# 

## Redakcja

Zamierzasz budować się w tym roku? Serdecznie witamy. Zapraszamy wszystkie tegoroczne Bocianki, by pisały o swoich doświadczeniach. A "starych" Forumowiczów, o pomoc i radę tym, którzy rozpoczynają budowy w 2017 roku. 

Powodzenia! Z Forum Muratora na pewno Wam się uda... Jesteśmy z Wami!

Redakcja

----------


## Kamila.

Witam się i ja  :smile:  W chwili obecnej jesteśmy na etapie oczekiwania na PNB. 
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich którzy zamierzają spełniać swoje budowlane marzenia w rozpoczynającym się wlasnie Nowym Roku.  :smile:

----------


## stronk

Witam i ja zacznę w tym roku budować domek. Działka wąska wiec dom musieliśmy zaprojektować  z architektem. Będe budował systemem gospodarczym   :yes:

----------


## stellina

Cześć, my też w tym roku ruszamy z budową, na ten moment jesteśmy dopiero na samym początku, bo dopiero dopracowujemy projekt.
Na zaczęcie prac murarskich jesteśmy umówieni na lipiec sierpień i w tym roku mamy nadzieje zrobić SSZ. 
Wg jakich projektów budujecie? I z jakich materiałów, ocieplenia i ogrzewania będziecie korzystać?

----------


## stronk

Ja buduje wg własnego projektu  narysowałem architektowi co chce  on mi to  przerysował  sciany  w domu  cagła    ocieplenie wełna mineralna  piec z podajnikiem szufladowym  na groszek i  zrebke  wierzbowa

----------


## covallus

Witam,

Ja startuję pod koniec kwietnia z M132L Wariantowy pod Warszawą.

Brakuje jeszcze tylko załatwienia prądu, wody i kredytu  :smile:

----------


## stellina

Widzę na projekcie schody, będzie też poddasze? Bo nie widzę sypialni. Cały dom chcesz ocieplać wełną? Nie boisz się, że ci się zawilgoci?
I dlaczego nie masz ocieplenia między częścią mieszkalną a garażem?
U nas będzie tak jak poniżej, projekt też indywidualny. Budujemy z silikatów, ocieplenie ścian styropian 20 cm, podłoga 20 cm, pompa ciepła, brak kominów, wentylacja mechaniczna, brak okien dachowych. Budujemy na razie parter, poddasze zrobimy za jakiś czas, także zostaje na razie całkiem surowe, bez tynków, posadzek, czy instalacji.

----------


## Kamila.

> Wg jakich projektów budujecie? I z jakich materiałów, ocieplenia i ogrzewania będziecie korzystać?


My ściany nośne będziemy budować z ytonga, wewnętrzne być może z silki  :smile:  zewnętrzne ocieplimy styropianem grafitowym, a strop nad piętrem być może czymś innym niż wełna  :roll eyes:  ogrzewanie oczywiście podłogowe  :yes:

----------


## Liliputek

Ja jako Bocianek 2016, życzę Bociankom 2017 równych ścian, niskich prowizji w kredytach, brak kłopotu z ekipami i co najważniejsze... mądrych decyzji budowlanych  :smile:  

*Stronk* zastanów się nad tym piecem z podajnikiem... moja znajoma ma i wcale bezobsługowe to nie jest, najtańsze? Raczej też nie, chyba, że w domach starych. A ona mając dopiero 33 lata co roku przeklina kupno ekogroszku, brud i wnosznie go do kotłowni, mimo, że to jest w workach...
Teraz jeszcze macie szansę coś zmienić  :smile: 

*Kamila.* ale jakie źródło ogrzewania?  :smile:

----------


## stellina

> My ściany nośne będziemy budować z ytonga, wewnętrzne być może z silki  zewnętrzne ocieplimy styropianem grafitowym, a strop nad piętrem być może czymś innym niż wełna  ogrzewanie oczywiście podłogowe


Tak myślałam, już chyba niewiele osób w nowych domach decyduje się na grzejniki tradycyjne. Ale chodziło mi o źródło ogrzewania: prąd, gaz, pompa ciepła, etc. Widzę, że jesteś już przed pozwoleniem na budową, fajnie, niebawem ruszasz. Jaki masz projekt?

----------


## Kamila.

A przepraszam, nie doczytałam  :big grin:  Gaz  :big grin:  
Projekt indywidualny i docelowo wszystkomający (chyba)  :wink:

----------


## stellina

> A przepraszam, nie doczytałam  Gaz  
> Projekt indywidualny i docelowo wszystkomający (chyba)


Możesz wstawić rzuty?  :smile: 
Jestem jeszcze na etapie projektu, więc jeszcze mam czas na jakieś modyfikacje  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> Możesz wstawić rzuty?


Właśnie wstawiłam w dzienniku budowy ale jakoś nie mam weny żeby stworzyć sobie stopkę z linkiem do dziennika.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7375880

----------


## stronk

> Ja jako Bocianek 2016, życzę Bociankom 2017 równych ścian, niskich prowizji w kredytach, brak kłopotu z ekipami i co najważniejsze... mądrych decyzji budowlanych  
> 
> *Stronk* zastanów się nad tym piecem z podajnikiem... moja znajoma ma i wcale bezobsługowe to nie jest, najtańsze? Raczej też nie, chyba, że w domach starych. A ona mając dopiero 33 lata co roku przeklina kupno ekogroszku, brud i wnosznie go do kotłowni, mimo, że to jest w workach...
> Teraz jeszcze macie szansę coś zmienić


Podajnik ponieważ  zrebke wierzbową mam za darmo  do kotłowni  mam wejscie od garażu wiec  cały  brud zostanie miedzy garażem  a kotłownia

----------


## pesce

Aaaaa, ja tez , ja też mam nadzieje zacząć w 2017 :smile:  kasę na rozruch dzis nam potwierdzili. Potem sprzedamy mieszkanie. 
Projekt indywidualny, wzorowany na typowym 
Budowa z silikatów 18 cm, ocieplenie 20 cm styro grafit, PC PW, WM. Zakładałam płytę fundamentową, ale chyba wycofam sie z tego. Mam dobry grunt , wiec to chyba przerost formy nad treścią. Poza tym, nie moge znaleźć ekipy, która potrafi to robić a nie chcę żeby ktoś sie uczył u mnie  :smile:  
Trzymam kciuki za pozostałe Bocianki  :smile:  niedługo sie tu zagęści.

----------


## EiK

Witam,
My również planujemy start robót wiosną tego roku. Projekt indywidualny (sądząc po wypowiedziach poprzedników popularna opcja :Smile: . Domek mały z użytkowym poddaszem na wąskiej działce. 
Obecnie czekamy na decyzję z ZUD odnośnie wodociągu i składamy projekt do zgłoszenia.

----------


## raxon

Witam,
My planujemy w tym roku zdobyć działkę, załatwić papierologie :smile:  Planuje parterówkę 100-120m wg projektu gotowego ale bardzo mocno zmienionego, ot standard 3 pokoje, salon, kuchnia itd :smile:  Póki co okazały się komplikacje z działką i czekam do wiosny czy uda sie przemionować na działke pod zabudowe bo póki co jest jako pole, ale ujęte do przekwalifikowania na działkę budowlaną :smile:  Jak dobrze pójdzie to na wiosną działka będzie.

----------


## pesce

No to trzymam kciuki. My bujamy sie z działka od lipca. Juz mnóstwo kasy wyłożyłam a działka nawet nie jest moja. Juz widzę światełko w tunelu. Zbieram papiery do notariusza. Niestety właścicielka jes osoba mocno starszą wiec wszystko za nią muszę załatwiać , na dodatek chorujemy i to kolejna przeszkoda w sprawnym załatwieniu papierów.

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

Hej. Ja też buduję w tym roku.

w Październiku zakupiliśmy działkę 950m2.

Dom o powierzchni 100m2 pow. użytkowej z projektu dom przy alabastrowej 21 - planowana data rozpoczęcia to kwiecień/maj.
Dom z porothermu: ściany zewnętrzne plus konstrukcyjne z pustka 25 cm, działówki 11,5cm.'
Ocieplenie 20 cm styropianu białego na ścianę, dach 30 cm wełna.
Ogrzewanie - gaz ziemny + kocioł kondensacyjny jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem, wentylacja mechaniczna + reku, 100 proc. podłogówka.

Na razie umowa podpisana z tauronem, woda dogadana z sąsiadem, złożone dokumenty w celu uzyskania warunków technicznych dla przyłacza wod.-kan. i gazu. Podpisana umowa z budowlańcami. Geodeta w trakcie tworzenia mapy dla celów projektowych. Kierownik budowy i architekt do adaptacji wynajęty  :smile:  Powodzenia!!!

----------


## minimoni

Ja tylko wyczekuję momentu, aż zima trochę odpuści i też zaczynamy  :smile: ) 
Papierologia już praktycznie za nami, jeszcze tylko kwestia kredytu.
Projekt Indywidualny ok 160 m2 z poddaszem użytkowym, prosta bryła budynku.

Trzymam kciuki za Was  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Podajnik ponieważ  zrebke wierzbową mam za darmo  do kotłowni  mam wejscie od garażu wiec  cały  brud zostanie miedzy garażem  a kotłownia


aaaa no jak za darmo to jasne czemu nie  :big grin:

----------


## KrystianKlosa

Witam Wszystkich !! :big grin: 

Wraz z Żoną i w chwili obecnej prawie 5-miesięcznym Wojtusiem mamy zamiar na wiosnę rozpocząć budowę naszego własnego domku.

Sam domek został zaprojektowany na podstawie projektu Z102, aczkolwiek nieco odcisneliśmy na nim swoje piętno i poszerzyliśmy go o metr, w związku z czym Żonka będzie miała wymarzoną garderobę - której zdecydowanie w projekcie brakowało. Po wielu godzinach spędzonych na forach postanowiliśmy, że nasz domek powstanie z Porotherm w technologii Dryfix (mam przy tym nadzieję, że będzie to dobry wybór). Jako, że domek będzie postawiony na terenach, gdzie występują szkody górnicze (1 kategria szkód górniczych) postanowiliśmy się zabezpieczyć i dlatego płyta fundamentowa, a także całość konstrukcji będzie zazbrojona na 3kat. 
Chociaż mamy już pozwolenie na budowę, to po pierwszych wycenach, które do nas przychodzą, troszkę się jeszcze w nim pozmienia - i tak na 100% nie będzie w domu kaloryfera (chociaż były przewidzane) - ogrzewanie gruntową pompą ciepła, zamiast tego na całości parteru podłogówka (prawdopodobnie maty kapilarne), na poddaszu (ogrzewanie sufitowe - również maty). Ponadto pewnie uwzględnioną w projekcie wełnę mineralną 20cm zastąpimy styropianem grafitowym 15cm (ale to jeszcze jest świeży temat). 
Co do działeczki, to na wiosnę również będzie w pełni uzbrajana - teraz to można powiedzieć, że takie pole jest...
Wszystkich budującym życzymy dużo cierpliwości i tego, aby każdy dzień nowego roku przybliżał Was do zamieszkania w swoim domku.

Pozdrawiamy :smile: .

----------


## Niechaj

*KrystianKlosa* witaj, powodzenia :smile:  Skoro nie będziecie mieć ani jednego kaloryfera to jak będziecie suszyć ręczniki, mokre rękawiczki lub coś co potrzebuje szybkiego wysuszenia?  :wink:  Polecam zastanowić się chociaż nad drabinkowym (elektrycznym) w łazience

----------


## KrystianKlosa

A widzisz, dobrze, że zacząłem pisać na forum  :wink: , chodziło mi o takie kaloryfery, pod które trzeba robić "osobną" instalacje i ciągnąć rurki w ścianach ;P, bo elektryczny faktycznie dobrze by było mieć na takie drobne suszenia  :wink: . Pozdrawiam  :wink: .

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja też mam podłogówkę w całyn domu i zrobiłem dwie drabinki, to wcale nie duże koszta. Tem. w nich będzie taka jak w podłogówce co nie wymaga mieszania systemów grzewczych

----------


## adel

Witam się na tym forum.
My dopiero na początku drogi, mamy działkę szukamy projektu i architekta. 
Działka ma 780mkw. Zastanawiam się nad projektem gotowym a projektem szytym na miarę, niestety nie mam jeszcze architekta . Kompletnie ni wiemy od czego zacząc dlatego szukam informacji na forum  :smile:  chcemy zacząć budować na wakacje ale nie mamy kompletnie nic.

Jestem z Tychów, widzę, że duzo jest tu osób ze śląska  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## MMark.

Witam Wszystkich startujących w tym roku.
Ja też zamierzam na wiosnę rozpocząć budowę swojego Z7 powiększonego do 90m2. Obecnie jestem na etapie adaptacji więc myślę ze za 2-3mce będę miał PnB. Ogólnie moja batalia zaczęła się prawie 2,5 roku temu, tyle czasu zajęło mi uporanie się w urzędach ze wznowieniem granic, podziałem, warunkami zabudowy,drogą itp. Planuję budowę we własnym zakresie, większość mam zamiar wykonać sam, ekipy ograniczone będą do minimum.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pesce

Mr.mark , pewnie juz widziałeś dziennik mother Naturę, ona tez sama z mężem buduje z7 . Powodzenia zycze i niezmiennie podziwiam i zazdroszczę samorobom  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

> Mr.mark , pewnie juz widziałeś dziennik mother Naturę, ona tez sama z mężem buduje z7 . Powodzenia zycze i niezmiennie podziwiam i zazdroszczę samorobom


Witaj, Dzięki, na razie zapał jest zobaczymy jak będzie później :wink: , oczywiście widziałem dziennik MotherNature tak jak i inne Z7 na forum i dzięki temu ten dom wygrał z innymi które brałem pod uwagę.

----------


## Liliputek

*KrystianKlosa* witaj  :smile:  my też z Wojtusiem zaczynaliśmy budować dom  :big grin:   wtedy... dwutygodniowym Wojtusiem  :wink:

----------


## diablica sakrucka

Witam. Ja się przenoszę z tych co to mieli budować dom w 2016 roku. Masakrrrra.  Jak dobrze pójdzie to PnB mam mieć w połowie lutego.... czekam i doczekać się nie mogę.

----------


## Kamila.

> Witam. Ja się przenoszę z tych co to mieli budować dom w 2016 roku. Masakrrrra.  Jak dobrze pójdzie to PnB mam mieć w połowie lutego.... czekam i doczekać się nie mogę.


W połowie lutego? Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze to dostaniemy PNB w tym samym (mniej więcej) czasie  :smile: 
Ja już drepczę w miejscu i czekam na przyszły tydzień w którym podobno ktoś ma się zająć naszym wnioskiem  :smile: 
Jest i dobra wieść - dziś dowiedzieliśmy się że na wiosnę przybędzie do nas docelowy prąd  :big lol:  w pięknej jasnoszarej skrzynce  :big grin:

----------


## freethinker

Witam wszystkich. Ja też będę zaczynał wiosną. Projekt budowlany złożony w starostwie tuż przed świętami, więc jak dobrze pójdzie PNB będzie gdzieś na przełomie lutego i marca. W sumie już miałem blaszak stawiać i podłączać erbetkę, ale zima się zrobiła, więc trzeba będzie poczekać na roztopy. Dom spory, 222 m2, według projektu indywidualnego. Jestem właśnie na etapie poszukiwania ekipy do SSO. Wyceny są wyższe, niż myślałem, pewnie między innymi dlatego, że wymyśliłem sobie zastosowanie ściany trójwarstwowej. Pocieszam się tym, że nie będę niby płacił ekstra za ocieplenie, a poza tym mówi się, że tanie mięso psy jedzą. W lutym jadę na trzy tygodnie na urlop w tropiki, żeby zregenerować siły, bo mi się pewnie w tym roku przydadzą.

----------


## Robbson

Witam,
jesteśmy na etapie projektu i najprawdopodobniej będzie to zmodyfikowany dom w galach z archonu.
Ciągle czytam i zastanawiam się czy płyta fundamentowa, czy pompa PW, czy gazobeton to w naszym przypadku najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Z jednej strony multum informacji na forum z drugiej uprzedzenia i zabobony ze strony różnych doradców. Nie będzie lekko ale trzeba próbować gonić marzenia.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## KrystianKlosa

> *KrystianKlosa* witaj  my też z Wojtusiem zaczynaliśmy budować dom   wtedy... dwutygodniowym Wojtusiem


To teraz Wojtuś już jest dużym chłopczykiem  :wink: .

----------


## Iscra

> wymyśliłem sobie zastosowanie ściany trójwarstwowej. Pocieszam się tym, że nie będę niby płacił ekstra za ocieplenie, a poza tym mówi się, że tanie mięso psy jedzą.


Hm, dlaczego trójwarstwowa? Z wszystkiego, co czytałam wynikało mi, że dwuwarstwowa jest najekonomiczniejszym wyborem (w budowie i późniejszym użytkowaniu domu).

Pokaż rzuty indywidualnego  :smile:  Lubię duże domy  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

Witam,
My z żoną i córcią planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy marzec/kwiecień. Czekamy jeszcze na elektrownie, zezwolenie oraz kredyt  :smile: 
Nasz projekt to "Keos 2" po drobnych zmianach  :smile: 
Budowa systemem gospodarczym przy pomocy wujka który dobrze zna się na fachu  :smile: 
Zdajemy sobie sprawę że w pewnym momencie będziemy mieli już dość budowy ale już nie możemy się doczekać rozpoczęcia  :wiggle:

----------


## freethinker

> Hm, dlaczego trójwarstwowa? Z wszystkiego, co czytałam wynikało mi, że dwuwarstwowa jest najekonomiczniejszym wyborem (w budowie i późniejszym użytkowaniu domu).
> 
> Pokaż rzuty indywidualnego  Lubię duże domy


No właśnie co do eksploatacji nie jestem pewien. Mam dwoje dzieci, a tynk nawet na siatce to ledwie parę milimetrów. Nie jest mechanicznie specjalnie wytrzymała. Taką ścianę można uszkodzić byle drabiną, gdy będę chciał coś robić w przyszłości np. przy rynnach. Myślę, że dobre utrzymanie takiej ściany oznacza remont elewacji co kilkanaście lat. A ściana trójwarstwowa jest z założenia odporna. Mam zamiar większość warstwy zewnętrznej wybudować z silikatów (bloczki 12cm) pokrytych tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym, a żeby elewacja była ciekawsza, urozmaicić wstawkami z drewna (ściana nośna z silikatów 18 cm).
A przede wszystkim ściana dwuwarstwowa to jest nowy wynalazek i jeszcze nikt nie sprawdził, jak się te ściany będą sprawowały przez najbliższe kilkadziesiąt lat, podczas gdy ściany warstwowe z przestrzenią powietrzną stoją wszędzie dokoła i dobrze się trzymają.
Wiem, że to drożej w budowie, ale wychodzę z założenia, że lepiej dopłacić i mieć, co się chce, niż trzymać się za kieszeń kurczowo i iść na kompromisy. Takie moje jest podejście.  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Moi rodzice mieli trójwarstwową, ale po przeprowadzce zdecydowali się na dodatkowe ocieplenie. W efekcie na wierzchu jest styro + tynk. Po 15 latach tynk wymagałby jedynie umycia jakąś myjką ciśnieniową  :wink:  A jeśli planujesz wstawki z drewna - to nie zdziwiłabym się gdyby tak czy siak co kilka-kilkanaście lat czekał Cię remont elewacji. A przynajmniej odświeżenie drewna  :wink: 

Jeśli chcesz ścianę trójwarstwową, to żeby ta pustka powietrzna faktycznie izolowała, to nie może być tam żadnego ruchu powietrza... A to oznacza, że mocno trzymam kciuki za ekipę, żeby Ci tego nie spartoliła  :wink:  (już słyszę ich "ściana musi oddychać"). Dwuwarstwową trudniej zepsuć.

Ciekawy dom  :smile:  Koszt jego zbudowania będzie znaczący...  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

Z drewnem zdaję sobie sprawę. Nawet zastanawiałem się z tego powodu nad deskami kompozytowymi, włóknocement etc. Ale kosztuje to krocie i wcale nie wygląda naturalnie.
Co do wykonania, to właśnie gadam z ekipami i mam kryteria dokładnie odwrotnie niż w przypadku architekta. Tam miał być młody umysł, biegły w nowinkach, tu szukam doświadczonego majstra, który stawiał domy, nim jeszcze upowszechniła się technologia styropian-siatka-tynk.
Kosztów nie liczyłem. Będą spore. Wolę nie psuć sobie humoru.  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Mam dwoje dzieci, a tynk nawet na siatce to ledwie parę milimetrów. Nie jest mechanicznie specjalnie wytrzymała.


Jakby dzieci słyszały co Tata o nich mówi  :big tongue:  zaraz wyrosna i nie będa robiły demolki  :big grin: 

Podobno, ale tylko podobno, nie ja nie mam jeszcze desek ani kompozytów - znajomi mówili, że mają kompozyt i nie polecają, podobno i tak zmienia kolor, lekko się odkształca, a mówią, że drewno to przynajmniej idzie przemalować, a przy kompozycie muszą wymieniać te "deseczki" i wtedy widać różnicę..
Ale ja robię tylko taras z desek  :wink:  podbitkę z blachy, a elementy drewniane na elewacji będa otynkowane  :wink:  niemniej drewno na elewacji mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Iscra

W sumie to ciekawe, czy da się zbudować stuprocentowo dziecioodporny dom...  :big lol:

----------


## pablo8704

da się, po prostu w ogóle nie budować  :big tongue:

----------


## karol888

Witam wszystkich
u mnie działka już kupiona w tamtym roku i czeka - 1050m kw. Start budowy już na wiosnę  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

Witam sie i ja.

Bedziemy budowac ten domek
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/przygoda

W tej chwili zalatwiamy warunki przylaczy potem PNB, z pozwoleniem po kredyt. Chcialabym w maju zaczac ale czy sie uda? Zobaczymy

----------


## freethinker

Witamy. Czas zależy od gminy/powiatu. Ale teraz nie potrzebujesz już projektów przyłączy, żeby wystąpić o pnb. Nie możesz, tego załatwiać równolegle? Pamiętaj, że w zależności od okoliczności na decyzję kredytową można czekać i dwa miesiące.

----------


## pablo8704

> Witamy. Czas zależy od gminy/powiatu. Ale teraz nie potrzebujesz już projektów przyłączy, żeby wystąpić o pnb. Nie możesz, tego załatwiać równolegle? Pamiętaj, że w zależności od okoliczności na decyzję kredytową można czekać i dwa miesiące.


nie do końca się zgodzę, bank aby dać kredyt wymaga min: pozwolenia na budowę oraz projektu. Tak przynajmniej jest w naszym przypadku.
A znowu aby dostać pozwolenie musieliśmy złożyć papiery do elektrowni - dalej czekamy...

----------


## freethinker

Ale od 2015 nie ma obowiązku dołączania do projektu budowlanego dokumentów określających sposób dostawy mediów przy starania się o pnb.

----------


## freethinker

Zobacz ustawę o zmianie Prawa Budowlanego z 20 lutego 2015.

----------


## pablo8704

ojoj to czego najbardziej nie lubię... ustawy.
Ale muszę się w tym zagłębić w wolnej chwili

----------


## maksell

Witam,
I ja zaczynam budowe w tym roku projekt Karmelita Gold 2M. Mamy działkę, czekamy na przekształcenie itd. i ruszamy. Zastanawiam się jednak nad zmianą stropu na Ytong, szukałem opinii ale jednak nie jest ich dużo  :sad:  Jak ktoś ma jakiekolwiek doświadczenia z tym stropem bardzo proszę o kontakt 
 :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamila.

Jak tam bocianki?
Co dobrego u Was?
My wciąż czekamy na PNB a w międzyczasie ustalamy różne Bardzo Ważne Sprawy  :wink:  
 :big grin:

----------


## pesce

My w czwartek podpisujemy akt kupna działki. Kasę ra rozruch juz mamy. Czekam az konstruktor skończy liczyć i mam nadzieję wkrótce rozpocznę kasting na wykonawców.
Robię wyceny instalacji, urządzeń , okien, drzwi. 
Przerysowalam kuchnie i przesunęłaby ścianę tak, żeby mi sie szafki z Ikei zmieściły. Zmniejszalam łazienkę żeby w sypialni cała ściana była wielka szafą. Przesunęłam  tez komin, żeby w kotłownia/łazience wszystko sie zmieściło. 
Lepiej teraz na papierze robić takie zmiany niż potem na budowie kombinować .

----------


## freethinker

U mnie casting na wykonawcę SSO trwa. Wiem, że mój dom jest wielki, ale ceny robocizny dostaję przerażające: średnio ok. 85 tysięcy z dachem. Bywają tańsze oferty - takie za 50 tysięcy., ale wykonawcy jacyś dziwni. Nie wiem, czy nie zdecyduje się na sąsiada ode mnie z bloku. Ma średnią cenę, a skoro to sąsiad to jest nadzieja, że nie odwali partactwa, bo mu będzie głupio przed innymi sąsiadami. Koleżanka żony buduje dom. Dostała wykonawcę z polecenia. Jak teraz słyszę, jakie knoty powywijał, to mi się słabo robi.
Pozytywny element: kupiłem erbetkę. Na razie leży w sypialni na szafie, bo mrozy i nie ma jak jej zainstalować na działce. Ale jakoś mi przyjemnie, gdy się na nią patrzę.  :smile:

----------


## Basia_Tomek

Cześć wszystkim forumowiczom,
W tym roku chcemy rozpocząć budowę "Dom w Orchideach ver.2" jak na razie zaczynamy się spotykać z wykonawcami. 
Co sądzicie o firmach, które chcą robić tylko z materiałem? Nie dopuszczają do kupna materiału przez inwestora. Z jednej strony wahamy się, bo może nie chcą robić na dziadostwie, z drugiej strony nie chcemy być owcami do strzyżenia.

----------


## pesce

> Cześć wszystkim forumowiczom,
> W tym roku chcemy rozpocząć budowę "Dom w Orchideach ver.2" jak na razie zaczynamy się spotykać z wykonawcami. 
> Co sądzicie o firmach, które chcą robić tylko z materiałem? Nie dopuszczają do kupna materiału przez inwestora. Z jednej strony wahamy się, bo może nie chcą robić na dziadostwie, z drugiej strony nie chcemy być owcami do strzyżenia.


No jak widzą taki projekt, to im sie dolary w oczach zapalają. Kawał domu .
Przecież nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby polecili Wam jakiś materiał a Wy poszukacie go w dobrej cenie dla Was.
Ja bym szukała dalej .

----------


## freethinker

Zgadzam się z pesce. Zapaliłaby mi się lampka ostrzegawcza przy takiej rozmowie. Przecież mogą określić, jakiego konkretnie produktu jakiego producenta oczekują. Na rynku budowlanym roi się od naciągaczy, więc lepiej dmuchać na zimne.

----------


## Wekto

Jeśli macie czas (sporo czasu) to zdecydowanie sami ogarnijcie materiał. W początkowej fazie jest to dość proste. Jesteście wstanie wynegocjować sami dobre rabaty. Rozejrzyjcie się przede wszystkim w okolicznych składach i betoniarniach. Negocjujcie (rzucając na stół ofertę z innego składu) a dostaniecie równie dobrą cenę jak wykonawca. I nie będziecie się musieli nią dzielić z wykonawcą. Pobliskie składy są dobre bo .. są blisko. W sieci fajnie wszystko wygląda ale często koszty zabijają oszczędności. No i często potrzeba materiał "na już". Drobnicę możecie kupować wysyłkowo. Ale to dopiero kolejne etapy. 
Inną rzeczą jest to, że jeśli dostaniecie wycenę na całość (robocizna + materiał) to prawie na pewno wykonawca poszuka tańszej (niekoniecznie równie dobrej) alternatywy w materiale, dzięki której więcej zarobi.

----------


## Kaizen

> W tym roku chcemy rozpocząć budowę "Dom w Orchideach ver.2" jak na razie zaczynamy się spotykać z wykonawcami. 
> Co sądzicie o firmach, które chcą robić tylko z materiałem? Nie dopuszczają do kupna materiału przez inwestora.


Ustalcie specyfikację materiałów.
Takie rozwiązanie może być sposobem wykonawcy na wyglądanie konkurencyjnie.
Weźmy przykład, że jeden oferent chce 50K zł netto za robociznę + 8% VAT co daje 54K brutto za robociznę a materiał wyjdzie 123K zł brutto. Razem na SSO wydasz 177K zł.
Przychodzi inny, i daje ofertę na 160K z materiałem. Wydaje się tańszy. A faktycznie? Faktycznie materiał dalej 100K netto, ale tylko 8 tys. VAT. Wykonawca "przytula" 15K zł VAT do swoich 48K netto, więc tak naprawdę dostaje 63Kzł vs 50K zł, które naprawdę zarabia ten, co wycenił tylko robociznę.

Reasumując - przy robociźnie z materiałem część budowy finansuje VAT (8% zamiast 23% na materiał). Kwestia tylko zadbania o to, by materiał był taki, jak chcesz - ale samo w sobie rozwiązanie jest sensowne.

Mam jednak wrażenie, że branża budowlana jest niezbyt szczelna podatkowo, i jak sami będziecie szukać towaru w dobrej cenie, to znajdziecie taki co bez usługi ma cenę porównywalną z 8% VAT ale bez faktury, albo towar jest oferowany z jakąś usługą (np. betonowanie i wibrowanie  z materiałem).

A co do samego domu, to tani nie będzie. Skomplikowana bryła budynku, skomplikowany dach. Dom dla właściciela, co chodzi do sklepów, gdzie na metkach nie ma cen, bo to nie ma znaczenia. Ładny jest  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Basia_Tomek* jak chcą tylko z materiałem to -nie nie nie  :smile:  




> Jeśli macie czas (sporo czasu) to zdecydowanie sami ogarnijcie materiał.


Nie trzeba wiele czasu, tylko trochę, więcej trzeba zorganizowania  :wink:  Ja z 2-tygodniowym, płaczacym dzieckiem załatwiałam prawie wszystko na telefon  :smile:  drobnicę przywoził lokalny skład - też wystarczył telefon i czasem byli tego samego dnia. Chociaż to róznie...

----------


## Kamila.

A u nas poniedziałkowa niespodzianka  :big grin:  
Dziś odbieramy pozwolenie na budowę  :big lol:  

Cieszę się jakby mi ktoś podarował gwiazdkę z nieba  :big grin:

----------


## pablo8704

z doświadczenia powiem że lepiej takie rzeczy zrobić wcześniej, później ewentualnie aktualizować. Zwlekaliśmy z tymi sprawami a teraz wszystko na hura, budowa budową ale wiadomo praca, obowiązki itp i na nic nie ma czasu :/

----------


## Liliputek

> z doświadczenia powiem że lepiej takie rzeczy zrobić wcześniej, później ewentualnie aktualizować. Zwlekaliśmy z tymi sprawami a teraz wszystko na hura, budowa budową ale wiadomo praca, obowiązki itp i na nic nie ma czasu :/


Tak jest cały czas....  :sad:  ja mimo, że o wyceny pytam 2-3 miesiące wcześniej to i tak mam wrażenie, że moje życie to - dziecko, budowa, jedzenie... i tak w kółko  :wink: 



*Kamila*. dziś jest dobry dzień  :smile:  gratuluję!! do nas dzwoniła ekipa, że jutro będą  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

Tak Luliputku, bardzo dobry  :smile: 
Cieszę się że i u Ciebie wchodzi kolejna ekipa  :wiggle: 

Przy odbiorze pozwolenia poczekaliśmy chwilę i od razu dostaliśmy zarejestrowany dziennik budowy  :big lol: 

Kocham poniedziałki i piątki trzynastego  :yes:

----------


## Adumar

Witam po długiej przerwie! Przyszedł czas na nas  :smile:  Na wiosnę planujemy rozpocząć budowę domu parterowego z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni użytk. 140m2. Dom na planie zbliżonym do prostokąta o wym. 8,80x12,30. Nad poddaszem skosy betonowe, dach dwuspadowy kryty dachówką. Ściany z pustaków Porotherm ale zastanawiam się nad zmianą na silikaty. Ogrzewanie gazowe.
Obecnie w miejscu budowy stoi przedwojenny dom z bali, który na wiosnę zmienia właściciela i lokalizację (na woj. dolnośląskie). Działka jest już uzbrojona, zabudowana stodołą i budynkiem gospodarczym po remoncie (dawniej stajnia z oborą).

----------


## Zuzanna31

i ja się zapisuje do Bocianków 2017  :Smile: 
Dom piętrowy, projekt indywidualny. Powierzchnia użytkowa 199 m2 +garaż.
Na pozwolenie przyjdzie jeszcze trochę poczekać ponieważ projekt jeszcze się "robi" + operat wodno-prawny dopiero rozpoczęty.
Liczymy, że może około marca-kwietnia otrzymamy PnB.
Miejsce: Warszawa zachód
Najblizsze działania to wybudowanie ponad 200 m drogi dojazdowej  :Smile:

----------


## Kamila.

Zachód Warszawy czy gdzieś w powiecie warszawskim zachodnim?

----------


## Liliputek

> Najblizsze działania to wybudowanie ponad 200 m drogi dojazdowej


 :ohmy:  dużo.... droga będzie tylko do Was? jak tylko do Was, to marzeniem byłoby puścic pod nią kabel grzejny  :big grin:

----------


## Zuzanna31

@Kamila - tak, warszawski zachodni
@Liliputek - droga tylko nasza  :Smile:  więc cały słodki ciężar budowy spada tylko na nas  :wink:  Kabel by sie przydał  :wink:  ale na szczęście zimy coraz słabsze.

----------


## Kamila.

Zuzanna, zatem witam sąsiadkę  :wink:

----------


## pablo8704

heh a ja się wczoraj dowiedziałem że ceny materiałów od kwietnia/maja mogą pójść w górę   :sad:  konkretnie beton, bloczki, teriva...

----------


## Kamila.

Podobno styropian poszedł ostro w górę...  :sad:  Gdzieś mi się o oczy obiła taka informacja. 
 :mad:

----------


## pablo8704

zaniepokoiłem się troszkę bo nie wiem czy do kwietnia się z bankiem wyrobimy, ale jest mały plus że jak teraz się da zaliczkę a będzie się towar brało np w maju to będzie on po starych cenach, ale znowu skąd wziąć tyle kasy na zaliczki :ohmy:

----------


## Kamila.

Może jakieś minimum wystarczy  :smile: 
Niepotrzebnie niepokoisz się na zapas Pablo  :wink:  Może to tylko chwilowe wahania na rynku, w końcu jest początek roku  :roll eyes: 

 :stir the pot:

----------


## pablo8704

no w sumie tak, ale te 5zł na m3 betonu, czy 0,10zł na bloczku daje trochę do myślenia, już lepiej za te pieniążki zrobić "fundamentówę"  :cool: 
zobaczymy, jak narazie jedna firma tak mi powiedziała, dziś będę do drugiej dzwonił

----------


## Kamila.

Ja mam cenę za Ytonga 52 zł netto za 1 m2 i też nie wiem czy to tanio czy nie. 
A może akurat?
Ba, ja nawet nie wiem ile tych m2 trzeba zbudować  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

a po ile jest beton B25? my kupowalismy po 195 zł/m3 z certyfikatem
Co roku nowe cenniki wchodzą w kwietniu, lipcu i ok. wrzesnia  :smile:  to tak z doświadczenia  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

w jednej betoniarni za B20 powiedzieli mi z transportem i pompą 210zł netto

----------


## swieja

To wpisuję się i ja  :smile: 
Mąż właśnie dziś odebrał pozwolenie na budowę.
Projekt indywidualny, 230 m2 z tzw senioratką dla babci.
Teraz potrzebujemy kredytu i ruszamy może w marcu.

pozdrawiam
Agnieszka  :smile:

----------


## Przekin1

Dzień dobry  :smile:  

Też się dopiszę. Projekt TK33 w Śremie. Start mam nadzieje kwiecień  :smile:

----------


## Homi

Witam wszystkich i pozdrawiam.

Z Żoną na wiosnę rozpoczynamy budowę według projektu Dom w Majeranku 2 G2 (z Archona). Ekipa jest, kierownik też, kredyt wzięty, nic tylko czekać na odpowiednie warunki pogodowe.  :smile:

----------


## swieja

My też ekipę już mamy, namiary na kierownika też, choć jeszcze nie ma decyzji. 
Projekt już mamy gotowy, ale ja jeszcze przestawiam ściany  :big grin:

----------


## Viniu

Witam.

My również zaczynamy w tym roku i z niecierpliwością czekamy na wiosnę, albo chociaż na odwilż, żeby pan koparkowy mógł zacząć grzebać w ziemi. Oczywiście wszelkie formalności już za nami  :Smile: 

Nasz projekt powstawał w bardzo nietypowy sposób, ale dzisiaj wiem, że tak powinno się chyba podchodzić do decyzji o budowie domu.

Nasz dom miał być przede wszystkim tani w budowie i tanie utrzymaniu, ale bez przesady.

Pewne elementy bez patrzenia na koszty jak np. dom parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza czy pompa ciepła (brak gazu ziemnego a w węgiel nie zamierzamy się bawić) założyliśmy od samego początku. Ale inne aspekty jak np. powierzchnia domu wyszły niejako same. 

Co do powierzchni to za punkt wyjścia przyjęliśmy obowiązkowe pomieszczenia: 3 sypialnie (sypialnia nasza i dwa pokoje dzieci), łazienka i wc osobno, salon, jadalnia i kuchnia jako jedna przestrzeń, kuchnia pod względem wymiarów powstała pod niezbędne do wygodnego korzystania szafki a nie odwrotnie, do tego spiżarka przy kuchni i pomieszczenie gospodarcze jako pralnio-suszarnio-kotłownia z PC. Następnie przyszła kolej na wielkość pomieszczeń, gdzie punktem wyjścia stały się pomieszczenia obecnego mieszkania w bloku. O dziwo wielkość "salonu" okazała się w zupełności wystarczająca, ale wielkość sypialni (pokoje dzieci) czy kuchni już musiały być większe. To były elementy niejako niezmienne i niepodlegające zmianie bez względu na koszty.

Cięcia kosztów pojawiły się w fazie projektu: dach dwuspadowy (warunek decyzji lokalizacyjnej) bez żadnych dodatkowych elementów, brak poddasza użytkowego pozwoliło na zaprojektowanie wiązarów kratowych, zastosowanie wiązarów pozwoliło wyeliminować ściany konstrukcyjne wewnętrzne z ławami fundamentowymi, rezygnacja z nadproży (rolę nadproży stanowić będzie dozbrojony nad otworami wieniec), pompa ciepła, którą i tak zakładałem juz na samym początku pozwoliła na rezygnację z kominów murowanych, a dodatkowo pozwoliła na stworzenie pomieszczenia pranio-suszarni. Część okien przewidzieliśmy jako FIXy, ściana północna pozbawiona zupełnie okien, ściana południowa możliwie maksymalnie przeszklona...

A to wszystko zaprojektowaliśmy sami z żoną... na tzw. "czuja". Oczywiście nasz projekt został następnie zweryfikowany przez konstruktora i ubrany w projekt budowlany, ale mamy niezwykłą satysfakcję, że projekt powstał pod nasze i tylko nasze potrzeby.

Zrobiliśmy jeszcze jedna rzecz: kupiliśmy paczkę papieru toaletowego, pojechaliśmy za miasto i... wybudowalismy swój wymarzony dom gdzieś na łące  :Smile:  I powiem szczerze że dopiero od tego momentu utwierdzilismy się w przekonaniu, że to jest NASZ dom  :Smile:

----------


## EiK

> Witam.
> 
> Co do powierzchni to za punkt wyjścia przyjęliśmy obowiązkowe pomieszczenia: 3 sypialnie (sypialnia nasza i dwa pokoje dzieci), łazienka i wc osobno, salon, jadalnia i kuchnia jako jedna przestrzeń, kuchnia pod względem wymiarów powstała pod niezbędne do wygodnego korzystania szafki a nie odwrotnie, do tego spiżarka przy kuchni i pomieszczenie gospodarcze jako pralnio-suszarnio-kotłownia z PC. Następnie przyszła kolej na wielkość pomieszczeń, gdzie punktem wyjścia stały się pomieszczenia obecnego mieszkania w bloku. O dziwo wielkość "salonu" okazała się w zupełności wystarczająca, ale wielkość sypialni (pokoje dzieci) czy kuchni już musiały być większe. To były elementy niejako niezmienne i niepodlegające zmianie bez względu na koszty.


Witam, u nas bardzo podobny tok myślenia. Wpierw powstał projekt kuchni, w sensie określenia potrzebnej ilości szafek, a dopiero potem ustaliliśmy wymiary pomieszczenia. I tak samo zrobiliśmy z łazienką. Pozwoliło to nam zminimalizować koszt wyposażenia do minimalnych kosztów. A wiadomo, że te to właśnie kuchnia i łazienka jest dość droga w wyposażeniu.

Powodzenia na budowie :smile:

----------


## Iscra

Vuniu, tak bardzo podoba mi się Wasz tok myślenia, że jestem strasznie ciekawa projektu. Pokażesz rzuty?

----------


## Myjk

> Nasz projekt powstawał w bardzo nietypowy sposób, ale dzisiaj wiem, że tak powinno się chyba podchodzić do decyzji o budowie domu.


Nie taki znowu nietypowy, bo ja robiłem projekt tak samo. Podobnie Mikołaj5 mający dom już w zaawansowanym stadium.




> Co do powierzchni to za punkt wyjścia przyjęliśmy obowiązkowe pomieszczenia: (...)


U mnie podobnie, aczkolwiek zacząłem absolutnie od kuchni, rozstawienia szafek, okien, ale przede wszystkim takiego ułożenia, aby blatów nie zabrakło. Ku temu już w fazie projektu domu współpracowałem z projektantem wnętrz. Z tego całego działania wyszła powierzchnia kuchni, która później zdefiniowała wymiary reszty domu. Ponieważ do kuchni powstała jadalnia połączona z salonem, tak aby można było wygodnie przyjąć gości (w butach).  :wink:  Sypialnie i moja pracowania na piętrze, oddzielone od części dziennej, więc z tym nie było problemu -- i też była to wypadkowa parteru. Zamknęło się w 180m2.




> Część okien przewidzieliśmy jako FIXy, ściana północna pozbawiona zupełnie okien, ściana południowa możliwie maksymalnie przeszklona...


U mnie podobnie od północy tylko niewielkie świetliki na piętrze, wszystkie okna poza tarasowymi i balkonowymi będą FIXami. Różnica znaczna jest od południa, tam nie przesadzałem z oknami, żeby się z kolei nie gotować w lato. No bo doszedłem do wniosku, że trochę jednak bez sensu robić okna po to żeby je potem zasłaniać przed atakującym słońcem.  :wink:  Więcej okien jest od zachodu, ale też bez szaleństw. Do tego część przesłonięta dachem tarasowym. 

Reasumując -- dobra Wasza i powodzenia. Nie mniej jednak też chętnie zerknę na Wasz projekt, może coś jeszcze "ukradnę"  :smile:

----------


## Viniu

Oczywiście, mimo, że projekt indywidualny, to nie zamierzam strzec praw autorskich  :big grin:  Co więcej, dzwonił ostatnio do mnie mój budowlaniec i opowiada, że był u niego inny inwestor z projektem typowym z katalogu do wyceny. A że nasz projekt leżał u niego na biurku, to kątem oka na niego zerknął i tak mu sie spodobał, że oddał ten typowy i zadzwonił do mnie czy byłbym chętny sprzedać moje rysunki  :big lol:  

hmm.. tylko mam problem z wrzuceniem zdjęcia...

----------


## Genki

Witam forumowiczów, 

Startujemy z małżonką z generalnym remontem domu w klimacie PRLowskiej szarej kostki. Po trzech latach prac koncepcyjnych ze znajomym architektem w końcu przyszedł czas na podpisanie cyrografu z bankiem i zrobienie realnego kroku ku ucieczce z ciasnych, blokowych czterech ścian.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia innym Bociankom!

Tomek z Rybnika

----------


## swieja

O takie podejście - projektowanie pod swoje potrzeby - jest mi bliskie.
Tyle, że u mnie na pierwszym miejscu są potrzeby estetyczne  :wink:  Więc głównym założeniem był ciąg: hol - kuchnia - drzwi na taras. Kuchnia z jadalnią jest absolutnym sercem domu i musiały być największe i wyeksponowane. Reszta się dopasowała. A, no i okno w mojej pracowni - wielkie z widokiem na górę którą mamy niedaleko.

----------


## lukkas

Świetny projekt, jaką powierzchnię użytkową ma ogólnie dom?

----------


## ALLE001

Witam forumowiczów, 
Mam złożony wniosek o PnB naszego domku i mam nadzieje, że będzie wydane w połowie lutego. Ekipa Budowlana jest dogadywana ma zacząć plus minus od początku marca.
Natomiast mam do was pytanie odnośnie ogrzewania całego domu. Na dzień dzisiejszy przewiduje gazowe + piec na eko groszek. Jeśli chodzi o kaloryfery to chciałbym ich uniknąć przynajmniej na parterze. Tylko problem polega na tym czy pod panelami warto układać ogrzewanie podłogowe? Moja żona nie bardzo chce mieć płytki w kuchni i salonie. Będę wdzięczny za opinie. Pytanie kolejne co sądzicie o świetlikach czy warto> czy spełnią swoją rolę??Ponadto poniżej zdjęcia parteru+ piętra dach płaski będę wdzięczny za jakieś opinie czy ewentualne rady.

----------


## Myjk

Gaz + ekogroszek?  :WTF:  Takiego pomysłu to jeszcze nie widziałem... Zamiast iwnestować w komin i piec na "eko"groszek, dołóż styropianu na elewację/strop, względnie zamontuj lepsze okna i ciesz się czystym i bezobsługowym grzaniem. Rzekłbym nawet, że przy tak zwartej bryle warto by pójść w grzanie prądem. Jakie są obecnie parametry ocieplenia domu?  OZC było zrobione albo jest chociaż w planach?

Kaloryferów unikaj jak ognia -- parkietowi/panelom nie szkodzi niskotemperaturowa podłogówka. 

IMO każde okno dachowe to zło. Brudzi się na potęgę, trzeba często myć, i do tego nie ma tego jak wygodnie umyć.

Podstawowa rada, zrób OZC (Obliczenie Zapotrzebowania na Ciepło)  już TERAZ, pozwoli to określić projektowe zużycie energii na rzecz ogrzania domu, moc urządzenia grzewczego, a także ew. wprowadzić zawczasu zmiany w parametrach domu. Proponuję także rozważyć instalację Wentylacji Mechanicznej zamiast przedpotopowej grawitacyjnej. WM to bardzo duży komfort, możliwość filtrowania nawiewanego powietrza itd. (więcej na forum w odpowiednich wątkach).

----------


## ALLE001

Myjk dziękuje za odpowiedz,

GAZ+ ekogroszek wynika pewnie z jakiegoś starodawnego myślenia.... Gaz drogi ekogroszek tańszy itp....

Ściana przewidywana jest z betonu komórkowego Solbet 600 do tego 15 cm styropianu dobry wybó?, Okna mają być "lepsze" trzy szybowe.
Poniżej zestawienie zapotrzebowania ciepła na rok.

I teraz mi jako laikowi nic to nie mówi ... Co mogę określić na podstawie załączonej tabeli ? jakie ogrzewanie wybrać?

----------


## Iscra

> IMO każde okno dachowe to zło. Brudzi się na potęgę, trzeba często myć, i do tego nie ma tego jak wygodnie umyć.


Oj tak  :big grin:  A jak dobrze pośnieży, to w pokojach ciemniej. W lecie natomiast tak łapią słońce, że pomieszczenia południowe się przegrzewają. Moskitiery dużo droższe i trudniejsze w montażu.

----------


## Buczi

> Myjk dziękuje za odpowiedz,
> 
> GAZ+ ekogroszek wynika pewnie z jakiegoś starodawnego myślenia.... Gaz drogi ekogroszek tańszy itp....
> 
> Ściana przewidywana jest z betonu komórkowego Solbet 600 do tego 15 cm styropianu dobry wybó?, Okna mają być "lepsze" trzy szybowe.
> Poniżej zestawienie zapotrzebowania ciepła na rok.
> 
> I teraz mi jako laikowi nic to nie mówi ... Co mogę określić na podstawie załączonej tabeli ? jakie ogrzewanie wybrać?


a możesz zdradzić wymiary domku?

dla porównania podam że u mnie przy bryle 13x15m i poddaszu użytkowym (dach koperta) zapotrzebowanie wychodzi około 6500kWh/rok

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk dziękuje za odpowiedz,
> 
> GAZ+ ekogroszek wynika pewnie z jakiegoś starodawnego myślenia.... Gaz drogi ekogroszek tańszy itp....
> 
> Ściana przewidywana jest z betonu komórkowego Solbet 600 do tego 15 cm styropianu dobry wybó?, Okna mają być "lepsze" trzy szybowe.
> Poniżej zestawienie zapotrzebowania ciepła na rok.
> 
> I teraz mi jako laikowi nic to nie mówi ... Co mogę określić na podstawie załączonej tabeli ? jakie ogrzewanie wybrać?


Podwajanie inwestycji na rzecz ogrzewania jest strzałem w kolano. "Kotłownia" gazowa to średnio 13-15 tys. zł, kocioł na "eko"groszek to, uwzględniając konieczność zapewnienia przestrzeni na skład opału, miejsce dla kotła i aby załadunek wygodnie przeprowadzać, komin (a tych często nikt przy szacunkach nie uwzględnia -- "bo po co"), oraz sam kocioł, to wartość 18-20 tys. zł bardzo lekko traktując koszt m2 kotłowni. Pomijam już konieczność użerania się z tym czarnym syfem i piecami -- poczytaj wątki na forum o piecach, w dziale paliwa stałe, jak ludzie się z tym męczą -- a to spieki, a to sadza, a to zawleczka, itd. Te 20 tys. zł na ekogroszek to 7 lat grzania gazem... Poza tym najmniejsze obecnie kotły na "eko"gorszek to 7-10kW a Tobie będzie potrzebne średnio 3kW.

Beton Komórkowy jest to ciepły i bardzo wygodny materiał dla ekipy -- bo jest lekki, szybko (i lekko) praca przy budowie idzie. Ale parametr cieplny przy murze jest mniej istotny niż wytrzymałość, szczególnie że izolować ma druga warstwa -- styropian. Dlatego ja w zamian za BK czy ceramikę poszedłem w zupełne przeciwieństwo -- silkę -- jest to ciężki, ale bardzo pojemny cieplnie i akustycznie materiał. Ekipa lekko mieć nie będzie, ale ta ich praca zostanie wynagrodzona przez niskie wahania temperatur i wilgotności zarówno w zimie jak i w lato. Tutaj pierwszy lepszy link z gógla traktujacy o wadach i zaletach BK i silki: http://www.budujemydom.pl/sciany-i-s...wy-czy-silikat

15cm styropianu to stosunkowo mało. Warto dodać jeszcze min. 5cm (sam materiał niewiele kosztuje, więc nie będą to duże sumy) i do tego zastosować styropian grafitowy. Zyski mogą być znaczne. Istotna jest także ilość ocieplenia w podłodze oraz na stropie -- a tu brak info o ilości ocieplenia. Najlepiej zmienić te parametry w OZC i zobaczyć jak zmienią się wyniki. 

Przedstawione OZC jest bardzo lakoniczne -- ZTCW określony jest grzany metraż, kubatura, oraz ciepłota w domu (skądinąd założona bardzo niska) 20sC. Dla założonych parametrów (metrażu, budulca, ocieplenia) jest podane blisko 12 MWh na cele CO/sezon. Jeśli to przeliczyć na gaz, który średnio kosztuje 0,25 zł/kWh wychodzi 3000 zł rocznie na CO. Czyli raczej wynik przeciętny biorąc pod uwagę, że jeszcze należy doliczyć CWU. Nie widzę (co nie znaczy że nie ma w Twoim OZC) określonych projektowych strat ciepła dla najcięższych warunków pogodowych w Twoim obszarze -- a to na podstawie tego parametru dobiera się moc źródła ciepła. W OZC powinno być także zawarte zestawienie (zazwyczaj procentowe) przegród na rzecz których są straty -- po tym wiadomo szybko gdzie należy "podkręcić" parametry.

----------


## Viniu

Dlatego my również idziemy w silkę 24cm drążoną, i 20cm styro grafit. Pompę ciepła założyliśmy od samego początku  :smile: 

Może teraz uda się dołączyć rysunki naszej chałupki  :smile:

----------


## Viniu

Coś to przyziemie mizernej wielkości wyszło  :smile: 

No i jeszcze działka  :smile: 

Edit... nadal mizernej wielkości to przyziemie  :sad:

----------


## Viniu

Walczę od pół godziny z dodawaniem plików i... może teraz  :smile: 

Jedyną zmianą w stosunku do projektu będą dodatkowe słupy żelbetowe w narożnikach. Obecnie ze względu na brak ścian nośnych wewnętrznych projekt zakłada po dwa słupy w każdej ścianie mniej więcej w 1/3 szerokości, ale "profilaktycznie" dam jeszcze w narożnikach. Wydatek znikomy, a pewność większa.

----------


## Viniu

Dobra, poddaję się  :wink: 

Dodam tylko, że dzisiaj geodeta wytyczył nam budynek. Z jednej strony fajnie, że coś się ruszyło, ale z drugiej zmartwił nas bardzo wiadomością, że na 30cm już pojawiła się woda  :sad: 

Latem jak robiłem badania gruntu to była na 110cm.

Coś czuję, że jak będą kopane fundamenty, to pompa będzie chodziła na okrągło... albo i dwie  :sad:

----------


## swieja

Lukkas dzięki  :smile:  Dom ma około 230 m2

My planujemy od początku rekuperacje z gruntowym wymiennikiem, pompę ciepła i ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. Na podłogę kafle i panele. Facet od ogrzewania powiedział, że jak najbardziej może tak być, trzeba tylko to dobrze przeliczyć i dobrać odpowiednią moc pompy. W szczegóły się nie wdaję, mąż zajmuje się sprawami technicznymi i samą budową, ja dalej przestawiam ściany i planuję odpływy, bo to musimy wiedzieć zanim zaczniemy.

----------


## swieja

A tak się mniej więcej będzie prezentował z zewnątrz. Dach ma być bezokapowy, ale stylistyka mimo to raczej retro. Parter jest dosyć wysoki ze względu na rekuperację, którą chcemy schować w podwieszanym suficie. Marzyły mi się też bardzo wysokie okna na parterze, więc zaplanowałam takie na 270 cm. Ciekawa jestem jak to wyjdzie.

----------


## Viniu

Swieja, z zewnątrz bardzo przyjemnie wygląda. Idealnie pasuje do przedwojennych zabudowań na wsiach. Dla mnie ma klimat. Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda wnętrze.

----------


## swieja

Cieszę się, że tak uważasz, bo właśnie w takim miejscu będzie stał  :smile: 
Cytuję swój post z poprzedniej strony, tu jest rzut parteru i poddasza.




> Załącznik 379870Załącznik 379871


Po prawej, w tej niższej części jest mieszkanie dla babci, a nad nim moja pracownia z tym trójkątnym oknem. W pokojach córek wymarzyłam sobie wykusze z niskim siedziskiem. Siłą rzeczy na dole też powstał wykusz i będzie piękne miejsce na choinkę w zimie  :wink: 

Muszę poprzestawiać trochę ściany na parterze w części gospodarczej. Łazienka wyszła stanowczo za mała. W tej przestrzeni, która na projekcie znajduje się poniżej schodów, muszę zmieścić łazienkę, pomieszczenie na pompę ciepła, mini spiżarnię i ewentualnie garderobę.

----------


## Bepo

Hej, hej  :smile:  Mieliśmy być bociankami 2016, a wyszło 2017, ale już zaraz wbijamy łopatę... niech tylko śnieg stopnieje  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Cześć Beepo  :smile:  Pięknie tam u was! Krajobraz zaśnieżony bajkowy  :smile:

----------


## szop9

Cześć wszystkim, my w tym roku zaczynamy budowę zapachu wiosny m70, w końcu po roku papierologi związanych z podziałem działki ma dwie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę i kredyt i startujemy. 
Czy ktoś z was planuje ogrzewanie z kotłem na pelet bo my o tym myślimy ale nie mamy żadnych doświadczeń z tym ogrzewaniem?

----------


## Kalic

Cześć wszystkim, w tym roku wraz z żoną i prawie 6-letnią córką planujemy rozpocząć budowę domu. Działka już jest prawie kupiona (czekamy na podpisanie umowy notarialnej), projekt w sumie też wybrany ("Dom w pięknotkach") ale musimy go lekko zmodyfikować. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko się uda zrobić bez większego stresu  :Smile:

----------


## Marcin55

Witajcie,

Z żoną będziemy bociankami 2017  :smile:  
Plan jest aby zacząć jak najszybciej, ale biurokracji nie da się przeskoczyć. 

Działka kupiona pod koniec października 2016, WZ złożona w listopadzie.Aktualnie się uprawomocnia, projekt wybrany pracowni Archon+ "Dom w Jabłonkach G2 - https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m51a3660b98bfb





Szybka adaptacja i występujemy o PNB, Mamy dwie ekipy z których negocjujemy, kier-buda musimy jeszcze znaleźć no i mamy dobrego znajomego Inspektora, który będzie sprawdzał wszystko w tym kierbuda i ekipę. Jak się uda to plan jest aby rozpocząć przełom maja/czerwca br.

Co do projektu i zmian planujemy:

1. wydłużenie salonu do 1m względem pierwotnego projektu
2. ew. wydłużenie garażu  do max 50 cm i wydzielenie kotłowni a w garaży wnęka na rowery etc
3. zmiana okien francuskich na poddaszu (4szt) na zwykłe 
4. zmiana wymiaru okna w garażu inny wymiar 150/70 lub pozbyć się całkiem
5. zamurowanie wejścia ze strony wiatrołapu do spiżarni.
6. ew. zmiana umiejscowienia komina w kotłowni przenosząc go na ścianę boczną w kotłowni aby na poddaszu nie wychodził w pomieszczeniu pralni tylko tak jak jest to w koncepcji nowego projektu Dom w Jabłonkach 12 (G2) kosztem szafy wnękowej. Niestety ten projekt dostępny dopiero od 20 kwietnia.... (nie możemy tyle czekać)
7. wydłużenie zadaszenia tarasu od strony ogrodu 
8. zastosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem
9. Ogrzewanie gazowe 
10. Najprawdopodobniej dodamy dwa ogna dachowe do garderoby oraz do kabinetu na poddaszu oraz te w sypialni delikatnie przesuniemy.

Nie wiemy czy wszystkie zmiany robić u projektanta, chyba któreś można na etapie budowy przez Kierownika, gdzieś o tym było na forum. Jeśli potwierdza to ktoś to dajcie znać. Na pewno można zaoszczędzić częściowo na architekcie.

Zdajemy się na dobre rady forumowiczów odnośnie ewentualnych zmian w projekcie - napiszcie weźmiemy pod uwagę.

Marcin

----------


## Viniu

Panie i panowie, jutro (tak tak wiem, że jutro jest niedziela) pan koparkowy wjeżdża na działkę  :Smile:  Póki co kontrolnie, żeby sprawdzić, czy w ogóle da się kopać... jeśli się da tonów poniedziałku zaczynamy !!! No chyba że się nie da... to nadal czekamy  ::-(:

----------


## Kaizen

> No chyba że się nie da... to nadal czekamy


Prognozę sprawdzałeś? U mnie teraz upał, bo -3*. Ale w poniedziałek w nocy ma już być -9  a do końca tygodnia spadać do minus kilkunastu.
IMO nie warto się teraz szarpać i odkrywać gruntu, żeby odkryty zamarzał głębiej.

----------


## leniin

Witam.
My z zonka również planujemy w tym roku rozpoczac budowe. Wprawdzie mieszkamy w "nowym" domy od 4 lat ale.... czas nazmiany.
Tym razem dom parterowy prawdopodobnie ogrzewany kablami. 
Start za ok 5 miesiecy
Pozdro

----------


## aghata86

Mam pytanko. Ile bedzie mi potrzeba mapek dodo celow projektowych? Do adaptacji ii do projektu przylaczy wody, do pradu nie potrzebuje gdzies jeszcze trzeba? Do gminy tez nie bo na dzialce jests.c. MPZP

----------


## Viniu

No i jestem po wizycie pana koparkowego i kierownika budowy. Ustaliliśmy, że podnosimy budynek o 40 cm. W związku z tym korytowanie będzie o około 40 cm plytsze. Niestety wiąże się to z tym że trzeba będzie obsypać budynek ziemią lub podnieść o tyle poziom, ale ze względu na wysokie wody gruntowe jest to niezbędne. Tak czy inaczej jutro pan koparkowy wchodzi na budowę i zaczynamy  :Smile:  Póki co sam wykop, szalowanie, i układanie zbrojeniowego i czekamy do nieco dłuższej odwilży.
Kaisen, rozmawiałem z kier-budem i p. koparkowym, którzy w mojej okolicy postawili kilka domów i wg nich jeśli teraz tego nie zrobimy, to po odwilży conajmniej przez miesiąc nie wjada zadnym sprzetem. Dlatego też jeśli teraz zrobimy wykop , szalunek i zbrojenie a po mrozach z wtorku i środy zalejemy ławy i zrobimy stan zero, to akurat będę miał czas na zejście wód roztopowych przed murowaniem scian...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ustaliliśmy, że podnosimy budynek o 40 cm.


Wiesz, że to wymaga nowego PnB? Na zatwierdzonym projekcie masz naniesioną wysokość a jej zmiana:
_Art. 36a. 1. Istotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę jest dopuszczalne jedynie po uzyskaniu decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę
[...]
5. Nieistotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę i jest dopuszczalne, o ile nie dotyczy:
1) zakresu objętego projektem zagospodarowania działki lub terenu,
2) charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji,
_

----------


## Viniu

Kaizen, tak wiem, od 1996r. wydaje pozwolenia na budowę  :big grin:  nie tyle nowego pozwolenia, co aneksu do projektu i zmiany istniejącego pozwolenia  :Smile:

----------


## paweł 40

> Panie i panowie, jutro (tak tak wiem, że jutro jest niedziela) pan koparkowy wjeżdża na działkę  Póki co kontrolnie, żeby sprawdzić, czy w ogóle da się kopać... jeśli się da tonów poniedziałku zaczynamy !!! No chyba że się nie da... to nadal czekamy



też miałem taki zamiar ale na razie spore mrozy nadają. 
od przyszłego tygodnia w dzień 0, +2 a w nocy od -3 do - 5. czy przy takich temperaturach można śmiało zalewać ławy? pewnie jakiś dodatek będzie trzeba dołożyć.

----------


## Viniu

Paweł 40, zaczynamy ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałem na te chwilę zaczynamy od wykopow, szalunkow i zbrojenia. Na betonowanie będę czekał do odwilzy... oby nie za długo, bo wiązary zamowione z terminem realizacji na początek kwietnia  :Smile:

----------


## swieja

Ale fajnie, że już zaczynacie  :smile:  Zazdroszczę!

----------


## Hellenaj

Dzień dobry, witam wszystkich rozpoczynających budowę w 2017  :Smile: 

My tzn ja i mąż, również mamy taki zamiar, ale w ostatnich dniach dopadła mnie jakaś depresja budowlana i nie wiem czy do przyszłego roku cokolwiek ruszy..... sprawy stanęły jak na razie na etapie projektu.... Zdecydowalismy się na projekt indywidualny, pani architekt "robi ale póki co idzie to jak krew z nosa..... noby jest wstepna koncepcja, pani pracuje nad dachem i elewacją " już, już, potrzebuję jeszcze dzień, dwa i będzie gotowe" i tak mijają kolejne dni...... Za chwilę wykonam kolejny telefon, ale po woli tracę nadzieję, ze to się uda......

Do rzeczy, planujemy budowę w województwie dolnośląskim, start mamy zaplanowany na maj..... ale na razie ani projektu, a co za tym idzie nie mamy jeszcze pozowlenia... Póki co, w ciemno zaklepuję dobre ekipy, bo już wiem, że terminy gonią i tak na przykład, hydraulik już ma terminy na czerwiec zaklepane, więc jeśli chcę go mieć pewnego na wrzesień, to już na dniach powinnam z nim się dogadać i najpóźniej do kwitnia podpisać umowę.
Nie chce się martwić na zapas, ale lubię mieć wszysto zaplanowane , więc tutaj tak jakby czuję lekki stresik ...  :wink: 

Krótko o naszym projekcie:
Palnujemy dom parterowy, ok 150m pow użuytkowej, 3 sypialnie, gabinet, salon, jadalnia, spiżarnia, dwie garderoby, łazienka, wc z prysznicem i pralnia. bez poddasza, ew. mały strych.

----------


## pablo8704

> , pani architekt "robi ale póki co idzie to jak krew z nosa..... noby jest wstepna koncepcja, pani pracuje nad dachem i elewacją " już, już, potrzebuję jeszcze dzień, dwa i będzie gotowe" i tak mijają kolejne dni...... Za chwilę wykonam kolejny telefon, ale po woli tra.


znam takie sytuacje. Proponuję dzwonić co dziennie i być tzw "upierdliwym' - naprawdę działa  :wink: 
W końcu płacę to wymagam  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

dzięki Pablo za słowa otuchy  :wink:  

Zanim przeczytałam Twoje słowa wykonałam już telefon, bo właśnie obiecałam sobie, ze będę mocno upierdliwa  :wink:  Baby to potrafią a co!
W każdym bądź razie, oczywiście projektu jeszcze nie ma, "jutro, pojutrze" dostanę maia. Tak więc czekam do "pojutrza" i wykonam kolejny telefon. Po ostatniej mojej "zjebce" koncepcja gotowa była na drugi dzień, tak więc metoda zjebek okazuje się być skuteczna. Dobrze, że już teraz się tego uczę, łatwiej później będzie na budowie, bo akurat to ja będę doglądała budowy....

Swoją drogą nic pani architekt jeszcze nie zapłaciłam, także ten...  :wink:

----------


## s.piaseczno

Znam ten ból... My z mężem mieliśmy być Bociankami 2016. Niestety architekt, która adaptowała projekt tak ślimaczyła się z wprowadzeniem poprawek, że dopiero w zeszłym miesiącu odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę. Oczywiście przed rozpoczęciem współpracy zapewniała, że będziemy mogli ruszyć jeszcze jesienią 2016... Niestety, naiwna, nie spisałam umowy i ciężko było wyegzekwować szybszą pracę. Na szczęście, pozwolenie już mamy. Teraz pozostaje spisanie odpowiedniej umowy z wykonawcą SSO, podpisanie umowy z bankiem i można kopać...

----------


## freethinker

U mnie jedna pani architekt nie za bardzo chciała podpisać umowę, którą zaproponowałem. Sama zaproponowała umowę, która była śmieciowa. W końcu z wynagrodzenia brutto zrobiło jej się netto. Podziękowałem jej, a żona mnie opieprzyła, bo stwierdziła, że to była taka fajna babka.  :smile: 
Na szczęście kolejne biuro było normalne i gadało się z nimi profesjonalnie przy podpisywaniu umowy. Cena była wyższa, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że lepiej zapłacić więcej, niż się potem wikłać w jakiejś nieciekawe sytuacje. Później też nie było większych opóźnień przy pracy. Myślę, że wiosną będę miał PnB.

----------


## pablo8704

Nie wiem czy to prawda, ale pewien osobnik opowiadał mi (murarz) że właśnie inwestor miał problem z projektantem i na etapie budowie kierownik wprowadzał zmiany (adaptację) a dopiero kiedy dom był już pokryty dachem projektant wrzucił to wszystko na papier  :smile: 
Jak sądzicie może być to prawda?

----------


## Viniu

Pablo, niestety tak jest najczęściej...

----------


## pablo8704

patrząc na to z drugiej strony, architekturę przerabiam na codzień więc dla mnie to nie problem, a zrobię sobie jak będę chciał, oczywiście przy konsultacji kierownika, a projektant będzie miał chudszy portfel  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Nie wiem czy to prawda, ale pewien osobnik opowiadał mi (murarz) że właśnie inwestor miał problem z projektantem i na etapie budowie kierownik wprowadzał zmiany (adaptację) a dopiero kiedy dom był już pokryty dachem projektant wrzucił to wszystko na papier 
> Jak sądzicie może być to prawda?



Pablo, no własnie o tym samym to mi nawet moja pani architekt mówiła. że nawet jeśli zechcemy zmienić zdanie odnośnie czegokowliek, nawet kształtu dachu to mozemy wproawdzać zmiany poprzez wpisy w dzienniku albo, jesli to zmina poważna jak np zmiana dachu, to można zrobić projekt zamienny.... ja wolałabym uniknąć takich cudów, projekt zamienny to zawsze chwila obsuwy jednak.... 
zresztą ta pani to już druga architekt, z pierwszą pożegnałam się jeszcze przed pracami, bo nie odpowiadał mi zupełnie kontakt z nią. teraz się nie patyczkuję, dzwonię co drugi dzień, już nawet pani mówiłam, że będę jej pilnowała. Nie chcę znowu zmieniać architekta i szukać kogoś bo trochę szkoda mi czasu.... obym tego nie załowała....
w ostateczności kupię gotowy projekt  :big grin:  

Do końca lutego ma być złożonuy wniosek o pnb, tak więc do końća lutego będę w częstym kontakcie z panią arhcitekt....

----------


## Liliputek

Ale projekt zamienny niesie się do starostwa i oni na niego wydają pozwolenie na budowę.... trochę z tym zachodu  :smile: 

Myślenie placę - żądam czasem daje profity, ale jak naklada się wiele spraw.... to lepiej wyluzować  :wink:  Albo mieć margines czasu... 
najlepiej nie brać najtańszych ekip, mieć umowę  :wink:  i problemy same się rozwiązują. Albo po prostu ja się nigdy nie spinałam, bo nie mialam takich wykonawców, by mieli obsuwy  :big grin:

----------


## pablo8704

A my z żoną doszliśmy do wniosku że ściany będziemy stawiać sami (na klej). "Zaprzyjaźnieni murarze pomogą nam przy fundamentach, bloczkach fundamentowych, stropi.
Nie wiem czy to dobra decyzja ale damy radę  :cool:

----------


## Kamila.

Pablo, odważnie  :smile:  trzymam kciuki  :smile: 
My znowu wolimy bawić się w wykańczanie domu, stawianie ścian zostawiamy dobrej ekipie  :wink: 
Z klejem słyszałam taką historię że oryginalny Ytong kosztuje o 10 zł drożej na worku niż klej o identycznym składzie jakościowym i chemicznym... różnią się tylko kolorami worków  :big grin: 
Nie zweryfikowałam tego jeszcze ale podzielę się tą wiedzą gdy nadejdzie czas.

----------


## pablo8704

a ja znowu słyszałem że biały klej jest droższy od szarego o 1-2 zł. I tak na logikę: po co mi płacić nawet tą złotówkę drożej na worku jak po wykończeniu wewnątrz i na zewnątrz tego nie będzie widać  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

Złotówka do złotówki i uzbiera się na fajną imprezę przy wieszaniu wiechy  :big lol:

----------


## Hellenaj

> A my z żoną doszliśmy do wniosku że ściany będziemy stawiać sami (na klej). "Zaprzyjaźnieni murarze pomogą nam przy fundamentach, bloczkach fundamentowych, stropi.
> Nie wiem czy to dobra decyzja ale damy radę


a własnie, widziałam w którymś poście że zastanawiałeś się nad techonologią. Będę Was dopingowała!! 
U nas takiej możliwości nie ma, ja zajmuję się dziećmi ( i budową), mąż pracuje i zdecydowanie bardziej opłaca nam się opłacić ekipę niż samemu pracować, choć na pewno satysfakcja z budowaniu własynmi rękoma musi być meeeegaaaaaa!

----------


## pablo8704

wg wstępnych przeliczeń wynika że zaoszczędzimy około 10-15tys. Tylko że ja wychodzę z założenia że ekipy i tak muszę pilnować, mierzyć itd itp. Przerabiam takie tematy na co dzień więc wiem z czym to się je - oczywiście nie chcę ubliżyć żadnym fachowcom!
Mam do wyboru: albo murować samemu jakieś 2-3 razy dłużej i zaoszczędzić te 10tys albo zlecić i mieć to szybciej i zapłacić.
Podsumowując: lubię wyzwania  :smile:  a jak rąk do pracy będzie mało to są jeszcze ojcowie, jeden szwagier (obecny), drugi przyszły (za kilka miesięcy) więc jesteśmy dobrej myśli  :cool: 
do tego wyboru skłonił mnie kolega który sam sobie dobudował kawałek domu, chyba 30m2 i między innymi ten film https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1orTRcCgQgk

Taki jestem: "oni dali radę to i ja dam"  :cool:

----------


## freethinker

Oszczędność pewnie spora, ale trzeba mieć czas, żeby się fizycznie takimi sprawami zająć. Mnie przeraża nawet to, że będę musiał zarządzać wykonawcami przy budowie systemem gospodarczym. Wziąłem sobie kierownika budowy z tej samej wioski, w której będzie budowa, ale zastanawiam się, czy nie dobrać jeszcze nieformalnego lub formalnego inspektora nadzoru.
Na razie wygląda na to, że zakończyłem casting na ekipę do SSO. Szef firmy, którą wybrałem, odmówił podpisania mojej umowy, bo stwierdził, że wygląda jak umowa na budowę biurowca przez Skanska, a nie jak umowa na budowę domku. Bardzo mi to pochlebiło.  :smile:  Oświadczył, że on pracuje najchętniej bez umowy lub z jakąś prostą umową na pół strony (pokazał mi ją, wyglądała jak umowa na pomalowanie bramy wejściowej, a nie jak umowa na budowę domu). Ciężko mi uwierzyć, że ludzie podpisują takie knoty i to w sytuacji, gdy wykładają na budowę majątek swojego życia.
Druga w kolejności ekipa nie ma z umową problemów, a jej szef nawet stwierdził, że umowa jest bardzo ciekawa i sobie ją chyba weźmie jako wzorzec. Dodam, że ceny panowie mieli porównywalne, a pierwszemu dałem fory tylko dlatego, że to mój sąsiad.  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

Z czasem na pewno będzie kiepsko, ale tak rozmyślamy: poniedziałek-piątek = po 2-3 godziny, sobota = od rana do upadłego. W między czasie jakieś dni urlopu. Jesteśmy dobrej myśli. Aby tylko o niedziele nie zahaczyć  :big grin:

----------


## Hellenaj

*freethinker* podzielisz się wzorem umowy? brzmi ciekawie!

Ja zaraz wykonam kolejny telefon do pani architekt, wiecie co, w przypływie depresji szukam gotowych projektów i w zasadzie jakby co, to mogę kupić gotowy, mam dwa typy... ale to i tak oznacza, że musiałabym znaleźć jakiegoś kumatego archietekta do adaptacji ...

no nic to, nie będę tu defetyzmu siała, może jednak będzie dobrze  :wink: 
spokojnego dnia!

----------


## Myjk

Mogę polecić szwagra (jest z Otwocka i rysował mi projekt w swoich wolnych chwilach, przez co "trochę" się to przeciągnęło) do adaptacji, ew. do narysowania od podstaw na bazie czegoś dostarczonego. Niemniej jednak z Nim też proponuję podpisać umowę na wykonanie pracy w określonym terminie. Generalnie z każdym wypada to robić...

----------


## agaz_75

Witam wszystkich  :smile:  
i ja (z rodzinką) mam nadzieję że ruszymy z budową w tym roku . Najważniejsze że mamy działke a teraz czekamy na potwierdzenie że może być ten projekt do tej działki  :smile:  wybraliśmy ZX 102 . Mam nadzieję że bank się nie rozmysli za nim uzbieram wszystkie papierki .

----------


## agaz_75

Witam wszystkich  :smile:  
i ja (z rodzinką) mam nadzieję że ruszymy z budową w tym roku . Najważniejsze że mamy działke a teraz czekamy na potwierdzenie że może być ten projekt do tej działce  :smile:  wybraliśmy ZX 102 . Mam nadzieję że bank się nie rozmysli za nim uzbieram wszystkie papierki .

----------


## Kalic

> Cześć wszystkim, w tym roku wraz z żoną i prawie 6-letnią córką planujemy rozpocząć budowę domu. Działka już jest prawie kupiona (czekamy na podpisanie umowy notarialnej), projekt w sumie też wybrany ("Dom w pięknotkach") ale musimy go lekko zmodyfikować. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko się uda zrobić bez większego stresu


Dziś dotarła do mnie informacja,  że prawdopodobnie w ciągu najbliższych dwóch tygodni będę już pełnoprawnym właścicielem działki. Oby naprawdę okazała się ona tą wymarzoną (i bezproblemową)  :big grin:

----------


## freethinker

Hellenaj: http://www.sfinjak.wroclaw.pl/umowa_tmpl.docx i http://www.sfinjak.wroclaw.pl/umowa_aneks_tmpl.docx
Można by jeszcze postraszyć wykonawcę karami umownymi, ale w sumie doszedłem do wniosku, że bardziej mi zależy, żeby w razie czego wywalić wykonawcę z budowy, niż  żeby certolić się z naliczaniem kar.
Z architektem, jak napisałem wyżej,. też miałem problem przy umowie, więc postanowiłem nie skorzystać z usług. Z doświadczenia wiem, że jeżeli ktoś robi problem z podpisaniem umowy, to czuje, że może mieć kłopot z jej realizacją.

----------


## agaz_75

I szukam projektu od nowa . Niestety płaski dach  nie wchodzi w grę . Masakra a najgorzej że nic mi nie podchodzi

----------


## freethinker

> I szukam projektu od nowa . Niestety płaski dach  nie wchodzi w grę . Masakra a najgorzej że nic mi nie podchodzi


Lepiej sobie poczytaj te ograniczenia w MPZP czy w WZ przed wyborem projektu, bo potrafią być bardzo rygorystyczne.

----------


## agaz_75

Dziękuję sympatyk forum   :smile:  myslimy nad tymi dwoma http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/lukrecjaIII/, http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/kaspianIII/ moze ktoś podpowie co o tym sądzi ? Pomocy mozna dostać szału

----------


## Kamila.

> I szukam projektu od nowa . Niestety płaski dach  nie wchodzi w grę . Masakra a najgorzej że nic mi nie podchodzi


Szkoda czasu (mówię z doświadczenia). Też szukaliśmy, przejrzeliśmy chyba wszystkie dostępne wizualizacje. I w każdej było coś nie tak.
Znajdź solidnego architekta i zamów projekt indywidualny.

----------


## kagome

Witam. Mam nadzieję, że na wiosnę ruszymy z budową domu z bali  :smile:  Narazie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowe  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> I szukam projektu od nowa . Niestety płaski dach  nie wchodzi w grę . Masakra a najgorzej że nic mi nie podchodzi


Nie wystarczy dodać do  "Waszego" projektu dach zgodny z wymogami? To chyba najłatwiejsze wyjście z możliwych.

----------


## TomekKisiel

Witam wszystkich  :welcome:  :welcome: 

Ja jako Bocianek 2017 zamierzam ruszyć z buową Darlena - https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...kuszem-WOK1077

Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## agaz_75

> Nie wystarczy dodać do  "Waszego" projektu dach zgodny z wymogami? To chyba najłatwiejsze wyjście z możliwych.


hm ...podobno musieliby wykonać projekt od nowa ale dzięki za podpowiedz napiszę do nich takie zapytanie. Ciszę się że nie kupiłam bo ja z tych niecierpliwych  :smile: . Znalazłam jeszcze jeden który też mi pasuje http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/lukrecjaIII/  natomiast z meżem nie mam problemu bo dla niego to co najważniejsze to garaż dwustanowiskowy resztę wybieram ja  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Szkoda czasu (mówię z doświadczenia). Też szukaliśmy, przejrzeliśmy chyba wszystkie dostępne wizualizacje. I w każdej było coś nie tak.
> Znajdź solidnego architekta i zamów projekt indywidualny.


już pytałam 8 tysięcy za projekt ..trochę duzo

----------


## Kamila.

> już pytałam 8 tysięcy za projekt ..trochę duzo


 :big grin: 
Agaz liczyłaś ile będzie Cię kosztowała adaptacja gotowca? To że kupujesz "gotowy" projekt nie oznacza że na jego podstawie możesz składać dokumenty o PnB.  :no: 
Gotowca należy zaadaptować do istniejących warunków zabudowy lub MPZP... a to kolejne koszty.
Przemyśl to sobie dokładnie  :wink:

----------


## TomekKisiel

własnie apropo adaptacji wiecie jakie ceny adaptacji projektu u architekta bez żadnych zmian  ?

Byłem wstępnie u dwóch i ceny różnie 4300 -5500 coś taniej a radę jak myślicie  ?
Ja nie wiem czym podyktowane są te ceny ale jeśli projekt gotowy np.2500 a adaptacja 2 razy tyle to trochę nie logiczne  :mad:

----------


## kagome

Ja za adaptację gotowca płaciłam 1500 plus 300 za zmiany.

----------


## pesce

Trzeba szukać,  moj archi robi adaptacje za 2500 tys. ze zmianami.

Ja mam juz wybranego wykonawcę . Umówieni jestesmy na maj. Teraz naciskam na projektantów żebyśmy wreszcie skończyli projekt. 
Najgorsze jest to,ze nie mam mapy do celów projektowych. Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to nie wyrobimy sie ze złożeniem papierów do PNB.

Szukam materiałów, u nas strasznie cieżko o silikaty . Dzwonię po składach i albo zupełnie nie prowadzą albo na zapytanie sprowadza i tak czekam na wyceny.
Mam dopiero z dwóch składów . Korzystniejsza to za silke 18 kL. 15 3,35 zł/bloczek 
Za 12 -2,35 zł/szt i za 8 - 1,70 zł 
To juz komplet- z transportem i wyładunkiem.

Macie jakieś porównanie?

----------


## Busters

silikat n18 - 2,16 netto z transportem
silikat n12 1,56 netto z transportem

uderz do budmetu i crazbudu

----------


## agaz_75

> Agaz liczyłaś ile będzie Cię kosztowała adaptacja gotowca? To że kupujesz "gotowy" projekt nie oznacza że na jego podstawie możesz składać dokumenty o PnB. 
> Gotowca należy zaadaptować do istniejących warunków zabudowy lub MPZP... a to kolejne koszty.
> Przemyśl to sobie dokładnie


Niby adaptacja 2500 tysia no to jak nie patrząc 5 kola już jest  ale mocno biore pod uwage twoje sugestie. napisałam do jednej z pracowni we Wrocławiu  i nawet przypomniało nam się że kuzynka męża ma własna pracownie projektów  :smile:  nie rozmawialismy jakieś 20 lat haha może warto odświeżyć relacje rodzinne. Dobrze że mamy jej wizytówke nawet nie wiem jak to sie stało że przez tyle lat kilka przeprowadzek cięgle jest  :smile:

----------


## Ec-Synek

Witam wszystkich.
Również planuję postawić dom w najbliższym czasie.
Póki co zaczynamy od 0, szukając działki pod ten dom, ale już na starcie z każdej strony podcinają skrzydła.
Nie wiem czy podołamy :/

----------


## pesce

> silikat n18 - 2,16 netto z transportem
> silikat n12 1,56 netto z transportem
> 
> uderz do budmetu i crazbudu


*Busters* wielkie dzięki. Zapytania poleciały  :smile: 
Muszę sie spieszyć ,bo od 1.marca ceny. Siłki idą w górę .

----------


## Busters

O silke nawet nie pytaj na pewno bedzie drozsza. Jak dla mnie to zrob sobie spis materialow na cale sso i rozwiez je osobiscie bedziesz miala porownanie wszystkiego, a sklad tez zawsze lepiej patrzy jak widzi, ze jestes zainteresowana materialami na cala budowe.

----------


## pesce

> O silke nawet nie pytaj na pewno bedzie drozsza. Jak dla mnie to zrob sobie spis materialow na cale sso i rozwiez je osobiscie bedziesz miala porownanie wszystkiego, a sklad tez zawsze lepiej patrzy jak widzi, ze jestes zainteresowana materialami na cala budowe.


No widzisz, ja nadal nie mam projektu . Nie mam skąd brać np.ilosci stali czy styropianu do ocieplenia . 
Pisze ogólnie ze na cała budowę stal i styro, ale bez podania ilości . 
Bloczki policzyłam sobie sama.

----------


## Busters

no wlasnie ilosci nie sa wazne przy wycenie  :big tongue:  jak dasz 3t stali a kupisz 1,5t to cene i tak dostaniesz ta sama. Po prostu chodzi o sam spis zeby sklad myslal, ze chcesz sie u nich zaopatrzyc na caly dom

----------


## pablo8704

> Witam wszystkich.
> Również planuję postawić dom w najbliższym czasie.
> Póki co zaczynamy od 0, szukając działki pod ten dom, ale już na starcie z każdej strony podcinają skrzydła.
> Nie wiem czy podołamy :/


coś wiem o tym, ale nie martw się im dalej w to wszystko brniesz tym szybciej to idzie  :smile:

----------


## minimoni

> własnie apropo adaptacji wiecie jakie ceny adaptacji projektu u architekta bez żadnych zmian  ?
> 
> Byłem wstępnie u dwóch i ceny różnie 4300 -5500 coś taniej a radę jak myślicie  ?
> Ja nie wiem czym podyktowane są te ceny ale jeśli projekt gotowy np.2500 a adaptacja 2 razy tyle to trochę nie logiczne


Myślę, że wszędzie takie ceny +\- będą.

Nasza Architekt nam powiedziała, że bez sensu żebyśmy kupowali gotowca i robili w nim przeróbki które dodatkowo kosztują i powiedziała że w tej samej cenie zrobi nam projekt indywidualny  :wink:  I w sumie za projekt indywidualny z adaptacją zapłaciliśmy 4700 zł  :smile: ))

P.S
Pogoda zimowa ma odpuścić w przyszłym tygodniu! Jestem tak szczęśliwa bo nie mogę się doczekać aż zobacze jak mury będą rosły  :big lol: 

W końcu robimy systemem zleconym. Trochę się boję kosztów wykończeń tj podłogi malowanie oświetlenie ;o  i zaczynam zastanawiać się czy sama z mężem tego nie zrobimy  :big tongue:  Oglądam filmiki na yt i w sumie układanie podłóg z płytek czy paneli nie wygląda na trudne  :cool:

----------


## Hellenaj

Witajcie Bocianki po weekendzie  :wink: 
*
Pesce* Widzę ze jesteśmy na podobnym etapie, tzn planujemy budowę w maju, ale z uwagi na brak projektu pozegnałam się z wizją budowy w maju i teraz liczę na czerwiec.  Obawiam się, ze nie zdążymy z pnb.

*Freethinker* dzięki za umowę!

Witam również nowych budujących w 2017  :Smile: 

U mnie depresji projektowej ciąg dalszy, ale chyba w mniejszym stopniu.... Pani architekt niestety nie sprawdziła się totalnie.... zbywa mnie od tygodnia, mimo że w ubiegłym tygodniu miała "już gotowy i zaraz mi wyśle" projekt dachu i elewacji...... A gdzie tu do projektu???? trzeba jeszcze zrobić projekt zjazdu, wyłączyć grunt z uprawy i jeszcze samo pozwolenie a potem jego uprawomocnienie też chwilę trwa.....
W piątek spotkałam się z koleżanką, pyta mnie o postępy.... zreferwoałam jej po krótce naszą sytuacją i.... okazało się, ze jej brat rysuje projekty! Jezcze w piątek ów brat pojawił się u mnie a dziś dostałam koncepcję z elewacjami i wstępnym projektem dachu.... da sie? da się! Nie napalam się strasznie, ale być może uda się jednak złożyć wniosek o pnb z poczatkiem marca i wtedy czerwiec staje się realny.....

Swoją drogą, powiedzcie mi, czy Wasi sąsiedzi byli stronami w postępowanui o wydanie pnb? tzn czy byli powiadomieni że planujecie budowe? Liczę na to, ze moi nie zpstaną powiadomieni, bo to oznacza że prnb uprawomocni się dopiero, gdy wszyscy odbiorą pismo,a z tym nie wiem jak będzie......

----------


## Myjk

Z powiadomieniem to zależy. Powiadamiani są ci, na których budowa może "odcisnąć piętno". U mnie dla przykładu powiadamiane było 15 osób, ponieważ droga dojazdowa do działki jest współwłasnością tylu właśnie osób. Z tego powodu też nie mogłem robić na zgłoszenie, tylko musiałem pójść po PnB.

----------


## Hellenaj

> Z powiadomieniem to zależy. Powiadamiani są ci, na których budowa może "odcisnąć piętno". U mnie dla przykładu powiadamiane było 15 osób, ponieważ droga dojazdowa do działki jest współwłasnością tylu właśnie osób. Z tego powodu też nie mogłem robić na zgłoszenie, tylko musiałem pójść po PnB.


Dzięki Myjk za odpowiedź. U nas teoretycznie nikomu nie wadzimy.... dom parterowy, nikomu cienia nie rzucę na dom, droga gminna dojazdowa.... Ale wiaodmo, to już niestety zalezy od urzędnika. no nic, nie martwię się na zapas, najpierw niech projekt powstanie  :yes:

----------


## Viniu

Hellenaj, to czy będziesz miała sąsiadów jako strony postępowania jest uzależnione, czy Twój budynek będzie stał w odległościach zgodnych z warunkami technicznymi czy nie. Jeśli zachowasz wszystkie odleglosc zgodnie z warunkami (np. 3 lub 4m od granicy)  to, nie masz się o co martwić, żadnych stron postępowania nie będzie  :Smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Hellenaj, to czy będziesz miała sąsiadów jako strony postępowania jest uzależnione, czy Twój budynek będzie stał w odległościach zgodnych z warunkami technicznymi czy nie. Jeśli zachowasz wszystkie odleglosc zgodnie z warunkami (np. 3 lub 4m od granicy)  to, nie masz się o co martwić, żadnych stron postępowania nie będzie


Jeśli faktycznie tak jest,  to super!  Dom będzie miał nawet spory zapas z każdej strony...  My spokojni,  jakzeby wadzic komuś,  no jak?

----------


## agaz_75

Witam się  :smile:  zrobiliśmy krok do przodu projekt wybrany , jest już u architekta który "wpasowuje w działkę " sprawdza co i jak jutro mam mieć odpowiedz jeżeli wszystko będzie ok w następnym tygodniu zamawiam . Przeróbki wewnątrz mozna bez problemu przeprowadzić na etapie adaptacji , kilka pomysłów juz też podsunęła  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

Cześć,
mam już działkę i projekt, teraz zaczynamy załatwiać papierki (adaptacja projektu, przyłącza, itp.). 
Będę budował dom parterowy 100m2 pow. użytkowej. Mam nadzieję zamieszkać już w 2018  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

Piotrek

----------


## czterylewerece

Cześć! 
Zaczynam w tym roku, 117m2, projekt od znajomego architekta zainspirowany kilkoma rozwiązaniami z Simona G2 Energo. Dla przejrzystości ładne zdjęcia (jak wszystko zadziała, to też VR) będę rzucał na budowlanego bloga. A tu będę na pewno pytał o wiele rzeczy po drodze  :wink:

----------


## aneta198523

Witam się również.
My wszystkie formalności na szczęście mamy już za sobą (działka kupiona w kwietniu - pozwolenie odebrane w październiku) i też czekamy z niecierpliwością na wiosnę. Ze względu na rosnące ceny materiałów budowlanych przez zimę zakupiliśmy już bloczki na fundamenty, drut na zbrojenia i pustaki na ściany.
A nasz domek to APS 242 z extradomu z niewielkimi zmianami.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich Bocianków i trzymam kciuki za Wasze buowy.

----------


## aghata86

Dzis odebralam papier od geologa. Wy tez musicie zrobic badanie gruntu? Na dolnym slasku jest ono obowiazkowe.

----------


## Kamila.

My musieliśmy zrobić badania po to aby konstruktor mógł odpowiednio zaprojektować płytę fundamentową.
No i musiały być one dołączone do składanego projektu, bez tego Starostwo nie wydałoby PnB.

----------


## pesce

> Dzis odebralam papier od geologa. Wy tez musicie zrobic badanie gruntu? Na dolnym slasku jest ono obowiazkowe.


Ja robiłam badanie gruntu przed zakupem działki. U nas konieczne  jest do PNB , poza tym tez chciałam dla konstruktora, żeby bunkra mi nie zaprojektował .

Jestem po spotkaniach z konstruktorem i projektantem instalacji wód-kan co i wentylacji.
Konstruktor zmienił mi plan i przeprojektował ściany na 24 silikaty . Instalator wymyślił ze PC nie da rady. Bardzo mnie namawia na gaz, ja jednak jestem nieugięta  :smile: 
Mapa do celów projektowych juz złożona , złożyłam o warunki przyłączenia prądu , jutro jadę składać o Warunki wody i kanalizy.
Czy składaliście 
- warunki odprowadzenia wód opadowych 
- warunki przyłączenia do dróg lądowych?
Ja mam drogę tylko gminna wiec teoretycznie nie muszę.
Jak było u Was? 

*Busters*  bardzo Ci dziekuję za namiary. Czuję ze znalazłam swój skład  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Ja mam tylko warunki podlaczenia dodo pradu i wody.. kanalizacji i gazu u nas nie ma. O innych warunkachrzeczy mi nie wiadomo

----------


## agaz_75

> Dzis odebralam papier od geologa. Wy tez musicie zrobic badanie gruntu? Na dolnym slasku jest ono obowiazkowe.


dokładnie my też z Dolnego Sląska i obowiązkowo koszt 700 zł

----------


## agaz_75

> Dzis odebralam papier od geologa. Wy tez musicie zrobic badanie gruntu? Na dolnym slasku jest ono obowiazkowe.


A skąd jesteście ?

----------


## Murator FINANSE

witajcie kolejny rok i kolejne zmiany na rynku kredytów hipotecznych oraz w zakresie MDM. \

1) jak wiecie mamy już kolejny bank , który wymaga 20% wkładu własnego na starcie - na szczęście te banki są w mniejszości
2) mamy *też nadal banki , które wymagają tylko 10%* nadal 
[/B]3)Mimo, że środki na zakup nieruchomości w ramach programu MDM się skończyły na rok 2017 - nadal jest możliwość  *wnioskowania o zwrot VAT przez osoby budujące domy systemem gospodarczym - to całkowicie odrębna pula pieniędzy.* - po więcej  szczegółów zachęcam do kontaktu ze mną

----------


## aghata86

My jestesmy z Trzebnicy. Budowa podwg Trzebnica.

----------


## agaz_75

> My jestesmy z Trzebnicy. Budowa podwg Trzebnica.


My Kiełczów tuż za Wrocławiem  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

Dzisiaj dostałam mapkę z domkiem  w końcu wiem jak będzie stał domek. W poniedziałek jeszcze spotkanie z architektem i zamawiam projekt  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

No to niedaleko. Jezdzimy tamtedy do Wroclawia

----------


## czterylewerece

> dokładnie my też z Dolnego Sląska i obowiązkowo koszt 700 zł


to chyba wszędzie jest obowiązkowe, a przynajmniej tak mówią urzędy, projektanci i geolodzy  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> Czy składaliście 
> - warunki odprowadzenia wód opadowych 
> - warunki przyłączenia do dróg lądowych?
> Ja mam drogę tylko gminna wiec teoretycznie nie muszę.
> Jak było u Was?


 :no: 
My zwracaliśmy się do Urzędu Gminy z prośbą o wydanie pozwolenia na budowę zjazdu z drogi gminnej. 
Zjazd był wrysowany w mapę, ale nie pamiętam którą  :roll eyes: 
Prąd będzie u nas na wiosnę, gaz za jakieś dwa lata (wcześniej i tak nie potrzebujemy).

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze, 
jeśli poszukujecie projektu domu, który spełni Wasze oczekiwania 
zachęcam do zaglądania na naszą stronę z projektami  : *https://projekty.muratordom.pl/*

Oferujemy szeroki   wybór projektów i promocji. dla przykładu : https://projekty.muratordom.pl/promo...mu,23_117.html
*Korzystaj z możliwości - zyskaj 300 zł
*
Wyślij do nas wypełniony kupon z Katalogu DOMY Nasze Hity uprawniający do rabatu wysokości 100 zł na zakup projektu domu. Zyskaj dodatkowe 200 zł premii korzystając z bezpłatnej pomocy Murator FINANSE w uzyskaniu kredytu hipotecznego - 200 PLN jest wypłacane dopiero po uruchomieniu kredytu hipotecznego za pomocą MURATOR FINANSE

----------


## salki

My też planujemy start naszego 2 domu w tym roku, a jak wiadomo drugi dom dla przyjaciela  :smile:  Projekt na 99% będzie gotowy - ze studia Archeton. Jak tylko go zakupimy to wstawimy plan itd. Dom generalnie parterowy, murowany chyba z bloczków Termalica, działówki Silka, stop drewniany (więźba wiązarowa), dachówka chyba zwykła eska betonowa grafit, instalacje robimy sami wszystkie, chyba pokuszę się na WM z rekuperatorem - planuję sam ją położyć i uruchomić. Na razie zleciłem geodetom zrobienie mapki do celów projektowych i wyciągam z gminy aktualne MPZP (chociaż wiem dokładnie jak on brzmi, potrzebuję tylko aktualny). Plan jest taki, żeby do sierpnia pozałatwiać wszystkie sprawy formalne i zacząć we wrześniu, przykryć w tym roku i koło listopada załatwiać okna (bo wtedy niby najtańsze - promocje itd), zimą instalacje, wiosną przyszłego roku wykończeniówka, na spokojnie wigilia 2018 w nowym domu  :smile: 

Salek

----------


## NataliaBed

Witam, jestem co prawda dopiero na kompletowaniu dokumentów do pozwolenia na budowę , ale juz potrzebuję Waszej pomocy. Poszukuję projektanta do zrobienia zjazdu z drogi wojewodzkiej do mojej posesji oraz wykonawcę w przyzwoitej cenie (bo budowa dopiero przede mna... ) Działka znajduje się w okolicach Brzegu Dolnego, ale myśle, że i tak muszę szukać bliżej Wrocławia jak nie Wrocław. Liczę na Waszą wiedzę, doświadczenie i pomoc. pozdrawiam

----------


## oczko2008

Witam tez budujemy sie z Zona i z bliznakami 3 lata (Michał i Zuzia) w tym roku mamy juz działke stan zero(fundament) kredyt jest polecam ING Bank Sląski zadnych kłopotów 
Projekt z Archon Dom w rododendronach 6 (T) teraz czekamy az wejdzie wykonawca budowa w Iłowa Lubuskie

----------


## agaz_75

Witam  :smile:  u nas chwilowa cisza ponieważ czekamy na papierki ....wszystko trwa dobrze że nie musze latać sama tylko polecona architektka wszystkim sie zajmuje

----------


## swieja

O to fajnie, że ktoś poleca ING bo właśnie jutro idziemy składać wniosek o kredyt  :smile: 
Nie mogę się już doczekać momentu gdy będą już stały ściany i będzie można wejść do środka i w końcu zobaczyć jak to wszystko faktycznie będzie wyglądać!
Na razie planuję sobie obie kuchnie i zastanawiam się nad obsianiem części działki łąką, by już się coś zieleniło. Nie mogę doczekać się ogrodu.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze, czas przypomnieć Wam jakie promocje mamy dla klientów korzystających z naszej pomocy przy uzyskaniu kredytu hipotecznego:
*Swoim klientom oferujemy prezenty, po uruchomieniu kredytu:*

*1) E –Karta rabatowa Home Profit* - Oferuje stałe zniżki sięgające do 50% w ponad 700 sklepach z branży wykończenia i wyposażenia wnętrz w całej Polsce.
*2) 6 miesięczna prenumerata darmowa jednego z naszych miesięczników,* m.in.: Murator, Dobre wnętrze, Moje mieszkanie, M jak mieszkanie, M jak mama, Podróże, Żagle i Zdrowie
*3) katalog urządzamy dom i mieszkanie*
4) promocje dodatkowe - w bieżącej ofercie , np dla osób budujących dom z naszej pracowni - zwrot kosztów sądowych w kwocie 200 PLN

Zachęcamy do korzystania z naszych usług. Służymy radą i pomocą oraz wiedzą i wieloletnim doświadczeniem w branży

----------


## agaz_75

> O to fajnie, że ktoś poleca ING bo właśnie jutro idziemy składać wniosek o kredyt 
> Nie mogę się już doczekać momentu gdy będą już stały ściany i będzie można wejść do środka i w końcu zobaczyć jak to wszystko faktycznie będzie wyglądać!
> Na razie planuję sobie obie kuchnie i zastanawiam się nad obsianiem części działki łąką, by już się coś zieleniło. Nie mogę doczekać się ogrodu.


Trzymam kciuki  :smile:  ja może nie jestem "ogrodowa" ale  mamy szereg pieknych choinek które mój mąż od wielu lat sadził pachnie pięknie ale chciałabym już taras i podobnie wejsć do środka i coś zaplanowac  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Dzięki agaz_75  :smile: 
Wniosek złożony, dodatkowe dokumenty na życzenie analityka doniesione. Teraz czekamy. Mąż spokojny a ja się denerwuję. Chociaż nie powinno być problemu... chyba. Nie mamy jeszcze kierownika budowy i to mnie martwi.

----------


## Myjk

Uwaga, się chwalę.  :big tongue:  Decyzja nr 1/2017 z dn. 03.01.2017 (...) zatwierdzam projekt budowlany i udzielam pozwolenia na budowę na wniosek z dn. 8 grudnia 2016 roku. Yeah! ;P Niestety jeszcze musi się uprawomocnić, a to się stanie jak wszystkie strony pokwitują odbiór decyzji. Czyli min. 3 tygodnie, kiedy to przy okazji wizyty w urzędzie odbiorę także Dziennik Budowy. Geodeta już w blokach startowych, ekipa już grzeje maszyny, kierbud już chucha na długopis.  :big tongue:

----------


## agaz_75

> Dzięki agaz_75 
> Wniosek złożony, dodatkowe dokumenty na życzenie analityka doniesione. Teraz czekamy. Mąż spokojny a ja się denerwuję. Chociaż nie powinno być problemu... chyba. Nie mamy jeszcze kierownika budowy i to mnie martwi.


u nas jeszcze chwila jeżeli chodzi o wniosek niby tez nie powinno być problemu ale póki na papierze nie będzie a najlepiej na koncie to nigdy nie wiadomo  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Uwaga, się chwalę.  Decyzja nr 1/2017 z dn. 03.01.2017 (...) zatwierdzam projekt budowlany i udzielam pozwolenia na budowę na wniosek z dn. 8 grudnia 2016 roku. Yeah! ;P Niestety jeszcze musi się uprawomocnić, a to się stanie jak wszystkie strony pokwitują odbiór decyzji. Czyli min. 3 tygodnie, kiedy to przy okazji wizyty w urzędzie odbiorę także Dziennik Budowy. Geodeta już w blokach startowych, ekipa już grzeje maszyny, kierbud już chucha na długopis.


Super ! zazdroszczę bardzo  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

heh pozazdrościć  :sad:  u nas miało być pozwolenie wczoraj/dzisiaj a będzie dopiero w połowie marca no i kurczaki problem z bankiem... aj szkoda gadać  :bash: 
Szło ładnie a jednym słowem robi się tragedia  :WTF:

----------


## Myjk

Tnx. Nie wiem czy ktoś zauważył, ale moja decyzja od trzeciego stycznia już była klepnięta. Niestety nikt z urzędu nie raczył mnie o tym poinformować, póki sam się dzisiaj nie upomniałem... Oni jutro wyślą dopiero listy do stron postępowania. Paranoja. A jeszcze mnie wpisali jako Patryka, jakby temu było blisko do Michała -- i też będą to prostować (choć błąd ten był już w zawiadomieniu o wszczęciu postępowania a ja niezwłocznie osobę prowadzącą o tym błędzie poinformowałem) -- i kto zapłaci za kolejne 12 listów poleconych z kwitem odbioru? Eh...

----------


## Kamila.

Heh Myjku jakieś nieprzytomne te urzędniki są  :big grin:  Zdziwiłam się że decyzję miałeś jako pierwszy i dopiero teraz o tym mówisz  :jaw drop:  Hahahah, dla urzędnika Patryk czy Michał to jeden petent i nie zrozumieją zapewne Twojego wnerwa  :wink: 

My od 8 marca możemy zaczynać kopanie w ziemi, brakuje tylko tablicy informacyjnej  :cool:

----------


## agaz_75

> Tnx. Nie wiem czy ktoś zauważył, ale moja decyzja od trzeciego stycznia już była klepnięta. Niestety nikt z urzędu nie raczył mnie o tym poinformować, póki sam się dzisiaj nie upomniałem... Oni jutro wyślą dopiero listy do stron postępowania. Paranoja. A jeszcze mnie wpisali jako Patryka, jakby temu było blisko do Michała -- i też będą to prostować (choć błąd ten był już w zawiadomieniu o wszczęciu postępowania a ja niezwłocznie osobę prowadzącą o tym błędzie poinformowałem) -- i kto zapłaci za kolejne 12 listów poleconych z kwitem odbioru? Eh...


Może dla nich to żadna róznica  :smile:  w końcu oba męskie  :smile:  jaja

----------


## agaz_75

> heh pozazdrościć  u nas miało być pozwolenie wczoraj/dzisiaj a będzie dopiero w połowie marca no i kurczaki problem z bankiem... aj szkoda gadać 
> Szło ładnie a jednym słowem robi się tragedia


No i ja tego się tez boję  :sad:

----------


## swieja

pablo8704 trzymam kciuki by jednak wszystko poszło dobrze z kredytem

U nas na razie wszystko idzie ładnie. Kredyt już prawie jest. Wniosek wstępnie zweryfikowany, za dwa tygodnie powinno być już po sprawie i możemy zaczynać.
W sobotę mąż będzie stawiał ogrodzenie. Nie mamy jeszcze wody, choć powinna już być. Ale mam nadzieję, że lada chwila nas podłączą. Mamy wstępnie kierownika budowy.
Bałam się tego całego procesu zbierania ekipy, załatwiania papierów, ale na razie jest spokojnie i mniej więcej według planu.

----------


## agaz_75

> pablo8704 trzymam kciuki by jednak wszystko poszło dobrze z kredytem
> 
> U nas na razie wszystko idzie ładnie. Kredyt już prawie jest. Wniosek wstępnie zweryfikowany, za dwa tygodnie powinno być już po sprawie i możemy zaczynać.
> W sobotę mąż będzie stawiał ogrodzenie. Nie mamy jeszcze wody, choć powinna już być. Ale mam nadzieję, że lada chwila nas podłączą. Mamy wstępnie kierownika budowy.
> Bałam się tego całego procesu zbierania ekipy, załatwiania papierów, ale na razie jest spokojnie i mniej więcej według planu.


Super  :smile:  my w poniedziałek zakupujemy projekt ...szukam żeby już miał dokumenty z ogrzewaniem gazowym i nalepiej zeby spełniał wymogi na 2017 r bo szkoda znowu wywalać 700 zł ale jak nie znajde to wezmę to co jest

----------


## aghata86

Witam sie. U nas architekt skonczyl adaptacje jutro papiero beda zlozone do starostwa. Ekipe budowlana juz mamy. Za fundament i murowanie czyli sso bez dachutego 25tys za dach 7 tys.

----------


## Liliputek

> Witam sie. U nas architekt skonczyl adaptacje jutro papiero beda zlozone do starostwa. Ekipe budowlana juz mamy. Za fundament i murowanie czyli sso bez dachutego 25tys za dach 7 tys.


Bardzo mało za robociznę, bardzo :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

Pytanie mam odnośnie dachówki co wybieracie ?

----------


## meqi

Super cena. Jakie województwo i jaki projekt?

Bocianki - Z czego planujecie budować? Ytong czy Silka? Nam zależy na wyciszeniu ale jednak szkoda mam utraty ciepła...

----------


## aghata86

Nasz domek bedzie malutki zaledwie 89metrow wiec cena nie wiem czy niska...projekt Przygoda z pracowni MgProjekt. Woj dolnoslaskie

----------


## agaz_75

> Nasz domek bedzie malutki zaledwie 89metrow wiec cena nie wiem czy niska...projekt Przygoda z pracowni MgProjekt. Woj dolnoslaskie


To może my się podłączymy pod nich ...w końcu to samo województwo

----------


## agaz_75

> Super cena. Jakie województwo i jaki projekt?
> 
> Bocianki - Z czego planujecie budować? Ytong czy Silka? Nam zależy na wyciszeniu ale jednak szkoda mam utraty ciepła...


Też mamy ten sam dylemat i niestety nie mogę porównać poniewaz w naszych okolicach Silka góra

----------


## agaz_75

> Nasz domek bedzie malutki zaledwie 89metrow wiec cena nie wiem czy niska...projekt Przygoda z pracowni MgProjekt. Woj dolnoslaskie


nasz niewiele większy 114

----------


## aghata86

Namiary moge dac ale z tego co wiem to w tym roku juz nie biora pracy. Nam by juzsię odmowili ale z racji tego ze po znajomosci to znajda jeszcze termin.

----------


## Myjk

> Bocianki - Z czego planujecie budować? Ytong czy Silka? Nam zależy na wyciszeniu ale jednak szkoda mam utraty ciepła...


Ja przy ścianie 2W silka + styro. Silka ma sporą pojemność cieplną, siłą rzeczy wycisza.

----------


## swieja

My budujemy z porothermu. Na dachu planujemy gont bitumiczny. O rany, jak ja już się nie mogę doczekać. 
Byliśmy dziś na działce. Glina nam się do butów poprzyklejała. Czytam właśnie co z taką gliną w ogrodzie zrobić, jak ją przygotować, by cokolwiek w niej sadzić. Nie mogę się doczekać wielkiej kuchni, mojej pracowni i ogrodu... chyba jajo zniosę  :wink: 

Skontaktowaliśmy się z sąsiadem z za płotu, który też się buduje. Okazuje się, że będziemy mieć tego samego kierownika budowy, chociaż mąż znalazł go przez internet  :smile:  Ale sąsiad bardzo go poleca, więc kamień z serca. 
Spotkaliśmy dziś też sąsiadów z kolejnego domu. Wydają się mili  :smile: 

Oczywiście ja dalej mieszam w projekcie. Jedną parę okien zamienię na balkonowe, by w przyszłości zostawić sobie możliwość dobudowania oranżerii, o której marzę od dziecka. 
Mąż z kolei zamienił dach na prefabrykowany, bo mu słupy przeszkadzają. 

Będzie się działo!!

----------


## aghata86

No...moje papiery juz w starostwie.

----------


## agaz_75

> Namiary moge dac ale z tego co wiem to w tym roku juz nie biora pracy. Nam by juzsię odmowili ale z racji tego ze po znajomosci to znajda jeszcze termin.


To w razie czego powiemy że też po znajomości  :smile:

----------


## Piasus

Witam wszystkich bocianków  :smile:  Ruszamy razem w wami, dokumenty w starostwie. Woj.Wielkopolskie Dom w Lilakach 2 127m2

----------


## agaz_75

Czy orientujecie sie jaki jest koszt ( dodatkowy ) wykonania dokumentacji do projektu na ogrzewanie gazowe .mamy gaz ziemny a wszystkie projekty zawierają paliwo stałe i niestety trzeba sobie takie cos wykonac na etapie adaptacji

----------


## aghata86

Mysle ze w granicach 300zl...my od razu do projektu, w ktorym byl gaz dokupilismy paliwo stale kosztowalo to dodatkowo 220zl

----------


## Bejaro

> Czy orientujecie sie jaki jest koszt ( dodatkowy ) wykonania dokumentacji do projektu na ogrzewanie gazowe .mamy gaz ziemny a wszystkie projekty zawierają paliwo stałe i niestety trzeba sobie takie cos wykonac na etapie adaptacji


Wewnętrzna instalacja gazu wymaga projektu,i pozwolenia można robić to na jednym pozwoleniu z domem wtedy do projektu dołącza się dokument od projektanta mającego uprawnienia do takich projektów,  na jednym dzienniku budowy jest dom i gaz.Można też projekt gazu robić na oddzielnym projekcie i pozwoleniu i DB.

W każdym przypadku potrzebny będzie KB mający uprawnienia do instalacji gazowej.

U mnie było na jednym pozwoleniu podpisywało się na projekcie dwóch projektantów, KB nie miał uprawnień do gazu więc zgłaszając rozpoczęcie budowy składaliśmy oświadczenie że przed rozpoczęciem prac dot. gazu doniesiemy oświadczenie KB do gazu.

Ja miałam w cenie adaptacji.

----------


## Myjk

> Mysle ze w granicach 300zl...my od razu do projektu, w ktorym byl gaz dokupilismy paliwo stale kosztowalo to dodatkowo 220zl


Czy ja dobrze czytam? 89m2 i wymieniliście gaz na paliwo stałe?  :sad:

----------


## agaz_75

> Wewnętrzna instalacja gazu wymaga projektu,i pozwolenia można robić to na jednym pozwoleniu z domem wtedy do projektu dołącza się dokument od projektanta mającego uprawnienia do takich projektów,  na jednym dzienniku budowy jest dom i gaz.Można też projekt gazu robić na oddzielnym projekcie i pozwoleniu i DB.
> 
> W każdym przypadku potrzebny będzie KB mający uprawnienia do instalacji gazowej.
> 
> U mnie było na jednym pozwoleniu podpisywało się na projekcie dwóch projektantów, KB nie miał uprawnień do gazu więc zgłaszając rozpoczęcie budowy składaliśmy oświadczenie że przed rozpoczęciem prac dot. gazu doniesiemy oświadczenie KB do gazu.
> 
> Ja miałam w cenie adaptacji.


Chciałam żeby mi to wykonał extra dom bo od nich kupujemy projekt ale nie wykonują takiej usługi i moja archtektka zgłosiła to swoim wykonawcą jakimś tam  żeby wycenili  a później wykonali całą dokumentację . Ale w razie WU mozna donieść papierki z tego co piszesz . Dziękuje bardzo  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Mysle ze w granicach 300zl...my od razu do projektu, w ktorym byl gaz dokupilismy paliwo stale kosztowalo to dodatkowo 220zl


My w tej chwili mamy mieszkanie 109 m2 i mamy gaz .Rachunki nie są wysokie a komfort nieporównywalny . mamy piec kondensacyjny i chyba bym nie zamieniła na paliwo stałe

----------


## meqi

> My budujemy z porothermu. Na dachu planujemy gont bitumiczny. O rany, jak ja już się nie mogę doczekać. 
> Byliśmy dziś na działce. Glina nam się do butów poprzyklejała. Czytam właśnie co z taką gliną w ogrodzie zrobić, jak ją przygotować, by cokolwiek w niej sadzić. Nie mogę się doczekać wielkiej kuchni, mojej pracowni i ogrodu... chyba jajo zniosę 
> 
> Skontaktowaliśmy się z sąsiadem z za płotu, który też się buduje. Okazuje się, że będziemy mieć tego samego kierownika budowy, chociaż mąż znalazł go przez internet  Ale sąsiad bardzo go poleca, więc kamień z serca. 
> Spotkaliśmy dziś też sąsiadów z kolejnego domu. Wydają się mili 
> 
> 
> Będzie się działo!!


U nas na działce rolnik uprawiał pole wiec  ziemia nie zachęca do spacerów... trawki i łąki brak :sad:  nie wiem za bardzo jak to ogarnąć bo w marcu chcemy robić ogrodzenie tymczasowe i stawiać blaszak... 

Sąsiedzi to ważna sprawa :smile:  U nas na razie jest ich brak - jedni od zachodu będą rozpoczynać budowę za rok. pozostałych nie ma :smile:  pola i rolnicy :smile:  dopiero 3 działki dalej stoi nowy dom i zaczyna się osiedle.

----------


## aghata86

> Czy ja dobrze czytam? 89m2 i wymieniliście gaz na paliwo stałe?


Niestety na wiosce gdzie bedziemy mieszkac nie ma gazociagu, butli nie chcemy, a wielkodc kotlowni pozwala na zmiane ogrzewania

----------


## agaz_75

> Niestety na wiosce gdzie bedziemy mieszkac nie ma gazociagu, butli nie chcemy, a wielkodc kotlowni pozwala na zmiane ogrzewania


A to inna sprawa

----------


## Myjk

> Niestety na wiosce gdzie bedziemy mieszkac nie ma gazociagu, butli nie chcemy, a wielkodc kotlowni pozwala na zmiane ogrzewania


Prądu też nie ma? Przecież 90m2 prądem ogrzejecie za niecałe 1500 zł/rok przy śmiesznie niskiej inwestycji. Przemyślcie to jeszcze, bo z paliwem stałym będą same kłopoty przy takiej powierzchni (pomijając syf i konieczność obsługi).

----------


## aghata86

A czym mialabym ogrzewac? 

Gorzej jak zabraknie pradu

----------


## Myjk

Jak często, na jak długo i przy jakich temperaturach w zimie braknie prądu? Podpowiem, raczej rzadko, raczej krótko, a jeśli już, to przy wyższych temperaturach (gdy wali mokry i ciężki śnieg, tudzież dmuchają wiatry -- a to się dzieje w okolicach zera, gdy straty ciepła z domu są niewielkie). Można się tanio zabezpieczyć agregatem, albo butlą gazową.

----------


## minimoni

U nas dziś już robią wjazd na działkę i zciągają hummus  :wiggle:  

Umowę kredytową podpiszemy w tym tygodniu.  

Apropo prądu, u nas są częste zaniki :/ Zaczęliśmy się poważnie zastanawiać nad agregatem.

----------


## POMA

Witamy się i my  :smile: 
Właśnie zaczynamy naszą budowę - projekt indywidualny, parterówka 144 mkw. 
Na działce mamy już prąd, brakuje nam jeszcze wody. Rano pożegnaliśmy się z humusem  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących i życzymy powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## swieja

A my jeszcze czekamy na kredyt, jutro mają wycenić działkę, mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. 
Mąż zamówił garaż blaszany, żeby było gdzie schować to i owo.

meqi u nas też część działki zaorana. Ale były właściciel przejechał po niej już po sprzedaży, więc chcemy teraz żeby to wybronował na własną rękę. 
Poszperałam w necie i już wiem, że by przygotować choć trochę ziemię pod sadzenie czegokolwiek muszę ją obsiać łubinem, facelią i koniczyną. Potem skosić, przekopać i wymieszać z grubym piachem i ewentualnie kompostem. No i zmartwienie mam bo sąsiad uprawia pole więc będzie pewnie randapem podlewał, coby zielone wybić. Musimy chyba jakimś rowem się obkopać, żeby nam ten randap na ogród nie spłyną, bo jego pole odrobinę wyżej niż my. Nie znam się nic a nic. Całe życie w blokach spędziłam a od zawsze mi się marzą kury i ogród  :roll eyes:

----------


## agaz_75

Zazdroszczę wszystkim tym co już mają krok do przodu ...ja walczę  z kimś, czymś co wykona mi tą cholerna dokumentację wewnętrzną do ogrzewania gazem masakra .przez tą zmianę w styczniu są same problemy

----------


## agaz_75

Stwierdzam że jestem zielona strasznie jeżeli chodzi o budowę...podpowiedzcie w momencie otrzymania pozwolenia na budowę jaki kolejny krok na działce ?

----------


## Bejaro

> Stwierdzam że jestem zielona strasznie jeżeli chodzi o budowę...podpowiedzcie w momencie otrzymania pozwolenia na budowę jaki kolejny krok na działce ?


Na działce wytyczenie budynku czyli geodeta a wczesniej zdjęcie humusu.

Papierowo pozwolenie po jego uprawomocnieniu ostemplowanie DB i razem z papierami od KB zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia prac do PINBu.

----------


## agaz_75

> Na działce wytyczenie budynku czyli geodeta a wczesniej zdjęcie humusu.
> 
> Papierowo pozwolenie po jego uprawomocnieniu ostemplowanie DB i razem z papierami od KB zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia prac do PINBu.


dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## agb

> A czym mialabym ogrzewac? 
> 
> Gorzej jak zabraknie pradu


A jak prądu zabraknie to śmieciuch będzie grzał?

----------


## aghata86

Bedzie grzal czy nie bedzie, jeszcze mozna w kominku zapalic. Ale pradu nie chce. Wole ekogroszek

----------


## agb

Bo? Lepiej do domu 90m2 za dużego śmieciucha wsadzić i smrodzić w okolicy?

----------


## swieja

My zaplanowaliśmy pompę ciepła. Kominek jako alternatywa, gdyby faktycznie prądu zabrakło. Różnie to na wsi bywa.

----------


## swieja

> Stwierdzam że jestem zielona strasznie jeżeli chodzi o budowę...podpowiedzcie w momencie otrzymania pozwolenia na budowę jaki kolejny krok na działce ?


A kierownika budowy masz? Bo jak masz to jego pytaj, od tego jest by cię za rękę poprowadzić.
A jak nie to powinnaś znaleźć jak najszybciej
Zdjęciu humusu dopiero jak geodeta wytyczy miejsce na dom. Bo inaczej nie wiesz gdzie go masz zdejmować.

Wiecie co, nie wiedziałam, że jest tyle gatunków kur  :Lol: 
Poszukiwania roślin nadających się na gliniaste podłoże oraz informacji o hodowli kur zupełnie odciągnęły moją uwagę od przestawiania ścian w projekcie, mąż zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

Właśnie wróciłem z trzytygodniowego urlopu na Filipinach, który zorganizowałem sobie w oczekiwaniu na PnB i z niepokojem stwierdziłem, że nic się właściwie w mojej sprawie nie zmieniło. Mam nadzieję, że urzędnicy dostaną w mojej sprawie jakiegoś przyśpieszenia, bo mam poumawiane ekipy i szczery zamiar na rozpoczęcie prac wiosną.
Swoją drogą na Filipinach, sądząc po ich budownictwie, mają wyrąbane na wszelkiego typu formalizmy. Co miewa naprawdę przykre efekty. W Bontoc widziałem na przykład taki widok: 
To częste tam, że w górskich miastach buduje się domy nad rzekami na palach. Tutaj pale nie wytrzymały. A domek aż pachniał nowością.

----------


## agaz_75

> A kierownika budowy masz? Bo jak masz to jego pytaj, od tego jest by cię za rękę poprowadzić.
> A jak nie to powinnaś znaleźć jak najszybciej
> Zdjęciu humusu dopiero jak geodeta wytyczy miejsce na dom. Bo inaczej nie wiesz gdzie go masz zdejmować.
> 
> Wiecie co, nie wiedziałam, że jest tyle gatunków kur 
> Poszukiwania roślin nadających się na gliniaste podłoże oraz informacji o hodowli kur zupełnie odciągnęły moją uwagę od przestawiania ścian w projekcie, mąż zadowolony


Nie mam jeszcze KB  :sad:  moja mama ma kury i powiem Ci że rzadko kiedy jadam kupne jajka ..jak już ktoś raz zacznie jeść jajka od kur które sobie chodzą po zielonej trawce to już kupne będzie spożywał tylko w ostateczności . Mama ma 10 do 15 kur starcza dla na a jest nas 5 os i moich rodziców czasami  jest tyle że odsprzedaje jakimś sąsiadkom  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Właśnie wróciłem z trzytygodniowego urlopu na Filipinach, który zorganizowałem sobie w oczekiwaniu na PnB i z niepokojem stwierdziłem, że nic się właściwie w mojej sprawie nie zmieniło. Mam nadzieję, że urzędnicy dostaną w mojej sprawie jakiegoś przyśpieszenia, bo mam poumawiane ekipy i szczery zamiar na rozpoczęcie prac wiosną.
> Swoją drogą na Filipinach, sądząc po ich budownictwie, mają wyrąbane na wszelkiego typu formalizmy. Co miewa naprawdę przykre efekty. W Bontoc widziałem na przykład taki widok: 
> To częste tam, że w górskich miastach buduje się domy nad rzekami na palach. Tutaj pale nie wytrzymały. A domek aż pachniał nowością.


Takiemu to dobrze  :smile:  zdjęcie powalające

----------


## agaz_75

co myslicie o domach z keramzytu ? Koleżanka tak budowała i zadowolona bardzo

----------


## Myjk

> Bo? Lepiej do domu 90m2 za dużego śmieciucha wsadzić i smrodzić w okolicy?


Będzie ekogroszek, jak to przystało na XXIw. :/ Tylko ja ekosyfa co ma 3-4kW nominalnej mocy, a potrafiącego w przeciętny dzień zimy pracować z mocą 0,5-1kW nie spotkałem, bo zwyczajnie takich nie ma (o V-klasie, które zazwyczaj nie bez powodu mają nominalnej ponad 15kW, nie pomnę). Będą z tego tylko kłopoty, grzanie atmosfery oraz trucie siebie i sąsiadów. W dodatku za jakieś absurdalne pieniądze. Ale wiadomo, każdemu wg potrzeb...

----------


## agb

> Będzie ekogroszek, jak to przystało na XXIw. :/ Tylko ja ekosyfa co ma 3-4kW nominalnej mocy, a potrafiącego w przeciętny dzień zimy pracować z mocą 0,5-1kW nie spotkałem, bo zwyczajnie takich nie ma (o V-klasie, które zazwyczaj nie bez powodu mają nominalnej ponad 15kW, nie pomnę). Będą z tego tylko kłopoty, grzanie atmosfery oraz trucie siebie i sąsiadów. W dodatku za jakieś absurdalne pieniądze. Ale wiadomo, każdemu wg potrzeb...


Pewnie, że takich nie ma. I potem się kisi piec żeby chałupy nie zagotować i smrodzi na całą wieś. I pieniądze przez komin przepuszcza.

----------


## Myjk

> Stwierdzam że jestem zielona strasznie jeżeli chodzi o budowę...podpowiedzcie w momencie otrzymania pozwolenia na budowę jaki kolejny krok na działce ?


Takie coś kiedyś wygrzebałem i zachomikowałem 
-> http://barway.pl/harmonogram-prac-budowlanych.pdf 
Zaznaczam, nie jestem autorem.

----------


## swieja

> co myslicie o domach z keramzytu ? Koleżanka tak budowała i zadowolona bardzo


Myślę, że jak się ma wystarczające fundusze to jest to fajne rozwiązanie  :smile: 
Mąż wysyłał nasz projekt do wyceny i wyszło około 20-25 % drożej niż tradycyjną metodą.

----------


## swieja

Myjk fajny ten spis.
Ale humus się faktycznie usuwa zanim się wytyczy budynek? Skąd mam wiedzieć gdzie go usunąć? Z projektu budowlanego mam sobie wymierzyć? Śmieszne trochę.

----------


## Bejaro

> Myjk fajny ten spis.
> Ale humus się faktycznie usuwa zanim się wytyczy budynek? Skąd mam wiedzieć gdzie go usunąć? Z projektu budowlanego mam sobie wymierzyć? Śmieszne trochę.


Można najpierw wytyczyć budynek potem zdjąć humus, ale nie zdejmujesz go do centymetra tylko z zapasem potem i tak należy fundamenty zasypać i obsypać z zewnątrz po wykonaniu jego ocieplenia .Ja od razu robiłam też drenaż opaskowy aby nie kopać dwa razy.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk fajny ten spis.
> Ale humus się faktycznie usuwa zanim się wytyczy budynek? Skąd mam wiedzieć gdzie go usunąć? Z projektu budowlanego mam sobie wymierzyć? Śmieszne trochę.


Mój geodeta przy rozmowie o usłudze zaznaczył aby go wołać jak będzie zdjęty humus, kopara i majster, żeby wszystko zgrać na jedną wizytę -- aby taniej było.

----------


## aghata86

Jeju ludzie od razu hejt bo piec na ekogroszek. Nie bede palic pieluch ani butelek. Wychowalam sie z piecem w pokoju i dla mnie piec z podajnikiem to luksus. Kazdy ma chyba prawo wybrac sposob ogrzania domu. Po prostu nie wierze w ogrzewanie domu za 1500zl rocznie.

----------


## swieja

Nie żołądkuj się  :smile:  No i nie dziw się też. Patrząc na to co się działo jeszcze niedawno, i to nie tylko w miastach (smog), trudno się dziwić, że ludzie się jeżą na samą myśl o takim piecu. Z kolei dla wielu innych jest to jedyna opcja bo nie ma gazu a prąd za drogi.

----------


## agb

Ale to nie kwestia wiary tylko obliczeń. Poza tym czym CWU w lato będziesz grzać? Nie chodzi o ekogroszek, tylko o wsadzenie go do tak małego i raczej ciepłego domu. Naprawdę policz to sobie.

----------


## Myjk

> Jeju ludzie od razu hejt bo piec na ekogroszek. Nie bede palic pieluch ani butelek. Wychowalam sie z piecem w pokoju i dla mnie piec z podajnikiem to luksus. Kazdy ma chyba prawo wybrac sposob ogrzania domu. Po prostu nie wierze w ogrzewanie domu za 1500zl rocznie.


Proponuję wiarę zostawić w spokoju, zdać się na matematykę i policzyć ile będzie kosztować grzanie prądem -- i że będzie to znacznie tańsze inwestycyjnie niż komin, kocioł, kotłownia i skład na opał, oraz późniejsza obsługa. Swoją drogą trzeba mieć niezły gest, aby na rzecz ludzi oddawać miejsce w domu na kocioł przy tak niewielkiej powierzchni. Tak czy siak, jak brakuje wiary, trzeba zrobić OZC i wszystko stanie się jasne. Generalnie, nie idź tą drogą.




> Nie żołądkuj się  No i nie dziw się też. Patrząc na to co się działo jeszcze niedawno, i to nie tylko w miastach (smog), trudno się dziwić, że ludzie się jeżą na samą myśl o takim piecu. Z kolei dla wielu innych jest to jedyna opcja bo nie ma gazu a prąd za drogi.


Prąd od dawna nie jest drogi (w odniesieniu do nowych domów), tylko ludziom się tak błędnie wydaje. Tymczasem wystarczy pieniądze włożone w powierzchnię na kotłownię i komin włożyć w ocieplenie i cieszyć się tanim i czystym ogrzewaniem.

----------


## agb

To jest skutek powtarzania przez lata, że prąd tylko dla bogatych a węgiel tani. Po co liczyć jak na oko widać jaki piec, ile podłogówki, itp. Inwestor zapłaci.

----------


## swieja

Myjk, mi nie musisz tłumaczyć, zakładam pompę ciepła na prąd  :wink:  Inwestycja spora na początku, ale potem będzie optymalnie. 
Ludziom się wiele rzeczy wydaje a wynika to najczęściej z nieświadomości, przywiązania do tradycyjnych rozwiązań i niechęci do innowacji.

----------


## aghata86

Dziekuje za podpowiedz z pompami ciepla. Niestety na takie ogrzewanie nas nie stac. Wiem, ze pozniej to sie zwroci, poczytalam sobie troche.

----------


## Myjk

> Dziekuje za podpowiedz z pompami ciepla. Niestety na takie ogrzewanie nas nie stac. Wiem, ze pozniej to sie zwroci, poczytalam sobie troche.


Jak możesz twierdzić że Was nie stać, skoro nie zostały poczynione żadne obliczenia? Pompa Ciepła do Waszego domu to równowartość dobrego kotła na ekogroszek z kominem (jak doliczyć koszt kotłowni i obsługę, to jeszcze taniej), tj. w porywach 10-12 tys. zł z instalacją (np. Anslut z Juli). Przypomnij jaki projekt domu wybraliście i jakie ma podstawowe parametry ścian i ocieplenia.

----------


## agb

> Dziekuje za podpowiedz z pompami ciepla. Niestety na takie ogrzewanie nas nie stac. Wiem, ze pozniej to sie zwroci, poczytalam sobie troche.


Czyli wg Was kilka m2 budynku po ~2000zł/m2, które trzeba na kotłownię przeznaczyć, komin, kocioł, alternatywne ogrzewanie CWU na lato + ewentualne skomplikowanie instalacji jeżeli chcecie mieć podłogówkę, kosztuje mało?

----------


## aghata86

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/przygoda

----------


## POMA

> Dziekuje za podpowiedz z pompami ciepla. Niestety na takie ogrzewanie nas nie stac. Wiem, ze pozniej to sie zwroci, poczytalam sobie troche.


My też wybraliśmy jako źródło ogrzewania pompę ciepła. W naszym domu nie ma (lub raczej nie będzie) gazu, więc po jednej stronie mielibyśmy projekt na gaz + przyłączenie gazu, wybudowanie komina, wkład kominowy + kocioł grzewczy, a po drugiej pompę ciepła (w końcu prąd masz i tak  :smile:  )
Po przeliczeniu różnica nie jest duża taka duża.

----------


## Myjk

> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/przygoda


Z projektu wynikają parametry: 24 cm gazobeton na ściany, do tego 20 cm styro, 20 cm styro w podłogach, 35cm waty na dachu z wentylacją grawitacyjną -- w najzimniejszy dzień dla Twojego regionu (-18sC)  i założone 23sC (czyli gorąco) w środku, dom będzie wymagać w porywach 5kW. W przeciętny zimowy dzień poniżej 2kW. Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że 2kW to profesjonalna suszarka do włosów generuje? To tak obrazowo. 

Jak zmienić WG na wentylację mechaniczną, co przy takich gabarytach domu i eliminacji dwóch pionów wentylacyjnych będzie tańsze niż WG, to dom będzie jeszcze mniej mocy wymagać, tj.  3,5kW i jeszcze mniej energii zużyje http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/2ail Oczywiście wynik zużycia energii jest tutaj zdrowo przestrzelony, bo tyle energii (10MWh) na ogrzewanie to będzie zużywać mój dom 180m2 o bardzo zbliżonych parametrach technicznych. Dlatego wypada zrobić OZC aby poznać koszty ogrzewania. Ja strzelam, że ten dom zużyje w porywach 5MWh, co przy cenie 0,30zł/kWh w G12W daje 1500zł/rok przy śmiesznie niskiej inwestycji. Przy inwestycji w PC (jak już wspominałem choćby 6kW Anslut z Juli za 12 tys. zł) z COP3 koszt grzania domu to 500zł/rok.

----------


## POMA

> Myślę, że jak się ma wystarczające fundusze to jest to fajne rozwiązanie 
> Mąż wysyłał nasz projekt do wyceny i wyszło około 20-25 % drożej niż tradycyjną metodą.


To dlatego, że domy keramzytowe są tanie, jeśli projekt jest przygotowany z myślą o takiej technologii wykonania. Ściany muszą być proste, zapomnij o wykuszach. Garaż zazwyczaj jest dobudowany (nam wycenili dostawiony z płyty OSB i sam garaż kosztował około 60 tys.). Długość ścian też musi być odpowiednia, żeby nie trzeba było wykonywać w wytwórni dwóch, a potem na budowie łączyć. Wtedy całe oszczędności tej technologii zamieniają się w większe koszty.

----------


## aghata86

Myjk bardzo dziekuje za tak szczegolowe wyjasnienie. Podpytam i zrobie wycene, mysle ze to dobre rozwiazanie dla naszego domu.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk bardzo dziekuje za tak szczegolowe wyjasnienie. Podpytam i zrobie wycene, mysle ze to dobre rozwiazanie dla naszego domu.


Przede wszystkim polecam wykonanie OZC. Audytor, poza wyliczeniem ilości energii (co pozwoli dokładniej wyliczyć roczne koszty ogrzewania) i mocy (co z kolei pozwoli dobrać akuratnie urządzenie) doradzi, co jeszcze zmienić aby ew. poprawić wynik. Koszt takich obliczeń nie jest duży -- ja płaciłem 330 zł. I oczywiście jak najbardziej robić obliczenia jeszcze w fazie projektu.

----------


## aghata86

Tylko ze projekt juz w starostwie czekamy na pozwolenie

----------


## Myjk

Zmiany będzie można wprowadzać. Inna sprawa, że tam już niewiele (poza likwidacją pionów wentylacyjnych na rzecz wentylacji mechanicznej) trzeba wg mnie zmieniać, bo dom jest wystarczająco ciepły.

----------


## swieja

> To dlatego, że domy keramzytowe są tanie, jeśli projekt jest przygotowany z myślą o takiej technologii wykonania. Ściany muszą być proste, zapomnij o wykuszach. Garaż zazwyczaj jest dobudowany (nam wycenili dostawiony z płyty OSB i sam garaż kosztował około 60 tys.). Długość ścian też musi być odpowiednia, żeby nie trzeba było wykonywać w wytwórni dwóch, a potem na budowie łączyć. Wtedy całe oszczędności tej technologii zamieniają się w większe koszty.


Generalnie nie lubię domów typu stodoła, wolę bryłę nieco urozmaiconą, więc ta technologia odpadła. Chociaż braliśmy ją pod uwagę bo zależy nam też na tempie prac.

----------


## agaz_75

> Generalnie nie lubię domów typu stodoła, wolę bryłę nieco urozmaiconą, więc ta technologia odpadła. Chociaż braliśmy ją pod uwagę bo zależy nam też na tempie prac.


A dlaczego odpadła ? tą metodą buduje się tylko domy "stodoły" ?

----------


## swieja

Nie, ale przy najprostszych bryłach jest widocznie sens. Nasza ma uskoki, jest bardziej skomplikowana niż prostokąt, więc cena wyszła mało atrakcyjna. Moi znajomi będą lada chwila też robić projekt i mają zamiar budować dom podobny gabarytowo do mojego, ale właśnie na planie prostokąta. Marzy im się keramzyt. Ciekawa jestem jak firma im to wyceni. Będę mogla porównać.

----------


## agaz_75

> Nie, ale przy najprostszych bryłach jest widocznie sens. Nasza ma uskoki, jest bardziej skomplikowana niż prostokąt, więc cena wyszła mało atrakcyjna. Moi znajomi będą lada chwila też robić projekt i mają zamiar budować dom podobny gabarytowo do mojego, ale właśnie na planie prostokąta. Marzy im się keramzyt. Ciekawa jestem jak firma im to wyceni. Będę mogla porównać.


Rozumiem dziekuję  :smile:  mi będzie wyceniała firma z polecenia .A że budują w mojej miejscowości więc mam "przy okazji" możliwość szybkiej wyceny

----------


## pesce

U mnie wciąż padaka. Projekt nadal nie skończony  :sad:  poczyniłam kilka zmian , np- zmiana silikatów ścian nośnych na 24 cm. Podzieliłam łazienkę na male wc z prysznicem i pomieszczenie techniczne, wiązary mam już klepnięte.
Jutro na działkę mają mi przywieźć 30 palet silikatów, które kupiłam po okazyjnej cenie. 
Bujam się z projektem zjazdu  :sad:  drogowcy dali mi trudne zadanie, musiałam zmienić plan zagospodarowania terenu żeby spełnić warunki dla zjazdu, mimo, ze z palcem w d... można tam zrobić zatokę parkingową. Kolejne 500 zł pójdzie. Muszę przyciąć lipę na działce i znow 4 stówy  :sad: 
Mam warunki techniczne na wodę i  kanalizę , oraz zagospodarowanie wód opadowych. Wciąż czekam na WT z Tauronu.
Mapa do celów projektowych nadal bez klauzuli. Jak tu budować, jak wszystko się ciągnie jak guma z majtek ?

----------


## pawlos133

> Zdjęciu humusu dopiero jak geodeta wytyczy miejsce na dom. Bo inaczej nie wiesz gdzie go masz zdejmować.


Niekoniecznie, humus i tak zdejmuje się zwykle z większej powierzchni. Przy standardowej działce temat jest spokojnie do ogarnięcia przed geodetą.

----------


## swieja

No tak, już wiem, zostałam uświadomiona  :smile: 
Dziś u nas na działce był kierownik budowy. Mąż zadowolony ze spotkania. Będzie git!

pesce ty sama ogarniasz budowę? Podziwiam cię.
Ja z ulgą zrzuciłam to na męża. Po poprzestawianiu ścian na projekcie postanowiłam poczekać na etap związany z estetyką, co nie znaczy, że nie trzymam ręki na pulsie. Mąż zapomniał o konserwatorze zabytków, do którego musimy się zgłosić zanim wbijemy łopatę. Ale na razie oglądam hurtowo Maję w ogrodzie i kibicuję mężowi   :wink:

----------


## agaz_75

> U mnie wciąż padaka. Projekt nadal nie skończony  poczyniłam kilka zmian , np- zmiana silikatów ścian nośnych na 24 cm. Podzieliłam łazienkę na male wc z prysznicem i pomieszczenie techniczne, wiązary mam już klepnięte.
> Jutro na działkę mają mi przywieźć 30 palet silikatów, które kupiłam po okazyjnej cenie. 
> Bujam się z projektem zjazdu  drogowcy dali mi trudne zadanie, musiałam zmienić plan zagospodarowania terenu żeby spełnić warunki dla zjazdu, mimo, ze z palcem w d... można tam zrobić zatokę parkingową. Kolejne 500 zł pójdzie. Muszę przyciąć lipę na działce i znow 4 stówy 
> Mam warunki techniczne na wodę i  kanalizę , oraz zagospodarowanie wód opadowych. Wciąż czekam na WT z Tauronu.
> Mapa do celów projektowych nadal bez klauzuli. Jak tu budować, jak wszystko się ciągnie jak guma z majtek ?


W ogóle to jest dla mnie dramat ...za nim wkopiesz tą 1-wszą łopatę  w ziemię to jest droga przez mękę ...nie mogę tego zrozumieć !

----------


## pesce

No tak sie złożyło, ze ja ogarniam budowę.Mąż pracuje zagranicą i niestety nie w budowlance , wiec on zapewnia kasę a ja ogarniam wszystko inne.
Wiedziałam ze zanim wbiję pierwsza łopatę to kupa kasy popłynie. Każdy kto buduje musi to wziąć pod uwagę i mimo wszystko wrzucić  te wydatki w koszt budowy domu. 
Wkrótce bede wiedziała ile zapłacę za projekt i wykonańie przyłącza wody i kanalizy. Myślę, ze w przyszłym  tygodniu dostanę info o warunkach technicznych przyłącza prądu .
Ekipę mam zaklepaną na czerwiec, a unoś w starostwie nie ma szansy na to żeby PNB dostać szybciej niż zakłada ustawowy termin. Zapewne wykażą nam ze 20 braków .
Nie mam złudzeń, przygotowuje sie na masę obsów.
Tylko żeby nam cierpliwości i kasy wystarczyło.

----------


## pablo8704

Przy ty wszystkich "papierkach" trzeba dużo dużo cierpliwości.
Mieliśmy podobnie, aż ręce opadały i w pewnych momentach odechciewało się wszystkiego... ale w między czasie załatwiania tych spraw działamy z innymi tematami. Z racji tego że planujemy budować sami tak więc powolutku szykujemy sprzęty, taczki, szpadle, w tamtym tygodniu zakupiłem betoniarkę w okazyjnej cenie do remontu i tak to leci.
to że te ... papiery nie idą tak jak byśmy chcieli, nie zamartwiajmy się tym tylko głowa do góry i do przodu  :roll eyes:

----------


## pesce

Gdybym sie szybko zniechęcała , to bym sobie odpuściła budowę juz na etapie kupna działki. Od sierpnia do stycznia załatwiałam wszystko do sprzedaży , bo właścicielka ma 86 lat i wszystko musiałam za nią zrobic włącznie z kompletnym podziałem i każdym potrzebnym papierkiem. 
Tu mam kłopot nawet nie z ilością papierów- bo i tak projekt mam ńiekompletny wiec rownolegle załatwiam inne rzeczy. Mnie osłabia fakt ze to my jestesmy dla urzędników a nie ońi dla nas. Przepisy interpretuje sie tak żeby utrudnić ludziom życie. I znowu oni wiedza lepiej co jest dla mnie dobre. Gdybym miała garaż w bryle to mogłabym zrobic jak chciałam i jak było najrozsądniej- ale nie - teraz bede miała na pół ogródka przed domem rondo żeby uznano to za miejsce parkingowe bo zatoki ńie moge mieć. Jak bede miała dostęp do kompa to pokaże o co chodzi.

----------


## swieja

Nam też trochę poprzestawiali i dom wysunął się na środek działki bo garaż będzie stał osobno. Od płotu do garażu musi być 5 m, garaż 10 m długości, a od garażu do domu kolejne 7 m bo na tej ścianie domu mamy okno  :smile:  i robi się ponad 20 m "przedogródka"  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

> Od płotu do garażu musi być 5 m,


czemu tak dużo? A nie wystarczy 4 metry?

U nas "przed ogródka" będzie 30 m  :big grin:  Teraz się tak zastanawiam czy nie za dużo, ale chcieliśmy się trochę od drogi odsunąć

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Witajcie  forumowicze, jeśli znacie osoby, które rozważają wzięcie kredytu w tym roku z dofinansowanie MDM na rok 2018,  
to daję znać iż *zostało 20% środków przewidzianych do rezerwacji w tym roku*. pozostała kwota jest zarezerwowana na wnioski w 2018,

----------


## minimoni

No niestety przeboje z załatwieniami są mega. My załatwialiśmy formalności dotyczące działki i pozwolenia na budowę od kwietnia zeszłego roku do stycznia br.

Mamy już zrobiony wjazd na działkę póki co roboczy, jak już sprzęty ciężkie nie będą wjeżdżać na działkę, zrobimy utwardzenie docelowe  :smile: 

Humus też już ładnie został zdjęty, żałujemy że nie mieliśmy pod ręką telefonu żeby nagrywać jak pan koparką operował- mistrzostwo  :smile: ) Grunt bardzo grząski, więc też musieli chyba 40 ton jakiegoś gruzu wysypać żeby móc jakoś wjeżdżać na działkę ;o 

Dziś zaczęli ręcznie kopać pod fundament. 

U nas najpierw budowlańcy t mniej więcej powbijali kołki na działce wytyczając budynek, po czym geodeta przyszedł i im na tych kołkach i deskach pozaznaczał farbą gdzie dom się zaczyna gdzie kończy. Wystarczy tylko zawiązać sznurek i mamy wytyczony dom  :wink:  Następnie zdjęto humus.

----------


## Hellenaj

witajcie po chwilowej mojej nieobecności,

*pesce* możemy podać sobie ręce, u nas również ja ogarniam budowę w 100% sama, mąż dba o finansową stronę inwestycji  :wink:  MA to swoje plusy i minusy, jednak zdecydwanie więcej plusów. Wymaga ode mnie jedynie gabinetu min. 10m2 i miejsca na drążek  :big grin:  Tak więc jakoś damy radę  :wink: 
Podobnie jak Wy, planujemy zacząć w czerwcu, no ale.....

Projekt się robi. trzeci pan architekt daje radę póki co, i od trzech tygodni bez przerwy coś się dzieje. W tym czasie pan architekt miał tez urlop, wiec myślę, że to naprawdę niezłe tempo. Obecnie tworzona jest instalacja rekuperacji i WM oraz gazu, mam już wydane warunki zjazdu czekam tylko na list, czekamy na decyzję o wyłlączeniu z produkcji rolnej, no i ostatnie szlifu projektu budowlanego..... Pojawił się cień nadziei, że złożymy dokumenty w przyszłym tygodniu ( tzn wniosek o pnb).

W międzyczasie zaklepałam fachowca od wykonczeniówki na wiosnę 2018 ( ma tak odległe terminy a chciałam koniecznie jego), czekam na wycenę pana od co i wod kan, mam też ofertę od dekarza.

I tu pytanie do Was, drodzy forumwicze, co sądzicie o stawce 80złnetto za robociznę , cena zaiwera połozenie papy, deskowania, połozenie dachówki, rynny itd i obróbki  blacharskie?

Nie mam póki co żadnego porównania ale wydaje mi się,że nie ma dramatu.
Bedziemy mieli wiązary więc odpada robocizna więżby.

----------


## aghata86

Ja mamtez goscia od dachurazu ktory bierze 55m2 z podbitka a 50zlm2 nadbitka.

----------


## pesce

> witajcie po chwilowej mojej nieobecności,
> 
> *pesce* możemy podać sobie ręce, u nas również ja ogarniam budowę w 100% sama, mąż dba o finansową stronę inwestycji  MA to swoje plusy i minusy, jednak zdecydwanie więcej plusów. Wymaga ode mnie jedynie gabinetu min. 10m2 i miejsca na drążek  Tak więc jakoś damy radę 
> Podobnie jak Wy, planujemy zacząć w czerwcu, no ale.....
> 
> Projekt się robi. trzeci pan architekt daje radę póki co, i od trzech tygodni bez przerwy coś się dzieje. W tym czasie pan architekt miał tez urlop, wiec myślę, że to naprawdę niezłe tempo. Obecnie tworzona jest instalacja rekuperacji i WM oraz gazu, mam już wydane warunki zjazdu czekam tylko na list, czekamy na decyzję o wyłlączeniu z produkcji rolnej, no i ostatnie szlifu projektu budowlanego..... Pojawił się cień nadziei, że złożymy dokumenty w przyszłym tygodniu ( tzn wniosek o pnb).
> 
> W międzyczasie zaklepałam fachowca od wykonczeniówki na wiosnę 2018 ( ma tak odległe terminy a chciałam koniecznie jego), czekam na wycenę pana od co i wod kan, mam też ofertę od dekarza.
> 
> ...


u nas tez wiązary , cenę za dach mam w cenie SSO bez deskowania.
ja mam wstępnie wybranego fachowca od podłogówki, WM i hydrauliki, Nad wykończeniowcem jeszcze się zastanawiam. Chciałabym coś zrobic sama. Z dwójką dzieci i bez nikogo do pomocy może być trudno, ale spróbuję.  :smile: 
Byłam na działce i odebrałam pierwszy transport bloczków  :smile:  Pierwszy namacalny dowód budowy  :smile: 
Chyba sobie blaszaka postawię, to przynajmniej będę miała miejsce do przechowywania akcesoriów na pikniki  :smile: 
Mój architekt zrobił co do niego należało ale wciąż czekam na branżystów i to mnie wkurza, Jeszcze jestem spokojna bo i tak nie mam WT z tauronu i klauzuli na mapie dcp. Jak to dostanę to wpadnę w furię  :wink:

----------


## agaz_75

> u nas tez wiązary , cenę za dach mam w cenie SSO bez deskowania.
> ja mam wstępnie wybranego fachowca od podłogówki, WM i hydrauliki, Nad wykończeniowcem jeszcze się zastanawiam. Chciałabym coś zrobic sama. Z dwójką dzieci i bez nikogo do pomocy może być trudno, ale spróbuję. 
> Byłam na działce i odebrałam pierwszy transport bloczków  Pierwszy namacalny dowód budowy 
> Chyba sobie blaszaka postawię, to przynajmniej będę miała miejsce do przechowywania akcesoriów na pikniki 
> Mój architekt zrobił co do niego należało ale wciąż czekam na branżystów i to mnie wkurza, Jeszcze jestem spokojna bo i tak nie mam WT z tauronu i klauzuli na mapie dcp. Jak to dostanę to wpadnę w furię


co to wiązary ?/ ja póki co aż tak się nie zagłębiłam w to wszystko a dla mnie wiązary  a więźba niczym się nie różni

----------


## agb

Jeżeli chodzi o formalności to ja zacząłem w grudniu. I w optymistycznym scenariuszu, w grudniu się zakończą... Tylko, że u mnie lasy i odstępstwa.

----------


## agaz_75

Jakie macie zdanie na temat rekuperacji ? warto - nie warto ? znajomi maja ale coś im nie pasuje , drudzy maja polecają itd

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli chodzi o formalności to ja zacząłem w grudniu. I w optymistycznym scenariuszu, w grudniu się zakończą... Tylko, że u mnie lasy i odstępstwa.


My gdzieś po czterech latach prób zbudowania domu na działce leśnej kupiliśmy w końcu budowlaną. I tam powstaje właśnie nasz dom. A leśna będzie rekreacyjną.




> Jakie macie zdanie na temat rekuperacji ? warto - nie warto ? znajomi maja ale coś im nie pasuje , drudzy maja polecają itd


Teraz trudno uzyskać wymagane EP bez rekuperacji. Ale IMO najważniejsza zaleta, to tyle świeżego powietrza ile chcę i kiedy chcę. I do tego w zimie ciepłego - nie wieje po plecach mrozem.
W zimie zazwyczaj wentylacja grawitacyjna działa całkiem dobrze i wieje zimnym z nawiewników. Więc wiele osób stara się ją ograniczyć. I wtedy oszczędzają też na ogrzewaniu. Porównują z taką sytuacją rekuperacja daje niewielkie oszczędności na ogrzewaniu - ale daje, a do tego masz tyle świeżego powietrza, ile zechcesz.
Za to latem jest niezastąpiona - w upały zazwyczaj wentylacja grawitacyjna nie wyrabia. No i jest zupełnie niesterowalna. Mechaniczną możesz ustawić by w chłodną noc pracowała z duża wydajnością i schładzała dom, a w upalny dzień by chodziła na minimum (i tak wydajniej, niż grawitacyjna).

Ale oczywiście jak wszystko - również rekuperację można zepsuć.

----------


## Jarek104

Nie wiem czy się łapiemy, ale tez się przywitam  :Smile: 
W zeszłym tygodniu podpisaliśmy kredyt a chwilę wcześniej umowe deweloperską.
Kupujemy gotowy dom od dewelopera. Jak narazie jest pole, planowany odbiór kluczy  na wrzesień. Po naszej stronie zostanie kuchnia, płot i tyle.. Resztę działań wykonuje za nas deweloper. Ustalamy własnie zmiany dot izolacji, sposobu ogrzewania its

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Jarek,

stan developerski w 6 miesiecy...uważaj. Jak bym domu nie kupił/odebrał we wrześniu, bo dom nic nie przezimuje, dopiero po zimie wyjdą babole.

----------


## agaz_75

> My gdzieś po czterech latach prób zbudowania domu na działce leśnej kupiliśmy w końcu budowlaną. I tam powstaje właśnie nasz dom. A leśna będzie rekreacyjną.
> 
> 
> 
> Teraz trudno uzyskać wymagane EP bez rekuperacji. Ale IMO najważniejsza zaleta, to tyle świeżego powietrza ile chcę i kiedy chcę. I do tego w zimie ciepłego - nie wieje po plecach mrozem.
> W zimie zazwyczaj wentylacja grawitacyjna działa całkiem dobrze i wieje zimnym z nawiewników. Więc wiele osób stara się ją ograniczyć. I wtedy oszczędzają też na ogrzewaniu. Porównują z taką sytuacją rekuperacja daje niewielkie oszczędności na ogrzewaniu - ale daje, a do tego masz tyle świeżego powietrza, ile zechcesz.
> Za to latem jest niezastąpiona - w upały zazwyczaj wentylacja grawitacyjna nie wyrabia. No i jest zupełnie niesterowalna. Mechaniczną możesz ustawić by w chłodną noc pracowała z duża wydajnością i schładzała dom, a w upalny dzień by chodziła na minimum (i tak wydajniej, niż grawitacyjna).
> 
> Ale oczywiście jak wszystko - również rekuperację można zepsuć.


Dziękuję  :smile:  czy mi się wydaje czy jest to dość kosztowne

----------


## agb

> My gdzieś po czterech latach prób zbudowania domu na działce leśnej kupiliśmy w końcu budowlaną. I tam powstaje właśnie nasz dom. A leśna będzie rekreacyjną.


A jakie były problemy? Bo u mnie powinno pójść, tylko na samo odstępstwo od warunków techn. czeka się nawet pół roku.

----------


## pesce

> co to wiązary ?/ ja póki co aż tak się nie zagłębiłam w to wszystko a dla mnie wiązary  a więźba niczym się nie różni


A widzisz, powinnaś, bo wiazary czy więźba to istotna sprawa.
Jesli masz strop lany , to budujesz ściankę kolankową i możesz kłaść więźbę- w sensie cieśla. Problem w drewnie. Powinno byc dobrze wysuszone i zabezpieczone. Ja nie mam znajomych którzy budowali, nie mam znajomych w branży. Nie wiem czy trafilabym na dobry, uczciwy tartak.
Ja nie chciałam lanego stropu(parterówka) wiec stop lekki. Aby budynek był dobrze "związany" musiałabym powstawiać słupy lane w ścianach , w firmie wyliczyli mi dodatkowy pas wiązarów i on zepnie ładnie konstrukcje, na dodatek uniknę słupa na tarasie .
Drewno na wiazary jest dobrze wysuszone z atestami, jest łączone specjalnymi płytkami , jest impregnowane cisnieniowo( a nie zanurzeniowo)
No i firma przyjeżdża i skalda dach szybko, więźbę stawia sie ok. 2 tygodni.
Ja za wiazary zapałce 19 tys . W całości. Z montażem i transportem.

----------


## agaz_75

> A widzisz, powinnaś, bo wiazary czy więźba to istotna sprawa.
> Jesli masz strop lany , to budujesz ściankę kolankową i możesz kłaść więźbę- w sensie cieśla. Problem w drewnie. Powinno byc dobrze wysuszone i zabezpieczone. Ja nie mam znajomych którzy budowali, nie mam znajomych w branży. Nie wiem czy trafilabym na dobry, uczciwy tartak.
> Ja nie chciałam lanego stropu(parterówka) wiec stop lekki. Aby budynek był dobrze "związany" musiałabym powstawiać słupy lane w ścianach , w firmie wyliczyli mi dodatkowy pas wiązarów i on zepnie ładnie konstrukcje, na dodatek uniknę słupa na tarasie .
> Drewno na wiazary jest dobrze wysuszone z atestami, jest łączone specjalnymi płytkami , jest impregnowane cisnieniowo( a nie zanurzeniowo)
> No i firma przyjeżdża i skalda dach szybko, więźbę stawia sie ok. 2 tygodni.
> Ja za wiazary zapałce 19 tys . W całości. Z montażem i transportem.


Ty jesteś niezastapiona  :smile:  my tez będziemy mieć parterówkę

----------


## Kaizen

> Dziękuję  czy mi się wydaje czy jest to dość kosztowne


Jak uwzględnisz, że nie budujesz kominów wentylacyjnych, część okien możesz zamienić na fixy, nie montujesz nawiewników w oknach, to wychodzi bardzo tanio. Mi chyba wyjdzie za darmo, bo sporo zamierzam sam zrobić, a na fixy zamieniłem wszystkie okna.




> A jakie były problemy? Bo u mnie powinno pójść, tylko na samo odstępstwo od warunków techn. czeka się nawet pół roku.


Tyle czasu produkuje się MPZP - stary nie pozwalał na budowanie, ale w nowszym studium już tereny były pod budownictwo mieszkaniowe. Powstał komitet społeczny, naciski. Teraz dopiero (prawie 5 lat) trwa przygotowywanie MPZP (jest uchwała o przystąpieniu).

----------


## agb

U mnie MPZP jest od dawna i pozwala na budowanie. Więc najważniejsze w przypadku lasu jest.

----------


## swieja

> czemu tak dużo? A nie wystarczy 4 metry?
> 
> U nas "przed ogródka" będzie 30 m  Teraz się tak zastanawiam czy nie za dużo, ale chcieliśmy się trochę od drogi odsunąć


Tak jest w planie zagospodarowania. Linia zabudowy ma być min. 5 m od granicy działki.
Pamiętaj, że jak was zasypie to będziesz musiał to odgarnąć zanim wydostaniesz się samochodem  :wink:

----------


## squesh

Przywitamy się również! 
Witamy tych, którzy postanowili spełniać swoje marzenia w tym roku, jak i starszych bywalców forum z większym doświadczeniem  :wink: 

Nasz obecny etap to ostatnie wzmianki w projekcie, grodzenie działki i zaczynamy z zerem niedługo. 
Na działce kanalizy i wody brak, więc z dodatkowych kosztów dochodzi studnia głębinowa.
Na ten maksymalny plan to stan surowy otwarty aby mury przezimowały - później ruszymy dalej.
Ogółem nie spieszy nam się baaaardzo - jeśli zejdzie parę lat (max. 4-5!) to świat się nie zawali  :smile: 
Staramy się nie działać w pośpiechu, z analizą i pewnie jak każdy w miarę ekonomicznie, co by zbędnie nie przepłacać - lecz nie szczędząc na materiale gorszej jakości, bo wiadomo, że to tylko z pozoru oszczędność jest.  :wink:  
Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## agaz_75

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7431718]Jak uwzględnisz, że nie budujesz kominów wentylacyjnych, część okien możesz zamienić na fixy, nie montujesz nawiewników w oknach, to wychodzi bardzo tanio. Mi chyba wyjdzie za darmo, bo sporo zamierzam sam zrobić, a na fixy zamieniłem wszystkie okna.


przejrzałam ten nasz projekt i w sumie to nie bardzo jest co zamieniać ale dzieki za radę mamy jeszcze czas

----------


## POMA

> Przywitamy się również! 
> Witamy tych, którzy postanowili spełniać swoje marzenia w tym roku, jak i starszych bywalców forum z większym doświadczeniem 
> 
> Nasz obecny etap to ostatnie wzmianki w projekcie, grodzenie działki i zaczynamy z zerem niedługo. 
> Na działce kanalizy i wody brak, więc z dodatkowych kosztów dochodzi studnia głębinowa.
> Na ten maksymalny plan to stan surowy otwarty aby mury przezimowały - później ruszymy dalej.
> Ogółem nie spieszy nam się baaaardzo - jeśli zejdzie parę lat (max. 4-5!) to świat się nie zawali 
> Staramy się nie działać w pośpiechu, z analizą i pewnie jak każdy w miarę ekonomicznie, co by zbędnie nie przepłacać - lecz nie szczędząc na materiale gorszej jakości, bo wiadomo, że to tylko z pozoru oszczędność jest.  
> Pozdrawiamy!


Zazdroszczę "czasu"  :smile:  My z dwójką dzieci gnieździmy się w dwóch pokojach + wnęka na materac (łóżko już nie weszło) i łóżeczko dla rocznej córeczki. Do tego starsza córka poszła w tym roku do szkoły i potrzebuje swojego miejsca do pracy i chociaż minimum ciszy, o co na chwilę obecną bardzo trudno.
My się spieszymy, chociaż staramy się w granicach rozsądku  :smile: 

Nasz plan, to do lata SSO. Przez lato SSZ, instalacje zacząć (pewnie skończymy jesienią, albo późną jesienią), potem spokojnie podłogówka itp. Generalnie chodzi nam o to, żeby z tynkami zwlekać jak najdłużej, żeby dom osiadł jak najbardziej. Zimą powoli prace wykończeniowe i gdzieś na wiosnę, początek lata  się wprowadzić.

Jakie macie zdanie? Od kierownika budowy usłyszałam, że dom osiada 5 lat, a nikt tyle nie czeka, żeby nie mieć spękań na tynkach  :smile:  pół roku i "zahaczenie" o zimę wystarczy? Zakładam, że z odparowaniem wilgoci problemu nie będzie i do mokrego się nie wprowadzimy na pewno.

Z chęcią posłucham Waszych opinii.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## pesce

> Ty jesteś niezastapiona  my tez będziemy mieć parterówkę


no bez przesady.  :smile: 
ja się cały czas uczę. cały czas szukam rozwiązań. od 6 lat jestem na forum, z przerwą. Czytanie, czytanie i pytanie. Ja powoli walczę z zawstydzeniem i pytam. Wolę teraz wyjaśnić wiele spraw niż potem mieć babole na budowie.  Najgorsze jest to, że jestem totalnie a techniczna  :sad:  Niemniej budowa strasznie mnie kręci.
A najwięcej uczę się z dzienników samorobów. To jest dopiero skarbnica wiedzy!

Witam kolejne Bocianki  :smile:  Towarzysze w doli i niedoli  :smile: 

Mam 15 palet bloczków na działce  :smile:  Cieszę się jak dziecko ! Wreszcie bardzo namacalny dowód mojego przyszłego domu!
lipa też przycięta

----------


## aghata86

Mam jeszcze pyt do tych powietrznych pomp ciepla. Robie instalacje c.o.jak w projekcie ale zamiast pieca na pelet czy ekogroszek kupuje pompe ciepla i podlaczam ja do istniejacej juz instalacji?

----------


## aghata86

Ktos wczesniej pytal o koszt dachu. Nasz budowlaniec za robote dachu ze wszystkim bierze 55zlm2 z podbitka a 50zlm2 z nadbitka

----------


## Kaizen

> Mam jeszcze pyt do tych powietrznych pomp ciepla. Robie instalacje c.o.jak w projekcie ale zamiast pieca na pelet czy ekogroszek kupuje pompe ciepla i podlaczam ja do istniejacej juz instalacji?


Lepiej przemyśleć i odpowiednio zaprojektować. Np. nie warto robić mieszaczy - PC ma tym większą sprawność (COP) im na niższych temperaturach pracuje. Więc lepiej puszczać wodę bezpośrednio w posadzkę i lepiej nie robić kaloryferów (które potrzebują wyższej temperatury zasilania). Warto też dopasować rozstaw rurek do zapotrzebowania na ciepło każdego pomieszczenia.

Możesz podłączyć do instalacji zrobionej pod źródło wysokotemperaturowe, ale nie będzie wtedy pracowała z optymalną sprawnością.

----------


## agaz_75

> no bez przesady. 
> ja się cały czas uczę. cały czas szukam rozwiązań. od 6 lat jestem na forum, z przerwą. Czytanie, czytanie i pytanie. Ja powoli walczę z zawstydzeniem i pytam. Wolę teraz wyjaśnić wiele spraw niż potem mieć babole na budowie.  Najgorsze jest to, że jestem totalnie a techniczna  Niemniej budowa strasznie mnie kręci.
> A najwięcej uczę się z dzienników samorobów. To jest dopiero skarbnica wiedzy!
> 
> Witam kolejne Bocianki  Towarzysze w doli i niedoli 
> 
> Mam 15 palet bloczków na działce  Cieszę się jak dziecko ! Wreszcie bardzo namacalny dowód mojego przyszłego domu!
> lipa też przycięta


Jak popatrzyłam na Twoje zdjęcie to do złudzenia przypomina mi moja działkę : wycieliśmy wielką akację i lipę  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

mam pytanie do was : ponieważ mamy córke która ma 21 lat ( najstarsza ) i zastanawiamy się nad jedną rzeczą : kupić jej mieszkanie 54-55 m2 za 250 tysi czy za  200 tysi wybudować  jej mały domek ?

----------


## gawel

Pewno że mały domek przynajmniej nie trzeba bólić dozywotnio czynszu nawet jak nikt nie bedzie mieszkał to koszty są marginalne

----------


## agaz_75

> Pewno że mały domek przynajmniej nie trzeba bólić dozywotnio czynszu nawet jak nikt nie bedzie mieszkał to koszty są marginalne


musiałam sie upewnić czy dobrze myslę  :smile:  córce pomysł sie podoba ..domek stał by na działce obok  naszej . a z tymi czynszami to racja ...mieszkalismy w bloku a nawet sie wychowaliśmy na blokowisku i nigdy bym nie wróciła na tzw osiedle .

----------


## pablo8704

Też jestem za domkiem ale jak wybudujesz domek a córka powie że ona jednak chce mieszkać w mieszkaniu (w bloku). Znam osoby które stać na wypasione domy lecz kupują mieszkania w blokach bo mówią że czują się tam bezpieczniej i wolą być "między ludźmi". Wybór raczej jest indywidualny  :cool:

----------


## gawel

> Też jestem za domkiem ale jak wybudujesz domek a córka powie że ona jednak chce mieszkać w mieszkaniu (w bloku). Znam osoby które stać na wypasione domy lecz kupują mieszkania w blokach bo mówią że czują się tam bezpieczniej i wolą być "między ludźmi". Wybór raczej jest indywidualny


no jasne a domy stoją na pustkowiu. Litości żeby mieszkać "pomiędzy ludźmi" nie trzeba z nimi dzielić pionu kanalizacyjnego i słuchać szczytowania sąsiadki zza ściany i chodzić z kurami spać o 22 jak na kompani w wojsku. Mieszkanie w bloku to zło konieczne , niewola i niekontrolowane koszty i prawie 0 prywatności.

----------


## aghata86

Mam pytanie. Wysylajac wniosek o warunkipozwolenie podlaczenia do pradu za sugestia pani z infolini zaznaczylam przylacze docelowe dom jednorodzinny. A tam w umowie jest napisane że mam zglosic podlaczenie domui do czerwca 2017r. Co jesli nie zdaze z tym terminem?

----------


## agaz_75

> Też jestem za domkiem ale jak wybudujesz domek a córka powie że ona jednak chce mieszkać w mieszkaniu (w bloku). Znam osoby które stać na wypasione domy lecz kupują mieszkania w blokach bo mówią że czują się tam bezpieczniej i wolą być "między ludźmi". Wybór raczej jest indywidualny


Nie sądzę żeby chciała  bo już mówi że nie chce do miasta wracać a mieszkamy 4 kilometry od wrocławia  :smile:  jakby sie tak stało to już będzie musiała sobie kupić lub wynając a że mamy jeszcze syna 18 lat i małą niuńke niecałe 4 lata to zawsze ktoś zamieszka  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

to w takim przypadku nie ma dyskusji tylko dom  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

*pesce* jeśli mogę zapytać jaki masz projekt i jaki dach? I skąd masz wiązary?
My mamy ogromny dach, ponad 360metrów, kopertowy i wycenę na wiązary mam na 39tys.... zmieniliśmy kąt nachylenia dachu i może wyjdzie trochę taniej, ale póki co, cena zabójcza.... planujemy tez mały stryszek.

*Agatha86* a za jaki typ dachu? tzn prosty czy jakiś bardziej skomplikowany? dekarz z polecenia? mogłabym prosić o namiary? szukam kogoś w okolicach Wrocławia, chętnie na południu

----------


## Liliputek

> no jasne a domy stoją na pustkowiu. Litości żeby mieszkać "pomiędzy ludźmi" nie trzeba z nimi dzielić pionu kanalizacyjnego i słuchać szczytowania sąsiadki zza ściany i chodzić z kurami spać o 22 jak na kompani w wojsku. Mieszkanie w bloku to zło konieczne , niewola i niekontrolowane koszty i prawie 0 prywatności.


Dla Ciebie, ale też znam osoby, dla których nie do pomyslenia jest mieszkać w domu, przyciąć choćby kawałek trawy i odsnieżyć kawałek podjazdu i ja to szanuję, wcale nie uważam ich za bzmyślnych...
Różni są ludzie.

----------


## agaz_75

> *pesce* jeśli mogę zapytać jaki masz projekt i jaki dach? I skąd masz wiązary?
> My mamy ogromny dach, ponad 360metrów, kopertowy i wycenę na wiązary mam na 39tys.... zmieniliśmy kąt nachylenia dachu i może wyjdzie trochę taniej, ale póki co, cena zabójcza.... planujemy tez mały stryszek.
> 
> *Agatha86* a za jaki typ dachu? tzn prosty czy jakiś bardziej skomplikowany? dekarz z polecenia? mogłabym prosić o namiary? szukam kogoś w okolicach Wrocławia, chętnie na południu


Mogę również dać namiary na dekarzy . Zaufane osoby - górale znamy ich wiele lat - nie są najtańsi ale solidni ,

----------


## gawel

> Dla Ciebie, ale też znam osoby, dla których nie do pomyslenia jest mieszkać w domu, przyciąć choćby kawałek trawy i odsnieżyć kawałek podjazdu i ja to szanuję, wcale nie uważam ich za bzmyślnych...
> Różni są ludzie.


No pewno zgadzam się z tym , ale mnie chodziło o durny argument żeby być bliżej ludzi, akurat rodzaj zakwaterowania nie jest najważniejszy żeby mieć relacje sąsiedzkie. Akurat mieszkanie wcale nie musi temu sprzyjać

----------


## aghata86

My mamy prosty dach i bedzie nam go robil ten samdomek gosciu ktory muruje i robi fundamenty.

----------


## aghata86

Ale mam namiary na firme ktora tez bierze 55zlm2 
Uslugi ciesielsko-dekarskie KUBICKI Piotr Kubicki 721 021 437

----------


## pablo8704

czy Wy wszyscy musicie być tak daleko odemnie  :big tongue: 
a tak na poważnie to możecie kogoś polecić od dachów z okolic Lublina (pow. lubartowski)?

----------


## pesce

> Jak popatrzyłam na Twoje zdjęcie to do złudzenia przypomina mi moja działkę : wycieliśmy wielką akację i lipę


ja za wszelką cenę chciałam to drzewo uratować. W sumie to tez m inn. ze względu na nie kupiłam działkę. Pewnie nie raz przeklnę ją, bo w chwili obecnej parkuje pod lipą i albo mam auto żółte od pułku, albo poklejone od soków, albo zasypane liśćmi . Uważam jednak, że zawsze zdążę je wyciąć a zanim mi coś tak pieknego wyrośnie na działce to może i nie dozyję.




> mam pytanie do was : ponieważ mamy córke która ma 21 lat ( najstarsza ) i zastanawiamy się nad jedną rzeczą : kupić jej mieszkanie 54-55 m2 za 250 tysi czy za  200 tysi wybudować  jej mały domek ?


Tu wszystko zależy od stylu życia córki. Pewnie studiuje, bedzie miała znajomych, kawalerów... jak zamieszka pod skrzydłami rodziców , to każdy potencjalny facet będzie czuł się jak zięć  :wink: 
Ja bym  kupiła mieszkanie w atrakcyjnej lokalizacji (uczelnie) i dała jej pozyc,Potem syn pójdzie na studia i też tam zamieszka (będzie miał oko na siostrę).
MIeszkanie zawsze można sprzedac, wynająć, potraktowac jako lokata kapitału.
Zanim córka osiądzie na stałe w jednym miejscu , założy rodzinę- minie sporo lat. Moze będzie mieszkała w Londynie czy Tokio? a Wam zostanie drugi dom do sprzatania, doglądania, i opłacania, który szybko się zestarzeje.
Mieszkania w nowym budownictwie są praktycznie bezczynszowe. Jakies opłaty za części wspólne i zarządzanie i sprzatanie . Smieci i tak musi płacic.




> *pesce* jeśli mogę zapytać jaki masz projekt i jaki dach? I skąd masz wiązary?
> My mamy ogromny dach, ponad 360metrów, kopertowy i wycenę na wiązary mam na 39tys.... zmieniliśmy kąt nachylenia dachu i może wyjdzie trochę taniej, ale póki co, cena zabójcza.... planujemy tez mały stryszek.


*Hellenaj* Ja mam projekt indywidualny. Kurnik raczej  :wink: 
Dach dwuspadowy, kąt 30 stopni i powierzchnia 179 m2. Wiązary będzie robiła firma Aldach ze Szczekocin

----------


## aghata86

Nie taki kurnik moj to kurnik ale pietrowy hehe. Dla nas nie wazne ze 90m marzy mi sie wlasny kat i zeby dzieci mialy swoje pokoje. No i taras eeehhh

----------


## Myjk

> Jakie macie zdanie na temat rekuperacji ? warto - nie warto ? znajomi maja ale coś im nie pasuje , drudzy maja polecają itd


Zdecydowanie warto (spałem w domu z reku i od tamtego czasu o niczym innym nie marzę jak dom z WM) -- nie tyle dla rekuperacji, co dla samej wentylacji mechanicznej. To zupełnie inny komfort niż wentylacja grawitacyjna, która często działa jak jej się podoba (czyt. jak jej fizyka pozwala). W zimie wysysa ciepło i wilgoć, przez co są straty a powietrze jest przesuszone (co źle działa na śluzówki). Próbując to ograniczyć ludzie zamykają kratki wentylacyjne (ja też), a wtedy jest duchota. W lato zaś wentylacja częściej nie działa niż działa. Tak, wiem, ludzie tyle lat mieli grawitacyjną i żyją -- ale po co się męczyć, skoro jest technologia, a usunięcie kominów w projekcie oraz zamówienie okien bez nawiewników (w tym także fixów -- ja poza balkonowymi i tarasowymi chcę wszędzie zamontować fixy) pozwala wyrównać koszty WM i WG jednocześnie znacznie zwiększając komfort i ograniczyć straty ciepła co wprost przełoży się na niższy koszt ogrzewania. Jak komuś coś nie pasuje w WM, znaczy ma źle zrobioną albo źle wyregulowaną.

----------


## agb

Plus nawiewniki w oknach negują sens montowania ciepłych okien.

----------


## Busters

Tylko ze duzo osob tego nie rozumie  :big grin:  Przeciez juz nie jeden as taki tu byl, ze montowal super hiper najlepsze okna z nawiewnikami i wentylacja grawitacyjna  :big grin:

----------


## Hellenaj

*agaz_75* poproszę o namiary na dekarzy  :Smile: 


*agatha86* dzięki za namiar  :Smile:  czy miałaś przyjemność obejrzeć ich realizacje?

*pesce* a to już wiem, skąd ta róznica w  cenie  :wink:  tak czy siak namiar na firmę zapisuję, zawsze warto porównać wyceny  :smile:  

Ja dziś dostałam rzuty i przekroje , od razu wydzwoniłam trzy ekipy i wysłałam rzuty do wyceny. jeszcze na jedną mam namiary, ale pan nie odbierał, wiec zadzwonię później.  Wreszcie jednak cokolwiek się rusza.... 

Powiedzcie mi, jakie macie plany budowalne na ten rok?
Ja zamierzam zamknąć dom, zrobić instalacje, tynki i wylewki.... realne? czy bardzo ambtitne? :big grin: 
Zakładając budowę z BK na klej i wiązary na dach zamiast tradycyjnej więzby i lanego stropu?
Oczywiście, zakładając brak przestojów z powodów finansowych...

----------


## pablo8704

> *agaz_75* 
> 
> Powiedzcie mi, jakie macie plany budowalne na ten rok?
> Ja zamierzam zamknąć dom, zrobić instalacje, tynki i wylewki.... realne? czy bardzo ambtitne?
> Zakładając budowę z BK na klej i wiązary na dach zamiast tradycyjnej więzby i lanego stropu?
> Oczywiście, zakładając brak przestojów z powodów finansowych...


U nas był plan że w tym roku dach położymy ale w związku z tym że będziemy robić głównie sami to dobrze będzie jak zrobimy do stropu.
Ja bym na pierwszą zimę tynków i wylewek nie robił. Tylko jak już to: drzwi, okna, instalacje a resztę na wiosnę. Zawsze to się trochę budynek odstoi przez zimę. I trzeba pamiętać o wietrzeniu budynku - nawet w zimie.

----------


## swieja

My mamy plan dziki - wprowadzić się w grudniu. Dom składa się z dwóch mieszkań. Mamy zamiar wykończyć jedno mniejsze, przeznaczone docelowo dla babci.  Powoli wykończymy resztę w ciągu przyszłego roku.
Płacimy dosyć sporo za wynajem mieszkania we Wrocławiu więc chcemy jak najszybciej zrezygnować z wynajmu, nawet kosztem mieszkania na budowie. Nie będziemy w tym roku ocieplać i liczę się ze sporymi opłatami za ogrzewanie. Ale trudno. 

Proszę nie pukać się w głowę i mnie nie zniechęcać  :wink:  Jak się nie uda, to trudno. Ale wiemy jedno, spieszy nam się.

----------


## squesh

> Zazdroszczę "czasu"  My z dwójką dzieci gnieździmy się w dwóch pokojach + wnęka na materac (łóżko już nie weszło) i łóżeczko dla rocznej córeczki. Do tego starsza córka poszła w tym roku do szkoły i potrzebuje swojego miejsca do pracy i chociaż minimum ciszy, o co na chwilę obecną bardzo trudno.
> My się spieszymy, chociaż staramy się w granicach rozsądku 
> 
> Nasz plan, to do lata SSO. Przez lato SSZ, instalacje zacząć (pewnie skończymy jesienią, albo późną jesienią), potem spokojnie podłogówka itp. Generalnie chodzi nam o to, żeby z tynkami zwlekać jak najdłużej, żeby dom osiadł jak najbardziej. Zimą powoli prace wykończeniowe i gdzieś na wiosnę, początek lata  się wprowadzić.
> 
> Jakie macie zdanie? Od kierownika budowy usłyszałam, że dom osiada 5 lat, a nikt tyle nie czeka, żeby nie mieć spękań na tynkach  pół roku i "zahaczenie" o zimę wystarczy? Zakładam, że z odparowaniem wilgoci problemu nie będzie i do mokrego się nie wprowadzimy na pewno.
> 
> Z chęcią posłucham Waszych opinii.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Powodzenia życzymy w takim razie, chodź plan dość szybki obraliście  :smile:  
Kierownik podpowiada, że minimum rok dom musi przezimować przy SSO bo na prawdę wody bardzo dużo jest do odparowania.
Pozytywnie patrzy na to, że z lekką ręką stawiamy na ~3 lata nie wcześniej. Jest to najbardziej optymalny czas (2-3 lat).
Co do osiadania ścian podobno 3 lata na ogół wystarczają.
SSZ planujemy na wiosnę przyszłego roku, następnie podłogówka i różne drobne prace - pewnie dopiero pod koniec roku będziemy układać szczegółowy plan działań na 2018  :smile:

----------


## pesce

*pesce* a to już wiem, skąd ta róznica w  cenie  :wink:  tak czy siak namiar na firmę zapisuję, zawsze warto porównać wyceny  :smile:  

*Hellenaj* masz kawał dachu , poza tym za samą przestrzen magazynową też się więcej płaci.



> Ja dziś dostałam rzuty i przekroje , od razu wydzwoniłam trzy ekipy i wysłałam rzuty do wyceny. jeszcze na jedną mam namiary, ale pan nie odbierał, wiec zadzwonię później.  Wreszcie jednak cokolwiek się rusza.... 
> 
> Powiedzcie mi, jakie macie plany budowalne na ten rok?
> Ja zamierzam zamknąć dom, zrobić instalacje, tynki i wylewki.... realne? czy bardzo ambtitne?
> Zakładając budowę z BK na klej i wiązary na dach zamiast tradycyjnej więzby i lanego stropu?
> Oczywiście, zakładając brak przestojów z powodów finansowych...





> U nas był plan że w tym roku dach położymy ale w związku z tym że będziemy robić głównie sami to dobrze będzie jak zrobimy do stropu.
> Ja bym na pierwszą zimę tynków i wylewek nie robił. Tylko jak już to: drzwi, okna, instalacje a resztę na wiosnę. Zawsze to się trochę budynek odstoi przez zimę. I trzeba pamiętać o wietrzeniu budynku - nawet w zimie.





> My mamy plan dziki - wprowadzić się w grudniu. Dom składa się z dwóch mieszkań. Mamy zamiar wykończyć jedno mniejsze, przeznaczone docelowo dla babci.  Powoli wykończymy resztę w ciągu przyszłego roku.
> Płacimy dosyć sporo za wynajem mieszkania we Wrocławiu więc chcemy jak najszybciej zrezygnować z wynajmu, nawet kosztem mieszkania na budowie. Nie będziemy w tym roku ocieplać i liczę się ze sporymi opłatami za ogrzewanie. Ale trudno. 
> 
> Proszę nie pukać się w głowę i mnie nie zniechęcać  Jak się nie uda, to trudno. Ale wiemy jedno, spieszy nam się.


mnie to nawet trudno sformułować co byśmy chciali zrobic.
Wszystko zależy od tego kiedy zaczniemy.
Mamy rozpocząć w czerwcu, ale jeśli dokumenty do PNB złozymy do końca marca to najwczesniej w połowie czerwca będziemy mogli rozpocząć budowę .
Realnie domyślam się ze w lipcu. A w lipcu mój wykonawca bierze ślub, więc domyślam się jak to w rzeczywistości będzie wyglądało.
Poza tym mamy kasę na SSo, może SSZ, potem musimy sprzedać mieszkanie zeby wystarczyło na resztę. Pewnie po zimie zaczniemy z kopyta i wtedy wprowadzimy się na wakacje kolejnego roku.
Akurat żeby córka skończyła tu 4 klasę.
Zobaczymy, nie nastawiam  się. 
Wam mocno kibicuję w waszych planach przeprowadzkowych. Obyście nie mieli żadnych obsuw. (czego i sobie życzę)

----------


## agaz_75

> *agaz_75* poproszę o namiary na dekarzy 
> 
> 
> *agatha86* dzięki za namiar  czy miałaś przyjemność obejrzeć ich realizacje?
> 
> *pesce* a to już wiem, skąd ta róznica w  cenie  tak czy siak namiar na firmę zapisuję, zawsze warto porównać wyceny  
> 
> Ja dziś dostałam rzuty i przekroje , od razu wydzwoniłam trzy ekipy i wysłałam rzuty do wyceny. jeszcze na jedną mam namiary, ale pan nie odbierał, wiec zadzwonię później.  Wreszcie jednak cokolwiek się rusza.... 
> 
> ...


Proszę  :smile:  
505 064 028 . Do nas też dzisiaj przyszedł projekt : czarna magia dla mnie. Zadzowniłam do dwóch firm i wszyscy chcą zobaczyć projekt osobiście

----------


## agaz_75

jakby ktoś z was potrzebował namiary na dekarzy okolice Głogowa i ekipę od wylewek to mogę polecić bo niestety dekarze okolic Wrocławia nie obsługują  :sad:

----------


## aghata86

Bylam dzis u projektanta odi wodociagow, niestety musimy tez sami zajacnie sie budowa wodociagu okolo 20 metrow wiec dodatkowe koszty. Jutro wysylam tez umowe dodo tauronu takze prad i wode juz zalatwiamy. Niestety papiery do wodociagu zalatwia sie jakies 4 mies wiec na poczatek trzeba bedzie usmiechnac sie donie sasiada

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Witajcie - przypominam wszystkim , że Murator również oprócz  sprzedawania projektów domowych -[B] zajmuje się doradztwem kredytowym.[/B 
] Mamy w całej Polsce swoim doradców , którzy posiadają wysokie kompetencje, wiedzę, są mobilni i w pełni profesjonalni. 

 Nie pobieramy opłat za naszą pomoc ani nie ma żadnych ukrytych kosztów. Zapraszam do kontaktu - z chęcią pomożemy Państwu w  znalezieniu najlepszego kredytu na rynku by budowa mogła przyspieszyć a wy wprowadzić się do wymarzonych domów.

----------


## Hellenaj

> Proszę  
> 505 064 028 . Do nas też dzisiaj przyszedł projekt : czarna magia dla mnie. Zadzowniłam do dwóch firm i wszyscy chcą zobaczyć projekt osobiście



Agaz_75 czy ten numer, a dokładniej rzecz ujmując ekipa z tego umeru działa w okolicach Wrocka?

----------


## swieja

Jutro stanie u nas garaż i ogrodzenie. W ziemi podobno pełno dżdżownic mimo gliny. Bardo dobra wróżba dla ogrodu  :smile: 
Jutro będzie też prąd i kawa na działce  :wiggle:

----------


## Myjk

> Proszę nie pukać się w głowę i mnie nie zniechęcać  Jak się nie uda, to trudno. Ale wiemy jedno, spieszy nam się.


Plan jest rzeczywiście "dziki", ale do zrealizowania -- pod warunkiem zadbania o wydajną wentylację i osuszenie pomieszczeń przed "zamieszkaniem".

----------


## swieja

> Plan jest rzeczywiście "dziki", ale do zrealizowania -- pod warunkiem zadbania o wydajną wentylację i osuszenie pomieszczeń przed "zamieszkaniem".


Montujemy rekuperację, więc mam nadzieję, że się ona sprawdzi w tych polowych warunkach.

----------


## agaz_75

> Agaz_75 czy ten numer, a dokładniej rzecz ujmując ekipa z tego umeru działa w okolicach Wrocka?


Tak

----------


## swieja

Ile z was buduje się we Wrocławiu i okolicach? Mam wrażenie, że większość  :smile:  
My się budujemy 30 km od Wrocławia.

----------


## aghata86

My tez 30km od Wroclawia kolo Trzebnicy

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie będziemy w tym roku ocieplać i liczę się ze sporymi opłatami za ogrzewanie. Ale trudno.


To masz do wyboru, albo zamontować kominek i palić w nim na okrągło, albo marznąć. Bo PC musiałby być nieźle przewymiarowana (czyli droższa), żeby w pierwszy sezonie grzania i jeszcze bez ocieplenia dać rade ogrzać.

Edycja
Aż  z ciekawości przeliczyłem sobie. I jakbym zrezygnował z ocieplenia ścian i stropu (pod posadzką zostawiłem 20cm EPSa) to zamiast tego:



miałbym to:



Lewa kolumna to dane przy grzaniu prądem 1:1, druga powietrzna PC.

A co to oznacza? Że bez ocieplenia przy PC musiałbym kupić 42 600 kWh prądu (+ jeszcze bonus a pierwszy sezon grzewczy + bonus za znacznie większą ilość ciepła wyprodukowaną grzałkami, niż przyjęte w obliczeniach) zamiast 2 400kWh.

A obciążenie cieplne przy -20* na zewnątrz i 22* wewnątrz to 21,5kW. Taką moc musiałaby mieć przy -20* PC żeby pracując bez chwili przerwy zapewnić utrzymanie temperatury 22*. To poza zasięgiem PC dla budownictwa jednorodzinnego to i jej cena to kosmos.
Zakładając, że wybrana przez Ciebie PC wyciągnie tej temperaturze 6,5kW razem z grzałką, to będziesz musiała ciągle palić w kominku o mocy 15kW.

A jak już ocieplisz, to po odpaleniu takiego kominka masz piekarnik.

Policz sobie koszty i zastanów się, czy jednak nie przezimować w wynajmowanym mieszkaniu. Albo nie zamieszkać w hotelu.

----------


## agaz_75

My 4 kilometry od Wrocka  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Kaizen no być może. Nie liczyliśmy tego wcale. Kominek też będzie. Jak nie da rady to trudno, jak już pisałam. Rozwiązanie wyjdzie w trakcie. W grudniu już będę wiedzieć, czy da radę tam przezimować.

----------


## meqi

> Jutro stanie u nas garaż i ogrodzenie. W ziemi podobno pełno dżdżownic mimo gliny. Bardo dobra wróżba dla ogrodu 
> Jutro będzie też prąd i kawa na działce




Zgłaszaliście postawienie blaszaka w urzędzie? My na podobnym etapie. Może do tygodnia będzie już blaszak i ogrodzenie :smile:  tylko projektu jeszcze nie mamy... czekamy a to trochę potrwa bo dopiero etap koncepcji.... Chcemy też w kwietniu napisać wnioski o podłączenie mediów.

----------


## Liliputek

> My mamy plan dziki - wprowadzić się w grudniu. Dom składa się z dwóch mieszkań. Mamy zamiar wykończyć jedno mniejsze, przeznaczone docelowo dla babci.  Powoli wykończymy resztę w ciągu przyszłego roku.
> Płacimy dosyć sporo za wynajem mieszkania we Wrocławiu więc chcemy jak najszybciej zrezygnować z wynajmu, nawet kosztem mieszkania na budowie. Nie będziemy w tym roku ocieplać i liczę się ze sporymi opłatami za ogrzewanie. Ale trudno. 
> 
> Proszę nie pukać się w głowę i mnie nie zniechęcać  Jak się nie uda, to trudno. Ale wiemy jedno, spieszy nam się.


Spore
opłaty to mało powiedziane  :smile:  Ale powiem tak... jak nie macie dzieci, to jesteście elastyczni, można wprowadzić się bez tynku i grzać kominkiem  :smile:  znajomi tak zrobili i przeżyli. Jakoś  :big grin:  Ale grzać cały dom, bez ocieplenia... to szaleństwo, my tylko utrzymywaliśmy obieg w podłogówce (bez ocieplenia i było dość zimno) a już wiem, że rachunek przekroczy koszt wynajmu mieszkania za 4 miesiące...  w krakowie  :wink:

----------


## agaz_75

A ja wiem z doświadczenia rodziców że jak coś się odłozy lub zrobi prowizorkę to potem cieżko do tego wrócić . Piszę to w kontekście ocieplania dom ocieplili kupe lat póxniej niż zamieszkali i bulili strasznie a schody jak zrobili prowizorkę 20 lat temu to już tak zostało  :smile:  nie są złe ale w zamysle miały być zupełnie inne

----------


## Kaizen

> A ja wiem z doświadczenia rodziców że jak coś się odłozy lub zrobi prowizorkę to potem cieżko do tego wrócić . Piszę to w kontekście ocieplania dom ocieplili kupe lat póxniej niż zamieszkali


Nic dziwnego, bo przy takich kosztach ogrzewania ciężko uzbierać kasę na ocieplenie  :wink: 
Już szybciej zrezygnowałbym z PC i zamontował tymczasowo kocioł elektryczny, niż z ocieplenia.

----------


## agaz_75

Bardzo was proszę wytłumaczcie mi czym się rózni płyta fundamentowa a tradycyjne fundamenty ? jest tyle wątków na ten temat i tak opisane że po prostu nie mam cierpliwości do czytania tego . Jedynie co wyczytałam że fundamenty tradycyjne to już przeszłość

----------


## Kaizen

> Bardzo was proszę wytłumaczcie mi czym się rózni płyta fundamentowa a tradycyjne fundamenty ? jest tyle wątków na ten temat i tak opisane że po prostu nie mam cierpliwości do czytania tego . Jedynie co wyczytałam że fundamenty tradycyjne to już przeszłość


Klik w podpisie.

----------


## pablo8704

> Zgłaszaliście postawienie blaszaka w urzędzie? My na podobnym etapie.


info z końca poprzedniego tygodnia: na placu budowy nie trzeba zgłaszać blaszaków itp.

----------


## agaz_75

> Klik w podpisie.


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Montujemy rekuperację, więc mam nadzieję, że się ona sprawdzi w tych polowych warunkach.


Sama WM nie podoła, szczególnie że chcecie zamieszkać. Po SSZ osuszacze muszą iść ostro w ruch. Liliputek ma doświadczenie w zakupie używanych osuszaczy (Lili, masz teraz trochę czasu, to może firmę otwórz).  :wink:  Rozumiem że drugi lokal pod zimowanie będzie mniejszy, jednak koniecznie zróbcie izolacje chociaż tej części na zimowanie.




> Bardzo was proszę wytłumaczcie mi czym się rózni płyta fundamentowa a tradycyjne fundamenty ? jest tyle wątków na ten temat i tak opisane że po prostu nie mam cierpliwości do czytania tego . Jedynie co wyczytałam że fundamenty tradycyjne to już przeszłość


Głównie ceną się różni. Jak nie ma przeciwwskazań do ław fundamentowych, robienie płyty jest tak samo jałowe jak montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia (czyt. nieopłacalne). Po odpowiednim ociepleniu podłogi na gruncie straty przez ławy są na tyle mizerne, że nie warto inwestować w płytę. Dlatego po pierwszej podniecie, a później analizie tematu, ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na ławy jako posiadające najlepszy stosunek "jakości" do ceny.

----------


## swieja

To mieszkanie, do którego chcemy się wprowadzić ma 30 m2. Reszta domu około 180 m2. Zasiałam mężowi wątpliwości i zaczął dumać. Ocieplać nie chcieliśmy ze względu na wodę, która musiałaby odparować, nie ze względu na koszty. 
Wyczytałam też, że jeśli od razu zrobi się ocieplenie, to trzeba zostawić ściany wewnętrzne bez tynków i tędy woda odparuje albo zamontować suche tynki. Tylko zastanawiam się jaka wilgotność będzie wtedy w środku  :roll eyes: 

Blaszaka faktycznie nie zgłaszaliśmy.
Nad płytą fundamentową też się zastanawialiśmy, ale po badaniach gruntu stwierdziliśmy, że nie ma sensu. Płyty stosuje się na trudnych terenach, gdy jest ryzyko, że ściany mogłyby nierówno osiadać. 

Z nowości budowlanych - mamy wodę na działce!!
Na kredyt dalej czekamy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ocieplać nie chcieliśmy ze względu na wodę, która musiałaby odparować, nie ze względu na koszty.



A jaki wpływ na wodę ma nie ocieplenie? Chyba tylko taki, że będzie wam się skraplała i/lub zamarzała na murach. W mrozy jakim prawem wilgoć miałaby się wydostać na zewnątrz przez mur? Tylko by się skropliła i zamarzła.

----------


## agaz_75

> To mieszkanie, do którego chcemy się wprowadzić ma 30 m2. Reszta domu około 180 m2. Zasiałam mężowi wątpliwości i zaczął dumać. Ocieplać nie chcieliśmy ze względu na wodę, która musiałaby odparować, nie ze względu na koszty. 
> Wyczytałam też, że jeśli od razu zrobi się ocieplenie, to trzeba zostawić ściany wewnętrzne bez tynków i tędy woda odparuje albo zamontować suche tynki. Tylko zastanawiam się jaka wilgotność będzie wtedy w środku 
> 
> Blaszaka faktycznie nie zgłaszaliśmy.
> Nad płytą fundamentową też się zastanawialiśmy, ale po badaniach gruntu stwierdziliśmy, że nie ma sensu. Płyty stosuje się na trudnych terenach, gdy jest ryzyko, że ściany mogłyby nierówno osiadać. 
> 
> Z nowości budowlanych - mamy wodę na działce!!
> Na kredyt dalej czekamy.


No własnie u mnie dzisiaj na działce padło stwierdzenie że nie ma sensu stosować płyty  fundamentowej

----------


## pablo8704

> Z nowości budowlanych - mamy wodę na działce!!
> Na kredyt dalej czekamy.


ale w sensie doprowadzony wodociąg? czy wody gruntowe?  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Dobre pytanie! Z relacji męża wynika, że jedno i drugie!

----------


## Komandos84

Witam wszystkich ja właśnie zaczynam budowę. pierwsza warstwa już zdjęta, za tydzień fundamenty i hooop do góry mury. Projekt gotowy (dom w zawilcach).
Podłogówka góra i dół. Ogrzewanie PC PW Panasonic iii chyba wszystko jak na razie

----------


## agb

> Kaizen no być może. Nie liczyliśmy tego wcale. Kominek też będzie. Jak nie da rady to trudno, jak już pisałam. Rozwiązanie wyjdzie w trakcie. W grudniu już będę wiedzieć, czy da radę tam przezimować.


Proponuję poszukać postów Piotra Batury, lub zapytać go co myśli o takim jaraniu na pałę w kominku i jak to się kończy m.in dla komina. Bo lekko palić przy takim budynku nie będziecie.

----------


## swieja

agb ty normalnie czytasz między słowami... lepiej jak byś czytał literki, tak będzie prościej  :roll eyes: 
Nigdzie nie napisałam, że będę hajcować w kominku na pałę. Zanim podejmę decyzję o przeprowadzce obiecuję, że sprawdzę czy to w ogóle ma sens. A póki co czytam i notuję. To, że nic nie wiem nie oznacza, że się tego nigdy nie nauczę  :wink:

----------


## pablo8704

szczerze mówiąc dziwi mnie trochę ta dyskusja. Mieszkam na chwilę obecną w kilkunastoletnim domu nie ocieplonym (1,5 suporka), glify w oknach dopiero teraz będą ocieplone bo tak naprawdę najbardziej wiało na styku okien i ścian. W oknach stare uszczelki które też już przepuszczają, z szyb pouciekał już argon, połowa poddasza użytkowego, nad resztą dach nie ocieplony. Do pieca dołączony jest też grzejnik który idzie do mnie do warsztatu. Mieliśmy w tym roku ostrą zimę i powiem szczerze że nie było w domu bardzo ciepło ale też nie było zimno żeby dygotać zębami.
W nowym budynku na bank będzie wilgoć na początku, ale zawsze można wypożyczyć przemysłowy pochłaniacz wilgoci i w jeden lub 2 tygodnie problem mamy z głowy.
Nie przesadzajmy z tym hajcowaniem bo dziewczyna się przestraszy i w ogóle nie zechce budować  :smile:  ludziom z dachu na głowę kapie i żyją więc jedną zimę się przemęczy.
Przykład z życia wzięty: kolega musiał bardzo szybko pobudować dom i się wprowadzić. Nie wiem ile trwała budowa ale na tydzień po tynkach się zaczął wprowadzać. Na posadzki położył płytę OSB, po miesiącu płyta zaczęła już puchnąć. Dziś żałuje jednego, że nie przetrzymał jeszcze tygodnia i nie użył pochłaniacza wilgoci. Ale mieszka, zimę przezimował, tą zimę co jak wszyscy wiedzą było dość mocna i jest zadowolony ze swojej pracy  :smile:

----------


## Buczi

> szczerze mówiąc dziwi mnie trochę ta dyskusja. Mieszkam na chwilę obecną w kilkunastoletnim domu nie ocieplonym (1,5 suporka), glify w oknach dopiero teraz będą ocieplone bo tak naprawdę najbardziej wiało na styku okien i ścian. W oknach stare uszczelki które też już przepuszczają, z szyb pouciekał już argon, połowa poddasza użytkowego, nad resztą dach nie ocieplony. Do pieca dołączony jest też grzejnik który idzie do mnie do warsztatu. Mieliśmy w tym roku ostrą zimę i powiem szczerze że nie było w domu bardzo ciepło ale też nie było zimno żeby dygotać zębami.
> W nowym budynku na bank będzie wilgoć na początku, ale zawsze można wypożyczyć przemysłowy pochłaniacz wilgoci i w jeden lub 2 tygodnie problem mamy z głowy.
> Nie przesadzajmy z tym hajcowaniem bo dziewczyna się przestraszy i w ogóle nie zechce budować  ludziom z dachu na głowę kapie i żyją więc jedną zimę się przemęczy.
> Przykład z życia wzięty: kolega musiał bardzo szybko pobudować dom i się wprowadzić. Nie wiem ile trwała budowa ale na tydzień po tynkach się zaczął wprowadzać. Na posadzki położył płytę OSB, po miesiącu płyta zaczęła już puchnąć. Dziś żałuje jednego, że nie przetrzymał jeszcze tygodnia i nie użył pochłaniacza wilgoci. Ale mieszka, zimę przezimował, tą zimę co jak wszyscy wiedzą było dość mocna i jest zadowolony ze swojej pracy


Niestety, ale nie mogę się z Tobą zgodzić ponieważ chyba umknął CI mały szczegół... Ty ogrzewasz dom piecem (zapewne węglowym), a Ona chce zastosować pompę ciepła. Porównywanie (zapewne) przewymiarowanego śmieciucha do pompy ciepła szytej na miarę nie ma najmniejszego sensu...  :wink:

----------


## pablo8704

kurde sory, gdzieś ominąłem temat a w głowie mi został tylko ten kominek  :smile:  to jak dobrze rozumiem: pompa ciepła a docieplać kominkiem? Jeśli tak to jest i na to sposób który testowałem  :smile: 
Piecyk gazował stał w rogu pomieszczenia i musiał grzać na maxa przez 3-4 godziny aby w całym pomieszczeniu temperatura zrobiła się znośna (był to lokal sklepu ale to nie istotne w tym momencie). Postawienie na piecyku wentylatora który robił ruch powietrza zmniejszył czas nagrzewanie pomieszczenia do uwaga: pół godziny! Nie uwierzył bym w to jakbym same tego nie spraktykował.

----------


## swieja

pablo8704 nie martw się, nie jestem aż tak strachliwa  :wink:  Całe życie w blokach marzyłam o własnym domu z ogrodem i będę go miała choćby nie wiem co.
Uważam się raczej za rozsądną osobę i zdaję sobie sprawę, że czasem się nie da i już. 
Czytam o tych osuszaczach powietrza. Wygląda to obiecująco. Wątek Liliputka o ekspresowej budowie też dodaje otuchy  :smile: 
Dużo zależy pewnie też od pogody w tym roku. Na plus dla nas, że najwięcej okien na parterze mamy od południa.

Dla ciekawych - sprawdziłam w projekcie i EP dla mojego domu to 67 a planowana pompa będzie miała 12 kWh

----------


## Myjk

> Na plus dla nas, że najwięcej okien na parterze mamy od południa.


To już zaplanujcie sobie miejsce klimę.  :wink:  Szczególnie na poddasze.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

To jeden z tych mitów, że najlepiej mieć salon/okna i taras od południa,  tylko wtedy na tarasie nikt nie siedzie bo się nie da wytrzymać na tarasie a okna od południa non stop zasłonięte roletami

----------


## swieja

Akurat na poddaszu okno od południa mam tylko jedno... w naszej sypialni  :roll eyes:  Zastanawiam się ciągle czy nie zamienić sypialni z łazienką, która w tej chwili jest dokładnie po drugiej stronie, od północy. Oba pomieszczenia mają podobną wielkość. Ale boję się, że w sypialni od północy będzie ponuro i depresyjnie. Jak myślicie?

Co do tarasu to zrobiłam to z premedytacją. Tak mamy zorientowaną działkę, że wjazd jest od północy a ogród od południa i nie chciałam tarasu od frontu. Natomiast salon nie ma kontaktu z tarasem bo jest właśnie od północy. Za to - uwaga! - od południa zaplanowałam kuchnię z jadalnią z wyjściem na taras i wyobraźcie sobie, że nie planuję rolet zewnętrznych. Tak, wiem, z pewnością dostanę udaru stojąc w tej kuchni  :cool: 

Dyskusja staje się nieco zabawna nie uważacie?

----------


## Myjk

> To jeden z tych mitów, że najlepiej mieć salon/okna i taras od południa,  tylko wtedy na tarasie nikt nie siedzie bo się nie da wytrzymać na tarasie a okna od południa non stop zasłonięte roletami


Ale trzeba też uwzględnić, że w większości czasu na tarasie siada się jednak po południu. Dlatego ja mam taras na południowy zachód, ale taras będzie w pełni zadaszony. Znajomi zrobili taras bez zadaszenia, potem ratowali się markizem, teraz mają jakąś folię rozwieszoną na belkach -- ale marudzą że to się brudzi i cieknie podczas deszczu -- jakby mieli robić znowu, to zrobiliby normalny, sztywny dach, nie zwracając uwagi że zaciemni nieco bardziej salon. Ja ogólnie też wyszedłem z takiego założenia, że czasu kiedy potrzeba tej jasności jest bardzo niewiele, zazwyczaj u nas jest nadmiar albo niedomiar światła i tak czy siak trzeba się chronić albo doświetlać sztucznie.




> Akurat na poddaszu okno od południa mam tylko jedno... w naszej sypialni  Zastanawiam się ciągle czy nie zamienić sypialni z łazienką, która w tej chwili jest dokładnie po drugiej stronie, od północy. Oba pomieszczenia mają podobną wielkość. Ale boję się, że w sypialni od północy będzie ponuro i depresyjnie. Jak myślicie?


Okno czy nie okno, gorąco będzie i nie łudź się, że ocieplenie czy brak okien coś zmieni. Nagrzewanie to jeden z powodów dla których zrezygnowałem z poddasza użytkowego. Z dwojga złego lepiej ponuro, niż się gotować w lato przed snem. Ja zaplanowałem sypialnie od południowego wschodu, łazienka od północnego wschodu. Pokoje dziecinne są na ścianie zachodniej, ale pomimo pełnego piętra planuję chłodzenie w całym domu.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Racja,

ja w Moim drugim projekcie (pierwszy poszedł do kosza) od razu zrobiłem całą konstrukcję tarasu sztywną. Wygląda super wg Mnie. NIe musi Nas ograniczać jeden taras! Ja mam dwa, od frontu domu (zachód - taras słoneczny) i od ogrodu (wschód, połowa zadaszona)

----------


## swieja

W dachu masz jakiś ażur? Czy roletę?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Na połowie ma byc pełne zadaszenie, a na drugiej połowie mają byc deski.
Taras jest na osobnej konstrukcji - stopy, bloczki, wieniec.

----------


## Myjk

> Racja,
> ja w Moim drugim projekcie (pierwszy poszedł do kosza) od razu zrobiłem całą konstrukcję tarasu sztywną. Wygląda super wg Mnie. NIe musi Nas ograniczać jeden taras! Ja mam dwa, od frontu domu (zachód - taras słoneczny) i od ogrodu (wschód, połowa zadaszona)


Wygląda fajnie i zostało wyjątkowo sprytnie zorganizowane. W celu zbierania wit. D można siedzieć pod deskami, a jak przyjdzie letni deszczyk wystarczy się schować pod stały dach bez obawy że będzie kapać na głowę albo że wichura zdmuchnie markiz czy inną folię/materiał z belek (jak u wspomnianych znajomych).

----------


## aagaaz

Witam wszystkich tegorocznych Bocianków  :smile: 

Mam nadzieję, że również w tym roku ruszymy z budową... Jesteśmy na etapie dzielenia działki i czekamy na decyzję z urzędu. Projekt indywidualny się robi, jest prawie końcowa wersja.

Myślę, że wszędzie podłogówka + grzejnik na prąd w łazienkach. Ogrzewanie na pellet.

Powodzenia dla wszystkich  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam Agnieszka

----------


## swieja

Witaj moja imienniczko  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

> Myślę, że wszędzie podłogówka + grzejnik na prąd w łazienkach. Ogrzewanie na pellet.
> 
> Powodzenia dla wszystkich 
> Pozdrawiam Agnieszka


Czemu na prąd w łazienkach? W okresie letnim wodę użytkową będziesz piecem grzać czy elektrycznie?

----------


## agaz_75

> Witaj moja imienniczko


I ja dołączam do imienniczek  :smile:

----------


## minimoni

My też pędzimy z budową  :smile:  mam nadzieję, że we wrześniu się wprowadzimy. 

*aagaaz* to tak jak my  :smile: ) Będziesz mieć kolektory słoneczne? Do podgrzewania wody w lato ?

----------


## Basia_Tomek

Startujemy podobno początkiem kwietnia  :smile:  Tak przynajmniej twierdzi na razie ekipa od fundamentów. Od maja wchodzą murarze. Od sierpnia ma wejść cieśla i dekarz w jednym  :smile: 
 :stir the pot: 

A dzisiaj odebraliśmy ostateczne (cokolwiek to znaczy) pozwolenie na budowę.

----------


## aghata86

> Startujemy podobno początkiem kwietnia  Tak przynajmniej twierdzi na razie ekipa od fundamentów. Od maja wchodzą murarze. Od sierpnia ma wejść cieśla i dekarz w jednym 
> 
> 
> A dzisiaj odebraliśmy ostateczne (cokolwiek to znaczy) pozwolenie na budowę.


A dlugo czekaliscie na pozwolenie?

----------


## laurap

Startujemy w tym roku. Projekt z Dom w Miłowonkach 3 z drobnymi zmianami. na razie szukamy ekipy i załatwiamy zgody. Startujemy na jesieni aby SSO skończyć do zimy.

Debatujemy aktualnie nad ogrzewaniem. Nie mamy dostępu do gazu więc pewnie zostanie nam wybór pompy ciepła.

----------


## Buczi

> Startujemy w tym roku. Projekt z Dom w Miłowonkach 3 z drobnymi zmianami. na razie szukamy ekipy i załatwiamy zgody. Startujemy na jesieni aby SSO skończyć do zimy.
> 
> Debatujemy aktualnie nad ogrzewaniem. Nie mamy dostępu do gazu więc pewnie zostanie nam wybór pompy ciepła.


też miałem ten problem i również zdecydowałem się na pompę ciepła  :wiggle:

----------


## Kaizen

> Debatujemy aktualnie nad ogrzewaniem. Nie mamy dostępu do gazu więc pewnie zostanie nam wybór pompy ciepła.


Polecam liczenie. W podpisie link do kalkulatorka.

----------


## freethinker

Nie mam jeszcze wody i nie będę miał przez jakieś pól roku, więc wpadłem na pomysł, żeby wywiercić studnię. Mój wykonawca twierdzi, że jest różdżkarzem i się nigdy nie pomylił. Ja w różdżkarstwo nie wierzę (mam naukowy umysł i nigdy - o ile wiem - naukowo nie udowodniono, że przy pomocy różdżkarza można wykryć wodę lepiej niż rzucając kamień w losowym kierunku), ale skoro sam gość mi się ofiarował, to skorzystałem. W ubiegłą sobotę gość łaził po działce ze swoimi różdżkami, zatknęliśmy patyk tam, gdzie pokazał, a dzisiaj przyjechał studniarz, powiercił, powiercił i wody ni ma. Czuję się, jakbym spalił w piecu z lekka ponad 1000 złotych - takie są ceny odwiertów próbnych. Ciekawe, co by powiedział wykonawca-różdżkarz, gdybym od niego zażądał zwrotu kasy?  :smile: 
Pozostaje mi kupić gdzieś jakiś zbiornik na wodę i pewnie małą pompkę i wynająć beczkowóz. Tylko nie wiem, jak się do tego beczkowozu zabrać. W internecie cisza. Po wiosce łazić i ludzi się pytać czy jak?
Przy okazji, ja też jestem z Wrocławia, a buduję się pod Trzebnicą. Duża nas tutaj.

----------


## Kamila.

My odliczamy czas do wejścia ekipy z płytą.
Może za tydzień lub dwa... tego nie wie nikt  :big grin: 

W maju będziemy mieli prąd, już taki prawdziwy nie z agregatu.
Też macie takie wrażenie jakby to wszystko nie działo się naprawdę?  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Czuję się, jakbym spalił w piecu z lekka ponad 1000 złotych - takie są ceny odwiertów próbnych.


Drogo macie. Ja płaciłem 15zł/m odwiertu.

----------


## freethinker

To Ty miałeś tanio, a nie ja drogo.  :smile:  Dzwoniłem po wszystkich specach w okolicy i chcieli co najmniej 50 złotych za metr. Takie są ceny u nas.

----------


## swieja

> My odliczamy czas do wejścia ekipy z płytą.
> Może za tydzień lub dwa... tego nie wie nikt 
> 
> W maju będziemy mieli prąd, już taki prawdziwy nie z agregatu.
> Też macie takie wrażenie jakby to wszystko nie działo się naprawdę?


Dokładnie też mam takie wrażenie. Nie dowierzam. Albo raczej nie chcę się cieszyć zbyt wcześnie. 
Czekamy w tej chwili na kredyt. Mąż jest spokojny, nie ma wątpliwości, że go dostaniemy. Tym bardziej, że pani z banku to potwierdziła. Ale póki nie zobaczę pieniędzy na koncie to mam nie mam pewności.
A tak z ciekawości, ile czekaliście na kredyt, ci którzy go brali? Mój brat buduje za gotówkę. Zazdroszczę mu  :wink: 

Druga sprawa to konserwator zabytków. Za późno się za to zabraliśmy. Wczoraj polecony facet oświecił nas, że procedura trwa miesiąc, bo projekt ma być zatwierdzony przez urząd. Ale konserwator wrocławski już projekt widział i go zatwierdził więc może tylko o to chodziło i jednak nie będzie trzeba tyle czekać. No ale pozostaje strach, że wykopią jakieś skorupy i szlak mnie wtedy trafi  :wink:

----------


## swieja

Widzę, że Wrocławianie uciekają na północ  :big grin:  Ja na południe, w okolice Sobótki. Z pracowni będę miała widok na górę!

----------


## aghata86

Super ze tyle osob z mojej okoliczy. A skad bedziecie brac materialy budowlane? Ja chyba od Szostaka

----------


## swieja

Mąż dostał listę polecanych hurtowni od naszego kierownika. Jak wróci do domu to go spytam. Na razie pojechał dokończyć płot. Deszcz go nie zniechęcił :big grin:

----------


## Wekto

> Też macie takie wrażenie jakby to wszystko nie działo się naprawdę?


Bocianki, przygotujcie się na rollercoaster emocjonalny. Nie wiem czy ktoś Wam to mówił ale budowa to dość wyczerpująca i fizycznie i psychicznie przygoda. Od euforii do rezygnacji i ponownie olbrzymiej motywacji do działania. Wszystko jest do przezwyciężenia i upragniony cel na ogół wart jest tego poświęcenia.

PS. Nie bez przyczyny budowa bądź remont domu to jeden z 10 najczęstszych powodów rozwodowych  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

Swieja, nie wiem, o którym etapie zmagań z konserwatorem mówisz, ale nie licz, że będzie specjalnie szybciej u niego, bo projekt widział. Ja mam zabytkowy układ ruralistyczny w tej mojej podtrzebnickiej wiosce, więc najpierw przy wydawaniu warunków zabudowy, a potem przy okazji tworzenia projektu domu (mam projekt indywidualny) konsultowałem się z konserwatorem telefonicznie i listownie, konserwator widział projekt i go zaaprobował przed złożeniem wniosku o PnB. Liczyłem, że będzie szybciej rozpatrywał sprawę w ramach procedury wydawania PnB. Tymczasem trzeci tydzień leży już u niego pismo ze starostwa, a odpowiedzi nie ma. Zaprawdę, zawsze trzeba zakładać, że jak w prawie jest gdzieś określony jakiś termin maksymalny, to oznacza to po prostu termin rozpatrywania sprawy.
Kredyt dopiero mnie czeka, bo mogę się ubiegać o kredyt dopiero jako posiadacz PnB (tak mi w banku powiedzieli), ale na szczęście mam na tyle środków własnych, by rozpocząć prace, nie oglądając się na bank.
Aghata86, jeszcze nie wiem, skąd będę brał. Jak będę zamawiał pierwszą dostawę, to roześle zapytania i wybiorę najtańszą opcję, a potem to już pewnie przy niej pozostanę. Wydaje mi się, że tak chyba będzie najlepiej.

----------


## agaz_75

> Super ze tyle osob z mojej okoliczy. A skad bedziecie brac materialy budowlane? Ja chyba od Szostaka


Szostaka mam pod nosem ale może jeszcze z Budusa bo tam mamy spore znajomości i na spore upusty możemy liczyć .

----------


## Kamila.

> Bocianki, przygotujcie się na rollercoaster emocjonalny. Nie wiem czy ktoś Wam to mówił ale budowa to dość wyczerpująca i fizycznie i psychicznie przygoda. Od euforii do rezygnacji i ponownie olbrzymiej motywacji do działania. Wszystko jest do przezwyciężenia i upragniony cel na ogół wart jest tego poświęcenia.
> 
> PS. Nie bez przyczyny budowa bądź remont domu to jeden z 10 najczęstszych powodów rozwodowych


 :big grin: 
Dlatego o tym napisałam. To nasza druga budowa i adrenalina już teraz chwilami daje o sobie znać  :wink: 
No ale żyje się tylko raz więc... hulaj dusza, piekła nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## aghata86

U mnie jest tak, ze mąż sie nie wtrąca, ja wszystko organizuje (prawie), ja wybralam projekt, ja zalatwiam papiery, ja dom wykoncze po swojemu. Mąż ciężko pracuje fizycznie. Mysle ze u nas klotni nie bedzie  :smile:  czasem bede pewnie tylko plakac ze cos nie idzie jak trzeba. 
Uwielbiam kiedy dzieje sie cos w moim zyciu, nie lubie stac w miejscu dlatego wybralismy budowe domu a nie zakup mieszkania. W domu zawsze jest cos do roboty i zawsze sie cos dzieje. 
Dzwonilam wczoraj do starostwa w Trzebnicy ponoc maja zawaline biurko wnioskami o pnb i czeka sie maksymalny okres czasu.

----------


## Myjk

Ja też sam walczę z domem. Czasem trochę smutno tak samemu, ale żona woli czytać książki gdy ja kombinuję jak koń pod górę.  :big tongue:

----------


## Norbi89

Witajcie !  :smile: 
Wraz z żoną już mam nadzieje że niebawem ruszymy z budową  :smile:  (pozwolenie na koniec Kwietnia powinno być)  Dom w Jabłonkach 5 poszerzony od strony garażu  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Witaj Norbi89  :smile: 

Co do konserwatora to mamy już pozwolenie na budowę i do niego dołączone jest pismo, że nie ma zastrzeżeń. U nas jest obszar obserwacji archeologicznej bo w pobliżu jest jakieś stanowisko archeologiczne. Ale nie ma nadzoru, nie ma żadnych dodatkowych wytycznych np. o wyglądzie domu. Czytałam wcześniej o tych procedurach i dowiedziałam się, że powinniśmy tylko zgłosić, że np. za tydzień ściągamy humus. A oni mogą zechcieć przyjechać, ale najczęściej wysyłają pismo, że jak coś znajdziemy to mamy zgłosić. No ale teraz wygląda to inaczej  :sad:  Mam nadzieję, że jednak jakoś się z nim dogadamy. Znajomy zgłosił tylko dane konserwatora, który się zajmie ich sprawą i umówił się, że ruszają z budową, a papiery się robią w międzyczasie. Mam nadzieję, że  u nas też to wystarczy. Jak nie to męża chyba uduszę. Bo miał się tym zająć już miesiąc temu  :mad: 

U nas układ taki: mąż zajmuje się budową, ja zajmę się wykończenie oraz suszę mu głowę, by wszystko robił po kolei i nie zapomniał o niczym. Kończy się to tym, że robię mu awantury np. o konserwatora. Podnoszę mu ciśnienie i wtedy przez jakiś czas sprawy załatwiane są od ręki. Jak zadowolony z siebie zaczyna zwalniać to widać wyraźnie, że czas na kolejną awanturę  :rotfl: 
Jakoś nie mogę przyswoić tej mądrości, że jak się faceta poprosi o coś, to nie trzeba mu o tym przypominać co pół roku  :cool:

----------


## pesce

Ja wciąż nie moge uwierzyć ze coś sie zaczyna dziać. Mam na działce 29 palet bloczków i wczoraj zmontowali nie blaszaka. Kupiłam sobie łopatę i grila  :wink:  mogę zaczynać  budowę . Szkoda , ze projekt jeszcze nie jest skończony  :sad:  u mnie ociągają sie branżyści.
mam juz projekt zjazdu ,uzgodnienie odprowadzenia wód opadowych, warunki techniczne z wodociągów .
podobnie jak *agatha86* ogarńiam wszystko, a mąż w NL., do tego dwójka dzieci.
Zazdroszczę Wam wszystkim, którzy macie juz PNB albo przynajmniej papiery złożone.

----------


## Kamila.

Pesce ważne że masz bloczki, blaszaka, łopatę i grila  :wink: 
Reszta sama przyjdzie, zapewne już niedługo  :hug: 

Ja w zeszłym roku zaszalałam i kupiłam taki wynalazek do wyrywania chwastów wraz z korzeniami (nie trzeba się schylać  :big grin:  ), łopatę, grabie, kilka różnych mniejszych akcesoriów i "patyki" do kiełbasek na ognisko, gdyż te naturalne wciąż nam gdzieś znikały.
Docelowo ma być miejsce na ognisko w leśnej części ogrodu i cichy zakątek na kawę z hamakiem  :roll eyes: 

Banan na buzi mi się robi gdy czytam to co napisałam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

> Ja też sam walczę z domem. Czasem trochę smutno tak samemu, ale żona woli czytać książki gdy ja kombinuję jak koń pod górę.


No wiesz co Myjk  :mad:  samemu? A bocianki to co? Tu masz towarzyszy niedoli budowlanej i fajnie by było gdyby nikt nie był w tej grupie sam  :big tongue: 
Jakby co będziemy kombinować jak stado koni  :wink: 
Głowa do góry, wiosna idzie  :big lol:

----------


## agaz_75

> U mnie jest tak, ze mąż sie nie wtrąca, ja wszystko organizuje (prawie), ja wybralam projekt, ja zalatwiam papiery, ja dom wykoncze po swojemu. Mąż ciężko pracuje fizycznie. Mysle ze u nas klotni nie bedzie  czasem bede pewnie tylko plakac ze cos nie idzie jak trzeba. 
> Uwielbiam kiedy dzieje sie cos w moim zyciu, nie lubie stac w miejscu dlatego wybralismy budowe domu a nie zakup mieszkania. W domu zawsze jest cos do roboty i zawsze sie cos dzieje. 
> Dzwonilam wczoraj do starostwa w Trzebnicy ponoc maja zawaline biurko wnioskami o pnb i czeka sie maksymalny okres czasu.


to podobnie jak u mnie  póki co to ja załatwiam wszystko dotyczące spraw papierkowych od projektu po sprawy z architektem, wnioski itd   :smile:  ja była w piątek w zakładach komunalnym wniosek złożony i czeka w kolejności na mega kupie i nawet znajomości nie pomogły bo braki kadrowe ich przerosły

----------


## Myjk

> No wiesz co Myjk  samemu? A bocianki to co? Tu masz towarzyszy niedoli budowlanej i fajnie by było gdyby nikt nie był w tej grupie sam 
> Jakby co będziemy kombinować jak stado koni 
> Głowa do góry, wiosna idzie


O, fajnie. Grupa wsparcia TNB.  :wink:  Oby tylko się to nie zmieniło w grupę AA gdzieś w okolicach SSO.  :wink:

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> A dlugo czekaliscie na pozwolenie?


Nie, raczej dość szybko... 1,5 miesiąca czy jakoś tak.

----------


## swieja

> O, fajnie. Grupa wsparcia TNB.  Oby tylko się to nie zmieniło w grupę AA gdzieś w okolicach SSO.


Haha  :big lol:  Tak może być, patrząc na to sie dzieje teraz, a to dopiero papiery  :wink: 

Troche mnie mąż załamał po rozmowie z sąsiadem. Okazuje sie, że właściciel pól obok nas suto opryskuje randapem i tępi wszystko co żyje na jego polu. Potrafi opryskać zboże trzy dni przed zbiorem, bo ma wtedy lepiej wyschnięte i jakaś maszyna do młucenia mu się nie zapycha... Oby tylko nas nie opryskiwał  :sad: 

Musimy pomyśleć o jakimś wysokim płocie czy co...
Człowiek chce do natury, ale chyba musiał by szałas w Puszczy Białowieskiej postawić.

----------


## pesce

*swieja* nie zazdroszczę Ci. NIgdy nie wiadomo na kogo się trafi.
Kiedy szukałam działki trafiłam na miejsce idealne,Kilkadziesiąt metrów do puszczy, cisza, spokój, bociany, nowe domki... a za miedzą ewentualny sąsiad zbudował jakąs dziwną instalację z bali drewnianych i na samej granicy nasypal górę ziemi. Na dodatek stwierdzil, że ta góra będzie jeszcze wyższa . ponieważ działka była płytka a szeroka to sobie odpuściłam z takim sąsiadem.

Odnośnie Bocianków: dobrze byc razem w doli i niedoli budowlanej.  :smile:  W kupie raźniej.

----------


## Kamila.

> O, fajnie. Grupa wsparcia TNB.  Oby tylko się to nie zmieniło w grupę AA gdzieś w okolicach SSO.


 :big lol: 
Pożyjemy zobaczymy  :roll eyes: 
I tak oto, zupełnie przez przypadek, powstała grupa wsparcia TNB  :big grin:

----------


## laurap

> Ja też sam walczę z domem. Czasem trochę smutno tak samemu, ale żona woli czytać książki gdy ja kombinuję jak koń pod górę.


Ja musiałam odrzucić książki, kosztem czytania gazet, forum, artykułów. Ja analizuję, mąż działa  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Droga grupo TNB! My tu gadu gadu, a przed chwilą wyszedł mój przyszły (raczej) majster. Wycenił, podał pierwszy termin na rozpoczęcie prac. Tak to wygląda:

1. Fundamenty + ściany fundamentowe z bloczka + ocieplenie ścian (z folią i dysperbitem) - 8 tys. zł
Pierwszy możliwy start jak nic się nie zesra, tuż przed świętami, 8 kwietnia. Kolejny, tuż po świętach czyli 16 kwietnia.
Tu może dojść jeszcze niecka basenowa za około 2 tys. zł.

2. Ściany Parteru - 8 tys. zł
3. Strop - 7 tys. zł
4. Ściany piętra - 8 tys. zł
5. Strop piętra - 8 tys. zł (o, tego nie zauważyłem przy rozmowie -- my nie mamy stropu betonowego nad piętrem, tylko wieniec + "strop" drewniany" + sufit podwieszany).
6. Schody - 3 tys. zł
7. Ściany działowe - 6 tys. zł
8. Końcowe rozliczenie +7 tys. zł.

W sumie 57 tys. zł

Nie ma tu oczywiście więźby, ale ponoć to około 7 tys. zł Jakby odpadł ten strop na piętrze to byłoby całkiem znośnie cenowo. Ale już dzisiaj nie będę atakować w tej sprawie. Jak jednak tak pozostanie, to trzeba będzie jednak powalczyć z ceną, bo 60 planowałem maksymalnie wydać już z więźbą.

----------


## swieja

A ta więźba to też tylko robocizna rozumiem? 
Mąż zdecydował się na prefabrykowaną i koszt to około 17 tys. już gotowej zamontowanej. W ten sposób unikniemy irytującego słupa w pokoju dziecięcym.
Te prace co wymieniłeś u nas wyjdą 55 tys.
Dom około 230 m2

Obejrzałam płoty drewniane, będzie trzeba jakiś taki wysoki postawić z tamtej strony. Tylko szkoda, że to od południa. Zasłonię sobie ogród. A chciałam tam zrobić warzywnik i kury umieścić. Ale trudno, nie dam się tak łatwo  :wink: 
Docelowo mamy zamiar od niego odkupić sąsiednią działkę budowlaną, by mieć większy ogród i staw. Będzie się trzeba zastanowić, czy nie odkupić kawałka pola, żeby zrobić strefę buforową dla jego życiobójczych zapędów :mad:

----------


## laurap

U nas robocizna wyliczona na poziomie 40k netto (bez dachu). Tylko dom sporo mniejszy z poddaszem użytkowym. 154 m2

Właściwie mam już wyliczony całkowity koszt SSO z dachem i raczej zmieścimy się w założonych kosztach. My budujemy systemem zleconym.

Przerąbane z tym pryskaniem swieja. Ja mam tylko poligon w pobliżu  :big tongue:  ale wygaszany jest całe szczęście

----------


## Myjk

> A ta więźba to też tylko robocizna rozumiem? 
> Mąż zdecydował się na prefabrykowaną i koszt to około 17 tys. już gotowej zamontowanej. W ten sposób unikniemy irytującego słupa w pokoju dziecięcym.
> Te prace co wymieniłeś u nas wyjdą 55 tys.
> Dom około 230 m2


Oczywiście to tylko robocizna. Materiał, w zależności od jakości drewna (a kupię chyba najtańsze z możliwych, bo poddasze nieużytkowe będzie), między 10 a 15 tys. zł Dachów mam w sumie 380m2.

----------


## investor1

Witam. Dziś zakończony stan zero doskonały 3,  koszt 38000 brutto robocizna +materiał. Majster za sso z więźbą i deskowaniem liczy sobie 50000, ale nie interesują mnie stemple, szalunki i blaszak.

----------


## Hellenaj

> Szostaka mam pod nosem ale może jeszcze z Budusa bo tam mamy spore znajomości i na spore upusty możemy liczyć .


Agaz_75 heheh może mamy te same znaojomości  :wink:  a w którą stronę od Wrocławia budujesz?
My południe


U nas JUTRO ma być złożony wniosek o pnb, niestety na pewno bedziemy musieli uzupełniać, bo mamy pronblem z wodą.... pod koniec marca mają zapaść jakieś decyzje, czy zrobią nam wodociąg, cyz będziemy sami musieli sobie zrobić....  tak czy siak najważniejsze, żeby leciało już te 65dni....

Swoją drogą, Ci któzy mają już pnb, ile czekaliście na pozwolenie?

Buduje ktoś na południu Wrocławia? :cool:

----------


## Busters

Ja czekalem 4 miesiace  :big grin:  Na szczescie sie nei spieszylem.

----------


## laurap

Ja mam lekką zagwozdkę. Szef budowy rekomenduje nam lane fundamenty. Z drugiej strony na osiedlu na którym będziemy się budować, wszystkie domy stawiane są na bloczkach. Grunt jest stabilny, piasek jako podłoże. Zastanawiamy się nad zasadnością lania fundamentów, tym bardziej że to nam strasznie podbija koszt budowy (sam wynajem szalunków wyszedł ok 4000 zł, nie licząc betonu). Wychodzi na ok 6000 zł różnicy w kosztach.

Jakie robicie fundamenty?

----------


## swieja

> Agaz_75 heheh może mamy te same znaojomości  a w którą stronę od Wrocławia budujesz?
> My południe
> 
> 
> U nas JUTRO ma być złożony wniosek o pnb, niestety na pewno bedziemy musieli uzupełniać, bo mamy pronblem z wodą.... pod koniec marca mają zapaść jakieś decyzje, czy zrobią nam wodociąg, cyz będziemy sami musieli sobie zrobić....  tak czy siak najważniejsze, żeby leciało już te 65dni....
> 
> Swoją drogą, Ci któzy mają już pnb, ile czekaliście na pozwolenie?
> 
> Buduje ktoś na południu Wrocławia?


My na południu, ale nie pod samym Wrocławiem tylko w okolicach Ślęży. Dziś byliśmy zobaczyć garaż. Dla nas to wydarzenie  :wink:  Mokro tam i błoto po kostki....

Na decyzję czekaliśmy 60 dni.

Co do fundamentów to planujemy zwykłe bloczki. Jeśli grunt nie budzi wątpliwości to mąż twierdzi, że nie ma sensu inwestować. A robiliście badanie gruntu?

----------


## Myjk

> Swoją drogą, Ci któzy mają już pnb, ile czekaliście na pozwolenie?


Jak już niedawno pisałem, 3 tygodnie. Że nie poinformowali mnie o tym i odebrałem po 2 miesiącach, to już inna kwestia.

----------


## agaz_75

> Agaz_75 heheh może mamy te same znaojomości  a w którą stronę od Wrocławia budujesz?
> My południe
> 
> 
> U nas JUTRO ma być złożony wniosek o pnb, niestety na pewno bedziemy musieli uzupełniać, bo mamy pronblem z wodą.... pod koniec marca mają zapaść jakieś decyzje, czy zrobią nam wodociąg, cyz będziemy sami musieli sobie zrobić....  tak czy siak najważniejsze, żeby leciało już te 65dni....
> 
> Swoją drogą, Ci któzy mają już pnb, ile czekaliście na pozwolenie?
> 
> Buduje ktoś na południu Wrocławia?


To my chyba wschód  :smile:  kierunek Warszawa  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakie robicie fundamenty?


Ławy lane + ściana fundamentowa z bloczków. Na dobrą sprawę, jak policzysz zaprawę do murowania bloczków, to materiał wychodzi bardzo podobnie. Robocizna przy szalowaniu może odrobinę mniejsza. Ale właśnie wynajem szalunków robi różnicę - dlatego nikt nie wylewa dzisiaj ścian fundamentowych.

IMO nie warto wydawać pieniędzy, bo ławy załatwiają stabilność.

----------


## agaz_75

Kurczę cos mi nie gra z tym projektem : napisane jest salon z jadalnią 31,9 m2 a ja mierze i mi wychodzi niecałe 21 m2 i mam nadzieję że to ja źle mierze . Mówię do meza żeby sprawdził to nie ma czasu

----------


## surgi22

To mu powiedz że będzie jadł na stojąco bo na krzesło miejsca braknie  :big grin:

----------


## laurap

> Ławy lane + ściana fundamentowa z bloczków. Na dobrą sprawę, jak policzysz zaprawę do murowania bloczków, to materiał wychodzi bardzo podobnie. Robocizna przy szalowaniu może odrobinę mniejsza. Ale właśnie wynajem szalunków robi różnicę - dlatego nikt nie wylewa dzisiaj ścian fundamentowych.
> 
> IMO nie warto wydawać pieniędzy, bo ławy załatwiają stabilność.


Tak, masz rację. Materiały podobnie, beton nawet tańszy. Porozmawiam jeszcze z naszym projektantem i zarazem kier. budowy. Mam ekipę z polecenia z bardzo dobrą opinią i wiem że bloczki postawią jak trzeba. Grunt nie jest wymagający więc nie widzę w sumie jakiś specjalnych wskazań do lania fundamentów przy tym koszcie.

Ewentualnie dla spokoju zbadamy grunt.


A tak swoją drogą, to okazuje się że mamy OZC - audyt był dodany do projektu, tylko nasz projektant to sobie zostawił do dokumentacji. A ja tu kombinuję jak koń pod górę  :wink:  w przyszłym tyg dostanę skan  :smile: 

Mój mąż właśnie oświadczył, że to ja będę podejmować decyzje budowlane bo on za bardzo emocjonalnie do tego podchodzi  :bash:

----------


## agaz_75

> To mu powiedz że będzie jadł na stojąco bo na krzesło miejsca braknie


haha albo w ogóle nie będzie jadł  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Zlozylam w gminie wniosek o pozwolenie wyciecia brzozy samosiejki ktora rosnia na drodze kolo naszej dzialki, jest to droga gminna...jak myslicie ile bede czekac na decyzje?

----------


## swieja

Z wycinkami nie mam doświadczenia, ale doświadczenie mam, że im się jest bardziej upierdliwym tym szybciej  :wink:  Pewnie nie wszędzie się to sprawdza, ale warto mieć to na uwadze.

My jesteśmy po drugiej rozmowie z konserwatorem. Jakaś zmiana nastąpiła niebywała, bo się nagle okazało, że nie ma problemu z budową. Możemy zaczynać choćby za tydzień. Musimy tylko zawołać konserwatora na zdjęcie humusu a papiery "zrobią się" w międzyczasie  :big grin: 
Kredyt też w ostatniej fazie, póki co wszystko pozytywnie. Do końca tygodnia powinna być decyzja a w przyszłym tyg, kasa na koncie  :big grin: 

Ruszamy!! Aż mi się gorąco zrobiło z wrażenia!!

Co planujecie na podjazd? Mąż musi wysypać kruszywo, by ciężki sprzęt mógł wjechać i się nie utopić w naszym błotku. Ja zastanawiam się czy to będzie miało potem wpływ na to, co ja bym tam chciała na tym podjeździe zrobić (kostka) oraz na moje rabatki, jak on mi teraz wszystko kruszywem zasypie. Czy może nie potrzebnie się przejmuję bo koparka i tak wgniecie to głęboko w błoto i śladu po tym nie będzie?

----------


## Kamila.

> Swoją drogą, Ci któzy mają już pnb, ile czekaliście na pozwolenie?


Dokładnie 35 dni  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Ja czekam dwa tygodnie i juz bym chciala, mąż chce zmienic prace a nie moze bo musimy miec papier ze ma umowe do kredytu. 
A jest ktos z okolic Trzebnicy a kto juz ma pnb?

----------


## Hellenaj

*Myjk, Kamila*  - to ekspresem wydano pnb! pomijam oczywiście fakt niepowiadomienia......
We Wrocławiu składaliście??
Pchnęliście we mnie nadzieję, ze jednak w czerwcu ruszymy  :wink: 

*Swieja* - hehe to będziemy prawie sąsiadkami  :wink:  My ciut dalej, okolice Radomierzyc, Biestrzykowa, Żernik  :wink:   a teraz to chyba mam do Ciebie jeszcze bliżej - córkę woże do Wysokiej do przedszkola  :wink:  

Odnośnie fundamntów  - u nas ławy lane a na to bloczki

Przebieram nózkami dziś i czekam na wieści od architetkta, bo dziś ma złożyc projekt..... 

Kolejne pytanie do Was drogie bocianki: czy macie dojazd do swoich działek utwardzony czy tzw. "polna droga" ? Bedziecie utwardzań jakimś tłuczniem? Obawiam się, że jak HDS wpadnie z bloczkami  to się zakopie....  Musze popytać sasiadów jak robili, bo widzę, ze koło nich utwardzone, więc pewnie mają namiary na utwardzenie drogi

----------


## Hellenaj

aaaaa *Swieja*, doczytałam - okolice Ślęży a nie Ślęzy  :wink:

----------


## swieja

> aaaaa *Swieja*, doczytałam - okolice Ślęży a nie Ślęzy


W okolicach Ślęzy - rzeki to ja mieszkam teraz  :smile:  na Klecinie. 

Co do dojazdu to mamy drogę polną właściwie. Ale nie jest tragiczna. Dziury zasypane kruszywem. Swoją drogą ciekawe czy są jakieś plany na zrobienie porządnej. Najważniejsze, że donikąd nie prowadzi  :wink:  Łączy się łukiem z inną, równoległą drogą, która jest lepsza i szersza więc u nas nie jeździ NIC. Trzeba tylko odkupić jeszcze jakieś dwa hektary za płotem i jestem w niebie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk, Kamila*  - to ekspresem wydano pnb! pomijam oczywiście fakt niepowiadomienia......
> We Wrocławiu składaliście??


Ja konkretnie podlegam pod podwarszawski Otwock. Urząd, o którym się swoje nasłuchałem.

----------


## Kamila.

> *Myjk, Kamila*  - to ekspresem wydano pnb! pomijam oczywiście fakt niepowiadomienia......
> We Wrocławiu składaliście??
> Kolejne pytanie do Was drogie bocianki: czy macie dojazd do swoich działek utwardzony czy tzw. "polna droga" ? Bedziecie utwardzań jakimś tłuczniem? Obawiam się, że jak HDS wpadnie z bloczkami  to się zakopie....  Musze popytać sasiadów jak robili, bo widzę, ze koło nich utwardzone, więc pewnie mają namiary na utwardzenie drogi


Do Wrocławia to ja mam 350 km  :big grin: 
Koło działki mam drogę gminną więc nie muszę utwardzać ani robić niczego.




> Jakie robicie fundamenty?


My będziemy dążyć do budynku energooszczędnego, więc stawiamy go na płycie fundamentowej.

----------


## Hellenaj

haha, a ja sobie ubzdurałam, ze wy z Wrocławia  :big grin:   :big grin:  

no nic, tak czy siak będę ładnie się usmiechała do wszytkich dokoła, zeby pozowlenie było szybciej  :big grin:

----------


## aniak71

Witam wszystkie BOCIANKI 2017. Mam nadzieję, że my także w tym roku zaczniemy budowę. Projekt kupiony ( gotowy). PnB już mamy ( czekaliśmy na jego wydanie tylko 22 dni). Czekamy tylko aż pogoda będzie bardziej sprzyjająca i spokojnie bez ryzyka " zatopienia"  koparki będzie można wjechać na działkę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agaz_75

> W okolicach Ślęzy - rzeki to ja mieszkam teraz  na Klecinie. 
> 
> Co do dojazdu to mamy drogę polną właściwie. Ale nie jest tragiczna. Dziury zasypane kruszywem. Swoją drogą ciekawe czy są jakieś plany na zrobienie porządnej. Najważniejsze, że donikąd nie prowadzi  Łączy się łukiem z inną, równoległą drogą, która jest lepsza i szersza więc u nas nie jeździ NIC. Trzeba tylko odkupić jeszcze jakieś dwa hektary za płotem i jestem w niebie


To ja Psie Pole pół zycia  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> *Myjk, Kamila*  - to ekspresem wydano pnb! pomijam oczywiście fakt niepowiadomienia......
> We Wrocławiu składaliście??
> Pchnęliście we mnie nadzieję, ze jednak w czerwcu ruszymy 
> 
> *Swieja* - hehe to będziemy prawie sąsiadkami  My ciut dalej, okolice Radomierzyc, Biestrzykowa, Żernik   a teraz to chyba mam do Ciebie jeszcze bliżej - córkę woże do Wysokiej do przedszkola  
> 
> Odnośnie fundamntów  - u nas ławy lane a na to bloczki
> 
> Przebieram nózkami dziś i czekam na wieści od architetkta, bo dziś ma złożyc projekt..... 
> ...


My mamy drogę elegancka kostkę

----------


## agaz_75

> aaaaa *Swieja*, doczytałam - okolice Ślęży a nie Ślęzy


Ty czytasz jak ja  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

Ja muszę przyznać, że moja gmina jest ok. Okazało się w ubiegłym roku, że w ramach inwestycji wodociągowej nie dociągnęli planowanego wodociągu do mojej działki. Porozmawiałem z odpowiedzialną osobą w gminie i przedłużyli wodociąg. Tzn. przedłużyli teoretycznie, bo w praktyce musieli przez to przesunąć inwestycję na ten rok, ale to podejście mnie naprawdę powaliło. Już wyobrażam sobie, jakbym toczył podobną rozmowę we wrocławskim urzędzie miejskim. Do działki mam na razie ok. 40 metrów gminnej drogi gruntowej, ubitej na szczęście przez maszyny rolnicze. Ale gmina mi już obiecała jej utwardzenie w przyszłym roku. Wygląda na to, że naprawdę im zależy na inwestorach.

----------


## laurap

My mamy polną ubitą utwardzoną tłuczniem. Mam nadzieję że gmina coś kiedyś podziała.

Co do fundamentów, to po podliczeniu wyszło na murowane. Różnica w koszcie 7400.

Ciekawa jestem jaki u nas będzie czas oczekiwania na PnB. Zanim jednak złożymy wniosek, musimy podjąć decyzję co do ogrzewania. Tylko już mnie trafia bo nie mogę uzyskać żadnej oferty na PC. Jakby moi klienci mieli czekać tyle na ofertę, to bym nic nie sprzedała...

----------


## Hellenaj

> Ja muszę przyznać, że moja gmina jest ok. Okazało się w ubiegłym roku, że w ramach inwestycji wodociągowej nie dociągnęli planowanego wodociągu do mojej działki. Porozmawiałem z odpowiedzialną osobą w gminie i przedłużyli wodociąg. Tzn. przedłużyli teoretycznie, bo w praktyce musieli przez to przesunąć inwestycję na ten rok, ale to podejście mnie naprawdę powaliło. Już wyobrażam sobie, jakbym toczył podobną rozmowę we wrocławskim urzędzie miejskim. Do działki mam na razie ok. 40 metrów gminnej drogi gruntowej, ubitej na szczęście przez maszyny rolnicze. Ale gmina mi już obiecała jej utwardzenie w przyszłym roku. Wygląda na to, że naprawdę im zależy na inwestorach.


o jaaaaaaa freethinker, która to gmina, sprzedaję swoje pole i kupuje obok Ciebie  :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## aghata86

Mozna zlozyc wniosek o pnb a potem ewentualnie zmienic sposob ogrzewania. My  zlozylismy z piece naie ekogroszek a tez myslimy o pc

----------


## freethinker

Wisznia Mała rulez!

----------


## aghata86

Wisznia Mała to moje rejony, mozna powiedziec ze sie wychowalam w tej gminie. Ale my troche dalej 5km od Trzebnicy droga na Milicz

----------


## swieja

W koło Milicza też szukaliśmy ziemi. Ale jak nam się auto raz popsuło i musieliśmy wołać pomoc drogową by nas przywieźli do domu to stwierdziliśmy, że Dolina Baryczy nas nie chce i przenieśliśmy poszukiwania na drugą stronę  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

Wisznia mała ahhhh daleko ... moje serce na połudnu Wrocławia  :wink:  ale w Wiszni mój promotor mieszka  :big grin: 

wniosek o pnb jeszcze nie złożony, brakuje jedno podpisu..... dopiero jutro pójdzie

----------


## freethinker

Mi się póki co Wisznia Mała bardzo podoba. Urzędnikom zależy, żeby ludzie się budowali. Proszą tylko, by się jak najszybciej zameldować, żeby przestać płacić podatki Dutkiewiczowi. Przy drodze na Milicz też fajnie się budować. Blisko jesienią na grzyby do Skoroszowa lub Gruszeczki. Jak skończą robić drogę na Poznań, wjazd do miasta będzie świetny.

----------


## aghata86

Maja tez robic mala obwodnice z Trzebnicy do Ksieginic i juz jest zaplanowany remont drogi Trzebnica Milicz, jak juz wszystko wybuduja to bede miala 20 min do Wroclawia. A dzialke z mpzp kupilismy za 33 tys a nie 133 jak Malin czy Ligota Piekna

----------


## swieja

Mamy kredyt!! Hura! 
Za tydzień ruszamy!

----------


## agaz_75

> Mamy kredyt!! Hura! 
> Za tydzień ruszamy!


Super wiadomość !! Gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## minimoni

My na pozwolenie na budowę czekaliśmy 22 dni, kredyt półtora miesiąca.

U nas było tyle wody na działce, że myślałam że będzie problem. Zrobili szalunki, ładnie zalali betonem, a teraz już układają bloczki  :smile:  Wszystko idzie w tempie ekspresowym  :smile: 

My zostajemy przy pellecie, jakoś bałam się pompy ciepła powietrznej, że nie podoła jak trafią się koszmarne mrozy.
*
Swieja* Gratki  :smile:

----------


## laurap

Swieja super! kiedy ruszacie?

w jakim banku bierzecie kredyt?

----------


## swieja

Bierzemy w ING, bez problemu wszystko, polecam.

Ruszymy jak się mąż umówi z ekipą, pewnie sam koniec marca albo pierwsze dni kwietnia  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Dostalam od firmy wycene montazu c.o. i wodnonie kanalizacyjnego na pompe ciepla. Pompa powietrzna 26tys a calosc 44 tys wszystko zo materialem juz. Pompa Nibe 12kw. Co o tym myslicie?

----------


## Myjk

Coś nieprecyzyjnie wyrażone -- co ma kanalizacja do PC? Sama pompa do Twojego domu za 26 tys. zł to jakaś masakra. OZC wykonane? Bez tego nie ma co podchodzić do wyboru źródła ciepła (na jakiej podstawie oferent dobrał 12kW pompę do Twojego domu? -- przecież na szybko było tutaj wyliczone maks. 6kW). Poza tym poszukaj ofert z instalacją na pompie Panasonic (widzę LG też wchodzi w PC PW), absolutnie maksymalnie o mocy 9kW. Po wykonaniu OZC może wyjść, że wystarczy 7kW z grzałkami. Cała kotłownia (PC + CWU) powinna kosztować w porywach 25-26. Przykład (to jest sprzedawca buszujący także po forum FM, nie polecam -- bo parę razy się spiąłem w kwestiach sprzedażowych, które nie były korzystne dla kupującego -- ale daję tylko jako pogląd): http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...748067186.html -- podana cena na całą kotłownię z VAT 23 (bez montażu). Trzeba się tylko dowiedzieć ile montaż, bo przy VAT8 wychodzi sprzęt niewiele ponad 21 tys. zł (do tego już ze zbędnym wg wielu osób, sprzęgłem). Jeśli 4-5 tys. policzą za montaż, to się zmieści w cenie podanej przez Ciebie samej pompy. I powtarzam, najpierw OZC, potem dobór mocy źródła.

----------


## agaz_75

> Bierzemy w ING, bez problemu wszystko, polecam.
> 
> Ruszymy jak się mąż umówi z ekipą, pewnie sam koniec marca albo pierwsze dni kwietnia


swieja wyślę Ci pytanko na priv  :smile:

----------


## laurap

ja dzisiaj podzwoniłam trochę po instalatorach PC ale pewnie też powysyłają za duże moce. Najwyżej będziemy to potem korygować. 

mnie już tu panowie na forum przećwiczyli, co trzeba robić  :wink:  OZC to odstawa  :smile: 

Mam za to już wyceny na swój zbiornik LPG 2700 l z przyłączami. wychodzi ok 12000 zł (taka średnia z 3 ofert). W 20k powinnam się zmieścić z kotłem. Jeżeli wycena na PC wyjdzie podobnie to wybór będzie prosty. Ale jeżeli właśnie powyżej 30 tyś zł, to ja nie widzę ekonomicznej zasadności PC. średnia za gaz Propan w ciągu roku to 1,5 za litr (i taka średnia się utrzymuje od kilku lat). W 2016 w maju był za 1,12 brutto (wtedy tankuje się zbiornik). 

Jak będę znała OZC, to sobie to wszystko na spokojnie przeliczę. Vo póki co, to dla mnie nie jest tak całkiem oczywiste, że palenie propanem wychodzi drożej niż pompą ciepła.


Co do kredytu, to my też raczej raczej w ING pójdziemy. Mamy tam konto i kredyt hipoteczny od lat. Nigdy nie było żadnych niespodzianek. A warunki póki co też maja b.dobre.

----------


## Myjk

> Jak będę znała OZC, to sobie to wszystko na spokojnie przeliczę. Vo póki co, to dla mnie nie jest tak całkiem oczywiste, że palenie propanem wychodzi drożej niż pompą ciepła.


Wniosek jest prosty. Budujesz dom, Excel Twoim najlepszym przyjacielem.  :wink:

----------


## laurap

> Wniosek jest prosty. Budujesz dom, Excel Twoim najlepszym przyjacielem.


zgadza się  :smile:  mój mąż twierdzi, że tylko mój analityczny umysł nas uratuje  :wink:  oby się nie mylił... 


jak oglądałam projekty, to moje myśli szybowały w kierunku kuchennej zabudowy, płytek itd. Po zakupie projektu spadły do fundamentów i kotłowni  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

Wysylalam do tej firmy projekt. Oni wycenili tez podlaczenia wanny, wc, zmywarki...ale i tez podlogowe, grzejniki w lazienkach, wszystko z materialem i montazem.

----------


## freethinker

Mi już na etapie projektowania instalacji uwzględnili w projekcie budowlanym Panasonic T-cap. Myślę, że jak na okolice Wrocławia to bardzo dobry wybór. Ale na razie nikt mi pompy ciepła jeszcze nie wycenił.

----------


## swieja

Nasza pompa Panasonic T-cap 12 kw to koszt około 30 000 zł
Duża moc bo dom duży. Będzie montował znajomy, który się tym zajmuje. Więc koszt robocizny będzie mniejszy.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

laurap

pamiętaj, że pompa ciepła PW to wygoda, zero formalności i możłiwość wykorzystania funkcji, które tylko ma PC jak np. funkcja chłodzenia.
Mają np. panele fotowoltaniczne możesz być niezależne energetycznie.

----------


## laurap

> laurap
> 
> pamiętaj, że pompa ciepła PW to wygoda, zero formalności i możłiwość wykorzystania funkcji, które tylko ma PC jak np. funkcja chłodzenia.
> Mają np. panele fotowoltaniczne możesz być niezależne energetycznie.


Na czym polega ta funkcja chłodzenia?

----------


## agb

I na czym polega na energetyczna niezależność?

----------


## swieja

Panele fotowoltaniczne są fajne ale drogie. Takie rozwiązania, tak jak i pompy ciepła powinny być porządnie dotowane. A jak masz swój prąd z paneli to możesz nim zasilać pompę. Ale to chyba nie w naszej szerokości geograficznej, tak myślę (ale za długo nad tym nie dumałam  :wink:  )

Nasza pompa nie ma funkcji chłodzenia. Nie przesadzałabym aż tak bardzo, w lecie jest gorąco i już. Porządne ocieplenie domu i rekuperacja z gruntowym, żwirowym wymiennikiem ciepła powinny nam ulżyć na tyle, żeby żyć komfortowo. Ale oczywiście wszystko wyjdzie w praniu.

----------


## laurap

Waśnie..panele swoją drogą i funkcja chłodzenia też swoją drogą. ale to wszystko podraża inwestycję, która i tak jest spora.  Nad rekuperacją mocno dumamy. na pewno przygotujemy pod to instalację. samo urządzenie możemy podłączyć później.

Ja mam teraz w mieszkaniu 2 klimatyzatory. mieszkam na poddaszu z kiepską izolacją i naprawdę załączamy je dosyć rzadko. nawet nie wiem jak wygląda funkcja chłodzenia w PC. jeżeli tak jak funkcja grzania, to dla mnie zimna podłoga to zło  :wink:  Jak inaczej?

Robicie kominek? U mnie toczy się batalia. Ja nie widzę zasadności a dla mojego męża to niezbędny element. Teraz mamy kominek który odpalamy tylko w listopadzie. Dla mnie to niepotrzebny wydatek i syf przy paleniu. Nie mówiąc o tym, że trzeba przechowywać drewno, kupić je w odpowiedniej cenie itd....

----------


## Myjk

> Na czym polega ta funkcja chłodzenia?


Polega na odwróceniu obiegu pompy ciepła -- zamiast grzania podłogi masz chłodzenie. Ale to wg mnie bardzo mało komfortowe. Można to więc rozwinąć o chłodzenie klimakonwektorami (czyli. w zasadzie zadziała to jak zwyczajny klimatyzator).

Natomiast do pasywnych wymienników gruntowych pełniących rolę chłodniczą mam stosunek raczej negatywny -- za małą moc to ma.

Kominek to zło. Koszmarnie wysokie koszty inwestycyjne, kupa strat na energii, kupa pracy, brud... Statystycznie większości się nudzi po 3 latach (no chyba że ktoś jest święcie przekonany, że palenie drewnem w kominku wychodzi taniej niż innymi źródłami) i stoi potem taki nieużywany mebel za 15-20 tys. Ergo, ja nie robię kominka -- wolę te pieniądze przeznaczyć na coś innego. Połowę basenu za to będę mieć i 2-3 mies. zabawy dla dzieciaków i spokój rodziców.  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

> Na czym polega ta funkcja chłodzenia?


Pompa ciepła to taki klimatyzator, tylko że działa odwrotnie niż zwykły klimatyzator, tzn. wyrzuca zimne powietrze na zewnątrz, a ciepłe wpuszcza do środka. Więc można - że tak powiem - zmieniać kierunek działania klimatyzacji i pompa ciepła może chłodzić zamiast ogrzewać, co może przydać się latem. To nie jest oczywiście "normalny" klimatyzator, bo nic nie wieje, ale zimna woda jest wpuszczana w podłogówkę i dzięki temu schładza się podłoga, a w konsekwencji powietrze nad nią. Tak ja to rozumiem.

----------


## laurap

> Pompa ciepła to taki klimatyzator, tylko że działa odwrotnie niż zwykły klimatyzator, tzn. wyrzuca zimne powietrze na zewnątrz, a ciepłe wpuszcza do środka. Więc można - że tak powiem - zmieniać kierunek działania klimatyzacji i pompa ciepła może chłodzić zamiast ogrzewać, co może przydać się latem. To nie jest oczywiście "normalny" klimatyzator, bo nic nie wieje, ale zimna woda jest wpuszczana w podłogówkę i dzięki temu schładza się podłoga, a w konsekwencji powietrze nad nią. Tak ja to rozumiem.


no tak, tylko o ile ciepło idzie w górę, tak zimno nie. Więc pozostaje zimna podłoga... bleee  :wink:  

Myjk jak ja to rozumiem  :bash:  u nas mamy teraz ogrzewanie miejskie, które załączamy dopiero na większe chłody więc kominek, powiedzmy, jakoś tam służy. W dobrze docieplony domu, z dobrze dobranym ogrzewaniem...bez sensu

----------


## swieja

Mąż będzie sam robił gruntowy wymiennik. Nie wtrącam mu się, ale swoją drogą ciekawa jestem tych wszystkich systemów nowoczesnych. Mam nadzieję, że będę w stanie zauważyć w ogóle różnicę  :wink: 
Chociaż, akurat ten gruntowy wymiennik to nie taka znowu nowoczesność.

Kominek mamy w planach. Marzy nam się coś w stylu pieca kaflowego z siedziskiem. Do środka chcemy wsadzić cegły szamotowe, które będą przyjemnie się w zimie nagrzewać i oddawać ciepło przez kafle. Na początku wsadzimy kozę by w ogóle coś grzało jak będą wylewki i tp. Tak piec kaflowy sporo kosztuje więc pewnie koza zostanie z nami na jakiś czas. 
Wiem już, że do rekuperacji potrzebna jest szczelna instalacja.

----------


## Myjk

> no tak, tylko o ile ciepło idzie w górę, tak zimno nie. Więc pozostaje zimna podłoga... bleee


Ale, jak już pisałem, można podpiąć klimakonwektory i mieć w zasadzie klasyczną klimatyzację ścienną/kanałową. Myślałem też o takim kanałowym klimakonwektorze wpiętym do wentylacji mechanicznej, ale odstąpiłem od pomysłu ze względu na brak możliwości wysterowania temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. Ew zamontuję tylko małą chłodnicę wstępnie osuszającą nawiewane powietrze.




> Myjk jak ja to rozumiem  u nas mamy teraz ogrzewanie miejskie, które załączamy dopiero na większe chłody więc kominek, powiedzmy, jakoś tam służy. W dobrze docieplony domu, z dobrze dobranym ogrzewaniem...bez sensu


Przy dobrze ocieplonym domu to w zasadzie paranoja montować kominek, bo momentalnie zrobi saunę w pomieszczeniu w którym stoi. Ale niektórzy tak ponoć lubią.

----------


## Kaizen

Kominek da się zrobić sensownie. Faktycznie najlepiej piecokominek czy podobne rozwiązanie, z dużą masą akumulacyjną. Kozy czy kominki z wkładami rzędu dziesiątków kilogramów to trochę ściema. Wystarczy policzyć ile kWh da radę to zmagazynować. Może i w technologii szkieletowej coś da się zauważyć, ale przy tradycyjnych murach, zwłaszcza + strop monolityczny (z 50 ton masy akumulacyjnej) to kropelka która niczego nie zmieni.
Ciekawe, że nikt (czy może jednak ktoś?) nie wymyślił, żeby zamiast DGP robić ogrzewany powietrzem z kominka strop (taki Legalett, tylko nad głową). Takiej masy kumulacyjnej to żaden piec nie zapewni.

----------


## laurap

> Ale, jak już pisałem, można podpiąć klimakonwektory i mieć w zasadzie klasyczną klimatyzację ścienną/kanałową. Myślałem też o takim kanałowym klimakonwektorze wpiętym do wentylacji mechanicznej, ale odstąpiłem od pomysłu ze względu na brak możliwości wysterowania temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. Ew zamontuję tylko małą chłodnicę wstępnie osuszającą nawiewane powietrze


Czyli ta chłodnica jest podpięta pod rekuperację? To mi się bardziej podoba. Ja w ogóle jestem dziwna bo lubię ciepło latem. Nie cierpię chłodu z klimatyzacji.

Dostałam pierwszą wycenę na PC. Oczywiście nawet nie wiem jaka jest moc, bo jakieś dziwne urządzenie mi zaproponowano. Bagatela 38k brutto. Czekam cierpliwie na wycenę od Pana Panasonica....

----------


## swieja

O ogrzewaniu ściennym i sufitowym słyszałam, ale to taki system jak podłogówka. O kominkach grzejących sufity nie  :wink: 
Ja jestem okropnym zmarzluchem. Moja starsza córka też. Ciągnie nas tam gdzie ciepło, więc takie siedzonko i kafelki, do których można się przytulić to dla nas rarytas. Drewno mamy swoje i to w sporych ilościach. 
Dla spokoju dodam, że nie wycinam stu letnich dębów tylko samosiejki z działki pod lasem. Rośnie tam wszystko w oczach i trudno to opanować  :wink: 
Mam też na tej działce poniemieckie cudowne jabłonki i ogromną gruszę. Takich jabłek w życiu nie jadłam! A grucha jakaś zimowa czy coś, bo owoce ma bardzo późno i twarde. Słyszałam kiedyś że takie owoce się suszy i potem daje do kompotu, albo na przetwory i wtedy są pyszne. Mąż już czytał o własnoręcznym szczepieniu drzewek. Może uda się te jabłuszka przenieść na działkę koło domu. 
Ja wiem, że to nie wątek ogrodniczy, ale tak już się nie mogę doczekać ogrodu, że zamiast budową zajmuję się czytaniem o ogrodnictwie i hodowli kur.
Biedne dziecko z szarego blokowiska jestem  :wink:  Tęsknię za spiżarniami, kominkami i marchewkami z ziemi  :wiggle:

----------


## laurap

Ja mam teraz u siebie takie śliwki. Też bym je z chęcią odtworzyła. Owocują co dwa lata ale śliwki są przepyszne.

Mnie ogrodnictwo przeraża. Może mi sie coś przestawi przy własnym domu  :wink:  Mąż bardziej to ogarnia, więc to będzie pewnie jego działka. Ale mam wizję drzewek owocowych na końcu działki. Tym bardziej, że muszę się odgrodzić bo tyłem będziemy sąsiadować z kolejnymi działkami.

----------


## Myjk

> Czyli ta chłodnica jest podpięta pod rekuperację? To mi się bardziej podoba. Ja w ogóle jestem dziwna bo lubię ciepło latem. Nie cierpię chłodu z klimatyzacji.


Niby są rekuperatory pod które można podpiąć GWC albo wręcz wodę lodową, ale ja miałem akurat na myśli wpięcie samodzielnej chłodnicy za rekuperatorem. 

Nie jesteś dziwna -- tylko jesteś kobietą.  :wink:  Ja bez klimatyzacji ani rusz, zaraz się ze mnie leje hektolitrami.




> Dostałam pierwszą wycenę na PC. Oczywiście nawet nie wiem jaka jest moc, bo jakieś dziwne urządzenie mi zaproponowano. Bagatela 38k brutto. Czekam cierpliwie na wycenę od Pana Panasonica....


Typowe, spuszczać takich na drzewo i szukać dalej.

----------


## laurap

jak dopytałam - 15 kW  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> jak dopytałam - 15 kW


A na jakiej podstawie dobrali PC?
Jak firma nie poprosi o PCHE albo nie zaproponuje samodzielnie wykonania, to takie oferty od razu do kosza bym wrzucał za sam sposób podejścia do tematu. Klient ma prawo nie wiedzieć, czego potrzebuje. Ale to nie uprawnia dobrego sprzedawcy do zaproponowania byle czego. A w przypadku PC zakup przewymiarowanej to nie tylko droższy zakup, ale też droższe użytkowanie bo sprawność PC zależy od obciążenia - za duże i za małe oznacza niższy COP i PC pracująca cały czas na minimum zużyje więcej prądu do wyprodukowania ciepła, niż taka, co jak najdłużej oscyluje wokół optymalnego obciążenia.

----------


## laurap

> A na jakiej podstawie dobrali PC?
> Jak firma nie poprosi o PCHE albo nie zaproponuje samodzielnie wykonania, to takie oferty od razu do kosza bym wrzucał. Bo "domek tej wielkości" może potrzebować x, 2x albo i 3x.


wyczytali z gwiazd  :wink:   w ogóle jakaś pompa "pierwszesłyszę". 

Jak moi klienci chcą silnik 1,3 benzyna do latania po mieście, to im nie proponuję 2,0 bo wiem że to niepotrzebne bo i tak nie wykorzystają tej mocy. Ten rynek PC jakiś taki nieuregulowany jest moim zdaniem. Za mała ilość wiadomości i można wcisnąć cokolwiek.

Ja na razie zakładam max 9kW. Potem będę to weryfikować wg OZC.

----------


## aghata86

Dzis sie dowiedzialam, ze zeby podlaczyc wodociag i go poprowadzic dalej musimy miec zgode wlasciciela bo nie przekazal go gminie. A on chce od nas 3 tys. Swietnie.  :bash:

----------


## laurap

> Dzis sie dowiedzialam, ze zeby podlaczyc wodociag i go poprowadzic dalej musimy miec zgode wlasciciela bo nie przekazal go gminie. A on chce od nas 3 tys. Swietnie.


za samą zgodę?? on Wam sprzedał działkę?

----------


## agaz_75

Przyszedł pierwszy papierek warunki przyłączenia do siedzi gazowej ....chyba się upije  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

A do mnie zadzwonili właśnie, że mi w poniedziałek przywiozą blaszak. Przynajmniej będę miał gdzie spać, gdyby nie udało mi się zbudować domu.

----------


## Hellenaj

uuuhuuuu a u nas wreszcie złożony wniosek o pnb! normlanie cieszę się, jakby to było już samo pozwolenie  :big grin: 

Tymczasem otrzymałam kolejne wyceny wiązarów, pierwsza jest na 39 tys, druga na 38 a trzecia na 36 tys. oczywiście netto.

Myjk, my robimy kominek, mieszkałam w domu z kominkiem, używałam, czyściłam nosiłam drewno, nie znudziło mi się  :wink:  Poza tym oboje z mężem jesteśmy romantykami i lubimy taki klmat.... To kwestia indywidualna, podobnie jak budowa basenu - dla jednego to istotna sprawa dla innych strata kasy, bo taniej wyjdzie jeździć co tydzien do miasta na basen.

----------


## agaz_75

> A do mnie zadzwonili właśnie, że mi w poniedziałek przywiozą blaszak. Przynajmniej będę miał gdzie spać, gdyby nie udało mi się zbudować domu.


haha  :smile:  lato masz z górki  :smile:

----------


## POMA

> Dzis sie dowiedzialam, ze zeby podlaczyc wodociag i go poprowadzic dalej musimy miec zgode wlasciciela bo nie przekazal go gminie. A on chce od nas 3 tys. Swietnie.


My za podłączenie do prywatnego wodociągu i kanalizacji płacimy 8 tysiaków... a gdzie tam samo wykonanie, wykopy, materiały... :/

U nas dziś miał być odbiór zbrojenia fundamentów, ale kierownik się postawił wykonawcy, że musi wszystko dokładnie pomierzyć, a nie dostał szkicu tyczenia od geodety (wykonawca miał dostarczyć) a i mierzyć nie było czym, bo padało cały dzień i na budowie pusto, blaszak zamknięty  :big grin:  Jutro kolejne podejście do odbioru. 
Przynajmniej jestem spokojna, że kierownik fuszery nie odbierze i poważnie się bierze za temat  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

słuchajcie towarzysze niedoli budowlanej,jak planujecie zrobić swoje dachy? tzn dajecie papę czy membrane? 
Jeden z wykonawców poweidzał mi , że papa jest słaba i lepsza membrana, a ja własnie do papy byłam w 100% przekonana.....

----------


## swieja

My planujemy gont bitumiczny a pod niego się daje raczej papę.

----------


## laurap

u nas papa pod dachówką. Chyba...nadal jestem w fundamentach i kotłowni  :wink: 

U nas przełom.  Przeforsowałam moją wizję domu (dzięki Myjk ). Pompa ciepła plus rekuperator plus brak kominka a tym samym kominów. Dyskusje toczone od dwóch tygodni z moim mężem. Projektant czeka na naszą ostateczną decyzję bo będzie składał wnioski o PnB.

I o ile nie trafi się jakiś "szpec", to najtrudniejszą batalię mam za sobą  :big grin: 

POMA zazdroszczę etapu  :wink:  nasz kierownik budowy podobno równo upierdliwy  :big grin: 

nasze dzieci puściły plotkę po rodzinie, że na święta się wprowadzimy. A ja myślałam, że ostatni są do opuszczania centrum miasta kosztem życia na wsi  :wink:  co prawda na święta się nie wprowadzimy ale za to obiecałam na działce prawdziwe ognisko.

----------


## Kaizen

> słuchajcie towarzysze niedoli budowlanej,jak planujecie zrobić swoje dachy? tzn dajecie papę czy membrane? 
> Jeden z wykonawców poweidzał mi , że papa jest słaba i lepsza membrana, a ja własnie do papy byłam w 100% przekonana.....


Papa papie nie równa tak jak i membrana membranie. 
Czy dasz dobrą papę, czy dobrą membranę - będziesz zadowolona. 
Ale zastanawiałaś się, czy robić pełne deskowanie? Czy przyjęłaś to za pewnik? Bo o tym niejedna dyskusja była, mnie jeden potencjalny wykonawca przekonywał, że jak nie zrobię deskowania to popełnię życiowy błąd, drugi twierdził, że jak jestem rozrzutny to mogę robić deskowanie. Ale jak kupię wybraną przez niego membranę (Corotop Power 250 - polecam dotknąć u jakiegoś sprzedawcy próbnik,robi wrażenie), to daje dożywotnią gwarancję (jak dopytałem co to znaczy, to stwierdził, że jak coś się z nią stanie ze starości, to na pewno nie będę żył ani ja, ani on).
Bo to podstawowy argument zwolenników deskowania, że membrana z czasem się rozpadnie.

----------


## Myjk

> My planujemy gont bitumiczny a pod niego się daje raczej papę.


Miałem gont, zaczął się sypać po 10 latach, potem 5 lat łataliśmy, parę razy nas zdrowo zalało, aż w końcu zrobiliśmy blachę. Baliśmy się, bo straszyli że będzie głośno -- ale nic takiego nie ma miejsca. 

Co więcej, gont był na deskowaniu, więc na strychu w lato była sauna, nawet 60sC -- ugotować się można było. Oczywiście na poddaszu użytkowym też był upał. (dlatego klimę montowałem). Po zrobieniu łat i blachy temperatura automatycznie spadła, bo jest wentylacja pod pokryciem... Dlatego w nowym domu też będzie blacha. Lekka, trwała..

----------


## laurap

Zerknęłam właśnie na jedną z wycen (wykonawca którego bierzemy po uwagę). Mamy policzoną folię dachową Corotop red strong 185.

edit: wg producenta to membrana jednak. Teraz mi się przypomniało że wykonawca mocno podkreślał to, że liczy się to co pod dachówką więc założył nam dobre rozwiązanie

----------


## Basia_Tomek

U nas na razie przygotowania do fundamentów, ale i tak jest szaleństwo.

----------


## swieja

> Miałem gont, zaczął się sypać po 10 latach, potem 5 lat łataliśmy, parę razy nas zdrowo zalało, aż w końcu zrobiliśmy blachę. Baliśmy się, bo straszyli że będzie głośno -- ale nic takiego nie ma miejsca. 
> 
> Co więcej, gont był na deskowaniu, więc na strychu w lato była sauna, nawet 60sC -- ugotować się można było. Oczywiście na poddaszu użytkowym też był upał. (dlatego klimę montowałem). Po zrobieniu łat i blachy temperatura automatycznie spadła, bo jest wentylacja pod pokryciem... Dlatego w nowym domu też będzie blacha. Lekka, trwała..


A miałeś ocieplony ten strych? Kurcze, podobają mi się te gonty. Są lekkie, delikatne. Nie wszystkie oczywiście są ładne, ale te, które wybrałam są piękne i dach się robi taki elegancki. Z tego co wiem, mąż planuje 30 cm wełny pod dachem.

----------


## laurap

Nie wiem jak te teraźniejsze się sprawują ale my mamy gont na domku letniskowym z 2000 r i teraz już widać że nadaje się do wymiany. Może jeszcze nie cieknie ale jest już blisko. Wygląda już za to koszmarnie.

Może te nowoczesne są bardziej trwałe?

----------


## aghata86

Inny temat. Co myslicie o studniach glebinowych?  Poki co zamiast wodociagu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Inny temat. Co myslicie o studniach glebinowych?  Poki co zamiast wodociagu.


Jak tylko masz wodę - wierć. Chyba, że jakieś skały czy inne czynniki spowodują astronomiczny koszt wiercenia. Nawet, jak woda będzie nadawała się tylko do podlewania ogródka i do budowy, to już się opłaci.
Możesz najpierw popytać sąsiadów, jak mają studnie i wziąć próbkę wody do przebadania (pewnie będą przeszczęśliwi jak obiecasz podzielić się wynikami) i sprawdzisz, jak drogie będzie uzdatnienie jej do picia.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

studnia,

sprawdź też czy możesz kopać, bo są duże obostrzenia co do miejsca (odległość od szamba czy też rozprowadzenia wody z oczyszczalni)

----------


## freethinker

Jak pisałem wcześniej, mi się do wody nie udało dowiercić. Tylko straciłem kasę na odwiert próbny. Sprawdź, czy sąsiedzi mają studnie. Możesz też podzwonić po studniarzach. Może wiercił któryś w Twojej okolicy. Poza tym zależy do czego Ci woda. Możesz się dowiercić, ale jakość może być zła i dojdą Ci koszty stacji uzdatniania, a to kolejny spory koszt. Jak do potrzeb gospodarczych, jakość nie ma dużego znaczenia.

----------


## Myjk

> A miałeś ocieplony ten strych? Kurcze, podobają mi się te gonty. Są lekkie, delikatne. Nie wszystkie oczywiście są ładne, ale te, które wybrałam są piękne i dach się robi taki elegancki. Z tego co wiem, mąż planuje 30 cm wełny pod dachem.


Tak, był ocieplony. Mizernie, bo tylko 15cm waty, ale był. Natomiast U szwagra też niestety już cieknie po 15 latach. Wrócę jeszcze do ew. hałasu z blachy -- i tak najwięcej idzie go przez okna połaciowe. Do tego teoretycznie blachę można umyć (z brudnych zacieków, mchu) jakąś chemią czy innym karcherem -- gontu się nie umyje i po paru latach wygląda niefajnie. Dlatego ja zdecydowanie idę w blachę. Dach kopertowy nad piętrem będzie na łatach z membraną (nie ma poddasza użytkowego, nie ma okien połaciowych, nie musi być skrajnie wyciszony), natomiast małe daszki nad garażem i nad tarasem będą z deskowaniem i styro między łatami (aby maksymalnie je wyciszyć, dlatego że będą przy oknach elewacyjnych piętra)

----------


## Hellenaj

Kurcze, no daliście do myslenia mi z tą papą i membraną... chciałam pełne deskowanie i pape własnie, pod dachowke ceramiczna....
ale racja co Myjk pisze, ze poddasze u mnie bedzei nieuzytkowe, bez okien dachowych, wiec moze i dobra membrana wystarczy.

zapiszę sobie te nazwę podaną wczesniej i popytam dekarzy. Zależy mi na tym, aby dach był wytrzymały, dobrze wykonany. 

zakładam, ze papa plus deskowanie wychodzi podobnie jak dobrej jakoś membrana?

----------


## swieja

Na dachu obok naszego bloku są gonty. Jeden czerwony (tak się domyślam  :wink:  ) wygląda fatalnie. Drugi grafitowy, bardzo podobny do tego, który bym brała dla nas, i wygląda super. A domy stoją już dobrych parę lat. Ale to nie do końca kwestia gontu tylko jego wentylacji... muszę się doedukować.

I okazuje się, że pod gonty też można położyć membranę paroprzepuszczalną, właśnie dla wentylacji  :smile:

----------


## laurap

Jeszcze trzeba uważać na porost mchu bo gont lubi nim porastać. Ale są na to podobno sposoby.

Ja sie zakochałam w dachówce z Braasa i okazuje się że to jest dachówka betonowa. I odradzają nam ją właśnie ze wględu na to że w usytuowaniu blisko lasu te dachówki również lubią porastać.

ta mi się podoba: http://www.monier.pl/produkty/katalo...-baltycka.html grafitowa . Widziałam ją na domu i ładnie wygląda. No ale skoro ma mi potem rosnąc na niej trawa, to nie bardzo....

----------


## Bejaro

> Inny temat. Co myslicie o studniach glebinowych?  Poki co zamiast wodociagu.


Jeśli ma być zamiast wodociągu to musi być ujęta w PNB, a jeśli jest w projekcie do pozwolenia jest zaopatrzenie w wodę z wodociągu to nie odbiorą domu bez wykonanego przyłącza potrzeba zamiennego pozwolenia.

Warto w gminie zapytać czy nie ma jakiegoś przepisu że jest obowiązek podpięcia się do sieci czasem tak jest u nas wodociąg w drodze i przyłączenie obowiązkowe.

Studnia też musi być odpowiednio usytuowana w odległości od granicy szamba oczyszczalni, czy rodzaju budynków nawet w odniesieniu do działek sąsiednich

----------


## agb

U mnie w MPZP jest zapis mówiący o konieczności podłączenia do wodociągu.




> Nakazuje się podłączenie wszystkich obiektów do zbiorczej, gminnej sieci wodociągowej


Studnię można sobie wykopać na potrzeby podlewania.

----------


## Kaizen

> zakładam, ze papa plus deskowanie wychodzi podobnie jak dobrej jakoś membrana?


Deskowanie wychodzi ponad 2x drożej od dobrej membrany. Same deski to z 15zł/m2. Do tego papa i robocizny więcej. Dobra membrana to góra 10zł/m2 razem z materiałami do montażu.

Zapytaj dekarza, jaką papę by polecał i sobie dodaj.

----------


## laurap

U mnie nie ma deskowania, jest za to 325 m kw membrany. Tylko z tego co wyczytałam, to jest membrana nadająca się na odeskowanie. Muszę to przedyskutować z dekarzem.


Jak zlecacie budowę, z materiałami czy bez? Dzisiaj będziemy wysyłać prośby o wycenę do kilku hurtownii i zobaczę co bardziej się opłaca. Różnica w podatku vat jest 15% ale i tak muszę zweryfikować ceny wykonawcy. Kilka pozycji z wyceny mi się nie podoba. 

Robocizna SSO wychodzi u nas ok 55k brutto (kwota zweryfikowana na podstawie 4 ofert z dachem)

----------


## Myjk

> zakładam, ze papa plus deskowanie wychodzi podobnie jak dobrej jakoś membrana?


Deskowanie jest znacznie droższe.




> I okazuje się, że pod gonty też można położyć membranę paroprzepuszczalną, właśnie dla wentylacji


Jak paroprzepuszcalną, to jak sama nazwa wskazuje, aby wilgoć wypuszczała "z domu" a jej nie wpuszczała.  W praktyce to wygląda tak, że jak mi pokrycie wymieniali z gontu na blachę i położyli membranę, to letni deszcz spływał po niej jak po kaczce  :wink:  Wentylacja to inna kwestia. Przy goncie nie da się zrobić szczeliny wentylacyjnej, więc cała energia ze słońca, a jest jej w lato ogromne ilości, wali bezpośrednio w dechy i to wszystko się piekielnie grzeje. Blacha i dachówka jest na łatach -- pod nimi jest pustka powietrzna, co pozwala (grawitacyjnie) wentylować i nie dopuszczać takiej ilości energii do wnętrzna. 

Natomiast ja się z dachówki wyleczyłem (pomijając jej wagę, a więc konieczność mocniejszej i droższej konstrukcji dachu, koszt dachówki jak i wyższy koszt wykonania) po przejściach paru osób z kunami, które lubią się pod dachówkę pakować, docierając nawet do płyt GK poddasza, robiąc dewastację nie tylko w membranie, ale także w ociepleniu, robiąc hałas ale i smród w domu. Takim przykładem problemów ze zwierzakiem jest Jarek.P i Jego "Wojny kunickie", tu mniej więcej się zaczyna walka -> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=kuny "Dachówkowcom" proponuję przeczytać uważnie "wojny kunickie" -- trochę tego jest, bo Jarek szybko pisze, a jak szybko to i dużo, ale też przy tym sensownie -- gdyż radził w toku jak zabezpieczyć dach z dachówką przed szkodnikami.




> Jak zlecacie budowę, z materiałami czy bez? Dzisiaj będziemy wysyłać prośby o wycenę do kilku hurtownii i zobaczę co bardziej się opłaca. Różnica w podatku vat jest 15% ale i tak muszę zweryfikować ceny wykonawcy. Kilka pozycji z wyceny mi się nie podoba. 
> Robocizna SSO wychodzi u nas ok 55k brutto (kwota zweryfikowana na podstawie 4 ofert z dachem)


Chciałem zlecić firmie ogarnianie materiału, licząc na niższy VAT -- ale ceny były absurdalnie wysokie. Zamiast taniej, to jeszcze drożej. Szczyt to był koleś, który SSO wycenił na 250 tys. zł netto + VAT8% gdy ja sobie w sumie robocizna + materiał (ze sporym już narzutem aby się nie rozczarować) policzyłem 180 BRUTTO z VAT23%. Ostatecznie robię metodą gospodarczą, robocizna + mój towar. Szwagier polecił mi skład gdzie się zaopatrywał podczas swojej budowy. Daleko (ze 20km) ale wychodzi to bez znaczenia -- mam skład pod nosem (700m w linii prostej) i tak samo mnie za dojazd HDSa liczyli, a nawet drożej (pomijając, że ceny samych materiałów też wyższe).  :sad:  Pozostaje szukać.

----------


## freethinker

Ja będę sam zamawiał, chyba że mnie to zadanie zabije. Normalnie pracuję w końcu, a nie mam pojęcia, ile trzeba​ poświęcić czasu na szukanie i zamawianie materiałów. Ale wolałbym wiedzieć, co i za ile kupuję niż żeby mi ktoś np. wciskał jako pełnowartościowy towar odrzutu.

----------


## laurap

Przesłaliśmy do zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni wykaz od naszego wykonawcy z cenami - powiedzieli nam, że mamy dobre ceny i u nich nie dostaniemy taniej (biorąc pod uwagę jeszcze różnicę vatu).

Także to nie jest takie oczywiste. Nasz wykonawca ma skład budowlany, więc to pewnie z togo wynika.
Jesteśmy przynajmniej pewni ze ceny są ok. Poza tym na wszystko będzie wz więc będziemy mieli podgląd na to co idzie.

----------


## Niechaj

zamawianie materiałów to na ogół rozeznanie w terenie/sieci lub wśród znajomych dla znalezienia numerów telefonów, potem trochę dzwonienia i tyle, czasu wiele nie zajmuje - chyba większość budujących się pracuje, coby mieć za co się budować  :wink:  Wygodnie jest otworzyć WZtkę w składzie, który oferuje najlepsze ceny (nasz daje duże upusty dla stałych klientów, a rabat rośnie wraz z kwotą na fakturze). Wbrew pozorom te legendarne rabaty i 8% VAT dla wykonawców nie zawsze są pozytywnym zaskoczeniem dla inwestorów :wink:

----------


## swieja

A u nas rozczarowanie. Mieliśmy dziś podpisać umowę kredytową w ING i czekać już na kasę. Ale się okazało, że marża w umowie inna niż ta, którą obiecano nam na rozmowie i przy składaniu wniosku o kredyt. A że inna osoba nas obsługiwała do tej pory a inna podpisuje umowy kredytowe to łatwo się było wykręcić i zwalić na błędy informacyjne  :bash: 
Kolejna promocja na marżę ma wejść "lada dzień", wszystkie dokumenty gotowe, więc czekamy. Złożymy wniosek jeszcze raz, pewnie za jakiś tydzień. Ale centrala "obiecała" szybszy termin rozpatrzenia wniosku (który już raz rozpatrzyli  :bash:  ) i decyzję w ciągu tygodnia a nie trzech.
Niewielka różnica - zamiast 1,9 w umowie jest 2,4 - daje nam to dodatkowe 100 tys. kredytu do spłaty, więc musimy usiąść pokornie na tyłku i poczekać aż zmienią zdanie  :bash:

----------


## laurap

Ale Was zrobili.... 

my czekamy właśnie na jakąś promocję w ING

----------


## swieja

No to ma być podobno "lada dzień" 
Lada dzień to myślę sobie, że poniedziałek-wtorek. Ale dla nich "lada dzień" to koniec marca - początek kwietnia  :mad: 

Eh... uczymy się pokory i cierpliwości :big tongue:

----------


## laurap

Promocje zazwyczaj wchodzą na początek miesiąca, kwartału więc przypuszczam że pewnie początek kwietnia.

Czy kredyt wstrzymuje Wasze prace?

cierpliwość...ważna rzecz przy budowie  :big tongue:

----------


## adel

witajcie, jestem na etapie wyboru projektu.
Wpadła nam w oku projekt domidea 52. Czy możecie rzucić okiem na niego? Czy pokoje są ustawne? Czy nie są za małe?
Proszę o komentarze, każda wskazówka jest cenna, 

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...ZmIxoCrWLw_wcB

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

adel,

jest wątek jaki projekt domu wybrać. Zamieść tam posta

----------


## swieja

> Promocje zazwyczaj wchodzą na początek miesiąca, kwartału więc przypuszczam że pewnie początek kwietnia.
> 
> Czy kredyt wstrzymuje Wasze prace?
> 
> cierpliwość...ważna rzecz przy budowie


No wstrzymuje i to jak. Działkę kupiliśmy za gotówkę. Starczyło na wszystkie około kredytowe sprawy, przyłącza, płoty, blaszaki. Możemy wykopać fundamenty, ale nie możemy ich zostawić, bo jak deszcz spadnie to nam popłyną. Musimy poczekać na kasę. Nie ma innej rady.

----------


## Kaizen

> Niewielka różnica - zamiast 1,9 w umowie jest 2,4 - daje nam to dodatkowe 100 tys. kredytu do spłaty, więc musimy usiąść pokornie na tyłku i poczekać aż zmienią zdanie


Nie musicie czekać. Bo jak zechcecie czekać to możecie czekać w nieskończoność.
Lekcja nr 1.
Zawsze do ostatniej chwili holować 2-3 najlepsze oferty. Dotyczy umowy kredytowej tak samo jak innych umów - o SSO, o wykonanie większych tematów.

----------


## laurap

Mnie dzisiaj wkurzył jeden wykonawca. Najpierw czekaliśmy łaskawie, żeby nam wysłał w końcu ofertę (ok 2 tygodni). Robociznę dostaliśmy od razu (najniższa), materiały wysłał wczoraj w takiej formie, że chyba musiałabym być niespełna rozumu żeby to przyjąć w takiej formie (żadnego wyszczególnienia co i za ile). A dzisiaj już pisze do nas kiedy zamierzamy podjąć decyzję bo on ma tyyyylu chętnych. Jakoś mi się od razu odechciało z nim współpracować.

W ogóle u nas jakaś kicha z wykonawcami. Wykonałam dużo telefonów, prosiłam o oferty, pytałam o polecenia i w sumie dostałam tylko dwie rzetelne wyceny wysłane o czasie. Reszta nadaje się do kosza albo w ogóle nic nie dostałam. Mój kierownik budowy mi potwierdził, że te najlepsze ekipy mają terminy na przyszły rok. I z tych najbardziej polecanych pozostała tylko jedna z terminem na ten rok.
Może gdybym szukała zimą, to by to inaczej wyglądało.

Różnice w cenach wahają się od 165k do 190k SSO z dachem (4 oferty 154m2)

----------


## agb

> Deskowanie wychodzi ponad 2x drożej od dobrej membrany. Same deski to z 15zł/m2. Do tego papa i robocizny więcej. Dobra membrana to góra 10zł/m2 razem z materiałami do montażu.
> 
> Zapytaj dekarza, jaką papę by polecał i sobie dodaj.


A co to jest dobra membrana? I w czym jest lepsza od tej za 5zł?

----------


## Kaizen

> A co to jest dobra membrana? I w czym jest lepsza od tej za 5zł?


klik

----------


## Basia_Tomek

U nas rozpiętość kwot za robociznę była od 49 tys zł do 85 tys zł. 




> A co to jest dobra membrana? I w czym jest lepsza od tej za 5zł?


Z tego co tłumaczył nam fachowiec od dachu m.in. w tym jak się z nią pracuje (nie rwie się itd.)

----------


## laurap

Podałam kwoty za całość. Robocizna ok 55tyś z dachem.

Czekam na jeszcze jedną wycenę na sam dach.

Własnie mnie mąż uświadomił że w ten weekend jest zmiana czasu. Po tygodniowym l4 będzie cudownie budzić się rano  :big tongue:

----------


## agb

> klik


Boki zrywać. Widzę, że nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć.

----------


## Kaizen

> Boki zrywać. Widzę, że nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć.


Nie lubię odpowiadać na pytania, na które gógle zna odpowiedź i nie trzeba wysilić się, żeby ją znaleźć.

A Ty lubisz?

----------


## Busters

> A u nas rozczarowanie. Mieliśmy dziś podpisać umowę kredytową w ING i czekać już na kasę. Ale się okazało, że marża w umowie inna niż ta, którą obiecano nam na rozmowie i przy składaniu wniosku o kredyt. A że inna osoba nas obsługiwała do tej pory a inna podpisuje umowy kredytowe to łatwo się było wykręcić i zwalić na błędy informacyjne 
> Kolejna promocja na marżę ma wejść "lada dzień", wszystkie dokumenty gotowe, więc czekamy. Złożymy wniosek jeszcze raz, pewnie za jakiś tydzień. Ale centrala "obiecała" szybszy termin rozpatrzenia wniosku (który już raz rozpatrzyli  ) i decyzję w ciągu tygodnia a nie trzech.
> Niewielka różnica - zamiast 1,9 w umowie jest 2,4 - daje nam to dodatkowe 100 tys. kredytu do spłaty, więc musimy usiąść pokornie na tyłku i poczekać aż zmienią zdanie


To ile Wy tego kredytu bierzecie? Oo taka roznica to jest przy mln zl.. Co Wy zrobicie jak stopy procentowe pojda w gore? (a na pewno niedlugo pojda w gore)

Jaka oferte ma ing? U mnie w pekao laczne oprocentwonie to 3,53%

----------


## swieja

Okazuje się, że taka różnica wychodzi już przy mniej niż połowie tej kwoty, którą wymieniłeś.  :eek: 
Nasz błąd, że faktycznie nie złożyliśmy wniosku jeszcze do dwóch innych. Ale i tak wydaje mi się, że w ING będzie szybciej, albo tak samo. A ten bank najbardziej nam pasuje. 
Informacje o stopach śledzę i liczę się z tym, że wzrosną  :yes:

----------


## Busters

Hm to nie wiem jak to mozliwe, bo wpisywalem w kalkulatorze z ciekawosci jaka kwota kredytu musi byc aby odsetki wzrosly o 100tys przy oprocentowaniu wiekszy m o 0,5p.p. Mniejsza o to, zycze powodzenia w szybkim zalatwieniu sprawy.

----------


## POMA

> A u nas rozczarowanie. Mieliśmy dziś podpisać umowę kredytową w ING i czekać już na kasę. Ale się okazało, że marża w umowie inna niż ta, którą obiecano nam na rozmowie i przy składaniu wniosku o kredyt. A że inna osoba nas obsługiwała do tej pory a inna podpisuje umowy kredytowe to łatwo się było wykręcić i zwalić na błędy informacyjne 
> Kolejna promocja na marżę ma wejść "lada dzień", wszystkie dokumenty gotowe, więc czekamy. Złożymy wniosek jeszcze raz, pewnie za jakiś tydzień. Ale centrala "obiecała" szybszy termin rozpatrzenia wniosku (który już raz rozpatrzyli  ) i decyzję w ciągu tygodnia a nie trzech.
> Niewielka różnica - zamiast 1,9 w umowie jest 2,4 - daje nam to dodatkowe 100 tys. kredytu do spłaty, więc musimy usiąść pokornie na tyłku i poczekać aż zmienią zdanie


My działkę braliśmy na kredyt, żeby teraz startować za gotówkę niezależnie od kredytu. Wniosek składaliśmy jeszcze w lutym i załapaliśmy się na zasadę, że możemy dobrać kredytu na budowę na tych samych zasadach, co braliśmy na działkę w zeszłym roku, więc dosyć korzystnie. Dobrze w sumie wyszło, bo fundamenty zalane, więc już pierwsza rata dla wykonawcy zapłacona, a kredytu ani widu ani słychu  :smile:  Startujemy do ING.

Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## POMA

> Podałam kwoty za całość. Robocizna ok 55tyś z dachem.
> 
> Czekam na jeszcze jedną wycenę na sam dach.
> 
> Własnie mnie mąż uświadomił że w ten weekend jest zmiana czasu. Po tygodniowym l4 będzie cudownie budzić się rano


U nas robocizna SSO to 70 tys. (197 mkw. całkowitej) - tak podało dwóch wykonawców. Trzeci więcej więc odpadł. Niestety dach podniósł nam cenę znacznie (kopertowy na takiej parterówce...) Projektant obiecywał dwuspadowy, ale na koniec przy wizualizacji mu się nie spodobał wygląd budynku - nam z resztą też, a we wnętrzu już się zakochaliśmy i klops - jest jak jest  :smile: 

Dla mnie zmiana czasu to porażka - człowiek chodzi jak walnięty młotem, nie mówiąc o tym, że dziecku nie wytłumaczysz, zwierzęta też mają swój rytm... ble  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> To ile Wy tego kredytu bierzecie? Oo taka roznica to jest przy mln zl.. Co Wy zrobicie jak stopy procentowe pojda w gore? (a na pewno niedlugo pojda w gore)
> 
> Jaka oferte ma ing? U mnie w pekao laczne oprocentwonie to 3,53%


Stopy procentowe zawsze mogą iść w gorę, albo nie. Liczy się marża, tylko to pozostaje stałe przez 30 lat.

----------


## Liliputek

> Okazuje się, że taka różnica wychodzi już przy mniej niż połowie tej kwoty, którą wymieniłeś. 
> Nasz błąd, że faktycznie nie złożyliśmy wniosku jeszcze do dwóch innych. Ale i tak wydaje mi się, że w ING będzie szybciej, albo tak samo. A ten bank najbardziej nam pasuje. 
> Informacje o stopach śledzę i liczę się z tym, że wzrosną


Osobiście uwielbiam ING  :big grin: 
Ale kredyt nam lichy zaproponowali...  :sad:  kurcze szkoda, że nie składaliście do innego banku, bo bank zawsze patrzy do rejestru i widzi, czy dana osoba wystapiła jeszcze gdzieś z prośbą o kredyt. To działa czasem mobilizująco  :smile: 
Swoją drogą coraz wyższe te marże.... my mamy chyba 1,4 %. Ale fakt, że wysokość sprzed wyborów  :wink:

----------


## Busters

> Stopy procentowe zawsze mogą iść w gorę, albo nie. Liczy się marża, tylko to pozostaje stałe przez 30 lat.


No tak to oczywiste. Podalem laczny koszt  kredytu (bo jak ktos bedzie czytal temat za pare lat to nie bedzie wiedzial jakie akurat teraz byly stopy  :smile: 

Wspomnialem o stopach, bo 0,5p.p zwiekszajace odsetki o 100tys to jakas masakra.. jak stopy pojda na 4-5%(o 2-3%wiecej niz teraz) jak kilka lat temu to wtedy wzrost bedzie o 500tys.. ale nie wydaje mi sie zeby przy 0,5p.p odsetki rosly az o tyle bo mi wychodzi polowe mniej na kalkulatorze.


PS. 7kwietnia wchodzi do mnie Pan Mosurek  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

*Busters* powiem Ci, że kalkulacja tych 100 tys odsetek też dla mnie nie jest realna. Jak znajdę chwilę to aż z ciekawości obliczę  :smile: 

Pana Mosurka bardzo dobrze wspominam  :big grin:  miał być w sobotę i o 7 był  :wink:  w jeden dzień przywiózł "towar" a w drugim dniu zrobił  :big grin:  żadnej obsuwy  :big grin:

----------


## laurap

Mieliśmy dzisiaj spotkanie jeszcze z jednym dekarzem. Całkiem sensownie mówił i wycena też była niezła.

Co do membrany, to podpytałam go i on robi już tylko na dobrych membranach bez deskowania Wycenę zrobił nam na Corotop Red Dtrong ale polecił nam Corotop Power 250 (różnica na całym dachu to 1700 zł).

----------


## Busters

Deskowanie+papa ewentualnie osb+papa zawsze bedzie duzo lepsze i trwalsze od membramy to nie podlega watpliwosci jesli ktos wam mowi inaczej to jest idiota. Jest nawet temat ktory tego dotyczy i forumowi dekarze bardzo polecaja to rozwiazanie.
Kwestia jaki macie budzet, ja dalem membrame, ze wzgledu na nieuzytkowe poddasze. Membrame bede widzial w jakim jest stanie. Ogladalem ostatnio podobny dom do mojego z membrama od 18lat i nie widzialem, zeby cos z nia bylo nie tak, ale przy poddaszu uzytkowym raczej na pewno zrobilbym deskowanie.

----------


## Hellenaj

> U nas robocizna SSO to 70 tys. (197 mkw. całkowitej) - tak podało dwóch wykonawców. Trzeci więcej więc odpadł. Niestety dach podniósł nam cenę znacznie (kopertowy na takiej parterówce...) Projektant obiecywał dwuspadowy, ale na koniec przy wizualizacji mu się nie spodobał wygląd budynku - nam z resztą też, a we wnętrzu już się zakochaliśmy i klops - jest jak jest 
> 
> Dla mnie zmiana czasu to porażka - człowiek chodzi jak walnięty młotem, nie mówiąc o tym, że dziecku nie wytłumaczysz, zwierzęta też mają swój rytm... ble


POMA u nas podobne wyceny, tyle że ja robię osobno SSO i osobno dach. Za SSO mam dwie wyceny sensowne na 39tys i na 45tys i na dach od trzech dekarzy podobne, ok 30tys za robocizne ( papa, deskowanie plus dachówka). Do tego dochodzi koszt wiązarów ok 40tys ( wiązary plus montaż).
Dach mamy również kopertowy i wiadomo, podnosi to cenę. Liczę, ze uda się SSZ zamknąć w 250tys.

Co do tej papy i membrany nada nie wiem, blisko mi do tego co pisze Busters, że poddasze nieużytkowe, więc stan membrany można kontrolować......Pogadam z dekarzem w poniedziałek, bo już zdecydowałam kogo zatrudnię, ciekawa jestem jego opinii.

Tak apropo mam to samo z wycenami co *laurap*... Na wycenę czekam średnio ok 2tyg, co poniektórzy jeszcze nie wyslali ( mineły juz 2).... Sezon budowlany ruszył to i o wyceny ciężko ....

BTW w poniedziałek dzwonię do mojego wykończeniowca, bo własnie się dowiedziałam, że znajomy ma go podobno zaklepanego na ten sam termin co ja! Albo znajomy coś tu kreci albo pan wykończeniowiec się pomylił! muszę to wyprostować, bo nie chcę czekać potem na niego pół roku.....

----------


## Ruda maruda

Witam wszystkich. Budujemy dom przy alabastrowej 34. Zaczęliśmy 27luty 2017 na ten moment stoja juz mury i brakuje mam tylko dachu  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

Ja chce za 250tys postawic caly dom. No ale masz to mikrus takze moooze sie uda

----------


## laurap

witaj Ruda  :smile:  szybko Wam idzie!

----------


## swieja

W umowie (której nie podpisaliśmy) jest różnica w racie o 300 zł w stosunku do pierwszego wyliczenia, gdy marża wynosiła 1,9. Na 30 lat daje to 108 tys więcej do oddania.
W końcu dostaniemy kasę, tylko musimy poczekać. Nieważne, już mi emocje opadły  :wink: 

Myjk, będziesz kładł blachę czy blachodachówkę? I dlaczego akurat to?  :big grin: 
Decyzji o dachu nie mamy podjętej. Czytałam, że można zrobić wentylację pod gontem, czyli pod tym deskowaniem, albo płytą, na której gont leży. Tylko pytanie, czy to jeszcze będzie miało sens finansowo. Jak już robić bardziej skomplikowany dach, to równie dobrze można już położyć coś trwalszego, a nie gonty.

----------


## Liliputek

Może wibor się zmienił? zrobiłam wyliczenia (sprawdziłam na swoim kredycie i wzór na ratę zgadza się ze stanem rzeczywistym, który obecnie mamy).
Zakładając kredyt na 500 000, wibor 3m= 1,73% (taki chyba jest obecnie), marżę=1,9%, 360 rat (liczyłam na 30 lat). To różnica na ratach to ok. 51 tys (w stosunku do marży 2,4%).
A jak zmienię na 40 lat to różnica wynosi 74 tys. W ramach ciekawostki na 50 lat to różnica 92 tys.

W sumie... dużo  :smile:  nawet nie wiedziałam, że aż tyle.

----------


## agb

Od kilku miesięcy wibor3m się nie zmienił.

----------


## laurap

Z ciekawostek, wczoraj wypełniliśmy formularz kontaktu w PKO i po 10 minutach już ktoś dzwonił. Mają dobre warunki więc będzie to dla nas alternatywa gdyby z ING nie poszło. Dobrym pomysłem jest wniosek w dwóch konkurencyjnych bankach.


*aghata86* co masz na myśli pisząc cały dom?

----------


## freethinker

Pracuję w bankowości od prawie 20 lat i co nieco czuję pewne sprawy, chociaż kredytami hipotecznymi się nie zajmuję.
Generalnie, oczywiście, zgadzam się, że WIBOR pójdzie w górę, pewnie raczej niedługo. Co więcej, raczej na pewno trafi nam się w końcu hiperinflacja. Zauważcie, że złotówka, chociaż jest najpłynniejszą walutą regionu, słabego gospodarczo, a więc lubią się nią bawić dealerzy w Londynie, do tej pory jest i tak stosunkowo stabilna, odkąd opanowano hiperinflację początku lat 90-tych. Ale wcześniej co 15-20 lat mieliśmy hiperinflację. Tak się już dzieje w słabych gospodarkach. Byle tąpnięcie w Zjednoczonych Emiratach Arabskich i złotówka (a z nią WIBOR) leci na łeb i na szyję. Gdy tego rodzaju problemy dotyczą niewielkiej stosunkowo grupy ludzi, powiedzmy frankowiczów, jest to ich problem. Ale hiperinflacja złotówki zmusiłaby do dramatycznej interwencji rząd, niezależnie od tego, z jak liberalnej frakcji by się wywodził. Dotkniętych nią byłoby zbyt wiele osób, by to zignorować. Oczywiście pogorszy się nam, ale nie w takim zakresie, jak można by się spodziewać po samym WIBORze. 
ING lubię (mam u nich dwa kredyty hipoteczne i jedną pożyczkę hipoteczną), ale chwilowo faktycznie nie ma zbyt dobrej oferty. Na razie PKO BP jest lepszy, nawet mimo że też pogorszyły im się warunki. Ponieważ podejrzewałem, że może tak być, kilka miesięcy temu założyłem sobie u nich konto Aurum i przeniosłem główną kartę kredytową (klient, zwłaszcza z kontem vipowskim, zawsze ma większą zdolność uzyskania niskiej marży). Taki sam ruch zrobiłem z BZ WBK, ale oni też nie mają teraz najlepszej oferty, choć lepszą niż ING. Wydaje mi się, że trzeci wniosek będę składał więc w Millenium, a nie w ING. Ale to za jakieś trzy tygodnie , jak się PnB uprawomocni (w piątek podobno dostałem PnB - mój architekt dzwonił do powiatu i tak mu powiedzieli), może więc faktycznie w kwietniu ING się poprawi.

----------


## Busters

> Może wibor się zmienił? zrobiłam wyliczenia (sprawdziłam na swoim kredycie i wzór na ratę zgadza się ze stanem rzeczywistym, który obecnie mamy).
> Zakładając kredyt na 500 000, wibor 3m= 1,73% (taki chyba jest obecnie), marżę=1,9%, 360 rat (liczyłam na 30 lat). To różnica na ratach to ok. 51 tys (w stosunku do marży 2,4%).
> A jak zmienię na 40 lat to różnica wynosi 74 tys. W ramach ciekawostki na 50 lat to różnica 92 tys.
> 
> W sumie... dużo  nawet nie wiedziałam, że aż tyle.


Dokladnie mi tak samo wychodzilo. Polowa ze 100tys o czym pisalem wyzej. Tak wiec niektorzy sami nie wiedza co chca podpisac  :big tongue:

----------


## swieja

No kurczę, to jak oni to liczą. I wcale nie chcę podpisać takiej umowy  :wink: 
Korzystacie z kalkulatorów kredytowych czy wyliczyliście to sami?
W każdym razie babka w banku mówiła, że marża ma spaść w "promocji" do 1,9 lub nawet 1,88. 
Mąż nie bardzo chce brać pod uwagę banki, które nie pokazują umowy przed jej podpisaniem, a tak było w PKO. Odpadł więc w przedbiegach. Ale może trzeba go jeszcze raz sprawdzić.

Też czytałam o tej hiperinflacji. Jestem przygotowana na to, że wibor wróci do normalnego poziomu 5-7 %. Moja rata wtedy wzrośnie o połowę. Przeżyję. Ale już 15% to dla mnie abstrakcja  :ohmy:  A taki poziom podobno był podczas ostatniej hiperinflacji.

----------


## laurap

> . Tak wiec niektorzy sami nie wiedza co chca podpisac


co dają takie komentarze??

----------


## freethinker

Tak jak ktoś tam wcześniej napisał, trzeba wybrać sobie z 3 w miarę przyzwoite banki i przejść z nimi całą ścieżkę. Umowę przecież niekoniecznie trzeba podpisać. Więcej banków nie ma sensu, bo zapytania do BIK obniżają scoring (no i trzeba będzie zapłacić za operaty, bo przeważnie każdy bank wymaga swojego operatu, od swojego rzeczoznawcy). A mniej - no to jest właśnie takie ryzyko, że w końcu w umowie znajdą się jakieś kwiatki, które sprawią, że stanie się ona nieatrakcyjna.
Dobrze, że mam trochę gotówki, tak na fundamenty i parter., więc mogę spokojnie chwilę zaczekać na kredyt. Myślałem, że PnB będę miał pod koniec lutego, na początku marca, a tu wygląda, że prawomocność uda mi się uzyskać dopiero w połowie kwietnia.

----------


## Kaizen

W temacie kredytu IMO warto odwiedzić pośrednika albo i dwóch. Do konkretnej sytuacji przedstawią ze dwie-trzy propozycje.
Oczywiście, jak w każdej branży gdzie jest masa parametrów dużo zależy od konkretnego konsultanta, na którego się traci, ale co do zasady szybko odrzucą banki, które z tego czy innego powodu nie pasują. Ot, np. czy zależy nam na możliwości spłaty kredytu przed terminem. I w banku np. dowiemy się, że owszem, wtedy 1% spłacanej kwoty prowizji biorą od przedterminowej spłaty. Ale pośrednik wytłumaczy, że wtedy nadpłacamy 99,98% kredytu (od nadpłaty nie ma prowizji - tylko od całkowitej spłaty i potem spłacamy przed terminem resztę. I płacimy 1% prowizji od złotówki, więc ten bank można brać pod uwagę, jak zależy nam na możliwości spłaty przed terminem. A inny bank może mieć tę dziurę załataną a jeszcze inny bez żadnej prowizji pozwala na spłatę.
Albo ta oferta na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda nieciekawie, ale jak się kupi produkt X/Y/Z to wtedy prowizja spada o połowę a marża o 0,2pp
Przykładów można by mnożyć i pewnie wiele z tych informacji można uzyskać też bezpośrednio w banku, ale odpytanie 10 banków to trochę czasu i zachodu. A pośrednik załatwi nam to na 1-2 półgodzinnych spotkaniach.

A co do tej różnicy 100K zł w odsetkach, to w sieci jest sporo kalkulatorków. Warto sobie przeliczyć tak czy inaczej, czy gdzieś niema błędu w rozumowaniu.
Bo coś tu jest pokręcone - różnica 0,5% dla kredytu na 30 lat w wysokości 1mln zł to niewiele ponad 91K zł.

Jesteśmy skazani na kredyty (niestety). Banki nam wmawiają, jakie to jest uczciwe i kiedyś było gorzej, bo sobie sami ustalali %. A teraz negocjujemy marże dodawane do obiektywnego WIBORu.
Tylko, że WIBOR wcale nie jest obiektywny. To stopa po jakiej banki są GOTOWE pożyczyć sobie kasiorkę. Tak, jest liczony z deklaracji banków, a nie z faktycznych transakcji. Skandale z manipulowaniem LIBORami były już na świecie. A czy u nas nie było (jeszcze) dlatego, że banki nie manipulują, czy dlatego że nie dały się złapać? Sądząc po aferze Amber Gold gdzie od początku ślepy widział, że to przekręt obstawiałbym to drugie z powodu słabych "łapaczy".

----------


## Busters

> No kurczę, to jak oni to liczą. I wcale nie chcę podpisać takiej umowy 
> Korzystacie z kalkulatorów kredytowych czy wyliczyliście to sami?
> W każdym razie babka w banku mówiła, że marża ma spaść w "promocji" do 1,9 lub nawet 1,88. 
> Mąż nie bardzo chce brać pod uwagę banki, które nie pokazują umowy przed jej podpisaniem, a tak było w PKO. Odpadł więc w przedbiegach. Ale może trzeba go jeszcze raz sprawdzić.
> 
> Też czytałam o tej hiperinflacji. Jestem przygotowana na to, że wibor wróci do normalnego poziomu 5-7 %. Moja rata wtedy wzrośnie o połowę. Przeżyję. Ale już 15% to dla mnie abstrakcja  A taki poziom podobno był podczas ostatniej hiperinflacji.


http://www.bankier.pl/narzedzia/kalkulator-kredytowy Ja korzystalem z tego, bardzo prosty w obsludze.





> co dają takie komentarze??


Moze zle to zabrzmialo nie chcialem nikogo obrazic, ale jak pisalem o tym wczesniej to nie bylo reakcji..
Chodzi mi tylko o to, ze kredyt to dosc powazna sprawna (tymbardziej gdy zmienne stopy to ryzykowna rzecz) przy takiej sumie i pasowaloby dokladnie wiedziec skad sie biora dane liczby. Jesli kogos urazilem to wybaczcie.

----------


## Liliputek

> No kurczę, to jak oni to liczą. I wcale nie chcę podpisać takiej umowy 
> Korzystacie z kalkulatorów kredytowych czy wyliczyliście to sami?


ja akurat sama, ze wzoru.

Ja od 16 lat jestem wiernym klientem ING, a mimo to nie mieli mi nic do zaoferowania  :sad:  tzn. nic co było warte rozważenia  :smile:

----------


## laurap

> . Więcej banków nie ma sensu, bo zapytania do BIK obniżają scoring (no i trzeba będzie zapłacić za operaty, bo przeważnie każdy bank wymaga swojego operatu, od swojego rzeczoznawcy).


Zgadzam się w 100%

*Kaizen* jeżeli ma się zdolność kredytową i dobry scoring to bez sensu jest korzystanie z oferty pośrednika. To samo można samemu wywnioskować spośród ofert banków (np wg najnowszych rankingów). Pośrednik jest ok w przypadku bardziej skomplikowanych operacji. Takie jest moje zdanie (poparte doświadczeniem zawodowym). 
A jeżeli piszesz o samym odwiedzaniu pośredników, żeby mieć rozeznanie, to pamiętaj, że każdy będzie Ci proponował Bank, na którym zarobi. Moim zdaniem strata czasu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Też czytałam o tej hiperinflacji. Jestem przygotowana na to, że wibor wróci do normalnego poziomu 5-7 %. Moja rata wtedy wzrośnie o połowę. Przeżyję. Ale już 15% to dla mnie abstrakcja  A taki poziom podobno był podczas ostatniej hiperinflacji.


Chyba nie czytałaś o hiperinflacji. Jak mBank startował to na eMax było oprocentowanie 16,5%.
Hiperinflację to mieliśmy '89/'90 i wtedy było z 600% rocznie - i Balcerowicz za to jest nienawidzony, jakimi metodami ją zdusił (mało kto docenia, jak był skuteczny - choć do Grabskiego jeszcze trochę mu brakuje  :wink:  )

----------


## Kaizen

> *Kaizen* jeżeli ma się zdolność kredytową i dobry scoring to bez sensu jest korzystanie z oferty pośrednika. To samo można samemu wywnioskować spośród ofert banków (np wg najnowszych rankingów). Pośrednik jest ok w przypadku bardziej skomplikowanych operacji. Takie jest moje zdanie (poparte doświadczeniem zawodowym). 
> A jeżeli piszesz o samym odwiedzaniu pośredników, żeby mieć rozeznanie, to pamiętaj, że każdy będzie Ci proponował Bank, na którym zarobi. Moim zdaniem strata czasu.


Odwiedzałem sam (dwa kredyty) i z bliskimi (trzy kolejne). Za pierwszym razem odwiedziłem pośrednika i banki. Strata czasu z tymi bankami. Dojechać na spotkanie, spotkać się, wrócić. A pośrednik zastępuje z 10 takich spotkań. Sprawdziłem też oferty bezpośrednio w bankach i były takie same (za wyjątkiem grupy Czarneckiego - ich pośrednik miewał oferty niedostępne gdzie indziej).
To właśnie bujanie się bezpośrednio po bankach nie ma sensu. Strata czasu. I jeszcze łatwo pominąć jakiś bank, który się słabo kojarzy a może mieć właśnie fajne warunki.

----------


## laurap

> Odwiedzałem sam (dwa kredyty) i z bliskimi (trzy kolejne). Za pierwszym razem odwiedziłem pośrednika i banki. Strata czasu z tymi bankami. Dojechać na spotkanie, spotkać się, wrócić. A pośrednik zastępuje z 10 takich spotkań. Sprawdziłem też oferty bezpośrednio w bankach i były takie same (za wyjątkiem grupy Czarneckiego - ich pośrednik miewał oferty niedostępne gdzie indziej).
> To właśnie bujanie się bezpośrednio po bankach nie ma sensu. Strata czasu. I jeszcze łatwo pominąć jakiś bank, który się słabo kojarzy a może mieć właśnie fajne warunki.


Skoro tak, to spoko. Ja i tak bym porównywała to z bankiem bo wiem, że pośrednik też człowiek i zjeść musi, więc dla mnie jednak bez sensu  :wink: 

A tymczasem....


edit. jak wstawić pełne zdjęcie?

----------


## freethinker

Z doradcami ostrożnie. Dostają po kilka tysiaków za swoją poradę i niekoniecznie w ich interesie jest doradzanie dla dobra klienta, bo z reguły za gorsze za klienta a lepsze dla banku oferty dostają wyższe prowizje. No i ich porady są często do bani - testowo poszedłem w styczniu do Open Finance i gość mi tak doradzał, że gdybym go posłuchał, już na starcie byłbym do tyłu o jakiś tysiąc (kazał mi robić operat szacunkowy u dowolnego rzeczoznawcy, podczas gdy większość banków nie akceptuje zewnętrznych operatów). Generalnie mniejsze firmy są lepsze od większych. Są też doradcy pracujący na swój rachunek - zazwyczaj to jeszcze lepsza opcja. Po prostu w mniejszych firmach bardziej stawiają na jakość niż na ilość. Uważam jednak, że najlepiej samemu pochodzić po bankach i poanalizować oferty. Trochę czasochłonne oczywiście, ale chyba najbezpieczniejsze, no chyba że ktoś ma niewiele czasu i/lub czuje wstręt do czytania prawniczej nowomowy.

----------


## freethinker

> Skoro tak, to spoko. Ja i tak bym porównywała to z bankiem bo wiem, że pośrednik też człowiek i zjeść musi, więc dla mnie jednak bez sensu


Dokładnie. Wspomniany doradca z OF proponował mi pewien produkt. Gdy poszedłem do banku, powiedziano mi, że takiego produktu już nie ma od pewnego czasu.
A ze zdjęciem to sam bym chciał wiedzieć.

----------


## aghata86

250tys stan pod klucz 89metrow

----------


## laurap

będę trzymała kciuki żebyście się zmieścili  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Odwiedzałem sam (dwa kredyty) i z bliskimi (trzy kolejne). Za pierwszym razem odwiedziłem pośrednika i banki. Strata czasu z tymi bankami. Dojechać na spotkanie, spotkać się, wrócić. A pośrednik zastępuje z 10 takich spotkań. Sprawdziłem też oferty bezpośrednio w bankach i były takie same (za wyjątkiem grupy Czarneckiego - ich pośrednik miewał oferty niedostępne gdzie indziej).
> To właśnie bujanie się bezpośrednio po bankach nie ma sensu. Strata czasu. I jeszcze łatwo pominąć jakiś bank, który się słabo kojarzy a może mieć właśnie fajne warunki.


Ja mam takie samo doświadczenie...
Sama pytałam w bankach i dawali mi takie same, lub gorsze oferty  :sad: 
Ale chyba miałam szczęście do pośrednika, bo faktycznie mój kolega dostał od pośrednika gorszą ofertę (dodajmy... pośrednik to była rodzina :/ ). Ale to się okazało po fakcie.

----------


## Liliputek

> 250tys stan pod klucz 89metrow


Jest szansa,że się zmieścicie  :smile:  bo statystycznie u nas wyszło 2.5 tys za m2, do stanu deweloperskiego. Ale trochę rzeczy robiliśmy sami  :smile:

----------


## Busters

To u mnie stan deweloperski na pewno nie przekroczy 2000.. jeszcze nie mam calosci ale mysle ze wyjdzie kolo 1800/m2 tez troche prac robionych samemu

----------


## aghata86

My zamowilismy kosztorys i w kosztorysie jest 225tys za nasz dom pod klucz, takze bede starala sie trzymac cen podobnych do tych z kosztorysu.

----------


## Kaizen

> My zamowilismy kosztorys i w kosztorysie jest 225tys za nasz dom pod klucz, takze bede starala sie trzymac cen podobnych do tych z kosztorysu.


A ceny przyjęte z kiedy? Q4 2016? Bo styropian ciągle rośnie (szokująco), stal i cement też już mocno podrożały w tym roku.

Cen nie da się trzymać z kosztorysu - będziesz się trzymała tego, co będzie osiągalne i (ewentualnie) zmieniała materiały.

IMO szkoda kasy na kosztorys, bo często są nieaktualne już w momencie robienia, a potem jest już tylko gorzej. Do tego rozbieżności cen są spore w zależności od zmian materiałowych. Ja np. miałem gruntoterm jako izolację fundamentów - praktycznie nieosiągalny a jak znalazłem gdzieś w sieci cenę, to wychodzi 145zł/m2 więc zmieniłem na XPS i wyszło niecałe 90zł/m2. Jakby zmienił na jakiś EPS hydro byłoby jeszcze dużo taniej. Czy więźba - ma w projekcie certyfikowaną C27. Też nie do kupienia lokalnie a jak już gdzieś znajdę, to kosztuje czapkę pieniędzy - więc będzie ze "zwykłego", dużo tańszego, drewna.

----------


## aghata86

Kosztorys jest ze stycznia kupilismy go razem z projektem w celach raczej informacyjnych. Mialam wyceny roznych firm na sso, roznica kilkadziesiat tysiec gdyby nie kosztorys pewnie wzielabym firme droga nie wiedzac o tym. Kosztorysem raczej podpieram sie szukaja firmy niz patrzac na ceny materialow budowlanych.

----------


## freethinker

Dzisiaj pojechałem sobie na targi budowlane do Hali Stulecia. Jakoś najbardziej interesowały mnie okna i pompy ciepła. Co do okien, dostałem już bardzo korzystną wycenę od kuzynki mojej żony, która pracuje w fabryce okien w podkarpackim. Ceny mają tak konkurencyjne, że zamawiają u nich okna nawet z Holandii, więc nie problem dowieźć je do Wrocławia. Ale i tak rozglądam się za alternatywami - bo to tak jak w przypadku kredytu, coś może nie wypalić, a okna mam wielkie, liczę się z tym, że wydam na nie z 50 tysięcy, a może i lepiej.
Co do pomp ciepła, to gdybym nie czytał forum Muratora, to pewnie bym miał po tej wizycie sieczkę w głowie. Połowa wystawców próbowała mnie intensywnie przekonać, że pompy ciepła powietrze-woda to szajs, bo tylko gruntowe pompy ciepła mają sens - są tanie w eksploatacji, a powietrze-woda potwornie drogie, takie bieda-pompy, bo tanie w instalacji, więc się  biedacy na nie łaszą. Jednak mądrzy ludzie wybierają tylko gruntowe. Jedni łaskawcy zgodzili się, że pompa powietrze-woda mogłaby być, ale musi mieć moc co najmniej 16kW., bo COP spada ze spadkiem temperatury.  16kW? Na moje 185 m2 ogrzewanej powierzchni w domku energooszczędnym? Wziąłem sobie od nich namiary. Ciekawe, na ile mnie wycenią.
Ale jeden wystawca dość mnie zainteresował. Czeska firma MasterTherm. Wchodzi właściwie dopiero na nasz rynek, a na oko ich urządzenia mają bardzo dobre parametry i konkurencyjne ceny. Ktoś coś może słyszał?

----------


## laurap

tyle teorii krąży o PC PW, że naprawdę można oszaleć. Ja wczoraj z mężem też toczyłam dyskusje bo wyczytał w necie, że pożerają dużo prądu. W końcu link do FM do wątku o zużyciach go przekonał. 

Muszę się w końcu spotkać z kilkoma wykonawcami bo tak na maila to jakoś słaby odzew jest. O tej czeskiej firmie nie słyszałam. Pochodzę z zagłębia produkcji Polskich pomp ale te już skreśliłam ze względu na słabe opinie. Na razie faworytem z tego co wyczytałam są Panasonic (cenowo też do zaakceptowania). Potem tylko kwestia doboru mocy. Trochę jednak mam cały czas obawy przed nieznanym.

Z ciekawostek dodam, że sama sprzedaję samochody w technologii hybrydowej i teraz rozumiem doskonale obawy klientów. Inaczej to wygląda jak człowiek coś zna i rozumie, a co innego jak coś dopiero poznaje.

*freethinker* czy już znasz zapotrzebowanie na moc cieplną? będziesz to w ogóle określał?

----------


## Myjk

> Z ciekawostek dodam, że sama sprzedaję samochody w technologii hybrydowej i teraz rozumiem doskonale obawy klientów. Inaczej to wygląda jak człowiek coś zna i rozumie, a co innego jak coś dopiero poznaje.


OT Ja uważam, że technologia hybrydowa to ślepa uliczka. Wożenie silnika spalinowego, paliwa, silnika elektrycznego i akumulatorów to jakiś mezalians. Większości ludzi (szczególnie w miastach, dojazd do pracy etc.) wystarczyłby samochód elektryczny z zasięgiem 100-300km i to w autach elektrycznych widzę odpowiedni kierunek.

----------


## laurap

Mały OT  :wink:  *Myjk* po części masz rację ale jest to już pewien kierunek i alternatywa dla motoryzacyjnych "śmierdziuchów, a nie ślepa uliczka. Nie bez powodu coraz więcej taksówkarzy stawia na tą technologię (a nie wiem czy znasz ich ze swoistej oszczędności). Nadal jednak nie jest to rozwiązanie idealne ale takowe jest już blisko. Może w 100% idealnie nigdy nie będzie bo musiałby ktoś stworzyć perpetum mobile, Ja nie mogę się już doczekać Priusa Plug In, który niebawem wchodzi. Tu już zasięg 50 km do 135km/h, spalanie 1l/100 km i przejechanie na panelach fotowoltaicznych do bodajże 4 km.A cenowo bardzie przystępny od Tesli.
Nie mówiąc o technologii wodorowej, która niestety jest wstrzymywana poprzez brak dystrybutorów (mam nadzieję że PKN Orlen w końcu w to zainwestuje bo najbliższy mamy w Berlinie  :wink: ). Generalnie i tak idzie ku lepszemu (w 2016 roku koncern Toyota zgłosił 5000 wniosków patentowych). Ok, tyle w temacie bo nie będziemy zaśmiecać wątku  :wink:  Dodam jeszcze że bezsensowności tej technologii nie potwierdza procent w sprzedaży ogólnej (byłbyś zaskoczony  :wink:  ).

----------


## swieja

Ja też byłam na targach. I też oglądałam okna choć wstępnie zdecydowaliśmy się na Mit-Bau. 
Freethinker, które okna ci wpadły w oko?

Oglądałam też dachy. I jedyne co mam to mętlik w głowie. Wiem tylko, że więźba będzie prefabrykowana. A jak próbuję wywnioskować cokolwiek z dyskusji i artykułów, to wychodzi mi, że wszystkie firmy i rozwiązania są do kitu  :wink:  
Macie już wybrane dachy? Napiszecie, które modele dachówek, blachodachówek, blach wybraliście?

----------


## agaz_75

> Ja też byłam na targach. I też oglądałam okna choć wstępnie zdecydowaliśmy się na Mit-Bau. 
> Freethinker, które okna ci wpadły w oko?
> 
> Oglądałam też dachy. I jedyne co mam to mętlik w głowie. Wiem tylko, że więźba będzie prefabrykowana. A jak próbuję wywnioskować cokolwiek z dyskusji i artykułów, to wychodzi mi, że wszystkie firmy i rozwiązania są do kitu  
> Macie już wybrane dachy? Napiszecie, które modele dachówek, blachodachówek, blach wybraliście?


o masz zapomniałam na smierć że byly targi a długo na nie sie szykowała !!! to się wnerwiłam

----------


## freethinker

laurap, mnie też póki co najbardziej przekonuje Panasonic, bo ma korzystny stosunek ceny do parametrów, ale braci Czechów po prostu lubię, a te pompy, jak się patrzę w Internecie, mają naprawdę bardzo dobre parametry. Będę musiał poszukać jakiegoś czeskiego muratora i tam sobie poczytam opinię na temat tych pomp. Dobrze, że czeski jakoś łapię.
Zapotrzebowanie cieplne mam obliczone w projekcie budowlanym. Tak, wiem, że oni tam to robią tylko tak, aby się zgadzało z obowiązującymi normami. Z drugiej jednak strony mam wątpliwości, czy wchodzić głębiej w takie wyliczenia. To i tak będzie teoria, bo wiadomo, że materiały trzymają parametry albo i nie, a wszystko, co się buduje, jest podatne na błędy ludzkie. Nie wiem, czy po prostu nie założyć sobie z grubego palucha 30 czy 35 W/m2 i w zaoszczędzić trochę kasy, które komuś bym miał zapłacić za teoretyczne wyliczenia.

----------


## agaz_75

> Dzisiaj pojechałem sobie na targi budowlane do Hali Stulecia. Jakoś najbardziej interesowały mnie okna i pompy ciepła. Co do okien, dostałem już bardzo korzystną wycenę od kuzynki mojej żony, która pracuje w fabryce okien w podkarpackim. Ceny mają tak konkurencyjne, że zamawiają u nich okna nawet z Holandii, więc nie problem dowieźć je do Wrocławia. Ale i tak rozglądam się za alternatywami - bo to tak jak w przypadku kredytu, coś może nie wypalić, a okna mam wielkie, liczę się z tym, że wydam na nie z 50 tysięcy, a może i lepiej.
> Co do pomp ciepła, to gdybym nie czytał forum Muratora, to pewnie bym miał po tej wizycie sieczkę w głowie. Połowa wystawców próbowała mnie intensywnie przekonać, że pompy ciepła powietrze-woda to szajs, bo tylko gruntowe pompy ciepła mają sens - są tanie w eksploatacji, a powietrze-woda potwornie drogie, takie bieda-pompy, bo tanie w instalacji, więc się  biedacy na nie łaszą. Jednak mądrzy ludzie wybierają tylko gruntowe. Jedni łaskawcy zgodzili się, że pompa powietrze-woda mogłaby być, ale musi mieć moc co najmniej 16kW., bo COP spada ze spadkiem temperatury.  16kW? Na moje 185 m2 ogrzewanej powierzchni w domku energooszczędnym? Wziąłem sobie od nich namiary. Ciekawe, na ile mnie wycenią.
> Ale jeden wystawca dość mnie zainteresował. Czeska firma MasterTherm. Wchodzi właściwie dopiero na nasz rynek, a na oko ich urządzenia mają bardzo dobre parametry i konkurencyjne ceny. Ktoś coś może słyszał?


A co było jeszcze ciekawego ?/

----------


## freethinker

Swieja, jakoś najbardziej mnie przekonuje Oknoplast. Mam je zresztą teraz w mieszkaniu i jestem zadowolony. Mam jednak mieszane uczucia, jeśli chodzi o ich dealerów z Wrocławia. Są mili, ale jacyś zakręceni. Poza tym wcale tani nie są.
Dachem na razie się nie zajmowałem. Tu zresztą wyboru dużego nie mam. W Warunkach Zabudowy mam czerwoną dachówkę, a do nowoczesnej bryły tej mojej chałupy chyba tylko płaskie dachówki będą pasować.

----------


## freethinker

> A co było jeszcze ciekawego ?/


Ogromna liczba chińskich firm starających się sprzedawać specjalistyczne maszyny dla kamieniarzy.
Był facet z takim ploterem, który na podstawie zdjęcia lub obrazka na komputerze wycinał ów obrazek lub zdjęcie w kamieniu. Żonie jednak nie spodobał się pomysł, żeby ozdobić nasz salon moimi zdjęciami z różnych okresów życia. Fakt, że takie obrazki w kamieniu widywałem w różnych zakątkach świata na cmentarzach, ale u nas ludzie tak nie robią, więc skojarzeń cmentarnych by nie było.
A kończąc żarty, zebrałem trochę wizytówek i materiałów od architektów wnętrz, od firm od wylewek anhydrytowych i posadzek żywicznych (myślałem o takiej w garażu i może w kuchni). Od dawna myślimy, żeby z przodu domu umieścić takie metalowe zwierzątka, na przykład czerwone jeże. Widzieliśmy z żoną kiedyś coś takiego w Czechach i wyglądało cudnie. No i na targach była firma, która takie rzeczy robi na zamówienie. Co ciekawe, stoisk ściśle kamieniarskich za wiele nie było.

----------


## laurap

*swieja* u nas chyba stanie na Robenie Piemont antracyt. Dachówka jest jednomyślnie polecana przez wszystkich wykonawców z którymi rozmawiałam, nie jest szczególnie droga i podoba mi się jej kształt i dopasowanie. Mąż chciał płaską (Creaton Domino) ale my mamy tradycyjny wygląd domu i mi ta płaska nie bardzo do tej bryły pasuje. Płaskie mi się podobają na nowoczesnych budynkach.

*freethinker* gdybyś się coś więcej dowiedział, to daj znać. U nas była kwestia tylko podjęcia decyzji co do ogrzewania, a wybór sprzętu zostawiam już na koniec roku. Cały czas liczę też na jakiej dofinansowanie z gminy. Teraz co prawda nic nie ma ale kto wie...jakieś tam plany są u mnie w gminie, więc nie ma co się spieszyć z tematem póki co. I tak pompa będzie zakupiona dopiero za rok.

----------


## Ruda maruda

My mamy już zamówioną dachówkę Braasa, czarna glazura.

----------


## swieja

Wycena Oknoplastu jest dla nas nie do przyjęcia, za wysoka. Oglądaliśmy Awilux na profilach schucko. Mit-Bau też ich używa. Pewnie między nimi wybierzemy.

Oglądałam też dachówki Braas oraz blachy Ruukki. W sumie te blachy nie głupie wcale. Mój domek na wizualizacji wychodzi mocno retro, ale jak by go tak unowocześnić taką grafitową blachą, to może wyszło by mu to na dobre.

Facet z Ruukki pokazywał też takie dziwne ocieplenie dachu - taka jak by twarda gąbka, coś spienionego w każdym razie - wiecie coś o tym? Bo nie moge nic znaleźć na ten temat nie wiedząc jak to się nazywa.

----------


## agaz_75

My mamy w projekcie  TEVIVA CISAR Braas i tez bardzo mi sie podoba

----------


## surgi22

> Wycena Oknoplastu jest dla nas nie do przyjęcia, za wysoka. Oglądaliśmy Awilux na profilach schucko. Mit-Bau też ich używa. Pewnie między nimi wybierzemy.
> 
> Oglądałam też dachówki Braas oraz blachy Ruukki. W sumie te blachy nie głupie wcale. Mój domek na wizualizacji wychodzi mocno retro, ale jak by go tak unowocześnić taką grafitową blachą, to może wyszło by mu to na dobre.
> 
> Facet z Ruukki pokazywał też takie dziwne ocieplenie dachu - taka jak by twarda gąbka, coś spienionego w każdym razie - wiecie coś o tym? Bo nie moge nic znaleźć na ten temat nie wiedząc jak to się nazywa.


Jak macie konkretny projekt domu to warto zakupić okna ( rolety ) w zimie kiedy są ciekawe promocje. Ja miałem wylane w listopadzie ławy jak kupowałem okna i rolety 35-40% taniej .

----------


## agaz_75

> Ogromna liczba chińskich firm starających się sprzedawać specjalistyczne maszyny dla kamieniarzy.
> Był facet z takim ploterem, który na podstawie zdjęcia lub obrazka na komputerze wycinał ów obrazek lub zdjęcie w kamieniu. Żonie jednak nie spodobał się pomysł, żeby ozdobić nasz salon moimi zdjęciami z różnych okresów życia. Fakt, że takie obrazki w kamieniu widywałem w różnych zakątkach świata na cmentarzach, ale u nas ludzie tak nie robią, więc skojarzeń cmentarnych by nie było.
> A kończąc żarty, zebrałem trochę wizytówek i materiałów od architektów wnętrz, od firm od wylewek anhydrytowych i posadzek żywicznych (myślałem o takiej w garażu i może w kuchni). Od dawna myślimy, żeby z przodu domu umieścić takie metalowe zwierzątka, na przykład czerwone jeże. Widzieliśmy z żoną kiedyś coś takiego w Czechach i wyglądało cudnie. No i na targach była firma, która takie rzeczy robi na zamówienie. Co ciekawe, stoisk ściśle kamieniarskich za wiele nie było.


dobre  :smile:  ...ech szkoda że nie poszłam ale niestety przez pracę mi wyleciały te targi ..od czwartku nic nie robię tylko pracuję

----------


## freethinker

Swieja, a nie chodziło o ocieplenie natryskowe?

----------


## Kaizen

Co do dachówek - w projekcie mamy Braasa. Pasował nam. Że nie gorszy od ceramicznej, a tańszy. I super powłoki. I równy, w przeciwieństwie do ceramiki.
Zebraliśmy kilka ofert i jeden dekarz z dobrymi referencjami wyskoczył z Piemontem (dachówka ceramiczna) i membraną Corotop Power 250 i rynnami Wavin. Oferta o jakiś 1K zł droższa za całość (materiał i robocizna) w stosunku do innych, gdzie te trzy rzeczy były gorsze. Przy kwotach ponad 30K to niewielka różnica. Dałem się przekonać, że ceramika nie nasiąka i ma praktycznie nieskończoną żywotność. Że cementowa ma powłoki i też nie nasiąka? Od spodu też ma? A jak wciąga od spody parę która się skrapla i zamarza, rozmarza, zamarza i tak tysiące cykli to w końcu się robi krucha. Że nie tysiące? Zimą (zwłaszcza przy ciemniejszych kolorach) słoneczko przyświeci w dzień to rozmarza, w nocy zamarznie. Powłoki to też dosyć nowe rozwiązania - i, jak twierdzi nasz (prawdopodobnie) dekarz przynajmniej starsze obłażą. A nowe są za nowe, żeby ocenić. 

Co do okien - u mnie wygrywa w tej chwili Vetrex V82 (jutro zamierzam zamówić). Odrobinę tańszy, odrobinę lepiej wyposażony (np. zawiasy kryte i dwie klamki w drzwiach tarasowych), U o 0,05 lepsze niż MSLine+. Oknoplast Wiergetic dopiero na trzecim miejscu - wszystkie parametry gorsze od dwóch poprzednich.

----------


## agaz_75

Ja to bym już coś działała na działce nie czekając na PNB jakieś wytyczenie, fundamenty ale trochę chyba strach  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

> Facet z Ruukki pokazywał też takie dziwne ocieplenie dachu - taka jak by twarda gąbka, coś spienionego w każdym razie - wiecie coś o tym? Bo nie moge nic znaleźć na ten temat nie wiedząc jak to się nazywa.


płyty PIR? Mam u siebie, możesz sprawdzić, czy to to :wink:

----------


## Maxima88

Witam wszystkich :smile: 
My również zaczynamy budowę w tym roku, ekipa od fundamentów ma wchodzić za tydzień. Nie wierze, ze to już!!!!! Mamy rok do tyłu, z powodu zeszłorocznej ustawy majowej, przez którą musieliśmy robić podział działki... Ale to już za nami :smile: 
Humus zdjęty, budynek wytyczony, wc stoi :smile: 
Domek 98m2 pow.użytkowej plus garaż. Chcemy się zmieścić w 250 000 żeby wejść... Myślicie, że realne? Znaleźliśmy ekipę, która za robociznę chce  26 tys. bez dachu... W okolicy wybudowali kilka domów więc raczej są sprawdzeni. Dach dwuspadowy, marzy mi się płaska blachodachówka ale nie możemy nic znaleźć...
Fajnie, że powstał taki temat :smile:  Razem raźniej :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Czy do wniosku kredytowego pnb musi byc prawomocne?

----------


## swieja

Witaj Maxima88. Wychodzi 2500 zł za metr, więc brzmi realnie. Powodzenia!

Niechaj dokładnie o to chodziło! Dzięki! Jestem zadowolony? Napiszesz czemu akurat to wybrałeś?
Freethinker, to coś podobnego, z tego co facet mówił, ale nie natryskuje się tego, tylko kładzie jak styropian.

----------


## Maxima88

> Czy do wniosku kredytowego pnb musi byc prawomocne?


My składaliśmy bez uprawomocnienia. Nasz doradca stwierdził, że najwyżej doniesiemy prawomocne a procedura już ruszy. I tak się stało zaoszczędziliśmy 2 tygodnie :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

> Niechaj dokładnie o to chodziło! Dzięki! Jestem zadowolony? Napiszesz czemu akurat to wybrałeś?


Jestem dziewczynką :wink:  i jestem zadowolona - mamy płyty, bo po 1. ocieplenie nakrokwiowe (a tak mamy je ułożone) eliminuje mostki cieplne, po 2. mamy odkrytą więźbę i deski na krokwiach (mogą być k-g), więc mamy dużo więcej miejsca na poddaszu, po 3. PIR wystarczy ok połowa grubości wełny, żeby zachować takie same, lub lepsze, parametry, po 4. PIR nie moknie jak wełna, po 5. usztywnia poszycie i jest czymś w rodzaju deskowania, po 6. kładzie się je szybko i prosto (a przynajmniej szybciej i łatwiej niż wełnę  :wink:  ).

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Wycena Oknoplastu jest dla nas nie do przyjęcia, za wysoka. Oglądaliśmy Awilux na profilach schucko. Mit-Bau też ich używa. Pewnie między nimi wybierzemy.
> 
> Oglądałam też dachówki Braas oraz blachy Ruukki. W sumie te blachy nie głupie wcale. Mój domek na wizualizacji wychodzi mocno retro, ale jak by go tak unowocześnić taką grafitową blachą, to może wyszło by mu to na dobre.
> 
> Facet z Ruukki pokazywał też takie dziwne ocieplenie dachu - taka jak by twarda gąbka, coś spienionego w każdym razie - wiecie coś o tym? Bo nie moge nic znaleźć na ten temat nie wiedząc jak to się nazywa.


Takie bloczki kremowe? Coś takiego polecał nam budowlaniec ale się nie zdecydowaliśmy.  Zamiast dwóch warstw waty daje się tego jedną i automatycznie masz sporo wyższe poddasze. Niestety sama nie wiem jak sie to nazywało  :big tongue:

----------


## swieja

O, przepraszam Niechaj  :wink:  Faktycznie zaglądałam nawet przecież do twojego dziennika  :smile: 

Rozwiązanie ma jak na razie same plusy. Podobają mi się odsłonięte krokwie, ale na strychu jest wyznaczone miejsce na rekuperator więc i tak wszystko będzie zasłonięte. 
Ale czy dobrze rozumiem, że deskowanie już wtedy niepotrzebne?

----------


## Myjk

Robienie rekuperatora na strychu nie jest dobrym pomysłem -- parę osób już to przerabiało i potem przenosiło jednostkę w inne miejsce robiąc niestety demolkę. Reku się instaluje w "kotłowni", względnie w garażu. Ważne, aby było w tym pomieszczeniu ciepło w zimie (powiedzmy +8sC) i chłodniej w lato.

----------


## swieja

> Robienie rekuperatora na strychu nie jest dobrym pomysłem -- parę osób już to przerabiało i potem przenosiło jednostkę w inne miejsce robiąc niestety demolkę. Reku się instaluje w "kotłowni", względnie w garażu. Ważne, aby było w tym pomieszczeniu ciepło w zimie (powiedzmy +8sC) i chłodniej w lato.


Uhm, kolejny temat do przedyskutowania z mężem. Powoli ma mnie już dość  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Uhm, kolejny temat do przedyskutowania z mężem. Powoli ma mnie już dość


Lepiej teraz niż później.  :big tongue:

----------


## Niechaj

*Swieju* nie wiem, czy deskowanie przy płytach PIR niepotrzebne - o to trzebaby zapytać forumowych dekarzy, np pana WIlhelmi - my nie planowaliśmy deskowania, usztywnienie mamy niejako w gratisie do ocieplenia :wink:  Reku mamy/będziemy mieć na strychu, bo jest ocieplony właśnie PIRami (cały dach nimi przykryty), przewody wentylacyjne poddasza pójdą w ociepleniu stropu nad poddaszem, a samemu reku zrobimy pewnie mały pokoik z osb czy czegoś podobnego dodatkowo ocieplony

----------


## laurap

> Uhm, kolejny temat do przedyskutowania z mężem. Powoli ma mnie już dość


co chwila pole minowe  :wink:  

Muszę poczytać o deskowaniu. Żaden z dekarzy nam tego nie zaproponował. A my mamy mieć poddasze użytkowe. I oczywiście już głupiałam... Membranę zakładam dobrą ale czy to wystarczy?

----------


## Kamila.

My mimo poddasza nieużytkowego deskujemy z dwóch powodów.
Pierwszy to taki że nie ufam membranom i nie wiem co będzie się z nią działo za 30 lat.
Drugi to taki że chcemy kłaść dachówkę na porządnie wykonanym i zabezpieczonym przed różnymi anomaliami pogodowymi dachu.
Nie chcę się martwić o to co będzie gdy przyjdzie jakiś Wiktor, Ignacy czy inny h...uragan i zabierze nam zwieńczenie naszego domku  :big tongue:

----------


## agb

Ja planuję deskować z innego powodu. Działka w lesie i mimo, że "wyczyszczę" ją z groźnych gałęzi z pobliża domu, zawsze ryzyko, że coś spadnie na dachówkę i ją potłucze będzie. Przy membranie, dziura na wylot. Przy deskowaniu w najgorszym wypadku będzie dziura w papie, którą łatwo się załata. Ponadto zastanawiam się nad brakiem podbitki (jeszcze nie wiem nawet czy tak się da). Przy membranie na pewno nie jest to możliwe.

----------


## Kaizen

> ryzyko, że coś spadnie na dachówkę i ją potłucze będzie. Przy membranie, dziura na wylot. Przy deskowaniu w najgorszym wypadku będzie dziura w papie, którą łatwo się załata.


Jak coś potrafi uszkodzić dachówkę, to i deskę pod nią złamie. A to naprawić trudniej, niż dziurę w membranie. Zrobić dziurę w porządnej membranie to większa sztuka, niż złamać deskę.
Tak czy inaczej to jakaś abstrakcja i szansa jedna na milion, że coś takiego się przydarzy. Gdy już się przydarzy, to z oszczędności na deskowaniu można będzie pokryć 10 napraw dachu.

----------


## surgi22

Wiesz co kolego weź dachówkę , weź deskę lub płytę OSB ( MFP ) grubości ok 2 cm połóż na podporach i walnij ciężkim przedmiotem - zobacz co się szybciej złamie - i nie pisz głupot.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wiesz co kolego weź dachówkę , weź deskę lub płytę OSB ( MFP ) grubości ok 2 cm połóż na podporach i walnij ciężkim przedmiotem - zobacz co się szybciej złamie - i nie pisz głupot.


A jaki ciężki przedmiot proponujesz, który może trafić w mój dach?
To musi być spory kawał innego dachu, żeby uszkodzić i dachówkę, i membranę. I równie dobrze (jak nie lepiej, bo wbrew pozorom membrana jest bardzo wytrzymała) uszkodzi to deski. Albo i więźbę i naprawa membrany będzie najmniejszym problemem.
Bo młotek tam raczej nie trafi. A na pewno nie na tyle, żeby uszkodzić membranę.

----------


## freethinker

I po co te swary? Ja tam nie mam ani membrany, ani deskowania, a i tak jestem zadowolony.
Dzisiaj sobie postawiłem na działce mój pierwszy domek i jestem z niego dumny:

----------


## surgi22

Np konar drzewa - nie budujesz na pustyni ?

----------


## Ruda maruda

Co do Reku to my również będziemy mieć na górnym trójkącie. Instalator mówi że tak jest bezpieczniej. Nikt nam nie wpusci do nawiewów usypiaczy  :big tongue:

----------


## agb

Napisałem przecież o gałęziach z drzew. Chętnie Ci taką gałąź przyniosę Kaizen i zobaczę jak nią przebijasz/łamiesz deskę. Nie widziałem tej Twojej membrany, ale z tego co opowiadasz, musi mieć lepszą wytrzymałość od kewlaru.

Podobno masz las, więc powinieneś wiedzieć co czasem z drzew spada. Chyba, że to "las" zasadzony 2 lata temu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Np konar drzewa - nie budujesz na pustyni ?


Przyznaję, że nie widziałem latających konarów. Co najwyżej gałęzie - niegroźne dla dachówek.
Drzewa owszem - widziałem powalone. Nie mam takich, co upadając polecą mi na dach (i nie dopuszczę do takich na mojej działce - nawet mniej z powodu uszkodzeń dachu, bardziej dlatego, że to liści czy igły na dachu i sporo zachodu, żeby mchy i glony nie pojawiły się).

----------


## agb

> Przyznaję, że nie widziałem latających konarów. Co najwyżej gałęzie - niegroźne dla dachówek.
> Drzewa owszem - widziałem powalone. Nie mam takich, co upadając polecą mi na dach (i nie dopuszczę do takich na mojej działce - nawet mniej z powodu uszkodzeń dachu, bardziej dlatego, że to liści czy igły na dachu i sporo zachodu, żeby mchy i glony nie pojawiły się).


No widzisz, Ty wytniesz wszystko w wiór żeby Ci igła do rynny nie wpadł, a ja będę miał pełno  drzew. Pewnie mi zaraz napiszesz, że to też się nie opłaca, bo zyski słoneczne mniejsze i za CO wyjdzie więcej.

----------


## surgi22

> Przyznaję, że nie widziałem latających konarów. Co najwyżej gałęzie - niegroźne dla dachówek.
> Drzewa owszem - widziałem powalone. Nie mam takich, co upadając polecą mi na dach (i nie dopuszczę do takich na mojej działce - nawet mniej z powodu uszkodzeń dachu, bardziej dlatego, że to liści czy igły na dachu i sporo zachodu, żeby mchy i glony nie pojawiły się).


To niewiele wiatrów widziałeś. 
Ps. odważny jesteś - wilgoć ci nie straszna, wiatru się nie boisz - tylko czy to odwaga czy brak roztropności. W większości budujemy dom na lata (20-30 i więcej ) i trwałość a nie tylko cena jest istotnym kryterium.

----------


## Kaizen

> Napisałem przecież o gałęziach z drzew. Chętnie Ci taką gałąź przyniosę Kaizen i zobaczę jak nią przebijasz/łamiesz deskę.


Nakręć filmik, jak tym rozwalasz dachówkę podpartą z trzech stron. A potem pokaż, jak daleko potrafi "latać".

Jaj coś poradzi sobie z dachówką (wytrzymałość 

Miałeś kiedyś w rękach przyzwoita membranę dachową? O gramaturze co najmniej 180g/m2?






> No widzisz, Ty wytniesz wszystko w wiór żeby Ci igła do rynny nie wpadł, a ja będę miał pełno  drzew. Pewnie mi zaraz napiszesz, że to też się nie opłaca, bo zyski słoneczne mniejsze i za CO wyjdzie więcej.


Od drzew, to ja mam działkę leśną. I na niej mam pełno drzew. BTW - jakoś dachowi (tandetny gont bitumiczny) żadnej krzywdy nie robią gałęzie i "konary" spadające z drzew. 

A czemu miałyby niszczyć dachówki to co jest pod nimi?

Cień to i wilgoć, więc elewacja wymaga dbałości, bo na drewnie sinica się pojawia szybko a na innych powierzchniach glony i mchy. Ja chcę mieć dom tak mało obsługowy, jak tylko się da. Chcę, żeby mieszkanie było przyjemnością, a nie nieustanną pracą po pracy. Co najwyżej akceptuję spacery za kosiarką - nie chcę skakać po drzewach i przycinać, bo rysują elewację uschły i grożą atakiem nie, nie na dach bo jemu krzywdy nie zrobią - na elewację, na okna, na zabawki na placu zabaw czy wreszcie same dzieci czy mnie.

Tak, las jest zaniedbany. Ty koło domu chcesz mieć nie pielęgnowane drzewa, że konary mogą z nich odpadać?

Chcesz mieć cały czas półmrok - Twoja decyzja. Jak będę chciał mieć to sobie przysłonię okna albo przejdę się do lasu (ze 300m mam).
Ale tu nie o tym dyskusja.
*
Tu dyskutujemy o wydumanym kataklizmie, który uszkodzi dachówki i to co pod nimi.*




> To niewiele wiatrów widziałeś.


Być może. Ale jak mi pod oknem drzewo wiatr wywrócił, to ucierpiały tylko samochody na które się położyło. Żadne konary nie pofrunęły w hen by rysować inne auta.
Masz jakieś filmiki tych fruwających konarów zdolnych rozłupać dachówkę?




> Ps. odważny jesteś - wilgoć ci nie straszna


Wilgoć mi w domu straszna. Dlatego podoba mi się koncepcja membrany, która przepuszcza parę na zewnątrz, a nie wpuszcza do środka.
A pijesz do tego, że nie przejmuję się, czy mam mokre fundamenty, jak mam szczelną izolację poziomą? Ciepło mają, to im woda nie zaszkodzi (zamarzanie i rozmarzanie wody by doprowadziło do erozji). Chodzi o to, żeby wody do domu nie wpuszczać, a wilgoć wypuszczać. Proste. Papa nie przepuszcza wilgoci. Ani na dachu, ani na chudziaku. Na chudziaku to dobrze, i nie ma się co przejmować co poniżej izolacji. Ale na dachu już gorzej - bo ani drewno, ani izolacja cieplna nie lubi wilgoci i trzeba kombinować, jak się jej spod dachu pozbyć.

----------


## surgi22

> Nakręć filmik, jak tym rozwalasz dachówkę podpartą z trzech stron. A potem pokaż, jak daleko potrafi "latać".
> 
> Jaj coś poradzi sobie z dachówką (wytrzymałość 
> 
> Miałeś kiedyś w rękach przyzwoita membranę dachową? O gramaturze co najmniej 180g/m2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Od usuwania wilgoci w domu jest wentylacja a nie ściany ani dach. A co się dzieje po latach z membranami to już kolega Wilhelmi który na dachach działa ponad 20 lat już Ci wyjaśniał . Jak zrobisz prawidłową wentylację deskowanego dachu i odpowiedni układ warstw pokrycia dachowego to żadnej wilgoci nie będziesz tam miał.

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> Jestem dziewczynką i jestem zadowolona - mamy płyty, bo po 1. ocieplenie nakrokwiowe (a tak mamy je ułożone) eliminuje mostki cieplne, po 2. mamy odkrytą więźbę i deski na krokwiach (mogą być k-g), więc mamy dużo więcej miejsca na poddaszu, po 3. PIR wystarczy ok połowa grubości wełny, żeby zachować takie same, lub lepsze, parametry, po 4. PIR nie moknie jak wełna, po 5. usztywnia poszycie i jest czymś w rodzaju deskowania, po 6. kładzie się je szybko i prosto (a przynajmniej szybciej i łatwiej niż wełnę  ).


Po 7 jest drogie... dość znacznie  :wink: 




> Robienie rekuperatora na strychu nie jest dobrym pomysłem -- parę osób już to przerabiało i potem przenosiło jednostkę w inne miejsce robiąc niestety demolkę. Reku się instaluje w "kotłowni", względnie w garażu. Ważne, aby było w tym pomieszczeniu ciepło w zimie (powiedzmy +8sC) i chłodniej w lato.


Mógłbyś napisać coś więcej czemu nie na strychu? Tak właśnie planowaliśmy.




> I po co te swary? Ja tam nie mam ani membrany, ani deskowania, a i tak jestem zadowolony.
> Dzisiaj sobie postawiłem na działce mój pierwszy domek i jestem z niego dumny:
> Załącznik 385247


Gratulacje!

----------


## laurap

*Freethinker* mój mąż jakby takie cuś miał na działce, to już by pewnie w tym spał  :tongue:  

Co do dachów się nie wypowiadam. Znam za, znam przeciw, a zrobię tak jak mi rozsądek i finanse podpowiadają.

----------


## agb

> Nakręć filmik, jak tym rozwalasz dachówkę podpartą z trzech stron. A potem pokaż, jak daleko potrafi "latać".


Ale ja nie zamierzam ci nic udowadniać. Napisałem dlaczego m.in u mnie będzie deskowanie. I nie zamierzam nikomu udowadniać, że moje jest najmojsze. I tym się właśnie różnimy. I nie wiem co ma "latać"





> Od drzew, to ja mam działkę leśną. I na niej mam pełno drzew. BTW - jakoś dachowi (tandetny gont bitumiczny) żadnej krzywdy nie robią gałęzie i "konary" spadające z drzew. 
> 
> A czemu miałyby niszczyć dachówki to co jest pod nimi?


Jak o konarach nic nie pisałem, więc z łaski swojej bądź poważny i odpowiadając na mój post nie wkładaj tam cudzych słów.





> Cień to i wilgoć, więc elewacja wymaga dbałości, bo na drewnie sinica się pojawia szybko a na innych powierzchniach glony i mchy. Ja chcę mieć dom tak mało obsługowy, jak tylko się da. Chcę, żeby mieszkanie było przyjemnością, a nie nieustanną pracą po pracy. Co najwyżej akceptuję spacery za kosiarką - nie chcę skakać po drzewach i przycinać, bo rysują elewację uschły i grożą atakiem nie, nie na dach bo jemu krzywdy nie zrobią - na elewację, na okna, na zabawki na placu zabaw czy wreszcie same dzieci czy mnie.


No właśnie - ty chcesz. Czyli wszyscy powinni tak chcieć...




> Tak, las jest zaniedbany. Ty koło domu chcesz mieć nie pielęgnowane drzewa, że konary mogą z nich odpadać?


A Ty chcesz być traktowany poważnie? To zacznij czytać to co inni piszą, a nie to co Ci akurat pasuje. Bo ja o zaniedbanym lesie i niepielęgnowanych drzewach u siebie nie mówiłem. Wręcz przeciwnie - pisałem o "wyczyszczeniu", a na dniach na się pojawić firma, która się tym zajmuje profesjonalnie.




> Chcesz mieć cały czas półmrok - Twoja decyzja. Jak będę chciał mieć to sobie przysłonię okna albo przejdę się do lasu (ze 300m mam).
> Ale tu nie o tym dyskusja.


Nie buduj bunkra luftami strzelniczymi, to półmroku miał nie będziesz.

----------


## agb

Poza tym nie pisałem o deskowaniu tylko o kontekście lasu. Ale tylko to pasowało żeby znów móc napisać, że twoja membrana jest najtwojsza.

----------


## Niechaj

> Po 7 jest drogie... dość znacznie


pytanie było o to, dlaczego wybrałam te płyty - na pewno nie ze względu na ich konkurencyjną cenę :wink:  (za gr 12cm płaciłam 55zł/m2)

----------


## surgi22

> pytanie było o to, dlaczego wybrałam te płyty - na pewno nie ze względu na ich konkurencyjną cenę (za gr 12cm płaciłam 55zł/m2)


12 cm płyty o lambdzie 0,022 to odpowiednik 20 cm lichej wełny o lambdzie 0,04 - szału nie ma. U przegrody wyjdzie 0,18 W/m2*K  ledwo się łapiesz na normy 2017 roku , a nie spełniasz tych z 2021 roku . 
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...iczna-przegrod

----------


## Niechaj

*Surgi* myślisz, że przed kupnem nie sprawdziłam właściwości?  :wink:  Dzięki za info  :roll eyes:

----------


## surgi22

> *Surgi* myślisz, że przed kupnem nie sprawdziłam właściwości?  Dzięki za info


Ok , ok do końca 2017 już będziecie mieszkać i normy z 2021 was nie dotyczą. Ale macie poddasze użytkowe i te 12cm możecie latem odczuć .

----------


## POMA

> Po 7 jest drogie... dość znacznie


Będę miała dwie wyceny dachu i porównanie, to napiszę informacyjnie jaka jest u mnie różnica między wełną a tymi płytami nakrokwiowymi, bo też takie rozwiązanie bierzemy pod uwagę. Ponieważ mamy poddasze nieużytkowe do ocieplenia wełną trzeba doliczyć płyty OSB, ale takie zgrubne wyliczenia też postaram się ująć.

----------


## Myjk

Do mnie tymczasem dotarł modem LTE i mogę w końcu robić monitoring placu na działce. Majster zapowiedział start na 17 kwietnia. W końcu zacznę ruszać więcej kasy, bo leży, się nudzi, nie wiem czy już przypadkiem nie zaśmierdła...  :big tongue:

----------


## laurap

Nie no.... one podobno nie śmierdzą  :tongue: 

Będzie podglądaczem ekipy, czy czatujesz na złodziejaszków?

----------


## swieja

O, kamera fajna rzecz. Mogłabym zamontować i śledzić czy mi zwierzęta nie zjadają sadzonek, które chciałam sobie już posadzić. Dzieci miałyby frajdę  :wink:  Przez zimę podglądaliśmy żubry.

A my wygrzebaliśmy kasę spod ziemi, rodzina się zmobilizowała i ruszamy. Szkoda pogody na czekanie. 4 kwietnia kopiemy  :yes:

----------


## Kaizen

> Będę miała dwie wyceny dachu i porównanie, to napiszę informacyjnie jaka jest u mnie różnica między wełną a tymi płytami nakrokwiowymi, bo też takie rozwiązanie bierzemy pod uwagę.


Wełnę dajesz między krokwie i pod krokwie. Ocieplenie nakrokwiowe - jak sama nazwa wskazuje. 
Niby oczywistości piszę. Ale wiesz, jakie to będzie miało konsekwencje? Jak w projekcie nie masz ocieplenia nakrokwiowego, to zmiana na takowe jest zmianą istotną bo zmienia się kubatura i wysokość budynku czyli znowu formalności.

_
Art. 36a. 1. Istotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę jest dopuszczalne jedynie po uzyskaniu decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę
[...]
5. Nieistotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę i jest dopuszczalne, o ile nie dotyczy:
[...]
2) charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji_

To oznacza projekt zastępczy (dodatkowe koszty) i czekanie.

Przy nieużytkowym poddaszu wełnę rozwijasz na stropie - mniejsza powierzchnia, więc taniej i mniejsze straty. Tania też robocizna, bo prosta i nie trzeba ani umiejętności, ani akcesoriów. Cięć wełny ledwo kilka. Jak chcesz graciarnię, to możesz trochę płyt ułożyć. Ale nie musisz - wystarczy folia paroprzepuszczalna.

----------


## dogtorzy

Witam. Jestem zupełnie nowy i zupełnie przerażony budową bo nic o tym nie wiem. zaczynamy już niedługo :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Nie no.... one podobno nie śmierdzą


Leżą już 10 lat i czekają na budowę, oczywiście co chwile zarzucane świeżą zieleniną, to musiały zaśmierdnąć -- jak kompost. :>




> Będzie podglądaczem ekipy, czy czatujesz na złodziejaszków?


Żeby wtórnie nie klepać -> tu jest o monitoringu.  :wink:  Mam zamiar czatować na złodziejaszków, a czasem podglądać ekipę.  :wink: 




> O, kamera fajna rzecz. Mogłabym zamontować i śledzić czy mi zwierzęta nie zjadają sadzonek, które chciałam sobie już posadzić. Dzieci miałyby frajdę  Przez zimę podglądaliśmy żubry.


Do tego trzeba by jakiś zdalny "gwizdek" zamontować jeszcze.  :wink:  Swoją drogą te "moje" kamerki całkiem niezłą jakość mają, nawet w trybie nocnym. Do wspomnianego wcześniej Jarka P. (prócz kuny) przylazł ostatnio dzik -- też został zarejestrowany kamerą jak buszuje po działce.




> Witam. Jestem zupełnie nowy i zupełnie przerażony budową bo nic o tym nie wiem. zaczynamy już niedługo


Sugeruję siadać, *pytać i czytać* ile wlizie...

----------


## laurap

p


> Sugeruję siadać, *pytać i czytać* ile wlizie...


z pewną dozą zdrowego rozsądku  :wink:  

Ja już sobie powiedziałam, że post mój już długo nie stanie w pompach ciepła bo tam i straszno i śmieszno jest zarazem.  Powinien być taki wielki napis ostrzegawczy "Lajkonikom wstęp wzbroniony"  :tongue:  ale oddając honor, co wyczytałam, to moje

----------


## freethinker

> Witam. Jestem zupełnie nowy i zupełnie przerażony budową bo nic o tym nie wiem. zaczynamy już niedługo



Witamy. A myślisz, że ktoś się tu zna? Niektórzy tylko udają, że się znają. Nie ma się co stresować. Sprawa jak każda inna. Trzeba się zrelaksować i przyjąć postawę, że będzie co będzie.

----------


## agaz_75

> Witam. Jestem zupełnie nowy i zupełnie przerażony budową bo nic o tym nie wiem. zaczynamy już niedługo


Witam  :smile:  to możemy sobie podać rękę  :smile:  i tak jak pisze freethinker  :smile:

----------


## swieja

> p
> 
> z pewną dozą zdrowego rozsądku


I dystansu do siebie i innych  :wink:  
A poza tym proponuję czytać max 3 strony tematycznych wątków. Dalej to już same kłótnie.
A jak się nie daj Boże odezwiesz to się dowiesz, że wcale się nie powinieneś budować bo się na niczym nie znasz. A poza tym jest ryzyko, że np. poza dachem z trawy nie pozostaje nic, bo wszystko jest do dupy. 

Ostatnio się dowiedziałam, że blachodachówka to nędzna imitacja dachówki, wersja                                           dla biedaków. Betonowa też do bani bo zarasta, tania imitacja ceramiki. Z kolei zwykła ceramiczna to niezrealizowane marzenie biedaków o karpiówce. A karpiówka to tylko nędzna namiastka łupków i gontów drewnianych.  :wink: 

Generalnie forum powinno być opatrzone dużym napisem
"WCHODZISZ NA WŁASNĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚĆ"

No ale teraz to już jestem złośliwa i też nie musisz mnie słuchać. :big lol:

----------


## Myjk

Powszechnie wiadomo -- trzeba wiedzieć jak czytać. Niestety. Ja mam 4-letnie doświadczenie w czytaniu, odsiewaniu bzdur  :wink:  -- a że smutny człowiek jestem -- bo manipulacje czuję na kilometr, a uzależnienia się mnie nie trzymają, nawet maryśka na mnie nie działa (buuuu) -- to też swoje wiem.  :wink:

----------


## agaz_75

> I dystansu do siebie i innych  
> A poza tym proponuję czytać max 3 strony tematycznych wątków. Dalej to już same kłótnie.
> A jak się nie daj Boże odezwiesz to się dowiesz, że wcale się nie powinieneś budować bo się na niczym nie znasz  A poza tym jest ryzyko, że np. poza dachem z trawy nie pozostaje nic, bo wszystko jest do dupy. 
> Generalnie forum powinno być opatrzone dużym napisem "WCHODZISZ NA WŁASNĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚĆ"
> 
> No ale teraz to już jestem złośliwa i też nie musisz mnie słuchać.


haha  :smile:  wiesz jak to jest ile ludzi tyle opinii a tak na marginesie byłam na jakimś wątku i tak czytając odechciało mi się budowy bo normalnie sie wystraszyłam  zę chyba nie podołamy ...nie wchodze tam pierniczę  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Same tutaj mięczaki.  :big grin:

----------


## agaz_75

> Powszechnie wiadomo -- trzeba wiedzieć jak czytać. Niestety. Ja mam 4-letnie doświadczenie w czytaniu, odsiewaniu bzdur  -- a że smutny człowiek jestem -- bo manipulacje czuję na kilometr, a uzależnienia się mnie nie trzymają, nawet maryśka na mnie nie działa (buuuu) -- to też swoje wiem.


Bo jak się na tym znasz to Ci łatwiej przesiać bzdury ...może za mało maryski haha ( żart oczywiście )

----------


## agaz_75

> Same tutaj mięczaki.


oj tam oj tam zaraz mięczaki ja z tych co się nie poddają ale jak się człowiek głupot naczyta to bije po głowie  :big grin:

----------


## laurap

e tam...ja sobie to skojarzyłam z forami parentingowymi. Ci co już są rodzicami zawsze będą mądrzejsi i będą bardziej wiedzieć  :wink:  A jeszcze więcej wiedzą Ci co nic wspólnego z nimi nie mieli ale w rodzinie są  :tongue: 

My już mamy za sobą dom dla wroga także coś tam już wiemy  :wink: 

*swieja* to co wybrałaś na dach w końcu?  :big tongue:

----------


## Ruda maruda

A ja myślałam że sami eksperci tu będą  :big tongue:  powiem szczerze, gdyby mój mąż nie ogarnął budowy to nie wiem czy bym się kiedyś na to zdecydowała.  Ścisły jest to wszystko powylicza i obmysla plan działania  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Fora partei... paraneint... No! Fora dla rodziców -- nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie są. Widać jeszcze wszystko przede mną, choć już 8 lat za późno...  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> *Surgi* myślisz, że przed kupnem nie sprawdziłam właściwości?  Dzięki za info


Ja też mam te okropne, drogie plyty PIR i jestem bardzo zadowolona  :big grin:  w lecie wcale nie było gorąco... ale zobaczymy jak będzie w tym roku.
i można nimi samemu ocieplić poddasze, jeśli dajemy dodatkowo między krokwie, a to było ok...10 tys oszczędności (wg wyceny teoretycznego wykonawcy), ponieważ tymi płytami mogliśmy ocieplić w 5 sobót. 
A skąd wiadomo, że ocieplając dach plytami PIR nie spełni się norm 2021? czy to nie trzeba zrobić audytu?

----------


## Liliputek

> Fora partei... paraneint... No! Fora dla rodziców -- nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie są. Widać jeszcze wszystko przede mną, choć już 8 lat za późno...


i fora i grupy na FB to zło!!! :big grin: 
no, jedynie blog ojciec lubię  :smile:

----------


## laurap

> i fora i grupy na FB to zło!!!
> no, jedynie blog ojciec lubię


eeee...podobne walki w kisielu  :wink:  całe szczęście ten etap już dawno za mną

w temacie dachówek u nas dzisiaj dyskusje Nelskamp czy Roben?

----------


## surgi22

> Ja też mam te okropne, drogie plyty PIR i jestem bardzo zadowolona  w lecie wcale nie było gorąco... ale zobaczymy jak będzie w tym roku.
> i można nimi samemu ocieplić poddasze, jeśli dajemy dodatkowo między krokwie, a to było ok...10 tys oszczędności (wg wyceny teoretycznego wykonawcy), ponieważ tymi płytami mogliśmy ocieplić w 5 sobót. 
> A skąd wiadomo, że ocieplając dach plytami PIR nie spełni się norm 2021? czy to nie trzeba zrobić audytu?


Kolego ogarnij się . Napisąłem że 12cm płyt PIR o wsk,lambda 0,022 daje U przegrody ok.0,18 W/m2*K . Normy które bedą musiały spełniać domy od 2017 r podają graniczne U dla dachu ( przy użytkowym poddaszu ) 0,18   , zaś od 2021 musi być 0,15 .  
Gdyby były grubsze płyty np. 15 cm czy 18 cm spokojnie spełniłoby to normy z 2021 roku .
Aby policzyc U przegrody nie potrzebujesz audytu. Ps. jest to liczenie przybliżone gdyż liczę tylko izolację , nie uwzgledniam innych warstw ( mniej izolacyjnych  ) ani oporow przejmowania i oddawania ciepła.

----------


## Hellenaj

Przyznam, że nie do końca ogarniam dziwne pyskówki i gównoburze, które się tutaj rozwijają.... co kogo obchodzi jaki dach, co na nim, co pod nim i czy rosną drzewa, las i inne takie.... po cholerę obrażać się nawzajem, brnąć w bezsensowne dyskusje... czytać sie odechciewa.... 

Ja tu wpadam, miło pogawędzić, wymienić się pomysłami,  ale żeby od razu kłótnie wszczynać, litości..... 


taaaaaa blogi parentingowe.... szczęśliwie omijam, mam dwoje dzieci, o dziwo! jakoś sobie radzą w życiu a przy okazji i ja też... Znawcy tematu , tak jak wyżej wspomniane, szczeoglnie Ci, którzy dzieci nie mają  :wink:  Najlepiej oceniać nie znając sytuacji.... to samo zresztą tutaj się dzieje... ocenia się czyjesz poczynania nie znając sytuacji " bo ja tak mam i jest dobrze", bo ekspert z forum poleca, bo zdzisiek tak zrobił i mu zalało , to Ty tak nie rób......


ehhh sorry za żale, no słaby dzień mam jak nic.

----------


## Liliputek

*surgi22* nie jestem kolegą.

----------


## laurap

*surgi22* przepraszam ale nie zanotowałam. Ty się już wybudowałeś, planujesz budowę czy lecisz na teorii? bo wiesz, sporo pouczeń w Twoich postach i nie wiem czy je brać serio  :wink:

----------


## pesce

Matko, ale natrzaskaliscie.
widzę, że sporo osób zaczyna juz grzebanie w ziemi. Ja wciąż zawalona papierami. Zudp, odrolnienie, wniosek o wydanie zgody na przeprowadzenie mediów przez drogę... a branże spływają i powoli będziemy składać wniosek .Miałam nadzieje na ten tydzień ale na pewno się nie uda, bo jeszcze zjazd muszę uzgodnić. 

Ja też mam już pierwsze klucze do domu  :wink:  tzn do garazu :smile:  Kupiłam sobie i tez mogę zamieszkac, bo jest i gril i brykiet, sadzonki malin i jezyny. Wiertarko-wkrętarkę też kupiłam , ale jej nie planuję wywozić na działkę.

Odnośnie dachu to u mnie wersja biedno-bogata  :wink:  wiazary, membrana, dachówka cementowa  :smile:  ocieplenie tylko stropu (pewnie wełna).
Pierwotnie tez planowałam rekuperator na stryszku. Po kilku rozmowach z fachowcami 'przełożyłam" go do pomieszczenia technicznego).

----------


## surgi22

> *surgi22* przepraszam ale nie zanotowałam. Ty się już wybudowałeś, planujesz budowę czy lecisz na teorii? bo wiesz, sporo pouczeń w Twoich postach i nie wiem czy je brać serio


Sorki koleżanko ale możesz w moich postach zobaczyć mój dom .  Mieszkam od kilku lat . A piszę walcząc z mniemanologią stosowaną.

----------


## swieja

> e tam...ja sobie to skojarzyłam z forami parentingowymi. Ci co już są rodzicami zawsze będą mądrzejsi i będą bardziej wiedzieć  A jeszcze więcej wiedzą Ci co nic wspólnego z nimi nie mieli ale w rodzinie są 
> 
> My już mamy za sobą dom dla wroga także coś tam już wiemy 
> 
> *swieja* to co wybrałaś na dach w końcu?


No jak to co, trawa na dachu tylko mi pozostaje. Na tym się przynajmniej nikt nie zna   :wink: 
A tak na serio to nic, z przewagą jednak w stronę ceramiki... Chyba, że nam nie starczy kasy i będzie gont. 

A najśmieszniejsze, że tak jak mąż się nie wtrąca, tak tym razem wyraził życzenie, aby dach był tradycyjnie czerwony. A stało się tak po wizycie u znajomych na nowym osiedlu, gdzie wszystkie dachy były czarne... smętnie to wyglądało niestety. I ja też doszłam do wniosku, że nie chciałabym mieć widoku czarnych dachów z okna.

----------


## POMA

> Wełnę dajesz między krokwie i pod krokwie. Ocieplenie nakrokwiowe - jak sama nazwa wskazuje. 
> Niby oczywistości piszę. Ale wiesz, jakie to będzie miało konsekwencje? Jak w projekcie nie masz ocieplenia nakrokwiowego, to zmiana na takowe jest zmianą istotną bo zmienia się kubatura i wysokość budynku czyli znowu formalności.
> 
> _
> Art. 36a. 1. Istotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę jest dopuszczalne jedynie po uzyskaniu decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę
> [...]
> 5. Nieistotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę i jest dopuszczalne, o ile nie dotyczy:
> [...]
> 2) charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji_
> ...


Nie sposób się nie zgodzić z Tobą w teorii. Ale myślicie, że kubatura jest do zmierzenia? Sama wykonywałam inwentaryzacje i sądzę, że raczej jest to trudne i nikt się za to nie bierze  :smile:  Wysokość budynku dużo łatwiej, ale czy ktoś to robi? Budynków mieszkalnych i tak się już nie "odbiera" albo jest to rzadkość. Jak widziałam, jak mój KB sprawdza odległości budynku od granicy działki to w duchu się śmiałam. To raczej tak dla pokazania, że skrupulatny i za coś mu się płaci  :big grin: 

Często też zdarza się podnoszenie ścianki kolankowej na etapie budowy. Myślicie, że ktoś to przeprowadza formalnie? Z osób, o których ja słyszałam - nikt, ale może to tylko były odosobnione przypadki? Też się nad takim podniesieniem zastanawiałam, bo wykonawca tak radzi, żeby zrobić sufity podwieszane i w nich wełnę jako ocieplenie. Będę miała podwójne ocieplenie (strop i dach), bo strasznie boję się nagrzewania od dachu (obecnie mieszkam pod stropodachem ocieplonym wełną tak, jak radzisz i jest to nie do wytrzymania w upały. Fakt, że budynek stary i nieocieplony dodaje swoje a i droga główna, więc otwieranie okien w nocy wiąże się z brakiem snu  :smile:

----------


## Wekto

Wystarczy życzliwy sąsiad. A sąsiedzi są baaaardzo różni.

----------


## swieja

No ale skąd sąsiad będzie wiedział, że w projekcie ocieplenie miało być pod krokwiami, albo ścianka kolankowa miała być niższa. Nie twierdzę, że tak się nie zdarza, tylko zastanawiam się skąd sąsiad może wiedzieć, że coś powinno być inaczej.

----------


## aghata86

W skrzynce bylo awizo. Zaraz jade na poczte. Albo pnb albo tauron odeslali umowe. Oby to bylo pnb

----------


## minimoni

Ojoj po co się tak spinać ludzie  :smile:  

Swieja my myśleliśmy też b. długo nad pokryciem dachu, w końcu stanęło na zwykłej blachodachówce, bo dach dwu spadowy mieć będziemy i w sumie nie jest on jakąś tam częścią mocno widoczną więc woleliśmy więcej kasy w schody drewniane włożyć  :smile: 
Zresztą blachodachówka łatwa w utrzymaniu jest  :big tongue:  w sensie czystość. 

U nas tak ekipa zapierdziela na działce, że w szoku jesteśmy!

Apropo jeszcze drzew i lasów. Czeka nas wycięcie całej masy gałęzi iglaków które wchodzą mocno na naszą działkę i zahaczają o ścianę domu. Uprzejmy sąsiad zasadził na całej granicy działki pełno drzew  :mad:  Cholerstwo się rozrosło na 4 m na naszą działkę.  

Powiem Wam, że ja nic a ni na budowie się nie znam, w bloku chowana byłam i w sumie to ja już wizualizuje sobie wystrój wnętrz  :big tongue:  Dziś trochę się zasmuciłam że w rogu kuchni obok okna chyba jednak lodowka się nie zmieści  :sad:

----------


## aghata86

Niestety tauron. Ale to oznacza ze niebawem bedziemy miec prad na dzialce

----------


## Myjk

> Powiem Wam, że ja nic a ni na budowie się nie znam, w bloku chowana byłam i w sumie to ja już wizualizuje sobie wystrój wnętrz  Dziś trochę się zasmuciłam że w rogu kuchni obok okna chyba jednak lodowka się nie zmieści


Dlatego, jak szkicowałem swój dom, pierwsze na czym się skupiłem, to właśnie najważniejsze pomieszczenie w domu -- kuchnia wraz z rozstawem sprzętów i szafek.  :big grin:  Później dałem to projektantowi wnętrz do ogarnięcia, jeszcze przed powstaniem projektu budowlanego...  :wink:  Jak projektant wniósł uwagi, to zostały naniesione na szkic i przekazane do architekta w celu popełnienia projektu budowlanego.  :big tongue:  To samo z łazienkami, ale tam mniejszy problem, więc już bardziej na oko powstawało i jako wypadkowa. Paradoksalnie to istotne, bo ponoć sporo architektów nie uwzględnia wymiarów dodatkowych, tj. dają wnękę na wannę, a zapominają o tynku, płytkach i potem nagle brakuje 4 cm aby wannę zmieścić (co dopadło znajomego, na szczęście walczył z wnętrzami wraz z powstawaniem murów i wczas to poprawił, kosztem rozkuwania schodów). Kuchnia w wirtualnej wycieczce wypada jak poniżej -- właśnie, muszę dekoratora poprosić o jakieś ładne rendery, bo to "fisheye" w wycieczce wirtualnej zrobiło masakrę z mojej pięknej lodówki SbS i ze zlewu kompaktowego.  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak widziałam, jak mój KB sprawdza odległości budynku od granicy działki to w duchu się śmiałam. To raczej tak dla pokazania, że skrupulatny i za coś mu się płaci


Po pierwsze primo - geodeta nie robił inwentaryzacji na koniec, że to KB sprawdzał?
Po drugie primo - nawet jeżeli zazwyczaj to przechodzi, to ja bym kilkuset tysięcy nie ryzykował. Ale każdy zrobi, jak chce.

----------


## Kaizen

> Swieja my myśleliśmy też b. długo nad pokryciem dachu, w końcu stanęło na zwykłej blachodachówce,


Ja jestem biedny i leniwy. Nie stać mnie na rozwiązania, o które trzeba dbać i pielęgnować, ani które są mało trwałe.
Dlatego blachy odpadły - na "zwykłe" gwarancja mocno zniechęca*, na tytanowe, miedziane czy inne cuda mnie nie stać.
No i historie z życia wzięte, jak to często powłoka jest uszkadzana w czasie montażu i tak zaczyna się rdza.

*np. że gwarancją nie jest objęta rdza do 5% powierzchni.

----------


## laurap

*Myjk* a jak masz zagospodarowany ten prawy róg? Ja właściwie też na etapie wybierania projektu rozstawiałam sobie meble, sprzęty itd długo zastanawialiśmy się nad wyspą ale nijak nie dało się. Wyspa jak już jest, musi być duża więc taka jakby nam sie zmieściła, byłaby mało wygodna. Rozstaw kuchni będę miała podobny. Ale to już chyba widziałeś na projekcie  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> Ja jestem biedny i leniwy. Nie stać mnie na rozwiązania, o które trzeba dbać i pielęgnować, ani które są mało trwałe.
> Dlatego blachy odpadły - na "zwykłe" gwarancja mocno zniechęca*, na tytanowe, miedziane czy inne cuda mnie nie stać.
> No i historie z życia wzięte, jak to często powłoka jest uszkadzana w czasie montażu i tak zaczyna się rdza.
> 
> *np. że gwarancją nie jest objęta rdza do 5% powierzchni.



Janie
Ja nie wiem cz blacha-blachodachówka jest aż taka zła... mój tata ma już 20 lat i wygląda bardzo dobrze  :smile:  fakt, wcale tania nie była nawet jak na tamte czasy, ale sprawuje się dobrze  :smile: 
My wzięliśmy dachówkę, ale raczej dlatego, że mężowi się podoba  :wink:  i mniej się narzewa, a lepiej wygłusza deszcz. Z nagrzewaniem to nie jestem jeszcze pewna, ale faktycznie ocieplony dach u taty w czasie deszczu jest bardzo głośny.

----------


## Liliputek

> No ale skąd sąsiad będzie wiedział, że w projekcie ocieplenie miało być pod krokwiami, albo ścianka kolankowa miała być niższa. Nie twierdzę, że tak się nie zdarza, tylko zastanawiam się skąd sąsiad może wiedzieć, że coś powinno być inaczej.


Nie będzie wiedział, ale to raczej chodzi o to, że może uprzejmie donieść do nadzoru, że chyba coś jest nie tak... ludzie są bardzo różni. Bardzo! Niedaleko moich rodziców pewien pan codziennie dzwoni na policję, by ta sprawdzała, czy samochody są dobrze zaparkowane :/ Policja ma go już dość... bo mówią, że muszą przyjechać, często wlepić mandaty, mimo, że auta nie przeszkadzają, no ale łamią przepisy ( jest zatoka, nieużywana i ustawiono tam zakaz parkowania.. nikt nie wie czemu).

My mamy super sąsiadów, ale dla porównania w okolicach taty też jest pani, której wszystko przeszkadza...  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* a jak masz zagospodarowany ten prawy róg? Ja właściwie też na etapie wybierania projektu rozstawiałam sobie meble, sprzęty itd długo zastanawialiśmy się nad wyspą ale nijak nie dało się. Wyspa jak już jest, musi być duża więc taka jakby nam sie zmieściła, byłaby mało wygodna. Rozstaw kuchni będę miała podobny. Ale to już chyba widziałeś na projekcie


Ale który prawy?  :big grin:  Prawy obok lodówki? Tam są drzwi z holu i myślę intensywnie czy tam ruchomego rozkładanego roboczego blatu nie zrobić...

Na wyspę potrzeba przepastnej ilości miejsca. Też chciałem, ale ostatecznie odpuściłem...

----------


## pesce

Ja po dzisiejszym dniu mam takie poczucie

----------


## laurap

> Ale który prawy?  Prawy obok lodówki? Tam są drzwi z holu i myślę intensywnie czy tam ruchomego rozkładanego roboczego blatu nie zrobić...
> 
> Na wyspę potrzeba przepastnej ilości miejsca. Też chciałem, ale ostatecznie odpuściłem...


o matulu... a ja się dziwię , że dostałam dzisiaj mandat  :tongue:  oczywiście ten drugi prawy czyli lewy róg. masz w domu żonę więc pewnie skumałeś  :smile: 

drzwi???? o kurcze muszę zobaczyć Twój projekt bo coś mi wyobraźnia nie działa

----------


## swieja

Ha! A ja mam kuchnię zupełnie otwartą i miejsca wystarczająco by weszła wyspa 120x200 z płytą kuchenną i miejscem na dwa krzesła do kawy i będę miała swoje wymarzone drzwi na taras prosto z kuchni. I żadnych, znienawidzonych, szafek narożnych. Ale też zaczęłam projektowanie od kuchni i tych drzwi tarasowych. Nie mogę się doczekać zamawiania kuchni. To moje, a właściwie nasze, ulubione miejsce w domu.

----------


## laurap

pesce czyżbyś załatwiała kredyt?  :big tongue:

----------


## pesce

> pesce czyżbyś załatwiała kredyt?


Nie, zbieram kolejne kwity i mapy do uzgodnień, a miałam w tym tygodniu złożyć PNB a tu wciąż pod górę . Piery, piery, papiery... Byle więcej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Janie


Do mnie piszesz?

Mariusz jestem. Ale od 20 lat w necie podpisuję się Kaizen.




> Ja nie wiem cz blacha-blachodachówka jest aż taka zła... mój tata ma już 20 lat i wygląda bardzo dobrze




IMO jedyną zaletą blachodachówki jest niska cena. I o takiej blachodachówce piszę. Bo są i "mercedesy" - tylko po co dawać za udawanie dachówki więcej, niż kosztuje oryginał który ma wiele innych zalet (w tym te, o których piszesz).
Ale jak ktoś policzy na przewidywany czas użytkowania taniej blachodachówki (ja policzyłem, jak zabierałem się za ten temat) to mi wyszło, że w żaden sposób nie opłaca się. To jest produkt dla bogatych i/lub pracowitych.

Wystarczy pogooglać wpisując "blachodachówka po 10 latach" czy wstawiając inną liczbę i oglądając wyszukane zdjęcia. Raczej nie wyglądają "bardzo dobrze". Często słabo wyglądają nawet z daleka, ale faktycznie najczęściej to trzeba patrzeć z bliska.

Jeden wyników z pierwszej strony googla - na FM

Pewnie da się znaleźć dach z 30 letnią blachodachówką w dobrym stanie. Ale to pewnie będzie wyjątek, a przy dachówce standard.

Największą IMO bolączką blachodachówki są uszkodzenia powłoki. I to nie tylko w kontekście dyskutowanych przed chwilą kataklizmów co tłuką dachówki na dachu i przebijają membranę. Tu faktycznie przeszkadzają nawet gałęzie co przy wietrze szorują o blachę czy spadając są ja w stanie zarysować czy przypadkowe zaczepienie blachy kolejnym arkuszem, bitem wkrętarki, czy innym narzędziem. I rdza ma gdzie zacząć. Dlatego często w gwarancjach jest wpisany obowiązek regularnego sprawdzania stanu i robienia zaprawek.




> Nie, zbieram kolejne kwity i mapy do uzgodnień, a miałam w tym tygodniu złożyć PNB a tu wciąż pod górę . Piery, piery, papiery... Byle więcej.


Nie zleciłaś tego architektowi? U nas tego typu rzeczy on załatwiał - dostał gotowca, miał zaadaptować, zagospodarować działkę, uzgodnić i dostarczyć nam PnB. Wcześniej trochę papierów sami zdobyliśmy (mapa, warunki przyłącza wody i prądu - i chyba tyle). Reszta w była w jego gestii. Ma przetarte szlaki, zna zwyczaje. Zazwyczaj pewnie idzie z jednymi papierami i odbiera kolejne. Więc jego wydajność jest taka, że nawet tanio wyceniając swój czas wyjdzie Ci drożej, niż zostawić to architektowi. A uczenie się które drzwi i jak wypełnić kwit, żeby z tej wiedzy i umiejętności skorzystać z raz w życiu nie ma sensu.

----------


## aghata86

U nasnas architekt wszystko robil i zlozyl tez sam wniosek o pnb.

----------


## Kamila.

Nasz były architekt był rozczarowany że przy składaniu dokumentów o PnB nikt ( w sensie urzędnik czy inspektor) nie sprawdzi poprawności projektu  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Wszystkie papiery załatwialiśmy sami, gdybyśmy liczyli na niego pewnie do dziś bujalibyśmy się z papierologią.  :sick: 

Obecny architekt który poprawiał projekt był zdziwiony że inwestorzy sami latali, u niego załatwienie papierów jest w standardzie.

----------


## Myjk

> drzwi???? o kurcze muszę zobaczyć Twój projekt bo coś mi wyobraźnia nie działa


Tu już wiesz, ale zapodam brakujący element dla ew. potomności.  :wink: 






> Ha! A ja mam kuchnię zupełnie otwartą i miejsca wystarczająco by weszła wyspa 120x200 z płytą kuchenną i miejscem na dwa krzesła do kawy i będę miała swoje wymarzone drzwi na taras prosto z kuchni. I żadnych, znienawidzonych, szafek narożnych. Ale też zaczęłam projektowanie od kuchni i tych drzwi tarasowych. Nie mogę się doczekać zamawiania kuchni. To moje, a właściwie nasze, ulubione miejsce w domu.


Każdemu wg potrzeb. Ja jedną narożną szafkę sobie zażyczyłem, choć aranżator się wzdrygiwał na samą myśl. Wg mnie to jednak idealne miejsce na towary spuchnięte (chipsy, snaki, etc.). Normalna szafka nie wytrzymuje wiele z tymi torbami szybko się zapełniając -- narożna jest wręcz przepastna. Ponieważ torby są spore, to nie ma problemu z ich wyjmowaniem nawet z pełnej głębokości. Obecnie mam i sobie ją bardzo cenię.  :smile: 

Natomiast zamiast wyspy mam zaplanowane blaty 80-87 cm głębokości.

----------


## swieja

80 cm blat kuchenny też mam w planie. Nasza architekt mnie do takiego namawiała. Nie miałam niestety gdzie sprawdzić, bo wszyscy znajomi mają standardowe 60 cm. Ale faktycznie wydaje się, że będzie to wygodne rozwiązanie. 

Mąż dziś pojechał potowarzyszyć koparce przy ściąganiu humusu. Jutro przyjedzie konserwator. Mąż zapowiedział, że nawet jak znajdzie dziś całą wioskę celtycką, to zgarnie i zakopie na działce obok. Poprosiłam tylko, żeby mi dał znać jak znajdzie cmentarz, bo trzeba będzie odprawić jakieś obrzędy coby nie było strachu tam mieszkać  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

W obecnej kuchni mam kawałek blatu 100cm (wymuszone) i jest to genialna sprawa -- można odstawić jakiś toster czy inny robot i mieć nadal kupę blatu roboczego, po czym można szybko go przyciągnąć i kontynuować pracę. Chciałem takie głębokie blaty w całej kuchni, ale niebezpiecznie się ilość szafek zmniejszała. Pal licho, że za szafkami pusto, bo kuchnię mam prawie wielkości salonu.  :wink:

----------


## swieja

O to super wiedzieć, że ktoś używa i sobie chwali  :smile: 

Zrezygnowaliśmy z drzwi przesuwnych na taras. Zastanawiamy się za to nad tarasowymi otwieranymi na zewnątrz. Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?

----------


## annatulipanna

Witam drogie bocianki! I dołączam do zacnego grona. Wczorajszą noc spędziłam na zapoznaniu się z Wami i zmaganiami przez które również przechodziłam  :smile:  Ufff... Jesteśmy z mężem o krok dalej od większości bocianków i nadal nie mogę uwierzyć, że stan zero już za nami. 13 marca rozpoczęliśmy budowę grzewczej płyty fundamentowej. Teraz czekamy na ekipę murarzy, którzy kończą inną budowę. Mają wejść pod koniec kwietnia, więc mamy trochę czasu na ustalenie nieustalonego. Miałam nadzieję założyć dziennik budowy, ale ciągle brakuje czasu. Oby mi się udało, zanim skończymy budowę  :smile:  Wiele dzienników przeczytałam z ogromną przyjemnością i z wielu czerpałam tworząc nasz projekt. 
Pozdrawiam i oczywiście będę tu zaglądała, trzymając kciuki za nas wszystkich!

----------


## laurap

Ten blat na 80 cm brzmi ciekawie. Muszę sobie zapamiętać tą koncepcję bo rzeczywiście tego blatu brakuje często nie na szerokość a właśnie na długość, bo stoi tam pełno pierdoletów.

*swieja* mnie mocno nasz architekt namawiała na drzwi otwierane na zewnątrz. Ale w sumie nie podał żadnych sensownych argumentów, a sama tego właściwie nie widzę. Taras mamy na zachód, więc może być tak, że będę chciała mieć otwarte drzwi i tym samym spuszczoną roletę do wysokości słońca świecącego prosto w oczy.  I już mamy klops bo się nie da.

----------


## minimoni

Myjk kuchnia super  :smile:  My trochę na wariata robilismy projekt. Wszystko wyjdzie w praniu tak naprawdę. 
Np. Poczatkowo patrzac na adaptacje projektu wydawalo mi się że ogrod za domem bedzie maly. Dzis jak stanrlam na granicy dzialki i spojrzalam na dom, kurde kawal placu mamy hyh ciekawe kto bedzie kosic trawe  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## swieja

> Ten blat na 80 cm brzmi ciekawie. Muszę sobie zapamiętać tą koncepcję bo rzeczywiście tego blatu brakuje często nie na szerokość a właśnie na długość, bo stoi tam pełno pierdoletów.
> 
> *swieja* mnie mocno nasz architekt namawiała na drzwi otwierane na zewnątrz. Ale w sumie nie podał żadnych sensownych argumentów, a sama tego właściwie nie widzę. Taras mamy na zachód, więc może być tak, że będę chciała mieć otwarte drzwi i tym samym spuszczoną roletę do wysokości słońca świecącego prosto w oczy.  I już mamy klops bo się nie da.


Blat 80 cm jest u nas w projekcie od początku więc na szczęście nie muszę już o nim pamiętać.
Natomiast co do drzwi tarasowych to nie planujemy rolet więc mogłyby się spokojnie otwierać na zewnątrz. Muszę jeszcze podumać na ten temat.

----------


## meqi

*aghata86* - Podciągną Wam prąd bez pozwolenia na budowę? Myślałam, że aby podpisać umowę o podłączenie prądu trzeba mieć PNB

----------


## meqi

U nas chyba zostaniemy bociankami 2018 bo papierologia nas zaskoczyła :smile: 

Na razie:
- czekamy na mapę do celów projektowych (4 tydzień i końca nie widać)
- jutro badania gruntu
- blaszak czeka na odmalowanie i postawienie na działce (kupiliśmy używany bo tylko na okres budowy)
- odbyliśmy pierwsze spotkanie z projektantami ale czekamy na mapę... 
- napisaliśmy pismo do tauronu o warunki przyłącza
- złożyliśmy wniosek do kopalni o określenie szkód górniczych


W planach mamy po otrzymaniu mapy do celów projektowych:
1. Rozpoczęcie projektu indywidualnego (30 dni + 10 dni)
2. Ogrodzenie działki siatką tymczasową
3. Utwardzenie wjazdu i postawienie blaszaka
4. Rozpoczęcie wycen SSO ale to pewnie na wczesną wiosnę 2018... 

Co możemy jeszcze zrobić?

----------


## aghata86

Narazie postawią nam szafke pomiarowa i doprowadza do niej kabel. To na to jest umowa. Potem elektryk zrobi skrzynke przy szafce, bedziemy miec zaswiadczenie od elektryka, pozwolenie na budowe i wtedy jedziemy do tauronu podpisac juz umowe docelowa i wtedy juz zakladaja licznik.

----------


## agaz_75

> W obecnej kuchni mam kawałek blatu 100cm (wymuszone) i jest to genialna sprawa -- można odstawić jakiś toster czy inny robot i mieć nadal kupę blatu roboczego, po czym można szybko go przyciągnąć i kontynuować pracę. Chciałem takie głębokie blaty w całej kuchni, ale niebezpiecznie się ilość szafek zmniejszała. Pal licho, że za szafkami pusto, bo kuchnię mam prawie wielkości salonu.


ja tak mierze , patrzę na tą moja kuchnie i sama nie wiem...sząłu nie ma .  ile trzeba odliczyć cm na tynki ?

----------


## aghata86

Narazie postawią nam szafke pomiarowa i doprowadza do niej kabel. To na to jest umowa. Potem elektryk zrobi skrzynke przy szafce, bedziemy miec zaswiadczenie od elektryka, pozwolenie na budowe i wtedy jedziemy do tauronu podpisac juz umowe docelowa i wtedy juz zakladaja licznik.

----------


## Busters

> ja tak mierze , patrzę na tą moja kuchnie i sama nie wiem...sząłu nie ma .  ile trzeba odliczyć cm na tynki ?


Kable puszczone w podlodze, czy w bruzdach czy na scianie?
Przy bruzdach i prostych scianach podobno nawet 0.5cm wystarcza. U mnie kable sa puszczone po scanie i jest okolo 1,2-1,5cm

----------


## agaz_75

> Kable puszczone w podlodze, czy w bruzdach czy na scianie?
> Przy bruzdach i prostych scianach podobno nawet 0.5cm wystarcza. U mnie kable sa puszczone po scanie i jest okolo 1,2-1,5cm


oj to teraz mam namieszane znowu bo nie mam zielonego pojecia

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Nie ma sznas na 0,5 cm na tynki. Ja bym liczył 1 cm, ptzy kablach nawet 2 cm.

Oczywiscie, przy założeniu że ściana prosta!

----------


## agaz_75

aghata86 tak na marginesie odwiedziłam we wtorek Trzebnicę i przywiozłam mandat  :smile:  nie jadę  wiecej  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> Nie ma sznas na 0,5 cm na tynki. Ja bym liczył 1 cm, ptzy kablach nawet 2 cm.
> 
> Oczywiscie, przy założeniu że ściana prosta!


dlatego napisalem, ze "podobno"  :big grin:  Tak 1-1,5cm trzeba liczyc. U mnie przy tej grubosci udalo sie ladnie kable schowac.

agaz_75, z czego budujecie? Przy silikatach (jak u mnie) raczej ciezko bruzdowac i moim zdaniem to bez sensu - lepiej dac wiecej tynku. Przy czym innym juz mozna, ale to zalezy od elektryka, jak dolicza za bruzdowanie to lepiej dac wiecej tynku.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Moi drodzy taka informacja dla wszystkich. Jeżeli ktoś tylko może to polecam prąd na użytek garażu np. Blaszaka  a nie budowlany. Koszty 10zł a 200zł abonamentu mówią same za siebie.

----------


## Niechaj

oj, z tym prądem to chyba zależy od dostawcy lub regionu, było już o tym gdzieś na forum - też chcieliśmy podłączać do blaszaka, ostatecznie mieliśmy budowlany. Tauron krakowski opłata abonamentowa za taryfę budowlaną C11 jak na zdjęciu  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> *aghata86* - Podciągną Wam prąd bez pozwolenia na budowę? Myślałam, że aby podpisać umowę o podłączenie prądu trzeba mieć PNB


Jasne, że podciągną prąd bez pozwolenia. Umowę tez podpiszą bez PnB. Trzeba to załatwiać dużo wcześniej niż PnB, ponieważ sumując wszystkie terminy, które ma ZE na każdy etap prac związanych z podłączeniem ZKP, może się okazać, że prąd na działce podłączą po 9 miesiącach od złożenia wniosku. U nas się sprawdziło. Trzymali się terminów, nic nie przyśpieszali i skrzynka stanęła zgodnie z terminami określonymi w umowie. Dodam jeszcze, że energetyka wyrobiła się jako jedna z pierwszych. Wody na działce nadal brak ( drugi rok leci), a budowa rozpoczęta.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Narazie postawią nam szafke pomiarowa i doprowadza do niej kabel. To na to jest umowa. Potem elektryk zrobi skrzynke przy szafce, bedziemy miec zaswiadczenie od elektryka, pozwolenie na budowe i wtedy jedziemy do tauronu podpisac juz umowe docelowa i wtedy juz zakladaja licznik.


Jak postawią ci skrzynkę ZKP, dostaniesz pismo, potwierdzające ten fakt i jednocześnie informujące o konieczności podpisania umowy z wybranym dostawcą energii elektrycznej w terminie nie przekraczającym 60 dni od daty otrzymania tegoż pisma. W przypadku nie dotrzymania terminu, naliczają kary pieniężne. Po podpisaniu umowy, wzywasz elektryka, który montuje skrzynkę budowlaną na twojej działce i umawiasz się na założenie licznika z dostawcą energii. Umowa obowiązuję od dnia założenia licznika, a nie od dnia podpisania jej. Dodam, że nawet jeśli nie planujesz rozpoczynać budowy, musisz podłączyć się do prundu  :smile:  żeby wywiązać się z umowy. Ale jak mi podpowiedziano w energetyce, po pierwszym okresie rozliczeniowym ( u mnie dwa m-ce) można złożyć wniosek o odłączenie licznika. Przyjadą i zdejmą do czasu, kiedy rzeczywiście prąd będzie Ci potrzebny. Zdjęcie i ponowne założenie licznika jest bezpłatne. Musisz jednak zapłacić pierwszy rachunek, przy czym są to opłaty dystrybucyjne, zależne od mocy przyłączeniowej. I tym sposobem wywiązujesz się z terminów zawartych w umowie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## minimoni

My złożyliśmy wniosek o podłączenie prądu już docelowego w październiku i zastrzegli sobie czas do podłączenia nas do 30.12.2017  :big lol: 

Prąd bierzemy od sąsiadów na budowę póki co, pomimoże słup już stoi i skrzynka stoją już od 2 tygodni  :big grin: 

Wczoraj pomierzyliśmy kuchnię i jest nadzieja, że lodówka idealnie się zmieści tam gdzie chciałam  :smile: ))

----------


## swieja

> ja tak mierze , patrzę na tą moja kuchnie i sama nie wiem...sząłu nie ma .  ile trzeba odliczyć cm na tynki ?


A ile metrów ci wychodzi na kuchnię? Kuchnia to był jeden z powodów robienia przez nas projektu indywidualnego, bo w żadnym projekcie mi się ona nie podobała. 

Koparka wczoraj ściągnęła humus. Mąż nic nie znalazł  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> My złożyliśmy wniosek o podłączenie prądu już docelowego w październiku i zastrzegli sobie czas do podłączenia nas do 30.12.2017 
> 
> Prąd bierzemy od sąsiadów na budowę póki co, pomimoże słup już stoi i skrzynka stoją już od 2 tygodni 
> 
> Wczoraj pomierzyliśmy kuchnię i jest nadzieja, że lodówka idealnie się zmieści tam gdzie chciałam ))


No to gratuluję sąsiadów  :smile:  Nasi odmówili  :sad:  Będziemy ostro bulić. Mamy ogromną moc przyłączeniową, także wychodzi nam 300 PLN opłaty dystrybucyjnej.  Przy czym na budowę SSZ potrzeba prądu za ok. 60 PLN (przynajmniej tyle zapłacili moi przyjaciele na prądzie sąsiada). Także nic tylko brać się do roboty i jak najszybciej kończyć budowę, co by za dużo tysiączków nie poszło na marne do Enei...

----------


## Kaizen

> Będziemy ostro bulić.



Złożyłaś wniosek o G11?
Wszyscy psioczą na c11, a nikt nie składa wniosku o g11...

----------


## aghata86

Dzwonilam do starostwa pnb jest gotowe do odbioru.

----------


## aghata86

Ja mam z tauronu warunki ze prad docelowy dom jednorodzinny a i tak zmieniaja sami na c11 jak nie stoi dom czy jakas buda

----------


## agaz_75

> A ile metrów ci wychodzi na kuchnię? Kuchnia to był jeden z powodów robienia przez nas projektu indywidualnego, bo w żadnym projekcie mi się ona nie podobała. 
> 
> Koparka wczoraj ściągnęła humus. Mąż nic nie znalazł


ma  10 m2 + spiżarka 0,45 czyli bardziej takie małe pomieszczonko ...zastanawiam się czy to w ogóle zostawiać 

ale zazdroszczę tez bym tak już chciała  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Dzwonilam do starostwa pnb jest gotowe do odbioru.


Gratuluję !!

----------


## annatulipanna

> Złożyłaś wniosek o G11?
> Wszyscy psioczą na c11, a nikt nie składa wniosku o g11...


Narzucili mi C11. Może z mojego braku wiedzy, to wynika. Ale nikt nie mówił mi, że mogę złożyć wniosek o G11  :sad:   Krótkie pytania w Enea: Czy to pierwsze podłączenie prądu? Nie ma tam budynków? I bam, jest taryfa budowlana. Pozamiatane...
Ktoś mi sugerował, żeby założyć prąd na użytek rekreacyjny na działce, ale podobno śliska sprawa i też mogą kary dowalić. 
Słyszałam również, że jeśli nie ma na działce budynku, czy nawet nadanego adresu, to nie dadzą taryfy G.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja mam z tauronu warunki ze prad docelowy dom jednorodzinny a i tak zmieniaja sami na c11 jak nie stoi dom czy jakas buda


Jak mogą Ci wstawić do umowy podpisanej przez Ciebie coś innego, niż podpisałeś? To przecież kryminał. A jak podpisałeś umowę na C11, to do siebie miej pretensje.
Nie słyszałem, żeby komuś odmówili na piśmie G11.

Mi elektryk z pełnomocnictwem podpisałem nie wiedzieć czemu na C11. Trudno, mój pełnomocnik, moja odpowiedzialność. Jak to zobaczyłem, to zawnioskowałem o zmianę na G11 i mam G11. Jak był ludek z PGE spisywać licznik to ściany się budowały.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy to pierwsze podłączenie prądu? Nie ma tam budynków? I bam, jest taryfa budowlana.


To mają w ofercie taryfę budowlaną?
Na gębę to co im szkodzi wciskać swoją droższą ofertę, nie podlegającą pod URE? Ale na piśmie nie słyszałem, żeby odmówili.
To na działce rekreacyjnej, jak chcę sobie podłączyć pompę ze studni głębinowej, żeby kwiatki podlać to odmówią mi podłączenia? Chciałbym to dostać na piśmie  :big tongue: 




> Ale nikt nie mówił mi, że mogę złożyć wniosek o G11


Wyjawię Ci sekret. Wnioskować możesz zawsze i o wszystko.
Jak komuś odrzucą wniosek o G11 to zrozumiem, jego żale. Ale jak ktoś nawet nie wnioskował, to nie rozumiem narzekania na coś, co sam wybrał i potwierdził dobrowolnym podpisem.




> Słyszałam również, że jeśli nie ma na działce budynku, czy nawet nadanego adresu, to nie dadzą taryfy G.


Różni ludzie różne rzeczy wygadują. Słyszałem, że trują nas samoloty... Ale w to nie wierzę. Tak samo jak w brak możliwości G11 - i to drugie mogłem, więc sprawdziłem. Nieprawda.

----------


## Myjk

Dziwne te sceny z prądem macie. Ja mam na działce domek niezwiązany z gruntem (postawiony dla ekip), i normalnie dali nawet G12.

----------


## aghata86

Ja mam poku co tylko umowe ma podlaczenie szafki pomiarowej. Nie mam jeszcze umowy docelowej z taryfą. Taka podpisze jak elektryk zrobi podlaczenie np erbetke

----------


## Myjk

> Dzwonilam do starostwa pnb jest gotowe do odbioru.


Ja też przed chwila dzwoniłem, co ciekawe Pani wiedziała po przedstawieniu się kim jestem :0 -- ponoć brakuje jeszcze tylko jednej zwrotki, ale własnie Pani dostała stos zwrotek na biurko i w poniedziałek już będzie wiadomo. Ma zadzwonić. Więc jest szansa, że już w poniedziałek będę szczęśliwym posiadaczem PnB i DB.  :big grin:  Przy okazji odbioru mam w planach odwiedzić skąd budowlany i wstępnie zamówić stal i bloczki na poświętach.

Teraz walczę z udostępnieniem na stornie widoku na żywo z kamery. Udało się udostępnić stałą klatkę i ew. po ciepnięciu F5 się odświeża, ale takiego typowego streamu nie mogę uzyskać. Buuu.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Mi elektryk z pełnomocnictwem podpisałem nie wiedzieć czemu na C11. Trudno, mój pełnomocnik, moja odpowiedzialność. Jak to zobaczyłem, to zawnioskowałem o zmianę na G11 i mam G11. Jak był ludek z PGE spisywać licznik to ściany się budowały.


Napisz proszę więcej szczegółów, czego dokładnie od Ciebie wymagali do zmiany taryfy? W Enea żądają odbioru budynku podobno. Muszę się dowiedzieć dokładnie. Wymagają zameldowania i nadania numeru adresu. Jak mi się uda zameldować na placu budowy, to tak zrobię  :smile:  Póki co nie dostałam jeszcze pierwszego rachunku za prąd i wszystko przede mną. Także dopiero się przygotowuję i rozeznaję w temacie, jak tu możliwie szybko zmienić tę nieszczęsną taryfę C11, którą nawet w Enea potocznie nazywają "budowlaną".

----------


## annatulipanna

> To na działce rekreacyjnej, jak chcę sobie podłączyć pompę ze studni głębinowej, żeby kwiatki podlać to odmówią mi podłączenia? Chciałbym to dostać na piśmie


Moi znajomi mają działkę rekreacyjną z barakowozem. Nie mogą wywalczyć zmiany taryfy na G, ponieważ wymagany jest odbiór budynku (którego tam nie ma) albo przedłożenie zaświadczenia o zameldowaniu. I wiele takich absurdów... szkoda gadać...

----------


## Busters

Odnosnie pradu powiat krakowski - przylacze zamowilem na 14kw, przez krotki czas mialem prad budowlany, ale moglem podpisac aneks na ~1/3mocy (oplaty o 2/3 mniejsze) zabezpieczenie bylo i tak to samo, bo nie chcialo sie nikomu zmieniac, wiec mniejsza moc byla tylko na papierku. Mozecie o to zapytac u siebie.
Na g11 moglem przejsc po zamknieciu budynku, nie potrzeba bylo do tego zadnego papierka od elektryka tylko podlaczenie do domu. U siebie prad podlaczalem jak juz mialem sciany (chyba dach tez juz byl) wiec nie robilem rbtki(troche kasy zaoszczedzonej), tylko od razu elektryk podciagnal kabel do domu i zamontowal rozdzielnice z podstawowymi zabezpiezeniami i z 2 gniazdkami przy niej. Mam nadzieje, ze pomoglem.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wyjawię Ci sekret. Wnioskować możesz zawsze i o wszystko.
> Jak komuś odrzucą wniosek o G11 to zrozumiem, jego żale. Ale jak ktoś nawet nie wnioskował, to nie rozumiem narzekania na coś, co sam wybrał i potwierdził dobrowolnym podpisem.


Ja nie narzekam, tylko podzieliłam się informacjami dotyczącymi budowy ZKP i przyłączenia się do sieci energetycznej. Podpisując umowę byłam poinformowana o kosztach dystrybucyjnych, ale nie mając innej możliwości przyjęłam ten fakt do wiadomości. I podpisałam umowę. Jednak, jeśli tylko istnieje cień nadziei na zmianę taryfy, to chętnie podejmę się tego wyzwania.
Skoro Tobie się udało, to i może mi się uda  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Napisz proszę więcej szczegółów, czego dokładnie od Ciebie wymagali do zmiany taryfy? W Enea żądają odbioru budynku podobno.


Złożyłem wniosek o zmianę taryfy przez ebok PGE. Przysłali umowę na G11 do podpisania i odesłania. Potem przyjechali odczytać liczniki (ale w "zaproszeniu" było słowo kontrola i obowiązkowa obecność z groźbą, że jak nie będzie mnie to kontrola się nie odbędzie i nie będzie zmiany). Przyjechał pan, spisał protokół i tyle. Żadnych załączników, oświadczeń, odbiorów budynku itp.

----------


## aghata86

Maz odebral ze starostwa tylko projekty cos podpisal i tyle, nie powinni dac jakies papierka ze jest pozwolenie nieprawomocne?  Mowil ze za dwa tyg trzeba odebrac prawomocne.

----------


## Myjk

> Maz odebral ze starostwa tylko projekty cos podpisal i tyle, nie powinni dac jakies papierka ze jest pozwolenie nieprawomocne?  Mowil ze za dwa tyg trzeba odebrac prawomocne.


Dokładnie tak -- ja też czekam na prawomocne właśnie. Ponieważ mam aż 12  zainteresowanych do zawiadomienia, to się schodzi...

Ta-Da! http://emide.pl/domnazakrecie/online/ na razie krzaki mojej żony widać (uwaga, wieczorem mogą być momenty!), po wklepaniu pasła "asd"  :wink:  ale już niebawem transmisja z placu boju! 

Właśnie zamówiłem 1800 bloczków na rzecz fundamentów i niecki basenowej, po 2.10 zł netto/szt z transportem.

----------


## annatulipanna

aghata86- my odebraliśmy PnB nieprawomocne z urzędu i po dwóch tygodniach, kiedy się uprawomocniło, trzeba było z tym PnB znowu jechać do urzędu, opieczętować je i tyle. I masz prawomocne  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Złożyłem wniosek o zmianę taryfy przez ebok PGE. Przysłali umowę na G11 do podpisania i odesłania. Potem przyjechali odczytać liczniki (ale w "zaproszeniu" było słowo kontrola i obowiązkowa obecność z groźbą, że jak nie będzie mnie to kontrola się nie odbędzie i nie będzie zmiany). Przyjechał pan, spisał protokół i tyle. Żadnych załączników, oświadczeń, odbiorów budynku itp.


Dzięki wielkie za info. No to rzeczywiście poszło Ci bajkowo. W Enei wszystko uniemożliwiają. Właśnie rozmawiałam z kolegą, który czeka na G12 (Energa) i musiał mieć prąd podłączony w budynku, nie wymagają już zaświadczeń od elektryka, ale musisz złożyć oświadczenie, że dom nadaje się do użytkowania, czy coś takiego  :smile:  Odradzał mi kombinowanie ze zmianą taryfy w czasie budowy, bo grozi to karami pieniężnymi. Muszę poczytać regulamin Enei, to będę myślała. Póki co trzeba projekt dopinać, bo zaraz ściany ruszą, a tu parę szczegółów do ustalenia zostało....
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzięki wielkie za info. No to rzeczywiście poszło Ci bajkowo. W Enei wszystko uniemożliwiają. Właśnie rozmawiałam z kolegą, który czeka na G12 (Energa) i musiał mieć prąd podłączony w budynku, nie wymagają już zaświadczeń od elektryka, ale musisz złożyć oświadczenie, że dom nadaje się do użytkowania, czy coś takiego  Odradzał mi kombinowanie ze zmianą taryfy w czasie budowy, bo grozi to karami pieniężnymi. Muszę poczytać regulamin Enei, to będę myślała. Póki co trzeba projekt dopinać, bo zaraz ściany ruszą, a tu parę szczegółów do ustalenia zostało....
> Pozdrawiam


Tyle, że ja nie chciałem podłączenia do domu. Chciałem do namiotu czyli tzw. erbetkę. Więc co mi ma elektryk wystawiać? Nie ma domu, więc nie może nadawać się do użytkowania. Kary za co? Zużywam na potrzeby bytowe. Nie prowadzę DG. Nie istnieje coś takiego jak "taryfa budowlana" - to interpretacja niektórych ZE, że budowa sobie domu to DG, co nie ma żadnego sensu ani podstaw w prawie, bo przecież nie rejestrujesz DG. Nie mają podstaw do karania.

Właściwie po tych wszystkich tekstach w necie byłem pewien, że mi odmówią. Ale byłem bardzo ciekaw uzasadnienia. No przecież tylu internautów nie może się mylić i nie może być G na budowie... A jednak... Urban Legend.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U Mnie po podpisaniu umowy zrobiłem erbetkę i miałem prąd budowlany, bo SSZ oświadczenie elektryka i zmieniłem na taryfę G.

Myjk - zPNB nie wysyła się do sąsiadów/stron, to dotyczy tylko Warunków Zabudowy.

----------


## laurap

Właśnie ostatnio do nas przyszły takie dziwne pisma. Głowiłam się co to...ludzi nie znam, działki na które było pismo niby są jeszcze wolne. W taki razie wnioskuję że to ktoś przed zakupem wystąpił do gminy o warunki zabudowy? To idzie wtedy do wszystkich sąsiadów?

----------


## freethinker

Ja dzisiaj też odebrałem PnB, przy czym przywiózł mi je architekt, który je osobiście odbierał w Trzebnicy. Czekam na prawomocność.
Przy okazji przywiózł mi projekt wykonawczy (umowę z nim miałem, że dostaję najpierw projekt budowlany, a wykonawczy zrobią mi, jak się PnB będzie procesować). Muszę go obejrzeć dokładnie, bo już na szybko zauważyłem jedną niezgodność z ustaleniami.
Co do prądu, to w zeszłym roku dostałem w maju warunki techniczne, pod koniec lipca podpisałem umowę, przy czym Tauron obiecał postawić skrzynkę do końca listopada, a ja miałem założyć erbetkę i podpisać umowę też do końca listopada. Tauron założył mi skrzynkę chyba 29 listopada. Ja natomiast erbetkę założyłem dopiero 2 tygodnie temu, a w Tauronie podpisać umowę jeszcze nie byłem, bo nie miałem PnB - a w dokumentach, które dostałem od nich jasno jest napisane, że mam się zgłosić na podpisanie umowy z PnB. Nie wiem, co mi zrobią za to, że umowy nie podpisałem, ale mnie nie przywiążą na pewno do pręgierza i nie będą biczować. Prawdę mówiąc, w umowie nie ma żadnych sankcji za niedotrzymanie terminu, więc myślę, że nic mi nie zrobią.
Elektryk, który mi zakładał erbetkę, mówił, że nie ma szans na nic innego niż prąd budowlany, ale jak im pomarudzę, że mi prądu na początku wiele nie trzeba będzie, to nie będą mi liczyć od mocy docelowej (14KW), ale od jakiegoś jej ułamka.
Jak rany, ciężko uwierzyć, ale wygląda na to, że zaraz po świętach mogę się zabrać za kopanie fundamentów.
Tylko jak mam to robić, skoro mnie wzięła wczoraj podagra? Ledwo się dzisiaj do pracy dowlokłem z pomocą Ubera.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk - zPNB nie wysyła się do sąsiadów/stron, to dotyczy tylko Warunków Zabudowy.


Wysyła się jeśli np. droga dojazdowa jest współwłasnością (u mnie, jak i u znacznej części tak właśnie jest). Stąd też byłem zmuszony do wystąpienia o PnB a nie tylko zgłoszenia (żeby niby strony miały możliwość wniesienia sprzeciwu do mojej budowli -- choć oczywiście większość to tylko spadkobiercy z ziemią na sprzedaż). U mnie wysyłali we wszystkich etapach, nawet o samym wszczęciu postępowania...

----------


## freethinker

Ja nie będąc właścicielem działki, wystąpiłem o warunki zabudowy.
Dogadałem się wcześniej z właścicielką działki, ale jej kupić nie mogłem, bo miała służebność na niej. Więc, żeby nie tracić czasu, ja wystąpiłem o warunki, a ona sądowo znosiła służebność. O warunki może wystąpić każdy, nawet jeżeli nie jest właścicielem.
PS. Moje PnB też porozsyłali po sąsiadach.

----------


## Niechaj

> Myjk - zPNB nie wysyła się do sąsiadów/stron, to dotyczy tylko Warunków Zabudowy.


czasem chyba jednak wysyła się - np budowa/planowane obiekty będą oddziaływały na sąsiednie działki - choćby projektowane szambo lub studnia (promień 15 i 30m o ile dobrze pamiętam) - mieliśmy z tym przeboje :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

> czasem chyba jednak wysyła się - np budowa/planowane obiekty będą oddziaływały na sąsiednie działki - choćby projektowane szambo lub studnia (promień 15 i 30m o ile dobrze pamiętam) - mieliśmy z tym przeboje


Dokładnie tak. My akurat wysyłajlismy gminie, bo działka oddziałuje na gminną drogę  :wink:  jest z niej zjazd. Pamiętam jak Pani to mowiła  :smile:  ale gmina zawsze szybko odbiera listy  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

A my dziś zrobiliśmy podłogę dla okołobudowlanej altany  Miała być malutka, taka tylko oby była a wyszło prawie 23 m2.
Jutro od rana będziemy tworzyć ściany  a nasza ekipa zaczyna prace nad płytą za tydzień  :big grin:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Jeśli jest oddziaływanie działki na inne działki - to korespondencję otrzymują strony postępowania.

Ja też miałem PNB i nie wysyłali tego do współwłaścicieli drogi ale może dlatego, że byłą służebność w KW

----------


## agb

> My złożyliśmy wniosek o podłączenie prądu już docelowego w październiku i zastrzegli sobie czas do podłączenia nas do 30.12.2017 
> 
> Prąd bierzemy od sąsiadów na budowę póki co, pomimoże słup już stoi i skrzynka stoją już od 2 tygodni 
> 
> Wczoraj pomierzyliśmy kuchnię i jest nadzieja, że lodówka idealnie się zmieści tam gdzie chciałam ))


To i tak dobrze. U mnie na zwiększenie mocy o 5kW PGE dało sobie rok  :big grin:

----------


## swieja

Byłyśmy dziś z córkami na inspekcji  :smile: 




Nasz piesek poznał psa sąsiadów i niestety nie zaiskrzyło, poleciały wióry... Trochę kłopot, bo nie wyobrażam sobie, by tak mieszkały koło siebie i ujadały przez płot cały dzień  :Confused:  Może im przejdzie, jak myślicie? Nasz mały kundelek, sąsiad w typie labradora. Konfrontacja nie wchodzi w grę  :wink:

----------


## agaz_75

> Byłyśmy dziś z córkami na inspekcji 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasz piesek poznał psa sąsiadów i niestety nie zaiskrzyło, poleciały wióry... Trochę kłopot, bo nie wyobrażam sobie, by tak mieszkały koło siebie i ujadały przez płot cały dzień  Może im przejdzie, jak myślicie? Nasz mały kundelek, sąsiad w typie labradora. Konfrontacja nie wchodzi w grę


Może być niestety ujadanie  :sad:  ..u nas tak jest  :sad:  a my nie możemy ruszyć się nigdzie bo jesteśmy uziemieni mała ma wiatrówkę masakra

----------


## laurap

swieja pięknie tam macie!!!

My dzisiaj byliśmy na targach budowlanych. Mam wrażenie że po nich mniej wiemy niż przed  :wink:  
Jutro spotkanie z naszym potencjalnym wykonawcą. Trzymajcie kciuki żeby się udało nam dogadać. Chciałabym mieć już ten temat z głowy.

----------


## laurap

Ja chyba ogłaszam kapitulację w sprawie PC.. 5-ta oferta i kolejna opiewa na ponad 40 tyś. Mam dość! Za taką cenę nie ma szans, żeby było to ogrzewanie. Ja nie wiem skąd się biorą takie kwoty o których czytam tu na forum.

----------


## Myjk

Dopiero 5-ta?  :big grin:  Ja zebrałem z 15 i tylko dwie były zadowalające.  :big tongue:  Cnc też zaserwował ponad 40?

----------


## Busters

U cnc pewnie bedzie ponizej 30. Lg prwnie jeszcze sporo taniej

----------


## Myjk

Ale laura się zniechęciła do cnc (nie wiem czemu, może przez wciskanie dodatkowego bufora podrażającego instalację?).  :big tongue: 

Ja dziś pół dnia siedziałem licząc dokładnie materiały. Jutro atakuję skład budowlany w celu negocjacji materiałowych i mam nadzieję odbiorę także PnB i dziennik budowy...

----------


## laurap

Cnc ma ofertę ok. 

Jednak ja chcę instalatora na miejscu. A na miejscu sami księciuniowie. Na oferty czekasz pół wieku a jak już ją dostajesz to błyszczy złotem...

----------


## Myjk

Czemu musi być miejscowy? Teraz wszędzie blisko. Ja też biorę instalatora zza Buga  :wink:

----------


## Buczi

> Dopiero 5-ta?  Ja zebrałem z 15 i tylko dwie były zadowalające.  Cnc też zaserwował ponad 40?


Ile?  :jaw drop:  Ja łącznie z ofertami pomp gruntowych (które dość szybko odrzuciłem) otrzymałem łącze z 6  :tongue: 




> Cnc ma ofertę ok. 
> 
> Jednak ja chcę instalatora na miejscu. A na miejscu sami księciuniowie. Na oferty czekasz pół wieku a jak już ją dostajesz to błyszczy złotem...


A skąd jesteś? Może kogoś się znajdzie  :smile: 

Jeśli masz upatrzoną jakąś konkretną pompę ciepła to polecam mój sposób... Wyszukać autoryzowanych instalatorów w Twojej okolicy i zrobić rozeznanie wśród nich  :wiggle:

----------


## Myjk

> Ile?  Ja łącznie z ofertami pomp gruntowych (które dość szybko odrzuciłem) otrzymałem łącze z 6


Ale weź od uwagę, że ja normalny nie jestem -- walczę z tematem już ponad 3 lata.  :big tongue:

----------


## Buczi

> Ale weź od uwagę, że ja normalny nie jestem -- walczę z tematem już ponad 3 lata.


Fakt.. jak Cię tutaj pierwszy raz spotkałem to byliśmy na "podobnym etapie". Obaj lada chwila mieliśmy składać PnB... a teraz? Ja niedługo będę tynki robił  :tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Fakt.. jak Cię tutaj pierwszy raz spotkałem to byliśmy na "podobnym etapie". Obaj lada chwila mieliśmy składać PnB... a teraz? Ja niedługo będę tynki robił


Ostatni będą pierwszymi.  :big grin:

----------


## swieja

A nam spadł deszcz i nici z kopania i zalewania fundamentów. Szkoda. 
Ale chyba powinnam się zacząć przyzwyczajać, żeby nie osiwieć do końca podczas tej budowy  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

U mnie nadal dwie zwrotki nie przyszły, więc ostatecznej nie mam i nie mogę nadal odebrać DB :/ to i nie chce mięsie składu atakować...

BTW, na grupie dyskusyjnej pmb wpadło z serii jak nie robić fundamentów: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...21qLUJ4elFLcHM

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy budujący, wiosna za oknem  i łopaty poszły w ruch....  
Wszędzie wydać ruch na budowach  :smile: 
Przypominam, iż również służymy pomocą od ponad 10 lat w zakresie kredytów hipotecznych.
Nasza pomoc jest darmowa nie generuje kosztów, a może się okazać że uzyskanie kredytu nie jest takie czasochłonne i trudne. Zwykle czas to 3-4 tygodni od złożenia w imieniu klienta kompletu dokumentów  do wypłatyy środków. .. zachęcam do kontaktu

----------


## laurap

W nawiązaniu do kredytów, ING ma nową promocję. Zaczynamy działać i coś porównywać.

----------


## swieja

Właśnie w sobotę złożyliśmy drugi wniosek korzystając z tej promocji. Jutro muszę dosłać świeże zaświadczenie o niezaleganiu z podatkiem i mam nadzieję, że już będzie ok i w końcu dostaniemy kasę.

----------


## laurap

Swieja a czy teraz promocja jest lepsza? Pamiętasz co było wcześniej?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Swieja a czy teraz promocja jest lepsza? Pamiętasz co było wcześniej?


Teraz jest ta sama oferta co była w lutym "Mieszkaj bez kompromisów" :
prowizja - 0% albo 1,69%
i odpowiednio 
Oprocentowanie zmienne - 3, 71% albo 3,5%
                           (1,9% + WIBOR6M) albo (1,69% + WIBOR6M)

----------


## kemot_p

Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru i adaptacji projektu - po wstepnych spotkaniach z konstruktorem i architektem. Podczas dotychczasowych rozmów więcej czasu poświęciliśmy na konstruktora - wydłużenie domu, lane skosy itp. Ale wyniknela jedna rzecz, której nie jestem do końca pewien. Jak wg przepisów wygląda kwestia kominka i wentylacji mechanicznej? Plamujemy WM i wykreślenie z projektu kominów wentylacyjnych. Konstruktor natomiast twierdzi, muszę to skonsultować z architektka, że jeden kanał wentylacyjny w salonie koło kominka musi pozostać, można go potem zaslepic anemostatem, ale musi być, bo inaczej dom nie zostanie odebrany przez kominiarza. Czy tak jest rzeczywiście? Spotkał się ktoś z Was ostatnio adaptujacych projekt z podobną kwestią?

----------


## Kaizen

> Spotkał się ktoś z Was ostatnio adaptujacych projekt z podobną kwestią?


Przepisy zakazują stosowania w jednym pomieszczeniu jednocześnie wentylacji grawitacyjnej i mechanicznej. 

_§ 148.
[...]
2. W pomieszczeniu, w którym jest zastosowana wentylacja mechaniczna lub klimatyzacja, nie można stosować
wentylacji grawitacyjnej ani wentylacji hybrydowej. Wymaganie to nie dotyczy pomieszczeń z urządzeniami klimatyzacyjnymi niepobierającymi powietrza zewnętrznego._

W pomieszczeniu z kominkiem musi być wentylacja (może być mechaniczna). Ale są niedouczeni kominiarze, którzy wymagają wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## swieja

Hm
Mamy mieć kominek i WM i o żadnym dodatkowym kominie wentylacyjnym nie ma mowy w naszym projekcie.

----------


## Busters

> Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru i adaptacji projektu - po wstepnych spotkaniach z konstruktorem i architektem. Podczas dotychczasowych rozmów więcej czasu poświęciliśmy na konstruktora - wydłużenie domu, lane skosy itp. Ale wyniknela jedna rzecz, której nie jestem do końca pewien. Jak wg przepisów wygląda kwestia kominka i wentylacji mechanicznej? Plamujemy WM i wykreślenie z projektu kominów wentylacyjnych. Konstruktor natomiast twierdzi, muszę to skonsultować z architektka, że jeden kanał wentylacyjny w salonie koło kominka musi pozostać, można go potem zaslepic anemostatem, ale musi być, bo inaczej dom nie zostanie odebrany przez kominiarza. Czy tak jest rzeczywiście? Spotkał się ktoś z Was ostatnio adaptujacych projekt z podobną kwestią?


Moze chodzi o to, ze musisz miec doprowadzone powietrze z zewnatrz(rura w podlodze) i kominek z zamknieta komora spalania?

Ten dodatkowy  kanal z komina to musialbys miec chyba przy otwartej komorze i wentylacji grawitacyjnej

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy Państwo w ramach sprecyzowania:
 obecnie ody 1 kwietnia do  27 kwietnia jest promocja w ING , która jest lepsza od poprzedniej wyprzedaży zimowej.
Obecnie w ofercie są dwa warianty:
*1)  NISKA MARŻA - 1,99% prowizja ale 1,59% marża
2) BEZ PROWIZJI - 0% prowizji, 1,89% marża* 

 najważniejsza kwestia została zniesiona granica wieku - a więc oferta jest nawet dostępna dla osób powyżej 35 roku życia.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy Państwo w ramach sprecyzowania:
obecnie ody 1 kwietnia do 27 kwietnia jest promocja w ING , która jest lepsza od poprzedniej wyprzedaży zimowej.
Obecnie w ofercie są dwa warianty:
1) NISKA MARŻA - 1,99% prowizja ale 1,59% marża
2) BEZ PROWIZJI - 0% prowizji, 1,89% marża

najważniejsza kwestia została zniesiona granica wieku - a więc oferta jest nawet dostępna dla osób powyżej 35 roku życia. 



> Teraz jest ta sama oferta co była w lutym "Mieszkaj bez kompromisów" :
> prowizja - 0% albo 1,69%
> i odpowiednio 
> Oprocentowanie zmienne - 3, 71% albo 3,5%
>                            (1,9% + WIBOR6M) albo (1,69% + WIBOR6M)

----------


## Myjk

Majster dzwonił, że może wchodzić, jak pogoda będzie znośna, za tydzień. A ja nadal mam tylko bloczki. Walczę właśnie o stal, ale ceny niefajne.  :sad:  Za kg liczą 2,89 brutto z dostawą. Nieoptymistycznie zakładałem 2,50 zł, bo dawali stal i po 2,20 jak robiłem rozeznanie w zeszłym roku, a tu trach. I to jest taka "niska" cena jak zamówię i zapłacę teraz za całość (3,5T). Jak bym chciał tylko na fundamenty, to cena ponad 3 zł.  :sad:  Okazuje się też, że Silki nigdzie w mojej okolicy nie da się kupić. Wszyscy w składach mówią jak jeden mąż, że w WAW się buduje dużo osiedli z tego materiału i fabryki straszą pustkami... Niech mnie ktoś z TNB przytuli...

----------


## Kamila.

> Majster dzwonił, że może wchodzić, jak pogoda będzie znośna, za tydzień. A ja nadal mam tylko bloczki. Walczę właśnie o stal, ale ceny niefajne.  Za kg liczą 2,89 brutto z dostawą. Nieoptymistycznie zakładałem 2,50 zł, bo dawali stal i po 2,20 jak robiłem rozeznanie w zeszłym roku, a tu trach. I to jest taka "niska" cena jak zamówię i zapłacę teraz za całość (3,5T). Jak bym chciał tylko na fundamenty, to cena ponad 3 zł.  Okazuje się też, że Silki nigdzie w mojej okolicy nie da się kupić. Wszyscy w składach mówią jak jeden mąż, że w WAW się buduje dużo osiedli z tego materiału i fabryki straszą pustkami... Niech mnie ktoś z TNB przytuli...


 :big grin: 
Wiem co czujesz Myjku  :hug: 
Dziś płaciłam za styrodur, niby zmieściłam się w planowanym budżecie ale... było blisko. Dziś mam dostać cenę stali, dam znać jak się kształtuje u mnie.

A miało być tak pięknie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## swieja

> Niech mnie ktoś z TNB przytuli...


 :hug:  proszę bardzo  :smile: 

Na naszej wsi ciągle mokro. Nie możemy kopać. Święta też mają być mokre. Dopiero po nich ma być tydzień słońca. Ale wszyscy już w blokach startowych i nie chcą czekać ponad dwa tygodnie. Coś mi zapał opadł. Ciągnie się to wszystko jak guma z majtek.

----------


## agaz_75

> proszę bardzo 
> 
> Na naszej wsi ciągle mokro. Nie możemy kopać. Święta też mają być mokre. Dopiero po nich ma być tydzień słońca. Ale wszyscy już w blokach startowych i nie chcą czekać ponad dwa tygodnie. Coś mi zapał opadł. Ciągnie się to wszystko jak guma z majtek.


swieja mi też opadł zapał bo to oczekiwanie na warunki mnie dobijają ..dzwonię, pytam i otrzymuje odp że jest w trakcie tworzenia ...kur...ile można tworzyć i jak sobie pomyślę że potem jeszcze oczekiwanie na PNB to już mi się w ogóle odechciewa 
ps skąd macie takie fajne emotki ??

----------


## Busters

> Majster dzwonił, że może wchodzić, jak pogoda będzie znośna, za tydzień. A ja nadal mam tylko bloczki. Walczę właśnie o stal, ale ceny niefajne.  Za kg liczą 2,89 brutto z dostawą. Nieoptymistycznie zakładałem 2,50 zł, bo dawali stal i po 2,20 jak robiłem rozeznanie w zeszłym roku, a tu trach. I to jest taka "niska" cena jak zamówię i zapłacę teraz za całość (3,5T). Jak bym chciał tylko na fundamenty, to cena ponad 3 zł.  Okazuje się też, że Silki nigdzie w mojej okolicy nie da się kupić. Wszyscy w składach mówią jak jeden mąż, że w WAW się buduje dużo osiedli z tego materiału i fabryki straszą pustkami... Niech mnie ktoś z TNB przytuli...


Rowno rok temu jak zaczynalem bylo to samo. Mialem wyceny a potem jak szlo zamawiac to byl problem. Silikat na dzialowki musialem brac drozej ze skladu gdzie mieli na stanie. Pewnie kolo maja/czerwca sie to troche uspokoi.

Stal przypuszczam tez jeszcze pojdzie w gore. Rok temu jak zamawialem na poczatku w kwietnia byla chyba po 2000brutto, 3miesiace pozniej na wieniec chyba 600-700zl drozej.


W zimie sie fajnie patrzy na ceny, zaczyna sie sezon i wszystko 10-20% w gore i potem jeszcze problem bo nigdzie nic nie ma  :big grin:  przejechalem sie tak na kilku materialach

----------


## Kamila.

> skąd macie takie fajne emotki ??


 :big grin: 
Różne mamy, a budowlanych do wyboru do koloru, jak na Towarzyszy Niedoli Budowlanej przystało  :yes: 
   
A jakby kogoś naszło nagle i niespodziewanie to może skorzystać:
 
Dla wkurzonych cenami styroduru, stali i innych materiałów budowlanych też coś się znajdzie:  
dla wykonawców papraków (oby się nie przydało)  
No i to by było z grubsza na tyle  :smile: 

PS. Zamawiał ktoś beton B25? Ile płaciliście za 1 m3?

----------


## Busters

Rok temu b25 190zl brutto z pompa.

----------


## Kaizen

B25 16 marca 2017 kupowałem po 195zł/m3 netto + 20zł/m3 netto pompa (do 20m3 pompa kosztowała 400zł netto ryczałtem, niezależnie od ilości m3, powyżej 20m3 20zł/m3).

----------


## kemot_p

> Przepisy zakazują stosowania w jednym pomieszczeniu jednocześnie wentylacji grawitacyjnej i mechanicznej. 
> 
> _§ 148.
> [...]
> 2. W pomieszczeniu, w którym jest zastosowana wentylacja mechaniczna lub klimatyzacja, nie można stosować
> wentylacji grawitacyjnej ani wentylacji hybrydowej. Wymaganie to nie dotyczy pomieszczeń z urządzeniami klimatyzacyjnymi niepobierającymi powietrza zewnętrznego._
> 
> W pomieszczeniu z kominkiem musi być wentylacja (może być mechaniczna). Ale są niedouczeni kominiarze, którzy wymagają wentylacji grawitacyjnej.


Ok, a ten przepis, że w pmieszczeniu z kominkiem może być WM, kojarzysz? Chcę mieć pewność, że jak wykresle komin grawitacyjny z salonu nie będę miał problemów w przyszłości z odbiorem kominiarskim. A może po prostu zadzwonić do lokalnego kominiarza i zapytać czy odbiera takie budynki...
Ten paragraf zacytowany to z jakiego rozporządzenia?

----------


## agaz_75

> Różne mamy, a budowlanych do wyboru do koloru, jak na Towarzyszy Niedoli Budowlanej przystało 
>    
> A jakby kogoś naszło nagle i niespodziewanie to może skorzystać:
>  
> Dla wkurzonych cenami styroduru, stali i innych materiałów budowlanych też coś się znajdzie:  
> dla wykonawców papraków (oby się nie przydało)  
> No i to by było z grubsza na tyle 
> 
> PS. Zamawiał ktoś beton B25? Ile płaciliście za 1 m3?


Boskie !!!!

Jak je znaleźć dla poprawienia sobie humoru  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

Przyszła chociaż jedna wycena od ekipy budowlanej . Ja wiem że pewnie ceny róznie się kształtują jeżeli chodzi o rejony ale powiedzcie mi czy na kwota np ław fundamentowych 3700 zł to ok ? a całość  14.000 ( ławy, wykonanie izolacji poziomych i pionowych , wmurowanie scian , zalanie płyt, ocieplenie fundamentów + folia kubełkowa , kanalizacja , uziom itd )

----------


## Kaizen

> Ok, a ten przepis, że w pmieszczeniu z kominkiem może być WM, kojarzysz? Chcę mieć pewność, że jak wykresle komin grawitacyjny z salonu nie będę miał problemów w przyszłości z odbiorem kominiarskim.


Problemy możesz mieć. To że są przepisy, nie znaczy, że kominiarz je zna i rozumie.


_§ 132
[...]
3. Kominki opalane drewnem z otwartym paleniskiem lub zamkniętym wkładem kominkowym mogą być instalowane wyłącznie w budynkach jednorodzinnych, mieszkalnych w zabudowie zagrodowej i rekreacji indywidualnej oraz niskich budynkach wielorodzinnych, w pomieszczeniach:
1) o kubaturze wynikającej ze wskaźnika 4 m3/kW nominalnej mocy cieplnej kominka, lecz nie mniejszej niż 30 m3;
2) spełniających wymagania dotyczące wentylacji, o których mowa w § 150 ust. 9;
3) posiadających przewody kominowe określone w § 140 ust. 1 i 2 oraz § 145 ust. 1;
4) w których możliwy jest dopływ powietrza do paleniska kominka w ilości:
a) co najmniej 10 m3/h na 1 kW nominalnej mocy cieplnej kominka – dla kominków o obudowie zamkniętej,
b) zapewniającej nie mniejszą prędkość przepływu powietrza w otworze komory spalania niż 0,2 m/s – dla kominków o obudowie otwartej._


_§ 150
[...]
9. W pomieszczeniu z paleniskami na paliwo stałe, płynne lub z urządzeniami gazowymi pobierającymi powietrze do spalania z pomieszczenia i z grawitacyjnym odprowadzeniem spalin przewodem od urządzenia stosowanie mechanicznej wentylacji wyciągowej jest zabronione.
10. Przepisu ust. 9 nie stosuje się do pomieszczeń, w których zastosowano wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną zrównoważoną lub nadciśnieniową._

Wszystko z Rozporządzenia w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.

----------


## kemot_p

Dzięki Kaizen, chyba zadzwonię do lokalnego kominiarza i zapytam, czy takie domy odbierają, czy nie. Jeszcze jest pomysł, żeby odbiór zrobić w stanie deweloperskim bez kominka, a kominek zbudować już po odbiorze.

P.S. A ty masz zaplanowany kominek? Jeśli tak, to jaka wentylacja w salonie?

----------


## Myjk

> PS. Zamawiał ktoś beton B25? Ile płaciliście za 1 m3?


Dzisiaj walczyłem ze stalą, jutro będę dzwońcować o beton, to się może uzewnętrznię...




> Przyszła chociaż jedna wycena od ekipy budowlanej . Ja wiem że pewnie ceny róznie się kształtują jeżeli chodzi o rejony ale powiedzcie mi czy na kwota np ław fundamentowych 3700 zł to ok ? a całość  14.000 ( ławy, wykonanie izolacji poziomych i pionowych , wmurowanie scian , zalanie płyt, ocieplenie fundamentów + folia kubełkowa , kanalizacja , uziom itd )


Za całość kwota wygląda sensownie (jeśli z koparą).

----------


## swieja

U nas beton 198 zł + pompa (przyjazd 300 zł + 270 zł / h pracy) brutto. Braliśmy z Sanbetu we Wrocławiu.

Okazuje się, że nasza architekt też mówiła o dodatkowym kominie wentylacyjnym i będziemy taki mieć, ale nie będzie używany. Będzie sobie zaklejony, gotowy na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## kemot_p

> Przyszła chociaż jedna wycena od ekipy budowlanej . Ja wiem że pewnie ceny róznie się kształtują jeżeli chodzi o rejony ale powiedzcie mi czy na kwota np ław fundamentowych 3700 zł to ok ? a całość  14.000 ( ławy, wykonanie izolacji poziomych i pionowych , wmurowanie scian , zalanie płyt, ocieplenie fundamentów + folia kubełkowa , kanalizacja , uziom itd )


Ja mam taką, wstępna wycena na podstawie rysunków szczegółowych z biura projektowego (powierzchnia zabudowy 120 mkw):

1. Fundament 10.850 zł
	Ława fundamentowa, wylewana z betonu towarowego klasy B20, zbrojona
	Ściana –bloczek betonowy 12x24x36 na zaprawę cementowo wapienną 
	Izolacja pionowa i pozioma dwukrotna
	Styropian

----------


## Kamila.

> Boskie !!!!


No ba  :big grin: 

Tu znajdziesz wszystko: http://wuerziworld.adbt2.ath.cx/ah.php

Czekałam dziś na wycenę stali i betonu.
Wciąż czekam  :mad:  pewnie do jutra mi się zejdzie. Przecież mam czas, jak każdy inwestor.
Dochodzę do wniosku że budowa to jedna wielka szkoła cierpliwości i nauki czekania.
Jak już się doczekam to podzielę się wiedzą o cenach.

----------


## Basia_Tomek

U nas "Fundamenty: zbrojenie, izolacja,ocieplenie,drenaż,kanalizacja,chudy beton" w tym szalunki 12.000 zł, mamy 90 mb ścian fundamentów (tak około). Mieliśmy wyceny za ten sam etap na 16.000 zł.

Stal płacimy po 2800 za tonę, ale bierzemy małe ilości i dojazd nas zżera. Liczę, że biorąc na strop cena będzie lepsza.
Udało się załatwić styrodur firmy Synthos w cenie 430 zł za m3.
Beton B20 płaciliśmy po 200 zł (braliśmy 30 m3 na ławy). Za chwilę bierzemy B25 W8 na ściany fundamentowe (podobno koło 220 zł).

----------


## agaz_75

> Dzisiaj walczyłem ze stalą, jutro będę dzwońcować o beton, to się może uzewnętrznię...
> 
> 
> Za całość kwota wygląda sensownie (jeśli z koparą).


Nie ukrywam , że czekałam na Twoja odpowiedz  :smile:  nawet miałam pisać że  mi ciebie brakuje bez podtekstów chodziło o odpowiedz i Twoja wiedzę   :smile:  :smile:  dzięki serdecznie ..co do koparki mówili że lezy po ich stronie

----------


## agaz_75

> No ba 
> 
> Tu znajdziesz wszystko: http://wuerziworld.adbt2.ath.cx/ah.php
> 
> Czekałam dziś na wycenę stali i betonu.
> Wciąż czekam  pewnie do jutra mi się zejdzie. Przecież mam czas, jak każdy inwestor.
> Dochodzę do wniosku że budowa to jedna wielka szkoła cierpliwości i nauki czekania.
> Jak już się doczekam to podzielę się wiedzą o cenach.


 

Miała być próba i jest hahaha  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

Ja jutro mam plan żeby wycenili mi materiał w hurtowni mam się powołać na ekipe budowlana zobaczymy co wymodzą

----------


## Maxima88

Hej hej :smile: 
u nas miała dziś wchodzić ekipa kopać fundamenty atu telefon o 6 rano od majstra z pytaniem czy byliśmy już na dworze..... :big grin: 
Okazuje się, że pada pada pada deszcz i guzik z pracy dzisiaj.... Szlak mnie trafia bo zawsze coś wyskakuje...
u nas beton 210 brutto z pompą i dojazdem. Mamy już stal, solbet, bloczki zamówione, deski szalunkowe, gwoździe, wkręty i narazie tyle.
Mam nadzieje, że prąd uda nam się załatwić zaraz po fundamentach...

----------


## Kamila.

Dostałam dziś wycenę dotyczącą betonu i wymiękłam  :mad: 
Za B25 (C20/25S3) chcą z pompą i transportem 245 zł/m3 brutto.

Szukam dalej.

----------


## Myjk

Ty wymiękłaś.... Przed chwilą dzwoniłem (do rzekomo dobrego i taniego kontrahenta) i mnie za B25 potraktowali na 290 zł brutto (z transportem 6km i pompą 20zł/m3). Już widzę zalety budowy w WAW. Dobrze, że założyłem w kalkulacji 320.  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamila.

No dobra, utargowałam 235 zł za 1 m3, cena wszystkomająca - czyli beton, transport, pompę i wszelkie certyfikaty.
Mogę zjeść śniadanie  :yes:

----------


## agb

@Myjk: VAT 7% czy 23%?

----------


## Myjk

> @Myjk: VAT 7% czy 23%?


215 netto/m3 beton (z transportem) + 20 netto/m3 pompa = 235 netto/m3 = 254 brutto/m3 z VAT 8% lub 290 brutto/m3 z VAT23%. Policzyłem więc z VAT 23%, ale może faktycznie to powinno być na 8% jako że jest to materiał z "usługą"? To proszę o oświecenie.  :smile:

----------


## agb

Z tego co czytałem to ludzie biorą z usługą betonowania. W kilku dziennikach widziałem. Ale też nie każda betoniarnia na to idzie.
A stal jak?  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

Myjku chyba przeszacowałeś ten beton o 15%.
Licz ze stawką 8%.

----------


## Mr A

> 215 netto/m3 beton (z transportem) + 20 netto/m3 pompa = 235 netto/m3 = 254 brutto/m3 z VAT 8% lub 290 brutto/m3 z VAT23%. Policzyłem więc z VAT 23%, ale może faktycznie to powinno być na 8% jako że jest to materiał z "usługą"? To proszę o oświecenie.


Ja płaciłem 8%, ale któraś z betoniarni dawała 23%  :wink:

----------


## KaLOLina

witamy się i my. mieliśmy budować już 2015, ale późno znaleźliśmy i kupiliśmy działkę. w 2016 przeboje z projektem (rysowany indywidualnie ale na wzór telimeny z dobrych domów choć środek pozmieniany 100%), cztery miesiące papierologii i w październiku pozwolenie na budowę, kredyt podpisany w grudniu 2016. i po drodze wcześniak się nam urodził, synek, co wyrzuciło wszystkie plany i nas z obiegu na dobre trzy miesiące. dziś mamy wytyczony budynek i ekipę murarzy i dekarza...i topolę na wjeździe więc super....mam wrażenie, że jesteśmy w czarnej d..  :big tongue:  ekipa miała wejść w marcu...może w drugiej połowie kwietnia wejdzie a my betonu, nic...korzystając że syn śpi (ja, baba, jestem szefem i głową operacji budowa więc będzie wesoło) - zacznę czytać wstecz co tam u Was  :smile:  i mam nadzieję na wymianę doświadczeń i uwag. 
ps. założyliście dzienniki budowy?

----------


## KaLOLina

szybkie pytanie bo czytam tutaj Was, wrzucamy w temat wszystkie ptyania? czy mamy osobne wątki? bo od banków po wodociągi widzę lecimy, po drodze taryfy enei zaliczyliśmy  :big grin:  nie chcę wątku zaśmiecać a mam oferty na dach, i więźbę a że zielona w temacie to chciałam was podpytać jak z cenami? z robociznę tez mam, murarze np u nas za 150m2 (calość, parter z poddaszem użytkowym) plus kominy 24 000zł (a oferty od 23-40 000zł mieliśmy). miotam się z dachówką, bo oczywiście najbardziej podeszła nam płaska Piano (najdroższa). ktoś też się decyduje? już mam hiperwentylacje z nerwów a tylko dziura w ziemi jest... :sick:

----------


## Myjk

> Z tego co czytałem to ludzie biorą z usługą betonowania. W kilku dziennikach widziałem. Ale też nie każda betoniarnia na to idzie.
> A stal jak?


Stal z całą pewnością na 23%.




> Myjku chyba przeszacowałeś ten beton o 15%.Licz ze stawką 8%.


Przekręciłem ponownie -- nie dają u mnie na 8%.  :sad: 




> szybkie pytanie bo czytam tutaj Was, wrzucamy w temat wszystkie ptyania?


Tak, to jest swobodny temat -- można o wszystkim.

----------


## agb

> Stal z całą pewnością na 23%.


To wiem. O ceny pytałem  :smile:  Zostaje 2,89, czy znalazłeś taniej?

----------


## KaLOLina

Ceny od dekarza, co myślicie?
montaz wiezby zwykla 25zl m2
montaz deska papa  14zl m2
montaz dachowka rynny opierzenia  32zl m2
montaz okna 100zl szt.

Wstępna wycena dachówki plano 11 : 19 740zł
Więźba: 15 500zł

Rynny kwadratowe (nie wiem czy warto...): 2800zł
Rynny pcv połokrąglę: 1880żl 
Powinnam pewnie podać ceny za m żeby szło porównać  :wink:  mogę wrzucić wstępna wycenę jeśli ktoś chce spojrzeć...

----------


## Myjk

> To wiem. O ceny pytałem  Zostaje 2,89, czy znalazłeś taniej?


Znalazłem tylko drożej... :/ Albo taniej z odwróconym VATem. Czyli i tak drożej.

Edit, masjter przed momentem dzwonił, że może mi wejść na działkę już w poniedziałek i sypnął mi litanią co mu potrzeba z materiałów. Poprosiłem o przesłanie listy mailem.  :bash:  Powiedział, że brał niedawno beton B25 na fundamenty do innej swojej budowy za 215 "brutto"/m3 z dostawą i pompą... i bloczki fundamentowe po 2,10 "brutto"/szt. a ja już zamówiłem i zapłaciłem po 2,60 :/

----------


## Wekto

> montaz okna 100zl szt.


Kup okna z montażem. 8% vat. Do tego zasada jest taka, że nawet najlepsze okna można zepsuć złym montażem czyli lepiej zabrać kogoś, kto specjalizuje się w stolarce otworowej.

----------


## Myjk

> Ceny od dekarza, co myślicie?
> montaz wiezby zwykla 25zl m2
> montaz deska papa  14zl m2


Wygląda na typową cenę.




> montaz dachowka rynny opierzenia  32zl m2


Tu się nie wypowiem, bo mam blachę.

Ale ogólnie mnie za dachy (300m2) podliczyli robociznę na 21 tys. zł (chyba już brutto). Ale to było w zeszłym roku. Dzisiaj dzwoniłem do fachmana od dachu się przypomnieć i ma to przekalkulować wg obecnych stawek. Ma też dodać oficjalny koszt robocizny -- w zeszłym roku tylko rzucał te 21 tys. bo jeszcze nie wiedziałem czy ekipę będę miał robiącą więźbę czy nie. Już teraz wiem, że ekipa więźby nie zrobi, wiec wszystko spocznie na dekarzu.

----------


## KaLOLina

> Wygląda na typową cenę.
> 
> 
> Tu się nie wypowiem, bo mam blachę.
> 
> Ale ogólnie mnie za dachy (300m2) podliczyli robociznę na 21 tys. zł (chyba już brutto). Ale to było w zeszłym roku. Dzisiaj dzwoniłem do fachmana od dachu się przypomnieć i ma to przekalkulować wg obecnych stawek. Ma też dodać oficjalny koszt robocizny -- w zeszłym roku tylko rzucał te 21 tys. bo jeszcze nie wiedziałem czy ekipę będę miał robiącą więźbę czy nie. Już teraz wiem, że ekipa więźby nie zrobi, wiec wszystko spocznie na dekarzu.


Właśnie przeczytałam cały wątek. 
Myjk albo mi uciekło między forum, pieluchami i karmieniem albo nie pokazałeś jaką blachę kładziesz?u nas architekt też polecał do rozważenia blachę, też mówił, że najwiecej hałasu to okna dachowe a jak wełny wystarczajaco w dachu to nie ma co sie bać blachy...a pózniej dekarz nagadał o deskowaniu, ceramice i zgłupieliśmy,,.i jeszcze musimy zrobić ozc bo też architekt gadał ze na to warto pieniądze wydać.,.mamy w planie piec na eko groszek, niestety. Gaz w wiosce donaszej działki nie opłaca się ciągnąć...

----------


## KaLOLina

> Kup okna z montażem. 8% vat. Do tego zasada jest taka, że nawet najlepsze okna można zepsuć złym montażem czyli lepiej zabrać kogoś, kto specjalizuje się w stolarce otworowej.


Ok...rozważę ro...u nas chyba wszędzie dekarze okna montują..
Ps nauczę się robić multi cytaty kiedyś...
A generalnie widzę że sporo babek się buduje w 2017

----------


## Myjk

> Właśnie przeczytałam cały wątek. 
> Myjk albo mi uciekło między forum, pieluchami i karmieniem albo nie pokazałeś jaką blachę kładziesz?u nas architekt też polecał do rozważenia blachę, też mówił, że najwiecej hałasu to okna dachowe a jak wełny wystarczajaco w dachu to nie ma co sie bać blachy...a pózniej dekarz nagadał o deskowaniu, ceramice i zgłupieliśmy,,.i jeszcze musimy zrobić ozc bo też architekt gadał ze na to warto pieniądze wydać.,.mamy w planie piec na eko groszek, niestety. Gaz w wiosce donaszej działki nie opłaca się ciągnąć...


Istotnie, nie pokazywałem, bo jeszcze nie dotarłem do tego. Wycena była robiona po prostu pod średnią cenę.

OZC koniecznie zróbcie, to śmiesznie małe pieniądze, a można się dzięki temu wykaraskać z węglosyfu.

Duży ten dom macie? Zapodaj jakieś rzuty jak możesz i parametry, to się poszacuje.

----------


## swieja

A czemu nie pompę ciepła?

Myjk w tym wątku nie pochwalił się dachem niestety. Wiem bo pytałam  :wink: 
My chyba damy sobie spokój i odłożymy fundamenty na po świętach. Na razie żwir wysypany, by można było przejechać. 

I też dumam nad dachem. Mam skrajne pomysły. Od gontów po ceramikę. Od wyboru dachu zależeć będzie wygląd całego domu. W związku z tym, że jestem grafikiem, mocno na sercu leży mi estetyka i bardzo mnie stresuje podejmowanie nieodwracalnych decyzji w tym zakresie  :smile:

----------


## KaLOLina

hmmm
Myjk muszę jeszcze ogarnąć jak dodać pdf do postu...? tak turbo go zmniejszyć? muszę znaleźć jakiś post techniczny z instrukcją...
swieja jak dobrze że ja mam fiksum tylko na punkcie funkcjonalności (przy czym nasz projekt jest absurdalnie niefunkcjonalny) , a jak chodzi o estetykę jestem cienias jakich mało...będę musiała komuś zapłacić chyba za urządzenie domu  :tongue: 

ps. jakie macie założone budżety - metraż, typ domu (parter, piętrowy, piwnica), założony budżet?  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

dzisiaj zostawiłam projekt do wyceny w hurtowni budowlanej we wtorek do obioru ciekawe co wymodzą  :smile:  Pan mi zadał pytanie z czego chcę budowac a ja yyyyyyyyyyy, eeeeeeee to sobie pogadaliśmy  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> hmmm
> Myjk muszę jeszcze ogarnąć jak dodać pdf do postu...? tak turbo go zmniejszyć? muszę znaleźć jakiś post techniczny z instrukcją...


PDFa nie wstawisz. Trzeba zrobić eksport z PDF do JPG z Acrobat Readera (powinno się dać -- ja nie sprawdzę, bo mam pełną wersję -- u mnie się z pewnością da) i dopiero można wstawić z pomocą ikonki "z obrazkiem". Ew. wrzucić PDF na jakiś dysk gógle i udostępnić link.




> ps. jakie macie założone budżety - metraż, typ domu (parter, piętrowy, piwnica), założony budżet?


Ja mam kostkę, 2 pełne piętra, bez piwnicy, 180m2 mieszkalnej + 60m2 dodatkowych. Szacuję stan deweloperski na 430 tys. z basenem, WM, PC gruntową, klimatyzacją i OC (a, i rolety na okna też niby w tym wliczone).

----------


## KaLOLina

jpeg zrobiłam (niech żyje Paint !) nawet wrzuciłam na fotosik

iii...przerosło mnie

----------


## meqi

W ten weekend są targi budowlane w Katowicach :smile:  

My odebraliśmy badania gruntu. Jak czytam te Wasze wyceny to chyba kupię cały materiał jesienią i zimą

----------


## KaLOLina

ojj albo weszło? rzuty widzicie? jeszcze jakieś dane są potrzebne? 

z basenem? takim basenem? w sensie wiesz...do pływania a nie większą wanną?  :tongue: 

my 150m2, poddasze użytkowe, amtresola, z garażem plan tniby z wyceny pi razy drzwi 320 000zł, mamy 440 000zł (w tym część kredytu) ...i boję się że nie starczy

----------


## jankes789

> Istotnie, nie pokazywałem, bo jeszcze nie dotarłem do tego. Wycena była robiona po prostu pod średnią cenę.
> 
> OZC koniecznie zróbcie, to śmiesznie małe pieniądze, a można się dzięki temu wykaraskać z węglosyfu.
> 
> Duży ten dom macie? Zapodaj jakieś rzuty jak możesz i parametry, to się poszacuje.


Ciekawe Myjku czy pobudujesz ten swój dom według OZC . Czy te materiały budowlane będą miały parametry z OZC ...

----------


## Myjk

> ojj albo weszło? rzuty widzicie? jeszcze jakieś dane są potrzebne?


Widzicie. Trochę uwag bym miał.  :big tongue:  Dane są potrzebne z jakiego materiału ściany, ile ocieplenia w podłogę, ile na ściany, ile ocieplenia na strop, jaka wentylacja...




> z basenem? takim basenem? w sensie wiesz...do pływania a nie większą wanną?


Z basenem ogrodowym, 7x4m sobie zaplanowałem + schody --> Projekt basenu. Zamiast długiego a wąskiego do pływania ma być przeciwprąd. Ale to na później. Nie będzie też sztywnego dachu, bo jak basen kosztuje 50 tys. tak sztywny dach drugie tyle.  :sad: 




> Ciekawe Myjku czy pobudujesz ten swój dom według OZC . Czy te materiały budowlane będą miały parametry z OZC ...


Oczywiście, czemu miałbym budować inaczej niż jest w projekcie? To jakiś fetysz? Majster już poinformowany, że pierwszą warstwę muru mają zrobić z innego materiału niż reszta -- mianowicie z porotermu zasypanego perlitem. Zdziwił się, ale nie widzi problemu. Aczkolwiek jak w pierwszej chwili usłyszał poroterm to widziałem że mu się oczy powiększyły. Potem się okazało, że nienawidzi tego materiału, bo jest krzywy i kruchliwy -- więc się ucieszył jak się okazało, że będzie silka.

----------


## KaLOLina

> Widzicie. Trochę uwag bym miał.  Dane są potrzebne z jakiego materiału ściany, ile ocieplenia w podłogę, ile na ściany, ile ocieplenia na strop, jaka wentylacja...
> 
> 
> Z basenem ogrodowym, 7x4m sobie zaplanowałem + schody --> Projekt basenu. Zamiast długiego a wąskiego do pływania ma być przeciwprąd. Ale to na później. Nie będzie też sztywnego dachu, bo jak basen kosztuje 50 tys. tak sztywny dach drugie tyle.


Uwag do projektu? To dawaj  :smile:  chętnie się zapoznam  :smile:  zwłaszcza że jedyn co musimy to ograniczenia wynikające z pnb, resztę można jeszćze zmieniać.
Dom na wzorze tego budowany:
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/telimenaII/

Materiał majster chce ytong, w projekcie porotherm. Ocieplenie powinnam wiedzieć, a nie wiem i muszę sprawdzić...generalnie projekt rysował nam chrzestny MZM (mało zaangażowanego męża - w budowę przp.red.  :wink:  ), więc może naiwnie liczę że narysował dobrze  :big tongue:  

Już widziałam wizualizacje twojego domu i basenu, wydaje się byc duży  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Uwag do projektu? To dawaj  chętnie się zapoznam  zwłaszcza że jedyn co musimy to ograniczenia wynikające z pnb, resztę można jeszćze zmieniać.


Widzę stosunkowo wąski garaż. Jak się dostawi jakieś szafki na jednej ścianie, to szału nie będzie. Brak przestrzału pomiędzy holem/wiatrołapem a kuchnią -- duża odległość pomiędzy garażem, skąd taszczy się zakupy, a spiżarką. Ja własnie skasowałem spiżarkę, żeby skrócić tę drogę. Poza tym wyleczyłem się z marzeń i już nie jestem zwolennikiem spiżarek -- wg mnie sporo miejsca się marnuje. W kuchni natomiast najważniejszy jest blat roboczy. Tym bardziej eliminacja jednaj ściany na rzecz stolika, gdy jadalnia tuż obok, to marnotrawstwo tego cennego elementu. Antresola to zło. Szwagier ma antresolę, znajomi mają -- może robi to wrażenie, ale ciepło strasznie ucieka. Jak szwagier rozpali kominek (że kominek to zło już wspominałem?), to na górze robi się sauna, a na parterze chłodno. Ale też braknie intymności, bo wszytko z góry słychać na dole i abarot. Kotłownia vel schowek, jeśli ma drzwi z zewnątrz, nie powinien być połączony drzwiami z garażem (każdy specjalista zajmujący się zabezpieczeniami na złodziei to wypunktuje).




> Materiał majster chce ytong, w projekcie porotherm.


Wiadomo, majstrowi wygodnie, bo to stosunkowo lekkie, ładnie się tnie. Ale czy to dobry materiał do ścian 2W, polemizowałbym.




> Ocieplenie powinnam wiedzieć, a nie wiem i muszę sprawdzić...generalnie projekt rysował nam chrzestny MZM (mało zaangażowanego męża - w budowę przp.red.  ), więc może naiwnie liczę że narysował dobrze


Z tego co widzę z prewki, to mizernie wygląda ilość styropianu na ścianach. Chyba nie jest to więcej niż 15cm. No ale jak do ekosyzyfu, to nic dziwnego, może nawet lepiej.  :big tongue: 




> Już widziałam wizualizacje twojego domu i basenu, wydaje się byc duży


Ano, nie dalej jak wczoraj jęczałem żonie (znowu, a tym razem przy okazji dzielenia się nowościami o kosztach materiałów), że za duży ten dom robimy. Żona oczywiście na to, że miejsca nigdy za wiele, że lubi duże (przestrzenie!), i jest akurat.  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> iii...przerosło mnie



Trochę małe te fotki niewiele szczegółów widać.
Macie jakieś argumenty za wentylacją grawitacyjną?

Nie dawałbym okien od północy - za to aż się prosi o więcej od wschodu.

Nie widać wymiarów - ale chyba strasznie nieproporcjonalna wychodzi przestrzeń dzienna - długi, wąski wagon.

----------


## KaLOLina

Wizualizacja jest troszku z tylka, nie ustawię dwóch stołów obok siebie  :wink:  zapomniałam napisać żeby ustawienie mebli olać zupełnie, architekt coś tam narysował bez uzgodnienia z nami...tak samo obok łazienki na poddaszu mamy niby jakiś mikro pokój a jest to pralnia z suszarnią i garderobą (jest wentylacja)... więc na meble nie ma co patrzeć...
Mi w kuchni spędza sen z powie kanał wentylacji (wymusza chyba miejsce płyty indukcyjnej) i pózniej drzwi od spiżarni...chcę zupełnie inaczej kuchnię ustawić i częściowo zamknąć...no..antresola jest szaleństwem, pierwszy projekt jej nie miał..cały czas wącham sie czy dobrze zrbiliśmy...ale może jak szaleć? Kominek mamy dla widzi mi się, muszę jakoś sensownie go podłączyć bo będzie raczej palone dla klimatu...taki mój kominek jak wasz basen...po prostu czasem człowiek chce...a z drugiej strony od tarasu ma byc grill choć żyję w obawie że dym z kiełbasy bedzie w salonie...hmmm
Jeszcze słup w pokoju dziecka jakiś taki nieszczęśliwy...podobno byc musiał...
Tak szczerze piec na eko groszek chyba nam wrzucili bo tak...nad tym jeszcze się zastanowimy, to mój najważniejszy punkt na teraz...
Btw kupujecie kibelek sławojkę gotowy? Sami zbijanie? (Ot problemy inwestora)... i jak sąsiad prąd pożycza jak sie mamy rozliczać? Jak robicie...

Aaaa jeszcze tak wąski dom wymusza działka, ma 19.4m szerokości, 40m długa  :sad:  ja nie chciałam garażu, MZM chciał to mamy większy schowek na kosiarki. Wg planu zagospodarowania dom musi stać 20m od drogi, wiec projekt wagonowaty bo niestety taka działka...

----------


## KaLOLina

Ps dzieki za uwagi  :smile:  celnie z tym przejściem do domu z kotłowni...tez musimy pomysleć jeszcze. Jak ogarnę jutro podam ile ocieplenia i gdzie...ściany chyba 15styropianu jak piszesz...spiżarnia mi sie wymyśliła żeby bajzel tam trzymać, worki z karma dla psów etc...nawet miałam myśl ze jak bida bedzie i gory nie wykończę pralkę tam wstawimy...oczywiście w razie awarii jakbym oszalala i złote klamki w oknach montowała  :wink: 
I pytanie ignorantka- chcielibyśmy rekuperacje...jeszcze możemy czy na etapie projektu juz cos zawalone ze nie da rady? Bo serio mówiliśmy temu który rysował że rekuperacje chcemy a chyba tego nie uwzględnił...myślałam ze moze można samemu pózniej dorobić?

----------


## Myjk

Reku z WM najlepiej uwzględnić na poziomie projektu, aby wyeliminować niepotrzebne kominy. 15cm na ścianach to bardzo mizerna wartość jak na WT2017. Zgaduję w takim razie, że pewnie w podłodze nie będzie więcej jak 10 cm i więcej jak 30 na dachu. Jeśli tak, to są wartości dla domu z 2008 roku (a już wtedy niektórzy ocieplali lepiej i instalowali WM z PC). Aha, jeszcze okna sprawdź jakie są. Oczywiście OZC koniecznie sobie zrób -- audytor powinien sporo podpowiedzieć. Polecam dać projekt do audytora, niech policzy wg obecnego projektu, poda wyniki a potem policzy ze zmianami.

Ja mam na działce domek na kurzej łapce dla ekip, tam jest sławojka z łazienką, bieżąca woda, wanna i kanalizacja nawet.  :wink:  Potem to istniejące szambo zostanie oczyszczone i przerobione na deszczówkę. Docelowe szambo powstanie przy bramie. W domku jest też kupa miejsca na wszelakie graty, bo on ma w sumie prawie 100m2 -- w sobotę jadę instalować monitoring placu budowy.  :wink: 

U Kamili w dzienniku nie dalej jak wczoraj pisałem jak planuję rozwiązać u siebie sprawę gabarytów po eliminacji spiżarki. W wysokiej zabudowie dolne szafki będą bez podłóg, dzięki czemu będzie można wory wszelakie i zgrzewki wsuwać gicą, bez dźwigania.

----------


## freethinker

Jeszcze tej budowy nie zaczynam (wczoraj żona dostała dopiero list z PnB z powiatu - z datowników wynika, że PnB wystawiono 23.03, a już 30.03 ktoś go postanowił wysłać, poczta zaś doręczyła go wczoraj - tempo godne XXI wieku), a już zaczynają się niemałe wydatki. Działkę mam wielką. Grodzenie tego siatką leśną nie ma sensu, bo to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto. Może od ulicy dam na razie siatkę leśną, bo tam na koniec trzeba by coś piękniejszego wymyśleć, ale od sąsiadów lepiej już postawić jakiś docelowy płot. W najtańszej rozsądnej wersji (czyli wysoka na 1,5 metra siatka w miarę przyzwoitej jakości) przy moich 200 mb to wychodzi kilkanaście patoli - i to bez podmurówki. Siatka leśna bez sensu, ale jak mi budowlańcy maszynami ten płot rozwalą, to potem będę miał kosztowną naprawdę na głowie. Jaki macie pomysł na grodzenie się u siebie? Robicie płot docelowy, czy odwalacie jakąś prowizorkę?:Mnie wszyscy dokoła straszą inspekcją i że płot musi jak najszybciej być.

----------


## Kamila.

> Robicie płot docelowy, czy odwalacie jakąś prowizorkę?:Mnie wszyscy dokoła straszą inspekcją i że płot musi jak najszybciej być.


Plac budowy powinien być ogrodzony, my z racji tego że równolegle tworzymy ogród, ogrodziliśmy siatką leśną całą działkę. No ale u nas to jedynie 300 mb ogrodzenia  :big grin: 
Dobrym rozwiązaniem (moim zdaniem) jest ogrodzenie samej budowy a reszta, jeśli Wam nie zależy może stać bez płotu.
Nam jednak marzyło się zobaczenie jak działka wygląda i "zamyka się" w rzeczywistości i w odniesieniu do otaczającego ją terenu.

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> W ten weekend są targi budowlane w Katowicach 
> My odebraliśmy badania gruntu. Jak czytam te Wasze wyceny to chyba kupię cały materiał jesienią i zimą


Dzięki za przypomnienie, akurat w ten weekend są też targi w Bielsku-Białej.
Materiał, jeżeli masz gdzie składować, to faktycznie najlepiej kupować zimą.




> Oczywiście, czemu miałbym budować inaczej niż jest w projekcie? To jakiś fetysz? Majster już poinformowany, że pierwszą warstwę muru mają zrobić z innego materiału niż reszta -- mianowicie z porotermu zasypanego perlitem.


A ten perlit co ma dać? Pytam, bo też się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale końcem końców stwierdziłem, że może jednak pogorszyć parametry porotermu....  :Confused: 




> Btw kupujecie kibelek sławojkę gotowy? Sami zbijanie? (Ot problemy inwestora)... i jak sąsiad prąd pożycza jak sie mamy rozliczać? Jak robicie...


Zbijaliśmy tylko dlatego, żeby syn mógł pomagać. W przeciwnym razie pojechałbym do marketu budowlanego po gotowca.




> Ps dzieki za uwagi  celnie z tym przejściem do domu z kotłowni...tez musimy pomysleć jeszcze. Jak ogarnę jutro podam ile ocieplenia i gdzie...ściany chyba 15styropianu jak piszesz...spiżarnia mi sie wymyśliła żeby bajzel tam trzymać, worki z karma dla psów etc...nawet miałam myśl ze jak bida bedzie i gory nie wykończę pralkę tam wstawimy...oczywiście w razie awarii jakbym oszalala i złote klamki w oknach montowała 
> I pytanie ignorantka- chcielibyśmy rekuperacje...jeszcze możemy czy na etapie projektu juz cos zawalone ze nie da rady? Bo serio mówiliśmy temu który rysował że rekuperacje chcemy a chyba tego nie uwzględnił...myślałam ze moze można samemu pózniej dorobić?


15cm lepiej zwiększcie na 20cm, materiał tylko trochę droższy, robocizna ta sama.
Rekuperację dołożycie bez problemu, możecie wtedy zrezygnować z części kominów.




> Jaki macie pomysł na grodzenie się u siebie? Robicie płot docelowy, czy odwalacie jakąś prowizorkę?:Mnie wszyscy dokoła straszą inspekcją i że płot musi jak najszybciej być.


Prowizorka jest na razie.

----------


## kemot_p

> Jeszcze tej budowy nie zaczynam (wczoraj żona dostała dopiero list z PnB z powiatu - z datowników wynika, że PnB wystawiono 23.03, a już 30.03 ktoś go postanowił wysłać, poczta zaś doręczyła go wczoraj - tempo godne XXI wieku), a już zaczynają się niemałe wydatki. Działkę mam wielką. Grodzenie tego siatką leśną nie ma sensu, bo to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto. Może od ulicy dam na razie siatkę leśną, bo tam na koniec trzeba by coś piękniejszego wymyśleć, ale od sąsiadów lepiej już postawić jakiś docelowy płot. W najtańszej rozsądnej wersji (czyli wysoka na 1,5 metra siatka w miarę przyzwoitej jakości) przy moich 200 mb to wychodzi kilkanaście patoli - i to bez podmurówki. Siatka leśna bez sensu, ale jak mi budowlańcy maszynami ten płot rozwalą, to potem będę miał kosztowną naprawdę na głowie. Jaki macie pomysł na grodzenie się u siebie? Robicie płot docelowy, czy odwalacie jakąś prowizorkę?:Mnie wszyscy dokoła straszą inspekcją i że płot musi jak najszybciej być.


Ja działkę ogrodzilem siatką na słupkach betonowych (takich sadowniczych), słupki wkopywane, tylko narożne zabetonowane. Siatkę bedzie można w przyszłości wykorzystać na ogrodzenie docelowe po bokach dzialki. Koszt to ok. 3400 za 100 mb.

----------


## Myjk

> A ten perlit co ma dać? Pytam, bo też się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale końcem końców stwierdziłem, że może jednak pogorszyć parametry porotermu....


ZTCW pogorszyć może jeśli jest liczone na ścianie (mostek w poziomie). Ale przypominam, że ta pierwsza warstwa jest na styku ściany fundamentowej (mostek pionowy) czyli jeszcze pod ziemią i ma ograniczyć głównie straty pomiędzy ścianą nośną a ścianą fundamentową.  Więc lepiej aby tam powietrze sobie samo nie hulało.

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> ZTCW pogorszyć może jeśli jest liczone na ścianie (mostek w poziomie). Ale przypominam, że ta pierwsza warstwa jest na styku ściany fundamentowej (mostek pionowy) czyli jeszcze pod ziemią i ma ograniczyć głównie straty pomiędzy ścianą nośną a ścianą fundamentową.  Więc lepiej aby tam powietrze sobie samo nie hulało.


Pytam, bo właśnie sam się nad tym zastanawiam. Czemu zakładasz, że powietrze będzie hulać?  Samo z siebie nie będzie, bo z dołu papa, z góry zaprawa... Sugerowałem się trochę tym tematem https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/2...stwy-ceramiki/
Ehh zachciało się  budowy  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Pytam, bo właśnie sam się nad tym zastanawiam. Czemu zakładasz, że powietrze będzie hulać?  Samo z siebie nie będzie, bo z dołu papa, z góry zaprawa... Sugerowałem się trochę tym tematem https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/2...stwy-ceramiki/


Może asolt ten element bardziej rzeczowo wyjaśni...




> Ehh zachciało się  budowy


Tak.  :big grin:

----------


## agb

@Myjk: jak nie dasz porotermu to nie będzie hulało  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> @Myjk: jak nie dasz porotermu to nie będzie hulało


Ale wtedy muszę dać pełny bloczek (zamiast "kratownicy" pustaka) i będzie jeszcze większy mostek termiczny (większa powierzchnia styczna).

----------


## Kamila.

> Ehh zachciało się  budowy

----------


## KaLOLina

po świętach wchodzi ekipa...i posypały się pytania których nie rozumiem a tym bardziej nie umiem odpowiedzieć... :cool:  :bash: 
czy majstry pod posadzką podbeton czy piasek etc...to zadzwoniłam do kierownika budowy będącego wujkiem MZM i powiedziałam "Panie, chyba czas na Ciebie'  :big tongue: 
najtaniej beton u nas 210 brutto bez pompy, z pompą 250zł...okolice Poznania...
nie mam stali - majster coś wspominał o koszach (będzie im łatwiej i szybciej ale drożej) albo że mogą kręcić sami. muszę podzwonić popytać co i za ile...

----------


## KaLOLina

> Reku z WM najlepiej uwzględnić na poziomie projektu, aby wyeliminować niepotrzebne kominy. 15cm na ścianach to bardzo mizerna wartość jak na WT2017. Zgaduję w takim razie, że pewnie w podłodze nie będzie więcej jak 10 cm i więcej jak 30 na dachu. Jeśli tak, to są wartości dla domu z 2008 roku (a już wtedy niektórzy ocieplali lepiej i instalowali WM z PC). Aha, jeszcze okna sprawdź jakie są. Oczywiście OZC koniecznie sobie zrób -- audytor powinien sporo podpowiedzieć. Polecam dać projekt do audytora, niech policzy wg obecnego projektu, poda wyniki a potem policzy ze zmianami.
> .


sprawdziłam i o Panie...posadzka 10cm na papie termozgrzewalnej. ściany dwuwarstwowe porotherm (to zmienimy) 25cm i 15cm styropian. w dachu 25cm wełny mineralnej...
ps wg rodzinego kierownika budowy pompa to minimum 50 000zł, fajnie ale dla nas za drogo na wejsciu i trzeba by policzyć (ja mam sobie policzyć ? ha jak ja nawet nie umiem bloczków policzyć ...jeszcze)  :big tongue:  czy by 'nam się opłacało' ...

----------


## Myjk

OK, to teraz projekt dawaj czym prędzej do audytora w takiej formie jak jest teraz z prośbą o wyliczenie mocy źródła ciepła i zużycia, a następnie obliczenie tego po poprawkach. Tj. np. zmiana porotermu na silkę, min 20cm styro na ściany (grafitowego), min. 20 cm w podłogę, ze 40 na dach, okna 3 szyby i WM zamiast WG. Będzie wszystko wiadomo.

50 tys. za PC to już chyba z podłogówką.  :big tongue:  Kierownik widać lubi powielać bzdurki. Za 32 tys. zł brutto z robocizną mam wycenę na gruntową pompę ciepła z wymiennikiem poziomym spiralnym (kompletna usługa z PC polskiego producenta, "kotłownia" i wymiennik). Alternatywna była za 35 (oczywiście były te wyceny na ponad 50, no ale że tyle krzyczą to nie znaczy że tyle trzeba płacić). Za 25-30 (komplet sprzęt z instalacją) można zrobić PC PW 9kW z pompą Panasonic 9kW (i ze sprzęgłem).  :wink:

----------


## swieja

My mamy 120 mb płotu i mąż użył siatki leśnej na drewnianych kołkach. Ogrodził połowę działki na której jest budowa. Dom na wsi więc siatkę zamienimy na drewniane sztachety produkcji mężowej. Będę na nich wieszać gliniane garnki  :wink: 
U nas zaplanowane jest 15 cm styro na podłogi, 20 cm na ściany i 30 cm na dach.

Mąż miał dziś ze mnie ubaw. Siałam pod naszym płotem (czyli siatką) słoneczniki, maciejkę i szałwię  :wink:  Jak tylko sołtys wybronuje mi drugą część działki, którą przypadkowo zaorał, zabieram się za ogródek  :wiggle:  Jak można zaorać czyjąś działkę przypadkowo... nie umiem tego zrozumieć. Zapomniał, że sprzedał?

----------


## agb

> Okazuje się też, że Silki nigdzie w mojej okolicy nie da się kupić. Wszyscy w składach mówią jak jeden mąż, że w WAW się buduje dużo osiedli z tego materiału i fabryki straszą pustkami... Niech mnie ktoś z TNB przytuli...


Widziałem dziś przejeżdżając obok w centrobudzie na słonecznej w Starej Iwicznej co najmniej 20 palet Silki, ale nie wiem jakie ceny.

----------


## Myjk

> Jak można zaorać czyjąś działkę przypadkowo... nie umiem tego zrozumieć. Zapomniał, że sprzedał?


Jak to jak? Tak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yypjrw3H30  :big grin: 




> Widziałem dziś przejeżdżając obok w centrobudzie na słonecznej w Starej Iwicznej co najmniej 20 palet Silki, ale nie wiem jakie ceny.


Mnie na start potrzeba 51 palet.  :smile:

----------


## agb

Może mają więcej. Tyle z ulicy kątem oka  widziałem.

----------


## Myjk

> Może mają więcej. Tyle z ulicy kątem oka  widziałem.


OK, dzięki, tylko to Stara Iwiczna, 34 km ode mnie. Pewnie policzą jak za zboże. Już próbowałem wycenić tak silkę, prawie w tym samym dystansie, bo w Michałowicach (pod Okęciem) i mnie ogólnie rzecz biorąc spuścili na drzewo z dobrą radą, żeby znaleźć gdzieś bliżej w Wiązownej czy w Koniku dla przykładu -- bo u nich będzie słono to kosztować. Na szczęście z silką mam jeszcze czas do czerwca.

----------


## laurap

Kurcze ale natłukliście  :wink: 

Mnie robota zawala tak, ze już czasu brak na cokolwiek innego. 

Jak tak czytam Wasze stawki za materiały, to mój wykonawca w sumie dobre nam dał. Stal mam za 2,27 netto a beton za 238 netto. I zero problemów i szukania. Mi to pasuje bo nie miałabym kompletnie na to czasu. Wolę w tym czasie na to zarobić  :cool: 

Składamy wniosek na PnB - trzymajcie kciuki  :smile:  Wykonawca też klepnięty. Także powoli wychodzimy na prostą i potem na spokojnie możemy sie zastanawiać nad ogrzewaniem. Latem pomęczę pompiarzy, to może dojdziemy w końca do porozumienia w kwestii wyboru ogrzewania. Mąż ciśnie na pellet. A ja chcę tą pompę więc w moim interesie jest żeby poszukać czegoś ciekawego. Ale to już na spokojnie.

Kominka nie będzie i rekuperacja na 100%. To już postanowione. I to uwzględnia projekt. Reszta to temat otwarty.

----------


## Myjk

Ojtam, ojtam, pożalić się nie można?  :big tongue:  W sumie nie jest tak źle. Sumarycznie w parę godzin, przez miniony tydzień, załatwiłem parę rzeczy do stanu zero. Bloczki fundamentowe już jakiś czas temu, a dzisiaj klepnąłem stal oraz deski do fundamentów z dowozem na poniedziałek, koparkowego (było dwóch, primary powiedział pas, bo już miał zaklepaną robotę, więc secondary poszedł z polecenia majstra i się okazało że ma wolne od rana w poniedziałek) umówiłem na 8 rano (chce 10zł/m3 za kopanie i 25zł/m3 za kopanie z wywozem -- muszę się pozbyć ziemi z niecki), geodetę umówiłem na 14 w celu wytyczenia budynku i kierbuda na środę żeby obejrzał plac i poznał się z majstrem oraz podpisał mi papiery (oświadczenie do zawiadomienia o rozpoczęciu robót), wstępnie jest już opędzony beton. Jutro atakuję odebrać domek na kurzej łapce od najemców, zainstalować monitoring, w niedziele moi rodziciele mają przytaszczyć tablicę budowlaną (bo im została po ichniejszej budowie i się dała wytrzeć). W poniedziałek zacznie się ruch. W środę odbiór prawomocnej decyzji (dzwoniłem i babka potwierdziła że będzie), i złożenie zawiadomienia o rozpoczęciu prac -- to już dawno powinienem był mieć, gdybym tylko się zainteresował pozwoleniem zamiast czekać jak ta pała na zlitowanie. Pozostaje beton i zaprawa, ale to z miejsca się kupi.

----------


## laurap

super  :smile:  jeszcze chwil parę i pokażesz zdjęcie z wbitą łopatą

----------


## agaz_75

> super  jeszcze chwil parę i pokażesz zdjęcie z wbitą łopatą


ja mam nadzieję że w przyszłym tygodniu złoże PNB kuźwa dwa papierki mnie wstrzymuja , ekipe budowlana już mam ( a to najważniejsze ) grodzić nie trzeba bo już dawno, dawno ogrodzone ..zrobie wam zdjęcie jakie mamy choinki ale niestety trzeba będzie kilka wyciąć bo brama musi być ciut przesunięta i kilka drzewek owocowych wyciętych  :sad:  ...problem mamy ewentualnie w przyłączach kanalizacji bo 1 wsza możliwość w drodze uwaga elegancko wyremontowanej - kostka lub w drodze nie używanej praktycznie ale sąsiada i tam  byłoby najlepiej pytanie czy sąsiad wyrazi zgodę choć to sąsiad od 20 lat to zawsze może powiedzieć nie bo ziemia jego . Zadzwoniłam do jego zony i mówię Aga przygotuj mi grunt pod rozmowę a ona ale jak no nie wiem daj mu buzi , przytul go może będzie taniej  :smile:  :smile:  na marginesie mam nadzieję że się zgodzi bo tam nic nie ma oprócz mega smieci , zakrętek plasikowych i kur wolnochodzących  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> super  jeszcze chwil parę i pokażesz zdjęcie z wbitą łopatą


Ba, a nawet film!  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

uhhh idelanie trafiłam w temat ocieplenia.... wczoraj byłam na rozmowie z wykonawcą i dopiero zdałam sobie sprawę z błędów architetka.... on własnie dom zaprojektował dla norm z 2008.... Ale nie będę na niego źle mówiła, bo mi naprawdę tyłek uratował, gdyby nie on, budowa by nie ruszyła w tym roku. 
Mam w projekcie 15styro na sciany i chyba podobnie wełny na strop. zmieniłam od razu na 25 grafitu i 40 wełny. musze zerknąć na podłogi jeszcze, ale pamietam, ze mówiłam mu na początku że ma być "grubo".

Na jakiej wysokości macie okna w projekcie? u mnie 85cm, biłam się z  myślami co  tym zrobić, czy nie dać wyżej.... i wymyśliłam po złożeniu wniosku o pnb że jednak chcę na 90.. a tu pan wykonawca mi mówi, ze to już istotna zmiana i nie da sie wpisem do dziennika.. serio? Kurde a jeszcze jedno okno chciałam przesunąć o kilka cm, bo mi grubsze ocieplenie nie wejdze wrrrrr

No nic, najwyżej będziemy lecieć z projektem zamiennym.

Póki co mam tez pierwszą wycenę z hurtowni, czarno ją widzę.... bloczki betard 3,47 brutto za sztukę, Ytong PP4/0,6 24cm S+GT  7,84 brutto... no klękajcie narody.... zbuduję ze słomy


edit:
przebrnęłam przez prawo budowlane i hmmm nie wydaje mi sie, zeby zmiana wielkosci otworów okiennych byla zmianą istotną.... owszem, grubość ocieplenia moze i tak, o ile zmieni się szerokość budynku o więcej niż 2%. Ale zmiana polegająca na przesunięciu okna o 15cm?? hmmm  jak uważacie? jak jest ze zmianą okien w czasie budowy??

----------


## annatulipanna

Witaj Hellenaj, mi KB powiedział, że zmiana wymiarów okna itp. to zmiany nieistotne i można je wprowadzić w trakcie budowy. Wahałam się nad oknem w łazience, bo mam poziome i architekt zrobił za wysoko. Mam w planie obniżyć je w trakcie budowy. Zobaczymy, czy uda się to załatwić wpisem w dzienniku. Majster też nie widział przeciwwskazań, także jestem dobrej myśli  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Ja do tej pory nie wiem jakie okna zrobić i wiem, że mogę je sobie trochę poprzestawiać póki nie ruszam ścian nośnych. Nadproże jest ważne. Jak chcesz poszerzyć okno to nadproże musi być dłuższe. Nie słuchaj wykonawcy tylko kierownika budowy. On musi się pod tym podpisać więc on ci powinien powiedzieć, czy tak można czy nie. 
Ja mam w kuchni okno nad blatem i zastanawiam się czy go zupełnie nie zlikwidować, bo obok mam podwójne drzwi tarasowe. Z kolei w salonie mam wykusz z dużym oknem 50 cm nad podłogą. Marzyło mi się tam siedzisko, ale też się zastanawiam czy by tam jednak nie dać drzwi tarasowych.

----------


## Hellenaj

dzięki dziewczyny :hug: 
 wczoraj własnie też pogłębiłam research i upewnilam się, że te wymiary można zmienić.... tak wiec albo się z wykonawcą żle zrozumieliśmy albo.... nie wiem co  :big grin:  tak czy siak, uspokoiłam się i okna zmienię w trakcie budowy.
Kierwonika budowy nie mam jeszcze wybranego, więc na razie z nim nie mogę się porozumieć  :wink:  

Swieja ja w jadalni też marzyłam o siedzisku, ale uznałam że praktyczniejsze będzie wyjście na mały taras, żeby wypić poranną kawę  :wink:  poza tym, ten mniejszy taras będzie przedłuzenie tarasu głównego - będzie więc można wychodzić praktycznie z kuchni na duży taras, omijając salon  :wink: 

aaaaa
 nie wiem czy pisałam, ale kilka dni temu dzwonili z urzędu, żeby uzupełnić braki formalne we wniosku o pnb, zmiana tytułu projektu, pełnomocnistwo na innym druku i jeszcze coś nie tak było z oświadczeniem o prawie do dosyponowania nieruchomością. na drugi dzień wszystko było poprawione. Teraz czekam na następne wezwanie do uzupełnienia braków merotyrycznych, bo będzie na pewno.... grunt, ze ktoś już siadł do naszego projektu i go wziął do ręki  :wiggle:

----------


## aghata86

My mielismy gotowe pnb w 3 tyg. A teraz bedziemy walczyc z kredytami. Tez skladamy w ING i jeszcze w bzwbk

----------


## agaz_75

> Witaj Hellenaj, mi KB powiedział, że zmiana wymiarów okna itp. to zmiany nieistotne i można je wprowadzić w trakcie budowy. Wahałam się nad oknem w łazience, bo mam poziome i architekt zrobił za wysoko. Mam w planie obniżyć je w trakcie budowy. Zobaczymy, czy uda się to załatwić wpisem w dzienniku. Majster też nie widział przeciwwskazań, także jestem dobrej myśli


ja zastanawiam się nad zmianą okien w salonie mamy takie poziome długie 540 x 150 a chciałabym pionowe duże czyli to jest zmiana którą można zrobić w trakcie budowy ?? myslę, myślę i nie mogę nic wymysleć  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> ja zastanawiam się nad zmianą okien w salonie mamy takie poziome długie 540 x 150 a chciałabym pionowe duże czyli to jest zmiana którą można zrobić w trakcie budowy ??


Teoretycznie, czy coś jest zmianą istotną (wymagającą projektu zamiennego i zmiany PnB), czy nieistotna (wystarczy rysunek i/lub opis) decyduje projektant. Ma to sens, bo projekt to też przedmiot prawa autorskiego takimi zmianami można zepsuć walory estetyczne.

W praktyce chyba nikt nie pyta projektanta. Jak kierbud nie widzi problemu, to wykonawca robi.

Poproś już teraz jakiegoś sprzedawce okien o wycenę takiego fixa 540x150 i 540x230. Czy w ogóle takie zrobią i jakie U będą miały. Pewnie podzielą szerokość na 3 części.

Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia praktyczności takiego rozwiązania. Przeszklenie od samej podłogi utrudnia umeblowanie. Trzeba więcej przestrzeni na meble - i to sporo, bo takie przeszklenie zastawione będzie IMVHO bardziej szpeciło, niż zdobiło. Więc rozplanuj sobie najpierw aranżację.

----------


## Myjk

> Ba, a nawet film!


Powiem Wam, że wczoraj dostałem weekendowego wk... Aż się umówiłem ze znajomymi i się poszedłem na miasto zBARować (pierwszy raz od 10 lat autobusem jechałem i oczywiście kanar mnie napadł heh, dobrze że bilet miałem).  :wink:  Poleciało 250 zł ale przynajmniej z uśnięciem nie miałem kłopotu po tej sobotniej traumie.  :big tongue:  

Jak śledzący może wiedzą, jutro ma do mnie wchodzić ekipa. Wczoraj zajechałem na działkę zainstalować monitoring (co się udało), ale wcześniej ujrzałem tam obraz nędzy i rozpaczy. Przez ostatnie 10 lat działką wraz z domkiem na kurzej łapce, zawiadywał szwagier. Domek był najmowany wielodzietnej rodzinie (chyba 6 ich było, w tym jedno dziecko autystyczne) -- szwagier twierdził że mu ich szkoda, że tacy doświadczeni życiem, że pomaga, ale jak się okazało to była jakaś kompletna patologia (pod koniec z siekierą się ganiali, syn ojca nożem potraktował, policja, kurator te sprawy). Koło domu i w domu syf taki, że strach czegokolwiek dotknąć. Domek nie był cudem, bo chyba starszy ode mnie, ale jako tako wyglądał gdy przyjechał na działkę. Teraz wstyd do tego domu nawet robotników wpuścić -- a przecież to dla nich miał być ten dom docelowo. Jest syf, kiła, mogiła, smród (nie wiem, szczali w tym domu czy jak?) -- nie wiem jak tam można było żyć. Szambo pod korek wypełnione, ponoć nie raz się wylewało pod dom (tak zeznawali sąsiedzi) -- też miało być wybrane, dom i działka miały być posprzątanie przed wyprowadzką. To co zobaczycie na filmie nie ukazuje poziomu zniszczeń -- poza kamerą wygląda to tak koszmarnie, że nawet nie chciało mi się tego fotografować, chcę o tym zwyczajnie jak najszybciej zapomnieć. Dziwię się tylko sąsiadom, bo jak (wczoraj i dzisiaj) słuchałem opowieści, to ja bym nie był taki wyrozumiały i zwyczajnie bym ten dom puścił z dymem... Najbardziej wnerwiony jestem na szwagra, bo od grudnia wiedział że ma zrobić z tym porządek i oddać działkę taką jak dostał... Czyli czystą. Jutro ma ekipa przyjechać na 7 i mają ogarnąć teren pod wykopy (za sprzątanie zapłaci oczywiście szwagier) -- bo jakieś szyby, butelki potłuczone wszystko porozpierdalane, po prostu słów braknie. Nie będę tego kazać zbierać koparkowemu, co byłoby pewnie najprostsze, bo jednak humus chcę wykorzystać później do równania działki (a trochę nierówna jest, bo dzika droga kiedyś tam przebiegała i ogólnie to było pole). Ze szkłem, gruzem, płytami laminowanymi, butelkami pet i innymi śmieciami nie zamierzam. Potem czyszczenie tego to będzie masakra -- póki co to wszystko można jeszcze w miarę łatwo pozbierać (np. potłuczone szyby -- niby drobny mak, ale jednak w jednym miejscu).

No a teraz obiecany film z timelapse https://youtu.be/-rBkTB0-r5s

Jak tak sobie sterczę chwilę dłużej, to się akurat dobijałem do komputera domowego żeby wymiary budynku sprawdzić czy będę musiał chrust z lewicy przenosić czy może poczekać.  :wink:  Komicznie wygląda ten timelapse, ale chyba zrobię co 2-3 sek. (obecnie co 5) -- będzie więcej szczegółów.  :wink:  Sąsiedzi mają fajnie zadbany dom i ogródek, biegali dzisiaj z wertykulatorem (chyba). Sąsiad ma bardzo niefajne towarzystwo, jakiś złomowisko TIRów mu urządzili. Już się z nimi sądził i jest decyzja o kasacji tego, ale koleś ma to w d..., a gmina nie ma kasy na wywiezienie tego syfu. Jakaś paranoja.  :sad:  Aha, to co tak łukiem omijałem, to róża ozdobna. W ogóle się to nie dawało piłą kroić dziadostwo. Przydałaby się podkaszarka z tarczą, ale nie mam...  :sad:

----------


## annatulipanna

> My mielismy gotowe pnb w 3 tyg. A teraz bedziemy walczyc z kredytami. Tez skladamy w ING i jeszcze w bzwbk


U nas też PnB po 3 tygodniach było do odebrania. Także warto dzwonić do Urzędu i pytać, czy PnB jest gotowe, bo sami raczej znać nie dadzą i można sobie czekać... 
Co do kredytu, wzięliśmy w ING w lutym. Podobna oferta była do kwietniowej, tylko z warunkiem ograniczającym wiek. Na szczęście młodzi jesteśmy  :wink:  Kredyt miał być szybko i sprawnie, ale coś się przeciąga i kasy nadal nie mamy. Przedłużyło się, bo ostatecznie podczepiliśmy do kredytu teściową, co by nam zdolność  kredytową podniosła  :smile:  Na szczęście płytę fundamentową udało nam się bez kredytu wybudować,a mury będą szły w maju, także chyba się doczekamy kasy  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> ja zastanawiam się nad zmianą okien w salonie mamy takie poziome długie 540 x 150 a chciałabym pionowe duże czyli to jest zmiana którą można zrobić w trakcie budowy ?? myslę, myślę i nie mogę nic wymysleć


Takie okna jak pokazałaś na zdjęciu podobno są problematyczne. Mi majster narzekał, jak pokazałam mu pierwszy projekt, z takimi właśnie oknami. KB też kazał  robić słup betonowy w narożniku, żeby było stabilnie. Ostatecznie na ścianie z drzwiami tarasowymi zmniejszyłam przeszklenie i zrobiłam tylko drzwi, właśnie po to żeby uzyskać jakąś ścianę na ewentualne meble. A na drugiej ścianie odsunęłam przeszklenie od  narożnika budynku i wstawiłam fixa 250/235. Parapety ograniczam do minimum  :smile:  
Jeśli masz projekt gotowy kupiony, to na pewno dostałaś zgodę z biura projektowego na wprowadzenie różnych zmian, m.in. wymiarów okien. Jeśli projekt indywidualny, to architekt raczej nie będzie miał nic przeciwko. Mój architekt wspominał mi, żebym dała znać, jeśli dokonam jakichś zmian. Ale problemów nie będzie robił.

----------


## agaz_75

Dziękuje za rady .W projekcie ma to wyglądać tak

----------


## freethinker

Współczuję, Myjk. Tego rodzaju potencjalne problemy sprawiają, że po zakończeniu budowy na pewno sprzedam swoje dotychczasowe mieszkanie. Nie będę się bawił w najem, bo takich historii jak Twoja nasłuchałem się, a w każdym mieszkaniu, które najmowałem, zawsze w pewnym momencie nachodził mnie jakiś windykator szukający poprzednich lokatorów. A co do patologii, cóż, schorzenia ze spektrum autyzmu są dziedziczne. W sumie biedni ludzie. Nie ich wina. że im jakieś geny zmutowały.
W kwestii kredytów - będę składał wnioski w ING, BZ WBK i Banku Pocztowym (sic!). Bank Pocztowy ma ostatnio zaskakująco dobrą ofertę. I kredytuje nawet do 80 r. ż.  :smile: 
.

----------


## agaz_75

> Powiem Wam, że wczoraj dostałem weekendowego wk... Aż się umówiłem ze znajomymi i się poszedłem na miasto zBARować (pierwszy raz od 10 lat autobusem jechałem i oczywiście kanar mnie napadł heh, dobrze że bilet miałem).  Poleciało 250 zł ale przynajmniej z uśnięciem nie miałem kłopotu po tej sobotniej traumie.  
> 
> Jak śledzący może wiedzą, jutro ma do mnie wchodzić ekipa. Wczoraj zajechałem na działkę zainstalować monitoring (co się udało), ale wcześniej ujrzałem tam obraz nędzy i rozpaczy. Przez ostatnie 10 lat działką wraz z domkiem na kurzej łapce, zawiadywał szwagier. Domek był najmowany wielodzietnej rodzinie (chyba 6 ich było, w tym jedno dziecko autystyczne) -- szwagier twierdził że mu ich szkoda, że tacy doświadczeni życiem, że pomaga, ale jak się okazało to była jakaś kompletna patologia (pod koniec z siekierą się ganiali, syn ojca nożem potraktował, policja, kurator te sprawy). Koło domu i w domu syf taki, że strach czegokolwiek dotknąć. Domek nie był cudem, bo chyba starszy ode mnie, ale jako tako wyglądał gdy przyjechał na działkę. Teraz wstyd do tego domu nawet robotników wpuścić -- a przecież to dla nich miał być ten dom docelowo. Jest syf, kiła, mogiła, smród (nie wiem, szczali w tym domu czy jak?) -- nie wiem jak tam można było żyć. Szambo pod korek wypełnione, ponoć nie raz się wylewało pod dom (tak zeznawali sąsiedzi) -- też miało być wybrane, dom i działka miały być posprzątanie przed wyprowadzką. To co zobaczycie na filmie nie ukazuje poziomu zniszczeń -- poza kamerą wygląda to tak koszmarnie, że nawet nie chciało mi się tego fotografować, chcę o tym zwyczajnie jak najszybciej zapomnieć. Dziwię się tylko sąsiadom, bo jak (wczoraj i dzisiaj) słuchałem opowieści, to ja bym nie był taki wyrozumiały i zwyczajnie bym ten dom puścił z dymem... Najbardziej wnerwiony jestem na szwagra, bo od grudnia wiedział że ma zrobić z tym porządek i oddać działkę taką jak dostał... Czyli czystą. Jutro ma ekipa przyjechać na 7 i mają ogarnąć teren pod wykopy (za sprzątanie zapłaci oczywiście szwagier) -- bo jakieś szyby, butelki potłuczone wszystko porozpierdalane, po prostu słów braknie. Nie będę tego kazać zbierać koparkowemu, co byłoby pewnie najprostsze, bo jednak humus chcę wykorzystać później do równania działki (a trochę nierówna jest, bo dzika droga kiedyś tam przebiegała i ogólnie to było pole). Ze szkłem, gruzem, płytami laminowanymi, butelkami pet i innymi śmieciami nie zamierzam. Potem czyszczenie tego to będzie masakra -- póki co to wszystko można jeszcze w miarę łatwo pozbierać (np. potłuczone szyby -- niby drobny mak, ale jednak w jednym miejscu).
> 
> No a teraz obiecany film z timelapse https://youtu.be/-rBkTB0-r5s
> 
> Jak tak sobie sterczę chwilę dłużej, to się akurat dobijałem do komputera domowego żeby wymiary budynku sprawdzić czy będę musiał chrust z lewicy przenosić czy może poczekać.  Komicznie wygląda ten timelapse, ale chyba zrobię co 2-3 sek. (obecnie co 5) -- będzie więcej szczegółów.  Sąsiedzi mają fajnie zadbany dom i ogródek, biegali dzisiaj z wertykulatorem (chyba). Sąsiad ma bardzo niefajne towarzystwo, jakiś złomowisko TIRów mu urządzili. Już się z nimi sądził i jest decyzja o kasacji tego, ale koleś ma to w d..., a gmina nie ma kasy na wywiezienie tego syfu. Jakaś paranoja.  Aha, to co tak łukiem omijałem, to róża ozdobna. W ogóle się to nie dawało piłą kroić dziadostwo. Przydałaby się podkaszarka z tarczą, ale nie mam...


Na filmie nie wygląda to aż tak źle ale z Twojego opisy można sobie wszystko wyobrazić dokładnie ...przypomina mi się sytuacja z przed może 20 lat może ciut mniej jak pojechałysmy z mamą do wielodzietnej , biednej rodziny zawieźć jakie ubrania itd a tam dzieci pełno , na podwórku smród , brud to samo w domu  i widok małego dziecka moze  1.5 rocznego biegającego z gołą, obsrana pupą masakra

----------


## agaz_75

> Współczuję, Myjk. Tego rodzaju potencjalne problemy sprawiają, że po zakończeniu budowy na pewno sprzedam swoje dotychczasowe mieszkanie. Nie będę się bawił w najem, bo takich historii jak Twoja nasłuchałem się, a w każdym mieszkaniu, które najmowałem, zawsze w pewnym momencie nachodził mnie jakiś windykator szukający poprzednich lokatorów. A co do patologii, cóż, schorzenia ze spektrum autyzmu są dziedziczne. W sumie biedni ludzie. Nie ich wina. że im jakieś geny zmutowały.
> W kwestii kredytów - będę składał wnioski w ING, BZ WBK i Banku Pocztowym (sic!). Bank Pocztowy ma ostatnio zaskakująco dobrą ofertę. I kredytuje nawet do 80 r. ż. 
> .


w ten weekend były targi mieszkaniowe w hali Orbita ..sporo mozna było sie dowiedzieć na temat kredytów bo były i banki i doradcy a ja oczywiście nie skorzystałam z tego mimo że byłam na Orbicie

----------


## freethinker

> Dziękuje za rady .W projekcie ma to wyglądać tak


No nie wiem, agaz_75. Ja mam w projekcie indywidualnym wielkie okna w salonie. Fakt, wygląda to czadersko:

ale... ze względu na wielkość okna mam tam lany beton dokoła. Poza tym takie wielkie okna kosztują krocie. Mało która firma chce je robić z PCV, z drewna coś się daje znaleźć, a najpewniejsza jest stolarka aluminiowa. Ale to oznacza dodatkowe koszty.

----------


## agaz_75

Córka coś chodzi i nam przebąkuję że chyba z nami w nowym domu nie będzie mieszkać bo może zdaży sie wyprowadzić...to mnie zaskoczyła na maksa

----------


## agaz_75

> No nie wiem, agaz_75. Ja mam w projekcie indywidualnym wielkie okna w salonie. Fakt, wygląda to czadersko:
> 
> ale... ze względu na wielkość okna mam tam lany beton dokoła. Poza tym takie wielkie okna kosztują krocie. Mało która firma chce je robić z PCV, z drewna coś się daje znaleźć, a najpewniejsza jest stolarka aluminiowa. Ale to oznacza dodatkowe koszty.


hmmm cięzka sprawa ...może lepiej nie kombinowac i zostawić tak jak jest  :sad:  świetnie te okna wyglądają

----------


## Kamila.

> świetnie te okna wyglądają


Też mi się bardzo podobają  :smile:  
Myśleliśmy o takich w pomieszczeniu nad garażem. Ale w grę wchodziły tylko aluminiowe i mieliśmy dylemat... robić hs czy takie okna, wygrał hs  :smile: 
Dziś na plac budowy weszła ekipa  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> Aha, to co tak łukiem omijałem, to róża ozdobna. W ogóle się to nie dawało piłą kroić dziadostwo. Przydałaby się podkaszarka z tarczą, ale nie mam...


Myjku to róża ozdobna czy dzika? 
Na poprzedniej działce walczyliśmy z dziką różą chyba ze trzy lata, nie wiem czy ozdobne też są tak inwazyjne.  :roll eyes: 
Na nic się zdawały trucia, wycinanie kawałków itp, cholerstwo odrastało jak i kiedy chciało  :mad: 
Rozprawiliśmy się z nią tak, że łodygi ścięliśmy piłą spalinową i wszystkie korzenie wykopaliśmy co do sztuki.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dziękuje za rady .W projekcie ma to wyglądać tak


agaz_75, jeśli zależy Ci na oknie od podłogi, to może zmniejsz szerokość z tych 540 cm, do takiej, w której wykonują okna PCV. Jak już pisałam, ja mam w salonie przeszklenie 250/235. Robiłam wycenę w Oknoplast i zrobili to przeszklenie jedno-kwaterowe. Poprosiłam o zrobienie dwu-kwaterowego, bo KB sugerował, żeby to zmienić dla wzmocnienia okna. Jednak w Oknoplaście upewnili mnie, że takie wymiary spokojnie mogą być z jedną dużą szybą i są objęte standardową gwarancją. Już nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale chyba do 400 cm szerokości robią takie okna z PCV, także spore. Mi bardzo podobają się takie duże szklenia bez słupków po środku, także na pewno zrobię jedną wielką szybę.

----------


## Buczi

> uhhh idelanie trafiłam w temat ocieplenia.... wczoraj byłam na rozmowie z wykonawcą i dopiero zdałam sobie sprawę z błędów architetka.... on własnie dom zaprojektował dla norm z 2008.... Ale nie będę na niego źle mówiła, bo mi naprawdę tyłek uratował, gdyby nie on, budowa by nie ruszyła w tym roku. 
> Mam w projekcie 15styro na sciany i chyba podobnie wełny na strop. zmieniłam od razu na 25 grafitu i 40 wełny. musze zerknąć na podłogi jeszcze, ale pamietam, ze mówiłam mu na początku że ma być "grubo".



Sugeruję sprawdzenie czy zmiana grubości styropianu na ścianach będzie możliwa bez zmian w projekcie. 
Ja dawałem 20cm grafitu(tyle miałem w projekcie) i przy rozmowie z architektem uprzedzał mnie żeby mi czasem nie przyszło do głowy dawać grubszego bo zmieni to zewnętrzne wymiary budynku względem projektu i będzie problem z odbiorem budynku (u mnie dwa boki domu są 4m od granicy)

----------


## Myjk

> Myjku to róża ozdobna czy dzika? 
> Na poprzedniej działce walczyliśmy z dziką różą chyba ze trzy lata, nie wiem czy ozdobne też są tak inwazyjne. 
> Na nic się zdawały trucia, wycinanie kawałków itp, cholerstwo odrastało jak i kiedy chciało 
> Rozprawiliśmy się z nią tak, że łodygi ścięliśmy piłą spalinową i wszystkie korzenie wykopaliśmy co do sztuki.


Przeklawiaturzenie  :wink:  Naturalnie to dzika róża. Straszny syf. Zebrali to koparą i wywieźli. Niepotrzebnie to w ogóle sprzątałem. 

U mnie od rana trwa walka  :big grin:  Zdejmujemy humus

----------


## Hellenaj

> Sugeruję sprawdzenie czy zmiana grubości styropianu na ścianach będzie możliwa bez zmian w projekcie. 
> Ja dawałem 20cm grafitu(tyle miałem w projekcie) i przy rozmowie z architektem uprzedzał mnie żeby mi czasem nie przyszło do głowy dawać grubszego bo zmieni to zewnętrzne wymiary budynku względem projektu i będzie problem z odbiorem budynku (u mnie dwa boki domu są 4m od granicy)


Właśnie to pierwsze co sprawdziłam, ale mam zapas z każdej strony, niemniej jednak z architektem jeszcze będę rozmawiała. Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi  :Smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

Myjk powodzenia!

A co do weekendowego wk...u, popatrz na to z innej strony, przynajmniej miałeś okazję, że poBARować  :wink:  grunt, że "lokatorów" juz nie ma.

----------


## aghata86

Wam tez murator dziwnie dziala? Nie moge napisac eiadomosci, nie wysyla mi.postow, jest moze jakas wersja mobilna tego forum?

----------


## swieja

Dostaliśmy kredyt. Ja się ucieszyłam, a koleżanka, która pracuje w kredytach, stwierdziła filozoficznie "z czego tu się cieszyć"  :wink: 
Jutro idziemy podpisać umowę i po świętach powinniśmy mieć kasę. Zbliża się więc moment, gdy ruszymy już pełną parą i w końcu może uwierzę, że to się dzieje naprawdę. Chociaż nie pozwalam sobie cieszyć się za bardzo. Póki nie wejdę do domu i nie będę pewna, że na wszystko mi starczy kasy to nie mam zamiaru się nakręcać.

Jak widać post wysłał się poprawnie, więc u mnie ok.

----------


## Myjk

> Wam tez murator dziwnie dziala? Nie moge napisac eiadomosci, nie wysyla mi.postow, jest moze jakas wersja mobilna tego forum?


Inni użytkownicy pomstują, że nie działa. To ponoć przez te agresywne reklamy i sugerują jakieś adblock-i uruchomić w przeglądarce.

----------


## Busters

> Wam tez murator dziwnie dziala? Nie moge napisac eiadomosci, nie wysyla mi.postow, jest moze jakas wersja mobilna tego forum?


Mam dokladnie to samo :| wlasnie sie zastanawialem co jest nie tak. Probowalem rozne przegladarki etc nie nie pomaga. Ktos wie jak ten problem rozwiazac? :big grin:

----------


## agaz_75

> Dostaliśmy kredyt. Ja się ucieszyłam, a koleżanka, która pracuje w kredytach, stwierdziła filozoficznie "z czego tu się cieszyć" 
> Jutro idziemy podpisać umowę i po świętach powinniśmy mieć kasę. Zbliża się więc moment, gdy ruszymy już pełną parą i w końcu może uwierzę, że to się dzieje naprawdę. Chociaż nie pozwalam sobie cieszyć się za bardzo. Póki nie wejdę do domu i nie będę pewna, że na wszystko mi starczy kasy to nie mam zamiaru się nakręcać.
> 
> Jak widać post wysłał się poprawnie, więc u mnie ok.


Super !

----------


## minimoni

> Dostaliśmy kredyt. Ja się ucieszyłam, a koleżanka, która pracuje w kredytach, stwierdziła filozoficznie "z czego tu się cieszyć" 
> Jutro idziemy podpisać umowę i po świętach powinniśmy mieć kasę. Zbliża się więc moment, gdy ruszymy już pełną parą i w końcu może uwierzę, że to się dzieje naprawdę. Chociaż nie pozwalam sobie cieszyć się za bardzo. Póki nie wejdę do domu i nie będę pewna, że na wszystko mi starczy kasy to nie mam zamiaru się nakręcać.
> 
> Jak widać post wysłał się poprawnie, więc u mnie ok.


Gratki  :smile:  

Oj ja dziś zaczęłam liczyć ile na wykończenie pójdzie i niestety kasy pewnie nam braknie. 

Przydałaby się 6 w lotto  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

A w jakim banku dostaliscie kredyt? 
Nie cytuje tekstu bo cos nie dziala

----------


## laurap

Ja się dzisiaj zaczęłam zastanawiać czy my dobrze robimy z tą budową. Jakaś panika mną ogarnęła. Dwójka jeszcze małych dzieci, w ciul roboty, na nic czasu a ja sobie jeszcze dokładam...

jakoś straciłam zapał  :wink:  może to jakiś etap budowlany?  :big tongue:  np "zespół stresu przedbudowlanego"

----------


## aghata86

Ja tez trace zapal, jak widze ile to wszystko trwa. Tez dwojka dzieci, praca, obiad, dom takze tego

----------


## annatulipanna

Dziewczyny weźcie się w garść  :wink:  Ja też mam dzisiaj kryzys i nerwa, aż mnie żołądek boli, a nic się w sumie stresującego nie dzieje. Chyba taki dzień dzisiaj.... 
No i też mam dwójkę dzieci, trochę pracy itd. I cała budowa na mojej głowie. Od wyboru projektu, materiałów z jakich będziemy budować, po ekipy, pozwolenia, umowy. Kształcę się w budowlance drugi rok i naprawdę się wciągnęłam jednak czasem dopadają chwile zwątpienia.  Ale, jak to mówią "cycki w górę" i do przodu. Będzie dobrze. Damy radę :hug:

----------


## minimoni

Może dziś jakiś blue monday ?  :smile: ) Bo ja też jakos dziś depresyjnie patrze na koszty budowy i perspektywe kredytu hipo  :sick: 

DAMY RADE  :smile:  

Pochwalę się jak urusł nasz dom od początku marca br



Choć bym miała siedzieć na podłodze i mieć stolik z kartonu to i tak lepsze własne niż.... wiadomo  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Wow! Minimoni, toż to wygląda imponująco! Ja mam na razie tylko podłogę i nie mogę się doczekać, kiedy ruszą ściany. Blue monday prawie za nami.... jutro będzie lepiej  :bye: 

Jeśli udało mi się załadować zdjęcie, to właśnie moja podłoga  :wink:

----------


## laurap

trzeba jak Myjk - opić problem  :tongue: 

Z pozytywów mąż dzisiaj był na spotkaniu w PKO sa i okazuje się że mają tam równie dobre warunki co ING w promocji ale tam możemy jeszcze coś negocjować czyli sumarycznie powinno wyjść nawet lepiej. Bo niestety ING sztywne jak pal w tej kwestii

My prawdopodobnie sprzedamy potem mieszkanie więc trzeba poszukać czegoś co potem będzie można ewentualnie spłacić czy nadpłacić. Okazuje się, że w PKO jest taka opcja szybciej niż po 5 latach, o ile kasa jest właśnie ze sprzedaży nieruchomości.

annatulipanna ale masz piękny las! dom niewielki czy tylko tak wyszło to na zdjęciu?

----------


## annatulipanna

Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, powierzchnia użytkowa 143 m2.  Powierzchnia zabudowy 117m2. Las mamy wszędzie  :smile:  Ile było wycinania...  Tył działki zostawiamy na razie zalesiony, bo nam się podoba, za płotem (z tyłu) mamy obszar Natura 2000, także nie do ruszenia póki co. Z przodu 8 m szerokości droga dojazdowa i znowu las. Jest fajnie. Mieszkamy ok.300 metrów od tego lasu, a najbliższy sąsiad jest ok. 100 metrów od naszej działki, ale też dzieli nas lasek  :smile:  Ciekawe, czy nie będę się bała tam mieszkać, jak mąż będzie w rozjazdach. Mam trochę obaw, ale może mi przejdzie...

----------


## laurap

no to podobny metraż do naszego. Jak się wyleje fundamenty to te domy na takie małe się wydają  :wink: 

ja to na bank bym się bała  :smile:  mamy taki domek letniskowy i jak zostaję tam sama z dziećmi to mam noc z głowy

----------


## annatulipanna

Heh... U nas okolica spokojna, sąsiedzi znani, bo mieszkam tu już 9 lat, no ale jednak ten las... Sama chciałam, to mam. Założymy alarm, kupimy dużego psa, a jak to nie pomoże, to będę mamę na noc ściągać, co by mi raźniej było. Chociaż już kilku sąsiadów się oferowało, że gdyby coś, to jeden telefon i bodyguard się znajdzie  :wink:  Bo gdzie tak sama biedna w tym lesie....  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Mieszkamy ok.300 metrów od tego lasu, a najbliższy sąsiad jest ok. 100 metrów od naszej działki, ale też dzieli nas lasek


Kondolencje. I złodzieje, i zwierzaki mają dobrą bazę na wypady do Ciebie. Niby sarenka za oknem fajna rzecz. Gorej kuna na poddaszu, dzik w ogródku czy mrówki w ociepleniu.

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja tam wolę zwierzaki za płotem niż upierdliwych sąsiadów. Ale co kto lubi. Dziki to nawet po centrum miasta biegają między blokami. U nas też wyłażą na ulice, ale jakoś nikomu na posesje nie wtargnęły do tej pory. Na naszą działkę, zanim zaczęliśmy budowę, wpadł dzik, ale jak wbiegł z jednej strony ogrodzenia, tak wybiegł z drugiej. Nawet ziemi nie zaorał, tylko dziury w siatce zrobił. No ale jak nagle ogrodziliśmy mu kawałek lasu, po którym do tej pory biegał, to przeleciał sobie, nie zauważając siatki. Już nawet taśmy rozwieszałam czerwone, żeby ogrodzenie było widoczne, co by zwierzaki sobie krzywdy nie zrobiły. Albo leśni rowerzyści. Mrówki też są wszędzie i w mieście i w lesie. Dla mnie najgorsze są kleszcze i to moje największe zmartwienie. No ale też do ogarnięcia. W takiej zupełnej dziczy się nie budujemy, spokojnie. Mieszkamy tu od lat i nic złego się nie dzieje. Kupiliśmy działkę na końcu naszej ulicy, graniczącą z lasami państwowymi, żeby ograniczyć ilość sąsiadów  :smile:  I tego się trzymamy

----------


## swieja

Kredyt bierzemy w ING. PKO też sprawdziliśmy, ale już nie pamiętam o co chodziło, ale coś tam nie pasowało. Skorzystaliśmy z oferty z prowizją i marżą 1.59% Wyszło na tyle korzystnie, że weźmiemy na 25 lat, a nie na 30 jak planowaliśmy.
Ale z powodu tego kredytu to i ja miałam dziś gorszy dzień. W strachu jestem normalnie.

Co do kleszczy to podobno kury i perliczki sobie z nimi świetnie radzą i warto je mieć w ogrodzie.

----------


## agaz_75

> Dziewczyny weźcie się w garść  Ja też mam dzisiaj kryzys i nerwa, aż mnie żołądek boli, a nic się w sumie stresującego nie dzieje. Chyba taki dzień dzisiaj.... 
> No i też mam dwójkę dzieci, trochę pracy itd. I cała budowa na mojej głowie. Od wyboru projektu, materiałów z jakich będziemy budować, po ekipy, pozwolenia, umowy. Kształcę się w budowlance drugi rok i naprawdę się wciągnęłam jednak czasem dopadają chwile zwątpienia.  Ale, jak to mówią "cycki w górę" i do przodu. Będzie dobrze. Damy radę


Kurdę to coś w powietrzu bo mam to samo , nic nie idzie do przodu , 3 dzieci ..dwoje duzo starszych ale to nie znaczy że jest lepiej , na mojej głowie póki co też wszystko dotyczące budowy , w pracy sytuacje stresujące . jednym zdaniem masakra tylko zostaje sie napić

----------


## agaz_75

> Kondolencje. I złodzieje, i zwierzaki mają dobrą bazę na wypady do Ciebie. Niby sarenka za oknem fajna rzecz. Gorej kuna na poddaszu, dzik w ogródku czy mrówki w ociepleniu.


Ale dodałeś otuchy  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

Swieja gratukuję!! Przed nami dopiero składanie wniosku, najpewniej też w iNG. Chyba dosyć szybko przyznali Wam kredyt, prawda?
Dziewczyny, nie łamcie się, chyba dziś jest pełnia, więc nie zdziwłabym się, gdyby to z tego były te złe nastroje.... ja niby niewierząca, wszystkie te kwestie "astrologiczne" to dla mnie bujdy, ale nie wiem jak to się dzieje, że zwykle przy pełni zarówno moje dzieci jak i dzeic moich koleżanek śpią fatalnie..... także ten...  :wink:  damy radę!

U nas chwilowy przestój, nic się nie dzieje.... drugi wykonawca, z którym w zasadzie juz miałam podpisać umowę jak na razie nie ma czasu na spotkanie, rozumiem, ze pogoda jest to budują, no ale bez jaj,.... 
nie wspomnę juz o tym, ze od 3 ekip ( dwie murarzy i jeden od podłogówki) w ogóle nie przygotowali wycen...) .

No nic, spokojnego dnia!

----------


## Myjk

> U nas chwilowy przestój, nic się nie dzieje.... drugi wykonawca, z którym w zasadzie juz miałam podpisać umowę jak na razie nie ma czasu na spotkanie, rozumiem, ze pogoda jest to budują, no ale bez jaj,.... 
> nie wspomnę juz o tym, ze od 3 ekip ( dwie murarzy i jeden od podłogówki) w ogóle nie przygotowali wycen...) .


Niestety normalne. Ale oczywiście obiegową opinią jest, że pracy nie ma. Jakby nie było, to by kontrahenci nie lali na klientów... Większość ludzi niestety siedzi na garnuszku państwa (czyt. innych ludzi) i gmera w nosie użalając się nad sobą (oczywiście, że nie mają pracy). Eh... 

U mnie wczoraj ostro pojechali, aż nie wiem czy nie za ostro i zastanawiam się czy nie za dużo mi tej ziemi wywieźli...

Zerkajcie na kolejnego timepalsa  :wink:  Kopanie pod fundamenty

Właśnie mi majster dzwonił, że geodeta się spóźnia, nie ma poziomu 0 i mają zgryz... koparka stoi, bo nie wie ile jeszcze pogłębić.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zerkajcie na kolejnego timepalsa  Kopanie pod fundamenty


Im więcej czytam i oglądam w necie, tym większy mam podziw i do sprawności, i do logiki działania mojej ekipy.

U mnie  humus leży na kupce i czeka - na 100% przyda się do obsypania domu i pewnie zabraknie. Z całej powierzchni zabudowy został zdjęty tylko humus, grunt rodzimy został wykopany tylko pod ławy.

Grunt rodzimy z wykopu pod ławy wylądował wewnątrz i zaoszczędził mi kilka wywrotek piasku (o tyle mniej weszło).

Roboty ziemne trwały u mnie dokładnie 6 godzi pracy jednej koparko-ładowarki. Pierwszego dnia, przez 4 godziny koparka uprzętnęła kilkuletnie samosiejki zrzucając w jednym miejscu, potem zdjęła humus i zrzuciła na kupkę. I jeszcze dół pod sławojkę wykopał. Te 4h kosztowały 350 zł.
Następnego dnia na przygotowanych przez ekipę od SSO ławach ciesielskich geodeta wyznaczył osie a na drzewach stan zero. Ekipa wyrysowała ławy i przyjechała koparka drugi raz, żeby je wykopać. W dwie godziny ławy były wykopane (ekipa z niwelatorem pilnowała głębokości). Dwie godziny pracy i ławy wykopane. Koparkowy krzyknął znowu 350 zł. Jak zapytałem czemu, przecież wczoraj za 4h pracy wziął 350, a dzisiaj chce tyle za dwie? Odpowiedział, że wczorajszą robotę każdy by zrobił, a dzisiaj płacę za jego mistrzostwo, bo mało kto ławy wykopie kopereczką i niewiele wygładzać po nim trzeba (ekipa od SSO skwapliwie przytaknęła).

Czyli roboty ziemne kosztowały mnie 700zł i trwały 6h pracy jednej maszyny (razem z uprzątnięciem nieźle zarośniętej działki - fotki w dzienniku). A ile Ciebie to kopanie i wywożenie kosztowało?

----------


## Kamila.

> Właśnie mi majster dzwonił, że geodeta się spóźnia, nie ma poziomu 0 i mają zgryz... koparka stoi, bo nie wie ile jeszcze pogłębić.


 :big lol: 
Masz pewnie tego samego geodetę co ja wczoraj  :big grin:

----------


## mother_nature

Witajcie Bocianki 2017, tu bocian 2016  :big grin: 
Nic się nie łamcie ani nie załamujcie, budowa własnego domu to piękna sprawa.
Rok temu o tej porze były znacznie gorsze warunki budowy, cieszcie się, że prace postępują.
U mnie w okolicy 1h pracy dużej koparki to 80 zł.
Pozdro!

----------


## Myjk

> Im więcej czytam i oglądam w necie, tym większy mam podziw i do sprawności, i do logiki działania mojej ekipy.


Może miałeś ładny humus i równie ładną ziemię. U mnie był syf, połowa humusu wyjechała, bo jak już wspominałem do niczego się to nie nadawało. To co się nadawało poszło na hałdę a i tak jest tego całkiem sporo (4-5 wywrotek). Niżej glina z przerostami stąd zapadła decyzja o wywozie. Płacić pewnie będę jutro.

----------


## Papucy

Cześć, 

Witam  wszystkich . 

Też jesteśmy na etapie planowania SSZ  i mamy nadzieje na rozpoczęcie inwestycji we wrześniu , obecnie zrobiliśmy drogę dojazdową do naszej działki ( 170 m sic !! ) mamy już prąd i wodę oraz projekt u konstruktora ,kilka ofert na PC PW i szukamy ekipy do SSZ. 

Czy i gdzie robiliście OZC ( ile to kosztuje )?
Myjk czy możesz proszę podać namiar na firmę która robiła ci wycenę PC ( gruntowej ) cena podana przez ciebie w poprzednch postach wydaje się dość atrakcyjna , zastanawiam się czy zamontować u siebie PW czy PC gruntową

----------


## minimoni

> Wow! Minimoni, toż to wygląda imponująco! Ja mam na razie tylko podłogę i nie mogę się doczekać, kiedy ruszą ściany. Blue monday prawie za nami.... jutro będzie lepiej 
> Załącznik 386318
> Jeśli udało mi się załadować zdjęcie, to właśnie moja podłoga


Oj dziś też jestem nie w sosie bo właśnie się okazało, że dofinansowania na kolektory słoneczne w tym roku się skończyły iiiiii nie wiem co z tym zrobić... 

Piękna podłoga  :big grin:  A jeszcze piękniejszy lasek. Co prawda to prawda, że człowiek naoglądał się horrorów w życiu i pewnie w nocy bym nie wyszła po ciemku z pokoju  :big grin:  No ale taka intymność jest super. 





> no to podobny metraż do naszego. Jak się wyleje fundamenty to te domy na takie małe się wydają 
> 
> ja to na bank bym się bała  mamy taki domek letniskowy i jak zostaję tam sama z dziećmi to mam noc z głowy


U nas też jak wylali fundamenty, to powiedziałam, że jednak mamy maleństwo  :big tongue:  A pow. zabudowy jest podobna co u annatulipanna  :big lol:  Powierzchnia użytkowa to 163m2  :smile: 


Ja cały czas wybiegam myślami już w strone do wykończenia. No i oszczędności. Myślicie, że kompletny laik podoła położeniu płytek w większości domu?  :smile: )) 
Czy kuchnie na wymiar z dużym wyprzedzeniem trzeba zamawiać? Jak sądzicie ?

Nam prawdopodobnie nie wystarczy kasy już na zagospodarowanie otoczenia domu tj ogrodzenie i kostka  :sad:  Więc blue monday mi się przeciągnie chyba do czerwca, aż dom będzie w stanie deweloperskim.

----------


## Myjk

> Może miałeś ładny humus i równie ładną ziemię. U mnie był syf, połowa humusu wyjechała, bo jak już wspominałem do niczego się to nie nadawało. To co się nadawało poszło na hałdę a i tak jest tego całkiem sporo (4-5 wywrotek). Niżej glina z przerostami stąd zapadła decyzja o wywozie. Płacić pewnie będę jutro.


OK, już wiem że zostałem władowany przez majstra na minę kosztową. Wybieranie ziemi było kompletnie zbyteczne bo grunt nie jest taki zły jak to przedstawiał. Jutro ma być kierbud, ja i majster -- i będzie ostro.

----------


## Busters

> Im więcej czytam i oglądam w necie, tym większy mam podziw i do sprawności, i do logiki działania mojej ekipy.
> 
> U mnie  humus leży na kupce i czeka - na 100% przyda się do obsypania domu i pewnie zabraknie. Z całej powierzchni zabudowy został zdjęty tylko humus, grunt rodzimy został wykopany tylko pod ławy.
> 
> Grunt rodzimy z wykopu pod ławy wylądował wewnątrz i zaoszczędził mi kilka wywrotek piasku (o tyle mniej weszło).


Twoim gruntem rodzimym jest piasek? Bo jesli cos innego to ciekawe jak to zagesciles  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Twoim gruntem rodzimym jest piasek? Bo jesli cos innego to ciekawe jak to zagesciles


Niby mój majster też się tak tłumaczy, że tam glina z przerostami i powinno się to wybrać jako grunt niestabilny, ale... większość nie wybiera i się jakoś domy nie walą. Ale jestem zły. Ogólnie sam podjął taką decyzję bez uzgodnienia z kierbudem, że o mnie nie wspominając.

----------


## Kaizen

> Twoim gruntem rodzimym jest piasek? Bo jesli cos innego to ciekawe jak to zagesciles


Ale co zagęściłem? Nieruszaną, ugniecioną od tysięcy lat glinę (niby w badaniach geotechnicznych napisali, że to piasek o ID=0,5, ale bardziej mi to glinę przypominało) pod ławami? Nie zagęszczałem, bo "fabrycznie" była zagęszczona.

Wrzuconą do środka? Normalnie, skoczkiem i zagęszczarką płytową. Na to poszło jeszcze 9 wywrotek piasku zasypowego - jakieś 40cm zagęszczanego warstwami.

----------


## Busters

Nie mowie o tej nienaruszonej.. ta to wiadomo ze jest ubita przesz miliony lat.. nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem, najpierw ta gline wykopales na kupke a potem ponownie wrzuciles i zagesciles? Gliny nie da sie zagescic w odpowiednim stopniu, ale to Twoja sprawa  :smile: 

Mi moj kierownik pokazal u siebie w domu jak mu ladnie podloga siadla  dobre5cm w dol (widac cokolik na scianie przyklejony wyzej) budowal mu znajomy a on nie mial czasu sprawdzic. Uczulal mnie zebym sobie na zageszczanie piasku wzial dzien wolnego i pilnowal, bo malo ktora ekipa robi to jak powinna.




> Niby mój majster też się tak tłumaczy, że tam glina z przerostami i powinno się to wybrać jako grunt niestabilny, ale... większość nie wybiera i się jakoś domy nie walą. Ale jestem zły. Ogólnie sam podjął taką decyzję bez uzgodnienia z kierbudem, że o mnie nie wspominając.


Mi sie wydaje, ze to co nieurszone to moze zostac, tak na logike to przeciez to jest ubite i bardziej nie siadzie. U mnie troche gliny w srodku zostalo i jej nie usuwalem.

----------


## Myjk

> Nie mowie o tej nienaruszonej.. ta to wiadomo ze jest ubita przesz miliony lat.. nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem, najpierw ta gline wykopales na kupke a potem ponownie wrzuciles i zagesciles? Gliny nie da sie zagescic w odpowiednim stopniu, ale to Twoja sprawa 
> Mi moj kierownik pokazal u siebie w domu jak mu ladnie podloga siadla  dobre5cm w dol (widac cokolik na scianie przyklejony wyzej) budowal mu znajomy a on nie mial czasu sprawdzic. Uczulal mnie zebym sobie na zageszczanie piasku wzial dzien wolnego i pilnowal, bo malo ktora ekipa robi to jak powinna.


Wiadomo że nie ma mowy o wybieraniu gliny i ponownym usypywaniu, tylko o kopaniu samych ław. Byłem przekonany, że tak to się będzie odbywać. Jak wczoraj zostawiałem budowę rano, to się umawiałem z koparkowym na wywiezienie 60m3 niecki, a pod resztą domu miał być zdjęty humus i miał wchodzić geodeta o 14 w celu wytyczenia ław. Ale o 13 zadzwonił majster, że się nie wyrobią z wykopaniem i że geodetę przydałoby się przełożyć -- to już wtedy mi powinna się lampka zapalić. Jak zerknąłem w końcu na monitoring to praktycznie wszystko już było wybrane... No rozpacz.

----------


## Buczi

> Mi moj kierownik pokazal u siebie w domu jak mu ladnie podloga siadla  dobre5cm w dol (widac cokolik na scianie przyklejony wyzej) budowal mu znajomy a on nie mial czasu sprawdzic. Uczulal mnie zebym sobie na zageszczanie piasku wzial dzien wolnego i pilnowal, bo malo ktora ekipa robi to jak powinna.


Niestety, ale u mnie było to samo.. jak tylko spuściło się ekipę z oczu to gasili zagęszczarkę  :mad:  Jak tylko skumałem że walą w ch**a to wyprosiłem ekipę na 2 tygodnie i jeszcze zagęszczałem wszystko (na własną rękę) kilka razy plus zalewanie wodą i jaki był tego skutek? wszystko usiadło o około 5cm  :cool:

----------


## Kaizen

> najpierw ta gline wykopales na kupke a potem ponownie wrzuciles i zagesciles? Gliny nie da sie zagescic w odpowiednim stopniu, ale to Twoja sprawa


To może to faktycznie nie jest glina?



Tak czy inaczej - mam trochę tego (to, co wykopane pod ławy) pod chudziakiem. Dwóm sąsiadom (dosłownie - działki graniczące bezpośrednio z moją) tak samo budował, trochę czasu już upłynęło, żaden się nie skarży.

----------


## Busters

> Wiadomo że nie ma mowy o wybieraniu gliny i ponownym usypywaniu, tylko o kopaniu samych ław. Byłem przekonany, że tak to się będzie odbywać. Jak wczoraj zostawiałem budowę rano, to się umawiałem z koparkowym na wywiezienie 60m3 niecki, a pod resztą domu miał być zdjęty humus i miał wchodzić geodeta o 14 w celu wytyczenia ław. Ale o 13 zadzwonił majster, że się nie wyrobią z wykopaniem i że geodetę przydałoby się przełożyć -- to już wtedy mi powinna się lampka zapalić. Jak zerknąłem w końcu na monitoring to praktycznie wszystko już było wybrane... No rozpacz.


No wlasnie nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem, ze kolega Kaizen tak wlasnie zrobil?  :big grin:  Wybral gline, a potem zagescil..


u Ciebie gorzej nie bedzie.. tylko po cholere niepotrzebnie za to placic, chetnego na pewno nie ebdzie na pokrycie strat, bo za wszystko zaplaci inwestor..




> To może to faktycznie nie jest glina?
> 
> 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej - mam trochę tego (to, co wykopane pod ławy) pod chudziakiem. Dwóm sąsiadom (dosłownie - działki graniczące bezpośrednio z moją) tak samo budował, trochę czasu już upłynęło, żaden się nie skarży.


Po zdjeciach mi to na gline nie wyglada, bardziej na piasek, ewentualnie piasek lekko zagliniony? Dasz znac za pare lat czy nie siadlo  :big grin:

----------


## agb

> Kondolencje. I złodzieje, i zwierzaki mają dobrą bazę na wypady do Ciebie. Niby sarenka za oknem fajna rzecz. Gorej kuna na poddaszu, dzik w ogródku czy mrówki w ociepleniu.


Zapomniałeś wspomnieć o niedźwiedziu, który będzie zajmował ulubione miejsce na kanapie i jeżu, który ze spiżarki jabłka będzie wykradał. Pewnie jeszcze jakieś zwierze wypije co jakiś czas z lodówki mleko i zostawi pusty karton! A jak jeszcze rzeka w pobliżu jest, to bóbr na pewną więźbę ukradnie jak pojadą na wakacje.

Skąd ty te teorie czerpiesz?  :roll eyes:  Z mrówkami mam większy problem w środku miasta, niż w lesie, gdzie ich praktycznie nie ma. Kuna? Przez kuloodporną membranę z dożywotnią gwarancją majstra?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Zagęszczanie - u Mnie była płyta funademntowa i 40 cm piasku do zagęszczenia. Ekipa miała skoczka i 200 kg zagęszczarkę. Po pierwszych badania geologa okazało się, że jest za słabo, musiałem wypożyczyć zagęszczarkę 300 kg i było ok.

WNiosek - zagęszczenia jest bardzo ważne, szczególnie jak w większości przypadków przy ławach jest 60-100 cm piasku do zagęszczenia, mamy fuszerki i później tematy na forum o chudziaku w powietrzu...

----------


## Kaizen

> Skąd ty te teorie czerpiesz?  Z mrówkami mam większy problem w środku miasta, niż w lesie, gdzie ich praktycznie nie ma. Kuna? Przez kuloodporną membranę z dożywotnią gwarancją majstra?


Niestety, praktyka. Koleżanka ma segment ostatni w ciągu, na skraju lasu. Już trzy razy miała odwiedziny nieproszonych ludzi w ciągu 5 czy 6 lat mieszkania.

Gwarancja nie obejmuje uszkodzeń mechanicznych - a o wojnach kunickich pewnie czytałeś? Na sarkazm się nie sil, bo Ci nie wychodzi.

Inwazję mrówek już mam dookoła domu. W lesie tyle nie mam, to fakt. Nie wiem, czy mogę się bronić przed tą inwazją, bo nie znam się i nie wiem jak poznać gatunek chroniony.

----------


## agb

Dach można deskować. Albo nie budować wcale, bo kuna może przyjść. U ciebie kuna nie przyjdzie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dach można deskować. Albo nie budować wcale, bo kuna może przyjść. U ciebie kuna nie przyjdzie?


Liczę że nie dojdzie (podobnie jak złodzieje - sąsiedzi koleżanki nie mieli odwiedzin) dzięki temu, że ma już teraz dwa domy po drodze z lasu. A będzie więcej.
Dlatego też wybrałem działkę bliżej torów, chociaż bliskość lasu kusiła (sporo działek było do sprzedania w jednym ciągu - ostała się jedna nieforemna przy torach z drutami nad nią, i pierwsza pod lasem).

----------


## agb

To niech już każdy sam sobie odpowie, czy woli pod lasem z ewentualną kuną, czy przy torach. Kradną wszędzie.

----------


## agaz_75

Chyba znowu się upije przyszły warunki przyłączy energii jeszcze ta cholerna opinia od geologa ( chyba o niego chodzi ) i komplet i wystepujemy o PNB ! 

Dzisiaj przeszedł gościu oglądać nasze mieszkanie, wszystko mu się podobało , chce przeprowadzić się do Kiełczowa bo ma rodziców idt,  rozmawiamy o terminie naszej wyprowadzki a jego wprowadzki padł termin luty - wow myślę zajebiście to by nam pasowała ..dalej kwestia pieniędzy i mówi że w lutym płaci gotówka ale wprowadzić chce się w sierpniu ????   .

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zapomniałeś wspomnieć o niedźwiedziu, który będzie zajmował ulubione miejsce na kanapie i jeżu, który ze spiżarki jabłka będzie wykradał. Pewnie jeszcze jakieś zwierze wypije co jakiś czas z lodówki mleko i zostawi pusty karton! A jak jeszcze rzeka w pobliżu jest, to bóbr na pewną więźbę ukradnie jak pojadą na wakacje.


Heh... No ubawiłam się  :smile:  Nie mogę nie wspomnieć, że aktualnie mieszkam nad rzeką (to jest 300 m od naszej nowej działki pod lasem) i mamy bobry! No ale mamy dom na skarpie, to może bobrom nie chce się włazić tak wysoko na szaber :wink:  Za to my korzystamy z uroków i w wolnych chwilach zakłócamy spokój bobrom, oddając się kajakowym przyjemnościom.
Poniżej zdjęcie z kajaka, na ukryty w gęstwinie dom.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## annatulipanna

Ach... właśnie sobie przypomniałam, że w wakacje buchnęli nam kajak. Ale to nie były bobry  :wink:  Myślę, że dzieciaki z okolicy. Kajak był stary i nie był atrakcyjnym kąskiem. Przez 5 lat leżał sobie za płotem obok widocznej na zdjęciu furtki, która nie miała żadnego zamka, czy kłódki  i umożliwiała wejście na naszą posesję od tyłu domu. Ba, teściowie nawet samochodów nie zamykali nigdy na noc i dom też zawsze był otwarty. Jak się tu przeprowadziłam z bloku byłam przerażona, że nas ktoś ukradnie. Ale widać spokojna okolica, także złodziei się nie boję. 
Za to przy torach nie chciałabym mieszkać, nawet jakby mi za to zapłacili. Mogliśmy też kupić u nas działkę prawie 4 razy tańsza, ale przy liniach wysokiego napięcia. Nie chcieliśmy. O gustach się nie dyskutuje. Ważne żeby każdy z nas był zadowolony ze swoich wyborów.

----------


## aghata86

Zaswiadczenia o zarobkach sie wypisuje, papiery ze starostwa pobralam, mozna skladac wniosek o kredyt, prawomocne pnb bedzie 24 kwietnia i doniesiemy je w razie czego. Juz bym chciala byc po tej decyzji, miec.przyznany kredyt i dzialac. Od listopada to wszystko trwa i trwa

----------


## minimoni

Być może to pytanie będzie zbyt wścibskie ale...
O jakie kwoty kredytu wnioskujecie.wnioskowaliście ?  

U nas dziś zalewają strop. W dodatku pada  :sad:  

No i dziś wyszło że kominek będzie w innym miejscu niż myśleliśmy. Będzie zamiast po środku ściany- w rogu pokoju. Nie wiem jak to będzie wyglądać... Trochę mi zaburzyło to wizję części dziennej  :sad:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zagęszczanie - u Mnie była płyta funademntowa i 40 cm piasku do zagęszczenia. Ekipa miała skoczka i 200 kg zagęszczarkę. Po pierwszych badania geologa okazało się, że jest za słabo, musiałem wypożyczyć zagęszczarkę 300 kg i było ok.
> 
> WNiosek - zagęszczenia jest bardzo ważne, szczególnie jak w większości przypadków przy ławach jest 60-100 cm piasku do zagęszczenia, mamy fuszerki i później tematy na forum o chudziaku w powietrzu...


Ja również mam płytę fundamentową. Wszystkie oferty na budowę płyty uwzględniały zagęszczarki 500 kg. I taka też została użyta. Swoją drogą w przypadku płyty, chyba ewentualne fuszerki w zagęszczeniu podbudowy mają mniejsze konsekwencje niż w przypadku ław ??

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zaswiadczenia o zarobkach sie wypisuje, papiery ze starostwa pobralam, mozna skladac wniosek o kredyt, prawomocne pnb bedzie 24 kwietnia i doniesiemy je w razie czego. Juz bym chciala byc po tej decyzji, miec.przyznany kredyt i dzialac. Od listopada to wszystko trwa i trwa


aghata86 - Działacie od listopada i zaraz będziecie mięli prawomocne PnB ?? Nic, tylko się cieszyć  :smile:  My zaczęliśmy papierologię w grudniu 2015, a PnB mięliśmy w marcu b.r. Najbardziej bałam się uzbrojenia działki w energię elektryczną, bo Enea miała na wszystkie procedury łącznie 9 m-cy. I o dziwo jedyni wywiązali się ze swoich zobowiązań w terminie. Ze ZWiK do dziś nie doszliśmy do porozumienia, także rozważamy studnię. A najlepsza była pani zajmująca się wycinką drzew w drodze dojazdowej. Wstrzymała procedury na ponad dwa m-ce, bo jednego krzaka nie mogła rozgryźć. 2 m-ce zastanawiała się czy to czeremcha, czy nie, w końcu klepnęła pozwolenie. Także głowa do góry. Idzie wam naprawdę sprawnie. I oby tak dalej  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Swoją drogą w przypadku płyty, chyba ewentualne fuszerki w zagęszczeniu podbudowy mają mniejsze konsekwencje niż w przypadku ław ??



Większe. Ławy wylewasz na nie zruszony grunt. Osiąść, przy złym zagęszczeniu może tylko posadzka. Przy płycie to cała konstrukcja opiera się na zageszczonym piasku.

----------


## agaz_75

zadzwoniłam do betoniarnia i ceny mają takie beton B10- 171 netto m3 , B20- 178 netto m3 + transport 200 netto do tego vat 8 % lub 23 % nie wiem czy to ceny dobre czy nie bo do żadnej innej betoniarni nie mogę się dodzwonić

----------


## aghata86

> aghata86 - Działacie od listopada i zaraz będziecie mięli prawomocne PnB ?? Nic, tylko się cieszyć  My zaczęliśmy papierologię w grudniu 2015, a PnB mięliśmy w marcu b.r. Najbardziej bałam się uzbrojenia działki w energię elektryczną, bo Enea miała na wszystkie procedury łącznie 9 m-cy. I o dziwo jedyni wywiązali się ze swoich zobowiązań w terminie. Ze ZWiK do dziś nie doszliśmy do porozumienia, także rozważamy studnię. A najlepsza była pani zajmująca się wycinką drzew w drodze dojazdowej. Wstrzymała procedury na ponad dwa m-ce, bo jednego krzaka nie mogła rozgryźć. 2 m-ce zastanawiała się czy to czeremcha, czy nie, w końcu klepnęła pozwolenie. Także głowa do góry. Idzie wam naprawdę sprawnie. I oby tak dalej



Mówisz że to szybko? Może dlatego że nie mieliśmy WZ tylko MPZP 
My też musimy wyciąć dwie małe brzuzki samosiejki które rosną na drodze gminnej ale maja poniżej 50cm w obwodzie i pan z gminy powiedział że wyśle nam pismo że możemy je wyciąć.

----------


## Norbi89

Witajcie ponownie  :smile:  szybkie pytanko mam już skrzynką elektryczną i muszę nanieść na mapce gdzie chce mieć skrzynkę gazową, chciałbym mieć obok elektrycznej i pytanie brzmi jaka musi zostać zachowana odległość między takimi skrzynkami ?

----------


## Kaizen

> zadzwoniłam do betoniarnia i ceny mają takie beton B10- 171 netto m3 , B20- 178 netto m3 + transport 200 netto do tego vat 8 % lub 23 % nie wiem czy to ceny dobre czy nie bo do żadnej innej betoniarni nie mogę się dodzwonić


Transport za 200 zł każda grucha i pompa liczona osobno? Przelicz, ile faktycznie wyjdzie Ci średnio za m3 konkretne betonowanie.

----------


## agaz_75

Kaizen patrzyłam na Twój dziennik budowy ..mam problem z netem i nie mogę spokojnie poczytać więc idę na skróty masz strop betonowy ? pytam bo my tez będziemy mieć parterówkę i dzisiaj mi zadano pytanie jaki strop ? Dlaczego własnie na taki się zdecydowałeś ? 

ps a ten beton to sobie faktycznie na spokojnie policze . Dzięki

----------


## Hellenaj

> Witajcie ponownie  szybkie pytanko mam już skrzynką elektryczną i muszę nanieść na mapce gdzie chce mieć skrzynkę gazową, chciałbym mieć obok elektrycznej i pytanie brzmi jaka musi zostać zachowana odległość między takimi skrzynkami ?



U mnie stoi skrzynka elektryczna w rogu działki, a gazowa zaplanowana jest 0,5 metra od granicy. Powinna więc stanąć tuż obok tej z prądem. Informowałam projektantów przyłączy gdzie będą skrzynki, nikt nie miał zastrzeżeń.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen patrzyłam na Twój dziennik budowy ..mam problem z netem i nie mogę spokojnie poczytać więc idę na skróty masz strop betonowy ? pytam bo my tez będziemy mieć parterówkę i dzisiaj mi zadano pytanie jaki strop ?


Prosta odpowiedź  - bo taki był w projekcie.
Do tego mam przewymiarowany (projektowany pod poddasze użytkowe) - ale przeprojektowanie zjadłoby więcej pieniędzy, niż zaoszczędziłbym na materiale i robociźnie.

W skrócie, to monolit jest najlepszy - najlepiej usztywnia konstrukcję, ma dużą akumulacyjność cieplną, najlepiej tłumi dźwięki. Nie trzeszczy, niewiele się ugina, równomiernie obciąża mury. Wady zasadniczo dwie - koszt i czas.
Można szukać oszczędności. I chyba tylko strop lekki jest sensowną alternatywą, bo przynosi spore oszczędności. Tylko pytanie, czy pozbawiony usztywnienia stropu monolitycznego budynek będzie wystarczająco sztywny. Czy części oszczędności nie trzeba będzie wydać na usztywnienia i wzmocnienia.

U mnie dach opiera się na stropie (słupy). Więc musi przenosić spore obciążenia. Jakbym chciał przeprojektować, to chyba tylko wiązary (razem z kompletną zmianą więźby). Jakbym drugi raz budował, to pewnie bym przekalkulował taką zmianę. Wiązary musiałby być znacząco tańsze, żebym zrezygnował z zalet stropu monolitycznego. A pewnie nie będą.

Stropy prefabrykowane, gęstożebrowe mają podobne ceny. Nie usztywniają tak, jak monolityczny a przy drobnych błędach wykonawcy sufit może pękać i klawiszować.

----------


## agaz_75

> Prosta odpowiedź  - bo taki był w projekcie.
> Do tego mam przewymiarowany (projektowany pod poddasze użytkowe) - ale przeprojektowanie zjadłoby więcej pieniędzy, niż zaoszczędziłbym na materiale i robociźnie.
> 
> W skrócie, to monolit jest najlepszy - najlepiej usztywnia konstrukcję, ma dużą akumulacyjność cieplną, najlepiej tłumi dźwięki. Nie trzeszczy, niewiele się ugina, równomiernie obciąża mury. Wady zasadniczo dwie - koszt i czas.
> Można szukać oszczędności. I chyba tylko strop lekki jest sensowną alternatywą, bo przynosi spore oszczędności. Tylko pytanie, czy pozbawiony usztywnienia stropu monolitycznego budynek będzie wystarczająco sztywny. Czy części oszczędności nie trzeba będzie wydać na usztywnienia i wzmocnienia.
> 
> U mnie dach opiera się na stropie (słupy). Więc musi przenosić spore obciążenia. Jakbym chciał przeprojektować, to chyba tylko wiązary (razem z kompletną zmianą więźby). Jakbym drugi raz budował, to pewnie bym przekalkulował taką zmianę. Wiązary musiałby być znacząco tańsze, żebym zrezygnował z zalet stropu monolitycznego. A pewnie nie będą.
> 
> Stropy prefabrykowane, gęstożebrowe mają podobne ceny. Nie usztywniają tak, jak monolityczny a przy drobnych błędach wykonawcy sufit może pękać i klawiszować.


Kurde Ty piszesz jak poeta wiersz !!! wracając do projektu...musze to przejrzeć dokładnie chyba zrobię to w święta z tatą ( mąż się do tego nie nadaje ) bo mam wrażenie że włąsnie w projekcie nie ma mowy o stropie

----------


## jankes789

> Transport za 200 zł każda grucha i pompa liczona osobno? Przelicz, ile faktycznie wyjdzie Ci średnio za m3 konkretne betonowanie.


Najgorsze jest to że zawsze brakuje tego m3 lub 2 jak przywoża...Nie miałem czasu się kłócić i liczyć u siebie ale murarz wyliczył ilość betonu taką a gościu który betonomieszarką inną i nawet po dowózce było mało...lol

----------


## s---r

A u mnie brak słownych geodetów do wytyczenia mniejszej działki z większej.... a jak jest taki to .ujowi się na obcym terenie nie chce robić  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

Dziś oficjalnie zakończyliśmy stan zero  :big grin: 

Dziękujemy ekipie Pana Mirka Gencel - jesteście najlepsi  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Dziś oficjalnie zakończyliśmy stan zero 
> Dziękujemy ekipie Pana Mirka Gencel - jesteście najlepsi


4 dni! Nieźle! Jaki koszt wypadł?

BTW wpadłem na działkę zamontować lampę IR do kamer (bo te wbudowane diody mizernie świecą, w nocy słabo było widać i sprawdzić czy przypadkiem dół ziejący pustką jeszcze jest czy może ktoś zakopał i mym oczom ukazało się takie oto bagienko:





Pod GW do PC jak znalazł.  :big grin:

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> Witajcie ponownie  szybkie pytanko mam już skrzynką elektryczną i muszę nanieść na mapce gdzie chce mieć skrzynkę gazową, chciałbym mieć obok elektrycznej i pytanie brzmi jaka musi zostać zachowana odległość między takimi skrzynkami ?







> Najgorsze jest to że zawsze brakuje tego m3 lub 2 jak przywoża...Nie miałem czasu się kłócić i liczyć u siebie ale murarz wyliczył ilość betonu taką a gościu który betonomieszarką inną i nawet po dowózce było mało...lol


E tam... kiepsko liiczą, u nas do tej pory pan zbrojarz wylicza bardzo dobrze  :smile:

----------


## laurap

umowa z wykonawcą podpisana  :wiggle:  teraz tylko czekać na PnB i możliwe że w czerwcu ruszamy. Mieliśmy na jesieni zacząć ale możemy nie wyrobić do końca roku więc lepiej wcześniej wystartować

----------


## Norbi89

Dzięki za pomoc ze skrzynkami  :smile: 

Dostaliśmy dziś ostanią wycene na budowe SSO różnice +- 30tyś ! :jaw drop:

----------


## aghata86

Z tymi wycenami...nasz domek 89 m to wyceniali na 66tys nawet sso. Jeden to nawet 130tys ale z dachem a ja powiedziala mu ze strasznie duzo ze inni 60tys to potem wymyslil ze myslal o innym projekcie. W koncu kolega nam polecil nam firme ktora zrobi nam sso bez dachu za 25tys a dach 55zl za m2 z podbitka. Chcialabym ssz zrobic za 120tys ale czy sie uda...

----------


## jankes789

Kurde fachowcy szukają baranów i chcą strzyc owieczki jak zwykle,,,

----------


## jankes789

Oczywiście fachowcy przez małe f

----------


## swieja

> Swieja gratukuję!! Przed nami dopiero składanie wniosku, najpewniej też w iNG. Chyba dosyć szybko przyznali Wam kredyt, prawda?


Pierwszy wniosek złożyliśmy chyba 27 lutego. Decyzję mieliśmy po 3 tygodniach i po paru dniach mogliśmy podpisać umowę. Ale nie podpisaliśmy bo dostaliśmy inne warunki, niż były ustalone. To się odbyło w oddziale stacjonarnym. Potem znaleźliśmy babkę która jest w oddziale tzw. lotnym i przez nią złożyliśmy wniosek 1 kwietnia. Byliśmy już wstępnie zweryfikowani więc decyzję kredytową mieliśmy już po tygodniu. Mimo różnych perypetii jednak udało się to szybko załatwić. 

Czy pod fundamenty lejecie chudziaka czy kładziecie folię? Mamy w jednym miejscu ił. To podobno straszne g... i nie wolno tego zamoczyć. A tu jak na złość ciągle popaduje. Przynajmniej na placu budowy  :roll eyes: 
Podobno rozwiązaniem byłby chudziak, który szybciej tężeje i zatyka dziurę do iłu.

----------


## Myjk

Odebrałem dzisiaj prawomocne PnB, DB i poszedł wniosek o rozpoczęciu prac.  :big tongue: 

Gdzieś mi mignęło wczoraj jakieś pytanie do mnie, ale przeglądałem i nie mogę znaleźć. Może z tej mojej wczorajszej niedoli budowlanej mi się coś przyśniło... hm...

----------


## Busters

Jesli popaduje to raczej problemu nie bedzie, chodzi o to by dno bylo stabilne. Jesli nie dajecie chudziaka to pamietajcie zeby podniesc zbrojenie zeby nie lezalo bezposrednio na ziemi.
Wg sztuki budowlanej dac sie powinno, ja dalem, ale nie wiem czy bylo to konieczne

----------


## swieja

Wylejemy tego chudziaka i już. I może w końcu ruszymy z kopyta. Bo na razie mam wrażenie, że stoimy w miejscu i tylko pogodę obserwujemy z histerią.

----------


## Tom_buduje_dom

Witajcie.

Podczas budowy miałem opóźnienie z założeniem instalacji elektrycznych  i wygląda na to, że wypadną mi z grafiku tynkarze. Poszukuję ekipy do tynków gipsowych (preferowany Knauf Diamant) na budowę w Warszawie (Wawer). Czy możecie mi kogoś polecić? Fachowcy z białej listy (mazowieckie) są mocno zapracowani i najbliższe wolne terminy mają za 2-3 miesiące.

----------


## agaz_75

> Najgorsze jest to że zawsze brakuje tego m3 lub 2 jak przywoża...Nie miałem czasu się kłócić i liczyć u siebie ale murarz wyliczył ilość betonu taką a gościu który betonomieszarką inną i nawet po dowózce było mało...lol


Mi w betoniarni powiedzieli żeby załozyć trochę wiecej bo zawsze coś zostanie co nie da sie wylać z gruchy

----------


## Kaizen

Da się wybrać (ale nie wypompować) prawie wszystko. Ze dwie szufle po myciu gruchy mi wylali na drogę, jak wyciskali z gruchy co się da bo przyjechało 25m3 zamiast 28. Ale z innej betoniarni przyjechało dokładnie tyle, ile zamówiłem (dwie dostawy). Więc da się. Ale warto zamówić trochę więcej i przygotować coś do wykorzystania nadmiaru (np. fundament pod taras czy ogrodzenie).

----------


## KaLOLina

We wtorek 9:00 zaczynamy kopać fundamenty. Sławojkę mój MZM zbudował u teścia w warsztacie, nawet serduszko wyciął w drzwiach  :wink:  jak stanie na działce się Wam pochwalę. Sąsiada dwie działki dalej i jedynego od którego mogliśmy mieć prąd zjadło...od miesiąca nie ma. A że jakiś samotnik, dom w budowie od pięciu lat, nr ostatni nieaktualny...eeee chyba musimy kupić agregat na budowę, zresztą podłączymy do naszej ekskluzywnej przyczepy na działce...cos polecacie? Jaki musiałby być? A jakby mi kiedyś prąd wywaliło można taki agregat pod dom podłączyć zeby np indukcja chodziła?  :big tongue: 

Juz nie moge sie doczekać tegp widoku   :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> Juz nie moge sie doczekać tegp widoku


Taki widok na własnej działce jest nierozerwalnie połączony ze łzami szczęścia w oczach  :big grin:  
Także, hmmmm, chusteczki na początek na pewno się przydadzą  :wink:

----------


## Norbi89

Apropo pare postów wyżej, jak uważacię lepiej iść samemu do banku czy załatwiać te sprawy z doradcą ?

----------


## KaLOLina

> Taki widok na własnej działce jest nierozerwalnie połączony ze łzami szczęścia w oczach  
> Także, hmmmm, chusteczki na początek na pewno się przydadzą


W sensie widoku z okien domu  :smile:  bo na załączonym zdjęciu -  nasza działka  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Tylko z doradca. W banku samodzielnie ciezko jest cos wynegocjowac. Doradca zna wszelakie sposoby jak zwiekszyc zdolnosc. Do nas przyjezdza do domu i w domu zalatwiamy papiery, my na koncu podpisujemy umowe w banku. Wiadomo ze dostaje za to kase, ale ten w banku tez dostaje.

----------


## Kamila.

> W sensie widoku z okien domu  bo na załączonym zdjęciu -  nasza działka


Aaaaaaa... no to zupełnie inaczej zrozumiałam treść Twojego posta  :smile: 
Myślałam że nie możesz doczekać się rozpoczęcia prac i wykopu pod płytę lub ławy  :wink:

----------


## agaz_75

> Apropo pare postów wyżej, jak uważacię lepiej iść samemu do banku czy załatwiać te sprawy z doradcą ?


My z doradcą załatwiamy

----------


## aghata86

Wesolych i Zdrowych Swiat Wam zycze, spedzonych w gronie rodziny.

----------


## laurap

Wesołych Świąt moi drodzy  :smile: 

Co do kredytu, to my załatwiamy w Banku. Mamy sporo do czynienia z bankowością więc wiemy co i jak. Ze zdolnością nie musimy walczyć, wiemy jakie banki mają najlepsze oferty. I negocjacje też nam nieźle wychodzą  :wink:  

Lecimy świątecznie na działkę  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

Spokojnych i pięknych Świat  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Witajcie ponownie  szybkie pytanko mam już skrzynką elektryczną i muszę nanieść na mapce gdzie chce mieć skrzynkę gazową, chciałbym mieć obok elektrycznej i pytanie brzmi jaka musi zostać zachowana odległość między takimi skrzynkami ?


80 cm między przyłączami a 40 między skrzynkami .

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Pierwszy wniosek złożyliśmy chyba 27 lutego. Decyzję mieliśmy po 3 tygodniach i po paru dniach mogliśmy podpisać umowę. Ale nie podpisaliśmy bo dostaliśmy inne warunki, niż były ustalone. To się odbyło w oddziale stacjonarnym. Potem znaleźliśmy babkę która jest w oddziale tzw. lotnym i przez nią złożyliśmy wniosek 1 kwietnia. Byliśmy już wstępnie zweryfikowani więc decyzję kredytową mieliśmy już po tygodniu. Mimo różnych perypetii jednak udało się to szybko załatwić. 
> 
> Czy pod fundamenty lejecie chudziaka czy kładziecie folię? Mamy w jednym miejscu ił. To podobno straszne g... i nie wolno tego zamoczyć. A tu jak na złość ciągle popaduje. Przynajmniej na placu budowy 
> Podobno rozwiązaniem byłby chudziak, który szybciej tężeje i zatyka dziurę do iłu.


My lalismy chudziak

----------


## Myjk

Chyba wejdę z Wami w temat kredytów, bo mamy możliwość kupienia przyległej do naszej ziemi. Dostanę na samą ziemię jakiś sensowny kredyt? Od czego i gdzie polecacie zacząć temat?

----------


## gawel

> Chyba wejdę z Wami w temat kredytów, bo mamy możliwość kupienia przyległej do naszej ziemi. Dostanę na samą ziemię jakiś sensowny kredyt? Od czego i gdzie polecacie zacząć temat?


Myślę, że tak bo zwiększysz majątek i najgorszym wypadku choć zależy to od ceny) LTV pozostanie bez zmiany ale w sumie raczej ulegnie polepszeniu bo bank może uznać że wartość twojej pierwszej dział i zabudowanej powiększona o tę nową może być większa niż każdej nieruchomości oddzielnie.

Ja bym zrobił tak już kiedyś zrobiłem tzn udałbym się na rekonesans do 1 lub 2 doradców kredytowych porównał ich oferty a następnie sam wybrał bank i załatwił kredyt. Teraz jest ostatni dzwonek na b ranie kredytów bo wkrótce oprocentowanie poleci do góry. Nie polecam konkretnego banku bo ranking najkorzystniejszych kredytodawców zmienia się jak w kalejdoskopie, ja mam kredyt z 2013 roku w Deutsche banku.

----------


## Kamila.

Jak się macie po Świętach?  :big grin: 
U nas króluje temat podlewania płyty, mimo tego że jest wilgotno i cały czas coś siąpi pada i leje (na zmianę) stwierdziliśmy że jeszcze dwa dni lania mamy przed sobą.
Zastanawiam się jak powinny być wykonane schody zewnętrzne? Mamy w projekcie taki myk:


Jak ugryźć schodki przed wejściem aby nie tworzyły mostka termicznego?

----------


## aghata86

Skad bierzecie wode na dzialke?

----------


## Myjk

@gawel, tnx. Temat jak szybko się pojawił, tak szybko z niknął. Żona nie chce kredytu, więc będziemy zbierać kasę i monitorować ruchy za płotem.

@kamila, wyrwana w miniony piątek ósemka uchroniła mnie przed niestrawnościami świątecznymi. Także święta na plus.  :wink:  Poza tym dowiedziałem się przy stole jajecznym, że mam już od całkiem dawna przypisany numer domu (dzięki domkowi na kurzej łapce).  :big grin:  Na jutro już domówiłem stali i desek na ławy i będą ciepać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak ugryźć schodki przed wejściem aby nie tworzyły mostka termicznego?


Dajesz ocieplenie normalnie, na ścianę. I taras jako zbrojoną płytę dochodzącą do tego ocieplenia.


Od strony muru tę płytę opierasz na takich słupkach z bloczków fundamentowych (oparcie na gruncie grozi wysadzaniem, jak podejdzie tam woda i zamarznie - więc piasek celowo jest niezagęszczony i nawet dobrze będzie, jak osiądzie)



Jedyny problem to samo wejście. Ja dałem się przekonać wykonawcy, że trzeba tam zrobić mały mostek, bo płytki będą pękały jak będą częściowo leżały na XPSie. Mały, bo pod drzwiami będzie poszerzenie i pianka Więc izolacyjność lepsza, niż samych drzwi tarasowych. Do tego zastanawiam się, czy od środka nie dać jednak XPSa do samej okładziny podłogi. A jak nie, to będzie mostek o wysokości 8cm gdzie izolacją będzie poszerzenie i ze 2-3 cm pianki albo XPSa, więc bez tragedii.



Tu akurat jest jeszcze XPS pod progiem, ale monter drzwi, jak był na pomiarach, to twierdził, że trzeba będzie wywalić i dać systemowe poszerzenie z PVC i opianować (bo cieńsze jest, niż futryna)

----------


## Kamila.

> Żona nie chce kredytu, więc będziemy zbierać kasę i monitorować ruchy za płotem.


Taka żona to skarb  :big grin:  ma rację kobieta, oj ma  :smile: 




> @kamila, wyrwana w miniony piątek ósemka uchroniła mnie przed niestrawnościami świątecznymi. Także święta na plus.  Poza tym dowiedziałem się przy stole jajecznym, że mam już od całkiem dawna przypisany numer domu (dzięki domkowi na kurzej łapce).  Na jutro już domówiłem stali i desek na ławy i będą ciepać.


Ałłłła... "ósemka" i "wyrwana" to dwa słowa które w duecie wyglądają dość boleśnie  :wink: 
Niechaj ciepią te fundamenty, czas najwyższy  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> Jedyny problem to samo wejście. Ja dałem się przekonać wykonawcy, że trzeba tam zrobić mały mostek, bo płytki będą pękały jak będą częściowo leżały na XPSie. Mały, bo pod drzwiami będzie poszerzenie i pianka Więc izolacyjność lepsza, niż samych drzwi tarasowych. Do tego zastanawiam się, czy od środka nie dać jednak XPSa do samej okładziny podłogi. A jak nie, to będzie mostek o wysokości 8cm gdzie izolacją będzie poszerzenie i ze 2-3 cm pianki albo XPSa, więc bez tragedii.
> Tu akurat jest jeszcze XPS pod progiem, ale monter drzwi, jak był na pomiarach, to twierdził, że trzeba będzie wywalić i dać systemowe poszerzenie z PVC i opianować (bo cieńsze jest, niż futryna)


Dziękuję Kaizen  :smile:  
Tylko u mnie jest trochę inna sytuacja niż u Ciebie.
Płytę mam wylaną po całości, cała płyta (dół i boki) ocieplona jest 15 cm xps brakuje mi tylko 2 lub 3 schodków.
Kurczę nie wiem jak inaczej to opisać. 
Wejście do domu i schodki o które pytam, w załączonym wcześniej przeze mnie rysunku są zaznaczone na dole. 
Po ich lewej stronie są zrobione startery dla słupa podtrzymującego część stropu piętra i dzięki temu stworzył się zadaszony kawałek w którym nie będzie kapało na łeb przy otwieraniu drzwi.
I wychodzi na to że ostatni (górny) schodek jest częścią płyty a co z pozostałymi dwoma?

----------


## Myjk

> Taka żona to skarb  ma rację kobieta, oj ma


Ma rację, oczywiście. Ja jestem podobnego zdania. Natomiast tutaj w zasadzie niczym nie ryzykujemy, jak się coś nam sypnie, to NAJWYŻEJ tę ziemię zabiorą, ale nie drugą ziemię z domem. Więc jest to bezpieczne w tej kwestii. Tyle tylko, że się odsetki wsadzi banku w zad -- a korzyści z tej ziemi, poza tym że oddalimy od siebie ew. sąsiada no i że pola więcej będzie, praktycznie żadnych.




> Ałłłła... "ósemka" i "wyrwana" to dwa słowa które w duecie wyglądają dość boleśnie


Paradoksalnie bolało mniej niż standardowe borrrrrowanie, a już w stosunku do trucia zęba to prawdziwe wakacje.  :wink:  Tylko upierdliwe było, bo dwa dni się z dziury lało. ;P

----------


## Kaizen

> I wychodzi na to że ostatni (górny) schodek jest częścią płyty a co z pozostałymi dwoma?


Płyty fundamentowej? Zatrzymaj to! Wystawiają Ci radiator do utraty ciepła na zewnątrz. Po co izolujesz płyte od dołu (gdzie masz co najwyżej lekko poniżej zera) jak całe ciepło może z tej płyty uciekać do góry, gdzie i poniżej -20* bywa?

Ganek ma być oddzielony izolacją od budynku, a płyta ma być oddylatowana od wszystkiego, co wystaje na zewnątrz. Nawet się nie poratujesz izolowaniem tego od góry, bo nie ma na to miejsca.
Zauważ, że nawet słup masz ocieplony - właśnie żeby nie przekazywał ciepła ze stropu do atmosfery.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wejście do domu i schodki o które pytam, w załączonym wcześniej przeze mnie rysunku są zaznaczone na dole. 
> Po ich lewej stronie są zrobione startery dla słupa podtrzymującego część stropu piętra i dzięki temu stworzył się zadaszony kawałek w którym nie będzie kapało na łeb przy otwieraniu drzwi.
> I wychodzi na to że ostatni (górny) schodek jest częścią płyty a co z pozostałymi dwoma?


Cześć Kamilo! Tak czytam sobie, co tu piszesz i aż zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika, żeby zerknąć na Twoja płytę. Jeśli dobrze widzę, to startery od słupa wychodzą z płyty? Czy dobrze zrozumiałam, że zadaszona część posadzki przed wejściem do domu to fragment płyty fundamentowej? Jeśli tak, to macie koszmarnego babola. Płyta fundamentowa nie może wychodzić poza obrys budynku, bo nie będzie możliwości zaizolowania jej. Ja mam taras w bryle budynku i musi to być oddzielona od płyty wylewka, aby zachować ciągłość izolacji budynku. Daj znać, jak to wygląda u Ciebie.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Skad bierzecie wode na dzialke?


Ja woziłam (a właściwie mój mąż) w baniaku z domu  :smile:  Ale mam blisko  :wink:

----------


## Regius

> Cześć Kamilo! Tak czytam sobie, co tu piszesz i aż zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika, żeby zerknąć na Twoja płytę. Jeśli dobrze widzę, to startery od słupa wychodzą z płyty? Czy dobrze zrozumiałam, że zadaszona część posadzki przed wejściem do domu to fragment płyty fundamentowej? Jeśli tak, to macie koszmarnego babola. Płyta fundamentowa nie może wychodzić poza obrys budynku, bo nie będzie możliwości zaizolowania jej. Ja mam taras w bryle budynku i musi to być oddzielona od płyty wylewka, aby zachować ciągłość izolacji budynku. Daj znać, jak to wygląda u Ciebie.


Wydaje mi się, że nie musi to być aż taki straszny babol. 
Zerknąłem na zdjęcia w dzienniku Kamili i wydaje mi się, że płyta nie ma "wbudowanego" ogrzewania.
Jeśli nie ma ogrzewania w płycie, a planuje np. ogrzewanie podłogowe, to możliwe, że na płycie będzie jeszcze warstwa izolacji (np. z EPS) pomiędzy płytą a wylewką z rurkami od podłogówki  - ale to już Kamila musiała by się wypowiedzieć (ciężko wróżyć).

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli nie ma ogrzewania w płycie, a planuje np. ogrzewanie podłogowe, to możliwe, że na płycie będzie jeszcze warstwa izolacji (np. z EPS) pomiędzy płytą a wylewką z rurkami od podłogówki  - ale to już Kamila musiała by się wypowiedzieć (ciężko wróżyć).


To po co dawać i to tak grubą izolację pod płytą? Dla ozdoby?

*To jest babol i to maksymalny* bo nawet jak dajesz izolację na taką płytę, to symboliczną. Owszem, tradycyjne płyty leje się na gruncie (bez ocieplenia) i ocieplenie kładzie dopiero na niej. Ale to nie ta sytuacja.

Ja bym teraz wstrzymał budowę i przerobił projekt, żeby nie było tego wcięcia - żeby cała płyta wylądowała pod budynkiem i dobudował ganek.

Tutaj dyskusja o wypuszczeniu ze 20cm na szerokość bramy garażowej 

I jeszcze jeden podobny temat

----------


## Regius

> To po co dawać i to tak grubą izolację pod płytą? Dla ozdoby?
> 
> *To jest babol i to maksymalny* bo nawet jak dajesz izolację na taką płytę, to symboliczną. Owszem, tradycyjne płyty leje się na gruncie (bez ocieplenia) i ocieplenie kładzie dopiero na niej. Ale to nie ta sytuacja.
> 
> Ja bym teraz wstrzymał budowę i przerobił projekt, żeby nie było tego wcięcia - żeby cała płyta wylądowała pod budynkiem i dobudował ganek.
> 
> Tutaj dyskusja o wypuszczeniu ze 20cm na szerokość bramy garażowej 
> 
> I jeszcze jeden podobny temat


*Kaizen*, nie twierdzę, że to w ogóle nie jest błędem (patrz post wyżej), ale uważam też, że świat się Kamili nie zawali od tego kawałka gorzej zaizolowanej płyty.
To czy izolacja na płycie (o ile jest) jest symboliczna i jaki będzie miała wpływ na straty ciepła, to trochę ciężko wywróżyć bez przekrojów.

----------


## Kamila.

Przekroje wrzucę jutro, dziś nie mam laptopa (ot taki dzień napraw i uszkodzeń) 
Dzięki za zainteresowanie i pomysły  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> *Kaizen*, nie twierdzę, że to w ogóle nie jest błędem (patrz post wyżej), ale uważam też, że świat się Kamili nie zawali od tego kawałka gorzej zaizolowanej płyty.
> To czy izolacja na płycie (o ile jest) jest symboliczna i jaki będzie miała wpływ na straty ciepła, to trochę ciężko wywróżyć bez przekrojów.


Też to wczoraj usłyszałam i mam nadzieję że jest w tym dużo racji  :smile: 

Wracając do sedna sprawy.
Na płycie w części zamkniętej murami możemy dać 10 ewentualnie 15 cm eps a tam gdzie jest ganek piankę pir 0,022. Na ścianie stryropian grafitowy 0,033 (chyba że istnieje coś o jeszcze lepszych parametrach).
Oczywiście w domu będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, w dodatkowej wylewce.
Drzwi wejściowe będą na ciepłym profilu.

Dziś już bardziej optymistycznie spojrzałam na całokształt, czekam tylko na odpowiedź konstruktora na moje pytanie  :popcorn:

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze, uprzejmie informuję iż niebawem 27 kwietnia kończy się promocyjna oferta ING został tydzień na złożenie wniosku - zapraszamy do kontaktu

----------


## agaz_75

Mi się wszystkiego odechciewa od 17 marca czekam na decyzje, opinię  konserwatorką ta biurokracja mnie rozwala. Jak się dodzwoniłam to niby wysłali poczta tylko kiedy ?? masakra

----------


## Myjk

> Mi się wszystkiego odechciewa od 17 marca czekam na decyzje, opinię  konserwatorką ta biurokracja mnie rozwala. Jak się dodzwoniłam to niby wysłali poczta tylko kiedy ?? masakra


Spoko, spoko, jeszcze będziesz cierpieć jak wszystko przyśpieszy.  :big tongue: 

Ja właśnie podliczyłem wydatki na rzecz budowy (większość wydana w 2 ostatnie tygodnie). Z jutrzejszym laniem chudziaka pod ławy wyprułem się z 30 tys. zł BTW właśnie wrzucam kolejnego benny hilla, zaraz będzie film z wczoraj i dzisiaj...  :wink:

----------


## d1gital

> Ba, a nawet film!


Tak przy okazji, co to za rozwiązanie kamerkowe? Też zaczynam budowę w tym roku i szukam czegoś podobnego.  :smile:  

Trochę o mojej budowie, bo zacznę tu chyba się częściej udzielać: projektantka złożyła wniosek o PnB i ma być w tym tygodniu (fingers crossed). 

Pierwszy szok jak dla mnie: młody i w sumie ogarnięty konstruktor odradzał płytę fundamentową. A jak już ją zaprojektował to dowiedziałem się (po napisaniu do każdej firmy zajmującej się wykonawstwem), że płytę trzeba całkowicie przeprojektować. Trzeba było mu zlecić projektowanie zwykłych fundamentów skoro projekt płyty jest i tak w cenie prawie każdej firmy wykonującej płyty...

----------


## Myjk

> Tak przy okazji, co to za rozwiązanie kamerkowe? Też zaczynam budowę w tym roku i szukam czegoś podobnego.


To są kamery CCTV IP PoE (czyli z zasilaniem po skrętce, nie trzeba dodatkowo zasilania ciągnąć) FullHD, 2mpix. Do tego oczywiście potrzebny switch PoE dający zasilanie, do tego rejestrator (może być dedykowany, u mnie MiniPC na atomie z Win7). Do timelapsa dedykowany program. Oczywiście jest też UPS i router z netem a ostatnio do kompletu doszła lampa IR dzięki czemu znacznie więcej kamery widzą w nocy (choć i tak braknie światła widzialnego). Tutaj było o tym trochę z focią połowy sprzętu: http://emide.pl/domnazakrecie/monitoring-budowy/

----------


## d1gital

Dzięki! Bardzo praktyczne. Muszę jeszcze wykombinować, gdzie to zamontować i jak podpiąć to pod prąd... na naszej działce jest jedynie kontener/barak bez elektryczności.

Najwyżej wystarczą filmy z drona.

----------


## Kamila.

> Mi się wszystkiego odechciewa od 17 marca czekam na decyzje, opinię  konserwatorką ta biurokracja mnie rozwala. Jak się dodzwoniłam to niby wysłali poczta tylko kiedy ?? masakra


 :hug: 
Nie wiem czy Cię pocieszę czy zasmucę ale w trakcie budowy jeszcze nie raz odechce Ci się wszystkiego  :big grin:  

Uzbrój się w cierpliwość  :smile:  Do mnie ostatnio wysłany ze Starostwa priorytetem list, dotarł po 3 tygodniach  :jaw drop:

----------


## Myjk

> Dzięki! Bardzo praktyczne. Muszę jeszcze wykombinować, gdzie to zamontować i jak podpiąć to pod prąd... na naszej działce jest jedynie kontener/barak bez elektryczności.


Z tym faktycznie może być problem. U mnie nie ma takowego, bo mam domek i w nim prąd.

Dzisiaj jednak w domku, akurat jak przyjechali z chudziakiem pod ławy (który się skutecznie wylał i pękło kolejne 2,5 tys. zł)  :wink:  strzeliła pompa i wody nie ma.  :sad:  Jak nie urok to sraczka. Komu to się tak do budowy śpieszyło, niech się przypomni?  :wink: 

No i tablicę oznaczenia budowy mi mają chłopaki zamontować, bo od wczoraj powinna już wisieć.




> Najwyżej wystarczą filmy z drona.


 :big grin: 

BTW, zajrzałem do Twojego dziennika, mamy bardzo podobną bryłę i układ. Zasubowałem.  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Oj dziewczyny   :hug:  Jeszcze dużo przed nami. Cierpliwości... cierpliwości nam trzeba. U mnie od złożenia pierwszych wniosków o warunki zabudowy, warunki przyłączy, itd. do wydania PnB minęło 15 m-cy. A z wodociągami dalej nie jesteśmy dogadani. Nie przeskoczy się tego.
Teraz jestem na etapie zamawiania bloczków na ściany, a tu już dach mi wycenili i też próbuje ogarnąć co za materiały mi wcisnęli. I tu  pytanie raczej do Panów. Na razie mam wycenę na dachówkę Monza Plus. Dach 152m2. Dachówka wraz ze wszystkimi dachówkowymi dodatkami - 10224 PLN. W oddzielnej wycenie uwzględnili membranę, spinki, mocowniki itp. I tu pytanie właśnie o membranę. Zaproponowali MEMBRANĘ DACHOWĄ AVALINE TITANIUM 165G. Czy szukać czegoś lepszego? A bloczki Ytong Energo PP4/06 mam za 7,8 zł/szt. Jak to u Was wygląda?

----------


## Kamila.

> Najwyżej wystarczą filmy z drona.


No to jedziemy  :big grin: 

https://youtu.be/MpIgohz9iEs?t=30s

----------


## Jarek104

powiem Wam szczerze, że im więcej czytam o problemach podczas budowy, tym bardziej się cieszę, że od A do Z buduje mi firma. Nic mnie nie obchodzi, odbieram klucze za 4 miesiące. Wczoraj prawdopodobnie postawili funadamenty, dziś jade zobaczyć.
Żadncyh pozwoleń, walk z wykonawcami, urzędami, pękających gruszek itd..
Skupiam się na wybraniu płytek, zabudowy w kuchni i drzwi wewnętrznych.. Ach, cenię komfort jednak  :Smile: 
Tak, tak wiemm deweloper nie wybuduje tak jakbym sam budował... Ale ich domy stoją od ładnych kliku lat i jest OK..

----------


## Kamila.

> powiem Wam szczerze, że im więcej czytam o problemach podczas budowy, tym bardziej się cieszę, że od A do Z buduje mi firma. Nic mnie nie obchodzi, odbieram klucze za 4 miesiące. Wczoraj prawdopodobnie postawili funadamenty, dziś jade zobaczyć.
> Żadncyh pozwoleń, walk z wykonawcami, urzędami, pękających gruszek itd..
> Skupiam się na wybraniu płytek, zabudowy w kuchni i drzwi wewnętrznych.. Ach, cenię komfort jednak 
> Tak, tak wiemm deweloper nie wybuduje tak jakbym sam budował... Ale ich domy stoją od ładnych kliku lat i jest OK..


 :big grin: 
Nie wiem jak to napisać żeby Cię nie urazić (nie mam takiego zamiaru!) ale weź pod uwagę jedną rzecz - to że buduje Ci jedna firma nie ma wpływu na błędy lub ich brak.
Ja, coraz bardziej przekonuję się do zasady "kontrola najwyższą formą zaufania"  i zamierzam dość rygorystycznie jej przestrzegać.
Nikt nie zajmie się lepiej Twoją budową niż Ty sam.

Co do komfortu to ja go rozumiem jednak trochę inaczej i także bardzo go sobie cenię  :smile: 

Komfort na budowie (wg mnie) to nie jest pozostawienie jej firmie budowlanej i skupienie się na kolorach ścian  :no: 
Komfortem na budowie nazywam nabytą wiedzę o moim domu, począwszy od fundamentów, poprzez mury, ocieplenie i wszelkie instalacje a skończywszy na marce i kolorze wybranej farby, rodzaju desek i wyposażeniu domu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak, tak wiemm deweloper nie wybuduje tak jakbym sam budował... Ale ich domy stoją od ładnych kliku lat i jest OK..


Osiem lat temu kupiliśmy mieszkanie od dewelopera. Lista usterek dłuższa od Mody na sukces. Takich ewidentnych. A ma się do domu, który sobie zbudujesz od a do z jak garnitur z chin do Krupa & Rzeszutko.

Ja kolejnych wykonawców proszę o ofertę i rozwiązania dla biednych i leniwych - żeby zrobione raz jak najdłużej nie wymagało żadnego konserwowania i serwisu. W bloku poza ewidentnymi fuszerkami szybko pozieleniała elewacja, domofon, brama i furtka co chwilę zepsute. O ilu usterkach nawet nie wiem - strach się  bać bo bez szczegółowej wiedzy naprawia administrator. A koszty utrzymania 50m2 mieszkania ze 2x większe, niż przewiduję 120m2 domu i to razem z kosztownym wywozem szamba.

Pewnie, że można chodzić w garniturach z bazaru. Ale jakie są za tym argumenty, gdy szyty na miarę jest nie tylko lepszy, ale i tańszy? Że nie mogę zdecydować o szczegółach, to dla mnie wada, nie zaleta.

----------


## jaromkv

Witam. Gdzie powinienem się udać po dokument na którym zobaczę szczegółowe dane jaki konkretnie budynek mogę postawić na działce. Kąt dachu, wielkość itd. Wypis z MPZP do aktu notarialnego dostałem, ale to tylko uwzględnia przeznaczenie terenu jako MN1 i nic więcej ?

Może jakiś dobry człowiek naprowadzi mnie w jakiej kolejności załatwiać papiery na PnB  :smile:

----------


## agb

Wypis z MPZP powinien zawierać wszystkie takie dane. Wypis z MPZP ma kilka stron.

----------


## jaromkv

> Wypis z MPZP powinien zawierać wszystkie takie dane. Wypis z MPZP ma kilka stron.


Czyli teraz pewno znowu muszę się udać do urzędu gminy. Ja w zasadzie potrzebowałem tylko do notariusza - koszt 17 zł. I jest to jedna strona tak jak mówiłem. Z tego co wiem jest taki wypis jeszcze ale koszt to 50 zł, więc pewnie tam będą szczegółowe dane.

Na działce jest również podciągnięty prąd. Skrzynka z tym, że właściciel odłączył licznik aby nie płacić. Rozumiem, że w moim przypadku wystarczy złożyć wniosek o ponowne założenie licznika. 
Gdzie mogę uzyskać jakieś informację odnośnie tego przyłącza, projekt lub coś podobnego. U operatora czy może powinno to już być naniesione na jakiejś mapce zasadniczej ?

----------


## s---r

Ja brałem z geodezji mapę zasadnicza i wypis z rejestru gruntów 70zl. Na tej mapie architekt zaznaczył, w którym miejscu ma być dom i przygotował wniosek do gminy o wydanie warunków zabudowy. Oprócz tego potrzebuje mapę do celów projektowych, która robi geodeta za jakieś 1tys zł. Wtedy projekt i można się starać o pozwolenie na budowę...

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> powiem Wam szczerze, że im więcej czytam o problemach podczas budowy, tym bardziej się cieszę, że od A do Z buduje mi firma. Nic mnie nie obchodzi, odbieram klucze za 4 miesiące. Wczoraj prawdopodobnie postawili funadamenty, dziś jade zobaczyć.
> Żadncyh pozwoleń, walk z wykonawcami, urzędami, pękających gruszek itd..
> Skupiam się na wybraniu płytek, zabudowy w kuchni i drzwi wewnętrznych.. Ach, cenię komfort jednak 
> Tak, tak wiemm deweloper nie wybuduje tak jakbym sam budował... Ale ich domy stoją od ładnych kliku lat i jest OK..


Kiedyś myślałem podobnie do Ciebie, do tego praktycznie nic nie wiedziałem o budowlance. Teraz nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć wpływu na budowę. Przykłady jak do tej pory co jest zrobione lepiej:
- fundamenty ocieplone styrodurem zamiast styropianem,
- zrobiony uziom fundamentowy,
- wlany beton B25 W8 (podwyższona wodoodporność) w ściany fundamentowe,
- wykonane przepusty na przyłącza w planowanych miejscach,
- zostawione przepusty na kanalizację we właściwych miejscach.




> Na działce jest również podciągnięty prąd. Skrzynka z tym, że właściciel odłączył licznik aby nie płacić. Rozumiem, że w moim przypadku wystarczy złożyć wniosek o ponowne założenie licznika. 
> Gdzie mogę uzyskać jakieś informację odnośnie tego przyłącza, projekt lub coś podobnego. U operatora czy może powinno to już być naniesione na jakiejś mapce zasadniczej ?


Bielsko-Biała, ul. Filarowa 18 w siedzibie Tauronu  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Skad bierzecie wode na dzialke?


Od rodziców  :big tongue:

----------


## Marcin_Ż

Ja tez w tym roku ruszam z budową  :smile:  http://www.velox.com.pl/projekty-indywidualne/ilian - ten projekt został stworzony pod moją działkę i wg moich potrzeb i wizji   :smile:  Prawie wszystkie formalności mam już za sobą (w poniedziałek będę składać już wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę). Już nie mogę się doczekać kiedy pierwsza łopata zostanie wbita w ziemię. Wszystkie formalności (urzędy i dostawcy mediów) załatwiam sam i póki co bez żadnych przeszkód. Oby tak dalej  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> To są kamery CCTV IP PoE (czyli z zasilaniem po skrętce, nie trzeba dodatkowo zasilania ciągnąć) FullHD, 2mpix. Do tego oczywiście potrzebny switch PoE dający zasilanie, do tego rejestrator (może być dedykowany, u mnie MiniPC na atomie z Win7). Do timelapsa dedykowany program. Oczywiście jest też UPS i router z netem a ostatnio do kompletu doszła lampa IR dzięki czemu znacznie więcej kamery widzą w nocy (choć i tak braknie światła widzialnego). Tutaj było o tym trochę z focią połowy sprzętu: http://emide.pl/domnazakrecie/monitoring-budowy/


A ile za to wyszło?  U nas w okolicy niestety pokradli budowy. Parę lat temu ale niezmiennie każdy nowo wybudowany dom coś stracił  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

> A ile za to wyszło?  U nas w okolicy niestety pokradli budowy. Parę lat temu ale niezmiennie każdy nowo wybudowany dom coś stracił


Sam system monitoringu około 1500. Peryferia kolejny 1000, aczkolwiek da się taniej. Ja nie oszczędzałem, bo i tak to później wykorzystam.

----------


## Kaizen

Na mnie w urzędzie celnym czeka coś takiego
Razem z dyskiem 2TB, VATem i opłatami za 4 kamerki wyjdzie mi z 960zł (była promocja - teraz trochę drożej jest).





Tylko nie mam do czego podłączyć (router i modem mam - ale z prąd muszę do domu doprowadzić).

----------


## agb

> Na działce jest również podciągnięty prąd. Skrzynka z tym, że właściciel odłączył licznik aby nie płacić. Rozumiem, że w moim przypadku wystarczy złożyć wniosek o ponowne założenie licznika. 
> Gdzie mogę uzyskać jakieś informację odnośnie tego przyłącza, projekt lub coś podobnego. U operatora czy może powinno to już być naniesione na jakiejś mapce zasadniczej ?


Powinno być*na mapie zasadniczej. Informacje o mocy przyłącza u operatora.

----------


## d1gital

No to jutro zaczynamy - ma być podobno wystawione pozwolenie na budowę.  :Smile:  Przynajmniej tak twierdzi projektantka, która monitoruje tę sprawę za mnie.  Geodeta i kierownik budowy już są, więc teraz tylko wykonawca płyty fundamentowej...

----------


## Myjk

Jeszcze potrzebne zgłoszenie o rozpoczęciu robót i Dziennik Budowy.  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

Dzis podbilam pozwolenie, jest prawomocne. Kredyt siena zalatwia, wnioski zlozone do ing i mbanku, mial byc zachodni ale jednak do mbanku zlozylismy. Teraz czekamy na decyzje

----------


## Myjk

U mnie na budowie prądu zabrakło. O!

----------


## d1gital

> Jeszcze potrzebne zgłoszenie o rozpoczęciu robót i Dziennik Budowy.


Dzięki, mam to z tyłu głowy.  :Smile:  Dziennik Budowy to nie problem, ale widzę, że jest trochę papierkologii ze zgłoszeniem rozpoczęcia robót budowlanych...

----------


## Myjk

Przede wszystkim nie zgłosisz rozpoczęcia bez DB, bo trzeba kopię pierwszej strony DB załączyć. Trzeba też papiery od kierbuda dołączyć, oświadczenie... No i jeśli nie zgłosiłeś zapotrzebowania wcześniej to, przynajmniej u mnie, z miejsca DB nie wydadzą. Ale wiadomo, co urząd to obyczaj, więc trzeba być dobrej myśli.

----------


## mother_nature

Można przyjechać z własnym DB do starostwa, powinni podbić na miejscu  :smile:  Pojawienie się rano i nie w okolicach śniadania (10:00) zwiększa prawdopodobieństwo załatwienia sprawy "od ręki"  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Możliwe, ja akurat w urzędzie nie dociskałem.

Prąd mi właśnie oddali, a chwilę wcześniej ekipa sobie pojechała nie mogąc się doczekać na elektryczność, buu.

----------


## aghata86

Dzisiaj podbilam pnb i pani mowi ze moge od razu podbic db ale go nie mialam przy sobie...dala mi wniosek i od reki mi podbiją.

----------


## aghata86

Widzieliscie ten blog?

http://monikaimariuszusiebie.blogspot.com/?m=1

----------


## Myjk

Nie widziałem, ale to widziałem: https://youtu.be/Z9blYWSu-v8

----------


## jaromkv

Czy 900 zł za mapę do celów projektowych działki 0.1100 ha to dobra cena ? Czy szukać dalej  :smile:  może ktoś poleci kogoś z okolic Bielska.

Dodatkowo dziś byłem w Tauronie. Na działce jest prowizoryczny blaszak do którego jest doprowadzony kabel ze słupa. Na blaszaku jest skrzynka jednak poprzedni właściciel zdjął licznik jakieś 4 lata temu aby nie płacić jakiś kilkunastu złotych. Taryfa jaką miał to budowlana. Miał się budować jednak plany się zmieniły. Dziś kobieta w punkcie obsługi mnie poinformowała, że na nowo muszę składać wniosek o WT przyłącza. 
Mam rozumieć, że goście przyjadą założą licznik (bo reszta jest) a mnie policzą za całość ?
Jak to jest. Czy za przyłącze tymczasowe na okres budowy również się płaci.

----------


## Busters

Przecietna, w Krakowie taki standard to 800zl.

----------


## d1gital

> Czy 900 zł za mapę do celów projektowych działki 0.1100 ha to dobra cena ? Czy szukać dalej  może ktoś poleci kogoś z okolic Bielska.


Ja zapłaciłem 900 brutto za 0.3 ha. Jak szukałem to rozstrzał cenowy był od 850 do 2000 zł brutto. Działka 7 km od tabliczki z napisem Łódź.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Czy 900 zł za mapę do celów projektowych działki 0.1100 ha to dobra cena ? Czy szukać dalej


Ja za mapę nieco większej działki w Szczecinie dałam 800 zł. Ale już za mapkę drogi dojazdowej, która jest współwłasnością 4 osób ten sam geodeta wziął 1000 PLN. Także Twoja cena jest zupełnie przeciętna  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

Dostałam dzisiaj wycenę okien Vetrex i okazała się bardzo zbliżona do oferty cenowej Oknoplast. I co tu teraz wybrać? Różnica cenowa prawie żadna: Oknoplast Winergetic Premium - 13540,00 PLN, Vetrex V82 - 13100,00 PLN, Vetrex V82 Black Design - 13343,00 PLN. Wszystkie w promocji i liczone z montażem zwykłym. Oknoplast ma w cenie listwy podparapetowe z uszczelką, ale Vetrex ma lepsze parametry. Dla przykładowego okna 150x150 parametry poszczególnych modeli wyglądają tak:
*Oknoplast: WINERGETIC PREMIUM*
Kolor: (std)-Orzech(2178.007)
Uszczelki wew/zew :Czarna/Czarna
Kolor nośnika: Brąz
Numer pola: Oszklenie
1: 4TF/18/H3/16/H3TF 4Xglass U=0,5
Numer pola: Okucie
1: RUP
Dodatki :
PPV-107-264 Listwa przyszybowa WINERGETIC z czarną uszczelką
osłonki kolor złoty F4
Odwodnienia standard

Przenikalność cieplna Uw = 0,82
Rw - izolacyjność akustyczna 36(-1;-7)dB
Lt = 74,00%
g = 53,00%
Odporność na obciążenie wiatrem: C4
Wodoszczelność: 9A
Przepuszczalność powietrza: 4
Waga konstrukcji: 77,86kg
Obwód: 5,82mb

*Vetrex  System: V82*
Kolor: Kolor profila (wew.; rdzeń; zew.):
Złoty Dąb; Karmelowy; Złoty Dąb
Szer. 1500, Wys. 1500
Współczynnik Uw: 0.74 (W/m2K)
Współczynnik Rw: 34 (-1; -5) dB. (C; Ctr)
Odporność na obciążenie wiatrem: C5
Wodoszczelność: 8A
Przepuszczalność powietrza: 4
Siły operacyjne: 1
Waga okna: 91.31 kg.
Profile:
Rama V82 101 290 2178.001 8023 2178.001 700
Skrzydło V82 103 341 2178.001 8023 2178.001 700
Listwa Prosta S107 262 S 2178.001 700
Szyby:
4-18-4-18-4 U=0.5 EN673
Pakiet: 4-18-4-18-4
Współczynnik przenikania energii (gn) 53%
Współczynnik przenikania światła (Lt) 74%
Ramka międzyszybowa: Master Therm Karmelowa
Klamki:
Roto Swing Secustik Stare Złoto
Osłonki:
R/UR Stare Złoto
Uszczelki:
PVC-P Karmel
PVC-P Karmel
Montaż: montaż surowy

*Vetrex System: V82 Black Design*
Kolor: Kolor profila (wew.; rdzeń; zew.):
Złoty Dąb; Karmelowy; Złoty Dąb
Szer. 1500, Wys. 1500
Współczynnik Uw: 0.74 (W/m2K)
Współczynnik Rw: 34 (-1; -5) dB. (C; Ctr)
Odporność na obciążenie wiatrem: C5
Wodoszczelność: 8A
Przepuszczalność powietrza: 4
Siły operacyjne: 1
Waga okna: 89.39 kg.
Profile:
Rama V82 101 290 2178.001 8023 2178.001 700
Skrzydło V82 103 341 2178.001 8023 2178.001 700
Listwa Prosta S107 262 S 2178.001 700
Szyby:
4-18-4-18-4 U=0.5 EN673
Pakiet: 4-18-4-18-4
Współczynnik przenikania energii (gn) 53%
Współczynnik przenikania światła (Lt) 74%
Ramka międzyszybowa: Master Therm Karmelowa
Klamki:
Roto Swing Secustik Stare Złoto
Osłonki:
R/UR Stare Złoto
Uszczelki:
PVC-P Karmel
PVC-P Karmel
Montaż: montaż surowy .

Trochę obawiam się Vetrexa, bo nie miałam z nimi do czynienia, ale może nie warto się obawiać? Co wy na to?
Swoją drogą myślałam, że Vetrex będzie jednak tańszy od Oknoplastu, ale w końcu  ma lepsze parametry.

----------


## Kaizen

> Oknoplast ma w cenie listwy podparapetowe z uszczelką, ale Vetrex ma lepsze parametry. Dla przykładowego okna 150x150 parametry poszczególnych modeli wyglądają tak:
> *Oknoplast: WINERGETIC PREMIUM*
> Kolor: (std)-Orzech(2178.007)
> Uszczelki wew/zew :Czarna/Czarna
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Vetrex  System: V82*
> Kolor: Kolor profila (wew.; rdzeń; zew.):
> ...


Pociąłem zostawiając fragmenty, do których chcę się odnieść.
1. Pewna jesteś, że Vetrex nie ma w cenie listwy?
2. Oknoplast masz jednostronnie kolor - Vetrex dwustronnie. Różnica w cenie może być znacząca
3. Czarne uszczelki IMO wyglądają gorzej, od zbliżonych do koloru profilu. Oglądałaś to w rzeczywistości?
4. Masz okna z większymi przeszkleniami? Oknoplast mi do większych przeszkleń wstawił pakiety o U=0,6. Co jeszcze powiększyło różnicę w parametrach.
5. Jakie masz okucia? Vetrex to na oknie w wycenie napisał - mi zaproponowali Roto Designo II (a dalej było taniej, niż w Oknoplaście). Otwórz najbliższe okno (zapewne ze zwykłymi zawiasami) i zobacz, jak uszczelnia okno uszczelka przy zawiasie. Potem zobacz, jak to miejsce jest uszczelnione przy Designo II

Wygląda mi na to, że uważasz Oknoplast za top of the top? Bo wszystkie argumenty przemawiają za Vetrexem, a Ty chcesz, żeby ktoś Ci powiedział, że to zły wybór?

http://oknotest.pl/ranking-okien-pro-quality

----------


## aghata86

Ja zaplacilam za mapki do celow projektowych 500zl i dostalam dwie sztuki. W zupelnosci wystarczyly.

----------


## annatulipanna

Dzięki *Kaizen* za odpowiedź. Już Ci mówię co wiem: 
Ad.1 W ofercie Vetrex listwa podparapetowa jest umieszczona w dodatkach,
Ad.2 Oknoplast jest obustronnie w okleinie zamówiony, 
Ad.3 Czarne uszczelki na pewno wyglądają gorzej, jednak nie jest to dla mnie znaczące (widziałam tylko Oknoplast na żywo)
Ad.4 Obie firmy w dużym przeszkleniu 250x235 dały pakiety U=0,6, ale to fix i Uw w obu przypadkach <0,8,
Ad.5 Okucia Oknoplast - Maco dESIGN+, Vetrex - ROTO NT

Nie wiem, skąd stwierdzenie, że Oknoplast to dla mnie top of the top? Absolutnie nie. Dlatego piszę na forum. Oknoplast miałam okazję widzieć na żywo nie raz, natomiast Vetrex jest mi zupełnie nie znany i tylko stąd obawy. Ktoś mi polecał okna framex, które na żywo nie zrobiły na mnie dobrego wrażenia. Jeśli ktoś ma doświadczenia z oknami Vetrex, to chętnie posłucham  (a raczej poczytam)  :smile:  Czekam na wycenę MS evolution. Nie chcę przepłacać za gorsze okna, tylko dlatego że to Oknoplast. Ba, chętnie dam więcej za lepsze z Vetrex, jeśli rzeczywiście są godne zaufania.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiem, skąd stwierdzenie, że Oknoplast to dla mnie top of the top? Absolutnie nie.


Bo myślałaś, że Vetrex będzie tańszy od Oknoplastu. I się chyba dziwisz, że są tańsze tylko o 400zł?

Ja myślałem, że będzie droższy. I niewiele lepszy. A okazał się lepszy pod każdym względem (U aż o 0,12, ale u mnie aż 16 z 24m2 to duże przeszklenia gdzie wstawili mi pakiety z U=0,6) i do tego tańszy. Nawet z dodatkami typu dwie klamki w drzwiach tarasowych i kryte zawiasy.
Ale jak w praktyce, to jeszcze nie powiem, bo czekam na montaż.

Co do MS to najdziwniejsza firma którą brałem pod uwagę. Vetrex V82, Oknoplast Winergetic, Oknoplast Koncept, MS N.ergo, MSLine+ i MSLine. Zacząłem od N.ergo bo wyszedłem z założenia, że przy fixach (tylko drzwi tarasowe mam otwierane) nie ma większego znaczenia profil, a wstawiają pakiety o U=0,5 i wychodzą tanio.
MS ma fajny kalkulatorek na stronie i można sobie sprawdzić, jaka zmiana jak się przełoży na różne parametry. Zdziwiłem się, jak w salonie te wszystkie moje duże przeszklenia dostały pakiety U=0,6. A kalkulatorek tam wstawiał 0,5. To poprosiłem o raport energetyczny i się dowiedziałem, że nie ma. Nie dostanę. System nie potrafi. Mam się pobawić kalkulatorkiem - który wstawia 0,5 i nie pozwala na inny pakiet. I w ofercie mi nie zadeklarują nawet parametrów. Więc za te okna podziękowałem i poprosiłem o wycenę MSLine. Wyszła w drożej od Oknoplastu Winergetic a parametry jak Koncept. Ale jeszcze pomęczyłem sprzedawcę, żeby mi wycenił MSLine+ (niby wyższa półka od MSLine). I tu kolejne zdziwienie. Sprzedawca przesyłając mi ofertę napisał, że nie wie, jak to możliwe. Taniej od MSLine, kosztuje tyle co Oknoplast Koncept, a U lepsze od Winergetic. 
Dziwna polityka. I jeszcze trzeba prosić o osobny wydruk z parametrami energetycznymi - bo w podstawowej części oferty tego nie ma (a jak pisałem dla N.ergo nawet nie są w stanie wyprodukować).

 Ale i tak wszystkich pogodziła ostatnia oferta, którą dostałem - Vetrex. W każdej kategorii lepszy. Największe różnice w U - dla całego projektu Vetrex V82 0,7, MSLine+ 0,75, Winergetic 0,81 (ten ostatni zarżnięty pakietami 0,6). Zaskakujące były dla mnie różnice w U jak na okna o tak zbliżonej cenie. Do najgorsze U=najwyższa cena a najlepsze U=najniższa cena w tym zestawieniu.

----------


## Busters

Jak dla mnie wazne jeszcze jest to, ze vetrex daje szyby o grubosci 4/4/4mm a oknoplast 4/3/3mm. Co jak co ale wolalbym grubsza szybe.

1: 4TF/18/H3/16/H3TF 4Xglass U=0,5 vs 4-18-4-18-4 U=0.5 EN673

Poza tym, nie patrzcie tak na te wspolczynniki, bo roznice sa naprawde minimalne, przy tej samej grubosci profila.

Najlepiej wejdzcie sobie na dzial okienny tam jest co czytac i jest co najmniej paru fachowcow, ktorzy maja ogromna wiedze.

Ja pamietam najbardziej slowa ktoregos z nich, ze marketing skupia sie na malo waznych aspektach - ramkach i innych duperelach, a podstawa to dobry montaz i mocne ramy, bo jak wam sie rama wygnie to gowno wam z tych wspolczynnikow  :big tongue:  a takich przykladow sporo bylo.

----------


## Kamila.

> Poza tym, nie patrzcie tak na te wspolczynniki, bo roznice sa naprawde minimalne, przy tej samej grubosci profila.
> 
> Najlepiej wejdzcie sobie na dzial okienny tam jest co czytac i jest co najmniej paru fachowcow, ktorzy maja ogromna wiedze.
> 
> Ja pamietam najbardziej slowa ktoregos z nich, ze marketing skupia sie na malo waznych aspektach - ramkach i innych duperelach, a podstawa to dobry montaz i mocne ramy, bo jak wam sie rama wygnie to gowno wam z tych wspolczynnikow  a takich przykladow sporo bylo.


Dokładnie tak, zgadzam się z każdym Twoim słowem  :yes: 
Dodałabym jeszcze że dobrze jest poświęcić jeden dzień i odwiedzić kilku dystrybutorów okien, dotknąć, obejrzeć i wypytać o wszystkie szczegóły a dopiero po tym zrobić sobie zestawienie wygląd/cena/jakość i podjąć decyzję o tym jakie okna zamawiamy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Poza tym, nie patrzcie tak na te wspolczynniki, bo roznice sa naprawde minimalne, przy tej samej grubosci profila.


No, mnie właśnie zaskoczyło, że to nie jest mała różnica. Za to różnica w cenie jest... zaskakująca.


Vetrex V82 w moim zestawie ma U=0,7 cena z ciepłym montażem 10900zł netto, 
MSLine+ U=0,75, cena z ciepłym montażem 11100 złł netto,
Winergetic U=0,81, cena z ciepłym montażem 12000zł netto.

Czyli różnica w U to aż 0,11 czyli 16%, cena 10%... ale droższe mają gorsze U.
A skąd taka różnica? Bo Oknoplast w większości wstawił mi pakietu o U=0,6. A czemu? Bo taniej przy takich przeszkleniach? To czemu i tak wypadli drożej? To  może są mniej zaawansowani technologicznie? Nie wiem - tak czy inaczej wypadli blado i drogo.

Ale nawet dla okien, gdzie i Vetrex, i Oknoplast dali pakiety z U=0,5 - Vetrex miał U lepsze np. fix 1500x900 0,75 vs. 0,8 co, gdyby tak wyglądał cały zestaw, dałoby mi oszczędności na ogrzewaniu 60zł/rok.

Tak czy inaczej - na tej samej grubości profilu różnica może być znacząca. Zwłaszcza, jak różni producenci dadzą różne pakiety, z jakimi ramkami i jaki jest efekt końcowy dla parametrów całego okna.

A jak to U przekłada się na koszty ogrzewania?
Wg kalkulatorka MS:



Nawet gdyby okna z U lepszym o 0,11 były droższe o 1,1K zł, to 10 latach by mi się zwróciły z nawiązką. A są o tyle tańsze  :smile: 

Ważna kwestia - jaką strategię przyjmuje inwestor. Ja chcę dobrze ocieplić dom, a tanio zbudować bezobsługowy system ogrzewania (czyli prąd z COP=1, czego konsekwencją jest stosunkowo droga kWh ciepła). I mi się szybko zwróciłyby złotówki wydane na cieplejsze okna. Ale jak ktoś pójdzie w gruntową pompę ciepła, to różnicę w kosztach ogrzewania dzieli przez 4 i wychodzi mu, że w 20 lat zaoszczędziłby tylko 650zł.


Grubość szyby jakie ma znaczenie? Dla mnie to nieistotne - ważne, ile pakiet przepuszcza światła, ciepła, hałasu... W sumie, to konia z rzędem temu, kto pozna patrząc przez okno, jakiej grubości ma szyby - trzeba na przekrój popatrzeć czego w praktyce nie da się zrobić.

----------


## Busters

Znasz powiedzenie papier przyjmie wszystko? Myslisz, ze te wszystkie wspolczynniki sa tak dokladnie wyliczane co do setnych czesci?
Jakby te wyliczenia robila zewnetrzna firma to obawiam sie, ze wywrocila by Twoje teorie do gory nogami
Nie wiem, w jakim swiecie zyjesz ja w takie bajki nie wierze, dla mnie profil 82mm to 82mm a czy bede placil za ogrzewanie 100zl mniej czy wiecej to mi lata.
Poza tym nie wiem ile w tym prawdy, ale podobno gazy z przegrod z czasem sie ulatniaja, a wtedy tymbardziej te swoje wyliczenia mozesz sobie w dupe wsadzic  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jak dla mnie wazne jeszcze jest to, ze vetrex daje szyby o grubosci 4/4/4mm a oknoplast 4/3/3mm. Co jak co ale wolalbym grubsza szybe.
> 
> 1: 4TF/18/H3/16/H3TF 4Xglass U=0,5 vs 4-18-4-18-4 U=0.5 EN673
> 
> Poza tym, nie patrzcie tak na te wspolczynniki, bo roznice sa naprawde minimalne, przy tej samej grubosci profila.
> 
> Ja pamietam najbardziej slowa ktoregos z nich, ze marketing skupia sie na malo waznych aspektach - ramkach i innych duperelach, a podstawa to dobry montaz i mocne ramy, bo jak wam sie rama wygnie to gowno wam z tych wspolczynnikow  a takich przykladow sporo bylo.


*Busters*, Ty wolisz szyby grubsze, innym będą odpowiadały cieńsze, ale hartowane (jak w Oknoplaście). Każdy ma wybór i niech z niego korzysta. Rozmawiamy tu o konkretnych modelach okien, które mają mocne ramy, wzmocnione ocynkowaną stalą, więc nie podejmowaliśmy tematu ram, bo był oczywisty.  Dlatego pozwalamy sobie skupiać się na "duperelach", które dla Ciebie nie mają znaczenia. Skoro mogę kupić okna o lepszych parametrach i w dodatku w niższej cenie, to wezmę te parametry pod uwagę. Ty do ogrzewania używasz ( może zamierzasz używać ) PC, więc nie musisz skupiać się na parametrach. Ja będę grzała kablami, więc pieniądze zaoszczędzone na źródle ciepła przeznaczę na lepsze przegrody. I jak nam się gazy z okien ulotnią, to i tak to lepsze okno będzie nadal lepsze od tego gorszego. Także nie krytykuj, proszę, odmiennego podejścia do tematu niż Twoje. 
Dla mnie uwagi *Kaizena* są pomocne i cieszę się, że chciało mu się tutaj o tym pisać. 
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## -PERKUN-

> Trochę obawiam się Vetrexa, bo nie miałam z nimi do czynienia, ale może nie warto się obawiać? Co wy na to?
> Swoją drogą myślałam, że Vetrex będzie jednak tańszy od Oknoplastu, ale w końcu  ma lepsze parametry.


Mam vetreksa 3 szybowego u siebie w mieszkaniu w bloku i naprawde nie narzekam i w tym roku równiez bedzie dylemat co wybrac jezeli beda miec  ciepły montaz okien  to  do domu wybiore vetrexa

----------


## agaz_75

W końcu mam wszystkie papiery do PNB i dużą nadzieję że w tym tygodniu wyląduja w Starostwie...wróć nie nadzieje tylko musza się znaleźć bo oszaleję

----------


## Busters

> *Busters*, Ty wolisz szyby grubsze, innym będą odpowiadały cieńsze, ale hartowane (jak w Oknoplaście). Każdy ma wybór i niech z niego korzysta. Rozmawiamy tu o konkretnych modelach okien, które mają mocne ramy, wzmocnione ocynkowaną stalą, więc nie podejmowaliśmy tematu ram, bo był oczywisty.  Dlatego pozwalamy sobie skupiać się na "duperelach", które dla Ciebie nie mają znaczenia. Skoro mogę kupić okna o lepszych parametrach i w dodatku w niższej cenie, to wezmę te parametry pod uwagę. Ty do ogrzewania używasz ( może zamierzasz używać ) PC, więc nie musisz skupiać się na parametrach. Ja będę grzała kablami, więc pieniądze zaoszczędzone na źródle ciepła przeznaczę na lepsze przegrody. I jak nam się gazy z okien ulotnią, to i tak to lepsze okno będzie nadal lepsze od tego gorszego. Także nie krytykuj, proszę, odmiennego podejścia do tematu niż Twoje. 
> Dla mnie uwagi *Kaizena* są pomocne i cieszę się, że chciało mu się tutaj o tym pisać. 
> Pozdrawiam


Wybacz, ale ja nikogo nie krytykuje. powtarzalem tylko slowa fachowcow z tego forum ktorzy sami te okna sprzedaja/montuja. Tak juz jest, ze jedni wola sluchac specjalistow a inni teoretykow ktorzy wypisuja jakies suche liczby niekoniecznie majace potwierdzenie w rzeczywistosci.

Mocne ocynkowane ramy to nie wzzystko, podstawa to dobry montaz. Polecam odwiedzic dzial okien i przeczytac o tym jak mozna spieprzyc montaz nawet najlepszych okien. Zaczniesz budowe to zrozumiesz jak ciezko o dobrego fachowca  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

Jeśli nie krytykujesz to ok. Dla mnie tekst typu "...te swoje wyliczenia mozesz sobie w dupe wsadzic..." nie brzmi jak porada fachowca, no ale nie o tym tu mówimy. Wracając do tematu okien, wiadomym jest, że dobry montaż to podstawa. Ale tu nie ma o czym dyskutować. Przy wyborze okien, nie możemy sobie wybrać, czy montaż będzie dobry, czy jednak go spartolą. Gdyby można było dopłacić i mieć zapewniony dobry montaż, pewnie większość z nas skorzystałaby z tej możliwości. Jednak na etapie wyboru okien skupiamy się na tym, na co mamy wpływ. Montaż jest kolejnym etapem, którego oczywiście powinniśmy pilnować, ale jednak najpierw trzeba wybrać same okna. 
Budowę już zaczęłam. I jakież było moje zdziwienie, kiedy na plac budowy weszła ekipa z 20-letnim doświadczeniem w budowaniu płyt i takie błędy robili, że gdyby mnie nie było na miejscu, to sens płyty zostałby zniweczony. Ponadto nie miałabym rury doprowadzającej powietrze do kominka. Jak już wstawili rurę, to jej nie zaizolowali od góry, położyli zbrojenie i chcieli lać beton. Niestety musieli rozebrać zbrojenie i ocieplić rurę na żądanie inwestora, jednak próbowali mi wmówić, że tak robią zawsze i nikt nigdy nie sprzeciwiał się takiemu rozwiązaniu. Później pomylili schemat ułożenia kabli grzewczych i znowu, gdybym palcem nie pokazała, co jest źle, to kable w dwóch pomieszczeniach miałabym pod stałą zabudową i pod ścianą, zamiast w miejscu wolnym od zabudowy. Takich kwiatków było więcej. I nie łudzę się, że na kolejnych etapach będzie lepiej. Także nie pozostało nam nic innego, jak szkolić się w budowlance i pilnować, czego się da  :wink:  Na razie udało mi się przekonać murarzy, że jednak klej cienkowarstwowy chcę do bloczków z BK i żeby mi pod oknami dali zbrojenie, choć nie było łatwo. Że nie wspomnę o ociepleniu 20 cm grafitu na ściany? Pani, to co Pani buduje. W dachu to też max. 20 cm wełny, bo więcej się nie opłaca  :wink:  Ach... wmówiłam im, że buduję pasywniaka i że będą testy szczelności  :big lol: , także już mnie nie przekonują do powszechnych metod. 
Powodzenia życzę i na etapie wyborów i na etapie montażu

----------


## Buczi

> Jeśli nie krytykujesz to ok. Dla mnie tekst typu "...te swoje wyliczenia mozesz sobie w dupe wsadzic..." nie brzmi jak porada fachowca, no ale nie o tym tu mówimy. Wracając do tematu okien, wiadomym jest, że dobry montaż to podstawa. Ale tu nie ma o czym dyskutować. Przy wyborze okien, nie możemy sobie wybrać, czy montaż będzie dobry, czy jednak go spartolą. Gdyby można było dopłacić i mieć zapewniony dobry montaż, pewnie większość z nas skorzystałaby z tej możliwości. Jednak na etapie wyboru okien skupiamy się na tym, na co mamy wpływ. Montaż jest kolejnym etapem, którego oczywiście powinniśmy pilnować, ale jednak najpierw trzeba wybrać same okna. 
> Budowę już zaczęłam. I jakież było moje zdziwienie, kiedy na plac budowy weszła ekipa z 20-letnim doświadczeniem w budowaniu płyt i takie błędy robili, że gdyby mnie nie było na miejscu, to sens płyty zostałby zniweczony. Ponadto nie miałabym rury doprowadzającej powietrze do kominka. Jak już wstawili rurę, to jej nie zaizolowali od góry, położyli zbrojenie i chcieli lać beton. Niestety musieli rozebrać zbrojenie i ocieplić rurę na żądanie inwestora, jednak próbowali mi wmówić, że tak robią zawsze i nikt nigdy nie sprzeciwiał się takiemu rozwiązaniu. Później pomylili schemat ułożenia kabli grzewczych i znowu, gdybym palcem nie pokazała, co jest źle, to kable w dwóch pomieszczeniach miałabym pod stałą zabudową i pod ścianą, zamiast w miejscu wolnym od zabudowy. Takich kwiatków było więcej. I nie łudzę się, że na kolejnych etapach będzie lepiej. Także nie pozostało nam nic innego, jak szkolić się w budowlance i pilnować, czego się da  Na razie udało mi się przekonać murarzy, że jednak klej cienkowarstwowy chcę do bloczków z BK i żeby mi pod oknami dali zbrojenie, choć nie było łatwo. Że nie wspomnę o ociepleniu 20 cm grafitu na ściany? Pani, to co Pani buduje. W dachu to też max. 20 cm wełny, bo więcej się nie opłaca  Ach... wmówiłam im, że buduję pasywniaka i że będą testy szczelności , także już mnie nie przekonują do powszechnych metod. 
> Powodzenia życzę i na etapie wyborów i na etapie montażu


Hehe skąd ja to znam  :wiggle:  20cm grafitu na ścianach.. a jak mówię że u mnie będzie 30cm wełny to wszyscy się za głowę łapią jak to tak? Po co tak grubo?  :cool:

----------


## Busters

> Jeśli nie krytykujesz to ok. Dla mnie tekst typu "...te swoje wyliczenia mozesz sobie w dupe wsadzic..." nie brzmi jak porada fachowca, no ale nie o tym tu mówimy. Wracając do tematu okien, wiadomym jest, że dobry montaż to podstawa. Ale tu nie ma o czym dyskutować. Przy wyborze okien, nie możemy sobie wybrać, czy montaż będzie dobry, czy jednak go spartolą. Gdyby można było dopłacić i mieć zapewniony dobry montaż, pewnie większość z nas skorzystałaby z tej możliwości. Jednak na etapie wyboru okien skupiamy się na tym, na co mamy wpływ. Montaż jest kolejnym etapem, którego oczywiście powinniśmy pilnować, ale jednak najpierw trzeba wybrać same okna. 
> Budowę już zaczęłam. I jakież było moje zdziwienie, kiedy na plac budowy weszła ekipa z 20-letnim doświadczeniem w budowaniu płyt i takie błędy robili, że gdyby mnie nie było na miejscu, to sens płyty zostałby zniweczony. Ponadto nie miałabym rury doprowadzającej powietrze do kominka. Jak już wstawili rurę, to jej nie zaizolowali od góry, położyli zbrojenie i chcieli lać beton. Niestety musieli rozebrać zbrojenie i ocieplić rurę na żądanie inwestora, jednak próbowali mi wmówić, że tak robią zawsze i nikt nigdy nie sprzeciwiał się takiemu rozwiązaniu. Później pomylili schemat ułożenia kabli grzewczych i znowu, gdybym palcem nie pokazała, co jest źle, to kable w dwóch pomieszczeniach miałabym pod stałą zabudową i pod ścianą, zamiast w miejscu wolnym od zabudowy. Takich kwiatków było więcej. I nie łudzę się, że na kolejnych etapach będzie lepiej. Także nie pozostało nam nic innego, jak szkolić się w budowlance i pilnować, czego się da  Na razie udało mi się przekonać murarzy, że jednak klej cienkowarstwowy chcę do bloczków z BK i żeby mi pod oknami dali zbrojenie, choć nie było łatwo. Że nie wspomnę o ociepleniu 20 cm grafitu na ściany? Pani, to co Pani buduje. W dachu to też max. 20 cm wełny, bo więcej się nie opłaca  Ach... wmówiłam im, że buduję pasywniaka i że będą testy szczelności , także już mnie nie przekonują do powszechnych metod. 
> Powodzenia życzę i na etapie wyborów i na etapie montażu


Ten tekst dotyczyl tego kalkulatorka ktory niewiadomo na czym sie opiera i przypuszczam, ze ma niewiele wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia  :big tongue:  zbyt duzo zmiennych jest zeby okreslic roznice w kosztach ogrzewanie przy wspolczynnikach rozniacych sie o 0.05
Precyzujac z tymi oknami i montazem chodzilo mi jedynie o to, ze jesli mamy porownywalne okna, miedzy ktorymi nie ma praktycznie roznic to patrzylbym na to ktora firma wzbudza wieksze zaufanie. Zawsze mozna dosc szczegolowo wypytac o montaz i wyciagnac na tej podstawie jakies wnioski, choc wiadomo to tylko teoria.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ten tekst dotyczyl tego kalkulatorka ktory niewiadomo na czym sie opiera i przypuszczam, ze ma niewiele wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia  zbyt duzo zmiennych jest zeby okreslic roznice w kosztach ogrzewanie przy wspolczynnikach rozniacych sie o 0.05


To jest dosyć proste. Widzisz, jakie dane wprowadzasz. Jakie ceny ciepła przyjmuje. Jaki czas. Czego nie wiesz?
W Excelu możesz sobie policzyć - tylko po co, jak jest gotowe narzędzie? U okien, powierzchnia, średnioroczna temperatura - proste.

Pewnie, że montażysta może zepsuć. Ale tu oceniamy sam materiał. To mogę policzyć jaka będzie różnica w kosztach ogrzewania ze względu na materiał. Parametry mierzalne - mierzę, liczę porównuję. Tak samo traktuję materiał na ocieplenie. Co w tym dziwnego?

Bajer sprzedawcy, jego wiedza czy umiejętności mają się nijak do wiedzy i umiejętności ekipy, która przyjedzie faktycznie montować okna kilka tygodni po zamówieniu. I pewnie, że mogą zepsuć - ale tego nie mogę policzyć.

----------


## Busters

Nie wiem jakie sa faktyczne wspolczynniki okien i roznice miedzy nimi. 
a to, ze producent dostal jakis skrypt na podstawie ktorego sobie wylicza te wartosci niewiele mowi, i moze nie miec zbyt duzo wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia.

----------


## freethinker

Wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że moje PnB jest prawomocne od 20 IV. Urząd sam o tym nie wiedział, bo zaginęła zwrotka od konserwatora zabytków, ale na szczęście panie urzędniczki podzwoniły pomiędzy sobą i dogadały się, kiedy do konserwatora dotarło pismo. I dzięki takim nieformalnym pogawędkom stałem się dzisiaj właścicielem opieczętowanej kopii PnB. Przy okazji podbiłem dziennik budowy. Kupiłem go wcześniej w papierniczym, ale się nie opłacało. W urzędzie też sprzedają i to taniej niż w sklepie. Oczywiście przed wizytą w urzędzie spotkałem się z kierbudem, który dał mi swoje papiery i zobowiązania do prowadzenia budowy, więc od razu zgłosiłem budowę. Zgodnie z nowymi przepisami budować można od razu po zgłoszeniu.
Po raz pierwszy też zamawiałem też coś i organizowałem transport. Okropnie kłopotliwe, bo chodziło o towar nietypowy (kręgi betonowe do przepustu) i to do tego musiał być na sobotę, bo w sobotę przyjedzie koparka i będziemy robić przepust, a przy okazji zgarniemy humus. Uffff, papierologia zakończona, zaczyna się konkret!

----------


## agaz_75

> Wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że moje PnB jest prawomocne od 20 IV. Urząd sam o tym nie wiedział, bo zaginęła zwrotka od konserwatora zabytków, ale na szczęście panie urzędniczki podzwoniły pomiędzy sobą i dogadały się, kiedy do konserwatora dotarło pismo. I dzięki takim nieformalnym pogawędkom stałem się dzisiaj właścicielem opieczętowanej kopii PnB. Przy okazji podbiłem dziennik budowy. Kupiłem go wcześniej w papierniczym, ale się nie opłacało. W urzędzie też sprzedają i to taniej niż w sklepie. Oczywiście przed wizytą w urzędzie spotkałem się z kierbudem, który dał mi swoje papiery i zobowiązania do prowadzenia budowy, więc od razu zgłosiłem budowę. Zgodnie z nowymi przepisami budować można od razu po zgłoszeniu.
> Po raz pierwszy też zamawiałem też coś i organizowałem transport. Okropnie kłopotliwe, bo chodziło o towar nietypowy (kręgi betonowe do przepustu) i to do tego musiał być na sobotę, bo w sobotę przyjedzie koparka i będziemy robić przepust, a przy okazji zgarniemy humus. Uffff, papierologia zakończona, zaczyna się konkret!


Gratulacje  :smile:  ja wierze że jutro moje papiery trafią do Starostwa a jak nie to w piatek dowioze je osobiście ale że długi weekend wiec znowu tydzień poleżą w końcu mają 65 dni na wydanie pozwolenia . Moja Pani architekt mówiła że to prosty projekt i jest szansa że dziewczyny w Starostwie szybciej sie uwina , wierze jeszcze w znajomości moich zaprzyjaźnionych deweloperów to może będzie ciut krócej  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że moje PnB jest prawomocne od 20 IV. Urząd sam o tym nie wiedział, bo zaginęła zwrotka od konserwatora zabytków, ale na szczęście panie urzędniczki podzwoniły pomiędzy sobą i dogadały się, kiedy do konserwatora dotarło pismo. I dzięki takim nieformalnym pogawędkom stałem się dzisiaj właścicielem opieczętowanej kopii PnB. Przy okazji podbiłem dziennik budowy. Kupiłem go wcześniej w papierniczym, ale się nie opłacało. W urzędzie też sprzedają i to taniej niż w sklepie. Oczywiście przed wizytą w urzędzie spotkałem się z kierbudem, który dał mi swoje papiery i zobowiązania do prowadzenia budowy, więc od razu zgłosiłem budowę. Zgodnie z nowymi przepisami budować można od razu po zgłoszeniu.
> Po raz pierwszy też zamawiałem też coś i organizowałem transport. Okropnie kłopotliwe, bo chodziło o towar nietypowy (kręgi betonowe do przepustu) i to do tego musiał być na sobotę, bo w sobotę przyjedzie koparka i będziemy robić przepust, a przy okazji zgarniemy humus. Uffff, papierologia zakończona, zaczyna się konkret!


Gratulacje  :smile:  ja wierze że jutro moje papiery trafią do Starostwa a jak nie to w piatek dowioze je osobiście ale że długi weekend wiec znowu tydzień poleżą w końcu mają 65 dni na wydanie pozwolenia . Moja Pani architekt mówiła że to prosty projekt i jest szansa że dziewczyny w Starostwie szybciej sie uwina , wierze jeszcze w znajomości moich zaprzyjaźnionych deweloperów to może będzie ciut krócej  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja również dołączam się do gratulacji *freethinker*! I powodzenia na budowlanym polu walki  :wink:  
*agaz_75*, trzymam kciuki, żeby obeszło się bez zbędnego leżakowania papierów na biurku w Starostwie.
 A my dostaliśmy dzisiaj pierwszą transzę kredytu, także zamówiłam BK  :big grin:  i czekam z niecierpliwością na murarzy. Jutro jadę do przedstawiciela Vetrex omówić szczegóły zamówienia i obejrzeć ich wyroby. Ostatecznie oferta od Vetrex wyszła jednak 1000 PLN taniej niż w Oknoplaście  :wiggle:  i taka różnica bardzo mnie satysfakcjonuje. Tak mała różnica cenowa, o której pisałam w poprzednich postach wynikała z tego, że Vetrex przygotował ofertę na okna w rozmiarze otworów okiennych, nie pomniejszając ich o szczeliny montażowe. Do tego duże szklenie 250/235 zrobili bez dzielenia, z szyb 6 mm U=0,6. Zmiana szklenia na dzielone nie tylko obniżyła koszt całego okna o 300 PLN, ale także poprawiła jego Uw  :smile:  Wiem, wiem... to tylko cyferki na papierze i nie zamierzam się tym jarać, ale całościowo wszystko na plus  :cool:

----------


## mother_nature

> Moja Pani architekt mówiła że to prosty projekt i jest szansa że dziewczyny w Starostwie szybciej sie uwina


Uwagi starostwa zazwyczaj nie dotyczą projektu budynku, tylko jakichś nieistotnych z punktu widzenia inwestora dupereli. Np. u nas na planie zagospodarowania działki wrysowane były też przyłącza i przy każdym trzeba było napisać, że nie jest objęte wnioskiem  :wink:  W związku z tym starostwo wystosowało wezwanie do uzupełnienia dokumentacji, architekt musiała tam pojechać i dopisywać. A czas leciał  :wink: 
Tego typu bzdur u nas się całkiem sporo uzbierało, ale Tobie życzę szybkiego i bezproblemowego otrzymania PnB  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Gratuluje transzy. My czekamy na decyzje wstepna w, ING teraz duzo wnioskow i na wstepna czeka sie ok 10 dni roboczych. Jeszcze skladamy w mbanku ale tam to ponoc w ogole dlugo sie czeka.

----------


## Kamila.

> Uffff, papierologia zakończona, zaczyna się konkret!


Gratulacje  :smile: 
No to teraz zapinaj pasy bo zaczyna się jazda bez trzymanki

----------


## d1gital

Ja się również pochwalę  :smile:  Teraz tylko musi się uprawomocnić.

----------


## Myjk

> No to teraz zapinaj pasy bo zaczyna się jazda bez trzymanki


Powiem Wam, że po prostu fioła można dostać przy budowie. Każdy co innego mówi, każdy inaczej robi.

----------


## agaz_75

> Ja również dołączam się do gratulacji *freethinker*! I powodzenia na budowlanym polu walki  
> *agaz_75*, trzymam kciuki, żeby obeszło się bez zbędnego leżakowania papierów na biurku w Starostwie.
>  A my dostaliśmy dzisiaj pierwszą transzę kredytu, także zamówiłam BK  i czekam z niecierpliwością na murarzy. Jutro jadę do przedstawiciela Vetrex omówić szczegóły zamówienia i obejrzeć ich wyroby. Ostatecznie oferta od Vetrex wyszła jednak 1000 PLN taniej niż w Oknoplaście  i taka różnica bardzo mnie satysfakcjonuje. Tak mała różnica cenowa, o której pisałam w poprzednich postach wynikała z tego, że Vetrex przygotował ofertę na okna w rozmiarze otworów okiennych, nie pomniejszając ich o szczeliny montażowe. Do tego duże szklenie 250/235 zrobili bez dzielenia, z szyb 6 mm U=0,6. Zmiana szklenia na dzielone nie tylko obniżyła koszt całego okna o 300 PLN, ale także poprawiła jego Uw  Wiem, wiem... to tylko cyferki na papierze i nie zamierzam się tym jarać, ale całościowo wszystko na plus


to już macie w ogóle rewelację  :smile:  na tym etapie to już na pewno bym sie napiła haha  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Ja się również pochwalę  Teraz tylko musi się uprawomocnić.


fajowo  :smile:  zazdroszczę

----------


## agaz_75

a my mamy chwile czasu na przemyślenie czy wziąć więcej kredytu a mieszkanie wynająć czy pozostać przy planowanej kwocie a potem mieszkanie pod młotek wszystko zalezy od zdolności kredytowej

----------


## aghata86

Z tą zdolnością to różnie, u nas od 100tys w jednym banku do 300 tys w innym, przy dwojce dzieci to koszmar, utrzymanie rodziny wg banku to kolosalne kwoty.

----------


## agaz_75

> Z tą zdolnością to różnie, u nas od 100tys w jednym banku do 300 tys w innym, przy dwojce dzieci to koszmar, utrzymanie rodziny wg banku to kolosalne kwoty.


ech szkoda słow a my mamy trójke więc róznie może być

----------


## freethinker

agaz_75, ja projekt złożyłem w starostwie przed ubiegloroczną Wigilią. Urząd się czepił i kazał jedną rzecz poprawić 20 stycznia. Prawomocne dostałem 20 kwietnia. Ogólnie mam wrażenie, że się z tymi sprawami nie śpieszą, niestety.
Umówiłem się ze swoim majstrem na start najpóźniej 15 kwietnia, a wyszło dwa tygodnie obsuwy z mojej (tj. urzędu) strony.
Ja swoje papiery bankowe złożyłem i właśnie uzupełniam. Idiotyczna momentami zabawa. Najbardziej na razie rozwaliło mnie żądanie przedstawienia danych rejestrowych firmy, którą zamknąłem 17 lat temu. Godzinę spędziłem przegrzebując pawlacz.
Dzisiaj też robiłem drugie zamówienie w swoim życiu: na pół palety cementu. Trochę podłamka. W hurtowniach generalnie nie mają czasu na rozmowy, każą sobie pisać maile i SMSy, na które raczej nie odpowiadają.  :smile:  Wiem, że zamówienie na drobną kwotę, ale takie też bywają, a jak tak to ma wyglądać, to to kupowanie będzie mi zabierać mnóstwo czasu.

----------


## Hellenaj

cześć,

nic się nie odzywam bo i nie ma o czym pisać.... wniosek o pnb złożony ponad miesiąc temu i na razie cisza  :sad:  tzn przyszło do architekta zawiadomienie o wszczęciu postepowania i tyle.... pani w urzędzie mówi, ze wniosek czeka na swoją kolej... ot i tyle.
Mam wrażenie, ze to się w nieskończoność ciągnie i choć mam świadomość, że urząd ma jeszcze czas, to ja bym chciała mieć już teraz  :big grin: 

Póki co porównuję oferty na wiązary i okna, dostałam najlepszą wycenę wiązarów na 33 600 netto, także róznica do pierwszej wyceny ok 6tys. Mam umowę od wykonawcy SSO, muszę ją dokładnie przejrzeć, po weekendzei majowym podpiszemy. Na dnaich spotkanie z dekarzem no i leciiiiii

----------


## d1gital

Ja obecnie czekam na wyceny SSO, ale sporo firm odpisało, że nie ma już wolnych terminów do końca roku! Niestety, wcześniej nie miałem nawet jak rozmawiać, bo nie miałem dokładnych rzutów ani przekrojów... :mad:

----------


## Myjk

Jprdle, u mnie mieli dziś skończyć ściany fundamentowe, a tu leje jak z cebra i po poranku spędzonym pod dachem się pakują do domu. I jeszcze do tego zimno jak w lutym...

----------


## d1gital

Po wczorajszej załamce, gdy dostaliśmy pierwszą wycenę okien na ponad 120 tysięcy (skąd my tyle kasy weźmiemy, w kosztorysie jest 50 tysięcy!), dzisiaj przyszła chwila radości, gdy dostaliśmy wycenę na 45 tys. Teraz muszę zrozumieć, dlaczego jest taka różnica w cenie  :smile: )

----------


## Myjk

No trochę tych okien masz (nie)stety w salonie i przy antresoli. U mnie dla porównania z oknami tarasowymi HST wyszło 37 tys. zł brutto.  Dla tarasowych klasycznie otwieranych (z ruchomym słupkiem i niskim progiem) 10 tys. mniej, czyli 27 tys. zł brutto (i na te chyba się zdecyduję). Obydwie wyceny z montażem w warstwie muru z lekkim wysunięciem w ocieplenie i ciepłymi parapetami (ale same parapety chyba nie były uwzględnione). Okna bluEvolution 82MD Classic ze średnim U 0,9. Większość fixów.

----------


## Kaizen

> (z ruchomym słupkiem i niskim progiem) 10 tys. mniej, czyli 27 tys. zł brutto (i na te chyba się zdecyduję).


Nie bierz niskich progów. Mnie, o dziwo, trzech sprzedawców od różnych producentów odwodziło od tego pomysłu. To nie na nasz klimat. Tam jest jedna uszczelka i szczotki, które niewiele dają. Nawet pół biedy, że ciepło ucieka, bo to można by przeboleć - nawet niech kilka dych rocznie ucieknie. Gorzej, że woda się skrapla i wynikają poważniejsze problemy.

----------


## jankes789

> Jprdle, u mnie mieli dziś skończyć ściany fundamentowe, a tu leje jak z cebra i po poranku spędzonym pod dachem się pakują do domu. I jeszcze do tego zimno jak w lutym...


Etam... słabo leje teraz ...u mnie jak ściany stawiali to w czasie nagłej ulewy murarz spadł z rusztowania  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Nie bierz niskich progów. Mnie, o dziwo, trzech sprzedawców od różnych producentów odwodziło od tego pomysłu. To nie na nasz klimat. Tam jest jedna uszczelka i szczotki, które niewiele dają. Nawet pół biedy, że ciepło ucieka, bo to można by przeboleć - nawet niech kilka dych rocznie ucieknie. Gorzej, że woda się skrapla i wynikają poważniejsze problemy.


Mi tak samo odradzali niskie progi. No... tylko w Oknoplaście proponowali wszelkie droższe rozwiązania. W Vetrexie miałam prezentację na konkretnych produktach, czym różnią się od siebie poszczególne mechanizmy i systemy. I podobnie, jak w przypadku niskich progów, odradzano mi kryte zawiasy, noo chyba, że jest to dla kogoś bardzo ważny aspekt wizualny. Dla mnie ważniejsza jest trwałość i niezawodność, także zostałam przy zwykłych zawiasach. Facet otworzył okna i pokazał mi, jak pracują zawiasy ukryte w ramie. Metalowe elementy trą o siebie, wymaga to konserwacji, trudniejsza jest regulacja okna i do tego są mniej stabilne. Za to pokazał mi też listwy podparapetowe, które okazało się, że są zawsze w standardzie   :big grin:  ( w mojej ofercie były zaznaczone jako dodatek ), i teraz mają listwy wyposażone w dwie uszczelki, co jest nowym rozwiązaniem i znowu przegonili konkurencję. Także najtańsza oferta ( brałam 3 producentów pod uwagę ) okazała się bezkonkurencyjna. Tylko muszę okna kupić w czasie trwania promocji wiosennej. I tu znowu plus dla Vetrexa. W Oknoplaście żeby skorzystać z promocji musiałabym kupić okna do wczoraj. I mimo, że jeszcze nie stoją mury, produkcja mojego zamówienia rusza od razu. Okna mogą leżeć na składzie, dopóki nie będą potrzebne, ale już są gotowe i żadnych zmian nie wprowadzisz. Do tego trzeba pilnować murarzy, żeby otwory były idealne pod te konkretne okna. W Vetrexie zamawiasz okna, ale produkcja rusza dopiero po wizycie na budowie i  wzięciu faktycznych wymiarów.

----------


## annatulipanna

> No trochę tych okien masz (nie)stety w salonie i przy antresoli. U mnie dla porównania z oknami tarasowymi HST wyszło 37 tys. zł brutto.  Dla tarasowych klasycznie otwieranych (z ruchomym słupkiem i niskim progiem) 10 tys. mniej, czyli 27 tys. zł brutto (i na te chyba się zdecyduję). Obydwie wyceny z montażem w warstwie muru z lekkim wysunięciem w ocieplenie i ciepłymi parapetami (ale same parapety chyba nie były uwzględnione). Okna bluEvolution 82MD Classic ze średnim U 0,9. Większość fixów.


A nie myślałeś o wyklejeniu wnętrza otworów np 3 cm. XPS-em? Ja tak robię ze wszystkimi otworami w budynku. Będzie montaż w warstwie muru, nie potrzebne droższe wysunięcia, a jednocześnie unikamy styku okno-mur, drzwi-mur. Wyjdzie mi ciepły montaż w murze  :smile:   Zamiast drogiego ciepłego parapetu, który też jest z XPS-a, będzie cały otwór zabezpieczony. I tu znowu przedstawię podejście do tematu dwóch konkretnych przedstawicieli: 
Oknoplast - miła Pani w odpowiedzi na moją propozycję obklejenia otworów XPS-em ,powiedziała,że nie zdecydują się na montaż okien w tak przygotowanym otworze, bo przecież okna nie można montować na styropianie  :ohmy:  Ja mówię miłej Pani, że przecież okno będzie montowane w murze i nadal oparcie będzie miało w murze, a ona mi na to, że tak nie można bo styropian jest za miękki. No to już o nic więcej nie pytałam. Ale ciepły parapet mi proponowała i nie wspomniała, że jest z XPS-a. I na tym można montować okna  :wink: 
A w Vetrexie nie tylko nie było problemu z montażem okien w murze z warstwą XPS-a (jedyne co, to zmieniają kotwy na dyble, żeby dobrze zamocować okno w murze), to jeszcze pomysł z XPS-em jest uważany, za bardzo dobre rozwiązanie i  byli już na takich montażach. 
Także propozycja godna rozważenia. Cenowo na pewno taniej niż ciepłe parapety systemowe, a do tego nie tylko od dołu, ale cały otwór jest ciepły.

----------


## Kaizen

Mnie do krytych zawiasów przekonało bardziej, że nie pozbawiają one uszczelnienia (uszczelka nie jest przygnieciona blachą) w tym fragmencie okna, gdzie normalne zawiasy wychodzą na wierzch.

Co do obróbki wnęki XPS. Też miałem taki pomysł. Ale w sumie przy BK to nie jest duża różnica w energooszczędności. Zwłaszcza, jak ocieplenie "wyjedzie" na profil ze 2,5cm (co jest podobno standardem).
Za to w ciepłym parapecie (którego nie zamierzałem montować, wychodząc z założenia jak wyżej - ale jednak zamówiłem dopłacając 750zł) istotniejsze jest to, co daje poza obrysem muru na zewnątrz. Przekonał mnie technik dopiero na pomiarach, że tu bez ciepłego montażu trudno będzie uniknąć mniejszego czy większego mostka. Chodzi o styk parapetu zewnętrznego (u mnie będzie ceramiczny najprawdopodobniej - ale przy blaszanym jest to samo) i wypełnienie pod parapetem


Jak teraz pogooglałem, to chodziło mu o to, co jest pokazane a tym obrazku:


źródło

Nie jestem pewien, czy miał rację. Ale zasiał na tyle wątpliwości, czy bez ciepłego parapetu będzie gorzej, że postanowiłem wydać te kilka stówek dla pewności.

----------


## annatulipanna

No ale w moim przypadku,też pod parapetem będzie XPS, tyle, że nie profilowany. Myślę jeszcze jakie rozwiązanie będzie najlepsze i ekonomicznie uzasadnione. Na pewno jak zastosuję XPS to nie będzie ciepłego parapetu. Nawet myślę, czy jest sens dopłacać do ciepłego montażu. Jak czytam, co wyprawiają monterzy to aż się boję. Znacznie częściej partaczą ciepły montaż niż tradycyjny. To jeszcze mój temat do przemyśleń.
Co do ciepłego parapetu, to fajne rozwiązanie i ogólnie jestem "za", tylko mogę lepsze parametry uzyskać stosując "ciepłą ramę" z XPS w okól całego okna i za mniejsze pieniądze. A w końcu każde okno ma w standardzie uszczelnioną listwę podparapetową, która chyba też poprawia parametry okna na styku parapetu z wypełnieniem pod nim. Ach.... i tak będzie na każdym etapie budowy  :sick:  Ogarnęłam płytę fundamentową, ogrzewanie akumulacyjne, mury i dach. Teraz dopinam temat okien i cała reszta przede mną....

----------


## Kaizen

> No ale w moim przypadku,też pod parapetem będzie XPS, tyle, że nie profilowany. .


Piszesz o zewnętrznym parapecie? To jak zapewnisz spadek parapetu? I pamiętasz, że to trzeba tak daleko wypuścić, jak potem będziesz dawała ocieplenie?

----------


## annatulipanna

Jeszcze nie myślałam o parapetach zewnętrznych. A jak w przypadku okien montowanych bezpośrednio w murze zapewnia się spadek? Pewnie tak samo będzie można to zrobić z XPS-em pod spodem. Swoją drogą skoro poruszyłeś ten temat, to warto się nad nim pochylić. Może wystarczy w styropianie elewacyjnym zrobić lekki spadek, tak żeby parapet był pod odpowiednim kątem? Wydaje mi się to najprostszym rozwiązaniem. Ja nie mam zbyt dużo okien z parapetami, więc nie spędzą mi snu z powiek. Ale jak ktoś ma sprawdzone pomysły, to piszcie  :wink:

----------


## laurap

Hej, hej! Podczytuję Was ale sama za bardzo nie mam o czym pisać. Czekamy na pozwolenie na pnb. Złożone w zeszłym tyg a nasz kierbud mówi że będzie za tydzień. Ciekawe....  :wink:  mamy czas więc się tak tym nie emocjonuję. Niby ekipa mogłaby wejść już od czerwca. Moim zdaniem i tak im szybciej tym lepiej bo latem więcej zrobią.

Myjk ale masz pogodę na początku.... szlag by mnie trafił...

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk ale masz pogodę na początku.... szlag by mnie trafił...


Mnie się nie śpieszy, jak zwykle  :wink:  ale ekipa psioczy ostro. Dawno już tak długo im nie zeszło robienie fundamentów.

----------


## Darkat

> Mnie się nie śpieszy, jak zwykle  ale ekipa psioczy ostro. Dawno już tak długo im nie zeszło robienie fundamentów.


Ja widzę w jakim stanie są fundamenty (na razie wylana ława ) budowanego osiedla na przeciwko mojej budowy to jest aż nie wiarygodne. Wszystko zalane wodą. Nic dziwnego. Raz że glina. Dwa w Katowicach w ciągu 4 dni spadło deszczu więcej niż normalnie przez cały miesiąc.

----------


## d1gital

My się coraz realniej zastanawiamy na przesunięciem rozpoczęcia prac na marzec/kwiecień 2018. Teraz możemy się po prostu nie wyrobić przed zimą i ekipy nie mają terminów...

----------


## Myjk

U mnie też glina, woda stoi już drugi dzień po ostatnim opadzie -- co akurat mnie szczególnie nie martwi jako że chcę wymiennik poziomy do PC. Wczoraj zawitałem na działkę zgrać filmy, zerknąłem też na ściany fundamentowe. Z kamery wyglądało że robią na odwal się, ale po oglądnięciu jestem mile zaskoczony. Ściany są równe i trzymają poziomy. 

Posprzątaliśmy także (chyba już ostatecznie) domek na kurzej łapce i działkę w koło (w sumie do tej pory wywieźliśmy CZTERY kontenery śmieci op poprzednich lokatorach!). Z łazienki usunęliśmy syf w postaci wykładziny -- okazało się, że to było źródłem przeraźliwego smrodu w całym domu (musiało im się tam szambo przez kibel nie raz wylać -- jak wyglądała wanna, toaleta czy umywalka wolę jak najszybciej zapomnieć, bo to się w ogóle w głowie nie mieści). Z pokoju dziecinnego na piętrze (wnoszę po walających się tam zabawkach) także wyrzuciłem wykładzinę -- było tam więcej piachu niż w piaskownicy mojego dziecka. Do tej pory nie jestem w stanie pojąć jak w takich warunkach mogła mieszkać rodzina z trójką dzieci. No ale co się dziwić, ojciec rodziny alkoholik, matka wiecznie poszkodowana (i mężem alkoholikiem i dziećmi, bo jedno autystyczne). Że dzień w dzień spała do południa gdy jej najstarsze dziecko latało po zakupy i robiło obiady swoim braciom, zamiast wstać i być matką (posprzątać choć z wierzchu), to już inna sprawa. To się nazywa patologia.   :sad:

----------


## Jinikao

Witam :smile: 
A więc ja także w tym roku startuję z budową. Projekt stworzony całkowicie od zera. 270m2 całość, użytkowa 97m2. Wjazd, wejście i taras od strony południowo zachodniej. 2/3 podpiwniczone (ława schodkowa) Robię piwnice, ponieważ do poziomu wody mam 17 m o tyle też jest piasku w gruncie, także nie ma problemu z wodą, a działka mała, także nie będzie gdzie dać szopy na narzędzia rowery itp, bez garażu, ponieważ piwnica będzie cała w ziemi. Będę wykańczał tylko parter, całe poddasze będzie na chwilę obecną wyłączone z użytku (jestem kawalerem więc nie potrzebuję)  :smile:  Planuję się zamknąć w budowie w 400k zł
Pozdrawiam

Edit:
Zaczynam roboty w ziemi ok 15 maja, pozwolenie już jest, na działce wytyczyłem już też dom :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> U mnie też glina, woda stoi już drugi dzień po ostatnim opadzie -- co akurat mnie szczególnie nie martwi jako że chcę wymiennik poziomy do PC. Wczoraj zawitałem na działkę zgrać filmy, zerknąłem też na ściany fundamentowe. Z kamery wyglądało że robią na odwal się, ale po oglądnięciu jestem mile zaskoczony. Ściany są równe i trzymają poziomy. 
> 
> Posprzątaliśmy także (chyba już ostatecznie) domek na kurzej łapce i działkę w koło (w sumie do tej pory wywieźliśmy CZTERY kontenery śmieci op poprzednich lokatorach!). Z łazienki usunęliśmy syf w postaci wykładziny -- okazało się, że to było źródłem przeraźliwego smrodu w całym domu (musiało im się tam szambo przez kibel nie raz wylać -- jak wyglądała wanna, toaleta czy umywalka wolę jak najszybciej zapomnieć, bo to się w ogóle w głowie nie mieści). Z pokoju dziecinnego na piętrze (wnoszę po walających się tam zabawkach) także wyrzuciłem wykładzinę -- było tam więcej piachu niż w piaskownicy mojego dziecka. Do tej pory nie jestem w stanie pojąć jak w takich warunkach mogła mieszkać rodzina z trójką dzieci. No ale co się dziwić, ojciec rodziny alkoholik, matka wiecznie poszkodowana (i mężem alkoholikiem i dziećmi, bo jedno autystyczne). Że dzień w dzień spała do południa gdy jej najstarsze dziecko latało po zakupy i robiło obiady swoim braciom, zamiast wstać i być matką (posprzątać choć z wierzchu), to już inna sprawa. To się nazywa patologia.


Boże biedne dzieci  :sad:

----------


## agaz_75

> agaz_75, ja projekt złożyłem w starostwie przed ubiegloroczną Wigilią. Urząd się czepił i kazał jedną rzecz poprawić 20 stycznia. Prawomocne dostałem 20 kwietnia. Ogólnie mam wrażenie, że się z tymi sprawami nie śpieszą, niestety.
> Umówiłem się ze swoim majstrem na start najpóźniej 15 kwietnia, a wyszło dwa tygodnie obsuwy z mojej (tj. urzędu) strony.
> Ja swoje papiery bankowe złożyłem i właśnie uzupełniam. Idiotyczna momentami zabawa. Najbardziej na razie rozwaliło mnie żądanie przedstawienia danych rejestrowych firmy, którą zamknąłem 17 lat temu. Godzinę spędziłem przegrzebując pawlacz.
> Dzisiaj też robiłem drugie zamówienie w swoim życiu: na pół palety cementu. Trochę podłamka. W hurtowniach generalnie nie mają czasu na rozmowy, każą sobie pisać maile i SMSy, na które raczej nie odpowiadają.  Wiem, że zamówienie na drobną kwotę, ale takie też bywają, a jak tak to ma wyglądać, to to kupowanie będzie mi zabierać mnóstwo czasu.


tak wszędzie ludzie mają czas ...masakra !

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeszcze nie myślałam o parapetach zewnętrznych. A jak w przypadku okien montowanych bezpośrednio w murze zapewnia się spadek? Pewnie tak samo będzie można to zrobić z XPS-em pod spodem.


Masz to właśnie na wcześniejszym obrazku - tylko pewnie patrzysz na to, że tak wygląda w momencie montażu. Ale zwróć uwagę, gdzie masz izolację (której nie ma w momencie montażu okna).



Jak nawet dasz XPSa na płasko tak wystającego, to przy montażu parapetu nie da się uzyskać spadku - bo jak zechcą przy oknie dać grubiej kleju, to już parapet nie wejdzie pod okno.
A że to bez sensu, to wytną zapewne tego XPSa, bo wystrugać w nim ładny spadek to bez narzędzi trudne, a po zamontowaniu arcytrudne.

Standardem już (chyba) jest zlicowanie okna z murem. Ewentualnie wysunięcie okna ze 2cm - niby fajny pomysł, z tego co czytałem, ale wymaga potem precyzyjnej obróbki przy ociepleniu z zewnątrz, bo inaczej zaszkodzi zamiast pomóc. Więc IMVHO bezpieczniej zlicować i prosto wjechać ociepleniem na profil (im więcej - tym lepiej ale psuje estetykę). Ale od dołu nie wjedziesz, bo trzeba wsunąć pod profil parapet. A żeby parapet miał spadek, to najprościej wykonawcy nawalić tam kleju. To jest mało energooszczędne rozwiązanie i właśnie tu przekonał mnie technik, że jest pole dla ciepłego parapetu. Od dołu płaski i ładnie łączy się z ociepleniem, od góry wyprofilowany, i lecimy z cieniutką warstwą kleju. Stabilnie, trwale (nic się tam nie wykruszy) a i profil okna dobrze spasowany z parapetem.

----------


## annatulipanna

*Kaizen*, a ile poza mur wystaje ten parapet? Rozumiem, że zmieścisz pod nim styropian elewacyjny? Ja myślę, tak: XPS wklejony równo z murem, nic nie wystaje, na to montowane okno też zlicowane z murem. Myślę, żeby lekki spadek zrobić w styropianie elewacyjnym i przykleić go pod parapetem, ładnie dochodząc do wysokości XPS-a. Ten spadek musi być naprawdę nie duży. A jak byłby kłopot z ładnym cięciem styropianu elewacyjnego, to może pobawię się z cięciem XPS-a  :smile:  Mam dużo ścinek z izolacji płyty fundamentowej. W XPS-ie super się pracuje. 
Tak naprawdę, to najpierw muszę porozmawiać z technikiem od okien, jak oni to montują na XPS-ie (bo robili takie montaże), a później będę się zastanawiać. Wydaje mi się, że skupianie się na samym parapecie nie wystarczy. I szkoda mi kasy na sam parapet (chociaż bardzo podoba mi się to rozwiązanie) , skoro za mniejsze pieniądze mogę zrobić izolację wokół całego okna na styku okna z murem. Ja będę miała 3 parapety pod dachem na piętrze i tylko 2 małe na parterze. Tak, czy siak, jak już ustalę szczegóły montażu, na pewno podzielę się tą informacją  :smile:  Wtedy będziemy myśleć, czy to wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## jkmp

Witam bocianki 2017 
Część już widzę buduje, a u nas projekt indywidualny się rysuje i chcieli byśmy zacząć budowę jesienią. Plan na ten rok to SSO.
Działkę już mamy zakupioną, 15km  na północ od Lublina. Obecnie szukam ekipy do murowania ścian/dachu.

Forum śledzę od kilku lat ale dopiero teraz przyszedł czas żeby się ujawnić. To chyba na podstawie tego forum zaszczepiłem sobie myśl o budynku energooszczędnym, widzę ostatnio wiele osób które budują podobnie - niskie zużycie energii ale nie za wszelką cenę  :smile: 

Wybór projektu - padło na indywidualny, ponieważ zmiany w projektach gotowych były na tyle duże że w cenie wychodziło podobnie. Projektem powiedzmy wyjściowym był Hamilton III pracowni lipińscy z garażem dwustanowiskowym, z inną lokalizacją schodów. W innych pracowniach znaleźliśmy podobne domy, ale żaden nie pasował nam 1:1.

Działka z wjazdem od północy. Wykusz ma być od południa/ogrodu, jakoś nie podobają mi się wykusze na krótszej ścianie budynku.
Nad wykuszem i nad wejściem - balkon (to już naciski żony  :wiggle: ). 
Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, na płycie fundamentowej, garaż odylatowany od domu i nie ogrzewany (ale pomieszczenia nad garażem - mieszkalne), ściany - silikat 18, strop monolityczny, drugi strop też monolityczny (lane skosy), dachówka ceramiczna, okna z "ciepłym montażem", może na ciepłym parapecie. 

Wiele szczegółów starałem się przemyśleć przed narysowaniem projektu. Może macie jakieś pomysły co jeszcze można/trzeba przemyśleć na etapie projektu?

----------


## aghata86

Ale tu cisza. 
My czekamy na dec kredytowa i sie nie mozemy doczekac.

----------


## Myjk

Taka pogoda. Na szczęście dzisiaj już lepiej i ekipa w końcu się wbiła na plac i ruszyli z kopyta. Dużo ich dzisiaj... Jest oczywiście widok na żywca  :wink:

----------


## Jinikao

> Ale tu cisza. 
> My czekamy na dec kredytowa i sie nie mozemy doczekac.


No to witam w klubie :big tongue:  Z jakiego banku czekacie na decyzje?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Działka z wjazdem od północy. Wykusz ma być od południa/ogrodu, jakoś nie podobają mi się wykusze na krótszej ścianie budynku.
> Nad wykuszem i nad wejściem - balkon (to już naciski żony ). 
> Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, na płycie fundamentowej, garaż odylatowany od domu i nie ogrzewany (ale pomieszczenia nad garażem - mieszkalne), ściany - silikat 18, strop monolityczny, drugi strop też monolityczny (lane skosy), dachówka ceramiczna, okna z "ciepłym montażem", może na ciepłym parapecie. 
> 
> Wiele szczegółów starałem się przemyśleć przed narysowaniem projektu. Może macie jakieś pomysły co jeszcze można/trzeba przemyśleć na etapie projektu?


Witaj *jkmp*!
Trochę za mało szczegółów podałeś, żeby można było Ci doradzić, co należy wziąć pod uwagę na etapie projektu. Jak wrzucisz rzuty projektu i podasz więcej informacji, na pewno ktoś się odezwie. Planujesz dom energooszczędny, ale nie za wszelką cenę - to chyba jak większość z nas  :wink:  Na balkony bym się nie zgodziła w domu energooszczędnym, ale ja mam sporą działkę i będzie duży taras, także balkony są zbędne. Byłby to duży dodatkowy wydatek. Za to nie zrezygnowałam z okien dachowych, mimo, że pogarszają parametry cieplne budynku. Trzeba szukać kompromisu między naszymi oczekiwaniami i zasadami budownictwa energooszczędnego. Piszesz, że chcesz dom na płycie fundamentowej. Tutaj trzeba przemyśleć każdy szczegół jeśli chodzi o wszelkie instalacje prowadzone w płycie. Wyjścia kanalizacyjne muszą być docelowo ustalone, także rozkład łazienek musisz mieć przemyślany już teraz. Sposób ogrzewania też trzeba ustalić na etapie projektu, rodzaj wentylacji także. I chyba musisz uwzględnić w garażu grubość ocieplenia wewnątrz pomieszczenia, skoro ma być nieogrzewany. Zdarzały się na forum przypadki, że jak przyszło do odizolowania garażu od reszty ogrzewanego budynku, to w garażu zrobiło się za mało miejsca i trzeba było kombinować z droższymi, ale cieńszymi rodzajami izolacji.
To chyba tyle tak na szybko  :smile:  Powodzenia w podejmowaniu decyzji.


U nas też cisza. Czekam na murarzy, ale ta pogoda.... W poniedziałek ruszają i już się doczekać nie mogę. Muszę im przypomnieć, żeby uwzględnili w otworach okiennych i drzwiowych miejsce na 3 cm XPS-a wokół otworów. Co do montażu parapetów zewnętrznych, to potwierdzono mi, że najprościej podciąć styropian elewacyjny i po kłopocie. Także temat zamknięty. Za to zasugerowano mi, że w przypadku montażu okien w "ramie" z XPS-a wystarczy standardowy montaż. Ponieważ "ciepły montaż" ma za zadanie odcięcie okna od muru,a tutaj ten warunek jest już spełniony. Hmm... co wy na to?

----------


## agaz_75

> No to witam w klubie Z jakiego banku czekacie na decyzje?


te banki mnie wkru......bo już nie mogę tego inaczej nazwać ....mieliśmy zdolnosc a nagle nie mamy rozumiecie ich i się zaczęło kombinowanie MASAKRA

----------


## Jinikao

> te banki mnie wkru......bo już nie mogę tego inaczej nazwać ....mieliśmy zdolnosc a nagle nie mamy rozumiecie ich i się zaczęło kombinowanie MASAKRA


Ja jak na razie dostałem zdolność w 2 bankach i w obu złożyłem wniosek, przez doradcę to załatwiam, powiedział, że nie będzie problemu aby dostać. ZObaczymy bo w przyszlym tygodniu ma sie  wszystko wyjaśnić, mam nadzieję że nie będzie takich problemów, bo ekipy już pozamawiane...

----------


## annatulipanna

> te banki mnie wkru......bo już nie mogę tego inaczej nazwać ....mieliśmy zdolnosc a nagle nie mamy rozumiecie ich i się zaczęło kombinowanie MASAKRA


My mięliśmy podobnie. Przed nowym rokiem zdolność prawie dwukrotnie większa niż planowana przez nas kwota kredytu, a w tym roku okazało się, że zdolność poniżej planowanej kwoty kredytu. I nic nie zrobisz. Zmieniły się warunki kredytowania, do tego mamy dwójkę dzieci i ja nie pracuje  :cool:  No ale... ostatecznie wzięliśmy kredyt z teściową, która obłędnie podniosła nam zdolność kredytową  :Lol: , ale za to zmniejszył nam się znacznie okres kredytowania. No zawsze coś za coś. Rata kredytu wyszła prawie dwukrotnie większa niż planowaliśmy, ale za to opłaty kredytowe  prawie 100 tyś mniej  :big grin:

----------


## aghata86

My czekamy na decyzje z ING i mBanku. U nas tez licho ze zdolnoscia ale jak by co, to mamy rozne sposoby aby miec dodatkowy wklad wlasny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Za to zasugerowano mi, że w przypadku montażu okien w "ramie" z XPS-a wystarczy standardowy montaż. Ponieważ "ciepły montaż" ma za zadanie odcięcie okna od muru,a tutaj ten warunek jest już spełniony. Hmm... co wy na to?


Tzw. ciepły montaż wcale nie jest cieplejszy. Wcale nie odcina od muru bardziej - przecież między murem jest pianka i ciepły montaż tego nie zmienia. Dokładane taśmy od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz dają dwie rzeczy:
1. Większą szczelność
2. Większą trwałość pianki a tym samym parametrów. Taśma od wewnątrz chroni przed parą wodną, która przechodząc przez piankę wcześniej czy później się skropli i zamarznie. I te cykle rozsypują piankę w pył. Przy czym to zamarzanie może nie występować jak dobrze jest obrobione okno z zewnątrz i odpowiednio zachodzi ocieplenie.

klik

Ja bym dał przynajmniej folię od wewnątrz. Między XPSem a ramą i tak będziesz miała przecież piankę.

----------


## aghata86

> te banki mnie wkru......bo już nie mogę tego inaczej nazwać ....mieliśmy zdolnosc a nagle nie mamy rozumiecie ich i się zaczęło kombinowanie MASAKRA


Jak zalatwiacie przez doradce, to oni czesto klamia ze jest zdolnosc, skladaja wniosek z nizsza kwota auwzględnia pptem sciemniaja ze analityk zmienil parametry albo chcena jeszcze 20% wkladu.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Tzw. ciepły montaż wcale nie jest cieplejszy. Wcale nie odcina od muru bardziej - przecież między murem jest pianka i ciepły montaż tego nie zmienia. Dokładane taśmy od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz dają dwie rzeczy:
> 1. Większą szczelność
> 2. Większą trwałość pianki a tym samym parametrów. Taśma od wewnątrz chroni przed parą wodną, która przechodząc przez piankę wcześniej czy później się skropli i zamarznie. I te cykle rozsypują piankę w pył. Przy czym to zamarzanie może nie występować jak dobrze jest obrobione okno z zewnątrz i odpowiednio zachodzi ocieplenie.
> 
> klik
> 
> Ja bym dał przynajmniej folię od wewnątrz. Między XPSem a ramą i tak będziesz miała przecież piankę.


Dzięki *Kaizen* za info. Muszę to przemyśleć. Mi proponowali ciepły montaż na taśmę rozprężną, wtedy nie masz pianki, ani folii. Ale jak się naczytałam jak to beznadziejnie często montują, to mi się odechciało. Może rzeczywiście skusić się na montaż z folią i pianą? Za taki montaż dopłata wynosi ok. 1200 PLN do całości, za montaż na taśmie rozprężnej ok. 1800 PLN. Swoją drogą przy ciepłym, suchym domu, z wentylacją mechaniczną ryzyko wykraplania pary wodnej raczej będzie zminimalizowane. No nic... temat do przemyśleń pozostaje.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jak zalatwiacie przez doradce, to oni czesto klamia ze jest zdolnosc, skladaja wniosek z nizsza kwota auwzględnia pptem sciemniaja ze analityk zmienil parametry albo chcena jeszcze 20% wkladu.


Ja bym tak nie demonizowała tych doradców  :big grin:  Przecież symulację kredytową robią przy Tobie i masz wgląd w dane, jakie wpisują do systemu. Mi się trafiła bardzo fajna Kobieta z polecenia. Doradzała nam rozwiązania naprawdę korzystne w naszej sytuacji. Sama nie wymyśliłabym tego, a w konkretnym banku, też nie wiem, czy by mi podpowiedzieli, że tak można. A z wkładem własnym i całą resztą to już banki mieszają. My mamy wkładu własnego prawie tyle, ile wzięliśmy kredytu. Dokładnie 76% procent kwoty kredytu. Bank zrobił wycenę budowy i wszystko było ok. Później, stwierdzili, że jednak wycena (którą sami zrobili) jest za niska i musimy wziąć kredyt na większą kwotę, żeby wybudować stan, jaki określiliśmy w umowie. Ostatecznie musieliśmy wykazać, że sumę o którą chcięli nam zwiększyć kredyt posiadamy na koncie.  :mad:  
Tak, czy siak, kredyt jest, kasa jest, nawet murarze dziś są, także zaraz lecę na budowę  :tongue:

----------


## aghata86

Nie demonizuje doradcow, sama korzystam z doradcy ale pisze tylko jak robia zeby tylko zarobic kase.

----------


## Jinikao

> Nie demonizuje doradcow, sama korzystam z doradcy ale pisze tylko jak robia zeby tylko zarobic kase.


To akurat kolega mi robi, bo jest doradcą, także raczej sie o to nie martwię

----------


## aghata86

Pojechalam dzis na dzialke, myslalam ze posprzatam, pozbieram badyle, dzieci pojda na plac zabaw bo jest za plotem i co? I deszcz....nosz kurde mam juz dosc tej pogody. Na dzialce obok juz wylali fundamenty i troche im zazdroszcze tez bym juz chciala

----------


## agaz_75

> Nie demonizuje doradcow, sama korzystam z doradcy ale pisze tylko jak robia zeby tylko zarobic kase.


Mam nadzieję że moja osoba jest rzetelna bo tez z polecenia i jeszcze mam jedną . Niestety trzeba będzie co nieco ukryć jezeli się da  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

> Mam nadzieję że moja osoba jest rzetelna bo tez z polecenia i jeszcze mam jedną . Niestety trzeba będzie co nieco ukryć jezeli się da


U nas tez jest taka opcja wzieta pod uwage  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Pojechalam dzis na dzialke, myslalam ze posprzatam, pozbieram badyle, dzieci pojda na plac zabaw bo jest za plotem i co? I deszcz....nosz kurde mam juz dosc tej pogody. Na dzialce obok juz wylali fundamenty i troche im zazdroszcze tez bym juz chciala


Zanim się obejrzysz, Twoje fundamenty też będą gotowe  :wink:  A pogoda rzeczywiście nie rozpieszcza. U nas dzisiaj rozpoczęcie murowania ścian parteru  :wiggle: 
Już nie mogłam się doczekać, a deszcz trochę przeszkadza w postępach. Zaraz pędzę na budowę podejrzeć, jak idzie praca  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Pańskie oka konia tuczy . Powodzenia.  :yes:

----------


## agaz_75

> U nas tez jest taka opcja wzieta pod uwage


jakoś trzeba sobie rodzić w tym durnym kraju  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Pańskie oka konia tuczy . Powodzenia.


Jakoś moja małżowina od czasu rozpoczęcia budowy notorycznie chudnie ze stresu.  :big tongue: 

Świetnie, śnieg spadł, a w nocy było -2. To się nazywa globalne ocieplenie.

----------


## agb

> Świetnie, śnieg spadł, a w nocy było -2. To się nazywa globalne ocieplenie.


Nie strasz, bo wody na działce nie zakręciłem. A w tym roku od mrozu bateria i kibel już poszły  :cool:

----------


## agaz_75

> Jakoś moja małżowina od czasu rozpoczęcia budowy notorycznie chudnie ze stresu. 
> 
> Świetnie, śnieg spadł, a w nocy było -2. To się nazywa globalne ocieplenie.


U nas we Wro rano było mega zimno ....niech diabli wezmą taki maj

----------


## aghata86

Ileż można czekać na decyzje kredytową!!! Ktoś już składał wnioski i czeka?

----------


## Myjk

> U nas we Wro rano było mega zimno ....niech diabli wezmą taki maj


Dzisiaj rano miałem -5sC w samochodzie. Parodia wiosny.

----------


## Kamila.

Mam posadzone kolejne cisy, clematisy, magnolie i lawendę  :mad: 
Aż się boję pojechać na budowę, nie wiem co zastanę po dzisiejszej "majowej" nocy  :sad: 
U nas cisza, nic się nie dzieje. 
Za 3 dni nasza płyta osiągnie pełną twardość ale mury ruszą najwcześniej w październiku/listopadzie a i to nie jest pewne (bo zależy od pogody).
W międzyczasie podepniemy prąd, wymurujemy miejsce na ognisko i pod żeliwny kociołek na trójnogu, może uda się zrobić wędzarnię  :roll eyes: 
Altanka się zrobiła, także można już spać na budowie  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## KaLOLina

Hej, u nas fundamenty już są  :smile:  dziś uszczelnianie. W przyszłym tygodniu jak pogoda pozwoli piasek. Musi wejść hydraulik. I beton...steropian na ocieplenie 2400... 
mamy dyskusje w domu o roletach zewnętrznych, wstępne wyceny mamy na 21 (davex) i 24 000 (sapor) brutto okien całość z roletami...ale...tak nam sie marzyły inna ze świetlikami w tarasie a wyszło ze ni w pizdu nie założymy rolet zewnętrznych na okna tarasowe i teraz pytanie czy w ogole rolety zakładać? Na te trzy pozostałe okna w domu na parterze? Jakie jest wasze zdanie? Ps te droższe okna ale maja jedna okleinę ma okna, drzwi zewnętrzne i bramę garażowa..
I myślę czy warte to jest 3 000zl dodatkowo? 
Dach wybraliśmy, zaliczka wpłacona, bedzie ceramiczna płaska plano 11 ale udalo wynegocjować 1500zl rabatu dodatkowo. To mamy w tej cenie dwa okna dachowe  :wink:  tak czy siak drogi dach, a juz byliśmy bliscy blachodachówce rukki...
Ogólnie jak dotąd koszty 13 000 zł materiał plus 5000 ekipa ...dziś mam zamiar dokładnie w exelu koszty pisać bo juz zaczynaja nam uciekać kwoty...jest mtoś chętny na porównywanie kosztów?
Druga dyskusja z czego murować? Kierownik budowy mówi portherm, ekipa ytong...jakie jest wasze zdanie?

----------


## Kamila.

My rolet nie chcemy, mimo tego że wcześniej braliśmy je pod uwagę dość mocno.
Ani nie są one przeszkodą dla złodzieja (lepiej zainwestować w dobry monitoring i system alarmowy oraz patrol wzywany w razie czego jednym ruchem), ani nie będą nam potrzebne żeby osłonić się od słońca, gdyż przy WM i GWC powinniśmy sobie radzić z chłodzeniem domu  :smile: 

My postawiliśmy na Ytonga 600 (nie bierzemy jednak energo gdyż jest on cholernie kruchy w porównaniu ze zwykłym bloczkiem). 
Ściany działowe będą z silki.

Słyszałam że ekipy wolą budować z Ytonga gdyż murowanie z tych bloczków jest o niebo szybsze i przyjemniejsze niż z porothermu. Nasz kierbud (nie powiązany z ekipą) o porothermie nie wypowiadał się pozytywnie, wręcz przeciwnie...

----------


## Katarzyna_90

Witam,

Plan jest wystartować z budową na jesień a jeśli nie to wiosna 2018

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

WM i WC pomagają, ale słońce będzie swiecić wprost na TV to słabo. 

Ja od strony wschodniej nie dawałem nic (mam tam zadaszenie tarasu), od strony frontowej (zachodniej) dałem żaluzje fasadowe. 
Super wyglądają ale sporo droższe od rolet...

----------


## Myjk

Z tymi żaluzjami to paradoks, wydawałoby się, że powinny być tańsze niż rolety. Ja będę robić rolety na parterze, żeby z automatu się odsłaniać od sąsiadów. Na piętrze oleję rolety, będą tylko żaluzje w oknach.

Poroterm to zło. Beton komórkowy łatwy dla ekipy i to tyle z zalet. Mój majster odmówił budowy z powyższych, robi tylko z silki, mimo że najcięższa robota.

----------


## asolt

> ... ani nie będą nam potrzebne żeby osłonić się od słońca, gdyż przy WM i GWC powinniśmy sobie radzić z chłodzeniem domu


Nie poradzicie sobie, gwc jest wyjątkowo nieefektywnym system chłodzenia, jego wydajnosc w połaczeniu wm nie zapewni schłodzenia, moze tylko spowolni nagrzewanie domu.

----------


## Kamila.

> WM i WC pomagają, ale słońce będzie swiecić wprost na TV to słabo.


I dlatego mamy specjalnie zaprojektowane pomieszczenie do tv i innych ekranów  :wink: 
Tam słońce nie będzie świeciło mimo tego ze okna są od południa - zapobiegnie temu dość szeroki na metr okap dachu.
Salon będzie służył do zupełnie innych celów a jakby jednak tv był w nim niezbędny to też znajdzie się miejsce w którym słońce nie będzie dawało po ekranie  :smile: 
A tak poza tym, to nie po to chciałam mieć ogród żeby siedzieć w domu i oglądać tv  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamila.

Asolt, aż mi głupio  :oops:  
Maila do Ciebie w sprawie ozc, piszę już od stycznia czy lutego i ciągle nie mam wszystkich danych (część z nich wychodzi w praniu, jak chociażby ta nasza niezabudowana ale mocno ocieplona część płyty fundamentowej).
Moja gorsza połowa znowu codziennie ma zamiar dzwonić do Adama_mk i też jakoś dni lecą...
Ech, muszę się zebrać, zebrać dane i zebrać wszystko co nie zebrane  :big grin:

----------


## Busters

> Hej, u nas fundamenty już są  dziś uszczelnianie. W przyszłym tygodniu jak pogoda pozwoli piasek. Musi wejść hydraulik. I beton...steropian na ocieplenie 2400... 
> mamy dyskusje w domu o roletach zewnętrznych, wstępne wyceny mamy na 21 (davex) i 24 000 (sapor) brutto okien całość z roletami...ale...tak nam sie marzyły inna ze świetlikami w tarasie a wyszło ze ni w pizdu nie założymy rolet zewnętrznych na okna tarasowe i teraz pytanie czy w ogole rolety zakładać? Na te trzy pozostałe okna w domu na parterze? Jakie jest wasze zdanie? Ps te droższe okna ale maja jedna okleinę ma okna, drzwi zewnętrzne i bramę garażowa..
> I myślę czy warte to jest 3 000zl dodatkowo? 
> Dach wybraliśmy, zaliczka wpłacona, bedzie ceramiczna płaska plano 11 ale udalo wynegocjować 1500zl rabatu dodatkowo. To mamy w tej cenie dwa okna dachowe  tak czy siak drogi dach, a juz byliśmy bliscy blachodachówce rukki...
> Ogólnie jak dotąd koszty 13 000 zł materiał plus 5000 ekipa ...dziś mam zamiar dokładnie w exelu koszty pisać bo juz zaczynaja nam uciekać kwoty...jest mtoś chętny na porównywanie kosztów?
> Druga dyskusja z czego murować? Kierownik budowy mówi portherm, ekipa ytong...jakie jest wasze zdanie?


Rolet nie mam, nie widze sensu ich zakladania  :big tongue:  

Material: ekipie sie nie dziwie ze chce ytonga  :big grin:  ja proponuje silikat.

----------


## asolt

> Asolt, aż mi głupio  
> Maila do Ciebie w sprawie ozc, piszę już od stycznia czy lutego i ciągle nie mam wszystkich danych (część z nich wychodzi w praniu, jak chociażby ta nasza niezabudowana ale mocno ocieplona część płyty fundamentowej).
> Moja gorsza połowa znowu codziennie ma zamiar dzwonić do Adama_mk i też jakoś dni lecą...
> Ech, muszę się zebrać, zebrać dane i zebrać wszystko co nie zebrane


Jezeli są rzuty i przekroje i PZT to jest juz wystarczająco, resztę przyjmę standardowo i pózniej sie zaktualizuje.

----------


## Myjk

> Rolet nie mam, nie widze sensu ich zakladania


Ja tylko i wyłącznie aby po zmierzchu, gdy zaczyna być widać wszystko co się robi w domu, z automatu spuścić zasłonę -- zamiast latać i zaciągać klasyczne zasłony w oknach czy inne markizy/żaluzje wewnętrzne.  :wink:  I dlatego tylko na parterze, bo na piętrze to już w sumie mniejszy problem, nikt się raczej gołej fajki nie dopatrzy z dołu, czy nawet z piętra.  :wink: 

asolcie, skoro już jesteś, możesz się rozpruć na temat zalet pierwszej warstwy z porotermu zasypanego perlitem w stosunku do ciągu np. z silki?  :big tongue:

----------


## Busters

> Ja tylko i wyłącznie aby po zmierzchu, gdy zaczyna być widać wszystko co się robi w domu, z automatu spuścić zasłonę -- zamiast latać i zaciągać klasyczne zasłony w oknach czy inne markizy/żaluzje wewnętrzne.  I dlatego tylko na parterze, bo na piętrze to już w sumie mniejszy problem, nikt się raczej gołej fajki nie dopatrzy z dołu, czy nawet z piętra. 
> 
> asolcie, skoro już jesteś, możesz się rozpruć na temat zalet pierwszej warstwy z porotermu zasypanego perlitem w stosunku do ciągu np. z silki?


Ja cos bardziej wewnetrznego planuje zaslony/rolety. Rolety mi sie bardziej z antykradziezowka kojarza. Zeby sie zaslonic przewiduje cos tanszego

----------


## asolt

> J
> 
> asolcie, skoro już jesteś, możesz się rozpruć na temat zalet pierwszej warstwy z porotermu zasypanego perlitem w stosunku do ciągu np. z silki?


Zaletą jest zmniejszenie strat do gruntu stosunkowo niskim kosztem

----------


## agaz_75

> Ileż można czekać na decyzje kredytową!!! Ktoś już składał wnioski i czeka?


My na razie czekamy na zielone światło żeby złozyć .

----------


## Myjk

> Zaletą jest zmniejszenie strat do gruntu stosunkowo niskim kosztem


Tyle to wiadomo, inaczej by się tego pewnie nie robiło.  :wink:  Mi chodzi o trochę pełniejsze wyjaśnienie. W ten sposób ogranicza się przenikanie pionowe? Jeśli tak, to po co tam zasypywać perlit, skoro powietrze jest lepszym izolatorem?

----------


## KaLOLina

Hmmm 
Wszytskie okna poza kuchennym są od naszego kawałka pola, zero zabudowy, więc sąsiad nam nie zajrzy...kumpela mnie straszyła jakimś zboczuchem w jęczmieniu siedzącym ale niech się wstydzi ten kto patrzy, nie ten kto się rozbiera  :wink:  mam tak mało tych okien (bo mam mały dom) że kupię sobie rzymskie rolety...
Właśnie kierownik budowy zadzwonił z opierdolem (mnie opieprzył az mnie zatkało) że 1. Nad czym sie zastanawiamy z czego budować, ze po co nam wyceny jak portherm? 2. Dlaczego nie poinformowałam go źe wczoraj podpisałam umowę na przyłącze wody (w lipcu założą liczniki jak juz mury będą)... noż kude, wczoraj mielismy zapieprz, zjechaliśmy ledwo co bo rodzina pod drzwiami czekała (mój miał urodziny i szliśmy masowo do knajpy)... miałam głowę dzwonić. 

Mamy problem z drzewami na wjeździe...jest wielka topola i wiąz...w pasie drogowym, właściciel powiat. Wniosek o wycinkę składał 3lata temu poprzedni właściciel działki, pózniej my dwa lata temu, w zeszłym roku zmierzyli wreszczie (po naszych usilnych prośbach) i zaznaczyli do wycinki...i ...nic... dziś sasziedzi dzwonią ze wioskę dalej powiat topole wycina, to ja juz za telefon do nich...a ci ze nie maja pieniędzy na wycięcie moich drzew, mimo ze topola we wjeździe a my juz zaczęliśmy budowę! Sic!!! Ale za chwile podadzą numer do wykonawcy, mam sie dogadać za ile wytnie i na ich koszt odwiezie od razu im drzewo (o wycenę drzewa na wykup wniosek złożyliśmy w styczniu, do dziś bez ospodwiedzi)... i co? Do teraz nie mam namiarów. Bo interwencje w sprawie znaku maja i nie moze w telefonie sprawdzić..,sąsiad wyjechał to nawet nie podskoczy do ekipy pogadać, ja w Poznaniu a auto na serwisie...
Topole muszę wyciąć bo menda kilka metrów wysoka (pień w obwodzie z 2m). Obok stoi wiąz- też moge wyciąc ale nie wiem czy chce? Powinnam ? Na drzewach sie nie znam nic...

Ps bezzębne uśmiechy mojego synka sa najpiękniejsze na świecie!!

----------


## aghata86

My musimy wyciag brzozy na drodze gminnej ktore rosna przed nasza dzialka ale gmina nam napisala zee zezwalaja wyciac wszystkie brzozy ktorych srednica niema jest wieksza jak 50cm na wysokosci 130cm

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Gratuluje transzy. My czekamy na decyzje wstepna w, ING teraz duzo wnioskow i na wstepna czeka sie ok 10 dni roboczych. Jeszcze skladamy w mbanku ale tam to ponoc w ogole dlugo sie czeka.


My czekamy już 5tygodni i nadal nie ma decyzji  :sad:

----------


## Ruda maruda

Jak widzę tę pogodę to cieszę się że zaczęliśmy tak wcześnie i domek już dawno stoi  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Od wczoraj na dzialce stoi szafka pomiarowa. W przyszlym tyg juz powinny byc decyzje kredytowe juz i bedziemy mogli w koncu ruszyc

----------


## laurap

Mamy pozwolenie na budowę  :smile:   w czerwcu ruszamy!

----------


## Myjk

ŁŁŁoooo, bravo, bravo.  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

Cześć  :smile: 
Wypadałoby się przywitać  :bye: , jako że w tym roku planujemy z mężem rozpocząć budowę. Projekt wyrysowany i złożony w Starostwie czeka na wydanie pozwolenia (@#%#^ kilka niecenzuralnych słów mogłabym na temat tej procedury powiedzieć...). My budujemy w dolnośląskim, projekt mamy indywidualny, dom z użytkowym poddaszem. Forum to skarbnica opinii, informacji i frustracji  :wink:  więc mam nadzieję, że z jednej strony dowiemy się wielu rzeczy i unikniemy przynajmniej oczywistych błędów, a z drugiej, nie będąc ekspertami w żadnej dziedzinie budowlanej, podzielimy się naszymi spostrzeżeniami i opiniami. 
Pozdrawiamy wszystkich serdecznie, a Bocianiakom życzymy powodzenia i kibicujemy waszym poczynaniom  :wave:

----------


## aghata86

Decyzja wstepna w ING pozytywna

----------


## laurap

Super!!!

My idziemy w kierunku Millennium jednak. Dla nas ważne jest aby nie było prowizji na wejściu i wyjściu bo sprzedamy mieszkanie i spłacimy kredyt. Tam nam wyszło przy tych parametrach najtaniej. Też w tym tyg składamy wniosek. Mam nadzieję że i to nie potrwa długo.

Mi wychodzi, że nasze pozwolenie zajęło nam 3 tygodnie.... bardzo szybko się uwinęli i nie było z tym żadnych problemów.

Poza tym mój mąż oszalał i kupujemy jeszcze jedną działkę na naszym osiedlu. Sąsiadującą z nami od tyłu. Dzięki temu będziemy mieli ogromny ogród i ewentualnie jakiś posag dla chętnych potomnych  :wink:  Brak jednego sąsiada również zachęca  :big tongue:

----------


## freethinker

A ja nie wiem, w jakim kierunku idę. Na razie dostałem tylko jedną ofertę - z BZWBK. I jest słabawa. Nie dość, że marża wysoka - 2,09, to jeszcze parę dodatkowych wymogów, zwłaszcza boli ubezpieczenie obowiązkowe na życie, które - jak podejrzewam - pewnie przed niczym nie chroni. Zwłaszcza spadkobierców. Już widzę żonę, jak latami procesuje się z tym towarzystwem. Ubezpieczenie to zło. Może i się sam kiedyś z własnej woli ubezpieczę, ale zrobię to po dokładnej analizie OWU, a nie dlatego, że mi bank kazał.
W ogóle wkurzony jestem dzisiaj. Umawiałem się z wykonawcą, że dzisiaj zaczniemy ściągać humus i będziemy przepust budować. Przyjeżdżam rano (specjalnie wziąłem urlop), a tam ni żywej duszy. Koparkowy dzwoni i bluźni na wykonawcę, że ten mu rano przez telefon powiedział, że dzisiaj nie przyjedzie, bo gdzieś indziej musi beton wylać, a on innemu klientowi odmówił, a czas dla mnie będzie miał może za tydzień. Do mnie wykonawca w ogóle nie raczył się odezwać. Telefonu też nie odbierał. Raczył odebrać po dziesiątej i coś tam mętnie się tłumaczył awarią na innej budowie. Prawdę mówiąc, miałem ochotę go wypieprzyć, ale - powiedzmy to sobie uczciwie - jesteśmy na tych ludzi zdani. W budowlance jest trochę jak w IT, tylko zarobki odrobinę niższe. Jak ktoś coś potrafi, to ma robotę zaklepaną na wiele miesięcy do przodu. Jak ktoś nic nie umie, to ma robotę na kilka tygodni do przodu. Od ręki to można znaleźć chyba tylko takiego majstra, który nie tylko, że nic nie umie, to jeszcze partaczy i niszczy materiał. Nie jest pozytywnie, skoro na początku współpracy facet wywija takie maniany, ale mam nadzieję, że przynajmniej murować potrafi.

----------


## swieja

freethinker to faktycznie słabo wyszło.
U nas póki co jest w porządku. Ekipa chyba udana. Mamy już wylany beton. Dziś zaczęli murować. Za tydzień ma być piasek ubijany. Wczoraj się przeszłam po tym pierwszym betonie i stwierdziłam, że strasznie małe to wszystko! Ale mąż mnie uspokajał, że to tylko takie wrażenie. Mam nadzieję, bo kurcze wydaje się to wszystko ciasne okropnie...
Dziwnie tak chodzić sobie po własnych fundamentach  :smile:  
Zasadziłam przy płocie kalinę i bez i cieszę się jak dziecko!
Muszę skontaktować się z firmą ogrodniczą bo potrzebujemy projektu ogrodu. Doszłam do wniosku, że sama nie ogarnę całej koncepcji.

----------


## Myjk

To ja mam odwrotne wrażenie, moje fundamenty wyglądają przepastnie... Może jak się zasypie to się automagicznie zmniejszy.

----------


## aghata86

W koncu jest mobilna wersja forum.

----------


## Patryk K.

Witam  :smile:  na imię mi Patryk i w tym roku rozpocząłem budowe własnego domku  :smile:

----------


## Bepo

Nareszcie! Po pięciu latach marzeń i półtora roku planowania, załatwiania formalności, uśmiechania się do dziesiątek pań w urzędach... MAMY FUNDAMENTY!  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

Kto z was (już budujących) ma kier-buda, który jako podstawową pracę ma etat gdzieś przy dużym osiedlu? Mamy jednego z polecenia, bardzo dobrze się zapowiada, ale kieruje dużą budową, na etacie i obawiamy się czy będzie w miarę dyspozycyjny. Jak to jest u was?

----------


## mother_nature

Zazwyczaj kierbud ciągnie kilka budów jednocześnie. Zależy jakie masz oczekiwania i jak często byś chciała, żeby przyjeżdżał. To należy uzgodnić a potem zawrzeć w umowie. Jeśli chcesz mieć człowieka, który będzie pilnował ekipy, to może poszukaj inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego.

----------


## Myjk

> Kto z was (już budujących) ma kier-buda, który jako podstawową pracę ma etat gdzieś przy dużym osiedlu? Mamy jednego z polecenia, bardzo dobrze się zapowiada, ale kieruje dużą budową, na etacie i obawiamy się czy będzie w miarę dyspozycyjny. Jak to jest u was?


Mój kierbud ma ze 12 budów w różnym miejscu. Trzeba rozróżnić kierbuda, którego zadaniem jest kontrola najważniejszych, kluczowych etapów (typu zgodność wytyczenia z projektem, poprawność wiązań zbrojenia, ilość użytej stali, etc.), aż po wpisy w DB, od majstra który nadzoruje każdą wbitą łopatę. Oczywiście może być kierbud i majster w jednym (taki master kierbud)  :wink:  nad majstrem z ekipy, ale to już inna bajka i pewnie zupełnie inne pieniądze.

----------


## Doli.

Ja to rozróżniam, ale nie o to mi chodziło w pytaniu  :smile:  Jak ktoś siedzi na etacie, to być może nie ma elastycznego czasu pracy i pomimo, że ma jedną budowę (plus moją drugą), to kontakt z nim może być utrudniony, np. tylko popołudniami. A jak ktoś ma 20 budów ale jest niezależnym kier-budem, to ma do dyspozycji cały dzień i łatwiej jest się umówić na konkretną wizytę. Chodziło mi w pytaniu czy ktoś ma kier-buda pracującego gdzieś na etacie i czy to może być kłopotliwe.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja to rozróżniam, ale nie o to mi chodziło w pytaniu  Jak ktoś siedzi na etacie, to być może nie ma elastycznego czasu pracy i pomimo, że ma jedną budowę (plus moją drugą), to kontakt z nim może być utrudniony, np. tylko popołudniami. A jak ktoś ma 20 budów ale jest niezależnym kier-budem, to ma do dyspozycji cały dzień i łatwiej jest się umówić na konkretną wizytę. Chodziło mi w pytaniu czy ktoś ma kier-buda pracującego gdzieś na etacie i czy to może być kłopotliwe.


Chyba że kierbud jest doktorem, poza nadzorowaniem budów jeszcze wykłada na uczelni i też ma tylko środy ledwo wolne.  :wink:  Więc pytanie o dostępność najlepiej zadać samemu kierbudowi jak u niego z czasem. Ja się umówiłem na kontrole w środy właśnie, ew. na gwałt jak ważny etap wypadnie w inny dzień. Póki co się sprawdza.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Ja to rozróżniam, ale nie o to mi chodziło w pytaniu  Jak ktoś siedzi na etacie, to być może nie ma elastycznego czasu pracy i pomimo, że ma jedną budowę (plus moją drugą), to kontakt z nim może być utrudniony, np. tylko popołudniami. A jak ktoś ma 20 budów ale jest niezależnym kier-budem, to ma do dyspozycji cały dzień i łatwiej jest się umówić na konkretną wizytę. Chodziło mi w pytaniu czy ktoś ma kier-buda pracującego gdzieś na etacie i czy to może być kłopotliwe.


My tak mieliśmy ale budowę prowadzi na tej samej ulicy więc miał blisko i nie było problemu żeby podszedł w trakcie pracy. Znam też takich co kierownik się tylko wpisuje do dziennika i nic więcej...

----------


## Ruda maruda

> freethinker to faktycznie słabo wyszło.
> U nas póki co jest w porządku. Ekipa chyba udana. Mamy już wylany beton. Dziś zaczęli murować. Za tydzień ma być piasek ubijany. Wczoraj się przeszłam po tym pierwszym betonie i stwierdziłam, że strasznie małe to wszystko! Ale mąż mnie uspokajał, że to tylko takie wrażenie. Mam nadzieję, bo kurcze wydaje się to wszystko ciasne okropnie...
> Dziwnie tak chodzić sobie po własnych fundamentach  
> Zasadziłam przy płocie kalinę i bez i cieszę się jak dziecko!
> Muszę skontaktować się z firmą ogrodniczą bo potrzebujemy projektu ogrodu. Doszłam do wniosku, że sama nie ogarnę całej koncepcji.


Też tak miałam dopóki były stemple.

----------


## berrt

Witajcie,
my również planujemy zacząć budowę domy w tym roku, póki co urząd nas niszczy na każdym kroku.
Najpierw 9 miesięcy załatwialiśmy podział działki i przepisanie jej od teściów. A teraz od lutego czekamy na warunki zabudowy i nadal ich nie mamy...
Forum czytam od kwietnia zeszłego roku, etapy były takie: wiem już wszystko czego chce rewelacja - ale czytam dalej i nagle nie wiem już nic - i zaś czytam i co do połowy to nadal nie mam pewności  :big grin:  

działkę dostaliśmy od teściów na której stała stara rudera a w niej ogromny śmietnik (wszystko od lat z trzech domów składowane bo może się przyda, albo nie ma gdzie tego wyrzucić to wrzucę to do starej chałpy)
po kilku miesiącach pracy udało się to zwalić, ciągle jesteśmy jednak na etapie porządkowania, gdyż teść nasadził na tej działce stado drzewek i przy wyrywaniu ich na pewno zostały uszkodzone stare dreny bo działka w połowie jest totalnie zalana, jak popada deszcz to minimum trzeba czekać dwa tygodnie żeby wyschło i żeby mogła wjechać koparka.  :bash: 
projekt mamy wybrany :

----------


## Doli.

*Berrt* - powodzenia i cierpliwości. Urzędy potrafią zaleźć za skórę...

----------


## jaromkv

Czy nadal do pozwolenia na budowę potrzebne są warunki techniczne przyłączy. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że wymóg ten jest zniesiony.

Druga sprawa jeśli chodzi o Tauron. Wystarczy wniosek o ustalenia branżowe ? Bo w Punkcie Obsługi dostałem wniosek o warunki techniczne przyłącza, a w nim muszę już określić na co i jakiej mocy przyłącze mnie interesuję. W moim przypadku pewno tymczasowe na plac budowy z tym, że takie przyłącze dopiero około października będzie mnie interesowało.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## aghata86

My musielismy miec warunki przylaczy pradu i wody, gazu u nas nie ma wiec nie mysielismy. Warunki dostalismy w styczniu a dopiero tydzien temu zamontowali nam szafke pomiarowowa. Do 23 czerwca mam czas aby podlaczyc licznik i podpisuje umowe. We niosku pisze sie kiedy macie w planach pobór i dopiero wtedy montuja.My wnioskowalismy o docelowe dom jednorodzinny a i tak ja czas budowy bedzie taryfa budowlana.

----------


## Kaizen

> My musielismy miec warunki przylaczy pradu i wody,


Masz do tego jakieś uzasadnienie?
W 2015 r na początku było jeszcze tak:
_
3. Projekt budowlany powinien zawierać:
[...]
3) stosownie do potrzeb:
a) oświadczenia właściwych jednostek organizacyjnych o zapewnieniu dostaw energii, wody, ciepła i gazu, odbioru ścieków oraz o warunkach przyłączenia obiektu do sieci wodociągowych, kanalizacyjnych, cieplnych, gazowych, elektroenergetycznych, telekomunikacyjnych oraz dróg lądowych,
_

Ale potem weszła nowelizacja Prawa Budowlanego i zmieniła:
_
12) w art. 34:
a) w ust. 3:
– pkt 3 otrzymuje brzmienie:
„3) stosownie do potrzeb – w przypadku drogi krajowej lub wojewódzkiej, oświadczenie właściwego za rządcy drogi o możliwości połączenia działki z drogą, zgodnie z przepisami o drogach publicznych;”,_

Od tego czasu nawet gorliwy urzędnik nie ma podstaw do domagania się oświadczeń ani tym bardziej warunków przyłączy.




> My wnioskowalismy o docelowe dom jednorodzinny a i tak ja czas budowy bedzie taryfa budowlana.


Masz uzasadnienie odmowy Gxx? Formalnie nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "taryfa budowlana". Są taryfy z grupy G ("cywilne") i z grupy C (biznesowe). Bardzo mnie ciekawi. Wszyscy piszą że nie można mieć na budowie G11 bo tak mówili im. Jesteś pierwszą osobą, która pisze, że zawnioskowała o Gxx i nie dostała. To chyba dostałaś tę odmowę na piśmie? Czy skutecznie zniechęcili Cię do złożenia pisma?

Ja, jak zawnioskowałem o G11 to dostałem.

----------


## freethinker

Ja mam gminę wyjątkowo bezproblemową. Powiat też zresztą był ok. Drzewka w rowie melioracyjnym uniemożliwiały mi budowę zjazdu. Napisałem do powiatu. Przyjechali i wycięli. Nawet aż za dużo.
Co do kierownika budowy, to ma swoją pracę, ale wybrałem go głównie dlatego, że mieszka niedaleko od mojej działki. Wpada tam w drodze  do pracy i wracając z pracy. Nie ma z tym problemu.

----------


## aghata86

Moze ta nowelizacja mowi o zgloszeniu budowy do zgloszenia nie trzeba warunkow do pozwolenia na budowe musielismy miec te warunki i musielismy miec tez badanie gruntu przez geologa.

Co do Tauronu nie wiem nie znam sie, wiem tyle ze wnioskowalam na docelowy dom jednorodzinny a pan ktory montowal nam szafke powiedzial, ze zmiana taryfy nastwpuje dopiero kiedy jest ssz

----------


## Buczi

> Co do Tauronu nie wiem nie znam sie, wiem tyle ze wnioskowalam na docelowy dom jednorodzinny a pan ktory montowal nam szafke powiedzial, ze zmiana taryfy nastwpuje dopiero kiedy jest ssz


U mnie było podobnie (PGE Dystrybucja O. Warszawa) jak byłem w elektrowni po raz pierwszy (przy załatwianiu warunków przyłącza do PoB) to miła Pani mi zasugerowała abym z wnioskiem o przyłącze wstrzymał się do momentu, aż będę miał SSZ żeby mogli od razu dać G11

----------


## agb

Jak przy SSZ złożysz wniosek o przyłącze, to możesz dom wykończyć a prądu dalej nie mieć. Chociaż PGE mówi, że teraz już tak długo się nie czeka. G11 można mieć wcześniej. Kaizen nawet opisał jak.

----------


## walec7_7

No to może i czas najwyższy się przywitać  :smile:  

W tym roku planuję ruszyć z budową. Działka, papierologia i PnB jest. 
Obecnie został wytyczony budynek ale pogoda w tym roku nie pozwala zacząć  :sad:  Mam nadzieje że za niedługo się poprawi i będzie można ruszyć. 

Z ciekawostek to dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem i na płycie fundamentowej. Czytam forum już od dłuższego czasu więc może trzeba zacząć się udzielać, zadawać pytania i starać się pomagać  :smile:  Oczywiście dołączam do klubu samorobów  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

Towarzysze niedoli budowlanej pomóżcie w namierzeniu solidnej taczki budowlanej  :roll eyes: 
Potrzebuję kupić porządną taczkę (w oczekiwaniu na ekipę bierzemy się za oczko wodne i parę innych pierdół  :big grin:  )
Oczko będzie miało powierzchnię około 50 m2, głębokość jakieś 1,5 - 1,7 m. Część prac wykona koparka ale wszelkie wgłębienia i zakola trzeba będzie kopać ręcznie.

----------


## Myjk

Łomatko 50m2 i 1,7 ? Ja mam teraz wymurowane 1,4 co stanowi do (mojej) pachy sięgającą wodę -- zostało trochę bloczków i się zastanawiam czy nie spłycić żeby służyło bardziej do zabawy a jednocześnie aby gruntu nie pozbywało narybku. Do pływania największych ryb realnie wystarczy głębokość 100 cm, inna sprawa ze skakaniem -- co też daje zabawę a im głębiej tym lepiej.  :wink:  Generalnie odradzono mi robienie różnych wysokości w oczku, bo to znacznie podraża koszty folii i samego (dobrego) wykonania.

----------


## jaromkv

> Prowizorką budowlaną nazywane jest zasilanie placu budowy (najczęściej napowietrzne), budynku mieszkalnego lub innego obiektu będącego w budowie, które Inwestor wykonuje we własnym zakresie.
> 
> Opłata za przyłączenie uzależniona jest od zakresu rozbudowy sieci – jeżeli nie jest konieczna, to zgodnie z Taryfą, 
> opłata za przyłączenie wynosi 7,74 zł za każdy kW wnioskowanej mocy przyłączeniowej.
> 
> W przypadku zasilania placu budowy, Klient jest kwalifikowany do grupy taryfowej C i nie ma możliwości korzystania z grupy taryfowej G11.


Znalazłem w FAQ na stronie Taurona. Lepiej będzie jak zawnioskuję o mniejszą moc i przyłącze tymczasowe. U mnie na działce już stoi prowizorka, poprzedni właściciel dobre kilka lat temu je zrobił. Następnie zdjął licznik, bo zrezygnował z budowy. Ale blaszak z podciągniętym kablem ze słupa stoi.
Orientuje się ktoś jaka była by opłata za moc 7 KW w tej taryfie budowlanej ?

----------


## aghata86

Czeka ktosna nana decyzjesię kredytowa w ING?

----------


## Kaizen

> Znalazłem w FAQ na stronie Taurona. Lepiej będzie jak zawnioskuję o mniejszą moc i przyłącze tymczasowe. U mnie na działce już stoi prowizorka, poprzedni właściciel dobre kilka lat temu je zrobił


Czemu nie chcesz prądu na działce wykorzystywanej do celów rekreacyjnych? Do podłączenia przyczepy kempingowej jak przyjedziesz na weekend czy do pompy do studni głębinowej, żeby sobie herbatkę zrobić?

----------


## Kamila.

> Łomatko


 :big grin: 
Chcemy mieć w przyszłości ciut większe rybki niż karaski  :wink:  i pewność że dadzą sobie radę zimą. 
Zastanawiam się tylko nad jedną rzeczą, jak zrobić taki myk aby ryby się nie rozmnażały. 
No ale to temat na kiedyś, chwilowo wciąż poszukuję taczki ☹️

----------


## swieja

No to masz do wyboru, albo wpuścić jedną płeć, albo dorzucić coś co będzie zjadać jaja i narybek. Antykoncepcji dla ryb nie ma  :smile:

----------


## Kaja12M2

Witam, 


    To i my się przywitamy.  Powoli i u nas coś powstaje, mam nadzieję, że stan surowy zamknięty do końca roku będzie stał. Projekt z Archonu "Dom w jeżynach 2 PD" po niewielkich przeróbkach. Działamy! Jak to mówią "Wielkie rzeczy mają mały początek".

----------


## Doli.

> Witam, 
>     To i my się przywitamy.  Powoli i u nas coś powstaje, mam nadzieję, że stan surowy zamknięty do końca roku będzie stał. Projekt z Archonu "Dom w jeżynach 2 PD" po niewielkich przeróbkach. Działamy! Jak to mówią "Wielkie rzeczy mają mały początek".


Cześć i powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## Kaja12M2

Dziękuję. Przyda się  :smile:

----------


## blanchet

Witam sie i ja.
Zaczeliśmy już budowę od wykopania basenu na piwnicę :wink:  (kilka dni deszcze wystarczyło :wink: 
Dziś geodeta robi oznaczenia pod fundament. Mamy nadzieje zamknąć stan surowy przed zimą.
Budujemy sie w górach, teren lekko pochyły (ok 2,,5 m różnicy terenu na całej szerokości domu), projekt własny, ekipa - mąż i znajomy budowlaniec :wink: 
trzymajcie kciuki :wink:

----------


## Myjk

U mnie stan ZERO.  :big tongue:  Lokowanie produktu: https://youtu.be/cSqhDl7DddA
Ale krzywo mi chudziaka zrobili, lenie.  :sad: 

@annatulipanna, walczę z oknami, podkradłem Twoją sugestię co do ciepłego montażu okien w opasce XPS. Szkic poglądowy przekroju mi taki wyszedł:



Tu jest naszkicowane 5 cm opaska, oraz 7-8cm parapetu, ale myślę czy nie dać opaski 10 cm, bo widzę tam nadal spory mostek przy 5cm... Tak realnie to pewnie lepiej byłoby z 15 cm, tylko jak wtedy chwycą okno do muru?

Rozmawiałem z moimi okiennikami, robili takie coś już u kogoś i mogą zrobić u mnie. Tylko oni nie wklejają XPSa, muszą to mieć już gotowe przed zdjęciem pomiarów na okna.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozmawiałem z moimi okiennikami, robili takie coś już u kogoś i mogą zrobić u mnie.


Mi w dwóch salonach mówili, że maks 2cm grubości. Ale odpuściłem, bo przy BK nie robi to wielkiej różnicy, a jeszcze straszyli, że tynki położone na różne materiały mogą pękać, jak się tynkarz nie przyłoży i odpowiednio nie zazbroi. Do tego, o czym już tu dyskutowaliśmy, wyjeżdżasz na okna ociepleniem z trzech stron (ile, to zależy od gustu i profili). A od dołu IMO warto dać ciepły parapet. 

Dopytaj, czy zmienia wstawienie grubego XPS zmienia coś w kwestii gwarancji.

----------


## annatulipanna

> annatulipanna, walczę z oknami, podkradłem Twoją sugestię co do ciepłego montażu okien w opasce XPS. Szkic poglądowy przekroju mi taki wyszedł:
> 
> 
> 
> Tu jest naszkicowane 5 cm opaska, oraz 7-8cm parapetu, ale myślę czy nie dać opaski 10 cm, bo widzę tam nadal spory mostek przy 5cm... Tak realnie to pewnie lepiej byłoby z 15 cm, tylko jak wtedy chwycą okno do muru?
> 
> Rozmawiałem z moimi okiennikami, robili takie coś już u kogoś i mogą zrobić u mnie. Tylko oni nie wklejają XPSa, muszą to mieć już gotowe przed zdjęciem pomiarów na okna.


Hej *Myjku*. U mnie będzie XPS grubości 3 cm. Chciałam 5, ale mnie odwiedziono od takiej grubości. 3 cm podobno wystarczy w zupełności (mam mury z BK). U mnie opaskę z XPS-a wykonuje ekipa murująca chałupkę. Jak pewnie widziałeś w moim dzienniku, mój majster zdecydował się na wycinanie w murze wnęki na XPS na ok. 10 cm w głąb bloczka, żeby właśnie od wewnątrz budynku tynki były kładzione na BK a nie na XPS. Ekipa robi to w cenie murowania, XPS też wkleją w cenie, dlatego się zgodziłam, na taki myk. Ja bym się nie obawiała tych pękających tynków na XPS-sie. Moi znajomi tak mają i nic się nie dzieje.
Ja mam zamówione okna Vetrex. Biuro, w którym zamawiałam okna zna już temat montażu w XPS-ie i uważają to za bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Jednak przy większych grubościach XPS-a, rzeczywiście mówili o kłopocie z montażem. W przypadku 3cm XPS-a montaż nie wiąże się z żadnymi większymi kosztami. Tylko dają dłuższe kotwy i dyble. Nie szalej z grubością opaski. Ona ma tylko zapewnić odizolowanie okna od muru, resztę zapewni izolacja zewnętrzna. 
Ja mam pozostałości XPS-a z płyty fundamentowej i z tego będą opaski, także ostatecznie cały ten okienny "patetnt" wyszedł mi za darmochę  :rotfl: 
U mnie opaska wokół okien nie wpływa ani na gwarancję, ani na cenę montażu. 
Nie było mnie ostatnio na forum, a na budowie już postępy, których nie miałam czasu pokazać. Ale fajnie rozwiązali zapewnienie wcięcia na XPS-a w nadprożach. Mam nadzieję niedługo zamieścić to w swoim dzienniku  :wink:   :bye:

----------


## Myjk

Czyli takie coś masz:



Pewnie każda grubość większa od 2cm będzie wystarczająca aby wyeliminować ten najgorszy element. Czekam co w poniedziałek powie moja ekipa od okien, w każdym razie u mnie będzie silka, więc gorsze to w obrabianiu od BK a i pewnie więcej izolacji się przyda.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Czyli takie coś masz:
> 
> 
> 
> Pewnie każda grubość większa od 2cm będzie wystarczająca aby wyeliminować ten najgorszy element. Czekam co w poniedziałek powie moja ekipa od okien, w każdym razie u mnie będzie silka, więc gorsze to w obrabianiu od BK a i pewnie więcej izolacji się przyda.


Mam mniej więcej tak, jak to przedstawiłeś na rysunku. Z tym, że pod oknem też jest tylko 3 cm. Parapety zamierzam montować w trakcie robienia izolacji zewnętrznej. Wówczas styropian elewacyjny pod parapetem dopasuję tak, żeby zachować lekki spadek i jednocześnie ciągłość izolacji z XPS-em.
Z silką rzeczywiście chyba nie poszalejesz z robieniem wcięcia w murze. Ale tak jak pisałam, nie przejmowałabym się tak, tynkami wewnątrz budynku. XPS to nie jest zwykły styropian i nie jest tak podatny na wszelkie uszkodzenia. Trzeba tylko dopilnować, żeby prawidłowo obrobili krawędzie na styku mur-XPS i będzie ok. Co do grubości izolacji między murem a oknem też nie pogrubiaj ze względu na rodzaj budulca. Za izolację termiczną odpowiada izolacja zewnętrzna i tu mógłbyś się kusić o więcej, o ile widzisz w tym sens  :wink:   Opaska wokół otworów okiennych ma tylko odciąć okno od muru i 3 cm w zupełności wystarczą, nawet na silce. Nie ważne,czy dasz 3 cm, czy 5 cm i tak najwięcej zależy od poprawności montażu okien. Jak to skopią, to żadna opaska nam nie pomoże  :wink:

----------


## stellina

Witajcie ponownie  :smile: 
widzę parę "znajomych" twarzy z grupy na fb  :smile: 
Wreszcie i my mamy pozwolenie na budowę, po 35 dniach czekania. Obyło się szybciej niż myślałam, ale to dopiero początek. Kurczę budowa domu to tak obszerny wątek, że można kilka lat studiować... 

Czytałam, że są tu inne babeczki, które będą zajmować się wszystkim, czyli poszukiwaniem i zakupem materiałów, rekrutacją ekip do budowy etc. Ehh oprócz pracy, 2 dzieci, jeszcze budowa domu, oj chyba muszę kupić farbę na siwe włosy  :smile:  Ale damy radę  :big grin: 

Słuchajcie, jak to jest u Was z materiałami na budowę, kupujecie wszystko w jednym składzie, czy szukacie np, gdzie jest ten sam materiał, ale taniej i tam zamawiacie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Słuchajcie, jak to jest u Was z materiałami na budowę, kupujecie wszystko w jednym składzie, czy szukacie np, gdzie jest ten sam materiał, ale taniej i tam zamawiacie?


Grubsze zamówienia sprawdzam w innych miejscach. Ale generalnie kupuję w jednym składzie poleconym przez wykonawcę SSO. Praktycznie wszystko mają najtaniej. Nie wiem, czy to przez polecenie. Niestety, wykonawca SSO nie chciał mi sprzedać usługi razem z towarem (wtedy 8% VAT sprawiłoby, że byłoby jeszcze 15% taniej).

Do tego ten mój "główny" skład bez problemu przyjmuje zwroty - ktoś się pomylił  (raczej wykonawca, ale nie wnikałem) i zamówił za krótkie nadproża, za dużo innych rzeczy. I nie było problemu. Co więcej, za zwrot nie płaciłem też za transport, bo zabierali przywożąc kolejną dostawę. I nie płaciłem kaucji za palety i nie przejmowałem się ich zwrotem, bo wracały przy okazji kolejnej dostawy.
Nawet jak znajdowałem nieco taniej gdzie indziej poszczególne rzeczy i koszt dostawy niwelował różnicę. Bo z "głównego" składu jechało trochę drewna, trochę stali, trochę zaprawy, gwoździe i trochę innych drobiazgów. Jakbym to zamówił w 3 składach, to transport byłby ze 3x droższy.

----------


## agb

Który skład wybrałeś? Może być na priv.

----------


## Bepo

Mamy stan zero! Nareszcie  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

A my dalej czekamy na decyzje ostateczna w ing

----------


## Myjk

U mnie się właśnie wbijają na działkę celem przystąpienia do murowania pierwszej warstwy... I już nie wiem czy się cieszyć czy denerwować.  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Witajcie ponownie 
> widzę parę "znajomych" twarzy z grupy na fb 
> Wreszcie i my mamy pozwolenie na budowę, po 35 dniach czekania. Obyło się szybciej niż myślałam, ale to dopiero początek. Kurczę budowa domu to tak obszerny wątek, że można kilka lat studiować... 
> 
> Czytałam, że są tu inne babeczki, które będą zajmować się wszystkim, czyli poszukiwaniem i zakupem materiałów, rekrutacją ekip do budowy etc. Ehh oprócz pracy, 2 dzieci, jeszcze budowa domu, oj chyba muszę kupić farbę na siwe włosy  Ale damy radę 
> 
> Słuchajcie, jak to jest u Was z materiałami na budowę, kupujecie wszystko w jednym składzie, czy szukacie np, gdzie jest ten sam materiał, ale taniej i tam zamawiacie?


Cześć *stellina*!
No są tu inne babeczki ogarniające budowę domu i powiem Ci, że nie taki diabeł straszny. Ale farba do włosów to będzie konieczność  :yes:   Ja odwlekam ten zakup, ile się da, bo to jednak kolejny obowiązek przybędzie, no ale to nieuniknione.... 
Co do materiałów, ja zaopatruje się w pobliskiej hurtowni. Polecił mi ją mój majster, który też jest z mojej okolicy. O tyle mam dobrze, że tu się wszyscy znają i nie muszę po każdą pierdołę jechać i zamawiać, tylko budowlańcy sami dobierają sobie co im brakuje.
Ceny poszczególnych "grubszych" materiałów sprawdzam w kilku miejscach, żeby mieć jakiś punkt odniesienia i ewentualnie negocjować cenę.
Tak np. udało mi się zejść z ceny komina ostatecznie o 1500 PLN. Pierwsza wycena opiewała na 3500 PLN. Poszukałam różnych kominów w innych miejscach, wstrzymałam się z zakupem w moim składzie. I powiedziałam, że za taką cenę nie kupię u nich komina, bo mnie interesuje komin za ok 2000 PLN. I jakoś udało się kolejną wycenę zrobić na 1900 PLN. Także trzeba się orientować w cenach, żeby móc negocjować  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia życzę  :bye:

----------


## stellina

> Cześć *stellina*!
> No są tu inne babeczki ogarniające budowę domu i powiem Ci, że nie taki diabeł straszny. Ale farba do włosów to będzie konieczność   Ja odwlekam ten zakup, ile się da, bo to jednak kolejny obowiązek przybędzie, no ale to nieuniknione.... 
> Co do materiałów, ja zaopatruje się w pobliskiej hurtowni. Polecił mi ją mój majster, który też jest z mojej okolicy. O tyle mam dobrze, że tu się wszyscy znają i nie muszę po każdą pierdołę jechać i zamawiać, tylko budowlańcy sami dobierają sobie co im brakuje.
> Ceny poszczególnych "grubszych" materiałów sprawdzam w kilku miejscach, żeby mieć jakiś punkt odniesienia i ewentualnie negocjować cenę.
> Tak np. udało mi się zejść z ceny komina ostatecznie o 1500 PLN. Pierwsza wycena opiewała na 3500 PLN. Poszukałam różnych kominów w innych miejscach, wstrzymałam się z zakupem w moim składzie. I powiedziałam, że za taką cenę nie kupię u nich komina, bo mnie interesuje komin za ok 2000 PLN. I jakoś udało się kolejną wycenę zrobić na 1900 PLN. Także trzeba się orientować w cenach, żeby móc negocjować 
> Pozdrawiam i powodzenia życzę


Dzięki Wam  za cenne rady  :smile: 
Annatulipanna, mam nadzieję, że też nauczę się tej sztuki negocjacji  :smile:  Na bloczkach już mi się udało, ale na silikatach nie chcą nic opuścić. Mam za Xelle 18 3,67 brutto, a wiem, że można taniej, z tym że jest problem z transportem, bo daleko...  U Was już mury wysoko, piękna działka  :smile:

----------


## Bepo

Są inne babeczki - może mój nick nie brzmi kobieco, ale co tam  :wink:  My poszliśmy za radą majstra i zamawiamy towar ze składu rzut beretem od nas. Nic nie leży na działce, wszystko przywożą na bieżąco.

----------


## Marcin_Ż

No i udało się rozpocząć budowę. Idzie ekspresowo  :smile:  poniżej zdjęcie z budowy ścian fundamentowych w systemie VELOX. 


pozdrawiam

----------


## swieja

My od wczoraj mamy wieniec  :smile: 
Odkryłam bardzo fajny program do projektowania wnętrz na stronie Leroy Merlin. Chodzi u mnie doskonale. Wyrysowałam sobie cały parter! Polecam

----------


## axel83

U mnie prace idą bardzo sprawnie - szybciej niż przypuszczałem. Dzień pod skończeniu dachu, zamontowane okna brama i drzwi, następnego dnia był już hydraulik, elektrykę robiłem z ojcem jeszcze bez dachu nad głową. Po wyjściu hydraulika wpadła ekipa od tynków - w przyszła środę maja skończyć - jestem zdziwiony jakością twardego tynku gipsowego, wygląda super i nie będzie dużo pracy przed malowaniem.

----------


## aghata86

Mamy decyzja pozytywna z banku, podpisujemy umowe i lecimy z budową.

----------


## Marcin_Ż

W piątek wylany chudziak na gruncie, od jutra zaczynają ściany  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

U mnie chudziak lali w środę, potem robili zbrojenia. Beton mieli lać w ławy dzisiaj, ale kierownik dopatrzył się drobnej niedoróbki i miała być dziś ulewa, więc przełożyliśmy na jutro.
I tak sobie buduję, problem w tym, że wydawanie decyzji kredytowej odbywa się w ślimaczym tempie. Jak tak to będzie szło, to kasy mi zabraknie na koncie.

----------


## Hellenaj

Witajcie ponownie  :wink: 

Po długim oczekiwaniu mamy wreszcie pozwolenie ( przepisowe 65 dni :/) niestety z racji powołania stron czekam nadal na decyzję ostateczną... a że poczta u nas działa jak działa....... wiem tyle, że sasiedzi dostali pismo tydzień po wydaniu decyzji, czyli w sumie wyjdzie nam prawie 90dni oczekiwania na ostateczną decyzję... o ile oczywiście sasiedzi nie wniosą sprzeciwu  :wink: 




> Moze ta nowelizacja mowi o zgloszeniu budowy do zgloszenia nie trzeba warunkow do pozwolenia na budowe musielismy miec te warunki i musielismy miec tez badanie gruntu przez geologa.
> 
> Co do Tauronu nie wiem nie znam sie, wiem tyle ze wnioskowalam na docelowy dom jednorodzinny a pan ktory montowal nam szafke powiedzial, ze zmiana taryfy nastwpuje dopiero kiedy jest ssz


Agatha86 u mnie pozwolenie zostało wydane bez warunków przyłączenia wody ( starostwo powiatowe we Wrocławiu) oraz bez badań geologicznych ( mam je zrobione, ale już po złozeniu dokumentów i nie dołaczaliśmy, architekt jedynie przeliczył ponownie fundamenty).

Agatha86 ile w sumie czekaliście na umowę z ING? my na raize zgłosiliśmy wniosek, teraz z tego co mówił doradca potrzebny nasz kosztorys, potem rzeczoznawca wycenia i czekamy.... Możesz napisać jak to u Was po kolei wyglądało? Będę wdzięczna


Wcześniej padł temat rolet zewnętrznych. Do niedawna byłam przekonana, ze zrobimy je na 100% w sypialniach... a teraz jestem na 90% przekonana że ich nie zrobimy  :wiggle:  heh kobieta zmienną jest  :big grin: 
Jak już ktoś wspomniał, rolety nie mają funkcji antywłamaniowej a jedynie zaciemniającą.  Obecnie w wynajmowanym mieszkaniu założyłam wewnętrzne rolety, takie mocowane do ramy, kupione w Biedrze, właśnie zaciemniające. I wiecie co? rewelacyjnie spełnaiają swoją funckję! Zaciemniają idealnie, od środka mają neutralny ( jak dla mnie ) kolor - ecru. Zewnętrzna strona mnie nie obchodzi. A skąd te rozważania? Z wycen..... Za 6 rolet z silnikami musiałabym zapłacić ponad 5 tys... Szczerze? za te 5 tysi wolę zrobić projekt wnętrza domu. Ot tyle, kwestia indywidulanych potrzeb i priorytetow. W razie W rolety zawsze można zamontować później - nie będize to najbardizej estetyczne rozwiązanie, ale da się? da się!

Wybaczcie, że tak się rozpisuję, ale chwilę nie zaglądałam na forum i nadrabiam zaległosci. 
U nas rozwija się jeszcze temat drogi dojazdowej - musimy ją utwardzić, ale ze droga jest gminna ( a właściwie nie droga a działka pod nią przeznaczona) w dodatku nie została jeszcze wyłączona  z produkcji rolnej ( a ma grunt R II czyli chroniony) to na razie czekam na to wyłączenie..... Tutaj pytanie do Was: Czy utwardzając drogi gminne zgłaszaliście do gminy zamiar utwardzenia ??


Freethinker właśnie zauważyłam Twój kod pocztowy, znajome rejony  :wink:  Budujesz w tamtej okolicy? Przepraszam, jeśli już pytałam, ale po prostu nie pamiętam :sad:  CZy mógłbyś polecić swojego kierbuda? Mam wybranego, ale jest dosyć drogi.... Tak więc tematu KB jeszcze nie zamknęłam...

----------


## aghata86

24 kwietnia zlozylismy papiery w ING, 16 maja decyzja wstepna pozytywna, potem donosilismy jeszcze dokumenty, potem znowu musialam umowe z pracy dostarczyc i dzisiaj podpisalismy umowe. Takze troche czasu to trwalo ale najwazniejsze ze umowa podpisana, skladamy wniosek w sadzie i czekamy na kase

----------


## aghata86

Aha i my mielismy swoj operat szacunkowy, zaplacilismy 800zl ale zaoszczedzilismy na czasie i rzeczoznawca wycenil dzialke jak nalezy nie zanizajac wartosci.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Po 7tyg oczekiwań pieniążki już są. W naszym przypadku nie było donoszenia papierów po prostu tyle to trwało (PKO) :/

----------


## pablo8704

heh mają pozwolenia, mają kasiorkę... pozazdrościć :/
A my nadal czekamy na pozwolenie, potem bank i może do zimy fundamenty będą (a miało być dachem przykryte).

----------


## annatulipanna

Głowa do góry *pablo8704*! Każdy z nas przez to przechodził (a przynajmniej większość  :wink: ) Ja na ten przykład łudziłam się, że w grudniu 2016 roku, będziemy już mieszkać. A tymczasem mury pną się w górę od miesiąca i kombinuję jak tu wszystko zgrać, żeby w grudniu tego roku się udało  :Confused:

----------


## pablo8704

no my z żoną mieliśmy dużo przejść, pierwszy wniosek był złożony na koniec października a już mamy czerwiec (trzeba było składać drugi wniosek) ale obiecuję sobie że przed "wbiciem szpadla" a kiedy formalności będą załatwione to zrobimy sobie dobrą imprezę bo to już będzie połowa sukcesu  :tongue:

----------


## Busters

oj tylko Ci sie tak wydaje  :big grin:  formalnosci to pikus

----------


## Tulisko

U mnie od rozpoczęcia robót ziemnych mija 3 miesiąc :wink:  Tymczasem mury parteru pną się do góry :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

Agatha86 dzięki za info odnośnie ING. Zobaczymy jak będzie u nas...

Ruda maruda - chcieliśmy kiedyś wziąć kredyt w PKO - niestety czas oczekiwania na decyzję u nich w naszym przypadku wyniósł 31 dni..... w tym czasie w innym banku załatwilismy kredyt od A do Z, łącznie  z podpisaniem umowy.... Nam akurat zależało wtedy na czasie. Znajomy doradca twierdzi, że PKO ma najdłuższe terminy oczekiwania na formalności.

A teraz ogromna prośba do wszystkich *z okolic Wrocławia:*
*CZy mozecie polecić swoich kierowników budowy?* Jestem wstępnie umówiona z jednym panem, ale z każdym dniem nabieram wątpliwości i szukam akternatyw.....

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Agatha86 dzięki za info odnośnie ING. Zobaczymy jak będzie u nas...
> 
> Ruda maruda - chcieliśmy kiedyś wziąć kredyt w PKO - niestety czas oczekiwania na decyzję u nich w naszym przypadku wyniósł 31 dni..... w tym czasie w innym banku załatwilismy kredyt od A do Z, łącznie  z podpisaniem umowy.... Nam akurat zależało wtedy na czasie. Znajomy doradca twierdzi, że PKO ma najdłuższe terminy oczekiwania na formalności.
> 
> A teraz ogromna prośba do wszystkich *z okolic Wrocławia:*
> *CZy mozecie polecić swoich kierowników budowy?* Jestem wstępnie umówiona z jednym panem, ale z każdym dniem nabieram wątpliwości i szukam akternatyw.....


Mówili nam 4tyg ale im trochę dłużej zeszło :/ też nam zależało na czasie i musieliśmy wszystko przesuwać :/ SSZ powinien już być a okna dopiero się robią  :sad:  II transza tez sie przesunie i tynkarze nam uciekli  :sad:   no nic trzeba sobie radzić i cieszyć się że w ogóle jest za co robić  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

Noo...dzis rano przyszla 1 transza i juz dzialamy. Geodeta zabral projekt bedzie wytyczal, w sobote zamowiony jest ciagnik na koszenie trawska i wycinamy brzozy jutro musze zglosic rozpoczecie robót w starostwie. Kierbud z polecenia tylko budy zadnej tam nie mam, zastanawiam sie nad blaszakiem i jakis kibel trzeba wykombinowac. Jakie macie wc na dzialkach?

----------


## aghata86

Ile placicie za kierownika budowy? Zadzwonilam do jednego to rzucil cene 3-5tys

----------


## apsik9

Witam Budujących  :Smile:  Zaczynamy 12 czerwca. Po upływie roku od kupna działki, na której trzeba było przełożyć sieci kanalizacji deszczowej i sanitarnej.

----------


## Myjk

> Ile placicie za kierownika budowy? Zadzwonilam do jednego to rzucil cene 3-5tys


Zależy co tam w obowiązkach ma. Mój kierbud bierze 2500 za cotygodniową obecność na budowie i ew. przy ważniejszych etapach i wpisy w DB.




> Witam Budujących  Zaczynamy 12 czerwca. Po upływie roku od kupna działki, na której trzeba było przełożyć sieci kanalizacji deszczowej i sanitarnej.


Koniecznie pochwal się założeniami odnośnie domu, żeby można było naprostować.  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Noo...dzis rano przyszla 1 transza i juz dzialamy. Geodeta zabral projekt bedzie wytyczal, w sobote zamowiony jest ciagnik na koszenie trawska i wycinamy brzozy jutro musze zglosic rozpoczecie robót w starostwie. Kierbud z polecenia tylko budy zadnej tam nie mam, zastanawiam sie nad blaszakiem i jakis kibel trzeba wykombinowac. Jakie macie wc na dzialkach?



Zaczynamy podobnie -) Po długim weekendzie ściągamy humus i wytyczamy budynek  :big grin:  No i w międzyczasie załatwaimy kredyt, bo długo nie pociągniemy bez niego :/

My ustawiamy mały blaszak ( 2x3) zeby schować drobne graty  i dla ekipy wykonawców zeby mieli gdzie zosatwić ubranie etc. Będziemy codziennymi goścmi na budowie ( ja i syn) przyda się wiec miejsce na zabawki tid - nie bede tego woziła codziennie rowerem. Wychodek zdecydowanie - zarówno dla ekipy jak i po prostu, dla nas. Tak jak pisałam, na budowie będzemy codziennie praktycznie i o ile syn załatwi się wszędzie, o tyle ja wolę nie świecić gołym tyłkiem przed ekipą i sąsiadami  :wink:  
WC albo kupimy drewaniane, alebo mąż zbije - a niech ma jakiś wkład w budowę  :wink:  Jutro jeszcze pojeżdżę rowerem po wiosce i rozejrzę się po budowach, może u kogoś zalega kibelek albo blaszak to odkupię.

Aha, odnośnie *Kierownika* z dwóch z którymi miałam do tej pory zaawansowane rozmowy ceny wahały się od 4 tys za całość do kwot miesięcznych sięgających 1500zł/mies na etapie ssz ( u mnie ten czas będzie stosunkowo krótki 2-3 mies --> parterówka z wiązarami, bez lanego stropu). Dziś dostałam namiary na jeszcze jednego i czekam na wycenę. Generlanie celowałam w takich, którzy faktycznie bywają i interesują się budową, a nie tylko podbijają dziennik i przejeżdzają "obok"

----------


## pablo8704

Co do WC - dobrze że mi przypomnieliście, muszę go zrobić puki jest jeszcze trochę czasu  :big tongue: 
Mi udało się dogadać z sąsiadem (sąsiad obecnego domu w którym mieszkam), ma 2 blaszaki połączone ze sobą i odsprzeda mi je w cenie pojedynczego nowego tak więc myślę że się opłaca ponieważ nie są bardzo zniszczone.
Takie właśnie sprawy jak kibelek czy blaszak to proponuję pytać po ludziach, szukać po necie bo nie wiem czy jest sens kupować nowe... no chyba że mają nam jeszcze posłużyć przez następne 30 lat  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Jezeli chodzi o blaszaka to u mnie bedzie dlugo sluzyl bo my nie mamy garażu a i potem zawsze jakies graty mozna schowac

----------


## pablo8704

Właśnie przepatrzyłem ceny drewniaków. Przelatywała mi myśl po głowie żeby kupić (z OSB min 300zł, drewno min 500zł) ale doszedłem do wniosku że jednak pozostaję przy swoim i robię sam. Konstrukcję drewnianą, obitą OSB. Całość zaimpregnuję aby służyło na lata. Po weekendzie zamierzam się za to zabrać więc jak ktoś też planować wykonywać taką konstrukcję to zapraszam do dyskusji  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

Z ekipami swoimi pogadajcie. Moja zjechała ze swoją przyczepą kempingową, dobudowała kantorek z łat i folii, postawiła sławojkę - wszystko, włącznie z wyczyszczeniem działki ze sporych samosiejek i zdjęciem humusu zajęło im pół dnia. Koszt dla mnie to 350 zł za koparkę - reszta w cenie SSO. A u sąsiada za płotem stoi wóz Drzymały od ponad roku z tabliczką "sprzedam".

----------


## d1gital

Uf, trochę mnie tu nie było, bo czekaliśmy na kosztorys i generalnie chyba wygląda na to, że się zmieścimy w planowanym budżecie - finansujemy z naszych oszczędności (nigdy nie zapomnę rządzącym tzw. Rekomendacji S - nie zarabiamy w PLN tylko pracujemy zdalnie, a pensje dostajemy w mało popularnej walucie, a więc z kredytu w Polsce nici).

Dziś od ręki podbito mi pozwolenie na budowę i zarejestrowano dziennik budowy. Zaczynamy 2 października i będziemy zimować z płytą, a reszta w przyszłym roku.

Przy okazji, mój kierownik budowy z polecenia (w zasadzie trochę dalsza rodzina) chce 4000 zł. Ma być obecny za każdym razem, gdy jest zakrywany jakiś element konstrukcyjny budynku + wizyty co tydzień podczas budowy SSZ.

----------


## pablo8704

> Z ekipami swoimi pogadajcie.


no właśnie czasem tak przed lustrem sobie rozmawiam...  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Przy okazji, mój kierownik budowy z polecenia (w zasadzie trochę dalsza rodzina) chce 4000 zł. Ma być obecny za każdym razem, gdy jest zakrywany jakiś element konstrukcyjny budynku + wizyty co tydzień podczas budowy SSZ.


To dużo chce, jak już wspominałem mój keirbud, doktor na popularnej warszawskiej uczelni  :big tongue:  bierze 2500 za taki schemat. Tak realnie dochodzę do wniosku, że kierdbud to tylko długopis, liczy się głównie ekipa i czujne oko inwestora (względnie forumowiczów). Jak ekipa spieprzy to kierbud nic nie poradzi -- no bo co, nakaże kuć, tak jak u mnie źle zalany słup w fundamencie (stal prętów zostawili zbyt blisko krawędzi przez co nie będzie mieć spodziewanej pełnej wytrzymałości -- na szczęście słupy mam na słonia)?

----------


## aghata86

Ja dzis znalazlam kierownika z Trzebnicy, cena 2tys i wlasnie jego biora ludzie z okolicy. Jutro kosimy i w pon geodeta bedzie wytyczal

----------


## Hellenaj

> To dużo chce, jak już wspominałem mój keirbud, doktor na popularnej warszawskiej uczelni  bierze 2500 za taki schemat. Tak realnie dochodzę do wniosku, że kierdbud to tylko długopis, liczy się głównie ekipa i czujne oko inwestora (względnie forumowiczów). Jak ekipa spieprzy to kierbud nic nie poradzi -- no bo co, nakaże kuć, tak jak u mnie źle zalany słup w fundamencie (stal prętów zostawili zbyt blisko krawędzi przez co nie będzie mieć spodziewanej pełnej wytrzymałości -- na szczęście słupy mam na słonia)?




Myjk, uważam, że jak ekipa coś spieprzy , to własnie keirbud jest od tego, żeby to wyłapać i albo do tego nie dopuścić albo nakazać i doplinować naprawienia bądź też wskazać inne, akceptowalne rozwiązania.... Nie każdy inwestor tak zgłębia temat budowy jak Ty, więc sam po prostu może nie wyłapać wielu błędów.

Jeżeli kierownik był u Ciebie na kazdym etapie zakrywania elementów konstrkcyjnych i nie wyłapał tego błędu ze słupem przed zalaniem to hmmm.... żadne doktory ani inne profesory najbardizej znanej uczelni mu nie pomogą..... nie dziwię się więc, że bierze tak mało

----------


## aghata86

Wczoraj o 16 dzwonilam do geodety ze troche wykosili ale nie wszystko i najwyzej niech w pon zaznaczy gdzie kopara ma sciagac humus. Pojechalismy dzis na dzialke zobaczyc a tam juz geodeta pozaznaczal moze jutro juz kopara ma wjechac, a to kopare mial zalatwic nasz budowlaniec. Ale sie ciesze

----------


## aghata86

Halo halo jaka tu cisza zyjecie? Jak tam u was na budowie? Praca wre?

----------


## Marcin_Ż

U mnie do przodu  :smile:  wczoraj pierwsza transza z ING wpłynęła na konto (od podpisania umowy do przelewu minęło 4 godzinki) - pozdrawiam Panią Agatę z oddziału w Tychach oraz przemiłą Panią w Sądzie w Oświęcimiu  :smile:  a na budowie połowa ścian na parterze 

A i pojawiła się piękna żółciutka skrzyneczka  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

Dziwna dla mnie ta kolejność z geodetą.
U mnie wjechała ekipa, po chwili kopara, ogarnęła w działkę z samosiejek i krzaków po całości, wyznaczyła z grubsza miejsce na dom, zdjęła humus z lekkim zapasem dookoła. To wszystko zajęło koparce 4h. Potem ławy ciesielskie i dopiero geodeta. Potem koparka wykopała ławy, zbrojenie i trzeciego dnia miałem wylane ławy.
"Koszenie" załatwiła koparko-ładowarka.

----------


## Bepo

U nas też najpierw humus zdjęty, potem geodeta.

----------


## pablo8704

Rozmawiałem z geodetą który wytyczał działkę (kiedy była "przepisywana" na mnie od rodziców) i powiedział: "najpierw zdejmij sobie humus z zapasem a potem same fundamenty Ci wyznaczę bo po co masz płacić za mój przyjazd na parę minut jak miarą potrafisz się obsługiwać"  :cool:

----------


## aghata86

Pan od kopary chcial miec zaznaczone +1m gdzir ma sciagac humus a dzis przyjezdza drugi raz geodeta i wyznacza gdzie beda juz fundamenty, kopara od 7 rano pracuje. Za dwa wejscia geodety placimy 600zl to duzo? Chyba nie, za kopare 100zl za godzine. A fundamenty w pon zaczynaja kopac.

----------


## pablo8704

Jak będą kopać fundamenty, ręcznie czy na początek jakąś mini koparką a potem poprawią ręcznie?

----------


## aghata86

Mini koparka

----------


## annatulipanna

> Pan od kopary chcial miec zaznaczone +1m gdzir ma sciagac humus a dzis przyjezdza drugi raz geodeta i wyznacza gdzie beda juz fundamenty, kopara od 7 rano pracuje. Za dwa wejscia geodety placimy 600zl to duzo? Chyba nie, za kopare 100zl za godzine. A fundamenty w pon zaczynaja kopac.


U nas też tyczenie budynku było z zapasem 1 m (wytyczne firmy budującej płytę). Geodeta był tylko raz. Za wytyczenie budynku na ławicach wziął 1500 PLN. Dopiero po wytyczeniu wjechała koparka zebrać humus i przygotować podłoże do prac fundamentowych. Mi ta kolejność wydaję się ok. Najpierw ławice, później kopara. Zawsze dokładnie wykopie to co trzeba.

----------


## ag2a

Witam. My jeszcze z tych oczekujący na Wz. Masakra żeby przynajmniej pół roku trwało do uzyskania pozwolenia. Jak dobrze pójdzie to pod koniec roku zaczynamy

----------


## aghata86

U nas teraz tak....na czwartek zamowiona jest betoniara i beda lac fundamenty. Budowlaniec zamowil nam beton ale musimy sami pojechac tam z projektem zeby policzyli nam tylko 8% vat

----------


## Marcin_Ż

A u mnie ściany rosną, jeszcze jedna warstwa płyt i będziemy montować wiązary. Ja podpisałem umowę na stan surowy otwarty z materiałem, więc na wszystkim mam 8% VAT. Geodeta przy tyczeniu - 800 zł za 7 osi razem z robocizną za wbijanie kołków i skręcanie desek, a ja tylko załatwiłem materiał w tartaku (100 zł) i dostarczyłem na budowę. koparka weszła dopiero po wytyczeniu.

----------


## Myjk

U mnie geodeta kosztował 800 zł -- tyczenie domu i niecki basenowej (niestety na dwie raty, więc wyszło drożej), w sumie 800 zł brutto (z VAT 23%) za 10 osi. Ja miałem plan aby zebrać humus, wytyczyć, i potem kopać. Ale majster dał dupy i kazał grzebać koparkowemu na własną rękę zanim przyjechał geodeta... W rezultacie wydłubali jamę na +1,5m do wielkości ław i dopiero dotarł geodeta. Niestety nie dopilnowałem tego elementu -- co było potem brzemienne w skutkach, gdyż popłynąłem na sporą kasę.

----------


## stellina

U mnie najpierw była duża koparka do zdjęcia humusu z zapasem 1 m, później geodeta (850 zł), dopiero mała koparka z łychą 60 cm do ław. Geodeta mówił, że można wytyczyć również przed zdjęciem humusu...
Co dajecie na ocieplenie fundamentów? XPS czy EPS? i jaką macie grubość, u mnie 15 cm i zastanawiam się co dać aby było dobrze, ale nie przepłacić...

----------


## ag2a

U mnie geodeta chce 400 plus materiał ale są tylko 4 osie. Będę ocieplał 15 EPS

----------


## Myjk

> Co dajecie na ocieplenie fundamentów? XPS czy EPS? i jaką macie grubość, u mnie 15 cm i zastanawiam się co dać aby było dobrze, ale nie przepłacić...


Ja dałem 12 cm hydrofobowego Fundaminu, czyli EPS.

----------


## Doli.

Pytanie do biorących kredyt: jak długo czekaliście na rozpatrzenie wniosku w bankach: PKO BP, ING, Millenium? I w ogóle ile trwało załatwienie kredytu od złożenia wniosku do podpisania umowy w tych bankach? Czy ktoś składał wniosek w Pocztowym? Nam wychodzi najbardziej korzystnie cenowo, ale mamy wątpliwości co do jakości obsługi kredytu.

----------


## aghata86

My bralismy w ing wniosek zlozony 24 kwietnia, 16 maja dec wstepna i 2 czerwca ostateczna, trwa to okolo 5 tyg. 2 czerwca w piatek telefon ze jest dec pozytywna ostateczna a we wtorek 6 czerwca podpisana umowa. Skladalismy jeszcze w mBanku tam czekalismy jakies 3 tyg na dec

----------


## freethinker

> My bralismy w ing wniosek zlozony 24 kwietnia, 16 maja dec wstepna i 2 czerwca ostateczna, trwa to okolo 5 tyg. 2 czerwca w piatek telefon ze jest dec pozytywna ostateczna a we wtorek 6 czerwca podpisana umowa. Skladalismy jeszcze w mBanku tam czekalismy jakies 3 tyg na dec


Ja właśnie przeżywam jakiś koszmar. Wniosek złożony 25 kwietnia, decyzja wstępna 10 czerwca i czekam na ostateczną. Robi się nieciekawie, bo zacząłem budowę ze sporymi, jak mi się wydawało, środkami własnymi, a teraz tych środków własnych zostało tyle, co pies napłakał, a procedura uzyskania kredytu to droga przez mękę. Żałuję, że skorzystałem z pośrednika. To chyba tu jest pies pogrzebany. Wcześniej sam składałem wnioski w ING (a brałem już u nich trzy kredyty) i trwało to dużo krócej.
W BZWBK było dużo szybciej, ale za to warunki dostałem dość średnie - marża na poziomie 2,05 i warunki dodatkowe jak zamknięcie kredytów odnawialnych w koncie osobistym, co jest dla mnie nie do przyjęcia.

----------


## aghata86

Dzis wylewaja nam ławy jeju jak sie ciesze ze idzie do przodu. Jutro montują blaszaka i wreszcie bedziemy mieli gdzie trzymac stolik i krzesla

----------


## apsik9

> Koniecznie pochwal się założeniami odnośnie domu, żeby można było naprostować.


Dom jest w konstrukcji szkieletowej, projektowany na warunki geotechniczne obszarów po kopalniach  :wink:  Dosłownie. Część ław 60x40 cm zbrojonych po 9 prętów z podwójnymi strzemionami i część 40x40 - po cztery pręty. W adaptacji zamieniliśmy pręty fi16 na fi12, a reszta została, bo budujemy na skarpie. Naturalnej, gliniastej. Dziś kończą wymianę gruntu. Budynek dwukondygnacyjny, z płaskim dachem. Parter - 168m2, piętro 96m2+taras nad parterem. Inspektor nadzoru sugeruje albo Silkę, albo beton komórkowy o najwyższej możliwej gęstości - czyli 0,7t/m3. Silki kategorycznie nie chcemy, ten drugi wariant ciężko dostać i drogi jak diabli. A Ytong klasy 600 0,6t/m3 ma taką samą odporność na ściskanie, więc mam nadzieję, że uda mi się postawić na swoim. Ściany jednowarstwowe. Nad styropianem jeszcze się głowię, bo działka jest bardzo ciepłym miejscu (przez cały rok mamy temperaturę o 10 stopni wyższą, niż w okolicy). Okna wysokie na 240cm w całym domu - i tu mam problem z nadprożami - nie wiem, czy robić wylewane, czy zdecydować się na gotowce. Strop Teriva "jedynka". Konstrukcja prawie bez wewnętrznych ścian nośnych.

----------


## apsik9

> Halo halo jaka tu cisza zyjecie? Jak tam u was na budowie? Praca wre?


Od kilku dni - już tak.  :Smile:  Zbrojarz się rozkręcił, zagęszczarka zasuwa. Na razie etap chudziaka, ale machają cały czas. A ja mam zakwasy od skakania po wykopach  :Smile:

----------


## laurap

My czekamy na decyzję (Millennium) i na ekipę... dłuży mi się ale cóż. Do końca roku jeszcze dużo czasu  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> My czekamy na decyzję (Millennium) i na ekipę... dłuży mi się ale cóż. Do końca roku jeszcze dużo czasu


Przestanie się dłużyć jak się budowa zacznie. Nagle problemy i ilość zajęć organizacyjnych przekroczy dostępną ilość czasu.  :big tongue:

----------


## aghata86

U nas dzis tak

----------


## Hellenaj

U mnie niestety cisza. Deczyja o pnb wydana 23 maja a decyzja ostateczna ma być dopiero.... 27 czerwca  :sad: 

Wtedy też złożymy wniosek do ING i Millenium. trochę przerażają mnie terminy , o których piszecie, ale cóż - nie przyspieszę niczego.... Mamy już prawie komplet dokumentów do wniosku, we wtorek odbieramy dezyję ostateczną i doradca wysyła wniosek.

U nas zdjęcie humusu będzie na początku ( wykonawca sam wymierzy terez do zdjęcia humusu) a potem wchodzi geodeta, za 14 osi placimy 1200 z materiałem ( możliwe że materiał dostarczy wykoanwca, więc będzie 1000).

Poza tym zamówiłam mapę do celów projektowych - potrzebna jest do rozbudowy sieci wodociągowej - jak dorbze pojdzie do końca roku będziemy mieli wodę. CZekam też na wyłączenie działki pod drogę z produkcji rolnej - bez decyzji wyłączającej nie będę utwardzała drogi....
WNIOSEK: budowa stoi i czeka na lepszy czas :/ Liczę, ze w połowie lipca ruszymy....

----------


## apsik9

U nas przed weekendem jest tak:

----------


## freethinker

Ha, właśnie dostałem ostateczną decyzję: dadzą nam kredyt jak pokażemy, że mamy 100 000 zł środków własnych.  :smile: 
Tyle mieliśmy pół roku temu, ale budowa trwa i robi się stan zero, a materiały murowe leżą na placu. W gotówce zostało ze 30 tys. Zadanie bojowe na weekend więc to zorganizować 70 000 złotych. He, będzie zabawa.

----------


## Doli.

> Zadanie bojowe na weekend więc to zorganizować 70 000 złotych. He, będzie zabawa.


A nie mogą Ci uznać tego, że 70tys masz wkopane w ziemię?

----------


## freethinker

> A nie mogą Ci uznać tego, że 70tys masz wkopane w ziemię?


Pewnie mogą. Problem w tym, że jak to niby mają sprawdzić? System gospodarczy - wiecie, jak jest. Faktury mam może na 40 tysięcy (jak nie uzbieram wszystkiego, to je przedstawię, może uwzględnią).
Można by to pewnie stwierdzić przez operat szacunkowy, ale to kosztuje i trwa chwilę (chociaż na wszelki wypadek jutro porobię na działce zdjęcia i wyślę w pakiecie do banku w poniedziałek), a mi się piekielnie śpieszy (okoliczność dodatkowa - bardzo prawdopodobne,że będę składał wymówienie w pracy na koniec miesiąca, więc muszę umowę kredytową podpisać wcześniej, bo z tego, co pamiętam, to przy podpisywaniu umowy trzeba potwierdzić,że dane we wniosku nie uległy zmianie).

----------


## Doli.

> Pewnie mogą. Problem w tym, że jak to niby mają sprawdzić?


Myślałam właśnie o operacie szacunkowym, ale jeśli faktycznie masz tak mało czasu, to może być ciasno. Powodzenia! 

My na razie szukamy ekipy do SSO lub inwestora zastępczego - w sumie pasowałaby nam ta druga opcja, tylko nie tak łatwo znaleźć kogoś kompetentnego z kim nadaje się na tych samych falach. I zbieramy papiery do kredytu. 
Pytanie do kredytobiorców: o jakie dokumenty z ewidencji gruntów wnioskowaliście? Ja zawnioskowałam o wypis i wyrys (tak mieliśmy podane na rozpisce z dokumentami), a tu dzisiaj dzwoni do mnie urzędniczka(!) z Zakładu Katastralnego i pyta czy aby na pewno chcę wypis i wyrys, bo do kredytów, to się bierze wypis i mapę ewidencyjną, co jest tańsze i szybciej wydawane(!!). Potwierdziłam u doradcy kredytowego, że ma być wypis i wyrys, ale jestem ciekawa jak to jest u was? I do teraz zbieram szczękę z podłogi, bo uprzejmości od urzędników w naszej papierologii jak na lekarstwo, więc każdy jej przejaw oprawiamy w ramkę.

----------


## aghata86

My mielismy wypis z rejestru i mapke ewidencyjna...to wystarczylo w ING.

----------


## aghata86

My zlecalismy sami operat szacunkowy i czekalismy kilka dni.

----------


## Viniu

Freethinker, nie musisz mieć na nic faktur. Przyjeżdża rzeczoznawca i wycenia twój wkład własny. Tak przynajmniej jest w pko bp. Informacja z wczoraj.

----------


## Viniu

A tak poza tym, to u nas elektryk kończy instalacje wewnętrzną, a od wtorku wchodzi instalator na instalacje wód-kan i co  :Smile:  jak dobrze pójdzie to w sierpniu wchodzą tynkarze i posadzkarze, październik i listopad to wykonczeniowka więc termin grudniowy na wprowadzenie jest ciągle osiągalne. A start był 9 lutego  :Smile:

----------


## freethinker

Chyba rozwiązałem problem i te 100 000 zł to będę mógł im nawet przynieść w gotówce. Grunt to rodzina i przyjaciele.

----------


## chilli banana

Witamy  :smile:  my także zaczęliśmy budowę w tym roku, budujemy systemem gospodarczym, projekt mamy indywidualny. Dziennik w przygotowaniu. Fajnie was czytać i powodzenia wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## agb

Ja już w tym roku PNB raczej nie osiągnę. Ale takie pytanie mam. Obok mnie na wyciągnięcie ręki są dwie budowy. Zastanawiam się co można z takiej budowy kupić, co zostaje i inwestor i tak się musi pozbyć. Bynajmniej nie mam na myśli 3 dachówek, 40cm rury kanalizacyjnej, czy 6m rury podłogówki  :big lol: 

Oczywistą rzeczą są stemple budowlane. Ewentualnie deski szalunkowe gdy był monolit, a nie było deskowania dachu. Jest coś jeszcze?

----------


## Bepo

Jak pogoda dopisze, to u nas we wtorek-czwartek zostanie zalany strop  :smile:

----------


## Bepo

> Ja już w tym roku PNB raczej nie osiągnę. Ale takie pytanie mam. Obok mnie na wyciągnięcie ręki są dwie budowy. Zastanawiam się co można z takiej budowy kupić, co zostaje i inwestor i tak się musi pozbyć. Bynajmniej nie mam na myśli 3 dachówek, 40cm rury kanalizacyjnej, czy 6m rury podłogówki 
> 
> Oczywistą rzeczą są stemple budowlane. Ewentualnie deski szalunkowe gdy był monolit, a nie było deskowania dachu. Jest coś jeszcze?


agb, nam została prawie cała paleta bloczków fundamentowych, na pewno zostanie trochę pustaków, stemple raczej wykorzystamy, ale jest ich kilkaset, więc myślę, że takie rzeczy zostają po budowie i spokojnie można je wykorzystać jeszcze raz(my ogrodzimy nimi resztę działki + przydadzą się przy budowie budynku gospodarczego). Do tego mnóstwo desek, ale spora część z nich się nie nadaje już do niczego  :wink:  U nas tak było z deskami, które zostały po szalunkach ław. 

Na pewno będziemy mieć do opchnięcia słup betonowy z prowizorką budowlaną  :smile:  Może ludzie z budów obok Ciebie też będą mieć na sprzedaż. No i blaszak  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywistą rzeczą są stemple budowlane. Ewentualnie deski szalunkowe gdy był monolit, a nie było deskowania dachu. Jest coś jeszcze?


Dla mnie stemple nie są oczywiste. Ich używanie jest dla ekipy trudniejsze i mniej precyzyjne (czytaj krzywy strop, i trzeba potem tynkiem równać) - przy systemowych ekipa z niwelatorem idealnie równiutko szaluje. Deski podobnie - lepiej sklejka szalunkowa. I to się wypożycza.
Deski szalunkowe owszem, pewnie zostają. Tylko są już przechodzone i niewiele warte.
Matariały to jak w lokalnym składzie kupowane, to do zwrotu nadmiar (więc co najwyżej niepełne palety/zgrzewki/worki zostają).
Erbetka chyba tylko jest typowo do odsprzedania.

----------


## Myjk

> Oczywistą rzeczą są stemple budowlane. Ewentualnie deski szalunkowe gdy był monolit, a nie było deskowania dachu. Jest coś jeszcze?


To chyba wszystko, u mnie z materiałów przejściowych nie zostanie nic poza stemplami i deskami. Ile zostanie desek to nie wiem, bo jednak spróbuję je wykorzystać do deskowania dachu. Z materiałów została mi niecała paleta bloczków (bo majster zalał schody basenu zamiast walczyć z chudziakiem i układaniem na tym bloczków) -- tego mógłbym się pozbyć. To byłoby na tyle.

----------


## agb

Tak, właśnie myślałem, że to tyle. Wolałem się tylko upewnić, że nic mi nie umknęło. 

Kaizen dobrze prawi ze stemplami - muszę zapytać wykonawcy czy nie ma przypadkiem swoich systemowych. A jak nie to Myjk pisał, że 20gr/dobę/szt. takie. Deski i tak na deskowanie będą potrzebne i po jednym stropie nie powinny być złe. Ale do oceny na miejscu oczywiście. Na materiały w ogóle nie liczę. Na palecie czy worku najwyżej kilka zł do przodu, a i tak trzeba zamawiać i tak.

----------


## d1gital

Umowa na płytę fundamentową podpisana. Zaczynamy 2 października.  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

My odebraliśmy decyzję ostateczną, ufff. Jutro lecą wnioski do banków. Mamy już komplet dokumentów, operat, wypisy itd. 
Dziś wybrałam ostatecznie kierownika budowy. z kilku z którymi rozmawiałam, ten wykazał się sporą wiedzą, opierał się na badaniach geotechnicznych, nie wróżł z fusów i nie twierdził, że badanie stopnia zagęszczenia pospółki to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto. 

Wczoraj zaznaczyliśmy z wykonawcą teren do zdjęcia humusu i przyjechał drewniany wychodek. W przyszłym tygodniu przyjedzie koparka do zdjęcia humusu i potem kopiemy i zalewamy ławy. po ławach kilka dni przerwy - wykonawca ma zaplanowany urlop. Po urlopie kończymy stan zero i dwa tygodnie przerwy - wykonawca kończy poprzednią budowę. W sierpniu idą ściany nośne  i wieniec, we wrzesniu wiązary i dach. Taki pokrótce jest plan, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Umowa na płytę fundamentową podpisana. Zaczynamy 2 października.


Trzymam kciuki i powodzenia życzę  :wink: 





> My odebraliśmy decyzję ostateczną, ufff. Jutro lecą wnioski do banków. Mamy już komplet dokumentów, operat, wypisy itd. 
> Dziś wybrałam ostatecznie kierownika budowy. z kilku z którymi rozmawiałam, ten wykazał się sporą wiedzą, opierał się na badaniach geotechnicznych, nie wróżł z fusów i nie twierdził, że badanie stopnia zagęszczenia pospółki to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto. 
> 
> Wczoraj zaznaczyliśmy z wykonawcą teren do zdjęcia humusu i przyjechał drewniany wychodek. W przyszłym tygodniu przyjedzie koparka do zdjęcia humusu i potem kopiemy i zalewamy ławy. po ławach kilka dni przerwy - wykonawca ma zaplanowany urlop. Po urlopie kończymy stan zero i dwa tygodnie przerwy - wykonawca kończy poprzednią budowę. W sierpniu idą ściany nośne i wieniec, we wrzesniu wiązary i dach. Taki pokrótce jest plan, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie


Gratuluję decyzji ostatecznej  :wink:  Plan budowy zacny  :wink:  Oby wszystko poszło terminowo!
U nas tygodniowa obsuwa z więźbą. Ale nie ma co narzekać  :wink:  póki co, wszystko idzie sprawnie.
Powodzenia!

----------


## freethinker

U mnie właśnie zaczynają stawiać ścianki fundamentowe. Różnica poziomów wyszła większa niż przewidziano w projekcie i te ściany będą takie, że kierownik żartuje, że można by postawić niezłą piwnicę. Żarty żartami, ale jak pomyślę, ile kasy wydam na piasek, to słabo mi się robi. A kredyt jeszcze nie podpisany.

----------


## agaz_75

Witam się  :smile:  dawno nie zaglądałam na forum bo miałam nerwy na kredyt którego nie dostaliśmy niestety ...pozwolenie już mamy bardzo szybko dostalismy i muszę poczekać ze złożeniem wniosku do sierpnia pod koniec sierpnia będziemy składać mam nadzieję że tym razem będzie dobrze . Jak ja wam zazdroszczę postępów !

----------


## agaz_75

> Agatha86 dzięki za info odnośnie ING. Zobaczymy jak będzie u nas...
> 
> Ruda maruda - chcieliśmy kiedyś wziąć kredyt w PKO - niestety czas oczekiwania na decyzję u nich w naszym przypadku wyniósł 31 dni..... w tym czasie w innym banku załatwilismy kredyt od A do Z, łącznie  z podpisaniem umowy.... Nam akurat zależało wtedy na czasie. Znajomy doradca twierdzi, że PKO ma najdłuższe terminy oczekiwania na formalności.
> 
> A teraz ogromna prośba do wszystkich *z okolic Wrocławia:*
> *CZy mozecie polecić swoich kierowników budowy?* Jestem wstępnie umówiona z jednym panem, ale z każdym dniem nabieram wątpliwości i szukam akternatyw.....


Ja mam poleconego ale jeszcze się z nim nie spotkałam ... mieszka w Kiełczowie

----------


## Savik83

Witam, 
U nas projekt się składa w całość, w przyszłym tygodniu składamy wniosek o PnB. Póki co trwa akcja "ekipa do SSO", a zaraz zaczną się działania poszukiwacze kierbuda. A na działce w najbliższym czasie jedyna praca jaka nas czeka to karczowanie terenu  :wink:  teren działania to Lesznowola. Jeszcze raz się witamy.

----------


## jkmp

Widzę bardzo podobnie jak my, dziś podpisałem papierki i w poniedziałek składamy wniosek o PnB. Umowa na PF podpisana, ekipa od SSO wstępnie zaklepana.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> U mnie właśnie zaczynają stawiać ścianki fundamentowe. Różnica poziomów wyszła większa niż przewidziano w projekcie i te ściany będą takie, że kierownik żartuje, że można by postawić niezłą piwnicę. Żarty żartami, ale jak pomyślę, ile kasy wydam na piasek, to słabo mi się robi. A kredyt jeszcze nie podpisany.


My kopalismy płytę fundamentowa 2m w dół. Jak to zobaczyliśmy to zalowalismy ze nie zrobiliśmy choć małego pomieszczenia na ziemniaki czy inne drobnostki.  I wszystko zostało zasypane piachem!  Jeżeli jeszcze możecie to pomyślcie o piwniczce  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

Zaraz mnie rozerwie... Jak to jest przy PnB? Jeden z sąsiadów nie odebrał zwrotki (zawiadomienie o wydaniu decyzji o PnB), bo wyprowadził się spod adresu. Urzędniczka dostała zwrotną przesyłkę "adresat wyprowadził się". Po czym znalazła jego nowy adres i wysłała jeszcze raz. Czy nie jest tak, że jak decyzja jest nieodebrana po drugim awizo, to traktuje się ją jako doręczoną? I od tego dnia biegnie 14 ostatecznych dni, po których mamy prawomocne PnB?

----------


## agaz_75

> Zaraz mnie rozerwie... Jak to jest przy PnB? Jeden z sąsiadów nie odebrał zwrotki (zawiadomienie o wydaniu decyzji o PnB), bo wyprowadził się spod adresu. Urzędniczka dostała zwrotną przesyłkę "adresat wyprowadził się". Po czym znalazła jego nowy adres i wysłała jeszcze raz. Czy nie jest tak, że jak decyzja jest nieodebrana po drugim awizo, to traktuje się ją jako doręczoną? I od tego dnia biegnie 14 ostatecznych dni, po których mamy prawomocne PnB?


U nas z tego co wiem to tak jest jak piszesz bo mogłam mieć podobna sytuację i mówili że tylko ten czas oczekiwania się wydłuzy bo będa próbowali wysłac jeszcze raz  ...u mnie sąsiad ktory dostał pismo pije non stop mieszka sam bo rodzina sie od niego wyprowadzila i było duże prawdopodobieństwo że nie odbierze nawet awizo więc uprzedziłam mamę że przyjdzie ze starostwa pismo i żeby pilnowała listonosza i oczywiście nie myliłysmy się bo był nawalony że o bozym świecie nie wiedział więc moja mama przechwyciła listonosza i podpisała za niego a listonosz wrzucił mu do skrzynki  :smile:  i obyło się bez zwrotek  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> My odebraliśmy decyzję ostateczną, ufff. Jutro lecą wnioski do banków. Mamy już komplet dokumentów, operat, wypisy itd. 
> Dziś wybrałam ostatecznie kierownika budowy. z kilku z którymi rozmawiałam, ten wykazał się sporą wiedzą, opierał się na badaniach geotechnicznych, nie wróżł z fusów i nie twierdził, że badanie stopnia zagęszczenia pospółki to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto. 
> 
> Wczoraj zaznaczyliśmy z wykonawcą teren do zdjęcia humusu i przyjechał drewniany wychodek. W przyszłym tygodniu przyjedzie koparka do zdjęcia humusu i potem kopiemy i zalewamy ławy. po ławach kilka dni przerwy - wykonawca ma zaplanowany urlop. Po urlopie kończymy stan zero i dwa tygodnie przerwy - wykonawca kończy poprzednią budowę. W sierpniu idą ściany nośne  i wieniec, we wrzesniu wiązary i dach. Taki pokrótce jest plan, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie


Ile bierze kierownik bud ?

----------


## Doli.

> Ile bierze kierownik bud ?


Nasz 1.000zł od "bycia kierownikiem" + po 250,00zł za każdą wizytę, a musi ich być 5 minimum. Czyli wychodzi, że minimum 2.250,00zł, ale pewnie będziemy go wołać więcej razy.

----------


## aghata86

Ja mam kierownika za 2 koła ale on przyjezdza ile razy po niego zadzwonie.

----------


## agaz_75

> Nasz 1.000zł od "bycia kierownikiem" + po 250,00zł za każdą wizytę, a musi ich być 5 minimum. Czyli wychodzi, że minimum 2.250,00zł, ale pewnie będziemy go wołać więcej razy.


Dziękuję ...mój ma do mnie 200 m to może jakoś się z nim dogadam żeby było ciut mniej

----------


## freethinker

Mój ma do mnie 500 m, fakt, że bywa bardzo często. Kosztował mnie jednak też sporo - 3000.

----------


## Hellenaj

Agaz_75 z kierownikiem stanęło ostatecznie na 3000. Prowadzi budowę obok, więc będzie często, bo oprócz naszych wizyt w cenie, bedzie też zaglądał będąc u sąsiada. Jak był u mnie podobnie - zaglądał wtedy na budowę obok. Nie wiem jak to się sprawdzi, ale ryzykuję. Sama dużo czytam, więc dyskusje z kieronwikiem są naprawdę sensowne. Rozważam jednak nadal zatrudnienie inspektora, bądż innej osoby "doglądającej"

Wczoraj zgłosilismy rozpoczęcie budowy, wydano dziennik ( niby 3 dni się czeka, ale kierbud załatwił od ręki), a na piątek...... wjeżdża koparka do sciągnięcia humusu!!!!!! w sobotę geodeta, w poniedziałek kopiemy ławy, wtorek zalewamy. Potem będą dwa tygodnie przerwy, wykonawca ma urlop i kończy poprzednią budowę, i z końcem lipca robimy stan zero. 
Dostaliśmy też zgodę z gminy a utwardzenie drogi dojazdowej, tak więc formalnie wszystko załatwione.
Na czwartek zamawiam stal, ile płaciliście u siebie??

----------


## jkmp

A u mnie wniosek o PnB złożony. Było trochę stresu, bo architekt wyrobił się "na styk", mam nadzieję że urząd nie wykorzysta pełnych 65 dni :/ Bo umowa na wykonanie płyty podpisana, ekipa wchodzi 4.09.2017.
Pocieszające jest to że podobno nie muszę czekać potem 14 dni na uprawomocnienie, bo mój dom nie wpływa na działki sąsiednie (ponad 4m od granic, więc sąsiedzi nie są stroną). Czyli w dniu odbioru PnB mogę zgłaszać rozpoczęcie robót. 

To teraz coś na deser, w końcu mogę wrzucić jakiś sensowny rzut, co Wy na to?





PS. przepraszam, jeżeli obrazki nie są super czytelne, ale forum ma pewne ograniczenia. Przyszłe zdjęcia chyba będę załączał z zewnętrznego serwera.

----------


## Myjk

Uła, dom wygląda na przeogromny i niezbyt energooszczędny. Jakie wyszło zapotrzebowanie?

----------


## agaz_75

> Mój ma do mnie 500 m, fakt, że bywa bardzo często. Kosztował mnie jednak też sporo - 3000.


no to widzę że pewnie taniej nie będzie

----------


## jkmp

> Uła, dom wygląda na przeogromny i niezbyt energooszczędny. Jakie wyszło zapotrzebowanie?


Tak jakoś wyszło...  :smile:  plany były mniej ambitne, ale że tak powiem układ dołu "wymusił" górę. 
Poniżej wyniki obliczeń OZC, które jeszcze nie są ostateczne. Na chwilę obecną nie do końca wiadomo jakie uda się kupić okna (przyjęte 0,9), straty na wentylację też są brane ze sporym zapasem - mam nadzieję że n50 uda się zrobić niższe niż przyjęte do obliczeń 4, chociaż chyba nie będę się bawił w pomiary.

Jak na taki dom - wychodzi według mnie nieźle. Celowałem w okolice 40kWh i może uda się zbliżyć. Ale nie za wszelką cenę.

----------


## aghata86

Sciany wymurowane w pon piach do srodka zamowiony

----------


## stellina

> Sciany wymurowane w pon piach do srodka zamowiony


Nie zapomnijcie o hydroizolacji, również od środka  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Ufam mojemu majstrowi  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Sciany wymurowane w pon piach do srodka zamowiony


cudny widok  :smile:

----------


## karo_line

To i ja się przywitam  :smile:  Odebraliśmy dzisiaj dziennik budowy, więc sprawa robi się "dosyć" poważna, a to sprawiło, że uznałam, że to już czas  :wink: 

Rozpoczęcie budowy planujemy na wrzesień (II połowa), a budować będziemy https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...mc6e21f20bc5b0
oczywiście z  małymi zmianami (m.in. garaż powiększony, wjazd do garażu z innej strony, delikatna zmiana w oknach no i działówki nieco inaczej, usunęliśmy wszystkie kominy, dach na wiązarach itp. itd.). Obecnie czekamy na decyzję kredytową - mam nadzieję, że wszystko będzie dobrze!  :smile:  W tym roku chcielibyśmy "się zamknąć", więc i okna i dach ma już być. Trzymajcie kciuki!

----------


## agb

Takie pytanie - co prawda architekt będzie się tym zajmował, ale chciałem dowiedzieć się już teraz - od dawna mam już na działce wszystkie media: skrzynka el. w płocie i WLZ odebrane przez PGE, woda, i studzienka od kanalizacji z pompą od ścieków. Wszystko jest używane, są podpisane umowy i naniesione wszystko jest na mapkach w geodezji. Przy nowobudowanym domu trasy tych mediów na samej działce pewnie się zmienią. Będą pewnie jakieś projekty, aktualizacja map, itp. 

Natomiast czy trzeba informować o tym PGE i wodociągi? Bo wydaje mi się, że jak oni czegoś potrzebują to i tak biorą mapę z wydziału geodezji i chyba nie prowadzą własnej ewidencji?

----------


## agaz_75

> To i ja się przywitam  Odebraliśmy dzisiaj dziennik budowy, więc sprawa robi się "dosyć" poważna, a to sprawiło, że uznałam, że to już czas 
> 
> Rozpoczęcie budowy planujemy na wrzesień (II połowa), a budować będziemy https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...mc6e21f20bc5b0
> oczywiście z  małymi zmianami (m.in. garaż powiększony, wjazd do garażu z innej strony, delikatna zmiana w oknach no i działówki nieco inaczej, usunęliśmy wszystkie kominy, dach na wiązarach itp. itd.). Obecnie czekamy na decyzję kredytową - mam nadzieję, że wszystko będzie dobrze!  W tym roku chcielibyśmy "się zamknąć", więc i okna i dach ma już być. Trzymajcie kciuki!


Projekt super ! Moje klimaty  :smile:  trzymam kciuki

----------


## aghata86

> Takie pytanie - co prawda architekt będzie się tym zajmował, ale chciałem dowiedzieć się już teraz - od dawna mam już na działce wszystkie media: skrzynka el. w płocie i WLZ odebrane przez PGE, woda, i studzienka od kanalizacji z pompą od ścieków. Wszystko jest używane, są podpisane umowy i naniesione wszystko jest na mapkach w geodezji. Przy nowobudowanym domu trasy tych mediów na samej działce pewnie się zmienią. Będą pewnie jakieś projekty, aktualizacja map, itp. 
> 
> Natomiast czy trzeba informować o tym PGE i wodociągi? Bo wydaje mi się, że jak oni czegoś potrzebują to i tak biorą mapę z wydziału geodezji i chyba nie prowadzą własnej ewidencji?


Nie wiem jak z PGE ale do wodociagow trzeba zatrudnic architekta ktory zaprojektuje przylacze juz na dzialce i potem ten projekt sklada sie dalej i informuje urzad. Prad jest juz naniesiony na etapie adaptacji pewnie gaz tak samo

----------


## laurap

Śpieszę donieść że kredyt w Millennium mamy. Nawet dwa  :wink:  bo dokupiliśmy jednak działkę. Wyszło w sumie od złożenia max 3 tygodnie. Także z PnB to w sumie zajęło jakieś 1,5 miesiac. Nieźle. Tylko wykonawca nam sie obsuwa. Czy to zawsze tak musi być?? Wejdą w drugiej połowie sierpnia. Teraz tylko geodeta wejdzie wytyczyć dom.

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz tylko geodeta wejdzie wytyczyć dom.


IMO nie ma sensu się z tym spieszyć. Niech wejdzie wykonawca, zdejmie humus, przygotuje ławy ciesielskie - i dopiero geodeta.

----------


## Doli.

> IMO nie ma sensu się z tym spieszyć. Niech wejdzie wykonawca, zdejmie humus, przygotuje ławy ciesielskie - i dopiero geodeta.


To chyba zależy. Nam doradzono geodetę najpierw, bo mamy niewytyczona działkę i do wykopania dziurę 1,2m, więc lepiej, żeby koparkowy wiedział gdzie kopać.

----------


## Kaizen

Koparkowy i tak powinien ściągnąć humus szerzej. Więc ławy tylko mu będą przeszkadzały a jemu wystarczy z grubsza określić, gdzie będzie dom.

Nawet, jak ktoś (kto, jak nie ma wykonawcy na miejscu?) przygotuje ławy ciesielskie do wyznaczenia osi, i coś do wyznaczenia poziomu zero, to potem może ktoś, coś to poprzestawiać czy zepsuć, jak trzeba czekać 1,5 miesiąca.

----------


## karo_line

> Śpieszę donieść że kredyt w Millennium mamy. Nawet dwa  bo dokupiliśmy jednak działkę. Wyszło w sumie od złożenia max 3 tygodnie. Także z PnB to w sumie zajęło jakieś 1,5 miesiac. Nieźle. Tylko wykonawca nam sie obsuwa. Czy to zawsze tak musi być?? Wejdą w drugiej połowie sierpnia. Teraz tylko geodeta wejdzie wytyczyć dom.


O my też startujemy do Millennium! Czyli jak widać z tymi procedurami u nich nie ma tak źle (a straszyli nas, że zastoje są, bo mają tę promocję...). Papiery złożyliśmy w ubiegłym tygodniu (przez doradcę) i teraz czekamyMam nadzieję, że II połowa września, to realny czas na start.

----------


## Hellenaj

Witajcie!

U nas ogromny postęp: mamy zalane ławy fundamentowe! nie obyło się bez problemów - nawałnica zalała wykopy, odmówiono nam zamówiony wcześniej beton - ale udało się  :Smile:  Teraz przerwa ok 3 tyg i potem dalej ruszamy.

Odnośnie kredytu - składaliśmy do trzech banków: ing, millenium i raiffansen. W millenium złożyiśmy 30.06 a dziś zadzwoniła Pani, że decyzja pozytywna, umowa czeka na podpisanie. Prawdziwy ekspres. Nam jednak bardziej zależy na ING, wiec millenium jeszcze przeciągniemy chwilę, zwłaszcza że budowa też stoi i nie musimy mieć kasy na już. W ING złożylismy wniosek również 30.06 i powiediano nam, ze czas oczekiwania to 10 dni roboczych, na wstępną decyzję. Teoretycznie więc do jutra powinna być.

----------


## aghata86

Dzis kopara wsypuje piach w fundament a w pon zamowiony jest chudziak. Juz bym chciala zeby mury rosly w gore.

----------


## Hellenaj

> Dzis kopara wsypuje piach w fundament a w pon zamowiony jest chudziak. Juz bym chciala zeby mury rosly w gore.


Super agatha86! Planujesz sprawdzać stopień zagęszczenia pospółki? Ja wezwę chyba geologa, żeby sprawdził, mam ograniczone zaufanie do ekipy.
DZiś na ławach zauważyłam sporo rys w miejscu zbrojenia, rysy skurczowe podobno, moim zdaniem mogła być też za mala otulina zbrojenia. Kierbud nakazał przed murowaniem ścianek wymieszać piasek z cementem i zatrzeć te rysy, dopiero na to izolacja i murwoanie ścianek.
Plan się zmeinił i jutro już ma wejsc ekipa murować sciany, muszę przypilnować zeby te rysy naprawili.

U sąsiada obok zaczęli murować sciany dwa dni temu a dziś już pieknie to wygląda! Na tym etapie to co dzień można oko nacieszyć  :wink: 

Agatha jaki masz plan na ten rok z budową?

----------


## freethinker

> Witajcie!
> Odnośnie kredytu - składaliśmy do trzech banków: ing, millenium i raiffansen. W millenium złożyiśmy 30.06 a dziś zadzwoniła Pani, że decyzja pozytywna, umowa czeka na podpisanie. Prawdziwy ekspres. Nam jednak bardziej zależy na ING, wiec millenium jeszcze przeciągniemy chwilę, zwłaszcza że budowa też stoi i nie musimy mieć kasy na już. W ING złożylismy wniosek również 30.06 i powiediano nam, ze czas oczekiwania to 10 dni roboczych, na wstępną decyzję. Teoretycznie więc do jutra powinna być.


Ciekawe, czy dotrzymają terminu. Powiem Ci, ze ja na decyzję wstępną w ING czekałem dwa miesiące. Podejrzewam, że może, gdybym składał w oddziale, a nie przez pośrednika, to by było szybciej.
A teraz hicior: w poniedziałek zadzwonił doradca i mówi, że jest decyzja ostateczna i możemy się umówić, przy czym we Wrocławiu i w okolicach nie ma wolnych terminów do końca miesiąca. W Legnicy znalazłby się termin w poniedziałek. A może wolałbym Jelenią Górę? He, he, he. Dam im zarobić kilkaset tysięcy na odsetkach, ale w tym celu muszę jechać podpisać umowę 100 kilometrów w jedną stronę, bo nie mają godzinki, żeby mnie umówić na spotkanie. Chyba mamy faktycznie nie byle jaki boom budowlany. W poniedziałek wziąłem urlop, jadę do Legnicy podpisać umowę.

----------


## pesce

Hej, dawno się nie odzywałam , bo dużo sie działo . Tak sie złożyło , ze na chwilę obecną mam stan zero  :smile:  
Czekam ze 3 tygodnie i jedziemy dalej ze ścianami . Plan na ten rok : SSZ

----------


## aghata86

> Super agatha86! Planujesz sprawdzać stopień zagęszczenia pospółki? Ja wezwę chyba geologa, żeby sprawdził, mam ograniczone zaufanie do ekipy.
> DZiś na ławach zauważyłam sporo rys w miejscu zbrojenia, rysy skurczowe podobno, moim zdaniem mogła być też za mala otulina zbrojenia. Kierbud nakazał przed murowaniem ścianek wymieszać piasek z cementem i zatrzeć te rysy, dopiero na to izolacja i murwoanie ścianek.
> Plan się zmeinił i jutro już ma wejsc ekipa murować sciany, muszę przypilnować zeby te rysy naprawili.
> 
> U sąsiada obok zaczęli murować sciany dwa dni temu a dziś już pieknie to wygląda! Na tym etapie to co dzień można oko nacieszyć 
> 
> Agatha jaki masz plan na ten rok z budową?


My jestesmy w takiej sytuacji ze chcemy zrobic max ile sie da...wynajmujemy mieszkanie i splacamy juz kredyt i ciezko nam troche. Mam nadzieje ze pogoda pozwoli nam duzo zrobic...moze ssz i instalacje elektryczna...no zobaczymy

----------


## swieja

Dawno się nie odzywałam. U nas roboty fajnie posuwają się do przodu i serrducho się raduje gdy już można wejść do środka i przez okno wyjrzeć  :smile: 







Okna zamówione w Mitbau we Wrocławiu. Dach umówiony na połowę sierpnia. W poniedziałek zalewają strop w niższej części (mamy piętro na dwóch poziomach) i schody. Za tydzień będę mogła bezpiecznie wejść po schodkach do mojej pracowni  :smile:

----------


## agb

Swieja, ściany w porothermu jeszcze mogę zrozumieć, ale ściany działowe z betonu komórkowego  :Confused:

----------


## Myjk

> Swieja, ściany w porothermu jeszcze mogę zrozumieć, ale ściany działowe z betonu komórkowego


Pewnie majster polecił, bo najlepsze (dla niego).  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Dawno się nie odzywałam. U nas roboty fajnie posuwają się do przodu i serrducho się raduje gdy już można wejść do środka i przez okno wyjrzeć


Murują na grube spoiny? Czy to takie "rozlane" cienkie?

----------


## swieja

Murują na grube, z Wienerbergera. Porotherm z tej fimy trochę nierówny.
Ścianki miały być wszystkie z porothermu, ale zmieniliśmy zdanie, bo łatwiej wiercić i wbijać gwoździe w ytong. Rozumiem, że popełniliśmy jakiś karygodny błąd?  :smile: 
Nic to. Mieszkać w nim będę ja i jestem pewna, że będzie super  :smile: 

A wiecie coś o dachówce Creaton Futura? Myśleliśmy o niej, ale podobno firma zaprzestała produkcji i chce ją wycofać. Wiecie coś o tym? Na razie jeszcze jest i dostaliśmy fajny rabat na nią. Ale się boję, że jak kiedyś będę potrzebowała większą ilość by coś naprawić to już jej w hurtowniach nie znajdę.

----------


## agb

Błąd wg mnie taki, że beton komórkowy ma tragiczną akustykę.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Dziwne, budowałem na WIenerbergerze i była bardzo prosta, to przecież TOP jeśli chodzi o ceramikę

----------


## aghata86

My tez zamowilismy pustaka Wienerberger mimo ze glownym budulcem w projekcie jest beton komorkowy. Majster twierdzi ze cegla to cegla a to inne to jakies mieszkanki wapna itp. Jutro oficjalnie konczymy stan 0.

----------


## swieja

*Marcin34_Śl* może budowałeś w systemie Dryfix? Nasz wienerberger nie jest specjalnie prosty. Doczytałam sobie (choć mnie to w sumie nie zajmowało do tej pory), że do cienkiej spoiny bloczki muszą być szlifowane. A nasze na bank nie są  :wink:  Spoina i tak nie jest jakaś strasznie gruba, 2 cm.

Doczytałam też o głośności ytonga. Na dole nie ma to specjalnego znaczenia bo kluczowe ściany - między kuchnią a gościnną sypialnią oraz ściana oddzielająca mieszkanie mamy - są nośne i zbudowane z porothermu. Na piętrze między wszystkimi sypialniami są garderoby, a więc dodatkowa ściana oddziela pokoje. Jest jedna ściana, między pokojami córek, która byłaby pojedyncza. Może faktycznie lepiej będzie zrobić ją z porothermu. 
*agb* dzięki za zwrócenie na to uwagi.

Dziś zalewają nam jeden strop i schody  :smile:  Już wczoraj wdrapałam się na górę i podziwiałam widoki, aż mi się nie chciało wracać na dół  :smile:  Będzie pięknie.

----------


## Myjk

U mnie też była pierwsza warstwa z Wienerbergera. Wcześniej oglądałem pustaki innych producentów i wyglądały żałośnie, były krzywe i pokruszone. Do mnie pustak przyjechał prościutki i nie było ukruszonego ani jednego pustaka (fakt, mało tego było, bo tylko 3 palety). Wiem, bo akurat wyjątkowo sam dostawę odbierałem. Dlatego dziwna sytuacja budowlańców twierdzących że mogło coś być krzywe. Może jakaś wadliwa partia?

Inna sprawa, że mój majster nie lubi budować z ceramiki, bo faktycznie bywa krzywa. Jak stwierdził któregoś razu, często są prześwity że słońce zagląda do domu i niektórzy tynkują ściany przed ociepleniem żeby pozatykać szpary. Wiec może to i dobrze, że jest od razu na grubo zapaćkane.

Ps. u mnie w silce spoina ma 0,2 cm  :wink:  Tak wyszło z pomiaru ułożonej ściany.

----------


## ag2a

Pozwolenie na budowę 2017
Przed pozwoleniem muszę uzyskać :
-warunki zabudowy ( wraz z zapewnieniem od Enea i wodociągów- czy oni te zapewnienia oddają po postaniu WZ?)
-mapa do celów projektowych
Pytanie jakie dokumenty są potrzebne by złożyć wniosek? Jeśli to istotne to starostwo pow. poznański
-4 egzemplarze projektu po adaptacji
-wniosek o pozwolenie
-oświadczenie że jestem właścicielem gruntu
-karta informacyjna do pozwolenia na budowę
-wniosek o wyłączenie z produkcji rolnej ( do tego np geodeta rysuje mi na mapce teren wyłączony i to składam z pozwoleniem?)
-warunki zabudowy
Co z uzgodnieniem zjazdu z drogi ( gminna)? Czy to musi być przed pozwoleniem na budowę?
Co z przebiegiem mediów na planie zagospodarowania?C
W projekcie jest piec na ekogroszek ( czy muszę zmieniać od razu w pozwoleniu coś bo będę grzał gazem) Chodzi mi przede wszystkim by jak najszybciej dostać pozwolenie aby móc ruszyć w tym roku

----------


## Murator FINANSE

UWAGA
Zgodnie z oficjalnym komunikatem, BGK potwierdził termin wznowienia przyjmowania wniosków o dofinansowanie w programie MDM z dniem 8 sierpnia 2017 r.

W połowie sierpnia beneficjenci dostaną więc w sumie do dyspozycji dodatkowo ponad 69 mln PLN. Przy średnim poziomie dofinansowania na poziomie około 26 tys. PLN pozwoli to na przyznanie wsparcia dla około 2,7 tys. dodatkowych wniosków.
Nie wiadomo na ile starczy środków - jeśli rezerwowanie środków będzie w takim samym tempie jak na początku 2017roku to prawdopodobnie środki zostaną zablokowane wciągu 2-3 dni jak nie szybciej.

Warto się więc pospieszyć i już dzisiaj zweryfikować swoją zdolność kredytową oraz sprawdzić, jakich dokumentów będą wymagały banki. Zachęcamy do kontaktu - bez opłat szczegółowa oferta i wsparcie w trakcie uzyskania kredytu

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Omawiając koszty wybudowania domu warto porozmawiać o kredycie. 

Domy o powierzchni użytkowej do maksymalnie 110 m2 jak już wspomnieliśmy to domy gdzie inwestor może uzyskać zwrot VAT,  oczywiście po spełnieniu warunków niezbędnych do pozytywnego rozpatrzenia wniosku przez odpowiedni urząd skarbowy. ( rodziny 4 osobowe do 100m2, a rodziny 5 osobowe i więcej 110m2)
Jak będzie kształtował się kredyt? Struktura kredytu na taką budowę mimo, że inwestor może złożyć wniosek by uzyskać zwrot VAT na materiałach budowlanych  jest w swej konstrukcji standardowym kredytem, który klient może uzyskać w każdym banku. Nie musi kierować wniosku tylko do tych instytucji, które oferują kredyty w programie  Mieszkanie dla Młodych. 
Dla przykładu oprzemy naszą analizę na naszym projekcie - MIARODAJNY Wariant IV- dom o powierzchni użytkowej 86m2. 
Banki do obliczenia kosztów budowy przyjmują cenę od 2000-2500 PLN za wybudowanie metra kwadratowego powierzchni użytkowej.
Na potrzeby naszych wyliczeń przyjmujmy 2250 PLN.
Minimalna kwota kredytu przy tym projekcie, to 2250*86m2= 193 500
Analizując rynek: weźmy pod uwagę warunki kredytowe na dziś, czyli 25 lipiec 2017 i trzy przykładowe banki : Millennium, ING oraz PKO BP. Przygotowując oferty na 30 lat, w tym okres budowlany 24 miesiące - raty kapitałowo odsetkowe kształtują się w następujący sposób (zachowując ta samą kolejność banków): 918 PLN, 870 PLN( Mieszkaj bez Kompromisów - Lekka Rata) oraz 895PLN ( Pakiet Własny Kąt). Oczywiście każdy z tych banków ma inne wymagania i inne korzyści płynące dla klienta. 
Zapraszamy do kontaktu by poznać szczegóły ofert  banków wymienionych jak i pozostałych oferujących produkty hipoteczne.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy budujący  -  przypominam , że *Murator również zajmuje się doradzaniem i pomocą w ramach kredytów hipotecznych prawie 10 lat.*
 Mamy ludzi w całej Polsce , którzy z chęcią Wam również pomogą. Są rzetelni i mają kompleksową wiedzę. Pomagamy w zebraniu dokumentacji, rozważeniu ofert jak i również w złożeniu wniosku kredytowego. Cała pomoc jest bez dodatkowych kosztów z Waszej strony, 
Z chęcią pomogę jeśli chcecie poznać waszą zdolność kredytową i przebrnąć przez formalności - zachęcamy do kontaktu.

----------


## ag2a

> Pozwolenie na budowę 2017
> Przed pozwoleniem muszę uzyskać :
> -warunki zabudowy ( wraz z zapewnieniem od Enea i wodociągów- czy oni te zapewnienia oddają po postaniu WZ?)
> -mapa do celów projektowych
> Pytanie jakie dokumenty są potrzebne by złożyć wniosek? Jeśli to istotne to starostwo pow. poznański
> -4 egzemplarze projektu po adaptacji
> -wniosek o pozwolenie
> -oświadczenie że jestem właścicielem gruntu
> -karta informacyjna do pozwolenia na budowę
> ...


nikt nie pomoże?

----------


## Doli.

> nikt nie pomoże?


Szczerze to nam pierologię załatwiał architekt. Z mojego projektu wynika, że architekt załączył do niego, oprócz samego projektu, w którego skład wchodziły projekt architektoniczno-budowlany, projekt instalacji sanitarnej i elektrycznej:
Oświadczenie projektanta zgodnie z art. 20 ust. 4 Prawo budowlane.Uprawnienia projektantów.Zapewnienie o dostawie wody i odbioru ścieków oraz określenie warunków przyłączenia do sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacji sanitarnej.Uzgodnienie projektu przyłącza wodociągowego i kanalizacji sanitarnej.Uzgodnienie Narad Koordynacyjnych przyłącza wodociągowego.Uzgodnienie Urzędu Gminy trasy przyłącza wodociągowego w zakresie przejścia w pasie drogi.Warunki przyłączenia do sieci gazowej.Warunki przyłączenia do sieci energetycznej.Decyzja o trwałym wyłączeniu części działki z produkcji rolniczej.Informacja Urzędu Gminy dot. wykorzystania mas ziemnych powstałych w czasie realizacji inwestycji.Uzgodnienie lokalizacji zjazdu z drogi gminnej.Mapa do celów projektowych (oryginał).Opinia Wojewódzkiego Urzędu Ochrony Zabytków.Decyzja Wojewódzkiego Urzędu Ochrony Zabytków o pozwoleniu na prowadzenie badań archeologicznych.

----------


## aghata86

Nam tez wszystko zalatwial architekt, w pozwoleniu widzialam tylko pieczatki.

----------


## Doli.

> Nam tez wszystko zalatwial architekt, w pozwoleniu widzialam tylko pieczatki.


Ja pieczątki jeszcze nie widziałam... Ja już chcę ostateczne pozwolenie i kopać!, zalewać!!, murować!!!... ehhh....  :bash:

----------


## freethinker

Widzę, że mało się dzieje, co znaczy, że wszyscy się budują.  :smile:  Ja właśnie kończę stan zero. Fundamenty mam takie, że pół wioski przychodzi się patrzeć. Ale mam dodatkową, nieplanowaną jazdę i właśnie przygotowuję pakiecik dla prokuratora. W sumie wiedziałem, że budowlanka to patologia, ale że już przy pierwszej ekipie będę miał problem, tego się nie spodziewałem. Majster wziął 10 000 zł zaliczki na materiały i wygląda na to, że sobie kupił za nie mebelki do kuchni, oczywiście nie mojej.  :smile: 
Bocianki, dyktafony cyfrowe (ja mam Olympus VN-7800) to podstawa Różnych rzeczy można się wypierać. ale nie własnych słów. Oczywiście kluczowe rozmowy telefoniczne nagrywać.

----------


## Kaizen

> właśnie przygotowuję pakiecik dla prokuratora.


Powodzenia. Moje doświadczenia z prokuraturą są raczej takie, że poszukają 120 powodów, żeby nie znaleźć znamion przestępstwa.

Mistrzostwo dla mnie, to:
_Zgodnie z treścią przepisu art. 115 § 7 kk w zw. z art. 115 § 5 kk znaczną szkodą majątkową jest szkoda, której wysokość w chwili popełnienia czynu zabronionego przekracza 200 000 zł. W świetle materiałów niniejszego postępowania nie ma podstaw do uznania takiej sumy_

Jest to cytat z uzasadnienia odmowy wszczęcia śledztwa.

Na pocieszenie (po straceniu czasu na zażalenia i boje z prokuraturą) sprawa cywilna wygrana.

----------


## freethinker

> Powodzenia. Moje doświadczenia z prokuraturą są raczej takie, że poszukają 120 powodów, żeby nie znaleźć znamion przestępstwa.


No wiem, wiem. Mam wrażenie, że organy ścigania w naszym kraju ścigają głównie tych, którzy sami się pójdą na komisariat przyznać. Sprawa cywilna tutaj byłaby tutaj o tyle trudna, że facet jest - jak to ustaliłem poniewczasie - totalnie zadłużony i ma rozdzielność majątkową z żoną. Teraz sobie myślę, że to dobrze, że to nie z nim miałem umowę, bo byłoby to potraktowane jako problem na styku konsument-przedsiębiorca. A tak jest to strona trzecia, czyli będę parł w kierunku sprzeniewierzenia.

----------


## agaz_75

Witam się  :smile:  jak wam zazdroszczę tego że sie budujecie ja już bym mogła działać a póki co walczę z kredytem ta papierologia mnie wykończy . Na męża w tym temacie nie mogę liczyć bo on bardziej zielony niż ja i też za bardzo nie może mnie wspomóc bo kredyt będzie na mnie jeszcze intercyze musimy załatwić . Jak wam poszły kosztorysy budowalne do banku jak to ugryźć żeby było dobrze podpowiedzcie proszę ?

----------


## freethinker

> . Jak wam poszły kosztorysy budowalne do banku jak to ugryźć żeby było dobrze podpowiedzcie proszę ?


Ja zamówiłem kosztorys u kosztorysanta za 400 zł (stwierdziłem, że mi się przyda później jako podpowiedź, co i ile może kosztować). No i na tej podstawie opracowałem kosztorys dla banku.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Jak wam poszły kosztorysy budowalne do banku jak to ugryźć żeby było dobrze podpowiedzcie proszę ?


We Wrocławiu działa firma doradza.pl, w której pracują doradcy finansowi - bardzo pomocni, doradzają za darmo (zarabiają dopiero kiedy z ich polecenia weźmiesz kredyt). Polecam poczytać i nawiązać kontakt.
Nie dość, że zrobią zestawienie najlepszych kredytów aktualnie na rynku, to wyjaśnią każdą wątpliwość i pomogą przejść z wszystkimi formalnościami, aż do podpisania ostatecznej umowy kredytowej z wybranym bankiem.

----------


## aghata86

U nas do przodu. W jeden dzien tyle zrobili


Ja nie wiem jak mozna dac komus zaliczke na material. My wspolpracujemy z jedna hurtownia, nasz majster robi zamowienie, odbiera rano towar przed przyjazdem, wszystko u jednego przedstawiciela ktory nam.daje fajne rabaty...co dwa tyg wysyla mi fv meilem i ja widze co majster bierze, ile sztuk, place za fv...to co zostanie idzie do zwrotu i mamy korekte

----------


## aghata86

Po 3 dniach jest tak


Chlopaki daja z siebie wszystko.

----------


## Doli.

Czy jak się złoży wniosek o kredyt to z banku zawsze dzwonią do pracodawcy potwierdzić źródło przychodów?

----------


## agaz_75

> Czy jak się złoży wniosek o kredyt to z banku zawsze dzwonią do pracodawcy potwierdzić źródło przychodów?


Z tego co mi mówił doradca finansowy to podobno tak ale nie wiem na 100 %

----------


## agaz_75

Dziękuje za podpowiedzi dot kosztorysu do banku..zrobiony , wysłany  :smile:  

Pytanie mam do was ( co mają już ściany )  :smile:  co myslicie na temat Solbetu bo z moich znajomych budujących dwójka właśnie buduje z Solbetu ?

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja mam ściany z Ytonga. Ale u mnie Solbet jest trudno dostępny. Kierownik budowy ostrzegała mnie, że mają przestoje na budowie, bo są  duże opóźnienia w dostawie bloczków. I do tego nie wychodził mi taniej niż Ytong. I tyle. Ytonga miałam dostępnego od ręki i jeszcze wytargowałam chyba 10 gr na bloczku  :big lol: 
Gdyby cena i dostępność Solbetu była lepsza niż Ytonga, pewnie miałabym ściany z Solbetu  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

> Ja nie wiem jak mozna dac komus zaliczke na material. My wspolpracujemy z jedna hurtownia, nasz majster robi zamowienie, odbiera rano towar przed przyjazdem, wszystko u jednego przedstawiciela ktory nam.daje fajne rabaty...


Ja też tak w zasadzie mam, ale chodziło o piasek i trochę desek z tartaku. W sumie pociecha, choć marna, że inni mają gorzej. Zacząłem z jego byłą wspólniczką obdzwaniać i odpytywać innych jego klientów. Są tacy, którzy dali mu 30 tysięcy zaliczki. Masakra.
Na szczęście doczołgałem się do stanu zerowego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ytonga miałam dostępnego od ręki i jeszcze wytargowałam chyba 10 gr na bloczku


A ile płaciłaś za bloczek?

Ytong stosuje chłyt marketingody dla naiwnych. Niby bloczek wychodzi taniej. Tyle, że ich bloczek ma wysokość 199mm, a reszta świata stosuje 240. Więc nie tylko sam m2 muru wychodzi drożej, ale też większa ilość spoin powoduje, że trzeba więcej kleju.

----------


## aghata86

Skladalismy papiery w dwoch bankach i zaden nie dzwonil do pracodawcy

----------


## annatulipanna

> A ile płaciłaś za bloczek?
> 
> Ytong stosuje chłyt marketingody dla naiwnych. Niby bloczek wychodzi taniej. Tyle, że ich bloczek ma wysokość 199mm, a reszta świata stosuje 240. Więc nie tylko sam m2 muru wychodzi drożej, ale też większa ilość spoin powoduje, że trzeba więcej kleju.


Całościowo Ytong wychodzi drożej niż Solbet, rzeczywiście  :wink:  Ale tak jak wspominałam, z Solbetem u nas słabo, a Ytong czekał na składzie i stąd wybór.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Całościowo Ytong wychodzi drożej niż Solbet, rzeczywiście  Ale tak jak wspominałam, z Solbetem u nas słabo, a Ytong czekał na składzie i stąd wybór.


U mnie deweloper stosuje Solbet i HH. Solbet zapewne mają w dobre cenie bo niedaleko fabryka ...

Ale patrząc na jakość Solbet vs HH to Solbet są kiepskiej jakości , to znaczy bardziej kruche i czesto przychodza bardziej uszkodzone niż HH , tyle że wiadomo u dewelopera cena jest najważniejsza , wiec te wady nie rpzeszkadzają

----------


## Doli.

> Skladalismy papiery w dwoch bankach i zaden nie dzwonil do pracodawcy


O to dobra wiadomość, a w jakich składałaś, jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## aghata86

> O to dobra wiadomość, a w jakich składał, jeśli można wiedzieć?


Ing i mbank

----------


## Doli.

Ludzie!!  :smile:  Mamy ostateczne pozwolenie na budowę!!!  :big grin:  Po miesiącu czekania na ostatnią zwrotkę dzisiaj w końcu zawieźliśmy ostatnią stronę postępowania do Starostwa w celu osobistego podpisania oświadczenia, że naszą decyzje otrzymał. Zwrotka chyba zaginęła. Jaki jest z tej sytuacji morał dla wszystkich: trzymajcie się swojego numeru telefonu przez całe życie albo przynajmniej jak najdłużej się da  :smile:  Tego pana znalazłam na jakimś zapomnianym forum z korepetycjami z 2001 roku. Był numer telefonu, zadzwoniłam... i strzał w dziesiątkę  :smile: 
Od razu złożyliśmy wniosek o wydanie dziennika budowy - u was to też nic nie kosztowało? Aż podejrzane...  :wink:  Teraz tylko zgłosić do NB i wio  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> *Marcin34_Śl* może budowałeś w systemie Dryfix? Nasz wienerberger nie jest specjalnie prosty. Doczytałam sobie (choć mnie to w sumie nie zajmowało do tej pory), że do cienkiej spoiny bloczki muszą być szlifowane. A nasze na bank nie są  Spoina i tak nie jest jakaś strasznie gruba, 2 cm.
> 
> Doczytałam też o głośności ytonga. Na dole nie ma to specjalnego znaczenia bo kluczowe ściany - między kuchnią a gościnną sypialnią oraz ściana oddzielająca mieszkanie mamy - są nośne i zbudowane z porothermu. Na piętrze między wszystkimi sypialniami są garderoby, a więc dodatkowa ściana oddziela pokoje. Jest jedna ściana, między pokojami córek, która byłaby pojedyncza. Może faktycznie lepiej będzie zrobić ją z porothermu. 
> *agb* dzięki za zwrócenie na to uwagi.
> 
> Dziś zalewają nam jeden strop i schody  Już wczoraj wdrapałam się na górę i podziwiałam widoki, aż mi się nie chciało wracać na dół  Będzie pięknie.


Do dryfixu muszą być szlifowane pustaki. My tym systemem budowalismy.

----------


## agaz_75

> Ludzie!!  Mamy ostateczne pozwolenie na budowę!!!  Po miesiącu czekania na ostatnią zwrotkę dzisiaj w końcu zawieźliśmy ostatnią stronę postępowania do Starostwa w celu osobistego podpisania oświadczenia, że naszą decyzje otrzymał. Zwrotka chyba zaginęła. Jaki jest z tej sytuacji morał dla wszystkich: trzymajcie się swojego numeru telefonu przez całe życie albo przynajmniej jak najdłużej się da  Tego pana znalazłam na jakimś zapomnianym forum z korepetycjami z 2001 roku. Był numer telefonu, zadzwoniłam... i strzał w dziesiątkę 
> Od razu złożyliśmy wniosek o wydanie dziennika budowy - u was to też nic nie kosztowało? Aż podejrzane...  Teraz tylko zgłosić do NB i wio


Gratuluję  :smile:  u nas wysłali powiadomienie do moich rodziców na stary bardzo stary adres  , sasiad został przez mamę dopilnowany a ona czekała, czekała i nic .Jak zadzwoniłam do starostwa to kobieta mówi no w sumie to już mogłoby być prawomocne ale państwo K.... nie potwierdzili... żeby przyspieszyć rodzice pojechali podpisali i z głowy a zwrotka zaginęła .
Co do dziennika miałam swój ..nic nie kosztowało  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

*aghata86*! Niezłe macie tempo! Kibicuję i pozdrawiam. Machina ruszyła, niech się kręci  :wink: 

*Doli.* gratulacje! Niebawem zacznie się budowlane szaleństwo  :wave:  Czasem mam wrażenie, że moja budowa ciągle mnie przegania  :big lol:  Już mi się wydaję, że wszystko ogarnęłam, a tu znowu coś. Ale niesamowita to przygoda i pewnie w efekcie będzie ciężko się z nią rozstawać  :wink:  
Powodzenia życzę i trzymam kciuki!

----------


## freethinker

Uf, potwierdziłem z bankiem, że w poniedziałek będę miał pierwszą transzę na koncie. W samą porę. Zaczęło u mnie być już kiepsko z pieniędzmi, w związku z "zajumaniem" przez majstra ok. 10 000 zł. Majster, pan Dariusz Piąstka, mieszka niedaleko od Środy Śląskiej i "grasuje" w okolicach Wrocławia. Czasem jako własna firma, czasem jako członek ekipy innej firmy. Namawia ludzi do dawania mu zaliczek i ma - oględnie mówiąc - duży problem z ich zwrotem. Komornik mu nie straszny, bo nic oficjalnie nie ma (jest rozdzielność majątkowa z żoną). Prokuratora też się nie boi, bo - jak twierdzi - za takie kwoty nie zamykają.
Ekipa przyjeżdża w niedzielę (po zakończeniu stanu zero na kilka dni pojechali sobie do pracy na Pomorze do innej pracy) i po południu w poniedziałek mają zacząć stawiać ściany. Właścicielka firmy odgraża się, że do końca września zamknie stan zero.

----------


## Myjk

Teraz pytanie za sto punktów. Kto daje zaliczki?  :sad:  Przecież jak wykonawca tylko wspomni o zaliczce to powinno się z miejsca podziękować za usługi.

BTW, jak pisałem tego posta, to pod bramą pojawił się dekarz z informacją, że wchodzi na plac dzisiaj celem przygotowania się do pracy...

----------


## Doli.

*@agaz_75
@annatulipanna*

Dzięki  :smile:  Tak to z tymi zwrotkami jest. My na szczęście oprócz mnie, architekta (jako pełnomocnika) i gminę mieliśmy tylko dwie strony = sąsiadów. Także i tak mało osób do podpisów, a jedna przygoda była. 
A z budową już się powoli zaczyna. Nasz IZ szuka materiałów i w przyszłym tygodniu mamy omawiać ich ceny i z jakiej hurtowni korzystać. W poniedziałek odbieramy dziennik i zgłaszamy budowę do NB. Blaszak też podobno znaleziony i tylko czeka na transport na działkę.

----------


## aghata86

Moze w koncu forum zacznie zyc, lubie czytac wasze posty

My zmieniamy strop. W projekcie jest monolityczny zelbetowy a zmieniamy na terive. Teriva troche gorszy ale przy naszym metrazu wyjdzie troche taniej. Szukamy oszczednosci tam gdzie mozemy.

----------


## agaz_75

> Uf, potwierdziłem z bankiem, że w poniedziałek będę miał pierwszą transzę na koncie. W samą porę. Zaczęło u mnie być już kiepsko z pieniędzmi, w związku z "zajumaniem" przez majstra ok. 10 000 zł. Majster, pan Dariusz Piąstka, mieszka niedaleko od Środy Śląskiej i "grasuje" w okolicach Wrocławia. Czasem jako własna firma, czasem jako członek ekipy innej firmy. Namawia ludzi do dawania mu zaliczek i ma - oględnie mówiąc - duży problem z ich zwrotem. Komornik mu nie straszny, bo nic oficjalnie nie ma (jest rozdzielność majątkowa z żoną). Prokuratora też się nie boi, bo - jak twierdzi - za takie kwoty nie zamykają.
> Ekipa przyjeżdża w niedzielę (po zakończeniu stanu zero na kilka dni pojechali sobie do pracy na Pomorze do innej pracy) i po południu w poniedziałek mają zacząć stawiać ściany. Właścicielka firmy odgraża się, że do końca września zamknie stan zero.


Zazdroszczę tej transzy ...a co do tego gościa to ubić fiuta to mało żeruje na ludziach pajac . Dziwię się że jeszcze go ktoś nie ubił za to naciąganie . A ciekawe jakby dostał kasę jako zaliczkę potwierdzoną na papierze

----------


## Doli.

> Moze w koncu forum zacznie zyc, lubie czytac wasze posty
> 
> My zmieniamy strop. W projekcie jest monolityczny zelbetowy a zmieniamy na terive. Teriva troche gorszy ale przy naszym metrazu wyjdzie troche taniej. Szukamy oszczednosci tam gdzie mozemy.


A dzięki, to miłe  :smile: 
Nas namawiają właśnie w odwrotna stronę. Mamy terive, a polecają nam monolit, bo nie pęka itp. Ale nasz płyta fundamentowa była liczona pod lekką terive i już nie będziemy zmieniać.

----------


## freethinker

> Zazdroszczę tej transzy ...a co do tego gościa to ubić fiuta to mało żeruje na ludziach pajac . Dziwię się że jeszcze go ktoś nie ubił za to naciąganie . A ciekawe jakby dostał kasę jako zaliczkę potwierdzoną na papierze


Ale ja mam świadków, nagrania (z dyktafonu i rozmów telefonicznych), w których przyznaje się do wzięcia kasy. To nie robi na nim wrażenia.

Więc dzisiaj wywinąłem z żoną następujący numer. Żona oglądała właśnie niedawno jedną z tych starych komedii z lat 90-tych, "Uwierz w ducha" bodajże. I jest tam jeden taki motyw, że duch męża narzuca się pewnej kobiecie medium, chcąc zmusić ją do odwiedzenia żony, śpiewając jej przez całą dobę fałszywie jakieś pieśni. Takie tam wymuszenie przez upierdliwe zakłócanie spokoju. Pojechaliśmy zatem do wioski, w której mieszka pan Darek Piąstka, i wyliśmy pod bramą jego domu pieśni ("Warszawiankę 1830", "Rotę", kilka rosyjskich pieśni wojskowych itp.). A głos mam mocny, w młodości byłem rockmanem  :smile:  Sąsiedzi się zbiegli i wszystkim opowiadaliśmy, że pan Darek zachachmęcił nam pieniądze. Żona pana Darka nie wiedziała, co robić, Darka Piąstki nie było. Darła mordę, że dzwoni na straż miejską, etc. Po pół godzinie się zmyliśmy, zapowiadając się, że jutro wpadniemy po mszy.  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Okna dobre a tanie? Jakie polecacie?

----------


## Bepo

My w trzy miesiące z drobnym hakiem mamy prawie całą więźbę  :smile:

----------


## Niechaj

> Ale ja mam świadków, nagrania (z dyktafonu i rozmów telefonicznych), w których przyznaje się do wzięcia kasy. To nie robi na nim wrażenia.
> 
> Więc dzisiaj wywinąłem z żoną następujący numer. Żona oglądała właśnie niedawno jedną z tych starych komedii z lat 90-tych, "Uwierz w ducha" bodajże. I jest tam jeden taki motyw, że duch męża narzuca się pewnej kobiecie medium, chcąc zmusić ją do odwiedzenia żony, śpiewając jej przez całą dobę fałszywie jakieś pieśni. Takie tam wymuszenie przez upierdliwe zakłócanie spokoju. Pojechaliśmy zatem do wioski, w której mieszka pan Darek Piąstka, i wyliśmy pod bramą jego domu pieśni ("Warszawiankę 1830", "Rotę", kilka rosyjskich pieśni wojskowych itp.). A głos mam mocny, w młodości byłem rockmanem  Sąsiedzi się zbiegli i wszystkim opowiadaliśmy, że pan Darek zachachmęcił nam pieniądze. Żona pana Darka nie wiedziała, co robić, Darka Piąstki nie było. Darła mordę, że dzwoni na straż miejską, etc. Po pół godzinie się zmyliśmy, zapowiadając się, że jutro wpadniemy po mszy.


Trzymam kciuki, świetny pomysł!  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Okna dobre a tanie? Jakie polecacie?


My wycenialiśmy w kilku miejscach, a że jesteś z okolic Wrocławia, to mogę sprzedać informację, że dobrą obsługę mają OKNA MIKOŁAJCZYK z Wrocławia, na Legnickiej. Myśmy wycenę załatwiali mailowo i zawszę odpowiadali szybko i rzeczowo.
Nam wycenili energooszczędny profil VEKA Softline 82 siedmiokomorowy, trzy uszczelki i pakiet trójszybowy. Są tam uwzględnione zaczepy antywyważeniowe, jest możliwość ciepłej ramki. To są okna firmy bodaj PETECKI. Chcieliśmy z początku DAKO, ale nam odradzili bo w DAKO są okucia MACO, ponoć gorsze niż ROTO-NT, które stosuje PETECKI. A profile mają te same czyli VEKA.
Nie wiem co to dla Ciebie tanio. Np. okno ze skrzydłem (kolor obustronny), pojedyncze 90x150cm to koszt 983,30zł (brutto), a okno fix w ościeżnicy 150x150cm to koszt 922,22zł.
Tarasowe HST 300x235cm - koszt 16.606,98zł. To nie była najtańsza oferta, ale nie z kolei okna to dość ważna część domu i nie chcemy na tym oszczędzać za bardzo.

----------


## Doli.

> My w trzy miesiące z drobnym hakiem mamy prawie całą więźbę


Dobry czas  :smile:  Oby tak dalej  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

> My wycenialiśmy w kilku miejscach, a że jesteś z okolic Wrocławia, to mogę sprzedać informację, że dobrą obsługę mają OKNA MIKOŁAJCZYK z Wrocławia, na Legnickiej. Myśmy wycenę załatwiali mailowo i zawszę odpowiadali szybko i rzeczowo.
> Nam wycenili energooszczędny profil VEKA Softline 82 siedmiokomorowy, trzy uszczelki i pakiet trójszybowy. Są tam uwzględnione zaczepy antywyważeniowe, jest możliwość ciepłej ramki. To są okna firmy bodaj PETECKI. Chcieliśmy z początku DAKO, ale nam odradzili bo w DAKO są okucia MACO, ponoć gorsze niż ROTO-NT, które stosuje PETECKI. A profile mają te same czyli VEKA.
> Nie wiem co to dla Ciebie tanio. Np. okno ze skrzydłem (kolor obustronny), pojedyncze 90x150cm to koszt 983,30zł (brutto), a okno fix w ościeżnicy 150x150cm to koszt 922,22zł.
> Tarasowe HST 300x235cm - koszt 16.606,98zł. To nie była najtańsza oferta, ale nie z kolei okna to dość ważna część domu i nie chcemy na tym oszczędzać za bardzo.


No to nam wystarcza 2 szyby i kolor jednostronny. Troche przerazila mnie cena tego tarasowego. No zobaczymy. Czy jak juz mamy wymurowane pol domu a okna na gorze beda takie same jak na dole moge juz wolac firme na pimiar i wycene? Czy jak wy robicie wycene? Na podstawie projektu?

----------


## agaz_75

> Ale ja mam świadków, nagrania (z dyktafonu i rozmów telefonicznych), w których przyznaje się do wzięcia kasy. To nie robi na nim wrażenia.
> 
> Więc dzisiaj wywinąłem z żoną następujący numer. Żona oglądała właśnie niedawno jedną z tych starych komedii z lat 90-tych, "Uwierz w ducha" bodajże. I jest tam jeden taki motyw, że duch męża narzuca się pewnej kobiecie medium, chcąc zmusić ją do odwiedzenia żony, śpiewając jej przez całą dobę fałszywie jakieś pieśni. Takie tam wymuszenie przez upierdliwe zakłócanie spokoju. Pojechaliśmy zatem do wioski, w której mieszka pan Darek Piąstka, i wyliśmy pod bramą jego domu pieśni ("Warszawiankę 1830", "Rotę", kilka rosyjskich pieśni wojskowych itp.). A głos mam mocny, w młodości byłem rockmanem  Sąsiedzi się zbiegli i wszystkim opowiadaliśmy, że pan Darek zachachmęcił nam pieniądze. Żona pana Darka nie wiedziała, co robić, Darka Piąstki nie było. Darła mordę, że dzwoni na straż miejską, etc. Po pół godzinie się zmyliśmy, zapowiadając się, że jutro wpadniemy po mszy.


haha genialnie jeszcze sobie megafon załatwcie to będzie lepiej słychac i głosu nie stracisz

----------


## agaz_75

> My wycenialiśmy w kilku miejscach, a że jesteś z okolic Wrocławia, to mogę sprzedać informację, że dobrą obsługę mają OKNA MIKOŁAJCZYK z Wrocławia, na Legnickiej. Myśmy wycenę załatwiali mailowo i zawszę odpowiadali szybko i rzeczowo.
> Nam wycenili energooszczędny profil VEKA Softline 82 siedmiokomorowy, trzy uszczelki i pakiet trójszybowy. Są tam uwzględnione zaczepy antywyważeniowe, jest możliwość ciepłej ramki. To są okna firmy bodaj PETECKI. Chcieliśmy z początku DAKO, ale nam odradzili bo w DAKO są okucia MACO, ponoć gorsze niż ROTO-NT, które stosuje PETECKI. A profile mają te same czyli VEKA.
> Nie wiem co to dla Ciebie tanio. Np. okno ze skrzydłem (kolor obustronny), pojedyncze 90x150cm to koszt 983,30zł (brutto), a okno fix w ościeżnicy 150x150cm to koszt 922,22zł.
> Tarasowe HST 300x235cm - koszt 16.606,98zł. To nie była najtańsza oferta, ale nie z kolei okna to dość ważna część domu i nie chcemy na tym oszczędzać za bardzo.


U nas wycena wyszła tak : okna veka na profilu softline 82 wszystkie z roletami porto i  napędem 19444 zł brutto z montażem więc też nie wiem jak to cenowo sie ma . Wycene robiliśmy w Smardzowie przed Olesnica

----------


## Doli.

> No to nam wystarcza 2 szyby i kolor jednostronny. Troche przerazila mnie cena tego tarasowego. No zobaczymy. Czy jak juz mamy wymurowane pol domu a okna na gorze beda takie same jak na dole moge juz wolac firme na pimiar i wycene? Czy jak wy robicie wycene? Na podstawie projektu?


To tarasowe to jest HST (przesuwne), więc i taka cena. Zwykłe tarasowe ze słupkiem 3 razy tańsze. Jest też trochę tańsze uchylno przesuwne PSK, ale imho to jest dość toporny mechanizm i już lepiej dopłacić do HST, a jak kasy brakuje to wziąć normalne, otwierane z niskim progiem, ze słupkiem.

Wycenę można robić i na podstawie zestawienia stolarki z projektu. To jest wstęp, który pozwoli Wam wybrać dostawcę. A na ostateczny obmiar i zamówienie u wybranego na podstawie wycen dostawcy czekałabym na wymurowanie, bo nigdy nie wiadomo co ci wymurują i czy nie będzie 1cm węższe/szersze.

----------


## Doli.

> U nas wycena wyszła tak : okna veka na profilu softline 82 wszystkie z roletami porto i  napędem 19444 zł brutto z montażem więc też nie wiem jak to cenowo sie ma . Wycene robiliśmy w Smardzowie przed Olesnica


Fajnie fajnie, ale jakie okna masz w tym pakiecie?  :smile:  Bo nie wiem czy 5szt, czy 8szt, jakie tarasowe, czy okleina jedno czy dwustronna, ile komór i szyb itp. Na podstawie samych rodzajów profili i okuć cena niewiele mówi. My w wycenie mamy: 2SK*, 180x150 - 1szt; 1SK, 90x150 - 2szt; 1SK, 120x150 - 3szt; FIX w ościeżnicy 150x150 - 1szt; balkonowe 1SK 90x235 - 2szt; HST 300x235 - 1szt. I całość z montażem, który jest wartością pomijalną (1.877,90zł) wynosi 21.849,69zł. Czyli same okna ok 20k. Bez rolet. Rolety w osobnej wycenie.

*) 2SK - dwuskrzydłowe, 1SK - jendoskrzydłowe

----------


## Myjk

> No to nam wystarcza 2 szyby i kolor jednostronny.


Hę? Nieśmiało przypomnę, że zaraz mamy 2018 a okna dwuszybowe to lata '90. Budujesz maszynę czasu?  :big tongue:  Czy  przepisy pozwalają wstawiać takie "słabe" okna?




> To tarasowe to jest HST (przesuwne), więc i taka cena. Zwykłe tarasowe ze słupkiem 3 razy tańsze. Jest też trochę tańsze uchylno przesuwne PSK, ale imho to jest dość toporny mechaznizm i już lepiej dopłacić do HST, a jak kasy brakuje to wziąć normalne, otwierane z niskim progiem, ze słuppkiem.


Było całkiem niedawno o niskim progu ze słupkiem. Mocno nieszczelne są te okna. Chyba że otwierane na zewnątrz, ale wtedy cena zaczyna się zrównywać z HST. PSK faktycznie toporne, dlatego ja początkowo chciałem niski próg ze słupkiem, ale dopłacę jednak do HST.




> Wycenę można robić i na podstawie zestawienia stolarki z projektu. To jest wstęp, który pozwoli Wam wybrać dostawcę. A na ostateczny obmiar i zamówienie u wybranego na podstawie wycen dostawcy czekałabym na wymurowanie, bo nigdy nie wiadomo co ci wymurują i czy nie będzie 1cm węższe/szersze.


Prawda.

----------


## Doli.

> No to nam wystarcza 2 szyby i kolor jednostronny.


Też uważam, że 2 szyby to mało. To co zaoszczędzisz na oknach oddasz w ogrzewaniu. Z nawiązką.

----------


## Bepo

Mamy nadzieję, że do końca sierpnia zamkniemy stan surowy  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Też uważam, że 2 szyby to mało. To co zaoszczędzisz na oknach oddasz w ogrzewaniu. Z nawiązką.


Z tego co pamiętam aghata86 planowała montować piec na ekogroszek. Mocy i energii będzie ze 100 jak nie z 200% zapasem. To co może pójść kominem i stratach na niedopalonym paliwie można oddać przez tańsze okna. Więc może stąd taka a nie inna decyzja.

----------


## Kaizen

> No to nam wystarcza 2 szyby i kolor jednostronny.


A to spełni warunki techniczne?

----------


## aghata86

W projekcie mamy dwuszybowe.

----------


## aghata86

Ja doskonale wiem co jest lepsze, co bedzie na lata itd itp, jednak dysponujemy tylko kasa z kredytu bankowego, nie zarabiamy tyle zeby dodatkowo odkladac, nie mamy rodzicow do pomocy, nie znamy sie na robocie zeby maz mogl cos sam zrobic....zalezy nam na tym zeby po prostu miec dach nad glowa, musimy szukac tanszych (czasami gorszych) rozwiazan.

----------


## agaz_75

> Fajnie fajnie, ale jakie okna masz w tym pakiecie?  Bo nie wiem czy 5szt, czy 8szt, jakie tarasowe, czy okleina jedno czy dwustronna, ile komór i szyb itp. Na podstawie samych rodzajów profili i okuć cena niewiele mówi. My w wycenie mamy: 2SK*, 180x150 - 1szt; 1SK, 90x150 - 2szt; 1SK, 120x150 - 3szt; FIX w ościeżnicy 150x150 - 1szt; balkonowe 1SK 90x235 - 2szt; HST 300x235 - 1szt. I całość z montażem, który jest wartością pomijalną (1.877,90zł) wynosi 21.849,69zł. Czyli same okna ok 20k. Bez rolet. Rolety w osobnej wycenie.
> 
> *) 2SK - dwuskrzydłowe, 1SK - jendoskrzydłowe


ee no właśnie nie napisali  mi w wycenie ile komór itd a ja sie tak zachwycałam haha kurcze musze do nich napisac wiem tyle że dostałam 36 % rabatu bo powołałam sie na ich klientkę a moją sąsiadkę ale DZIEKUJE za zwrócenie uwagi  :smile:  . Co do wyceny to był fix 540x 150- 1 szt ; 120x 150 - 2 szt; 120 x 60 x 1 szt ; 180x 150 - 3 szt , drzwi balkonowe 270x 230 - 1 szt okleina dwustronna  to było wstepnie bo dojdzie jeszcze jedno okno 180 x 150 i drugie mniejsze więc badam teren .

----------


## agaz_75

> Ja doskonale wiem co jest lepsze, co bedzie na lata itd itp, jednak dysponujemy tylko kasa z kredytu bankowego, nie zarabiamy tyle zeby dodatkowo odkladac, nie mamy rodzicow do pomocy, nie znamy sie na robocie zeby maz mogl cos sam zrobic....zalezy nam na tym zeby po prostu miec dach nad glowa, musimy szukac tanszych (czasami gorszych) rozwiazan.


Myslę że tańsze rozwiązania nie są aż takie złe do końca a czasami dobrze że są  . My też nie mamy pojęcia o budowie , mój mąż również nie zna się zupełnie na robocie budowlanej więc pewnie i ja będe musiała czasem wybrać coś kosztem czegoś co w ogóle mi nie przeszkadza  :smile:  a na marginesie teraz mieszkamy w mieszkaniu dwupoziomowym mamy sąsiadów akustyka taka że jak sąsiad zapuści w nocy w toalecie bąka to słychac , jak jego dzieci biegają po schodach w salonie to jak stado koni- sama mam dzieci więc siedzę cicho, pewnie jak się człowiek bzyka to też słychac  . I tak właśnie myslę o jakości materiałów , o okna z których jesienią i zimą wiatr zasuwa jak oszalały  i muszę podpytać deweloperów co to za okna i ile komór itd żeby przypadkiem nie zrobić takiego błędu i zamówić podobnych lub tych samych  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> ee no właśnie nie napisali  mi w wycenie ile komór itd a ja sie tak zachwycałam haha kurcze musze do nich napisac wiem tyle że dostałam 36 % rabatu bo powołałam sie na ich klientkę a moją sąsiadkę ale DZIEKUJE za zwrócenie uwagi  . Co do wyceny to był fix 540x 150- 1 szt ; 120x 150 - 2 szt; 120 x 60 x 1 szt ; 180x 150 - 3 szt , drzwi balkonowe 270x 230 - 1 szt okleina dwustronna  to było wstepnie bo dojdzie jeszcze jedno okno 180 x 150 i drugie mniejsze więc badam teren .


A balkonowe (rozumiem, że tarasowe?) otwierane skrzydłowe czy jakieś przesuwne (HST / PSK)?

----------


## Doli.

> Ja doskonale wiem co jest lepsze, co bedzie na lata itd itp, jednak dysponujemy tylko kasa z kredytu bankowego, nie zarabiamy tyle zeby dodatkowo odkladac, nie mamy rodzicow do pomocy, nie znamy sie na robocie zeby maz mogl cos sam zrobic....zalezy nam na tym zeby po prostu miec dach nad glowa, musimy szukac tanszych (czasami gorszych) rozwiazan.


@agatha86: W takim razie pozostaje trzymać za was kciuki  :smile:  Czasami tak już jest, że "co zrobisz, skoro nic nie zrobisz".

Dzisiaj w rozmowie kier-bud zasugerował, żeby okna zamawiać z wyprzedzeniem, bo się na nie długo czeka i jak zamówimy na etapie wymurowanych, to będziemy mieć obsuwę (a chcemy się zamknąć do zimy; zaczynamy w połowie sierpnia). Sugerował, żeby zamówić jak w projekcie i wymagać od wykonawcy żeby otwory były takie jak mają być.  Jak wyjdą za wąskie to ma podciąć, a jak za duże to nadłożyć. W sumie niegłupie. Ktoś ma kontrargumenty?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dzisiaj w rozmowie kie-bud zasugerował, żeby okna zamawiać z wyprzedzeniem, bo się na nie długo czeka i jak zamówimy na etapie wymurowanych, to będziemy mieć obsuwę (a chcemy się zamknąć do zimy; zaczynamy w połowie sierpnia). Sugerował, żeby zamówić jak w projekcie i wymagać od wykonawcy żeby otwory były takie jak mają być.  Jak wyjdą za wąskie to ma podciąć, a jak za duże to nadłożyć. W sumie niegłupie. Ktoś ma kontrargumenty?


Ja na okna czekałam 2 tyg. I jeszcze musiałam odwlec montaż w czasie, bo przez ulewy nie wyrobili mi się z dachem. Także nie śpiesz się z zamawianiem. Wymurują Ci otwory, przyjedzie ekipa wziąć pomiar z budowy i zanim skończysz dach, okna będą gotowe. No oczywiście zdarzają się przypadki, kiedy trzeba czekać na okna, ale tego do końca nie przewidzisz. Bierz sprawdzoną firmę w Twoim rejonie i upewnij się ile zajmuje im produkcja okien.
Druga rzecz, to zmiany na budowie. Ja byłam pewna, że niczego w oknach nie będę zmieniała, poza oknem w łazience, które w projekcie było za małe. Ostatecznie zlikwidowałam okno w pralni i dołożyłam okno na poddaszu. Także nigdy nie masz pewności, jak to wszystko będzie wyglądało w realu. Zamawianie okien z projektu, to duże ryzyko.

----------


## aghata86

Wyslalam wlasnie dzis do Vetrexu skan z wymiarami okien do wyceny. Babeczka mowila ze u nich czas oczekiwania na okna to 4-8tyg. Ja w pazdziernika chcialam robic juz elektryke, marzy nam sie zamieszkac w czerwcu za rok chociaz na dole i gore konczyc. Co tu zrobic zeby te okna byly szybciej

----------


## aghata86

> Ja na okna czekałam 2 tyg. I jeszcze musiałam odwlec montaż w czasie, bo przez ulewy nie wyrobili mi się z dachem. Także nie śpiesz się z zamawianiem. Wymurują Ci otwory, przyjedzie ekipa wziąć pomiar z budowy i zanim skończysz dach, okna będą gotowe. No oczywiście zdarzają się przypadki, kiedy trzeba czekać na okna, ale tego do końca nie przewidzisz. Bierz sprawdzoną firmę w Twoim rejonie i upewnij się ile zajmuje im produkcja okien.
> Druga rzecz, to zmiany na budowie. Ja byłam pewna, że niczego w oknach nie będę zmieniała, poza oknem w łazience, które w projekcie było za małe. Ostatecznie zlikwidowałam okno w pralni i dołożyłam okno na poddaszu. Także nigdy nie masz pewności, jak to wszystko będzie wyglądało w realu. Zamawianie okien z projektu, to duże ryzyko.



Chodzi o wstepna wycene z projektu, mozna to wyslac do roznych producentow i zobaczyc jaka jest roznica w cenie. Potem umowic sie juz na pomiar z firma ktorej propozycja jest najkorzystniejsza.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja doskonale wiem co jest lepsze, co bedzie na lata itd itp, jednak dysponujemy tylko kasa z kredytu bankowego, nie zarabiamy tyle zeby dodatkowo odkladac, nie mamy rodzicow do pomocy, nie znamy sie na robocie zeby maz mogl cos sam zrobic....zalezy nam na tym zeby po prostu miec dach nad glowa, musimy szukac tanszych (czasami gorszych) rozwiazan.


Nie wiem, ile chcecie przeznaczyć kasy na okna. Ja za swoje dałam ok.13000 zł. 4x 120/120, 1x 150x150, 1x 90/94,  2x 190/235, 1x 250/235 fix, 1x 60/94 fix, Okna 3 szybowe, z ciepłą ramką, Uw w przedziale 0,74-0,87 (najmniejsze okno ma najgorszy parametr, więc jak najmniej małych szkleń  :wink: ). Kolor obustronny w podstawowej kolorystyce RAL jest w cenie, więc nie ma potrzeby się ograniczać do jednostronnej okleiny. Drzwi tarasowe mam tradycyjne, z ruchomym słupkiem (tutaj przyoszczędziłam). Duże szklenie w salonie 250/235 początkowo chciałam nie dzielone. Ale ostatecznie mamy z podziałem. Nie dość, że było tańsze, to również ma lepsze parametry. Także same plusy  :smile:  Jak macie kilka okien w jednym pomieszczeniu, róbcie fixy, będzie taniej. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona i z jakości i z ceny okien. Także zróbcie wyceny, zanim zdecydujecie się na gorsze okna. Może konkretne (tańsze) rozwiązania w lepszych oknach pozwolą na zmniejszenie ich ceny  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wyslalam wlasnie dzis do Vetrexu skan z wymiarami okien do wyceny. Babeczka mowila ze u nich czas oczekiwania na okna to 4-8tyg. Ja w pazdziernika chcialam robic juz elektryke, marzy nam sie zamieszkac w czerwcu za rok chociaz na dole i gore konczyc. Co tu zrobic zeby te okna byly szybciej


O rany!!! To rzeczywiście długo  :jaw drop:  Ja też mam okna Vetrex, ale u nas produkcja widzę błyskawiczna.





> Chodzi o wstepna wycene z projektu, mozna to wyslac do roznych producentow i zobaczyc jaka jest roznica w cenie. Potem umowic sie juz na pomiar z firma ktorej propozycja jest najkorzystniejsza.


Wstępne wyceny to ja robiłam zanim miałam PnB  :smile:  Także, jak dom zaczął się budować, temat okien był już ustalony.

----------


## aghata86

> Nie wiem, ile chcecie przeznaczyć kasy na okna. Ja za swoje dałam ok.13000 zł. 4x 120/120, 1x 150x150, 1x 90/94,  2x 190/235, 1x 250/235 fix, 1x 60/94 fix, Okna 3 szybowe, z ciepłą ramką, Uw w przedziale 0,74-0,87 (najmniejsze okno ma najgorszy parametr, więc jak najmniej małych szkleń ). Kolor obustronny w podstawowej kolorystyce RAL jest w cenie, więc nie ma potrzeby się ograniczać do jednostronnej okleiny. Drzwi tarasowe mam tradycyjne, z ruchomym słupkiem (tutaj przyoszczędziłam). Duże szklenie w salonie 250/235 początkowo chciałam nie dzielone. Ale ostatecznie mamy z podziałem. Nie dość, że było tańsze, to również ma lepsze parametry. Także same plusy  Jak macie kilka okien w jednym pomieszczeniu, róbcie fixy, będzie taniej. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona i z jakości i z ceny okien. Także zróbcie wyceny, zanim zdecydujecie się na gorsze okna. Może konkretne (tańsze) rozwiązania w lepszych oknach pozwolą na zmniejszenie ich ceny 
> Pozdrawiam


Dokladnie na okna i drzwi zewn mamy w kosztorysie 13 tys.  A z jakiej firmy zamawialiscie okna?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dokladnie na okna i drzwi zewn mamy w kosztorysie 13 tys.  A z jakiej firmy zamawialiscie okna?


No u nas wycena bez drzwi zewnętrznych. Też Vetrex  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> W projekcie mamy dwuszybowe.


Pozwolenie masz z tego roku? To pewnie masz napisane, że okna muszą mieć U nie większe niż 1,1. A to trudne (o ile możliwe) do osiągnięcia przy pakietach dwuszybowych. 

A co do kosztów, to ja za okna i drzwi tarasowe Vetrex 82 zapłaciłem 12870 zł brutto z montażem z ciepłymi parapetami i taśmami. Średnie U<0,7.
Łącznie 10 szt (razem z drzwiami tarasowymi) o łącznej powierzchni prawie 25m2.

----------


## aghata86

> Pozwolenie masz z tego roku? To pewnie masz napisane, że okna muszą mieć U nie większe niż 1,1. A to trudne (o ile możliwe) do osiągnięcia przy pakietach dwuszybowych. 
> 
> A co do kosztów, to ja za okna i drzwi tarasowe Vetrex 82 zapłaciłem 12870 zł brutto z montażem z ciepłymi parapetami i taśmami. Średnie U<0,7.
> Łącznie 10 szt (razem z drzwiami tarasowymi) o łącznej powierzchni prawie 25m2.


Ceny rzeczywiscie ok, wyslalam do vetrex meila zeby zrobili wstepna wycene, do oknoplastu i fenetry jeszcze i zobacze jak ceny sie prezentuja

----------


## Astronom

Witam Wszystkich w temacie. 
Też zaczynam w tym roku budowę domu. Było wiele z wersji i porad jak to wykonać aby było w miarę dobrze. Z tego względu, że oboje z żoną pracujemy zawodowo i też chcąc po kosztach zbudować wybraliśmy dom drewniany do przeniesienia. Czyli fundamenty są wylane, firma, która się tego podjęła już dom rozebrała i przewiozła na działkę teraz będą go składać i ewentualnie wymieniać uszkodzone elementy. Mi zostanie już tylko wykończeniówka. Robię w energetyce więc instalacja to dla mnie nie problem. Gorzej z c. o. i wodą ale to jakiegoś fachowca sobie poszukam. 
Większość znajomych nam odradzała taki sposób budowy, ale myśmy się uparli nie brać kredytu. 
Dom jest dość duży bo 100 m2 do tego podwyższamy strych i robimy mieszkalne poddasze. 
Jedynie czego mi się nie udało to dołączyć garażu do domu. Moja uparta druga połowa twierdzi, że to zepsuje klimat domku, ale mi się marzy, że zimą wsiadam do ciepłego autka. 
Teraz się zastanawiam jak zrobić sobie ogrzewanie w garażu wolno stojącym?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Teraz się zastanawiam jak zrobić sobie ogrzewanie w garażu wolno stojącym?


Najwygodniej ogrzewanie podłogowe, ale na kable elektryczne, to chyba idealne rozwiązanie akurat na garaż. Ale niech się mądrzejsze głowy wypowiedzą  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Witam Wszystkich w temacie. 
> Też zaczynam w tym roku budowę domu. Było wiele z wersji i porad jak to wykonać aby było w miarę dobrze. Z tego względu, że oboje z żoną pracujemy zawodowo i też chcąc po kosztach zbudować wybraliśmy dom drewniany do przeniesienia. Czyli fundamenty są wylane, firma, która się tego podjęła już dom rozebrała i przewiozła na działkę teraz będą go składać i ewentualnie wymieniać uszkodzone elementy. Mi zostanie już tylko wykończeniówka. Robię w energetyce więc instalacja to dla mnie nie problem. Gorzej z c. o. i wodą ale to jakiegoś fachowca sobie poszukam. 
> Większość znajomych nam odradzała taki sposób budowy, ale myśmy się uparli nie brać kredytu. 
> Dom jest dość duży bo 100 m2 do tego podwyższamy strych i robimy mieszkalne poddasze.


Gratki, czym będzie grzane, znaczy jakie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wyliczone?




> Jedynie czego mi się nie udało to dołączyć garażu do domu. Moja uparta druga połowa twierdzi, że to zepsuje klimat domku, ale mi się marzy, że zimą wsiadam do ciepłego autka. 
> Teraz się zastanawiam jak zrobić sobie ogrzewanie w garażu wolno stojącym?


Jak Ci się marzy ciepłe auto, to zamontuj po prostu webasto. Mam, używam, nie wyobrażam sobie auta bez tego.  :wink:  To o tyle lepsze niż grzany garaż, że działa także poza garażem. Np. w górach na nartach i pod domem w gościach. Ja mam system na pilota do 1km zasięgu w linii bez przeszkód, ale teraz robią i zdalne na komórkę. W sumie to taniej wyjdzie niż grzać garaż przez całą zimę, o kosztach inwestycji w ogrzewanie nie pomnę. Inna sprawa, że przejście suchą stopą do domu to rzecz której mi obecnie brakuje -- a mam właśnie garaż oddalony od domu.

----------


## agaz_75

> A balkonowe (rozumiem, że tarasowe?) otwierane skrzydłowe czy jakieś przesuwne (HST / PSK)?


tak tak tarasowe pomyliłam sie . Chyba dawałam do wyceny przesuwne już nawet nie pamiętam dokładnie bo większość ustalałąm telefonicznie . W każdym bądz razie obiecałam sobie że przejądę sie do nich - mam blisko i obejrzę na zywo , rozkminie temat wezme moja wycenę i zapiszę sobie twoje pytania do mnie bo czasami nie mam pojęcia o co mnie pytasz  :smile:  :smile:  a potem mysle że mało się zastanawiam nad tym że to nie kosztuje 2 tysiące a duzo więcej więc nalezy trochę nad tym pomyslec  :smile:    . Na dzień dzisiejszy dowiedziałam się że trzyszybowy pakiet, wielokomorowy profil , Uw > 0,7 W/m2K. A jeżeli  chodzi o tarasowe to HST/PSK ? co lepsze ?

----------


## Doli.

> tak tak tarasowe pomyliłam sie . Chyba dawałam do wyceny przesuwne już nawet nie pamiętam dokładnie bo większość ustalałąm telefonicznie . W każdym bądz razie obiecałam sobie że przejądę sie do nich - mam blisko i obejrzę na zywo , rozkminie temat wezme moja wycenę i zapiszę sobie twoje pytania do mnie bo czasami nie mam pojęcia o co mnie pytasz  a potem mysle że mało się zastanawiam nad tym że to nie kosztuje 2 tysiące a duzo więcej więc nalezy trochę nad tym pomyslec    . Na dzień dzisiejszy dowiedziałam się że trzyszybowy pakiet, wielokomorowy profil , Uw > 0,7 W/m2K. A jeżeli  chodzi o tarasowe to HST/PSK ? co lepsze ?


PSK to okno uchylno przesuwne. Czyli żeby je otworzyć najpierw je uchylasz jak normalne okno, przyciągasz klamką do siebie i od ramy odskakuje również dół okna i następnie przesuwasz. Czyli okno przesuwa się, ale nie w płaszczyźnie ramy tylko wychodzi przed ramę. Moim zdaniem toporny mechanizm, a cena tylko trochę niższa od HST. HST to okna przesuwne, czyli po prostu zmieniasz położenie klamki i ciągniesz w prawo bądź lewo żeby je otworzyć.
To nie jest reklama, po prostu pierwszy na yt film pokazujący różnicę: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbJOKXfF60c

----------


## asolt

> A to spełni warunki techniczne?


W 99% nie spełnią, dla WT2014 Uw<1,3, dla tej wartosci nawet niektóre otwieralne okna trójszybowe mają wyzsze Uw, dwuszybowe na ogół ok 1,5.
Pisałem kiedys o oszustach architektach, ten przypadek to tylko potwierdza, co tym razem masz na obrone tego konkretnego architekta?
Jezeli PNB uzyskane w tym roku czyli wg WT2017 to Uw<1,1, to nie ma zadnej szansy aby to były okna dwuszybowe.

----------


## Myjk

Ale kto to sprawdzi? Inwestora kieszeń nie zaboli, bo i tak piec na ekosyf zamontuje i nadwyżkę mocy i energii będzie mieć. 

Swoją drogą produkują jeszcze 2-szybowe okna i dla kogo? Jak duża różnica jest w oknach 2-szyby vs 3-szyby spełniające WT2017 a co za tym idzie zmniejszające później straty dzięki czemu można mieć ciepły dom grzany prądem, co za tym idzie zmniejsza koszty inwestycyjne czyli na koszty na które rzekomo inwestora nie stać "bo kredyt"?

----------


## asolt

> Ale kto to sprawdzi? Inwestora kieszeń nie zaboli, bo i tak piec na ekosyf zamontuje i nadwyżkę mocy i energii będzie mieć. 
> 
> Swoją drogą produkują jeszcze 2-szybowe okna i dla kogo? Jak duża różnica jest w oknach 2-szyby vs 3-szyby spełniające WT2017 a co za tym idzie zmniejszające później straty dzięki czemu można mieć ciepły dom grzany prądem, co za tym idzie zmniejsza koszty inwestycyjne czyli na koszty na które rzekomo inwestora nie stać "bo kredyt"?


Nie znam okien 2 szybowych spełniających WT2017, co do oszczednosci to czesto są one nie w tym co najwazniejsze, w mysl powiedzenia "co tanie to drogie"

----------


## agaz_75

> PSK to okno uchylno przesuwne. Czyli żeby je otworzyć najpierw je uchylasz jak normalne okno, przyciągasz klamką do siebie i od ramy odskakuje również dół okna i następnie przesuwasz. Czyli okno przesuwa się, ale nie w płaszczyźnie ramy tylko wychodzi przed ramę. Moim zdaniem toporny mechanizm, a cena tylko trochę niższa od HST. HST to okna przesuwne, czyli po prostu zmieniasz położenie klamki i ciągniesz w prawo bądź lewo żeby je otworzyć.
> To nie jest reklama, po prostu pierwszy na yt film pokazujący różnicę: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbJOKXfF60c


dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

> Ale kto to sprawdzi? Inwestora kieszeń nie zaboli, bo i tak piec na ekosyf zamontuje i nadwyżkę mocy i energii będzie mieć. 
> 
> Swoją drogą produkują jeszcze 2-szybowe okna i dla kogo? Jak duża różnica jest w oknach 2-szyby vs 3-szyby spełniające WT2017 a co za tym idzie zmniejszające później straty dzięki czemu można mieć ciepły dom grzany prądem, co za tym idzie zmniejsza koszty inwestycyjne czyli na koszty na które rzekomo inwestora nie stać "bo kredyt"?


Mysle ze to nie na miejscu krytykowac kogos ze wzgledu na rodzaj ogrzewania jaki wybiera. Skoro Panu pasuje pompa ciepla prosze sobie ja zamontowac. Ja montuje piec na ekosyf jak tysiace polakow i mi takie ogrzewanie odpowiada. Okna 2 szybowe jeszcze produkuja, w kazdej ofercie producent takowe ma.

----------


## aghata86

Z tymi oknami oczywiscie sie zgadzam i zdecydujemy sie na 3 szybowe bo rzeczywiscie warto. Ile osob z was bedzie miec pompe ciepla do ogrzewania domu?

----------


## Myjk

> Mysle ze to nie na miejscu krytykowac kogos ze wzgledu na rodzaj ogrzewania jaki wybiera. Skoro Panu pasuje pompa ciepla prosze sobie ja zamontowac. Ja montuje piec na ekosyf jak tysiace polakow i mi takie ogrzewanie odpowiada. Okna 2 szybowe jeszcze produkuja, w kazdej ofercie producent takowe ma.


Póki wyziewy z Szanownej Pani komina będą NIEPOTRZEBNIE truć LUDZI niską emisją (pewnie nie mnie, ale innych, za to leczyć ich będą m.in. z moich pieniędzy), szczególnie jak zamierza Pani bezpardonowo i celowo zaniżać parametry domu aby "zaoszczędzić", będę krytykować takie postępowanie. Dlatego że jest to absurdalne podejście. Przecież te przepisy są między innymi po to, aby wymusić rezygnacje syfiastego ogrzewania jakim jest węgiel. Potem się dziwić, że na wszystko ludziom muszą chomąto zakładać -- ano musza, bo normalnie wytłumaczyć niestety nie wystarczy. 

BTW Wyciąg z wątku obok o zakazie spalania węgla pod strzechami: http://powietrze.malopolska.pl/antysmogowa/ Cytuję: _Od 1 lipca 2017 roku nie będzie możliwa w Małopolsce eksploatacja nowego kotła na węgiel lub drewno lub kominka na drewno o parametrach emisji gorszych niż wyznaczone w unijnych rozporządzeniach w sprawie ekoprojektu._

Także trzeba się śpieszyć z tym montażem...




> Z tymi oknami oczywiscie sie zgadzam i zdecydujemy sie na 3 szybowe bo rzeczywiscie warto. Ile osob z was bedzie miec pompe ciepla do ogrzewania domu?


100m2 domu energooszczędnego to się prądem w 2T grzeje a nie pompą ciepła. Niektórzy nawet 140m2 prądem planują grzać. Pytanie należy odwrócić i zapytać ile osób montowało węglosyf w energooszczędnych domach. Odpowiadając, z bocianów 2017 to chyba nikt o węglosyfie nie pomyślał, nawet w bocianach 2016 sobie nie przypominam aby ktoś planował węgiel montować.

----------


## agb

A ile bocianów przy 2-szybowych oknach i zapewne reszcie domu w podobnym "standardzie" wybrała czysty prąd"  :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## asolt

> A ile bocianów przy 2-szybowych oknach i zapewne reszcie domu w podobnym "standardzie" wybrała czysty prąd"


Najpierw nalezałoby zapytac ile bocianów wybrało 2-szybowe okna, ze swej strony praktycznie nie mam klientów do ozc lub projektów którzy w nowym domu mają 2 szybowe okna. Owszem zdarzają sie takie okna ale w domach kilkuletnich, po remontach itp. Nie co pytac o bocianów z czystym prądem i 2 szybowymi oknami, bo bociany takich okien nie mają.

----------


## Kaizen

> BTW Wyciąg z wątku obok o zakazie spalania węgla pod strzechami: http://powietrze.malopolska.pl/antysmogowa/ Cytuję: _Od 1 lipca 2017 roku nie będzie możliwa w Małopolsce eksploatacja nowego kotła na węgiel lub drewno lub kominka na drewno o parametrach emisji gorszych niż wyznaczone w unijnych rozporządzeniach w sprawie ekoprojektu._
> 
> Także trzeba się śpieszyć z tym montażem...


Po co się spieszyć? Cała masa sprzętów spełnia te wymogi. Dla przykładu Romotop deklaruje:

_Firma ROMOTOP spol. s.r.o deklaruje, że wszystkie modele pieców i wkładów kominkowych marki ROMOTOP spełniają warunki prawne uchwały sejmiku (patrz poniżej) w celu wprowadzenia na rynek polski w/w produktów grzewczych._

A skoro już mowa o prawie, to trzeba mieć porządnie pasywny dom, żeby go legalnie ogrzewać prądem. Takie prawo. Trzeb właśnie do prądu dorzucić śmieciucha, kominek czy PV, żeby legalnie grzać prądem.

----------


## Myjk

> Po co się spieszyć? Cała masa sprzętów spełnia te wymogi. Dla przykładu Romotop deklaruje:
> 
> _Firma ROMOTOP spol. s.r.o deklaruje, że wszystkie modele pieców i wkładów kominkowych marki ROMOTOP spełniają warunki prawne uchwały sejmiku (patrz poniżej) w celu wprowadzenia na rynek polski w/w produktów grzewczych._


Deklaruje. Ale pomimo próśb tutejszych zdunów oferujących te produkty jakoś żadnego certyfikatu i wyników badań się nie doczekałem poza graficznymi wykresikami. Analogicznie jest z kotłami na węglosyf. Niby mają certyfikaty i są dopuszczone, ale jak trafi to pod dach, to już żadnych norm nie trzyma, bo inwestor zamontował V-klasę z mocą 15kW (bo mniejszych AFAIR nie ma) do 100m2 domu z zapotrzebowaniem średnim 2kW, potem instalator spieprzył instalację i konfigurację, jeszcze pogmerał sobie w ustawieniach sam użytkownik, kupując do tego złe paliwo i pasztet gotowy. Ktoś robił badania w takim przypadkowym UŻYTKOWYM kotle czy kominku? No, nie. To by dopiero otworzyło puszkę pandory. Już nie wspomnę, że te certyfikaty skupiają się na kwestiach "globcia" a substancji trujących ludzi w ogóle nie uwzględniają. Dlatego dziwię się ludziom, że z własnej nieprzymuszonej woli sobie montują trutki spalinowe centralnie nad głową i wierzą w te całe certyfikaty. 




> A skoro już mowa o prawie, to trzeba mieć porządnie pasywny dom, żeby go legalnie ogrzewać prądem. Takie prawo. Trzeb właśnie do prądu dorzucić śmieciucha, kominek czy PV, żeby legalnie grzać prądem.


To jest, przyznaję, paranoja nie mniejsza niż instalacja spalinowej trutki nad głową z własnej nieprzymuszonej woli. Ale jak ktoś może sobie instalować okna dwuszybowe w energooszczędnym domu to i na obejście tego znajdzie pomysł.  :big tongue:

----------


## aghata86

Instaluje 3 szybowe :-]

----------


## Doli.

> Instaluje 3 szybowe :-]


I słusznie  :smile:  Duża różnica vs 2 szybowe?

----------


## swieja

My zamówiliśmy okna w firmie Mitbau z Wrocławia. Profile shuco, kryte zawiasy, 3 szyby, białe, profil Cava. Okna mamy duże (kończą się na wysokości 250 cm) i dużo. Martwiłam się o okno w mojej pracowni bo ma ponad 5 m długości i ponad 2 wysokości i jest trójkątne. Ale ostatecznie wyceniono je na 26 tys brutto. Ale w tej cenie nie ma żadnych przesuwnych, nie pasowały nam i za drogie. 
Generalnie na tym etapie polecam. Okna u nich w salonie wyglądają fajnie. No ale jeszcze nie mam opinii użytkowej  :smile: 
Czas oczekiwania to 6 tyg na sprowadzenie profili + 1,5 tyg na wykonanie okien.   
Wycenę robiliśmy na podstawie projektu i na tej podstawie podpisaliśmy umowę.

Mamy stropy! Murujemy piętro  :wiggle: 
Zamówiłam już kafelki do kuchni i na korytarz. Pojawiły się w outlecie te na które czekałam i postanowiłam nie czekać, bo czaję się na nie od roku.
Wybieramy dachówkę, ale jakoś mnie to specjalnie nie podnieca. Obserwuję dachy i wszystkie wyglądają podobnie. Wiem, że nie chcę błyszczących i mają być naturalne, ceramiczne. Płaskie wszyscy nam odradzają, bo krzywe i drogie. Stanie pewnie na Futurze Creatona.

----------


## agaz_75

> My zamówiliśmy okna w firmie Mitbau z Wrocławia. Profile shuco, kryte zawiasy, 3 szyby, białe, profil Cava. Okna mamy duże (kończą się na wysokości 250 cm) i dużo. Martwiłam się o okno w mojej pracowni bo ma ponad 5 m długości i ponad 2 wysokości i jest trójkątne. Ale ostatecznie wyceniono je na 26 tys brutto. Ale w tej cenie nie ma żadnych przesuwnych, nie pasowały nam i za drogie. 
> Generalnie na tym etapie polecam. Okna u nich w salonie wyglądają fajnie. No ale jeszcze nie mam opinii użytkowej 
> Czas oczekiwania to 6 tyg na sprowadzenie profili + 1,5 tyg na wykonanie okien.   
> Wycenę robiliśmy na podstawie projektu i na tej podstawie podpisaliśmy umowę.
> 
> Mamy stropy! Murujemy piętro 
> Zamówiłam już kafelki do kuchni i na korytarz. Pojawiły się w outlecie te na które czekałam i postanowiłam nie czekać, bo czaję się na nie od roku.
> Wybieramy dachówkę, ale jakoś mnie to specjalnie nie podnieca. Obserwuję dachy i wszystkie wyglądają podobnie. Wiem, że nie chcę błyszczących i mają być naturalne, ceramiczne. Płaskie wszyscy nam odradzają, bo krzywe i drogie. Stanie pewnie na Futurze Creatona.


Z dachówek Creatona bardzo podoba mi się Domino  ..oglądałam ostatnio dachówki plaskie Braasa i Koramica nie zauwazyłam żeby były krzywe może to też od partii zalezy

----------


## Doli.

> Wiem, że nie chcę błyszczących i mają być naturalne, ceramiczne. Płaskie wszyscy nam odradzają, bo krzywe i drogie. Stanie pewnie na Futurze Creatona.


Ostatnio oglądaliśmy z mężem bardzo krzywo położoną dachówkę płaską (zakładkową)... Tragedia, wszystko od razu widać. Na nie-prostej by się zgubiło. No chyba, że karpiówka  :wink:

----------


## jkmp

A ja dziś odebrałem PnB!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
Startujemy z płytą 4.09 a potem to już na bieżąco. Teraz robię zestawienie materiałów na ściany nośne i stropy, zamierzam się pokręcić po hurtowniach żeby mi to wycenili. Plan na 2017 SSO - szukam jeszcze ekipy od dachu.

----------


## Doli.

> A ja dziś odebrałem PnB!   
> Startujemy z płytą 4.09 a potem to już na bieżąco. Teraz robię zestawienie materiałów na ściany nośne i stropy, zamierzam się pokręcić po hurtowniach żeby mi to wycenili. Plan na 2017 SSO - szukam jeszcze ekipy od dachu.


Gratuluję  :smile:  Super uczucie, prawda  :smile:  Już masz taką moc sprawczą w rękach  :big grin:

----------


## Hellenaj

*Doli, jkmp* gratuluję pozwolenia!!
Ojjj pamiętam moją radość.... czekaliśmy 34 dni na decyzję ostateczną a 66 na samo pozwolenie... w sumie jedyne 100dni. teraz jesteśmy na etapie fundamentów i hydroizolacji. Nałożona jest warstwa dyseprbitu a na to idzie masa dwuskładnikowa typu KMB.

*Agatha86* odnośnie okien, nie wiem czy już zamawiałaś, ale ja przymierzam się do okien ze Strzelina Moliński. Dostałam dobrą wycenę a wiem,ze jeszcze będę mogła negocjować. I czas oczekiwania ok 3 tyg.  Okna na profilu Rehau - takie własnie chciałam.

Zajrzałam na forum, no i widzę że trochę odżyło - super!!!!

Z kwestii kredytowych: Wniosek do ING złożyliśmy 30 czerwca a umowę podpisaliśmy 31 lipca, 1 sierpnia wypłacona została pierwsza transza, obecnie czekamy na drugą. Trochę stresów przy tym było, ale ogólnie poszło szybko.

Co dalej u nas hmm na 19 września mam zamówione wiązary, więc nie wiem jaki moje chłopaki to zrobią, ale musi być wieniec wylany najpóźniej do 12 września... nie jest źle, jeszcze mają trochę czasu, ale kończą jeszcze drugą budowę, więc czas goni.

Zastanawiam się cały czas nad dachówką, mocno skłaniam się ku Bogen Innovo, ale decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta... MAło tego, nie wiem na jaki kolor się zdecydować  :Confused: 
Podobają mi się zarówno dachówki czerwone jak i antracytowe... Mam tak naprawdę kilkanaście dni na decyzję, usiąde więc któregoś dnia i spróbuję wymyslić jakąs elewację do obu dachów.

----------


## freethinker

To ja nie wiem, o co chodzi, że u mnie proces kredytowy w ING trwał 3 miesiące.  Na samo podpisanie umowy czekalbym 3 tygodnie, gdybym nie zdecydował się jechać z Wrocławia do Legnicy. U mnie mury się pną. Jak miło popatrzeć. Tylko muszę błyskawicznie przeprojektować strop z filigranu na gęstożebrówkę, bo na filigran w naszych okolicach terminy są na październik.

----------


## ag2a

Amy niestety od 3 miesięcy czekamy za WZ... To są jakieś kpiny

----------


## Doli.

> Amy niestety od 3 miesięcy czekamy za WZ... To są jakieś kpiny


A czekacie na coś standardowego czy wystąpiliście z własnymi wnioskami?

----------


## aghata86

> *Doli, jkmp* gratuluję pozwolenia!!
> Ojjj pamiętam moją radość.... czekaliśmy 34 dni na decyzję ostateczną a 66 na samo pozwolenie... w sumie jedyne 100dni. teraz jesteśmy na etapie fundamentów i hydroizolacji. Nałożona jest warstwa dyseprbitu a na to idzie masa dwuskładnikowa typu KMB.
> 
> *Agatha86* odnośnie okien, nie wiem czy już zamawiałaś, ale ja przymierzam się do okien ze Strzelina Moliński. Dostałam dobrą wycenę a wiem,ze jeszcze będę mogła negocjować. I czas oczekiwania ok 3 tyg.  Okna na profilu Rehau - takie własnie chciałam.
> 
> Zajrzałam na forum, no i widzę że trochę odżyło - super!!!!
> 
> Z kwestii kredytowych: Wniosek do ING złożyliśmy 30 czerwca a umowę podpisaliśmy 31 lipca, 1 sierpnia wypłacona została pierwsza transza, obecnie czekamy na drugą. Trochę stresów przy tym było, ale ogólnie poszło szybko.
> 
> ...


Dostalismy wczoraj wlasnir wycene firmy Vetrex i jestem zadowolna z cen. Okna bodajrze V82  cena kompletu dwukolorowego nie cale 13tys. Jeszcze wyslalam do Oknoplastu bo tu u nas w miejscowosci jest zebym miala porownanie, jednak prawdopodobnie zamowimy Vetrex. 

Co do dachowki to my chyba bedziemy miec Roben Monza Plus Tobago glazurowana. Jestem tez na etapie szukania elektryka, powysylalam skany i czekam na wyceny

----------


## Hellenaj

*Agatha* o vetrexie naczytałam się mnóstwo negatywnych opinii, ale zapewne każdy producent ma na swoim koncie setki negatywnych opinii.

Słuchajcie, nakładając izolację na sciany fundamentowe malowaliście też górę ściany fundamentowej?

U mnie jednak wymuszony przestój, ekipa musi coś poprawiać na drugiej budowei i obsuwa o tydzień wrrrrrr ciśneinie mi dzisiaj nieźle przez to skoczyło:/ 
Miałam tę ekipę wziąć później do elewacji, ale już wiem, że po skończeniu murowania i wylania wieńca pożegnamy się, oj pożegnamy. Mam nadzieję, ze nie wcześniej... 
Żeby było zabawniej, jak oni wejdą do nas to my jedziemy na urlop, tak więc nie będą mieli bata nad sobą przez cały czas - bo kierownik wiaodmo, nie siedzi tam 6 godzin dziennie, tak jak ja, jak wymaga tego sytuacja. 
Ekipa tego nie wie, ale w czasie mojej nieobecności jako upierdliwca zatrudnię mojego teścia - chyba jeszcze bardziej upierdliwego człowieka niż ja  :yes: 

Tak czy siak, juz wiem, że będzie obsuwa i to całkiem spora, dzwonię więc dziś do hydraulika i elektryka i przestawiam termin, nie chcę żeby mi uciekli, bo terminy mają odległe....nie bedą na mnie czekać
*
Freethinker*, we Wrocławiu jest masakra jeśli chodzi o podpisanie umowy, podpisuje się je chyba tylko w dwóch oddziałach i terminy są odległe. Nie ukrywam, że nasz doradca ma znajomą w ING i załatwił mam podpisanie umowy szybciej. Gdyby nie on, to umowę podpisalibyśmy dopiero kilka dni temu.
PS ile czekałeś na wypłatę transzy? w umowie jest do 10 dni... liczę, ze będzie szybciej....

----------


## aghata86

My nastepnego dnia od ustanowienia hipoteki mielismy pieniazki na koncie. 

Nasz majster ma w chwili obecnej chyba z 5 budow. Musi brac z 10osob zeby tak jak u nas wymurowac, teraz jest na drugiej budowe np muruje do nas zbiera material a na 3 ma postoj bo wylali strop i schnie. Na 4 schnie ława itd itp. Ale jestesmy mega zadowoleni no i kasowo super

----------


## Hellenaj

> My nastepnego dnia od ustanowienia hipoteki mielismy pieniazki na koncie. 
> 
> Nasz majster ma w chwili obecnej chyba z 5 budow. Musi brac z 10osob zeby tak jak u nas wymurowac, teraz jest na drugiej budowe np muruje do nas zbiera material a na 3 ma postoj bo wylali strop i schnie. Na 4 schnie ława itd itp. Ale jestesmy mega zadowoleni no i kasowo super


No niestety, zapewne większość ekip tak robi, zresztą nie dziwię im się -  co maja robic w czasie przerw technologicznych? tylko własnie jak wyjdzie jakaś niepsodzianka, to obsuwa na leb na szyję u każdego... no ale co robić, jak życ  :wink: 

U nas hipotki tak szybko nie wpiszą, 3 miesiace to trwa w sadzie, skladalismy tylko kopię wniosku złożonego do sadu... wczoraj papiery złozyłam w banku, podpisałam dyspozycje przelewu i liczyłam, ze może dziś będzie kaska.... a teraz długi weekend to pewnie w srode najwczesniej będzie. Nic to, i tak budowa stoi   :mad: 
Zawsze to jednak lepiej widzieć kilka stówek na koncie  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dostalismy wczoraj wlasnir wycene firmy Vetrex i jestem zadowolna z cen. Okna bodajrze V82  cena kompletu dwukolorowego nie cale 13tys. Jeszcze wyslalam do Oknoplastu bo tu u nas w miejscowosci jest zebym miala porownanie, jednak prawdopodobnie zamowimy Vetrex. 
> 
> Co do dachowki to my chyba bedziemy miec Roben Monza Plus Tobago glazurowana. Jestem tez na etapie szukania elektryka, powysylalam skany i czekam na wyceny


Ja początkowo omijałam szerokim łukiem dystrybutora okien Vetrex  :smile:  Mimo, że moi przyjaciele zamontowali te okna u siebie i byli bardzo zadowoleni. Też naczytałam się w necie  :wink: 
Nastawiłam się na Oknoplast i kolejne projekty, wyceniałam u nich. Później trafiłam na rankingi okien, w których Vetrex przodował i zaczęłam się zastanawiać. Jak już zdecydowałam się na wycenę w Vetrexie, nie miałam wątpliwości. Okna o lepszych parametrach, z ładniejszymi wykończeniami w standardzie (co akurat nie miało dla mnie znaczenia), ale jednak  :wink:  No i podstawowe szczegóły umowy, które zakasowały Oknoplast:
- montaż w opasce z XPS - Vetrex - bez problemu, Oknoplast - nie chcieli się zgodzić, za to namawiali mnie na drogi montaż na taśmach rozprężnych,
- produkcja okien - Vetrex - niezależnie od daty podpisania umowy, produkcja okien rozpoczyna się dopiero po wzięciu wymiarów z budowy, Oknoplast - w dniu podpisania umowy wysyłają dane z projektu do produkcji (nie ma możliwości zmiany wymiarów, czy ilości okien w trakcie budowy).
Ja nie przewidywałam żadnych zmian w oknach, poza łazienkowym, które dawałam już do wyceny odpowiednio powiększone. Jednak w trakcie budowy wyłonił się błąd w projekcie i ostatecznie jedno małe okno zlikwidowałam i dołożyłam na poddaszu okno pionowe, zamiast połaciowego. Także nie przewidzisz, czy nie będą konieczne jakieś zmiany i narzucanie produkcji okien, zanim jeszcze powstanie budynek, jest moim zdaniem bardzo nie na miejscu.
Do tego końcowa cena okien o lepszych parametrach w Vetrexie, była prawie 1000 zł niższa niż w Oknoplaście. Takie są moje spostrzeżenia na temat tych dwóch firm. Oczywiście, nie mam nic do Oknoplastu, okna mają bardzo ładne, ale po co przepłacać??


Co do dachówki, też mam Roben Monza Plus  :wink:  Jak to mówią moi sąsiedzi oglądający budowę, wygląda zacnie  :wink:

----------


## skot1

Witam wszystkich. W tym roku planuje wystartować z remontem domu przedwojennego, szykuje się niezłe wyzwanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## freethinker

Zamawiam właśnie więźbę, ponieważ nad salonem mam mieć ogromną płatew z drewna klejonego, skłoniło mnie to do szukania dostawców takich płatwi. W ten sposób trafiłem na firmę spod Jeleniej Góry, która dostarcza niemieckie drewno i to w cenach konkurencyjnych do polskiego. Możliwe, że wezmę u nich nie tylko płatew, ale i całą więźbę.




> *
> Freethinker*, we Wrocławiu jest masakra jeśli chodzi o podpisanie umowy, podpisuje się je chyba tylko w dwóch oddziałach i terminy są odległe. Nie ukrywam, że nasz doradca ma znajomą w ING i załatwił mam podpisanie umowy szybciej. Gdyby nie on, to umowę podpisalibyśmy dopiero kilka dni temu.
> PS ile czekałeś na wypłatę transzy? w umowie jest do 10 dni... liczę, ze będzie szybciej....


Przy podpisywaniu umowy określiłem, że przewidywany termin uruchomienia to 7 sierpień, a ponieważ warunkiem uruchomienia było zakończenie stanu zero, umówiłem się z doradcą, że mu mailem wyślę zdjęcia i skan dziennika budowy kilka dni wcześniej. Wysłałem zdjęcia i skany w czwartek, a w poniedziałek miałem pieniądze na koncie, więc mogę powiedzieć, że wypłacają szybko.
Wg mojej wiedzy podpisują umowy tylko w oddziale na Szewskiej i stąd ta masakra z kolejkami.

----------


## Doli.

A jak u was wygląda sprawa kibelka budowlanego? Macie coś wynajęte, wykopane czy "niech se chłopaki radzą"?

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak u was wygląda sprawa kibelka budowlanego? Macie coś wynajęte, wykopane czy "niech se chłopaki radzą"?


Jak tylko koparka uprzątnęła kawałek działki i wykopała dołek to stanęła sławojka zmajstrowana w takim tempie, jakby komuś się troszeczkę spieszyło  :wink:

----------


## Bepo

> A jak u was wygląda sprawa kibelka budowlanego? Macie coś wynajęte, wykopane czy "niech se chłopaki radzą"?


U nas stanął Toi Toi, ok. 180 zł/miesiąc, ale i my z niego korzystamy przy wizytach na działce, a panowie mają tam też umywalkę, więc mogą umyć ręce. Rozważaliśmy sławojkę, ale ze względu na gliniasty grunt porzuciliśmy ten pomysł  :wink: 

U nas stoją już ścianki działowe!!!

----------


## ag2a

Moja pierwsza budowla własnie stoi na działce i jest to WC

----------


## Alter.Ego

Witam wszystkich! Jestem tu nowy  :smile: ,  mam nadzieje , że wystartuję z budową w połowie tej jesieni
W tej chwili jestem na etapie oczekiwania na pozwolenie.

----------


## Doli.

> Witam wszystkich! Jestem tu nowy ,  mam nadzieje , że wystartuję z budową w połowie tej jesieni
> W tej chwili jestem na etapie oczekiwania na pozwolenie.


Cześć  :smile:  pochwal się projektem i może zdradzisz skąd jesteś, mniej więcej chociaż?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Cześć Alter.Ego  :smile:  powodzenia z pozwoleniem - oby czas oczekiwania minął szybko  :wink:

----------


## Alter.Ego

> Cześć Alter.Ego  powodzenia z pozwoleniem - oby czas oczekiwania minął szybko


Dziękuję!  Wg mnie czas leci nawet za szybko  :smile: 




> Cześć  pochwal się projektem i może zdradzisz skąd jesteś, mniej więcej chociaż?


Projekt Jupiter S776  (https://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/S-,776.html), generalnie w projekcie nic nie zmieniałem (poza niewielkimi zmianami w ilości pokoi i dot. łazienki na piętrze). Buduję się na Południu Śląska  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Dziękuję!  Wg mnie czas leci nawet za szybko 
> 
> Projekt Jupiter S776  (https://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/S-,776.html), generalnie w projekcie nic nie zmieniałem (poza niewielkimi zmianami w ilości pokoi i dot. łazienki na piętrze). Buduję się na Południu Śląska


Projekt już masz wybrany i pozwolenie w toku, więc Cię za bardzo gnębić nie będę, ale przemyślałeś ten czterospadowy dach, balkon i lukarnę pod względem kosztów budowy i eksploatacji? Balkon sobie dobrze zaizoluj bo to ogromny mostek termiczny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Projekt już masz wybrany i pozwolenie w toku, więc Cię za bardzo gnębić nie będę, ale przemyślałeś ten czterospadowy dach, balkon i lukarnę pod względem kosztów budowy i eksploatacji? Balkon sobie dobrze zaizoluj bo to ogromny mostek termiczny.


To w ramach nie gnębienia dorzucę różnicę poziomów między ogrzewanym garażem a resztą - trudno uniknąć solidnego mostka do gruntu. Wygoda różnic poziomów na obydwu poziomach też raczej mizerna - zakupy trzeba targać zamiast przejechać wózkiem.

----------


## Alter.Ego

> Projekt już masz wybrany i pozwolenie w toku, więc Cię za bardzo gnębić nie będę, ale przemyślałeś ten czterospadowy dach, balkon i lukarnę pod względem kosztów budowy i eksploatacji? Balkon sobie dobrze zaizoluj bo to ogromny mostek termiczny.


Dzięki  :smile:  Oczywiście zdaje sobie sprawę z kosztów, mam znajomego, który buduje dachy i wg niego dach nie jest skomplikowany w budowie. Co do mostków termicznych niestety to teren jest na szkodach górniczych i adaptacja projektu z powodu szkód wnosi "kilka" takich mostków, balkon oczywiście brany po uwagę co do izolacji.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Hellenaj 
Zeastanawiam się cały czas nad dachówką, mocno skłaniam się ku Bogen Innovo, ale decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta... MAło tego, nie wiem na jaki kolor się zdecydować  :Confused: 
Podobają mi się zarówno dachówki czerwone jak i antracytowe... Mam tak naprawdę kilkanaście dni na decyzję, usiąde więc któregoś dnia i spróbuję wymyslić jakąs elewację do obu dachów.

Witam  :smile:  odradzam czerwoną, proszę popatrzeć na kilku letnie dachy. Nic tylko czarny osad na nich rzuca się w oczy :/

----------


## swieja

> Witam  odradzam czerwoną, proszę popatrzeć na kilku letnie dachy. Nic tylko czarny osad na nich rzuca się w oczy :/


Chyba na betonowych, one szybko zachodzą brudem. Tak wynika z moich obserwacji.
Ale ja jestem radykałem w tej kwestii. Uważam, że państwo powinno nałożyć obowiązek kładzenia tylko czerwonych ceramicznych dachów dopuszczając ewentualnie dachy miedziane na kościołach lub gonty drewniane i słomę na zabytkowych chatach  :big tongue:  Ale nie musicie mnie słuchać  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Witam  odradzam czerwoną, proszę popatrzeć na kilku letnie dachy. Nic tylko czarny osad na nich rzuca się w oczy :/


A jaki to kolor ma być niby lepszy?

----------


## Ruda maruda

> A jaki to kolor ma być niby lepszy?


Ale to jest blacha a nie dachówka ceramiczna...

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Chyba na betonowych, one szybko zachodzą brudem. Tak wynika z moich obserwacji.
> Ale ja jestem radykałem w tej kwestii. Uważam, że państwo powinno nałożyć obowiązek kładzenia tylko czerwonych ceramicznych dachów dopuszczając ewentualnie dachy miedziane na kościołach lub gonty drewniane i słomę na zabytkowych chatach  Ale nie musicie mnie słuchać


My braliśmy pod uwagę brąz lub czerń. Myśleliśmy o macie ale po obserwacjach okazały się "lubiące" mech podobnie jak czerwone. Stanęło wiec na czarnej błyszczącej glazurze. Duży wpływ na wygląd dachu ma rodzaj ogrzewania w domu i okolica niestety.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale to jest blacha a nie dachówka ceramiczna...


Mowa była o kolorze. A nie czy angoba, cisar, szkliwienie czy jeszcze coś innego.

----------


## swieja

Czarny dach ładnie wygląda na wizualizacji, albo gdyby dom miał stać sam jeden, otoczony zielenią.
Ale gdy się jedzie przez wieś lub większą miejscowość gdzie każdy kładzie inny dach to jest po prostu brzydko. Oczywiście każdy z właścicieli uważa, że jego dach najładniejszy, stylowy, elegancki, modny i td. 
Poprzyglądajcie się dachom dookoła was. Nie tylko biorąc pod uwagę kryterium elegancji i stylu, ale tak globalnie. Najbardziej malownicze są miejscowości gdzie (prawdopodobnie) z powodu jakiegoś zabytkowego kościoła, pokrytego czerwoną karpiówką, narzucony jest odgórnie czerwony kolor dachu. W takim miejscu pomimo różnic w architekturze i oczywistych koszmarków budowlanych panuje ład i harmonia. Z daleka taka miejscowość wygląda elegancko, przytulnie i malowniczo...
Jeśli nie budujecie według jakiegoś szalonego wizjonerskiego projektu jak arka Koniecznego to jednak namawiam na czerwone dachy. Są takie nasze, mają bardzo dużo uroku, pięknie komponują się z zielenią drzew, z których się malowniczo wyłaniają. Pięknie będzie i nigdy nie wyjdzie z mody  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

Witam nowe Bocianki i życzę powodzenia  :big grin: 

U nas, w oczekiwaniu na ekipę zrobiliśmy bednarkę wokół fundamentów, przeprowadziliśmy wpust do domu, zakupiliśmy kable elektryczne i trochę innych pierdół, doprowadziliśmy prąd do altany i kupiliśmy duuużo duuuużych drzew. Nasz ogród wzbogacił się o cyprysiki, tulipanowce, sosny ościste, świerki wężowe, sosnę banksa, jodły i choiny kanadyjskie. W tym roku dołączą do nas jeszcze sosna smołowa (cudowna, powykręcana w chińskie S), sosna czarna piramidalna i  cyprysik nutkajski. Zrobiliśmy z kamienia miejsce na ognisko w ogrodzie, takie żeby można było zarówno rozpalić normalne ognisko jak i wstawić kociołek na trójnogu. Albo zrobić grilla, bez wiecznego zastanawiania się gdzie ostatnio stał grill i dlaczego nie ma go tam, gdzie być powinien  :Confused: 
A, zapomniałabym. Udało mi się jeszcze zmienić taryfę z C11 na G11, mimo tego że przy podpisywaniu umowy pani twierdziła że to niemożliwe  :yes:  
No i wytyczyliśmy wstępnie miejsce na oczko wodne. Niewielkie, tak około 50 m2.  :big lol: 
Okna mamy wybrane, pozostaje zrobić OZC  :Lol:  i wybrać dachówkę. 
Wybór jest trudny i pozostawiamy go na później, jest jeszcze chwila czasu. marzy nam się elewacja częściowo z kamienia ale pewnie wyjdzie kosmos finansowy. No nic, pożyjemy zobaczymy  :roll eyes: 

I to tyle z nowości, następny post wstawię gdy przykryjemy mury dachem  :big grin:

----------


## Bepo

Moim zdaniem ciemne dachy są super, taki też zaplanowaliśmy. To naprawdę kwestia gustu i planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego danej miejscowości. Na każdym dachu pojawi się brud i mech, jeśli się go nie czyści raz na jakiś czas i o niego nie dba. 

Zgadzam się natomiast z tym, że trzeba wziąć pod uwagę otoczenie. Jeśli wszyscy sąsiedzi mają dachy czerwone, to nie warto "upiększać" okolicy i być czarną owcą.  :wink:  U nas akurat dookoła prawie każdy ma inny dach(w tym są dachy białe, intensywnie niebieskie, srebrne i żółte).Coraz więcej domków dookoła z ciemnymi dachami i idziemy tym trendem.

----------


## swieja

No i właśnie o tym piszę. Każdy chce być na siłę oryginalny i się robi estetyczny bałagan. 
To co nas otacza nie powinno być przypadkową wypadkową różnych gustów.

----------


## Doli.

> No i właśnie o tym piszę. Każdy chce być na siłę oryginalny i się robi estetyczny bałagan. 
> To co nas otacza nie powinno być przypadkową wypadkową różnych gustów.


Jesteś z Wrocławia to pojedź do Dobrzykowice Park. Cały las jednakowych domków. Okropne, byłam, mogłam kupić tam działkę lub i jeden z takich domków - dziękuję, nie. Ludzkość się rozwija dzięki temu, że jest różnorodna, a nie jednakowa... Chociażby u niektórych miało się to przejawiać innym kolorem dachu.

----------


## Marcin_Ż

A u mnie kładą już dachówkę Braas teviva kolor antracyt  (realnie prawie czarna). Wykonawca trochę ponarzekał na system Galeco bezokapowy ale udało się opanować problem nieszczelności  :smile:  A za tydzień montaż okien  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

My mieliśmy iść w szarości i antracyt. Ale właśnie dlatego, że na naszej "drodze" są same antracytowe dachy a w okolicy większość ostatnio budowanych postanowiliśmy dorzucić trochę włosów anielskich do otoczenia, w którym będziemy spędzać sporo czasu. 

Nawet z tak krótkiej perspektywy uważam, że zmiana była dobra, tylko przesłanki błędne. Właściwie teraz się zastanawiam, jak nam mogły się podobać szarości? Jak dom z dziećmi może być szary?

----------


## swieja

Kaizen piękny wiersz  :smile: 




> Jesteś z Wrocławia to pojedź do Dobrzykowice Park. Cały las jednakowych domków. Okropne, byłam, mogłam kupić tam działkę lub i jeden z takich domków - dziękuję, nie. Ludzkość się rozwija dzięki temu, że jest różnorodna, a nie jednakowa... Chociażby u niektórych miało się to przejawiać innym kolorem dachu.


Ja nie namawiam na kupowanie jednakowych domków tylko *zastanowienie się* nad czerwonym dachem. Za to ty sobie pooglądaj zdjęcia Obornik śląskich, Trzebnicy albo Sobótki z lotu ptaka. Już widzę ten totalny chaos, gdyby dano ludziom wolną rękę i pozwolono wyrażać swoją indywidualność na dachach. A i tak się zaczyna bałagan. W Sobótce są już nawet granatowe dachy.
Jednakowe dachy pięknie spinają klamrą najdziwniejsze nawet pomysły inwestorów i nadają im sens w estetycznej przestrzeni.

A tak w ogóle to idziemy dziś oglądać i wybierać dachówki  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Tylko kto ogląda domy z lotu ptaka? Nawet jak się zdecydować na taki sam kolor to i tak odcienie będą pewnie różne i będzie to wyglądać jak kupa. Trzebaby narzucić materiał a niewykluczone że także producenta...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Rozwiązanie jedno - pełna dyktatura.  :wink: 
Tylko jednej rzeczy nie przeskoczymy - każdy z nas inaczej wygląda, a tego nie zmienimy.  :big tongue: 

Domyślam się o co chodzi swieja, ale przedstawiasz to w zbyt kategoryczny sposób.
Właśnie nie mogę sobie przypomnieć nazwy stanowiska, ale jestem niemal pewien, że funkcjonuje ktoś taki, kto przynajmniej w teorii powinien dbać o estetykę otoczenia. Zgadzam się, że jest sporawy chaos w tym względzie - ludzie budują domy o przeróżnych kształtach, kolorach; elewacje kamienne, ceglane itd. Tu przydałaby się wspólna wizja dla danego regionu.
Przy okazji znalazłem ciekawy tekst, który powstał z udziałem Politechniki Gdańskiej: W stronę piękna. O prawnych problemach estetyzacji przestrzeni publicznej.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Mnie się czerwony dach nie podobał... w okolicy są czarne, brązowe,  z blachy czy czerwone. Po mimo to nie ma chaosu. Nie chciała bym aby ktoś mi narzucal jaki mogę mieć kolor dachu i nie przeszkadzają mi innych dachy.  Wszystko też zależy od stylu domu i kiedy był budowany. Nie do każdej bryły pasuje ten sam dach.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Witam nowe Bocianki i życzę powodzenia 
> 
> U nas, w oczekiwaniu na ekipę zrobiliśmy bednarkę wokół fundamentów, przeprowadziliśmy wpust do domu, zakupiliśmy kable elektryczne i trochę innych pierdół, doprowadziliśmy prąd do altany i kupiliśmy duuużo duuuużych drzew. Nasz ogród wzbogacił się o cyprysiki, tulipanowce, sosny ościste, świerki wężowe, sosnę banksa, jodły i choiny kanadyjskie. W tym roku dołączą do nas jeszcze sosna smołowa (cudowna, powykręcana w chińskie S), sosna czarna piramidalna i  cyprysik nutkajski. Zrobiliśmy z kamienia miejsce na ognisko w ogrodzie, takie żeby można było zarówno rozpalić normalne ognisko jak i wstawić kociołek na trójnogu. Albo zrobić grilla, bez wiecznego zastanawiania się gdzie ostatnio stał grill i dlaczego nie ma go tam, gdzie być powinien 
> A, zapomniałabym. Udało mi się jeszcze zmienić taryfę z C11 na G11, mimo tego że przy podpisywaniu umowy pani twierdziła że to niemożliwe  
> No i wytyczyliśmy wstępnie miejsce na oczko wodne. Niewielkie, tak około 50 m2. 
> Okna mamy wybrane, pozostaje zrobić OZC  i wybrać dachówkę. 
> Wybór jest trudny i pozostawiamy go na później, jest jeszcze chwila czasu. marzy nam się elewacja częściowo z kamienia ale pewnie wyjdzie kosmos finansowy. No nic, pożyjemy zobaczymy 
> 
> I to tyle z nowości, następny post wstawię gdy przykryjemy mury dachem


Cześć Kamilo  :smile:  Wszystko brzmi cudnie, tylko czemu nie możemy tego wszystkiego zobaczyć w dzienniku??  Zaglądam do Ciebie czasem, żeby upewnić się, czy na pewno nie aktualizowałaś wpisów  i jakież jest moje rozczarowanie  :sad: 
Napisz coś więcej o zmianie taryfy, u mnie też jest to nie możliwe  :wink:  I jakiego masz operatora sieci elektrycznej??
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Kamila.

Jakoś nie po drodze mi z dziennikiem i pewnie dlatego każde z nas żyje swoim życiem  :big grin:  

A tak na poważnie to nie miałam czasu a teraz chęci na siedzenie przy kompie i zmniejszanie zdjęć. 
Całe dnie spędzam w ogrodzie bo jego tworzenie to pestka przy ilości rzeczy które są niezbędne przy jego pielęgnacji.
Już drugi raz w tym roku zakwitły nam lawendy (mam już 3 kolory fioletowy, niebieski i biały)  :smile: 
Zdjęcia obrobię i wrzucę do dziennika gdy choć trochę się ochłodzi a my wyjdziemy z basenu na suchy ląd  :cool: 


Piszcie Bocianki, piszcie jak najwięcej. Moja dusza raduje się widząc jak rosną Wasze mury  :yes: 

Też serdecznie pozdrawiam  :wave:

----------


## Kamila.

Z tą energią to było tak. 
Po burzy nie mieliśmy na działce prądu ponad 24 godziny, zawartość lodówki poszła do kosza  :mad:  a ja stwierdziłam że tak nie będziemy się bawić  :big grin:  
Zadzwoniłam do PGE i poruszyłam najpierw temat odszkodowań (zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami ZE ma określony maksymalny czas w ciągu roku, w którym może nie być prądu i czas ten dzieli się na 2 przyczyny - zależne od ZE i losowe). 
Nie mam w tym momencie ustawy pod ręką, gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany to poszukam. 
Drugim tematem po urobieniu pani z PGE była taryfa narzucona nam odgórnie przy podpisywaniu umowy. Pytaliśmy trzech różnych osób i wszyscy twierdzili że nie ma takiej opcji aby podłączono nas pod G11. Poszłam śladem forumowiczów, którzy przechodzili przez ten temat i powiedziałam (zgodnie z prawdą) że na działce mamy co prawda rozpoczętą budowę (tak wpisaliśmy we wniosku o przyłącze) ale mamy także altanę, z której czynnie korzystamy, nie jesteśmy podmiotem gospodarczym, więc taryfa C11 została nam przypisana przez ZE odgórnie i niezgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami  :roll eyes: 
Pani reklamację przyjęła i kazała uzbroić się w cierpliwość  :popcorn: 
No to się uzbroiliśmy i pewnego dnia nasze zdziwienie sięgnęło zenitu. 
Dostaliśmy pocztą druk do wypełnienia i pismo z wyjaśnieniem iż jest możliwość zmiany taryfy  :jaw drop:  
Wniosek wysłaliśmy i kolejna faktura będzie już dla nas znacznie korzystniejsza  :wiggle: 

Proste, prawda?  :cool:

----------


## aghata86

Przed budowa lepiej za bardzo nie organizowac ogrodu po potem betoniara wjedzie, ciezarowka z materialem, kopara nie bedzie miala jak nawrocic to kwiatki rozjedzie, potem szambko zamontowac, a moze drenaz zrobic itd itp...sasiedzi maja tak piekna trawke na dzialce a maja zamiar sie budowac...szkoda tak pieknej trawki

----------


## Kamila.

Aghata gdy działka jest mała masz rację. 
Gdy działka ma ponad 100 metrów głębokości i 34 szerokości, wówczas pozostawienie zagospodarowania przestrzeni na później jest nierozsądnym rozwiązaniem  :wink:

----------


## swieja

Jak zostanę prezydentem to każę wam wszystkim zmienić dachy na czerwone  :big lol: 
Ale raczej jesteście bezpieczni  :wink: 

Ja też mam zamiar zabrać się za ogród. Dom w stoi w połowie 2000 metrowej działki. Od frontu jest miazga. Nic się nie uchowa. Ale od tyłu zaczynamy niedługo pracę. Działka jest lekko pochyła i chcemy zrobić trzy poziomy, tzw. tarasy. Pierwszy na angielski trawniczek, drugi na warzywnik i trzeci na sad i kury. Zamówiłam projekt ogrodu. Bardzo fajna sprawa. Babka dobrała mi roślinki, które łatwiej zniosą moją gliniastą ziemię. Oczywiście ręka mnie świerzbi by już coś pozmieniać  :wink:  Ale nie bardzo się znam na roślinkach więc raczej będę się trzymać planu.
Polecam takie wyjście dla laików ogrodowych. Projekt kosztował mnie 3500 (w tym 500 zł na sadzonki) w Zielonym Centrum we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Kamila.

> Jak zostanę prezydentem to każę wam wszystkim zmienić dachy na czerwone


Zostań premierem, on może więcej niż prezydent  :wink:  

 :big tongue: 

My też myśleliśmy o zamówieniu projektu ale architekci krajobrazu krzyczą nam dużo za dużo. 
Nasza działka od "początku" miała samosiejki posadowione w specyficzny sposób i z tego względu polanka i miejsce na ognisko zrobiło nam się niejako z automatu.

Marzy mi się choć linia kroplująca ale nie ma sensu jej zakładać na dzień dzisiejszy Na końcu działki chcemy mieć jeszcze piec do pizzy i wędzarnię oraz altanę z jakimiś fajnymi mebelkami. Nie mamy jednak pojęcia jak ona ma wyglądać. Zbyt wiele rzeczy z wykończeniówki jest wciąż nie ustalonych a robić coś po to aby za rok czy dwa zmieniać... bezsens.

Jak zostaniesz już tym prezydentem czy tam premierem to pogadamy  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## karo_line

Co do ogródka/ogrodu, to my również się na razie wstrzymujemy. Z tyłu domu stoi kilka spory sosen (samosiejek), które zostawiliśmy licząc, że uda nam się je zgrabnie wkomponować w cały ogród. Bez nich nasza działka byłaby istną patelnią bez najmniejszego nawet cienia. Na piątek jesteśmy umówieni z geodetą, który będzie tyczył  :wiggle:  A później to już "tylko": show mus go on  :wink:  Czy jakoś specjalnie przygotowywać się przed wizytą geodety? Robiliście coś ze swojej strony?

----------


## Kamila.

> Czy jakoś specjalnie przygotowywać się przed wizytą geodety? Robiliście coś ze swojej strony?


Oprócz wypchania kieszeni paroma stówkami i wstawienia wody na kawę na kuchence turystycznej nie zrobiliśmy niczego specjalnego  :smile: 

Czy u Was też powoli da się poczuć jesień?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy jakoś specjalnie przygotowywać się przed wizytą geodety? Robiliście coś ze swojej strony?


Zdjęty humus i przygotowane ławy ciesielskie do zaznaczenia osi.

----------


## Kamila.

> Zdjęty humus i przygotowane ławy ciesielskie do zaznaczenia osi.


U nas ekipa, geodeta oraz pan koparkowy weszli w tym samym czasie. Wszystko zależy od organizacji i zgrania poszczególnych osób.

----------


## Doli.

> Czy jakoś specjalnie przygotowywać się przed wizytą geodety? Robiliście coś ze swojej strony?


Nie  :smile:  U nas nawet geodeta się "nie przygotował" bo przyjechał w krótkich spodenkach na takie chaszcze i jeżyny po pas. Ale dał radę  :smile:  Miał własne paliki i spray do zaznaczania granic i obszaru do zdjęcia humusu, a jutro przyjedzie z ławami do tyczenia osi.

----------


## Savik83

Pochwalimy się: ) My po małych przygodach w dniu dzisiejszym w końcu odebraliśmy prawomocne PnB  :smile:  Ekipa do SSO znaleziona, w tym roku fundamenty bez chudziaka... przy okazji mam pytanie...jakaś koncepcja na barak dla ekipy? Z wynajmem widzę, ze nie taki opłacalny temat (przynajmniej dla nas  :wink: ), a zakup w sensownej cenie to ledwo trzymające się rudery...

----------


## Doli.

Ostateczne PnB zawsze w cenie  :smile:  Gratuluję  :smile:  
My barak kupujemy. Taki blaszak najprostszy. Cena na alledrogo ok 1300zł z dowozem i montażem. Po budowie można go popchnąć na kolejna budowę i odzyskać większość tej kwoty.

----------


## karo_line

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Wykonawca nie chciał, żeby humus był zdjęty, zostaje więc obkoszona łąka  :wink:  Ławy ciesielskie ma przygotować wykonawca, więc i to mamy z głowy. Kieszenie względnie wypchane, choć ogromna w tym prawda, że to kiepski etap, bo kasę się wpompowuje, a efektów nie widać  :bash:  Mam nadzieję, że niebawem budowa ruszy z kopyta i w końcu będzie się czym chwalić.
Do końca sierpnia musimy zaklepać dachówkę i tu mamy dylemat. Wybraliśmy creatona optima i stoimy przed wyborem koloru: łupek czy szara? Dodatki (czyli wykończenie dachu, podbitka, okna, drzwi) będą białe, dom jasny popiel. Ogromnie podoba mi się ta jaśniejsza, ale nigdzie nie widziałam jej na cały dachu. Jakieś opinie o tak jasnych dachówkach? 
Savik83 gratuluję pozwolenia  :smile:  Pamiętam, że to była ogromna radość  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> Pochwalimy się: ) My po małych przygodach w dniu dzisiejszym w końcu odebraliśmy prawomocne PnB  Ekipa do SSO znaleziona, w tym roku fundamenty bez chudziaka... przy okazji mam pytanie...jakaś koncepcja na barak dla ekipy? Z wynajmem widzę, ze nie taki opłacalny temat (przynajmniej dla nas ), a zakup w sensownej cenie to ledwo trzymające się rudery...


Gratuluję PNB, też pamiętam radość z tego papierka  :smile:  teraz zacznie się to, co najfajniejsze  :cool: 

My dla potrzeb własnych i ekipowych postawiliśmy altanę z osb. Okna do altany kupiliśmy na jakimś składzie używek po demontażach, środek wyłożyliśmy panelem, wstawiliśmy meble działkowe  i można mieszkać. 
Kosztowało nas to kilka tygodni pracy po pracy i materiał ale czego się nie robi aby fizycznie być tam gdzie serce i myśli przebywają non stop  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> Do końca sierpnia musimy zaklepać dachówkę i tu mamy dylemat. Wybraliśmy creatona optima i stoimy przed wyborem koloru: łupek czy szara? Dodatki (czyli wykończenie dachu, podbitka, okna, drzwi) będą białe, dom jasny popiel. Ogromnie podoba mi się ta jaśniejsza, ale nigdzie nie widziałam jej na cały dachu. Jakieś opinie o tak jasnych dachówkach? 
> Savik83 gratuluję pozwolenia  Pamiętam, że to była ogromna radość


To zależy jak jasny jest ten szary na elewacji i czy nie będzie zbyt zbliżony do tej dachówki (pamiętaj że kolor na wzorniku fabr do elewacji będzie ze 2-3 tony jaśniejszy niż w rzeczywistości - żeby nie być gołosłowną idź do *Kaizena* i zobacz jak się miał wzornik do koloru na elewacji), ale jak jasny szary to i ta szara dachówka powinna być ok, choć mnie się bardziej podoba łupek.
Zastanów się nad tą białą podbitką. Ona się tak szybko brudzi i potem wszędzie na zagięciach i łączeniach widać takie nieestetyczne czarne ślady. Jeśli podbitkę to ja bym robiła w kolorze dachu.

----------


## Savik83

> Ostateczne PnB zawsze w cenie  Gratuluję  
> My barak kupujemy. Taki blaszak najprostszy. Cena na alledrogo ok 1300zł z dowozem i montażem. Po budowie można go popchnąć na kolejna budowę i odzyskać większość tej kwoty.


Dziekuje za gratulacje  :smile:  powiedz mi, ten blaszak to jako składzik czy mają tam mieszkać? Bo ja potrzebuje ich zakwaterować, a w blaszaku wydaje mi się to średnio humanitarne (chyba,że mam miękkie serce i po rozpoczęciu budowy mi się to szybko zmieni  :wink: ). Może faktycznie jak pisze Kamila. coś sklecić samemu...

----------


## Gites

Dzień dobry,
To mój pierwszy post na forum więc się grzecznie witam  :smile: 
Zazwyczaj siedzę na kilku ukierunkowanych grupach fejsbukowych ale wreszcie przyszła pora na wypłynięcie na szersze wody i ogarnianie wszystkiego w jednym miejscu.
Jeśli chodzi o budowę, to właśnie stoję w blokach startowych - metą jest niewielki domek (104m2) w konstrukcji drewnianej-szkieletowej. Miejscem inwestycji jest południowa Szwecja. Co mogę napisać więcej... działka jest, media są dociągnięte, założony (wkopany) własny system do ścieków, jest również pozwolenie na budowę i pozwolenie na start. Nic tylko wbijać łopatę... gdyby tylko się dało ;P Dom będzie stał na skale  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam czytających!
Gites

----------


## Marcin_Ż

A u mnie wczoraj zamontowano okna. Suwanka w półautomacie chodzi super  :smile:  zobaczymy jak dostanie troszkę pyłu przy wykończeniu. Jak by co to mam na zbyciu ok 4 m2 dachówki braas Teviva grafit, więc jak by komuś zabrakło to proszę o kontakt  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

A my nie moglismy robic stropu bo w hurtowni w Trzebnicy zabraklo pustakow i tydzien czekania na material. Ale dzis rano dojechal, z tartaku drewno juz jest i stemple tez, ekipa dzis skonczy strop i w pon zalejemy.

----------


## Doli.

> A my nie moglismy robic stropu bo w hurtowni w Trzebnicy zabraklo pustakow i tydzien czekania na material. Ale dzis rano dojechal, z tartaku drewno juz jest i stemple tez, ekipa dzis skonczy strop i w pon zalejemy.


Mnie takie czekanie wykończy nerwowo. A to dopiero początek. Chyba sobie kupię herbatkę z melisy  :smile:  Bo jeszcze się dobrze nie zaczęło, a ja już jestem kłębkiem nerwów. Ale to chyba, przez te 700 ton piasku  :bash: 

W każdym razie trzymam kciuki za poniedziałek!  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> A u mnie wczoraj zamontowano okna. Suwanka w półautomacie chodzi super  zobaczymy jak dostanie troszkę pyłu przy wykończeniu. Jak by co to mam na zbyciu ok 4 m2 dachówki braas Teviva grafit, więc jak by komuś zabrakło to proszę o kontakt


o my też będziemy na 95 % kładli tą dachówkę ale to jeszcze jeszcze potrwa  :smile:  możesz wrzucić zdjęcie dachu  :smile:

----------


## Marcin_Ż

> o my też będziemy na 95 % kładli tą dachówkę ale to jeszcze jeszcze potrwa  możesz wrzucić zdjęcie dachu


Na razie mam tylko jedno jak dach nie był skończony (brak maskownic rynny ukrytej oraz części gąsiorów) Bardzo mi się podoba okucie komina blachą na które namówił mnie kierownik budowy  :smile: 



dachówka na mijankę, dachówki szczytowe zastąpione wiatrownicą z OSB okutą blachą.

----------


## Niechaj

> Na razie mam tylko jedno jak dach nie był skończony (brak maskownic rynny ukrytej oraz części gąsiorów) Bardzo mi się podoba okucie komina blachą na które namówił mnie kierownik budowy 
> 
> 
> 
> dachówka na mijankę, dachówki szczytowe zastąpione wiatrownicą z OSB okutą blachą.


piękny dach, ładne obróbki :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

> Na razie mam tylko jedno jak dach nie był skończony (brak maskownic rynny ukrytej oraz części gąsiorów) Bardzo mi się podoba okucie komina blachą na które namówił mnie kierownik budowy 
> 
> 
> 
> dachówka na mijankę, dachówki szczytowe zastąpione wiatrownicą z OSB okutą blachą.


Super to wygląda ..szkoda że nie masz zdjecia na dachu  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  mam pytanie ale wyslę je na priv

----------


## freethinker

Jeżeli chodzi o strop, to właśnie kończę - mam nadzieję- walkę z konstruktorami. W projekcie miałem filigran, ale okazało się jakieś trzy tygodnie temu, że lokalni wytwórcy są przywaleni robotą i dają terminy na październik. Szybko więc zgłosiłem się do firmy dostarczającej stropy ze strunobetonu (mam duże rozpiętości, więc zwykłą gęstożebrówka odpada). Tam, owszem, zmienili mi projekt, ale kierownik kazał mi uzgodnić zmianę z głównym projektantem. A ten po powrocie z wakacji powiedział: nie. I w taki sposób przez ostatnie kilka dni pośredniczyłem w dyskusji między projektantami. Mam jednak nadzieję, że panowie doszli do porozumienia i w poniedziałek będę mógł uzgadniać dostawę belek.

----------


## d1gital

No to jedziemy,. Finansowanie według kosztorysu załatwione (na pewno nie starczy  :big grin: ), wykonawca płyty fundamentowej (plan na ten rok) zamówiony (start 2 października). 

Teraz na szybko szukam kogoś kto mi uporządkuje działkę, bo ze względów rodzinno-zawodowych sam nie dam po prostu rady... cztery chętne ekipy się zgłosiły i podobno mają termin wolny "na jutro", więc zobaczymy.

----------


## Myjk

Wczoraj pojechałem z żoną i córką trochę uporządkować drewno na budowie. Wróciłem z dwucalowym gwoździem w stopie. Wszedł jak w masło. Tak to jest jak informatyk się po budowie szwenda.  :big tongue:  Swoją drogą od metra tych odpadów z desek. Następnym razem  :wink:  pożyczam szalunki.

----------


## Kamila.

Myjku, nadają się te deski do ponownego wykorzystania?
Zastanawiamy się czy warto kupować kilometry desek po to aby końcowo je spalić czy jednak wynająć szalunki na strop i mieć święty spokój...

----------


## Myjk

Teoretycznie się da wykorzystać choćby na deskowanie dachu, czy na podłogę strychu nieużytkowego. Taki jest u mnie plan, problem w tym że te pozabijane blaty trzeba teraz porozbijać, a to ze 2-3 dni roboty. Praca niby prosta, ale nie ma komu zapłacić żeby ją wykonać. Dlatego zakasaliśmy rękawy i działamy sami. Jednak mimo tego odpadów nadających się jedynie do spalenia będzie blisko połowa.  :sad:

----------


## Buczi

> Teoretycznie się da wykorzystać choćby na deskowanie dachu, czy na podłogę strychu nieużytkowego. Taki jest u mnie plan, problem w tym że te pozabijane blaty trzeba teraz porozbijać, a to ze 2-3 dni roboty. Praca niby prosta, ale nie ma komu zapłacić żeby ją wykonać. Dlatego zakasaliśmy rękawy i działamy sami. Jednak mimo tego odpadów nadających się jedynie do spalenia będzie blisko połowa.


U mnie było podobnie 3/4 poszła na deskowanie dachu jednak troszkę tego zostało na spalenie.. Najbardziej z tego powodu zadowolony jest mój ojciec ponieważ u nas jest jedynie pompa ciepła pw, więc dostał deski w "spadku"  :wink: 


ps. w piątek ekipa zakończyła montaż paneli fotowoltaicznych oraz pompy ciepła panasonic tcap 9kw 3faz. Oficjalnie rozpoczęliśmy wygrzewanie posadzki  :wiggle: 

ps2. sorry za syf w kotłowni, ale foto robione podczas montażu  :tongue:

----------


## Kamila.

No właśnie. 
My zamiast desek chcemy kłaść osb.
Nie wiem co wybrać  :sad:

----------


## Kaizen

> czy jednak wynająć szalunki na strop i mieć święty spokój...


IMO lepiej wynająć. Równiutko, nie ma problemu z rozszalowaniem (deski lubią się przykleić tak, że trudno  odderwać nie niszcząc ich) i wychodzi taniej, jeżeli nie masz potem opcji na wykorzystanie desek.

----------


## Myjk

> No właśnie. 
> My zamiast desek chcemy kłaść osb.
> Nie wiem co wybrać


OSB z pewnością będą wygodniejsze (dla ekipy), ale potem nie wiadomo co z tym zrobić. Niby też można obić podłogę jak deskami, albo skosy jakieś... ale resztek się nie spali raczej.

----------


## mother_nature

Uważajcie na osb, bo lubi pękać, już zbyt dużo widziałam szalunków z osb, które się rozeszły pod naporem betonu.

U nas były dechy, które wykorzystaliśmy później do dachu i ścian szczytowych, ale każdy blat był przeze mnie obijany od wewnątrz folią i nie było później problemu z odrywaniem szalunków od betonu. Folia dodatkowo odizolowała drewno, dzięki czemu nie piło tak wody.

Na zdjęciu poniżej zaszalowany wieniec i słupy, widać wystającą czarną folię:

----------


## aghata86

Ja mam nerwa bo dzwoni rano budowlaniec ze ich nie bedzie bo ponoc nie ma w hurtowni stali. Jak tak dalej pojdzie to do grudnia sie nie zamkniemy

----------


## Myjk

Akurat drewno dużo wody z betonu nie wypije, za to ponoć mleczko betonowe świetnie impregnuje.  :smile:  Dlatego ja ani impregnowanych desek nie kupowałem, ani ich folią nie wykładałem.

----------


## mother_nature

Ponoć  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> Ja mam nerwa bo dzwoni rano budowlaniec ze ich nie bedzie bo ponoc nie ma w hurtowni stali. Jak tak dalej pojdzie to do grudnia sie nie zamkniemy


A skąd bierzesz stal? Jak coś to na priv mogę Ci powiedzieć gdzie jest od ręki.

----------


## Doli.

Chcemy kupić sobie płyty chodnikowe pod blaszak. Można kupić w markecie, ale zastanawiamy się czy może gdzieś da się kupić takie płyty z demontażu? Macie pomysł gdzie czegoś takiego szukać?

----------


## Kamila.

Zastanawiamy się nad tym, czy osb nie położyć na dachu zamiast desek a do szalunków użyć wynajętych szalunków stropowych.
Nie chcemy używać osb na szalowanie stropu  :no:

----------


## aghata86

> A skąd bierzesz stal? Jak coś to na priv mogę Ci powiedzieć gdzie jest od ręki.


Całą budowe zaopatruje nam jedna hurtownia Szostak z Trzebnicy. Myślę jednak ze to nie stal a brak czasu budowlanca jest przyczyna postoju na budowie

----------


## jaromkv

Dziś odebrałem PnB. W sumie to nie licząc urlopu architekta to jakoś trzy tygodnie leżało tylko w starostwie. W zasadzie chcieli tylko jedną poprawkę więc bez większych problemów.

Czas załatwiać kredyt i szukać wykonawców. Do obeznanych w sytuacji  :smile:  na pewno składaliście zapytanie do kilku ekip budowlanych o wycenę. Rozumiem, że wystarczy im projekt domu aby taką wycenę sporządzić. Mnie interesuję SSO...czy firmy za takie wyceny pobierają jakąś opłatę ? 

Czuję, że teraz się dopiero zacznie  :no:

----------


## Buczi

> Mnie interesuję SSO...czy firmy za takie wyceny pobierają jakąś opłatę ? 
> 
> Czuję, że teraz się dopiero zacznie


oczywiście że.... nie  :tongue: 

w moim wypadku było tak, że z kopią projektu odwiedziłem kilku fachowców w domu i po kilku minutach "czytania" projektu byli w stanie powiedzieć ile będzie kosztowała budowa. Tylko jeden fachowiec potrzebował kopii dla siebie bo chciał policzyć dokładnie. 

Moje rada.. szukając ekipy pamiętaj, aby dokładnie wypytać co zawiera się w cenie którą Ci podają. Są ekipy dla których ocieplanie fundamentów to standard i są też ekipy które liczą sobie za to ekstra. Spotkałem się również z ekipą która posiadała własne szalunki. Nie zawsze najtańsza ekipa oznacza najtańsze postawienie SSO  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

Jaromkv a skad jestes? Moze ktos z forum Ci kogos poleci?

----------


## jaromkv

Dzięki  :smile:  muszę więc zacząć poszukiwania.

Jestem z Bielska-Białej

----------


## Savik83

> Dziś odebrałem PnB...na pewno składaliście zapytanie do kilku ekip budowlanych o wycenę. Rozumiem, że wystarczy im projekt domu aby taką wycenę sporządzić. Mnie interesuję SSO...czy firmy za takie wyceny pobierają jakąś opłatę ? 
> 
> Czuję, że teraz się dopiero zacznie


Gratuluję PnB. Co do ekip to wyceny są za darmo, chociaż spotkałem się z artysta, który powiedział, że wycena u niego to 500 zł...u mnie generalnie było przesłanie mailem rzutów przekrojów, a po wstępnej wycenie, jeśli była akceptowalne spotkanie celem omówienia szczegółów i zakresu prac.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co do ekip to wyceny są za darmo, chociaż spotkałem się z artysta, który powiedział, że wycena u niego to 500 zł..


Wyceny są zazwyczaj za darmo. Ale nie wiem, czy z tego się cieszyć. Bo to zajmuje czas i pracę żeby zrobić to rzetelnie. Więc robią nierzetelnie, na kolanie, zawyżając żeby nie być w plecy, jak mają klientów. Dopiera jak nie mają, to się pochylają, i czy faktycznie pesymistyczna wersja pracochłonności jest w tym przypadku zasadna.

IMO sensowne podejście, to jakaś symboliczna kwota za wycenę (rzędu 50-100zł) odejmowana, jak klient wybierze tego wykonawcę.

----------


## agb

I 50zł ma zapewnić rzetelność? Dobre sobie  :big lol:

----------


## Busters

Placenie za wycene, nie wiem na jakim Ty swiecie zyjesz. Jakby mi za wyceny placili to bylbym milionerem.

Wycena to psi obowiazak wykonawcy, jak ktos ma za duzo pracy i mu sie w glowie p%[email protected] to potem dochodzi do jakis absurdalnych sytuacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> I 50zł ma zapewnić rzetelność? Dobre sobie


Ma zapewnić drastyczny spadek ilości próśb o wycenę. Jak zamiast 100 ktoś dostanie 10 kwartalnie, to się może nad nimi pochylić. A i inwestorzy zamiast wysyłać 100 zapytań ofertowych wytypują 10 czy nawet 5 potencjalnych wykonawców.

----------


## Kaizen

> Placenie za wycene, nie wiem na jakim Ty swiecie zyjesz. Jakby mi za wyceny placili to bylbym milionerem.


Dlatego sam wysyłam wyceny z kapelusza, jak klient wyskakuje jak Filip z konopii. Zupełnie inna branża, ale mechanizm ten sam. Niech się jego upatrzony oferent cieszy, że konkurencja jest droższa. A ja co będę się wysilał, jak to tylko ktoś próbuje rozpoznać rynek, a nie faktycznie szuka kontrahenta.

Zresztą jako inwestor takie oferty dostaję, jak uderzam w ciemno. Za to zupełnie inaczej sprawa wygląda, jak najpierw dzwonię i mówię, że z polecania X.
Anegdotka - jeden potencjalny wykonawca ogrodzenia wyskoczył mi z tekstem, że w dzisiejszych czasach to się nie pyta "za ile", tylko czy i kiedy ma wolny termin  :wink: 

*Wycena nie jest niczyim obowiązkiem.* Nie musisz odpowiadać nawet na zapytania ofertowe. To tylko dobra wola wykonawcy (choćby odpowiedź "zarobiony jestem, nie szukam nowych klientów" - ale równie dobrze może być wycena x2, żeby spławić klienta albo cieszyć się, jak znajdzie się łosia co ją zaakceptuje).
Wycena, to czas i wiedza. Skoro tak, to czemu ma być za darmo? Ktoś za to zapłaci. Jak wykonawca poświęca 50% czasu na darmowe wyceny, to muszą za to zapłacić klienci, którzy finalnie zamawiają usługę. Więc płaca za to, co inni dostali za darmo.

----------


## Busters

Twoja logika mnie powala, szkoda nawet na to odpisywac  :big grin: 

Dla Ciebie to pewnie normalne byloby placenie, za czekanie do lekarza w kolejce, bo krzeslo zajmujesz.

----------


## agb

Wykonawca jest zainteresowany to wycenia, a jak nie jest to nie wycenia i tyle. A myślenie, że za 50zł zrobi to rzetelniej jest najzwyczajniej naiwnością. Za 50zł, też na oko może wycenić...

----------


## Kaizen

> Wykonawca jest zainteresowany to wycenia


No proszę. Dwie osoby o sprzecznych poglądach (ten drugi twierdzi że "Wycena to psi obowiazak wykonawcy,") najeżdżają na mnie.

Inwestorów nie dziwi, ze kupując projekt z katalogu za wątpliwej jakości kosztorys zazwyczaj muszą zapłacić, a dziwi, że za konkretną, wiążącą ofertę wykonania prac można zażyczyć sobie pieniędzy?

A tymczasem to wcale nie mój pomysł. Dawno temu, jak rozważałem płytę fundamentową to od  jednej firmy do której wysłałem prośbę o wycenę dostałem taką odpowiedź (fragment):

_Do sporządzenia szczegółowego kosztorysu budowlanego potrzebujemy projekt płyty fundamentowej wraz z badaniami geologicznymi. W firmie IZODOM jest zatrudniony na stałe konstruktor, który zajmuje się projektowaniem płyt fundamentowych. Taka usługa kosztuje 1.100 z netto (+23% VAT). W przypadku realizacji z wykorzystaniem jednej z naszych ekip budowlanych, zwracamy całkowitą wartość przeprojektowania.
[...]
Z doświadczenia wiem, że budowa płyty fundamentowej kształtuje się w okolicach 450-500 zł/m2 netto powierzchni płyty. W tej cenie my zajmujemy się wszystkim:"
_

Też najpierw pomyślałem, że to przecież bez sensu. Ale potem doszedłem do wniosku, że to ma sens.
I uważam że drugorzędne znaczenie ma cena. Jakakolwiek cena, którą trzeba zapłacić za wycenę odsiewa niepoważne zapytania.

Dla mnie to oczywiste, że jak ktoś prowadzi biznes, to swój czas i wysiłek (czy też swoich pracowników) przelicza na pieniądze. Jak coś daje "gratis", to ktoś za to zapłaci. Dziwi mnie socjalistyczne podejście i wiara, że są takie rzeczy, jak free lunch.

_It is no good thinking that someone else will pay – that ‘someone else’ is you._ tak cytując klasyka. I w tym przypadku ten someone else to ten, kto wybierze daną firmę.

A skoro tak czy inaczej jakąś firmę wybierzesz - więc razem z innymi klientami, którzy wybiorą ofertę tego oferent, pokryjesz koszty przygotowania oferty. Nie tylko swojej, ale też tych, z których nic nie wyszło. Więc tak patrząc z lotu ptaka w interesie inwestorów jest, żeby jak najmniej czasu i wysiłku kosztowało przygotowanie ofert - bo wtedy globalny ich koszt (ZAWSZE W CAŁOŚCI przerzucany na klientów) jest mniejszy. Prostą receptą na to jest pobieranie opłat za wycenę - nawet, jeżeli pokrywają tylko część faktycznych kosztów jej wykonania bo drastycznie zmniejszają ilość zapytań ofertowych. A wtedy firma nie tylko rzetelniej może wycenić, ale też mniej "narzutów" na czas poświęcony niezaakceptowanym ofertom musi doliczyć do ceny tych ofert.

Ja oceniam po sobie. Nawet, jakby to nie było 1100 zł, a drobne 50, to o wiele wycen bym nawet nie prosił. A niektórych bym się domagał, skoro płacę.

A tak od firmy Instaltechnic ciągle nie mam wyceny (pomimo obietnic - nie usłyszałem też "nie mam czasu"). Podobnie Pro House. Tylko zwodzenie i strata czasu (bo obiecali wycenę, rozmawiali, dopytywali o szczegóły...)




> Twoja logika mnie powala, szkoda nawet na to odpisywac


Jak szkoda, to czemu odpisujesz?
Ta logika z kolei mnie powala.

A co do logiki płacenia za czekanie u lekarza, to jak płacę za wizytę, to ja domagam się rabatu (zapłaty za mój zmarnowany czas), za czekanie jak jestem umówiony na godzinę. To dla Ciebie nielogiczne?

----------


## agb

> Inwestorów nie dziwi, ze kupując projekt z katalogu za wątpliwej jakości kosztorys zazwyczaj muszą zapłacić, a dziwi, że za konkretną, wiążącą ofertę wykonania prac można zażyczyć sobie pieniędzy?


Co jest wiążącego w takiej ofercie?




> A tymczasem to wcale nie mój pomysł. Dawno temu, jak rozważałem płytę fundamentową to od  jednej firmy do której wysłałem prośbę o wycenę dostałem taką odpowiedź (fragment):
> 
> _Do sporządzenia szczegółowego kosztorysu budowlanego potrzebujemy projekt płyty fundamentowej wraz z badaniami geologicznymi. W firmie IZODOM jest zatrudniony na stałe konstruktor, który zajmuje się projektowaniem płyt fundamentowych. Taka usługa kosztuje 1.100 z netto (+23% VAT). W przypadku realizacji z wykorzystaniem jednej z naszych ekip budowlanych, zwracamy całkowitą wartość przeprojektowania.
> [...]
> Z doświadczenia wiem, że budowa płyty fundamentowej kształtuje się w okolicach 450-500 zł/m2 netto powierzchni płyty. W tej cenie my zajmujemy się wszystkim:"
> _
> 
> Też najpierw pomyślałem, że to przecież bez sensu. Ale potem doszedłem do wniosku, że to ma sens.
> I uważam że drugorzędne znaczenie ma cena. Jakakolwiek cena, którą trzeba zapłacić za wycenę odsiewa niepoważne zapytania.


To jest kwota za kosztorys, czy projekt płyty? IMO za drugie i całkowicie zrozumiałe.




> Dla mnie to oczywiste, że jak ktoś prowadzi biznes, to swój czas i wysiłek (czy też swoich pracowników) przelicza na pieniądze. Jak coś daje "gratis", to ktoś za to zapłaci. Dziwi mnie socjalistyczne podejście i wiara, że są takie rzeczy, jak free lunch.


A tutaj to już Cię fantazja ponosi...

----------


## Myjk

> Ponoć


Ponoć, bo się opieram na zdaniu innych. Głównie dekarzy i innych użytkowników. Sam nie mam doświadczenia, to się ze 100% nie wypowiadam. Ale ostatnie 3 dni rozbieram blaty aby wykorzystać tarcicę właśnie na deskowanie dachu, zbieram deski z gleby co przeleżały 2 miesiące i faktycznie te odwrócone stroną zalaną betonem do ziemi są praktycznie nienaruszone. Jedyny mankament takich desek po szalunkach że są "brudne" i czasem popękane w wyniku zbijania i odbijania.

----------


## agb

No 100% odzysku miał nie będziesz  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> No 100% odzysku miał nie będziesz


To oczywiste. Aczkolwiek myślałem, że będzie więcej. Tymczasem wyszło około 60% i też nie wszystko się tam pewnie nada do wykorzystania. Sporo poszło jednak na zbijanie blatów.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co jest wiążącego w takiej ofercie?


Poczytaj KC to będziesz wiedział.
O niewiążące oferty nie zwracam się do nikogo, bo takowe do niczego mi nie są potrzebne.




> To jest kwota za kosztorys, czy projekt płyty? IMO za drugie i całkowicie zrozumiałe.


Za przygotowanie oferty.

----------


## agb

> Poczytaj KC to będziesz wiedział.
> O niewiążące oferty nie zwracam się do nikogo, bo takowe do niczego mi nie są potrzebne.


Gdybyś ty jeszcze tyle myślał ile czytasz, a nie teoretyzował tylko...




> Art. 66.  § 1. Oświadczenie drugiej stronie woli zawarcia umowy stanowi ofertę, jeżeli określa istotne postanowienia tej umowy.
> 
> § 2. Jeżeli oferent nie oznaczył w ofercie terminu, w ciągu którego oczekiwać będzie odpowiedzi, oferta złożona w obecności drugiej strony albo za pomocą środka bezpośredniego porozumiewania się na odległość *przestaje wiązać, gdy nie zostanie przyjęta niezwłocznie*; złożona w inny sposób przestaje wiązać z upływem czasu, w którym składający ofertę mógł w zwykłym toku czynności otrzymać odpowiedź wysłaną bez nieuzasadnionego opóźnienia.


Rozumiem, że mając PNB w ręku i chcąc zacząć budowę odłożysz ją jednak na min 2 lata w pierwszej instancji, aby z niewolnika zrobić pracownika?

Żyj dalej w swoim świecie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozumiem, że mając PNB w ręku i chcąc zacząć budowę odłożysz ją jednak na min 2 lata w pierwszej instancji, aby z niewolnika zrobić pracownika?


Czemu? Wykonują pracę wybrani i płacę im tyle, ile w ofercie. Proste. Jak chcą, to niech oni idą do sądu. Pisałem o tym już nie raz, że IMO podpisywanie umów nie daje takiego bezpieczeństwa (żeby nie rzec że dla inwestora pogarsza sytuację) jak trzymanie w kieszeni pieniędzy do końca prac i jeszcze trochę.

Edyta. Raz się naciąłem na takiego oferenta, że czuję się oszukany. Elektryk od montażu erbetki, który ja przyszło do podpisywania pełnomocnictwa do podpisania umowy w ZE podniósł się o 50%. Ale już nie miałem czasu by zmienić elektryka, bo wykonawca SSO miał wejść lada dzień.

----------


## agb

I jak ich do tego zmusisz?

----------


## Kaizen

> I jak ich do tego zmusisz?


Do czego? Do przyjęcia pieniędzy? Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby odmówili. A zmuszać mnie do zapłacenia więcej, niż wycenili - to nie wiem, jak mogą.

Natomiast elektryk, niestety, miał w kieszeni argument - umowę podpisaną przez niego jako mojego pełnomocnika.

----------


## freethinker

Ja uważam, że to koszmarnie bezsensowny pomysł płacić za wycenę. Jeżeli ktoś mi nie chce dać wycenę, to znaczy, że nie ma zasobów, żeby takie wyceny robić. W każdej branży takich wycen trzeba zrobić kilkanaście (co najmniej), żeby zyskać klienta. Więc trzeba to sobie wliczyć w koszty działalności i odpowiednio skalkulować marżę. Sorry, działania przedsprzedażowe też kosztują i firma powinna być gotowa na to i posiadać zasoby, by je ponieść. Z tego samego powodu nie proszę się o oferty. Wysyłam mailem zapytanie, brak odpowiedzi oznacza dla mnie, że ktoś nie chce/nie może podjąć się zadania. Nie ma sensu wysyłanie ponagleń i dzwonienie.
Co do związania ofertą, to jakieś dziwactwo. I tak w końcu negocjuje się umowę, a nie gołą cenę, która nie wiadomo, co oznacza, bo nie są sprecyzowane pozostałe warunki. To nie przetarg, gdzie ustala się warunki zamówienia w miarę szczegółowo w momencie zamawiania. Więc i tak związanie następuje w momencie podpisania umowy, a nie w momencie złożenia oferty.
Do tej pory miałem dwie sytuacje, gdy oferent odmówił podpisania umowy. Podziękowałem mu zatem. Kto to widział, żeby realizować skomplikowane przedsięwzięcie jak budowa domu bez umowy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja uważam, że to koszmarnie bezsensowny pomysł płacić za wycenę.
> [...]
> Więc trzeba to sobie wliczyć w koszty działalności i odpowiednio skalkulować marżę.


To zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę, że płacisz za wycenę (niezależnie od tego, czy masz to określone kwotą w umowie/na fakturze, czy wliczone w inną pozycję), czy nie? Bo zgubiłem się w tej logice.

----------


## freethinker

Nie martw się. Mi też trudno Ciebie zrozumieć. Oczywiście, że nie płacę. Płaci się za towar lub usługę. Ja usługi wyceny nie zamawiam. Za wycenę płaci potencjalny dostawca, a z czego - to jego sprawa.

----------


## Doli.

> Nie martw się. Mi też trudno Ciebie zrozumieć. Oczywiście, że nie płacę. Płaci się za towar lub usługę. Ja usługi wyceny nie zamawiam. Za wycenę płaci potencjalny dostawca, a z czego - to jego sprawa.


A skąd ma pieniądze potencjalny dostawca? Od klientów. To tak samo jak idziesz do studium meblowego, a oni Ci mówią, że projekt kuchni gratis. Serio wierzysz, że firma zatrudni projektanta, żeby ponosić na tym straty? Bo każdy koszt nieprzynoszący przychodu jest stratą, a nie każdy projekt zamieni się w realizację. Zatem koszt zarówno Twojego jak i dziesięciu innych projektów zostały wkalkulowane w cenę tych mebli po to właśnie aby kusić darmowymi projektami. 
A wracając do wycen - oczywiście, że oczekuję darmowej wyceny, ale to nie oznacza, że summa summarum za nią u wybranego wykonawcy nie zapłacę (w formie ukrytej). No chyba, że wykonawca naprawdę jest filantropem w tej kwestii.

----------


## freethinker

> A skąd ma pieniądze potencjalny dostawca? Od klientów.


Może ma, może nie ma. W sumie po wpadnięciu przychodów do kasy firmy, nie wiadomo, co się z nimi dzieje. Firmy mają zresztą różne sposoby finansowania. Powiedzmy, że firma wyemituje i sprzeda papiery wartościowe: akcje czy obligacje. Więc może być tak, że firma płaci za wycenę nie z pieniędzy klientów, ale z pieniędzy uzyskanych w inny sposób?
Wszystko to jest zresztą mało istotne. Jeżeli zamawiam proszę o wycenę 10 firm, z których 5 udziela mi odpowiedzi, a ja wybieram jedną, to oznacza to dla mnie tyle, że nie zapłaciłem 4 firmom ani grosza za wycenę, a jednej zapłaciłem jakieś pieniądze, z którymi ta firma może robić, co chce - może np. przygotowywać za nie wyceny dla potencjalnych klientów, ale to już naprawdę mnie nie obchodzi. A może niedoszacowała kosztów i będzie mi musiała wręcz dopłacić?

----------


## laurap

Hello!!! Nie wiem czy mnie ktoś jeszcze pamięta  :wink:  Nie było o czym pisać ale w końcu ruszyło. Kredyt pospisany, dziura wykopana, szalunki przygotowane i jutro ekipa startuje z fundamentami  :smile: 

Próbowałam Was nadrobić ale nie ma szans  :jaw drop: 

Teraz mamy dylemat typu, montować okna na zimę, czy nie... ale chyba wstrzymamy się do wiosny. Nie sobie domek stoi i się wietrzy  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Teraz mamy dylemat typu, montować okna na zimę, czy nie... ale chyba wstrzymamy się do wiosny. Nie sobie domek stoi i się wietrzy


Wg mnie, absolutnie nie. Ja też zostawiam dom otwarty (naturalnie zabiję dechami i folią otwory). Okna zamówię w zimę, podobnie jak pokrycie dachowe, powinno być taniej średnio koło 10%. Montaż na wiosnę.

----------


## freethinker

> Teraz mamy dylemat typu, montować okna na zimę, czy nie... ale chyba wstrzymamy się do wiosny. Nie sobie domek stoi i się wietrzy


Kusi mnie, ale większość ludzi nie poleca. Większość często miewa rację.

----------


## aghata86

Dlugo musi schnac strop zeby potem nq nim dalej kurowac szczyty i scianki kolankowe?

----------


## Doli.

> Kusi mnie, ale większość ludzi nie poleca. Większość często miewa rację.


A czemu nie poleca się?

----------


## aghata86

My z racji tego ze czas nas nagli zamkniemy stan przed zima i to co zima pozwoli bedziemy dalej robic. Chcemy wprowadzic sie na dół jakos na lato 2018

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ja uważam, że to koszmarnie bezsensowny pomysł płacić za wycenę. Jeżeli ktoś mi nie chce dać wycenę, to znaczy, że nie ma zasobów, żeby takie wyceny robić. W każdej branży takich wycen trzeba zrobić kilkanaście (co najmniej), żeby zyskać klienta. y.


Jeżeli ma pod dostatkiem robót to albo wyśle wycenę z kosmosu albo w ogóle tego nie wyceni. Komuś się wydaje ale to czas kosztuje, kumpel jak ma czas to robi wyceny w niedziele( pracuje od poniedziałku do soboty) ma rodzinę, Tak poza tym to jest temat o Bociankach.
Co do zamykania stanu SSO ja bym poczekał aż zima zrobi swoje, ale każdy robi jak uważa. Co do tego czy będzie taniej to rożnie bywa w tym roku np można poczytać ile styropian kosztował w lutym , a to okres co ceny powinny myć mniejsze. Wyprzedaże to raczej w grudniu się robi aby nie stało na magazynie bo za to się płaci.

----------


## Doli.

> Co do zamykania stanu SSO ja bym poczekał aż zima zrobi swoje


"Zrobi swoje" czyli właściwie co?

----------


## Myjk

> "Zrobi swoje" czyli właściwie co?


W zimie, paradoksalnie, jest całkiem sucho. Większość wody powinna zostać wyciągnięta ze ścian/stropu.

----------


## freethinker

> "Zrobi swoje" czyli właściwie co?


Przeschnięcie. Po zatynkowaniu i mokrych robotach najlepiej zrobić przerwę, żeby to wszystko wyschło, zanim zaczniemy wykończeniówkę.

----------


## tkaczor123

Dokładnie  tak jak napisał kolega Myjk chodzi o wyciągnięcie wody ze ścian i stropu. Teraz robi się wszystko na szybko zapominając o przerwach technologicznych byle się wprowadzić , rozumiem niektórych ludzi bo np kredyt pobrali itp.

----------


## Doli.

> Przeschnięcie. Po zatynkowaniu i mokrych robotach najlepiej zrobić przerwę, żeby to wszystko wyschło, zanim zaczniemy wykończeniówkę.


Tylko że SSZ nie jest zatynkowany. Gołe ściany. Gdzieś czytałam, że okna najlepiej wstawiać jak już są posadzki i tynki wewnętrzne, ale jeszcze nie ma zewnętrznych. To jak to zrobić? Na otwartym budynku położyć wszystkie instalacje i modlić się, żeby nie ukradli?

----------


## agb

Doli, to jest zalecenie głównie dla okien drewnianych.

----------


## Doli.

> Doli, to jest zalecenie głównie dla okien drewnianych.


Aaa, chyba że tak  :smile:

----------


## laurap

> Tylko że SSZ nie jest zatynkowany. Gołe ściany. Gdzieś czytałam, że okna najlepiej wstawiać jak już są posadzki i tynki wewnętrzne, ale jeszcze nie ma zewnętrznych. To jak to zrobić? Na otwartym budynku położyć wszystkie instalacje i modlić się, żeby nie ukradli?


Nasz kierownik bud też nam tak mówił. Ale również sobie tego nie wyobrażam.

Myjk a po co deskujesz otwory?

----------


## Hellenaj

Halllooooo!
Podobnie jak laurap zastanawiałam się, czy mnie pamiętacie  :wink:  Byliśmy na urlopie, pote budowa ruszyła z kopyta i o, brak czasu. 
U nas po paru przestojach idą wreszcie ściany nośne. Na dniach zakończą i wyleją wieniec.Potem 1,5 tyg przerwy i przyjadą wiązary  :big grin:  Jesli dachówka dojedzie na czas to dach, okna i przed zimą instalacje, tynki i wylewki.
Zanim pojawi się fala hejtu  uprzejmie informuję, iż mój dom jest domem parterowym, ze stropem drewnianym ( strop stanwoić będzie dolny pas wiązarów) a tym samym, w domu nie będzie wody z betonu ze stropu. Ponadto dom stawiany jest z betonu komórkowego na klej. 
Przez zimę wiązary będą od spodu niezabudowane, tzn strop będzie nieocieplony, brak sufity  - wiatr będzie hulal i siał rozpustę.
Wszystko to oczywiście, jeśli wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem - na razie idzie.





> Hellenaj 
> Zeastanawiam się cały czas nad dachówką, mocno skłaniam się ku Bogen Innovo, ale decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta... MAło tego, nie wiem na jaki kolor się zdecydować 
> Podobają mi się zarówno dachówki czerwone jak i antracytowe... Mam tak naprawdę kilkanaście dni na decyzję, usiąde więc któregoś dnia i spróbuję wymyslić jakąs elewację do obu dachów.
> 
> Witam  odradzam czerwoną, proszę popatrzeć na kilku letnie dachy. Nic tylko czarny osad na nich rzuca się w oczy :/


Ruda maruda na jaką ostatecznei się zdecydowaliście? Jeśli bogen, to w jakiej cenie jeśli mogę wiedzieć, dachówka podstawowa?

*Swieja*  ojjj zgadzam się z Tobą odnośnie kolorystyki dachu. U mnie we wsi każdy dach inny, razi mnie to, ale cóż, MPZP nie reguluje tego. Waham się między czerwienią i antracytem i bliżej mi chyba do czerwieni..... 

Widzę, że dyskusja odnośnie wycen ostra...... Ja również nie zgadzam się z kwestią odpłatnych wycen, niemniej jednak rozumiem fakt, ze wykonawca poświęca czas i swoją wiedzę na przygotowanie takiej wyceny. Oczywistym jest, że musi to wkalkulować w koszty swojej działalności, ale jak to rozłoży - naprawdę mnie to nie interesuje.  Zapłącę odpowiednią kwotę jednemu wykonawcy , który zapewne moją wyceny wliczy w cenę usłuugi i ja się na to zgadzam.

TO trochę tak jak obsługa kelnera w restauracji - przychodząc płacimy za jedzenie - a  w nim wliczona jest między innymi obsługa kelnerska  ( mówię oczywiście o Polsce).  Nikt nie każe nam płacić 10 zł za zupe i 3 zł za podanie tej zupy czy też za informację co w tej zupie jest. Mamy podaną ogólną cenę załóżmy te 13 zł za pozycję z karty. Czy  może przychodząc do restauracji i wybierając dania - korzystając z pomocy kelnera w wyborze i informacji na temat potraw, a potem rezygnując z zamówienia płacimy kelnerowi za jego poświęcony czas oraz za jego wiedzę na temat danych potraw? Owszem, możemy z własnej woli dołożyć napiwek, ale to decyzja konsumenta - podobnie z wykonawcą usługi budowlanej. Jeżeli będę zadowolona z usługi, to zapewniam, dużo chętnie dołożę "napiwek" na koniec, niż zapłacę na początku za wycenę....
Tym akcentem zakończę mój wywód  :wink: 

Spokojnej nocy

----------


## annatulipanna

*laurap*, *Hellenaj*  :smile:  Ja tam Was pamiętam i kojarzę. Fajnie, że u Was ruszyło. Trzymam kciuki. I pozdrawiam. *laurap* chyba czas ożywić dziennik?  :wink:  Cicho tam od marca  :no:  :no:  :no:   :bye:

----------


## aghata86

Wczoraj po wielkich bólach wreszcie wylalismy strop. Szukam wlasnie hydraulika z okolic Wroclawia i Trzebnicy moze ktos moze kogos polecic

----------


## Doli.

> Wczoraj po wielkich bólach wreszcie wylalismy strop. Szukam wlasnie hydraulika z okolic Wroclawia i Trzebnicy moze ktos moze kogos polecic


A czemu w bólach?

----------


## aghata86

Bo ciagle cos...tu nie ma stali, tu nie ma pustakow, tu deszcz pada no ale sie udalo. Nie musielismy podlewac bo deszcz lał wieczorem. Juz bym chciala robic dach

----------


## d1gital

Pierwszy tydzień, nawet budowa się nie zaczęła, a stwierdzam, że budowlańcy to stan umysłu. Nie odbierają telefonu o 17, żeby potem równo o 6 rano natarczywie dzwonić i mieć pretensje, że nie poinformowałem o czymś  :Confused: 

Kierbud zaklepany, budowa zgłoszona w inspektoracie, działka oczyszczona, muł z oczka wodnego wybrany, toaleta zamówiona i geodeta wchodzi 29 września. Mam dosyć  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Pierwszy tydzień, nawet budowa się nie zaczęła, a stwierdzam, że budowlańcy to stan umysłu. Nie odbierają telefonu o 17, żeby potem równo o 6 rano natarczywie dzwonić i mieć pretensje, że nie poinformowałem o czymś 
> 
> Kierbud zaklepany, budowa zgłoszona w inspektoracie, działka oczyszczona, muł z oczka wodnego wybrany, toaleta zamówiona i geodeta wchodzi 29 września. Mam dosyć


A to dopiero początek...  :wink:  Powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Pierwszy tydzień, nawet budowa się nie zaczęła, a stwierdzam, że budowlańcy to stan umysłu. Nie odbierają telefonu o 17, żeby potem równo o 6 rano natarczywie dzwonić i mieć pretensje, że nie poinformowałem o czymś 
> 
> Kierbud zaklepany, budowa zgłoszona w inspektoracie, działka oczyszczona, muł z oczka wodnego wybrany, toaleta zamówiona i geodeta wchodzi 29 września. Mam dosyć


No to grubo  :big lol:  
To ja trzymam kciuki u rąk i stóp  :wink:  Nie daj się zwariować. Wyluzuj  :wink:  Chociaż ja to już chyba oszalałam, bo jestem nieźle rozchwiana emocjonalnie  :roll eyes: 
Jednego dnia coś na budowie mnie stresuje i wkurza (mówię o wszelkich niedociągnięciach), a drugiego dnia mam na to wywalone  :wink:  i już nawet nie cisnę, żeby poprawiali. Jak widzę, co się wyprawia na innych budowach, to ja mam naprawdę szczęście  :wink:  
Ale mój stan umysłu przez te 4 m-ce budowy przeszedł moje najśmielsze oczekiwania  :smile:  Czuję się, jakbym była na nieustającym haju. Mam stan odurzenia budowlanego  :big lol:

----------


## Myjk

> No to grubo  
> To ja trzymam kciuki u rąk i stóp  Nie daj się zwariować. Wyluzuj  Chociaż ja to już chyba oszalałam, bo jestem nieźle rozchwiana emocjonalnie 
> Jednego dnia coś na budowie mnie stresuje i wkurza (mówię o wszelkich niedociągnięciach), a drugiego dnia mam na to wywalone  i już nawet nie cisnę, żeby poprawiali. Jak widzę, co się wyprawia na innych budowach, to ja mam naprawdę szczęście  
> Ale mój stan umysłu przez te 4 m-ce budowy przeszedł moje najśmielsze oczekiwania  Czuję się, jakbym była na nieustającym haju. Mam stan odurzenia budowlanego


Mnie nadal zastanawia jak są budowane domy, których inwestor nie pilnuje, albo nie ma o tym zielonego pojęcia. Ja musiałem ostatnio stawiać do pionu dekarza co to mi więźbę robi, bo po zrobieniu dachu zostało 2 czy nawet 3m3 drewna. Okazało się, że jętek nie zrobił. Bo niepotrzebne. Bo projekt nieczytelny! No jak nieczytelny, jak ja, jako laik, drewno pod więźbę liczyłem, zamawiałem i jętki widziałem. Więc wniosek, projekt jest wystarczająco czytelny. Poza tym pytam się jak mam sufit podwieszany zrobić na piętrze i podłogę na strychu jak nie będzie belek vel jętek. No to zmiana linii obrony i nagle jętki przestały należeć do konstrukcji dachu (!), bo jak do nich ma być podwieszany sufit, to powinna je robić inna ekipa, ta od sufitu (sic!). Sufit to niejako przy okazji, głównym zadaniem jętek jest usztywnienie konstrukcji dachu. Po walce oczywiście robią jętki i nawet zasugerowali sensowną zmianę (wykazują oczywiście z dumą błąd w projekcie), wdrożoną zresztą (acz bez znaczenia dla pracy silnika, podejrzewam że łatwiej im teraz będzie robić w ten sposób). Ale walka z budowlańcem widać musi być, inaczej nie ma zabawy.

----------


## swieja

Cześć dziewczyny  :smile:  witajcie z powrotem.
U nas prace idą do przodu. Dwa szczyty wymurowane, trzeci czeka na więźbę bo wieniec trójkątnego okna trzeba do czegoś przymocować.
Jak zobaczyłam te szczyty to mi się słabo zrobiło. Dom mi się wydaje gigantyczny. Działka jest ze spadkiem więc front jest uniesiony nad poziom gruntu coby taras z tyłu nie był zakopany w ziemi i to chyba daje takie wrażenie. Mąż mnie pociesza, że jak więźba przyjdzie i dachem przykryją to proporcje będą "normalne".
Ale prawdą jest też, że podnieśliśmy przecież sufit na parterze do 280 coby mieć więcej miejsca nad głową. Wysocy jesteśmy i w blokach najczęściej mamy sufit na wyciągnięcie ręki, nie lubię tego. 

Kasa nam topnieje. Mąż nie doszacował paru rzeczy. A jak u was? Trzymacie się budżetu czy też wam się rozjechał?
Za to córki moje poszły już do nowej szkoły w miejscu przyszłego zamieszkania i są bardzo zadowolone. Serce mi się raduje jak przychodzą i opowiadają o fajnych nauczycielach i nowych koleżankach, młodsza zdążyła się już zakochać  :wink:  

A ja chyba zacznę już się rozglądać za sprzętem do łazienki, kuchni i podłogami (kafle na hol i do kuchni już mam). Wymyśliłam, że jak będę kupować co miesiąc coś, np panel prysznica, toaletę, zlew, lampy a zwłaszcza kontakty, to będzie potem lżej. A teraz pojedyncze rzeczy tak po kieszeni nie uderzą jak wszystko na raz gdy przyjdzie czas wykończenia... mam nadzieję, że mnie to nie wykończy  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> No to zmiana linii obrony i nagle jętki przestały należeć do konstrukcji dachu (!), bo jak do nich ma być podwieszany sufit, to powinna je robić inna ekipa, ta od sufitu (sic!).


Hahahahahaaaa  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
A to dobry żart  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

Hej witam wszystkich u  nas 21/08 ruszyła budowa obecnie mamy stan zero . Co do budżetu to narazie trzymamy się ustaleń - a co dalej hmmm czas pokaże -  , zakładałem na stan zero 35 tys wyszło 32 k , udało się kupić cały beton bez fv stąd różnica , cena za kubik chudego 160 zł a B 25 180 ( lokalna betoniarnia ) . Niestety ceny stali poszybowały zakładałem 2.6 K za tonę brutto wyszło prawie 3 k za tonę ;/ . Dzisiaj pierwsza dostawa pustaków ceramicznych Wienerberger 4.6 brutto ( u znajomego w hurtowni ) sztuka niestety tylko 800 sztuk w tej cenie reszta będzie drożej . Mam pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej. Czy robicie przepusty w stropie przed wylaniem czy zostawiacie to na później i będziecie wycinać w stropie ? 

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia : )

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy robicie przepusty w stropie przed wylaniem czy zostawiacie to na później i będziecie wycinać w stropie ?


Przy monolitycznym wiercenie to masakra i zbędny koszt. Rura kosztuje grosze, przybij, zasyp piaskiem i nie będziesz miał problemu z samodzielnym ułożeniem wentylacji.

----------


## Myjk

> Mam pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej. Czy robicie przepusty w stropie przed wylaniem czy zostawiacie to na później i będziecie wycinać w stropie ?


Zależy od stropu. Jeśli monolityczny to warto zostawić przepusty, bo potem przekuwanie się przez beton zbrojony to niezła sieczka. Jeśli teriva, to w pustakach łatwo przewiercić. Dlatego ja planowałem pierwotnie przepusty, ostatecznie jednak odpuściłem w terivie.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Dlatego ja planowałem pierwotnie przepusty, ostatecznie jednak odpuściłem w terivie.


Myślałem podobnie, po rozmowie z ludźmi od reku stanęło na braku przepustów, bo w terivie łatwo się przewiercić + nie trzeba super dokładnie tego jeszcze planować.

----------


## Papucy

Hmmm tak myślałem więc muszę ogarnąć projekt WM w tym tygodniu ;/ . Na przepusty do skrzynek w stropie  fi 110 czy więcej  ? Myśle o PE-FLEX na podłodze dla parteru oraz na krokwiach dla poddasz, reku chce dać w pralni na piętrze i czerpnia z dachu przez przewód wentylacyjny . U mnie monolit .

----------


## Myjk

> Hmmm tak myślałem więc muszę ogarnąć projekt WM w tym tygodniu ;/ . Na przepusty do skrzynek w stropie  fi 110 czy więcej  ? Myśle o PE-FLEX na podłodze dla parteru oraz na krokwiach dla poddasz, reku chce dać w pralni na piętrze i czerpnia z dachu przez przewód wentylacyjny . U mnie monolit .


Wielkość zależy od ujęć, więc projekt WM jak najbardziej wskazany. Jak ja ustalałem, to instalator sugerował robić dziury +1cm od planowanego przewodu. Że kanalizacyjne rury nie zawsze mają taki 1cm skok na średnicy a i trudno niektóre rozmiary zdobyć i tak trzeba wstawiać większe rury a potem ew. piankować.

----------


## Papucy

Kojarzycie może kogoś z forum kto może za $ zrobić projekt ? Czy może zrobić draft i wrzucić do tematu sam robię WM ? Termokontrol widzę że ma taką usługę w ofercie 200 zl ale kiedyś coś na forum było że nie za bardzo te ich projekty?

----------


## Myjk

> Kojarzycie może kogoś z forum kto może za $ zrobić projekt ? Czy może zrobić draft i wrzucić do tematu sam robię WM ? Termokontrol widzę że ma taką usługę w ofercie 200 zl ale kiedyś coś na forum było że nie za bardzo te ich projekty?


Mnie projekt robił na szybko oszczędnygrześ, ale to z tytułu że ma docelowo robić montaż. asolt też chyba robi projekty instalacji wszelakich.

----------


## Papucy

ok dzięki

----------


## Buczi

> Hmmm tak myślałem więc muszę ogarnąć projekt WM w tym tygodniu ;/ . Na przepusty do skrzynek w stropie  fi 110 czy więcej  ? Myśle o PE-FLEX na podłodze dla parteru oraz na krokwiach dla poddasz, reku chce dać w pralni na piętrze i czerpnia z dachu przez przewód wentylacyjny . U mnie monolit .


Ja też miałem monolit, też miałem rury dawałem stalową rurę kominową jako przelot i... okazało się że były zbyt wąskie. Za wąskie dosłownie o grubość rury. Nie wiem skąd będziesz kupował materiał na reku, ale proponuję zakupić jedną rurę (przedłużkę) do stropu i na podstawie tego dobrać coś na przelot

----------


## Papucy

Ok, rozumiem , a co myślicie o czerpni przez ciąg wentylacyjny . Myśle o wentylacji graw w kotłowni ( PC P-W ) pralnie mam nad kotłownią i w zamyśle jest użycie jednego kanału właśnie na czerpanie powietrze a wyrzutnie przez ścianę kolankową . Ma ktoś może takie rozwiązanie zastosowane u siebie .

----------


## Kaizen

> Ok, rozumiem , a co myślicie o czerpni przez ciąg wentylacyjny . Myśle o wentylacji graw w kotłowni ( PC P-W ) pralnie mam nad kotłownią i w zamyśle jest użycie jednego kanału właśnie na czerpanie powietrze a wyrzutnie przez ścianę kolankową . Ma ktoś może takie rozwiązanie zastosowane u siebie .




IMO lepiej odwrotnie. Pewnie przepisy będą też przeciwne montowaniu czerpni w okolicy wywiewu wentylacji grawitacyjnej i komina. Trochę niefajnie byłoby zaciągać zużyte powietrze i spaliny.
Czy kotlownia będzie tylko z nazwy? Ale wtedy po co Ci wentylacja grawitacyjna?

----------


## Papucy

Kotłownia z nazwy ( nie ma komina ) bardziej pomieszczenie gdzie będzie stała PC  . 

No właśnie mam dylemat jaką wentylację tam zastosować i czy ogrzewać te pomieszczenia tj. pomieszczenie pod schodami (1.9 ) i kotłownie ( 1.8 )  do której będzie wejście z wiatrołapu poprzez t pomieszczenie  ( cały dom podłogówka ) .

----------


## Myjk

> Kotłownia z nazwy ( nie ma komina ) bardziej pomieszczenie gdzie będzie stała PC  . 
> 
> No właśnie mam dylemat jaką wentylację tam zastosować i czy ogrzewać te pomieszczenia tj. pomieszczenie pod schodami (1.9 ) i kotłownie ( 1.8 )  do której będzie wejście z wiatrołapu poprzez t pomieszczenie  ( cały dom podłogówka ) .


Mam prawie taką samą sytuację, tj. kotłownia będzie nawet poza obrysem mieszkalnym, i podłogówka tam będzie, ale skręcona aby utrzymać temperaturę około 14sC na potrzeby urządzeń tam pracujących. Głownie rekuperatora. Tam też będzie WM. Grawitacja tylko w garażu.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Dziś odebrałem PnB. W sumie to nie licząc urlopu architekta to jakoś trzy tygodnie leżało tylko w starostwie. W zasadzie chcieli tylko jedną poprawkę więc bez większych problemów.
> 
> Czas załatwiać kredyt i szukać wykonawców. Do obeznanych w sytuacji  na pewno składaliście zapytanie do kilku ekip budowlanych o wycenę. Rozumiem, że wystarczy im projekt domu aby taką wycenę sporządzić. Mnie interesuję SSO...czy firmy za takie wyceny pobierają jakąś opłatę ? 
> 
> Czuję, że teraz się dopiero zacznie


Witam  :smile:  my zostawialismy projekt budowlancem oczywiście kopie do analizy i po ok 2tyg dostaliśmy wyceny. Najtańszy zniknął miesiąc przed budową więc wróciliśmy do najdrozszego ale pewnego. Miał swoje szalunki i podpory do stropu. Nie placilismy za wyceny. Byłam pod wrażeniem ile oni czasu temu poświęcają i w sezonie kiedy to robią.  Mają tyle roboty, dom, rodziny i jeszcze spotkanie z ludźmi i analizowanie projektów. Nie wspominając o innych rzeczach.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Hej witam wszystkich u  nas 21/08 ruszyła budowa obecnie mamy stan zero . Co do budżetu to narazie trzymamy się ustaleń - a co dalej hmmm czas pokaże -  , zakładałem na stan zero 35 tys wyszło 32 k , udało się kupić cały beton bez fv stąd różnica , cena za kubik chudego 160 zł a B 25 180 ( lokalna betoniarnia ) . Niestety ceny stali poszybowały zakładałem 2.6 K za tonę brutto wyszło prawie 3 k za tonę ;/ . Dzisiaj pierwsza dostawa pustaków ceramicznych Wienerberger 4.6 brutto ( u znajomego w hurtowni ) sztuka niestety tylko 800 sztuk w tej cenie reszta będzie drożej . Mam pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej. Czy robicie przepusty w stropie przed wylaniem czy zostawiacie to na później i będziecie wycinać w stropie ? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i powodzenia : )


Jeżeli chodzi o budżet to my się trzymamy wedlug założeń.  A co do wentylacji to w dzień lania stropu przyszedł Pan i przygotowal sobie otwory.  Pozniej bysmy musieli placic za każdy otwór extra.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Halllooooo!
> Podobnie jak laurap zastanawiałam się, czy mnie pamiętacie  Byliśmy na urlopie, pote budowa ruszyła z kopyta i o, brak czasu. 
> U nas po paru przestojach idą wreszcie ściany nośne. Na dniach zakończą i wyleją wieniec.Potem 1,5 tyg przerwy i przyjadą wiązary  Jesli dachówka dojedzie na czas to dach, okna i przed zimą instalacje, tynki i wylewki.
> Zanim pojawi się fala hejtu  uprzejmie informuję, iż mój dom jest domem parterowym, ze stropem drewnianym ( strop stanwoić będzie dolny pas wiązarów) a tym samym, w domu nie będzie wody z betonu ze stropu. Ponadto dom stawiany jest z betonu komórkowego na klej. 
> Przez zimę wiązary będą od spodu niezabudowane, tzn strop będzie nieocieplony, brak sufity  - wiatr będzie hulal i siał rozpustę.
> Wszystko to oczywiście, jeśli wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem - na razie idzie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wybraliśmy Braasa rubin 13v czarna glazura. O cenę bym musiała pytać męża.  Tylko my kupowalismy w marcu a ceny się zmieniały od sierpnia :/

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Hello!!! Nie wiem czy mnie ktoś jeszcze pamięta  Nie było o czym pisać ale w końcu ruszyło. Kredyt pospisany, dziura wykopana, szalunki przygotowane i jutro ekipa startuje z fundamentami 
> 
> Próbowałam Was nadrobić ale nie ma szans 
> 
> Teraz mamy dylemat typu, montować okna na zimę, czy nie... ale chyba wstrzymamy się do wiosny. Nie sobie domek stoi i się wietrzy


Hej  :smile:  ja bym osobiście wstawila okna. I tak będzie wiało bo mury nie szczelne będą a i od dachu będą dziury przy ścianie kolankowej. Co do cen to robia sztuczne promocje. Po za tym wszystko w budowlance drożeje z miesiąca na miesiąc wiec nie ma na co czekac   :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Bez przesady, na okres zimowy ceny spadają. Wielu producentów wtedy obniża ceny aby sprzedać cokolwiek i ludzi opłacić... Ja mam zamiar zamówić w zimę okna i pokrycie. Zastanawiam się też nad styropianem.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Bez przesady, na okres zimowy ceny spadają. Wielu producentów wtedy obniża ceny aby sprzedać cokolwiek i ludzi opłacić... Ja mam zamiar zamówić w zimę okna i pokrycie. Zastanawiam się też nad styropianem.


Ja mam podobne doświadczenia z zimowymi promocjami, jak *Ruda maruda* (ale tylko dotyczące okien). Wyceny robiłam, zanim rozpoczęła się budowa. I tak zimą 2016 pani w Oknoplaście namawiała mnie na zakup okien "już", bo promocja zimowa zaraz się kończy. Na szczęście wstrzymałam się z tym zakupem.  Oni okna produkują zaraz po zakupie i nie ma szans nic później zmienić. Trzeba otwory dopasowywać do czekających już okien  :bash: 
Następne wyceny robiłam w styczniu i w kwietniu 2017. I cena się nie zmieniała. Były odpowiednio promocje - noworoczna, później wiosenna. 
Ostatecznie skorzystałam z promocji wiosennej Vetrex  :wink:  Pewnie tam jest podobna sytuacja z promocjami, ale okna produkują dopiero po wzięciu pomiarów z budowy, także można było się pokusić. I zawsze ponad tysiak mniej niż Oknoplast.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja mam podobne doświadczenia z zimowymi promocjami, jak *Ruda maruda* (ale tylko dotyczące okien). Wyceny robiłam, zanim rozpoczęła się budowa. I tak zimą 2016 pani w Oknoplaście namawiała mnie na zakup okien "już", bo promocja zimowa zaraz się kończy. Na szczęście wstrzymałam się z tym zakupem.  Oni okna produkują zaraz po zakupie i nie ma szans nic później zmienić. Trzeba otwory dopasowywać do czekających już okien 
> Następne wyceny robiłam w styczniu i w kwietniu 2017. I cena się nie zmieniała. Były odpowiednio promocje - noworoczna, później wiosenna. 
> Ostatecznie skorzystałam z promocji wiosennej Vetrex  Pewnie tam jest podobna sytuacja z promocjami, ale okna produkują dopiero po wzięciu pomiarów z budowy, także można było się pokusić. I zawsze ponad tysiak mniej niż Oknoplast.


Nie twierdzę by kupować na wyrost jak się nie ma pełnych danych. Ale jak można się wstrzymać przed zakupem teraz na jesieni do wiosny, to wg mojego dekarza, jest to wskazane i można np. na pokryciu dachowym ugrać od 8 do 10%. Dlatego się wstrzymuję z kładzeniem styropianu i pokrycia już teraz odkładając to na przyszły rok. Jak będzie z oknami, to dam znać niebawem, ponieważ będę zapraszać niebawem na pomiary "oknistów". W sensie jak im się zluzuje sezon. Jak się dowiadywałem o ceny na przełomie dwóch lat przygotowań do budowy to styropian także taniał w czasie zimy, bo ludzie opłacani, produkcja idzie, a zbytu brakuje. To samo miałem z bloczkami na budowę, jak już się pozwolenie robiło w grudniu, to zacząłem brać wyceny i towar był ponad 10% tańszy niż jak w końcu zacząłem budowę na wiosnę.

----------


## Doli.

Jak sobie poradziliście ze śmieciami budowlanymi? Macie worki na gruz czy kontener? Nasza pierwsza myśl to były właśnie worki, ale może są jakieś ich minusy, a plusy kontenera?

----------


## ag2a

Z kontenerem to jest taki minus że raczej nikt Ci go na dłuższy czas nie zostawi.

----------


## Myjk

> Z kontenerem to jest taki minus że raczej nikt Ci go na dłuższy czas nie zostawi.


Zostawi, tylko słono się za tę przyjemność zapłaci. Tj. za każdy dzień postoju liczą w zasadzie pełną stawkę. U mnie nawet "znajomości" nie pomogły. Kontener przyjechał i zaraz wyjechał.

U mnie część gruzu trafiła pod podjazd do garażu, resztę gruzu pozostałą z murowania zrzucę chyba za nieckę basenową.

----------


## Doli.

> Zostawi, tylko słono się za tę przyjemność zapłaci. Tj. za każdy dzień postoju liczą w zasadzie pełną stawkę. U mnie nawet "znajomości" nie pomogły. Kontener przyjechał i zaraz wyjechał.
> 
> U mnie część gruzu trafiła pod podjazd do garażu, resztę gruzu pozostałą z murowania zrzucę chyba za nieckę basenową.


Nam chodzi o takie zmieszane śmieci budowlane. Już mamy zapełnione 4 worki 240l, a jak się zaczną ściany to też będzie się zbierać. Dlatego myśleliśmy o big bagach. Chociaż ostatnio zauważyłam, że u sąsiada kontener stoi, i stoi, i stoi. A ruchów przy budowie brak, wiec nawet zapytać jak to zorganizował nie ma jak.

----------


## Myjk

> Nam chodzi o takie zmieszane śmieci budowlane. Już mamy zapełnione 4 worki 240l, a jak się zaczną ściany to też będzie się zbierać. Dlatego myśleliśmy o big bagach. Chociaż ostatnio zauważyłam, że u sąsiada kontener stoi, i stoi, i stoi. A ruchów przy budowie brak, wiec nawet zapytać jak to zorganizował nie ma jak.


Widać musi mieć duuużo lepsze znajomości.  :wink:  My systematycznie segregujemy śmieci (w zasadzie to moja żona taka ambitna jest). W zasadzie z odpadów budowlanych to jest tylko gruz, styropian, jakieś torby po klejach, kubełki i folie po opakowaniach bloczków silki. Folie wykorzystamy do zabezpieczenia okien, a potem to pójdzie normalnie do śmieci segregowanych. Podobnie torby po klejach, kubełki też nam zabrali. W zasadzie problematyczny jest tylko gruz, ew. jakieś styropiany.

----------


## Mr A

> Zostawi, tylko słono się za tę przyjemność zapłaci. Tj. za każdy dzień postoju liczą w zasadzie pełną stawkę. U mnie nawet "znajomości" nie pomogły. Kontener przyjechał i zaraz wyjechał.
> 
> U mnie część gruzu trafiła pod podjazd do garażu, resztę gruzu pozostałą z murowania zrzucę chyba za nieckę basenową.


Zależy pewnie od miejscowości i samego obłożenia. U nas liczone było od wywózki - 800 złotych. Kontener stał z półtora miesiąca, mimo że mówili o około 2 tygodniach.Widocznie nie był potrzebny  :wink: .

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Nie twierdzę by kupować na wyrost jak się nie ma pełnych danych. Ale jak można się wstrzymać przed zakupem teraz na jesieni do wiosny, to wg mojego dekarza, jest to wskazane i można np. na pokryciu dachowym ugrać od 8 do 10%. Dlatego się wstrzymuję z kładzeniem styropianu i pokrycia już teraz odkładając to na przyszły rok. Jak będzie z oknami, to dam znać niebawem, ponieważ będę zapraszać niebawem na pomiary "oknistów". W sensie jak im się zluzuje sezon. Jak się dowiadywałem o ceny na przełomie dwóch lat przygotowań do budowy to styropian także taniał w czasie zimy, bo ludzie opłacani, produkcja idzie, a zbytu brakuje. To samo miałem z bloczkami na budowę, jak już się pozwolenie robiło w grudniu, to zacząłem brać wyceny i towar był ponad 10% tańszy niż jak w końcu zacząłem budowę na wiosnę.


Jak dla mnie to cena zostanie ta sama a na wiosne pojdzie w gore styropian. W zimie stal byla tansza niz teraz ale nie wiadomo jaka bedzie cena tej zimy. Jezeli ma sie kasę na zbyciu to można polować na promocje w danym okresie. My mielismy wiliczone na kazdy etap budowy a nawet nam brakłowięc nie mogliśmy sobie pozwolić na dodatkowe zakupy bo jest teraz taniej.

----------


## Doli.

> Zależy pewnie od miejscowości i samego obłożenia. U nas liczone było od wywózki - 800 złotych. Kontener stał z półtora miesiąca, mimo że mówili o około 2 tygodniach.Widocznie nie był potrzebny .


Ło panie, co to za kontener?  :smile:  Rozejrzałam się za firmami oferującymi wywóz odpadów budowlanych to koszt kontenera 7m3 postawionego na 5 dni to 380zł+vat (zakładam że 8% bo to usługa), czyli nieco ponad 410zł.

----------


## Busters

> Nie twierdzę by kupować na wyrost jak się nie ma pełnych danych. Ale jak można się wstrzymać przed zakupem teraz na jesieni do wiosny, to wg mojego dekarza, jest to wskazane i można np. na pokryciu dachowym ugrać od 8 do 10%. Dlatego się wstrzymuję z kładzeniem styropianu i pokrycia już teraz odkładając to na przyszły rok. Jak będzie z oknami, to dam znać niebawem, ponieważ będę zapraszać niebawem na pomiary "oknistów". W sensie jak im się zluzuje sezon. Jak się dowiadywałem o ceny na przełomie dwóch lat przygotowań do budowy to styropian także taniał w czasie zimy, bo ludzie opłacani, produkcja idzie, a zbytu brakuje. To samo miałem z bloczkami na budowę, jak już się pozwolenie robiło w grudniu, to zacząłem brać wyceny i towar był ponad 10% tańszy niż jak w końcu zacząłem budowę na wiosnę.


Akurat tej zimy styropian przez zime byl najdrozszy, na wiosne zaczal taniec.. Z oknami jak juz inni mowili zimowe promocje to sciema.
Z dachem faktycznie mozna sporo zaoszczedzic wyceny zimowe byly z 5-10% lepsze

----------


## Mr A

> Ło panie, co to za kontener?  Rozejrzałam się za firmami oferującymi wywóz odpadów budowlanych to koszt kontenera 7m3 postawionego na 5 dni to 380zł+vat (zakładam że 8% bo to usługa), czyli nieco ponad 410zł.


Tak jak pisałem, wszystko zależy od regionu  :wink:  Podana cena to i tak bodajże z tamtego roku. W tym roku wszelkie odpady (już nie gruz  :wink: ) do worków, na przyczepkę i wywóz na wysypisko. Przyjęcie "towaru" za darmo. Koszt - tylko paliwo.

----------


## jkmp

U mnie dziś symboliczne "pierwsze wbicie łopaty", czy tam łyżki  :wiggle: 
Lecimy, chociaż niezbyt długo, bo teraz tylko płyta, a mi uciekła ekipa murarzy do SSO. Udało mi się wstępnie umówić kolejną, ale start dopiero w listopadzie. O ile pogoda pozwoli, panowie zimy się nie boją.

----------


## Doli.

> U mnie dziś symboliczne "pierwsze wbicie łopaty", czy tam łyżki 
> Lecimy, chociaż niezbyt długo, bo teraz tylko płyta, a mi uciekła ekipa murarzy do SSO. Udało mi się wstępnie umówić kolejną, ale start dopiero w listopadzie. O ile pogoda pozwoli, panowie zimy się nie boją.


Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## swieja

My mamy już ścianki na dole. Nie pokażę bo wszystkie z Ytonga i mi się znowu dostanie  :big tongue:   :wink: 
Czekamy na dach. Za tydzień ma przyjechać drewno na więźbę. Dachówka wybrana: Braas Rubin 13V kolor miedziana angoba. Zaplanowane też pełne deskowanie.
Nie wiem jakie wybrać orynnowanie. Zaproponowano nam miedziane, pod kolor dachu, ale mi się to nie widzi. Myślę o jasnych stalowych rynnach, lub zupełnie ciemnych brązowych. Dużo zależy od koloru elewacji, a tej decyzji też jeszcze nie podjęliśmy. Rynny chcemy stalowe. 

Wczoraj porozkładaliśmy na podłodze bloczki Ytonga by sprawdzić jak się ma do rzeczywistości mój projekt kuchni i kominka. Wygląda to obiecująco  :smile: 
Ogólnie pomieszczenia wyszły większe, niż się zapowiadało. Schody też nam się udały. Przy wzroście 185 cm mam obsesję uderzania głową w sufity, framugi i tp  :wink:  Ale wyszło bardzo wygodnie. Byle tylko kasy starczyło na stan deweloperski. Resztę powoli ogarniemy.

----------


## freethinker

U mnie dzisiaj zalewali strop betonem, ale jeszcze kawałeczek jest do zalania i zazbrojenia, bo mam taki fikuśny daszek z takimi zbrojeniami, że ich na budowie ukręcić nie byli w stanie i musiałem zamawiać w zewnętrznej zbrojarni. Koniec będzie w poniedziałek. A potem chyba zacznę lecieć ze ścianami zewnętrznymi (mam trójwarstwówkę).
Mam do Was pytanie z innej beczki: wygląda na to, że w październiku będę miał stan surowy. Kiedy macie zamiar zamknąć? Bo teoretycznie trzeba by dać niby domowi wyschnąć, ale to chyba można robić w różnych momentach. Po tynkach wewnętrznych? Ale to trochę bez sensu, bo lepiej byłoby porobić instalację przed tynkowaniem, a zostawiać instalację na kilka tygodni/miesięcy bez zabezpieczenia, to proszenie się o kłopoty. Już mnie wystarczająco w tym roku pookradali, więc wolałbym nie zostawiać miedzi w ścianach bez opieki. Wydaje mi się, że lepiej jednak przed tynkami zrobić przerwę, potem instalacje, tynki i szybciutko okna i drzwi.

----------


## Hellenaj

> U mnie dzisiaj zalewali strop betonem, ale jeszcze kawałeczek jest do zalania i zazbrojenia, bo mam taki fikuśny daszek z takimi zbrojeniami, że ich na budowie ukręcić nie byli w stanie i musiałem zamawiać w zewnętrznej zbrojarni. Koniec będzie w poniedziałek. A potem chyba zacznę lecieć ze ścianami zewnętrznymi (mam trójwarstwówkę).
> Mam do Was pytanie z innej beczki: wygląda na to, że w październiku będę miał stan surowy. Kiedy macie zamiar zamknąć? Bo teoretycznie trzeba by dać niby domowi wyschnąć, ale to chyba można robić w różnych momentach. Po tynkach wewnętrznych? Ale to trochę bez sensu, bo lepiej byłoby porobić instalację przed tynkowaniem, a zostawiać instalację na kilka tygodni/miesięcy bez zabezpieczenia, to proszenie się o kłopoty. Już mnie wystarczająco w tym roku pookradali, więc wolałbym nie zostawiać miedzi w ścianach bez opieki. Wydaje mi się, że lepiej jednak przed tynkami zrobić przerwę, potem instalacje, tynki i szybciutko okna i drzwi.


Freethinker ja zamykam od razu. Tak jak piszesz - instalacje w otwartym domu to proszenie sie o gości. U mnie nie ma lanego stropu więc o tyle prościej - nie ma w budynku tyle wody.

Swieja haha u mnie tez ytong ołłłł nołłłłłł  :big grin:  Ale ściany z silki, to może tyle dobrze  :big grin:  JA dachówkę wybrałam Innovo  czerwona angoba - nie wiem tylko czy 10 czy 12. DO poniedziałku chcę zamówić. Wiązary przyjadą na bduowę już we wtorek, ale montaz za około dwa tyg dopiero.

Słuchajcie, czy ktoś z Was utwardzał drogę dojazdową do posesji? BO u mnie właśnie w przyszłym tygodnoiu będzie utwardzana no i zastanawiam się czy utwardzić od razu podjazd pod garaż? CZy zostawić to juz na koniec, jak będziemy robić kostkę i cały teren dokoła?

----------


## Kaizen

IMO przerwa po tynkach wewnętrznych i wylewkach. Wtedy faktycznie ma co schnąć. I ważne, żeby to było suche przed klejeniem płytek czy kładzeniem parkietu.

----------


## freethinker

> IMO przerwa po tynkach wewnętrznych i wylewkach.


A co z instalacjami? Nie ma przecież sensu robić najpierw tynków, a potem zakładać instalacje.
A złodzieje czekają na okazje.

----------


## laurap

Hej! My już wyglądamy tak  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Hej! My już wyglądamy tak


Widzę, że też Wam wygrzebali piach aż po podstawę ław...  :sad:

----------


## agb

A te ławy to nie są jakoś płytko? Czy kwestia zdjęcia?

----------


## Papucy

Możecie proszę polecić jakieś okna dachowe łazienka i nad schody. Lepiej PCV ? Zamawialiście cię przez net?

----------


## laurap

> Widzę, że też Wam wygrzebali piach aż po podstawę ław...


tzn? a jak mieli wygrzebać?

agb nie są płytko. Były ale podnieśliśmy jeszcze o 2 bloczki. Teraz będzie ok.

Myjk aż byłam sprawdzić na Twoim blogu. Fundamenty lecą identycznie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> tzn? a jak mieli wygrzebać?


Jak warunki pozwalają, to się zbiera sam humus, względnie piach do podstawy ściany fundamentowej, kopie rowy, ew. uzbraja się szalunkami i doń leje beton. To pozwala zachować jak najwięcej rodzimego gruntu, to z kolei wyklucza konieczność kupowania i nawożenia piachu (jeśli jest tam glina -- jak u mnie) i ubijania (które znając ekipy jest robione często na odwal się). Znaczy, takie wykonanie jak u Ciebie (i u mnie) generalnie nie jest źle -- tak się powinno robić, tylko to bardziej kosztowne jest (u mnie chorobliwie bardziej kosztowne). Musisz teraz przysiąść i dokładnie przypilnować klepanie piachu... Duża maszyna musi być i małe warstwy zarzucane i cyklicznie klepane.

----------


## laurap

> Jak warunki pozwalają, to się zbiera sam humus, względnie piach do podstawy ściany fundamentowej, kopie rowy, ew. uzbraja się szalunkami i doń leje beton. To pozwala zachować jak najwięcej rodzimego gruntu, to z kolei wyklucza konieczność kupowania i nawożenia piachu (jeśli jest tam glina -- jak u mnie) i ubijania (które znając ekipy jest robione często na odwal się). Znaczy, takie wykonanie jak u Ciebie (i u mnie) generalnie nie jest źle -- tak się powinno robić, tylko to bardziej kosztowne jest (u mnie chorobliwie bardziej kosztowne). Musisz teraz przysiąść i dokładnie przypilnować klepanie piachu... Duża maszyna musi być i małe warstwy zarzucane i cyklicznie klepane.


a ok, już wiem o co chodzi. My nie chcieliśmy tego kopania bo u nas jest tylko piach. Zresztą nasz kierbud się na to nie godził. To co wykopali, pójdzie z powrotem plus dowiozą. Utwardzanie przypilnujemy ale dajemy również dodatkowe zbrojenie w płytę, żeby nie siadało potem.

----------


## Busters

Zbrojenie nic nie da jak bedzie zle ubite.

----------


## Papucy

Ja wysłałem Tate i pilnował jak ubijali , sypali warstwami a kierownik ( tata ) obserwował : )

----------


## laurap

> Zbrojenie nic nie da jak bedzie zle ubite.


jasne! będziemy pilnować  :wink:  mają usypywać warstwowo po 30 cm

----------


## Busters

Mnie na ubijanie moj kb uczulal bo on sobie nie przypilnowal i jak bylem u niego to cokoliki fajnie wisialy kilka cm nad podloga :d

----------


## Myjk

> Mnie na ubijanie moj kb uczulal bo on sobie nie przypilnowal i jak bylem u niego to cokoliki fajnie wisialy kilka cm nad podloga :d


Ja się jeszcze nie spotkałem z kilkoma centymetrami, natomiast widziałem cokoły wiszące pół do jednego centymetra w powietrzu. Natomiast to była wina słabego styropianu w podłodze a nie akurat złego ubijania (bo to był dom podpiwniczony).

----------


## swieja

> Słuchajcie, czy ktoś z Was utwardzał drogę dojazdową do posesji? BO u mnie właśnie w przyszłym tygodnoiu będzie utwardzana no i zastanawiam się czy utwardzić od razu podjazd pod garaż? CZy zostawić to juz na koniec, jak będziemy robić kostkę i cały teren dokoła?


Będzie nam łatwiej obrazki wieszać na ścianach  :wink:  Faceci tego nie rozumieją   :wink: 

My utwardzaliśmy, bo nic by do nas nie wjechało. Mamy na działce glinę i się niezła ślizgawka robi jak popada. Utwardziłabym już drogę do garażu za jednym razem. Raz wjadą, zrobią i po krzyku.

----------


## Kamila.

Bocianki z Mazowsza gdzie kupowaliście stemple budowlane? Potrzebujemy 250 sztuk o długości 3 mb. 
Mamy jeszcze chwilę czasu ale wolę się już rozglądać  :smile: 

Mieliśmy wynajmować stalowe ale prawdopodobnie nie zdążymy z dwoma stropami w tym roku i postawimy tylko parter. No a jak już będzie parter to chcemy zostawić ostemplowane do lutego/marca 2018, żeby nie jeździć po każdej śnieżycy i nie zwalać śniegu ze stropu.

Ktoś, coś?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Buczi

Ja większość kupowałem na olx, masz standardową długość więc polecam  :cool:

----------


## Hellenaj

Laurap takie wykoannie ław jak u Ciebie jest w pełni prawidłowe. Ławy w szalunkach, a pod nimi najlepiej beton podkładaowy. Tak jest "książkowo". A to żę piach trzeba wrzucić w środek i ubić - tak po prostu jest i trzeba to wziąć pod uwagę w kosztach.
U mnie w fundamenty poszło 25 wywrotek pospółki ( pow całkowita domu 200m, parterowy). Zagęszczane warstwami a pod koniec zagęszczania wezwałam geologa na badanie stopnia zagęszczenia gruntu. Koszt stosunkowo niewielki ( u mnie 750 zł za 15 punktów - taniej, bo to kolejne moje zlecenie u tego geologa, normalnie bierze 80zł za punkt). Geolog zrobił badanie, wskazał ekipie miejsca do poprawy. Moim zdaniem warto zainwestować w badanie, bo zalanie betonu podkładowego na żle zagęszczoną pospólkę może skończyć się duuuuuużo wiekszymi kosztami naprawy - po skuwanie betonu i ponowne zagęszczanie włącznie.

Wczoraj zrobilismy drogę, dorga przyjemność to była, ale teraz można "suchą" stopą dojechać pod dom. Ostatecznie utwardzilismy też podjazd pod garaż. Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie zbrojenia wieńca, nadproży i podciągów. Po cichu licze na zalanie w piątek. Przyjechaly też wiązary na budowe - za ok. 2,5 tyg montaż, a na początku października wchodzi dekarz.

Możecie polecić kogoś od tynków cem-wap w okolicy Wrocławia?

----------


## laurap

Hellenaj to juz daleko jesteście  :smile:  ja mam niestety obawy czy mi zrobią jeszcze w tym roku sso. Ciągle leje, pogoda do du... ekipa czeka żeby wejść zrobić izolację pionową bo wszystko mokre. a gdzie utwardzanie i wylanie fundamentów...

----------


## Hellenaj

> Hellenaj to juz daleko jesteście  ja mam niestety obawy czy mi zrobią jeszcze w tym roku sso. Ciągle leje, pogoda do du... ekipa czeka żeby wejść zrobić izolację pionową bo wszystko mokre. a gdzie utwardzanie i wylanie fundamentów...


Lauraop no teraz trochę podgoniliśmy... ale fundamenty robione były od 7lipca a beton podkładaowy zalany jakoś pod koniec sierpnia. tak więc prawie dwa mieisące to trwało.... no i włąsnie tak jak u CIebie, a to pogoda do bani, a to zalało, a to ściany mokre, a to ekipa na innej budowie miałą coś do poprawy... szcześliwie, udało sie, no i potwierdzam, jak się wyjdzie z ziemi to wielka ulga  :Smile: 
U nas chlopaki z izolacją pionową mieli trochę zabawy, na zewnątrz nakładali masę KMB pacą, w środku nie było takiej opcji, bo bloczki były nierówne i tam już mase nakladali pedzlem. Tak czy siak udało  się  :Smile: 

Dzisiaj właśnie wróciłam z budowy, chłopaki kończą zbrojenie i zaczynają szalunki, z skręcać mieli co, bo w wieńcu strzemiona co 15cm w dodatku ze stali fi8.
Wiązary też już czekają, dziwnie to wygląda, aż wierzyć się nie chce, ze z tego powstanie dach  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

U mnie też z OLX  200 sztuk kupiłem po jednej budowie , ekipa sobie przywiozła . No z pogoda kiszka dzisiaj mieli szalować strop i słupy ( leje od rana ) ciekawe czy coś zrobili : ) . Zamykacie dom przed zima ? Ja pierwotnie miałem zostawiać ale tak się w sumie zastanawiam czy nie montować okien końcem października i ruszać z elektryką i hydrauliką  jeszcze w tym roku. 

Ponawiam pytanie czy w łazience i na korytarzu nad schodami dawać okna dachowe PCV?  Poleci ktoś może jakichś model konkretny - strasznie dużo tego na rynku.

----------


## freethinker

Strop mi dzisiaj zalali betonem do końca. Robiłem gęstożebrówkę, ale z betonu sprężonego (Granord), więc stosunkowo niewiele potrzebowałem stempli. Stwierdziłem, że pożyczę dźwigary i będzie spokój.
Ale mam inny problem. Jakoś nie zwracałem uwagi dotąd na okna kolankowe, wychodząc z założenia, że z tym mało istotnym detalem jakoś dam sobie radę. Dzisiaj w końcu rozmówiłem się z przedstawicielem jednego z producentów i... kicha jak jasna cholera. Myślałem o zastosowaniu w domu okien PCV w kolorze antracyt, a przeszkleń mam od groma i większość producentów po prostu mi odmówiła ze względu na wielkie rozmiary. Więc walczyłem z nimi, aż w końcu znalazłem takich, którzy zgodzili się takie okna zrobić i to nawet za jakieś ludzkie pieniądze. A  tu okazuje się, że okna kolankowe to specjalny przypadek, te z PCV są wyłącznie białe, ewentualnie można je okleić okleiną drewnopodobną. No i całą koncepcję diabli wzięli. Nie wiem, co z tym pocznę.
W ogóle tydzień mam jakiś pechowy. Wymyśliłem sobie, że w salonie dla ozdoby machnę sobie pod sufitem ogromną płatew - z drewna klejonego, bo takich ze zwykłego drewna nie robią. Sam ten jeden mój wymysł kosztował 4000, czyli prawie połowę tego co cała więźba. Dopłaciłem za ekstra jakość wizualną. No i przyjechał w poniedziałek... poobijany, bo ktoś jakimś wózkiem widłowym musiał nieźle przyfasolić sobie w tę moją płatew. Wezwałem już przedstawiciela fabryki na reklamację, ale więźbę będę musiał robić za chwilę, a kluczowy element jest w stanie opłakanym. Do tego wiem przecież, że to Polska a nie Niemcy, więc się pewnie skończy tak. że sobie będę musiał kupić jeszcze jedną płatew, a z producentem trzy lata będę się po sądach ciągał. Ech, co za życie.

----------


## Doli.

A my lecimy ze ścianami  :smile:  W czwartek przyjechał materiał na ściany. Gdyby nie Wykonawca, który z upodobaniem rozgrzebał folię i dobierał się do ulotki, to byśmy się pewnie nie skupili na niej aż tak. A jak już tak studiowaliśmy te wszystkie oznaczenia, to nie mogliśmy znaleźć czytelnej informacji o klasie bk. W międzyczasie paleta prawie spadła z HDSu, więc Wykonawca poszedł ratować sytuację...



... a ja wpisałam w googla oznaczenie YTONG FORTE P+W PP2,5/0,4 i wyszło że to klasa 400, o czym informuje owe 0,4 w sygnaturze. Więc podniosłam raban, że STOP, ja takiego materiału nie przyjmę, miał być 500. Telefon do handlowca, a ten mi każe latać po pace i sprawdzać czy wszystkie palety są 400. No to wlazłam i z dostępnych palet 4 to była klasa 400, 3 z przodu miały klasę 600, a pozostałe nie do sprawdzenia. Nie no super... Handlowiec zaraz przyjechał i zaczyna gadkę, że przecież zamawiałam YTONG(!!!), to przyjechał YTONG. Na co ja, że mam na mailu jaką klasę zamawiałam i niech nie robi ze mnie wariatki  :mad:  Wtedy on zmienił taktykę, że mamy się cieszyć, że jest z czego murować i teraz się bierze to co jest...  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  My mu na to, że klasy 400 nie chcemy i co teraz? Próbował nam wcisnąć termobet 500 ("przecież Pani go chciała na początku"), ale przejeżdżamy koło hurtowni codziennie. Nie mają tylu palet żeby choć nośne parteru postawić, a dostawy nie będzie. Na szczęście przyjechał z nim ładowacz winny całej akcji z rozwaloną paletą, który na szczerości stwierdził, że to są ostatnie 4 palety klasy 400 i reszta jest klasy 600. Nie myśląc wiele wypaliliśmy, że w takim razie te 400-tki oddajemy i chcemy całą dostawę w klasie 600 w tej samej cenie. Zgodził się. A my zgodziliśmy się przyjąć tę "spadniętą" paletę na docinki, po obniżonej cenie. Także od początku z przygodami  :smile: 

A dzisiaj już powstała pierwsza warstwa ściany  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Otwory na okna i drzwi zostały poszerzone o 2cm z każdej strony na ramkę z XPS - podpatrzone u *@annatulipanna*  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

Papucy ja zamykam przed zimą i robię instalacje, a jeśli zdążę tynki i wylewki.
Co do okna, w łazience bym zrobiła. Natomaist na klatce schodowej - jeśli nie będzei kłopotów z myciem i otwieraniem to może warto, ale jeśli miało by to powodować jakieś akrobacje przy otwieraniu czy myciu to bym nie robiła. A może lepiej świetlik zamiast okna? Planuję zamontować w korytarzu - mam dosyć długi i i ciemny.

Doli - niezłe przeboje... u mnei był problem z 600, po prostu brakowało. W końcu, zeby nie czekać ( nie było wiaodmo kiedy i czy dojedzie 600) część ścian mam z 400. Dom się nie zawali, a niestety czas nie jest moim sprzymierzeńcem. Postój w oczekiwaniu na materiał, to opóźneinie całej budowy i z ekipami mogłabym się pożegnać....

U mnie dziś wykoanno wykop pod przyłacze prądu - będizemy musieli robić projekt zamienny, bo na PZT skrzynki pradu i gazu są inaczej niż w rzczywistosći - tzn zamienione są miejscami, a co za tym idzie linie zasilające będą miały inne trasy.... 
Ponadto panowie szalują dalej, możliwe, ze w poniedziałek zalejemy wieniec.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zamykacie dom przed zima ? Ja pierwotnie miałem zostawiać ale tak się w sumie zastanawiam czy nie montować okien końcem października i ruszać z elektryką i hydrauliką  jeszcze w tym roku.


Jeśli masz szanse zamknąć budynek w październiku, to ja bym chyba tak zrobiła  :wink:  Później, nie wiadomo, jak będzie z pogodą i będziesz czekał do późnej wiosny, aż mrozy odpuszczą. A tak zawsze można już wewnątrz coś dłubać przez zimę.




> Ponawiam pytanie czy w łazience i na korytarzu nad schodami dawać okna dachowe PCV?  Poleci ktoś może jakichś model konkretny - strasznie dużo tego na rynku.


A czemu chcesz okna PCV? Ja okno dachowe w łazience na poddaszu zamieniłam na okno pionowe. Ale gdybym miała tam okno dachowe, to byłoby drewniane, tylko przeznaczone do pomieszczeń wilgotnych (malowane lakierem poliuretanowym - w kolorze białym).
Na korytarzu nad schodami mam zwykłe okno drewniane. Co do modelu okien to ciężko doradzić. Zależy od tego, jakich parametrów oczekujesz od okien.
Ja celowałam w okna 3-szybowe, bez nawiewników, Uw=1,1 lub mniej. Wybierałam między Fakro, Velux i Roto. Fakro wyszły najtaniej i takie też mam  :wink:

----------


## d1gital

Widzę, że nie tylko ja mam problem z wykonawcami. Jeden ze znanych z tego forum wykonawców płyt fundamentowych wspomniał dziś zupełnym przypadkiem, że przecież dwa miesiące temu pisałem, że jestem elastyczny, więc nie wiedzieli, że mają zacząć w ustalonym terminie (czyli za tydzień!). A ja głupi załatwiłem zwolnienie z pracy (mieszkam kawałek od budowy), geodetę, koparki, piasek, toalety itp.  :bash:  

No cóż, na szczęście wszelkie zmiany terminów w umowie są zapisane, że aneksujemy, a żadnego aneksu nie podpisywaliśmy...

----------


## Kamila.

O kurczę d1gital współczuję  :jaw drop: 
Może uda Ci się dogadać z wykonawcą? Wykonanie płyty to raptem 3/4 dni od wejścia geodety. Jeśli masz wszystko ustawione i zamówione wykonawca raczej nie powinien zostawić Cię z ręką w nocniku  :no:

----------


## Doli.

> O kurczę d1gital współczuję 
> Może uda Ci się dogadać z wykonawcą? Wykonanie płyty to raptem 3/4 dni od wejścia geodety. Jeśli masz wszystko ustawione i zamówione wykonawca raczej nie powinien zostawić Cię z ręką w nocniku


To zależy ilu masz ludzi do pracy i ile zbrojenia do wiązania.

----------


## Kamila.

5 osób z ekipy, płyta zbrojona tradycyjnie, po całości (zdjęcia w DB), wiązanie zbrojenia na budowie. 
4 dni pracy i gotowe.
Ale nie o mnie tu mowa  :big tongue:

----------


## Doli.

> 5 osób z ekipy, płyta zbrojona tradycyjnie, po całości (zdjęcia w DB), wiązanie zbrojenia na budowie. 
> 4 dni pracy i gotowe.
> Ale nie o mnie tu mowa


To szybko. U nas w 4 osoby bawili się bite 10 dni, a zbrojenie w większości z siatki i tylko do zawiązania były wieńce i wzmocnienia.

----------


## swieja

My zamykamy dom na zimę. Od wtorku wchodzą dekarze i zabierają się za więźbę. Do połowy października dach ma być położony. W międzyczasie, jak już powstanie więźba, majster skonstruuje moje trójkątne okno w pracowni, bo bez więźby nie było do czego go przyczepić i była groźba pięknej katastrofy. Jak już zdejmą szalunki to wołamy ludzi od okien na pomiary. Do końca października powinniśmy zamknąć dom. Wtedy mąż podłącza kozę do komina i zabiera się za instalacje.
Ale czy uda się w tym roku zrobić tynki i wylewki to nie wiem. Trochę się obawiam czy mi tynki nie odpadną ze ścian jak mróz chwyci. Koza nie ogrzeje przecież całego domu. 

Ktoś z was ma doświadczenie albo choć zdanie na temat pomp ciepła LG? Będę wdzięczna za jakiekolwiek info. Mamy w planie Panasonic Aquarea T-cośtam, ale niestety szukamy oszczędności bo się możemy nie wyrobić. Ale staram się być dobrej myśli  :wink: 

Perspektywa, że za niecały rok będę mieszkać u siebie jest błoga  :smile:

----------


## jkmp

U mnie chyba najbardziej tu znana firma od płyt - miała poślizg 1 tygodnia, ale to prawie dwa tygodnie przed planowanym terminem rozpoczęcia dostałem bezpośredni telefon od kierownika ekipy że się nie wyrobią - proszą o przesunięcie. Generalnie widać że sporo mają roboty. U mnie zgodnie z umową po tygodniowym poślizgu pojawiła się ekipa 3 panów, z pomocą koparki załatwili wszystko w 4 i pół dnia. Zbrojenie - tylko wieniec po obwodzie dozbrajane miejscowo.

Za to murarze mi uciekli całkiem... w niedzielę spotykam się na działce z nowym murarzem, wstępnie jesteśmy dogadani, ale realizacja najwcześniej za 2 miesiące ruszy. 

Za to dziś wracając z pracy powitała mnie na działce skrzynka od prądu  :wiggle:  chociaż podłączę się dopiero na wiosnę, teraz trochę bez sensu.

----------


## Papucy

> Ktoś z was ma doświadczenie albo choć zdanie na temat pomp ciepła LG? Będę wdzięczna za jakiekolwiek info. Mamy w planie Panasonic Aquarea T-cośtam, ale niestety szukamy oszczędności bo się możemy nie wyrobić. Ale staram się być dobrej myśli 
> 
> Perspektywa, że za niecały rok będę mieszkać u siebie jest błoga


Zajrzyj do dziennika  kaszpir007 ma LG . 
Leje i leje i leje...........

----------


## Busters

> My zamykamy dom na zimę. Od wtorku wchodzą dekarze i zabierają się za więźbę. Do połowy października dach ma być położony. W międzyczasie, jak już powstanie więźba, majster skonstruuje moje trójkątne okno w pracowni, bo bez więźby nie było do czego go przyczepić i była groźba pięknej katastrofy. Jak już zdejmą szalunki to wołamy ludzi od okien na pomiary. Do końca października powinniśmy zamknąć dom. Wtedy mąż podłącza kozę do komina i zabiera się za instalacje.
> Ale czy uda się w tym roku zrobić tynki i wylewki to nie wiem. Trochę się obawiam czy mi tynki nie odpadną ze ścian jak mróz chwyci. Koza nie ogrzeje przecież całego domu. 
> 
> Ktoś z was ma doświadczenie albo choć zdanie na temat pomp ciepła LG? Będę wdzięczna za jakiekolwiek info. Mamy w planie Panasonic Aquarea T-cośtam, ale niestety szukamy oszczędności bo się możemy nie wyrobić. Ale staram się być dobrej myśli 
> 
> Perspektywa, że za niecały rok będę mieszkać u siebie jest błoga


Wystarczy do tynkow zeby bylo na plusie. Jak beda wzglednie suche to kilka stopni mrozu tez im krzywdy nie zrobi.

Pompe LG ma kaszpir, zagladnij do niego na blog. Jak na razie jak zadowolony.

----------


## aghata86

U nas strop zalany dwa tyg temu i dopiero we wtorek maja dalej murowac kolankowe. Majster mowi ze brakuje mu ludzi do pracy a ciagle dzwonia z robotą i dlatego takie przerwy między etapami. Obiecał že do zimy dach będzie a ja miałam nadzieje że w listopadzie będą już okna. Marzy mi sie zamieszkac nq dole juz na moje urodziny 2 czerwca w przyszłym roku.

----------


## Papucy

> Wystarczy do tynkow zeby bylo na plusie. Jak beda wzglednie suche to kilka stopni mrozu tez im krzywdy nie zrobi.
> 
> Pompe LG ma kaszpir, zagladnij do niego na blog. Jak na razie jak zadowolony.


Co to znaczy względnie suche ? Czy zależy to od jakości wykonanie czy rodzaju tynków gipsowe, CW ? 

Też myślę o LG Therma V ale w mojej okolicy narazie nie znalazłem instalatora które ma ją w ofercie, większość Panasonic. LG tańsza jak będę miał OZC to się zastanowię czy nie poszukać gdzieś dalej np Małopolska .

----------


## d1gital

> O kurczę d1gital współczuję 
> Może uda Ci się dogadać z wykonawcą? Wykonanie płyty to raptem 3/4 dni od wejścia geodety. Jeśli masz wszystko ustawione i zamówione wykonawca raczej nie powinien zostawić Cię z ręką w nocniku


Podobno nieporozumienie  :eek:  Sprawa się wyjaśniła, ale tak to jest jak się rozmawia z kilkoma różnymi osobami z tej samej firmy - każdy powie coś innego. Zaczynają w ustalonym terminie, a dziś przyszła pierwsza faktura i zaczynają się w końcu większe koszty.

----------


## Hellenaj

agatha86 podobnie u mnie z marzeniami, chciałabym z końcem czerwca, względnie z końcem sierpnia, ale jesień też będzie ok  :wink:  Tak czy siak chciałabym do końca roku być w domu - taki mamy plan od początku. Tak więc wsyztsko co będzie wcześniej będzie super ekstra  :big grin: 

U mnie w sobotę elektryk miał zrobić przyłącze proądu do budynku niestety, ma kłopoty ze zdrowiem, ale ma jakiegoś swojego kolegę podesłać. Oby się udało, prądu potrzebuję za ok dwa tygodnie, wszystko już gotowe, materiały czekają, wykop pod wlz jest tylko elektryka brak  :big grin: 


Poza tym czekam na dostawę silki na ścianki działowe, miała być wczoraj, a  na razie ani widu ani słychu. Normalnie po nocach mi się sni budowa i rózne sprawy z nią zwiazane... 

Aha, nie wiem czy pisałam ale ostatecznie zamówiłam dachówkę. Tak jak wspominałam będzie bogen innovo 10, kolor czerwona angoba. Widziałam dach na żywo, jest przyjemny w odbiorze. Dostawa powinna być na początku października. Generalnei i październik i listopad zapowiadają się baaaaardzo intensywne.

Papucy wybacz, dopiero pożniej doczytałam że nie pytasz czy robić okna w łaziencei klatce schodowej, tylko czy robić pcv. Wybacz, z racji ciąży mój mózg nie do końca ogarnia rzeczywistość  :wiggle: 

Orientowaliście się juz w ekipach od tynków? Chciałabym cem-wap i liczyłam na cenę 30-32 zł. Tymczasem jak do tej pory mam wyceny 35, 36 i 31, przy czym ta 31 termin dopiero na drugą połowę listopada... Zaczynam już zaklepywać firmy do wykończeniówki na wiosnę, bo już widzę, żę terminy baaaaardzo odległe..

----------


## Kaizen

> Orientowaliście się juz w ekipach od tynków? Chciałabym cem-wap i liczyłam na cenę 30-32 zł. Tymczasem jak do tej pory mam wyceny 35, 36 i 31, przy czym ta 31 termin dopiero na drugą połowę listopada... Zaczynam już zaklepywać firmy do wykończeniówki na wiosnę, bo już widzę, żę terminy baaaaardzo odległe..


Ja wlaśnie się rozliczyłem z ekipą od tynków. Płaciłem po 36zł/m2. Ale sporo drobiazgów mi jeszcze dorabiali i zrobili to gratis. Np. pasowało mi puszki obsadzić na słupie żelbetowym to obmurowali go i puszki obsadzili, wszystkie otwory na puszki musieli poszerzać bo elektryk zrobił na wcisk itp.

----------


## Papucy

> .
> 
> Papucy wybacz, dopiero pożniej doczytałam że nie pytasz czy robić okna w łaziencei klatce schodowej, tylko czy robić pcv. Wybacz, z racji ciąży mój mózg nie do końca ogarnia rzeczywistość 
> 
> ..


Luz : )

----------


## Myjk

> Ja wlaśnie się rozliczyłem z ekipą od tynków. Płaciłem po 36zł/m2. Ale sporo drobiazgów mi jeszcze dorabiali i zrobili to gratis. Np. pasowało mi puszki obsadzić na słupie żelbetowym to obmurowali go i puszki obsadzili, wszystkie otwory na puszki musieli poszerzać bo elektryk zrobił na wcisk itp.


A propos instalacji elektrycznej w słupie. Oczywiście miałem, a zapomniałem w ferworze walki, zrobić jakieś szpary w słupie na pociągnięcie kabli do włączników/ (czy innych sterowników). W betonie da się bez większego problemu zrobić bruzdowanie czy pozostaje pociągnąć kable pod tynkiem, a może to lepiej zabudować GK?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja wlaśnie się rozliczyłem z ekipą od tynków. Płaciłem po 36zł/m2. Ale sporo drobiazgów mi jeszcze dorabiali i zrobili to gratis. Np. pasowało mi puszki obsadzić na słupie żelbetowym to obmurowali go i puszki obsadzili, wszystkie otwory na puszki musieli poszerzać bo elektryk zrobił na wcisk itp.


*Kaizen*, a co masz w tej cenie dokładnie? Bo ja mam podane ceny 23zł/m2 za tynk gipsowy, 26zł za gipsowy utwardzany i 27zł za c-w. Robocizna + materiał. Ciekawe czemu tyle taniej mi wychodzi.

----------


## Myjk

> *Kaizen*, a co masz w tej cenie dokładnie? Bo ja mam podane ceny 23zł/m2 za tynk gipsowy, 26zł za gipsowy utwardzany i 27zł za c-w. Robocizna + materiał. Ciekawe czemu tyle taniej mi wychodzi.


Dostaniesz jednakowy fabryczny tynk, a nie mieszany ręcznie. Dodatkowo będzie u Ciebie położony pewnie maszynowo, a nie ręcznie. W DB Kaizena była o tym cała dyskusja.

----------


## annatulipanna

No tak, ja mam maszynowy. No to w końcu i u mnie pojawiła się jakaś dobra cena  :wink:

----------


## swieja

O mamo, przeleciałam cały wątek kaszpi007 by znaleźć pompę na końcu  :wink: 
Poza tym zima dopiero przed nimi więc na razie opinia o kąpieli się pojawiła  :wink: 

Nie wiem jak wy, ale ja mam powoli dosyć, a dom jeszcze nawet nie zamknięty. Mam nadzieję, że to chwilowy spadek nastroju.
Mąż mnie wczoraj pyta czy zdecydowałam już o kolorze rynien. Ale jak rynnach mam zdecydować, to muszę też zdecydować o kolorze elewacji, o okładzinie na podmurówkę i wykusz (bo chcemy go wykończyć innym materiałem niż reszta elewacji. A w ogóle to komin trzeba będzie wykończyć już docelowo a więc w materiale takim jak na wykusz i podmurówkę, więc o tym też już powinnam zdecydować... Dużo trudnych pytań, a na jeżdżenie po składach budowlanych i oglądanie kolorów nie mamy czasu.
Od niedzieli wyprowadzamy się z Wrocławia bliżej budowy. Dzieci poszły już do docelowej szkoły, będzie wygodniej, mniej kasy na paliwo, mniej kasy na wynajem i może więcej czasu na rozmowę i podejmowanie decyzji.

Ale ogólnie mam tzw. doła  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> *Kaizen*, a co masz w tej cenie dokładnie? Bo ja mam podane ceny 23zł/m2 za tynk gipsowy, 26zł za gipsowy utwardzany i 27zł za c-w. Robocizna + materiał. Ciekawe czemu tyle taniej mi wychodzi.


Robocizna (tynk ręczny) i materiał (mieszany na miejscu). Pracochłonna wersja - najpierw szpryca, potem dwie warstwy zaprawy, każda "zeskrobywana" po przyschnięciu, a nie na mokro a na wierzch jeszcze zacierana cienka warstwa na białym cemencie i piasku kwarcowym. Z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolony. Tutaj wrzucałem fotki, ale zdjęcia tego nie oddają.






> W betonie da się bez większego problemu zrobić bruzdowanie czy pozostaje pociągnąć kable pod tynkiem, a może to lepiej zabudować GK?


Kable zatynkujesz. Choć są tacy, co wszystko w bruzdach puszczają. Puszki są problemem. Wyciąć oczywiście się da, ale po co osłabiać konstrukcję? Wolałem dokleić do słupa połówkę bloczka.

----------


## d1gital

Tak przy okazji kosztów, to wszedłem na Excela, gdzie zapisuję ile na co i kiedy wydałem i od momentu zobaczenia działki po raz pierwszy przepuściłem już 200 tysięcy  :Confused:  Ciekawe ile wyjdzie ostatecznie za całość  :popcorn:

----------


## Myjk

> Kable zatynkujesz. Choć są tacy, co wszystko w bruzdach puszczają. Puszki są problemem. Wyciąć oczywiście się da, ale po co osłabiać konstrukcję? Wolałem dokleić do słupa połówkę bloczka.


To jest myśl -- dokupię jakiś BK i zestawię ze słupami. Tnx.

----------


## Papucy

No kasa leci . 

Powiedzcie mi czy warto płacić za Tyvek  :wink:  , Fakro mi oferują za 3,3 m2 , a parametry chyba podobne . Czy ja czegoś nie dostrzegam?

----------


## Wekto

> Ciekawe ile wyjdzie ostatecznie za całość


Do stanu deweloperskiego bez działki to z pół miliona a do wprowadzenia to pewnie 600-800 tysięcy  :wink:

----------


## aghata86

My ssz zrobimy za 116tys pewnie drugie tyle na reszte

----------


## Doli.

> My ssz zrobimy za 116tys pewnie drugie tyle na reszte


Jak to jest możliwe?  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

> No kasa leci . 
> 
> Powiedzcie mi czy warto płacić za Tyvek  , Fakro mi oferują za 3,3 m2 , a parametry chyba podobne . Czy ja czegoś nie dostrzegam?


Ja bym nie brała żadnej z tych membran. Gramatura słaba (poniżej 150g/m2 nie brałam w ogóle pod uwagę). No i ta pierwsza membrana w zestawieniu (Tyvek) wychodzi gorzej, choć niewiele  :wink:  
Nie wiem, jaki masz dach, jakie pokrycie przewidujesz, ale membrana to ważna rzecz i nie ma co tutaj oszczędzać. Ja tam wolałam oszczędzić na dachówce  :wink:  (chciałam płaską, mam falistą). Mi początkowo zaproponowali membranę Mdm 165g/m2 w mojej hurtowni. Poczytałam, poszukałam i wróciłam do tejże hurtowni z wypisanymi rodzajami membran i ich cenami z netu. Pytałam, co mogą mi zaoferować. Pomądrzyłam się na temat membran i ich rodzajów i dostałam najlepszą, jaką mięli - Mdm 230g/m2 w cenie - 200 zł więcej za całość niż poprzednia  :big grin:  Ogólnie koszt membrany w moim przypadku to było 1280 zł. Oszczędność na dachówce to 5000 zł. I bierz membranę z paskami klejącymi - nie ma porównania, do tej bez kleju. No chyba, że masz poddasze nieużytkowe i jest Ci wszystko jedno  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Tak przy okazji kosztów, to wszedłem na Excela, gdzie zapisuję ile na co i kiedy wydałem i od momentu zobaczenia działki po raz pierwszy przepuściłem już 200 tysięcy  Ciekawe ile wyjdzie ostatecznie za całość


Za dużo... U nas też plik z kosztami puchnie...  :bash:

----------


## Kaizen

SSZ to bliżej 1/3 niż 1/2 kosztów stanu deweloperskiego.

----------


## Doli.

> SSZ to bliżej 1/3 niż 1/2 kosztów stanu deweloperskiego.


Zależy co dla kogo jest stanem deweloperskim, bo definicji takowej nie ma i wszyscy lecą na domysłach.

----------


## Wekto

> My ssz zrobimy za 116tys pewnie drugie tyle na reszte


Oczywiście to zależy od tego jaki dom. W naszym przypadku SSZ to około 1 tyś zł/m2. A sam SSZ to około 1/3 kosztów gotowego do zamieszkania domu (i zrobionego otoczenia).

----------


## annatulipanna

> Do stanu deweloperskiego bez działki to z pół miliona a do wprowadzenia to pewnie 600-800 tysięcy


Bez przesady! Nie strasz inwestorów  :wink:  Stan deweloperski, to mi firma robiąca kompleksowo (materiał + robocizna) wyliczyła na 450 tyś.
Ja planuję nie przekroczyć 300 tyś. Jeśli stan deweloperski kończy się na tynkach i posadzkach, to zmieszczę się w 250 tyś  :smile:  I nie robię po taniości.

Także *Doli*, nic się nie martw. To jest możliwe  :yes:   Ale wymaga poświęcenia swojego czasu  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Bez przesady! Nie strasz inwestorów  Stan deweloperski, to mi firma robiąca kompleksowo (materiał + robocizna) wyliczyła na 450 tyś.
> Ja planuję nie przekroczyć 300 tyś. Jeśli stan deweloperski kończy się na tynkach i posadzkach, to zmieszczę się w 250 tyś  I nie robię po taniości.
> 
> Także *Doli*, nic się nie martw. To jest możliwe   Ale wymaga poświęcenia swojego czasu


Ja nie wiem jak wy to robicie. 250tys to nas będzie kosztować zzs jak dobrze pójdzie. A wszystko ogarniamy sami.

----------


## agb

Dla mnie stan developerski to taki, w jakim dostaję mieszkanie. Wylewki, tynki, doprowadzenie wody, kanalizacji, elektryka, wentylacja i ogrzewanie. W przypadku domu jeszcze ocieplenie, tynk, itp.

----------


## Wekto

> Bez przesady! Nie strasz inwestorów  Stan deweloperski, to mi firma robiąca kompleksowo (materiał + robocizna) wyliczyła na 450 tyś.
> Ja planuję nie przekroczyć 300 tyś. Jeśli stan deweloperski kończy się na tynkach i posadzkach, to zmieszczę się w 250 tyś  I nie robię po taniości.
> 
> Także *Doli*, nic się nie martw. To jest możliwe   Ale wymaga poświęcenia swojego czasu


 :smile: )) *annatulipanna*, piszę jak jest. Przyjmując stan deweloperski za taki jak opisałaś (trzeba tylko wejść, zrobić wykończeniówkę i wyposażyć dom... tylko) to za 1m2 licz 2500 zł. W Twoim przypadku będzie to 360 tyś zł. Oczywiście zależy jakie musisz mieć instalacje a jakie media już masz zastane na działce. Ile teraz inwestujesz w instalacje a ile jesteś skłonna płacić później, podczas eksploatacji. 
Lepiej przymierzyć się do większych kosztów. Niedoszacowanie rzędu 10-20% kosztów to się przyjmuje "z urzędu"  :smile: . A w ogóle to jak już zaczniecie wykańczać dom to nie ma takich pieniędzy których by nie można było wydać. I praktycznie zawsze, ZAWSZE ich na końcu zabraknie  :smile: . Ot, pocieszające...

Takie coś wygooglowałem:

----------


## Myjk

> Do stanu deweloperskiego bez działki to z pół miliona a do wprowadzenia to pewnie 600-800 tysięcy


Mnie wyszło z basenem (za 55 klocków policzyłem) i klimatyzacją w całym domu, gotowym do wstawiania mebli, koło 450 tys. zł Tylko to z dosyć sporymi górkami łapałem...

----------


## Wekto

*Myjk*... a czy Ty przypadkiem nie jesteś na razie na etapie ... jętek  :wink:  ? W tym 600-800 wstawiłem też wyposażenie (i ogarnięcie działki tj. wybrukowanie dojazdu, ogrodzenie.... a tutaj są też dziesiątki tyś). A to wiadomo... jest praktycznie niemierzalne. Może być 500 a może i 5000 zł na m2.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk... a czy Ty przypadkiem nie jesteś na razie na etapie ... jętek  ?


Jestem, co nie zmienia faktu, że ceny są dosyć powszechnie dostępne (db trochę tutaj przeczytałem przez 5 lat) i można sobie należyte szacunki zrobić.

----------


## Doli.

> )) *annatulipanna*, piszę jak jest. Przyjmując stan deweloperski za taki jak opisałaś (trzeba tylko wejść, zrobić wykończeniówkę i wyposażyć dom... tylko) to za 1m2 licz 2500 zł. W Twoim przypadku będzie to 360 tyś zł. Oczywiście zależy jakie musisz mieć instalacje a jakie media już masz zastane na działce. Ile teraz inwestujesz w instalacje a ile jesteś skłonna płacić później, podczas eksploatacji. 
> Lepiej przymierzyć się do większych kosztów. Niedoszacowanie rzędu 10-20% kosztów to się przyjmuje "z urzędu" . A w ogóle to jak już zaczniecie wykańczać dom to nie ma takich pieniędzy których by nie można było wydać. I praktycznie zawsze, ZAWSZE ich na końcu zabraknie . Ot, pocieszające...
> 
> Takie coś wygooglowałem:


Nie wiem jak Ci wyszły te wyliczenia  :wink:  Te m2 to trzeba liczyć m2 powierzchni całkowitej, a nie użytkowej (bo nieużytkową też trzeba wybudować), a Anna ma powierzchni podłóg 177m2, więc z Twoich wyliczeń wychodziłoby 442tys.

----------


## Myjk

> W tym 600-800 wstawiłem też wyposażenie (i ogarnięcie działki tj. wybrukowanie dojazdu, ogrodzenie.... a tutaj są też dziesiątki tyś). A to wiadomo... jest praktycznie niemierzalne. Może być 500 a może i 5000 zł na m2.


Jasne, dlatego wg mnie powinno się podawać cenę stanu deweloperskiego samego domu. Albowiem płytki czy inne podłogi drewniane (o meblach nie pomnę) też mogą kolosalną różnicę zrobić. Ja sobie zakładam materiały do wykończenia raczej z niskiej i średniej półki.

----------


## annatulipanna

*Wekto*, właśnie zerknęłam sobie na twój domek  :wink:  No to już wiem, skąd taka cena  :yes:  Mój dom to zwykły, prosty budynek o PU 143m2, stąd taka różnica w kosztach. Swoją drogą przejrzę z chęcią Twój dziennik, bo ciekawie to wygląda. Ale tak jak pisałeś, w 2014 r okna o Uw=0,8 były kosztownym wyborem, dzisiaj to standard w przystępnej cenie. Podobnie jest z innymi energooszczędnymi materiałami, na które dzisiaj możemy sobie pozwolić nie płacąc za nie kroci. 

Ja chcę się wprowadzić jak najszybciej, także nie będziemy robić wykończenia domu w wysokim standardzie. Będziemy musieli też żyć na początku bez podjazdu, czy docelowego ogrodzenia. To wszystko będzie robione, już po zamieszkaniu. Także liczę na to, że w 350 tyś zmieścimy się do zamieszkania. Ale wykańczamy tylko pomieszczenia niezbędne nam do życia  :wink:

----------


## Wekto

> Nie wiem jak Ci wyszły te wyliczenia  Te m2 to trzeba liczyć m2 powierzchni całkowitej, a nie użytkowej (bo nieużytkową też trzeba wybudować), a Anna ma powierzchni podłóg 177m2, więc z Twoich wyliczeń wychodziłoby 442tys.


Nie znalazłem tej informacji. Faktycznie te 2500 to koszt m2 powierzchni netto. Zbliżamy się jednak do tych 450 tyś. zł




> Jasne, dlatego wg mnie powinno się podawać cenę stanu deweloperskiego samego domu. Albowiem płytki czy inne podłogi drewniane (o meblach nie pomnę) też mogą kolosalną różnicę zrobić. Ja sobie zakładam materiały do wykończenia raczej z niskiej i średniej półki.


Z tej grafiki jaką wrzuciłem wychodzi, że wstępnie powinno się szacować stan deweloperski na 2050-3100 zł za m2 (brutto). Czyli w Twoim przypadku 480-730 tyś. Zrobisz w 400 tyś. Pewnie realne tylko wymaga to niezłego Twojego wysiłku i dużego zaangażowania. Nie twierdzę, że Twoje założenia są błędne. Poczekaj jednak na zakończenie budowy, która może te założenia zweryfikować. U nas SSO to było około 1/4 kosztów "do wprowadzenia się". 
Tyle, że bardzo trudno porównywać dwa różne domy. Dom pasywny o wielkości której chyba nikt w PL jeszcze nie budował to właśnie 2,5 tyś brutto (powierzchnia użytkowa) przy dużym zaangażowaniu organizacyjno-roboczym własnym. W innych przypadkach to ten rozstrzał od 2050-3100 za m2 powierzchni netto (czyli w tym min. garaż) według zestawienia z grafiki. 
Może komuś te nasze wyliczenia do czegoś się przydadzą a przynajmniej będzie miał rozeznanie czego się spodziewać.

----------


## Wekto

> Ja chcę się wprowadzić jak najszybciej, także nie będziemy robić wykończenia domu w wysokim standardzie. Będziemy musieli też żyć na początku bez podjazdu, czy docelowego ogrodzenia. To wszystko będzie robione, już po zamieszkaniu. Także liczę na to, że w 350 tyś zmieścimy się do zamieszkania. Ale wykańczamy tylko pomieszczenia niezbędne nam do życia


Trzymam kciuki aby Wam się udało. Są różne sytuacje i możliwości. Prawie wszystko można zrobić później ... albo nie ma się siły i chęci robić cokolwiek po przeprowadzce (stąd te "świńskie ogonki" wiszące z sufitu albo ze ściany, które miały być na chwilę a są na ... lata  :wink: .

----------


## Kaizen

> Mnie wyszło z basenem (za 55 klocków policzyłem) i klimatyzacją w całym domu, gotowym do wstawiania mebli, koło 450 tys. zł Tylko to z dosyć sporymi górkami łapałem...


Ile m2 tynków policzyłeś? I jak do tego doszedłeś? To tak z ostatniego mojego "zadziwienia". Bo wykonawca mówił, że szacunkowo to się bierze 3*powierzchnia podłóg*1,2. A wyszło 20% więcej i to pomimo tego, że w kilku pomieszczeniach będą sufity podwieszane i nie ma tynków.
Zrobienie solidnego kosztorysu to tyle pracy, że nie ma to sensu. A z grubsza - jak z tynkami. Trzeba te 30% zapasu mieć. Bo nie tylko ilości inwestor nie jest w stanie dokładnie przewidzieć nie tylko ilości, nie tylko cen, ale też o wielu rzeczach nie wie/nie pamięta. Ile np. przewidziałeś na inwentaryzację powykonawczą? Ile na prąd w czasie budowy? Ile na osprzęt elektryczny (gniazda, włączniki)? Ile na rozdzielnię elektryczną z osprzętem? Jakie pomysły wpadną do głowy w czasie budowy podnoszące funkcjonalność, ale i cenę.
Standardowo to w kosztorysach jest "instalacje x %" I kwota porównywalna z kosztem wentylacji z rekuperatorem. A trzeba w tym niby jeszcze zmieścić elektrykę, hydraulikę, kanalizację, CO i CWU a czasami coś jeszcze.

Spisuję wszystkie wydatki (za wyjątkiem moich kosztów dojazdu i mojego czasu). Do dzisiaj wydałem 269 921,01 zł (2347 zł/m2 po podłodze). Jakieś 150K zł mam dosyć realnie przewidziane do stanu prawie do zamieszkania - z meblami i AGD w kuchni, ale to jedyne meble. W tym jest kostka i ogrodzenie, ale nie ma ogrodu. Pewnie o kilku rzeczach zapomniałem, ale może też coś zrobię własnymi rękami (w powyższych kwotach brak jakiejkolwiek pracy własnej).  425K (3,7K zł/m2) bez mebli uznałbym za sukces. Obawiam się zbliżenia do 450K (3,9K zł/m2).

Pieniądze IMO wydaję optymalnie - nie oszczędzam na jakości. Ma być nowe na wiele lat i wymagać minimum nakładów na konserwację i naprawy (najniższy TCO w perspektywie co najmniej mojego życia). Schodząc z jakości powinno dać się zejść z 10% przy tym projekcie biorąc tańsze materiały (a i tak zrezygnowałem z wełny na elewacji, bo to 11-12K droższe rozwiązanie wg ofert, niz styropian) czy tańszych wykonawców. Dalsze oszczędności wymagałyby ingerencji w rozwiazania z projektu (np. zastąpienie stropu molitycznego wiazarami i płytami pewnie dałaby realne oszczędności).

----------


## ag2a

Orientacyjnie tynki możesz liczyć 3x podłoga w domku z poddaszem użytkowym. Oczywiście zależność ma ile pomieszczeń wciśniesz

----------


## aghata86

> Jak to jest możliwe?


My budujemy "kurnik" jak to na fejsie ktos okreslil 89metrow to ile tych pieniedzy trzeba. Z drugiej strony jak ktos kupuje mieszkanie pietrowe 89m to juz jest apartament. Nie mamy duzych wymagań  :smile:

----------


## aghata86

Oetatnio porównywałam koszty które do tej pory poniosłam i kosztami z blogu
http://monikaimariuszusiebie.blogspo...u-80m.html?m=1

I wychodzi bardzo podobnie. A taki domek jak ich mi sie marzy

----------


## Busters

> Co to znaczy względnie suche ? Czy zależy to od jakości wykonanie czy rodzaju tynków gipsowe, CW ? 
> 
> Też myślę o LG Therma V ale w mojej okolicy narazie nie znalazłem instalatora które ma ją w ofercie, większość Panasonic. LG tańsza jak będę miał OZC to się zastanowię czy nie poszukać gdzieś dalej np Małopolska .


Wzglednie suche czyli troche juz wyschniete  :big tongue:  Wiadomo ze jak swierze tynki przymrozi to bedzie problem, ale jak juz przeschna przez 2-3tyg powinno byc ok.
Tynki gipsowe podobno lepiej "znosza" mrozy. Jest gdzies temat o tym na forum, jeden z wykonawcow sie tam wypowiada.






> *Kaizen*, a co masz w tej cenie dokładnie? Bo ja mam podane ceny 23zł/m2 za tynk gipsowy, 26zł za gipsowy utwardzany i 27zł za c-w. Robocizna + materiał. Ciekawe czemu tyle taniej mi wychodzi.


Ja placielm 30zl/m2 za diamanta w cenie listwy przyokienne grunty i w cholere tynku, bo mialem kable na scianach i musialo tynku isc dosc grubo 1,2-1,5cm.
Ta cena jest raczej standardowa za "nadatek" tynku placisz dodatkowo? Bo widze, ze to standard ostatni.




> SSZ to bliżej 1/3 niż 1/2 kosztów stanu deweloperskiego.


U mnie stan deweloperski ( od sso do dewloperskiego) byl drozszy od sso a sporo jeszcze zrobilem sam (elektryka, elewacja, wentylacja)
Stan deweloperski kosztowal mnie okolo 2000zl/m2 (z dosc dobrym ociepleniem, pompa i rekuperacja) w cene wliczone przylacza, projekt i rozne koszty.




> Ja nie wiem jak wy to robicie. 250tys to nas będzie kosztować zzs jak dobrze pójdzie. A wszystko ogarniamy sami.


Drogo budujecie  :big grin:  Nie wiem co bedzie dalej bo ssz to jest male piwo  :big tongue: 




> Mnie wyszło z basenem (za 55 klocków policzyłem) i klimatyzacją w całym domu, gotowym do wstawiania mebli, koło 450 tys. zł Tylko to z dosyć sporymi górkami łapałem...


Jesli zmiescisz sie ze stanem deweloperskim w 450tys to Ci szczerze pogratuluje. 
Jak na razie tanio nie budujesz a do wstawienia mebli to watpie czy 600 starczy..

----------


## Papucy

Hej Busters a T Capa kto ci montował wiedzę że Kraków ( moje okolice ) jak wyszło cenowo ? Robili ci również podłogówke?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja placielm 30zl/m2 za diamanta w cenie listwy przyokienne grunty i w cholere tynku, bo mialem kable na scianach i musialo tynku isc dosc grubo 1,2-1,5cm.
> Ta cena jest raczej standardowa za "nadatek" tynku placisz dodatkowo? Bo widze, ze to standard ostatni.


U mnie będzie, tak jak u Ciebie. Też kable idą po ścianie i też tynku będzie ok.1,5cm. Ale tynkarze o tym wiedzą, bo to znajomi elektryka  :smile:  Nic nie słyszałam o dodatkowej opłacie za naddatek tynku. Mam nadzieję, że nie wymyślą takich cudów  :wink: 






> Drogo budujecie  Nie wiem co bedzie dalej bo ssz to jest male piwo


Też myślę *Doli*, że drogo wam to wychodzi. Ja jestem właśnie na etapie 250 tyś, a czekam na tynki wewnętrzne. Oczywiście to kwota obejmująca tylko prace związane z budową domu. Nadmienię, że zanim rozpoczęła się budowa wydaliśmy ponad 250 tyś. (kupno działki, uzbrojenie i cała papierkowa robota).

----------


## Doli.

> Drogo budujecie  Nie wiem co bedzie dalej bo ssz to jest male piwo


Powiem tak, fakt - ceny robocizny mamy dość duże, bo chcieliśmy zacząć w tym roku. Jak byśmy poczekali do przyszłego to zapłacilibyśmy mniej za robotę, ale więcej za materiał - na jedno wychodzi. Jedyne co na razie "przepłaciliśmy" na własne życzenie to płyta. Wyszła ok. 30tys drożej niż szacowany koszt ław. U nas ceny są jakie są, a i tak targujemy się ile się da i tego nie przeskoczę.

----------


## Busters

> Hej Busters a T Capa kto ci montował wiedzę że Kraków ( moje okolice ) jak wyszło cenowo ? Robili ci również podłogówke?


Poszlo na priv.




> Powiem tak, fakt - ceny robocizny mamy dość duże, bo chcieliśmy zacząć w tym roku. Jak byśmy poczekali do przyszłego to zapłacilibyśmy mniej za robotę, ale więcej za materiał - na jedno wychodzi. Jedyne co na razie "przepłaciliśmy" na własne życzenie to płyta. Wyszła ok. 30tys drożej niż szacowany koszt ław. U nas ceny są jakie są, a i tak targujemy się ile się da i tego nie przeskoczę.


No niestety w budowlance tak jest, ze jak sie chce szybko to zazwyczaj jest drogo  :big tongue: 
Dlaczego uwazasz, ze material bedzie za rok drozszy? To akurat niekoniecznie, a jesli juz to w porywach kilka procent.

----------


## Papucy

thx

----------


## Doli.

> No niestety w budowlance tak jest, ze jak sie chce szybko to zazwyczaj jest drogo 
> Dlaczego uwazasz, ze material bedzie za rok drozszy? To akurat niekoniecznie, a jesli juz to w porywach kilka procent.


Bo inflacja już jest (przez lata była deflacja), a będzie tylko większa.
Aha, jeszcze zawsze dobrym argumentem na podniesienie cen jest, że ropa idzie do góry. Nie ważne czy faktycznie tak jest  :wink:

----------


## Busters

Inflacja mozna manipulowac na setki roznych sposobow. Poza tym to jest srednia calosci obliczena wg dziwnych metod przez kazdy rzad inaczej  :big grin: . Jeden produkt moze taniec inny moze drozec.

----------


## basienka14a

Witamy wszystkich, którzy podjęli wyzwanie i pragną zrealizować swoje marzenie zostania właścicielem domu. Budujemy dom według projektu HomeKoncept 2 w okolicach Lutomierska. Serdecznie już teraz dziękujemy za wszelką pomoc, którą tutaj uzyskamy od tych z Was, którzy patrzą na swój piękny dom i wspominają przy kominku problemy, które przyszło im rozwiązywać.

W tej chwili rozpoczęliśmy zdejmowanie humusu i jesteśmy zdołowani (tak, od razu na początku) bo na głębokości do 3,6 m mamy glinę, którą trzeba wykopać (tak mówi budowlaniec i kierownik) żeby fundamenty były zrobione według sztuki budowlanej. Mamy małą działkę i musimy tę glinę wywieźć a nie ma gdzie. Zatem pytanie co w takich przypadkach robić. Dzwoniłam do Włodana i Ceramilandii ale oni gliny nie chcą.  :no:  A jedna wywrotka glina zabrana z placu budowy to koszt 240,00 zł. U nas będzie co najmniej 20 wywrotek czyli już na początku to koszt nieprzewidziany ok. 5000 zł. jak dobrze pójdzie. Może ktoś ma inny lepszy pomysł bo my niestety nie mamy rozwiązania.

----------


## ag2a

1,5 cm tynku to normalna ilość

----------


## Doli.

> Witamy wszystkich, którzy podjęli wyzwanie i pragną zrealizować swoje marzenie zostania właścicielem domu. Budujemy dom według projektu HomeKoncept 2 w okolicach Lutomierska. Serdecznie już teraz dziękujemy za wszelką pomoc, którą tutaj uzyskamy od tych z Was, którzy patrzą na swój piękny dom i wspominają przy kominku problemy, które przyszło im rozwiązywać.
> 
> W tej chwili rozpoczęliśmy zdejmowanie humusu i jesteśmy zdołowani (tak, od razu na początku) bo na głębokości do 3,6 m mamy glinę, którą trzeba wykopać (tak mówi budowlaniec i kierownik) żeby fundamenty były zrobione według sztuki budowlanej. Mamy małą działkę i musimy tę glinę wywieźć a nie ma gdzie. Zatem pytanie co w takich przypadkach robić. Dzwoniłam do Włodana i Ceramilandii ale oni gliny nie chcą.  A jedna wywrotka glina zabrana z placu budowy to koszt 240,00 zł. U nas będzie co najmniej 20 wywrotek czyli już na początku to koszt nieprzewidziany ok. 5000 zł. jak dobrze pójdzie. Może ktoś ma inny lepszy pomysł bo my niestety nie mamy rozwiązania.


Witamy i powodzenia  :smile:  

Ja Cie nie chcę dołować, ale u nas było 22 wywrotek jak wybieraliśmy od 1,2 do 1,6m gliny + niewielka hałda zastana na działce... A dolicz do tego koszt piachu na zasypanie...
EDYTA: A masz ławy czy płytę? Bo te moje m3 to pod płytę... Dopóki nie wyjdziecie z ziemi będzie dół. Nie wierzyłam w to, myślałam że wiem że to przecież musi kosztować, chociaż prawie niczego nie widać, ale smuteczek i tak był  :wink:  Także uszy do góry.

----------


## Busters

> Witamy wszystkich, którzy podjęli wyzwanie i pragną zrealizować swoje marzenie zostania właścicielem domu. Budujemy dom według projektu HomeKoncept 2 w okolicach Lutomierska. Serdecznie już teraz dziękujemy za wszelką pomoc, którą tutaj uzyskamy od tych z Was, którzy patrzą na swój piękny dom i wspominają przy kominku problemy, które przyszło im rozwiązywać.
> 
> W tej chwili rozpoczęliśmy zdejmowanie humusu i jesteśmy zdołowani (tak, od razu na początku) bo na głębokości do 3,6 m mamy glinę, którą trzeba wykopać (tak mówi budowlaniec i kierownik) żeby fundamenty były zrobione według sztuki budowlanej. Mamy małą działkę i musimy tę glinę wywieźć a nie ma gdzie. Zatem pytanie co w takich przypadkach robić. Dzwoniłam do Włodana i Ceramilandii ale oni gliny nie chcą.  A jedna wywrotka glina zabrana z placu budowy to koszt 240,00 zł. U nas będzie co najmniej 20 wywrotek czyli już na początku to koszt nieprzewidziany ok. 5000 zł. jak dobrze pójdzie. Może ktoś ma inny lepszy pomysł bo my niestety nie mamy rozwiązania.


To co maja zrobic ludzie tacy jak ja ktorzy maja gline do 6m? Zbiera sie jedynie humus. Kop fundament ponizej poziomu przemarzania i osadzaj ławe na tej glinie. Przeciez glina ubita przez miliony lat nie ubije sie bardziej.. Podpowiem, ze moj dom ma juz 1.5roku i zadna sciana nie pekla i na pewno nie peknie.

Kierownika i budowlanca bym zmienil, bo nie maja pojecia co jest zgodne ze sztuka budowlana.

e: Tak jak Doli pisze, to nie bedzie 20wywrotek tylko ze 100 i fundament bedzie Cie kosztowal ze 100tys z piachem do zasypania.

----------


## tkaczor123

> A z grubsza - jak z tynkami. Trzeba te 30% zapasu mieć. Bo nie tylko ilości inwestor nie jest w stanie dokładnie przewidzieć nie tylko ilości, nie tylko cen, ale też o wielu rzeczach nie wie/nie pamięta. Ile np. przewidziałeś na inwentaryzację powykonawczą? Ile na prąd w czasie budowy? Ile na osprzęt elektryczny (gniazda, włączniki)? Ile na rozdzielnię elektryczną z osprzętem? Jakie pomysły wpadną do głowy w czasie budowy podnoszące funkcjonalność, ale i cenę.).


Jak ci się nie chce liczyć to licz ok 3x powierzchnia podłóg tak pi razy drzwi :wink: . Ja mam 105m po podłodze i wyszło 350m.
Nad swoim kosztorysem siedziałem chyba z miesiąc zanim go zrobiłem, chciałem jak najdokładniej przewidzieć wydatki.
Na inwentaryzację podwykonawczą przewidziałem 500zł. Na osprzęt przewidziałem 1500zł, wydałem 1300, osprzęt legrand seria Cariva.
Z pomysłu który nie przewidziałem wpadła klimatyzacja. Szkoda że mam ograniczony budżet bo zamiast splita dałbym multisplita.

----------


## Papucy

Czy robicie kominy ? Będę grzał PC PW wentylacja mechaniczna , nie jestem fanem kominków lecz w projekcie mamy nadal jeden komin - może koza w przyszłość , jednak zaczynam powątpiewać czy kiedykolwiek ją zamontujemy . A jak jest u was robicie kominy?

----------


## Myjk

> A jak jest u was robicie kominy?


Ja nie robię. Już projekt był bez kominów.

----------


## jkmp

> PC PW wentylacja mechaniczna , nie jestem fanem kominków


U mnie takie samo podejście - już na etapie projektu zrezygnowaliśmy z kominów.

----------


## Papucy

Rozumiem że kominka niet ? Właśnie gadałem z wykonawcą i stwierdził że w 'sumie jak zrezygnujemy z kominka to z 2k za robotę z ceny zejdzie' . Muszę przemyśleć : ) . 

LEJE dalej

----------


## annatulipanna

A ja mam jeden komin spalinowy  :smile:  Będzie koza.
A wentylacyjne pominięte już na etapie projektowania, tak jak u kolegów wyżej  :wink:

----------


## karo_line

I u nas nie będzie żadnych kominów (założenia te same: pompa p+w i wentylacja mechaniczna).
Pogoda jest po prostu STRASZNA. "Z ziemi" wyjść nie możemy przez ten deszcz...

----------


## swieja

Doli my z kosztami podobnie, nie jesteś sama  :wink:  Ale nasz dom duży. Nie ma się co dziwić.
Zapadła decyzja, że tynki i elektrykę w tym roku odpuszczamy. Przed listopadem nie ma szans żeby zdążyć. Boimy się, że nam poprzymarzają.
Jak położą dach i wstawią okna mąż zabierze się za rury i ocieplenie poddasza. 

My mamy komin i wymurowane miejsce na kozę. Mężowi marzył się piec kaflowy, ale jednak stanęło na tańszej opcji, która mi podobała się od początku.

Karo_line trzymam kciuki by się u was poprawiła pogoda. U nas też leje bez przerwy. W domu baseny. 

Trzeba mi chyba usiąść do planowania gniazdek i kontaktów. Czasu mam na to więcej więc może uda mi się to sensownie rozplanować.

----------


## Doli.

> Doli my z kosztami podobnie, nie jesteś sama  Ale nasz dom duży. Nie ma się co dziwić.
> Zapadła decyzja, że tynki i elektrykę w tym roku odpuszczamy. Przed listopadem nie ma szans żeby zdążyć. Boimy się, że nam poprzymarzają.
> Jak położą dach i wstawią okna mąż zabierze się za rury i ocieplenie poddasza.


Dzięki za słowo pocieszenia  :wink:  A wasz dom jaki duży?

My mamy komin gazowy i reku, więc wentylacyjne nie były projektowane.

----------


## Hellenaj

ależ się rozpisaliście!

Dziękuję za info odnośnie tynków - robię nadal research sród ekip, na razie mam zaklepaną tę za 36zł/m na koniec pażdziernika. spróbuje jeszcze z nimi ponegocjować, nawet 1-2 zł na metrze to już coś. Będę miała ok 600m2. dom 200m ale bez sufitów, bo będą podwieszane.

Co do cen - u sebie szacuję ssza 250tys, instalacje, tynki , wylewki, kolejne 100. ogólnie szacuję deweloperski na ok 350-370tys juz z elewacją. Jak będzie? Pewnie więcej  :big tongue:  realnie patrząc myślę że 650 tys będzie na gotowo z meblami, ogrodzeniem i terenem zagospodarowanym dokoła domu.

Na fundamenty poszło 54tys, dodkladnie tyle ile założyłam w kosztorysie, resztę mam jeszcze nie rozliczoną ( materiał irobocizna za sso). 

No nic, pędzę na budowę, bo zaraz wieniec zalewają.

----------


## swieja

Nasz dom musi pomieścić mieszkanie dla teściowej i moją pracownię i wyszło 240 m po podłodze.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> My ssz zrobimy za 116tys pewnie drugie tyle na reszte


Grubo ponad 150 to nas SSO wyszedł a domek 200m P.C. w tym płyta fundamentowa.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Czy robicie kominy ? Będę grzał PC PW wentylacja mechaniczna , nie jestem fanem kominków lecz w projekcie mamy nadal jeden komin - może koza w przyszłość , jednak zaczynam powątpiewać czy kiedykolwiek ją zamontujemy . A jak jest u was robicie kominy?


My zostawiliśmy jeden komin ale w kotłowni. Mamy wentylację mechaniczną i pompę ciepła . Mąż bardzo nie chciał kominka ale zostawił alternatywę na gaz jak by z biegiem lat coś miało pójść nie tak. Po za tym u nas wprowadzają zakazy palenia w piecach...

----------


## Ruda maruda

Również witam nowych  :smile:  
jak tak czytam Was to widzę że jesteśmy bardzo do przodu. Na tą chwilę stan deweloperski  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Ruda maruda super  :smile:  Zazdroszczę!

Cześć nowi  :smile:

----------


## PiotrCK

Witam,
My załatwiamy na ten moment formalności, początki planujemy na wiosnę.
Wstępne informacje w dzienniku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...94#post7526894
zapraszam do komentowania i doradzania :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

A co do tynkow wew. To my placilismy 26zl ale netto i to nam wystarczyło  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

Nam dzisiaj szaluja strop w czwartek mają wylewać , wreszcie wyszło słońce. Ja miałem zostawiać na zimę otwarty jednak postanowiliśmy zamykać i lecieć z instalacjami ( wod i elektr) w listopadzie went mech sam będę rozkładał także na spokojnie się ułoży : ) . 

U nas wyjdzie SSO około 135k ( zakładałem 150 k ) beton kupuje bez FV w cenie 180 za m3 stąd różnice  . ( 154m2 po podłogach z poddaszem użytkowym bez garażu prosta konstrukcja z dachem dwuspadowym ) 

Chyba zrezygnuje z kominka ( kozy ) . Jaką dawaliśice membrane ( dach bez deskoania) ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Nam dzisiaj szaluja strop w czwartek mają wylewać



Trzy dni na szalowanie i zbrojenie?
No, a ja myślałem, że ja miałem szybką ekipę. Im zajęło 7 dni roboczych dla 4 ludzi szalowanie (szalunki systemowe i sklejka) i zbrojenie. Jakieś 130m2 stropu.




> Jaką dawaliśice membrane ( dach bez deskoania) ?


Corotop Power 250. 

A co do kominka/kozy, to moje przemyślenia i dyskusja tutaj. Teraz prowadzi Romoto Evora ex aequo z THORMA Zaragoza

----------


## Bepo

> A co do tynkow wew. To my placilismy 26zl ale netto i to nam wystarczyło


Wow, u nas 35 zł/m2 za tynki cementowo wapienne. Być może bliskość stolicy podwyższa ceny.  :Confused:  Na szczęście gładzie mamy z robocizną za 0 zł/m2, bo zrobi je mąż  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> Trzy dni na szalowanie i zbrojenie?
> No, a ja myślałem, że ja miałem szybką ekipę. Im zajęło 7 dni roboczych dla 4 ludzi szalowanie (szalunki systemowe i sklejka) i zbrojenie. Jakieś 130m2 stropu.
> 
> 
> 
> Corotop Power 250. 
> 
> A co do kominka/kozy, to moje przemyślenia i dyskusja tutaj. Teraz prowadzi Romoto Evora ex aequo z THORMA Zaragoza


Rozumiem że gdyby nie żona to byś nie robił komina : ) .

7 chłopa dadzą radę : )

----------


## laurap

u nas gdyby nie mąż to by nie było komina  :wink:  ale chce mieć komenek/kozę to będzie

i tak zrobiłam ostatnio alarm o drugi komin. Robimy pompę ciepła więc bez sensu robić komin spalinowy. A zostawianie go na zaś też się mija z celem. Nawet jakby pompa się nie sprawdziła, to za te kilka lat na pewno będą kolejne, lepsze rozwiązania.

U nas leje i leje. Stoimy z pracą. 

Co do kosztów to póki co do poziomu zero nam wychodzi ok 35 tyś brutto ze wszystkim. A ogólnie sso ma wyjść z dachówką ceramiczną 170 tyś. Bez szukania materiałów. Nasz wykonawca ma hurtownię więc ceny są ok. A ja bym nie miała czasu na szukanie. Wolę w tym czasie zarobić na ewentualną różnicę  :wink: 

u nas też pójdzie membrana Corotop 250. Kaizen a deskujesz? bo jakoś mi umknęło

----------


## freethinker

U mnie będą dwa kominy. Też mam reku i P+W, ale nigdy nie mieszkałem w domu z kominkiem. Może mi się spodoba?  :smile: 
A drugi wentylacyjny - mam w bryle budynku kilka pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych, a w tym układzie musi być wentylacja mechaniczna.
Generalnie mury pną się do góry, strop jest i mam szczerą nadzieję w październiku zakończyć stan surowy.

----------


## Papucy

> U mnie będą dwa kominy. Też mam reku i P+W, ale nigdy nie mieszkałem w domu z kominkiem. Może mi się spodoba? 
> A drugi wentylacyjny - mam w bryle budynku kilka pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych, a w tym układzie musi być wentylacja mechaniczna.
> Generalnie mury pną się do góry, strop jest i mam szczerą nadzieję w październiku zakończyć stan surowy.
> Załącznik 397527
> Załącznik 397528


Qrcze nie wiedziałem . Czyli jak nieogrzewane to musi być grawitacja?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Qrcze nie wiedziałem . Czyli jak nieogrzewane to musi być grawitacja?


Nie, musi być po prostu wentylacja - reku też będzie ok.

----------


## Papucy

ok, rozumiem . NIe mam wentylacji zaplanowanej wogóle w pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie PC PW , rozumiem że jak tam zrobię podłogówkę i będzie ustawiona na jakieś 15 stopni to będzie ok?

----------


## freethinker

To jest tak, że jak pomieszczenie jest nieogrzewane jak u mnie, to stosowanie w nim rekuperacji nie ma sensu. Wentylacja mechaniczna z reku ma sens, jeżeli jest ciepło do odzyskania, ale dwóch stref o kompletnie różnych temperaturach jednym reku nie da się obsłużyć.Oczywiście można by w garażu zrobić wentylację mechaniczną bez reku, ale to dziwne i niepotrzbne, chyba że budujesz garaż na więcej niż 10 samochodów. Zgodnie z przepisami typowy nieogrzwany garaż w domku można wentylować nawet przez dziury w ścianie, ale to już wydaje mi się skrajnością. Dlatego właśnie musi być u mnie wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Pomieszczenie, gdzie jest reku powinno być ogrzewane, żeby ciecz nie zamarzła, gdyby nastąpił spadek temperatury poniżej zera. Inna rzecz, że wystarczy, że temperature tam będzie troche dodatnia, nie musi być taka jak w pozostałej części domu.

----------


## Papucy

Ok, dzięki reku planuje w pralni na piętrze więc z tym nie będzie problemu . A czy mogę wogóle zrezygnować z ogrzewania kotłowni ( PC PW ) , mam tam obniżony chudziak o 15 cm stosunku do reszty domy i nie wiem czy nie będzie problemu z instalacją ogrzewania podłogowego , wejście ma do tego pomieszczenia z wiatrołapu poprzez pomieszczenie pod schodami i tam też chudziak - 15

----------


## Kaizen

> u nas też pójdzie membrana Corotop 250. Kaizen a deskujesz? bo jakoś mi umknęło


Nie deskowałem. A membrany mi nie skleili. Nie dopytywałem przed robotą, więc nie bardzo mogłem mieć pretensje. Twierdzą, że nie ma potrzeby w moim przypadku. I przekonali mnie. A gdybym doszedł do wniosku, że to był błąd to w każdej chwili mogę wejść sobie na poddasze i skleić od spodu.

----------


## Myjk

> U mnie będą dwa kominy. Też mam reku i P+W, ale nigdy nie mieszkałem w domu z kominkiem. Może mi się spodoba?


Z moich obserwacji 100% osób instalujących kominki porzuca je najdalej w trzecim roku. W pierwszym jest fajnie, bo deski z budowy można spalić i w ogóle nowinka "blokersa" (tak, też byłem blokersem i też chciałem mieć kominek do tego stopnia, że pierwsze projekty domu były z kominkiem, np. centralnie położonym dwustronnym wkładem z jadalni do salonu -- no ale wczas wyrosłem po tym jak przez parę lat użeram się w obecnym domu z paliwem stałym i poczytałem trochę więcej o tym co wylata z komina).  :big tongue:  W drugim roku palą sporadycznie, w trzecim tylko od dzwonu, w czwartym tylko z wyraźnego przymusu i "skoro jest, to trzeba użyć bo szkoda tej włożonej kasy jak się nie korzysta". Do tego w domu energooszczędnym kominek dramatycznie psuje komfort cieplny. O cenie takiej wątpliwej przyjemności i sprawności spalania nie wspominam. Generalnie zostają przy paleniu w kominkach tylko Ci, co świadomie się na nie ponownie decydują. Poza tym nie widzę nic fajnego w wyrzucaniu trutek ze spalin kominem nad głową i zaciągania ich do domu.  :big tongue:  Stąd zdecydowana decyzja o tym, by nie marnować pieniędzy na kominy -- zresztą wspierana przez moją kochaną małżowinę, która w brudzie w domu i smrodzie z komina nie widzi nic przyjemnego. Ale o tym już było wiele razy...  :big tongue: 




> ok, rozumiem . NIe mam wentylacji zaplanowanej wogóle w pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie PC PW , rozumiem że jak tam zrobię podłogówkę i będzie ustawiona na jakieś 15 stopni to będzie ok?


Nie no, wentylacja MUSI być. Albo robisz grawitacyjną, albo doprowadzasz jakieś małe ujęcie mechanicznej. Ja też w kotłowni mam w planach 15sC. do tego zrobię doprowadzenie powietrza, przepust do garażu i tam grawitacyjne odprowadzenie.

----------


## Myjk

> Ok, dzięki reku planuje w pralni na piętrze więc z tym nie będzie problemu . A czy mogę wogóle zrezygnować z ogrzewania kotłowni ( PC PW ) , mam tam obniżony chudziak o 15 cm stosunku do reszty domy i nie wiem czy nie będzie problemu z instalacją ogrzewania podłogowego , wejście ma do tego pomieszczenia z wiatrołapu poprzez pomieszczenie pod schodami i tam też chudziak - 15


Lepiej aby była kotłownia ogrzewana, szczególnie jeśli stoi tam reku. Ja mam wejście do kotłowni z garażu, zrobię tam po prostu schodki i się podłogówkę upchnie. U Ciebie tym bardziej nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> u nas gdyby nie mąż to by nie było komina  ale chce mieć komenek/kozę to będzie
> 
> i tak zrobiłam ostatnio alarm o drugi komin. Robimy pompę ciepła więc bez sensu robić komin spalinowy. A zostawianie go na zaś też się mija z celem. Nawet jakby pompa się nie sprawdziła, to za te kilka lat na pewno będą kolejne, lepsze rozwiązania.
> 
> U nas leje i leje. Stoimy z pracą. 
> 
> Co do kosztów to póki co do poziomu zero nam wychodzi ok 35 tyś brutto ze wszystkim. A ogólnie sso ma wyjść z dachówką ceramiczną 170 tyś. Bez szukania materiałów. Nasz wykonawca ma hurtownię więc ceny są ok. A ja bym nie miała czasu na szukanie. Wolę w tym czasie zarobić na ewentualną różnicę 
> 
> u nas też pójdzie membrana Corotop 250. Kaizen a deskujesz? bo jakoś mi umknęło


Komin też się przyda żeby zamontować anteny, mąż sobie również puścił dużo kabli jedną komorą.

----------


## Papucy

> Nie no, wentylacja MUSI być. Albo robisz grawitacyjną, albo doprowadzasz jakieś małe ujęcie mechanicznej..


Qrcze to teraz się pogubiłem myślałem że nie muszę tego pomieszczenia wentylować , jest w bryle budynku . Projekt zrobiony i skonsultowany z jednym z forumowych kolegów i nie mam tam zaprojektowanego anemostatu , mam w projekcie went graw w tym pomieszczeniu (kotłownia) wiec chyba ją zosatwie .

----------


## Kaizen

> mam tam obniżony chudziak o 15 cm stosunku do reszty domy


A jak to wygląda w przekroju? Masz tam sensowną izolację do gruntu? Bo często takie rzeczy projektują projektanci szastający kWh i robią taki piękny mostek do gruntu, że głowa mała.

----------


## freethinker

Kotłownia z pompą musi być ogrzewana. Ja podszedłem do tego tak, że stwierdziłem, że nie będę kładł tam podłogówki, bo szkoda robić na to osobny obieg pompy. Wstawię tam mały piec akumulacyjny, tak żeby w razie mrozu podgrzał pomieszczenie do kilku stopni powyżej zera.

----------


## Papucy

> A jak to wygląda w przekroju? Masz tam sensowną izolację do gruntu? Bo często takie rzeczy projektują projektanci szastający kWh i robią taki piękny mostek do gruntu, że głowa mała.


No ma 15 cm styro w myślę jednak aby dać 20 .

----------


## Doli.

> Kotłownia z pompą musi być ogrzewana. Ja podszedłem do tego tak, że stwierdziłem, że nie będę kładł tam podłogówki, bo szkoda robić na to osobny obieg pompy. Wstawię tam mały piec akumulacyjny, tak żeby w razie mrozu podgrzał pomieszczenie do kilku stopni powyżej zera.


Czemu osobny obieg? Nie myślałeś rozłożyć kable / rurki trochę szerzej i w ten sposób zmniejszyć temperaturę przy tej samej temp. czynnika grzejnego?

----------


## freethinker

Wszystko można, ale jakoś dziwne mi się to wydaje. Chcę sobie zapewnić komfort I zrobić osobne obiegi dla stref o różnej temperaturze, a tutaj będę sterował poprzez gęstość ułożenia podłogówki w pomieszczeniu, które tak naprawdę potrzebuje być ogrzane przez - powiedzmy - 5 dni w roku.

----------


## Myjk

> Komin też się przyda żeby zamontować anteny, mąż sobie również puścił dużo kabli jedną komorą.


 :big grin:  Ja anteny mam zamiar wieszać na elewacji. Przynajmniej nie będą robić za piorunochron.  :big tongue: 




> Qrcze to teraz się pogubiłem myślałem że nie muszę tego pomieszczenia wentylować , jest w bryle budynku . Projekt zrobiony i skonsultowany z jednym z forumowych kolegów i nie mam tam zaprojektowanego anemostatu , mam w projekcie went graw w tym pomieszczeniu (kotłownia) wiec chyba ją zosatwie .


Ja bym tam proponował jakiś malutki (najmniejszy z możliwych) anemostat wywiewny zrobić.




> Czemu osobny obieg? Nie myślałeś rozłożyć kable / rurki trochę szerzej i w ten sposób zmniejszyć temperaturę przy tej samej temp. czynnika grzejnego?


Otóż to...

----------


## Myjk

> Wszystko można, ale jakoś dziwne mi się to wydaje. Chcę sobie zapewnić komfort I zrobić osobne obiegi dla stref o różnej temperaturze, a tutaj będę sterował poprzez gęstość ułożenia podłogówki w pomieszczeniu, które tak naprawdę potrzebuje być ogrzane przez - powiedzmy - 5 dni w roku.


Jeśli masz tam rekuperator, to on znacznie częściej osiąga niskie temperatury (w sensie niekorzystne dla jego pracy) niż tylko parę dni w roku. Zrobisz skórkę za wyprawkę.

----------


## Hellenaj

Bepo dlaczego chcecie robić gładź po tynkach C-W? 

Słuchajcie mam pytanie: przy wstawianiu okien tarasowych i balkonowych w jaki sposób wykonujecie podmurówkę? robicie systemowe poszerzenia ramy czy jakieś inne rozwiązanie? Mój wykonawca twierdzi, żeby po prostu zostawić warstwę bloczków zamaist poszerzenia, ale do mnie to zupełnie nieprzemawia. Będę miała 15cm styro pus 6,5cm jastrychu plus warstwa wykończenia.
Dziś zadzwonię do firmy, którą wstępnie wybrałam od okien, w jaki sposób oni najczęsciej to rozwiązują, chętnie jednak poznam wasze rozwiązania.

U mnie wczoraj wieniec zalany i prąd do chałupy doprowadzony. JAk dobrze pójdzie za półtora tygodnia lecą wiązary i zaraz potem dekarz.

----------


## Papucy

> Ja anteny mam zamiar wieszać na elewacji. Przynajmniej nie będą robić za piorunochron. 
> 
> 
> Ja bym tam proponował jakiś malutki (najmniejszy z możliwych) anemostat wywiewny zrobić.
> 
> 
> Otóż to...


Czyli jeden w pomieszczeniu 1.8 na wywiew ( czerwony ) dodać?

----------


## Papucy

> Bepo dlaczego chcecie robić gładź po tynkach C-W? 
> 
> Słuchajcie mam pytanie: przy wstawianiu okien tarasowych i balkonowych w jaki sposób wykonujecie podmurówkę? robicie systemowe poszerzenia ramy czy jakieś inne rozwiązanie? Mój wykonawca twierdzi, żeby po prostu zostawić warstwę bloczków zamaist poszerzenia, ale do mnie to zupełnie nieprzemawia. Będę miała 15cm styro pus 6,5cm jastrychu plus warstwa wykończenia.
> Dziś zadzwonię do firmy, którą wstępnie wybrałam od okien, w jaki sposób oni najczęsciej to rozwiązują, chętnie jednak poznam wasze rozwiązania.
> 
> U mnie wczoraj wieniec zalany i prąd do chałupy doprowadzony. JAk dobrze pójdzie za półtora tygodnia lecą wiązary i zaraz potem dekarz.


Ja zastosuje poszerzenia nie robię podmurówki.

----------


## Kaizen

> No ma 15 cm styro w myślę jednak aby dać 20 .


Gdzie? Na ścianach fundamentowych wewnątrz domu? I na ten styropian płytki?
Jaka jest najkrótsza droga ciepła od wylewki w tym obniżonym pomieszczeniu do gruntu i przez co prowadzi?

----------


## Doli.

> Bepo dlaczego chcecie robić gładź po tynkach C-W? 
> 
> Słuchajcie mam pytanie: przy wstawianiu okien tarasowych i balkonowych w jaki sposób wykonujecie podmurówkę? robicie systemowe poszerzenia ramy czy jakieś inne rozwiązanie? Mój wykonawca twierdzi, żeby po prostu zostawić warstwę bloczków zamaist poszerzenia, ale do mnie to zupełnie nieprzemawia. Będę miała 15cm styro pus 6,5cm jastrychu plus warstwa wykończenia.
> Dziś zadzwonię do firmy, którą wstępnie wybrałam od okien, w jaki sposób oni najczęsciej to rozwiązują, chętnie jednak poznam wasze rozwiązania.
> 
> U mnie wczoraj wieniec zalany i prąd do chałupy doprowadzony. JAk dobrze pójdzie za półtora tygodnia lecą wiązary i zaraz potem dekarz.


Z oknami zależy kto sprzedaje. Jeden nas namawiał na poszerzenie systemowe, drugi (wydaje nam sie bardziej sensowny) mówił, że poszerzenie jest za wątłe zwłaszcza pod HST, i on sugeruje isomur. Jeszcze nie sprawdzałam jak się ma lambda isomuru w stosunku do ytonga, ale być może że wykonamy podmurówkę po prostu z ytonga.

----------


## Papucy

> Gdzie? Na ścianach fundamentowych wewnątrz domu? I na ten styropian płytki?


Na chudziak ma iść 15 cm lub 20cm styropianu potem wylewka i płytki.




> Jaka jest najkrótsza droga ciepła od wylewki w tym obniżonym pomieszczeniu do gruntu i przez co prowadzi?



Wybacz ale nie wiem ;/ , mam tradycyjne fundamenty z dodatkowymi ściągami zasypane piaskiem i na to chudziak

----------


## Kaizen

> Na chudziak ma iść 15 cm lub 20cm styropianu


No i jak masz pomieszczenie 15 czy 20 cm niżej, to nie masz praktycznie żadnej izolacji między fundamentem i wylewką i ciepło popłynie do gruntu.

----------


## Darkat

Ja jeszcze mam inną  opcję pod oknami tarasowymi. Ciepły parapet plus wymurowawanie jednej warstwy z betonu komórkowego. Najważniejszy jest pomiar i przygotowanie otworu przed montażem.
Mistrzostwo świata to mam pod drzwiami zewnętrznymi. Drzwi z Cala. Producent przewiduje swój próg z XPS. Oczywiście też musiałem przygotować otwór. Wymurowanie dwóch warstw z pełnej cegły. Zimne rozwiązanie, ale od wylewki mam oddylatowane tym XPS-em od Cala i jeszcze własnym XPS-em na całym przekroju.

----------


## ag2a

> Bepo dlaczego chcecie robić gładź po tynkach C-W? .


żeby wyprawek nie było widać

----------


## Papucy

> No i jak masz pomieszczenie 15 czy 20 cm niżej, to nie masz praktycznie żadnej izolacji między fundamentem i wylewką i ciepło popłynie do gruntu.


Qrcze teraz mi to uświadomiłeś  ;/ . Jakieś pomysły co teraz z tym fantem ?

----------


## jkmp

> Jeszcze nie sprawdzałam jak się ma lambda isomuru w stosunku do ytonga, ale być może że wykonamy podmurówkę po prostu z ytonga.


Nie daj się nabrać na isomur, sprawdź jaki to ma współczynnik przewodzenia *w pionie*. Można się zdziwić, wychodzi rząd wielkości gorzej od BK.

----------


## Wekto

> Nie daj się nabrać na isomur, sprawdź jaki to ma współczynnik przewodzenia *w pionie*. Można się zdziwić, wychodzi rząd wielkości gorzej od BK.


Nie przasadzaj z tym rzędem wielkości. W środku są rdzenie z betonu stąd te różnice w λ.
Dla isomuru masz współczynnik λpoz: 0,07 W/mK, λpio: 0,19 W/mK
Dla  BK masz 
400    0,105    0,110
500    0,130    0,140
600    0,160    0,170
700    0,180    0,190

Do tego dodaj jeszcze pogorszenie parametrów przy zbrojeniu tego BK pod oknem.


Gdyby ktoś rozważał podparcie na isomurze to tak wyglądało to u mnie: http://oknotest.pl/montaz-okien/apre...n-w-ociepleniu

----------


## Doli.

> Nie przasadzaj z tym rzędem wielkości. W środku są rdzenie z betonu stąd te różnice w λ.
> Dla isomuru masz współczynnik λpoz: 0,07 W/mK, λpio: 0,19 W/mK
> Dla  BK masz 
> 400    0,105    0,110
> 500    0,130    0,140
> 600    0,160    0,170
> 700    0,180    0,190
> 
> Do tego dodaj jeszcze pogorszenie parametrów przy zbrojeniu tego BK pod oknem.
> ...


Dzięki za odrobienie za mnie pracy domowej  :smile:  Przy cenie isomuru to się nie opłaca.
Serio ktoś zbroi ścianę pod oknami? - pierwszy raz się spotykam...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zastanawiam się właśnie jak dobrze umocować drzwi wejściowe i tarasowe, żeby nie było mostka cieplnego, w taki sposób, żeby móc to łatwo wyjaśnić wykonawcy - im prostsze rozwiązanie, tym lepsze (mniej do zepsucia).

----------


## Wekto

> Dzięki za odrobienie za mnie pracy domowej  Przy cenie isomuru to się nie opłaca.
> Serio ktoś zbroi ścianę pod oknami? - pierwszy raz się spotykam...


Ja nie zbroiłem... ale nie mam BK  :smile: . Skoro producenci (Solbet, Xella i pewnie inni też) o tym piszą to jest to wskazane. A co się dzieje jak się nie zbroi to można zobaczyć w pierwszym linku (pęknięcia pod oknami).No ale tyle na ten temat wiem co przeczytam więc... do odważnych świat należy  :wink:

----------


## jkmp

Może z tym rzędem przesadziłem, blisko połowę gorszy. Tylko w łeb bierze najważniejsze hasło reklamowe - że ogranicza ucieczkę ciepła w pionie. A tutaj nie dość że nie ogranicza to jeszcze przyspiesza.

*Wekto* u Ciebie to na BK by nie postawił, skoro tyle okno wystaje. Podmurowanie BK według mnie to tylko w opcji "w licu" muru. A w licu muru to bym dał XPS, raczej ciężar okna przeniesie skoro u mnie cały dom na tym stoi  :smile:  Temat okien to u mnie bardziej na wiosnę i obecnie sam nie wiem w jakie rozwiązania pójdę.

PS. Co do dozbrojenia pod oknami to przewodność cieplna chyba aż tak mocno nie spada? A dozbrojenie mam nawet w projekcie, chociaż buduję z Silikatu i się zastanawiam na ile tam jest potrzebne - w BK bym dał na 100% bo to bardziej kruchy materiał.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie przasadzaj z tym rzędem wielkości. W środku są rdzenie z betonu stąd te różnice w λ.
> Dla isomuru masz współczynnik λpoz: 0,07 W/mK, λpio: 0,19 W/mK


Podasz źródło tych danych?
W aprobacie technicznej stoi:

----------


## Wekto

> Może z tym rzędem przesadziłem, blisko połowę gorszy. Tylko w łeb bierze najważniejsze hasło reklamowe - że ogranicza ucieczkę ciepła w pionie. A tutaj nie dość że nie ogranicza to jeszcze przyspiesza.
> 
> *Wekto* u Ciebie to na BK by nie postawił, skoro tyle okno wystaje. Podmurowanie BK według mnie to tylko w opcji "w licu" muru. A w licu muru to bym dał XPS, raczej ciężar okna przeniesie skoro u mnie cały dom na tym stoi  Temat okien to u mnie bardziej na wiosnę i obecnie sam nie wiem w jakie rozwiązania pójdę.
> 
> PS. Co do dozbrojenia pod oknami to przewodność cieplna chyba aż tak mocno nie spada? A dozbrojenie mam nawet w projekcie, chociaż buduję z Silikatu i się zastanawiam na ile tam jest potrzebne - w BK bym dał na 100% bo to bardziej kruchy materiał.


Z dozbrojeniem pod BK wiem tyle co wyczytam. Faktycznie, moja sytuacja jest o tyle inna, że wszystko wisi w warstwie ocieplenia. Jednak HS czy drzwi balkonowe nie mogły wisieć, stąd to podparcie isomurem, Dodatkowo jeszcze pod isomur przy drzwiach tarasowych dorzuciliśmy xps na fundamentach. Nic się nie dzieje, nic nie pęka itp. Podparcie pod drzwiami balkonowymi na piętrze to już w ogóle jest otulone styropianem więc nie ma co z dołu przewodzić. 




> Podasz źródło tych danych?


Nie podam. Pewnie pierwszy lepszy tekst z parametrami technicznymi. Jak poszukasz to znajdziesz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja nie zbroiłem... ale nie mam BK . Skoro producenci (Solbet, Xella i pewnie inni też) o tym piszą to jest to wskazane. A co się dzieje jak się nie zbroi to można zobaczyć w pierwszym linku (pęknięcia pod oknami).No ale tyle na ten temat wiem co przeczytam więc... do odważnych świat należy


Naprawdę zalecania producentów coś dla Ciebie znaczą? To czemu się do nich nie stosujesz?

Poradnik murowania z silki Ytong:





I Sil-Pro

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie podam. Pewnie pierwszy lepszy tekst z parametrami technicznymi. Jak poszukasz to znajdziesz.


Przecież podałem z aprobaty technicznej ITB - bardziej oficjalnych danych nie ma. A "trochę" różniące się od Twoich rewelacji.

----------


## Wekto

> Naprawdę zalecania producentów coś dla Ciebie znaczą? To czemu się do nich nie stosujesz?


Masz jakiś problem z trzymaniem się tematu? Moje zbrojenie albo niezbrojenie nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy bo nie o tym jest rozmowa. 





> Przecież podałem z aprobaty technicznej ITB - bardziej oficjalnych danych nie ma. A "trochę" różniące się od Twoich rewelacji.


No i? Pytałeś to ci odpowiedziałem. Jasne, że wartości się różnią co dalej nie robi różnicy o rząd wielkości.

----------


## Kaizen

> masz jakiś problem z trzymaniem się tematu?


plonk

----------


## Wekto

> Dla isomuru masz współczynnik λpoz: 0,07 W/mK, λpio: 0,19 W/mK


Chyba już mniej więcej wiem skąd wynikają różnice w podawanych danych technicznych Isomuru. Różnice nie są rzędu wielkości ale jednak są. 

Bloczek jest sprzedawany w Polsce i produkowany dla nas (?) pod nazwą Isomur Plus. 
Natomiast producent w Szwajcarii posługuje się dwoma nazwami dwóch różnych produktów tj Thermur Plus i Thermolino.
ITB po przebadaniu Isomuru Plus podaje λpio=0,33 W/mK. 
Producent dla Thermuru podaje 0,22 W/mK dla wersji standardowych i 0,245 W/mK dla wersji mocniejszej a dla Thermolino 0,19 W/mK

Na polskiej stronie producent podaje tylko λ średnia: 0,245 W/mK. Wynika z tego, że w Polsce prawdopodobnie sprzedawany jest teraz Thermomur Plus pod nazwą Isomur Plus. 
Wcześniej jednak podawał λpio: 0,19 W/mK i możliwe, że oferował Thermoline pod nazwą Isomur.

W każdym razie wcześniej podawana była informacja o współczynniku λpoz: 0,07 W/mK, λpio: 0,19 W/mK, którą teraz można znaleźć na różnych stronach.Tu czy tu czy tu.

----------


## Bepo

> Bepo dlaczego chcecie robić gładź po tynkach C-W?


Planujemy nie robić gładzi wcale, zwłaszcza, że tynki mechaniczne. Jeśli jednak okażą się mniej gładkie niż oczekujemy, to jesteśmy nastawieni na zrobienie warstwy wyrównującej.

----------


## ag2a

Problem nie poleca na ich gładkości tylko na zrobieniu wyprawek. Wstawisz parapety, ryśniesz czymś, połączenie sufitu podwieszanego z tynkiem i wszędzie tam trzeba podszpachlować co jest praktycznie przy tynku cem wap nie możliwe do połączenia w jedna strukturę.

----------


## Wekto

Rozwiązaniem, które możecie zabrać pod uwagę jest tynk utwardzany gipsowy i późniejsze jego szlifowanie. W większości przypadków nie ma potrzeby jego obróbki. Jeśli jednak ktoś chce, ma czas to może to zrobić samodzielnie. Najtańsza szlifierka tzw. żyrafa (kilkaset złotych) i trochę czasu. Nie jest super idealnie ale dla nas w zupełności wystarcza. Jak ktoś się uprze spokojnie można zrobić "lustro". Przy gipsowym nie ma żadnych problemów z wyprawkami. A tych nie ma możliwości uniknięcia. Po prostu nie ma. 
Przy naszych 1300 m2 i 22-23 zł za gładź (takie ceny mi zaproponowano) ... trochę zaoszczędziliśmy.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Miałem tynki gipsowe utwardzone i nawet wszlifowane nijak się mają do gładzi...bez porównania.
Nie maiłem tego dużo (około 220 m) więc przeżyłem

----------


## aghata86

Hejka. U nas tez do przodu. Dzis zamowilam więźbe, ścianki kolankowe wymurowane, zrobią zbrojenie, schody, szczyty i zalewamy...za dwa tyg wchodzi cieśla.

----------


## swieja

Ale super  :smile:  niedługo będziemy pokazywać gotowe domki  :smile: 
U nas dekarze już na dachu. Ten etap cieszy mnie chyba najbardziej. Potem będzie długo długo "nic" i znowu się tak ucieszę jak zaczniemy układać podłogi. "Nic" to znaczy kable i rury które i tak zaleje wylewka i przykryją tynki. Mało emocjonujące jak sądzę.

----------


## Bepo

> Rozwiązaniem, które możecie zabrać pod uwagę jest tynk utwardzany gipsowy i późniejsze jego szlifowanie. W większości przypadków nie ma potrzeby jego obróbki. Jeśli jednak ktoś chce, ma czas to może to zrobić samodzielnie. Najtańsza szlifierka tzw. żyrafa (kilkaset złotych) i trochę czasu. Nie jest super idealnie ale dla nas w zupełności wystarcza. Jak ktoś się uprze spokojnie można zrobić "lustro". Przy gipsowym nie ma żadnych problemów z wyprawkami. A tych nie ma możliwości uniknięcia. Po prostu nie ma. 
> Przy naszych 1300 m2 i 22-23 zł za gładź (takie ceny mi zaproponowano) ... trochę zaoszczędziliśmy.


No właśnie nie chcemy robić tynków gipsowych. Zależy nam na cementowo-wapiennych ze względu na ich właściwości. Gipsowe tynki sami byśmy sobie zrobili  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> No właśnie nie chcemy robić tynków gipsowych. Zależy nam na cementowo-wapiennych ze względu na ich właściwości. Gipsowe tynki sami byśmy sobie zrobili


Możesz proszę przybliżyć właściwości tynków C-W .

----------


## ag2a

Też jestem bardzo ciekawy...

----------


## swieja

Są trwalsze i nie są podatne na uszkodzenia jak gipsowe. Ale nie piszę tego z doświadczenia ale z inf. z netu  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

I tu jest właśnie ta różnica. Chyba lepiej skorzystać z doświadczenia kogoś kto ma taki tynk czy zna się trochę na tym.
Są trwalsze jeśli zrobisz typu Mpi25 ale jego praktycznie musisz szpachlowane bo wyprawek nie zrownasz. Jeśli zrobisz tynk cen wap gładki to zapominamy o tym że jest mocny i tak w kółko. 
My niestety chyba zaczniemy w przyszłym roku bo gmina nas w .... Prawomocne warunki zabudowy podbija nam dopiero 9 października czyli po 5 miesiącach!!!!

----------


## Papucy

U nasz na szczęście PnB ekspresowo, jakieś 3 tygodnie ale działka objęta planem.

----------


## laurap

u nas też było szybko. Tak samo szybko kredyt i właściwie czekaliśmy tylko na ekipę najdłużej.

----------


## Bepo

> I tu jest właśnie ta różnica. Chyba lepiej skorzystać z doświadczenia kogoś kto ma taki tynk czy zna się trochę na tym.
> Są trwalsze jeśli zrobisz typu Mpi25 ale jego praktycznie musisz szpachlowane bo wyprawek nie zrownasz. Jeśli zrobisz tynk cen wap gładki to zapominamy o tym że jest mocny i tak w kółko. 
> My niestety chyba zaczniemy w przyszłym roku bo gmina nas w .... Prawomocne warunki zabudowy podbija nam dopiero 9 października czyli po 5 miesiącach!!!!


Dlaczego cementowo-wapienne?
1. Mają mniejszą chłonność wody.
2. Są odporniejsze na uszkodzenia.
3. W przeciwieństwie do gipsowych lepiej nadają się do zastosowania w pomieszczeniach mokrych np. łazienka, kuchnia, pralnia(wszystkie trzy rodzaje pomieszczeń mamy w domu)
4. Mniejsze ryzyko odparzenia tynku
5. Większa odporność na rozwój grzybów
6. Na tynki gipsowe i tak trzeba położyć gładź(choć część fachowców obiecuje, że wcale nie trzeba)

I nie, nie jest to info z netu, tylko z doświadczenia.  :smile:

----------


## ag2a

To odpowiem Ci z mojego ponad 10 letniego doświadczenia.
1. Tak mają mniejszą chłonność tylko nadmiar oddają jak robi się w domu sucho.
2. Jeśli zrobisz gipsowe utwardzone to nie. Tylko ręczne cw są twardsze od nich. I tak zrobisz na wierzchu mąką i gdzie twardość
3. jeśli masz problemy z wilgocią to może być gorzej 
4. Tu się absolutnie nie zgodzę.
5. Tj w pkt 3
6. To już zależy od wykonawcy, przy utwardzonych raczej nie ma tego problemu bo można łatwo szlifować
Podam przybliżone koszty na gotowo
tynk gipsowy                                                                                                                  26 zł
tynk gipsowy utwardzony                                                                                              30 zł
tynk cw plus szpachlowanie                                                                                          50 zł
Każdy wybierze co dla niego odpowiednie.

----------


## paoli

Czy można jeszcze dołączyć? Budujemy dom przy cyprysowej 3 lustrzane odbicie, zaczęliśmy pod koniec czerwca br, w dniu dzisiejszym mamy skończony dach, jeszcze kończymy ścianki wewnętrzne i myślę że za tydzień, dwa będziemy mogli mówić o SSO  :smile: 

Chętnie podzielę się wrażeniami z budowy oraz wymienię doświadczenia. Poszukuje też inspiracji co do dalszych etapów budowy.
 :wiggle:

----------


## Bepo

> To odpowiem Ci z mojego ponad 10 letniego doświadczenia.
> 1. Tak mają mniejszą chłonność tylko nadmiar oddają jak robi się w domu sucho.
> 2. Jeśli zrobisz gipsowe utwardzone to nie. Tylko ręczne cw są twardsze od nich. I tak zrobisz na wierzchu mąką i gdzie twardość
> 3. jeśli masz problemy z wilgocią to może być gorzej 
> 4. Tu się absolutnie nie zgodzę.
> 5. Tj w pkt 3
> 6. To już zależy od wykonawcy, przy utwardzonych raczej nie ma tego problemu bo można łatwo szlifować
> Podam przybliżone koszty na gotowo
> tynk gipsowy                                                                                                                  26 zł
> ...


Pewnie, że każdy wybierze to, co uważa za lepsze.  :smile:  Mąż zajmuje się wykończeniówką, widziałam efekty jego pracy i ufam mu w 100%, że to, co wybrał jest w naszym przypadku najlepsze.  :smile:  Co do kosztów- tak, jak pisałam, ewentualną gładź zrobimy sami, tynki wyceniliśmy na ok. 35 zł/m2.

----------


## Bepo

> Czy można jeszcze dołączyć? Budujemy dom przy cyprysowej 3 lustrzane odbicie, zaczęliśmy pod koniec czerwca br, w dniu dzisiejszym mamy skończony dach, jeszcze kończymy ścianki wewnętrzne i myślę że za tydzień, dwa będziemy mogli mówić o SSO 
> 
> Chętnie podzielę się wrażeniami z budowy oraz wymienię doświadczenia. Poszukuje też inspiracji co do dalszych etapów budowy.


Paoli, rozgość się  :smile:  Gratuluję szybkości budowy!!! My zaczęliśmy w maju, a jesteście na praktycznie tym samym etapie, co my.  :smile:  U nas SSO najpewniej stanie się faktem już jutro. Fajny wybraliście projekt,, planujecie pozostawić elewację jak na wizualizacji, czy macie jakąś inną wizję?

----------


## paoli

Bepo, dzięki za przyjęcie  :smile: 
Sama jestem zaskoczona szybkością naszych fachowców, wg umowy maja wyrobić się do końca października.
Elewacja jest w trakcie permanentnej zmiany, średnio raz w tygodniu zmienia nam się wizja  :smile:  Mamy czarną dachówkę i do niej musimy wszystko dopasować. Oka wyceniamy w kolorze szarym oraz orzechowym. Jeżeli wybierzemy szary to pewnie pójdziemy w tym kierunku, ale nie wiem czy nie wyjdzie zbyt smutno? Jeżeli wybierzemy orzech to zrobimy dodatki brązowe.
Na razie mamy problem ze źle zamontowanymi oknami dachowymi-źle podwinęli membranę i co gorsza twierdza że tak ma być i już!
Szukamy też ekip do instalacji i wykończeniówki.
Mam małe pytanko-jaka ekipa robi ocieplenie dachu i płyty kartonowe na poddaszu? To będą ci sami co kładą tynki czy jeszcze inni?

----------


## Papucy

I strop zalany poszło 25 kubików betonu wraz ze słupami , pogoda idealna : ) .W środę mają ruszać ze ścianą kolankową , wyceniam właśnie dachówke i w pon zamawiamy więźbę .

----------


## Kamila.

Witaj paoli  :wink:  Rozgość się, tu każdy znajdzie kąt dla siebie  :wink: 

Towarzysze niedoli budowlanej którzy będą mieć kominki - jaki komin wybraliście? 
My mamy do wyboru Schiedel rondo + plus wentylacja lub Presto universus + wentylacja.

Ekipa doradza Schiedla, twierdząc że pod kątem jakości nie ma sobie równych. 
Ktoś z Was przerabiał już ten temat?

----------


## agb

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka
 :big grin:

----------


## d1gital

Jeeeeedziemy!  :wiggle:  Kupiłem w castoramie tablicę i powiesiłem na płocie - dwa dni po rozpoczęciu, ale to chyba i tak niezły wynik.

W środę był geodeta, wczoraj zaczęli kopać i dzisiaj kopią dalej. Poszło już 7 wywrotek piachu pod płytę. Ciekawe ile łącznie wyjdzie. Oczywiście wyszły problemy: projektant jakimś cudem zaprojektował, że projektowany poziom posadzki będzie PÓŁTORA METRA ponad poziomem gruntu. Okazało się, że to pomyłka pisarska i nikt wcześniej nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Dopiero geodeta, który na miejscu to zobaczył zadzwonił do mnie i ustaliliśmy z projektantem wspólną wersję. Szkoda, bo oznacza to, że konieczny chyba będzie projekt zamienny, gdyż według projektanta każda zmiana PZT jest istotna.  :sick:  Ale na razie kontynuujemy prace, a projekt zamienny zrobimy jak się tego najwyżej uzbiera więcej...

Tak to teraz wygląda:

----------


## Busters

> Witaj paoli  Rozgość się, tu każdy znajdzie kąt dla siebie 
> 
> Towarzysze niedoli budowlanej którzy będą mieć kominki - jaki komin wybraliście? 
> My mamy do wyboru Schiedel rondo + plus wentylacja lub Presto universus + wentylacja.
> 
> Ekipa doradza Schiedla, twierdząc że pod kątem jakości nie ma sobie równych. 
> Ktoś z Was przerabiał już ten temat?


Ja mam pekabet za polowe ceny, do palenia kilka razy w roku przez pierwsze pare lat wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Towarzysze niedoli budowlanej którzy będą mieć kominki - jaki komin wybraliście?


Jawar izostatyczny.

----------


## Bepo

> Bepo, dzięki za przyjęcie 
> Sama jestem zaskoczona szybkością naszych fachowców, wg umowy maja wyrobić się do końca października.
> Elewacja jest w trakcie permanentnej zmiany, średnio raz w tygodniu zmienia nam się wizja  Mamy czarną dachówkę i do niej musimy wszystko dopasować. Oka wyceniamy w kolorze szarym oraz orzechowym. Jeżeli wybierzemy szary to pewnie pójdziemy w tym kierunku, ale nie wiem czy nie wyjdzie zbyt smutno? Jeżeli wybierzemy orzech to zrobimy dodatki brązowe.
> Na razie mamy problem ze źle zamontowanymi oknami dachowymi-źle podwinęli membranę i co gorsza twierdza że tak ma być i już!
> Szukamy też ekip do instalacji i wykończeniówki.
> Mam małe pytanko-jaka ekipa robi ocieplenie dachu i płyty kartonowe na poddaszu? To będą ci sami co kładą tynki czy jeszcze inni?


Paoli, u nas są dwa rodzaje ocieplenia dachu- Thermano nakrokwiowe, które układali dekarze. Do tego będzie jeszcze styropian, ten ułoży ekipa od podwieszeń... albo my. Zobaczymy, czy zdecydujemy się sami kręcić G-K, bo mamy nad salonem 7m do sufitu, więc nie wiem co lepsze- zapłacić fachowcom, czy kupować rusztowania warszawskie  :Confused: 

Fachowców do ocieplenia poddasza + G-K weźmiemy na 99,99% z tej samej firmy, która murowała nam dom. Bardzo solidni i konkretni. Zwłaszcza majster.  :smile: 

Co do okna dachowego- dzwoń do kierownika budowy. Jak on potwierdzi, że tak może zostać, to OK. Jak nie, to będziesz miała argument, żeby firma naprawiała, co zepsuła.

----------


## Papucy

Hej gdzie kupowaliście kominek odpowietrzający kanalizację? Czy to się kupuje systemowy razem z dachówką ? Możecie polecić jakąś wyrzutnie dachową , czy macie instalację odgromową na dachu ? Kiedy mam montować uchwyty odgromowe mocujące drut na kalenicach dachowych ?

----------


## pesce

Marko, jak dawno mnie nie było.
W tej chwili u mnie dach przygotowany do pokrycia, w poniedziałek wchodzą . 
Okna pomierzone, zamówione .
Po oknach myśle nad zrobieniem instalacji elektrycznej i kanalizie, No i wtedy tynki albo nie. 
Bije sie z myślami .
Pewnie wiele będzie zależało od temperatur i tego czy znajdę kogoś porządnego do tynków.





> Hej gdzie kupowaliście kominek odpowietrzający kanalizację? Czy to się kupuje systemowy razem z dachówką ? Możecie polecić jakąś wyrzutnie dachową , czy macie instalację odgromową na dachu ? Kiedy mam montować uchwyty odgromowe mocujące drut na kalenicach dachowych ?


Ja kominki do kanalizy kupowałam wraz z dachówką. Wyrzutnie załatwił mi Oszczędny Grześ 

https://semifinland.pl/scoop-wyrzutn...200-vilpe.html

Na dachu cały odgrom ma montować elektryk jak juz dach skończą . Włącznie z uchwytami .

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Poczytajcie o tych kominkach, bo jak robiłem dach to warunkiem gwarancji  producentów są wszystkie elementy dachu z danego producenta, w tym dachówka z kominkiem (tak było w Creaton)

----------


## Papucy

> Poczytajcie o tych kominkach, bo jak robiłem dach to warunkiem gwarancji  producentów są wszystkie elementy dachu z danego producenta, w tym dachówka z kominkiem (tak było w Creaton)


Tak i dodatkowo............hmm mało kto spełni wszystkie warunki

----------


## Bepo

> Tak i dodatkowo............hmm mało kto spełni wszystkie warunki


Ciekawe... My mamy blachodachówkę Bratex Scandinavia i wszystko mamy od nich, nawet rynny, ale np. membrana jest już innej firmy. W umowie też nie mamy takiego zapisu. Pewnie co producent, to obyczaj.

----------


## pesce

> Poczytajcie o tych kominkach, bo jak robiłem dach to warunkiem gwarancji  producentów są wszystkie elementy dachu z danego producenta, w tym dachówka z kominkiem (tak było w Creaton)


Kupiłam kominki braasa , natomiast membranę wybrałam avaline . I tak mam niecertyfikowanych  dekarzy  :wink:  za to sprawdzonych  :smile:

----------


## Marcin_Ż

Z kominkami braasa jest mały problem. Są z plastiku i po paru latach nasłonecznienia zmieniają kolor (płowieją). Ja zakupiłem w hurtowni (tam gdzie kupowałem całość pokrycia) kominek odpowietrzający zbudowany z mojej dachówki bazowej (braas teviva) z wklejoną rurą ceramiczną zakończoną ceramicznym daszkiem. Cena jak dobrze pamiętam to 250 zł wraz z rurą elastyczną z tworzywa służącą jako przejściówka do instalacji. Tak na szybko znalazłem http://www.koncajs.pl/kominki-odpowi...tylacyjne.html, ale na pewno jest dużo więcej producentów.

----------


## d1gital

Chłopaki przygotowują zbrojenie a opaska przeciwwysadzeniowa już gotowa.  :smile:  Nie spodziewałem się, że obrys będzie taki duży (tzw. wiedziałem, ale na żywo robi wrażenie).

----------


## aghata86

W przyszlym tyg bedziemy zamawiac okna, ma przyjechac majster i zrobic pomiary. Beda okna Vetrex i mam pytanko czy tynkowaliscie otwory okienne przed pomiarem?

----------


## Kaizen

> czy tynkowaliscie otwory okienne przed pomiarem?


Szpachlowałem, żeby taśma mogła się szczelnie i skutecznie przykleić.

----------


## aghata86

> Szpachlowałem, żeby taśma mogła się szczelnie i skutecznie przykleić.


A to moze byc wyrównane zaprawą murarską ?

----------


## ag2a

Z czego murujesz i jak wyglądają otwory po wykonaniu? Montaż standardowy czy "ciepły"?

----------


## aghata86

No wlasnie mam dylemat. Nasz majster mowi zeby dac sobie spokoj z cieplym montazem, ze to nie duza roznica potem  a koszt okolo 2500zl dodatkowo. Nie wiem co robic. Murowalismy z porothermu

----------


## aghata86

Mowi ze przez 10 lat co on buduje to moze z 2 osoby skorzystaly z cieplego montazu.

----------


## ag2a

Wg mnie jeśli to będzie 2500 zł to rzeczywiście nie warto. Sami może to zrobić za kilka stówek wtedy warto otynkować ościeża

----------


## Papucy

> Wg mnie jeśli to będzie 2500 zł to rzeczywiście nie warto. Sami może to zrobić za kilka stówek wtedy warto otynkować ościeża


Jak można wykonać samemu ciepły montaż ? Czy chodzi tu o naklejenie taśm paroprzepuszczalnych i paroizolacyjnych?

----------


## ag2a

dokładnie i ewentualnie silikonowanie, można też zrobić tak jak @annatulipanna

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak można wykonać samemu ciepły montaż ? Czy chodzi tu o naklejenie taśm paroprzepuszczalnych i paroizolacyjnych?


Tak, chodzi o taśmy. Ale samemu tak dobrze nie zrobisz, jak już okna będą wstawione, bo wewnętrzne nakleja się od strony stykającej się z murem przed montażem. Do tego taśmy sobie trochę kosztują i nie dość, że montażyści mają pewnie maksymalne zniżki to jeszcze sprzedadzą razem z usługą czyli oszczędzasz 15% na VAT.

A co do pozycji w wycenie/na fakturze, to różna jest polityka. Np. moje okna w ofercie Oknoplastu miały dopłatę 1884zł netto ale od razu od tego rabat 50% czyli 942zł netto. MS 1600 zł netto krzyczało za taśmy z obydwu stron.

IMO warto. Daje przede wszystkim szczelność. A drugi istotny efekt to trwałość pianki.

----------


## paweł 40

IMO warto. Daje przede wszystkim szczelność. A drugi istotny efekt to trwałość pianki

ale czy te taśmy faktycznie coś dają? co uszczelniają?

----------


## Kaizen

> ale czy te taśmy faktycznie coś dają? co uszczelniają?


http://oknotest.pl/montaz-okien/co-d...ntaz-okien-pvc

----------


## Busters

Wiesz co jest szcselnosc budynku? Zrob wentylacje grawitacyjna zamontuj najlepsze okna jakie sa na rynku z nawietrznikami (zeby wentylacja dzialala) i zobaczysz jaki mialo sens wywalac duzo kasy na okna :d

----------


## Bepo

> Mowi ze przez 10 lat co on buduje to moze z 2 osoby skorzystaly z cieplego montazu.


My robimy montaż z listwami, ale bez ciepłych parapetów, bo kilku fachwców(m.in. firma murująca nam dom i inna, która będzie robić elewację) ostrzegają, że ciepłe parapety łatwo uszkodzić. Mamy zaplanowaną(i wykonaną) wentylację grawitacyjną, okna z nawiewnikami. Rozumiem, że można się emocjonować wybranym przez siebie rozwiązaniem(ja jaram się pompą ciepła), ale nie ma jednego słusznego(t.j. rodzaju wentylacji).  :wink:  U teściów dom jest ocieplony zaledwie 10 cm styropianu, okna nie mają nawiewników, ale w rogach pomieszczeń są kapilary(czyt. dziury) i zimą jest tam gorąco. A teść pali w piecu raz dziennie.

----------


## tkaczor123

Ciepły montaż ma sens jeżeli nie masz wentylacji grawitacyjnej. W tamtym roku 1 na 10 decydował się na taki montaż, kumpel pracuje w firmie montującej okna.
Mi wychodziło około 1600 zł dopłaty do ciepłego, same taśmy to koszt około 500zł można kupić na alledrogo. Otwory muszą być obrobione przed montażem.
Spróbuj dogadać się z montażystami przed montażem może zrobią Ci na fuche taniej, jak nie to zostaje Ci bawienie się po montażu.

----------


## Myjk

> ale bez ciepłych parapetów, bo kilku fachwców(m.in. firma murująca nam dom i inna, która będzie robić elewację) ostrzegają, że ciepłe parapety łatwo uszkodzić.


Jak robisz WG to ciepły parapet jest na szczaw potrzebny (argument o możliwości jego uszkodzenia jest zerowej wartości merytorycznej), bo jak napisał Busters nie ma sensu pociskać na dobre okna i szczelność budynku, jak się celowo kupuje okna z dziurami. Pomijam jaranie się, ale po prostu WG to najgorsze możliwe rozwiązanie zastosowane w domu energooszczędnym. 




> (ja jaram się pompą ciepła),


Z ciekawości, co wyszło z OZC?

----------


## Papucy

Z innej beczki . Zamawiam dachówkę wyliczając ilość w 100 % starczy jak przelicz ilość m2 dachu przez zużycie podane przez producenta , czy mam dawać jakiś zapas ? Mam dach 11 na 12 ( 132 m2 ) producent podaje Ilość sztuk/m2 9.4 - 9.9 czy wystarczy jak zamówię 1320 czy brać jakichś zapas , nie mam kominów i 2 okna dachowe . Czy robicie wyłaz dachowy w przypadku braku kominów ? 

Czy szpalety pod okna mogą być obrobione zaprawą cw ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Z innej beczki . Zamawiam dachówkę wyliczając ilość w 100 % starczy jak przelicz ilość m2 dachu przez zużycie podane przez producenta , czy mam dawać jakiś zapas ? Mam dach 11 na 12 ( 132 m2 ) producent podaje Ilość sztuk/m2 9.4 - 9.9 czy wystarczy jak zamówię 1320 czy brać jakichś zapas , nie mam kominów i 2 okna dachowe . Czy robicie wyłaz dachowy w przypadku braku kominów ?


Dachówki mają możliwość regulacji - żeby nie ciąć można każdą nasunąć mniej lub więcej na kolejną w pionie i w poziomie. Ale to pewne będzie dopiero przy rozmierzaniu łat. Do tego nie zaszkodzi trochę sobie zostawić na ewentualne naprawy. 

Mi ekipa polecała klej do zatapiania siatki. Ale zrobiłem cekolem C-35. Ważne, żeby był to materiał odporny na mróz i wilgoć. I obrobić trzeba tam, gdzie ma być taśma przyklejona - więc z zewnątrz kawałek muru (jak licujesz okna z murem) i kawałek wnęki okiennej.

----------


## Papucy

> (jak licujesz okna z murem) i kawałek wnęki okiennej.


Sorry ale wytłumaczcie mi proszę czy zlicowanie okna z murem jest standardową praktyką tzn czy ekipa montująca powinna wiedzieć wcześniej że ma zlicować , rozumiem że nie jest to wysunięcie okna w ocieplenie tylko maksymalne wysunięcie do zewnątrz szpalety tak aby można było zrobić nakład ze styropianu od zewnątrz ?

----------


## Myjk

> Sorry ale wytłumaczcie mi proszę czy zlicowanie okna z murem jest standardową praktyką tzn czy ekipa montująca powinna wiedzieć wcześniej że ma zlicować , rozumiem że nie jest to wysunięcie okna w ocieplenie tylko maksymalne wysunięcie do zewnątrz szpalety tak aby można było zrobić nakład ze styropianu od zewnątrz ?


Obecnie licowanie z murem to taki, można rzec, standard. Wątpię aby ktoś montował okna głębiej przy ścianie 2W. Nieliczni wysuwają okna ~2cm za mur aby zminimalizować mostek.

----------


## ag2a

Zależy też od rolet. Jeśli masz rolety nadstawnej to okna muszą być tak umieszczone by roleta od wewnątrz była zlucowana z murem a profil który jest na rolecie wyznacza grubość tynku

----------


## Papucy

Rolety będą do zabudowy czy można wtedy zlicować? A co z parapetami osadza się na styropianie?

----------


## Papucy

> Mi ekipa polecała klej do zatapiania siatki. Ale zrobiłem cekolem C-35. Ważne, żeby był to materiał odporny na mróz i wilgoć. I obrobić trzeba tam, gdzie ma być taśma przyklejona - więc z zewnątrz kawałek muru (jak licujesz okna z murem) i kawałek wnęki okiennej.


Jak gruba warstwa tego idzie , rozumiem że przed pomiarem ma być to wykonane?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak gruba warstwa tego idzie , rozumiem że przed pomiarem ma być to wykonane?


Tyle, co dla wyrównania i wygładzenia powierzchni. Mi poszło na 11 otworów z 1,5 worka włącznie z wypełnieniem zamków i naprawieniem jednego otworu gdzie ekipa od dachu ukruszyła mi krawędzie po obydwu stronach otworu.





> Sorry ale wytłumaczcie mi proszę czy zlicowanie okna z murem jest standardową praktyką


Licowanie to IMO optimum. Wysunięcie ze 2 cm teoretycznie jest lepsze, ale w praktyce wymaga dużej dokładności przy oklejaniu taśmami i potem obrabianiu ociepleniem. Więc jak robisz sam i się przyłożysz - to ma sens wysunięcie. A jak będą robiły ekipy, to szybciej więcej to zepsuje, niż poprawi.
Ale przy montażu rolet to one pewnie wymuszą głębokość montażu i to one (skrzynki - zwłaszcza po rozwinięciu pancerza) będą mostkiem cieplnym nad którym trzeba popracować, żeby zminimalizować.

----------


## d1gital

Wyszły 53 godziny pracy koparki (z czego 10 godzin zajęło wyrównanie działki, na której był wał 2 metry wysokości * 20 szerokości * 2 metry grubości przy podstawie), więc to bolało finansowo, ale nie tak bardzo jak piasek, którego wyszło sporo więcej niż w kosztorysie. Kosztorysant nie wziął pod uwagę, że mamy (mieliśmy) na działce oczko wodne, na zasypanie którego poszło prawie 120 kubików piasku.  :eek:  A dzisiaj niestety pada, więc prace stały w miejscu...

----------


## Doli.

> Wyszły 53 godziny pracy koparki (z czego 10 godzin zajęło wyrównanie działki, na której był wał 2 metry wysokości * 20 szerokości * 2 metry grubości przy podstawie), więc to bolało finansowo, ale nie tak bardzo jak piasek, którego wyszło sporo więcej niż w kosztorysie. Kosztorysant nie wziął pod uwagę, że mamy (mieliśmy) na działce oczko wodne, na zasypanie którego poszło prawie 120 kubików piasku.  A dzisiaj niestety pada, więc prace stały w miejscu...


Łączę się w piaskowym bólu  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

Jeszcze wracając do okien - w przypadku jak okna są zlicowane to parapety osadza się na styropianie elewacyjnym ?

----------


## ag2a

tak lub na "ciepłym parapecie"

----------


## swieja

Czym będziecie wykańczać ewentualny komin? Klinkierem? Tynkiem mozaikowym? Tynkiem zwykłym? Inną okładziną? Dopasujecie go do koloru dachu, elewacji czy podmurówki? 
A deska wykańczająca dach, jeśli jest to do czego powinna pasować? Do drewna z którego będę robić ganek? 
Dach w kolorze miedziana angoba Braasa, rynny grafitowe (miały być brązowe, ale mąż się pomylił), okna białe... 
Mam pustkę w głowie, kompletnie nie wiem co do czego i jak przypasować.

Co do wykończenia otworów okiennych, właśnie też się zastanawiamy czy trzeba je wyrównać przed pomiarem i przyszłym montażem. Dzięki za rzucenie światła  :smile: 

U nas na budowie zonk.
W projekcie jest błąd, w rzucie poddasza strop nad schodami zachodzi na nie, w projekcie stropu nie zachodzi i otwór nad schodami jest dużo większy. Majster oczywiście zrobił jak w projekcie stropu, nie porównał tego nikt z rzutem zrobionym przez architekta. Powstał bardzo wygodny otwór nad głową, gdy się schodzi po schodach. Za to na piętrze nie mieszczą się w tym miejscu drzwi do łazienki bo zostało za mało podłogi... normalnie udusić to za mało. 
Teraz albo zmiany w układzie piętra albo dolewanie stropu.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Dopasuj do sąsiadów, żeby nie było dachowej mozaiki  :big tongue: 
A tak serio  :wink:  komin prawdopodobnie tynkiem strukturalnym pod kolor dachu (antracyt), bo mało kto na komin zwraca uwagę.
Deska wykańczająca dach - chcemy pod kolor okien.

----------


## annatulipanna

*swieja*, ja się podpinam pod słowa  *jak_to_możliwe*. Mam już to wykonane i moim zdaniem wygląda dobrze  :wink: 









Komin mam mały i nie rzucający się w oczy. Z daleka ładnie zlewa się z dachem. Chyba nie wyglądałoby zbyt dobrze, gdyby wyróżniał się na tle dachu taki mikrus. Co innego duży, reprezentatywny komin  :wink:  Wtedy można poszaleć i dopasowywać go do innych elementów domu, czy to elewacji, podmurówki czy innych detali.
Tynk mozaikowy to chyba najtańsza opcja, z tych w miarę trwałych. Za pojemnik tynku zapłaciłam poniżej 150 zł a zostało go sporo, także pewnie pójdzie na cokół i może na słup. 

Co do koloru desek czołowych, u mnie dopasowane są do stolarki okiennej i drzwiowej oraz podbitki. U Ciebie tych kolorów jest trochę więcej, do okien nie dopasujesz, więc zdecydowanie dopasowałabym do drewna na ganku. No chyba, że podbitkę planujesz białą, to wtedy i do okien dopasujesz  :wink: 

Moi sąsiedzi mają dachówkę jakąś ceglaną, komin w tym samym kolorze (klinkier) i deski czołowe dopasowane do koloru dachu. Przy czym okna, drzwi i belki na tarasie, podtrzymujące daszek - w kolorze jasnym (może winchester). I właśnie z tym tarasem mi się gryzie kolor deski czołowej. Gdyby deska czołowa była w kolorze desek tarasowych wyglądałoby to zdecydowaniem lepiej moim zdaniem. No ale to rzecz gustu  :wink: 

*swieja*, a jakie planujesz parapety zewnętrzne i do czego chcesz je dopasować??

----------


## swieja

Nie ma do czego dopasować bo obok budują się dwa domy i ani jeden nie wykończony  :big tongue: 
Ale ten, który stoi obok ma już dach w kolorze mojego  :wink: 

Na komin będzie chyba ten tynk mozaikowy. 

Annatulipanna, trudne pytania zadajesz  :wink:  Czyli kolejny element, który muszę do czegoś dopasować  :bash:  
Impregnat do drewna (deska czołowa i ganek) muszę więc dopasować do grafitowych rynien. Będzie "heban brazylisjki v11 vidaronu. Kolor jest brązowy ale ciemny i chłodny. Parapety chciałabym ceramiczne. Wychodzi na to, że muszą być też grafitowe. A elewacja wychodzi jasno szara lub szaro beżowa.

----------


## annatulipanna

*swieja*, ten heban vidaronu bardzo ładny jest  :wink:  
A parapety, no cóż bardzo ważna rzecz na "już". Też mnie pospieszali z wyborem, bo odwlekałam to w czasie. Chciałam po taniości jakieś blaszaki kupić, ale i budowlańcy i KB odradzali mi ten wybór. Padło na płytki Przysucha "Noc polarna". Pierwsze płytki parapetowe, które wpadły mi w oko. Na dodatek były dostępne w mojej pobliskiej hurtowni i jakiś rabacik dostałam, także za materiał na wszystkie okna zapłaciłam 540 zł (8 parapetów, w tym jeden 2,5 m). Cena mega zadowalająca, jak liczyłam koszt blaszaków, wychodziło mi drożej. Także polecam, jakby co  :wink:  
Wrzuć może jakieś rzuty swojego domu. Ciekawa jestem bryły i elewacji.

----------


## swieja

Te parapety przysucha też widziałam i bardzo mi się podobały. Skoro polecasz to mocno wezmę je pod uwagę. Na moje parapety wyszłoby około 750 zł. I kolor "Noc polarna" idealny  :smile: 

Tak wygląda mój zlepek wizualizacyjny. Może coś z tego będzie. Na razie mi się podoba. Mąż odetchną z ulgą, bo wisiała nad nim wizja wypominania tej rynny do końca życia.

Edit:
Zapomniałam o drzwiach. Wygląda na to, że też muszą być ciemne, grafitowe lub granatowe. A na schody i podłogę na ganku terakota. 



Nie ma to jak wizualizacja. W głowie mi się to wszystko nie układało.

Dom na razie w stanie opłakanym, nie ma co pokazywać, mokre mury i zielona więźba dachowa. Ale mam szkic poglądowy jak ma wyglądać ostatecznie:





Dach ma być bezokapowy. Na wykuszu miała być elewacja z klinkieru albo jakiejś kamiennej okładziny, ale trzeba ciąć koszty.

----------


## Papucy

> Co do wykończenia otworów okiennych, właśnie też się zastanawiamy czy trzeba je wyrównać przed pomiarem i przyszłym montażem. Dzięki za rzucenie światła 
> 
> .


No właśnie już w 5 firmie jak dopytywałem to twierdzą że nie trzeba obrabiać szpalet że taśma się przyklei bez problemu.I bądź tu mądry . Zastanawiam się czym zabezpieczyć taśmy , chyba maks 3 miechy mogą być narażone na UV . Koszt taśm w najlepszej ofercie u mnie to 1,3 k parapety ciepłe wszyscy odradzają ;/ .

----------


## d1gital

Wczoraj byli geotechnik i wskaźnik zagęszczenia w 6 badanych miejscach wyniósł 1. Chłopaki się postarali. 

A dziś niestety budowa stoi z powodu deszczu. Spód wyłożony błękitnym XPSem i sąsiad się śmiał, że wygląda jak basen, szczególnie że dziś było w tym sporo wody.  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Koszt taśm w najlepszej ofercie u mnie to 1,3 k parapety ciepłe wszyscy odradzają ;/ .


Taśmy - masz na myśli rozprężne, czy te paroprzepuszczalne?
Czym argumentują odradzając ciepłe parapety?

----------


## Papucy

Paroprzepuszczalne Ilbruck . Że się nie zwróci, mało kto to bierze itd itp , ale koszt nie taki straszny wiec jeszcze się zastanawiam.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ja rozważam te taśmy, ale dlatego, że ochronią piankę montażową przed UV i ewentualnie da dodatkową szczelność.
Ciepłe parapety możesz zamienić na 2, 3cm pasek z XPSa na szerokość i głębokość otworu okiennego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja rozważam te taśmy, ale dlatego, że ochronią piankę montażową przed UV


Jak mogą chronić, jak to je trzeba chronić przed UV bo nie jest odporna?
Za to chroni piankę przed wilgocią która zamarzając i rozmarzając powoduje jej erozję.




> Ciepłe parapety możesz zamienić na 2, 3cm pasek z XPSa na szerokość i głębokość otworu okiennego.


Podstawowym plusem ciepłego parapetu jest to, że jest wyprofilowany i pasuje i do muru, i do profilu, i do parapetu zewnętrznego i wewnętrznego. Oraz do izolacji pod nim. Nie ma miejsca do zepsucia szczelności.
Jak dasz XPSa na szerokość głębokość otworu okiennego to musisz dać okno na listwie podokiennej której izolacyjność jest niezła, ale daleko jej do XPSa. I to będzie mostek pomiędzy parapetem zewnętrznym a wewnętrznym od którego zapewne wzięła się nazwa, bo powoduje że parapet jest zimny wewnątrz.

Popatrz na przekroje jak wygląda montaż na ciepłym parapecie, a jak na listwie podokiennej.





Szczególnie istotne jest miejsce gdzie spotyka się mur konstrukcyjny z parapetem zewnętrznym i listwą podokienną i analogiczne spotkanie parapetu wewnętrznego z listwą i murem. I gorzej izolujący materiał konstrukcyjny, tym większy mostek. Przy ciepłym parapecie cały parapet wewnętrzny i zewnętrzny jest dobrze odizolowany od muru a obydwa parapety od siebie.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nas od ciepłych parapetów odciągają, tłumacząc, że otwór okienny nigdy nie jest idealny i ten "idealny" ciepły parapet nigdy do końca się w niego nie wpasuje.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nas od ciepłych parapetów odciągają, tłumacząc, że otwór okienny nigdy nie jest idealny i ten "idealny" ciepły parapet nigdy do końca się w niego nie wpasuje.


Do czego ma nie pasować? Płaski dół do płaskiego muru czy wyprofilowana góra do ramy okiennej? Czy może do parapetu?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Te parapety przysucha też widziałam i bardzo mi się podobały. Skoro polecasz to mocno wezmę je pod uwagę. Na moje parapety wyszłoby około 750 zł. I kolor "Noc polarna" idealny 
> 
> Tak wygląda mój zlepek wizualizacyjny. Może coś z tego będzie. Na razie mi się podoba. Mąż odetchną z ulgą, bo wisiała nad nim wizja wypominania tej rynny do końca życia.
> 
> Edit:
> Zapomniałam o drzwiach. Wygląda na to, że też muszą być ciemne, grafitowe lub granatowe. A na schody i podłogę na ganku terakota. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kochana! Piękny ten Twój dom. Ładna bryła, fajne okna i ten ganek...  Co ja Ci moje zdjęcia pokazuję, prostego skromnego domku w lesie, jak u Ciebie to zupełnie inna bajka  :wink:  Drzwi, rzeczywiście, biorąc pod uwagę powyższe wybory z wizualizacji, wybrałabym grafitowe, czy antracytowe. 
Ale przy całości, jakoś te białe okna mi wtedy nie pasują. Chyba pokusiłabym się o antracytowe. Albo cała stolarka okienna i drzwiowa w kolorze ciemnego drewna, tak jak deska czołowa  :wink: 
Nie wiem, czy elewację chcesz taką dworkową, czy raczej prostą, lżejszą.
Ale przy dworkowej, te parapety Przysuchy mogą być za delikatne. One są cieńsze od tradycyjnych parapetów klinkierowych, wyglądają dużo lżej. Mnie się ten efekt bardzo podoba, ale u nas ma być prosto, można wręcz powiedzieć, prawie ascetycznie  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jak mogą chronić, jak to je trzeba chronić przed UV bo nie jest odporna?
> Za to chroni piankę przed wilgocią która zamarzając i rozmarzając powoduje jej erozję.
> 
> 
> 
> Podstawowym plusem ciepłego parapetu jest to, że jest wyprofilowany i pasuje i do muru, i do profilu, i do parapetu zewnętrznego i wewnętrznego. Oraz do izolacji pod nim. Nie ma miejsca do zepsucia szczelności.
> Jak dasz XPSa na szerokość głębokość otworu okiennego to musisz dać okno na listwie podokiennej której izolacyjność jest niezła, ale daleko jej do XPSa. I to będzie mostek pomiędzy parapetem zewnętrznym a wewnętrznym od którego zapewne wzięła się nazwa, bo powoduje że parapet jest zimny wewnątrz.
> 
> Popatrz na przekroje jak wygląda montaż na ciepłym parapecie, a jak na listwie podokiennej.
> ...


Wg mnie ten drugi schemat nie jest prawidłowy. Przecież parapet zewnętrzny, nawet jeśli nie użyto ciepłych parapetów z XPS, jest osadzany na styropianie elewacyjnym, który nachodzi na listwę podokienną do takiej samej wysokości pod oknem, jak ciepły parapet na pierwszym schemacie. Przynajmniej u mnie tak to wygląda:



Styropian elewacyjny był docinany pod skosem, aby bezpośrednio na nim montować parapety. Tutaj nie ma mowy o zetknięciu się parapetu z murem.
Przypominam, że sama listwa podokienna również nie ma kontaktu z murem, ponieważ stoi na XPS-ie. 
Choć sama tego nie wykorzystałam, uważam, że ciepłe parapety to super rozwiązanie. I gdyby nie fakt, że miałam sporo XPS-a do wykorzystania (i nadal mam  :wink: ), to może pokusiłabym się o gotowe parapety. Jednak w mojej sytuacji, byłby to spory dodatkowy koszt. 
Podobnie z taśmami. Wiedziałam, jak chcę obrobić okna od zewnątrz i że jeśli tego dopilnuję, będzie ok. Moich budowlańców znam i wiem, czego mogę się po nich spodziewać. Ekipy od okien nie znałam. I patrząc, na ich montaż i podejście do tzw. ciepłego montażu, cieszę się, że zdecydowałam się na montaż tradycyjny. Na spokojnie poprawiliśmy niedociągnięcia w obróbce okien, podczas robienia elewacji. I tutaj znowu, gdybym miała sprawdzoną ekipę od okien, pokusiłabym się o montaż z taśmami. Jednak strach przed niepoprawnym montażem wziął górę  :wink:  

Ale argumenty, w stylu, że ciepłego parapetu nie da się dopasować do nierównego otworu, to lekka przesada  :wink:  Mój XPS, jakoś dało się dopasować, choć ani mur, ani ramki z XPS-a nie były idealne  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Wg mnie ten drugi schemat nie jest prawidłowy. Przecież parapet zewnętrzny, nawet jeśli nie użyto ciepłych parapetów z XPS, jest osadzany na styropianie elewacyjnym, który nachodzi na listwę podokienną do takiej samej wysokości pod oknem, jak ciepły parapet na pierwszym schemacie. Przynajmniej u mnie tak to wygląda:


IMO żadna różnica, czy pod oknem i dookoła jest pianka, czy pianka i XPS. Pianka ma nawet lepszą lambdę. Ale to tak na marginesie.

A ile zachodzi izolacja na listwę - to zależy od parapetu. Na schemacie, który wrzucałem jest blaszany parapet który potrzebuje sporo miejsca.
Przy płytkach wystarczy mniej miejsca i na ciepły parapet kładzie się jeszcze ze 2cm styropianu żeby akurat wsunąć płytkę na styk.
Ale nawet w sytuacji, gdy zewnętrzny parapet nie styka się z murem, to dalej zewnętrzny od wewnętrznego oddziela tylko listwa podokienna PCW (zazwyczaj) która  jest dużo gorszym izolatorem, niż XPS. Dlatego ciepły parapet IMO ma sens (albo chociaż listwa podokienna z XPS a nie PCV - taka namiastka ciepłego parapetu).

----------


## Kaizen

> Te parapety przysucha też widziałam i bardzo mi się podobały.


Pamiętaj, że to jest ceramika. I nie są idealnie równe. Więc sporo w rękach ekipy, jak bardzo to będzie raziło. U mnie zrobili tak, żeby było równo pod oknem. Niektórym nie odpowiada taka estetyka - wtedy lepiej wybrać imitację z blachy. Sam parapet z blachy (najlepiej aluminiowej) IMO wygląda świetnie. Ale zakończenia takich imitacji wyglądają tragicznie.



Przy równaniu do zewnętrznej krawędzi wyglądałoby jeszcze gorzej. Pewnie jakiś kompromis wyglądałby najlepiej.

----------


## jaromkv

Jak wygląda sprawa podbicia dziennika budowy. W zasadzie PnB uprawomocniło mi się 10 września. Jest na to jakiś czas ? Gdzieś wczytałem, że jest to termin trzech dni od uprawomocnienia decyzji. Wiem, że trzeba odwiedzić Starostwo w tym celu.
W zasadzie to nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie coś trzeba podbić. Z budową startuję dopiero na wiosnę i nie spieszy mi się. Dowiedziałem się dziś przy załatwianiu spraw z kredytem.

----------


## annatulipanna

> IMO żadna różnica, czy pod oknem i dookoła jest pianka, czy pianka i XPS. Pianka ma nawet lepszą lambdę. Ale to tak na marginesie.


Gdyby to było bez różnicy, to kto by się bawił w montaż okien w ociepleniu?




> A ile zachodzi izolacja na listwę - to zależy od parapetu. Na schemacie, który wrzucałem jest blaszany parapet który potrzebuje sporo miejsca.


Ale nadal nie powinien on mieć kontaktu z murem.





> Ale nawet w sytuacji, gdy zewnętrzny parapet nie styka się z murem, to dalej zewnętrzny od wewnętrznego oddziela tylko listwa podokienna PCW (zazwyczaj) która  jest dużo gorszym izolatorem, niż XPS. Dlatego ciepły parapet IMO ma sens (albo chociaż listwa podokienna z XPS a nie PCV - taka namiastka ciepłego parapetu).


Całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam, o czym pisałam we wcześniejszym poście. 
Moje wątpliwości wzbudziła Twoja wypowiedź:




> Szczególnie istotne jest miejsce gdzie spotyka się mur konstrukcyjny z parapetem zewnętrznym i listwą podokienną i analogiczne spotkanie parapetu wewnętrznego z listwą i murem. I gorzej izolujący materiał konstrukcyjny, tym większy mostek. Przy ciepłym parapecie cały parapet wewnętrzny i zewnętrzny jest dobrze odizolowany od muru a obydwa parapety od siebie.


W moim przypadku mur konstrukcyjny nie styka się ani z parapetem zewnętrznym, ani z listwą podokienną, mimo, że nie mam ciepłych parapetów, stąd poprzedni post  :wink: 
 Co nie zmienia faktu, że jak najbardziej popieram montaż na ciepłych parapetach.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Pamiętaj, że to jest ceramika. I nie są idealnie równe. Więc sporo w rękach ekipy, jak bardzo to będzie raziło. U mnie zrobili tak, żeby było równo pod oknem. Niektórym nie odpowiada taka estetyka - wtedy lepiej wybrać imitację z blachy. Sam parapet z blachy (najlepiej aluminiowej) IMO wygląda świetnie. Ale zakończenia takich imitacji wyglądają tragicznie.
> 
> 
> 
> Przy równaniu do zewnętrznej krawędzi wyglądałoby jeszcze gorzej. Pewnie jakiś kompromis wyglądałby najlepiej.


Nie strasz *swieji*  :wink:  
Przecież od ceramiki, czy np. od cegieł nikt nie wymaga, żeby były idealnie równe. Moje płytki nie miały rażących różnic i położone są bardzo przyzwoicie (jak na mój gust). U Ciebie rzeczywiście trochę koślawo wyszło, ale na pewno całościowo nie rzuca się to specjalnie w oczy. Chociaż wygląda, jakby spadków nie było. Ale może to złudzenie.


Dzisiaj specjalnie cyknęłam fotkę parapetu, który ma 1,5 metra:



Nie jest idealnie równo, ale przecież to nie apteka  :wink:   Przyglądając się szczegółowo, dostrzega się jakieś nierówności, ale patrząc całościowo na okno, wygląda idealnie  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdyby to było bez różnicy, to kto by się bawił w montaż okien w ociepleniu?


Wysunięcie okna powoduje zmniejszenie mostka poprzez zwiększenie warstwy izolacji jaka oddziela mur od temperatur zewnętrznych. Zasadniczo powoduje, że cała warstwa ocieplenia (20cm czy więcej) izoluje mur od temperatury zewnętrznej, bo mur ma styczność wyłącznie z powietrzem wewnątrz domu, czyli z ogrzanym. 
Czemu nikt nie idzie w zwiększanie grubości izolacji od muru okna zlicowanego z murem? Bo 20cm dookoła trochę utrudniłoby stabilny montaż.

Ale tak naprawdę zastąpienie 2cm BK 2 cm XPS nie robi zauważalnej różnicy. Zastąpienie 6 czy 8 cm profilu PCW XPSem - robi różnicę. I grubość większa i różnica lambdy większa.

----------


## tkaczor123

Na załączonym zdjęciu od  Kaizen złudzenie jest jakby parapet nie trzymał lini z drugim w dodatku spad na 0.

----------


## Papucy

Hej, o ile obniżaliście ścianę szczytową tzn jaką grubości izolacji poziomej tam zastosować. Czy kłaść to od razu czy dopiero po przykryciu dachu ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Na załączonym zdjęciu od  Kaizen złudzenie jest jakby parapet nie trzymał lini z drugim w dodatku spad na 0.


Zgadza się, spadku nie było. Dwa razy wykonawca poprawiał niektóre parapety, żeby był. Ale nie zmieniło to rozjeżdżania się drugiego końca płytek, jak jeden koniec był na równo.

----------


## annatulipanna

*Papucy*, najlepiej byłoby zastosować taką samą grubość izolacji na szczytach, jaką planujesz na elewacji. U mnie więźbę zrobili tylko 5cm wyżej od ściany szczytowej. Nabijaliśmy łaty na krokwie, celem zwiększenia miejsca na izolację na ścianach szczytowych. Teraz mam 9cm przestrzeni między szczytami a membraną. Na ściany szczytowe pójdzie piana PUR w trakcie izolacji dachu.

----------


## Papucy

> *Papucy*, najlepiej byłoby zastosować taką samą grubość izolacji na szczytach, jaką planujesz na elewacji. U mnie więźbę zrobili tylko 5cm wyżej od ściany szczytowej. Nabijaliśmy łaty na krokwie, celem zwiększenia miejsca na izolację na ścianach szczytowych. Teraz mam 9cm przestrzeni między szczytami a membraną. Na ściany szczytowe pójdzie piana PUR w trakcie izolacji dachu.


OK, to daje 20 . Czy to ma być wklejone przed nabiciem łat itd ? Czy jak nie zrobię tego teraz to nie będzie problemu z wciśnięciem styro w tą szczelinę przez ekipę od ocieplenia? Jak będzie wygodniej ?

----------


## ag2a

Najwygodniej jest przy murowaniu

----------


## Papucy

ok, dzięki . Czy macie doświadczenia z oknami tarasowymi PSK jakie są za i przeciw , zastanawiamy się z żoną czy jest sens dopłacać 6K do HST.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zgadza się, spadku nie było. Dwa razy wykonawca poprawiał niektóre parapety, żeby był. Ale nie zmieniło to rozjeżdżania się drugiego końca płytek, jak jeden koniec był na równo.


Czyli u Ciebie po prostu skopali montaż parapetów. Może te krzywizny wcale nie są spowodowane nierównymi płytkami, tylko robotą majstrów. Moje płytki Przysuchy były ok, także tym bardziej mogę polecić ten model. 
Najdłuższy parapet (2,5 metra) również wygląda równo i nie ma żadnych odchyłów między krawędziami parapetu:

----------


## Kaizen

> Może te krzywizny wcale nie są spowodowane nierównymi płytkami, tylko robotą majstrów.


Są krzywe. Pokazywali mi przed montażem zapowiadając, że jak zrobią równo pod oknem to dalej się rozjadą.






> 


Z tej perspektywy moje też nieźle wyglądają. A pokaż fotkę gdzie widać z podobnej perspektywy, jak moje (wzdłuż linii). I masz wyrównane pod na styku z oknem?

----------


## annatulipanna

Nie mam dokładniejszego zdjęcia. Może dzisiaj będę na budowie, albo jutro to cyknę fotkę. Moje parapety są równe i pod oknem i przy zewnętrznych krawędziach. Oczywiście nie jest to "równość" taka, jak przy jednolitym parapecie, ale nie ma mowy o żadnych rażących odchyłach.
*Kaizen*, ja nie chcę się tutaj licytować, kto ma lepsze parapety i udowadniać, że moje są takie idealne. 
Tylko trochę niepotrzebnie siejesz wątpliwość w sprawie parapetów klinkierowych. Widziałam wiele takich parapetów (w obecnym domu też mam klinkierowe od prawie 20 lat) i są proste. Może trafiłeś wadliwą partię, albo producenta, który nie trzyma wymiarów. Mi to jednak wygląda na wadę montażu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Może trafiłeś wadliwą partię, albo producenta, który nie trzyma wymiarów. Mi to jednak wygląda na wadę montażu.


Pewnie dałoby się, jak pisałem, idąc na kompromis dając trochę krzywo przy oknie i trochę krzywo na zewnątrz uzyskać najlepszy kompromis i przy tym samym materiale wyglądałoby lepiej (a z daleka to i równanie do zewnętrznej estetycznie by najlepiej wyglądało).
Chcę jednak zwrócić uwagę, że parapety klinkierowe (podobnie jak każda ceramika) nie trzyma idealnie wymiarów i płaszczyzn co niektórym przeszkadza. Więc warto mieć tego świadomość wybierając ceramikę. I dotyczy to tak samo płytek tarasowych, parapetów, klinkieru, dachówek czy daszków i profili ogrodzeniowych.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Chcę jednak zwrócić uwagę, że parapety klinkierowe (podobnie jak każda ceramika) nie trzyma idealnie wymiarów i płaszczyzn co niektórym przeszkadza. Więc warto mieć tego świadomość wybierając ceramikę. I dotyczy to tak samo płytek tarasowych, parapetów, klinkieru, dachówek czy daszków i profili ogrodzeniowych.


Amen  :wink:

----------


## d1gital

Orkan dał się we znaki i nie było prądu, nie było jak ciąć stali, a nawet nie było wody, bo pompa zaopatrująca wieś w wodę jest oczywiście na prąd. W związku z tym dwa dni przestoju i betonowanie dopiero po weekendzie. Eh...

----------


## aghata86

My mamy juz zalane schody i wieniec, wszystko gotowe pod wiezbe ktora ma byc w pon lub wtorek. Kominy bedziemy miec klinkierowe. Dachowka Roben Monza Plus tobago glazurowana.

----------


## Papucy

Zastanawiam się czy poszerzenia o wysokości ok 25 cm pod okna tarasowe 300 cm szerokości będą stabilne, mają być wzmocnione . Czy mam zwrócić na coś szczególnie uwagę podczas montażu poszerzeń? 

Czy drzwi wejściowe też mogą być osadzone na poszerzeniu?Powinny?

Mam dylemat jakie drzwi wejściowe zastosować do pomieszczenia technicznego ( PC ) czy macie może jakieś pomysły ?

Jaką macie grubość wylewki w projekcie u mnie 8 cm plus siatka zbrojona , Czy nie za grubo?



Załącznik 398261

----------


## annatulipanna

> My mamy juz zalane schody i wieniec, wszystko gotowe pod wiezbe ktora ma byc w pon lub wtorek. Kominy bedziemy miec klinkierowe. Dachowka Roben Monza Plus tobago glazurowana.


U mnie też Monza Plus  :wink:  Wygląda bardzo estetycznie. Chciałam początkowo dachówkę płaską. Cieszę się, że mamy tradycyjną  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

Jest zwycięstwo  :wink:  może uda się obejrzeć finał w nowym domu.

----------


## annatulipanna

To kiedy planujesz się wprowadzać *Papucy* ??

----------


## Papucy

Jak najwcześniej  :roll eyes:   finał może uda się obejrzeć siedząc na palecie przed takim cudeńkiem. 
Zaczęliśmy 21/08, w tym tygodniu murowanie szczytów  za 5 tyg okna . Elektryk i hydraulik mają wejść w listopadzie  , tynki jak się uda przed zimą też wykonamy - ekipa wstępnie zamówiona , przez zimę rozkładam WM styro na podłogę , podłogówka i wylewki chyba już na wiosnę , pompa i ocieplenie poddasza  w marcu lub kwietniu.

----------


## Hellenaj

cześć!

U mnie dziś ciąg dlaszy ścianek działowych. Powiem Wam tak: stan zero, cieszy, ściany nosne bardzo cieszą, ale jak mogę "wejść" do pokoju czy łazienki to już w ogole meeeeeega uczucie! Co prawda dachu nad głową brak, ale radość jest  :wink:  
w czwartek wiązary. Dekarz przekłada termin ojjjj bardzo mi się to nie podoba..... bylismy umowieni na koniec września - teraz nie potrafi powiedzieć mi, kiedy wejdzie do mnie... chyba żart jakiś nie? dzisiaj mam się skontaktować z inną firma, możliwe że w ostatnim momencie zmienię ekipę od dachu.....

poza tym w piątek był pan na pomiarach okien, czekam na wycenę. dziś ma być pan z jeszcze innej firmy. Jeśli w tym tygodniu podpiszę umowę, to okna powinny być na początku listopada. Moze zdązymy z instalacjami i tynkami przed zimą  - o ile dach będzie:/ pogodziłam się już jednak z tym, że zimą możemy stanąc....

----------


## annatulipanna

> Z tej perspektywy moje też nieźle wyglądają. A pokaż fotkę gdzie widać z podobnej perspektywy, jak moje (wzdłuż linii). I masz wyrównane pod na styku z oknem?


Chciałam już nie wracać do tematu, ale skoro napisałam wcześniej, że pokażę zdjęcia z podobnej perspektywy, to nie mogę być gołosłowna:









Jest to mój najszerszy parapet (2,5 metra) i uważam, że nie ma się do czego przyczepić. (No chyba, że ktoś musi, to coś się zawsze znajdzie  :wink: )
Ogólnie całe okno było zapiaszczone, jakąś szmatkę znalazłam i przetarłam trochę, żeby na zdjęciu nie straszyło. W każdym razie, ja jak najbardziej polecam parapety klinkierowe, mimo, że płytki nie są idealnie równe  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Chciałam już nie wracać do tematu, ale skoro napisałam wcześniej, że pokażę zdjęcia z podobnej perspektywy, to nie mogę być gołosłowna: (foto)
> Jest to mój najszerszy parapet (2,5 metra) i uważam, że nie ma się do czego przyczepić. (No chyba, że ktoś musi, to coś się zawsze znajdzie )
> Ogólnie całe okno było zapiaszczone, jakąś szmatkę znalazłam i przetarłam trochę, żeby na zdjęciu nie straszyło. W każdym razie, ja jak najbardziej polecam parapety klinkierowe, mimo, że płytki nie są idealnie równe


Też nie wiem o co chodzi z piętnowaniem parapetów klinkierowych. W zeszłym tygodniu własnoręcznie takie kładłem w obecnym domu (przy okazji wprawianiu się w budowlance przy docieplaniu okien elewacyjnych) i choć mam znacznie większe "fugi" prawie 1 cm (bo leniwy jestem i mi się docinać płytek nie chciało, albo wykuwać dziur w murze -- okna i tak są pod znacznym okapem i rzadko tam widać wodę) oraz podkład był krzywy jak diabli, to jednak wyszło równo. W nowym domu też sobie zrobię klinkierowe.

----------


## d1gital

Jupi!!! Stan zero jest, płyta wylana  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  Moja wioska była 60 godzin bez prądu i wody po orkanie (a dom ogrzewamy prądem, więc trochę daje do myślenia), ale w końcu w niedzielę wszystko naprawiano i nawet pogoda nie doskwierała. Panowie dali radę i ogólnie jestem zadowolony, chociaż komunikacyjnie mogłoby być lepiej.  :smile:  Teraz czas na murowanie! Wkleje jakieś fotki jak tylko dam radę.  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

Swieja! U nas kominy z blachy, taka sama jak przy obróbce dachu. Dach czarny, rynny też. Okna, drzwi,  parapety, podbitka złoty dąb. Analizujemy wcześniej każdy detal żeby właśnie nie wychodziły takie zonki kolorystyczne. Wiadomo też że może nam coś umknąć ale to już mówi się trudno  :wink:

----------


## swieja

d1digital gratuluję  :smile: 

annatulipanna dzięki wielkie, bardzo ładne te parapety. Myślę, że będą fajnie pasować. Domek nie miał być w zasadzie dworkiem. Bryła wysoka, dach bezokapowy i gzyms przypominają raczej domy poniemieckie we Wrocku i okolicach. Ciągnie mnie chyba w tą stronę bardziej. No ale ganek wyszedł staropolski, tak go nazwał nasz sąsiad  :smile: 
Więc będzie poniemiecka willa ze staropolskim gankiem  :wink:  Wcale nie chcę zbytniego retro, samo tak mi jakoś wychodzi. Z resztą w środku też tak chyba wyjdzie, bo już kupiłam płytki do kuchni i na korytarz: 
Vives calvet gris


Nadadzą ton wszystkiemu bo będzie ich sporo od samego wejścia
Parapety wpisują się w moje gusta więc pewnie będą te same co u ciebie  :smile:  I mają dokładnie ten sam kolor co moje nieszczęsne rynny.

Dekarze nie zachwycają pracą i swoim zapałem. Jak tylko majstra zabrakło na budowie, chłopcy zaczęli snuć się od ściany do ściany przenosząc po jednej deseczce... żal patrzeć normalnie  :wink:  

Ruda małpa ja też bym tak chętnie zrobiła, ale mąż mi nie daje szansy. Ja sobie oglądam inspiracje, planuję, ale muszę pojechać z nim i na żywo zobaczyć, a on się wykręca bo nigdy nie jest odpowiedni moment. Za to nagle pyta co ma zamówić, bo właśnie składa zamówienie i ja mam mu powiedzieć DZIŚ!

Powiem wam, że zupełnie inaczej wyobrażałam sobie tą budowę  :smile:  Dom rośnie a my do ostatniej chwili dumamy nad każdą ścianą, każdym elementem. To chyba nie jest dobra strategia.

----------


## Myjk

> Ruda małpa


Ej, małpa była ta w czerwonym.  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

> Powiem wam, że zupełnie inaczej wyobrażałam sobie tą budowę  Dom rośnie a my do ostatniej chwili dumamy nad każdą ścianą, każdym elementem. To chyba nie jest dobra strategia.


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

My w ostatniej chwili zmieniliśmy jedynie kilka szczegółów, ekipa zaczyna dalszą pracę za dwa tygodnie a my czekamy na projekt od konstruktora.

Standard, wyluzuj  :wink:

----------


## swieja

> Ej, małpa była ta w czerwonym.


Aaa! haha  :big grin:  Pamiętam nik Ruda małpa z innego forum i za każdym razem jak widzę początek "Ruda" to jestem pewna, że dalej jest małpa
Ruda marudo przepraszam Cię bardzo  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> Zastanawiam się czy poszerzenia o wysokości ok 25 cm pod okna tarasowe 300 cm szerokości będą stabilne, mają być wzmocnione . Czy mam zwrócić na coś szczególnie uwagę podczas montażu poszerzeń? 
> 
> Czy drzwi wejściowe też mogą być osadzone na poszerzeniu?Powinny?
> 
> Mam dylemat jakie drzwi wejściowe zastosować do pomieszczenia technicznego ( PC ) czy macie może jakieś pomysły ?
> 
> Jaką macie grubość wylewki w projekcie u mnie 8 cm plus siatka zbrojona , Czy nie za grubo?
> 
> 
> ...


Ktoś coś?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ktoś coś?


Skąd wątpliwości co do stabilności  25cm wysokości a brak stabilności przy 2,5m wysokości?

----------


## Ruda maruda

Spoko  :wink:  u nas wygląda to tak

----------


## Ruda maruda

Moi mili. Dostałam wycenę na balustrade ze stali nierdzewnej na zewnątrz 900zł/m2 i ta sama do środka na schody 1200zł/2  zalamalam się z lekka :/ uważacie że to normalna cena czy przesadzili?

----------


## laurap

Ruda Maruda jaki masz tam kolor okien?

----------


## Ruda maruda

Złoty dąb oczywiscie  :wink:

----------


## swieja

A co tu tak cicho?  :smile: 
U nas powstaje dach. W przyszłym tygodniu wołamy firmę na pomiar okien. Nie mogę się doczekać aż wstawią moje trójkątne okno. Sam otwór robi ogromne wrażenie.

----------


## Kamila.

> A co tu tak cicho? 
> U nas powstaje dach. W przyszłym tygodniu wołamy firmę na pomiar okien. Nie mogę się doczekać aż wstawią moje trójkątne okno. Sam otwór robi ogromne wrażenie.


Pewnie duża część bocianków odleciała do ciepłych krajów razem z bocianami  :wink: 
U nas w przyszłym tygodniu ruszają mury i też czekam jak na zbawienie  :big grin:

----------


## freethinker

Ja jestem zmęczony i najchętniej bym poleciał do ciepłych krajów. W niedzielę moja córeczka dostała gorączki i siedziałem z nią w domu. Już nie pamiętam, kiedy po raz ostatni tak odpocząłem. Człowiek wcześnie rano budzi się, jedzie na budowę podpisywać jakieś papiery, spotykać się z okniarzami, czy choćby doglądać tej całej budowy, potem do pracy, w której trzeba siedzieć do wieczora (jak się przyszło o 10, to wypadałoby wyjść po osiemnastej), w domu dzieci: małe z ADHD i duże z zespołem Aspergera. A jak uda się wygospodarować trochę czasu, to trzeba się pobawić w korespondowanie z facetami od okien i pomp ciepła i analizowanie ich ofert.Na koniec 5 godzin snu. Nie chcę się żalić, bo sam sobie ten kierat na łeb założyłem, ale podejrzewam, że wiele Bocianków tak ma i zwyczajnie brak im sił na pisanie postów na forum.
Aktualnie u mnie kończą się ściany szczytowe i jest szansa, że w przyszłym tygodniu będzie dach. Do końca miesiąca może uda mi się zrobić stan zero, a potem czekają mnie okna, ale to już w listopadzie/grudniu. Te moje przeszklenia są bardzo efektowne i dom będzie wyglądał pięknie, ale gdybym na etapie projektu wiedział, ile przyjdzie mi za nie zapłacić, to nie wiem, czy bym w to wchodził. Mało nie zszedłem, gdy dotarła do mnie pierwsza wycenia - za same okna kolankowe i połaciowe - 125 tysięcy zł.

----------


## Papucy

Ja dzisiaj zapłaciłem ostatni beton : ) wieńce i nadproża . Dalej mam dylemat czy robić HST ( 7 K ) więcej  PSK odpada po obejrzeniu w salonie , chyba zdecydujemy się na  balkonowe plus fix ( 3 równe kwatery1/1/1 m ) . 

freethinker  - trzymam kciuki będzie ok

----------


## Doli.

U nas budowa stoi to i nie ma o czym pisać  :wink:  A że mieliśmy ponad 2 tygodnie samochód u mechaników, to i na budowę nie mieliśmy jak zajechać. Ściany postawione, nadproża, które się dało, to zamontowane, a reszta czeka na wylanie razem ze stropem. Strop od poniedziałku rusza - mam nadzieję  :wink:  I taka piękna pogoda się nam marnuje... ehh...  :wink:

----------


## swieja

freethinker no to faktycznie masz kołowrót!
Twoja wycena okien mnie powaliła... Nasza pierwsza wycena opiewała na ponad 40 tys zł. Marzyło mi się okno w pracowni na całą ścianę szczytową, aż do podłogi. Ale rozsądek wziął górę. Zmniejszyłam je i będzie się kończyć nad biurkiem. Zrezygnowaliśmy też z HS-ów i koloru - będą białe i zwykłe tarasowe. Za to dołożyliśmy dodatkowe doświetlenia u góry w postaci fixów. Przez to okna sięgają 2,5 m. Okien jest mnóstwo i będą bardzo efektowne, ale uproszczone do granic. Cena spadła do 26 tys. 

Pogoda faktycznie piękna, pięknie się wpasowała w nasz grafik i pozwoliła przykryć dach bez deszczu  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

Teraz widzę, jak istotna jest znajomość budowlanki na etapie projektowania i żałuję, że mnie architekt nie naprostował, gdy przyjeżdżałem na spotkania - no przecież starym Peugeotem 206, a nie Maybachem. Podjąłem wtedy wiele problematycznych decyzji, nie zdając sobie w pełni sprawy z ich wpływu na różne pozostałe aspekty tego mojego budowlanego projektu - zwłaszcza kosztowy i logistyczny. W efekcie otrzymam nowoczesny i funkcjonalny dom z ogromnymi przeszkleniami (oczywiście mam te piękne wielkie trapezowe okna na ścianach szczytowych), ale koszty okien i ich montażu są ogromne, podobnie jak problemy ze znalezieniem wykonawców. Po różnych uproszczeniach i rezygnacji z wyśrubowanych parametrów nadal wychodzi prawie 90 tysięcy za wszystkie te okienka. Na koniec mój dom będzie się nadawał pewnie do czasopisma, ale będzie niesprzedawalny, bo będzie zwyczajnie zbyt drogi dla znakomitej większości potencjalnych kupców.

----------


## Doli.

> Teraz widzę, jak istotna jest znajomość budowlanki na etapie projektowania i żałuję, że mnie architekt nie naprostował, gdy przyjeżdżałem na spotkania - no przecież starym Peugeotem 206, a nie Maybachem. Podjąłem wtedy wiele problematycznych decyzji, nie zdając sobie w pełni sprawy z ich wpływu na różne pozostałe aspekty tego mojego budowlanego projektu - zwłaszcza kosztowy i logistyczny. W efekcie otrzymam nowoczesny i funkcjonalny dom z ogromnymi przeszkleniami (oczywiście mam te piękne wielkie trapezowe okna na ścianach szczytowych), ale koszty okien i ich montażu są ogromne, podobnie jak problemy ze znalezieniem wykonawców. Po różnych uproszczeniach i rezygnacji z wyśrubowanych parametrów nadal wychodzi prawie 90 tysięcy za wszystkie te okienka. Na koniec mój dom będzie się nadawał pewnie do czasopisma, ale będzie niesprzedawalny, bo będzie zwyczajnie zbyt drogi dla znakomitej większości potencjalnych kupców.


Pytanie czy ta cena Cię jedynie boli czy to już kwestia "za dużo to kosztuje, zabraknie na inne rzeczy"? Bo na etapie budowy sso można wiele rzeczy zmienić. U nas stolarka parteru zmienia się średnio co trzy dni. Już ściany stoją, a jeszcze jedna zmiana będzie. I jeśli fanaberie architekta nie przystają do rzeczywistości i zasobności portfela (no umówmy się, że 90-125tys. za okna to burżuazja  :wink:  ) to można zmienić wszystko w tym temacie.
Nasz architekt sam nam mówił, ze jeśli zależy nam na cenie to trzeba projektować dom "stodoła" z dwuspadowym dachem, bez lukarn i wykuszy. Ale my od początku zaznaczyliśmy, że chcemy tanio budować i tanio eksploatować. A z jaką wizja wstępną Ty przyszedłeś do architekta?

----------


## kjuta

Doli wizja to jedno, a wiedza w kosztowności niektórych wykonań to drugie, trzecie znalezienie dobrych wykonawców, którzy nie dość, że wykonają to dobrze, to podpowiedzą, że można coś wykonać lepiej, niekoniecznie drożej, a nawet podpowiedzą, gdzie widzą błąd, po prostu też trzeba mieć szczęście trafić dobrze

sama popłynęłam na tym, że wybierałam to, co mi się podoba, architekt, nie podpowiedział mi nic nowego, a nawet wręcz przeciwnie namawiał do "inności", aby móc projekt m.in. wykazać w swoim dorobku

zgadzam się, że wiedza dużo pomaga, teraz znając niektóre koszty poszczególnych etapów mojej budowy, wiem , że można było uniknąć partactwa i naciągactwa pierwszego wykonawcy, uprościć pewne rozwiązania w środku, uprościć elewację
niekoniecznie zdecydowałabym się teraz na stodołę z dwuspadowym dachem, ale teraz wiedziałabym na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę, a co odpuścić

niby czytałam dużo wcześniej, ale bardziej po omacku, nie rozumiałam pewnych kwestii, dużo racji z tym powiedzeniem, że pierwszy dom dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela a dopiero trzeci dla siebie, u mnie na pewno skończy się na 1, nie nadaję się do tego, nic to jakoś będę z tym żyć  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

Doli, to jest dokładnie tak, jak napisala kjuta. Po prostu idąc do architekta człowiek, który nie jest budowlańcem, ogarnia tylko niektóre tematy. Skupia się na rzeczach niezbyt istotnych, np. materiały murowe. Inne mu umykają, bo zwyczajnie się nie zna. Gdybym siedział latami na forum Muratora, jak to niektórzy czynią, to pewnie byłbym bardziej ogarnięty w pewnych tematach, ale prawda jest taka, że nie każdy ma czas i ochotę, żeby takie rzeczy robić. Ja miałem pomysł, żeby znaleźć sobie zaufanego inwestora zastępczego i to na niego zrzucić doradztwo techniczne. I nawet znalazłem takiego człowieka, ale ponieważ kupiłem działkę z problemami (służebność w księdze wieczystej, brak MPZP), to zanim wyprostowałem sprawy, człowiek się zmył i zostałem sam. Strasznie mi się kiedyś podobały lukarny i wykusze, ale konserwatorowi nie. No to poszedłem w obórkę z dachem dwuspadowym, ale za to z ogromnymi przeszkleniami. Wygląda to super, zwłaszcza w połączeniu z pustką w salonie. Nawet poprosiłem go o wycenę tych gigantycznych okien pionowych. Była spora, ale ok. Wydawało mi się, że to jest zasadniczy problem - wielki HS, nietypowe trapezowate okna etc. Nikt mnie nie uprzedził, że okna połaciowe i kolankowe pomnażają cenę okien w domu razy dwa. Też niby kilka ich było, ale nie sądziłem, że towar tak standardowy jest tak drogi.
Oczywiście kwiatków jest więcej. Ilość słupów i podciągów w moim projekcie powala. Dopiero na budowie widać, ile jest z tym papraniny.
Uważam, że ekipę mam średnią. Niby robią, co trzeba, ale zaufania do nich szczególnego nie mam. Trudno, żebym miał, skoro ich majster zarąbał mi 10 tysięcy.  :smile:  To, że ich nie wywaliłem, zawdzięczają tylko temu, że jest boom i ciężko byłoby mi znaleźć nową ekipę, a partaczami nie są. Robią, co do nich należy - i tylko tyle.

----------


## Doli.

> Doli wizja to jedno, a wiedza w kosztowności niektórych wykonań to drugie, trzecie znalezienie dobrych wykonawców, którzy nie dość, że wykonają to dobrze, to podpowiedzą, że można coś wykonać lepiej, niekoniecznie drożej, a nawet podpowiedzą, gdzie widzą błąd, po prostu też trzeba mieć szczęście trafić dobrze
> 
> sama popłynęłam na tym, że wybierałam to, co mi się podoba, architekt, nie podpowiedział mi nic nowego, a nawet wręcz przeciwnie namawiał do "inności", aby móc projekt m.in. wykazać w swoim dorobku
> 
> zgadzam się, że wiedza dużo pomaga, teraz znając niektóre koszty poszczególnych etapów mojej budowy, wiem , że można było uniknąć partactwa i naciągactwa pierwszego wykonawcy, uprościć pewne rozwiązania w środku, uprościć elewację
> niekoniecznie zdecydowałabym się teraz na stodołę z dwuspadowym dachem, ale teraz wiedziałabym na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę, a co odpuścić
> 
> niby czytałam dużo wcześniej, ale bardziej po omacku, nie rozumiałam pewnych kwestii, dużo racji z tym powiedzeniem, że pierwszy dom dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela a dopiero trzeci dla siebie, u mnie na pewno skończy się na 1, nie nadaję się do tego, nic to jakoś będę z tym żyć


Zgadzam się, że wizja i wiedza nie zawsze idą w parze. My też widzimy ile jeszcze nie wiemy, a i tak mamy wrażenie, że przeczytaliśmy pół internetu i na tyle na ile to możliwe przygotowaliśmy się do tej budowy.

----------


## Doli.

> Doli, to jest dokładnie tak, jak napisala kjuta. Po prostu idąc do architekta człowiek, który nie jest budowlańcem, ogarnia tylko niektóre tematy. Skupia się na rzeczach niezbyt istotnych, np. materiały murowe. Inne mu umykają, bo zwyczajnie się nie zna. Gdybym siedział latami na forum Muratora, jak to niektórzy czynią, to pewnie byłbym bardziej ogarnięty w pewnych tematach, ale prawda jest taka, że nie każdy ma czas i ochotę, żeby takie rzeczy robić. Ja miałem pomysł, żeby znaleźć sobie zaufanego inwestora zastępczego i to na niego zrzucić doradztwo techniczne. I nawet znalazłem takiego człowieka, ale ponieważ kupiłem działkę z problemami (służebność w księdze wieczystej, brak MPZP), to zanim wyprostowałem sprawy, człowiek się zmył i zostałem sam. Strasznie mi się kiedyś podobały lukarny i wykusze, ale konserwatorowi nie. No to poszedłem w obórkę z dachem dwuspadowym, ale za to z ogromnymi przeszkleniami. Wygląda to super, zwłaszcza w połączeniu z pustką w salonie. Nawet poprosiłem go o wycenę tych gigantycznych okien pionowych. Była spora, ale ok. Wydawało mi się, że to jest zasadniczy problem - wielki HS, nietypowe trapezowate okna etc. Nikt mnie nie uprzedził, że okna połaciowe i kolankowe pomnażają cenę okien w domu razy dwa. Też niby kilka ich było, ale nie sądziłem, że towar tak standardowy jest tak drogi.
> Oczywiście kwiatków jest więcej. Ilość słupów i podciągów w moim projekcie powala. Dopiero na budowie widać, ile jest z tym papraniny.
> Uważam, że ekipę mam średnią. Niby robią, co trzeba, ale zaufania do nich szczególnego nie mam. Trudno, żebym miał, skoro ich majster zarąbał mi 10 tysięcy.  To, że ich nie wywaliłem, zawdzięczają tylko temu, że jest boom i ciężko byłoby mi znaleźć nową ekipę, a partaczami nie są. Robią, co do nich należy - i tylko tyle.


Nie żebym znała się na wszystkim, co to to nie. Jednak w czasie przygotowania koncepcji projektu oprócz czytania forum, postawiliśmy z mężem na organoleptyczne zapoznanie się z materiałami na sso. Jeździliśmy po hurtowniach, oglądaliśmy dachówki, okna połaciowe, materiały budowlane, zebraliśmy kilka wycen na okna - a też się przymierzaliśmy do zatrudnienia inwestora zastępczego. Jednak jakoś nie mogłabym powierzyć komuś zarządzanie moimi kilkuset tysiącami zł. To nie jest suma, którą wydajemy z mężem na waciki, więc nierozważnie byłoby zdać się w tej kwestii na innych, czy to inwestora zastępczego czy to architekta. Co do architekta to mieliśmy tez szczęście. Np. ubzduraliśmy sobie taras na piętrze i nam go wybił z głowy argumentując właśnie kosztami i problemami z poprawnym wykonaniem. Dzisiaj jesteśmy mu wdzięczni. A i tak uważam, że pomimo naszego ogromnego, jak na nasze możliwości, zaangażowania w proces projektu i teraz budowy, tej wiedzy po prostu brakuje. Wiele rzeczy można by zrobić lepiej, taniej, gdybyśmy mieli wiedzę taką jak dzisiaj. Najważniejsze to nie ufać nikomu poza sobą. Oczywiście zbierać informacje od wszystkich, ale też porównywać je na różnych frontach i sprawdzać wszystko samemu. Nikt nie będzie dbał o moje interesy lepiej niż ja sama. I przygotowywać się do rozmów z wykonawcami i handlowcami. My nie raz zapędzamy w kozi róg ludzi, którzy chcą nam coś sprzedać i w tej sytuacji od razu inaczej toczy się rozmowa. Oni widzą, że kitu nam nie wcisną, zaczyna się merytoryczna dyskusja. No chyba, ze ktoś takiej prowadzić nie potrafi lub nie chce - to wtedy już wiemy z kim pracować nie będziemy.
Serio uważam, że nawet jak nie ma czasu (a my tez nie mamy go więcej niż inni; pracujemy, a doba ma niezmiennie 24h), to trzeba pilnować swojego, bo pańskie oko konia tuczy, czy jakoś tak  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

Niestety, architekci mają zazwyczaj dosyć blade pojęcie o kosztach ich pomysłow. Często też efekt wizualny przyćmiewa wpływ na funkcjonalność. Znajomy długie miesiące bujał się z formalnościami, żeby w bloku zmniejszyć okna, bo miał od samej podłogi w salonie masę przeszkleń i stwierdził, że przez to nie da się tego umeblować.
Tu zaleta projektów gotowych, które ktoś już wcielił w życie i podzielił się uwagami. U nas dużą pomocą był też wykonawca, z którym przedyskutowaliśmy kilka naszych pomysłów i uświadomił nam koszty, funkcjonalność i konsekwencje. Np. jak dużą i kosztowną modyfikacją jest zrobienie antresoli. I jak to słabo by wyglądało przy naszym dachu - który trzeba by mocno przerobić, żeby to miało sens.

Ale faktycznie większość inwestorów patrzy tylko na układ funkcjonalny i estetykę. A w procesie budowy brakuje osoby, która skupia się na kwestiach kosztowych i t zarówno w czasie inwestycji, jak i potem utrzymania (w tym energooszczędność, ale też koszty przeglądów, sprzątania pięknych kafli i mebli w polerze, które są piękne tylko jak są czyste itp.)
Więc faktycznie tamat kosztów, zwłaszcza przy strasznie odbiegających od rzeczywistości i wycinkowych kosztorysach (bo nie obejmują ogrodzenia, zagospodarowania działki, przyłączy i wielu innych) i sprawa izolacji i mostków termicznych to powinno być oczkiem w głowie inwestora (oczywiście poza logistyką i wyborem wykonawców).

----------


## Savik83

> A co tu tak cicho? .....


U nas intensywne przygotowania do wbicia pierwszej łopaty, które ma nastąpić we wtorek...póki co trwa nerwowe zgrywanie dostaw z ekipą, ekipy z geodetą, koparki z czasem wolnym, ale sami wiecie jakie emocje towarzyszą tym pierwszym krokom...na szczęście mam zajecie zastępcze w postaci tanca o utrzymanie pogody :wink:

----------


## agb

> Doli, to jest dokładnie tak, jak napisala kjuta. Po prostu idąc do architekta człowiek, który nie jest budowlańcem, ogarnia tylko niektóre tematy. Skupia się na rzeczach niezbyt istotnych, np. materiały murowe. Inne mu umykają, bo zwyczajnie się nie zna. (...)


I jak się potem okazuje taka wiedza przerasta i tak znacznie wiedzę architekta...

----------


## kjuta

*Doli* zazdroszczę i trafienia na swojej budowlanej drodze dobrego architekta i samozaparcia i chęci do jeżdżenia po hurtowniach itd. 
Ja niestety naiwnie myślałam, że już coś wiem to jedno, a drugie byłam naiwniarą do potęgi, że mój pierwszy wykonawca podpowie mi, wskaże hurtownię, z której korzysta i np cena adekwatna do jakości, w sumie to chyba powinnam być wdzięczna losowi, że trafiłam na takiego naciągacza, bo człowiek raz dwa do pionu się postawił i przestawił na tryb budowlany, dzięki temu mam bardzo dobrze wykonany dach przez super specjalistę i złotego człowieka

no i  ja jak *freethinker* z mnóstwem obowiązków i zobowiązań, w dodatku samodzielna matka trójki dzieci, bo mąż ciągle w rozjazdach, w roku może z 5 miesięcy w domu, a jeszcze słabo zainteresowany, aby cokolwiek przeczytać, wspomóc

----------


## Kamila.

> *Doli* zazdroszczę i trafienia na swojej budowlanej drodze dobrego architekta i samozaparcia i chęci do jeżdżenia po hurtowniach itd.


 :yes: 




> Ja niestety naiwnie myślałam, że już coś wiem to jedno, a drugie byłam naiwniarą do potęgi, że mój pierwszy wykonawca podpowie mi, wskaże hurtownię, z której korzysta i np cena adekwatna do jakości, w sumie to chyba powinnam być wdzięczna losowi, że trafiłam na takiego naciągacza, bo człowiek raz dwa do pionu się postawił i przestawił na tryb budowlany


Początki naszej budowy rozpoczęły się od pracy z architektem nie wartym wydania nawet 1 zł  :sad:  Ale o tym dopiero mieliśmy się przekonać. 
Dziś widzę już nie tylko minusy ale i plus tamtej sytuacji. Ta bylejakość architekta i przejrzenie na oczy postawiły moje ja do pionu i spowodowały przestawienie na jedyny w tej sytuacji właściwy tryb  :big grin:  




> no i  ja jak *freethinker* z mnóstwem obowiązków i zobowiązań, w dodatku samodzielna matka trójki dzieci, bo mąż ciągle w rozjazdach, w roku może z 5 miesięcy w domu, a jeszcze słabo zainteresowany, aby cokolwiek przeczytać, wspomóc


Tu nie mogę narzekać bo mąż angażuje się w budowę, bardzo, mimo tego że mógłby się wypiąć bo przecież to ekipa buduje nam dom. 
Sprawdza, czyta, planuje, czasami mam już dość tych artykułów, wiedzy, niewiedzy a pytanie o U okien czy styropianu na elewacji doprowadza mnie do białej gorączki.

Z jednej strony bardzo się cieszę bo spełniamy jedno z najważniejszych i największych wspólnych marzeń, z drugiej strony nadmiar informacji z którymi MUSZĘ się zapoznać choćby na chwilę jest przytłaczający  :sick:

----------


## kjuta

dokładnie: przytłaczający, no i to MUSZĘ  :big lol: 
teraz umiem się z tego śmiać, bo też widzę efekty mojej wiedzy i parę naprawdę dobrych decyzji dzięki temu

u mnie z kolei mąż pyta się wykonawców o rzeczy, które mam już dawno z nimi uzgodnione, a on wtedy nie słuchał

----------


## Kamila.

No bo to jest tak.
Planujesz budowę domu, środki masz już lub nie, ale wiesz że tak czy inaczej mieć będziesz. 
Powstaje projekt, euforia, ochy i achy lecą tonami. 
Wejście geodety i wjazd koparki na plac budowy zapamiętasz do końca swoich dni, prawie tak samo dokładnie jak pierwszy raz  :big grin: 

A potem zaczyna się codzienna budowlana szarość, jaki styrodur, płyta czy ławy, jaki izolator poziomy i dlaczego inny niż pionowy, dach deskowany czy nie, a może tak membranka? Dachóweczka czy blaszka? A komin? Chcesz a może nie? Nie, nie, jednak chcesz ale oczyma wyobraźni widzisz sadzę w salonie i siebie na drabinie raz na miesiąc  :big grin: 
Prawdziwa jazda zaczyna się przy wykończeniówce, tam pojawiają sie prawdziwe dylematy  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Ale to jeszcze przed nami, więc cieszmy się tym co mamy  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

Witajcie!
freerhinker na początku pomyślaam, ze pomyliłeś się z zerami z tą wyceną za okna... kurcze no niefajnie.... a jest szansa na tym etapie zrobić projekt zamienny? zmienić po prostu te okna? kolosalny koszt.... 
Co do sytuacji życiowej ehh no budowa to spore obciążenie nie da sie ukryć. Ja mam ten komfort, że nie pracuję obcenie zawodowo, tzn jestem z L4 z uwagi na ciążę. Mogę więc dużą część dnia poświęcić na budowę. Rano odwoże dzieci do przedszkola, potem mam kilka godizn na załatwianie, po południu dzieciaki odbieram i tak leci. Gdybym miała pracowac w tym czasie, to serio, nie wiem keidy ogarnęłabym budowę ( u nas ja zajmuję się wszystkimi kwestiami związanymi z budową, mąż jest obserwatorem  :wink: ). 

Co do samego projektu, na jego etapie wiele rzeczy przeliczałam i sprawdzałam. Dom nie jest najtańszy w budowie, parterówka z kopertowym dachem - to już na dzień dobry duży koszt. Byliśmy tego jednak świadomi staraliśmy się jedynie w miarę uprościć ten dach, żeby uniknąć  "trudnych" miejsc - a i tak mamy jeden dosyc kłopotliwy kosz dachowy. Mimo, że projekt przemyślany, to już wiem, że kilka rzeczy bym zmieniła  :wink: 

No takie wiązary na przykład. Wszystko super, są zamontowane. Co z tego, jak montaż jest fatalny  :sad:  teraz zastonowiłabym się drugi raz, czy jednak nie zrobić normanego stropu, moze nie monolit, ale jakiś filigran czy terriva. 
Wiązary sa powykrzywiane, w wielu miejscahc śruby niedokręcone ( to akurat pikuś) ,ale w wielu wyrwane śruby z blaszkami na łączeniach. Dekarz zanim przymocuje deskę czołową musiałby równać krokwie - bo teraz to fale dunaju.... Ogólnie pięknie dom się prezentuje z więżbą, ale  z bliska ehhhh serce pęka, tyle pieniędzy i taka fuszera.
Kierbud też mi ciśnienie podniósł, ja go proszę żeby wskazał mi błędy a on do mnie a co Pani zauważyła? nO tak, może jeszcze sobie sama dzeinnik wypełnię, bo on tu po co?

Tak że ten....

Pomiary okien już zrobione, okna zamówione. Za okna ok 19 tys, w tym PSK o szerokości 4,2m. Cena HS mnie zabiła - 17tys - więc odpuściłam. Kolor winchester ( ehh nie chciałam, ale dopłata do innego była zbyt duża i tutaj byłam skłonna odpuścić). Okien mam sporo, 4 szt 180x150, 4 szt 140x150, PSK 420x235, 1 szt 100x235, 1 zst 90x80, 1 szt 150x90. Okna na profilu Rehau Synego. Rolet będzie 6 szt, w sypialniach i gabinecie ( czyli część okien tylko z roletami).
Drzwi i bramę planuję zamówić na dniach.

obecnie czekam na firmę, która montowała wiązary, żeby zrobili poprawki,  w środę ma wejść dekarz. Montaż okien do 20 listopada, od razu wchodzi elektryk i hudraulik. Z tynkami zobaczymy jaka będzie pogoda.

----------


## kjuta

Helleno  śruby na murłacie, wiązarach mogą się same odkręcać, bo drewno pracuje, ja dawałam jakieś podkładki, czy zakrętki samosprężynujące, które nie powinny się same odkręcać

pamiętaj, żeby przed montażem bramy garażowej trzeba węgarki zatynkować, ale pewnie Ci to powiedzą przy zdjęciu pomiarów

----------


## ag2a

Od kogo w ogóle macie wiązary?

----------


## kjuta

u mnie firma jakaś, konstruktor przeliczał, dekarz i kierownik budowy uznali, że wszystko ok, natomiast na murłacie odkręcały mi się zakrętki i wymieniam przed dociepleniem poddasza, doczytałam w necie że to ponoć normalne

----------


## aghata86

Widze ze forum żyje..to dobrze. U nas ruszyl dach, przywiezli wiezbe z tartaku i brakuje jednej sztuki, w zestawieniu byl błąd ale mowili ze domówią. W pon skoncza szczyty i wreszcie te okna zamowie i znowu 2 mies czekania na okna. Ja tez wszystko zalatwiam sama, pracuje, mam dwoje dzieci ale wymysliam sobie dom to teraz mam. Jeszcze auto sie posulo wczoraj ledwo dojechalam z budowy do domu.

----------


## ag2a

My zamawiamy od Burkietowicza i mam nadzieję że będzie ok,  bez murłaty.

----------


## kjuta

a jak przytwierdzasz do muru ?

----------


## ag2a

Ja nie  :smile:  Przytwierdzane jest do wieńca kotwami chemicznymi kątowniki a do tego konstrukcja drewniana (dom parterowy z lekkim stropem)

----------


## swieja

A my dziś dowiedzieliśmy się, że dachówki, które miały być na dziś, będą po 10 listopada... 
Przez to ogólnie nam się wszystko obsuwa i mąż już dziś przełożył elektryka na luty. Nie chcemy kabli zostawiać na wierzchu, bo się boimy kradzieży. A kłaść tynki w grudniu to też ryzyko, że przemarzną.

----------


## agaz_75

Witam się  :smile:  podczytuje was cały czas, dzień w dzień. Może już nawet mnie nie pamiętacie ale mam nadzieję i wierzę że  juz za chwile będe tutaj pisać codziennie. Przestałam pisać bo przytłoczyła mnie walka z kredytem 3 miesiące nie do wiary ale jest światełko w tunelu na koniec października a najlepsze jest to że mam umówionych od sierpnia budowlańców, hydraulików itd i tak przesuwam, przesuwam ,przesuwam . Prawie mi się odechciało ale zawzięłam się . Mój mąż obserwator nie miesza się więc walczę sama  , teściowa po groźnym upadku od trzech tygodni nie wstaje leży w szpitalu - leczy uraz głowy- (chcieli otwierać czaszkę ale odpuścili)  co skutkuje tym że nie bierze chemii a choroba hula na całego , teściu też na chemii sam w domu i zrobił się gorzej jak dziecko ..jesteśmy zajechani a oprócz tego też mamy 3 dzieci , starsze są pełnoletnie ale też potrzebują  zainteresowania a Zuzia mała 4,5 roku więc potrzebuje nas bardzo  a jeszcze praca ech..  i tak to wygląda..a żeby nie było przypadkiem za lekko to mąż dostał wypowiedzenie z pracy dzięki Bogu mamy jeszcze swoją działalność- transport więc nie ma stersu ....wiem co czują ci co są urobieni po pachy ale trzeba iść do przodu  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

> Witajcie!
> freerhinker na początku pomyślaam, ze pomyliłeś się z zerami z tą wyceną za okna... kurcze no niefajnie.... a jest szansa na tym etapie zrobić projekt zamienny? zmienić po prostu te okna? kolosalny koszt....


Hellenaj, już to trochę ogarnąłem. Okazało się, że są kolosalne różnice cenowe okien połaciowych i kolankowych w zależności od parametrów cieplnych, a te są zasadniczo gorsze niż w przypadku zwykłych okien pionowych. Uw na poziomie 0,8 to normalka w przypadku okien pionowych i wiele firm proponuje takie rozwiązania za "normalną" cenę. W przypadku okien połaciowych i kolankowych sprawa wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Względnie normalne ceny (ale i tak wysokie) mają okna o Uw w okolicach 1,3, poniżej 1.0 ceny robią się kosmiczne.
Nie wiedziałem o tym, dlatego w rozmowie z przedstawicielem Roto rzuciłem tekst, że chciałbym utrzymać Uw okien poniżej 1.0, a facet zamiast uświadomić mi, w czym rzecz, przysłał mi taką wycenę, że oko mi normalnie zbielało.
Po stosownych korektach (czyli zamiast zastosowania top-endowych parametrów Uw 0.7-0.8 - raczej coś w okolicach 1.2-1.3) okna kolankowe i połaciowe sumarycznie wychodzą mi w granicach 32-34 tys. zł. Do tego dojdzie nietani montaż - oferty mam od 9 do 15 tys. - muszę sie spotkać z wykonawcami, żeby dowiedzieć się, z czego te różnice wynikają.
Okna pionowe też mam wielkie i dużo. Wyceny z montażem mam w okolicach 38-45 tys. Właśnie rozmawiam z wykonawcami, żeby się dowiedzieć, co mi właściwie proponują, jeżeli chodzi o montaż.
Moje decyzje dotyczące przeszkleń w połączeniu z technologią ściany trójwarstwowej doprowadziły do jakiejś erupcji kosztów i problemów. Ściana trójwarstwowa jest na tyle dzisiaj rzadko budowana, że wielu wykonawców nie ma bladego pojęcia, jak podejść do montażu. Mam wrażenie, że wymyślają jakieś bzdurki ad hoc, a ja muszę je weryfikować. Kierownika mam fajnego i pomocnego, ale to jest młody gość i nigdy w zyciu takiego domu nie budował, więc kwestię zamknięć ściany w otworach okiennych kazał mi omawiać z wykonawcami. Po tych rozmowach robię pseudorysunki techniczne i mu je wysyłam, żeby ocenił, czy się koncepcja wykonawcy trzyma jakoś pędzla.



> Co do sytuacji życiowej ehh no budowa to spore obciążenie nie da sie ukryć. Ja mam ten komfort, że nie pracuję obcenie zawodowo, tzn jestem z L4 z uwagi na ciążę. Mogę więc dużą część dnia poświęcić na budowę. Rano odwoże dzieci do przedszkola, potem mam kilka godizn na załatwianie, po południu dzieciaki odbieram i tak leci. Gdybym miała pracowac w tym czasie, to serio, nie wiem keidy ogarnęłabym budowę ( u nas ja zajmuję się wszystkimi kwestiami związanymi z budową, mąż jest obserwatorem ).


U mnie żona jest krytycznym recenzentem i odwiedza budowę raz na dwa tygodnie albo i rzadziej. Na codzień to moja broszka i to mnie potwornie męczy i - prawdę mówiąc - wkurza, bo ta budowa to był jej pomysł.  :smile:  Ja chciałem kupić dom i oszczędzić sobie tej gehenny.




> No takie wiązary na przykład. Wszystko super, są zamontowane. Co z tego, jak montaż jest fatalny  teraz zastonowiłabym się drugi raz, czy jednak nie zrobić normanego stropu, moze nie monolit, ale jakiś filigran czy terriva.


U mnie więźba jest normalna i chyba żadnych nietypowości tam nie ma, ale ze stropem też zaliczyłem stres, bo w sierpniu okazało się, że jeden z dostawców filigranu, który miałem w projecie, ma terminy na październik, a drugi - nie przyjmuje w ogóle nowych zamówień. Klasyczna gęstożebrówka nie wchodziła w grę - za duże rozpiętności. Skończyło się stropem gęstożebrowym, ale w technologii betonu sprężonego (Granord).

----------


## Myjk

> (czyli zamiast zastosowania top-endowych parametrów Uw 0.7-0.8 - raczej coś w okolicach 1.2-1.3)


Badałeś jak to wpłynie na wynik energooszczędności? 1.2-1.3 to sporo.  :sad:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Badałeś jak to wpłynie na wynik energooszczędności? 1.2-1.3 to sporo.


Jeśli jest w stanie wydać prawie 100 tysięcy złotych na same okna, to zakładam, że późniejsze utrzymanie i koszty użytkowe domu nie są aż takim priorytetem jak np. dla nas. I nie piszę tego złośliwie - każdy z nas ma inne założenia.

----------


## Myjk

> Jeśli jest w stanie wydać prawie 100 tysięcy złotych na same okna, to zakładam, że późniejsze utrzymanie i koszty użytkowe domu nie są aż takim priorytetem jak np. dla nas. I nie piszę tego złośliwie - każdy z nas ma inne założenia.


No tu albo rybka albo pipka. Wydanie kasy na okna ograniczy straty, zaoszczędzenie na oknach zwiększy koszty ogrzewania. Mnie tylko chodzi o wykazanie różnicy i co bardziej się opłaca w takim wypadku zrobić. Poza tym z tego co widzę po wypowiedzi, koszt okien wcale nie jest bez różnicy dla inwestora a jest raczej wypadkiem przy pracy niż zamierzonym celem.

----------


## freethinker

Wiem, że 1.2-1.3 to sporo, ale jaką mam alternatywę? Nawet po uzyskaniu 35% rabatu handlowego okna o wysokich parametrach są 2,5 raza droższe niż 'zwykłe', które i tak nie są w końcu takie złe. Czy różnice w kosztach eksploatacji kiedykolwiek wyrównałyby tę różnicę ceny w czasie życia technicznego tych okien? Nie chce mi się liczyć, ale wątpię.
A co do kosztów, to nie palę kasą w piecu.  :smile:  Wiedziałem, że nowoczesna bryła z przeszkleniami będzie droga , ale pomyślałem sobie, że przy rezygnacji  z wykuszy i lukarn, trochę więcej mogę wydać na okna. Dopiero z perspektywy czasu widzę, że może trochę przegiąłem.  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Znaczy OZC wykonane nie było żeby ten parametr zmienić i uzyskać różnicę? Może jednak, skoro już się powiedziało A (choćby nieświadomie), warto powiedzieć B. Ja bym nie był taki przekonany, że przy tak dużych przeszkleniach, będzie to bez znaczenia.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Będzie mi wygodniej napisać to tak. Gdybym stanął przed podobnym problemem (po części stanąłem), to dążyłbym do minimalizacji inwestycji w okna, tzn. ograniczył ich ilość i dodatkowe przeszklenia tam gdzie nie jest to niezbędne. Zrezygnował z okien kolankowych i ograniczył (o ile w ogóle są konieczne?) okna połaciowe.

Podobnymi zabiegami oszczędzamy u nas świadomie rezygnując z niektórych rozwiązań, na rzecz mniejszej inwestycji, ale też zwartej bryły i w efekcie również lepszych parametrów cieplnych.

Jest takie powiedzenie, które pasuje do sytuacji: jeśli ktoś chce - szuka sposobu, jeśli ktoś nie chce - szuka powodu.

----------


## freethinker

Nie, nie robiłem OZC, ale mówimy o różnicy rzędu 45-50 tys. Koszty ogrzewania to spora niewiadoma z tego, co można wyczytać na forum o pompach ciepła, ale musiałbym wydawać rocznie 3000 zł więcej na ogrzewanie, żebym po 15 latach dostrzegł różnice. Mam trochę mało argumentów do dyskusji, ale wydaje mi się, że to nie jest możliwe. Okna pionowe i ściany będą miały dobre parametry i tylko tutaj muszę iść na pewien kompromis. Sorry, nie mam takiej kasy, żeby wydać 150 tys. na okna.

----------


## swieja

Ale jak już dom będzie skończony to będzie magesferyczny  :smile:

----------


## freethinker

Swieja, i tylko tym się pocieszam.

----------


## Doli.

> Wiem, że 1.2-1.3 to sporo, ale jaką mam alternatywę? Nawet po uzyskaniu 35% rabatu handlowego okna o wysokich parametrach są 2,5 raza droższe niż 'zwykłe', które i tak nie są w końcu takie złe.


Pytanie co jest dla Ciebie ważniejsze: wydać 100tys na okna czy zmienić projekt, ograniczyć przeszklenia i mieć 70tys na inne koszty. Niby mówisz, że kasa się dla Ciebie liczy, ale nie bierzesz w ogóle pod uwagę zmiany tych przeszkleń, czyli jednak Ci na nich zależy i w ten czy inny sposób Cię na nie stać albo tak Ci się wydaje. Jakbym ja dostała wycenę na 100tys za okna, to bym przystąpiła do gruntownej zmiany projektu w tej kwestii  :smile:  Choćby nie wiem jak bardzo podobała mi się stodoła ze szkła  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Nie, nie robiłem OZC, ale mówimy o różnicy rzędu 45-50 tys. Koszty ogrzewania to spora niewiadoma z tego, co można wyczytać na forum o pompach ciepła, ale musiałbym wydawać rocznie 3000 zł więcej na ogrzewanie, żebym po 15 latach dostrzegł różnice. Mam trochę mało argumentów do dyskusji, ale wydaje mi się, że to nie jest możliwe. Okna pionowe i ściany będą miały dobre parametry i tylko tutaj muszę iść na pewien kompromis. Sorry, nie mam takiej kasy, żeby wydać 150 tys. na okna.


Pewnie by się rozjaśniło, i o to właśnie pytam, gdybyś wydał 300 zł na OZC w dwóch "zestawieniach".  :big tongue:  Przy PC pewnie takiej różnicy się nie osiągnie (nawet jeśli to zwiększy obciążenie i trzeba będzie dodać na mocy ze 3kW), ale już przy czystym prądzie by nieźle to zabolało.

----------


## freethinker

Jak się powiedziało A, to trzeba powiedzieć B. Układ funkcjonalny mojego domu jest przemyślany, tak jak przemyślane są przeszklenia, kształty pomieszczeń i ich estetyka. Przemknęło mi przez myśl, żeby na przykład wywalić zespół czterech okien kolankowych w salonie, które same w sobie generują koszt na poziomie jakichś 20 tys.
Ale jak to zrobie, to nie będzie doświetlenia płatwi z drewna klejonego, która ma stanowić istotną ozdobę pustki nad salonem. I tak jest ze wszystkim. Jak zacznę teraz zmieniać te wszystkie wymysły, to jasne, że trochę obniżę cenę, a może nawet więcej niż trochę, ale straci na tym estetyka i funkcjonalność. Uzyskam więc trochę tańszy drogi dom, ale z daleko idącymi kompromisami. Mimo wszystko myślę, że kiedyś znajdzie się jakiś milioner, który będzie chciał go kupić.  :smile: 
A dlaczego myśle o sprzedaży domu, którego jeszcze nie wybudowałem? Bo - jak wiadomo - człowiek się uczy i dzisiaj pewnie nie wchodziłbym w żadne wyrąbane w kosmos rozwiązania estetyczno-technologiczne, tylko bym machnął sobie zwykłą parterówkę, nawet ze sporymi przeszkleniami, ale bez okien dachowych i połaciowych. Zamiast ściany trójwarstwowej zrobiłbym dwuwarstwową jak wszyscy, tyle że raczej nie na styropianie. I generalnie dbałbym o rozmiar tej budowli. Taki garaż na przykład to wygoda, ale w sumie skrobanie szyb w zimie jest do przeżycia.

----------


## laurap

O kurcze...a mnie przeraiła wycena 30 tyś zł za okna  :wink:  Czekam z niecierpliwością na efekt Twoich marzeń freethinker

My też idziemy w koszty  :wink:  mąż sobie wymyślił płaską dachówkę. Będzie turmalin z braasa. Ale cena dachu poszła o 10 tyś w górę. Już się boję co będzie dalej bo póki co na każdym etapie jakieś udoskonalenia  :wink:  

Co do czasu, to u nas oboje pracujemy ale też każde z nas ogarnia budowę. I właściwie kto ma akurat czas to ogarnia jakąś kwestię albo jak jedno nie może się dogadać z wykonawcą to wysyła drugie do rozmowy. Efekt jest taki że zostałam "złym gliną" dla naszego wykonawcy  :cool:  w sumie nawet nie wiem dlaczego ale podobno się mnie boi, hihi. 
Casowo na razie i tak to jest pikuś bo ogranicza się tylko do sprawdzania budowy i wykonania. Aż się boje co będzie w przyszłym roku przy wykończeniówce.

----------


## swieja

Szukam drzwi zewnętrznych. Chciałabym już coś wybrać chociaż zamawiać będę pewnie w lutym-marcu.
Macie już wybrane drzwi? 
Interesują mnie drewniane. Wysłałam kilka próśb o wycenę. Przyszła na razie jedna odpowiedź z firmy Wiktorczyk... na ponad 7 tys  :roll eyes:  Drewno meranti (spytałam o cenę sosny) kolor z palety RAL, szyba P4. Nie mam pojęcia na co zwracać uwagę. Próg drewniany czy aluminiowy? Szyba P2 czy P4? Wypełnienie z ocieplenia czy lite drewno? Grubość 56, 68 czy 70 mm? Wszystko ma oczywiście wpływ na cenę.
Kolejny temat do zgłębienia. 
Macie jakieś namiary na sprawdzonych producentów?

----------


## the_anonim

> Macie jakieś namiary na sprawdzonych producentów?


Jestem już po poszukiwaniu więc coś skrobnę (to nie jest spam :big tongue: )
AFB Kraków, jak dla mnie pierwsza liga jeśli chodzi o drzwi drewniane, mają trzy grubość 72,82,100mm miałem okazję oglądać dwie sztuki w grubości 100mm i trzeba przyznać że robią wrażenie ale jak nie budujesz pasywniaka to 82 to już świat. Po za tym proponuję trochę poszukać w necie (brak negatywnych opinii). U mnie niestety stanęło na budżetówce ale może kiedyś :roll eyes: 

Poza tym masz sprawdzonego CAL-a  ale tu już opinie podzielone.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Szukam drzwi zewnętrznych. Chciałabym już coś wybrać chociaż zamawiać będę pewnie w lutym-marcu.
> Macie już wybrane drzwi? 
> Interesują mnie drewniane. Wysłałam kilka próśb o wycenę. Przyszła na razie jedna odpowiedź z firmy Wiktorczyk... na ponad 7 tys  Drewno meranti (spytałam o cenę sosny) kolor z palety RAL, szyba P4. Nie mam pojęcia na co zwracać uwagę. Próg drewniany czy aluminiowy? Szyba P2 czy P4? Wypełnienie z ocieplenia czy lite drewno? Grubość 56, 68 czy 70 mm? Wszystko ma oczywiście wpływ na cenę.
> Kolejny temat do zgłębienia. 
> Macie jakieś namiary na sprawdzonych producentów?


My już dawno mamy wstawione  :big tongue:  mogę polecić firmę Domilas, zamawialismy tam drzwi i nie całe 8tys wyszło za 2szt Dąb grubość 9mm.

----------


## swieja

Dostałam dziś kilka wycen. Za moje drzwi z naświetlem bocznym i górnym (wymiary otworu to 145/250 cm) od 4500 (stolarz z allegro) do 8000 (Cal). Przy czym najtańsza wycena zawierała bardzo lakoniczny opis, z którego niewiele wynikało. Podejrzewam, że przy ostatecznym zamówieniu cena by wzrosła*. Najbardziej podobają nam się drzwi z Euro-Door, które kosztować będą 6500. Miałam nadzieję, że zmieszczę się w 5 tys :roll eyes: 
Dopiero teraz, tak jak freethinker, widzę kosztowność moich pomysłów. Ale za to jak skończę to będzie pięknie  :wink: 

Jest opcja by zamówić już panele. Jest fajna promocja w sklepie niedaleko nas i mogą nam te panele przetrzymać do wiosny. 
Macie już jakieś typy, firmy, kolory?

----------


## ag2a

Pytanie. Jeśli mam obowiązującą linie zabudowy i przekrocze ją dając zamiast 15 cm styropian dam 20 to będą się czepiać? Są jakieś odchylenia od tego? Linia to 5m od frontu działki

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja wybrałem drzwi aluminionowe, choć wychodzą jeszcze drożej od drewnianych ale wyglądają rewelacyjnie. Sprawdzcie gwarancję na drzwi drewnianie, które czsami wyłączają odpowiedzialność jak drzwi nie znajdują się pod daszkiem

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Ja wybrałem drzwi aluminionowe, choć wychodzą jeszcze drożej od drewnianych ale wyglądają rewelacyjnie. Sprawdzcie gwarancję na drzwi drewnianie, które czsami wyłączają odpowiedzialność jak drzwi nie znajdują się pod daszkiem


W przypadku stalowych czasami również to obowiązuje (absurdalne, ale jednak).

----------


## swieja

Tak już posprawdzałam. Najczęściej daszek musi być, a źródło ogrzewania w odległości 150 m od drzwi, z podłogówką różnie. Jedni chcą by jej nie dociągać do drzwi i zostawić 50 cm nieogrzewanej podłogi, inni chcą by zrobić mniej rurek w pobliżu drzwi. 
Ruda maruda dzięki za namiary, wyślę do nich zapytanie o moje drzwi.

----------


## Hellenaj

Witajcie budowniczowie  :wink: 

Słuchajcie, jak planujecie zaizolować chudziak? papa czy folia? jaką izolację macie pod ścianami nośnymi? Jak planujecie połączyć obie te izolacje?
Ja mam pod ścianami folie izolacyjną i zastanawiam się co dać na podłoge pod styropian...

Poza tym chwilowo u nas cisza, czekam na dekarza..... czekam i czkeam.... jajko w końcu chyba zniosę :/ murarze praktycznie skończyli już u nas prace dosłownei dwie drobnostki zostaly do zrobienia, kominy już wymurowane i  otynkowane ponad dachem....

pisałam wcześniej, ze firma od wiązarów maiła robić poprawki, faktycznie zrobili, niemniej jednak na pewno ich nie polecę.... a budując drugi dom rozważę tradycyjny strop  :wink:  Ot tyle na temat wiązarów.

----------


## swieja

Pod wszystkimi ścianami na parterze mamy plastpapę. Na podłogę mąż planował folię grubą, taką jak się kładzie w oczkach wodnych. Polecił mu to kierbud. Ale nie wiem jeszcze co zrobimy. Papa będzie pewnie tańsza.

----------


## Kaizen

> Słuchajcie, jak planujecie zaizolować chudziak? papa czy folia? jaką izolację macie pod ścianami nośnymi? Jak planujecie połączyć obie te izolacje?
> Ja mam pod ścianami folie izolacyjną i zastanawiam się co dać na podłoge pod styropian...


Pod ścianami i na chudziaku mam papę termozgrzewalną SBS 4mm. IMO to optymalne rozwiązanie. Ale jak nie masz na fundamencie papy, to chyba najlepiej bedzie izolacja w plynna z zatopioną siatką (ale cos lepszego niż dysperbit - np Mapelastic).

----------


## Wojak65

Witam wszystkie bocianki 2017  :big grin:  

W końcu przyszła pora i na mnie żeby napisać cokolwiek w tym że temacie - ponieważ sam jestem Bociankiem 2017 i śledzę wontek od jakiegoś czasu może i moje uwagi dla niektórych okażą się cenne i pomocne.

Jako iż byłem już bociankiem w 2014 roku zakończyłem budowę z powodzeniem po 3 latach sytuacja życiowa spowodowała iż rozpocząłem w tym roku budowę kolejnego wymarzonego domu. Choć jak to mówią dopiero 3 dom będziesz miał idealny - więc w dalszym ciągu uczę się budowy  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

W tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie pokrycia dachu, okna już wstawione więc budynek na zimę będzie w stanie SSZ.

Dom parterowy 130 m2 jednak poddasze wykonuję już w taki sposób aby za parę lat móc wygospodarować tam kilkadziesiąt metrów 2 dla dorastających dzieci.

Przez to iż to moja kolejna budowa na przestrzeni kilku lat widzę w jakim stopniu podrożały materiały i co ważniejsze robocizna !!!  :WTF: 
W obecnym stanie wydatki rozjechały mi się wg kosztorysu budowlanego o ok 70 000 PLN więc wszystkich którzy zaczynają przygodę z budową pragnę ostrzec przed nadmiernym ulepszaniem swojego budynku bez dokładnych kalkulacji  :smile: 

SSZ to jak wynika z różnych opracowań ok 40% kosztu budowy wiec nie wiem co to będzie do końca  :big lol: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i mam nadzieję że będę w stanie uczestniczyć radami jak i pytaniami w Waszych budowach  :wave:

----------


## sebastex

Witam. Ja czekam na PnB i chyba w poniedziałek już dostanę, bo od wtorku projekt zatwierdzony w urzędzie i poszedł do wypisania pozwolenia w ostatni wtorek. Teraz codziennie przegladam pogodę długoterminową i zastanawiam się czy warto wyjść z ziemii. Jak uważacie??

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz codziennie przegladam pogodę długoterminową i zastanawiam się czy warto wyjść z ziemii. Jak uważacie??


Sam robisz, czy ekipa czeka z założonymi rękami? Jak nie dasz im roboty, to nie pójdą gdzie indziej? IMO jak będą warunki, to nie ma na co czekać. I potem zwieź materiał zanim mrozy puszczą (jak będą) bo jak przyjdą roztopy to może HDS nie wjechać.

----------


## Doli.

> Witam. Ja czekam na PnB i chyba w poniedziałek już dostanę, bo od wtorku projekt zatwierdzony w urzędzie i poszedł do wypisania pozwolenia w ostatni wtorek. Teraz codziennie przegladam pogodę długoterminową i zastanawiam się czy warto wyjść z ziemii. Jak uważacie??


A masz ekipę na już? Słyszałam głosy, że zima ma być w marcu  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> A masz ekipę na już? Słyszałam głosy, że zima ma być w marcu


Oby tak było  :yes:  może zdążylibyśmy zalać strop na piętrze  :roll eyes: 

Słyszeliście że jest problem z kruszywem na rynku i wszelkie betony oraz ich pochodne mogą podrożeć od nowego roku?

----------


## freethinker

Ze wszystkim są problemy, bo mamy boom budowlany. Kombinuję jak koń pod górę, by zbliżyć się bodaj do cen ubiegłorocznych. Ceny spadną jak przyjdzie kryzys. Wraz z nimi pewnie spadną nasze zarobki.  :wink: 
Moim skromnym zdaniem, lepiej nie czekać, tylko iść do przodu. Zimą aura bywa zmienna, ale na wiele rzeczy jest chemia.

----------


## Wojak65

Ostatnio gdzieś czytałem że w tej chwili jest nawet więcej zapotrzebowania na materiały budowlane niż sprzed załamania budowlanego na rynku kilka lat temu. Wszyscy producenci to wykorzystują i podnoszą ceny na materiały. Zobaczcie na wzrosty cen betonu, styropianu i całej reszty. 
No ale przecież żaden z nas w tej chwili ż tego powodu nie wstrzyma budowy...eh

----------


## Papucy

> Ostatnio gdzieś czytałem że w tej chwili jest nawet więcej zapotrzebowania na materiały budowlane niż sprzed załamania budowlanego na rynku kilka lat temu. Wszyscy producenci to wykorzystują i podnoszą ceny na materiały. Zobaczcie na wzrosty cen betonu, styropianu i całej reszty. 
> No ale przecież żaden z nas w tej chwili ż tego powodu nie wstrzyma budowy...eh



Bywało drożej : )

----------


## Wojak65

Kolega widzę przygotowany  :smile: 

Ale jak zobaczysz że ostatnia aktualizacja jest 21/07 trochę ma się nijak do cen które trzeba zapłacić w betoniarniach. 
Oczywiście podczas budowy zawsze zapłacimy za coś więcej a za coś innego mniej

----------


## Papucy

> Kolega widzę przygotowany 
> 
> Ale jak zobaczysz że ostatnia aktualizacja jest 21/07 trochę ma się nijak do cen które trzeba zapłacić w betoniarniach. 
> Oczywiście podczas budowy zawsze zapłacimy za coś więcej a za coś innego mniej


Ej tam od razu przygotowany : ) , nie mam poprostu punktu odniesienia bo nie sprawdzałem cen i nie wiem jak było rok dwa lata wcześniej . Za beton zapłaciłem 220 za kubik więc cena jak dlamnie jak najbardziej aktualna : )

pzdr

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Pytanie. Jeśli mam obowiązującą linie zabudowy i przekrocze ją dając zamiast 15 cm styropian dam 20 to będą się czepiać? Są jakieś odchylenia od tego? Linia to 5m od frontu działki


mąż mówi że tak

----------


## Wojak65

Teoretyczne mogą to zakwestionować, w praktyce nikt budynku fizyczne nie odbiera więc nie ma mowy żeby ktoś się zorientował że jest problem z 5 centymetrami! Więc nie ma się co przejmować. 
Ale jeśli już chcesz być tak bardzo z przepisami zgodna to na tej ścianie można dac np 15 cm styropianu (jeśli np nie ma rolet bądź innych przeciwwskazań)

----------


## Kaizen

> Teoretyczne mogą to zakwestionować, w praktyce nikt budynku fizyczne nie odbiera więc nie ma mowy żeby ktoś się zorientował że jest problem z 5 centymetrami! Więc nie ma się co przejmować.


Praktycznie przychodzi geodeta i robi inwentaryzację powykonawczą obiektu. W tym aktualizuje mapę w starostwie i zgłasza do ewidencji gruntu i budynków. Jest się co przejmować.

----------


## Wojak65

Praktycznie to jest ten sam geodeta który tyczył nam budynek i którego my oplacamy więc żaden nie będzie robił problemów o 5cm.

----------


## Kamila.

Bocianki, mam pytanie dotyczące sposobu murowania komina.
Nasz komin ma spoiny poziome, łączące poszczególne pustaki ze sobą ale nie jest w żaden sposób połączony ze ścianą.
Między kominem a betonem komórkowym są szczeliny w których nie ma żadnej zaprawy.
Zastanawiamy się czy jest to prawidłowe?
Ktoś, coś wie na ten temat?  :roll eyes:

----------


## annatulipanna

Tak, *Kamilo*. Takie murowanie komina jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe  :wink:  Sama pytałam o to w swoim dzienniku, jakiś czas temu  :wink:  Myślałam nawet, czy nie upchnąć tam wełny, czy innego wypełniacza. To jest tzw. szczelina dylatacyjna. Później przykryje ją tynk i nic nie będzie widać  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> Tak, *Kamilo*. Takie murowanie komina jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe  Sama pytałam o to w swoim dzienniku, jakiś czas temu  Myślałam nawet, czy nie upchnąć tam wełny, czy innego wypełniacza. To jest tzw. szczelina dylatacyjna. Później przykryje ją tynk i nic nie będzie widać


Dziękuję Annotulipanno  :smile:

----------


## basialeso

Mam problem mpzt przewiduje kolor dachówki od czerwieni do brązu, kupiłam projekt HK 2 w kolorystyce grafitowo - szaro białej i z dachem antracytowym, czy ma ktoś wiedzę czy będą problemy z odbiorem domu jak kolor bezie odbiegał od mpzt

----------


## aghata86

My dalej stoimy z wiezba. Kominy wymurowali klinkierem do polowy bo ciagle pada ten cholerny deszcz. Ale okna mamy juz pomierzone i w pon zamawiam. Postanowilismy jednak zrobic biale okna i biale rolety

----------


## Doli.

> Mam problem mpzt przewiduje kolor dachówki od czerwieni do brązu, kupiłam projekt HK 2 w kolorystyce grafitowo - szaro białej i z dachem antracytowym, czy ma ktoś wiedzę czy będą problemy z odbiorem domu jak kolor bezie odbiegał od mpzt


Zawsze, nawet później, jakiż "życzliwy" sąsiad może was po prostu podkablować. Będziecie wtedy zmieniać pokrycie? Nie zauważyliście tego wcześniej, olaliście mpzp jak kupowaliście projekt czy właśnie stwierdziliście, że jakoś to będzie? Moim zdaniem to jest za duża kasa żeby ryzykować zrywanie pokrycia i kładzenia na nowo.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Postanowilismy jednak zrobic biale okna i biale rolety


Czemu? Bardziej Wam pasuje ze względów kolorystycznych?

----------


## Doli.

> My dalej stoimy z wiezba. Kominy wymurowali klinkierem do polowy bo ciagle pada ten cholerny deszcz. Ale okna mamy juz pomierzone i w pon zamawiam. Postanowilismy jednak zrobic biale okna i biale rolety


Agata, a masz wizualkę swojego domu? Bo w sumie nie bardzo wiem co budujesz  :wink:  Taak, pogoda nie rozpieszcza...

----------


## aghata86

Biale okna sa tansze o 20% a pasuja tez do kolorystyki jaka mi sie podoba. Dach bedzie czarny, okna biale, elewacja jasnoszara a drzwi ciemnoszare.

----------


## Papucy

U nas oficjalnie SSZ ( bez okien )  okna zamówione  : )

----------


## annatulipanna

Gratulacje *Papucy*!!! 
SSZ bez okien, to Stan Surowy Otwarty  :wink:  Nie przyspieszaj tych etapów  :wink:  Wszystko po kolei  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Biale okna sa tansze o 20% a pasuja tez do kolorystyki jaka mi sie podoba. Dach bedzie czarny, okna biale, elewacja jasnoszara a drzwi ciemnoszare.


Na pewno macie białe okna tańsze? Przecież za kolory z podstawowej palety RAL nie dopłacasz nic do okien. Złoty Dąb, Winchester, czy Dąb bagienny są w standardzie, nawet antracyt zdarza się już bez dopłaty. Może nie ma co rezygnować z koloru?

----------


## aghata86

Jezeli chodzi o Vetrex to w gre wchodzil tylko ciemnoszary albo bialy nie podobaja mi sie brazowe okna a biale sa tansze o 20%

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jezeli chodzi o Vetrex to w gre wchodzil tylko ciemnoszary albo bialy nie podobaja mi sie brazowe okna a biale sa tansze o 20%


Skoro macie 20% taniej, to nie ma co dyskutować  :wink:  Trzeba zamawiać i pokazać zdjęcia  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

We wszystkich ofertach jakie otrzymaliśmy, a było ich około 10 - wszędzie dopłata do złotego dębu w granicach 30% (kolor obustronny).

----------


## Doli.

> U nas oficjalnie SSZ ( bez okien )  okna zamówione  : ) 
> 
> Załącznik 400159


Gratulacje!  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

U nas wreszcie zabrali się za ten strop - ja nie wiem czy to jakaś zmowa dolnośląskiego, bo mrufka_bum też z tym etapem popłynęła  :wink:  Na razie mamy szalunki pod wieńce i podciągi (do dokończenia po zewnętrznej stronie) i ułożone belki i pustaki. Niestety okazało się, że brakuje nam dwóch belek 4,5m. Zamówiłam 13szt, wykonawca miał odebrać (bo my akurat samochód w warsztacie mieliśmy) i jak się okazuje nie przeliczył od razu. Teraz wyjaśniamy z hurtownią, bo paczka przyszła spięta i było w niej 11szt. Najgorzej jeśli już z fabryki do hurtowni doszła taka wybrakowana paczka. Ściąganie 2szt z fabryki mija się z celem i jeśli się nie znajdą to chyba w tym miejscu będzie musiał być monolit.





Mamy też poważną kałuże przed budynkiem, dość doskwierającą, więc chcemy ją zasypać tymczasowo piachem. Ze 3-4 wywrotki. Myślicie, że to dobry pomysł?

----------


## aghata86

My mielismy stemple drewniane dałam 5zl za sztuke i jak nir sprzedam to spale w kominku.

----------


## Kamila.

My jutro będziemy zalewać pierwszy z 3 stropów i wszystkie słupy.
Kolejny + klatka schodowa pod koniec tygodnia. 
Trzeci strop będzie musiał poczekać do marca. Ale wraz z nim domek zostanie pokryty dachem (pełne deskowanie plus papa) i być może od razu dachówką. 
W międzyczasie zrobimy okna i będziemy mogli zaczynać środek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## swieja

Kamila będziecie robić okna i instalacje bez dachu? Dziwne.

W Mitbau we Wrocławiu też okna kolorowe 40 procent drożej. Wzięliśmy z tego powodu białe, choć wolałabym właśnie brązowe, drewnopodobne. 

U nas murują się sypialnie na piętrze. Zaczyna już być bardzo fajnie. Do ostatniej chwili przestawialiśmy ściany. Nie planowałam pralni, ale wyszło na to, że jednak będzie, z wejściem z łazienki. Teraz nie rozumiem, jak mogłam jej nie zaplanować wcześniej. Jutro musimy podjechać do jakiejś firmy z drzwiami wewnętrznymi bo mamy trzy pary drzwi do zamontowania po skosie i nie wiemy czy tak się da w standardzie, czy trzeba będzie robić na zamówienie u stolarza.
 Za dwa tygodnie będę miała już okna i dachówki  :smile:  Ale się cieszę!!

----------


## Kamila.

:big grin:  
Matko jedyna, nic takiego nie napisałam  :no: 
1. Strop nr 1 plus słupy
2. Strop nr 2 plus schody 
3. Strop nr 3 a po nim dach 
4. Po tym co wyżej w międzyczasie okna (oczekiwanie to 5-6 tygodni od pobrania wymiarów i podpisania umowy) i wtedy weźmiemy się za środek.

----------


## Kamila.

> Mamy też poważną kałuże przed budynkiem, dość doskwierającą, więc chcemy ją zasypać tymczasowo piachem. Ze 3-4 wywrotki. Myślicie, że to dobry pomysł?


To zdecydowanie nie ten kaliber kałuży ale podobną sytuację mieliśmy w karmniku dla ptaków. 
Źle spasowaliśmy zbyt krótki daszek i woda wlewała się do środka.
Żeby uniknąć zamarznięcia ziaren w wodzie, gnicia i innych niespodzianek, podłogę karmnika wysypaliśmy piachem.
Na chwilę obecną zdaje egzamin, ziarna nie pływają w wodzie lecz leżą w mokrym piachu.
Nie wiem jednak, jak piach sprawdzi się na kilkaset razy większej powierzchni.

----------


## Doli.

> My mielismy stemple drewniane dałam 5zl za sztuke i jak nir sprzedam to spale w kominku.


Jeśli to komentarz do mnie, to my nie mamy gdzie spalić  :wink:  A potem bawić się w odsprzedawanie też się nam nie chce. Jak szukałam stempli używanych to wszystkie już przycięte na konkretną wysokość i szukaj takich co podpasują. A też trzeba po to przyjechać, załadować, rozładować. Także nie wiem czy na ewentualne nasze znalazłby się chętny, więc zdecydowaliśmy się wynająć.

----------


## Kaizen

Z dopłatą za kolor jest różnie. Dokładnie to sobie rozpisałem w MS. I tu dziwnie to wygląda, bo wg cen z czasu gdy wybierałem okna w N.ergo trzeba było dopłacić za jednostronny kolor 23,66% a za drugą stronę dodatkowo 24,77% (białe mi wychodziły 5312, jednostronny kolor 6569, dwustronny 8196 zł). Czyli kolosalna dopłata.
Za to przy MSLine dopłata za pierwszą stronę w kolorze 6,14%, za drugą 12,52%.
Efekt taki, że MSLine z dwustronnym kolorem był u mnie droższy od Nergo z dwustronnym tylko o 10%.

Więc wcale to nie jest takie proste, nawet u jednego sprzedawcy, że za kolor dopłaca się X%. Za to może się okazać, że jak już dopłacimy do koloru, to za niewiele większą dopłatą możemy mieć dużo lepsze okna.
AFAIK tylko MSLine udostępnia kalkulatorki na stronie i można samemu policzyć różne opcje. Ale i tak to tylko orientacyjna wycena, bo np. w MS mi wyszły taniej okna MSLine+ od MSLine. Sprzedawca też nie rozumiał jakim sposobem. Więc generalnie trzeba przeczołgać wszystkich sprzedawców by przeliczyli różne opcje i różne modele, bo można się zdziwić jak w moim przypadku, że wyższy jest tańszy od niższego a dopłata za kolor w tanich oknach może być dużo wyższa, niż w droższych.

----------


## karo_line

U nas po chwilowym przestoju (to chyba tzw. przerwa technologiczna - czekanie aż beton na wieńcu zwiąże) dziś planowany jest montaż wiązarów. Mam nadzieję, że obejdzie się bez jakichś dodatkowych problemów (choć czy podczas budowy można w ogóle na to liczyć?  :wink:  ). Dekarz obiecał, że jeszcze w listopadzie będzie pokrycie, także liczę też, że od razu będziemy mogli zamówić okna...Też zdecydowaliśmy się na białe, ale w naszym przypadku takie akurat nam się po prostu podobały i wpasowały się w koncepcję. Oczywiście dodatkowy plus za to, że były po prostu tańsze. 
Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze, to w grudniu będzie można zabierać się za elektrykę i hydraulikę. Jeśli chodzi o następne etapy (szczególnie tynkowanie), to zdecydowaliśmy się czekać do wiosny. Mimo tego, że chcemy szybko, to nie chcemy za wszelką cenę szybko, a dogrzewanie chałupy byłoby nie tylko samo w sobie problematyczne, ale i kosztowne..

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Białe okna...no nie wiem...jeszcze od środka to ok ale z zewnątrz to mało widziałem domków gdzie fajnie to wygląda. 
Zazwyczaj na tym etapie ludzie nie oszczędzają i kupują okna po wypasie(i w sumie racja bo nie będą wymieniane w najbliższym czasie)

----------


## kjuta

co się komu podoba i na co kogo stać
białe okna to klasyk i zawsze się obronią
ja miałabym chętnie białe okna, gdyby nie okolica pieców węglowych i palenie czym popadnie

----------


## Wojak65

@Doli.   Z tą kałużą przed domem to musisz się zastanowić co tam docelowo będziesz miała (trawnik czy teren utwardzony). Jeśli utwardzony to ja bym tam od razu wybrał trochę ziemi i nasypał kamieni/gruzu - szczególnie że na budowie zawsze tego jest pod dostatkiem  :smile: 


Co do okien, to trudno cokolwiek komu doradzać - oprócz oczywiście parametrów technicznych (przenikalność cieplna, ukryte zawiasy, 3 szyby itp) każdy musi się zdać na swój gust i wybrać jak jemu się podoba.

Ja sam ze swojego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć że w poprzednim domu miałem obustronny antracyt i ni w ząb nie pasował mi ten kolor do wystroju pokoi i wnętrz...a teraz w kolejnym domu mam już zamontowane od środka białe a od zewnątrz takie jak chciałem - czyli antracyt  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## Papucy

> @Doli.   Z tą kałużą przed domem to musisz się zastanowić co tam docelowo będziesz miała (trawnik czy teren utwardzony). Jeśli utwardzony to ja bym tam od razu wybrał trochę ziemi i nasypał kamieni/gruzu - szczególnie że na budowie zawsze tego jest pod dostatkiem 
> 
> 
> Co do okien, to trudno cokolwiek komu doradzać - oprócz oczywiście parametrów technicznych (przenikalność cieplna, ukryte zawiasy, 3 szyby itp) każdy musi się zdać na swój gust i wybrać jak jemu się podoba.
> 
> Ja sam ze swojego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć że w poprzednim domu miałem obustronny antracyt i ni w ząb nie pasował mi ten kolor do wystroju pokoi i wnętrz...a teraz w kolejnym domu mam już zamontowane od środka białe a od zewnątrz takie jak chciałem - czyli antracyt


My wzięliśmy antracyt wszystkie okna z zewnątrz natomiast w środku tylko salon i kuchnia obustronny antracyt reszta białe tzn sypialnie i łazienki. Kilka stówek zostało  :smile:

----------


## karo_line

U nas będzie nadbitka na biało, biała deska czołowa i dach w kolorze szara angoba. Myślę, że z białymi oknami i drzwiami wszystko będzie spójne. Oczywiście parametry okien to kwestia najważniejsza i dużą wagę do tego przykładaliśmy na etapie formułowania samych zapytań o wyceny. Wszystko jest kwestią gustu i tego, jakiego efektu chcemy osiągnąć: czy klasycznie, czy nowocześnie, czy sielsko - wiejsko czy jakkolwiek inaczej...

----------


## Wojak65

Od dobrych kilku lat na szczęście firmy walczą o klienta i każdy może sobie wybrać i zrobić jak tylko mu pasuje.
Wybrać kolory, szyby, zawiasy, klamki i całą resztę  :smile:

----------


## Papucy

Robicie Kontaktrony w oknach? Macie może pojęcie jaki to jest koszt w drzwiach Wikęd zaśpiewali 100zł .

----------


## aghata86

Uwaga...baba z Vetrexu mowila ze cena bialych okien 20% mniej a tu wysyla mi wycene na biale a tu 600zl roznicy wiec zdecydowalam sie jednak na ciemnoszare z zewbatrz i tez takie rolety. 20% to myslalam ze z 2 tys roznicy a tu 600zl wiec nie ma co. Pewnie specjalnie tak wycenila ale niech jej bedzie.

----------


## Wojak65

> Robicie Kontaktrony w oknach? Macie może pojęcie jaki to jest koszt w drzwiach Wikęd zaśpiewali 100zł .


Ja nie mam tego w oknach, będzie monitoring więc uznałem że to nie jest konieczne  :cool: 

W oknach pewnie też się będzie cena wahać w granicach 100 PLN

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Biale okna sa tansze o 20% a pasuja tez do kolorystyki jaka mi sie podoba. Dach bedzie czarny, okna biale, elewacja jasnoszara a drzwi ciemnoszare.


Rolety proponuje dopasować do dachu. Jak będą spuszczone to białych okien nie będzie widać o do czego będą pasować białe rolety? Czarny dach i szare drzwi. Strasznie mi się nie podoba jak ktoś robi wszystko czrne/szare i np. Brązowe rolety. Do czego to ma pasować??? Tj. Tylko moja sugestia  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

No tego się obawiam. Do drzwi zamówiłem - wejśćie  do kotłowni od północy mało widoczne miejsce - w sumie sam kontaktron na allegro kilka zł ale nie widzi mi się dziurawić okien ;/

----------


## annatulipanna

> Robicie Kontaktrony w oknach? Macie może pojęcie jaki to jest koszt w drzwiach Wikęd zaśpiewali 100zł .


Kontaktrony w oknach Vetrex - 53zł/szt

----------


## Papucy

Abakus Okna - dopłata za kontaktrony 125 zł/szt - właśnie mi przysłali cenę  :bash:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Uwaga...baba z Vetrexu mowila ze cena bialych okien 20% mniej a tu wysyla mi wycene na biale a tu 600zl roznicy wiec zdecydowalam sie jednak na ciemnoszare z zewbatrz i tez takie rolety. 20% to myslalam ze z 2 tys roznicy a tu 600zl wiec nie ma co. Pewnie specjalnie tak wycenila ale niech jej bedzie.


No i fajnie  :wink:  Szare okna od zewnątrz, z roletami w tym samym kolorze, będą na pewno lepiej wyglądały niż białe  :wink: 
Co do dopłat do koloru, to właśnie tak to wychodzi. Niby kupę kasy można zaoszczędzić, a tu tylko kilka stówek. No ale nic. Fajnie wyszło  :wink:  Ja tam nie lubię białych okien od zewnątrz  :wink:  A szare będą ciekawe.

----------


## Kamila.

> Robicie Kontaktrony w oknach? Macie może pojęcie jaki to jest koszt w drzwiach Wikęd zaśpiewali 100zł .


U nas to postawa do instalacji alarmowej i początek tworzenia inteligentnego systemu domu.
W oknie HS pojedynczy kontaktron wycenili nam na 145,20 zł brutto, w pozostałych oknach 99 zł brutto.

Dziś nasza ekipa zalała pierwszy strop i rozpoczęła szalowanie schodów i klatki schodowej  :wiggle: 

Do końca tygodnia zamkniemy temat parteru  :yes:

----------


## Kaizen

Kontaktron Satela w sklepie - 7,99zł brutto. Solid z montażem i okablowaniem w cenie sobie za niewiadomo co (nie sprecyzowali w wycenie) za kontaktron z montażem życzy 47zł netto.
Na Elektrodzie trochę psów powiesili na montażu konaktronów przez producentów okien.

----------


## Mr A

Tyle samo jak nie więcej powiesili na samych montażystach  :wink: 
Nie miałem z kontaktronami zamówionymi u producenta okien żadnego problemu. Ani ze względów estetycznych/wizualnych ani pod względem działania.
Czyli jak zawsze na budowie - zależy na kogo się trafi  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Abakus Okna - dopłata za kontaktrony 125 zł/szt - właśnie mi przysłali cenę


Szaleństwo jakieś  :ohmy: 
A co masz w cenie? Montaż kontaktronów w oknie, czy również podpięcie do instalacji elektrycznej?
Przecież to cena z kosmosu.





> Kontaktron Satela w sklepie - 7,99zł brutto. Solid z montażem i okablowaniem w cenie sobie za niewiadomo co (nie sprecyzowali w wycenie) za kontaktron z montażem życzy 47zł netto.
> Na Elektrodzie trochę psów powiesili na montażu konaktronów przez producentów okien.



Mój elektryk też mi powiedział, że może sam zamontować kontaktrony. I też rzucił kwotą ok. 50zł/szt. (materiał + montaż). Skoro od producenta okien mam za 53zł/szt, to wolę mieć wszystko w umowie i na gwarancji. Montowane w trakcie produkcji okien i przez osoby upoważnione do takich prac. Ale elektryk i tak jest potrzebny do wpięcia tego w instalację elektryczną  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Widzę że większość planuje montować kontaktrony  :wink: 

Powiem szczerze że sam nawet się nie zastanawiałem nad tym tematem zamawiając okna, ale widzę że cena ok 50 zł już z montażem to nie jest wcale dużo (parę stówek na całym domu) więc myślę że temat wart rozważenia.

----------


## Robaczywy

Cześć Wszystkim

Przebrnałem przez Wasz temat i gratuluję postępów  :smile: 
Ja to chyba bardziej bocian 2018, bo dopiero czekam na PNB, w grudniu albo po nowym roku zabieramy się za załatwianie kredytu, tak żeby na spokojnie zaczać prace ziemne  w kwietniu, o ile pogoda pozwoli. Chętnie skorzystam z Waszego świeżego doświadczenia i przyjmę wszelkie uwagi. Narazie mam wstępnie zaklepana ekipę na SSO za 45tys, ale po lekturze forum mam do nich szereg pytań o zakres prac  :smile: . Ambitny plan to wprowadzić się na wiosnę 2019r.

Co budujemy:
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ines/

Gdzie:
pod Krakowem

W projekcie jest oczywiście kilka zmian, z większych to zrezygnowaliśmy ze stropu nad dolnym tarasem, zostaja te dwa filarki i belka między nimi, tamten stropy byłby kłopotliwy w ociepleniu i hydroizolacji, pajaki by tam siedziały i zaciemniałby taras.

Chcemy żeby dom był energooszczędny na tyle na ile pozawala na to nasz projekt. Ogrzewanie PC GW, wentylacja mechaniczna, ale zostawiamy jeden komin w kotłowni, żona sobie zażyczyła na wypadek końca świata,  chociaż ja do tego przekonany nie jestem  :smile: . Z kominka rezygnujemy. Dachówka płaska ceramiczna.

U nas na działce glina co najmniej na 3 metry, ale nie planuję niczego wymieniać, chcę wykopać dziury pod ławy i na nieruszonej glinie je postawić, piasek/pospółka tylko do zasypania. Czy robiliście ławy w szalunkach i na chudziaku? 

Ja jestem raczej od komputerków i na budowlance niewiele się znam, ale dokształcam się regularnie na forum. Chcielibyśmy (sa nas 3 sztuki  :big tongue: ) się wprowadzić przynajmniej na parter za 450 tys (poddasze w stanie deweloperskim), bez ogarniania działki, a jest co ogarniać bo 30ar.  Póki co wychodzi mi, że powinienem się wyrobić z SSZ w 185 000 (staram się ceny zawyżać, ale pewnie o kilku rzeczach zapomniałem). Z tego co chciałbym przyoszczędzić to dopilnować tych nieszczęsnych fundamentów, żeby mi nie wybrali wszystkiego, wymiennik do pompy ciepła zrobię sam, WM i podłogówkę rozłożę sam na podstawie projektu, Ocieplenie podłóg, dachu i fundamentów mam robociznę gratis. Mam tez ambicję samemu położyć styropian na elewacji, żeby było taniej, ale też lepiej. Sam będę robił instalację 'inteligentnego domu'. Kontaktronów do okien nie kupuję, bo ceny u producentów sa kosmiczne, a taki kontaktron na Alli Express, czy nawet Alledrogo to dosłownie kilka złotych. Na dachu majac pianę ZK nie muszę robić paroizolacji od wewnatrz, a i membrana na zewnatrz wystarczy symboliczna, wiec też jakas tam oszczędność. gorsz do grosza i parę tysięcy taniej będzie. 

PS. patent z opaska z XPS wokół okien wydaje mi się genialny  :smile: 

Papiery do pozowlenia na budowę załatwiał nam architekt adaptujacy i muszę przyznać, że było to mega wygodne, zero nerwów do tego etapu. Póki co wniosek leży 10 dni w starostwie i wiem, że jeszcze nikt na niego nawet nie spojrzał.

----------


## Kaizen

> Powiem szczerze że sam nawet się nie zastanawiałem nad tym tematem zamawiając okna, ale widzę że cena ok 50 zł już z montażem to nie jest wcale dużo (parę stówek na całym domu) więc myślę że temat wart rozważenia.


x 15 okien i drzwi (a do uchylnych może być dobrym pomysłem zamontowanie dwóch - żeby wiedzieć, czy okno jest tylko uchylone, zamknięte, czy całkiem otwarte) i masz 750zł. No i same kontaktrony niczego nie robią. Trzeba pociągnąć kable i podpiąć do centrali. Więc to wydatek rzędu 3K zł w małym domu.

----------


## Papucy

> Szaleństwo jakieś 
> A co masz w cenie? Montaż kontaktronów w oknie, czy również podpięcie do instalacji elektrycznej?
> Przecież to cena z kosmosu.)


No to jest wycena od producenta także sam montaż . Raczej zrezygnuje i będą tylko czujki plus kontaktrony tylko w drzwiach wejściowych.

----------


## Papucy

> Cześć Wszystkim
> 
>  Póki co wychodzi mi, że powinienem się wyrobić z SSZ w 185 000 (staram się ceny zawyżać, ale pewnie o kilku rzeczach zapomniałem)..


Ja mam 154m2 po podłogach bez garażu dach dwuspadowy jakieś 170m2  SSO 133k  bez kominka i kominów strop monolit plus ściągi i dodatkowe słupy, za robociznę zapłaciłem 56k. Myślę że 185k realny szacunek.

Robicie odkurzacz centralny? Chce położyć samodzielnie instalację macie może jakichś sklep/allegro do polecenia aby kupić cały zestaw montażowy tzn. rury szufelki itp?

----------


## Wojak65

> x 15 okien i drzwi (a do uchylnych może być dobrym pomysłem zamontowanie dwóch - żeby wiedzieć, czy okno jest tylko uchylone, zamknięte, czy całkiem otwarte) i masz 750zł. No i same kontaktrony niczego nie robią. Trzeba pociągnąć kable i podpiąć do centrali. Więc to wydatek rzędu 3K zł w małym domu.


15 okien ? 
Dachowe też w to wliczasz ? (jak bym robił to tylko parter) nie masz żadnych FIX'ów ?

3K w małym domu to rzeczywiście masakra !

----------


## Wojak65

> Ja mam 154m2 po podłogach bez garażu dach dwuspadowy jakieś 170m2  SSO 133k  bez kominka i kominów strop monolit plus ściągi i dodatkowe słupy, za robociznę zapłaciłem 56k. Myślę że 185k realny szacunek.
> 
> Robicie odkurzacz centralny? Chce położyć samodzielnie instalację macie może jakichś sklep/allegro do polecenia aby kupić cały zestaw montażowy tzn. rury szufelki itp?



Ten temat mnie też interesuje.
Szukałeś może jakiś testów/porównań odkurzaczy ? Bo kompletnie jeszcze się tym nie interesowałem.

Ja odkurzacz planuję robić obowiązkowo.Szufelkę jedynie w kuchni 1 szt.

----------


## Papucy

> Ten temat mnie też interesuje.
> Szukałeś może jakiś testów/porównań odkurzaczy ? Bo kompletnie jeszcze się tym nie interesowałem.


Narazie starm się ogarnąć temat instalacji odkurzacz dokupię jak będzie kasa.

----------


## annatulipanna

> x 15 okien i drzwi (a do uchylnych może być dobrym pomysłem zamontowanie dwóch - żeby wiedzieć, czy okno jest tylko uchylone, zamknięte, czy całkiem otwarte) i masz 750zł. No i same kontaktrony niczego nie robią. Trzeba pociągnąć kable i podpiąć do centrali. Więc to wydatek rzędu 3K zł w małym domu.


Z tymi 3K to grubo przesadziłeś. Ja mam w sumie 10 okien pionowych, a kontaktronów 4. Chyba na górze nie będziesz tego montował? Na dole mam tylko 4 okna otwierane (w tym 2x drzwi tarasowe). Z wyprowadzeniem kabli do przyszłej centrali zapłaciłam 400 zł. Nie ma co popadać w skrajności z montowaniem dwóch kontaktronów w jednym oknie. Najpierw się nie opłaca w ogóle montować, bo drogo, a później chcesz po dwa na okno  :wink:  Szaleństwo  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja mam 154m2 po podłogach bez garażu dach dwuspadowy jakieś 170m2  SSO 133k  bez kominka i kominów strop monolit plus ściągi i dodatkowe słupy, za robociznę zapłaciłem 56k. Myślę że 185k realny szacunek.


Zgodnie z moimi kosztami, też 185K to jak najbardziej realny szacunek. Chociaż nie mała to kwota, ale projekt ciutkę skomplikowany  :wink: 
Mój projekt mega prosty, to i kasy mniej poszło  :wink: 




> Robicie odkurzacz centralny? Chce położyć samodzielnie instalację macie może jakichś sklep/allegro do polecenia aby kupić cały zestaw montażowy tzn. rury szufelki itp?


Ja w pierwszym etapie miałam montowane tylko rury, kabelki i wyjścia pod gniazda ssące i Wally Flexy. Reszta dopiero, jak będzie kasa na centralę, czyli nie prędko.
Polecam Wally Flex zamiast szufelki. Nie wymaga zmiotki (unikasz wznoszenia kurzu) i często zastępuje długiego węża całkowicie w danym pomieszczeniu  :wink: 
Dzięki Wally mam tylko dwa gniazda ssące na cały dom (parter i piętro) i chyba wystarczy mi rura 7m.
Co do jednostek centralnych, ja zapatrywałam się tylko na Beam-owskie. Jednak znajomy zajmujący się tym tematem polecał mi odkurzacze Husky. Pewnie będę u niego kupowała, ale jeszcze się nie wgryzałam w temat tych jednostek.

----------


## Myjk

> W projekcie jest oczywiście kilka zmian, z większych to zrezygnowaliśmy ze stropu nad dolnym tarasem, zostaja te dwa filarki i belka między nimi, tamten stropy byłby kłopotliwy w ociepleniu i hydroizolacji, pajaki by tam siedziały i zaciemniałby taras.


Taras jest w jakim kierunku? Jeśli na południe/zachód, to i tak będziesz go zaciemniać. To będzie upierdliwe, każdy to mówi kto nie zdecydował się na to. Dlatego ja robię pełny dach nad tarasem. Oczywiście rezygnacja z płaskiego dachu to dobre wyjście, ale spróbuj tam jakoś zaplanować stały spadowy dach. Inaczej będziesz się użerać z parasolami, markizami czy innym dziadostwem. Poza tym jak zniknie ten daszek, to strasznie wielka ściana tam pozostanie.




> Chcemy żeby dom był energooszczędny na tyle na ile pozawala na to nasz projekt. Ogrzewanie PC GW, wentylacja mechaniczna, ale zostawiamy jeden komin w kotłowni, żona sobie zażyczyła na wypadek końca świata,  chociaż ja do tego przekonany nie jestem .


Koniec świata jak rozumem to ma być brak prądu?  :wink: 




> Z kominka rezygnujemy.


Eh, czyli będziecie truć tylko nieodnawialnymi źródłami.  :big tongue: 




> U nas na działce glina co najmniej na 3 metry, ale nie planuję niczego wymieniać, chcę wykopać dziury pod ławy i na nieruszonej glinie je postawić, piasek/pospółka tylko do zasypania. Czy robiliście ławy w szalunkach i na chudziaku?


Ja robiłem w szalunkach na chudziaku. Niestety(dla mnie)  jak zapewne wiesz (a wiesz, bo wspominasz o tym później) wybrali (i to pół biedy) a potem wywieźli (i to bolało) mi fhój piachu który mógł spokojnie zostać na działce i posłużyć do zasypania.




> Póki co wychodzi mi, że powinienem się wyrobić z SSZ w 185 000 (staram się ceny zawyżać, ale pewnie o kilku rzeczach zapomniałem).


Może być ciężko SSZ z kominem  :big tongue:  dachówką i całkiem sporymi przeszkleniami, zmieścić w 185 (brutto).




> Kontaktronów do okien nie kupuję, bo ceny u producentów sa kosmiczne, a taki kontaktron na Alli Express, czy nawet Alledrogo to dosłownie kilka złotych.


Ja się zastanawiam, bo kontaktron wbudowany w ramę wydaje się solidniejszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tymi 3K to grubo przesadziłeś.


Konkretnie to mam ofertę na 2983 + 8 % VAT na instalację alarmową razem z montażem i uruchomienieniem. Jak sobie wyceniłem sprzęt, to wychodzi jakieś 2K brutto (ale kontaktron w sklepie to 7,99zł brutto a z montażem chcą 47zł netto).




> Nie ma co popadać w skrajności z montowaniem dwóch kontaktronów w jednym oknie.


Dla mnie to dosyć istotna sprawa, żeby sprawdzić, czy okno zostawiłem uchylone, czy całkiem jest otwarte. 
U mnie konaktronów akurat mało. Bo mam mało otwieranych okien (drzwi wejściowe, tarasowe i wyłaz na dach). Do tego to marne zabezpieczenie. Więc traktuję je bardziej informacyjnie.
Do tego kontaktron to dosyć marne zabezpieczenie. Bo działa tylko na otwarcie okna. A przecież szybę można zbić czy wyciąć. No i można wejść niechronioną drogą - np. podnosząc dachówkę i rozcinając membranę. Czy właśnie wyłazem dachowym, bo przecież nie ma sensu dawania tam kontaktronu  :wink: 


A co do odkurzacz centralnego - to może jak ktoś jest alergikiem to warto na to wywalać kasę. Może. Ja tam jestem leniwy, i wolę pociągać za sobie zwykły  odkurzacz najlepiej taki, co i wodę wciągnie. A jak będę miał ochotę wydać furę kasy, to IMO lepiej robot sprzątający.

----------


## Wekto

> Konkretnie to mam ofertę na 2983 + 8 % VAT na instalację alarmową razem z montażem i uruchomienieniem. Jak sobie wyceniłem sprzęt, to wychodzi jakieś 2K brutto (ale kontaktron w sklepie to 7,99zł brutto a z montażem chcą 47zł netto).


50 zł to cena za kontaktrony za okno czy za skrzydło? Ile oferują czujników na skrzydło?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Taras jest w jakim kierunku? Jeśli na południe/zachód, to i tak będziesz go zaciemniać. To będzie upierdliwe, każdy to mówi kto nie zdecydował się na to. Dlatego ja robię pełny dach nad tarasem. Oczywiście rezygnacja z płaskiego dachu to dobre wyjście, ale spróbuj tam jakoś zaplanować stały spadowy dach. Inaczej będziesz się użerać z parasolami, markizami czy innym dziadostwem. Poza tym jak zniknie ten daszek, to strasznie wielka ściana tam pozostanie.


Taras jest na... zachód..trochę południowy  :big grin: , trochę się tego obawiam, ale jednak nie chcemy stałego zadaszenia, ale  żeby zachować harmonię i nie mieć takiej dziwnej ściany, to między belka, a ściana będa poziome belki drewniane, coś ala pergola, na tym planujemy jakieś płucienne mobilne zadaszenie, nie wiem czy to się sprawdzi, ale podoba nam się taka koncepcja





> Koniec świata jak rozumem to ma być brak prądu?


Dokładnie. Albo, że coś się stanie i pompa przestanie grzać.  Walczę o usunięcie komina, ale narazie przegrywam  :smile:  . Argumenty, że można za cenę komina kupić całkiem niezły agregat sa nieskuteczne.




> Ja robiłem w szalunkach na chudziaku. Niestety(dla mnie)  jak zapewne wiesz (a wiesz, bo wspominasz o tym później) wybrali (i to pół biedy) a potem wywieźli (i to bolało) mi fhój piachu który mógł spokojnie zostać na działce i posłużyć do zasypania.


To elegancko zgodnie ze sztuka widzę, niby fundament ważna rzecz, może lepiej tutaj nie odstawiać fuszerki
Z tym piachem to totalna masakra..




> Może być ciężko SSZ z kominem  dachówką i całkiem sporymi przeszkleniami, zmieścić w 185 (brutto).


Część elementów mam już wstępnie wycenione i wyglada to nieźle, np na okna ze średnim U=0,9 mam oferte za 18 000 brutto z montażem (bez połaciowych i sporo fixów). Oczywiście bez HST i innych ABC  :smile: 
Liczę się z tym, że 200 000 pewnie pęknie, ale mam nadzieję, że nie więcej..
Kto mi powie ile kosztuje wybudowanie tego nieszczęsnego komina (wentylacyjno dymowy) z uwzględnieniem fundamentu, obróbki na dachu itp..? Przyjałem 3500 zł, ale może zaniżam? Wyceniłem wstępnie okna, bloczki, stal, beton, izolacje, instalacje, ale komin mnie przerasta  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojak65

*Robaczywy* 

Może to trochę Ci pomoże - mój komin Schidel 7m kosztował 2500 brutto (200). 
Jego wymurowanie + obróbka blachą (robocizna) 700 netto
Blacha do okucia + czapa stalowa 300 netto 

 :yes:

----------


## Papucy

Rezygnując z komina dodatkowo ugrałem 2k niżej za robociznę

----------


## Myjk

> Taras jest na... zachód..trochę południowy , trochę się tego obawiam, ale jednak nie chcemy stałego zadaszenia, ale  żeby zachować harmonię i nie mieć takiej dziwnej ściany, to między belka, a ściana będa poziome belki drewniane, coś ala pergola, na tym planujemy jakieś płucienne mobilne zadaszenie, nie wiem czy to się sprawdzi, ale podoba nam się taka koncepcja


Znajomi mają takie coś, w bliźniaku. Na początku to fajnie wyglądało. Ale tylko wyglądało, bo przecieka podczas deszczu (co wyklucza korzystanie z tarasu) oraz brudzi się na potęgę (prać można, ale to kosztowne i nie dopiera się do "nowości") więc za chwilę zaleta w postaci fajnego wyglądu znika i pozostaje irytacja. Może jakoś niebawem będę to pstryknę fotę jak to wygląda. A wygląda słabo. Znajomi teraz myślą nad stałym zadaszeniem i wybili mi skutecznie taki pomysł z głowy dodając trochę swoich emocji.  :wink: 




> Dokładnie. Albo, że coś się stanie i pompa przestanie grzać.  Walczę o usunięcie komina, ale narazie przegrywam  . Argumenty, że można za cenę komina kupić całkiem niezły agregat sa nieskuteczne.


Mnie się udało żonę przekonać, że na brak prądu będzie mały piecyk gazowy napędzany butlą PB i ew. biokominek.  :wink: 




> To elegancko zgodnie ze sztuka widzę, niby fundament ważna rzecz, może lepiej tutaj nie odstawiać fuszerki
> Z tym piachem to totalna masakra..


Niby tak mówią, ale gdybym tego nie przegapił to bym kazał robić w rowach... Znacznie więcej desek idzie na szalunki, znacznie więcej czasu to zajmuje. Trochę się oszczędza na betonie, ale niewiele IMHO. Co prawda deski i tak potem idą na szalunki stropu, etc. a ja dodatkowo swoje 2" wykorzystałem na deskowanie dachu, natomiast 2,5" pójdzie na podłogę strychu nieużytkowego. Mimo tego przeraźliwie dużo odpadu zostało, co można zobaczyć na fotkach w DB... A wkleję żeby nie szukać  :big tongue: 








> Część elementów mam już wstępnie wycenione i wyglada to nieźle, np na okna ze średnim U=0,9 mam oferte za 18 000 brutto z montażem (bez połaciowych i sporo fixów). Oczywiście bez HST i innych ABC


To rzeczywiście bez dramatu. Ja też nie chciałem udziwniać, ale ostatecznie zdecyduję się na HS w drzwiach tarasowych ze względu na niski próg. Czyszczenie progu tych zwykłych to masakra jest i przechodzenie tylko na trzeźwo wskazane, co mi jakby koliduje trochę z ideą tarasu i basenu w ogrodzie.  :wink: 




> Liczę się z tym, że 200 000 pewnie pęknie, ale mam nadzieję, że nie więcej..


Część towaru da się zdobyć w cenie netto (betoniarnie chętnie serwują cenę netto), więc powinno się udać. Mnie SSO (wraz z niecką basenową) ma wynieść koło 200 brutto, ale jednak deko więcej dachów i ścian mam.




> Kto mi powie ile kosztuje wybudowanie tego nieszczęsnego komina (wentylacyjno dymowy) z uwzględnieniem fundamentu, obróbki na dachu itp..? Przyjałem 3500 zł, ale może zaniżam? Wyceniłem wstępnie okna, bloczki, stal, beton, izolacje, instalacje, ale komin mnie przerasta


Mnie, podobnie jak Papucemu, udało się urwać 2k na robociźnie za komin. Do tego najtańszy komin systemowy około 2,5k. I jeszcze obróbka. Myślę, że 4-5k trzeba założyć zależnie od warunków.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Konkretnie to mam ofertę na 2983 + 8 % VAT na instalację alarmową razem z montażem i uruchomieniem. Jak sobie wyceniłem sprzęt, to wychodzi jakieś 2K brutto (ale kontaktron w sklepie to 7,99zł brutto a z montażem chcą 47zł netto).


Niepotrzebnie w takim razie rzuciłeś kwotę 3K, kiedy mowa była o samych kontaktronach. Kolega w powyższych postach pytał o kontaktrony, a nie o system alarmowy, a ty tu z taką kwotą wyjeżdżasz.






> Dla mnie to dosyć istotna sprawa, żeby sprawdzić, czy okno zostawiłem uchylone, czy całkiem jest otwarte. 
> U mnie kontaktronów akurat mało. Bo mam mało otwieranych okien...


To po co pisałeś o 15 oknach??
Przy wentylacji mechanicznej planujesz zostawiać otwarte okna?? Ja tam będę raczej zamykała.




> Do tego kontaktron to dosyć marne zabezpieczenie. Bo działa tylko na otwarcie okna. A przecież szybę można zbić czy wyciąć. No i można wejść niechronioną drogą - np. podnosząc dachówkę i rozcinając membranę. Czy właśnie wyłazem dachowym, bo przecież nie ma sensu dawania tam kontaktronu


Znowu odpłynąłeś  :wink:   Po co ktoś miałby się fatygować do przeciętnego domu pod dachówkami, przecinając membranę, czy wyłazem dachowym?? Mój wyłaz jest bardzo mały, a pod membraną będę miała pianę, to trochę utrudni sprawę  :big tongue: 
I co wyniosą?? Telewizor, albo odkurzacz centralny?? To już chyba nie te czasy. Prawdziwi specjaliści, jak będą chcieli wejść, to obejdą wszystkie zabezpieczenia, a zwykły złodziejaszek nie będzie się trudził, jak zobaczy większe przeszkody. Jedyna rada - ubezpieczyć chałupę i modlić się, żeby nas nie okradli  :wink: 




> A co do odkurzacz centralnego - to może jak ktoś jest alergikiem to warto na to wywalać kasę. Może. Ja tam jestem leniwy, i wolę pociągać za sobie zwykły  odkurzacz najlepiej taki, co i wodę wciągnie. A jak będę miał ochotę wydać furę kasy, to IMO lepiej robot sprzątający.


Nie wiem, czy używałeś kiedyś odkurzacz centralny. Ale wydaje mi się, że jakbyś spróbował, to zmieniłbyś zdanie. Toż to właśnie zabawka dla leniwych. Nie ciągasz za sobą odkurzacza i nie przełączasz go z gniazdka do gniazdka. Planujesz tak, żeby z jednego gniazda ssącego odkurzać cały poziom. Masz takie gadżety, jak Wally Flex, którym zbierasz okruchy i inne brudy kuchenne nie używając ścierek, zmiotek, czy innych przedmiotów. Jest zawsze na wyciągnięcie ręki i zabiera śmieci daleko od Ciebie  :wink:  
Też uważam, że żeby wydać tyle kasy na to ustrojstwo, trzeba mieć nadmiar gotówki, bo bez tego da się żyć. I pewnie przez najbliższe lata nie doczekam się tego sprzętu  :sad:  Ale instalacja rur w ścianach (materiał+robocizna) kosztowała mnie 1000zł. Na tle inwestycji, jaką jest budowa domu, to kwota do zniesienia.
Mam alergików w domu, ale też chciałabym się pozbyć odkurzacza tradycyjnego, który wywala powietrze dokładnie tam, gdzie odkurzasz.

----------


## Myjk

> Nie wiem, czy używałeś kiedyś odkurzacz centralny. Ale wydaje mi się, że jakbyś spróbował, to zmieniłbyś zdanie. Toż to właśnie zabawka dla leniwych. Nie ciągasz za sobą odkurzacza i nie przełączasz go z gniazdka do gniazdka. Planujesz tak, żeby z jednego gniazda ssącego odkurzać cały poziom. Masz takie gadżety, jak Wally Flex, którym zbierasz okruchy i inne brudy kuchenne nie używając ścierek, zmiotek, czy innych przedmiotów. Jest zawsze na wyciągnięcie ręki i zabiera śmieci daleko od Ciebie


Ja nie używałem, ale mam dosyć podręcznego odkurzacza, ciągającego się na kablu kloca obijającego ściany i haczącego o wszystko co wjedzie pod koła, wydłubywania z szafy do odkurzenia rozsypanych dupereli w kuchni (co przy OC załatwi właśnie takie WF). Do tego cyklicznej zabawy z pośmiardującym worem (także w trakcie pracy niestety) czy innym zbiornikiem (bo i wodny odkurzacz posiadam, ale używam tylko do prania dywanów, w życiu mi nie przyszło do głowy żeby go na podorędziu trzymać do zbierania wody). Dlatego OC będzie w nowym domu.

----------


## agb

Myjk, świeczkę sobie kup zamiast tego biokominka. Taniej, a ciepła tyle samo co z tego wynalazku...  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kaizen

> Niepotrzebnie w takim razie rzuciłeś kwotę 3K, kiedy mowa była o samych kontaktronach.


Sam kontaktron to tylko biżuteria. Jedynie wygląda. Dopiero podpięty do systemu dostarcza mu informacji. Więc montaż samego kontaktronu czemu ma służyć? Nawet go nie widać, żeby mógł odstraszać.




> Przy wentylacji mechanicznej planujesz zostawiać otwarte okna?? Ja tam będę raczej zamykała.


Nie zamierzam. Ale nie tylko ja będę mieszkał. I choćby dlatego chciałbym mieć informację, czy są uchylone, czy otwarte. Czy dziecko mogło wyjść a złodziej wejść, czy nie. Czy warto zawracać z weekendowego wyjazdu (na 100%, jak całkiem otwarte) czy może zostawić (jak tylko uchylone).




> Po co ktoś miałby się fatygować do przeciętnego domu pod dachówkami, przecinając membranę, czy wyłazem dachowym??


Bo to najkrótsza droga w wielu domach. Po co pchać się zabezpieczonymi oknami czy drzwiami, jak ludzie zostawiają łatwiejszą drogę?




> Mój wyłaz jest bardzo mały, a pod membraną będę miała pianę, to trochę utrudni sprawę


Jeżeli ma spełniać swoją rolę, to da nim się wyjść na dach. A jak da się wyjść, to da się wejść. A jak da się wejść, to da się zejść niżej, wyłączyć alarm, pobuszować i wynieść drzwiami wszystko, co da się wynieść.





> I co wyniosą?? Telewizor, albo odkurzacz centralny??


Przy takim podejściu, to po co kontaktrony?




> Toż to właśnie zabawka dla leniwych. Nie ciągasz za sobą odkurzacza i nie przełączasz go z gniazdka do gniazdka. Planujesz tak, żeby z jednego gniazda ssącego odkurzać cały poziom. Masz takie gadżety, jak Wally Flex, którym zbierasz okruchy i inne brudy kuchenne nie używając ścierek, zmiotek, czy innych przedmiotów.


Do czasu, aż przyjedzie teściowa i starym zwyczajem wciągnie rozlane mleko. Co wtedy zrobisz?

Dla mnie to niewielka różnica, czy ciągam ze sobą długaśną rurę, czy przewód i odkurzacz. Ani jedno, ani drugie mi sie specjalnie nie podoba - więc zazwyczaj korzystam z odkurzacza bezprzewodowego co robi mi i za zmiotkę, i za codzienne (czy nawet kilka razy dziennie) odkurzenie. Z turboszczotką zadziwiająco dobrze sobie radzi, chociaż słaba siła ssania sprawia, że warto z raz na tydzień przelecieć czymś "mocniejszym".
Za to robi mi różnicę, czy mogę spać w czasie odkurzania salonu, czy nie. Więc mając wydać 2 czy 3K na odkurzacz, wolę robota.




> Jest zawsze na wyciągnięcie ręki i zabiera śmieci daleko od Ciebie


Czyli gdzie? Do pomieszczenia technicznego? Tam gdzie będzie stał zwykły odkurzacz? Czyli zawartość w tej samej odległości?




> I pewnie przez najbliższe lata nie doczekam się tego sprzętu  Ale instalacja rur w ścianach (materiał+robocizna) kosztowała mnie 1000zł. Na tle inwestycji, jaką jest budowa domu, to kwota do zniesienia.
> Mam alergików w domu, ale też chciałabym się pozbyć odkurzacza tradycyjnego, który wywala powietrze dokładnie tam, gdzie odkurzasz.


To ja bym wolał wydać taką kasę na Ilife. Nie tylko kompletny i zdatny do użytku, nie tylko tańszy, ale faktycznie dla leniwca  :smile: 

Edyta:



> *Na tle inwestycji, jaką jest budowa domu, to kwota do zniesienia.*


To dosyć częste podejście które powoduje zasypanie rynku inwestycjami w stanie nie nadającym się do zamieszkania, bo inwestorzy przeszarżowali. Bo to "tylko" kilka złotych - wydając setki tysięcy, to co to za różnica? I z takich kropelek robi się spore jezioro w których inwestorzy toną.
To w skali budowy wydaje się mało, ale przelicz to inaczej - ile czasu musisz pracować na to? Tydzień? Dwa? Ile par butów czy butelek ulubionego trunku można za to kupić? 

W czasie budowy warto szukać oszczędności. Na każdym kroku. Bo nieprzewidziane wydatki czy wzrost cen i tak będą wystarczającą presją na przekroczenie budżetu. Gadżety fajna rzecz. Tylko czy wtedy nie zabraknie kasy na coś istotnego? Odkurzacz centralny to jeden z gadżetów, które trudno zainstalować później. Więc faktycznie warto przemyśleć to wcześniej. Ale nie na zasadzie "to tylko tysiąc" a czy oby na pewno wydanie tego tysiąca jest warte użyteczności, które da kompletna instalacja względem konkurencyjnych rozwiązań.

----------


## annatulipanna

No tak *Kaizen*. Co dom, to inne obyczaje  :wink:  Dlatego każdy montuje, co jemu potrzebne. 
Ja przed wyjściem sprawdzam sama, czy wszystko jest pozamykane, nawet jak dzieciaki mówią, że jest. Oczywiście przed dłuższym wyjściem  :wink: 
Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby moja teściowa, czy mama wyciągały u mnie odkurzacz  :eek:  Nie zdarzyło mi się. Jeszcze do mleka? O to mogłabym podejrzewać teścia, ale ten pewnie nie znalazłby nawet odkurzacza  :big lol: 
Kontaktrony nie zabezpieczą przed włamaniem, ale dadzą sygnał, że coś się dzieje. 

A jeśli chcesz spać w trakcie odkurzania, to odkurzacz centralny jest dla Ciebie  :wink:  Jednostkę montujesz w miejscu oddalonym od sypialni, czy salonu, za zamkniętymi drzwiami i sprzątasz kiedy chcesz.
A taki Ilife chyba wymaga częstego czyszczenia i ładowania. Nie traktowałabym tego jako sprzęt gospodarstwa domowego, a raczej zabawkę, która sprząta  :wink: 

No i Wally... U mnie będzie wisiał na ścianie, we wnęce kuchennej, na wprost blatu - na wyciągnięcie ręki. Nie widoczny, dopóki nie wejdziesz w głąb kuchni. Dla mnie mega rozwiązanie. Nie trzeba iść po odkurzacz do pom. tech., nie trzeba niczego podłączać do sieci, nie trzeba kurzyć zmiotką i szufelką... Zdejmujesz rurę z uchwytu, wciągasz co trzeba i odwieszasz. Dla mnie bomba  :wink:  
Ale nie chcę nikogo przekonywać do moich wyborów. Szanuję odmienne poglądy. Każdemu według potrzeb  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Kaizen, czasem mam wrażenie, że piszesz o czymś tak, jakbyś nie chciał zmienić zdania. Takie nie bo nie, co prawda podajesz argumenty, ale często są z... no wiadomo.  :wink: 

Odkurzacz centralny w skrócie:
- hałas tam gdzie jednostka, więc możesz odkurzać nie przeszkadzającym innym;
- kurz również tam gdzie jednostka, więc alergicy to jedno, ale i znacznie mniejsza ilość na meblach...

Robot odkurzający, jako jedyny plus jaki widzę, to że może odkurzać kiedy nie ma nas w domu. Jednak nadal jego dokładność jest dyskusyjna, nie zawsze zbierze wszystko no i zdarzają się osoby pracujące w domu, którym może to przeszkadzać.

No i wreszcie, każdy ma prawo do wyboru odpowiedniego dla siebie rozwiązania.

//edyta:
Aha, a wciąganie odkurzaczem rozlanego mleka to nie wiem czy po czymś takim do wymiany poszłaby teściowa, czy odkurzacz. Co to w ogóle za pomysł?  :WTF:

----------


## agb

Stary rainbow bardzo dobrze wciąga płyny. Super opcja... pod warunkiem, że jest złożony, a nie trzeba go pół godz. składać, a potem rozkładać i czyścić  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja przed wyjściem sprawdzam sama, czy wszystko jest pozamykane, nawet jak dzieciaki mówią, że jest.


Ja nie mam takiego luksusu, że zawsze wychodzę ostatni. Czasami też zwijamy się z pracy - a rano w pośpiechu nie zawsze pamiętamy o wszystkim.




> Kontaktrony nie zabezpieczą przed włamaniem, ale dadzą sygnał, że coś się dzieje.


Jak? Zawoła "otwarte"? To tylko przekaźnik i magnes - niczego sam nie zasygnalizuje.





> A jeśli chcesz spać w trakcie odkurzania, to odkurzacz centralny jest dla Ciebie  Jednostkę montujesz w miejscu oddalonym od sypialni, czy salonu, za zamkniętymi drzwiami i sprzątasz kiedy chcesz.


Ale ja nie chcę sprzątać. Chcę, żeby było posprzątane. A niestety nie lunatykuję a nawet gdyby, to chyba byłby jakiś wybitny przypadek, że ktoś odkurza przez sen  :wink:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Cześć Wszystkim
> 
> Przebrnałem przez Wasz temat i gratuluję postępów 
> Ja to chyba bardziej bocian 2018, bo dopiero czekam na PNB, w grudniu albo po nowym roku zabieramy się za załatwianie kredytu, tak żeby na spokojnie zaczać prace ziemne  w kwietniu, o ile pogoda pozwoli. Chętnie skorzystam z Waszego świeżego doświadczenia i przyjmę wszelkie uwagi. Narazie mam wstępnie zaklepana ekipę na SSO za 45tys, ale po lekturze forum mam do nich szereg pytań o zakres prac . Ambitny plan to wprowadzić się na wiosnę 2019r.
> 
> Co budujemy:
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ines/
> 
> Gdzie:
> ...


Witamy witamy  :smile:  bardzo ładny domek planujecie postawić  :smile:  moje okolice  :hug:

----------


## Kaizen

> //edyta:
> Aha, a wciąganie odkurzaczem rozlanego mleka to nie wiem czy po czymś takim do wymiany poszłaby teściowa, czy odkurzacz. Co to w ogóle za pomysł?


Nie mojej -cudzej teściowej. Sytuacja wyczytana na jednym forum.

Ale coraz częstsza może być, jak teściowa internetowa (u mnie trzeci wynik wyszukiwania "odkurzacz centralny" na YT):



Pewnie, że odkurzacz centralny ma przewagi nad tradycyjnym. Tak, jak rekuperacja ma przewagi nad wentyacją grawitacyjną.
Tylko w przypadku wentylacji mechanicznej potrafi ona całkowicie zastąpić grawitacyjną, tak odkurzacz centralny to dodatek. Bo ma ograniczone zastosowanie. Ograniczony zasięg - nie odkurzę nim samochodu, który stoi kawałek od domu. Nie podepnę go do elektronarzędzi gdy zechcę majsterkować. Nie ściągnę wody z wypranego dywanu, mytych okien czy nie odkurzy sam salonu. Więc dodatkowy wydatek do sprzętu sprzątającego który i tak będzie mi potrzebny i który i tak będę musiał gdzieś przechowywać. Miejsca nie oszczędza, bo sam wąż zajmuje więcej w szafie niż tradycyjny odkurzacz.
Więc co zostaje zalet? Cisza i rzadkie opróżnianie zbiornika? Jak dla mnie trochę mało jak za kilka tysięcy złotych.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Ja też nie jestem za OC. Wolę odkurzacz ciągnąć za sobą niż kilku metrową rurę ale co kto lubi  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Robisz gniazdko w garażu i odkurzasz samochód? Szukasz problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.  :wink:

----------


## Ruda maruda

Robaczywy myślę że ten taras bez zadaszenia jak najbardziej będzie ok. Już widzę te deseczki drewniane będzie pięknie  :smile:  taka moja sugestia odnośnie okien nad wejściem do domu. Widzę tam jedno duże okno, a nie te wąskie balkonowe  :wink:  my również zostawiliśmy jeden komin tak na wszelki wypadek  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Robaczywy myślę że ten taras bez zadaszenia jak najbardziej będzie ok. Już widzę te deseczki drewniane ������będzie pięknie  taka moja sugestia odnośnie okien nad wejściem do domu. Widzę tam jedno duże okno, a nie te wąskie balkonowe  my również zostawiliśmy jeden komin tak na wszelki wypadek


Co z tego że pięknie wygląda w wyobraźni, skoro w rzeczywistości będzie niepraktycznie a nawet z czasem wręcz brzydko.
Podobnie z kominem -- to jak kupować na dojazdy do pracy w centrum miasta ciężarówkę, bo kiedyś się może trafić przeprowadzka. Jest wiele sensowniejszych i tańszych zabezpieczeń niż budowanie komina -- i jeszcze dostawianie tam kotła, którego za darmo nie dają.

----------


## Kaizen

> Robisz gniazdko w garażu i odkurzasz samochód? Szukasz problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.


Garaż (lub wiata) będzie ze 25m od domu. Naprawdę widzisz sens w ciągnięciu tam centralnego odkurzacza?

----------


## agb

> Garaż (lub wiata) będzie ze 25m od domu. Naprawdę widzisz sens w ciągnięciu tam centralnego odkurzacza?


Aż tak Ci się powiększyła działka?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Oj agb, przecież Kazien lubi rzucać kontrargumentami z rodzaju abstrakcji totalnej byle tylko udowodnić, że on ma rację.  :big grin:

----------


## Wojak65

Dyskusja o odkurzaczu centralnym nabrała rozpędu i rumieńców  :big lol: 

Dziewczyny (bo to chyba któraś z Was pisała o tym Wally Flexie) do tego robimy na ścianie normalne gniazdo jak do dużej rury ??

Spodobało mi się to i też takie chcę sobie zamontować  :tongue:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Co z tego że pięknie wygląda w wyobraźni, skoro w rzeczywistości będzie niepraktycznie a nawet z czasem wręcz brzydko.
> Podobnie z kominem -- to jak kupować na dojazdy do pracy w centrum miasta ciężarówkę, bo kiedyś się może trafić przeprowadzka. Jest wiele sensowniejszych i tańszych zabezpieczeń niż budowanie komina -- i jeszcze dostawianie tam kotła, którego za darmo nie dają.


Jeżeli ktoś będzie dbał o drewno to zawsze będzie ładne.  Bez przesady z tą ciężarówką.  Wolę dac teraz tysiąc /dwa niż później rozwalić dach lub stawiać komin na zewnątrz. Mówisz że jest inne rozwiązanie,  jakie? I niby ono nie kosztuje za darmo jest!?

----------


## Myjk

> Dyskusja o odkurzaczu centralnym nabrała rozpędu i rumieńców 
> Dziewczyny (bo to chyba któraś z Was pisała o tym Wally Flexie) do tego robimy na ścianie normalne gniazdo jak do dużej rury ??
> Spodobało mi się to i też takie chcę sobie zamontować


WF jest super, głównie dlatego że jest tani i wygodny. Ja chcę WF mieć w salonie, jadalni, kuchni, wiatrołapie i dwóch łazienkach, co powinno znacznie ograniczyć konieczność wyciągania węża "głównego".

Ps. Węże OC mogą mieć nawet 12m długości, więc spokojnie sobie tym nawet taras oblecę.  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojak65

> WF jest super, głównie dlatego że jest tani i wygodny. Ja chcę WF mieć w salonie, jadalni, kuchni, wiatrołapie i dwóch łazienkach, co powinno znacznie ograniczyć konieczność wyciągania węża "głównego".
> 
> Ps. Węże OC mogą mieć nawet 12m długości, więc spokojnie sobie tym nawet taras oblecę.


Dlatego też pytam o WF bo to rozwiązanie też mi się bardziej podoba niż ciągłe rozwijanie rury głównej 12m

No i jak z tymi gniazdami ??  :cool:

----------


## Myjk

> Jeżeli ktoś będzie dbał o drewno to zawsze będzie ładne.  Bez przesady z tą ciężarówką.  Wolę dac teraz tysiąc /dwa niż później rozwalić dach lub stawiać komin na zewnątrz. Mówisz że jest inne rozwiązanie,  jakie? I niby ono nie kosztuje za darmo jest!?


Ja o drewnie nawet nie wspominam, ale faktycznie to kolejny element do kompletu o który trzeba zadbać. Mnie chodzi o materiał rozwieszony. Zaczyna słabo wyglądać już po pierwszych brudniejszych deszczach. Wszyscy zgodnie twierdzą, że komin to minimum 3 tys. zł a nie tysiąc. Samym kominem się nic nie zrobi, zatem doliczyć trzeba jeszcze kocioł. Inne rozwiązania nie są za darmo, ale najtańszy śmieciuch do komina to kolejne 2-3k (a coś lepszego jeszcze więcej), gdy za cenę najtańszego komina (3-4k), jak już wspominałem niejednokrotnie do ogrzewania awaryjnego na wypadek braku prądu, ma się już kocioł gazowy z bocznym wyrzutem na butle PB (nie potrzeba doń wysokiego komina) do kompletu z generatorem prądu, gotowe do grzania i oświetlenia domu. Jak zajdzie konieczność postawienia stałego komina, to marny nasz wszystkich los i równie dobrze wystarczy prowizoryczna rura wystawiona przez ścianę...

----------


## Myjk

> Dlatego też pytam o WF bo to rozwiązanie też mi się bardziej podoba niż ciągłe rozwijanie rury głównej 12m
> No i jak z tymi gniazdami ??


AFAIK to są zwykłe gniazda jak do węża, tylko na to się sadowi WF. Będę musiał to przemyśleć, bo chcę mieć WF w szafce.  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

W takim razie WF trochę zrewidowało mój projekt gniazd w domu i bedę teraz chciał dołożyć dodatkowe 3, lepiej późno niż wcale szczególnie że dzisiaj robią otwory pod gniazda !

Dzięki !

 :yes:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja nie mam takiego luksusu, że zawsze wychodzę ostatni. Czasami też zwijamy się z pracy - a rano w pośpiechu nie zawsze pamiętamy o wszystkim.
> 
> 
> 
> Jak? Zawoła "otwarte"? To tylko przekaźnik i magnes - niczego sam nie zasygnalizuje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale ja nie chcę sprzątać. Chcę, żeby było posprzątane. A niestety nie lunatykuję a nawet gdyby, to chyba byłby jakiś wybitny przypadek, że ktoś odkurza przez sen



*Kaizen*, Ty tak serio??? Masakra. Ja odpuszczam  :bash: 
Argumenty na poziomie podstawówki. Nie siedź tyle w internecie i nie szukaj, jakie przypadki chodzą po ludziach, tylko odnoś się do swojej sytuacji, tu i teraz. No ta "cudza teściowa" to po prostu hit  :big lol:   Tak samo, kiedyś mi współczułeś mojej pięknej działki w lesie, bo kuny w dachu, bo dziki w ogródku, bo mrówki w izolacji, itp... No ludzie!!! To wszystko znajdziesz w centrum miast, ale Ty uparcie swoje. Z takim podejściem, to lepiej się w ogóle nie budować, bo we wszystkim jest jakiś problem.

Wybaczcie zaśmiecanie wątku, ale ręce opadają.
Tutaj ludzie oczekują konkretnych odpowiedzi na konkretne pytania.
My o kontaktronach - Ty o instalacji alarmowej, my o odkurzaczu centralnym - Ty o robocie sprzątającym i spaniu (no i o cudzej teściowej). Nie było mowy, kto na co wolałby wydać kasę,a Ty uparcie swoje. Odpuść czasem, proszę  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Aż tak Ci się powiększyła działka?


To narysuj mi tu krotszą drogę od pomieszczenia technicznego do miejsca na lewo od bramy. Na jakiej głebokosci radzisz to puścić i jakimi rurami?

----------


## Kaizen

> *Kaizen*bo kuny w dachu, bo dziki w ogródku, bo mrówki w izolacji, itp... No ludzie!!! To wszystko znajdziesz w centrum miast


Dziki i kuny w centrum...
I po co takie osobiste wycieczki?

----------


## agb

> To narysuj mi tu krotszą drogę od pomieszczenia technicznego do miejsca na lewo od bramy. Na jakiej głebokosci radzisz to puścić i jakimi rurami?


To Ty mi narysuj, że będzie 25m. Poza tym MPZP Ci się zmieniło, że zmieścisz tam jeszcze garaż mieszcząc się z pow. biol. czynną?

----------


## agb

> Dziki i kuny w centrum...
> I po co takie osobiste wycieczki?


Nie Śródmieście, ale Mokotów, Praga. http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszawa...squid_js=false Lisy też na górnym Mokotowie widuję. Kun nie szukałem  :big grin:  Dostosowuję się tylko do twojego poziomu argumentacji.

----------


## annatulipanna

> I po co takie osobiste wycieczki?


Przepraszam, ale to był przykład na szybko. Wiadomo, że swoje najlepiej pamiętamy. No i to przykład z *Bocianków*, a nie z mojego wątku, także wszystko zostało na miejscu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przepraszam, ale to był przykład na szybko.


Pisząc o wycieczkach osobistych mialem na mysli takie teksty:



> *Kaizen*, Ty tak serio??? Masakra. Ja odpuszczam 
> Argumenty na poziomie podstawówki. Nie siedź tyle w internecie i nie szukaj
> [...]
> po prostu hit  
> 
> [...]
> No ludzie!!!
> [...]
> Ty uparcie swoje.
> ...


I gdzie tu konkretne odpowiedzi czy argumenty?

----------


## agb

Kaizen, lepiej powiedz kiedy z budową garażu ruszasz?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Robaczywy myślę że ten taras bez zadaszenia jak najbardziej będzie ok. Już widzę te deseczki drewniane ������będzie pięknie  taka moja sugestia odnośnie okien nad wejściem do domu. Widzę tam jedno duże okno, a nie te wąskie balkonowe  my również zostawiliśmy jeden komin tak na wszelki wypadek


Widzę, że się rozumiemy  :smile:  okno nad wejściem jest trochę zmodyfikowane, będzie podwójne balkonowe, a to drewniane wykończenie elewacji, zamiast pomiędzy oknami, to z lewej strony  :smile: 

@Myjk, może źle się wyraziłem, pieca nie montuję profilaktycznie, będzie tylko komin, żeby podłaczyć piec na wypadek wojny lub epoki lodowcowej i zamarznięcia gruntu (tak tak, ja wiem, że to raczej nie nastapi :smile: ) Żona tak chce i muszę to uszanować (chyba  :big tongue: ) W razie braku pradu na 2-3 dni (chociaż takiej sytuacji w moim 30sto letnim życiu nie pamiętam - może krótko żyję :smile: ) dom z silikatu i z 9cm wylewki nie wychłodzi się jakoś dramatycznie. W starym domu, gdzie teraz mieszkamy to i owszem, o 2 wygasa w piecu, a rano nie można się zwlec z łóżka bo tak zimno.

@Annatulipanna
Wspomniałaś o pianie na poddaszu. Ja planuję dac pianę na podłogę, fundamenty i własnie poddasz.. Dajesz zamknięto-komórkowa czy otwarta? Na forum widzę, że panuje opinia, że ZK na poddasze się nie nadaje, bo pęka, ale moim zdaniem nadaje się idealnie, tylko trzeba to dobrze wykonać. Dzisiaj jestem umówiony na rozmowę z Sales Managerem z Synthesi i mam nadzieje, że się czegoś dowiem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, lepiej powiedz kiedy z budową garażu ruszasz?


Jak odzyje finansowo po budowie i przeprowadzce to zgloszę. Jak zawetują, to postawię wiatę z trzema ścianami.

----------


## agb

Czyli kolejny wyimaginowany problem z głowy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli kolejny wyimaginowany problem z głowy.



Jaki problem? Auto sobie tak czy inaczej bym odkurzal zwykłym odkurzaczem. Podobnie jak będę tam majsterkował (czy to pod chmurką, czy pod dachem). Wyimaginowany pomysł to ciągnięcie tam OC nawet, jakby był zamontowany w domu.

----------


## Wojak65

Dobra zostawcie już ten odkurzacz - i tak każdy z nas widzę że wie co i jak ma zrobić u siebie  :big tongue: 

Poradźcie mi lepiej z dolotem do kominka (bo w temacie "Kominki" nikt nie chce mi pomóc) :

Dolot powietrza do kominka : 110 starczy czy musi być 160 ?
Kominek 11kW
Minimalne wymagane pole czynne kratek wlotowych (cm2)≥700 - tak jest w opisie producenta, oczywiście zamknięta komora spalania.

I teraz kolejny problem, dolot na chudziaku - czy jeśli będzie 110 i na niej ok 5cm styro czy nie będę miał zimnej podłogi ?
Jeśli będzie 160 to już wogóle nie dam styro 
Może jakiś płaski kanał zamiast pvc ?
No i jeszcze pytanie odnośnie przejścia przez ścianę - czy w takim razie najlepiej przejść przez mur po chudziaku i zaraz na zewnątrz kolankiem do góry po murze i na to wszystko styropian ? Czy może jakoś inaczej żeby było dobrze...

----------


## annatulipanna

> @Annatulipanna
> Wspomniałaś o pianie na poddaszu. Ja planuję dac pianę na podłogę, fundamenty i własnie poddasz.. Dajesz zamknięto-komórkowa czy otwarta? Na forum widzę, że panuje opinia, że ZK na poddasze się nie nadaje, bo pęka, ale moim zdaniem nadaje się idealnie, tylko trzeba to dobrze wykonać. Dzisiaj jestem umówiony na rozmowę z Sales Managerem z Synthesi i mam nadzieje, że się czegoś dowiem.


Zamkniętokomórkową. Też miałam obawy dotyczące rodzaju piany. I oglądałam zdjęcia pękniętej piany ZK na dachu. Na szczęście była to wada produktu i uznano gwarancję. Różne rzeczy się zdarzają i nie ma co szukać wymyślnych przykładów w internecie. Moi sąsiedzi mają dach i ściany w pianie ZK i nic nie pęka. A w stodole mają niczym  nie zabezpieczoną pianę na dachu od jakichś 5 lat, także mogłam pooglądać na żywo. Otwartokomórkowa chyba by tak nie przetrwała.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dobra zostawcie już ten odkurzacz - i tak każdy z nas widzę że wie co i jak ma zrobić u siebie 
> 
> Poradźcie mi lepiej z dolotem do kominka (bo w temacie "Kominki" nikt nie chce mi pomóc) :
> 
> Dolot powietrza do kominka : 110 starczy czy musi być 160 ?
> Kominek 11kW
> Minimalne wymagane pole czynne kratek wlotowych (cm2)≥700 - tak jest w opisie producenta, oczywiście zamknięta komora spalania.
> 
> I teraz kolejny problem, dolot na chudziaku - czy jeśli będzie 110 i na niej ok 5cm styro czy nie będę miał zimnej podłogi ?
> ...


Rurę doprowadzającą powietrze do kominka najlepiej zrobić pod chudziakiem. Tak jak kanalizę. Problem izolacji z głowy. Inaczej będziesz miał niezły mostek cieplny. Sama z tym walczyłam, więc wiem co mówię  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

> Rurę doprowadzającą powietrze do kominka najlepiej zrobić pod chudziakiem. Tak jak kanalizę. Problem izolacji z głowy. Inaczej będziesz miał niezły mostek cieplny. Sama z tym walczyłam, więc wiem co mówię


Tak wiem o czym piszesz bo czytam Twój dziennik  :smile: 

A jak już za późno pod chudziakiem ?

----------


## Doli.

> Dziki i kuny w centrum...
> I po co takie osobiste wycieczki?


A to takie dziwne? Nam w Gdańsku notorycznie dziki rozwalały trawnik przy bloku. W centrum Sopotu można spokojnie wieczorem spotkać lisa, a w biały dzień dzika. Raz nieomal wjechałam w jednego rowerem, bo stał na ścieżce rowerowej.

----------


## Myjk

> Tak wiem o czym piszesz bo czytam Twój dziennik 
> 
> A jak już za późno pod chudziakiem ?


To wtedy w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi. Jak rozumiem 20cm masz? Fi rury doprowadzajacej powietrze powinna mieć IMHO nie mniej niż fi komina (jak się nie mieści, to dwie rury, aby pokrywało także zapotrzebowanie na powietrze wtórne, a to po to żeby nie ssało ciepłego powietrza z domu. Ten układ powinien być całkowicie odseparowany od pomieszczenia. Niestety kominkarze to olewają tkwiąc mentalnie w średniowieczu, a niektórzy wręcz twierdzą, że dobrze jest jak wysysa powietrze z domu. :/

----------


## Wojak65

> To wtedy w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi. Jak rozumiem 20cm masz? Fi rury doprowadzajacej powietrze powinna mieć IMHO nie mniej niż fi komina (jak się nie mieści, to dwie rury, aby pokrywało także zapotrzebowanie na powietrze wtórne, a to po to żeby nie ssało ciepłego powietrza z domu. Ten układ powinien być całkowicie odseparowany od pomieszczenia. Niestety kominkarze to olewają tkwiąc mentalnie w średniowieczu, a niektórzy wręcz twierdzą, że dobrze jest jak wysysa powietrze z domu. :/


Czyli chcesz powiedzieć jak fi komina mam 200 to dolot też taki powinienem mieć ?? :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Myjk

> @Myjk, może źle się wyraziłem, pieca nie montuję profilaktycznie, będzie tylko komin, żeby podłaczyć piec na wypadek wojny lub epoki lodowcowej i zamarznięcia gruntu (tak tak, ja wiem, że to raczej nie nastapi) Żona tak chce i muszę to uszanować (chyba ) W razie braku pradu na 2-3 dni (chociaż takiej sytuacji w moim 30sto letnim życiu nie pamiętam - może krótko żyję) dom z silikatu i z 9cm wylewki nie wychłodzi się jakoś dramatycznie. W starym domu, gdzie teraz mieszkamy to i owszem, o 2 wygasa w piecu, a rano nie można się zwlec z łóżka bo tak zimno.


Dlatego właśnie nie rozumiem wydawania takiej kasy, bo to jest tak realnie po nic. 




> Czyli chcesz powiedzieć jak fi komina mam 200 to dolot też taki powinienem mieć ??


Skoro 200 wylatuje, to i dolatywać musi tyle samo. Niby możesz mniej, to się prędkością nadgoni, ale IMO powinno być tyle samo. Może być 2x100, albo 4x50. Ja bym tak dawał, gdybym robił i jeszcze bym coś wymyślił żeby powietrze wtórne podać z zewnątrz tak żeby nie ssało z domu. Ale nie robię tego trującego mebla, bo szkoda pieniędzy.  :big tongue:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Dla Mnie (mieszkam od września):
- Odkurzcaz Centralny się sprawdza i żona, która myślała o Roombie już nie chce, mam gniazdko szufelkę w kuchni pod zlewem, drugiew wiatrołapie w szafie, jedno gniazdo na parterze i dwa na piętrze. Wąż 9 m wystarcza, wisi pod schodami w graciarni
- mam tylko PC, w salonie biokominek Villarica i wierzcie mi, że jak się zagrzeje tym cudem to efekt jest mega. To przecież żywy ogień, nie ograniczony przez żadne szyby itp - w razie braku prądu przez 3 dni kupię trochę paliwa i po sprawie
- pianka na poddaszu - chciałem, ale wszyscy moi wykonawcy od zabudowy/kg  mówili, że nie robią na piance, po to podwójna robota itp

----------


## Myjk

> - mam tylko PC, w salonie biokominek Villarica i wierzcie mi, że jak się zagrzeje tym cudem to efekt jest mega. To przecież żywy ogień, nie ograniczony przez żadne szyby itp - w razie braku prądu przez 3 dni kupię trochę paliwa i po sprawie


Kto twierdzi, że biokominek nie grzeje? No tak, przecież tam zimny ogień jest.  :big grin:  Ja mam tylko jedną uwagę do biokominka -- ponieważ się PALI, to spala tlen  produkując dwutlenek, i trzeba wentylować pomieszczneie. Jak to załatwiasz przy braku prądu i co za tym idzie niedziałającej z pełną wydajnością WM?

----------


## Wojak65

> Kto twierdzi, że biokominek nie grzeje? No tak, przecież tam zimny ogień jest.  Ja mam tylko jedną uwagę do biokominka -- ponieważ się PALI, to spala tlen  produkując dwutlenek, i trzeba wentylować pomieszczneie. Jak to załatwiasz przy braku prądu i co za tym idzie niedziałającej z pełną wydajnością WM?


Brak prądu może się zdarzyć raz na kilka lat więc wtedy po prostu nie "napali" w kominku  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Brak prądu może się zdarzyć raz na kilka lat więc wtedy po prostu nie "napali" w kominku


Ale biokominek ma moc nawet 8kW (w zależności od wielkości), więc spokojnie sprosta zapotrzebowaniu w czasie braku prądu. Ja się tylko pytam co z powstającym CO2 które wypada wyprowadzić. Znaczy dla mnie to nie będzie problem, bo jako że pracuję w domu przy kompie planuję mieć "globalny" UPS (mam nadzieję, że starczy mi kasy na TeslaWall2) z którego m.in. wentylacja z rekuperacją będzie zasilana w razie braku prądu.

----------


## Wojak65

Tesla Powerwall 2  15kPLN !

jest moc  :wave:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Po ilu lat trzeba wymienić akumulatory i jaki jest ich koszt? Ogólnie potężne bydle  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Tesla Powerwall 2  15kPLN !
> jest moc


Jest moc, szczególnie, że nawet PC się z tego da zasilić.  :big tongue:  W sensie z drugiej generacji, bo pierwsza dawała AFAIR tylko 1kW a dwójka daje stabilne 3kW. Że kosztuje? Raptem tyle co przeciętny kominek, który mi PC/komputera/światła nie napędzi. :> Aha, panele FV, które też może na moim dachu wylądują, też można do tego podpiąć.




> Po ilu lat trzeba wymienić akumulatory i jaki jest ich koszt? Ogólnie potężne bydle


Biorąc pod uwagę, że to ta sama technologia co w samochodach Tesli, spadek pojemności ogniw w autach (gdzie warunki są raczej bardziej drastyczne niż w domu), użytkownicy wykazują na ~1% rocznie. Akumulatory w UPSach "podbiurkowych" też trzeba wymieniać i śmiem twierdzić że te akumulatory się degradują znacznie szybciej niż ogniwa Tesli...

----------


## Hellenaj

ale się rozpisaliście, o matko!

U mnie przez parę dni była cisza.... czekalam na dekarza i nie miałam ochoty nawet zaglądać na forum, nie mówiąc już o budowie..... 
dziś jednak nastał ten wielki dzień i panowie się pojawili i zaczęli rozkładanie membray i łacenie... ohhh jak dobrze... normalnie czuję się jakbym skrzydeł dostała.

Widzę, że tu niezła dyskusja się urodziła odnośnie odkurzacza.... Ja nie będę robiła. Pierwsza rzecz - cena - uważam, że nie jest to rzecz niezbędna mi do życia, a za tę kasę którą wydałabym na odkurzacz mogę kupić ileś tam tradycyjnych odkurzaczy. Druga rzecz - nie widze możliwości czyszczenia kanałów doprowadzających nieczystości do centrali. Owszem, istnieje ozonowanie i inne cuda - ale nadal nie budzi to mojego zaufania. To główne powody, dla których się nie zdecydowałam. Bliska mi koleżanka taki odkurzacz ma i zachwala. 
To że ja czegoś nie robie - nie znaczy, że jest to jedno prawdziwe i słuszne rozwiązanie - nie dajmy sie zwariować  :wink:  Kazdy podejmuje decyzje zgodnie ze swoim sumieniem, posiadaną na daną chwilę wiedzą oraz.... zasobem portfela  :wink: 

Okna mam zamówione ,nieszczęsny winchester. W drugim domu zrobię inne  :wink:  tutaj też cena była istotna, winchester, złoty dąb i biel to były kolory standardowe. do reszty była dopłata. Plan na montaż okien jest ok 20 listopada, najpewniej do tego czasu dach nie będzie skonczonny w 100%, jendakże nie mam zamiaru przesuwać montażu. Jutro zamawiam bramę i drzwi.

Czy ktoś z Was zastanawiał się już nad instalacją wentylacji mechanicznej? Jakie jednostki centralne wam zaporponowano? Macie jakies typy? Wysłałam zapytanie do kilki firm i w zasadzie każda proponuje inny model..... zdurniałam powiem szczerze.

----------


## Wojak65

> ale się rozpisaliście, o matko!
> 
> U mnie przez parę dni była cisza.... czekalam na dekarza i nie miałam ochoty nawet zaglądać na forum, nie mówiąc już o budowie..... 
> dziś jednak nastał ten wielki dzień i panowie się pojawili i zaczęli rozkładanie membray i łacenie... ohhh jak dobrze... normalnie czuję się jakbym skrzydeł dostała.
> 
> Widzę, że tu niezła dyskusja się urodziła odnośnie odkurzacza.... Ja nie będę robiła. Pierwsza rzecz - cena - uważam, że nie jest to rzecz niezbędna mi do życia, a za tę kasę którą wydałabym na odkurzacz mogę kupić ileś tam tradycyjnych odkurzaczy. Druga rzecz - nie widze możliwości czyszczenia kanałów doprowadzających nieczystości do centrali. Owszem, istnieje ozonowanie i inne cuda - ale nadal nie budzi to mojego zaufania. To główne powody, dla których się nie zdecydowałam. Bliska mi koleżanka taki odkurzacz ma i zachwala. 
> To że ja czegoś nie robie - nie znaczy, że jest to jedno prawdziwe i słuszne rozwiązanie - nie dajmy sie zwariować  Kazdy podejmuje decyzje zgodnie ze swoim sumieniem, posiadaną na daną chwilę wiedzą oraz.... zasobem portfela 
> 
> Okna mam zamówione ,nieszczęsny winchester. W drugim domu zrobię inne  tutaj też cena była istotna, winchester, złoty dąb i biel to były kolory standardowe. do reszty była dopłata. Plan na montaż okien jest ok 20 listopada, najpewniej do tego czasu dach nie będzie skonczonny w 100%, jendakże nie mam zamiaru przesuwać montażu. Jutro zamawiam bramę i drzwi.
> ...



Witamy ponownie Hellenaj  :smile: 

Napisałaś dokładnie to co ja kilkanaście postów wyżej - każdy ma swój rozum (i portfel) i czy coś robi w domu tak czy inaczej to już jego sprawa. 
Niestety co niektórzy tutaj próbują każdemu narzucić swoją prawdę objawioną dot. każdego z tematów.
Moim zdaniem forum jest dla takich 90% jak ja (choć buduję już 2 dom od 2014 roku i na forum spędziłem dobrych kilka lat nie udzielając się) którzy chcą o coś zapytać i poznać kogoś inne zdanie i jego +/- a decyzję i tak będę podejmował JA !  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 

Ja w domu miałem Brink Rekuperator RENOVENT EXCELLENT 300  - bardzo byłem z niego zadowolony i pewnie też teraz taki kupię.
To wszystko zależy jakim budżetem dysponujesz i na czym najbardziej Ci zależy.

 :bye:

----------


## kjuta

Wojak zaintrygowałeś mnie, z jakiegoś konkretnego powodu budujesz kolejny dom w odstępie 3 lat ?

----------


## annatulipanna

> - pianka na poddaszu - chciałem, ale wszyscy moi wykonawcy od zabudowy/kg  mówili, że nie robią na piance, po to podwójna robota itp


A powiedz, *Marcinie*, czy argumentowali jakoś swoją wypowiedź? Pierwsze słyszę, żeby z pianką było gorzej niż z wełną. Moi wykonawcy przygotowali sobie stelaże pod zabudowę g-k już przed pianką. Jedyne, co trzeba zrobić wcześniej, to obrobić płytami g-k okna połaciowe, żeby wszystko szczelnie wypełnić pianą. Nikt mi nie narzekał, że na pianie będzie trudniej.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wojak zaintrygowałeś mnie, z jakiegoś konkretnego powodu budujesz kolejny dom w odstępie 3 lat ?


*kjuto*, zerknij do dziennika *Wojaka*, a wszystkiego się dowiesz  :wink:  Nie ma tego dużo  :roll eyes:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> A powiedz, *Marcinie*, czy argumentowali jakoś swoją wypowiedź? Pierwsze słyszę, żeby z pianką było gorzej niż z wełną. Moi wykonawcy przygotowali sobie stelaże pod zabudowę g-k już przed pianką. Jedyne, co trzeba zrobić wcześniej, to obrobić płytami g-k okna połaciowe, żeby wszystko szczelnie wypełnić pianą. Nikt mi nie narzekał, że na pianie będzie trudniej.


głównie własnie o to chodziło, że trzeba wcześniej zrobić stelaże, okna połaciowe itp. później przerwa trzeba czekać na gości od pianki (a to zawsze mogą nie przyjśc, może być obsuwa)

----------


## agb

To gdzie ta podwójna robota?

----------


## Wojak65

> *kjuto*, zerknij do dziennika *Wojaka*, a wszystkiego się dowiesz  Nie ma tego dużo



Tak nie ma tego dużo bo dopiero jakiś czas temu zabrałem się za to  :smile: 

Sprawy całkowicie prywatne no i teraz dopiero działka, budynek i wykończenie będzie takie jak zawsze chciałem, nie będzie tylu ustępstw (bo to taniej, bo może tego nie robić)   :roll eyes:

----------


## Myjk

> Czy ktoś z Was zastanawiał się już nad instalacją wentylacji mechanicznej? Jakie jednostki centralne wam zaporponowano? Macie jakies typy? Wysłałam zapytanie do kilki firm i w zasadzie każda proponuje inny model..... zdurniałam powiem szczerze.


Wziąłem parę wycen do tej pory -- każdy instalator swój ogonek chwali (czyt. poleca ten, co ma zeń najwyższa prowizję). Po analizach doszedłem do podobnego wniosku co przy wyborze PC. Ma to być produkt na dobrych podzespołach, jednocześnie prosty (bez wodotrysków typu wyświetlacze kolorowe, fefnaście funkcji, sprawność kosmiczna, itp.) i możliwie jak najtańszy. Czyli ma mieć odpowiednio dobraną wydajność i spręż, koniecznie wentylatory EBM, do tego bypass automatyczny. Przy takich warunkach można kupić rekuperator (do mojego 180m2 domu) za niecałe 6k brutto (z watą 23%, więc jak instalator nie zedrze dodatkowo na swojej marży, to nawet taniej wyjdzie przy 8%), np. Alnor HRU-MinistAir-W-450﻿﻿ -- tylko nie wiem co się stało że strona im obecnie leży. Może już firma upadła?  :big grin:  Podlinkowałem do sklepu jakiegoś pierwszego z brzegu, gdzie znalazłem też Wojakowy Reku do porównania. 




> Napisałaś dokładnie to co ja kilkanaście postów wyżej - każdy ma swój rozum (i portfel) i czy coś robi w domu tak czy inaczej to już jego sprawa. 
> Niestety co niektórzy tutaj próbują każdemu narzucić swoją prawdę objawioną dot. każdego z tematów.


Ale na tym się opiera dyskusja -- a przecież po to tutaj jesteśmy, żeby się otworzyć na inny punkt widzenia. Najważniejsze żeby używać sensownych argumentów -- w przeciwnym razie dyskusja się zepsuje.




> Ja w domu miałem Brink Rekuperator RENOVENT EXCELLENT 300  - bardzo byłem z niego zadowolony i pewnie też teraz taki kupię.
> To wszystko zależy jakim budżetem dysponujesz i na czym najbardziej Ci zależy.


Ten też jest znośny i nawet przecenę zrobili z 12 na 7k.  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

> Wziąłem parę wycen do tej pory -- każdy instalator swój ogonek chwali (czyt. poleca ten, co ma zeń najwyższa prowizję). Po analizach doszedłem do podobnego wniosku co przy wyborze PC. Ma to być produkt na dobrych podzespołach, jednocześnie prosty (bez wodotrysków typu wyświetlacze kolorowe, fefnaście funkcji, sprawność kosmiczna, itp.) i możliwie jak najtańszy. Czyli ma mieć odpowiednio dobraną wydajność i spręż, koniecznie wentylatory EBM, do tego bypass automatyczny. Przy takich warunkach można kupić rekuperator (do mojego 180m2 domu) za niecałe 6k brutto (z watą 23%, więc jak instalator nie zedrze dodatkowo na swojej marży, to nawet taniej wyjdzie przy 8%), np. Alnor HRU-MinistAir-W-450﻿﻿ -- tylko nie wiem co się stało że strona im obecnie leży. Może już firma upadła?  Podlinkowałem do sklepu jakiegoś pierwszego z brzegu, gdzie znalazłem też Wojakowy Reku do porównania. 
> 
> 
> Ale na tym się opiera dyskusja -- a przecież po to tutaj jesteśmy, żeby się otworzyć na inny punkt widzenia. Najważniejsze żeby używać sensownych argumentów -- w przeciwnym razie dyskusja się zepsuje.
> 
> 
> Ten też jest znośny i nawet przecenę zrobili z 12 na 7k.




Tak jest dlatego tu z nas większość wchodzi  :smile: 
Chodziło mi bardziej o to jak czasami niektórzy na siłę starają się przekonać do rozwiązania które akurat oni mają, że niby najlepsze  :roll eyes: 

Woesz ta cena 12k  to jednak trochę naciągana była i można go było kupić wiele taniej - natomiast dzięki za linka do Twojego - nie znałem go a widzę że po parametrach jest godny uwagi !

----------


## Robaczywy

Jak chodzi o WM, to póki co robię wstępne rozeznanie, ale już widzę, że chyba muszę dodać więcej ocieplenia w podłodze na poddaszu, bo mi się rury nie zmieszczą :/. Aktualnie mam 4cm.

A tak z innej beczki, czy stal przyjechała wam w postaci kilkunastometrowych prętów i ekipa docinała, czy od razu było na wymiar?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

U nas docinali we własnym zakresie.

----------


## aghata86

U nas sami docinali stal
Okna zamowilam montaz...po 15 stycznia. Jakis koszmar z tymi terminami. Mamy juz dzialowe na doke eehh fajnie to wyglada. Kominy juz wymurowane i zaczynaja w koncu dalej robic dach

----------


## Wojak65

> Jak chodzi o WM, to póki co robię wstępne rozeznanie, ale już widzę, że chyba muszę dodać więcej ocieplenia w podłodze na poddaszu, bo mi się rury nie zmieszczą :/. Aktualnie mam 4cm.
> 
> A tak z innej beczki, czy stal przyjechała wam w postaci kilkunastometrowych prętów i ekipa docinała, czy od razu było na wymiar?



Wszystko było w kilkumetrowych prętach, natomiast była opcja zamówienia na wymiar lub już gotowych powiązanych belek ale ceny z kosmosu !

----------


## Kamila.

> Widzę, że tu niezła dyskusja się urodziła odnośnie odkurzacza.... Ja nie będę robiła. Pierwsza rzecz - cena - uważam, że nie jest to rzecz niezbędna mi do życia, a za tę kasę którą wydałabym na odkurzacz mogę kupić ileś tam tradycyjnych odkurzaczy. Druga rzecz - nie widze możliwości czyszczenia kanałów doprowadzających nieczystości do centrali. Owszem, istnieje ozonowanie i inne cuda - ale nadal nie budzi to mojego zaufania. To główne powody, dla których się nie zdecydowałam.


Mam tak samo jak Ty  :big grin: 




> To że ja czegoś nie robie - nie znaczy, że jest to jedno prawdziwe i słuszne rozwiązanie - nie dajmy sie zwariować  Kazdy podejmuje decyzje zgodnie ze swoim sumieniem, posiadaną na daną chwilę wiedzą oraz.... zasobem portfela


Otóż to.




> Czy ktoś z Was zastanawiał się już nad instalacją wentylacji mechanicznej? Jakie jednostki centralne wam zaporponowano? Macie jakies typy? Wysłałam zapytanie do kilki firm i w zasadzie każda proponuje inny model..... zdurniałam powiem szczerze.


Temat na czasie  :big grin:  nie mamy co prawda wybranej jednostki centralnej ale mamy projekt WM wykonany we współpracy z forumowym asoltem i przepusty pod WM wstawione zgodnie z projektem. Chcieliśmy zrobić to teraz bo za wykonanie pojedynczej dziury w stropie, znajomi płacili 200 zł / otwór  :jaw drop:  a że tych otworów było 12 to pękła niezła sumka.

Dziś zakończyliśmy prace budowlane na ten rok. 
Ekipa ma jeszcze podjechać na budowę żeby ładnie zatrzeć wylane dziś schody  :wiggle: 

Śmiało mogę powiedzieć że jestem szczęśliwa  :roll eyes:

----------


## Myjk

> Chodziło mi bardziej o to jak czasami niektórzy na siłę starają się przekonać do rozwiązania które akurat oni mają, że niby najlepsze


O, to do mnie.  :big grin:   :big tongue:  No ale na podstawie obrony argumentów też opiera się dyskusja, więc czasami musi być walka.  :wink:  




> Woesz ta cena 12k  to jednak trochę naciągana była i można go było kupić wiele taniej - natomiast dzięki za linka do Twojego - nie znałem go a widzę że po parametrach jest godny uwagi !


Kiedyś miałem upatrzony jeszcze tańszy (poniżej 4,5k), ale oczywiście nie zapisałem i mi się zapomniało co to było. :/




> Temat na czasie  nie mamy co prawda wybranej jednostki centralnej ale mamy projekt WM wykonany we współpracy z forumowym asoltem i przepusty pod WM wstawione zgodnie z projektem. Chcieliśmy zrobić to teraz bo za wykonanie pojedynczej dziury w stropie, znajomi płacili 200 zł / otwór  a że tych otworów było 12 to pękła niezła sumka.


Ale to chyba w monolitowym stropie, bo w terrivie to zbrodnia taką cenę brać i dać.  :big tongue: 




> Dziś zakończyliśmy prace budowlane na ten rok. 
> Ekipa ma jeszcze podjechać na budowę żeby ładnie zatrzeć wylane dziś schody 
> Śmiało mogę powiedzieć że jestem szczęśliwa


Znaczy są mury i nie przykrywacie dachem na zimowanie? Hmmm...

Ps. Stal dają w standardowych prętach 12m i ekipa tnie na miejscu.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

WM - jeśli na wczesnym etapie jest projekt i jesteście pewni, że zmian nie bedzie to można zostawić przepusty, choć większość firm, które robią WM nie wymaga tego. Trzeba zostawić miejsce na kanały na piętrze, u Mnie było 10 cm styro więc spokojnie (miało być 8 cm ale zmieniłem na wylewkę anhydrytową i zrobiło się 10 cm). W sumie to dobrze, bo jak poźniej zobaczycie jak się krzyżują wszystkie przewody od wentylacji, elektryki, wod-kan, odkurzacz centralnego to jest wesoło...W miejscu gdzie będzie rekuperator musi być syfon i odpływ do kanalizacji a od reku  trzeba pociągnąc kabel w miejsce gdzie ma być sterownik. Jeśli reku na strychu to musi być ocieplony, żeby było min. +5 stopni i wymierzyć czy się zmieści przez wyłaz na strych.

Czy robić WM samemu - nie jest to skomplikowane, jednak we wszystkich warunkach gwarancji (które widziałem) jest napisane że gwarancja rekuperatora ma miejsce w przypadku montażu centrali przez Autoryzowanego Partnera Serwisowego. U Mnie wszystko robiła firma z umową, gwarancją itp więc takiego problemu nie miałem.

----------


## Kamila.

> Ale to chyba w monolitowym stropie, bo w terrivie to zbrodnia taką cenę brać i dać.  .


Tak, w monolicie  :yes: 





> Znaczy są mury i nie przykrywacie dachem na zimowanie? Hmmm... .


Znaczy są mury parteru i stropy monolityczne, żelbetowe. Ciąg dalszy za jakieś kilka miesięcy  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

Czy ktoś z Was ma ogarnięty temat drzwi? Rozglądam się za drzwiami wejściowymi-głównymi i wejściowymi-ogrodowymi.
Szerokość 90 cm, bez świetlików, dodatkowych poszerzeń itp.
Muszą być za to ciepłe, szczelne i posiadać dobry współczynnik _U_.
Fajne by było gdyby same się domykały, dzieciaki nie mają czasu na takie bzdury jak zamykanie drzwi. Ale to chyba można dobrać sobie jako opcję? :Confused: 
Help...

----------


## Robaczywy

> Wszystko było w kilkumetrowych prętach, natomiast była opcja zamówienia na wymiar lub już gotowych powiązanych belek ale ceny z kosmosu !


Dokładnie, chcieli 500zł do tony za docięcie  :eek:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Czy ktoś z Was ma ogarnięty temat drzwi? Rozglądam się za drzwiami wejściowymi-głównymi i wejściowymi-ogrodowymi.
> Szerokość 90 cm, bez świetlików, dodatkowych poszerzeń itp.
> Muszą być za to ciepłe, szczelne i posiadać dobry współczynnik _U_.
> Fajne by było gdyby same się domykały, dzieciaki nie mają czasu na takie bzdury jak zamykanie drzwi. Ale to chyba można dobrać sobie jako opcję?
> Help...


*Kamilo*, temat drzwi omawialiśmy w *Bociankach*, kilka stron wcześniej. Możesz też zerknąć do mojego dziennika str.16, tam też coś znajdziesz  :wink: 
A samozamykacz to opcja dodatkowa, dostępna chyba u wszystkich producentów także nie będzie z tym problemu.

----------


## Papucy

Tymczasem biuro projektowe...........

----------


## annatulipanna

> Tymczasem biuro projektowe...........


Czyżby projekt wpadł w ręce małoletniego inwestora??
Sądząc po kolorach to raczej inwestorka  :wink: 
Moim dzieciakom musiałam nagminnie drukować rzuty projektu, bo chciały czynnie uczestniczyć w przygotowaniach do budowy. 
A starszy syn (jako prawie 7-latek) opanował painta, dzięki pracy nad projektem  :wink: , czym zapewnił sobie looz na zajęciach komputerowych w szkole  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Witam wszystkich
> za kilka dni ruszamy zalewamy fundamenty i ruszamy


Witaj *Liliane* :smile: 
Powodzenia w przeprawach budowlanych.  :bye:

----------


## Myjk

> Witam wszystkich
> za kilka dni ruszamy zalewamy fundamenty i ruszamy


Jaka dzielnica, jeśli to nie tajemnica? Jaki dom, jakie założenia? Czytaj i pytaj póki nie będzie za późno.  :wink: 

Ps. moja córa też projektowała swój pokój, trochę miała problemy ze skalą  :big tongue:

----------


## Papucy

> Czyżby projekt wpadł w ręce małoletniego inwestora??
> Sądząc po kolorach to raczej inwestorka 
> Moim dzieciakom musiałam nagminnie drukować rzuty projektu, bo chciały czynnie uczestniczyć w przygotowaniach do budowy. 
> A starszy syn (jako prawie 7-latek) opanował painta, dzięki pracy nad projektem , czym zapewnił sobie looz na zajęciach komputerowych w szkole


Dokładnie 7 letnia inwestorka  :smile:   góra humusu wpisała się już w krajobraz  wiec 'MA ZOSTAĆ I JUŻ'

----------


## Robaczywy

Nasza 5cio letnia inwestorka koniecznie chce basen  :eek: 
Nie żebym planował, bo to w grę nie wchodzi, ale z ciekawości - Myjk, jaki budżet przewidujesz na budowę i uruchomienie basenu i jakie koszty utrzymania?

Ja, można powiedzieć, że zaczałem już budowę od...oświetlenia i to wewnętrznego, a co  :big grin: . Planuję do właczników światła nie doprowadzać kabli fazowych, tylko skrętkę do Arduino i dalej przez przekaźnik sterowany również przez Domoticza. Z tym, że jak się tym teraz nie zajmę i nie ogarnę, to czuję, że potem byśmy się mieli wprowadzać,a tu ups, światła nie ma jak właczyć.. :ohmy:

----------


## Wojak65

O Tak, Myjk daj trochę danych odnośnie basenu! 
Basen to może w odległych planach natomiast na przyszłą zimę marzy mi się mala sauna w ogrodzie lub balia ogrzewana kozą  :wave:

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk, jaki budżet przewidujesz na budowę i uruchomienie basenu i jakie koszty utrzymania?


Nie pytaj.  :big tongue: 

Sama niecka do tej pory (murowanie+materiał) to koszt około 8 tys. zł brutto. Z prac murarskich trzeba jeszcze tynk położyć i chyba przy ściankach zrobię stopnie bo mi paleta bloczków została i nie mam co z tym towarem zrobić, za to trochę za głęboko kazałem wydłubać dziurę i jest ~130 cm głębokości -- mniejsze dzieci mogą mieć więc problem z "gruntem" i przyda im się stopień przy krawędzi basenu. Docelowo, w zależności od "wypasienia", basen ma kosztować 35-50k zł brutto (bez twardego dachu, który potrafi kosztować nawet kolejne 50 tys. zł). W dziurze jest przewidziane ~35m3 wody, która ma być grzana z pomocą PC GW (tej samej co będzie grzać CO w zimie, CWU przez cały rok i klimatyzować dom w lecie). Koszty ogrzewania stosunkowo łatwo policzyć, podniesienie temperatury takiej masy wody o 1sC to 40kWh, przez letni COP (mało optymistyczny) na poziomie 4 daje 10kWh, czyli w taniej taryfie zakosztuje to w porywach 3,5 zł (po obecnej stawce, ale liczę że jak będę grzać prądem, to uda się zdobyć lepszą ofertę na tanią taryfę). Zatem nocne podgrzanie wody o 10 sC, np. z 25 do 35 będzie kosztować ~35 zł. Przy czym jak się raz nagrzeje, to taka ilość wody w niecce piekielnie wolno stygnie, a jeszcze są tam jakieś zyski słoneczne -- także jeżeli chodzi o samo grzanie to nie będzie dramatu. Chemia to już inna bajka, bo z 500 zł/sezon może pęknąć. Także skarbonka no i widzisz głowa mnie rozbolała.  :big tongue:

----------


## Ruda maruda

My otwory do wentylacji w stropie mieliśmy przygotowane przed zalewaniem żeby później nie płacić jak wcześniej było wspominane 200zł za otwór. WM  mamy z firmy dimplex tak samo jak pompę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy czym jak się raz nagrzeje, to taka ilość wody w niecce piekielnie wolno stygnie


Liczyłeś, ile ciepła ucieknie do gruntu? Izolację dasz od wewnątrz, że nie liczysz ogrzewania betonu (pewnie ponad 30t).

----------


## Kaizen

> My otwory do wentylacji w stropie mieliśmy przygotowane przed zalewaniem żeby później nie płacić jak wcześniej było wspominane 200zł za otwór.


Też miałem przygotowane przed zalaniem stropu rurą 160. Teraz jednak żałuję, że do rozdzielaczy nie dałem  200 a do wyrzutni dachowej z 250 (żeby chociaż ze 2,5cm izolacji dać między stropem i wyrzutnią)

----------


## annatulipanna

> Też miałem przygotowane przed zalaniem stropu rurą 160. Teraz jednak żałuję, że do rozdzielaczy nie dałem  200 a do wyrzutni dachowej z 250 (żeby chociaż ze 2,5cm izolacji dać między stropem i wyrzutnią)


Ale kanał od wyrzutni, sam w sobie masz izolowany? Rozumiem, że chciałeś zwiększyć grubość izolacji?

----------


## Ruda maruda

Właśnie ja też nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi :/ rury na strychu mamy w izolacji które schodzą pionowymi również w izolacji na piętro. Tam się rozdzielaja i idą w wylewce do przygotowanych wczeniej otworów.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale kanał od wyrzutni, sam w sobie masz izolowany? Rozumiem, że chciałeś zwiększyć grubość izolacji?


Na razie nie mam kanałów - mam przepusty zrobione rurą pomarańczową fi160mm.





Do wyrzutni miał być trochę poszerzony (rura 160 owinięta kilka razy folią - może 170mm średnicy wyjdzie - na zdjęciu w lewym  górnym rogu). Jak 5cm zajmie izolacja, to zostaje 120mm średnicy do dyspozycji powietrza. Fajnie byłoby więcej. Mam jeden przepust zapasowy, więc do wyrzutni chyba rozdzielę. Zwłaszcza, że skrzynek przez rurę z wodą nie mogę dać tam, gdzie pierwotnie planowałem - więc te dwa przepusty przy rurze byłyby do wyrzutni, a w dwa pozostałe widoczne na zdjęciu dam skrzynki rozdzielcze

Przepusty do skrzynek też mogłyby być szersze - tyle, że tu nie trzeba izolacji. Skrzynki już mam - 150mm. Teraz bym robił takie, żeby króciec fi200 wszedł.

BTW.
Muszę  kupić  filtr, żeby mi żona nie  czytała co mam na ekranie. Zaciekawiła się OC i... będzie instalacja. Kilka stówek w plecy już teraz. A w przyszłości pewnie tysięcy. :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Robaczywy

> Nie pytaj. 
> 
> Sama niecka do tej pory (murowanie+materiał) to koszt około 8 tys. zł brutto. Z prac murarskich trzeba jeszcze tynk położyć i chyba przy ściankach zrobię stopnie bo mi paleta bloczków została i nie mam co z tym towarem zrobić, za to trochę za głęboko kazałem wydłubać dziurę i jest ~130 cm głębokości -- mniejsze dzieci mogą mieć więc problem z "gruntem" i przyda im się stopień przy krawędzi basenu. Docelowo, w zależności od "wypasienia", basen ma kosztować 35-50k zł brutto (bez twardego dachu, który potrafi kosztować nawet kolejne 50 tys. zł). W dziurze jest przewidziane ~35m3 wody, która ma być grzana z pomocą PC GW (tej samej co będzie grzać CO w zimie, CWU przez cały rok i klimatyzować dom w lecie). Koszty ogrzewania stosunkowo łatwo policzyć, podniesienie temperatury takiej masy wody o 1sC to 40kWh, przez letni COP (mało optymistyczny) na poziomie 4 daje 10kWh, czyli w taniej taryfie zakosztuje to w porywach 3,5 zł (po obecnej stawce, ale liczę że jak będę grzać prądem, to uda się zdobyć lepszą ofertę na tanią taryfę). Zatem nocne podgrzanie wody o 10 sC, np. z 25 do 35 będzie kosztować ~35 zł. Przy czym jak się raz nagrzeje, to taka ilość wody w niecce piekielnie wolno stygnie, a jeszcze są tam jakieś zyski słoneczne -- także jeżeli chodzi o samo grzanie to nie będzie dramatu. Chemia to już inna bajka, bo z 500 zł/sezon może pęknąć. Także skarbonka no i widzisz głowa mnie rozbolała.


Dzięki, droga zabawka,  każdym razie inwestycyjnie, bo koszt eksploatacji chociaż nie mały, to nie przeraża.




> Właśnie ja też nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi :/ rury na strychu mamy w izolacji które schodzą pionowymi również w izolacji na piętro. Tam się rozdzielaja i *idą w wylewce* do przygotowanych wczeniej otworów.


Faktycznie w wylewce masz rury od WM, czy w ociepleniu?

PS. równo po dwóch tygodniach od złożenia mój wniosek o PnB pojawił się w systemie elektronicznym, czyli ktoś wreszcie na niego spojrzał..
pozdrawiam,

----------


## annatulipanna

> Na razie nie mam kanałów - mam przepusty zrobione rurą pomarańczową fi160mm.
> 
> Do wyrzutni miał być trochę poszerzony (rura 160 owinięta kilka razy folią - może 170mm średnicy wyjdzie - na zdjęciu w lewym  górnym rogu). Jak 5cm zajmie izolacja, to zostaje 120mm średnicy do dyspozycji powietrza. Fajnie byłoby więcej. Mam jeden przepust zapasowy, więc do wyrzutni chyba rozdzielę. Zwłaszcza, że skrzynek przez rurę z wodą nie mogę dać tam, gdzie pierwotnie planowałem - więc te dwa przepusty przy rurze byłyby do wyrzutni, a w dwa pozostałe widoczne na zdjęciu dam skrzynki rozdzielcze
> 
> Przepusty do skrzynek też mogłyby być szersze - tyle, że tu nie trzeba izolacji. Skrzynki już mam - 150mm. Teraz bym robił takie, żeby króciec fi200 wszedł.


No rzeczywiście przepusty mogłyby być większe. Kanały czerpni i wyrzutni są naprawdę sporych rozmiarów. U mnie to rozryli konkretne otwory na wszystko:





 I też chodzi mi po głowie, żeby jeszcze te grube rury owinąć dodatkową izolacją. Czy jest sens to robić? Same przejścia przez ściany i stropy wypełnione są pianką, także tu nie powinno być problemu. 




> BTW.
> Muszę  kupić  filtr, żeby mi żona nie  czytała co mam na ekranie. Zaciekawiła się OC i... będzie instalacja. Kilka stówek w plecy już teraz. A w przyszłości pewnie tysięcy.


Nawet żony nie przekonały Twoje argumenty przeciw?  :wink:  
Ja tam próbuję na bieżąco mężowi tłumaczyć, co tam planuję w domu instalować i dlaczego. Do odkurzacza też nie był przekonany, bo dużo kasy... ale zgodził się  :wink: 
Ale jak wybierałam drzwi wejściowe, cała w stresie wysyłałam mu zdjęcia, czy takie mogą być. Przytaknął. A później, jak już zostały zamontowane, to był lekko zdziwiony, bo inaczej je sobie wyobrażał ?? Okazało się, że nie specjalnie przyglądał się zdjęciom. Dla niego to nie ma zbyt wielkiego znaczenia, a ja tu od zmysłów odchodzę, żeby wszystkich zadowolić  :bash:

----------


## marcin225

> Muszę  kupić  filtr, żeby mi żona nie  czytała co mam na ekranie. Zaciekawiła się OC i... będzie instalacja. Kilka stówek w plecy już teraz. A w przyszłości pewnie tysięcy.


hahaha  :big grin:  Uśmiałem się jak sobie przypomnę ten cały elaborat ostatnio nad bezsensownością montażu OC  :big grin:  

Tak a propos tematu to ja utknąłem na PnB i w tym roku co najwyżej grunt wymienię bo wciąż czekam na uprawomocnienie (ciągle brak jednej zwrotki).

----------


## agb

Nie zapomnij o 25m rury do garażu  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Nie zapomnij o 25m rury do garażu


Made my day  :big grin:  :big lol:

----------


## ag2a

> PS. równo po dwóch tygodniach od złożenia mój wniosek o PnB pojawił się w systemie elektronicznym, czyli ktoś wreszcie na niego spojrzał..
> pozdrawiam,


Dzięki nie wiedziałem że takie coś istnieje. U nas piszą na swojej stronie i przy składaniu wniosku mówili że max miesiąc u mnie minął wczoraj a wniosek jeszcze nie rozpatrzony. Mam nadzieję że jak jutro zadzwonię to się czegoś dowiem

----------


## Wekto

> hahaha  Uśmiałem się jak sobie przypomnę ten cały elaborat ostatnio nad bezsensownością montażu OC


Przypilnujcie tynkarzy aby odpowiednio osadzili płytkę montażową każdego gniazda. Rury czasem sprężynują (zależnie od bruzdy w ścianie) i płytka montażowa (do której przykręca się później gniazdo OC) może być za płytko albo za głęboko otynkowana. Później jest problem z montażem gniazda. Jak jest dobrze zamontowana płytka to przykręcenie gniazda i podłączenie elektryki to robota na 5-10 minut. W przeciwnym wypadku trzeba kuć ścianę i wymieniać rurę na dłuższym odcinku. Ewentualnie zastosować poszerzenie, które jest mało estetyczne.

Zresztą jeśli chodzi o tynkarzy to też przypilnujcie aby dobrze zamontowali puszki elektryczne. Zwłaszcza, jak mają być gniazda modułowe.

----------


## ag2a

Przepraszam ale od kiedy tynkarz obsadza gniazdka elektryczne lub odkurzacza?

----------


## Wekto

Od zawsze? Elektryk czy instalator od OC przygotowuje puszki (wcześniej bruzdy/otwory) i zostawiają je luźno. Jeśli zrobią je na sztywno to tym bardziej będzie bałagan bo nie jesteś wstanie dokładnie przewidzieć, czy w tym miejscu będzie 1,2 czy 1,7 cm tynku a może 2 cm. Możesz oczywiście ściągnąć na czas tynkowania i elektryka i instalatora od OC i kazać im to dopilnować. Niepraktykowane.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Dzięki nie wiedziałem że takie coś istnieje. U nas piszą na swojej stronie i przy składaniu wniosku mówili że max miesiąc u mnie minął wczoraj a wniosek jeszcze nie rozpatrzony. Mam nadzieję że jak jutro zadzwonię to się czegoś dowiem


Zobacz tutaj: http://wyszukiwarka.gunb.gov.pl/

----------


## Myjk

> Liczyłeś, ile ciepła ucieknie do gruntu? Izolację dasz od wewnątrz, że nie liczysz ogrzewania betonu (pewnie ponad 30t).


20% ciepła z wody basenowej ucieka do gruntu, 80% przez parowanie. Dlatego basenu sezonowego nie warto ocieplać, i ja też nie ocieplam. Biorąc pod uwagę, że taka ilość wody traci przy zimnych nocach (poniżej 20sC) około 0,5sC, oraz że COP pewnie będzie znacznie większy niż założyłem w powyższych wyliczeniach, jakoś mnie akurat temat grzania wody wcale nie martwi.




> Dzięki, droga zabawka,  każdym razie inwestycyjnie, bo koszt eksploatacji chociaż nie mały, to nie przeraża.


Niestety, dlatego nikomu nie polecam. :>




> Muszę  kupić  filtr, żeby mi żona nie  czytała co mam na ekranie. Zaciekawiła się OC i... będzie instalacja. Kilka stówek w plecy już teraz. A w przyszłości pewnie tysięcy.


Tylko szufelek nie instalujcie, bo ponoć straszna siara. Mało praktyczne i hałasują jak diabli.

----------


## ag2a

> Od zawsze? Elektryk czy instalator od OC przygotowuje puszki (wcześniej bruzdy/otwory) i zostawiają je luźno. Jeśli zrobią je na sztywno to tym bardziej będzie bałagan bo nie jesteś wstanie dokładnie przewidzieć, czy w tym miejscu będzie 1,2 czy 1,7 cm tynku a może 2 cm. Możesz oczywiście ściągnąć na czas tynkowania i elektryka i instalatora od OC i kazać im to dopilnować. Niepraktykowane.


Przez jakieś 300 domów nie osadzałem żadnych puszek do odkurzacza ani od prądu. Za to kasuje elektryk i gość od odkurzacza. Przy gniazdku od prądu nie będzie miało znaczenie że jest utopione ok do 1 cm



> Zobacz tutaj: http://wyszukiwarka.gunb.gov.pl/


Tak dzięki Tobie i poprzedniemu wpisowi odszukałem ta wyszukiwarkę. Dziwna tylko sprawa że kod pocztowy jest pomylony a i nazwisko projektanta mi kompletnie nieznane... Sam składałem papiery i takich danych tam na pewno nie było

----------


## Wekto

> Przez jakieś 300 domów nie osadzałem żadnych puszek do odkurzacza ani od prądu. Za to kasuje elektryk i gość od odkurzacza. Przy gniazdku od prądu nie będzie miało znaczenie że jest utopione ok do 1 cm


Tzn. jak to się odbywa? Tynkujesz wokół puszki i zostawiasz luz / tynkujesz całość a elektryk wierci otwory pod puszkę już po tynkach / ty tynkujesz a elektryk przy tobie osadza puszkę w tynku? A może oni montują na stałe puszki a ty się do nich licujesz i to elektryk/instalator OC decyduje ile dajesz tynku?

Nie jestem tynkarzem i u mnie jak w domach które znam z czasów budowy elektryk wiercił dziury pod puszki. W puszki pchał przewód i tak zostawiał. Poprosiłem zresztą tynkarzy aby mi puszkę zatopili w tynku ze względu na szczelność powietrzną. Nie robili żadnych problemów. Dla nich osadzenie puszki tak aby były zlicowane z tynkiem to normalna sprawa. Gorzej mieli przy OC i tutaj właśnie dali ciała bo płytka montażowa do OC nie była zbyt elastyczna a im nie bardzo się chciało popracować nad tym aby była zlicowana z ich tynkiem. Można było uniknąć późniejszego kucia ściany gdyby to dopilnować. I o tym pisałem.

----------


## ag2a

Puszkę osadza elektryk na ok 12mm i tak jest tynkowane. Najczęściej jest kilka min pod tynkiem i tyle. Raz tylko zdarzyło się przez 11 lat że klient chciał abyśmy osadzali puszki ale po wytłumaczeniu mu elektryk bez problemu osadził

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie zapomnij o 25m rury do garażu


To Twój pomysł. Mi się nie  podoba.

----------


## agb

Bynajmniej nie mój.

----------


## Kaizen

> 20% ciepła z wody basenowej ucieka do gruntu, 80% przez parowanie. Dlatego basenu sezonowego nie warto ocieplać, i ja też nie ocieplam. Biorąc pod uwagę, że taka ilość wody traci przy zimnych nocach (poniżej 20sC) około 0,5sC, oraz że COP pewnie będzie znacznie większy niż założyłem w powyższych wyliczeniach, jakoś mnie akurat temat grzania wody wcale nie martwi.


20cm betonu na 5cm piasku + folia to U=2,399W/(m2*K). Ściana podziemia 24cm betonu + folia U=3,622W/(m2*K)
Czyli posadzką (licząc optymistycznie po wymiarach wewnętrznych) ucieknie 7m*4m*2,399W/m2*K=67,17W/K
Ścianami 22m*1,3m*3,622W/(m2*K)=103,59W/K

Nawet licząc 15* różnicy to wychodzi jakieś * 2,5kW uciekającego ciepła do gruntu*. A w sumie w tym roku na głębokości 10cm łącznie  przez jakieś 3 tygodnie w Warszawie temperatura była powyżej 20* na pół metra rekord to 20,44*.
Jak chcesz grzać tak bardzo, to IMO warto było dać izolację. A przed parowaniem i tak musisz się ratować przykrywając folią, bo mocy pompy zabraknie  a koszt też będzie "luksusowy".

To widziałeś?
Wynika z tego, że przy prędkości wiatru 1m/s z basenu o temperaturze 33* ulatuje z parowaniem latem ok. 1kW/m2 basenu. 




> Tylko szufelek nie instalujcie, bo ponoć straszna siara. Mało praktyczne i hałasują jak diabli.


Żonie spodobała się "suszarka" na ścianie.

----------


## swieja

Ruda marudo sprawdziłam dokładnie te drzwi Domilas. Byłam dziś nawet w Częstochowie by zobaczyć ich stoisko. Drzwi faktycznie fajne, cena bardzo mi odpowiada. Mam narysować czego dokładnie chcę i mi dokładnie wycenią, ale obiecali, że zmieszczą się w pierwszej wycenie  :smile: 
Dzięki za namiary, chyba się na nich zdecydujemy.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Ruda marudo sprawdziłam dokładnie te drzwi Domilas. Byłam dziś nawet w Częstochowie by zobaczyć ich stoisko. Drzwi faktycznie fajne, cena bardzo mi odpowiada. Mam narysować czego dokładnie chcę i mi dokładnie wycenią, ale obiecali, że zmieszczą się w pierwszej wycenie 
> Dzięki za namiary, chyba się na nich zdecydujemy.


Proszę bardzo  :wink:  proszę powiedzieć że macie namiar od Pani z Wieliczki  :big tongue:  liczę ze jeszcze mi zrobią drzwi do środka po mojej cenie  :big tongue:  coś Panu nie było po nosie bo daleko ma do nas a na Warszawę ma lepsze ceny   :sad:  może  się jeszcze da namówić  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> To widziałeś?
> Wynika z tego, że przy prędkości wiatru 1m/s z basenu o temperaturze 33* ulatuje z parowaniem latem ok. 1kW/m2 basenu.


Widziałem, co więcej chyba wyraźnie napisałem że NAJWIĘKSZE straty są przez parowanie i straty przez ściany do powietrza (w przypadku mojego basenu rozstawianego), a nie do gruntu. To trochę jak z wpieraniem, że dom traci krocie do gruntu przez fundamenty -- to nie jest prawda, bo to przenikanie to jakieś w zasadzie pomijalne wartości na tle innych strat. Dlatego przykrywanie basenu folią jest bardzo ważne, sztywny dach (choć drogi jak pierun) ogranicza wychładzanie wody jeszcze bardziej, a ocieplanie basenu nie ma większego sensu.

----------


## aghata86

Zaraz przyjdzie zima a u nas sama wiezba, dekarz na innej robocie. Mam nerwa bo wiezba goła drewno lezy i moknie.

----------


## Wojak65

> Zaraz przyjdzie zima a u nas sama wiezba, dekarz na innej robocie. Mam nerwa bo wiezba goła drewno lezy i moknie.


No niestety tak wygląda budowa w naszym pięknym kraju...fachowcy...pogoda...bleeee
Ja niestety też mam "mały" poślizg z elektrykiem (2 tygodnie) więc muszę się zająć doprowadzeniem działki do porządku.
do końca roku jeszcze pewnie uda Ci się przykryć budowę - przecież nie będzie lało do końca roku mam nadzieję !  :wink:

----------


## Zuzanna31

Lepiej późno niż wcale. Machina ruszyła  :wink:  Plan na ten rok: płyta fundamentowa pod dom i garaż (łącznie 260 m2).

----------


## Redakcja Muratordom

Wszystkich, którzy właśnie przygotowują się do budowy domu lub niedawno ją zaczęli, zapraszamy do Szkoły Muratora! Nasi redaktorzy i eksperci podzielą się swoją wiedzą o finansowaniu, organizacji i technologiach budowy.

*Szkoła Muratora - już 18 listopada. Wstęp wolny! Zachęcamy do rejestracji:*
http://muratordom.pl/szkola-muratora...82a%20Muratora

----------


## freethinker

Ze względu na znaczne opóźnienie w budowaniu (o miesiąc prawie) miałem czas zbadać rynek okienny w mojej okolicy.
Udało m się zejść do 80-85 tys. zł za całość okien, co uważam za spory sukces (mało nie osiwiałem, gdy dostałem pierwsze oferty, z których wynikało, że będę musiał wydać ponad 150 tys. zł). Ale wciąż jeszcze szukam oszczędności. Różnice cen na podobnych profilach bywają spore,  Ale najbardziej zadziwia mnie kwestia montażu. Mam ścianę trójwarstwową, co jest pewną nietypowością. I co firma, to inna teoria na temat techniki montażu. A to z kolei prowadzi mnie do przekonania, że nikt tak naprawdę nie posiada wiedzy na temat prawidłowego montażu okien, a wszyscy powtarzają tylko slogany marketingowe, proponując rozwiązania, z których mają najlepszą prowizję lub które są dla nich najwygodniejsze. Zacząłem już zastanawiać się poważnie, czy ten montaż na kotwach/konsolach czy innych Movo w warstwie ocieplenia to nie są jakieś bzdury i czy nie lepiej/taniej po prostu zrobić montaż w ścianie nośnej, wysuwając okno tylko na 3-4 cm w warstwę ocieplenia i robiąc od zewnątrz węgarek ze styroduru. W zależności od systemu to oznacza 4-12 tysięcy zł oszczędności. 
Jakie macie pomysły na montaż okien?

----------


## Doli.

> Jakie macie pomysły na montaż okien?


U nas tradycyjnie, czyli montaż na kotwach do ścian nośnych, uszczelnianie pianą, a same wnęki okienne wyłożone zostaną XPS'em. Dużo zbiłeś cenę, chociaż dla mnie to i tak kosmos  :wink:

----------


## agb

> Ze względu na znaczne opóźnienie w budowaniu (o miesiąc prawie) miałem czas zbadać rynek okienny w mojej okolicy.
> Udało m się zejść do 80-85 tys. zł za całość okien, co uważam za spory sukces (mało nie osiwiałem, gdy dostałem pierwsze oferty, z których wynikało, że będę musiał wydać ponad 150 tys. zł). Ale wciąż jeszcze szukam oszczędności. Różnice cen na podobnych profilach bywają spore,  Ale najbardziej zadziwia mnie kwestia montażu. Mam ścianę trójwarstwową, co jest pewną nietypowością. I co firma, to inna teoria na temat techniki montażu. A to z kolei prowadzi mnie do przekonania, że nikt tak naprawdę nie posiada wiedzy na temat prawidłowego montażu okien, a wszyscy powtarzają tylko slogany marketingowe, proponując rozwiązania, z których mają najlepszą prowizję lub które są dla nich najwygodniejsze. Zacząłem już zastanawiać się poważnie, czy ten montaż na kotwach/konsolach czy innych Movo w warstwie ocieplenia to nie są jakieś bzdury i czy nie lepiej/taniej po prostu zrobić montaż w ścianie nośnej, wysuwając okno tylko na 3-4 cm w warstwę ocieplenia i robiąc od zewnątrz węgarek ze styroduru. W zależności od systemu to oznacza 4-12 tysięcy zł oszczędności. 
> Jakie macie pomysły na montaż okien?


Z czego wynikają te cena? Kilka HS-ów? Ilość/powierzchnia okien? Czy po prostu jakieś nietypowe?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to raz, że dużo, dwa na całej wysokości ściany plus okna połaciowe. Z dziesięć stron temu  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Mam ścianę trójwarstwową
> [...]
> Jakie macie pomysły na montaż okien?


Dzisiaj to taki egzotyk, że szukaj speca od tego. Bo energooszczędne rozwiązania poszły w kierunku montażu w warstwie ocieplenia ale ściany dwuwarstwowej. A w przypadku trzywarstwowej to ktoś, coś gdzieś. Ale... Brak praktków a nawet teoretyków.

----------


## Wojak65

Nooo okna za ponad 80kPLN już po negocjacjach to ostro  :big lol:

----------


## aghata86

U nas wyszlo za okna 20tys z roletami zewnetrzny kolor

----------


## Papucy

> U nas wyszlo za okna 20tys z roletami zewnetrzny kolor


U nas 22 K z  3 szybowe profil salamander  w tym 3 metrowym HS montaż trójwarstwowy ( taśmy SIGA ) bez ciepłych parapetów w tym 9 mb poszerzeń do wysokości wylewki. 

Mam pytanie jak będziecie zabezpieczać taśmy na zimę ? Będziecie ? Z tego co widzę ekspozycja na działanie UV nie wksazana.

----------


## Wojak65

> U nas 22 K z  3 szybowe profil salamander  w tym 3 metrowym HS montaż trójwarstwowy ( taśmy SIGA ) bez ciepłych parapetów w tym 9 mb poszerzeń do wysokości wylewki. 
> 
> Mam pytanie jak będziecie zabezpieczać taśmy na zimę ? Będziecie ? Z tego co widzę ekspozycja na działanie UV nie wksazana.



Mam ten sam problem, ekspozycja na działanie UV nie wskazana, ekspozycja na wilgoć i mróz również.
Wg producenta taśmy powinny zostać zasłonięte styropianem/tynkiem do max 3 miesięcy - przy silnym działaniu UV (lato) do miesiąca !
U mnie ocieplenie dopiero na wiosnę więc całą zimę taśmy będą na "wietrze" ... :mad:

----------


## Myjk

Jak u Was przedstawiają się ceny na ocieplenie budynku? Podzielcie się proszę robocizną za położenie m2 styro + koszt zaciągnięcia siatką z klejem + ew. tynkowanie.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jak u Was przedstawiają się ceny na ocieplenie budynku? Podzielcie się proszę robocizną za położenie m2 styro + koszt zaciągnięcia siatką z klejem + ew. tynkowanie.


U mnie cała elewacja na gotowo 60zł/m2, z czego samo położenie tynku to 15zł/m2.

----------


## freethinker

Na drugiej stronie tego wątku opublikowałem rzuty elewacji. Okien mam dużo i są wielkie. Stąd ta cena. Architekt mówił mi, że to będzie drogo, ale skoncentrował się na oknach pionowych. Nawet zrobił wycenę - 45 tysięcy. O kolankowych niewiele mówił w tym kontekście, więc myślałem, że to prosta piłka, a nie drugie tyle. Fachowców od montażu okien w ścianach trójwarstwowych chyba jest niewielu, a może wiedza ta jest niezbyt ścisła, bo każda ekipa opowiada mi inne teorie. Montaż w ociepleniu jest fajny, ale te konsole kosztowałyby u mnie 6 tysiączków, a gdybym poszedł w Movo - to 12.
No dobra, coś tam wymyślę.
Powiem Wam, że mnie tak już serdecznie wykończyła ta budowa, że mam zamiar zamknąć budowę na zimę, i kupiłem na styczeń dla całej rodziny bilety do Bangkoku.

----------


## Papucy

Ile płaciliście za wod kan ?   Właśnie dostałem cenę od znajomego hydraulika (z polecenia)  i zaśpiewał 4 K z materiałem . Il u was wyszło ?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ile płaciliście za wod kan ?   Właśnie dostałem cenę od znajomego hydraulika (z polecenia)  i zaśpiewał 4 K z materiałem . Il u was wyszło ?


U mnie pierwszy etap (rozprowadzenie rur w docelowe miejsca, montaż stelaży WC, wyprowadzenie odpowietrzenia kanalizy na dach) wyniósł 5350 zł.
Też znajomi hydraulicy i materiał na 8%vat.

----------


## Papucy

> U mnie pierwszy etap (rozprowadzenie rur w docelowe miejsca, montaż stelaży WC, wyprowadzenie odpowietrzenia kanalizy na dach) wyniósł 5350 zł.
> Też znajomi hydraulicy i materiał na 8%vat.


Dzięki Anna , czy stelaże miałaś w cenie ?

----------


## annatulipanna

Tak, stelaże w cenie  :wink:  Dwie sztuki.

----------


## Liliputek

> Jak u Was przedstawiają się ceny na ocieplenie budynku? Podzielcie się proszę robocizną za położenie m2 styro + koszt zaciągnięcia siatką z klejem + ew. tynkowanie.


u nas 55 zł za m2, z tynkowaniem, sama robocizna  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> U mnie cała elewacja na gotowo 60zł/m2, z czego samo położenie tynku to 15zł/m2.





> u nas 55 zł za m2, z tynkowaniem, sama robocizna


Tanio  :sad:  Ja nie dostałem niższej ceny niż 100zł/m2 za samą robociznę. :/ Te 50-60 wydaje się być godziwą stawką za taką pracę.

----------


## Wojak65

Koszty WOD/KAN oczywiście są zalezne od projektu, piętrowy z reguły tańszy (większość w 1/2 pionach).
U mnie 3500 PLN materiał i robocizna, woda, kanalizacja podejścia bez stelaży. W miarę rozległa parterówka więc strochę tego biegnie po całym domu.

----------


## swieja

U nas postęp! Dachówki w końcu dojechały. Z przygodami, auto wjechało do rowu! Ale dachówki całe. Część już leży na dachu. Wzór dachówki bardzo zwyczajny (Braas rubin 13 v). Moje dzieci stwierdziły, że nie ma się czym podniecać, bo dach wygląda jak wszystkie inne. Ale ja jestem zachwycona  :wink:  
W poniedziałek mają przyjechać okna. 
Ścianki na górze już wymurowane i w końcu można ocenić jak wyszły pokoje. Miejsca jest akurat, absolutnie nie ma ciasnoty. Wyszło bardzo komfortowo. 
Pompa ciepła wybrana - będzie LG therma V
Gość od rekuperacji przyjedzie we wtorek. Elektryk był wczoraj. Dzieje się  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

> U nas postęp! Dachówki w końcu dojechały. Z przygodami, auto wjechało do rowu! Ale dachówki całe. Część już leży na dachu. Wzór dachówki bardzo zwyczajny (Braas rubin 13 v). Moje dzieci stwierdziły, że nie ma się czym podniecać, bo dach wygląda jak wszystkie inne. Ale ja jestem zachwycona  
> W poniedziałek mają przyjechać okna. 
> Ścianki na górze już wymurowane i w końcu można ocenić jak wyszły pokoje. Miejsca jest akurat, absolutnie nie ma ciasnoty. Wyszło bardzo komfortowo. 
> Pompa ciepła wybrana - będzie LG therma V
> Gość od rekuperacji przyjedzie we wtorek. Elektryk był wczoraj. Dzieje się


Noo rzeczywiście się dzieje  :smile: 
Takie roboty cieszą bo je widać i zmieniają dom.
Po montażu okien już będzie całkiem inaczej jak dom będzie już zamknięty.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hellenaj

Witajcie,

u mnie też powoli się dzieje, ale też nie do końca tak jakbym sobie tego życzyła.....
dekarze pokryli dach membraną i zaczęli łacenie.... no i wtedy wyszło..... połacie dachu są krzywe, róznice na połaci dochodza do 4 cm..... czeka nas równanie dachu, czyli dodatkowy koszt - ok 4 tys zł. Jutro będę jeszcze rozmawiała z kierbudem i uderzę do firmy, która produkowała i montowała wiązary - bo to ewidentnie po ich stronie jest błąd. Pytanie tylko, czy zechcą polubownie uczestniczyć w kosztach dodatkowej robocizny czy jednak czeka nas ciąganie się po sądach..... ehhhh gdybym tylko wiedziała, że takie klocki wyjdą z tą firmą...........

W każdym bądź razie dach pokryty jest prawie w całosci łatami, od jutra zaczynają równanie  - czyli pod łaty umeiszczane będą kliny.
W przyszłym tygodniu przyjadą też okna - na bramę i drzwi jeszcze chwilę muszę poczekać. Zamontujemy drzwi tymczasowe, a bramę i drugie drzwi zabijemy płytami. Za dwa tygodnie wejdzie hydralik do wodkanu, w styczniu elektryk, potem rekuperacja, no i jak tylko wiosna się pojawi lecimy z tynkami i wylewkami. Liczę, ze uwiniemy się z tym przed porodem.. Potem  bedzie cudowny etap - wykończeniówka z trójką dzieci przy nodze  :big grin:  Co, że ja nie dam rady??? Jasne, że dam  :big tongue:

----------


## jkmp

A u mnie mniej ciekawie - kolejna ekipa od SSO ma problemy i zamiast przyjść teraz to termin przekładają. Zastanawiam się nad sensem budowania w zimie. Wszyscy z KB mówią że jak nie będzie ciężkiej zimy, to można śmiało budować. Ekipa też całą zimę chce robić. Ja też bym wolał mieć do wiosny SSO i kontynuować kolejne prace. Za to rodzina mnie straszy i snuje czarne wizje, żeby sobie odpuścić, na wiosnę zacząć murowanie.
No nic przynajmniej sobie płyta na spokojnie dojrzała  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Czym rodzina straszy?  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> Witajcie,
> 
> u mnie też powoli się dzieje, ale też nie do końca tak jakbym sobie tego życzyła.....
> dekarze pokryli dach membraną i zaczęli łacenie.... no i wtedy wyszło..... połacie dachu są krzywe, róznice na połaci dochodza do 4 cm..... czeka nas równanie dachu, czyli dodatkowy koszt - ok 4 tys zł. Jutro będę jeszcze rozmawiała z kierbudem i uderzę do firmy, która produkowała i montowała wiązary - bo to ewidentnie po ich stronie jest błąd. Pytanie tylko, czy zechcą polubownie uczestniczyć w kosztach dodatkowej robocizny czy jednak czeka nas ciąganie się po sądach..... ehhhh gdybym tylko wiedziała, że takie klocki wyjdą z tą firmą...........


Hellenaj możesz podać mi nazwę tej firmy od wiązarów?
Myślimy o wiązarach w pomieszczeniu nad garażem (chcemy pozbyć się dwóch słupów) ale takiego wykonawcę wolałabym omijać z daleka.  :sick: 




> Liczę, ze uwiniemy się z tym przed porodem.. Potem bedzie cudowny etap - wykończeniówka z trójką dzieci przy nodze  Co, że ja nie dam rady??? Jasne, że dam


No ba  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

Jkmp nam ekipa mówiła że śmiało można murować do -5 stopni C.
I że ważne jest to, żeby w dzień temperatura była powyżej 0.

Mieliśmy podobny dylemat i odpuściliśmy do marca. Płytę mieliśmy wylewaną na wiosnę, mury parteru zaczęliśmy w październiku a stropy wylaliśmy ponad dwa tygodnie temu.
Może murowanie w obecnych temperaturach ma rację bytu ale nie mam przekonania do budowania zimą  :no:

----------


## jkmp

> Czym rodzina straszy?


Że mi się to wszystko zawali  :big lol: 
Zresztą dom na płycie, bez kominów i ogólnie wszystkie rozwiązania które tutaj na forum są prawie "standardem", dla moich rodziców i teściowej są niezrozumiałe. Tylko teść mnie wspiera  :big tongue: 
*Kamila.*
Mi ekipa też twierdzi że się da bez problemu, przy większych mrozach będą sobie robić przerwy. KB też potwierdza, pracuje w budownictwie wielorodzinnym i mówi że całą zimę robią - strop w bloku zalewali przy -19 (prognoza była na -4 i już nie chcieli odkręcać całej akcji), nic złego ponoć się nie stało. Hmm... 
No nic, spróbujemy, zobaczymy, a jak wyjdą jakieś problemy to odłożymy do wiosny. Chociaż jak obserwuję domek *kaszpir007* (zaczął budowę w styczniu i już mieszka) to jestem dobrej myśli  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamila.

> jestem dobrej myśli


Musisz być, inaczej można zwariować  :big tongue: 

Czy ktoś z Was przykrywa jakąś folią czy innym czymś strop monolityczny na zimę?

----------


## Kaizen

Mi chudziak zalewany między Bożym Narodzeniem a Sylwestrem przemarzł i miejscami z centymetr się wykruszył. Niby z dodatkiem zimowym, temperatura przy gruncie powyżej zera cały czas. Nie wiem, jakim cudem. W styczniu przyszły porządne mrozy i mialem ponad miesiąc przerwy. 
Ale i po tych doświadczeniach bym nie zwlekał, ale brał większy margines bezpieczeństwa względem prognozy (chudziak pewnie wystarczyłoby przykryć folią w tych warunkach).

----------


## aghata86

Wiecie cos na temat okien dachowych firmy Dakea?

----------


## Kamila.

No to ja nie wiem co robić.
Stropy są na wysokości około 2,5 i 3 m nad ziemią.
Przykryć folią teoretycznie można, ale wiatr zwieje ją dość szybko, nawet mimo przyciśnięcia deskami czy kamieniami.
Słoma odpada, będzie magazynować wilgoć, poza tym skąd ja wezmę słomę na przykrycie 150 m2? 

Poratujcie dobrymi radami  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Poratujcie dobrymi radami


Gruba folia albo plandeka powinna dać radę. Tylko kluczowe tu jest dociśnięcie brzegów, żeby wiatr nie podwiał. Przykręciłbym przez deski do ścian a na gorze łączenia przykrył dobrze obciążonymi dechami. Otwory w stropie bym zabezpieczył jak ścianę po rozcięciu folii.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja się pochwalę, że u nas jest do odbioru pnb. Zdziwko i niedowierzanie  :no: , tylko 23 dni czekania i bez znajomości  :big tongue: .
Sezon na bieganie po bankach otwarty.

----------


## jankes789

> Wiecie cos na temat okien dachowych firmy Dakea?


Mam od roku i żadnych problemów...grunt to dobrze zamontować  :smile:

----------


## laurap

My tam cały czas budujemy. Będziemy ile się uda. Mam nadzieję że w grudniu pójdzie dach. NA razie zalewamy strop nad garażem.

Tempo mamy żółwie ale za to robota piękna. Mury prościutkie, izolacja bardzo dobra. Stwierdziliśmy że nie ma co się rzucać bo teraz wszyscy tak budują. Takie czasy  :wink: 

Jestem na etapie załatwiania dalszych ekip. Terminy masakryczne...ale co tam. W końcu dobrniemy do końca  :wink: 

Kto się decyduje na pompę ciepła? Macie już jakieś typy?

----------


## Papucy

Ja planuje lg therma v lub Panasonic T cap zależy jak wyjdzie OZC , za mało działki na wymiennik poziomy i za trudne warunki gruntowe na wymiennik pionowy więc napewno P W .

----------


## Doli.

U nas jest strop!  :smile:  Udało się zabetonować w piątek i nawet betonu wystarczyło, a nawet zostało  :smile: 
Teraz tydzień przerwy i ścianki kolankowe - też mamy zamiar murować w zimie. Oby była łaskawa.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja planuje lg therma v lub Panasonic T cap zależy jak wyjdzie OZC , za mało działki na wymiennik poziomy i za trudne warunki gruntowe na wymiennik pionowy więc napewno P W .


Widzę, że LG wdziera się do domów drzwiami i oknami...  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

No i dobrze, że na rynku producentów pomp ciepła jest taka konkurencja. Ja też miałem w planach T-Capa, a poważnie zastanawiam się nad LG.

----------


## ag2a

U nas niestety woda tak wysoko że nie ma szans na wykop pod ławę. Masakra trzeba czekać do wiosny

----------


## Doli.

> U nas niestety woda tak wysoko że nie ma szans na wykop pod ławę. Masakra trzeba czekać do wiosny


A jakby użyć pompy?

----------


## Hellenaj

*Kamila* chodzi o firmę A01

----------


## agaz_75

Witajcie , my dopiero wystarowaliśmy ...strasznie długo nam to zeszło ale najważniejsze że się udało więc zaczynamy budować

----------


## Papucy

Jaki macie pomysły na sterowanie roletami zew. Planuje rolety na duże przeszklenia od południa i zachodu jakieś 5 Mb i zastanawiam się czy wystarcza zwykle wyłączniki on off czy raczej doprowadzić do rolety jakaś sketke i dokupić jakieś sterowniki ? Jak jest i was?

----------


## Doli.

> Jaki macie pomysły na sterowanie roletami zew. Planuje rolety na duże przeszklenia od południa i zachodu jakieś 5 Mb i zastanawiam się czy wystarcza zwykle wyłączniki on off czy raczej doprowadzić do rolety jakaś sketke i dokupić jakieś sterowniki ? Jak jest i was?


Też się zastanawiamy. U znajomych widzieliśmy włączniki takie jak do światła i trzeba trzymać przez cały czas otwierania / zamykania rolety. Dość niewygodne... Ja bym chciała przełącznik taki że naciskam (raz) i się otwiera / zamyka.

----------


## ag2a

Niestety po wybraniu humusu ok 40 cm to stoi ok 10 cm wody wiec jest bardzo wysoko a jeszcze trzeba wykopać pod ławe

----------


## Myjk

> No to ja nie wiem co robić.
> Stropy są na wysokości około 2,5 i 3 m nad ziemią.
> Przykryć folią teoretycznie można, ale wiatr zwieje ją dość szybko, nawet mimo przyciśnięcia deskami czy kamieniami.
> Słoma odpada, będzie magazynować wilgoć, poza tym skąd ja wezmę słomę na przykrycie 150 m2? 
> Poratujcie dobrymi radami


BTW ja sobie zabezpieczyłem okno pod balkonem (na który się leje z dachu w związku ze spartaczeniem długości okapu), ale widać nie za dobrze to działa, bo ostatnio gdy zawitałem na budowę żeby wrzucić trochę butelek plasticzanych do niecki basenowej moim oczom ukazał się taki widok:



Poprawiać te folie czy to tylko i wyłącznie estetykę psuje?

----------


## Savik83

> Niestety po wybraniu humusu ok 40 cm to stoi ok 10 cm wody wiec jest bardzo wysoko a jeszcze trzeba wykopać pod ławe


Współczuję...u nas zdjelismy 40 cm humusu i było ok...potem 20 cm i woda...masa przebojów i walki...teraz murują się ściany fundamentowe i drapie się po głowie jak się uda zrobić hydroizolację...a myślałem, że fundament to takie lekkie przetarcie- wykopać, wylać, wymumrować, zaizolować i zapomnieć  :wink:  u mnie i ekipa i KB mówią, że ta jesień je ta wyjątkowa jeśli chodzi o wysoki poziom wody...ale na wiosnę będzie gorzej...trzymam kciuki żeby udało się szybko i w miarę bezboleśnie wyjść z ziemi...

----------


## agaz_75

> Niestety po wybraniu humusu ok 40 cm to stoi ok 10 cm wody wiec jest bardzo wysoko a jeszcze trzeba wykopać pod ławe


U nas zdjęli humus w piątek ( więcej niż 40 cm) nie było wody .Piątek po południu lało, wczoraj lało myślałam że będzie jezioro ale nie ma . Zobaczymy co będzie dalej

----------


## laurap

Jutro leją strop nad garażem  :wiggle:  coś się dzieje  :smile:  w sobotę pojechaliśmy zobaczyć jak prace, a tu niespodzianka - panowie dzielnie szalowali. Aż z tego szczęścia pojechałam im kawę kupić  :smile: 

Ogarnęłam już prawie temat pompy (zajęło mi to 9 miesięcy  :big tongue:  ), ale przynajmniej już wiem o tym tyle, że potrafię wyczuć na kilometr niedoinformowanego instalatora. Za to rozbieżność cen powala....

Teraz czas na rekuperację... Ogólnie dom budujemy o jeden pustak więcej, żeby zostawić przestrzeń pomiędzy piętrami na instalację rekuperacji. Tylko w tym temacie jestem zupełnie zielona. Nie znam marek, mocy itd. czas zgłębić temat. Kto montuje reku? Macie już coś na oku?

----------


## Myjk

> Ogarnęłam już prawie temat pompy (zajęło mi to 9 miesięcy  ), ale przynajmniej już wiem o tym tyle, że potrafię wyczuć na kilometr niedoinformowanego instalatora. Za to rozbieżność cen powala....


No i co tam wyszło, pochwal się.  :smile: 




> Teraz czas na rekuperację... Ogólnie dom budujemy o jeden pustak więcej, żeby zostawić przestrzeń pomiędzy piętrami na instalację rekuperacji. Tylko w tym temacie jestem zupełnie zielona. Nie znam marek, mocy itd. czas zgłębić temat. Kto montuje reku? Macie już coś na oku?


Tylko z powodu WM ten pustak więcej? Na WM potrzeba tylko 10 cm więcej, bo kanały montowane w podłodze mają 75mm. Może więc wystarczy sufit podnieść na piętrze? Była niedawno tutaj wzmianka o rekuperatorach. Szukaj prostych modeli, nie patrz na super sprawności wymienników, na wyświetlacze i fefnaście funkcji. Mają być z wentylatorami EBM i mieć automatyczny bypass, no i oczywiście zapewniać parametry odpowiednie do instalacji. To wszystko się sprowadza do ceny, która nie powinna przekraczać 5k brutto, a im mniej tym lepiej.  :big tongue:

----------


## Doli.

> Tylko z powodu WM ten pustak więcej? Na WM potrzeba tylko 10 cm więcej, bo kanały montowane w podłodze mają 75mm. Może więc wystarczy sufit podnieść na piętrze?


Wysokość ścianki kolankowej też ma znaczenie  :wink:

----------


## laurap

*Myjk* raczej zostaniemy przy Panasonicu T-cap serii H - pewnie 9kW ale to OZC potwierdzi. Jeszcze rozkminiam czy wystarczy mi 1 faza czy iść w 3 fazy oraz na cholerę mi ten dodatkowy bufor który wszyscy bez wyjątku proponują (bagatela 2000 zł). Próbuję tutaj czytać ale wiesz...czasami mam wrażenie że koledzy w fachu piszą po chińsku  :wink:  z tego co udało mi się zrozumieć to: a)jeżeli wszędzie masz podłogówkę, b)dobrze dobrałeś moc pompy c)nie mieszkasz w Suwałkach d)jesteś na tyle wysportowany, żeby od czasu do czasu zejsć do kotłowni sprawdzić czy pompa radzi sobie z defrostem i spadkami temperatur - to możesz sobie darować ten bufor  :wink:   ale nadal jednak nie wiem czy w 100% zrozumiałam jego zasadność (bądź nie).
Z fazami to już w ogóle nic nie rozumiem. Różnaca w cenie 4000 netto a ja nadal nie znalazłam argumentu za tym żeby te 4000 zł zapłacić więcej.

Co do Reku - na razie dostaję wycenę na same Mercedesy  :wink:  ale spoko i tu dojdę do ładu

----------


## agb

@Myjk, a u Ciebie poza _dobrze_ wykonanym dachem co? Bo coś ostatnio cisza  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

> Też się zastanawiamy. U znajomych widzieliśmy włączniki takie jak do światła i trzeba trzymać przez cały czas otwierania / zamykania rolety. Dość niewygodne... Ja bym chciała przełącznik taki że naciskam (raz) i się otwiera / zamyka.


Sterowanie rolet teraz można sobie zrobić jak się tylko komu podoba.
Pierwsza opcja to wszystkie rolety sterowane pilotem - miałem już taki system w swoim poprzednim domu - wygodne ponieważ otwieramy/zamykamy każdą z osobna lub wszystkie razem. Minusem jest to że jeśli chcesz coś zrobić w jednym z pokoi za każdym razem musisz iść do pilota...możesz kupić tych pilotów kilka (całkiem nie mały koszt), tylko wtedy szukaj tych pilotów.

Druga opcja to tak jak napisaliście wyłącznik naścienny - teraz taki będę miał - włączasz/wyłączasz w każdym pokoju z osobna. Dodatkowo montujesz w każdym z włączników przekaźnik wifi i wtedy dodatkowo lecisz z telefonu komórkowego jak by wszystko było sterowane pilotem. 
Koszt takiego przekaźnika od 30-50 zł za każdy z punktów.

 :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* raczej zostaniemy przy Panasonicu T-cap serii H - pewnie 9kW ale to OZC potwierdzi. Jeszcze rozkminiam czy wystarczy mi 1 faza czy iść w 3 fazy oraz na cholerę mi ten dodatkowy bufor który wszyscy bez wyjątku proponują (bagatela 2000 zł). Próbuję tutaj czytać ale wiesz...czasami mam wrażenie że koledzy w fachu piszą po chińsku  z tego co udało mi się zrozumieć to: a)jeżeli wszędzie masz podłogówkę, b)dobrze dobrałeś moc pompy c)nie mieszkasz w Suwałkach d)jesteś na tyle wysportowany, żeby od czasu do czasu zejsć do kotłowni sprawdzić czy pompa radzi sobie z defrostem i spadkami temperatur - to możesz sobie darować ten bufor   ale nadal jednak nie wiem czy w 100% zrozumiałam jego zasadność (bądź nie).


Mnie podobne info udało się wyczytać z opinii bardziej doświadczonych użytkowników. Główny wniosek płynący z rozważań, to znowu zysk dla instalatora. Bufor w instalacji to nie tylko przycięcie na prowizji od sprzętu i instalacji, ale także mniejsze problemy z doborem PC i późniejszą konfiguracją systemu. Klient nic z tego tytułu zyskuje -- no może poza późniejszym spokojem z instalatorem, który będzie jojczył że z buforem by działało dobrze, a tak są same kłopoty (bo mu się nie chce albo nie umie ustawić).




> Z fazami to już w ogóle nic nie rozumiem. Różnaca w cenie 4000 netto a ja nadal nie znalazłam argumentu za tym żeby te 4000 zł zapłacić więcej.


O tym musi się wypowiedzieć elektryk/instalator. Jeśli jest wystarczająca moc na jednej fazie i zadbasz o to aby nic innego na tej konkretnej fazie nie wisiało, to może być 1F -- znaczy trzeba zadbać o poprawną elektrykę i zestawić to z parametrami pompy. Generalnie im mocniejsza pompa (dwa wentyle, grzałki elektryczne) tym bardziej trzeba iść w stronę 3F




> Co do Reku - na razie dostaję wycenę na same Mercedesy  ale spoko i tu dojdę do ładu


Typowe. Im wyższa cena Mercedesa, tym wyższa prowizja dla sprzedawcy/instalatora.




> Druga opcja to tak jak napisaliście wyłącznik naścienny - teraz taki będę miał - włączasz/wyłączasz w każdym pokoju z osobna. Dodatkowo montujesz w każdym z włączników przekaźnik wifi i wtedy dodatkowo lecisz z telefonu komórkowego jak by wszystko było sterowane pilotem. 
> Koszt takiego przekaźnika od 30-50 zł za każdy z punktów.


Czy to pozwoli alarmowi sterować takimi roletami? Ja chcę zrobić rolety autonomiczne, w sensie na czujki zmierzchowe i podpięte do alarmu żeby się same zamykały po uzbrojeniu i otwierały po rozbrojeniu alarmu.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Dla wszystkich, którzy planują zakup pompy - warto poczytać

http://www.blog.karbon.com.pl/pc-pow...-pompe-ciepla/

REKU - jak się dodaje jeden pustak to sie zmienia wysokość budynku a to już zmiana istotna? Rozumiem, że wtedy sufit będzie podwieszany z kg i tam bedą kanały z WM? Ja bym tak nie robił, lepiej puścić w styropianie kanały z WM i najlepiej jak tego styropianu będzie 8-10 cm na poddaszu, bo kanały WM jak wspomniał MYJK mają 75mm a są miejsca gdzie się krzyżują z wodą, kanalizą, prądem czy odkurzaczem centralnym.

----------


## swieja

*laurap*  też mieliśmy plan umieścić reku pod sufitem i sufit podwieszany zrobić. Ale zrezygnowaliśmy z tego i ostatecznie umieścimy w podłodze w styropianie na piętrze. Za to obniżyliśmy strop o jeden pustak i dzięki temu zyskaliśmy na wysokości pomieszczeń na piętrze i ścianka kolankowa jest wyższa. Na parterze i tak do sufitu zostanie 280 cm (miało być 300 cm żeby zostawić miejsce dla reku i sufitu podwieszanego). Sufit podwieszany to dodatkowy spory koszt, przemyśl to.

----------


## Papucy

> Dla wszystkich, którzy planują zakup pompy - warto poczytać
> 
> http://www.blog.karbon.com.pl/pc-pow...-pompe-ciepla/
> 
> REKU - jak się dodaje jeden pustak to sie zmienia wysokość budynku a to już zmiana istotna? Rozumiem, że wtedy sufit będzie podwieszany z kg i tam bedą kanały z WM? Ja bym tak nie robił, lepiej puścić w styropianie kanały z WM i najlepiej jak tego styropianu będzie 8-10 cm na poddaszu, bo kanały WM jak wspomniał MYJK mają 75mm a są miejsca gdzie się krzyżują z wodą, kanalizą, prądem czy odkurzaczem centralnym.


Czyli dla poddasz lepiej puścić na poddaszu/stryszku? Czyli jak mam dom z poddaszem użytkowym to mam dodatkowo ocieplić 10 cm styro podłogę na stryszku i tam puścić przewody ? Ja planuje dla parteru puścić po podłodze( mam 10 cm styro i przygotowane już przepusty) natomiast dla poddasz myśłałem że umieszcze na jętkach tak mi sie wydawało najoptymalniej ;/ . Reku planuje w pralni na górze.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Słuchajcie, tak się zastanawiam (bardzo luźne rozważania) nad rekuperacją, to znaczy nad miejscem rozprowadzenia przewodów. Czy ktoś z Was spotkał się lub wie, czy można poprowadzić przewody na stropie, w styropianie zarówno dla parteru jak i użytkowego poddasza? Zastanawiam się, czy jest możliwość uniknięcia prowadzenia przewodów reku po strychu. 

Rozpatruję to w kategoriach wygodniejszego rozkładania wełny przy ocieplaniu podłogi strychu.
Czy raczej jest to pomysł z i do dupy?  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozpatruję to w kategoriach wygodniejszego rozkładania wełny przy ocieplaniu podłogi strychu.


Rozrysuj sobie plątaninę przewodów dla dwóch kondygnacji, to będziesz wiedział, że to niewykonalne (albo trzeba grubo styropianu dać, żeby przewody mogły się  przecinać bez problemu). Nawet, jak użyjesz drogich przejściówek do przecinania się kanałów.

A co za problem masz przy rozwijaniu  wełny na strychu?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Czyli dla poddasz lepiej puścić na poddaszu/stryszku? Czyli jak mam dom z poddaszem użytkowym to mam dodatkowo ocieplić 10 cm styro podłogę na stryszku i tam puścić przewody ? Ja planuje dla parteru puścić po podłodze( mam 10 cm styro i przygotowane już przepusty) natomiast dla poddasz myśłałem że umieszcze na jętkach tak mi sie wydawało najoptymalniej ;/ . Reku planuje w pralni na górze.


Ja pod jętkami miałem 10 cm wełny i sufit podwieszany więc tam poszły kanały. Jak ty planowałeś zrobić sufit z KG?

----------


## Papucy

> Ja pod jętkami miałem 10 cm wełny i sufit podwieszany więc tam poszły kanały. Jak ty planowałeś zrobić sufit z KG?


No tak właśnie planuje, też mam około 10 cm pod jętkami . Chyba nie zrozumiałem poprzedniej wypowiedzi

----------


## Darkat

> Słuchajcie, tak się zastanawiam (bardzo luźne rozważania) nad rekuperacją, to znaczy nad miejscem rozprowadzenia przewodów. Czy ktoś z Was spotkał się lub wie, czy można poprowadzić przewody na stropie, w styropianie zarówno dla parteru jak i użytkowego poddasza? Zastanawiam się, czy jest możliwość uniknięcia prowadzenia przewodów reku po strychu. 
> 
> Rozpatruję to w kategoriach wygodniejszego rozkładania wełny przy ocieplaniu podłogi strychu.
> Czy raczej jest to pomysł z i do dupy?


Jest możliwość. Ja tak mam.  Dla parteru kanały prowadzone są po stropie w styropianie, dla piętra też tak że potem wychodzą  w kanały ścienne i anemostaty są ścienne. Choć mogą też być sufitowe, ale oczywiście  trochę zakrętów przy tym  będzie. Tak mi zaprojektowała projektant. I byłem zmuszony stosować pewną firmę na V dosyć mało znaną tutaj na forum. Kanały są płaskie. Dlatego można je wkuwać w ściany ale również można je zabudowywać.
Ale co się okazało dla mnie. Rekuperator tej firmy  ma dosyć rzadkie rozwiązanie które mi się przydało i dlatego pewnie projektant je wybrała. Otóż reku ma po dwa króćce dla wywiewu i po dwa dla nawiewu które można wykorzystać jednocześnie. Ja będę miał  budynek dwulokalowy więc trochę skomplikowania miałem.
Acha rekuperator mam na parterze.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Rozrysuj sobie plątaninę przewodów dla dwóch kondygnacji, to będziesz wiedział, że to niewykonalne (albo trzeba grubo styropianu dać, żeby przewody mogły się  przecinać bez problemu). Nawet, jak użyjesz drogich przejściówek do przecinania się kanałów.


U nas jedyne rury jakie ewentualnie mają szansę się przeciąć na stropie to reku i odkurzacz centralny.
Problemu z wełną nie mam, po prostu sprawdzam różne możliwości.

----------


## Kaizen

> U nas jedyne rury jakie ewentualnie mają szansę się przeciąć na stropie to reku i odkurzacz centralny.
> Problemu z wełną nie mam, po prostu sprawdzam różne możliwości.


Masz projekt wentylacji?
Mój wygląda tak:



Już tutaj dodatkowe kilkadziesiąt metrów rur po to, żeby się nie przecinały kanały WM.
Dodaj drugą  taką  warstwę  i poprowadź bez przecięć.
A dodatkowe metry to nie tylko koszt, ale też opory instalacji - czyli koszt prądu do centrali albo i konieczność kupienia mocniejszej.

Poważnie - rozrysuj sobie, jak wyobrażasz sobie przebieg kanałów WM. Szacun, jak rozprowadzisz kanały do dwóch  kondygnacji bez przecięć. Może się da.

A jak się nie da, to za drobne 300zł można kupić takie rozwiązanie:


Pytanie, ile takich zestawów trzeba będzie i o ile więcej rur zużyjesz?

Częściowo  sobie już ułożyłem - wyznaczyłem sobie strefę  w najwyższej  części  poddasza, gdzie  nie chcę krzyżowania się kanałów. Poza tą strefą poprowadziłem najdalsze po najkrótszej linii, a te bliższe z zakrętami, żeby trochę  wyrównać opór. Nie zamierzam się przejmować tym, że  porobią się jakieś  górki, jak  przykryję to wełną. 

Przy  styropianie dopiero byłoby zabawy, żeby to jakoś  upchać bez przecięć.

----------


## Wojak65

Ja też teraz atakuję temat WM, wszystko mam już raczej rozrysowane, przekroje rur policzone (będę robił na spiro). 
Przewody będą ułożone bezpośrednio na betonowej wylewce stropu parteru - i teraz moje pytanie :

- czy główny przewód powinien być średnicy np 160 i od niego do każdego z pomieszczeń rozprowadzenie np 100 ? (oczywiście wszystko zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem pomieszczenia na wymianę powietrza)
- 
- czy muszę zastosować skrzynki rozdzielcze ? jeśli tak to w jakim przypadku i w którym miejscu ?

----------


## Hellenaj

hejho!

U mnie prace idą żółwim tempem.... nadal jesteśmy na etapie łacenia dachu ( końcówka), ale zanim położona zostanie dachówka czeka nas równanie połaci. dodatkowy koszt ok 5-6 tys. Pismo reklamacyjne do firmy od wiązarów jutro wysyłam, jestem po wstępnej rozmowie z nimi.
Ekipa od dachu już drugi raz ma "awarię samochodu" hmmmm jakiś straszny awaryjny model mają  - przy następnej awarii zapropouję im, że ich osobiśći ena budowę zawiozę  :big tongue: 
W przyszły tygodniu montaż okien i bramy  - nie przesuwam już, mimo braku dachówki. 

Nad rekuperatorem dumam od paru dni, brakuje mi jednak czasu, zeby usiąść i porzadnie przeanalizować oferty - na dniach chcę sie za to zabrać. 

Jakoś ostatnio brak mi chęci na sprawy budowalne, ale cóż, trzeba zakasać rękawy  i ogarnąć ten bałagan....

Jak myślicie, jaki pierwszy wiosenny termin rezerwować na tynki? wiem, że wszystko zależy od pogody, jak zima długo będzie trzymała, ale waham się, czy próbować jeszcze na marzec coś umawiać, czy jednak do kwietnia poczekać....

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Tynki - musisz mieć zrobioną hydraulikę  i elektrykę,

czas zależy od temp. w domu. Moja ekipa przez zimę robi tylko tynki gipsowe utwardzone

----------


## Busters

Ja robilem tynki w tym roku pod koniec lutego ale to byl akurat fart z pogoda:d pod koniec marca powinno juz byc ok.
Hydraulike robilem po tynkach.

----------


## GoreGoku

Po przeciągających się formalnościach ruszyliśmy w końcu z budową w poniedziałek  :wink:  płyta fundamentowa będzie gotowa w czwartek.

----------


## Doli.

> Po przeciągających się formalnościach ruszyliśmy w końcu z budową w poniedziałek  płyta fundamentowa będzie gotowa w czwartek.


Ekspres  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

GoreGoku gratulacje  :wink: 

Hydraulika będzie jeszcze w tym roku zrobiona, tzn pierwsza część, w styczniu elektryka, potem rekuperacja no i będziemy czekać na pogode na tynki... Lutego w ogóle nie biorę pod uwagę, no chyba że jakieś super ekstra prognozy się pojawią. hmm może połowa marca wstępnie - powinno już być ok... op tynkach wejdzie znowu hydraulik na rozłożenie podłogówki no i wylewki. czyli optymistycznie patrząc w połowe kwietnia bedą tynki i wylewki gotowe, akurat urodzę  :big grin:  i  zakładam że pod koniec maja/ początek czerwca moznaby wejść z wykończeniówką, ew kotłownię chwilę wcześniej podłączyć.

----------


## Myjk

> Hydraulike robilem po tynkach.


Czemu hydraulika dopiero po tynkach? Nie lepiej wkuć w ściany i zatynkować?




> Przeprowadzka: 12.2017


Tak-Tak-Tik-Tak!  :wink:

----------


## Busters

Hm nie rozumiem?  :big grin:  Dlaczego watpisz w moja przeprowadzke?  :big grin: 

Hydraulika po tynkach z kilku powodu. Glowny to terminy ekip. Akurat tak zgralem wszystko, ze hydraulik(firma Asolta) mial czas pozniej, poza tym nie byl to miejscowy hydraulik i mogl za jednnym razem zrobic wod-kana+podlogowke. Przyjazd na 2 razy w tym przypadku bylby problematyczny.
Nie jest to jednak jakis problem, mozna hydraulike zatynkowac po tynkach bez problemu.
Sam tez ukladalem styropian na podlodze i prosciej bylo to zrobic na plaskiej podlodze bez rozlozonych rurek (tymbardziej ze cala elektryka tez mam na scianach)

----------


## laurap

Busters którego t-capa wybrałeś?

----------


## Busters

1 fazowy seria F, ale kupowany juz troche temu. Odnosnie faz wypowiadal sie ostatnio CNC, ze nie ma sensu montowac 3 fazowej, chyba, ze masz niskie zabezpieczenie w skrzynce (20A). 3 Fazowa ma jeszcze ten minus, ze jesli nie bedzie np. tylko 1 fazy to ona nie bedzie juz dzialac, a 1 fazowa bedzie.

Odpisze jeszcze na temat bufora, bo mialem napisac wczesniej ale jakos nie mialem weny  :big grin: 
Ja chcialem miec jak najprostszy uklad bez bufora(i taki mam bez zbednych pompek przy rozdzielaczach ktorych mam 2, bo to tez dodatkowy koszt przy buforze) i jest to mozliwe gdy: 
-masz zapewniony odpowiedni zlad wody
-nie masz zdlawionych przeplywow np. przez zbyt dlugie petle lub rurki laczace calosc o malej srednicy
-nie masz stereowania pomieszczen (co przy bezwladnosci podlogowki i ogrzewaniu taryfowym wydaje mi sie totalnie bez sensu)

Ja mam o tyle latwiej, ze mam parterowke. Przy sterowaniu gora/dol czasami jest zasadny, bo gdy bedzie grzalo np. tylko 1 poziom moze byc problem z przeplywami. Dobrze tez miec zaprojektowana podlogowke, bo jesli mamy odpowiednia gestosc rurek, nie musimy przykrecac rotametrow i dlawic przeplywow zeby nie przegrzewac niektorych pomieszczen.

Mam nadzieje, ze napisalem to w miare zrozumiale i cos z tego zrozumiesz  :big grin:  Jesli nie to pytaj postaram sie pomoc.

----------


## Myjk

> Hm nie rozumiem?  Dlaczego watpisz w moja przeprowadzke?


Ależ nie wątpię, tykam odliczając czas do wymarzonej przeprowadzki.  :wink:  I zazdraszczam, bo ja najwcześniej na grudzień 2019 się przeprowadzę.  :sad: 




> Hydraulika po tynkach z kilku powodu. Glowny to terminy ekip. Akurat tak zgralem wszystko, ze hydraulik(firma Asolta) mial czas pozniej, poza tym nie byl to miejscowy hydraulik i mogl za jednnym razem zrobic wod-kana+podlogowke. Przyjazd na 2 razy w tym przypadku bylby problematyczny.


OK, myślałem że jakieś inne przeciwwskazania znalazłeś.  :smile: 




> Mam nadzieje, ze napisalem to w miare zrozumiale i cos z tego zrozumiesz  Jesli nie to pytaj postaram sie pomoc.


Czyli tak jak pisałem, bufor to wygoda dla instalatora, bo nie musi się nad szczegółami rozwodzić. Wpieprza bufor, płaci inwestor, a on ma liczenie, regulację i inne ew. problemy w trakcie pracy jednostki z głowy. Ponadto, większość użytkowników nie ma buforów i jakoś żyją, a nie sądzę aby każdy tak dokładnie to wszystko liczył. Problemu nie mają użytkownicy gruntowych pomp on/off, to nie będą mieć użytkownicy inwerterowych pomp PW, które dzięki płynnej regulacji mocy znacznie lepiej się adoptują do zastanych warunków. Co nie znaczy, że można wszystko mieć w dupie, bo zgadzam się z tym że dobry projekt być powinien (ale ten kosztuje AFAIR 150 zł a nie 3 tys. jak bufor).

----------


## Doli.

> I zazdraszczam, bo ja najwcześniej na grudzień 2019 się przeprowadzę.


Czemu tak późno?  :sad:

----------


## Myjk

> Czemu tak późno?


Tak od początku budowę zaplanowałem -- na 3 lata. Pierwszy rok SSO z dachem, drugi rok SSZ z elewacją oraz instalacjami i tynkami w środku, trzeci rok wykończenie (także ogród i basen). Nie śpieszy nam się, mamy gdzie mieszkać w dobrych warunkach (pomijając sposób ogrzewania i nędzną wentylację), okolica jest super (las, cisza, najbliższy sąsiad w promieniu 100m). Poza tym stąd żona ma bliżej do pracy, a ja bliżej z dzieckiem do szkoły (do tego stopnia, że może jeździć samo na rowerze, z nowego domu nijak by się to nie udało przy obecnym wieku dziecka). W 2021 (choć miała być początkowo w 2019) mają, 2km od nowego domu, oddać do użytku Południową Obwodnicę Wawy (podpiętą do autostrady A2 i do miasta), to będzie w końcu wszędzie blisko.  :wink:  I na koniec, budujemy za gotówkę, niby większość zabezpieczona, ale jak będzie więcej to nie będzie gorzej. Więc łącząc to wszystko do kupy niewykluczone że jeszcze się przeprowadzka przeniesie na 2020.  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> Ależ nie wątpię, tykam odliczając czas do wymarzonej przeprowadzki.  I zazdraszczam, bo ja najwcześniej na grudzień 2019 się przeprowadzę.


Ja też pewnie w tych okolicach  :wink:  więc głowa do góry, najwyżej przeciągniemy temat Bocianków na 2019 rok  :smile: 

Co do rekuperacji robimy na rurach pe-flex a rekuperatory jakie weszły do finału to Jan-Gaz i Thessla Green 400 V.

----------


## Doli.

> Co do rekuperacji robimy na rurach pe-flex a rekuperatory jakie weszły do finału to Jan-Gaz i Thessla Green 400 V.


My dostaliśmy wreszcie sensowną ofertę na rekuperacjię na Aerisie Next 350 i jestem zadowolona, bo od początku najbardziej podobała mi się ta właśnie centrala.

----------


## Myjk

> My dostaliśmy wreszcie sensowną ofertę na rekuperacjię na Aerisie Next 350 i jestem zadowolona, bo od początku najbardziej podobała mi się ta właśnie centrala.


Wentyle papsta ma i to super, ale cena zaporowa -- nie widzę ofert poniżej 10k.  :sad:  Ile wyszło za całą WM?

----------


## Doli.

> Wentyle papsta ma i to super, ale cena zaporowa -- nie widzę ofert poniżej 10k.  Ile wyszło za całą WM?


16,5k

----------


## swieja

Moim priorytetem jest z kolei jak najszybsza przeprowadzka. Mieszkamy w wynajętym mieszkaniu i każdy miesiąc płacenia czynszu to dla nas miesiąc stracony. Oby do lata 2018! Chociaż znając męża to stanie na głowie by to była już wiosna... będziemy mieszkać na budowie oczywiście, ale coś za coś.

W domu mamy wstawione już okna. Dachowe się jeszcze wstawiają. Dziwne uczucie. Tydzień temu stałam w domu i czułam się jak w jaskini, czyli w środku ale jednak na zewnątrz. Wczoraj stanęłam przy oknie, nic nie wieje, mało słychać... poczułam się kompletnie odcięta od świata zewnętrznego  :smile:  Tak domowo i bezpiecznie  :smile:  Fajne uczucie.

----------


## Doli.

> Moim priorytetem jest z kolei jak najszybsza przeprowadzka. Mieszkamy w wynajętym mieszkaniu i każdy miesiąc płacenia czynszu to dla nas miesiąc stracony. Oby do lata 2018! Chociaż znając męża to stanie na głowie by to była już wiosna... będziemy mieszkać na budowie oczywiście, ale coś za coś.
> 
> W domu mamy wstawione już okna. Dachowe się jeszcze wstawiają. Dziwne uczucie. Tydzień temu stałam w domu i czułam się jak w jaskini, czyli w środku ale jednak na zewnątrz. Wczoraj stanęłam przy oknie, nic nie wieje, mało słychać... poczułam się kompletnie odcięta od świata zewnętrznego  Tak domowo i bezpiecznie  Fajne uczucie.


Mamy ten sam priorytet  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wentyle papsta ma i to super, ale cena zaporowa -- nie widzę ofert poniżej 10k.  Ile wyszło za całą WM?


*Myjku*, ty chciałeś WM dla Twojego domu poniżej 10K  :jaw drop:  Toż to chyba możliwe jedynie przy własnym montażu. 
Ja już w 2016 r wyceniałam WM dla mojego domu i najlepsza oferta opiewała na kwotę 16K. Pozostałe powyżej 20K  :eek:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjku*, ty chciałeś WM dla Twojego domu poniżej 10K  Toż to chyba możliwe jedynie przy własnym montażu. 
> Ja już w 2016 r wyceniałam WM dla mojego domu i najlepsza oferta opiewała na kwotę 16K. Pozostałe powyżej 20K


Powyżej pisałem o cenie za sam, wymarzony przez Doli., rekuperator. Ja dostałem oferty na WM od 12 do 16 tys. zł brutto (z VAT 8%) w tym wykonanie instalacji, materiał i rekuperator. Więc z tego teoretycznie wynika, że robiąc samemu można się zmieścić w 10. Pod warunkiem, że nie kupi się rekuperatora za 10.  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Powyżej pisałem o cenie za sam, wymarzony przez Doli., rekuperator. Ja dostałem oferty na WM od 12 do 16 tys. zł brutto (z VAT 8%) w tym wykonanie instalacji, materiał i rekuperator. Więc z tego teoretycznie wynika, że robiąc samemu można się zmieścić w 10. Pod warunkiem, że nie kupi się rekuperatora za 10.


Uff  :wink:  Jeśli chodziło o cenę samej jednostki to spoko  :wink:  
W sumie masz bardzo dobre cenowo oferty. W końcu chatka spora. Jakie centrale miałeś w wycenach??

----------


## Myjk

> Uff  Jeśli chodziło o cenę samej jednostki to spoko  
> W sumie masz bardzo dobre cenowo oferty. W końcu chatka spora. Jakie centrale miałeś w wycenach??


Tak było napisane.  :wink:  Ja dostałem HRU minist Air w najtańszej opcji i Airpacki (300/400) w najwyższej.

----------


## Busters

> Powyżej pisałem o cenie za sam, wymarzony przez Doli., rekuperator. Ja dostałem oferty na WM od 12 do 16 tys. zł brutto (z VAT 8%) w tym wykonanie instalacji, materiał i rekuperator. Więc z tego teoretycznie wynika, że robiąc samemu można się zmieścić w 10. Pod warunkiem, że nie kupi się rekuperatora za 10.


Dokladnie u mnie przy samodzielnym montazu wyszlo 10k peflex+airpack 300 ze sterownikiem airl+

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja dostałem HRU minist Air w najtańszej opcji i Airpacki (300/400) w najwyższej.


No to ja dostałam Airpacka w najniższej  :wink:  I taki też reku u mnie zagości. Właściwie to już powinien być. Muszę się upomnieć chyba, chociaż jeszcze pomieszczenie zupełnie nie gotowe  :sad:

----------


## the_anonim

> Dokladnie u mnie przy samodzielnym montazu wyszlo 10k peflex+airpack 300 ze sterownikiem airl+


Hmmm. To ile obecnie trzeba dać za Airpack-a (300 i 400)?  Bo jak kiedyś sprawdzałem to 6k z hakiem plus osprzęt w zależności co się chce mieć.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wentyle papsta ma i to super, ale cena zaporowa -- nie widzę ofert poniżej 10k.  Ile wyszło za całą WM?


Ja mam dwie oferty na 350 w okolicach 7800zł netto. + 900-1000 zł akcesoria montażowe i montaż (podpięcie do rozdzielaczy, czerpni, wyrzutni, uruchomienie i  "regulacja").

Za resztę instalacji na rurach elastycznych łącznie 12 anemostatów - 8-11K zł netto. Ponieważ to proste rozłożenie na stropie kupiłem za niespełna 3100 zł brutto (z 23% VAT i przesyłką, w tym filtry do anemostatów) materiały na pe-flex. Większość już  rozłożona luzem. Zastanawiam się, czy warto to mocować. Skrzynki  rozprężne  chyba  tak - żeby w miarę  wycentrować otwór i zapianować  od dołu. Rur chyba  nie będę mocował. Specom z wprawą i  sprzętem to pewnie z jedną  roboczodniówkę by zajęło. Mi zajęło z ojcem jeden dzień to, co zrobiliśmy. Ale sporo czasu zajęło sprzątanie poddasza. Samo rozłożenie  z mocowaniem dla dwóch nie wprawionych osób to góra weekend spokojnej pracy bez napinki. A może i dzień. Liczenie za robociznę za to 5K i więcej  to zdzierstwo.

A co do rekuperatorów, to mam teraz dwóch faworytów - Mistral Pro 400EC i VUT 350 PE EC. Ten drugi głównie  dla tego, że przy niskiej cenie  i przyzwoitych parametrach da mi się  upchać  blisko sufitu. A mam mało miejsca.
Ale coraz bardziej  się  zastanawiam  nad kupnem używki  ze  względu na to, że oferenci mnie  straszą zapisami typu:

*"Instalację wentylacji należy uruchomić dopiero po zakończeniu prac wykończeniowych w budynku.
Instalacja nie może być użyta do osuszania lub odpylania budynku, grozi to trwałym uszkodzeniem
centrali i instalacji!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
*

A jak upoluję na  OLX czy Allegro tanio  przyzwoitą używkę, to nie będę  się przejmował gwarancją. Jak się  sprawdzi - to zostanie na dłużej. Jak się nie sprawdzi - to wymienię na coś nowego jak zamieszkam.

----------


## Busters

> Hmmm. To ile obecnie trzeba dać za Airpack-a (300 i 400)?  Bo jak kiedyś sprawdzałem to 6k z hakiem plus osprzęt w zależności 
> co się chce mieć.


Placilem chyba 6800 ze sterownikiem stelazem i uruchomieniem. Montaz byl po mojej stronie

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja płaciłam 8000 za AirPack 400 ze sterownikiem Air++ z montażem i uruchomieniem.  W styczniu 2017 robiłam wycenę i było 7500. W maju, kiedy podpisywałam umowę cena była już odpowiednio większa  :sad: .

----------


## swieja

Nie wiem co mój mąż zaplanował, ale wiem ile będzie kosztować. 
11 000 za materiały
8500 jednostka
5500 montaż

25000 razem

Jakoś tak sporo chyba

----------


## laurap

*Busters* dzięki za odpowiedź. Wszystko jasne co piszesz. Szkoda ze nie można już dostać serii F bo cenowo dużo lepiej wychodzi a H ma w sumie te same parametry.

Ja najbardziej sensowną mam tą ofertę:
3) WENTYLACJA MECHANICZNA
- Przewody Ventiflex 75 mm z 30 letnią gwarancją i atestami higienicznymi + ocieplenie
- Ruru zasilające rozdzielacze z powłoką antybakteryjną
- Czerpnia wyrzutnia rury spiro – ocieplone wełną 4 cm
- Puszki rozprężne
- Anemostaty nawiewne/wywiewne
- Montaż + potrzebny materiał
- Końcowa regulacja przepływów powietrza zgodnie z projektem (Anemometr TESTO 417)
Cena brutto 9 300 VAT 8%
THESLA GREEN 500 + panel sterowania
Cena brutto 8 500 zł

----------


## the_anonim

*Busters i reszta* dzięki za info. Trzeba będzie się rozglądać dalej :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamila.

U nas robocizna z materiałem wg wycen waha się pomiędzy 9.500 a 10.500 zł brutto.
Do tego reku plus montaż i regulacja - około 9.000 - 10.000 zł brutto.
Tanio nie będzie ale liczę że będzie dobrze i komfortowo  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Nie wiem co mój mąż zaplanował, ale wiem ile będzie kosztować. 
> 11 000 za materiały
> 8500 jednostka
> 5500 montaż
> 
> 25000 razem
> 
> Jakoś tak sporo chyba


Ło, panie...  :jaw drop:  Jesteś z Wrocławia, a my tu właśnie z @Kriss7 obczajamy wykonawcę w ludzkich cenach. Może tez do niego chcecie napisać? Jak coś to dam namiary na priv.

----------


## swieja

> Ło, panie...  Jesteś z Wrocławia, a my tu właśnie z @Kriss7 obczajamy wykonawcę w ludzkich cenach. Może tez do niego chcecie napisać? Jak coś to dam namiary na priv.


No to poproszę. Chociaż mąż twierdzi, że przyciąć ewentualnie może tylko na robociźnie. Zastanawia się czy nie zamówić samego projektu i zrobić instalację samodzielnie. 
już wiem dokładnie : jednostka to Mistral PRO 600 EC + nagrzewnica elektryczna

----------


## Myjk

> Nie wiem co mój mąż zaplanował, ale wiem ile będzie kosztować. 
> 11 000 za materiały
> 8500 jednostka
> 5500 montaż
> *25000 razem*
> Jakoś tak sporo chyba


Łoj, masakra. Może będą posrebrzane kanały, a montaż na złotych spinkach?  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> No to poproszę. Chociaż mąż twierdzi, że przyciąć ewentualnie może tylko na robociźnie. Zastanawia się czy nie zamówić samego projektu i zrobić instalację samodzielnie. 
> już wiem dokładnie : jednostka to Mistral PRO 600 EC + nagrzewnica elektryczna


Też tak chcieliśmy, ale niewiele więcej zapłacimy u Niego - dane poszły na priv.

EDYTA: czemu taki potężny wymiennik? 600m3? Macie niewiele większy dom od naszego. U nas wystarczy 350m3.

----------


## swieja

Hm, nie wiem, może  :wink: 
Dodam, ze dom duży, 230 m2, dwulokalowy, bez garażu.

A czemu taki duży wymiennik? Nie mam pojęcia, tak nam policzyli. Kubatura całego domu to 707 m3

----------


## Busters

Wentylacja jest dla ludzi nie dla kubatury!!! U mnie wentylowane 140m2 i airpack300 jest w zupelnosci wystarczajacy nie przewiduje puszczac go powyzej 30-40% poza jakimis wyjatkami. Zastanowcie sie nad zrobieniem wentylacji samemu to naprawde bardzo proste.
Mnie zajelo to 2dni w 2osoby i 1 dzien samemu.

Zastanawia mnie dlaczego ludzie majac wentylacje grawitacyjna zatykaja wszystkie możliwe dziury duszac sie we wlasnym smrodzie a nagle gdy zmieniaja na wentylacje mechaniczna chca wymieniac 5x wiecej powietrza niz potrzeba :d

----------


## karo_line

*Doli.* czy ja również mogę prosić o namiary na wrocławskiego wykonawcę reku? My co prawda z opolskiego, ale ślemy zapytania również w Wasz rejon (i co ważniejsze - odpisują  :wink:  ). Z góry dzięki!

----------


## Myjk

> Zastanawia mnie dlaczego ludzie majac wentylacje grawitacyjna zatykaja wszystkie możliwe dziury duszac sie we wlasnym smrodzie a nagle gdy zmieniaja na wentylacje mechaniczna chca wymieniac 5x wiecej powietrza niz potrzeba :d


To proste akurat. Im więcej wymienisz powietrza tym więcej odzyskasz energii.  :wink:  Hihi Ale na poważnie, to wydajność w sensie ilości m3/h jest także związana ze sprężem i z ilością generowanego hałasu. Zatem mocniejszy reku, w sensie oznaczenia m3/h, nie kupuje się tylko dla tego parametru -- on po prostu zazwyczaj jest w nazwie. Mnie teoretycznie wystarczy Luna 200 za 2500zł, w praktyce jej nie kupię, bo właśnie m3/h to nie wszystko.

----------


## laurap

> *Doli.* czy ja również mogę prosić o namiary na wrocławskiego wykonawcę reku? My co prawda z opolskiego, ale ślemy zapytania również w Wasz rejon (i co ważniejsze - odpisują  ). Z góry dzięki!


my też z opolskiego  :smile:  zauważyłaś też, że u nas jest problem nawet z otrzymaniem oferty?

----------


## swieja

> Wentylacja jest dla ludzi nie dla kubatury!!! U mnie wentylowane 140m2 i airpack300 jest w zupelnosci wystarczajacy nie przewiduje puszczac go powyzej 30-40% poza jakimis wyjatkami. Zastanowcie sie nad zrobieniem wentylacji samemu to naprawde bardzo proste.
> Mnie zajelo to 2dni w 2osoby i 1 dzien samemu.
> 
> Zastanawia mnie dlaczego ludzie majac wentylacje grawitacyjna zatykaja wszystkie możliwe dziury duszac sie we wlasnym smrodzie a nagle gdy zmieniaja na wentylacje mechaniczna chca wymieniac 5x wiecej powietrza niz potrzeba :d


To nie jest tak, że ja sobie coś wymyśliłam i mi zależy na większej jednostce bo chcę mieć świeższe powietrze niż ty  :wink: 
Nie musimy się znać na wszystkim. Daliśmy projekt do wyceny do trzech firm i wszystkie ceny były podobne. Tę, na którą się zdecydowaliśmy, poleciła nam nasza znajoma. Skontaktuję się z firma poleconą przez Doli. Ale wcale mnie nie zdziwi jak cena znowu będzie podobna, bo dom jest duży, dwulokalowy, 5 sypialni, 3 łazienki, 2 kuchnie, śpiżarnia, pralnia - cudów nie ma niestety.

----------


## Busters

> To proste akurat. Im więcej wymienisz powietrza tym więcej odzyskasz energii.  Hihi Ale na poważnie, to wydajność w sensie ilości m3/h jest także związana ze sprężem i z ilością generowanego hałasu. Zatem mocniejszy reku, w sensie oznaczenia m3/h, nie kupuje się tylko dla tego parametru -- on po prostu zazwyczaj jest w nazwie. Mnie teoretycznie wystarczy Luna 200 za 2500zł, w praktyce jej nie kupię, bo właśnie m3/h to nie wszystko.


No zgadza sie,  u mnie airpack300 nawet powyzej 50% jest zupelnie nieslyszalny w innych pomieszczeniach.
Co u siebie planujesz 400 czy 500? 3 czy 4 osoby?




> To nie jest tak, że ja sobie coś wymyśliłam i mi zależy na większej jednostce bo chcę mieć świeższe powietrze niż ty 
> Nie musimy się znać na wszystkim. Daliśmy projekt do wyceny do trzech firm i wszystkie ceny były podobne. Tę, na którą się zdecydowaliśmy, poleciła nam nasza znajoma. Skontaktuję się z firma poleconą przez Doli. Ale wcale mnie nie zdziwi jak cena znowu będzie podobna, bo dom jest duży, dwulokalowy, 5 sypialni, 3 łazienki, 2 kuchnie, śpiżarnia, pralnia - cudów nie ma niestety.


Wiem wiem, to absolutnie nie zarzut do Was, ale wiem jak instalotorzy dobieraja urzadzenia i bardzo czesto sa przewymiarowane.
U was faktycznie spory metraz i calosc uzytkowa, ale i tak zastanowilbym sie nad ta 600.. chyba ze bedzie mieszkac 6++ osob to moze i faktycznie taki potrzebny.
Mi tez oferowali 500, bo mam duzy salon z wysokim sufitem i sie spora kubatura robi..

----------


## swieja

Na stałe osób będzie 5 plus psy. Okresowo 6. Czekam na tą nową wycenę.

----------


## Myjk

> No zgadza sie,  u mnie airpack300 nawet powyzej 50% jest zupelnie nieslyszalny w innych pomieszczeniach.
> Co u siebie planujesz 400 czy 500? 3 czy 4 osoby?


Ten Alnor MinistAir co to go planuję ma 470m3/h. Mniejszych AFAIR nie dają. Osoby obecnie 3 (ostatnio do kompletu dołączył pieso-mysz marki YorkXS), ale może będą 4 osoby docelowo.

----------


## Busters

To bardziej chyba koto-mysz  :big tongue:

----------


## aghata86

Mamy SSO. W koncu. W pon idziemy do banku po kolejna transze. A wczoraj zamontowali nam juz oczyszczalnie. Zalezalo mi na grudniu zeby w styczniu dostac dofinansowanie. Baba w gminie mowila zeby byc z wnioskiem juz 2 stycznia bo kasa szybko sie rozchodzi.

----------


## Doli.

> Mamy SSO. W koncu. W pon idziemy do banku po kolejna transze. A wczoraj zamontowali nam juz oczyszczalnie. Zalezalo mi na grudniu zeby w styczniu dostac dofinansowanie. Baba w gminie mowila zeby byc z wnioskiem juz 2 stycznia bo kasa szybko sie rozchodzi.


Gratuluję  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

Jako że mamy mały problem z dachem nad garażem (szczegóły w dzienniku) chciałam się Was zapytać czy znacie kogoś, lub  ktoś z Was robi dach na ramie HEB?
Może ktoś zna sensownego konstruktora, który podejmie się zadania i wykona projekt zastępczy?

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> No właśnie już w 5 firmie jak dopytywałem to twierdzą że nie trzeba obrabiać szpalet że taśma się przyklei bez problemu.I bądź tu mądry . Zastanawiam się czym zabezpieczyć taśmy , chyba maks 3 miechy mogą być narażone na UV . Koszt taśm w najlepszej ofercie u mnie to 1,3 k parapety ciepłe wszyscy odradzają ;/ .


Taśmy mogą się nie przykleić, powinna być szpaleta obrobiona. Ja u siebie zrobiłem zwykłym tynkiem środek, a od zewnątrz będę dawał klej do płytek żeby wyrównać Porotherm.
Parapetów nie chcą dawać, bo pod ciepły parapet dół szpalety musi być idealnie równy, tam nie powinno być żadnej pianki. Lenie zwykłe i tyle.




> Czy drzwi wejściowe też mogą być osadzone na poszerzeniu?Powinny?


Według mnie tak.




> Jaką macie grubość wylewki w projekcie u mnie 8 cm plus siatka zbrojona , Czy nie za grubo?


Grubo, ale to nie jest żaden błąd. Co najwyżej podłogówka będzie się wolniej rozgrzewała za pierwszym razem.

----------


## Papucy

> Taśmy mogą się nie przykleić, powinna być szpaleta obrobiona. Ja u siebie zrobiłem zwykłym tynkiem środek, a od zewnątrz będę dawał klej do płytek żeby wyrównać Porotherm.
> Parapetów nie chcą dawać, bo pod ciepły parapet dół szpalety musi być idealnie równy, tam nie powinno być żadnej pianki. Lenie zwykłe i tyle.
> 
> 
> Według mnie tak.
> 
> 
> Grubo, ale to nie jest żaden błąd. Co najwyżej podłogówka będzie się wolniej rozgrzewała za pierwszym razem.


Mam nadzieje że będzie dobrym akumulatorem ciepła : ).

----------


## karo_line

> my też z opolskiego  zauważyłaś też, że u nas jest problem nawet z otrzymaniem oferty?


Niestety zauważyłam. Zauważyłam też, że i ceny są zdecydowanie wyższe niż w województwach sąsiednich....

----------


## laurap

Dlatego zaczęłam szukać instalatorów w sąsiednich województwach. Od razu inne ceny i większa chęć współpracy.

----------


## Doli.

> Dlatego zaczęłam szukać instalatorów w sąsiednich województwach. Od razu inne ceny i większa chęć współpracy.


Ciekawe. Ja mam wrażenie, że to właśnie dolnośląskie jest kosmosem cenowym.

----------


## Myjk

> To bardziej chyba koto-mysz


No coś Ty, za lekki i za mały jest na kota.  :wink:  Poza tym w przeciwieństwie do kota JUŻ potrafi przynieść zabawkę, JUŻ reaguje na swoje imię i cały czas się dalej uczy.  :big tongue:  Ponadto nie łazi po stole, telewizorze, szafkach czy zasłonach i raczej się na to nie zapowiada.  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Poza tym psy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> koty  :wink:

----------


## swieja

Pytanie do tych, którzy mają zamontowane już okna dachowe. Dekarz zamontował nam okna, ale powywijał tylko membranę (rozciętą w X) i nie założył kołnierza XDP. Mamy za to jakiś dodatkowy kołnierz EHV Thermo i on uważa, że to wystarczy. Ale ja przez dziury w membranie w narożnikach okna widzę niebo! Z resztą na wszystkich zdjęciach z tym kołnierzem Thermo jest jednak pod spodem ta folia do okoła okna, przyklejona do łat i membrany dachu. A u nas nie ma.
Zakładacie te kołnierze XDP? Podobno można też zrobić taki kołnierz samemu z membrany.
Nie wiem co o tym myśleć.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Brzmi podejrzanie, ale ja się (jeszcze) na tym nie znam  :smile: 
Może wrzuć parę zdjęć, to będzie łatwiej doradzić. 

BTW, czemu nie masz dziennika?  :big tongue:

----------


## swieja

Tak wygląda okno po montażu przez naszego dekarza. Dziś padał śnieg. Woda kapała no bo jak by inaczej, nic jej nie zatrzymało. Dodatkową rynnę (montowaną nad oknem dachowym, by woda omijała okno) dołączoną do zestawu EHV Thermo zamontował... do góry nogami... tak jak by pierwszy raz ją na oczy widział. 

Mężowi mojemu ręce opadały. Poczytał, pooglądał filmy instruktażowe i stwierdził, że sam sobie zrobi te fartuchy, bo jak każe robić dekarzowi, to i tak nie ma pewności, że on to zrobi tak jak trzeba. 


Nie mam pojęcia czy tak będzie dobrze, bo tego fartucha nie kupił, tylko robi z membrany. To pierwsza tego typu akcja. Do tej pory wszystko szło jak po maśle. Nie żadnej ekipie się nie zawiedliśmy. Jesteśmy w szoku  :smile: 
Jak by się ktoś zastanawiał nad tym styropianem: mąż położył go w miejscu łączenia się dachów ze ścianą i na ścianach szczytowych pod dachem by zachować później "ciągłość izolacji". Ma zamiar sam ocieplić dom w przyszłym roku. 


A tak wygląda moje wielkie trójkątne okno. Żałuję, że nie jest brązowe. Będę kombinować z kolorem elewacji i gzymsami by te białe okna ładnie wkomponować.

Co do dziennika to nie mam cierpliwości do notowania skrupulatnego naszych zmagań i do ładowania zdjęć na kompa. Poza tym obawiam się, że tyle jest wszechwiedzących na forum, że zaraz mi się oberwie za każdą kolejną decyzję. A to fundamenty nie takie, bo bez szalunków, a to ytong na ścianki działowe, a to ściany krzywe, a może okna źle zamontowane bo bez jakiejś taśmy albo ciepłego parapetu. Dziękuję bardzo  :wink:  I tak mnie to wszystko kosztuje wiele nerwów i prawie podyplomowych studiów z budowlanki.

----------


## Kamila.

> Co do dziennika to nie mam cierpliwości do notowania skrupulatnego naszych zmagań i do ładowania zdjęć na kompa. Poza tym obawiam się, że tyle jest wszechwiedzących na forum, że zaraz mi się oberwie za każdą kolejną decyzję. A to fundamenty nie takie, bo bez szalunków, a to ytong na ścianki działowe, a to ściany krzywe, a może okna źle zamontowane bo bez jakiejś taśmy albo ciepłego parapetu. Dziękuję bardzo  I tak mnie to wszystko kosztuje wiele nerwów i prawie podyplomowych studiów z budowlanki.


Nie musisz niczego notować skrupulatnie  :wink: 
Ja tam wpisuję kiedy chcę i co chcę a zdjęcia wrzucam tylko wtedy, gdy mam do tego warunki  :big tongue: 

Z montażem okien dachowych nie pomogę bo my takich nie chcieliśmy, jeden doktorat z budowlanki mniej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
Przez to duże okno będzie Ci wpadać mnóstwo światła - pięknie  :yes:

----------


## Kriss7

Hej!

Za jakiś czas planuje ocieplić poddasze wełną. Planuje zrobić 30cm (15+15). Krokwie maja 18cm wiec pierwsza warstwa 15cm pomiędzy nimi (zostanie 3cm szczeliny) i druga na nich. Moje dylematy:
-jak najlepiej przygotować krokwie zeby zostawić te 3cm szczeliny? Powbijać gwoździe lub wkręty i rozwinąć sznurek ?
-współczynnik wełny chciałbym na poziomie 0,035, jednak zastanawiam się czy nie zdecydować sie na trochę tańszy wariant i miedzy krokwiami dać 039, a na nich 035?
-jaki producent? Bede kładł sam, wiec zależy mi żeby wełna była w miare sztywna. Widze ze rozsądne ceny ma isover i ursal.

Z góry dzieki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Myślałeś o kupnie wełny 18cm +12cm? Są też takie, a odejdzie Ci problem tego dystansu.

----------


## Kriss7

> Myślałeś o kupnie wełny 18cm +12cm? Są też takie, a odejdzie Ci problem tego dystansu.


ale tam mujsi być szczelina wentylacyjna, kierbud kazał tam te 3cm zostawic

----------


## swieja

*Kriss 7* Faktycznie nam też kazał zostawić szczelinę między wełną a membraną i proponował właśnie rozwinąć sznurki.

*jak_to_możliwe* faktycznie jest bardzo jasno w tym pomieszczeniu. Tam miały być jeszcze dwa okna dachowe, ale przesunęliśmy je do pokoi dzieci... teraz trochę żałuję, że w ogóle się na nie zdecydowaliśmy, ale w łazience i naszej sypialni nie dało rady zrobić okien na ścianie szczytowej niestety. No i pokoje dzieci od wschodu wyszły jednak trochę za ciemne. Mam nadzieję, że upgrade wykonany przez męża da radę. Wygląda to całkiem przekonująco. 

Jednego jestem pewna. Teraz gdy wiemy już ile można sp...ć budując dom, nigdy w życiu nie zdecyduję się na kupienie domu z rynku wtórnego, ani na zlecenie budowy deweloperowi. 
Chyba, że miałaby tyle kasy by kupić i wyremontować jakąś piękną poniemiecką willę. Takiemu domowi można wiele wybaczyć  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Jednego jestem pewna. Teraz gdy wiemy już ile można sp...ć budując dom, nigdy w życiu nie zdecyduję się na kupienie domu z rynku wtórnego, ani na zlecenie budowy deweloperowi.


Z jednej strony racja, z drugiej Ty i Ja też niewykluczone będziemy kiedyś sprzedawać dom (ja to na pewno za 15-20 lat wybuduję mały domek 80m2 a obecny sprzedam) -- a przecież walczymy na każdym kroku aby było dobrze i nawet jeśli coś jest spieprzone, to jakieś kroki naprawcze są podejmowane a nie pozostawione samym sobie.  Także nie ma co demonizować a i po to prowadzę dziennik budowy, aby ew. przyszłemu kupcowi przedstawić jaka była walka.  :wink: 

Mam znajomego małego dewelopera -- buduje bliźniaki pod Wawą. Wszystko rąbie z jednego projektu, ekipę ma jedną która już z zamkniętymi oczami te domy stawia. Spieprzyć im się tego nie opłaca (no bo deweloper gwarancję 10 lat daje), ani nie mają za bardzo możliwości, wszak wiedzą co mają robić i nie musza kombinować, ani im się na inne budowy nie śpieszy. Z każdym wybudowanym domem jest raczej coraz lepiej. Można się oczywiście przyczepić do samego materiału (porotherm) czy ilości ocieplenia (teraz ledwo 15cm na elewacje pakują), ale ogólnie nie ma tam dramatów.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> ale tam mujsi być szczelina wentylacyjna, kierbud kazał tam te 3cm zostawic


Hmm, to ciekawe, u nas jest właściwie ta sama sytuacja, będę musiał dopytać, czy na pewno mamy robić bez szczeliny.

----------


## Myjk

> Hmm, to ciekawe, u nas jest właściwie ta sama sytuacja, będę musiał dopytać, czy na pewno mamy robić bez szczeliny.


Internety piszą, że szczeliny być nie powinno POD membraną paroprzepuszczalną. 
http://receptynadom.pl/miedzy-membra...-wentylacyjna/
http://muratordom.pl/eksperci/pytani...embrana/27391/
NAD membraną oczywiście musi być szczelina wentylacyjna.

Co innego jeśli zamiast membrany jest folia nieprzepuszczalna nad wełną, albo deskowanie z papą. Wtedy logiczne, że trzeba nad wełną zostawić szczelinę i odprowadzenie gdzieś wilgoci.

----------


## Kriss7

> Hmm, to ciekawe, u nas jest właściwie ta sama sytuacja, będę musiał dopytać, czy na pewno mamy robić bez szczeliny.


Teoretycznie z tego co wyczytałem, jest to niezbedne przy pełnym deskowaniu, przy membranie nie koniecznie. Rozmawiałem o tym z kierownikiem i powiedział zeby ją zrobic.
Ciagle mam dylemat czy isc w 2x15cm 035 czy 15cm 039 + 15cm 035 ?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

No tak, my nie mamy pełnego deskowania, stąd pewnie różnica. Dzięki za wyjaśnienie  :smile:

----------


## Kriss7

Teraz zgłupiałem bo my też nie mamy pełnego deskowania, tyko membrane. Wychodzi na to, że chyba go źle zrozumiałem. Musze do niego zadzwonić.

----------


## annatulipanna

Przy membranie nie trzeba zostawiać żadnej szczeliny  :wink:  Ale wg starej szkoły zalecają często pozostawienie jej. 

Ja za to ma przeprawę z fachowcem od łazienki. Stwierdził, że podłogi nie będzie traktował hydroizolacją, bo przecież nie mam sąsiadów pod sobą. Zresztą na płycie fundamentowej nie muszę izolować się od wody (nawet w kabinie bezbrodzikowej  :ohmy:  ) A zresztą przecież mam płytę grzewczą, to wilgoć będzie usuwana przez ogrzewanie podłogowe  :sad: 
W narożnikach ścian w brodziku też nie ma co dawać taśm uszczelniających, bo później odstają i takie tam...
No to muszę się szybko doktoryzować z hydroizolacji, żeby wiedzieć na co się zgodzić, a na co kategorycznie nie pozwolić  :sad:

----------


## swieja

A my mamy membranę, nawet dwie i pełne deskowanie, no ale oczywiście już bez papy. No i wtedy co, mamy robić szczelinę?

*Myjk* racja, pewnie niepotrzebnie generalizuję, ale ostatecznie nie mogę mieć zielonego pojęcia co kupuję skoro nie znam człowieka albo firmy. Szczerze mówiąc to mam nadzieję, że zostanę w tym domu już na wieki wieków. Ale jak mi się dzieci powyprowadzają to raczej będzie mi tam smutno i pomyślę jednak o czymś mniejszym. Albo zmuszę którąś córkę by wybudowała kolejny dom "z senioratką" dla mnie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> A my mamy membranę, nawet dwie i pełne deskowanie, no ale oczywiście już bez papy. No i wtedy co, mamy robić szczelinę?


Y, ale że jak dwie?

----------


## Kaizen

Na membranie moze skraplać się para. Membrana wcześniej czy później wypusci tę wilgoć na zewnątrz, ale czasami jest wilgotna. Dlatego welna nie powinna jej dotykać.

----------


## Kriss7

> Na membranie moze skraplać się para. Membrana wcześniej czy później wypusci tę wilgoć na zewnątrz, ale czasami jest wilgotna. Dlatego welna nie powinna jej dotykać.


Czyli tak czy siak lepiej zostawić tą szczelinę ?

----------


## Hellenaj

hej ho!

Wrócę jeszcze na chwilę do wycen systemu wentylacji - mam oferty od 17 do 22 tys. 
A Aeris 350 next standard mam wycene 20tys, w tym centrala prawie 9.   temat jeszcze otwarty u mnie.


Dach nadal się ślimaczy... ręce opadłu mi już jakiś czas temu, więc nawet nie ma o czym pisać. Jutro montaż okien ( taki mikołajkowy bonus) a w czwartek brama.
Jestem też po spotkaniu z elektrykiem - wejdzie jak tylko bedzie dom zamkniety. hydraulik tez juz czeka na sygnał do wejścia. Myślę, ze w przyszłym tyg zaczną coś grzebać... potem już tylko będziemy czekać na wiosnę i tynki

----------


## Myjk

> Na membranie moze skraplać się para. Membrana wcześniej czy później wypusci tę wilgoć na zewnątrz, ale czasami jest wilgotna. Dlatego welna nie powinna jej dotykać.


Będzie się wykraplać woda z pary -- a jeśli zajdzie taka sytuacja, to i tak wykropli się tam gdzie dostanie punktu rosy, czyli na wełnie. Co więcej taka sytuacja utrudni IMO ponowne odparowanie tej wody. Poza tym jak się ma WM to prawdopodobieństwo obecności tam wilgoci jest raczej małe, więc generalnie jeden grzyb, z tym że pozostawianie szczeliny jest bardziej upierdliwe.

----------


## Wojak65

> hej ho!
> 
> Wrócę jeszcze na chwilę do wycen systemu wentylacji - mam oferty od 17 do 22 tys. 
> A Aeris 350 next standard mam wycene 20tys, w tym centrala prawie 9.   temat jeszcze otwarty u mnie.
> 
> 
> Dach nadal się ślimaczy... ręce opadłu mi już jakiś czas temu, więc nawet nie ma o czym pisać. Jutro montaż okien ( taki mikołajkowy bonus) a w czwartek brama.
> Jestem też po spotkaniu z elektrykiem - wejdzie jak tylko bedzie dom zamkniety. hydraulik tez juz czeka na sygnał do wejścia. Myślę, ze w przyszłym tyg zaczną coś grzebać... potem już tylko będziemy czekać na wiosnę i tynki



Ja też miałem wyceny w takich przedziałach 16-22 (w zależności od centrali oczywiście) i doszedłem do wniosku że sam sobie zamontuję WM - akcesoria już do mnie jadą, centralę kupię dopiero na wiosnę i cały interes wyniesie mnie do 12kPLN (w tej cenie reku za 8000 PLN) - więc za 2 dni pracy ok 7000 PLN w kieszeni  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## Myjk

> Ja też miałem wyceny w takich przedziałach 16-22 (w zależności od centrali oczywiście) i doszedłem do wniosku że sam sobie zamontuję WM - akcesoria już do mnie jadą, centralę kupię dopiero na wiosnę i cały interes wyniesie mnie do 12kPLN (w tej cenie reku za 8000 PLN) - więc za 2 dni pracy ok 7000 PLN w kieszeni


Projekt zlecałeś, czy sam sobie policzyłeś?

----------


## Wojak65

Sam liczyłem, na początku myślałem że to jakaś czarna magia, natomiast jak trochę zagłębiłem się w szczegóły i wymagania okazało się to całkiem proste - szczególnie przy pomocy materiałów z peflexa gdzie większość masz już policzone na ich stronie (przepływy przez przekroje, opory itp)

Na plus bardzo szybka realizacja zamówienia - w niedzielę zamówienie i przelew w poniedziałek już wysyłka, włącznie ze skrzynkami rozdzielczymi gdzie mają napisane że potrzebują 5 dni na ich wykonanie (każda na zamówienie).

Oczywiście to nie reklama bo na początku chciałem WM robić ze spiro jednak było by to trochę bardziej czasochłonne (wykonanie i liczenie)  :yes:

----------


## swieja

> Y, ale że jak dwie?


Dach mamy zrobiony tak jak na tym zdjęciu:


Co do WM to projekt kosztować nas będzie 300 zł i na tym na razie poprzestaniemy. Mąż zgłębi temat i bardzo możliwe, że też sam połozy całą instalację według przygotowanego przez firmę projektu.

----------


## Busters

Widze, ze wszyscy chca ocieplac welna, jesli moga cos podpowiedziec to ja drugi raz bym sie na nia nie zdecydowal  :big grin: 
Teraz raczej na pewno ocieplalbym celuloza - zupelnie inna szczelnosc. Welna z robocizna wychodzi minimalnie taniej jak to pozniej przeliczalem..
Jesli chodzi o szczeline to przy membramie wysokoparaprzepuszczalnej jej nie trzeba ja mam belki stropowe 16cm, a welna dalem 15cm a i tak miejscami welna jest opadnieta i jest dobre 2-3cm szczeliny wiec sila rzeczy szczelina i tak sie zrobila.

----------


## Myjk

> Teraz raczej na pewno ocieplalbym celuloza - zupelnie inna szczelnosc.


Również rozważam celulozę na strop, wełny raczej nie biorę pod uwagę.

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja też nie biorę wełny pod uwagę. Będzie piana PUR może już w tym tygodniu  :yes:

----------


## Papucy

> Widze, ze wszyscy chca ocieplac welna, jesli moga cos podpowiedziec to ja drugi raz bym sie na nia nie zdecydowal 
> Teraz raczej na pewno ocieplalbym celuloza - zupelnie inna szczelnosc. Welna z robocizna wychodzi minimalnie taniej jak to pozniej przeliczalem..
> Jesli chodzi o szczeline to przy membramie wysokoparaprzepuszczalnej jej nie trzeba ja mam belki stropowe 16cm, a welna dalem 15cm a i tak miejscami welna jest opadnieta i jest dobre 2-3cm szczeliny wiec sila rzeczy szczelina i tak sie zrobila.


Przy celulozie daje się jedynie między krokwie ?

----------


## swieja

U nas będzie wełna i już wiem, że tej szczeliny między wełną a membraną nie będzie. A to dlatego, że para ma przejść przez folię i się na niej skroplić i spłynąć. A jak będzie szczelina to para się może skroplić pod folią i kapać na wełnę.

----------


## Hellenaj

*Wojak*  u mnie nie ma szans na samodzielny montaż VM, ja będę w zaawansowanej ciąży a mąż tego nie zrobi. 
Kidy planujecie rozkładać instalację VM, po tynkach czy przed?

----------


## Wojak65

> *Wojak*  u mnie nie ma szans na samodzielny montaż VM, ja będę w zaawansowanej ciąży a mąż tego nie zrobi. 
> Kidy planujecie rozkładać instalację VM, po tynkach czy przed?



Jasne, ja też prawie do tej pory w domu nic sam nie robiłem (wszystko ekipy) ale w tym wypadku uznałem że nie jest to takie trudne i mogę się pobawić  :yes: 
Powiem szczerze że gdyby nie obowiązki zawodowe to sporo bym sobie sam zrobił - jasne trwało by to o wiele dłużej natomiast trochę kasy by się zaoszczędziło - takie teraz czasy że albo zlecasz i musisz zapłacić albo dłubiesz sam i oszczędzasz - ja na to drugie nie mam wogóle czasu :eek: 

U mnie temat w miarę prosty, wszystko pójdzie przed tynkami, przewody polecą po stropie poddasza i na to wszystko styropian i wylewka  :big grin:

----------


## Wojak65

> Ja też nie biorę wełny pod uwagę. Będzie piana PUR może już w tym tygodniu



też bym już chciał być na etapie ocieplania stropu   :cool:  :cool:

----------


## agb

> Przy celulozie daje się jedynie między krokwie ?


Jak dasz obojętnie jaką izolację tylko między krokwie, to będziesz miał mostek w postaci krokwi.

----------


## Kamila.

> Ja za to ma przeprawę z fachowcem od łazienki. Stwierdził, że podłogi nie będzie traktował hydroizolacją, bo przecież nie mam sąsiadów pod sobą. Zresztą na płycie fundamentowej nie muszę izolować się od wody (nawet w kabinie bezbrodzikowej  ) A zresztą przecież mam płytę grzewczą, to wilgoć będzie usuwana przez ogrzewanie podłogowe 
> W narożnikach ścian w brodziku też nie ma co dawać taśm uszczelniających, bo później odstają i takie tam...


 :big lol:   :big lol:   :big lol: 

Ja pierdzielę, niewiarygodne  :big grin:  szkoda że tak bardzo prawdziwe  :sad:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Hej!
> 
> Za jakiś czas planuje ocieplić poddasze wełną. Planuje zrobić 30cm (15+15). Krokwie maja 18cm wiec pierwsza warstwa 15cm pomiędzy nimi (zostanie 3cm szczeliny) i druga na nich. Moje dylematy:
> -jak najlepiej przygotować krokwie zeby zostawić te 3cm szczeliny? Powbijać gwoździe lub wkręty i rozwinąć sznurek ?
> -współczynnik wełny chciałbym na poziomie 0,035, jednak zastanawiam się czy nie zdecydować sie na trochę tańszy wariant i miedzy krokwiami dać 039, a na nich 035?
> -jaki producent? Bede kładł sam, wiec zależy mi żeby wełna była w miare sztywna. Widze ze rozsądne ceny ma isover i ursal.
> 
> Z góry dzieki za podpowiedzi.


Witam
My kładliśmy 2x15cm Ursy 0,032. Krokwie miały po 16 lub 18 cm nie pamiętamy już i zostawiliśmy przerwę do wentylacji. Wełnę kładł mąż z tatą na gwoździach i sznurkach. Umordowali się z pierwszą warstwą, z drugą było już łatwiej bo wkładali pomiędzy przygotowany wcześniej stelaż. Pamiętaj aby zacząć od przymocowania haków do krokwi pod KG  :wink:  Powodzenia! 
Edit. My znowu słyszeliśmy że jak wełna będzie się stykać z membraną to będzie się woda skraplać i membrana może się uszkodzić z czasem.

----------


## Kriss7

Skoro mam folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalna nie muszę robić tej szczeliny. Krokwie maja 18cm, wiec zdecyduje sie na 18cm + 15cm urse 035. Bedzie 3cm wiecej niż w projekcie, ale cenowo to nie jest duza różnica. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Musze sobie tylko na stropie z dołu na jetkach przygotować sznurek, zeby pierwsza warstwę kłaść z góry, a drugą z dołu  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Na membranie moze skraplać się para. Membrana wcześniej czy później wypusci tę wilgoć na zewnątrz, ale czasami jest wilgotna. Dlatego welna nie powinna jej dotykać.


dokładnie

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Skoro mam folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalna nie muszę robić tej szczeliny. Krokwie maja 18cm, wiec zdecyduje sie na 18cm + 15cm urse 035. Bedzie 3cm wiecej niż w projekcie, ale cenowo to nie jest duza różnica. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Musze sobie tylko na stropie z dołu na jetkach przygotować sznurek, zeby pierwsza warstwę kłaść z góry, a drugą z dołu


My się tak nie bawiliśmy. Najpierw było osb jako podłoga na stryszku, później ocieplaliśmy strych i dopiero zeszliśmy na poddasze ocieplać skosy i sufity. Ale wiadomo każdy robi jak mu wygodniej  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> dokładnie


Na membranie może się skraplać woda. Od tego ona jest i jest na to gotowa. Jak zostanie przestrzeń między wełną a membraną, to punkt rosy wyjdzie na wełnie i to wełna a nie membrana będzie mokra. Utrudnione będzie także odparowanie tej wody z powierzchni wełny, bo będzie spora przestrzeń pomiędzy wełną a membraną i pokryciem dachowym nagrzewającym się od słońca. Co spowoduje z czasem, jeśli będzie występować cyklicznie, osłabienie parametrów cieplnych. Wg mnie robienie tam przestrzeni jest nielogiczne. I choć mnie to kompletnie nie dotyczy, bo ani wełny nie zamierzam kłaść, ani tym bardziej na skosach dachowych, to ja bym chętnie usłyszał jakiś argument przemawiający za takim rozwiązaniem.

----------


## swieja

No właśnie mąż mój mówi dokładnie to samo co Myjk. Po to ta membrana by odprowadziła wilgoć i by woda ciekła po membranie a nie kapała na wełnę.

U nas kryzys okienny zażegnany. Mąż zdjął te kołnierze EHV z okien dachowych i pozakładał fartuchy z membrany, na to zamontował z powrotem kołnierze. Nic nie cieknie, nie ma dziur przez które niebo widać. Uf...

Zwróćcie na to uwagę przy oknach dachowych, żartów nie ma.

----------


## agb

*Myjk* Przecież ta przestrzeń służy wentylacji. Tą drogą ma być usuwana wilgoć, a nie przez nagrzewanie pokrycia słońcem. Poza tym można sprawdzić w u-wercie, że usunięcie szczeliny między wełną a membraną wcale nie przesuwa punktu rosy jak Ty to opisujesz.

P.S. Żeby nie było, że taki mądry jestem, to nie wiem czy bym zrobił szczelinę między wełną a membraną, bo nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałem  :big grin:  Od zawsze planowałem deskowanie i tam szczelinę bym zrobił między wełną/styropianem, a deskami. I tu wydaje mi się, że zasada jest podobna i szczelina być powinna.




> No właśnie mąż mój mówi dokładnie to samo co Myjk. Po to ta membrana by odprowadziła wilgoć i by woda ciekła po membranie a nie kapała na wełnę.


Tak, tylko chyba przecieniacie przepuszczalność membrany.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Na membranie moze skraplać się para. Membrana wcześniej czy później wypusci tę wilgoć na zewnątrz, ale czasami jest wilgotna. Dlatego welna nie powinna jej dotykać.


Bzdura.

Membrany mają bardzo wysoką paroprzepuszczalność i wentylacja "w dachu" szybko usunie tą wilgoć.

Przerwę 2-3 cm dawało się przy foliach nisko paroprzepuszczalnych jak i przy pełnym deskowaniu bo tam jedynym sposobem na osuszenie była szczelina ...

Dawanie szczeliny przy membranie nie ma żadnego sensu a jest nawet szkodliwe . Wełna jest mocno przewiewna i wtedy traci na izolacyjnosci  a szczelnie połączona membrana z wełną chroni wełnę przed przewiewaniem ..

----------


## agb

> Bzdura.
> 
> Membrany mają bardzo wysoką paroprzepuszczalność i wentylacja "w dachu" szybko usunie tą wilgoć.
> .


Na papierze tak, ale czy na pewno w rzeczywistości? Gore-tex też ma cudownie wysoką oddychalność...

----------


## swieja

Hehe  :smile:  sprawa zasadnicza, nie da się powiedzieć "jak zrobisz - tak będzie dobrze" a dwie skrajnie różne opinie. I w co wierzyć  :smile:

----------


## agb

Ze strony dorkena chociażby:




> *…przy dachach wentylowanych.
> Przy wentylowanych dachach pojawiająca
> się para wodna musi być przyjęta przez
> strefę odpowiedzialną za wentylację
> i odtransportowana na zewnątrz
> przegrody.*
> W przykładowym obliczeniu przy długości
> krokwi 10 m na każdy metr szerokości
> kalenicy przypada 3,2 g/h wilgoci ponad
> ...





> *…przy niewentylowanych dachach.*
> Jeżeli rezygnuje się ze strefy
> wentylacyjnej pomiędzy folią, a izolacją
> termiczną, *musi się zredukować strumień
> dyfuzyjny od ciepłej strony przegrody
> przy pomocy bezbłędnie ułożonej
> paroizolacji* i wbudować powyżej izolacji
> cieplnej wystarczająco otwartą dyfuzyjnie
> folię wstępnego krycia.

----------


## agaz_75

Witam się ale co niektórzy to idą jak burza ale wam zazdroszczę  :smile:  my zalaliśmy ławy fundamentowe . Podpowiedzcie proszę przy tych temperaturach i pogodzie ile czasu beton może schnąć , wiązać czy jak to zwał ?

----------


## ag2a

W sensie czy możecie już murować? Po 2 dniach śmiało możesz stawiać bloczki.

----------


## Kamila.

> Witam się ale co niektórzy to idą jak burza ale wam zazdroszczę  my zalaliśmy ławy fundamentowe . Podpowiedzcie proszę przy tych temperaturach i pogodzie ile czasu beton może schnąć , wiązać czy jak to zwał ?


W pełni dojrzały jest po 28 dniach od wylania, przy założeniu temperatur >0. Każdy dzień z temperaturą niższą wydłuża okres dojrzewania betonu.
Co do murowania to nam ekipa mówiła o kilku dniach.

----------


## Doli.

> Witam się ale co niektórzy to idą jak burza ale wam zazdroszczę  my zalaliśmy ławy fundamentowe . Podpowiedzcie proszę przy tych temperaturach i pogodzie ile czasu beton może schnąć , wiązać czy jak to zwał ?


Nasz kier-bud pozwolił wejść na zalany strop po 4 dniach i obciążać go powoli -max 5 palet BK na raz. Zalewaliśmy 24.11, więc chwilę temu, a już ściany poddasza (nośne) stoją.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bzdura.
> 
> Membrany mają bardzo wysoką paroprzepuszczalność i wentylacja "w dachu" szybko usunie tą wilgoć.


Nie szarżuj tak z opiniami.

Jak więc opiszesz, co widać na tej fotce?



klik

I cytat  Andrzej Wilhelmi stąd:
_"Skrapla się para wodna na spodzie folii dachowej. Folia jest najprawdopodobniej wysokoparoprzepuszczalna ale to wcale nie znaczy, że wypuści wszystką parę z budynku. "_

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie szarżuj tak z opiniami.
> 
> Jak więc opiszesz, co widać na tej fotce?_"_


Nic ..

Bo tak naprawdę nic nie wiadomo co to za membrana i czy jest wykonana poprawnie wentylacja dachu ...

Jak jest wykonana poprawnie wentylacja dachu to wilgoć będzie usuwana z warstwy wierzchniej membrany ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Nic ..
> 
> Bo tak naprawdę nic nie wiadomo co to za membrana i czy jest wykonana poprawnie wentylacja dachu ...
> 
> Jak jest wykonana poprawnie wentylacja dachu to wilgoć będzie usuwana z warstwy wierzchniej membrany ...


Informację masz w wątku do którego podałem linka.

Wilgoć na prawidłowo wykonanej membranie nie jest niczym niezwykłym. Zdarza się, że membrana zamarza, że nie nadąża z odparowaniem wilgoci (ba, dorken się chwali _"Powierzchnia spodnia o właściwościach dyfuzyjnych w sytuacjach ekstremalnych akumuluje wilgoć, a następnie stopniowo oddaje ją na zewnątrz."_) czy że dach zasypie śnieg i nie działa wentylacja nad membraną i wilgoć nie ma gdzie się ulotnić znad membrany.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Mąż tak to tłumaczy na chłopski rozum. Jak mamy namiot z dwoma warstwami to dopóki jest przerwa między sypialnią a zewnętrzną warstwą to mamy sucho w środku. Jednak gdy warstwa wewnętrzna będzie się stając z zewnętrzna to w sypialni zacznie się skraplac woda. Wiadomo ze nie jesteśmy ekspertami ale dla nas była to najlepsza koncepcja. A ile ludzi tyle opinii.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mąż tak to tłumaczy na chłopski rozum. Jak mamy namiot z dwoma warstwami to dopóki jest przerwa między sypialnią a zewnętrzną warstwą to mamy sucho w środku. Jednak gdy warstwa wewnętrzna będzie się stając z zewnętrzna to w sypialni zacznie się skraplac woda. Wiadomo ze nie jesteśmy ekspertami ale dla nas była to najlepsza koncepcja. A ile ludzi tyle opinii.


Namiot to nie do końca dobre porównanie bo na namiot deszcz się leje i musi wytrzymać nawet nawiększą długotrwałą ulewę , więc materiał ma inne właściwości . Dopiero wewnatrzny materiał ma dużą przepuszczalnośc pary i powietrza i on "oddycha" 
Wewnętrzny materiał nie jest wodoodporny ...

Jak tak porównujemy to jest np. odzieź termoaktywna która musi dobrze dotykac ciała , bo pochłania pot i wydala go na zewnątrz i na podobnej zasadzie działa membrana dachowa. Ewentualna wilgoć jest wchłaniana przez membranę i później osuszana przez wentylację dachu ..

----------


## agb

> Jak tak porównujemy to jest np. odzieź termoaktywna która musi dobrze dotykac ciała , bo pochłania pot i wydala go na zewnątrz i na podobnej zasadzie działa membrana dachowa. Ewentualna wilgoć jest wchłaniana przez membranę i później osuszana przez wentylację dachu ..


Daj mi namiar na taką bieliznę, przy której skóra będzie sucha. Chętnie potestuję.

----------


## swieja

No dobra, założyłam dziennik  :cool: 
Dach już prawie gotowy więc rusztowanie od strony ogrodu zabrane. Można było zrobić zdjęcie i pobawić się kolorami elewacji w programie graficznym. Jak wam się podoba? Oczywiście elewacja i okiennice wirtualne.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Daj mi namiar na taką bieliznę, przy której skóra będzie sucha. Chętnie potestuję.


Osobiście używam koszulek z Decatlona i sobie chwalę ...
Tez dobre są z koszulki "Fruit od the Loom" , seria dla sportowców.

Pot szybko jest wchłaniany w koszulkę a sama koszulka szybko schnie  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> No dobra, założyłam dziennik 
> Dach już prawie gotowy więc rusztowanie od strony ogrodu zabrane. Można było zrobić zdjęcie i pobawić się kolorami elewacji w programie graficznym. Jak wam się podoba? Oczywiście elewacja i okiennice wirtualne.


Czy podnoszona była ściana kolankowa ? Pytam bo dom ma dziwne proporcje i wygląda aby był "modyfikowany" bez modyfikacji dachu ...

Mi osobiście niezbyt się podoba , bo do dachówki czerwonej to raczej bronze a nie szarości ...
Szarości to raczej do dachówki czarnej/grafitowej , ale to też kwestia gustu i każdemu co innego sie podoba  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Jak więc opiszesz, co widać na tej fotce?


Na tej fotce widać zamarzniętą wodę na folii. Gdyby była szczelina między wełną, to woda byłaby zamarznięta na wełnie i niewykluczone także na folii. Czyli jeden grzyb. Z tego co czytam w tym przypadku jest gdzieś jakaś skucha i bardzo dużo powietrza, a co za tym idzie wilgoci, z pomieszczeń przedostaje się na poddasze nieocieplone, do tego stopnia że pod wyłazem tworzy się kałuża. To nie jest normalne, sam przyznasz. 




> Wilgoć na prawidłowo wykonanej membranie nie jest niczym niezwykłym. Zdarza się, że membrana zamarza, że nie nadąża z odparowaniem wilgoci (ba, dorken się chwali _"Powierzchnia spodnia o właściwościach dyfuzyjnych w sytuacjach ekstremalnych akumuluje wilgoć, a następnie stopniowo oddaje ją na zewnątrz."_) czy że dach zasypie śnieg i nie działa wentylacja nad membraną i wilgoć nie ma gdzie się ulotnić znad membrany.


Jeśli szwankuje wentylacja nad folią, tj. np. śnieg zasypie otwory w dachu i nie ma przepływu, to szczelina między wełną a folią też nic pomoże, bo także tam nie będzie wentylacji. Czy folia zamarznie z przylegająca wełną czy ze z odstępem od wełny, kompletnie nic nie zmieni w kwestii ilości wilgoci. Ja nadal uważam, że z dwojga złego lepiej żeby wełna przylegała do folii, bo jak się już warunki poprawią, to szybciej nastąpi osuszenie wełny.




> Pot szybko jest wchłaniany w koszulkę a sama koszulka szybko schnie


Oczywiście wszystko zależy od ilości wody. Ja się pocę bardzo mocno podczas wysiłku i nie ma takich materiałów co by sobie z tym poradziły.

----------


## Doli.

> Daj mi namiar na taką bieliznę, przy której skóra będzie sucha. Chętnie potestuję.


100% merynos  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy folia zamarznie z przylegająca wełną czy ze z odstępem od wełny, kompletnie nic nie zmieni w kwestii ilości wilgoci. Ja nadal uważam, że z dwojga złego lepiej żeby wełna przylegała do folii, bo jak się już warunki poprawią, to szybciej nastąpi osuszenie wełny.


Zanim zamarznie, to się skropli. Jak wilgoci jest na tyle mało, że nie skapuje - to mamy suchą wełnę. O ile nie dotyka do skroplin. Bo jak dotyka, to od razu wciąga wodę i traci właściwości izolacyjne.

Jak jest na tyle dużo skroplin, że spływają czy skapują - to wełna też zamoknie i też straci właściwości. Więc odstęp nie zawsze uratuje sytuację. Ale w części sytuacji owszem.

----------


## agb

> Jeśli szwankuje wentylacja nad folią, tj. np. śnieg zasypie otwory w dachu i nie ma przepływu, to szczelina między wełną a folią też nic pomoże, bo także tam nie będzie wentylacji. (...)


Dlaczego nie będzie? Przecież to osobna szczelina z osobnym przepływem powietrza.

----------


## Myjk

> Zanim zamarznie, to się skropli. Jak wilgoci jest na tyle mało, że nie skapuje - to mamy suchą wełnę. O ile nie dotyka do skroplin. Bo jak dotyka, to od razu wciąga wodę i traci właściwości izolacyjne.
> Jak jest na tyle dużo skroplin, że spływają czy skapują - to wełna też zamoknie i też straci właściwości. Więc odstęp nie zawsze uratuje sytuację. Ale w części sytuacji owszem.


Ale skąd założenie, że punkt rosy występuje dopiero na folii? Czy przy powierzchni wełny temperatura znacznie odbiega od temperatury przy membranie? Pytam, bo nie wiem jakie są różnice, ale wg mnie raczej niewielkie.

----------


## tkaczor123

> No dobra, założyłam dziennik 
> Dach już prawie gotowy więc rusztowanie od strony ogrodu zabrane. Można było zrobić zdjęcie i pobawić się kolorami elewacji w programie graficznym. Jak wam się podoba? Oczywiście elewacja i okiennice wirtualne.
> 
> Załącznik 402594


Ten okap bardzo dziwnie wygląda.

----------


## swieja

> Ten okap bardzo dziwnie wygląda.


Bo nie ma okapu. Na razie nie ma elewacji więc wizualizacja jest zrobiona na gołej cegle. Elewacja zrówna się z okapem. W sumie to nie musi się wam podobać  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale skąd założenie, że punkt rosy występuje dopiero na folii?


Obrazowo, to mi w lodówce szronem pokrywa się tylko ścianka. Oddylatowane powietrzem słoiki i inne rzeczy nie chcą się oszronić ani nawet orosić.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> No dobra, założyłam dziennik 
> Dach już prawie gotowy więc rusztowanie od strony ogrodu zabrane. Można było zrobić zdjęcie i pobawić się kolorami elewacji w programie graficznym. Jak wam się podoba? Oczywiście elewacja i okiennice wirtualne.
> 
> Załącznik 402594


Przepraszam ale mi też się nie podoba. Dziwnie to razem wygląda i zgadzam się całkowicie z Kaszpir007

----------


## swieja

> Przepraszam ale mi też się nie podoba. Dziwnie to razem wygląda i zgadzam się całkowicie z Kaszpir007


Nie przepraszaj, mi też się już nie podoba  :wink:  . Zmieniłam na beże i jest o niebo lepiej. Co innego, że może się nie podobać koncepcja domu bez okapu. Z tym się  nic nie zrobi bo mi i mężowi się akurat podoba. Od strony ogrodu dojdzie jeszcze drewniany taras i zadaszenie praktycznie na całej długości, to też zmieni mocno wygląd i proporcje domu.
Dom nie był podwyższany, taki był od początku. Inna sprawa, że wizualizacje architekta były na tyle daremne, że nijak się mają do tego jak dom wygląda teraz i to jest, moim zdaniem, bardzo duży minus projektów indywidualnych. Poza tym trochę zmniejszyliśmy gigantyczne okna i to z pewnością też ma wpływ na proporcje. Musimy powiększyć okna optycznie wykończeniem.

----------


## aghata86

Czekamy na 2 transzé od pon. Musimy zaplacic na fv i brakuje polowy kwoty. Mamy zrobione wszystko jak w kosztorysie i nie wiem dlaczego to tak dlugo trwa.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Nie przepraszaj, mi też się już nie podoba  . Zmieniłam na beże i jest o niebo lepiej. Co innego, że może się nie podobać koncepcja domu bez okapu. Z tym się  nic nie zrobi bo mi i mężowi się akurat podoba. Od strony ogrodu dojdzie jeszcze drewniany taras i zadaszenie praktycznie na całej długości, to też zmieni mocno wygląd i proporcje domu.
> Dom nie był podwyższany, taki był od początku. Inna sprawa, że wizualizacje architekta były na tyle daremne, że nijak się mają do tego jak dom wygląda teraz i to jest, moim zdaniem, bardzo duży minus projektów indywidualnych. Poza tym trochę zmniejszyliśmy gigantyczne okna i to z pewnością też ma wpływ na proporcje. Musimy powiększyć okna optycznie wykończeniem.


A dlaczego masz okna tak poszatkowane? Nie wyglądają, jakby miały niestandardową wysokość?
Co uważasz za gigantyczne okna?

----------


## Kriss7

> Czekamy na 2 transzé od pon. Musimy zaplacic na fv i brakuje polowy kwoty. Mamy zrobione wszystko jak w kosztorysie i nie wiem dlaczego to tak dlugo trwa.


Tak z ciekawości zapytam w jakim banku? U nas w PKO BP po prostu tragedia, mówili ze procedura trwa 2dni maksymalnie. Za każdym razem jest to ponad tydzień i zawsze pojawia sie jakiś problem. A to inspekcja nie dotarła, a to zabrakło podpisu... Dobrze ze została już tylko jedna, ostatnia transza, bo mam ich serdecznie dosc  :smile:

----------


## swieja

> A dlaczego masz okna tak poszatkowane? Nie wyglądają, jakby miały niestandardową wysokość?
> Co uważasz za gigantyczne okna?


Okna w tej chwili mają  250 cm wysokości. Wcześniej miały 270 cm i prawie sięgały sufitu (280cm). Myślę, że oszczędzę wam inne zdjęcia mojego domu, obecne czy przyszłe, a także inspiracje wnętrzarskie. Mam swoje widzimisię, które niekoniecznie musi się podobać  :Lol:

----------


## swieja

Za to znalazłam fajną stronę z niedrogimi lampami. Jestem na etapie planowania lamp i gniazdek więc drążę  :smile: 
http://www.lampytanie.pl/

----------


## aghata86

> Tak z ciekawości zapytam w jakim banku? U nas w PKO BP po prostu tragedia, mówili ze procedura trwa 2dni maksymalnie. Za każdym razem jest to ponad tydzień i zawsze pojawia sie jakiś problem. A to inspekcja nie dotarła, a to zabrakło podpisu... Dobrze ze została już tylko jedna, ostatnia transza, bo mam ich serdecznie dosc



My mamy w ING. W dwoch transzach tylko i wyplaca na podstawie zdjec i dziennika budowy.

----------


## aghata86

Nasz sso

----------


## Myjk

> Obrazowo, to mi w lodówce szronem pokrywa się tylko ścianka. Oddylatowane powietrzem słoiki i inne rzeczy nie chcą się oszronić ani nawet orosić.


Brak analogii do omawianej sytuacji. 

Nic się w lodówce nie szroni, bo przedmioty w niej są cieplejsze niż nawiewane powietrze do lodówki -- co więcej punkt rosy występuje na wymienniku lodówki przed doprowadzeniem do komory, zatem do środka jest nadmuchiwane już osuszone powietrze. 

Jeśli zaś mowa o "przedpotopowych" lodówkach (tj. pewnie mających ponad 20 lat) gdzie nie było nawiewu powietrza, a wymiennik był bezpośrednio na ścianie komory, to tam właśnie występował punkt rosy gdzie się skraplała i zamarzała woda  (stąd te skorupy i konieczność rozmrażania lodówek). 

W omawianej sytuacji natomiast mamy wełnę, która od strony membrany posiada podobną temperaturę powietrza, a gdy przez wełnę przedziera się CIEPLEJSZE niż za wełną i WILGOTNE powietrze. Jak mniemam pewnie już gdzieś w 1/3 od zewnętrznej powierzchni wełny może pojawić się temperatura odpowiednia do wystąpienia punktu rosy. 

Jakby chcieć do tego porównania zaciągnąć lodówkę, to trzeba by weń postawić szklankę z ciepłą wodą przykrytą wełną, a nad nią membranę i sprawdzić wynik, tj. czy woda się wykropli na zewnętrznej warstwie wełny czy dopiero na wyżej położonej membranie.  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nic się w lodówce nie szroni, bo przedmioty w niej są cieplejsze niż nawiewane powietrze do lodówki


Piękny wywód teoretyczny. Podobnie jak ze brakiem skraplania na membranie od początku oparty na błędnym założeniu, że nic się nie szroni.



Analogia jest taka, że wewnątrz lodówki jest cieplej (tak jak w wełnie, ogrzewanej od dołu, a chłodzonej od strony membrany), niż na ścianie lodówki (bo membrana jest zimniejsza - oddziela ona przecież wnętrze poddasza od świata zewnętrznego)

----------


## annatulipanna

> My mamy w ING. W dwoch transzach tylko i wyplaca na podstawie zdjec i dziennika budowy.


My też mamy w ING. Trzy transze, z czego pierwsza zawierała prawie 90% procent kwoty całego kredytu. Super sprawa, bo dom wybudowałam z tej pierwszej transzy. Za to na ostatnią czekam i czekam  :WTF:  Nie wiem, o co chodzi, bo poprzednie transze były bardzo szybko. Czekam na ostatnie 10 tyś.  :big lol:  i nie mogę się doczekać.

*aghata86*, gratuluję SSO. Piękna sprawa  :wink: 






> Brak analogii do omawianej sytuacji. 
> 
> Nic się w lodówce nie szroni, bo przedmioty w niej są cieplejsze niż nawiewane powietrze do lodówki -- co więcej punkt rosy występuje na wymienniku lodówki przed doprowadzeniem do komory, zatem do środka jest nadmuchiwane już osuszone powietrze. 
> 
> Jeśli zaś mowa o "przedpotopowych" lodówkach (tj. pewnie mających ponad 20 lat) gdzie nie było nawiewu powietrza, a wymiennik był bezpośrednio na ścianie komory, to tam właśnie występował punkt rosy gdzie się skraplała i zamarzała woda  (stąd te skorupy i konieczność rozmrażania lodówek). 
> 
> W omawianej sytuacji natomiast mamy wełnę, która od strony membrany posiada podobną temperaturę powietrza, a gdy przez wełnę przedziera się CIEPLEJSZE niż za wełną i WILGOTNE powietrze. Jak mniemam pewnie już gdzieś w 1/3 od zewnętrznej powierzchni wełny może pojawić się temperatura odpowiednia do wystąpienia punktu rosy. 
> 
> Jakby chcieć do tego porównania zaciągnąć lodówkę, to trzeba by weń postawić szklankę z ciepłą wodą przykrytą wełną, a nad nią membranę i sprawdzić wynik, tj. czy woda się wykropli na zewnętrznej warstwie wełny czy dopiero na wyżej położonej membranie.



Z tą lodówką, to ja już nie wiem, czy *Myjk*, czy *Kaizen* ma rację. Ja kupiłam 9 lat temu dobrą lodówkę Elektroluxa i śmiga, jak nowa. Nic się nie szroni, jak pakuję do niej większą ilość zakupionych produktów, to włączam opcję "zakupy" i wewnątrz chodzi dodatkowy wentylatorek. Nigdy zawartość lodówki nie była oszroniona, czy mokra. Natomiast, wiem, że produkty wewnątrz lodówki nie mogą dotykać tylnej ścianki (nadal muszę o tym czasem przypominać mężowi  :wink: ). Przy stałym kontakcie z tą ścianką, produkty są mokre. 
Więc może z wełną dotykającą membrany, będzie podobnie?
A z drugiej strony membrana od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz powinna mieć zbliżoną temperaturę. Przecież izolacja dachu ma zapobiegać przedostawaniu się ciepłego powietrza z domu? Wełna nie powinna być "ciepła", tylko to ciepło zatrzymać we wnętrzu. Wilgoci w wełnie też nie powinno być specjalnie dużo w domu ze sprawną wentylacją i poprawnie wykonaną izolacją. 
Ogólnie temat bardzo ciekawy, na szczęście mnie nie dotyczy, więc nie będę się nad tym rozwodziła.

Napomknę tylko, że obecnie mam włączone ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu, a dach jeszcze nie izolowany. Także biegam i oglądam membranę, jak się sytuacja ma pod dachem. A ma się następująco: W pomieszczeniach ogrzewanych membrana jest sucha, mokra jest na stryszku i w pomieszczeniu bez ogrzewania (garderobie). Jak otwieram okna i wychładzam poddasze, na stryszku sytuacja ulega poprawie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Piękny wywód teoretyczny. Podobnie jak ze brakiem skraplania na membranie od początku oparty na błędnym założeniu, że nic się nie szroni.


Na fotce widać wodę która znajduje się tam głównie w wyniku wyciągania wody z produktów, a nie nawiewania wody z powietrzem z zewnątrz. To tak jakby w naszym przykładzie ZA WATĄ, a między membraną, znajdowało się coś, co oddaje wodę. 




> Analogia jest taka, że wewnątrz lodówki jest cieplej (tak jak w wełnie, ogrzewanej od dołu, a chłodzonej od strony membrany), niż na ścianie lodówki (bo membrana jest zimniejsza - oddziela ona przecież wnętrze poddasza od świata zewnętrznego)


Membrana oddziela tylko od wilgoci -- nie jest izolatorem termicznym. Dlatego pytałem czy tam znacznie większe różnice w temperaturze są. Wg mnie nie (bo im zimniej na zewnątrz, tym bardziej w stronę waty przesuwa chłód a co za tym idzie także punkt rosy), i dlatego przy wełnie, a nawet pewnie trochę bardziej wgłąb, panują zbliżone temperatury jak przy membranie. 

Ps. przychodzą Wam powiadomienia? U mnie od 3 dni praktycznie cisza, tutaj pojawiło się dwanaście postów, a mi przyszło dzisiaj jedno powiadomienie, i to o poście kaszpira, ostatnim przezeń opublikowanym w tym wątku (czyli dwa dni wstecz).

----------


## Myjk

> Nic się nie szroni, jak pakuję do niej większą ilość zakupionych produktów, to włączam opcję "zakupy" i wewnątrz chodzi dodatkowy wentylatorek. Nigdy zawartość lodówki nie była oszroniona, czy mokra.


U mnie też nie ma wody, a tym bardziej szronu...




> Natomiast, wiem, że produkty wewnątrz lodówki nie mogą dotykać tylnej ścianki (nadal muszę o tym czasem przypominać mężowi ). Przy stałym kontakcie z tą ścianką, produkty są mokre.


W mej lodówce LG trzeba uważać żeby nie stawiać "mokrych" rzeczy przy nawiewach tylnej ścianki, szczególnie zamkniętych w szczelnych pojemnikach. Już nie raz lodówka zamroziła w ten sposób śmietanę czy margarynę wcześniej wytrącając zeń wodę.  :sad: 




> Wilgoci w wełnie też nie powinno być specjalnie dużo w domu ze sprawną wentylacją i poprawnie wykonaną izolacją.


Też uważam, że ta dyskusja jest akademicka.  :wink:  Problem występuje nie z powodu szczeliny lub jej braku, a z powodu nadmiernej ilości wody w powietrzu pod watą. Tj. jak się wsadzi do lodówki szklankę z ciepłą wodą to też pewnie się woda poskrapla.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na fotce widać wodę która znajduje się tam głównie w wyniku wyciągania wody z produktów,


Tak jest. Z wnętrza. Domu czy lodówki - ten sam mechanizm. Tak samo wełna stawia nikły opór parze wodnej jak powietrze w lodówce.

I słusznie annatulipanna przywołała przykład z czymś dotykającym tej ścianki - najfajniej na tekturowej wytłaczance z jajkami to widać. Jak dotyka, co wsysa wilgoć. Jak nic nie dotyka ścianki, to wilgoć wcześniej czy później odparowuje albo spływa. A w wytłaczance potrafi tez zamarznąć. I nie musi być żadnego ruchu powietrza. Wystarczy dyfuzja pary.





> Membrana oddziela tylko od wilgoci -- nie jest izolatorem termicznym.


Każdy materiał ma opór cieplny. A przyzwoita membrana, o gramaturze z 250, to całkiem niezła "kurtka".
Do tego membrana staje się "ścianką lodówki", gdy za oknem chłód. To ona jest najzimniejsza, bo im głębiej w stronę powierzchni ogrzewanej, tym cieplej.

I nie, to nie jest dyskusja akademicka. Podawałem film praktyka. Podawałem zdjęcia praktyków. To się dzieje naprawdę. I szkodzi izolacji.

Z mojej strony EOsT - ktoś nie wierzy, niech sobie dotyka wełną do membrany. Ja bym tego sobie nie robił.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ps. przychodzą Wam powiadomienia? U mnie od 3 dni praktycznie cisza, tutaj pojawiło się dwanaście postów, a mi przyszło dzisiaj jedno powiadomienie, i to o poście kaszpira, ostatnim przezeń opublikowanym w tym wątku (czyli dwa dni wstecz).


Z tymi powiadomieniami to różnie bywa. Nic z tym nie zrobisz. Coś forum nie domaga. Też ostatnio o to pytałam. Nie miałam powiadomień ponad 2 tygodnie. Teraz przychodzą, ale niezbyt systematycznie. Już z przyzwyczajenia nie sprawdzam powiadomień na mailu, tylko loguję się na forum i sprawdzam w USTAWIENIACH, kto, co i gdzie napisał  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

To jest jakiś temat o lodówkach?????

----------


## annatulipanna

> To jest jakiś temat o lodówkach?????


No a co myślałeś?? Musimy być obcykani w każdym temacie  :wink:  
Także, jeśli planujesz izolację dachu z wełny pod membraną, to zabieraj się do nauki o lodówkach  :big lol:   Z tym nie ma żartów  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

No dobra. A jeśli ja chcę papę i pełne deskowanie bez żadnej membrany? Jak wtedy wygląda sprawa z wilgocią? Jak powinny wyglądać warstwy izolacji na takim dachu?

----------


## annatulipanna

*Kamilo*, przy pełnym deskowaniu nie ma dylematów  :wink: . Musisz mieć szczelinę wentylacyjną między wełną a poszyciem dachu. Ale masz dobrze  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Tak jest. Z wnętrza. Domu czy lodówki - ten sam mechanizm. Tak samo wełna stawia nikły opór parze wodnej jak powietrze w lodówce.
> I słusznie annatulipanna przywołała przykład z czymś dotykającym tej ścianki - najfajniej na tekturowej wytłaczance z jajkami to widać. Jak dotyka, co wsysa wilgoć. Jak nic nie dotyka ścianki, to wilgoć wcześniej czy później odparowuje albo spływa. A w wytłaczance potrafi tez zamarznąć. I nie musi być żadnego ruchu powietrza. Wystarczy dyfuzja pary.


Nie jest to ten sam mechanizm, ponieważ ścianka lodówki nie jest paroprzepuszczalna tak jak membrana. Dodatkowo brak przepływu powietrza w tym miejscu ten efekt nasila, wprost przeciwnie niż przy membranie. 




> Każdy materiał ma opór cieplny. A przyzwoita membrana, o gramaturze z 250, to całkiem niezła "kurtka".


Żeby udowodnić swoją rację zaraz dojdziesz do stwierdzenia, że membraną można ocieplać elewację... Tymczasem nadal nie wiadomo jaka różnica temperatur jest pomiędzy wewnętrzną częścią membrany a zewnętrzną częścią oddalonej o 4cm wełny. 




> Do tego membrana staje się "ścianką lodówki", gdy za oknem chłód. To ona jest najzimniejsza, bo im głębiej w stronę powierzchni ogrzewanej, tym cieplej.


Ale nadal przy powierzchni wełny może być już na tyle chłodno, że to tam dojdzie do punktu rosy -- i nie ma siły, woda się tam wykropli, bo takie są prawa fizyki a nie chciejstwo, że ma się wykroplić dopiero na membranie.




> I nie, to nie jest dyskusja akademicka. Podawałem film praktyka. Podawałem zdjęcia praktyków. To się dzieje naprawdę. I szkodzi izolacji.


Zdjęcia i opisy praktyków mówią, że nadmierna ilość wilgoci tam szła...

----------


## Kamila.

> *Kamilo*, przy pełnym deskowaniu nie ma dylematów . Musisz mieć szczelinę wentylacyjną między wełną a poszyciem dachu.


Dziękuję Aniu  :smile: 




> Ale masz dobrze


Czy dobrze, to się dopiero okaże  :big grin:  Na pewno tradycyjnie  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

Podpowiedzcie proszę jakiej taśmy użyliście podklejając membranę pod kontrłatami.

----------


## annatulipanna

*Doli*, jeśli chodzi Ci o uszczelnienie membrany w miejscu nabicia papiaków to ja użyłam taśmy *ivt repair*



Nie jest to popularny zabieg i mało kto, tak robi. Moi wykonawcy też uważali, że to bez sensu  :wink: 
Taśma jest świetna. Wszelkie uszkodzenia membrany też nią łataliśmy, a także przejścia rur wentylacyjnych, czy okien dachowych również były uszczelniane tą taśmą.

----------


## Doli.

> *Doli*, jeśli chodzi Ci o uszczelnienie membrany w miejscu nabicia papiaków to ja użyłam taśmy *ivt repair*
> 
> 
> 
> Nie jest to popularny zabieg i mało kto, tak robi. Moi wykonawcy też uważali, że to bez sensu 
> Taśma jest świetna. Wszelkie uszkodzenia membrany też nią łataliśmy, a także przejścia rur wentylacyjnych, czy okien dachowych również były uszczelniane tą taśmą.


Dzięki  :smile:  A ile Ci poszło tej taśmy na dach (względem jakiej powierzchni)? Bo rozumiem, że mówimy o tym samym? Wykonawcy naklejali te taśmę pod kontrłaty?
*EDYTA:* znalazłam w Twoim dzienniku, że mówimy o tym samym. Podtrzymuję pytanie ile Ci tego poszło  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Już nie pamiętam, czy kupiłam 3, czy 4 takie taśmy. Raczej 4  :wink:  Powierzchnia dachu ok. 160m2. Przypomnę, że od wysokości stropu nad poddaszem, ku kalenicy, już nie dali u mnie tej taśmy  :mad:   Mimo, że prosiłam. Ale uznali, że na poddaszu nieużytkowym, jest to niepotrzebne. 
W każdym razie zostało mi tej taśmy trochę, po uszczelnieniu okien, wyłazu dachowego i innych przejść przez dach.

----------


## pablo8704

Witajcie,
w końcu mamy poziom "0"  :wiggle: 
Teraz zbieranie materiałów na kolejne prace wczesnej wiosny  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kaizen

> Witajcie,
> w końcu mamy poziom "0" 
> Teraz zbieranie materiałów na kolejne prace wczesnej wiosny


Jak jeszcze nie zaschło porządnie, to zatrzyj te kanty. Teraz drobiazg, a jak przyjdzie do układania papy to będzie przeszkadzało i dużo więcej pracy ze skuciem.

Te rury to osłonowe? Czy tyle wystają te właściwe?

----------


## pablo8704

Zdjęcie sprzed 2 tygodni, nie było kiedy wstawić tak więc teraz to już popij wodą...
Rury "osłonowe" bo niektóre kolanka kończyły się np w połowie chudziaka. Zabezpieczone folią i pianką, bez uszczelek. Później wystarczy je wyjąć, włożyć uszczelkę i wstawić właściwą rurę.
Liczę na to że kanty trochę się zedrą podczas kolejnych prac (murowanie), a co się nie zedrze to będę ja zdzierał :/

----------


## Myjk

Jak macie u siebie zrobione odpowietrzenie kanalizy? Jak wypuszczę je na piętrze za pralką i suszarką w pralni (a to z kolei będzie podpięte do kolanka przy toalecie) przez elewację to będzie dobrze?

----------


## pablo8704

Ja na razie wypuszczam na poddasze, potem prawdę powiedziawszy nie wiem - będę się martwił ale chyba zrobię tak jak piszesz, przez elewację albo dach.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jak macie u siebie zrobione odpowietrzenie kanalizy? Jak wypuszczę je na piętrze za pralką i suszarką w pralni (a to z kolei będzie podpięte do kolanka przy toalecie) przez elewację to będzie dobrze?


Ja mam rurę wypuszczoną na piętrze za WC i prysznicem, w ścianie działowej. Dalej idzie wzdłuż krokwi na poddaszu nieużytkowym i wychodzi przez dach.
W ścianie nie chciałabym mieć kolejnej kratki  :no:  W dachu montujesz dachówkę z kominkiem i po sprawie. Szczególnie, jak nie masz okien dachowych i nie musisz przestrzegać wymaganych odległości  :wink: 

U mnie wygląda to tak:

----------


## Myjk

> Ja mam rurę wypuszczoną na piętrze za WC i prysznicem, w ścianie działowej. Dalej idzie wzdłuż krokwi na poddaszu nieużytkowym i wychodzi przez dach.
> W ścianie nie chciałabym mieć kolejnej kratki  W dachu montujesz dachówkę z kominkiem i po sprawie. Szczególnie, jak nie masz okien dachowych i nie musisz przestrzegać wymaganych odległości


Czemu szkodzi kratka w elewacji? Wg mnie łatwiej i taniej ją wykonać. Ja z kolei w dachu nie chcę dziur.  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Czemu szkodzi kratka w elewacji? Wg mnie łatwiej i taniej ją wykonać. Ja z kolei w dachu nie chcę dziur.


Heh... no chyba niczemu nie szkodzi  :wink:  Ja nie chcę kolejnych dziur w ścianie (już mam dwie od wentylacji). Ani to ładne, ani to lepsze od dziury w dachu  :big tongue: 
Zresztą u mnie ściana kolankowa jest bardzo niska, w szczytowej bym się nie zgodziła, a przecież to jest odpowietrzenie wysokie, więc w moim przypadku mogło być tylko w dachu  :wink: 
Ty masz pełne piętro, to może by się dało. Ale co z odległościami od okien??
Ja tam wolę dziurawić dom w miejscach nieużytkowych, jeśli jest taka możliwość.

----------


## Hellenaj

*Swieja* mnie się Twój dom podoba, więc jak dla mnie to prosze wrzucaj inspiracje  :wink:  też mam czerwony dach, więć może stąd ta solidarność  :big grin:   :big grin: 
*
Wojak65* u nas nie ma najmniejszej szansy na pracę męża na budowie, tak serio, to bardziej opłaca mu się wziąć w pracy nadgodziny i zlecić prace komuś innemu niż żeby on miał to robić. Prostu rachunek w naszej sytuacji. Czas wykonania dajmy na to takeij instalacji VM to nie tylko czas na montaż, to też godizny poświęcona na wertowanie stron, naukę, wymianę doświadczeń i te popełnieanie błędów i ich naprawianie. w naszej sytuacji nie ma to żadnego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego. 
Jak najbardziej rozumiem jednak Twój punkt widzenia i brawo za samodzielną pracę.

Odnośnie izolacji dachu - u mnie będzie na stropie, a dokładniej w dolnym pasie wiązara, raczej będzie to wełna. 
Z uwagi też na te nieszczęsne wiązary pojawiła się kwestia braku ścianek szczytowych w miejscu przejscia salonuu w taras i zadaszenia nad wejsciem - wiazary są tak ustawione, że powstaje przerwa nad ścianą nośną przez którą na luzie może sobie wejść co bardziej sprawny człek..... umówiona jestem z kierownikiem na oględziny, trzbea podjąc decyzję czy zabić te dziury płytami osb, czy tak gdzie się da podmurować ytongiem... Na etapie projektu niestety nie wyłapałam tego, projektant oczywiście tez nie. :mad:  nie mam teraz fotki pod ręką, o co mi dokładnie chodzi, jutro postaram się wrzucić, może i Wy coś doradzicie?

Odpowietrzenie kanalizacji bedę miała kominkiem dachowym.

Poza tym ostatnio baaardzo intensywny czas, okna wstawione, brama tez, w piątek lecą drzwi. w tym tygodniu wszedł elektryk i hydraulik, zrobione sa juz podejścia pod wodę i osadzone puszki.  Dziś miałam spotkanie z panem od alarmu i monitoringu. Dostałam już wycenę instalacji i troszkę mi się słabo zrobiło ekhm..... Generalnie ostatnie dni to sprint u nas - zupełnie niechcący tak wyszło.... Gdyby to się zadziało miesiąc temu to jeszcze bym się na tynki zdecydowała ,ale w tej sytaucji to już tylko wiosna....

Hydraulik zaproponował jednak zrobienie wylewek jeszcze w tym roku, tynki zostawić na wiosnę, co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu?

Żeby było śmieszniej, dach "się robi" czytaj nadal jest nieskończony. Miałam już poważną rozmowę z szefem ekipy, od dwóch dni karnie jednak zapierdzielają, wiec jest nadzieja na porycie dachu do końca roku.

Aha, w całym domu robimy podłogówkę, z racji na wielkość domu będą dwa rozdzielacze, jak wygląda to u Was? ile macie rozdzielaczy? gdzie planujecie je umieścić?



uffff chyba tyle chciałam... trzymajcie się ciepło bocianki

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ja mam rurę wypuszczoną na piętrze za WC i prysznicem, w ścianie działowej. Dalej idzie wzdłuż krokwi na poddaszu nieużytkowym i wychodzi przez dach.
> W ścianie nie chciałabym mieć kolejnej kratki  W dachu montujesz dachówkę z kominkiem i po sprawie. Szczególnie, jak nie masz okien dachowych i nie musisz przestrzegać wymaganych odległości 
> 
> U mnie wygląda to tak:


U mnie odpowietrzenie kanalizy jest podobnie wyprowadzone i ... będę musiał modyfikować  :sad: 

Kupiłem ładny i drogi kominek (bo zamiennika brak) i okazało się że wentylacja jest za nisko i zapewne wiatr "zwiewa" z dachu smrodek ...
I niestety smrodek jest wyczuwalny i to mocno  :sad: 

Mnie czeka na wiosnę "przebudowa" i będę musiał wyprowadzić odpowietrzenie kanalizacji sporo wyżej . Na szczęście na szczycie domu mam kratkę wentylacyjną i przez nią wyprowadzę rurę powyżej kalenicy ...

W starym domu problemu nie miałem z zapachami ale tam miałem rurkę poprowadzoną w kominie wentylacyjnym i wyprowadzoną powyżej komina ...

I z tego co sie teraz orientowałem odpowietrzenie kanalizacji powinno być umieszczone sporo powyżej kalenicy ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Prostu rachunek w naszej sytuacji. Czas wykonania dajmy na to takeij instalacji VM to nie tylko czas na montaż, to też godizny poświęcona na wertowanie stron, naukę, wymianę doświadczeń i te popełnieanie błędów i ich naprawianie. w naszej sytuacji nie ma to żadnego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego.


Sama potem podajesz przykład, że zlecenie wcale nie oznacza zbędności godzin poświęconych na wertowanie stron, naukę itd.
Niestety, nawet jak zlecasz, a nie poczytasz - to masz spore szanse na fuszerkę. Pieniędzmi nie zagwarantujesz dobrej jakości choćbyś brała najdroższych wykonawców. Dlatego tak czy inaczej warto poczytać, żeby chociaż poznać, który wykonawca gada składnie.




> Hydraulik zaproponował jednak zrobienie wylewek jeszcze w tym roku, tynki zostawić na wiosnę, co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu?


Było o tym kilka dyskusji.
IMO najpierw tynki, potem wylewki. Tynk trudno zrobić równiutko na samym dole - jak jest przed wylewkami, to żaden problem. Do tego kwestia dylatacji i możliwość pracowania posadzki/opierania się o nią tynku. Jak masz najpierw tynki, to wylewka ma pełną swobodę. A jak oprze się na niej tynk, to przy wygrzewaniu może być problem, jak się wylewka zacznie wyginać.

----------


## Wojak65

Moja rura odpowietrzająca instalację kanalizacyjną biegnie w ostatniej łazience w pionie WC. 
Podobnie jak *annatulipanna* mam kominek dachowy i nigdy nie rozważałem kratki w elewacji (estetyka).

Odnośnie WM *Hellenaj*  ja również niestety nie mam czasu na nic aby wykonać w swoim zakresie ale postawiłem sobie za cel dla samego siebie że do WM się przyłożę i wykonam ją sam poświęcając na to cały weekend.
Odnośnie czytania i wertowania stron w internecie *kaizen* ma rację, muszisz być na bieżąco prawie ze wszystkim żeby nasi "pseudo fachowcy" nie wykonali pracy jak im jest najwygodniej i najtaniej - niestety w 99% tak się u nas w kraju buduje...

Co do tynków i wylewek (pomijając aspekt który przytoczył *kaizen* - czyli jakość wykonania) uwzględniając porę roku i temperatury jakie panują w tej chwili nigdy nie robił bym wylewek jeśli dom w środku nie jest ogrzewany (choć +5 stopni).
Weź sobie czas który potrzebują tynki na wyschnięcie a ile na to samo potrzebuje wylewka. Tynki już po 3 dniach stają się w miarę suche i w dalszym czasie nic im nie zaszkodzi natomiast to że wylewka po 3 dniach jest już w miarę "sucha" z góry potrzebuje ona min miesiąc na wyschnięcie i dopiero później proces wygrzewania (choć w takich warunkach czas ten znacząco się wydłuży), więc odradzam bo popęka

----------


## annatulipanna

> U mnie odpowietrzenie kanalizy jest podobnie wyprowadzone i ... będę musiał modyfikować 
> 
> Kupiłem ładny i drogi kominek (bo zamiennika brak) i okazało się że wentylacja jest za nisko i zapewne wiatr "zwiewa" z dachu smrodek ...
> I niestety smrodek jest wyczuwalny i to mocno 
> 
> Mnie czeka na wiosnę "przebudowa" i będę musiał wyprowadzić odpowietrzenie kanalizacji sporo wyżej . Na szczęście na szczycie domu mam kratkę wentylacyjną i przez nią wyprowadzę rurę powyżej kalenicy ...
> 
> W starym domu problemu nie miałem z zapachami ale tam miałem rurkę poprowadzoną w kominie wentylacyjnym i wyprowadzoną powyżej komina ...
> 
> I z tego co sie teraz orientowałem odpowietrzenie kanalizacji powinno być umieszczone sporo powyżej kalenicy ...



U mnie kominek wentylacyjny jest z dala od okien i sporo od nich wyżej niż narzucają przepisy, także mam nadzieję, że z podwiewaniem "zapachów" nie będzie problemu. Nie spotkałam się z kominkami wentylacyjnymi umieszczanymi powyżej kalenicy  :ohmy:   Nie wyglądałoby to zbyt estetycznie. Co innego, kiedy możemy to wyprowadzić kominem wentylacyjnym, wtedy będzie powyżej kalenicy  :wink:  


Nasz kominek jest bardzo blisko kalenicy, także myślę, że będzie ok  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

dziękuję za opinie.
co do wylewek jestem raczej na nie, jednak zawsze ten cień niepewności jest, wiaodmo  :wink: 

Co do samodzielenj pracy - *Kaizen*, w zadnym wypadku nie przeczę sama swoim słowom - owszem zarówno przy zlecaniu prac jak i przy samodzielnym montażu trzeba mieć określoną wiedzę i trzeba poświęcić na nią czas. Ale też właśnie za to płacę zlecając - za część tej wiedzy, której sama nie będę uzyskiwała - nie zrobię sama projektu, nie będę poświęcała czasu na przeliczenie ile czego potrzeba, na zamówienie materiałów itd.  Tutaj zdaję się na firmę zlecającą - na której wybranie oczywiście też poświęcam czas, ( choć nie w takim zakresie jak na samodzielnbe poznanie zasad instalacji VM) aby podpisać z nią umowę i w razie ew błędów domagać się od nich na podstawie umowy naprawy usterek. 
Do takiej samodzeilnej pracy dochodzą też koszty narzędzi - których ja nie mam. Nie zapominajmy też o tym, że niektórzy ludzie po prostu nie mają smykałki do prac manualnych i nawet przy wbijaniu gwoździa potrafią zrobić sobie i otoczeniu krzywdę  :wink:  Wszytko to zebrane razem sprawia, że nie opłaca nam się poświęcać własnego czasu na rzeczy, na których się nie znamy - zdecydowanie bardziej opłaca nam się robić to co potrafimy, wykonywać swoją pracę, zarobić za to pieniądze i potem zlecić komuś wykonanie innej pracy, na której ten ktoś się zna ( albo przynajmniej powinien  :wink: )
Absoultnie nie mówię, że robienie samemu jest złe - jeśli ktoś ma takei możliwośći, albo po prostu  - taki cel sobie ustanowił to niech tak robi i to jest bardzo fajne  :smile:  
Warto też wziąć pod uwagę, że robienie częsci prac samemu nie sprawia z automatu że zrobimy to dobrze - tak samo jak zlecenie firmie nie daje gwarancji 100% jakości. Oczywiście, pieniądze nie zapewnią wybitnej jakości, ale samodzielna praca też nie  :wink:  Takie porównywanie nie ma sensu.  
Obecnie jestem w temacie sprawy, gdzie "samorób" remontował dom, który później z róznych przyczyn był tematem sporu w sądzie.  W czasie ekspertyzy okazało się, że wiele prac wykoannych przez tego samouka było wykonanych niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną .Oczywiście nie jest toi powód do generalizowania, czego w zadnycm wypadku nie robię. Chce pokazać, że każdy system prac ma swoje wady i zalety, nie przekonuję nikogo do swoich wyborów a  jedynie przedstawiam mój  i mojego męża punkt widzenia.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale też właśnie za to płacę zlecając - za część tej wiedzy, której sama nie będę uzyskiwała - nie zrobię sama projektu, nie będę poświęcała czasu na przeliczenie ile czego potrzeba, na zamówienie materiałów itd.  Tutaj zdaję się na firmę zlecającą - na której wybranie oczywiście też poświęcam czas, ( choć nie w takim zakresie jak na samodzielnbe poznanie zasad instalacji VM) aby podpisać z nią umowę i w razie ew błędów domagać się od nich na podstawie umowy naprawy usterek.


VM to u Ciebie wentylacja mechaniczna?
Fajny przykład i akurat mam na tapecie.
Projekt wentylacji dostałem razem z projektem katalogowym. Można zamówić też z materiałami na stronie pe-flex.



Centrala Aeris 350, 200mb r-vent. 
Tylko po co tak naokoło mam jechać z tymi przewodami na nieużytkowym poddaszu? Po co mi tak duże różnice długości przewodów co utrudnia zestrojenie instalacji, kosztują rury i zwiększa prądożerność wentylatorów? Kupiłem 150mb pe-flex i jeszcze nie ułożyłem do końca, ale wygląda mi, że jeszcze zostanie.

Narzędzia? Nożyk do pe-flexa dostałem razem z materiałem. Co jeszcze trzeba? Może wiertarka - choć kładąc na stropie można nie mocować.




> Wszytko to zebrane razem sprawia, że nie opłaca nam się poświęcać własnego czasu na rzeczy, na których się nie znamy


To w końcu nie rozumiem. Czytasz i poznajesz się, czy zdajesz się na "fachowców"? Jak nie opłaca Ci się poświęcić ze dwóch dni, żeby zaoszczędzić 5-8K zł + VAT na robociźnie to zazdraszczam zarobków  :big tongue: 

A co do wiary w gwarancję - mnie pozbawiły zapisy w ofertach, które stwierdzają, że tracę gwarancję jak zamontuję przed całkowitym wykończeniem domu. A jak zamówisz ekipę, to przecież będą to widzieli.




> Warto też wziąć pod uwagę, że robienie częsci prac samemu nie sprawia z automatu że zrobimy to dobrze - tak samo jak zlecenie firmie nie daje gwarancji 100% jakości.


Z mojego doświadczenia - masz szanse graniczące z pewnością, że jak zrobisz sama, to zrobisz lepiej, niż firma na którą trafisz, gdy jej dobrze nie dopilnujesz. Dopilnowanie wymaga dobrego wgryzienia się w temat. Więc wiedzę trzeba mieć niezależnie od tego, czy zlecasz, czy robisz sama. Pozostaje kwestia narzędzi, uciążliwości pracy i potrzebnej wprawy. Wiadomo, że postawienie samemu więźby to wyższa szkoła jazdy. Murowanie - ciężka, fizyczna praca i przy braku wprawy i narzędzi inwestor więcej zarobi w swoim fachu, niż wyda na murarzy. Do tego tu wychodzi synergia zgranej ekipy.
Ale są prace, gdzie inwestor może sporo zaoszczędzić i zrobi to lepiej bez wprawy, niż ekipa. Tyle, że będzie to dłużej trwało. I wentylacja mechaniczna (zwłaszcza przy układaniu na stropie) oraz układanie styropianu na podłogach to świetne przykłady.

----------


## Wojak65

Moje wyceny WM które dostałem (5 firm) a realne koszty które pokryłem wykonując ją we własnym zakresie zaoszczędziłem 5kPLN - od najtańszej !
Od najdroższej było by to 8kPLN. Więc za 2 dni własnej pracy (niezbyt trudnej wykonanej tylko samemu) jest nad czym się zastanawiać.
Ale też jak pisze Hellenaj niektórych równie prostych prac sam już nie wykonam bo po prostu nie mam na to czasu. 
Każdy musi sobie sam odpowiedzieć na pytanie za co jest w stanie zapłacić a na co ma czas i może zrobić sam.

150mb przewodu pe-flexa starczyło mi na ułożenie całej WM w parterówce 130m2 i jeszcze trochę zostało  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

A ja *Hellenaj*, w odróżnieniu od *Kaizena*, bardzo dobrze rozumiem, co masz na myśli  :wink: 
Mnóstwo czasu poświęcam na zaznajomienie się z każdym etapem budowy. Wentylację też przerabiałam szczegółowo, ale w życiu nie podjęłabym się samodzielnego rozkładania rur  :no:   Wiedza jest mi potrzebna do kontroli poczynionych prac przez fachowców, ewentualnie, do wyegzekwowania moich wytycznych. Dzięki jakiejkolwiek wiedzy z zakresu WM, już na wstępie mogłam ulepszyć nasz projekt, bo wiedziałam, co przewiduję w danym pomieszczeniu i co powinniśmy zmienić. Facet od reku tego nie wiedział i robił schemat rozprowadzenia rur na podstawie projektu budowlanego. Tak to zwykle wygląda.
Podobnie z płytą fundamentową. Już podczas projektowania, wiedziałam, że płyta będzie docelową posadzką i wszystko musi być przemyślane. Gdybym przed budową nie przygotowała się do tego tematu, nie miałabym dzisiaj rury doprowadzającej powietrze do kominka, nie miałabym izolacji pod drzwiami i oknami od podłogi, nie miałabym również możliwości zrobienia kabiny bezbrodzikowej. Nikt z fachowców nie pytał, co przewiduję na płycie. Projektowali, jak zwykle. 
Także wiedza jest nam niezwykle potrzebna nie tylko do pracy własnej. 
Ale, gdybym teraz miała męża dokształcać w tych tematach, żeby zaoszczędzić pieniądze wydane na fachowców, to chyba małżeństwo nie przetrwałoby tej próby  :wink:  Choć przez moment chciałam go zagonić do samodzielnej pracy  :cool:  Ale dla niego czas, to pieniądz. I zamiast marnować czas na naukę, a później na próby zabawy w majstra, woli zarabiać kasę na tym, na czym się zna. I w końcu to pojęłam i odpuściłam  :wink:  
Jak facet ma zacięcie do samodzielnej pracy na budowie i znajduje na to czas, to super sprawa. Zazdroszczę  i podziwiam. Ale nie każdy ma taką możliwość i ochotę na poświęcanie każdej wolnej chwili na budowę. 
 Także my musimy płacić za każdą robotę, ale za to do ewentualnych poprawek (a trochę ich było), wzywam fachowców, a nie męża  :big tongue:  Kosztuje nas to więcej kasy, ale mniej nerwów.

----------


## pablo8704

Pozwólcie że się włączę do tematu.
Mamy poziom "0". Prawie wszystko robiliśmy sami, tj pomagali: ojciec, teścio, szwagry, koledzy.
Mamy już ekipę która skoro wiosny będzie nam stawiać dom razem z dachem. Zrobilibyśmy to sami ale czas czas i jeszcze raz czas...
Początki naszych poczynań możecie znaleźć na blogu mojej żony:
www.bababuduje.eu

a od pewnego czasu zacząłem nagrywać filmiki kamerą sportową:

www.youtube.com/c/bababuduje

Kiedy dokończę wrzucanie wszystkich filmów (czyli do obecnego stanu "0") zrobimy podsumowanie kosztów oraz ile zaoszczędziliśmy na robieniu samemu  :bye: 

P.S.
Wiele prac można wykonać samemu, ale nie wszystko tak na prawdę się opłaca...

----------


## Hellenaj

[/QUOTE]
To w końcu nie rozumiem. Czytasz i poznajesz się, czy zdajesz się na "fachowców"? Jak nie opłaca Ci się poświęcić ze dwóch dni, żeby zaoszczędzić 5-8K zł + VAT na robociźnie to zazdraszczam zarobków  :big tongue: [/QUOTE]

 Jesli nie rozumiesz to wyjaśnię - czytam i poznaję, ale też zdaję się w pewnych kwestiach na fachowców.  Mam wrażenie, ze za wszelką cenę próbujesz udowodnić, ze brak własnej pracy na budowie jest jakimś nieporozumieniem.  faktycznie, pozostaje Ci zazdrościć nam zarobków  :smile:  

Kazien serio, nie opłaca mi się. Mam dwójkę malutkich dzieci, z trzecim jestem w ciąży. Fizycznie nie jestem w stanie wielu rzeczy zrobić. NA tym etapie życia dużo istotniejsze jest dla mnie spędzenie czasu z dziećmi niż udowadnianie całemu światu, że zrobię coś sama. Drugi dom mogę postawić jak dzieci będą starsze wtedy mogę go sobie od podstaw budować sama. Teraz jednak inne priorytety stoją na podium. Dom zawsze mogę zbudować, a czas maleńkości dzieci nigdy nie wróci.

Ba! Nawet ścian nie będziemy malować sami.

Podkreślam, w żadnym wypadku nie chcę udowadniać, że zlecenie prac jest lepsze bądź gorsze od samodzielnego ich wykonywania. Przedstawiam jedynie argumenty, dlaczego MY nie zdecydowaliśmy się na prace własne. Prowokujesz idiotyczną gównoburzę, która absolutnie niczego do mojego życia nie wnosi  :wink:  


Dzięki Anna za wykazanie zrozumienia  :wink:  Możliwe, że brak mi umiejętności pisania i nieumiejętnie opisałam Kaizenowi dlaczego dokonaliśmy takiego a nie innego wyboru  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Możliwe, że brak mi umiejętności pisania i nieumiejętnie opisałam Kaizenowi dlaczego dokonaliśmy takiego a nie innego wyboru


Napisalaś, że się finansowo nie opłaca. I ze fachowcy zrobią lepiej. Z tymi stwierdzeniami polemizuję. Daruj sobie fizjoligiczne wstawki, bo smierdzą i nie podnoszą kultury dyskusji.

----------


## pablo8704

jedni wolą sami, inni wolą zlecać
jeden woli czarne, drugi woli białe
........

Każdy ma swoje zdanie i robi jak chce

 :big tongue:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Napisalaś, że się finansowo nie opłaca. I ze fachowcy zrobią lepiej. Z tymi stwierdzeniami polemizuję. Daruj sobie fizjoligiczne wstawki, bo smierdzą i nie podnoszą kultury dyskusji.



Kaizen, nie opłaca się finansowo. Zarobki mamy takie, że nie opłaca nam się poświęcać czasu na samodzielne przygotowanie  i montaż wentylacji. Fachowcy zrobią to lepiej od nas na naszym obecnym etapie wiedzy.  Nie rozumiem z czym tu polemizować. 

Naprawdę nie rozumiem, szczerze się dziwię, jak możesz polemizować z naszymi decyzjami??? Kurcze, no nie kumam. Chcesz zmusić mnie do prac przy rozkładaniu instalacji? 
Nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć swoimi postami.

Przepraszam, ale nie pamiętam, ktoś pisał o ING - my w umowie mamy podany czas na wypłatę transz do 10 dni.... oczywiście pośrednik twierdził, że zwykle jest szybciej, jednak pierwsza transza była u nas po 10 dniach właśnie   :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

To zglupialem. Zarabiacie więcej, niż 2500zł dziennie na rękę, a budujecie z kredytu? A wiary w fachowców u kogoś, kto przeglada FM tez nie rozumiem.

Nie polemizuje z decyzjami, tylko z argumentacją.

----------


## Hellenaj

> To zglupialem. Zarabiacie więcej, niż 2500zł dziennie na rękę, a budujecie z kredytu? A wiary w fachowców u kogoś, kto przeglada FM tez nie rozumiem.
> 
> Nie polemizuje z decyzjami, tylko z argumentacją.


Kaizen naprawdę na całą sprawę związaną z reku poświęciłeś 16 godzin?

Jeśli tak, to zastanów się nad otworzeniem swojego biznesu w tej dziedzinie, bo mógłbyś nieźle zarabiać. Gość od reku powiedział mi, ze potrzebują około dwóch dni roboczych na rozłozenie całej instalacji ( dom dość spory). Potem jeden dzień jeszcze na powieszenie centrali, podłączenie jej i zaproprogramowanie. Do tego czas na przygotowanie projektu, przeliczenie wszystkiego. wychodzi na to, że ekipie zajmuje to przynajmnniej 3 dni robocze. Zakładając, ze jestem laikiem doliczyłabym przynajmniej połowę czasu, który poświęciła ekipa, czyli 1,5 dnia daje nam to 4,5 dnia roboczego. Licząc po 8 godizn, daje nam to w sumie 36 godzin. 
Przeliczając to - tak, nie opłaca mi się finansowo.
Jesli jednak Ty jesteś w stanie wykonać te prace szybciej, to naprawdę szczerze gratuluję i polecam rozważenie mojej propozycji odnośnie własnej firmy od montażu reku

----------


## Wekto

> Przeliczając to - tak, nie opłaca mi się finansowo.


Gdzie tu się daje lajki  :tongue:  ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen naprawdę na całą sprawę związaną z reku poświęciłeś 16 godzin?


Jeszcze nie skończyłem instalacji. Jak dotąd jedno popołudnie z ojcem - jakieś 6-7 rbh. Zrobione więcej niż połowę instalacji.
Wojak65  pisał, że miał podobnie - że dwa dni pracy zaoszczędziły mu 5-8K zł.




> Jeśli tak, to zastanów się nad otworzeniem swojego biznesu w tej dziedzinie, bo mógłbyś nieźle zarabiać. Gość od reku powiedział mi, ze potrzebują około dwóch dni roboczych na rozłozenie całej instalacji ( dom dość spory).


Ja mam mały. I wyceny tak na jakieś 5-7K netto od rozdzielaczy na samą robociznę. Reku i jego montaż to osobna kwestia. Proste rozwinięcie przewodów na stropie i włożenie skrzynek rozprężnych do przygotowanych wcześniej przepustów w stropie. Parterówka.




> Potem jeden dzień jeszcze na powieszenie centrali, podłączenie jej i zaproprogramowanie. Do tego czas na przygotowanie projektu, przeliczenie wszystkiego. wychodzi na to, że ekipie zajmuje to przynajmnniej 3 dni robocze.


U mnie ekipa pewnie wszystko by w jeden dzień zrobiła (cała instalacja łącznie z rekuperatorem). Projekt na pe-flex kosztuje 200zł brutto. Ja miałem razem z projektem katalogowym.

Rekuperator planowałem kupić z montażem, bo jest na tyle drogi, że przez VAT 8% zamiast 23% montaż wychodzi gratis albo i taniej, niż przy samodzielnym montażu. Ale oferenci odstraszyli mnie zastrzeżeniem, że mogę zainstalować dopiero po wykończeniu domu. Więc kupiłem używany rekuperator i sam zamontuję. I zamiast 18-20K brutto wentylacja będzie mnie kosztowała z 5,5K zł brutto (jak wymienię wymiennik w rekuperatorze na oryginał recair).





> Zakładając, ze jestem laikiem doliczyłabym przynajmniej połowę czasu, który poświęciła ekipa, czyli 1,5 dnia daje nam to 4,5 dnia roboczego. Licząc po 8 godizn, daje nam to w sumie 36 godzin.


I za Twój dom masz ofertę na 5K zł na robociznę? To tanio. Jakbym miał zapłacić ze 2K to bym pewnie się zastanawiał.





> Jesli jednak Ty jesteś w stanie wykonać te prace szybciej, to naprawdę szczerze gratuluję i polecam rozważenie mojej propozycji odnośnie własnej firmy od montażu reku


A dziękuję. Nie sprawia mi to frajdy. Raz można sobie położyć. Do tego obstawiam, że mało kto ma przygotowany dom do położenia instalacji bez wiercenia i kucia. Natomiast zgadzam się, że to żyła złota. Do niedawna wentylacja mechaniczna była fanaberią i towarem ekskluzywnym, więc wykonawcy kroili klienta. Teraz staje się standardem przez zmianę WT, a podaż nie nadąża. WIęc jeszcze drożej sprzedają usługi, a poziom coraz niższy. Np. wciskali mi przepustnice, bo "jak inaczej wyreguluje pan?". Ale nie potrafili mi wyjaśnić, co mam regulować, jak mam jeden rozdzielacz do nawiewu, i jeden do wywiewu i gdzie te przepustnice montować.

----------


## ag2a

> IMO najpierw tynki, potem wylewki. Tynk trudno zrobić równiutko na samym dole - jak jest przed wylewkami, to żaden problem. Do tego kwestia dylatacji i możliwość pracowania posadzki/opierania się o nią tynku. Jak masz najpierw tynki, to wylewka ma pełną swobodę. A jak oprze się na niej tynk, to przy wygrzewaniu może być problem, jak się wylewka zacznie wyginać.


Dlatego między tynkiem a wylewką tez powinna być dylatacja jeśli najpierw są posadzki a potem tynki. Przynajmniej my tak robimy

----------


## Hellenaj

> I za Twój dom masz ofertę na 5K zł na robociznę? To tanio. Jakbym miał zapłacić ze 2K to bym pewnie się zastanawiał.
> 
> .


Tak, robociznę mam wycenioną na niespełna 5k brutto. w tym montaż centrali. tyle ze bez robienia przepustów przez strop  - montaż na dolnym pasie wiązarów. Czekam jeszcze na ostateczne potwierdzenie cen centrali i osprzętu - w niewielkim stopniu mogę znegocjować. Z tego co wstępnie sprawdzałam i tak ceny jednostek dostałam przyzwoite. Używanej osobiście bym nie kupiła.


Mam teraz nadzieję, że moja argumentacja jest wystarczającą odpowiedzią na Twoją polemikę?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U MNie w domu z poddaszem ekipa robiłą WM więcej niż 2 dni i to dwie osoby. Jak liczyłem to robocinza wyniosiła około 3500 PLN i tutaj mamy gwarancje na reku (w każdej karcie gwaracyjnej jest gwarancja przy montażu autoryzowanego instalatora). Ja, mimo że też szukałem cięcia kosztów to jednak całe instalacje (wod-kan, OP, OC, WM, pompa ciepłą) powierzyłem firmie, podpisana umowa, 2 lata gwarancji, ubezpieczenie OC, usuwanie usterek do 48 godzin, mozłiwość dochodzenia spraw w sądzie. WIem, że dużo tych prac jest stosunkowo prosta ale jak sięzepsuje to robi się problem. Ja też opróćz położenia styropianu  i kilku innych prac nie robiłem wiecej przy budpowie - również postawiłem na pracę i rodzinę. Mało osób, które dużo czasu poświecają na budową nie mówią ile czasu spedziły, że nie były na urlopie, nie mówiąc o stracie zdrowia i nerwów.  Druga sprawa jaką zauważyłem to podobnie jak Hellenaj - jeśli umiesz robić lepiej i szybciej niż ekipy to rób - wentylacje mechaniczną (co tydzień jedna po 3 tyś = 12 tyś na miesiąc) albo kafelkuj (dobry kafelkarz zarabia z 6 tyś.) itp. a nie gadaj, że zrobiłeś robotę wartą 4-5 tyś. w dwa dni a sam pracujesz cały miesiąc za 3-4 tyś (taki przykład)

----------


## Wojak65

Widzę że zrobiło się trochę nerwowo w Naszym temacie  :yes: 
Ja osobiście gdybym miał czas to sporo wykonał bym sam ale go nie mam i niestety muszę płacić wykonawcom - daje to jeden niepowtarzalny plus - w życiu nie wprowadził bym się do domu po nie całym roku budowy tylko budował bym pewnie kilka lat.

Patrzę sobie tak na prognozę długoterminową (wiem wiem często się wogóle nie sprawdza :big tongue: ) i początkiem stycznia przez cały tydzień jest namalowane +5 stopni, więc może uda się zrobić wylewki  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Wojak - racja, ja też rozpocząłem budowę w lipcu 2016 a mieszkam od września 2017 r. To duży plus, bo budowa domu przez 3-4 lata wykończyła by Mnie psychicznie  :smile:  Druga sprawa, znam dużo osób, które chciało budować przez kilka lat, bez kredytu, bo cześć zrobią samodzielnie, odłożą więcej kasy... i przez ostatnie dwa lata to co zaoszczędzili to teraz muszą wydac sporo wiecęj ze względu na wzrost kosztów materiałów i robocizny...a fakty są takie, że taniej już nie będzie  :bash:

----------


## Kamila.

A ja uważam że każdy robi tak jak mu wygodnie  :big tongue:  
My budujemy ekipami ale powoli, bez napinki. Przerwy technologiczne w naszym przypadku to kilka miesięcy. 
Mamy mieszkanie własnościowe które zawsze w razie "W" możemy sprzedać. 
Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie wprowadzenia się do wilgotnych, specyficznie pachnących, świeżo wybudowanych pomieszczeń.

Zakładamy, że przeprowadzimy się na Boże Narodzenie w 2019 roku i nie zanosi się na to aby ten fakt wykończył mnie psychicznie  :big tongue: 
I tak cieszę się że mamy fundamenty i parter, bo zgodnie z planem na jesieni mieliśmy mieć wylaną płytę  :big grin:

----------


## kaszpir007

> A ja uważam że każdy robi tak jak mu wygodnie  
> My budujemy ekipami ale powoli, bez napinki. Przerwy technologiczne w naszym przypadku to kilka miesięcy. 
> Mamy mieszkanie własnościowe które zawsze w razie "W" możemy sprzedać. 
> Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie wprowadzenia się do wilgotnych, specyficznie pachnących, świeżo wybudowanych pomieszczeń.


Wszystko zależy od technologii budowy jak i zastosowanych materiałów ...

My ruszyliśmy 11/2016.  W grudniu (06.12) była wylewana już płyta fundamentowa. Dom prawie w stanie SSZ mieliśmy chyba w lutym. Mieszkamy od 01.09.
Jak się wprowadzaliśmy miałem wilgotność 30-50% ..

----------


## rodzicewsieci

My jeszcze czekamy na okna, zaraz po świętach mamy mieć zamontowane i wreszcie SSZ http://rodzicewsieci.pl/dom-w-zdrojo...cer-wirtualny/

----------


## Ruda maruda

To teraz ja  :smile:  na początek pochwałę się że mamy już odbiór domu  :big grin:   :rotfl:  :rotfl:  start 28.02.2017 meta 28.02.2018  :wink:  jezeli chodzi o odprowadzenie brzydkiego zapachu z wc to mamy wpuszczona rurę w komin. I do tego również nam się komin "w razie w" przydał  :big tongue:  co do prac w domu to
 powiem Wam tak. Cała Budowa, instalacje wod-Kan, podlogowka,  WM , PC tynki zew/wew i wylewki robily nam ekipy. Ocieplenie domu chciałam żeby mąż zrobił z tatą ale brakło czasu i trzeba było zapłacić. Od wakacji jesteśmy dzień w dzień na budowie i robimy cała wykonczeniowke własnymi rękami. Czasu brak na wszystko  :sad:  tylko praca i budowa. Wakacji nie było jedynie 3dni nad morzem dla resetu.  Jak bym miała dwie tony kasy bo jedna to zdecydowanie za mało to zleciła bym choć by gipsy ekipie. Tyle energii i czasu nas kosztują ze już brak sił i zapału :/ czas nas nagli a jeszcze kupa pracy przed nami. Mąż umie dużo ale WM na pewno by się nie podjął wykonać. Nie wiem czemu tak naciskasz Kaizen:/ Domek częściowo mamy z kredytu ale zamiast płacić ekipom wybraliśmy pracę własnymi rękami (to co damy radę)  Nadwyżkę przeznaczymy na urządzenie się.  Do budowy przygotowywaliśmy się rok wcześniej ale życie zawsze nas zaskoczy  :smile:  ogólnie jesteśmy dumni z siebie a najbardziej ja z męża że tak to wszystko udało nam się ogarnąć  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ogromne gratulacje *Ruda maruda*. Pokaż to wasze dzieło  :wink:  
My zaczęliśmy w marcu 2017, to może meta też będzie w marcu 2018  :wink:  Miałam plan wyrobić się wcześniej, ale pewnych etapów się nie przeskoczy. No i nie wszystko udało mi się przewidzieć. Ale to moja pierwsza budowa i cała na mojej głowie, więc jestem dla siebie wyrozumiała  :wink:  i nie gonię zaplanowanych terminów za wszelką cenę  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

*@Ruda maruda* Gratulacje i za szybką budowe i za zaangażowanie własne  :smile:  Na pewno kosztuje wiele czasu i poświęcenia, ale satysfakcja jest  :smile:

----------


## Hellenaj

*Ruda maruda* wow ekstra, gratuluję!

Nie pamietam czy o to już nie pytałam, ale zaprząta mi ten temat głowę- w jaki sposób wykonujecie izolację podłogi na gruncie?? Tak żeby ją szczelnie połączyć z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami nośnymi? Pod ścianami mam membranę z rolki.
Nei chcę papy dawać do wnętrzna domu... Obawiam sie, że folia się nie sprawdzi - przecież wielokrotnie byłaby "chocdzona" więc o uszkodzenie łatwo... no a co istotniejsze ( bo folie można połozyć tuż przed styropianem, więc teoretycznie się nie zniszczy) mam już instalacje poprowadzone na podłodze, więc folii pod instalacje nie wcisnę, a z drugiej strony nakładając ją na rury i peszle nie połączę jej szczelnie z tą membraną pod ścianami.... z kolei gdyby dawać folię przed instalacjami to jestem pewna, że uległaby uszkodzeniu.... 
Tak dumałam dumałam, no i wymyśliłam, że w tej sytuacji najepiej byłoby nałozyć masę KMB na podłogę, wcześneij gruntując ją dysperbitem rozcieńczonym z wodą. Taką masę myślę, ze dałoby radę wcisnąć pod rury no a nawet zaizolować miejsca, gdzie te rury wychodzą ponad posadzkę . 
Jedyny minus - wstępnie przeliczyłam, ze koszt takiej izolacji to byloby ok 3-4tys. Z drugiej też strony papa tez swoje kosztuje....

Powiedzcie więc, jak wy izolujecie swoje posadzki? Jakiego materiału używacie i jak łączycie go z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami?

PS Kazien, izolację KMB nałożymy sami  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> PS Kazien, izolację KMB nałożymy sami


Kto bagatemu zabroni ;P

Ja oszczędzam, to zapłaciłem za papę i położyli mi to fachowcy, bo sam bałem się że przegrzeję instalację kanalizacyjną czy elektryczną czy uszkodzę. Kawałki wsunięte pod wszelkie peszle i rury, zgrzane ze sobą zakłady i przygrzane do instalacji na ścianie fundamentowej - jest jedna, szczelna płaszczyzna od zewnętrznych krawędzi XPSa na ścianie fundamentowej.

Jak dajecie mazidło, to nie zapomnijcie zatopić w nim siatki  :smile: 

Folia słaba jest. Od samego nacisku się przeciera.

Dyskusji o wyższości papy nad folią było wiele. Ale mnie tak naprawdę przekonała jedna fotka:




> 


Ja dmuchając na zimne dałem na papę jeszcze folię. Nie jako hydroizolację, czy jako izolację od teoretycznej szkodliwości dla stworzeń żywych, tylko dla spokoju sumienia, że mi opary papy rozpuszczą styro. IMO nie ma takiego ryzyka, ale dla spokoju sumienia na papę dałem jeszcze folię.
A wnętrze pomieszczenia będzie jeszcze jedną warstwą folii oddzielone, bo na styropian daję folię, żeby jastrych nie wcisnął się gdzieś między płyty styro i żeby tym sposobem mostka termicznego mi nie zrobił

----------


## Papucy

Trochę z innej beczki . Czy stelaże podtynkowe montuje się przed czy po wylewkach. Jakie modele macie zamontowane u siebie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Trochę z innej beczki . Czy stelaże podtynkowe montuje się przed czy po wylewkach. Jakie modele macie zamontowane u siebie?


Instrukcje i kilka wątków idą w kierunki instalacji przed wylawką.
Opierasz o chudziak (przy grubym styro trzeba jeszcze coś podłożyć zazwyczaj) i wylewka unieruchamiasz stelaż, więc nie ma najmniejszych szans ruszać się na boki. W pionie też chudziak chudziak względem ściany nie ma szans się ruszyć.

Wylewka, zwłaszcza grzewacza, pracuje. Może też trochę osiąść. Czyli przesunie się względem muru, do którego też stelaż jest zamocowany. Takie naprężenia nie służą trwałości mocowania, chociaż zazwyczaj nic się nie dzieje.

Ja mam jeszcze inaczej, bo mam stelaże (Koło Slim - najcieńszy jaki znalazłem) wkute w mur tak, żeby płytki były na całej ścianie w jednej płaszczyźnie. Więc stelaż opiera się też na murze. Jeszcze nie gadałem z ekipą od wylewek, czy/jak mi to zaleją Pewnie tylko "betonowe buty" im zrobią oddylatowane od reszty wylewki.

----------


## Kamila.

> Trochę z innej beczki . Czy stelaże podtynkowe montuje się przed czy po wylewkach. Jakie modele macie zamontowane u siebie?


My napaliliśmy się na Geberit i na nim pewnie się skończy  :smile: 

A ja zapytam o prysznic z odpływem liniowym Viega advantix vario - ktoś coś może powiedzieć na ten temat? Zastanawiam się jak wygląda czyszczenie takiego odpływu? W brodziku to proste - szorujesz, spłukujesz i z głowy  :big tongue: 
A tu?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Wojak65

Co do izolacji poziomej na chudziaku - w pierwszym domu miałem położoną folię 0,5 mm  ale powierzchnia była idealnie odkurzona i nie było ostrych "odprysków" na betonie. Tylko dlatego była folia żeby było taniej bo układałem ją sam - nie zauważyłem przed położeniem styropianu żadnych przetarć.

Teraz będzie papa tylko dlatego że na pewno bezpieczniej no i nie będę tego robić sam tylko firma która to wykonuje na co dzień - co oczywiście będzie kosztowało.

Co do geberitów, na pewno "bezpieczniej" na chudziaku, natomiast po wylewkach też będzie ok tylko trzeba przypilnować żeby instalator nie dojechał podłogówką pod samą ścianę no i najlepiej by było się zakotwić przez styro do chudziaka  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## swieja

U nas na tapecie elektryk. Miał być po nowym roku, ale jednak jest już teraz. No i nie sądziłam, że to takie skomplikowane  :ohmy: 
Mamy kuchnię otwartą i się zastanawiamy czy wystarczy oświetlenie pod szafkami i nad wyspą, czy jednak potrzebne będzie dodatkowe górne oświetlenie w samej kuchni...
Kuchnia ma układ podobny do tego na zdjęciu:


Obok tak jak na zdjęciu jest miejsce na duży stół i kolejny rząd lamp z sufitu nad stołem. 

Kolejny zgryz to schody i też nie wiemy czy tylko górne, czy może jakieś kinkiety na ścianach... zwariować można  :mad:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Podświetlenie pod stopnicami wygląda bardzo ładnie.

----------


## Wojak65

> U nas na tapecie elektryk. Miał być po nowym roku, ale jednak jest już teraz. No i nie sądziłam, że to takie skomplikowane 
> Mamy kuchnię otwartą i się zastanawiamy czy wystarczy oświetlenie pod szafkami i nad wyspą, czy jednak potrzebne będzie dodatkowe górne oświetlenie w samej kuchni...
> Kuchnia ma układ podobny do tego na zdjęciu:
> 
> 
> Obok tak jak na zdjęciu jest miejsce na duży stół i kolejny rząd lamp z sufitu nad stołem. 
> 
> Kolejny zgryz to schody i też nie wiemy czy tylko górne, czy może jakieś kinkiety na ścianach... zwariować można


Ja bym robił jeszcze oświetlenie całej kuchni, możesz mieć mało to co napisałaś. Miałem styczność z podobną kuchnią gdzie jeszcze dodatkowo było oświetlenie całej kuchni po obwodzie w suficie podwieszanym i jeszcze punkty sufitowe-wtedy dopiero było dobrze. Oczywiście wszystko swiecisz bardzo rzadko Ale jednak.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja mam nad wyspą, pod szafkami i dodatkowo w całej kuchni, bez tego na całej kuchni byłoby ciemno. JA robiłem u projektanta wnętrz projekt całej elektryki na parterze i klatce schodowej i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Bez tego byłoby ciężko, bo to skomplikowane - schodowe, krzyzówe, ledy itp. Taki projekt miał dwadzieścia kilka stron i opis każdego punktu, wysokość, zawartość itp. Dajesz elektrykowi projekt i ma zrobić jak na projekcie i masz spokój

----------


## swieja

Na parterze nie będzie sufitu podwieszanego, za to będą drewniane belki. Może w nich to światło puścić? Ale to trochę jak kwiatek do kożucha, ledy w drewnianej belce  :wink:  Przestrzeń jest całkowicie otwarta, kuchnia, jadalnia, salon z kominkiem. Boję się okropnego miszmaszu oświetleniowego. Lampy kuchenne, inne nad stołem, inne w części wypoczynkowej nad ławą a między tym wszystkim dosyć spora przestrzeń, tzw komunikacja, która też potrzebuje światła  :smile:  Kręci mi się w głowie  :wink:  
Mąż zaplanował 120 punktów (gniazdka, przełączniki, lampy)... chyba oszalał jeśli myśli, że się w tym zmieszczę. 

Elektryk był za to mile zaskoczony łazienkami. Stwierdził, że zostawiamy to na koniec bo tu ludzie wymyślają cuda. A ja chcę tylko górne i kinkiety koło lustra. 

Robicie jakieś dodatkowe oświetlenie wokół domu na ścianach? Czy tylko przy wejściu i na tarasach?


A, no i szyby nam zamarzły z zewnątrz   :roll eyes:  Całe życie w mieście, w blokach. Pierwszy raz coś takiego widzę. Dzieciom się podoba bo rysują obrazki na szybach, ale jak tak będzie mi zamarzać przy każdym mrozie to trochę słabo, bo nic nie widać  :mad:  To normalne? (sorry za być może głupie pytanie  :wink:  )

----------


## Wojak65

Pamiętaj że lepiej mieć więcej niż mniej  :big tongue: 

Ja mam podobnie, cały strop terriva (brak sufitów podwieszanych) więc niestety trudniej wykonać/zmodyfikować oświetlenie ponieważ już od samego początku musisz mieć to dobrze zaplanowane.
Niestety pomieszanie oświetlenia i tak będzie przy dużych otwartych pomieszczeniach, u mnie jest podobnie gdzie otwarte mam praktycznie ok 70m2 więc nie da się tego uniknąć. Osobne oświetlenia : pod szafkami, blatów, całej kuchni, nad blatem w kuchni, nad stołem w jadalni, salon na suficie, salon na ścianach, komunikacja itd...nie da się inaczej :no:  chyba że zamykasz każde z pomieszczeń  :no: 

Na zewnątrz też sporo tego można zrobić, u mnie : oświetlenie nad bramą garażową, nad wejściem, oświetlenie górne tarasu, oświetlenie tarasu w kostce brukowej, oświetlenie wejścia do kotłowni, oświetlenie po całym obwodzie w podbitce i tak można wymieniać  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Trochę tych kabli się elektryk naukładał nie mówiąc już o kablach teletechnicznych.
Zastanów się nad tym wszystkim dokładnie bo nie mając podwieszanego sufitu już później tego nie naprawisz !

----------


## annatulipanna

*swieja*, ja też mam kuchnię otwartą na salon z kącikiem jadalnianym. Może pokażę Ci moje punkty świetlne w kuchni  :wink: 



Ja mam wzdłuż blatów zaplanowane 5 punktów świetlnych (natynkowych) i jeden na środku pomieszczenia. Dodatkowo będzie oświetlenie pod szafkami wiszącymi, na ścianie bez okna. Kuchnia ma ok. 12,5 m2.
Za to w salonie mam tylko oświetlenie nad stołem, główne na środku salonu i 3 kinkiety. Początkowo chciałam dać więcej punktów świetlnych na suficie, ale elektryk odwiódł mnie od tego pomysłu - chyba słusznie. Pewnie będzie jeszcze jakaś lampa stojąca, więc powinno być wystarczająco światła. 

Co do świateł zewnętrznych, ja wzdłuż bocznych elewacji zrobiłam oświetlenie w podbitce. Dobrze mieć możliwość oświetlenia, tych rzadziej uczęszczanych miejsc. W obecnym domu, żeby wieczorem przejść z boku domu, zapalamy światło w pomieszczeniach z oknem na bocznej ścianie, żeby z latarką nie musieć chodzić  :wink:  

No i jeszcze te zamarznięte okna  :smile:  Też po raz pierwszy się z tym spotkałam. I śmiałam się do męża z lekką obawą, że chyba skrobaczkę będzie trzeba zimą uruchomić, żeby móc przez okna patrzeć  :wink:  

Najpiękniej wyglądają zamarznięte szyby na oknach dachowych. Istne dzieło sztuki  :wink: :



Mi już szyby nie zamarzają, więc może nie będzie tak źle  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> *swieja*,Za to w salonie mam tylko oświetlenie nad stołem, główne na środku salonu i 3 kinkiety. Początkowo chciałam dać więcej punktów świetlnych na suficie, ale elektryk odwiódł mnie od tego pomysłu - chyba słusznie.
> 
> Mi już szyby nie zamarzają, więc może nie będzie tak źle


Dlaczego słusznie : ) ? 

U mnie w czwartek wreszcie okna. Czy będziecie zabezpieczać jakoś folie paro ? Ja myślę aby obkleić je styro 2 cm po obwodzie okien .

Elektrykę już mam rozłożoną zostało uzbrojenie skrzynki,między świętami planuje zrobić instalację TV i internet plus kable pod czujki ( robię sam za dużo mi elektryk zaśpiewał ) oraz wyrównać wszystkie nierówności na chudziaku ( nie mogę się doczekać sic!!! ) .

Właśnie dostałem pierwsze wyceny reku i pc . Najlepsza oferta to 4.8 k za cały majdan od thermocontroli i robota we własnym zakresie : ) , druga z tych najtańszych to 16 k na pe flex Rekuperator Thessla Green AirPack 300. 

PC jak poniżej myślę o LG ale trochę się obawiam głośniej pracy .
OZC robi forumowy Asolt mam u niego również termin zamówiony na podłogówkę.

LG Therma 9 kv cała kotłownia  18 k cała kotłownia bez bufora 
Panasonic T cap 9 kw 26 K cała kotłownia z buforem 
Panasonic ALL in ONE INWERTER SPLIT KIT-ADC9HE5 SERIA H  25k bez bufora
Samsung EHS 9 kW 23 k bez bufora

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dlaczego słusznie : ) ?


Dlatego, że salon mam nie duży i gdybym dowaliła sobie na suficie punkty świetlne np. wzdłuż ścian, oszpeciłabym pomieszczenie i wprowadziła niezły chaos pod sufitem  :wink:  Co innego, gdybym mogła mieć ledy wpuszczane. Światła sufitowe będą mocne, a kinkiety - dla klimatu. Myślę, że to mi w zupełności wystarczy.





> Właśnie dostałem pierwsze wyceny reku i pc . Najlepsza oferta to 4.8 k za cały majdan od thermocontroli i robota we własnym zakresie : ) , druga z tych najtańszych to 16 k na pe flex Rekuperator Thessla Green AirPack 300.


Ja też miałam ofertę za 16 k na pe-flex Termokontrol z rekuperatorem AirPack 400 i sterownikiem Air++. I ostatecznie na nią się zdecydowałam. Coś mi się reku spóźnia  :sad:  Ale w sumie dobrze, bo pomieszczenie jeszcze nie gotowe, na nowego lokatora  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

U nas się zbliża wiecha. Robiliście imprezę na 100 fajerek, grila czy tylko na mokro? Kto robił wiechę w zimie?  :wink:  Podpowiedzcie coś  :smile:  Moim zdaniem wiechę powinni przygotować i zawiesić cieśle - dalej tak się robi? Help  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> *Ruda maruda* wow ekstra, gratuluję!
> 
> Nie pamietam czy o to już nie pytałam, ale zaprząta mi ten temat głowę- w jaki sposób wykonujecie izolację podłogi na gruncie?? Tak żeby ją szczelnie połączyć z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami nośnymi? Pod ścianami mam membranę z rolki.
> Nei chcę papy dawać do wnętrzna domu... Obawiam sie, że folia się nie sprawdzi - przecież wielokrotnie byłaby "chocdzona" więc o uszkodzenie łatwo... no a co istotniejsze ( bo folie można połozyć tuż przed styropianem, więc teoretycznie się nie zniszczy) mam już instalacje poprowadzone na podłodze, więc folii pod instalacje nie wcisnę, a z drugiej strony nakładając ją na rury i peszle nie połączę jej szczelnie z tą membraną pod ścianami.... z kolei gdyby dawać folię przed instalacjami to jestem pewna, że uległaby uszkodzeniu.... 
> Tak dumałam dumałam, no i wymyśliłam, że w tej sytuacji najepiej byłoby nałozyć masę KMB na podłogę, wcześneij gruntując ją dysperbitem rozcieńczonym z wodą. Taką masę myślę, ze dałoby radę wcisnąć pod rury no a nawet zaizolować miejsca, gdzie te rury wychodzą ponad posadzkę . 
> Jedyny minus - wstępnie przeliczyłam, ze koszt takiej izolacji to byloby ok 3-4tys. Z drugiej też strony papa tez swoje kosztuje....
> 
> Powiedzcie więc, jak wy izolujecie swoje posadzki? Jakiego materiału używacie i jak łączycie go z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami?
> 
> PS Kazien, izolację KMB nałożymy sami


Witam
My kładliśmy dwie warstwy takiej czarnej folii  pod i na styropian ale nie wiem czy o to chodzi :/ Musze mężna zapytać.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> U nas na tapecie elektryk. Miał być po nowym roku, ale jednak jest już teraz. No i nie sądziłam, że to takie skomplikowane 
> Mamy kuchnię otwartą i się zastanawiamy czy wystarczy oświetlenie pod szafkami i nad wyspą, czy jednak potrzebne będzie dodatkowe górne oświetlenie w samej kuchni...
> Kuchnia ma układ podobny do tego na zdjęciu:
> Załącznik 403429
> 
> Obok tak jak na zdjęciu jest miejsce na duży stół i kolejny rząd lamp z sufitu nad stołem. 
> 
> Kolejny zgryz to schody i też nie wiemy czy tylko górne, czy może jakieś kinkiety na ścianach... zwariować można


Światła nigdy za wiele. U nas będzie górne w kuchni, pod szafkami następnie nad lada i obok nad stołem. A dalej idziemy do salonu nad ławę za narożnikiem kinkiet i już się zastanawiam czy nie będzie mi za ciemno w następnej części bliżej schodów. Na razie są same żarówki więc mało światła jest może nie będzie tak źle. Na schodach mamy co drugi schód plus kinkiet na półpiętrze i na górnym korytarzu. Lepiej mieć więcej i nie włączyć niż za ciemno i później kuć ściany czy sufity.

----------


## Ruda maruda

[QUOTE=swieja;7579277]Na parterze nie będzie sufitu podwieszanego, za to będą drewniane belki. Może w nich to światło puścić? Ale to trochę jak kwiatek do kożucha, ledy w drewnianej belce  :wink:  Przestrzeń jest całkowicie otwarta, kuchnia, jadalnia, salon z kominkiem. Boję się okropnego miszmaszu oświetleniowego. Lampy kuchenne, inne nad stołem, inne w części wypoczynkowej nad ławą a między tym wszystkim dosyć spora przestrzeń, tzw komunikacja, która też potrzebuje światła  :smile:  Kręci mi się w głowie  :wink:  
Mąż zaplanował 120 punktów (gniazdka, przełączniki, lampy)... chyba oszalał jeśli myśli, że się w tym zmieszczę. 

Elektryk był za to mile zaskoczony łazienkami. Stwierdził, że zostawiamy to na koniec bo tu ludzie wymyślają cuda. A ja chcę tylko górne i kinkiety koło lustra. 

Robicie jakieś dodatkowe oświetlenie wokół domu na ścianach? Czy tylko przy wejściu i na tarasach?

Dla tego ja chcę w większości mieć takie same lampy. Takie na szynach co można w każdą stronę obracać. Wiadomo nad ladą lub stołem będzie coś innego tylko jeszcze się nie zdecydowałam  :big tongue:  Oświetlenie mamy na czujkę nad garażem i chcemy założyć po dwa światełka góra-dół przy jednych i drugich drzwiach oraz przy tarasie. Dodatkowo chcę oświetlenie w ogrodzie ale to jeszcze daleka droga.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> U nas się zbliża wiecha. Robiliście imprezę na 100 fajerek, grila czy tylko na mokro? Kto robił wiechę w zimie?  Podpowiedzcie coś  Moim zdaniem wiechę powinni przygotować i zawiesić cieśle - dalej tak się robi? Help


Ja miałam to w planie ale jakoś szybko ten czas zleciał i zapomniałam  :big tongue:  jak się obudziłam to już dawno dach był pokryty i nie było komu robić :/

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Ogromne gratulacje *Ruda maruda*. Pokaż to wasze dzieło  
> My zaczęliśmy w marcu 2017, to może meta też będzie w marcu 2018  Miałam plan wyrobić się wcześniej, ale pewnych etapów się nie przeskoczy. No i nie wszystko udało mi się przewidzieć. Ale to moja pierwsza budowa i cała na mojej głowie, więc jestem dla siebie wyrozumiała  i nie gonię zaplanowanych terminów za wszelką cenę


Dzięki dziewczyny  :smile:  Malujemy górę na tą chwilę ale jeszcze bez kolorów.

----------


## Busters

Swiatla nigdy za wiele  :big grin:   :big grin: 



Ja u siebie w kuchni zwiekszalem ilosc paneli led z 7 do 9 bo jakos ciemno mi sie wydawalo.. w salonie jedyne 20sztuk  :big tongue:

----------


## freethinker

Wiechę miałem w ubiegłym tygodniu. Darowałem sobie imprezę. Zrobiłem zaliczkową wypłatę ekipie. Był piątek. W poniedziałek nie stawili się do pracy. W sumie i dobrze: przynajmniej nie skopali niczego pracując na kacu.

----------


## swieja

Wiechy nie robiliśmy, ani żadnej imprezy. Ciągle coś z tymi dekarzami, nie mieliśmy już dla nich serca  :wink: 

Co do świateł to robią się i jutro idę na inspekcję. Ledy u nas zupełnie nie pasują do klimatu bo wnętrza będą raczej w stylu retro. Z resztą ja nie bardzo lubię takie oświetlenie. Żadne lampy na szynach tez nie (bo rozumiem, że to raczej nowoczesne będzie), bo gustuję raczej w szklanych, wiklinowych, papierowych, porcelanowych kloszach. 
Za to daliście mi do myślenia, bo nad blatem wyspy, mimo, że planuję nad nim 2-3 lampy to może być ciemno. Podczas pracy będę zasłaniać sobie światło ciałem. W miejscu wyspy wypada nam słup i chyba każę na nim poprowadzić kabelek by sobie zrobić dodatkową lampkę z kloszem skierowaną na blat. 
No i jednak chyba zażądam światła na ostatniej nieoświetlonej ścianie domu. Panowie próbowali mi wybić to z głowy, ale nie zamierzam wędrować tam z latarką. :mad:

----------


## Wojak65

jak tylko masz jakiekolwiek wątpliwości to to rób kabel - najwyżej go jakoś "zaślepisz". 
Blaty w kuchni muszą być bardzo dobrze oświetlone, najwyżej nie będziesz odpalać wszystkich świateł jeśli to nie będzie potrzebne.
Walcz o swoje z elektrykami i się nie poddawaj !  :big tongue:

----------


## Basia_Tomek

> W ścianie nie chciałabym mieć kolejnej kratki  W dachu montujesz dachówkę z kominkiem i po sprawie. Szczególnie, jak nie masz okien dachowych i nie musisz przestrzegać wymaganych odległości 
> 
> U mnie wygląda to tak:


Coś cienka ta rurka...  :roll eyes:  Chyba, że to tylko takie wrażenie. Powinna być fi 110.




> Nie pamietam czy o to już nie pytałam, ale zaprząta mi ten temat głowę- w jaki sposób wykonujecie izolację podłogi na gruncie?? Tak żeby ją szczelnie połączyć z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami nośnymi? Pod ścianami mam membranę z rolki.


My będziemy dawać tylko folię, Wydaje nam się, że jest mała szansa, żeby wilgoć tak podeszła. Do tego jeszcze sam styropian, który też działa jako warstwa oddzielająca wylewkę. 




> Trochę z innej beczki . Czy stelaże podtynkowe montuje się przed czy po wylewkach. Jakie modele macie zamontowane u siebie?


Po wylewkach. Raz, że możesz go wtedy ustawić idealnie równolegle do tynku, to jeszcze płytkarz może go ew. delikatnie przestawić jakby miał mu wyjść 1 centymetrowy pasek płytki do stelaża.




> Instrukcje i kilka wątków idą w kierunki instalacji przed wylawką.
> Opierasz o chudziak (przy grubym styro trzeba jeszcze coś podłożyć zazwyczaj) i wylewka unieruchamiasz stelaż, więc nie ma najmniejszych szans ruszać się na boki. W pionie też chudziak chudziak względem ściany nie ma szans się ruszyć.


Niepotrzebne, a do tego komplikuje sytuację gdyby trzeba było stelaż przesunąć. 




> A ja zapytam o prysznic z odpływem liniowym Viega advantix vario - ktoś coś może powiedzieć na ten temat? Zastanawiam się jak wygląda czyszczenie takiego odpływu? W brodziku to proste - szorujesz, spłukujesz i z głowy 
> A tu?


Normalnie, ściągasz  ruszt, czyścisz, zakładasz ruszt z powrotem.

----------


## Papucy

> *Doli*, jeśli chodzi Ci o uszczelnienie membrany w miejscu nabicia papiaków to ja użyłam taśmy *ivt repair*
> 
> 
> 
> Nie jest to popularny zabieg i mało kto, tak robi. Moi wykonawcy też uważali, że to bez sensu 
> Taśma jest świetna. Wszelkie uszkodzenia membrany też nią łataliśmy, a także przejścia rur wentylacyjnych, czy okien dachowych również były uszczelniane tą taśmą.


Hej Ana . 

Czym w końcu uszczelniałaś pianę przy drzwiach wejściowych , widziałem w dzienniku że zastanawiałaś się nad czarnym mazidłem SP925  ?

----------


## Bepo

> Na parterze nie będzie sufitu podwieszanego, za to będą drewniane belki. Może w nich to światło puścić? Ale to trochę jak kwiatek do kożucha, ledy w drewnianej belce  Przestrzeń jest całkowicie otwarta, kuchnia, jadalnia, salon z kominkiem. Boję się okropnego miszmaszu oświetleniowego. Lampy kuchenne, inne nad stołem, inne w części wypoczynkowej nad ławą a między tym wszystkim dosyć spora przestrzeń, tzw komunikacja, która też potrzebuje światła  Kręci mi się w głowie  
> Mąż zaplanował 120 punktów (gniazdka, przełączniki, lampy)... chyba oszalał jeśli myśli, że się w tym zmieszczę. 
> 
> Elektryk był za to mile zaskoczony łazienkami. Stwierdził, że zostawiamy to na koniec bo tu ludzie wymyślają cuda. A ja chcę tylko górne i kinkiety koło lustra. 
> 
> Robicie jakieś dodatkowe oświetlenie wokół domu na ścianach? Czy tylko przy wejściu i na tarasach?
> 
> A, no i szyby nam zamarzły z zewnątrz   Całe życie w mieście, w blokach. Pierwszy raz coś takiego widzę. Dzieciom się podoba bo rysują obrazki na szybach, ale jak tak będzie mi zamarzać przy każdym mrozie to trochę słabo, bo nic nie widać  To normalne? (sorry za być może głupie pytanie  )


Drewniane belki <3 <3 <3 My zapłaciliśmy za 200 punktów... wyszło nieco ponad, a naprawdę się ograniczaliśmy  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Hej Ana . 
> 
> Czym w końcu uszczelniałaś pianę przy drzwiach wejściowych , widziałem w dzienniku że zastanawiałaś się nad czarnym mazidłem SP925  ?


Skończyło się na silikonie akrylowym Tytan  :wink:  Możesz zerknąć tutaj.

----------


## Bepo

Hej ho! Hej ho! Do pracy by się szło  :big grin:  Już powoli męczyła mnie nasza budowa brakiem widocznych postępów(bo instalacje nie są tak emocjonujące jak pięcie się ścian w górę przy murowaniu), a jednak dzisiaj wróciliśmy z budowy pozytywnie naładowani. Tynkuje się nasz domek  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

> Skończyło się na silikonie akrylowym Tytan  Możesz zerknąć tutaj.


Ok. Dzięki , w końcu drzwi zostały oklejone również od środka taśmą  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

U nas wreszcie SSZ : )

----------


## Bepo

> U nas wreszcie SSZ : )


Gratulacje! Dobrze, że zima w tym roku lekka na razie, to wiele domków pewnie do SSZ udało się doprowadzić.  :smile:  Ekipa od razu zdjęła Wam folię z okien, czy sami zdejmowaliście?

----------


## agb

Podłączał się ktoś do Orange? Jak wygląda procedura i ile to trwa? Pytam oczywiście o przyłącze kablowe.

----------


## Papucy

> Gratulacje! Dobrze, że zima w tym roku lekka na razie, to wiele domków pewnie do SSZ udało się doprowadzić.  Ekipa od razu zdjęła Wam folię z okien, czy sami zdejmowaliście?


Tak ekipa nam zdjęła z zewnątrz. W środku zostały. Musze  jeszcze zabezpieczyć jakoś folie paroszczelne , myśle aby poobklejać styropianem 2cm

----------


## Bepo

W środku warto zdjąć w miarę szybko- my zdejmowaliśmy po prawie 3 miesiącach(tyle max było napisane na folii) i mamy delikatne przybrudzenia gdzieniegdzie. Na szczęście daje się to jakoś domyć.

----------


## maciejos36

Po blisko 2 latach użerania się z urzędami i przeciwnościami losu w końcu wylaliśmy fundament pod nasz Jantar II wersja A.

----------


## Bepo

> Po blisko 2 latach użerania się z urzędami i przeciwnościami losu w końcu wylaliśmy fundament pod nasz Jantar II wersja A.


Gratulacje! Dokonywaliście jakichś zmian projektowych? Np. zmienialiście schody na takie ze spocznikami?

----------


## Ruda maruda

Gratulacje maciejos  :smile:

----------


## maciejos36

> Gratulacje maciejos


Dzięki!




> Gratulacje! Dokonywaliście jakichś zmian projektowych? Np. zmienialiście schody na takie ze spocznikami?


Z architektury to podniesienie ściany kolankowej i drobiazgi typu zmiana wielkości jednego okna czy zamurowanie drzwi. Wybraliśmy wariant odbicie lustrzane. Przejrzeliśmy setki projektów i ten uznaliśmy za nasz  :smile: . Z innych zmian to zamiana gazu na pompę ciepła czy wentylacja mechaniczna. Dom mamy ustawiony tak, że główna połać dachu jest w stronę południa, więc rozważamy na poważnie PV.

----------


## Myjk

Znaczy powiększyliście sobie ten przedsionek wejściowy na rzecz większego wiatrołapu? Nie rozumiem czemu w tym projekcie taką wielką "werandę" zrobili przed wejściem. Na rowery?  :big tongue:

----------


## maciejos36

To jest taras. Obróciliśmy go, tak że szersza część jest od strony ogrodu, przed domem jest węższa część.

----------


## Myjk

O to mnie chodziło:

----------


## maciejos36

Nie ruszaliśmy tego.

----------


## Myjk

> Nie ruszaliśmy tego.


Szkoda, bo to wg mnie bardzo zmarnowane miejsce i kolejny punkt do nanoszenia brudu przechodząc z garażu do domu. Zresztą z tego okna do spiżarni też sugeruję zrezygnować -- światło dzienne tam jest zbyteczne, a ścianę na której jest okno lepiej wykorzystać na półki.

----------


## Myjk

Aha, okna w garażu też są IMHO kompletnie zbyteczne.

----------


## maciejos36

Dzięki za uwagi. Przedyskutuje z żoną. Co do okien w garażu obserwujemy dziennik dla tego projektu i jesteśmy ostrożni ze zmianami. W spiżarni wyrzuciliśmy drzwi od wiatrołapu, więc jest miejsce na półki. Ale tego nigdy mało.

----------


## Myjk

Ja bym akurat drzwi do spiżarni od wiatrołapu nie kasował -- dyganie na okrągło z zakupami od samochodu nie będzie zbyt przyjemne.

Okna w garażu są zupełnie niepotrzebne, kosztują swoje, straty ciepła generują -- chyba że tam notorycznie coś w dzień majsterkujesz.

Wyeliminuj także "tylne" drzwi wejściowe do pralni -- ze względów bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Papucy

> U nas wreszcie SSZ : )


Czy myślicie że rozkładanie papy ( 4mm podkładowej uplastycznionej ) na chudziak przed tynkami to dobry pomysł, mam zamiar zgrzać na zakładach  jeszcze przed wejściem hydraulika . 

Jutro ruszam z rozkładnie kabli TV, internet plus alarm ( 6 czujek , kontaktrony w drzwiach i 2 manipulatory ) może macie jakieś pomysły gdzie powinienem jeszcze dać UTP ( dam jeden punkt przy reku i PC ) .

Okna odebrane niestety szyba w HS do wymiany została porysowana przy nabijaniu uszczelki na szczęście firma bierze to na siebie bez zająknięcia, w tym tygodni mają wymienić .

----------


## Bepo

> Czy myślicie że rozkładanie papy ( 4mm podkładowej uplastycznionej ) na chudziak przed tynkami to dobry pomysł, mam zamiar zgrzać na zakładach  jeszcze przed wejściem hydraulika . 
> 
> Jutro ruszam z rozkładnie kabli TV, internet plus alarm ( 6 czujek , kontaktrony w drzwiach i 2 manipulatory ) może macie jakieś pomysły gdzie powinienem jeszcze dać UTP ( dam jeden punkt przy reku i PC ) .
> 
> Okna odebrane niestety szyba w HS do wymiany została porysowana przy nabijaniu uszczelki na szczęście firma bierze to na siebie bez zająknięcia, w tym tygodni mają wymienić .


Papucy, my zrobiliśmy wylewki przez tynkami i żeby ich nie uszkodzić, zabezpieczyliśmy podłogi papą. Tynkarze po zatynkowaniu danego pomieszczenia zdejmowali papę, żeby podłogówka mogła wygrzewać pomieszczenia. Jest dobrze  :smile:  Papa zdała egzamin, a tynki, mimo, że robione w grudniu, schną.  :smile: 

Jeśli chcesz ją zastosować jako warstwę przeciwwilgociową, to chyba lepiej użyć folii. Wyjdzie Cię to taniej, a i łatwiej położyć. My folię kładliśmy po hydraulice i elektryce- żeby instalatorzy nam jej nie poprzerywali, bo rurki i peszle są zamocowane w chudziaku.

----------


## Wojak65

Witam wszystkich w nowym 2018 roku i życzę wszystkiego dobrego ! 

 :bye:  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## jaromkv

Na wiosnę startuję z budową. Dziś dostałem pierwszą wycenę za samą robociznę fundamentów. Powierzchnia po ziemi około 170 m2

1. Wykonanie ław fundamentowych łączna długość ok 75m - szerokość 50 cm - głębokość 40 cm
2. Wykonanie ścian fundamentowych łączna długość 69 m - szerokość 30 cm - wysokość 95 cm - ściany lane w szalunkach
3. Ocieplenie, zasypanie do stanu zero + wykonanie wyjścia na kanalizację 

jest to kompletne wykonanie fundamentu bez żadnych materiałów - 18 tys zł.

Wychodzi około 106 zł za m2 powierzchni dolnej zabudowy

W cenie nie ma:
- zebranie warstwy wierzchniej - koparka pewnie około 1500 zł
- nie ma kosztu wypożyczenia szalunku - pewno znowu 1500 zł

I tak jak wspomniałem nie ma żadnych materiałów tj.betonu,piasku,ocieplenia, zbrojenia itd.

Jak to się ma do cen na rynku ?
-

----------


## Doli.

Ja mam płytę, więc moich kosztów nie ma sensu podawać, ale znajomy ma dom o powierzchni dolnej zabudowy 110m2 i za fundamenty (robocizna + materiał) dał 35.000,00zł. wychodzi jakieś 318,00zł/m2. Jeszcze pytanie jakie w B-B sa ceny. Masz inne oferty do porównania? Tak się najlepiej zorientować czy cena jest uczciwa.
Pamiętaj jeszcze o takich kosztach jak tyczenie budynku i może szalowanie ław jeśli nie będzie można lać ich do wykopu.

----------


## Busters

Ja mialem 105mb law sciany fundamentowe murowane na 120cm z wiencem na gorze. Koszt z koparka kanalizacja i chudziakoem 13k cena sprzed 2 lat

----------


## jaromkv

> Ja mam płytę, więc moich kosztów nie ma sensu podawać, ale znajomy ma dom o powierzchni dolnej zabudowy 110m2 i za fundamenty (robocizna + materiał) dał 35.000,00zł. wychodzi jakieś 318,00zł/m2. Jeszcze pytanie jakie w B-B sa ceny. Masz inne oferty do porównania? Tak się najlepiej zorientować czy cena jest uczciwa.
> Pamiętaj jeszcze o takich kosztach jak tyczenie budynku i może szalowanie ław jeśli nie będzie można lać ich do wykopu.


Czekam na inne oferty, narazie porownania nie mam. W odpowiednim dziale założyłem temat, nie będę tutaj zaśmiecać pytaniami.

----------


## Kriss7

Witam,

chce zamówić styro na podłoge pod wylewke. 
Na parterze mam 20cm, na poddaszu 5cm.
Mysle, żeby dać 5+5+10 EPS 100 na parterze i 5cm EPS70 na poddaszu + oczywiscie pod to folia.
Dobry pomysł ?

----------


## Myjk

> Witam,
> 
> chce zamówić styro na podłoge pod wylewke. 
> Na parterze mam 20cm, na poddaszu 5cm.
> Mysle, żeby dać 5+5+10 EPS 100 na parterze i 5cm EPS70 na poddaszu + oczywiscie pod to folia.
> Dobry pomysł ?


Się podepnę, bo właśnie z rana klecę maila do składu o wycenę i też się zastanawiam. U mnie na parterze będzie instalacja OC i wody gdzieś pod ścianami (kanalizacja w chudziaku). Warto się tak rozwarstwiać na 3 grubości czy wystarczy 5+15? Na piętrze w zasadzie będą tylko kanały WM, reszta (tj. wod-kan) wchodzi bezpośrednio przez stropy i nie ciągnie się po podłodze -- czyli chyba tylko 10cm i szpary na kanałach się zapiankuje tylko?

No i co tam pod ten styro dawać, folię czy papę termozgrzewalną?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Witam,
> 
> chce zamówić styro na podłoge pod wylewke. 
> Na parterze mam 20cm, na poddaszu 5cm.
> Mysle, żeby dać 5+5+10 EPS 100 na parterze i 5cm EPS70 na poddaszu + oczywiscie pod to folia.
> Dobry pomysł ?


Zastanów się nad trzema warstwami styro na parterze. To strasznie wydłuża pracę. Miałam taką sytuację w dwóch pomieszczeniach na poddaszu, ze względu na różne średnice rur upchane w izolacji. Po pierwszym pomieszczeniu, kolega układający styro, stwierdził, że lepiej rzeźbić więcej w dwóch warstwach, niż bawić się z trzema. Ostatecznie, tylko w okolicach rur układał trzy warstwy, a wszędzie, gdzie się dało, dwie.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Się podepnę, bo właśnie z rana klecę maila do składu o wycenę i też się zastanawiam. U mnie na parterze będzie instalacja OC i wody gdzieś pod ścianami (kanalizacja w chudziaku). Warto się tak rozwarstwiać na 3 grubości czy wystarczy 5+15? Na piętrze w zasadzie będą tylko kanały WM, reszta (tj. wod-kan) wchodzi bezpośrednio przez stropy i nie ciągnie się po podłodze -- czyli chyba tylko 10cm i szpary na kanałach się zapiankuje tylko?
> 
> No i co tam pod ten styro dawać, folię czy papę termozgrzewalną?


Co do ilości warstw styropianu, to właśnie wyżej odpowiedziałam koledze  :wink: 

Co do izolacji podłogi, to na piętrze, na pewno nie bawiłabym się w papę. Z podłogą parteru to nie wiem. Ja mam płytę z docelową posadzką, to nic nie muszę dawać  :big tongue: 

Mój ostatni fachowiec (ten od łazienki), w ogóle jest przeciwny wszelkim foliom  :ohmy: 
Wg niego folia bardziej szkodzi, niż pomaga. Bo np. w razie awarii, czy zalania domu, u niego wilgoć może być odebrana do gruntu pod budynkiem. Podobnie na piętrze. Zalało mu dwa pomieszczenia z panelami. I panele przeżyły tylko dlatego, że nie miał żadnej folii i wilgoć wchłonęła się w posadzkę. Gdyby folia zatrzymała wodę pod panelami, nie przetrwałyby tej próby.
Heh  :wink:  także ten... ja chyba pod panele tymczasowe na płycie jednak nie będę kładła folii pod podkład  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Jeszcze tak odnośnie posadzki, folii i ogrzewania podłogowego. 
Wyżej przytaczany fachowiec, używał do cięcia płytek wodnej maszyny i strasznie mi zalewał podłogę w salonie ;( Prosiłam, żeby może podłożył jakąś folię pod to ustrojstwo, bo szkoda mi było płyty. A on się śmiał, że do rana nie będzie śladu po kałuży. I rzeczywiście, co rano było suchutko. Ogrzewanie podłogowe suszyło te plamy błyskawicznie. Ciekawa jestem, czy równie szybko ta woda odparowałaby z folii  :Confused:   Coś mi się zdaje, że nie.

----------


## Kriss7

Myjk - bedziesz sam układał styro ? Hydraulik mi mowil zebym dał 4x 5cm bo ponoc łatwiej się układa i lepiej docina niz takie 15 czy 10. 
Co do folii czy papy, ja ide w folie (bede uważął zeby sie nie przetarła przy rozkładaniu styro

----------


## Kriss7

Mam wycene na styro:
STYROPIAN YETICO BETA PODŁOGA EPS 70 ( 0,038 )- 190,65zł/m3 brutto
STYROPIAN YETICO ALFA PODŁOGA PREMIUM EPS 100 ( 0,036 ) - 230zł/m3 brutto

Przy pierwotnym planie wyszło by:
20m3 eps 100 - 4600zł + 5m3 eps 70 - 953zł -> razem 5553zł

Chyba, że pojde tylko w EPS 70 -> razem 4766zł

Jak myślicie warto dopłacać do EPS100 te 800zł ?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Setkę brałem pod uwagę w garażu i kotłowni - tam gdzie będą stały cięższe sprzęty. Więc o ile nie planujesz budowy akwarium, czy wyjątkowo ciężkich szaf, to 70ka wydaje się wystarczająca.

----------


## Myjk

> Co do ilości warstw styropianu, to właśnie wyżej odpowiedziałam koledze


Dziekuję.  :smile: 




> Wg niego folia bardziej szkodzi, niż pomaga. Bo np. w razie awarii, czy zalania domu, u niego wilgoć może być odebrana do gruntu pod budynkiem.


Ale tam ma być właśnie sucho. Odparowanie wody, jeśli już, ma się odbywać do góry. Tak na logikę.




> Myjk - bedziesz sam układał styro ? Hydraulik mi mowil zebym dał 4x 5cm bo ponoc łatwiej się układa i lepiej docina niz takie 15 czy 10. 
> Co do folii czy papy, ja ide w folie (bede uważął zeby sie nie przetarła przy rozkładaniu styro


Planuję samodzielnie układać. Może i łatwiej się docina, ale za to znaczną ilość czasu się straci na kolejne warstwy. Jak dla mnie skórka za wyprawkę. W ogóle w większości domu nie będzie mi potrzeba warstw -- tylko kawałek w kuchni i holu. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy po całości nie wziąć na parter 20cm od razu. Tej folii się boję właśnie ze względu na możliwe uszkodzenia.




> Setkę brałem pod uwagę w garażu i kotłowni - tam gdzie będą stały cięższe sprzęty. Więc o ile nie planujesz budowy akwarium, czy wyjątkowo ciężkich szaf, to 70ka wydaje się wystarczająca.


Ja, na fali ostatnich przypadków z siadaniem styro w podłodze, chyba pocisnę na 100 po całości. 1000 zł mnie nie zbawi.

----------


## Kriss7

W kotłowni bedzie boiler, wiec tam musiałbyć dać tak czy siak setke. hmm mam zagwostke.

----------


## Kriss7

> Ja, na fali ostatnich przypadków z siadaniem styro w podłodze, chyba pocisnę na 100 po całości. 1000 zł mnie nie zbawi.


Ja chyba na doł dam setke, a u góry 70. Nie ma co chyba zbytnio co kombinować. 
Rozmawiałem przed chwilą z wykonawcą posadzki i mówił ze najlepiej gdybym zrobil 3 warstwy, albo nawet cztery. Robie wiec 5+5+10.

----------


## Myjk

Dostałem właśnie wycenę na bramę garażową Hormana i upadłem... 9200 zł

----------


## Kaizen

Nie ma sensu mieszanie różnej wytrzymałości EPS. Co to ma dać?
Trzy warstwy też nie mają sensu - 1/3 więcej roboty, a mniejsza sztywność. Co najwyżej można tam, gdzie rury pokombinować. A tak, to dwie warstwy - jak różnej grubości, to grubsza IMO na wierzch, żeby sztywniej było.

Co do wyboru styro, to u mnie w finale wybierałem miedzy 20cm EPS 100 0,036 i 18cm EPS80 0,030. Wybrałem cieńszą wersję (8+10cm). Wyszło odrobinę taniej, odrobinę cieplej i zostało 2cm więcej na wylewki. Tylko w miejscu gdzie będzie koza dałem EPS200 15cm. Pod kozę bez sensu, ale chciałem sobie zostawić opcję postawienia tam w przyszłości ciężkiego akumulacyjnego pieca. Niby 200 dużo twardszy, ale też dużo mniej sprężysty. Łatwo odkształca się trwale (niewiele po nim chodziłem, a śladów i wgnieceń ma więcej, niż 80 w najbardziej uczęszczanym miejscu).
Kupiłem też paczkę 2cm sytro, żeby uzupełniać na peszlach czy rurach. Niewiele z tego wykorzystałem. Do układania bardzo przydatna gilotyna i nóż. Gilotyna do cięcia na prosto, nóż do wycinania dziwnych kształtów. Po to, żeby nie wycinać bruzd wziąłem 2cm. Bruzdowanie jest niewygodne i pracochłonne - lepiej przeciąć na wylot i tak np. z dwoma warstwami dwójki i jak to już zakrywa rury to kolejne dwie całe płyty i mamy równo z ośmiocentymetrowymi płytami obok.

----------


## Kriss7

> Nie ma sensu mieszanie różnej wytrzymałości EPS. Co to ma dać?


Chodziło mi że stówa na parter i 70 na poddasze w jednej warstawie. Nie bede mieszał na parterze.

----------


## Doli.

> Dostałem właśnie wycenę na bramę garażową Hormana i upadłem... 9200 zł


O rety to co to za brama ze złota?  :smile:  My mamy wycenę na Hormana, wymiary 2,25 x 5m, na trochę ponad 4tys - a to i tak z tej super drogiej firmy od okien, na którą się nie zdecydowaliśmy, więc w obecnej spodziewamy się jeszcze niższej ceny.

----------


## Myjk

> O rety to co to za brama ze złota?  My mamy wycenę na Hormana, wymiary 2,25 x 5m, na trochę ponad 4tys - a to i tak z tej super drogiej firmy od okien, na którą się nie zdecydowaliśmy, więc w obecnej spodziewamy się jeszcze niższej ceny.


Ja podobnie, to jest wycena od mojego okiennika. 

Brama segmentowa, LPU 40 - grubość pancerza 42 mm, 5250 X 2450 cm, RAL 7016 i to 7200 netto. Do tego automat 2000 jakiś rabat który równoważy koszt montażu.

Widzę różnice w wymiarach, ale czy to może robić aż taką różnicę w cenie? Te moje 525 x 245 to niby też standard miał być, tylko pewnie innego producenta.

----------


## agb

Ani 525 ani 245 to nie jest standard.... Standard to 5000 x 2250. Szerzej i/lub wyżej to zazwyczaj spora dopłata.

----------


## Doli.

> Ja podobnie, to jest wycena od mojego okiennika. 
> 
> Brama segmentowa, LPU 40 - grubość pancerza 42 mm, 5250 X 2450 cm, RAL 7016 i to 7200 netto. Do tego automat 2000 jakiś rabat który równoważy koszt montażu.
> 
> Widzę różnice w wymiarach, ale czy to może robić aż taką różnicę w cenie? Te moje 525 x 245 to niby też standard miał być, tylko pewnie innego producenta.


Tak jak pisze @agb. My mieliśmy w projekcie 5 x 2,5m bo tak się architektowi zgrywały górne linie stolarki, ale jak dostaliśmy wyceny takich wysokich bram to wymurowaliśmy otwór pod 5 x 2,25m. To na co mamy wycenę to zdaje się RenoMatic light 2017 - promocja Hormana i mam nadzieję, że się na nią jeszcze załapiemy w przyszłym roku.

----------


## Myjk

> Tak jak pisze @agb. My mieliśmy w projekcie 5 x 2,5m bo tak się architektowi zgrywały górne linie stolarki, ale jak dostaliśmy wyceny takich wysokich bram to wymurowaliśmy otwór pod 5 x 2,25m. To na co mamy wycenę to zdaje się RenoMatic light 2017 - promocja Hormana i mam nadzieję, że się na nią jeszcze załapiemy w przyszłym roku.


Nie czytuję...  :big tongue:  U mnie też się widać szwagrowi (rysującemu mi projekt) licowało z resztą i tak zrobił. Na szczęście zmniejszenie otworu poprzez upchanie tam XPS i zamontowanie bramy na górze na klockach/kotwach "zetkach" to nie jakiś wielki dramat -- więc wycenią mi ponownie na "standardowe" wymiary. Tnx.  :smile: 

Ps. Ojciec coś tam z bramami garażowymi ma wspólnego przez swoją firmę i twierdzi że Horman ma drogie części, jak się u nich nie serwisuje, no a sami za serwis też nie mało liczą i ten jest raczej kiepski we współpracy.

Edit, już chyba wiem skąd szerokość 525, w pewnym momencie zachciało mi się dwóch bram i po środku szwagier wpasował słupek 25 cm. Potem mi się odwidziało, szwagier skasował słupek ale otworu już nie zmniejszył. Wysokość z kolei wziął z cennika bram Gerda Classic i tam 425 jest jednym z wymiarów "standardowych". Nic to, będzie sztuka.  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojak65

Tak jak napisał Kaizen nie ma sensu "mieszać" różnych wytrzymałości styropianów. Ja może powiem jak to wyglądało w moim przypadku o tyle o ile swój wybór konsultowałem z członkiem rodziny który na co dzień zajmuje się układaniem styropianu oraz wylewkami.
Miał sporo przypadków pękania wylewki gdzie zastosowany był EPS80, a jedynie kilka % gdzie był EPS100. Ok zaraz ktoś może to podważyć tym iż grunt nie był odpowiednio zagęszczony itp, natomiast przy dobrym zazbrojeniu i wylaniu chudziaka powinien on nawet wytrzymać zapadnięcie się gruntu pod nim. 

Po licznych rozmowach uznałem iż najbardziej optymalne warstwy na chudziaku to :
- *papa termozgrzewalna 0.5* - wiem bardzo gruba natomiast miałem ją w bardzo dobrej cenie 8zł za m więc dlatego się na nią zdecydowałem  :smile: 
  w pierwszym domu miałem zastosowaną folię 0.3 i nie zauważyłem żadnych negatywnych wpływów zawilgocenia ścian - natomiast układając styropian na 
  boso w kilku miejscach przebiła mi się folia małymi ostrościami z chudziaka, choć był dokładnie zamieciony i wyodkurzany. 
- *na papę poszła folia 0.3* aby oddzielić ją od styropianu - kilkanaście wątków na forum traktujących o niby szkodliwym oddziaływaniu papy na styropian - 
  ja znowu dałem jedynie z przezorności bo do końca nie wiem jak jest
- po folii styropian EPS100 (w garażu EPS150) - miało być 3x5 ale układanie ciężkie, pracochłonne docinanie w efekcie droższe jeśli robi to firma, więc zostało 
  1x5 i 1x10, choć jak bym mógł to jednak dałbym teraz 2x10 (niestety mój HST na to nie pozwolił)  :wink: 

To co opisałem to wersja w miarę droga ale jak dla mnie jedynie słuszna więc każdy może sobie ją okroić aby ciąć koszty budowy.

----------


## Wojak65

Aha zapomniałem jeszcze o poddaszu  :wiggle: 

2x10 EPS80 cm i na to folia 0.3 i na to dopiero wylewka  :bye:

----------


## Papucy

Hej , 

Jak wysoko macie wymurowane ścianki działowe na poddaszu , mam jakieś 15 cm od jętek i teraz sie zastanawiam czy nie za nisko ? Jak wypełnić powstałą pustkę ( wełna ??? ) czy nie będę miał problemu z wypoziomowaniem stelaży pod KG w kontekście wysokości pomieszczeń . Jaką macie wysokość od poziomu podłogi właściwej do sufitu na poddaszu użytkowym ?

----------


## Kriss7

U mnie wymurowali do jętek, sam nie wiem czy to dobrze, bo mam mniej wełny w tych miejscach, wiec jakieś tam mostki cieplne sa.
Wypełnij przestrzeń oczywiscie wełną, a poziomy najlepiej nanieś np poziomicą laserową.

----------


## Papucy

> U mnie wymurowali do jętek, sam nie wiem czy to dobrze, bo mam mniej wełny w tych miejscach, wiec jakieś tam mostki cieplne sa.
> Wypełnij przestrzeń oczywiscie wełną, a poziomy najlepiej nanieś np poziomicą laserową.


A jaką masz wysokość pomieszczeń na poddaszu?

Chyba zostawię jak jest  dam 15 cm między jętki i drugie 15 cm pomiędzy ruszt . Czy można tam zostawić pustkę np 5 cm ?

----------


## aghata86

A ja dalej czekam na okna. Niby juz zjezdzaja z fabryki po inwentaryzacji. Elektryk i hydraulik juz tupia nogami a ja co, musze czekac na te okna bo jak tu robic instalacje. 

Pytanko, jakiej firmy polecacie piec na ekogroszek?

----------


## Wojak65

Nie polecamy pieców na ekogroszek !  :cool:

----------


## Myjk

> Pytanko, jakiej firmy polecacie piec na ekogroszek?


Boższ. Niektórzy widać nie trawią wiedzy.

----------


## Papucy

Jakby ktoś potrzebował to na Amazon.de

----------


## aghata86

Ja was prosze, przestancie juz oceniac ludzi bo nie maja pompy ciepla, ktora przeciez tez jest na prad ktory to jest z węgla. Ja sie pytam o firme a wy mi znowu ze nie polecacie pieca. Jest material kupiony pod centralne na piec wiec sie pytam jaki piec mam kupic. 
Niech wypowiedza sie osoby ktory sie znaja

----------


## aghata86

Nikt z bociankow 2017 nie ma kotlowni na paliwo stale?

----------


## Myjk

> Nikt z bociankow 2017 nie ma kotlowni na paliwo stale?


Pewnie nie ma jej nikt z bocianków 2015 ani 2016. Dinozaury już dawno wyginęły.  :big tongue:  Oceniać będę, mam do tego prawo.

----------


## Wojak65

Nikt nie pisze że masz kupić PC ani układać kabli grzewczych ale jest jeszcze coś takiego jak gaz (jeśli nie masz gazociągu jest również w butlach).
Zapewniam Cię iż niedługo ekogroszek będzie za ponad 1000 PLN i już w ogóle nie będzie się opłacało nim palić.

Jak zrobisz dokładną kalkulację kosztów i nawet nie dokładne OZC wszystko Ci wyjdzie - zastanów się przed dokonaniem wyboru.

Większość tutaj chce dobrze.

----------


## Myjk

> Większość tutaj chce dobrze.


Już to przerabialiśmy -- miałem nawet swego czasu wrażenie, że się udało to wyjaśnić i argumenty za tym, iż to jedno z droższych i bardziej syfiastych sposobów ogrzewania, zostały przyjęte. No ale, w końcu kto bogatemu zabroni.  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamila.

W mojej gminie w MPZP jest zakaz montowania pieców na ekogroszek czy węgiel. Mają je tylko najstarsze domy a duża część mieszkańców dzięki jakimś dotacjom przeszła na gaz lub pompy ciepła.
Dobrze Ci chłopaki radzą Aghato, zastanów się jeszcze bo za parę lat może czekać Cię totalna demolka domu  :sad: 

U nas na budowie cisza i święty spokój  :big grin:  Do marca. W maju robimy dach, w czerwcu/lipcu okna a w wakacje weźmiemy się za alarm, elektrykę a potem kolejne instalacje i może na jesieni będą tynki  :roll eyes:  

Marzy mi się już przeprowadzka ale jeszcze mnóstwo pracy przed nami...  :yes:

----------


## aghata86

Zamontuje piec 5 generacji. 

Szkoda, ze nie ma ludzi do pomocy. Chyba przeniose sie na grupe na fejsie i opuszcze to zacne grono ktore buduje dom na miare 25 wieku.

----------


## Myjk

> Zamontuje piec 5 generacji.


Klasy jeśli już, i kocioł a nie piec. Ostatnie badania ICHPW wykazały, że kotły 5klasy trują bardziej benzo(a)pirenami niż te klasy 4. Tu masz źródło.




> Szkoda, ze nie ma ludzi do pomocy. Chyba przeniose sie na grupe na fejsie i opuszcze to zacne grono ktore buduje dom na miare 25 wieku.


Są tutaj ludzie do pomocy -- szkoda że nie potrafisz tego docenić. Zrobiłaś chociaż OZC? Jakie zapotrzebowanie wyszło i straty? Zdajesz sobie w ogóle sprawę ze kocioł 5 klasy ma moce od 14kW w górę bo mniejsze moce nie utrzymają wymaganych parametrów? Żebyś sobie stodołę wybudowała z lat 90 to ten kocioł będzie za wielki. Chcesz to idź sobie na grupę gdzie ci napiszą to co chcesz usłyszeć -- ja wiem że tak jest dla wielu wygodniej. Czy lepiej to już inna kwestia.

----------


## Kriss7

To ja dołączę sie do reszty i również bede nakłaniał na wszystko tylko nie węgiel. Jeśli masz gaz dostępny to sie nie zastanawiaj, tym bardziej, że mieszkasz w najcieplejszym miejscu w polsce, gdzie temperatury zimą rzadko spadają poniżej -10 stopni. W miare rozsądne ocieplenie + gaz + podłógówka i wszyscy beda zadowoleni, a ty najbardziej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

> Zamontuje piec 5 generacji. 
> 
> Szkoda, ze nie ma ludzi do pomocy. Chyba przeniose sie na grupe na fejsie i opuszcze to zacne grono ktore buduje dom na miare 25 wieku.


Po prostu w 21 wieku montuje się bezobsługowy system ogrzewania.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Na dole położona folia budowlana czarna. Jeden raz i jeszcze papa była położona na dole ale nie wszędzie. STyropian był na dole 17cm w dwoch warstwach i do tego 3 cm maty systemowej. Łącznie 20 . Styropian austoterma  podłoga twardy 0.37 lambda 80 kpa. To samo było w garazu tylko styropian parkingowy.0.35  lamba 150 kpa. No i siatka pod kołami. Góra to styropian 7cm w dwoch warstwach i mata systemowa. Styropianu tyle dodaliśmy żeby przykryć rury z wentylacji. Rodzaj taki jak na dole w salonie.  Ściana kominkowa na gotowo mamy 120 chyba więc roboczo jakieś 140.

----------


## laurap

> Już to przerabialiśmy -- miałem nawet swego czasu wrażenie, że się udało to wyjaśnić i argumenty za tym, iż to jedno z droższych i bardziej syfiastych sposobów ogrzewania, zostały przyjęte. No ale, w końcu kto bogatemu zabroni.


mój ojciec budował się 6 lat temu, dał ekogroszek a teraz przygląda się naszym kalkulacjom na PC i nie zdziwię się jak zaraz wymieni piec bo ma dość tego syfu...

aczkolwiek, jeżeli ktoś ma taki plan, to nie ma co na niego naskakiwać. Pragmatycznie rzecz biorąc jednak, totalnie nieopłacalna inwestycja.

Mamy strop. Idziemy jak burza. Od września zaczynając mamy w końcu trop...tym tempem to nadążam zarobić i jeszcze nie uruchomiłam kredytu. Nasz wykonawca miał zakończyć sso do końca roku. Ja to szacuje jeszcze na ok 2 miesiąc. Morze cierpliwości potrzebne jest.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Morze cierpliwości potrzebne jest.


A i to czasem za mało.

----------


## jajmar

> aczkolwiek, jeżeli ktoś ma taki plan, to nie ma co na niego naskakiwać.


A może właśnie trzeba naskakiwać na takich co cha paliwa stałe w tym czasie, skoro rząd już koljny nie potrafi nic ze smogiem zrobić może sami powinniśmy właśnie presją jakoś odradzać te kotły. Wywierajmy presję na tych od ekogrochu od węgla itd.

----------


## Kriss7

Czesc,

szybkie pytanie, czy jest sens dawać folie pod styro na poodaszu użytkowym (miedzy stropem a styro)?
Rozumiem, że jest to przerost formy nad treścią.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Czesc,
> 
> szybkie pytanie, czy jest sens dawać folie pod styro na poodaszu użytkowym (miedzy stropem a styro)?
> Rozumiem, że jest to przerost formy nad treścią.


Zdecydowanie przerost formy nad treścią  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

> A może właśnie trzeba naskakiwać na takich co cha paliwa stałe w tym czasie, skoro rząd już koljny nie potrafi nic ze smogiem zrobić może sami powinniśmy właśnie presją jakoś odradzać te kotły. Wywierajmy presję na tych od ekogrochu od węgla itd.


Nikt tu na nikogo jakoś bardzo nie naskoczył, natomiast tak jak napisał *jajmar* może i by trzeba było, bo jak często widzę co z komina mojego przyszłego sąsiada się unosi to gwarantuję mu że będzie miał ze mną w kolejną zimę nie łatwą przeprawę !  :big lol:

----------


## Kamila.

> Nikt tu na nikogo jakoś bardzo nie naskoczył, natomiast tak jak napisał *jajmar* może i by trzeba było


Dokładnie tak  :wink:

----------


## agb

Już sama ilość odpowiedzi na pytanie aghata86, jest odpowiedzią.

----------


## jaromkv

Orientuje się ktoś z jakim wyprzedzeniem trzeba złożyć zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu robót do nadzoru budowlanego ?

----------


## agb

_przed zamierzonym terminem rozpoczęcia robót budowlanych._ Wcześniej było chyba 7 dni.
https://www.biznes.gov.pl/opisy-proc...ot-budowlanych

Jeżeli rozpoczynasz budowę, to bocianki 2018 są tutaj  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Walczę dalej z oknami, bramą i drzwiami wejściowymi. Ceny okien się nie zmieniły w stosunku do tych sprzed półtora roku gdy pierwszy raz walczyłem z tematem. Brama to nadal zagadka, bo pomimo znormalizowania wymiaru (500x225) cena nadal wychodzi ponad 8 tys. zł brutto (Hormann) czy ponad 7 (Wiśniowski) za komplet z automatem. Jakby ktoś chciał wiedzieć, to brama przedzielona na pół będzie jeszcze droższa.

Dostałem także wycenę drzwi i też przysiadłem.  :big tongue:  Drzwi Wikęd Optimum+Termo w sumie pod otwór 150cm (same skrzydło 90cm + doświetlenia po bokach 2x22cm) to koszt 6560 zł brutto. Z kolei bez świetlików drzwi wyceniono na 3830. Chciałem dołożyć do tego czytnik linii papilarnych zamiast klamki, to niedasie (co najwyżej dają otwierane pastylką albo telefonem, co mnie nie urządza). Żeby to zdobyć trzeba wcześniej dopłacić do drzwi prestige. Ktoś może poleci inną firmę drzwiową, w tym taką co do "normalnych" drzwi daje takie duperele jak zamek z CLP?  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

No niestety, ale dobre drzwi zewnętrzne na wymiar 1,4 - 1,5 m kosztują. Ja kupiłem drzwi aluminiowe z Aluprofu, ale nawet nie mówię ile $$$$$$

----------


## Myjk

> No niestety, ale dobre drzwi zewnętrzne na wymiar 1,4 - 1,5 m kosztują. Ja kupiłem drzwi aluminiowe z Aluprofu, ale nawet nie mówię ile $$$$$$


Zapodaj, swoich już mocniej nie poszarpiesz, a może ukoisz moje nerwy.  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

> Orientuje się ktoś z jakim wyprzedzeniem trzeba złożyć zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu robót do nadzoru budowlanego ?



Byłem niedawno i możesz wpisać dzisiejszą datę

----------


## Doli.

> Chciałem dołożyć do tego czytnik linii papilarnych zamiast klamki, to niedasie (co najwyżej dają otwierane pastylką albo telefonem, co mnie nie urządza). Żeby to zdobyć trzeba wcześniej dopłacić do drzwi prestige. Ktoś może poleci inną firmę drzwiową, w tym taką co do "normalnych" drzwi daje takie duperele jak zamek z CLP?


Tylko pamiętaj, że pastylkę, telefon, kartę można wyrzucić i zmienić, a linii papilarnych ani twarzy nie zmienisz. Jestem ostrożna w stosunku do identyfikacji biometrycznej  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Tylko pamiętaj, że pastylkę, telefon, kartę można wyrzucić i zmienić, a linii papilarnych ani twarzy nie zmienisz. Jestem ostrożna w stosunku do identyfikacji biometrycznej


Telefon i pastylkę można zwinąć i dom okraść, z palcem trochę trudniej to zrobić.  :wink:  Ale do czego zmierzasz?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Dotkniesz palcem klamki/pochwytu, oczywiście zależnie od klasy, ale odciągając odcisk palca na taśmę klejąca i przykładając swój palec jako źródło ciepła, da się wiele czytników oszukać. Wiadomo - wszystko da się oszukać, kwestia podejścia. Jestem tradycjonalistą, mam większe przekonanie do zamków mechanicznych, a nie elektronicznomechanicznych.  :big tongue:

----------


## Doli.

> Telefon i pastylkę można zwinąć i dom okraść, z palcem trochę trudniej to zrobić.  Ale do czego zmierzasz?


Zazwyczaj dziwię się jak ludzie chętnie oddają swoje dane biometryczne w tak błahych celach jak odblokowanie telefonu / komputera / domu / czajnika  :wink: 
Jak myślę o kradzieży palca albo twarzy to mnie ciarki przechodzą. Wolę zostać okradzioną z klucza :wink:  Ale to takie moje przemyślenia - koniec offtopu.

----------


## agb

Tym bardziej, że większość implementacji zabezpieczeń biometrycznych to jakaś tandeta.

----------


## Myjk

> Dotkniesz palcem klamki/pochwytu, oczywiście zależnie od klasy, ale odciągając odcisk palca na taśmę klejąca i przykładając swój palec jako źródło ciepła, da się wiele czytników oszukać. Wiadomo - wszystko da się oszukać, kwestia podejścia. Jestem tradycjonalistą, mam większe przekonanie do zamków mechanicznych, a nie elektronicznomechanicznych.


A, że pośledzą mnie w restauracji, zabiją kelnera, ukradną używaną przeze mnie szklankę i będą zdejmować odciski palców -- można się poczuć jak u bonda!  :big grin:  Potem jeszcze tylko alarm rozbroją tym moim odciskiem palca i będą mogli wynieść pół domu, albo i cały. Żeby tylko w śmieciach nie grzebali w poszukiwaniu moich włosów łonowych, bo to dopiero będzie wstyd.  :wink:  Wiesz, myślę jednak, że prędzej mi klucze zwiną -- szybsze to i pewniejsze rozwiązanie.  :big tongue:

----------


## swieja

Moje drzwi, otwór podobny bo 144 cm, tylko wyższe bo 250 cm, czyli dodatkowo z naświetlem górnym będą kosztować 6500 (firma Domilas). To najtańsza wycena. Poprzednie były około 10000 (chyba Porta).

Ale już odcisk z twojej własnej klamki łatwiej zdejmą  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Ok, ok, szuka ludź pomocy a tu tylko najazd i ocenianie! ;( Buuu... Idę poczytać o zdejmowaniu. Odcisków.  :wink:

----------


## swieja

Człowiek się troszczy o czyjeś zdrowie, o integralność czyjegoś jestestwa, a spotyka tylko niewdzięczność  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

co macie w tych drzwiach za 6k? jest jakiś wątek nt drzwi, żeby wiedzieć, na co zwracać uwagę?

----------


## Myjk

> Człowiek się troszczy o czyjeś zdrowie, o integralność czyjegoś jestestwa, a spotyka tylko niewdzięczność


 :big grin: 

Ja jeszcze w temacie bram, bo właśnie dostałem kolejną ofertę. I tak od okienników brama Wiśniowski z napędem METRO wycenili na 7100 zł brutto z montażem. Firma od której brałem ze 3 lata temu bramę do obecnego garażu, wyceniając taką samą bramę, z tym że z napędem INTRO 1000 dali cenę 6300 zł brutto z montażem. To jest prawie 800 zł różnicy  :sad:  Czy ten napęd robi aż taką przepaść? Wizualnie patrząc napęd METRO to taki klasyczny paździoch, acz oczywiście już dawno się wyleczyłem z tego aby kupować oczami. Dlatego, czy ktoś się orientuje w różnicy w tych napędach? W necie info bardzo mało, nawet ceny tego INTRO nie znalazłem. Może jakaś novinka...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nam to METRO odradzali w każdym miejscu po kolei, gdzie oglądaliśmy stolarkę ogółem. Wszyscy bez wyjątku zachęcają do SOMFY. Wspominali o delikatnie mówiąc dość dużej awaryjności.

----------


## Myjk

Ale z tego co widzę METRO robi dla Wiśniowskiego właśnie SOMFY  :wink:

----------


## Ruda maruda

Domilas  :smile:  
ja tam nie jestem zwolenniczką urządzeń na linię papilarne. Nie wiem dla czego ludzie tak chętnie oddają informację o sobie. :/ a ten napęd też nam odradzali. My mamy Hato jak dobrze pamiętam .

----------


## Brysia8

Ja mam bramę Wiśniowskiego z napędem INTRO 1000 - działa od pół roku, nie narzekam  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Domilas  
> ja tam nie jestem zwolenniczką urządzeń na linię papilarne. Nie wiem dla czego ludzie tak chętnie oddają informację o sobie. :/


Ja uwielbiam mojego smarka nexusa na odcisk. Nikt mi nie podejrzy pinu, nie podejrzy znaku. Prawdopodobieństwo że ktoś mi na odcisk "złamie" telefon w razie kradzieży czy zagubienia jest IMO znacznie mniejsze. Te informacje, jak słusznie tutaj zauważono, można łatwiej pozyskać zdejmując odciski z poręczy niż wydłubując dane odcisków z urządzenia. Także nie rozumiem zupełnie tych obaw.




> a ten napęd też nam odradzali. My mamy Hato jak dobrze pamiętam .


Ten, tzn. Metro czy Intro?




> Ja mam bramę Wiśniowskiego z napędem INTRO 1000 - działa od pół roku, nie narzekam


O proszę.  :smile:  To ja teraz strzelam pytaniami skoro wyszłaś zza tarczy.  :wink:  Czy rozważany był, w czasie wycen, jakiś inny napęd? Jaki był koszt automatyki Intro? Jakiej wielkości jest brama (domyślam się że jak model 1000 to musi być z tych większych)?  :wink:

----------


## Brysia8

Żadnych innych nie brałam pod uwagę... 

Zamawiałam w grudniu 2016
montaż był jakoś w sierpniu / wrześniu

brama garażowa UNIPRO A3500 Wiśniowski
Typ bramy - SSp
typ panela - G
STRUKTURA - Sandgrain
wymiary: 5000x2250 / otwieramnie:A 
napęd - INTRO 1000
szyna - "INTRO" 3000

Koszt wraz z montażem to 5800 brutto
(w tej samej firmie zamawialiśmy okna i rolety)

----------


## Myjk

> Żadnych innych nie brałam pod uwagę... 
> 
> Zamawiałam w grudniu 2016
> montaż był jakoś w sierpniu / wrześniu
> 
> brama garażowa UNIPRO A3500 Wiśniowski
> Typ bramy - SSp
> typ panela - G
> STRUKTURA - Sandgrain
> ...


Dziękuję. Parametry IDENTYCZNE jak u mnie, tylko cena +500. :/

----------


## Wojak65

WAW zobowiązuje   :yes:  :big lol:

----------


## Myjk

> WAW zobowiązuje


Słyszałem że na zachodzie Polski jeszcze wyższe stawki mogą być. Do tego dochodzi przekręcony rocznik o dwa lata i u mnie wycena tylko samej bramy a nie całego pakietu (z oknami i drzwiami). Także z wycenami trzeba ostrożnie, bo to co mniej na bramie mogli urwać na oknach czy na drzwiach wejściowych.  :wink:  Poprosiłem jeszcze tych od bramy o wycenę drzwi aluminiowych (tylko takie mają w ofercie), ciekawe czy mnie zamordują ceną.  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

T akurat się zgadza, na jednym produkcie dokładają marży na innym odejmują jeśli się kupuje wszystko u jednego sprzedawcy. 

Tylko kilka cm więcej i brama może już kosztować sporo więcej, moja 4850x2100 - 6500PLN (Wiśniowski) z napędem CAME HG1000

----------


## Brysia8

Ta brama chyba też nie jest jakaś super ciepła i szczelna, my mamy garaż wolnostojący, nieogrzewany, dlatego też nad bramą nie spędziłam zbyt wiele czasu  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Drzwi Domilas ma właśnie Ruda maruda i ona mi je poleciłam. Pojechałam, sprawdziłam i jeszcze nie zamówiłam, ale jestem zdecydowana. 
Otwór 145/250 czyli będzie jedno naświetle boczne 40 cm, jedno górne 40 cm i skrzydło drzwiowe 100 cm. Lub skrzydło 90 i dwa naświetla boczne. Jeszcze nie wiem.
Drzwi są drewniane, klejone z tego co pamięta z drewna, którego słoje się układają w różne strony by się drzwi nie wypaczały. Poza tym w środku jest pianka która izoluje i dzięki temu drzwi są ciepłe. Próg nie pamiętam jaki, jakiś metal gumową nakładką. W środku są jeszcze dodatkowo dwie stalowe szyny w kształcie litery H, żeby drzwi wzmocnić. Zamki, zawiasy, o tym za wiele nie powiem, bo nie pamiętam, ale wiem, że takie same były w każdych drzwiach, które oglądaliśmy. Jeden zamek, który otwiera bolce na dole i górze drzwi. 
Mało szczegółowy opis, ale najlepiej samemy pojechać i zobaczyć różne drzwi w kilku miejscach i zaczniesz zauważać różnicę. Albo wręcz przeciwnie, stwierdzisz, że to samo możesz kupić w bardzo różnych cenach  :wink: 
Marzyły mi się drzwi kasetonowe, ale pan właśnie z Domilasu wyjaśnił, że przez to można wsadzić do środka dużo mniej tej pianki ocieplającej i drzwi będą zimne. A my tam koło tych drzwi, w wiatrołapie mamy drzwi do łazienki, więc wolę by było ciepło.

----------


## Papucy

Jak układać wełnę między jętkami .

1.Jak myślicie czy wygodniej będzie najpierw zadeskować strych a potem układać wełnę od dołu i sznurkować ?

2. Czy lepiej najpierw zasznurować ułożyć wełnę od góry a potem zrobić deskowanie  . Będę używał desek szalunkowych .

Wełny będzie około 30 cm w sumie w dwóch warstwach czy iść w niską lambdę czy dać np 0,39 skoro i tak będzie około 30 cm ?

Czy styropian na szczyty ( izolacja pozioma ) może się stykać z folią wysokoparoprzepuszczalną czy ma być szczelina?

----------


## Kaizen

> 2. Czy lepiej najpierw zasznurować ułożyć wełnę od góry a potem zrobić deskowanie


Gdzie byś tę wełnę rozwijał i docinał? Na pochyłym dachu?
Co zrobisz z wełną, jak przyjdzie ulewa? Wyrzucisz?




> Wełny będzie około 30 cm w sumie w dwóch warstwach czy iść w niską lambdę czy dać np 0,39 skoro i tak będzie około 30 cm


30cm to niezbyt wiele jak na dzisiejsze standardy. 25cm 0,039 trzeba dać, żeby spełnić warunki WT2017.

----------


## Doli.

> Gdzie byś tę wełnę rozwijał i docinał? Na pochyłym dachu?
> Co zrobisz z wełną, jak przyjdzie ulewa? Wyrzucisz?


Papucemu chodzi chyba o ocieplenie sufitu miedzy poddaszem a strychem (dach już jest pokryty), a nie ocieplanie dachu.

----------


## Papucy

> Co zrobisz z wełną, jak przyjdzie ulewa? Wyrzucisz?.


Mam już dach.

----------


## Papucy

> Papucemu chodzi chyba o ocieplenie sufitu miedzy poddaszem a strychem (dach już jest pokryty), a nie ocieplanie dachu.


Dokładnie.

----------


## Kriss7

Ostatnio robiłem tą robotę. Zasznurkowałem pod jętkami i więcej było z tego problemów niż pożytku. Pierwszą warstwę zrób sobie od dołu i złap ją profilami, druga wkłądaj od góry. Zycze powodzenia, bo robota nie należy do najprzyjemniejszych  :smile:  Acha i nie kupuj zadnych noży do ciecią wełny. Najlepiej sie sprawuje nożyk tapicerski i jakaś łatka, zeby sobie to przyciskać do docięcia.

----------


## laurap

No i mam pierwszy zonk... nie cofnęlismy nadproży. Mieliśmy spotkanie z kolesiem od okien i rolet już dawno i nie zwrócił nam uwagi, żeby to zrobić. A my, ciemna masa budowlana nie mieliśmy pojęcia że to będzie potrzebne przy dużych roletach.

I teraz zastanawiamy się co robić. Skrzynki będą miały ok 18 cm. Dać 2 cm izolacji (np styropian) potem kaseta i na to elewacja, czy zrobić rolety nadstawne? Co deje mniejsze mostki termiczne?

Pliss podpowiedzcie co robić. Przeczytałam wątek o roletach ale jak ze wszystkim tutaj, nadal jest ciemna w temacie.

----------


## Wojak65

No to rzeczywiście jest mały problem. Zanim wybierzecie sposób ich montażu dowiedz się czy te 18 cm to jest już dokładnie cała roleta bo u mnie się okazało że te 18 cm o których odpowiadali to tylko kaseta rolety a jest jeszcze 2 cm z przodu blachy na której opiera się styropian - A to już wg fachowców nie należy do wymiaru rolety. Taki mamy klimat...

----------


## laurap

górę jeszcze murują więc tam jeszcze możemy cofnąć nadproża. Ostatecznie najwyżej damy 25 cm styropianu na wykuszu oraz na ścianie zachodniej bo tylko tam trzeba będzie ukryć te rolety. A dobrze ocieplona strona zachodnia to nawet dobrze, bo najczęściej od tamtej strony wieje a latem będzie izolować od nagrzania słońcem.

----------


## Kamila.

Czy ktoś z Was jeszcze muruje?
Zastanawiam się co robić - ryzykować w lutym ciąg dalszy prac (mamy postawiony parter i zalane oba stropy) czy czekać do marca?
Biję się z myślami bo równie dobrze w lutym może być temperatura na plusie jak i kwietniu może pojawić się -10  :roll eyes: 
Gdybyśmy zrobili teraz ściany do końca i wylali ostatni strop, można by było myśleć o dachu, oknach i działówkach  :smile: 

Płytę wylewaliśmy w kwietniu, parter postawiliśmy w listopadzie i jak na razie (odpukać) wszystko jest ok  :smile: 

Co robić?

----------


## laurap

Kamila my murujemy  :smile:  Będziemy właśnie zalewać wieniec. Pogoda sprzyja więc lecimy dalej. ale jakby zaczęły się mrozy to bym powiedziała stop. Całe szczęście u nas jest biegun ciepła więc zimy jeszcze wcale nie było, a mrozy w nocy w porywach do -3. Ekipa ma w przyszły tygodniu brać się za dach.

----------


## Kamila.

O fajnie, dobrze wiedzieć że nie jesteśmy sami  :big grin:  
Dodajecie W8 do betonu? Jakieś dodatki chroniące świeży beton przed mrozem?

----------


## agb

W8 to klasa wodoszczelności. Co to ma do ochrony przed mrozem?  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> W8 to klasa wodoszczelności. Co to ma do ochrony przed mrozem?


A no to chociażby że ochroni beton przed "wnikaniem" i "naporem" stojącej na nim wody? 
Tak na zdrowy babski rozum  :big tongue:

----------


## Bepo

> Ta brama chyba też nie jest jakaś super ciepła i szczelna, my mamy garaż wolnostojący, nieogrzewany, dlatego też nad bramą nie spędziłam zbyt wiele czasu


Żadna brama nie może być super szczelna, bo wymogi są takie, żeby był dopływ świeżego powietrza do garażu i żeby garaż miał osobną wentylację od reszty budynku.  :smile:  My mamy bramę i mechanizm Nice, wyszła nas finalnie 4600 zł, chociaż mamy spory nadwymiar(otwór 2,55m x 2,55m) i inne bramy zaczynały się od 6k PLN. Garaż dociepliliśmy od wewnątrz styropianem, zamontujemy cieplejsze drzwi do wiatrołapu i wystarczy.  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Czy ktoś z Was jeszcze muruje?


my wstępnie zaplanowaliśmy początek murowania na marzec, ale jest tak piękna pogoda, że też zastanawiam się, czy nie zacząć w lutym,jeśli takie ciepełko się utrzyma  :smile:

----------


## laurap

> O fajnie, dobrze wiedzieć że nie jesteśmy sami  
> Dodajecie W8 do betonu? Jakieś dodatki chroniące świeży beton przed mrozem?


nie powiem Ci co dodają bo nie mam pojęcia ale faktycznie jest dodatek do betonu chroniący beton przed mrozem. Chociaż póki co nasz beton miał najlepsze warunki do wiązania  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Czy ktoś z Was jeszcze muruje?
> Zastanawiam się co robić - ryzykować w lutym ciąg dalszy prac (mamy postawiony parter i zalane oba stropy) czy czekać do marca?
> Biję się z myślami bo równie dobrze w lutym może być temperatura na plusie jak i kwietniu może pojawić się -10 
> Gdybyśmy zrobili teraz ściany do końca i wylali ostatni strop, można by było myśleć o dachu, oknach i działówkach 
> 
> Płytę wylewaliśmy w kwietniu, parter postawiliśmy w listopadzie i jak na razie (odpukać) wszystko jest ok 
> 
> Co robić?


Murujcie póki się da. U nas dolewali dodatek zimowy do kleju (działa do -8C)..

----------


## Dżoana1

Witam  :roll eyes: 

Tak jak w temacie wątku należę do osób które w tym roku mają zamiar się budować. U mnie dopiero temat kupna działki ale projekt upatrzony pod nią jest. Oczywiście z małymi przeróbkami. 
U mnie w planach projekt *Domidea 1 w2*  
Ciekawe czy będę tutaj sama z tym projektem czy jednak ktoś się znajdzie kto również  wybrał ten projekt?  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Poszukaj, forum jest bardzo obszerne, choć ja na przykład nie znalazłem nikogo kto buduje tak jak mój  :wink: 

1 to taka pomniejszona wersja mojego projektu z małymi przesunięciami ścian  :wiggle:

----------


## Doli.

> Witam 
> 
> Tak jak w temacie wątku należę do osób które w tym roku mają zamiar się budować. U mnie dopiero temat kupna działki ale projekt upatrzony pod nią jest. Oczywiście z małymi przeróbkami. 
> U mnie w planach projekt *Domidea 1 w2*  
> Ciekawe czy będę tutaj sama z tym projektem czy jednak ktoś się znajdzie kto również  wybrał ten projekt?


Cześć Dżoana1  :smile:  Jestes wprawdzie w temacie dla Bocianków 2017, ale Bocianki 2018 tez mają załozony temat  :smile:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ekało-na-Was!

Powodzenia i trzymam kciuki!  :smile:

----------


## Dżoana1

*Doli.*  dziękuję za oświecenie  :big tongue:  miałam dwa wątki otwarte i napisałam nie tu gdzie trzeba  :wink:

----------


## karo_line

Ja tak apropos rekuperacji...
Czy komuś z Was proponowano rekuperator Duplex 400 easy (z regulatorem CPA)? Macie jakieś info o tym sprzęcie? Niewiele jest o nim informacji w sieci, a dostaliśmy taką propozycję i trochę jesteśmy w kropce...

----------


## Wojak65

Ja trochę ostatnio czytam nt rekuperatorów - również przygotowuję się do zakupu. 
Moje uwagi odnośnie tego rekuperatora :
- czy potrzebujesz aż 400m3/h ? jaki masz dom ? jaką miałaś policzoną sumę max przepływu powietrza ?
- reku bardzo fajny - ale dla mnie trochę za drogi - dlaczego fajny ? bardzo mały, lekki, wąski, można go ułożyć w dowolnej pozycji, duża sprawność itd
- CPA - jak dla mnie wogóle zbędny bajer - sterownik ciekłokrystaliczny na rekuperatorze - przecież będziesz sterować powietrzem w salonie a nie ze strychu - dlatego pewnie taka cena...

Tyle ode mnie

----------


## karo_line

> Ja trochę ostatnio czytam nt rekuperatorów - również przygotowuję się do zakupu. 
> Moje uwagi odnośnie tego rekuperatora :
> - czy potrzebujesz aż 400m3/h ? jaki masz dom ? jaką miałaś policzoną sumę max przepływu powietrza ?
> - reku bardzo fajny - ale dla mnie trochę za drogi - dlaczego fajny ? bardzo mały, lekki, wąski, można go ułożyć w dowolnej pozycji, duża sprawność itd
> - CPA - jak dla mnie wogóle zbędny bajer - sterownik ciekłokrystaliczny na rekuperatorze - przecież będziesz sterować powietrzem w salonie a nie ze strychu - dlatego pewnie taka cena...
> 
> Tyle ode mnie


Dom niewielki, bo około 130 m2 plus jakiś tam garaż, który nie będzie wentylowany przez reku...Dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem.

----------


## Wojak65

No to prawie jak u mnie, u mnie na te 130m2 wyszło że idealnie pasowała by 300 choć akurat w przypadku tego rekuperatora różnica w cenie to tylko kilkaset zł

Jeśli masz czas to polecam poczytać jakiś rozbudowany wątek na FM dot. central wentylacyjnych - tam jest kilka mądrych głów które tłumaczą czym się kierować wybierając reku - ale musisz wyfiltrować sprzedawców którzy na siłę namolne chcą Ci wcisnąć centrale którymi handlują  :big tongue:

----------


## karo_line

Dzięki.
Podczas budowy najbardziej przeraża mnie....mnogość wyborów, jakich trzeba dokonać. Internet w zdecydowanej większości wspomaga proces decyzyjny, ale też często przeszkadza  :wink:  Ile ludzi, tyle opinii...  :smile: 
Raz jeszcze dziękuję. A jakby ktoś jeszcze coś, to piszcie proszę. Na wątek zerknę.

----------


## Wojak65

Budowa to same wybory, a czym dalej w las tym gorzej !  :big tongue: 

Taka podpowiedź, czytając forum musisz włączyć dobry filtr bo tutaj są jednostki które pisząc tylko one mają rację i tylko ich wybór jest słuszny  :wink:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Czy ktoś z Was jeszcze muruje?
> Zastanawiam się co robić - ryzykować w lutym ciąg dalszy prac (mamy postawiony parter i zalane oba stropy) czy czekać do marca?
> Biję się z myślami bo równie dobrze w lutym może być temperatura na plusie jak i kwietniu może pojawić się -10 
> Gdybyśmy zrobili teraz ściany do końca i wylali ostatni strop, można by było myśleć o dachu, oknach i działówkach 
> 
> Płytę wylewaliśmy w kwietniu, parter postawiliśmy w listopadzie i jak na razie (odpukać) wszystko jest ok 
> 
> Co robić?


Witam. My zaczęliśmy budowę z końcem lutego i mieliśmy ładniejsza pogodę niż później była w lipcu. Ja bym ryzykowala bo nigdy nie przewidziszjaka będzie pogoda ns 100%. Powodzenia

----------


## Hellenaj

hejho, pamięta mnie ktoś tu jeszcze?  :wink: 

Nie odzywałam się od grudnia, bo miałam istny maraton chorobowy.... zaczęło się od syna, potem świąteczno-noworoczny pobyt w szpitalu z córką, a tuż po wyjsciu ze szpitala na zmianę jak nie jedno, to drugie, a teraz jeszcze trzecie dokłąda swoje.... szczęsliwie widze swiatełko w tunelu  :wink:  
No ale, forum budowlane a nie chorobowe, więc do rzeczy  :smile: 

Pogoda u nas wspaniała, więc prace nabrały tempa. Przed świetami zrobiono u nas elektrykę i hydraulikę, po świętach montaż drzwi, zaraz potem styropian i podłogówka. W ubiegły piątek zaś zrobiliśmy wylewki - przed tynkami.
Równolegle, z uwagi na plusowe tempertaury w nocy, rozpoczęły się prace nad ociepleniem budynku. Styropian w całości już nałożony, teraz kołkowanie, ale z nakładaniem siatki i kleju poczekamy do cieplejszych nocy - prognozy pokazują, że za kilka dni ma pojawić się mróz, więc nie ryzyujemy. Zrobimy jeszcze podbitkę i na tym koneic prac nad elewacją. Jesli uda nam się utrzymać w środku dodatnią tempoeraturę, to w przyszłym tygodniu wchodzimy z tynkami - jesli  nie - czekamy a cieplejsze dni.
W poniedziałek wpada też ekipa od rekuperacji - rozłożą przewody.

To tak w skrócie.

Agatha86 z piecem nie pomogę, u mnie gaz, będzie kociol Dedietrich.

Pisaliście o bramach, ja mam Krispola 540x237 7400 netto.

Laurap, ja bym dała tak jak piszesz - więcej styropianu na elewację, żeby ukryć skrzynki, ew. jeśli pasuje to do Twojej wizji elewacji zrobić opaski wokół oien. U mnie takie własnie opaski będą - po prostu mi się podobają to raz, a dwa docieplą właśnie miejsca z kasetami. tyle że u mnie nadproża cofnięte i w nich 5cm xpsa. 

Coś jeszcze pisać chciałam, ale zapomniałam ... 

Plany jakie mam na luty i marzec: tynki, płytki w kotłowni i podłączenie pieca. W daleszej kolejnośći na kwiecień: jeśli tynki i wylewki wyschną wystarczająco: ocieplenie stropu i sufit z płyt, dokończenie elewacji, poród. W maju/czerwcu jak trochę ogarnę się z dziecięciem ruszymy z wykończeniem  - pod warunkiem, że tynki i wylewki będą ok. Może w październiku uda się przeprowadzić  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> W daleszej kolejnośći na kwiecień: jeśli tynki i wylewki wyschną wystarczająco: ocieplenie stropu i sufit z płyt, dokończenie elewacji, *poród*. W maju/czerwcu jak trochę ogarnę się z dziecięciem ruszymy z wykończeniem  - pod warunkiem, że tynki i wylewki będą ok. Może w październiku uda się przeprowadzić


Padłem  :big lol: 
Ale faktycznie poszliście jak burza  :big grin:

----------


## Wojak65

Noo w jednym poście opisałaś ładny kawał robót  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

Cześć  *Hellenaj*  :wink:  Jasne, że Cię pamiętamy  :wink: 
Plany budowlane macie zacne, a i zakres wykonanych robót konkretny  :wink: 
Trzymam kciuki, za planowane terminy ( jedyny, któremu nie grozi wielka obsuwa, to termin porodu  :big grin:  ), no i dawaj znać o kolejnych postępach  :bye:

----------


## Myjk

Ja do dzisiaj muszę złożyć zamówienie na okna, bo ponoć się już zimowe zniżki mają skończyć. Cały czas nie wiem czy w środku okleinę brać antracytową jak zewnątrz, czy białą (preferowaną przez żonę). Nie wiem też czy brać wszędzie fixy, czy jednak w newralgicznych punktach (np. w łazience/sypialni na piętrze) dać otwierane żeby w celu mycia nie skakać z zewnątrz po drabinie/dachu i żeby w razie czego można było otworzyć okno i się wydrzeć...  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

*Myjku*, promocjami zimowymi, wiosennymi, czy innymi, nie przejmowałabym się zbytnio.
Ja wyceniałam okna od stycznia 2016 do kwietnia 2017.
W każdym okresie (świątecznym, wiosennym itp.) miałam "niby" ograniczony czas na zamówienie okien w atrakcyjnej promocji i to nie powinno ulec zmianie  :wink: 
Zdaje się, że te promocje, to taki chłyt marketingowy  :wink:   Chociaż mogę się mylić  :big tongue: 

 Z okleiną, to Ci nie doradzę. Preferencje żony, to rzecz święta  :wink:  Ja nie lubię białych okien  :roll eyes: 

Za to fixy wszędzie to przesada. Gdzie można, to można, ale łazienka, że nie wspomnę o piętrze!!!, to jednak duża wygoda, kiedy masz możliwość otwarcia okna. Ja ogólnie wychodzę z założenia, że jeśli mam w pomieszczeniu więcej niż jedno okno, to zawsze jedno zostawiam otwierane. Reszta mogą być fixy. Wyjątkiem jest u mnie garderoba przy wiatrołapie, gdzie jest tylko fix, ale mam blisko drzwi wejściowe  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> Ja do dzisiaj muszę złożyć zamówienie na okna, bo ponoć się już zimowe zniżki mają skończyć.


W jakiej firmie jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## Doli.

> Ja do dzisiaj muszę złożyć zamówienie na okna, bo ponoć się już zimowe zniżki mają skończyć. Cały czas nie wiem czy w środku okleinę brać antracytową jak zewnątrz, czy białą (preferowaną przez żonę). Nie wiem też czy brać wszędzie fixy, czy jednak w newralgicznych punktach (np. w łazience/sypialni na piętrze) dać otwierane żeby w celu mycia nie skakać z zewnątrz po drabinie/dachu i żeby w razie czego można było otworzyć okno i się wydrzeć...


Nasz dostawca okien zawsze ma tę sama promocję, tylko daty zmienia. Teraz jest "50% RABAT NA OKNA W PRZYPADKU ZAMÓWIENIA DO 15 LUTEGO 2018 ROKU I MONTAŻU W ROKU 2018 !!!", a jak zamawialiśmy to "50% RABAT NA OKNA W PRZYPADKU ZAMÓWIENIA DO 31 GRUDNIA 2017 ROKU I MONTAŻU W ROKU 2018 !!!" - także ja też, jak *@annatulipanna* myślę, że to "chłyt matetingowy".

Co do fixów wszędzie to chyba przesada. Czasem fajnie wpuścić "polne" powietrze latem do domu. A i mycia okien na piętrze nie wyobrażam sobie z drabiny. My mamy tylko jeden fix w kuchni.

*EDYTA:* Antracytu wewnątrz bym nie chciała - zbyt dominujący kolor.

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjku*, promocjami zimowymi, wiosennymi, czy innymi, nie przejmowałabym się zbytnio.
> Ja wyceniałam okna od stycznia 2016 do kwietnia 2017.
> W każdym okresie (świątecznym, wiosennym itp.) miałam "niby" ograniczony czas na zamówienie okien w atrakcyjnej promocji i to nie powinno ulec zmianie 
> Zdaje się, że te promocje, to taki chłyt marketingowy   Chociaż mogę się mylić


Ogólnie mam podobne wrażenie -- jak od dwóch lat walczę z tymi oknami, tak ceny praktycznie się nie ruszyły czy brałem wyceny w lato czy w zimie. Ale jednak cenę pocisnęli trochę w dół jak powalczyłem, niewiele ale zawsze trochę.




> Z okleiną, to Ci nie doradzę. Preferencje żony, to rzecz święta  Ja nie lubię białych okien


Mamy teraz białe i nie ma dramatu, ani nie irytują wyglądem, ani nie są trudniejsze w utrzymaniu czystości.




> Za to fixy wszędzie to przesada. Gdzie można, to można, ale łazienka, że nie wspomnę o piętrze!!!, to jednak duża wygoda, kiedy masz możliwość otwarcia okna. Ja ogólnie wychodzę z założenia, że jeśli mam w pomieszczeniu więcej niż jedno okno, to zawsze jedno zostawiam otwierane. Reszta mogą być fixy. Wyjątkiem jest u mnie garderoba przy wiatrołapie, gdzie jest tylko fix, ale mam blisko drzwi wejściowe


Pytanie tylko po co to otwieranie. Argument za otwieraniem w celu mycia do mnie przemawia, z drugiej strony biorąc pod uwagę że obecnie okna elewacyjne wymagają mycia zaledwie raz w roku, to wskoczenie na drabinę nie będzie dla mnie problemem. Wietrzyć natomiast przy WM i klimatyzacji nie zamierzam, więc te klamki będą w zasadzie tylko dla sztuki.




> W jakiej firmie jeśli można wiedzieć?


AdamS by aprel.

----------


## Myjk

> Co do fixów wszędzie to chyba przesada. Czasem fajnie wpuścić "polne" powietrze latem do domu.


Będzie polne z rurek.  :big tongue:  Myślę że to wpuszczanie powietrza przez okna to pozostałość z traumy po (nie)działającej WG.




> A i mycia okien na piętrze nie wyobrażam sobie z drabiny. My mamy tylko jeden fix w kuchni.


Z drugiej strony mieszanie ram fix i normalnych kompletnie mi się nie widzi. Przypomnę tylko, że mam piętrowca i okna parter/piętro się pokrywają. Jak zrobię zwykłe okno na piętrze w sypialni, do tego dzielone, to takie samo wypadałoby dać poniżej, w kuchni. Dla mnie umycie okna z drabiny to żaden większy problem, no ale w moim domu to ja myję okna.  :big tongue: 




> *EDYTA:* Antracytu wewnątrz bym nie chciała - zbyt dominujący kolor.


Właśnie dostałem to na wizualizacji -- jest mocno z antracytem, ale dzięki temu coś się dzieje. Zerknijcie zresztą sami.

----------


## Doli.

A ile lat zamierzasz żyć w tym domu? Bo teraz umycie okien z drabiny to możne nie problem, ale za jakiś czas - będą potrzebni młodsi albo zatrudniona firma.

Do tych wizualizacji antracyt pasuje. Miałam na myśli to, że antracyt determinuje potem wnętrze, bo to mocny kolor, do którego trzeba się dopasować.

Wiesz, w centrach handlowych jest WM i jest czym oddychać, ale jakoś przyjemniej na dworze  :wink:  Tylko mi zaraz nie mówcie, że jak na dworze +30C lub -5C to przyjemniej w środku - chodzi mi o jakość powietrza. Jest różnica w oddychaniu powietrzem na dworze, a powietrzem w domu. Ja lubię mieć w lecie otwarte okna, słychać ptaszury, czuć lekki wiaterek na plecach. No, nie wiem jak to inaczej wytłumaczyć - po prostu dwa nieporównywalne stany  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> A ile lat zamierzasz żyć w tym domu? Bo teraz umycie okien z drabiny to możne nie problem, ale za jakiś czas - będą potrzebni młodsi albo zatrudniona firma.


15-20 lat nie dłużej. Do tego czasu jeszcze po drabinie wejdę. Potem wybuduję coś małego, parterowego, 60-80 m2




> Wiesz, w centrach handlowych jest WM i jest czym oddychać, ale jakoś przyjemniej na dworze  Tylko mi zaraz nie mówcie, że jak na dworze +30C lub -5C to przyjemniej w środku - chodzi mi o jakość powietrza. Jest różnica w oddychaniu powietrzem na dworze, a powietrzem w domu. Ja lubię mieć w lecie otwarte okna, słychać ptaszury, czuć lekki wiaterek na plecach. No, nie wiem jak to inaczej wytłumaczyć - po prostu dwa nieporównywalne stany


Bez porównania dom a centrum handlowe, gdzie kupa śmierdzących (no, niektórzy też nawet ładnie pachną, ale nadal rozsiewają woń) ludzi tuż przy nosie i gdzie często to nie działa jak należy albo wręcz oszczędzają np. na wydatku czy na filtrach. Ja nie lubię mieć otwartych okien, bo nie lubię wszelakiego latającego tatałajstwa, owadów, pyłków, kurzu itd. Dlatego podejrzewam w życiu, poza myciem, okien otwierać nie będę.

----------


## Iscra

Prawda. Ja też nie znoszę wlatującego ścierwa, a komarów zwłaszcza...

----------


## chilli banana

@*Hellenaj* gratuluję organizacji  :smile:  idziecie jak burza  :smile: 
szkoda, że nie masz dziennika





> Ja do dzisiaj muszę złożyć zamówienie na okna, bo ponoć się już zimowe zniżki mają skończyć. Cały czas nie wiem czy w środku okleinę brać antracytową jak zewnątrz, czy białą (preferowaną przez żonę). Nie wiem też czy brać wszędzie fixy, czy jednak w newralgicznych punktach (np. w łazience/sypialni na piętrze) dać otwierane żeby w celu mycia nie skakać z zewnątrz po drabinie/dachu i żeby w razie czego można było otworzyć okno i się wydrzeć...


mam 12 wycen okien i jakoś strasznie od siebie nie odbiegają, a niektóre zawierają jakieś extra rabaty wyprzedaże etc., więc tak jak inni - uważam, że to chłyt marketingowy  :wink: 
ja chciałam bardzo antracytowe okna, ale zdecydowałam się na czarne - zresztą na twoich wizualizacjach widać efekt, bo to prawie czarny
co do fixów - ja nie jestem przekonana, ale mąż mój ma te same argumenty co ty, jakby nie patrzeć - logiczne 

btw - w czym robiłeś takie wizualizacje?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Prawda. Ja też nie znoszę wlatującego ścierwa, a komarów zwłaszcza...


Polecam

----------


## Myjk

> btw - w czym robiłeś takie wizualizacje?


Koleżanka mi robi projekt wnętrz, w tym wizualizacje (i wycieczkę wirtualną) -- chyba w CAD Projekt (do tego mam linka do wycieczki wirtualnej).




> Polecam (moskitiera)


Polecasz jako kolejny element do sprzątania?  :wink:  Mam moskitiery w obecnym domu, dopasowane pod wymiar z ramami są drogie jak pierun, są upierdliwe w użytkowaniu, trupy tatałajstwa latającego się walają po tym, brudzi się na potęgę od kurzu, pyłków -- ogólnie nigdy więcej. Aha, i ciężko to chyba pogodzić z roletami zewnętrznymi. Aczkolwiek myślę o moskitierach na tarasie.  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Będzie polne z rurek.  Myślę że to wpuszczanie powietrza przez okna to pozostałość z traumy po (nie)działającej WG.


Z tym wietrzeniem, też mi się wydaje, że potrzeby znikną, jak pojawi się WM  :smile:   Ja tam nie zamierzam zbyt często otwierać okien, ale nie wyobrażam sobie, nie mieć takiej możliwości, szczególnie na piętrze. 





> Z drugiej strony mieszanie ram fix i normalnych kompletnie mi się nie widzi. Przypomnę tylko, że mam piętrowca i okna parter/piętro się pokrywają. Jak zrobię zwykłe okno na piętrze w sypialni, do tego dzielone, to takie samo wypadałoby dać poniżej, w kuchni. Dla mnie umycie okna z drabiny to żaden większy problem, no ale w moim domu to ja myję okna.


Ale czemu otwierane chcesz dawać dzielone? Ja nie mam nigdzie, dzielonych okien otwieranych, bo mi  się nie podobają (poza balkonowymi oczywiście  :wink: ).
Myślę, że nikt nie zauważy różnicy, w oknach otwieranych na górze i fixach na dole,jeśli będą tych samych rozmiarów. Wiem, że fixy mają mniej ramy, ale to zauważysz tylko Ty  :wink:  Choć też pewnie szybko umknęłoby to Twojej uwadze. 
Z myciem okien, to rozważ to poważnie. Dzisiaj bieganie z drabiną wydaje Ci się nie kłopotliwe, bo nie musisz tego robić. Ale uwierz mi na słowo, że jak już będziesz musiał tę drabinę wyciągać i biegać z nią dookoła domu, to będziesz wzdychał, czemu nie zrobiłeś otwieranych okien. Zawsze znajdzie się coś, co utrudni mycie okien z drabiny ( a to deszcz, a to za zimno, a to za ciepło...) 

Ja np. od dwóch tygodni nie wlazłam na strych w celu uchylenia wyłazu dachowego. Wcześniej robiłam to codziennie, bo miałam drabinę przystawioną do otworu strychowego. Drabinę musiałam przenieść w inne miejsce i nie chce mi się z nią znowu walczyć, żeby dostać się na strych.

No i inna kwestia. Pomyśl o sytuacji, kiedy Ciebie nie ma w domu, a okna trzeba będzie umyć. Oj, ja bym psy wieszała na pomysłodawcy, gdybym musiała z drabiną dookoła domu biegać  :big tongue: 





> Właśnie dostałem to na wizualizacji -- jest mocno z antracytem, ale dzięki temu coś się dzieje.


Wizualizacje fajne. Ale chyba jednak u Ciebie wybrałabym białe okna (mimo, że ich nie lubię, na wizualkach wyglądają spoko). Antracytowe bardzo wyodrębniają zabudowę wiszącą w kuchni.
Strasznie dużo masz tych szafek wiszących  :eek:  

U *kaszpira* można obejrzeć zdjęcia wnętrz z oknami w antracycie. Dla mnie bomba. Ale tam jest sporo nawiązań do okien (ramki na zdjęcia, stolik kawowy, zlew w kuchni, płyta indukcyjna, nawet nogi od uszaka  :wink: ) i to wszystko razem jest bardzo spójne (strona 35 kaszpirowego dziennika, jakby co  :wink: ).

----------


## chilli banana

chciałam tylko zauważyć, że okna można też myć myjką teleskopową - nie trzeba latać z drabiną
kilka lat mieszkałam na Wyspach i okna były tak myte i były czyste

druga sprawa - na starość to nikomu nawet normalnych okien pewnie nie będzie się chciało myć  :wink: 
myślę, że spokojnie znajdzie się jakiś licealista/student, który ogarnie mycie kilku okien za godziwą stawkę

----------


## Myjk

> Z tym wietrzeniem, też mi się wydaje, że potrzeby znikną, jak pojawi się WM   Ja tam nie zamierzam zbyt często otwierać okien, ale nie wyobrażam sobie, nie mieć takiej możliwości, szczególnie na piętrze.


Tylko sypialnia i łazienka nie będą mieć okien otwieranych (wychodzących zresztą na "ulicę"), trzy pozostałe pokoje mają otwierane okna balkonowe.




> Ale czemu otwierane chcesz dawać dzielone? Ja nie mam nigdzie, dzielonych okien otwieranych, bo mi  się nie podobają (poza balkonowymi oczywiście ).


Ile będzie kosztować okno uchylne 180 cm szerokości i 140 wysokości? Zrobią takie w ogóle otwierane w jednym elemencie?




> Myślę, że nikt nie zauważy różnicy, w oknach otwieranych na górze i fixach na dole,jeśli będą tych samych rozmiarów. Wiem, że fixy mają mniej ramy, ale to zauważysz tylko Ty  Choć też pewnie szybko umknęłoby to Twojej uwadze.


Oglądałem to, nawet wizualizowałem sobie i różnicę widać znacznie. Rama i profil jest ponad 2x większy.




> Z myciem okien, to rozważ to poważnie. Dzisiaj bieganie z drabiną wydaje Ci się nie kłopotliwe, bo nie musisz tego robić. Ale uwierz mi na słowo, że jak już będziesz musiał tę drabinę wyciągać i biegać z nią dookoła domu, to będziesz wzdychał, czemu nie zrobiłeś otwieranych okien. Zawsze znajdzie się coś, co utrudni mycie okien z drabiny ( a to deszcz, a to za zimno, a to za ciepło...)


No dobrze, ale nawet jeśli nie będę jakimś cudem w stanie, to zatrudnienie kogoś do umycia okien nawet 2x w roku to nie będzie jakiś przeraźliwy koszt. Dzieci też rosną, a i z pińćset plus niebawem się odłoży na pomywacza.  :big grin:  lol  :big tongue:  




> Ja np. od dwóch tygodni nie wlazłam na strych w celu uchylenia wyłazu dachowego. Wcześniej robiłam to codziennie, bo miałam drabinę przystawioną do otworu strychowego. Drabinę musiałam przenieść w inne miejsce i nie chce mi się z nią znowu walczyć, żeby dostać się na strych.


Ale bez porównania -- jak już wspominałem w obecnym domu nie ma potrzeby myć okien elewacyjnych częściej niż raz w roku. Tymczasem tutaj powinny się bardziej brudzić, bo nie dosyć że mieszkamy w piaszczystym lesie, to wszyscy w koło kopcą węglem i drewnem... Na nowej miejscówce większość grzeje gazem a i drzew z pyłkami i piachu nie ma aż tyle.




> No i inna kwestia. Pomyśl o sytuacji, kiedy Ciebie nie ma w domu, a okna trzeba będzie umyć. Oj, ja bym psy wieszała na pomysłodawcy, gdybym musiała z drabiną dookoła domu biegać


Ale okien, szczególnie z zewnątrz, nie myje się codziennie. Okna nie uciekną, jak się nie umyje teraz, to za dwa tygodnie.




> Wizualizacje fajne. Ale chyba jednak u Ciebie wybrałabym białe okna (mimo, że ich nie lubię, na wizualkach wyglądają spoko). Antracytowe bardzo wyodrębniają zabudowę wiszącą w kuchni. Strasznie dużo masz tych szafek wiszących


To pewnie wynika z tego, że kuchnia jest ogólnie przeogromna -- ma 20m2. Do tego mój podstawowy warunek w kuchni to szafki wiszące do sufitu (aby syfu na górze nie zbierać). Niemniej jednak to nadal próby, w tej przedstawionej wersji zostały dodane szafki nad oknami -- i to akurat nie jest najlepszy pomysł bo mocno przytłacza. Pudła szafek wiszących były pierwotnie szare (tak jak szafki na dole) a zostały zmienione na białe -- to też powoduje że góra zaczęła mocno "świecić" i dominować. Wracamy więc niebawem do pierwotnej wersji, ale to tym bardziej pewnie będą białe ramy okienne.




> U *kaszpira* można obejrzeć zdjęcia wnętrz z oknami w antracycie. Dla mnie bomba. Ale tam jest sporo nawiązań do okien (ramki na zdjęcia, stolik kawowy, zlew w kuchni, płyta indukcyjna, nawet nogi od uszaka ) i to wszystko razem jest bardzo spójne (strona 35 kaszpirowego dziennika, jakby co ).


Póki co staram się nie oglądać, jak wypracuje się coś zadowalającego, to potem będę kombinować ze szczegółami.  :smile:  Póki co brakuje mi mocniejszych akcentów, typu czerwone rolety w kuchni czy bardziej oczowalące krzesła w jadalni.

----------


## Doli.

> Polecasz jako kolejny element do sprzątania?  Mam moskitiery w obecnym domu, dopasowane pod wymiar z ramami są drogie jak pierun, są upierdliwe w użytkowaniu, trupy tatałajstwa latającego się walają po tym, brudzi się na potęgę od kurzu, pyłków -- ogólnie nigdy więcej. Aha, i ciężko to chyba pogodzić z roletami zewnętrznymi. Aczkolwiek myślę o moskitierach na tarasie.


Każdy jak widać ma swojego konika. Wolę przetrzeć moskitiery wilgotna szmatką niż latać dookoła domu z drabiną  :smile:  Moskitiery na wymiar nie są drogie, choć to zależy co rozumiemy przez drogie. Na okno w bloku ok 60-70zł. U nas nie zmieści się rama moskitiery (ach te ocieplenia elewacji po 10 latach) i mamy po prostu siatkę z włókna szklanego wpiętą w ramę okna na plastikowe mini rzepy - bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Na zimę moskitiera nie zajmuje miejsca (choć w tym roku jej nie zdjęliśmy), łatwo się demontuje do mycia i kosztuje z 2x mniej. Acha, ja nie wiem czy Ty tę siatkę smarujesz  :wink: , a u nas trupów nie uświadczyłam. Kurz czy pyłki - a i owszem.

No i przewidujesz mycie raz w roku. Dla mnie to mało. Ja myję średnio raz na kwartał. W zimie przed Świętami biegać po drabinie bym nie chciała  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Każdy jak widać ma swojego konika. Wolę przetrzeć moskitiery wilgotna szmatką niż latać dookoła domu z drabiną


Nie dookoła, tylko do jednego okna (w sypialni) -- do reszty jest dostęp z daszku.  :wink:  Zresztą mycie okien i moskitiery to dwie osobne rzeczy.




> Moskitiery na wymiar nie są drogie, choć to zależy co rozumiemy przez drogie. Na okno w bloku ok 60-70zł.


Ja mówię o moich oknach, 180x140 a to już koszt ponad 300 zł per sztuka. OK, można niby podzielić i zrobić na połowie, tylko nadal nie widzę sensu tego robić przy WM i klimatyzacji.




> U nas nie zmieści się rama moskitiery (ach te ocieplenia elewacji po 10 latach) i mamy po prostu siatkę z włókna szklanego wpiętą w ramę okna na plastikowe mini rzepy - bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Na zimę moskitiera nie zajmuje miejsca (choć w tym roku jej nie zdjęliśmy), łatwo się demontuje do mycia i kosztuje z 2x mniej.


Takie coś też mam, rzepy wytrzymały 3 lata i odpadły razem z farbą -- a tego prawie nie tykałem (znaczy nie ściągałem moskitiery).




> Acha, ja nie wiem czy Ty tę siatkę smarujesz , a u nas trupów nie uświadczyłam. Kurz czy pyłki - a i owszem.


Niczym nie smaruje, po prostu jak tatałajstwo jakoś wleci do domu (są drzwi, są okna tarasowe), to próbuje też wylecieć -- ale nie może, bo moskitiera w oknie wisi. Jakoś tak to działa, że działa w dwie strony.  :wink: 




> No i przewidujesz mycie raz w roku. Dla mnie to mało. Ja myję średnio raz na kwartał. W zimie przed Świętami biegać po drabinie bym nie chciała


Na piętro goście mi włazić nie będą, więc raz w roku, na dodatek na okna które będą tuż pod okapem, mi się wlepiać nie będą. Na dole się będzie myć już bez drabiny, po prostu z zewnątrz (nawet jakby były otwierane to i tak bym je mył z zewnątrz).

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Myk, fixy można szklić bezpośrednio w ramie albo zamontować tak jak inne okna - w ramie, no, takiej imitacji, ale dzięki temu fixy od zwykłych okien niczym się nie odcinają.  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Antracyt ze środka poniekąd deternimuje wystrój wnętrza, białe są bardziej stonowane i pasują do wszystkiego.
Ja w poprzednim domu miałem antracyt i w kilku pomieszczeniach gryzło mi się z dodatkami - więc teraz mam już białe  :tongue: 

FIX'y musisz przemyśleć każde okno z osobna (zalety i wady pomieszczenia) - ja mam gdzieś 50-50% w tej chwili

----------


## annatulipanna

> Tylko sypialnia i łazienka nie będą mieć okien otwieranych (wychodzących zresztą na "ulicę"), trzy pozostałe pokoje mają otwierane okna balkonowe.


*Myjku*, rób tak, żeby Wam było wygodnie. My sobie możemy gdybać, ale to Wasza decyzja i nie zamierzam nikogo przekonywać do moich racji  :wink: 
Chociaż ja, szczególnie od ulicy zostawiłabym otwierane okna, żeby móc chociażby dzieci z podwórka zawołać, czy mieć możliwość odezwać się do kogoś przed furtką, zanim zbiegnę na dół  :big tongue:   Że nie wspomnę o myciu okien  :wink: 




> Ile będzie kosztować okno uchylne 180 cm szerokości i 140 wysokości? Zrobią takie w ogóle otwierane w jednym elemencie?


Fakt, nie zwróciłam uwagi na to szerokie okno w kuchni. Raczej otwierane tylko po podziale  :sad: 





> Ale bez porównania -- jak już wspominałem w obecnym domu nie ma potrzeby myć okien elewacyjnych częściej niż raz w roku. Tymczasem tutaj powinny się bardziej brudzić, bo nie dosyć że mieszkamy w piaszczystym lesie, to wszyscy w koło kopcą węglem i drewnem... Na nowej miejscówce większość grzeje gazem a i drzew z pyłkami i piachu nie ma aż tyle.


To ja się przyznam, że okien nie myłam u siebie już prawie dwa lata  :oops: 
Mamy okna podwójne - szyba zewnętrzna dzielona na 6 małych -  :sick: , szyba wewnętrzna cała. Cały problem z myciem, polega na tym, że w oknach nie ma klamek  :eek:  (każde skrzydło powinno mieć po dwie klamki, okna są podwójne, co w prostym rachunku daje 4 klamki na okno). Teściowie chyba z braku kasy, nie wstawili tych klamek 20 lat temu i tak już zostało. I teraz, żeby otworzyć te cholerne okna, walczę pół dnia ze śrubokrętami, bo wejścia na klamki się już wyrobiły i zwykłą klamką nie można tego otworzyć. Więc sami rozumiecie.
Teściowa, na parterze często myła tylko od wewnątrz i od zewnątrz, teraz bierze kogoś do mycia i woli zapłacić, niż się sama męczyć.
Ja na piętrze od zewnątrz nie umyję (za wysoko na zwykłą drabinę, zresztą nie będę ryzykowała - zaraz się wyprowadzam  :smile: )

Może stąd wynika moja niechęć do fixów na piętrze  :wink: 





> To pewnie wynika z tego, że kuchnia jest ogólnie przeogromna -- ma 20m2. Do tego mój podstawowy warunek w kuchni to szafki wiszące do sufitu (aby syfu na górze nie zbierać). Niemniej jednak to nadal próby, w tej przedstawionej wersji zostały dodane szafki nad oknami -- i to akurat nie jest najlepszy pomysł bo mocno przytłacza.


Ja też od samego początku byłam zdecydowana na szafki do sufitu, ale powolutku mięknę  :wink:  Szafki nad oknami -  :no:

----------


## Myjk

> Myk, fixy można szklić bezpośrednio w ramie albo zamontować tak jak inne okna - w ramie, no, takiej imitacji, ale dzięki temu fixy od zwykłych okien niczym się nie odcinają.


Ale też FIXy robię także po to aby więcej światła w domu było -- stąd bez sensu jest ramę większą dawać.




> *Myjku*, rób tak, żeby Wam było wygodnie. My sobie możemy gdybać, ale to Wasza decyzja i nie zamierzam nikogo przekonywać do moich racji


Spokojnie, ja tego nie odbieram jako narzucania czegoś, tylko jako wymianę argumentów. Dlatego dzięki za podjęcie dyskusji.  :smile: 




> Chociaż ja, szczególnie od ulicy zostawiłabym otwierane okna, żeby móc chociażby dzieci z podwórka zawołać, czy mieć możliwość odezwać się do kogoś przed furtką, zanim zbiegnę na dół   Że nie wspomnę o myciu okien


No więc tam nie będzie "podwórka" -- tam jest tylko brama wjazdowa do garażu i wejście. Przy furtce będzie domofon, zapewne z komunikacją z poziomu smarkfona.  :wink: 




> Fakt, nie zwróciłam uwagi na to szerokie okno w kuchni. Raczej otwierane tylko po podziale


Czyli dając okno otwierane na piętrze dochodzi także podział w kuchni i grubsza rama w fixie kuchennym -- bo okna są centralnie pod sobą.




> To ja się przyznam, że okien nie myłam u siebie już prawie dwa lata


My pewnie też byśmy nie myli nawet raz w roku, ale przecież wypada umyć przed świętami -- to myjemy jak na Polaka przystało czy jest brudne czy czyste.  :big tongue:  Ale znam też takich (z grupy dyskusyjnej PMB) co się chwalą że myją okna raz w miesiącu (sic!). Chyba bym musiał zdrowo na głowę upaść, bo to już poważnie chyba tylko dla zasady to mycie.




> Ja też od samego początku byłam zdecydowana na szafki do sufitu, ale powolutku mięknę  Szafki nad oknami -


Paczemu? Jaką masz wysokość pomieszczeń? Szafki nad oknami z pewnością wypadną, zresztą właśnie się dopatrzyłem, że chyba jest źle określona wysokość okien, bo powinny być wyższe, i dobijać bliżej do sufitu. Wieczorem koleżanka to jeszcze zweryfikuje.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Paczemu? Jaką masz wysokość pomieszczeń? Szafki nad oknami z pewnością wypadną, zresztą właśnie się dopatrzyłem, że chyba jest źle określona wysokość okien, bo powinny być wyższe, i dobijać bliżej do sufitu. Wieczorem koleżanka to jeszcze zweryfikuje.


W sumie nie wiem, jaka mi wyszła ostatecznie wysokość pomieszczeń  :roll eyes: 
Jest spoko i waha się między 265 cm a 270 cm. Ja będę miała szafki wiszące tylko na jednej ścianie, bez okna. Ściana z oknem, na wprost salonu, ma być estetyczna, lekka, bez żadnych wiszących na niej gadżetów.
Od zawsze wiedziałam, że jeśli szafki wiszące, to do sufitu - lata czyszczenia górnych szafek z tłustego kurzu, w domu rodzinnym, wpłynęła na moją decyzję.
Jednak, kiedy zamieszkałam u teściów, okazało się, że od dawna nie ścierany kurz z górnych szafek, wcale nie był tłusty  :Confused:  Zwilżona ściereczka bez problemu dała radę.
Tak oto odkryłam największą zaletę kuchenek elektrycznych  :smile:  

I dlatego też, mając w kuchni spiżarkę, nie upieram się już na szafki do sufitu. Ale kto wie, co to będzie. Wszystko przed nami.

----------


## Myjk

> W sumie nie wiem, jaka mi wyszła ostatecznie wysokość pomieszczeń 
> Jest spoko i waha się między 265 cm a 270 cm. Ja będę miała szafki wiszące tylko na jednej ścianie, bez okna. Ściana z oknem, na wprost salonu, ma być estetyczna, lekka, bez żadnych wiszących na niej gadżetów.
> Od zawsze wiedziałam, że jeśli szafki wiszące, to do sufitu - lata czyszczenia górnych szafek z tłustego kurzu, w domu rodzinnym, wpłynęła na moją decyzję.
> Jednak, kiedy zamieszkałam u teściów, okazało się, że od dawna nie ścierany kurz z górnych szafek, wcale nie był tłusty  Zwilżona ściereczka bez problemu dała radę.
> Tak oto odkryłam największą zaletę kuchenek elektrycznych  
> 
> I dlatego też, mając w kuchni spiżarkę, nie upieram się już na szafki do sufitu. Ale kto wie, co to będzie. Wszystko przed nami.


U mnie też 270. Zresztą trochę po to, żeby szafki w kuchni nie ciągnęły się w nieskończoność do sufitu.  :wink:  U mnie z kolei ściany są tak duże, że szafki będą z pewnością, szczególnie że nie mam ściany bez okien w kuchni -- poza ścianą z wysoką zabudową. Część z szafek wiszących będzie przeznaczona na chlebownik, kolejna na herbaty, przy płycie na przyprawy itd. Nie chcę żeby mi to wszystko stało na wierzchu, jak to ma miejsce obecnie. Poza tym szafek nigdy za wiele, a mój dom ma być bardziej praktyczny niż ładny.  :wink:  Nie ma jednak wątpliwości że dom z WM i bez gazu w kuchni będzie się brudzić znacznie mniej. Co nie znaczy, że trzeba takie miejsca do sprzątania (choćby raz w roku) dodatkowo generować.  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Dostałem wycenę na kolor antracyt od środka zamiast białego -- różnica wyszła ~2500 zł

----------


## Hellenaj

Myjk, mnie osobiście nie podobają się okna dwustronne, trącą dla mnie kiczem - jest to jednak kwestia gustu a o ty, sie nie dyskutuje  :wink:  Wizualizacja z antracytem wygląda ciekawie  :smile: 

Co do fixów - u mnie sa fixy sztuk 3. Po jednej sztuce w oknach narożnych ( tzn, to nie są typowe okna narożne, ale dwa okna w rogu - jedno z nich jest otwierane, drugie nie) oraz jeden fix w salonie. Chałupę mam parterową. Mycie z zewnątrz na pewno będzie za jakiś czas upierdliwe, liczę, ze córki mnie wyręczą na starość  :big grin: 

A róznica w cenie za kolor masakryczna!

heh, no własnie u nas prace pogoniły tak, że sama nie ogarnaim.... a że zbiegło się to z chorobami dzieci, to już w ogóle jakbym w innej czasoprzestrzeni się znajdowała... ale nie powiem, cieszy, ojjjj cieszy taki postęp prac. Powoli szukam płytek, mam wybrane do kuchni i kotłowni oraz garażu.
Swoją drogą płytkujecie kotłownie? rozważam jej pomalowanie, a płytki tylko na podłogę... jak u Was będzie?

----------


## Myjk

> Swoją drogą płytkujecie kotłownie? rozważam jej pomalowanie, a płytki tylko na podłogę... jak u Was będzie?


Ja nie będę płytkować kotłowni, w końcu nie będę tam kotłować  :wink:  więc zwykła farba i wylewka z domieszką polimeru wystarczy -- podobnie jak w garażu. Wg mnie szkoda kasy na płytki i robociznę.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Podłogę na pewno - gdzieś muszę sprawdzić, czy potrafię to zrobić prosto, równo i estetycznie.  :big grin:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Ja nie będę płytkować kotłowni, w końcu nie będę tam kotłować  więc zwykła farba i wylewka z domieszką polimeru wystarczy -- podobnie jak w garażu. Wg mnie szkoda kasy na płytki i robociznę.


Dzięki Myjk za opinie, coraz bardziej przekonuję się do tego pomysłu. Na podłogę dam płytki, ale na ścianę leci farba, podobnie w garażu. Po południu mam spotkanie z glazurnikiem, żeby mógł wycenić prace. 

Dzisiaj panowie od elewacji robią podbitkę, a za tydzień wejdą tynkarze na prace przygotowawcze - oklejenie okien, przygotowanie narożników itd. Jak pogoda dopisze zaczniemy tynkować. 
Jak myslicie, jeśli zrobią tynki w lutym, możemy w połwoie/pod koniec marca wejść z płytkami do kotłowni? Wylewki będą miały 2 mies a tynki miesiąc....Moglibyśmy wtedy uruchomić kotłownię i zacząć wygrzewać wylewki.....

----------


## Myjk

> Jak myslicie, jeśli zrobią tynki w lutym, możemy w połwoie/pod koniec marca wejść z płytkami do kotłowni? Wylewki będą miały 2 mies a tynki miesiąc....Moglibyśmy wtedy uruchomić kotłownię i zacząć wygrzewać wylewki.....


Poczytaj dziennik uciu Parterówka na wąską działke -- ma dokładnie takie same rozkminki ostatnio. Wg mnie przy zastosowaniu osuszacza w danym pomieszczeniu można się o to pokusić.

BTW, dostałem wycenę na bramę, przypomnę różnica była w napędzie. Po zrobieniu wyceny dla METRO cena w firmie specjalizującej się w bramach wyrównała się z ceną bramy u moich okienników. Zatem wniosek z tego taki, że napęd METRO 1000 (z szyną METRO 2900 z łańcuchem) czyli SOMFY jest droższy o 800 zł niż INTRO 1000 (z szyną INTRO 3000) producenta nieznanego (pewnie jakiś chińczyk?).  :big tongue:  W takim wypadku zdecyduję się na ofertę u okienników z METRO. 

Ci od bram sprzedają także drzwi, ale tylko aluminiowe. Poprosiłem zatem o wycenę. Uwaga, same drzwi 210x100cm kosztują 9400 brutto. Drzwi z dwoma doświetleniami 210x160cm wyniosły 12500 brutto. Do tego można dokupić zamek elektryczny z czytnikiem linii papilarnych za jedyne 4500 brutto. Wszystkie ceny naturalnie z montażem. Dla uwidocznienia różnicy zwykłe drzwi Wikęd Optimum+Termo odpowiednio niecałe 3800 brutto i 6500 brutto (brak możliwości zamontowania zamka na odciski) ew. Wikęd Prestige odpowiednio 4200 brutto i 6900 brutto i do tego zamek papilarny 3500 brutto.

----------


## swieja

W łazience też chcesz mieć FIX?! A jak prądu zabraknie, albo się reku popsuje? Łazienki nie ma jak wywietrzyć po zrobieniu, za przeproszeniem, kupy  :wink:  Nie odważyłabym się do łazienki dać FIXów!

----------


## Myjk

> W łazience też chcesz mieć FIX?! A jak prądu zabraknie, albo się reku popsuje? Łazienki nie ma jak wywietrzyć po zrobieniu, za przeproszeniem, kupy  Nie odważyłabym się do łazienki dać FIXów!


W łazience na parterze wcale nie mam okna i łolaboga co pocznę co pocznę co pocznę cooo... Ano będzie stało zapasowe wiadro z prądem w razie jego braku z sieci. Proste i skuteczne.   :wink:  Jak reku się popsuje, to jakoś ten jeden raz na 20 lat pewnie przeboleję.  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

ja pierdziu co za problemy  :jaw drop: 
ciekawe co będzie dalej  :popcorn: 
żeby nie było że off-topic - też będziemy mieć fixy w łazience, myślę, że przeżyję zapach kupy nawet własnej

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Bo ludzie, co zawsze mieszkali z mieszkaniu/domu z wentylację grawitacyjną (a raczej brakiem wentylacji) nie za bardzo rozumieją, jak można nie otwierać okien, będzie duszno, smród itp id :smile:  Po miesiącu z WM dojdą do wniosku, że bez sensu te otwierane okna  :yes:

----------


## Brysia8

> Bo ludzie, co zawsze mieszkali z mieszkaniu/domu z wentylację grawitacyjną (a raczej brakiem wentylacji) nie za bardzo rozumieją, jak można nie otwierać okien, będzie duszno, smród itp id Po miesiącu z WM dojdą do wniosku, że bez sensu te otwierane okna


Zgadzam się, okien nie otwieram prawie wcale!
Wcześniej na wynajmowanym mieszkaniu nie było takiej opcji, wszyscy wiemy dlaczego  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> W łazience też chcesz mieć FIX?! A jak prądu zabraknie, albo się reku popsuje? Łazienki nie ma jak wywietrzyć po zrobieniu, za przeproszeniem, kupy  Nie odważyłabym się do łazienki dać FIXów!


Całe życie mieszkam w mieszkaniach z łazienkami bez okien (w domu też jedna będzie bedzie). Zginę marnie przez to?

----------


## Myjk

> Całe życie mieszkam w mieszkaniach z łazienkami bez okien (w domu też jedna będzie bedzie). Zginę marnie przez to?


Ale tam masz faktycznie wentylację grawitacyjną działającą "zawsze"... Do tego stopnia, że można smrodki sąsiadów wąchać.  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale tam masz faktycznie wentylację grawitacyjną działającą "zawsze"... Do tego stopnia, że można smrodki sąsiadów wąchać.


Raczej działającą tylko w mrozy. Chociaż zależy - w jednym mieszkaniu latem nie działała wcale, a w mrozy "pod prąd" i UPS tego nie zmieniał.

----------


## Hellenaj

Bocianki,  Ci którzy zlecają prace, macie juz jakieś wyceny na ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza/stropu? Czekam własnie na 3 wyceny, wstępny rozrzut cenowy ogromny  od 60 do 100 zł za robociznę.... Mam 200metrów  do zrobienia. Czy planujecie na sufity podwójne płytowanie?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Bocianki,  Ci którzy zlecają prace, macie juz jakieś wyceny na ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza/stropu? Czekam własnie na 3 wyceny, wstępny rozrzut cenowy ogromny  od 60 do 100 zł za robociznę.... Mam 200metrów  do zrobienia. Czy planujecie na sufity podwójne płytowanie?


Ja mam 50 zł/m2 za samą zabudowę, bez izolacji.
Izolacja natryskowa pianą PUR- 55-60 zł/m2 materiał+robocizna.

Z tym podwójnym płytowaniem też ciągle mam dylemat. Sąsiedzi mający g-k zapewniają, że szkoda kasy na podwójne płyty. Nic im nie pęka.  Jeden majster też uważa to za wywalanie kasy. Drugi sugeruje albo podwójne płytowanie, albo lepsze jakościowo płyty o gr. 2 cm.
I bądź tu człowieku mądrym  :sad:

----------


## Wojak65

Czyli rozumiem piana PUR 60zł/m2 całość
Zabudowa 50zł/m2 + do tego cena wełny i robocizna ?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Czyli rozumiem piana PUR 60zł/m2 całość
> Zabudowa 50zł/m2 + do tego cena wełny i robocizna ?


 :yes:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Czyli rozumiem piana PUR 60zł/m2 całość
> Zabudowa 50zł/m2 + do tego cena wełny i robocizna ?



eee Wojak chyba nie. Pina PUR to piana PUR, do tego dolicz sufit podwieszany. Gdyby ktoś robił pianę PUR z zabudową GK za 6 dych to jak za darmo  :wink: 
Tak samo jak przy samej zabudowie doliczasz welnę  i robociznę.

Ja mam oferty od 60 do 100 na ułozenie wełny, stelaż, płytę i szpachlowanie. Piany nie biorę pod uwagę.

Annatulipana zaczynam się skłaniać właśnie ku jednej płycie.......

----------


## swieja

Ja tez nie mam okna w łazience i żyję, ale jak już buduję dom to postanowiłam je mieć i do głowy mi nawet nie przyszło by nie móc go otworzyć. W ogóle wydaje mi się, że faceci nie doceniają tego co daje otwarcie okna. Delikatny wietrzyk, zapach deszczu, śpiew ptaków. Nie no, za nic z tego nie zrezygnuję. Mówcie sobie co chcecie  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

*Hellenaj*, *Wojak* chyba dobrze zrozumiał  :wink: 
Pisząc o pianie PUR jako całość, miał chyba na myśli, materiał z robocizną, a nie z zabudową g-k. Przynajmniej ja to tak odebrałam.
Dla jasności, cena piany nie obejmuje zabudowy g-k  :wink: 

 Jeśli masz ofertę na zabudowę g-k z izolacją i szpachlowaniem za 60 zł/m2 to  :jaw drop:   Gdzie takie ceny dają??? 
A ile tej izolacji planujesz?? Ja zakładałam 40 cm wełny. Robota liczona podwójnie, bo wełna w dwóch warstwach no i sam materiał też ok. 50 zł/m2. Zupełnie nieopłacalna inwestycja.

Co do płyt, to ja też skłaniam się ku jednej... Tylko jeszcze nie wiem, czy nie wezmę grubszej   :Confused:

----------


## Kaizen

> W ogóle wydaje mi się, że faceci nie doceniają tego co daje otwarcie okna. Delikatny wietrzyk, zapach deszczu, śpiew ptaków.


A kobiety ustawiają na parapetach kwiatki i tak nie otwierają okien, ale nie chcą fixów ;P

Okien, jakbym miał prawidłowo działającą wentylację nie otwierałbym wcale. Jak chcę się integrować z naturą - to wychodzę na taras. Szczelny dom to możliwość panowania nad temperaturami (wywietrzenie w nocy, w dzień spokój, że mi nikt okien nie zostawi otwartych i upał nie wejdzie tak łatwo). Utrudnienie dla włamywaczy i dobrodziejstwo dla zapominalski (Ooops, orkan idzie a ja chyba okno zostawiłem otwarte....). Cena fixa też sporo niższa a szczelność, dźwiękoszczelność i U sporo korzystniejsze, od otwieranego. I nie ma się co z czasem zapsuć i rozszczelnić.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja tez nie mam okna w łazience i żyję, ale jak już buduję dom to postanowiłam je mieć i do głowy mi nawet nie przyszło by nie móc go otworzyć.


Ustalmy fakty. Okna są od doświetlania pomieszczeń, od dostarczania powietrza jest wentylacja (sprawdzić czy nie wentylacja grawitacyjna)  :big tongue:  a od kontaktu z naturą jest taras. Mój ma 40m2 będzie wychodzić na 500m2 zieleni i basen ogrodowy. Po co mi otwierać okna -- jak będę chciał kontaktu z naturą to zrobię parę kroków na taras i będę z naturą.




> W ogóle wydaje mi się, że faceci nie doceniają tego co daje otwarcie okna. Delikatny wietrzyk, zapach deszczu, śpiew ptaków. Nie no, za nic z tego nie zrezygnuję. Mówcie sobie co chcecie


Mylisz się że tylko faceci -- moja żona też nie lubi otwierania okien, bo wie że to się wiąże automatycznie z syfem w domu, a syf trzeba sprzątać. Ale otwierać musimy obecnie, szczególnie w lato, żeby się nie udusić. Wtedy faktycznie jedynym ratunkiem i bardzo przyjemnym jest otwarcie okien w celu wychłodzenia i dostarczenia powietrza (stąd pocisnąłem na instalację klimatyzatora który ratuje nam życie podczas upałów). Poza tym wolimy wyjść na zewnątrz, po prostu. Ptaki już dawno mi się przejadły, mam takie koncerty obecnie że spać się czasem rano nie da -- w tym piejo kury i trąbią pawie u sąsiada. Daj Pani spokój z taką naturą  :wink:  dom ma być do odpoczywania a nie do katowania się. Znowu odnoszę nieodparte wrażenie że piszesz z punktu widzenia osoby mieszkającej tylko w bloku (względnie domu z WG). Ja też o takich rzeczach jak Ty KIEDYŚ, jako wychowany od małego blokers, marzyłem -- póki mi się nie przejadły w obecnym domu gdzie na szczęście miałem szansę większość rzeczy zweryfikować przed budową docelowego domu.




> A kobiety ustawiają na parapetach kwiatki i tak nie otwierają okien, ale nie chcą fixów ;P


Nienienie, kobiety najbardziej lubią stawiać kwiatki na kolumnach głośnikowych.

----------


## Kamila.

> A kobiety ustawiają na parapetach kwiatki i tak nie otwierają okien, ale nie chcą fixów ;P





> Nienienie, kobiety najbardziej lubią stawiać kwiatki na kolumnach głośnikowych.


Obaj się mylicie  :roll eyes: 
Kobiety lubią kwiatki najbardziej... dostawać  :big tongue:

----------


## Hellenaj

> *Hellenaj*, *Wojak* chyba dobrze zrozumiał 
> Pisząc o pianie PUR jako całość, miał chyba na myśli, materiał z robocizną, a nie z zabudową g-k. Przynajmniej ja to tak odebrałam.
> Dla jasności, cena piany nie obejmuje zabudowy g-k 
> 
>  Jeśli masz ofertę na zabudowę g-k z izolacją i szpachlowaniem za 60 zł/m2 to   Gdzie takie ceny dają??? 
> A ile tej izolacji planujesz?? Ja zakładałam 40 cm wełny. Robota liczona podwójnie, bo wełna w dwóch warstwach no i sam materiał też ok. 50 zł/m2. Zupełnie nieopłacalna inwestycja.
> 
> Co do płyt, to ja też skłaniam się ku jednej... Tylko jeszcze nie wiem, czy nie wezmę grubszej


hehe pewnie każde z nas inaczej zrozumiało  :big grin: 

Mówiąc o cenie od 60 do 100zł za metr mam na myśli cenę robocizny , w tym ułożenie wełny w dwóch warstwach, stelaż, płyty, szpachlowanie. do tego muszę doliczyć koszty wełny, stelażu, płyt, taśm itd., czyli tak jak piszesz materiał  od 50zł. wychdozi wiec na gotowo izolacja i zabudowa od 110 w górę.
Przy pianie pur rozumiem wychodzi  60zł za pianę i jej natrysk plus robocizna za zabudowę z płyt gk plus materiał do zabudowy.

aha mam 20 + 5 cm wełny w projekcie i tak zrobimy.


Okno w łazience mam, otwierane  :smile:  Bo tak.

----------


## Wojak65

dzięki annatulipanna  :wink:   Hellenaj chodziło mi dokładnie o porównanie jedynie kosztu ocieplenia pianą PUR oraz wsadzenie wełny między krokwie i osznurowanie
później stelaże i płyty to i tak trzeba zrobić w obu przypadkach  :smile: 

Czyli reasumując możesz napisać jeszcze raz te koszty ?

----------


## karo_line

Mamy trochę dylematu, czy nie zrobić wylewek przed tynkami....Czy ktoś oprócz *Hellenaj* zastosował taką kolejność? Plusy i minusy mniej więcej znam, więc to jest kwestia podjęcia właściwej decyzji (z naciskiem na właściwą).
Moglibyśmy sobie już lecieć z podłogówką nie tracąc czasu na czekanie na tynki, ale strasznie bijemy się z myślami.

A z innej beczki: mamy poddasze nieużytkowe, strop na wiązarach i chcemy je ocieplać. Czy w tym przypadku również nie należy tego robić przed tynkami? Bo wiem, że ocieplać wełną nie należy, bo wilgoć wchodzi w wełnę i takie tam, ale czy w przypadku stropu drewnianego, gdzie u góry (na poddaszu) wełna będzie miała również wentylację (na razie niczym nie przykrywamy) też trzeba się liczyć z takimi konsekwencjami?

----------


## Doli.

> A z innej beczki: mamy poddasze nieużytkowe, strop na wiązarach i chcemy je ocieplać. Czy w tym przypadku również nie należy tego robić przed tynkami? Bo wiem, że ocieplać wełną nie należy, bo wilgoć wchodzi w wełnę i takie tam, ale czy w przypadku stropu drewnianego, gdzie u góry (na poddaszu) wełna będzie miała również wentylację (na razie niczym nie przykrywamy) też trzeba się liczyć z takimi konsekwencjami?


W pierwszym nie pomogę - bo to wasza decyzja, czy potem chcecie drapać posadzkę z tynków, pilnować krawędzi z podłogą i martwic się o pracę na styku tych dwóch materiałów. Pytanie czy naprawdę Wam się spieszy czy tylko "zasmuca" was wizja przestoju budowlanego.

Moim zdaniem wełna bezwzględnie po pracach mokrych. Wilgoć będzie w całym domu i będzie się lało. Nie sądzę, że wilgoć łaskawie ominie wasze ocieplenie  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

> Mamy trochę dylematu, czy nie zrobić wylewek przed tynkami....Czy ktoś oprócz *Hellenaj* zastosował taką kolejność? Plusy i minusy mniej więcej znam, więc to jest kwestia podjęcia właściwej decyzji (z naciskiem na właściwą).
> Moglibyśmy sobie już lecieć z podłogówką nie tracąc czasu na czekanie na tynki, ale strasznie bijemy się z myślami.
> 
> A z innej beczki: mamy poddasze nieużytkowe, strop na wiązarach i chcemy je ocieplać. Czy w tym przypadku również nie należy tego robić przed tynkami? Bo wiem, że ocieplać wełną nie należy, bo wilgoć wchodzi w wełnę i takie tam, ale czy w przypadku stropu drewnianego, gdzie u góry (na poddaszu) wełna będzie miała również wentylację (na razie niczym nie przykrywamy) też trzeba się liczyć z takimi konsekwencjami?


Ja również przychylam się do opinii że wełna zdecydowanie po mokrych pracach.

Ja miałam dziś "miłe" spotkanie z firmą od wiązarów na budowie....

generalnie firma nie odpowiedziała na moje pismo reklamacyjne, według prawa powinno więc być moje roszczenie uznane za rozpatrzone pozytywnie. Panowie jednak nie zgadzają się z tym, uważają, że to, że nie odpowiedzieli w terminie nie oznacza, że mają mi zapłacić.  Poleciłam im skontaktować się z adwokatem. Niby chcą się dogadać, ale jakoś tak nie bardzo są chętni żeby uznać reklamację. Zresztą - nie ma co uznawać. Moje pismo otrzymali 29 listopada, do dzisiaj zero odpoweidzi. znalazłam orzevcznictwo Sądów w tej kwestii - idąc tym tropem moje racje są w 100% zasadne.....  
A może ktoś z Was ma doświadczenie w "walce" z przedsiębiorcami, którzy nie ustosunkowali się do reklamacji w terminie ustawowym??

PS u mnie na budowie działa dziś ekipa od wentylacji mechanicznej

----------


## Kaizen

Wełna zdecydowanie po pozbyciu się wilgoci technologicznej.

Ja się wstrzymuję i z wełną, i z wentylacją. Jak odpalę wentylację przed położeniem wełny - to mi w rurach wykropli się woda i może pojawić się życie.
A wełny nie położę, jak wilgotność 80-90%. A jak wentylacja nie działa, to nie wygonię wilgoci i kółko się zamyka. Niedługo skończy mi się dojrzewanie wylewki, to odpalę kozę - zobaczę, co uda jej się wydmuchać z wilgoci przez komin. Jak niewiele, to czekam na cieplejsze dni - będzie cieplej na strychu, niż na parterze, to mi się wilgoć nie wykropli i mogę odpalić wentylację.

Co do kolejności - IMO to ważne, żeby styk tynku i wylewki mógł odpowiednio pracować, a tego nie da się zapewnić robiąc najpierw wylewki. Pal licho nawet to skrobanie zaprawy z wylewki. To da się zrobić. Ale nie da się zrobić dobrze dylatacji jak najpierw będzie wylewka.

----------


## karo_line

Aj a myślałam, że ktoś nas "poklepie po plecach" i powie: róbcie! będzie dobrze!  :big tongue:  Oczywiście żartuję. Dzięki za opinie. Oczywiście wiem to wszystko, o czym piszecie, ale jednak trochę kusi wizja pójścia trochę do przodu.. Uzbroimy się zatem raczej w cierpliwość. 
W nawiązaniu do wcześniejszych wątków, to u nas zdecydowana większość okien, to fixy, ale w każdej sypialni mamy wyjście na taras (plus oczywiście w salonie połączonym z kuchnią i jadalnią), więc okien tak naprawdę nie mamy zbyt wiele. Rury do reku zostały rozłożone w poprzednim tygodniu.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Mamy trochę dylematu, czy nie zrobić wylewek przed tynkami....Czy ktoś oprócz *Hellenaj* zastosował taką kolejność? Plusy i minusy mniej więcej znam, więc to jest kwestia podjęcia właściwej decyzji (z naciskiem na właściwą).
> Moglibyśmy sobie już lecieć z podłogówką nie tracąc czasu na czekanie na tynki, ale strasznie bijemy się z myślami.
> 
> A z innej beczki: mamy poddasze nieużytkowe, strop na wiązarach i chcemy je ocieplać. Czy w tym przypadku również nie należy tego robić przed tynkami? Bo wiem, że ocieplać wełną nie należy, bo wilgoć wchodzi w wełnę i takie tam, ale czy w przypadku stropu drewnianego, gdzie u góry (na poddaszu) wełna będzie miała również wentylację (na razie niczym nie przykrywamy) też trzeba się liczyć z takimi konsekwencjami?


Ja też miałam najpierw wylewki, później tynki. I wiele innych osób (nawet na forum) również. Nie widzę tu żadnego zagrożenia (może jeszcze zobaczę  :wink: ).
Zabrudzenia posadzki, powinni sprzątnąć po sobie tynkarze. U mnie sprzątnęli ładnie poddasze, na parterze będę miała trochę skrobania, ale tutaj i tak nie było możliwości zmiany kolejności prac, bo mam PF. Dylatacja chyba nie jest jakimś wielkim problemem. Można wywinąć piankę na wylewkę. Ale miejsce styku podłogi ze ścianą i tak pewnie będzie pękało. To się zakrywa listwą przypodłogową, czy cokołami  :wink: 
Ja musiałam zrobić ogrzewanie podłogowe przed tynkami, a trudno, żebym kable na siatkach zostawiła odkryte podczas tynkowania. Także zanim doszliśmy do etapu tynkowania wylewki były suche i dojrzałe  :wink: 

Co do wełny, to tylko po pracach mokrych. I to, jak upewnisz się, ze na pewno jest już wystarczająco sucho. Zamoczona wełna traci swoje właściwości. Nie ryzykuj.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dylatacja chyba nie jest jakimś wielkim problemem. Można wywinąć piankę na wylewkę.


Jak wywiniesz piankę na wylewkę, to co to zmienia? Jak się wylewka zechce unieść, to ma nad sobą tynk i choćby pękła to nie uniesie się.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Jak wywiniesz piankę na wylewkę, to co to zmienia? Jak się wylewka zechce unieść, to ma nad sobą tynk i choćby pękła to nie uniesie się.


Dla mnie nic to nie zmienia  :wink:  Ja nie jestem specjalistą, więc się nie będę w szczegóły wdawała. Widziałam kilka domów, w których najpierw wykonywano wylewki, później tynki. Nic się tam nie dzieje (poza pęknięciem na styku wylewka-ściana), dlatego zaryzykowałam. 
Są jakieś szczególne powody, dla których moja podłoga chciałaby się unieść? Może postaram się uniknąć takiej sytuacji  :wink: 
Raczej wszyscy narzekają na osiadanie podłogi, a tu proszę...
Znowu się czegoś nauczę  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

*Kaizen*, ale w sumie, to jeśli brać pod uwagę unoszenie się posadzki, to ta dylatacja wywinięta na zewnątrz mogłaby pomóc. W końcu ta pianka zapewniłaby jakąś minimalną przestrzeń między tynkiem a posadzką, na ewentualne uniesienia  :wink: 
U mnie już widać rysę na styku posadzka-tynki (tylko na poddaszu). Na parterze jeszcze nie.

----------


## Hellenaj

Moi zdaniem rysunek, który wkleił Kaizen nie pokazuje prawdziwej sytuacji. Wylewka nie dochodzi do samej ściany. Odizolowana jest od niej  właśnie tą dylatacją.Tynk i wylewka nie będą sie ze sobą stykały. 
oczywiście jak będzie naprawdę moge napisać po latach  :wink:  

Co do samej wetylacji - rozprowadzone będę miała tylko przewody, bez podłączonego rekuperatora - to na sam koniec, po malowaniu moze nawet.

----------


## Wojak65

Ja również przewody WM mam już ułożone natomiast reku będzie dopiero odpalony po malowaniu.
powiem wam szczerze że nic nie schnie w takich warunkach, tynki mam 3 tygodnie(gipsowe) wylewki 2 i cały czas wszystko się poci w domu. Okna mokre, ściany i sufity. Wylewka wygląda bardzo dobrze ale i tak swoje musi odstać.
Od tygodnia palę kominkiem więc *Kaizen* nie obiecuj sobie zbyt wiele  :cool: 

Nic nie pozostaje tylko czekać...i palić dalej

----------


## annatulipanna

Oj, *Wojaku*, to zaszalałeś z szybkością wykonywania wylewki zaraz po tynkach. Ja bym jednak odwlekła te dwa etapy w czasie. Teraz to rzeczywiście słabo z przegonieniem wilgoci. Postaw za kominkiem mały wiatraczek, który rozpędzi ciepłe powietrze. Naprawdę pomaga  :wink:  Ja tak pchałam ciepłe powietrze na klatkę schodową. W dzień grzanie i wietrzenie. W nocy zamykanie okien i uruchomiony pochłaniacz wilgoci. To działało najlepiej.

----------


## ag2a

Kaizen tylko że Ty te informacje czerpiesz z "pisanego" a nie z praktyki. 
Można zrobić najpierw posadzki a potem tynki wystarczy zastosować dylatacje.

----------


## Wojak65

To tak w przenośni bo tynkowali 2 tygodnie później był tydzień na układanie podlogowki i od razu wylewki  :tongue: 
Jest mega wilgotno, dobry pomysł z tym wiatrakiem, muszę coś pomyśleć. 
Za 2 tygodnie planuje zacząć wygrzewanie posadzki mam nadzieję że się poprawi.

----------


## Myjk

> Od tygodnia palę kominkiem więc *Kaizen* nie obiecuj sobie zbyt wiele 
> Nic nie pozostaje tylko czekać...i palić dalej


Raczej wietrzyć głównie. Albo pochłaniacz nieco bardziej przemysłowy postawić.

----------


## investor1

Według Jerzego Zembrowskiego najpierw powinno się robić wylewki. Mój człowiek od sso twierdził podobnie

----------


## Hellenaj

uhhhh ale u nas dziś przymroziło! Pierwszy raz widzę na termometrze -6st tej zimy hehehe
Z tynkami więc pewnie chwilę poczekamy, dopóki noce nie będą cieplejsze.... Tak czy siak, w środku coś tam ciągle się dzieje, tynkarze pewnie też przygotowania zrobią, tzn zabezpieczą okna i osadzą narożniki. a sam tynk jak będzie dobra pogoda.

Czy ktoś z Was waha się między wełną skalną a szklaną?

----------


## Papucy

Mam zamiar ocieplić murłatę sposobem jak na obrazku może macie już jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii ?

1. Czy muszę wycinać nadmiar folii wychodzącej spod murłaty ? Czy  przykleić styro nr 1 bezpośrednio  na folię .

2 .Czy styk murłata ścianka kolankowa od wewnętrznej strony powinien być uszczelniony np. pianą . Czy powinienem zastosować w tym miejscu dodatkową wiatroizolację przed nałożeniem drugiej warstwy wełny czy paroizolacja wystarczy? Jeżeli tak to jak to zrobić ?


3 Czy od wewnętrznej strony mam przykleić bezpośrednio do murłaty styro aby zlicować to ze ścianą.

4 . Czy między krokwie a skosy ścian działowych ma się zmieścić 2 warstwa wełny, obecnie mam je wycięte do poziomu krowki więc zmieszczę jedynie 15 cm druga warstwa nie wejdzie? Podcinać to ?

----------


## Ruda maruda

> *Myjku*, promocjami zimowymi, wiosennymi, czy innymi, nie przejmowałabym się zbytnio.
> Ja wyceniałam okna od stycznia 2016 do kwietnia 2017.
> W każdym okresie (świątecznym, wiosennym itp.) miałam "niby" ograniczony czas na zamówienie okien w atrakcyjnej promocji i to nie powinno ulec zmianie 
> Zdaje się, że te promocje, to taki chłyt marketingowy   Chociaż mogę się mylić 
> 
>  Z okleiną, to Ci nie doradzę. Preferencje żony, to rzecz święta  Ja nie lubię białych okien 
> 
> Za to fixy wszędzie to przesada. Gdzie można, to można, ale łazienka, że nie wspomnę o piętrze!!!, to jednak duża wygoda, kiedy masz możliwość otwarcia okna. Ja ogólnie wychodzę z założenia, że jeśli mam w pomieszczeniu więcej niż jedno okno, to zawsze jedno zostawiam otwierane. Reszta mogą być fixy. Wyjątkiem jest u mnie garderoba przy wiatrołapie, gdzie jest tylko fix, ale mam blisko drzwi wejściowe


Zgadzam się w 100%  :smile:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Będzie polne z rurek.  Myślę że to wpuszczanie powietrza przez okna to pozostałość z traumy po (nie)działającej WG.
> 
> W kuchni białe wyglądają ok za to w salonie bardziej mi pasuje antracyt. Ja nie lubię białych okien ale ja tam nie będę mieszkać   ja jak Doli mam WM a i tak wolę otworzyć sobie okno  a mąż krzyczy  
> 
> 
> Z drugiej strony mieszanie ram fix i normalnych kompletnie mi się nie widzi. Przypomnę tylko, że mam piętrowca i okna parter/piętro się pokrywają. Jak zrobię zwykłe okno na piętrze w sypialni, do tego dzielone, to takie samo wypadałoby dać poniżej, w kuchni. Dla mnie umycie okna z drabiny to żaden większy problem, no ale w moim domu to ja myję okna. 
> 
> 
> Właśnie dostałem to na wizualizacji -- jest mocno z antracytem, ale dzięki temu coś się dzieje. Zerknijcie zresztą sami.


...

----------


## Doli.

> ...


*Ruda maruda:* Jaki jest sens cytowania długiej wiadomości ze zdjęciami i pozostawienie komentarza w postaci trzech kropek...?

----------


## Myjk

> *Ruda maruda:* Jaki jest sens cytowania długiej wiadomości ze zdjęciami i pozostawienie komentarza w postaci trzech kropek...?


Coś tam pewnie było napisane, i w sumie chętnie bym się dowiedział co  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Mam zamiar ocieplić murłatę sposobem jak na obrazku może macie już jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii ?
> 
> 1. Czy muszę wycinać nadmiar folii wychodzącej spod murłaty ? Czy  przykleić styro nr 1 bezpośrednio  na folię .
> 
> 2 .Czy styk murłata ścianka kolankowa od wewnętrznej strony powinien być uszczelniony np. pianą . Czy powinienem zastosować w tym miejscu dodatkową wiatroizolację przed nałożeniem drugiej warstwy wełny czy paroizolacja wystarczy? Jeżeli tak to jak to zrobić ?
> 
> 
> 3 Czy od wewnętrznej strony mam przykleić bezpośrednio do murłaty styro aby zlicować to ze ścianą.
> 
> 4 . Czy między krokwie a skosy ścian działowych ma się zmieścić 2 warstwa wełny, obecnie mam je wycięte do poziomu krowki więc zmieszczę jedynie 15 cm druga warstwa nie wejdzie? Podcinać to ?



To co nazywasz na obrazku podbitką, to nadbitka  :wink:  

Ad.1 Ja pod murłatą mam ułożoną warstwę papy, nie folii. I nie była przycinana. 

Ad.2  Koniecznie zaizoluj całą murłatę, od wewnątrz również. Drugą część pytania nie do końca rozumiem  :Confused: 
Także się nie wypowiadam. Ja nie mam żadnych dodatkowych wiatroizolacji, z tym , że mam pianę PUR, a nie wełnę.

Ad.3 Możesz przykleić styro. Ja mam górę ścianki kolankowej zabudowaną płytą g-k, zlicowaną z tą ścianką, a między g-k a murłatą - izolacja.

Ad.4 Tutaj Ci nie doradzę. Trzeba by policzyć, czy straty ciepła w tym miejscu są pomijalne, czy nie. U mnie ściany działowe są poniżej krokwi, krokwie mają 26 cm, także spokojnie mam 30 cm.

----------


## Papucy

> To co nazywasz na obrazku podbitką, to nadbitka  .


Obrazek z neta z lekkimi modyfikacjami : ) u mnie będzie podbitka . 

Co do tej wiatroizolacji to się zastanawiam czy nie będzie w tym miejscu przewiewów z pod murłaty  gdzieś wyczytałem że powinno się zastosować dodatkową wiatroizolację ale nie potrafię sobie tego wyobrazić jak to powinno być wykonane .

pzdr

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Myjk, mnie osobiście nie podobają się okna dwustronne, trącą dla mnie kiczem - jest to jednak kwestia gustu a o ty, sie nie dyskutuje  Wizualizacja z antracytem wygląda ciekawie 
> 
> Co do fixów - u mnie sa fixy sztuk 3. Po jednej sztuce w oknach narożnych ( tzn, to nie są typowe okna narożne, ale dwa okna w rogu - jedno z nich jest otwierane, drugie nie) oraz jeden fix w salonie. Chałupę mam parterową. Mycie z zewnątrz na pewno będzie za jakiś czas upierdliwe, liczę, ze córki mnie wyręczą na starość 
> 
> A róznica w cenie za kolor masakryczna!
> 
> heh, no własnie u nas prace pogoniły tak, że sama nie ogarnaim.... a że zbiegło się to z chorobami dzieci, to już w ogóle jakbym w innej czasoprzestrzeni się znajdowała... ale nie powiem, cieszy, ojjjj cieszy taki postęp prac. Powoli szukam płytek, mam wybrane do kuchni i kotłowni oraz garażu.
> Swoją drogą płytkujecie kotłownie? rozważam jej pomalowanie, a płytki tylko na podłogę... jak u Was będzie?


Witam  :smile:  w kotłowni mamy płytki na podłodze oraz na ścianie przy zlewie. W garażu będzie tak samo. Ja chciałam flizowac do połowy ściany ale mąż nie a to jego miejsce  :wink:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Bocianki,  Ci którzy zlecają prace, macie juz jakieś wyceny na ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza/stropu? Czekam własnie na 3 wyceny, wstępny rozrzut cenowy ogromny  od 60 do 100 zł za robociznę.... Mam 200metrów  do zrobienia. Czy planujecie na sufity podwójne płytowanie?


My daliśmy dwie warstwy a i tak popekal w paru miejscach sufit. Dom jest jednoroczny i to moze miec na to wplyw  :sad:  jednak myslimy ze przy jednej warstwie moglo by byc gorzej

----------


## Ruda maruda

> *Ruda maruda:* Jaki jest sens cytowania długiej wiadomości ze zdjęciami i pozostawienie komentarza w postaci trzech kropek...?


Pisze zawsze z telefonu i ciężko mi wybierać fragmenty tak jak to robicie. Coś mi się musiało przycisnąć i mój komentarz jest na samej górze pomiędzy oryginalnym tekstem  :big tongue:

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Coś tam pewnie było napisane, i w sumie chętnie bym się dowiedział co


A pewnie, że napisałam tylko nie tam gdzie trzeba  :big tongue:  przeczytaj tekst to sam zobaczysz  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> A pewnie, że napisałam tylko nie tam gdzie trzeba  przeczytaj tekst to sam zobaczysz


Siema Bocianki i siema Maruda,marudo jedna   :wink: 
Powodzenia życzę wszystkim ale zostaliście niejako jako sierotki tutaj z tego co widzę   :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

No coś tu ostatni tydzień wyjątkowa cisza - pewnie wszyscy zajęci budową  :roll eyes:

----------


## Doli.

> No coś tu ostatni tydzień wyjątkowa cisza - pewnie wszyscy zajęci budową


Albo czekaniem i nic sie nie dzieje - tak jest u nas  :wink:  SSO osięgnięty, teraz czekamy na SSZ  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Albo czekaniem i nic sie nie dzieje - tak jest u nas  SSO osięgnięty, teraz czekamy na SSZ


Mi (znowu) przesunęli termin promocji na okna do poniedziałku. hehe Mimo tego nadal nie wiem czy cisnąć na fixy czy jednak się dać złamać i otwierane zrobić.  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojak65

> Albo czekaniem i nic sie nie dzieje - tak jest u nas  SSO osięgnięty, teraz czekamy na SSZ


Też coś o tym wiem...czekanie jest najgorsze...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Najgorsze, jak wykonawca leci w kulki i nie dość, że zainwestowałeś kasę to teraz musisz płacić z jego błędy.
Czekanie jest gdzieś po środku  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Najgorsze, jak wykonawca leci w kulki i nie dość, że zainwestowałeś kasę to teraz musisz płacić z jego błędy.
> Czekanie jest gdzieś po środku


Oj tak  :bash:  Zdecydowanie wolę czekanie niż poprawianie błędów. Przez tą naszą zabudowę poddasza, z którą się pośpieszyli, wbrew moim decyzjom, mam teraz niezłą zabawę (że o kasie, którą będę musiała drugi raz wydać na to samo, nie wspomnę). Najpierw demontowałam zabudowę g-k wokół okien dachowych, wczoraj zrywałam zabudowę g-k nad ścianką kolankową (pokażę w dzienniku  :wink: ). Będzie poprawiana izolacja murłaty, którą utrudniła owa zabudowa. I ktoś to będzie musiał znowu zabudować  :mad:   Mam nadzieję, że to będzie pan Janek i za poprawki nie będzie doliczał extra kasy. Wstępnie już go zaklepałam  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

Ja na nic nie czekam, prawdę mówiąc sporo się dzieje. Górale siedzą na dachu, murarz buduję ścianę osłonową i przygotowuje otwory do zamknięcia stanu surowego. Poprawki też niestety są, i to kosztowne (łaty były źle przybite przez poprzednią ekipię, poprzednia ekipa za głęboko wmurowała kotwy w ściany etc). U nas koło Wrocławia nie jest specjalnie zimno, wiatr tylko dmucha, ale co to dla górali.  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

My jednak czekamy na lepszą aurę, jakoś nie mamy przekonania do murowania w taką pogodę  :no: 
Materiał już kupiony, a na tapecie jest urządzanie kotłowni  :roll eyes: 



> Mi (znowu) przesunęli termin promocji na okna do poniedziałku. hehe Mimo tego nadal nie wiem czy cisnąć na fixy czy jednak się dać złamać i otwierane zrobić.


Myśleliśmy też o fixach, jednak robimy normalne okna. 
Będziemy mieć bez widocznych zawiasów (dzięki Wojaku  :smile:  ) - montaż zaklepany na koniec czerwca. Pomiary w kwietniu  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Gratuluję wszystkim i walczymy dalej !  :cool: 
Kamila cieszę się że w czymś pomogłem i przydały się moje uwagi  :tongue: 
Mi wczoraj zamontowali docelowe drzwi zewnętrzne, bardzo jestem zadowolony. Z budowy wróciłem po 20. Za to dzisiaj się relaksuje...gin i tonic  :wiggle:  zdrowie wszystkim i miłego weekendu  :big tongue:

----------


## Doli.

Myśmy dzisiaj z *@jak_to_mozliwe* ze 3 godziny ustalali plan elektryki - w końcu wygląda tak jak chcemy  :smile:  Teraz tylko przepisać na czysto, wysłać elektrykom i czekac na wyceny  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> Myśmy dzisiaj z *@jak_to_mozliwe* ze 3 godziny ustalali plan elektryki - w końcu wygląda tak jak chcemy  Teraz tylko przepisać na czysto, wysłać elektrykom i czekac na wyceny


Ja wreszcie skończyłem instalację int/sat/alarm, w przyszłym tygodniu ruszam w odkurzaczem centralnym 4 punkty bez szufelek, elektryka skończona, taryfa zmieniona instalacja wod gotowa i czekamy na pogodę aby ruszyć z tynkami : ) . 

Zastanawiam się teraz czy jeszcze nie rzucić kabli do sterowania podłogówką tak  na zaś : ) jednak nie wiem jeszcze gdzie będą rozdzielacze  . A jak jest u was będziecie sterowali indywidualnie?

Teraz na tapecie wybór pompy OZC już mam zrobione tylko jeszcze interpretacja kuleje : ) 54,7 kWh/(m2·rok) więc pompa 9kw raczej Panasonic jeszcze nie wiem czy T cap czy SDC.

----------


## Doli.

> Zastanawiam się teraz czy jeszcze nie rzucić kabli do sterowania podłogówką tak  na zaś : ) jednak nie wiem jeszcze gdzie będą rozdzielacze  . A jak jest u was będziecie sterowali indywidualnie?


Nie wiem dokładnie jeszcze jak to działa, ale wyobrażam sobie to tak, że z jednego panelu mogę sterować każdym pomieszczeniem oddzielnie. I pod ten panel podciągamy kabel.

----------


## Papucy

Trzeba pociągnąć kable do każdego pomieszczenia które będzie sterowane plus zasilanie w skrzynkach rozdzielaczy

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Dzięki za przypomnienie! W tej całej burzy mózgów, akurat o tym zapomnieliśmy.

----------


## Myjk

> Myśleliśmy też o fixach, jednak robimy normalne okna. 
> Będziemy mieć bez widocznych zawiasów (dzięki Wojaku  ) - montaż zaklepany na koniec czerwca. Pomiary w kwietniu


Wczoraj zrobiłem burzę mózgóf z żoną i doszliśmy do żadnych wniosków. Fixy to była pierwsza moja myśl, więc przy tym pozostanę i robię wszędzie fixy.




> Ja wreszcie skończyłem instalację int/sat/alarm


Skrobniesz coś więcej na temat tej instalacji? To coś bardziej wyrafinowanego z jakimiś swiczami etc? Internet masz z druta czy GSM? Ja nie mogę zapomnieć żeby przewód do zewnętrznej anteny GSM pociągnąć, bo na kablu (w sensie już po światłowodzie) to się raczej telefonu/netu nie doczekam w życiu.




> Teraz na tapecie wybór pompy OZC już mam zrobione tylko jeszcze interpretacja kuleje : ) 54,7 kWh/(m2·rok) więc pompa 9kw raczej Panasonic jeszcze nie wiem czy T cap czy SDC.


Jakie pełne dane wyszły?

----------


## Papucy

> Skrobniesz coś więcej na temat tej instalacji? To coś bardziej wyrafinowanego z jakimiś swiczami etc? Internet masz z druta czy GSM? Ja nie mogę zapomnieć żeby przewód do zewnętrznej anteny GSM pociągnąć, bo na kablu (w sensie już po światłowodzie) to się raczej telefonu/netu nie doczekam w życiu.



Mam nadzieje że będzie z druta . W sumie to do anteny GSM można by było wrzucić w razie . Jaki kabel dajesz, gdzie umieścisz antenę ? 

Prosta instalacja , topologia gwiazdy , wszystko się schodzi w jednym  internet  w drugim TV  miejscu więc pewnie 2 swicze będą. 4 koncentryki na strych wrzuciłem schodzą się w garderobie na piętrze , stąd do poszczególnych  pomieszczeń . 

Alarm - 2 kontaktrony 5 czujek PIR , 2 manipulatory , sygnalizator zew . 




> Jakie pełne dane wyszły?


Dane jak poniżej Wychodzi że 9kw lekko , nie wiem tylko czy to liczyć po podłogach czy użytkowej no i trzeba dodać 1kw na CWU ( 4 osoby ) . 



Macie może doświadczenia z drabinką do łazienki elektryczną . Jaka moc do suszenia ręczników : )? , miałem dawać osobny obieg ale wydaje mi się to bez sensu

----------


## Myjk

> Mam nadzieje że będzie z druta . W sumie to do anteny GSM można by było wrzucić w razie . Jaki kabel dajesz, gdzie umieścisz antenę ?


Mam już panelową antenę od dawna, tam idą dwa przewody (router Hujawej B315s ma dwa wyjścia H/V). Mam zamiar umieścić na elewacji pierwszego piętra, pod okapem żeby mi na to nie padało -- podobnie z anteną TV/SAT. Na dach nic nie wyciągam.




> Prosta instalacja , topologia gwiazdy , wszystko się schodzi w jednym  internet  w drugim TV  miejscu więc pewnie 2 swicze będą. 4 koncentryki na strych wrzuciłem schodzą się w garderobie na piętrze , stąd do poszczególnych  pomieszczeń .


Mnie głównie interesuje TV/SAT, bo nie wiem zupełnie jak się do tego zabrać aby mieć jedną antenę (głównie rozchodzi się o SAT z jakimś operatorem na kartę) a wszędzie mieć niezależny sygnał. Nie miałem chęci do tego usiąść.




> Dane jak poniżej Wychodzi że 9kw lekko , nie wiem tylko czy to liczyć po podłogach czy użytkowej no i trzeba dodać 1kw na CWU ( 4 osoby ) .


Co mówi rowek 34 w OZC? 




> Macie może doświadczenia z drabinką do łazienki elektryczną . Jaka moc do suszenia ręczników : )? , miałem dawać osobny obieg ale wydaje mi się to bez sensu


Ja w ogóle przy WM rezygnuję z drabinek. Teraz nie mam drabinek i ręczniki sobie spokojnie schną -- natomiast przy WM dzieje się to zdecydowanie szybciej.

Ps. Okna klepnąłem, całość (2xHST na tarasie) z roletami na parter, z montażem -- 45k brutto (VAT 8%).  :big tongue:  Ktoś płacił w całości za okna w zamian za rabat? Dużo u Was dawali z tego tytułu zniżki?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Macie może doświadczenia z drabinką do łazienki elektryczną . Jaka moc do suszenia ręczników : )? , miałem dawać osobny obieg ale wydaje mi się to bez sensu


Właśnie zerknełam na drabinkę w łazience moich teściów. Bardzo ładna, wąska, płaska, moc 300 W. Nigdy nie widziałam jej włączonej nawet na połowę mocy. Tyle mojego doświadczenia  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

U nas dawali 3% i niech sobie te 3% zjedzą - żadnej płatności ostatecznej przed odbiorem  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja w ogóle przy WM rezygnuję z drabinek. Teraz nie mam drabinek i ręczniki sobie spokojnie schną -- natomiast przy WM dzieje się to zdecydowanie szybciej.
> 
> Ps. Okna klepnąłem, całość (2xHST na tarasie) z roletami na parter, z montażem -- 45k brutto (VAT 8%).  Ktoś płacił w całości za okna w zamian za rabat? Dużo u Was dawali z tego tytułu zniżki?


Ja również zrezygnowałam z drabinki. Ale gniazdo wyprowadziłam w razie w.  :wink:  
Z relacji sąsiadów wiem, że WM wystarcza. 

Ja płaciłam za okna w całości. Z tym, że pierwsza rata (zdecydowana większość kwoty) była wpłacana w dniu podpisania umowy, a kolejna, w okolicach terminu montażu okien. Ja za okna płaciłam coś koło 12,500 PLN, a rabat przy wpłacie całości wyniósł ok. 1200-1500 PLN.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Może WM wystarczy na wysuszenie ręczników, ale po wyjściu z prysznica lub wanny i wytarcie się ciepłym ręcznikiem... uczucie 10/10, polecam!  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

> Co mówi rowek 34 w OZC?


Rowek 34 : ) , jeszcze nie wgryzłem się w te wyniki mam dzwonić do audytora w tym tygodniu  .
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		5615	W.

Ja nie płaciłem z góry , wynegocjowałem 3 % ale pewnie miał to wkalkulowane w cenę .

A jaki kabel do tej anteny GSM ?

TV sat - mam swicza i dalej  2 koncentryki do salonu do reszty po jednym , na 1 kaablu ma być sat plus naziemna.

----------


## Myjk

> Może WM wystarczy na wysuszenie ręczników, ale po wyjściu z prysznica lub wanny i wytarcie się ciepłym ręcznikiem... uczucie 10/10, polecam!


Suchy ręcznik jest IMO wystarczająco ciepły.




> Rowek 34 : ) , jeszcze nie wgryzłem się w te wyniki mam dzwonić do audytora w tym tygodniu  .
> Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		5615	W.


No to wszystko jasne, to jest maksymalne obciążenie i nie trzeba się głowić nad metrażem.  :wink:  Panas 9kW AFAIR przy -15sC daje 6kW na sprężarce no i chyba ma grzałki na większy mróz.




> A jaki kabel do tej anteny GSM ?


Nie wiem szczerze mówiąc, nie kompletowałem przewodu osobno -- był już z anteną 2x15m oraz zaciśniętymi końcówkami do mojego modemu i ten zamierzam upchnąć. Przy czym zrobię chyba jakiś obszerny przepust (vel peszel) aby można było w razie czego wymienić, no i ma być także przepust do garażu jakby mi mieli zamiar pociągnąć kiedyś światłowód.




> TV sat - mam swicza i dalej  2 koncentryki do salonu do reszty po jednym , na 1 kaablu ma być sat plus naziemna.


Ten swicz to jak konkretnie działa? Jak dojeżdża pojedynczy kabel od swicza do miejsca docelowego to daje się zwykłe rozwidlenie na tuner SAT i TV i wszystko działa tak jakby dwa niezależne kable szły?

----------


## agb

> Może WM wystarczy na wysuszenie ręczników, ale po wyjściu z prysznica lub wanny i wytarcie się ciepłym ręcznikiem... uczucie 10/10, polecam!


Mi się podoba pantent Pana Kejka  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

> Mnie głównie interesuje TV/SAT, bo nie wiem zupełnie jak się do tego zabrać aby mieć jedną antenę (głównie rozchodzi się o SAT z jakimś operatorem na kartę) a wszędzie mieć niezależny sygnał. Nie miałem chęci do tego usiąść.


Musisz zastosować multiswitch.  Na tej stronie masz wszystko :   http://www.dipol.com.pl/przyklady_in...m_schematy.htm

----------


## Papucy

> Ten swicz to jak konkretnie działa? Jak dojeżdża pojedynczy kabel od swicza do miejsca docelowego to daje się zwykłe rozwidlenie na tuner SAT i TV i wszystko działa tak jakby dwa niezależne kable szły?[/url]


Tak potem wszystko na jednym kablu. Dipol ma wszystko na stronie. 
You remember good : )  -7 ~`9kW, - 15 ~  6 kw  według potencjalnego wykonawcy T cap za mocny, mówił tak bez obliczeń ale wolałem się upewnić : ) .

----------


## Myjk

> Tak potem wszystko na jednym kablu. Dipol ma wszystko na stronie.


Ma na stronie, bo pamiętam że już tam kiedyś zaglądałem do schematów słiczy zapodanych wyżej przez Marcina (dzięki) -- ale tam niestety nie wyjaśniają wszystkich kwestii jak krowie na rowie  :wink:  w tym najważniejszego, gdzie się aplikuje kartę abonencką i czy wtedy już na modemach/TV (jeśli ma tuner SAT) kart nie potrzeba...

----------


## Busters

A ja sobie drabinke chwale (z grzalka) czasami jak trzeba cos dziecku na szybko wysuszyc (np rekawiczki) albo ciuch przeprac na szybko to sie przydaje

----------


## marcin225

> gdzie się aplikuje kartę abonencką i czy wtedy już na modemach/TV (jeśli ma tuner SAT) kart nie potrzeba...


No kartę musisz włożyć do dekodera. Ewentualnie jeśli jest to moduł CI/CI+ to do TV. Oczywiście to funkcjonuje na jednym tv. Na wszystkich TV będziesz miał DVBT i kanały SAT niekodowane . Chyba że wykupisz sobie usługę multiroom u jakiegoś operatora.   Kiedyś popularne były splittery ale od jakiegoś czasu zarówno nc+ jak i cyfrowy polsat parują swoje karty z dekoderami .

----------


## Kaizen

Tylko czy jest sens multiswitch przy kilku urządzeniach? Jak wystarczy konwerter quad to ciągnąłbym osobny kabel do każdego gniazdka i po dwa gniazda (jedno do naziemnej, drugie do sat). Multiswitch kosztuje i to tylko komplikuje układ. Potrzebujesz i tak quada i czterech kabli do multiswitcha (a jak chcesz zeza, to dwa quady i osiem kabli).

----------


## Wekto

> Ma na stronie, bo pamiętam że już tam kiedyś zaglądałem do schematów słiczy zapodanych wyżej przez Marcina (dzięki) -- ale tam niestety nie wyjaśniają wszystkich kwestii jak krowie na rowie  w tym najważniejszego, gdzie się aplikuje kartę abonencką i czy wtedy już na modemach/TV (jeśli ma tuner SAT) kart nie potrzeba...


Tak jak Ci Marcin odpisał, korzystasz z multiroomu.
Kiedyś poczytałem i zrobiłem to co Ty chyba chcesz zrobić. 
Wyciągnąłem na taras 7 szt przewodów (4 sat, 1 tv naziemna, 2 lte - dedykowane). Sat+tv wchodzą do multiswitcha . Od niego instalacje do pokoi. Do tego nc+. Dekoder główny na dwóch podłączeniach (choćby po to aby była opcja nagrywania i oglądania czegoś innego). Do tego multiroom (+10 zł/m-c za sztukę). Do każdego dekodera oddzielna karta. Oglądasz co chcesz z oferty nc+ ale tylko na tv z dekoderami. W pozostałych miejscach instalacji masz niezależny sygnał telewizji naziemnej i ewentualnie sygnał niekodowany sat (nie korzystam). Podłączasz telewizor z dekoderem dvb-t albo sam dekoder+telewizor i masz te wszystkie multipleksy.
Co do multiroomu w nc+. Każdy dekoder podłączasz do sieci. Muszą się widzieć aby działały odpowiednie uprawnienia.

----------


## marcin225

> Tylko czy jest sens multiswitch przy kilku urządzeniach? Jak wystarczy konwerter quad to ciągnąłbym osobny kabel do każdego gniazdka i po dwa gniazda (jedno do naziemnej, drugie do sat). Multiswitch kosztuje i to tylko komplikuje układ. Potrzebujesz i tak quada i czterech kabli do multiswitcha (a jak chcesz zeza, to dwa quady i osiem kabli).


No raczej nie komplikuje bo bez niego musisz ciągnąć 2 kable jak napisałeś. Przy multiswitchu ciągniesz jeden i masz tam sygnał SAT, DVBT, FM. Do multiswitcha nie daje się quada tylko quatro. 
Zresztą jak ktoś potrzebuje tylko tv w salonie to faktycznie multiswitch jest niepotrzebny. Inaczej jest gdy ktoś chce mieć w salonie, i ze 2 pokojach. Dodatkowo przydałyby się 2 sygnały SAT do dekoderów dwugłowicowych (funkcja nagrywania z innego kanału podczas oglądania czegoś). W rozbudowanych instalacjach multiswitch to podstawa.

----------


## Kaizen

> No raczej nie komplikuje bo bez niego musisz ciągnąć 2 kable jak napisałeś.


Komplikuje, bo musisz gdzieś mieć miejsce na tego multiswitcha i dostęp do niego. Poprowadzenie 2 kabli od anten do gniazd IMO nie jest bardziej skomplikowane, niż poprawadzenie 5 czy 6 kabli do multiswitcha i od niego po jednym do gniazd.





> Przy multiswitchu ciągniesz jeden i masz tam sygnał SAT, DVBT, FM.


A konkretnie to jaki multiswitch potrafi to zmiksować? Czy jakie jeszcze do niego przystawki? I jak to potem rozmiksować? Co trzeba upchać w gnieździe (albo jaką choinkę zrobić potem na kablach) żeby z tego jednego kabla podpiąć radio, DVB-t i satelitę?




> Do multiswitcha nie daje się quada tylko quatro.


Jak dasz quattro, to nie pooglądasz bez multiswitcha. Jak dasz quada i multistwitcha ze sterowaniem zakresem i polaryzacją, to możesz potem pójść po rozum do głowy i zwyczajnie połączyć kable wywalając multiswitcha.




> Zresztą jak ktoś potrzebuje tylko tv w salonie to faktycznie multiswitch jest niepotrzebny. Inaczej jest gdy ktoś chce mieć w salonie, i ze 2 pokojach.


Nawet jak ma 4 odbiorniki i koniecznie chce w jednym kablu mieć, to prościej, taniej i łatwiej zwykłe sumatory.
Multiswitche mają sens jak robi się choinka na antanie satelitarnej, żeby obsłużyć potrzebną liczbę odbiorników. Czyli w praktyce przydają się w blokach. Tylko, że koszt takiej instalacji rzędu 300+ zł na gniazdo trochę zniechęca, bo taniej wychodzi osobna czasza na balkonie razem z dekoderem (bo te 300 zł to za samo doprowadzenie sygnału do gniazda).

----------


## marcin225

> Komplikuje, bo musisz gdzieś mieć miejsce na tego multiswitcha i dostęp do niego. Poprowadzenie 2 kabli od anten do gniazd IMO nie jest bardziej skomplikowane, niż poprawadzenie 5 czy 6 kabli do multiswitcha i od niego po jednym do gniazd.


Zdecyduj się ile tych kablibo widzę , że niedokładnie wiesz jak to działa a krytykujesz. Jak komuś coś nie pasuje to wszystko mu będzie komplikowało. 




> A konkretnie to jaki multiswitch potrafi to zmiksować? Czy jakie jeszcze do niego przystawki? I jak to potem rozmiksować? Co trzeba upchać w gnieździe (albo jaką choinkę zrobić potem na kablach) żeby z tego jednego kabla podpiąć radio, DVB-t i satelitę?


Każdy. Żadnych przystawek nie trzeba. Na końcu jednego kabla od multiswitcha montujesz gniazdo RTV-SAT np takie:  http://www.dipol.com.pl/gniazdo_konc...at_R694100.htm    i z niego sobie robisz odejścia na tv/dekoder/radio




> Jak dasz quattro, to nie pooglądasz bez multiswitcha. Jak dasz quada i multistwitcha ze sterowaniem zakresem i polaryzacją, to możesz potem pójść po rozum do głowy i zwyczajnie połączyć kable wywalając multiswitcha.


Że co?  Nie da się tego zrozumieć  :smile: 





> Nawet jak ma 4 odbiorniki i koniecznie chce w jednym kablu mieć, to prościej, taniej i łatwiej zwykłe sumatory.
> Multiswitche mają sens jak robi się choinka na antanie satelitarnej, żeby obsłużyć potrzebną liczbę odbiorników. Czyli w praktyce przydają się w blokach. Tylko, że koszt takiej instalacji rzędu 300+ zł na gniazdo trochę zniechęca, bo taniej wychodzi osobna czasza na balkonie razem z dekoderem (bo te 300 zł to za samo doprowadzenie sygnału do gniazda).


Dla mnie jest to bezsensu rozwiązanie w nowobudowanych domach. Jaka czasza na balkonie? W nowym domu? To jest dopiero bezsensu. Nie wiem skąd Ty wziąłeś te 300 zł za gniazdo ale to jakaś cena z kosmosu. Największy koszt jest właśnie tego multiswitcha, reszta to grosze. 

Ale jak pisałem: jak ktoś się zadowoli jednym góra dwoma TV w domu to może sobie robić instalację standardową. W bardziej rozbudowanych radziłbym jednak zainwestować w MS.

----------


## Myjk

Teraz już wszystko jasne, dziękuję chłopaki za oświecenie.

Ja mam obecnie orangeTV (niby gratis do Neo) i AndroidTV z wbudowanym tunerem SAT. Miałem dokupić kartę CI i przetestować czy zadziała w TV (większość operatorów to głupkowato blokuje), ale jak się okazało że nie da się jednocześnie wyświetlić obrazu (na PIP/PAP) z DVB i SAT, to odpuściłem sprawdzanie czy karta dekodująca zadziała na CI (bo ten moduł wcale niemało kosztuje). Swoją drogą, niezła paranoja, dwa niezależne tunery w TV a się nie da jednocześnie wyświetlić dwóch obrazów (a w sumie po to kupowałem TV z tunerem SAT i PIP/PAP aby tak tego używać)... Ale żeby tego było mało, to nie da się też wyświetlić DVB i aplikacji (np. YT). SONY się kompletnie nie popisało tutaj.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zdecyduj się ile tych kablibo widzę , że niedokładnie wiesz jak to działa a krytykujesz.


4 kabelki do satki na jednego satelitę (czyli z zezem  :cool:  + DVB-T + FM bo dołożyłeś.





> Że co?  Nie da się tego zrozumieć


Jak ktoś co nieco wie w temacie, to rozumie. A kto nie jest głupi i nie rozumie, to pyta googla albo interlokutora zamiast epatować nieumiejętnością zrozumienia.





> Dla mnie jest to bezsensu rozwiązanie w nowobudowanych domach. Jaka czasza na balkonie? W nowym domu?


Też uważam, że balkony w domach to bezsens. Pisałem o bloku.




> Nie wiem skąd Ty wziąłeś te 300 zł za gniazdo ale to jakaś cena z kosmosu. Największy koszt jest właśnie tego multiswitcha, reszta to grosze.


Cena (nawet dokładnie to 330zł/lokal) z najtańszej (wybranej) oferty w mojej poprzedniej wspólnocie (i sprawdziłem, nikt nie chciał taniej zrobić). I to bez kładzenia instalacji od multiswitcha, do lokali bo tam  zarząd wspólnoty wyraził życzenie do podpięcia do okablowania operatora kablówki (do czego nie miał prawa, bo to pozostawało własnością operatora i wyszły z tego kwasy, ale to temat na inny wątek). A potem się jeszcze okazało, że oferta nie obejmowała wymiany gniazda w lokalu i trzeba było za to dopłacić i to całkiem sporo, bo gniazdo było systemowe Legranda w jednej ramce z innymi gniazdami. A na deser się jeszcze okazało, że nie da się pogodzić w tym kablu internetu od dostawcy kablówki z satką bo działają na tej samej częstotliwości. Efekt taki, że kasa wywalona a anteny wywieszone na balkonach. Ze trzy w całym bloku, bo to bezsens jak jest kablówka.

No i powiedz mi co za różnica i gdzie to widać, czy do gniazda jest pociągnięty jeden, czy dwa albo i trzy kable?
I jaką zaletę ma multiswitch względem kolejnego, konkurencyjnego rozwiązania, czyli sumator?

----------


## Myjk

Ale poważnie nie widzisz różnicy jak trzeba do 6 punktów w domu (a tak planuję w razie czego, nawet jeśli nie będę korzystać) ciągnąć jeden a po trzy przewody per punkt?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale poważnie nie widzisz różnicy jak trzeba do 6 punktów w domu (a tak planuję w razie czego, nawet jeśli nie będę korzystać) ciągnąć jeden a po trzy przewody per punkt?


Na etapie budowy? Nie widzę wad. Taniej, pewniej, prościej.

Można też puścić częściowo instalację przez gniazda przelotowe, ale jak coś zacznie świrować, to trudniej zdiagnozować i naprawić.

Jak już jest zrobiona instalacja z jednym kablem i to zatynkowane i wykończone - multiswitch nabiera sensu.

----------


## Brysia8

Chłopaki jak już takimi specami jesteście to powiedzcie mi pomóżcie mi proszę. Mam pociągniety jeden kabel do tv, jest cyfra, chciałabym móc nagrywać nie dokładając drugiego kabla. Jest jakakolwiek szansa na to?

----------


## Myjk

> Na etapie budowy? Nie widzę wad. Taniej, pewniej, prościej.
> Można też puścić częściowo instalację przez gniazda przelotowe, ale jak coś zacznie świrować, to trudniej zdiagnozować i naprawić.
> Jak już jest zrobiona instalacja z jednym kablem i to zatynkowane i wykończone - multiswitch nabiera sensu.


Pewnie taniej materiałowo, bo kabel pomimo że trzeba 2/3 więcej zużyć, drogi nie będzie. Ale już robocizna będzie droższa, no bo trzeba jednak 3 kable ogarniać a nie jeden i to zajmuje czas. Nie wspominając jaki pęk przewodu trzeba będzie doprowadzić do satelity i jaki wielki konwerter tam zastosować.




> Ale jak pisałem: jak ktoś się zadowoli jednym góra dwoma TV w domu to może sobie robić instalację standardową. W bardziej rozbudowanych radziłbym jednak zainwestować w MS.


Marcinie, a jeszcze pytanie, co tutaj mamy? Jakiś Card Splitter... (?)
http://www.dipol.com.pl/odbior_platf...schemat120.htm

----------


## marcin225

> 4 kabelki do satki na jednego satelitę (czyli z zezem  + DVB-T + FM bo dołożyłeś.


Czyli ile tych kabelków w sumie bo nie napisałeś?  :big grin: 





> Jak ktoś co nieco wie w temacie, to rozumie. A kto nie jest głupi i nie rozumie, to pyta googla albo interlokutora zamiast epatować nieumiejętnością zrozumienia.


Piszesz jakieś bzdury, coś poczytałeś jak zwykle nie zrozumiałeś do końca, mylisz pojęcia, jednym słowem wiesz, że dzwony biją ale nie wiesz gdzie  :smile:   Nie ośmieszaj się w oczach kogoś kto akurat się na tym zna  :smile: 





> Też uważam, że balkony w domach to bezsens. Pisałem o bloku.


Mowa o domach jednorodzinnych a Ty piszesz o blokach? WTF? Może przejdźmy od razu na instalacje hotelowe? 




> Cena (nawet dokładnie to 330zł/lokal) z najtańszej (wybranej) oferty w mojej poprzedniej wspólnocie (i sprawdziłem, nikt nie chciał taniej zrobić). I to bez kładzenia instalacji od multiswitcha, do lokali bo tam  zarząd wspólnoty wyraził życzenie do podpięcia do okablowania operatora kablówki (do czego nie miał prawa, bo to pozostawało własnością operatora i wyszły z tego kwasy, ale to temat na inny wątek). A potem się jeszcze okazało, że oferta nie obejmowała wymiany gniazda w lokalu i trzeba było za to dopłacić i to całkiem sporo, bo gniazdo było systemowe Legranda w jednej ramce z innymi gniazdami. A na deser się jeszcze okazało, że nie da się pogodzić w tym kablu internetu od dostawcy kablówki z satką bo działają na tej samej częstotliwości. Efekt taki, że kasa wywalona a anteny wywieszone na balkonach. Ze trzy w całym bloku, bo to bezsens jak jest kablówka.


Mowa o domkach a Ty o bloku. 




> No i powiedz mi co za różnica i gdzie to widać, czy do gniazda jest pociągnięty jeden, czy dwa albo i trzy kable?
> I jaką zaletę ma multiswitch względem kolejnego, konkurencyjnego rozwiązania, czyli sumator?


Co ma w ogóle Multiswitch do sumatora? Czym jest wg Ciebie sumator i co robi bo odnoszę wrażenie, że mylisz pojęcia. 

Ogólnie dyskusja jałowa bo Kaizen nie zainwestował w MS i teraz na siłę będzie ludziom wmawiał, że jest to rozwiązanie błędne/złe. 
Masz rację jest TROCHĘ drożej ale funkcjonalność o niebo lepsza.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli ile tych kabelków w sumie bo nie napisałeś?


Bo zależy, co chcesz. Od 5 wzwyż.





> Piszesz jakieś bzdury, coś poczytałeś jak zwykle nie zrozumiałeś do końca, mylisz pojęcia, jednym słowem wiesz, że dzwony biją ale nie wiesz gdzie   Nie ośmieszaj się w oczach kogoś kto akurat się na tym zna


Skoro nie wiesz, że quad jak najbardziej można podpiąć do odpowiedniego multiswitcha, to tu kolego krótko wyjaśnił




> Mowa o domach jednorodzinnych a Ty piszesz o blokach? WTF? Może przejdźmy od razu na instalacje hotelowe?


Możemy też o tym porozmawiać. Bo tam MS ma sens. W domach jednorodzinnych nie. I o czym ja piszę, to ja dobrze wiem. Czytaj uważnie.





> Ogólnie dyskusja jałowa bo Kaizen nie zainwestował w MS i teraz na siłę będzie ludziom wmawiał, że jest to rozwiązanie błędne/złe. 
> Masz rację jest TROCHĘ drożej ale funkcjonalność o niebo lepsza.


U mnie to oczywisty bezens, bo mam <15 km do Łaz i cokolwiek wetknę w gniazdo antenowe (choćby kawałek kabla) to mi odbiera.
A w czym funkcjonalność lepsza od bezpośredniego podłączenia do anteny? Idę o zakład, że trzymając pilota w ręce nie poznasz różnicy, czy jest bezpośrednio kabelek podpięty do anteny, czy jest sumator, czy multiswitch.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale już robocizna będzie droższa, no bo trzeba jednak 3 kable ogarniać a nie jeden i to zajmuje czas.


Ciekawe, jaką dostaniesz wycenę na instalację na multiswitchu, a jaką na bezpośrednie pociągnięcie czy sumatory. A i tak pewnie do sygnału naziemnego najtaniej wyjdą anteny pokojowe. I ciągniesz po jednym kabelku prosto od anteny sat do każdego punktu.

----------


## marcin225

Tak bo każdy w nowym domu lubi sobie ustawiać anteny pokojowe. Doskonały przykład akurat tego jak nie należy robić. 
Taki oto przykład (może trochę przesadzony ale nie raz tak się robi): Dom jednorodzinny, salon + 4 pokoje, inwestor chce w salonie 2 dekodery od nc+ i cp (maniak sportu) i oba z dwoma głowicami co daje 4xSAT i  DVBT. Do tego w każdym pokoju 2xSAT i DVBT. Wychodzi 12 sygnałów SAT i 5 DVBT.  Już nie wspomnę jak mu się zamarzy Hotbird i Astra... 
Ciekawe jak to rozsądnie rozwiążesz bez multiswitcha. 
Zrozum, że nie każdy przelicza każdą złotówkę po 10 razy jak Ty i niektórzy lubią trochę ekstrawagancji, w każdym pokoju 2xSAT + DVBT to już się pomału robi standard (wcale drogo nie wychodzi).  
Przypominam również , że na każdym koncentryku wchodzącym do budynku powinno być zabezpieczenie przeciwprzepięciowe (tak instalacji RTV/SAT też się to tyczy) .

----------


## agb

Nie orientuję się zupełnie w temacie, więc może zadam głupie pytanie. Ale po co przy, np nc+ komuś jeszcze DVBT?

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak bo każdy w nowym domu lubi sobie ustawiać anteny pokojowe.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Przypominam również , że na każdym koncentryku wchodzącym do budynku powinno być zabezpieczenie przeciwprzepięciowe (tak instalacji RTV/SAT też się to tyczy) .


Ciekawe ile osób tym zdaniem przekonałeś do anten pokojowych  :smile: 
A co powiesz o antenie na dachu przy braku instalacji odgromowej? Ile kosztuje ochronnik na koncentryka, co uchroni sprzęt w przypadku bezpośredniego trafienia nawet nie w samą antenę, ale w sąsiadujący komin?




> Dom jednorodzinny, salon + 4 pokoje, inwestor chce w salonie 2 dekodery od nc+ i cp (maniak sportu) i oba z dwoma głowicami co daje 4xSAT i  DVBT. Do tego w każdym pokoju 2xSAT i DVBT. Wychodzi 12 sygnałów SAT i 5 DVBT.  Już nie wspomnę jak mu się zamarzy Hotbird i Astra... 
> Ciekawe jak to rozsądnie rozwiążesz bez multiswitcha.


Tak mi się coś wydawało, że nie czytasz, tylko piszesz.




> Tylko czy jest sens multiswitch przy kilku urządzeniach?





> Nawet jak ma 4 odbiorniki i koniecznie chce w jednym kablu mieć, to prościej, taniej i łatwiej zwykłe sumatory.
> Multiswitche mają sens jak robi się choinka na antanie satelitarnej, żeby obsłużyć potrzebną liczbę odbiorników.

----------


## marcin225

> Nie orientuję się zupełnie w temacie, więc może zadam głupie pytanie. Ale po co przy, np nc+ komuś jeszcze DVBT?


W deszczowe pochmurne dni można docenić bo sygnał SAT może być słaby. No i kiedyś można zrezygnować z tvsat (przyjdzie kryzys finansowy) a głupio było by wtedy nie mieć gotowej darmowej alternatywy.

----------


## marcin225

> Marcinie, a jeszcze pytanie, co tutaj mamy? Jakiś Card Splitter... (?)
> http://www.dipol.com.pl/odbior_platf...schemat120.htm


No jak nc+ nie parowało kart z dekoderami to takie splittery były jak zbawienie i rozwiązywały  wiele problemów. Niestety wzorem cyfrowego polsatu nc+ zaczęło parować karty z dekoderami i dupa. Sam osobiście posiadam jeszcze tzw. cameleona w nc+ (karta niesparowana) ale coś już piszą , że niedługo będą wymieniać na parowane wszystkim. Zresztą wystarczy, że dekoder się spier... i już mnie uraczą nowym z nową kartą  :big grin: 




> Tak mi się coś wydawało, że nie czytasz, tylko piszesz.





> Ale jak pisałem: jak ktoś się zadowoli jednym góra dwoma TV w domu to może sobie robić instalację standardową. W bardziej rozbudowanych radziłbym jednak zainwestować w MS.


Dawno już to pisałem że multiswitcha nie trzeba przy 2-3 odbiornikach stosować ale jakoś nie zauważyłeś.





> A co powiesz o antenie na dachu przy braku instalacji odgromowej? Ile kosztuje ochronnik na koncentryka, co uchroni sprzęt w przypadku bezpośredniego trafienia nawet nie w samą antenę, ale w sąsiadujący komin?


Ponad 200 zł/sztuka. Dla klienta detalicznego to więcej.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Siema Bocianki i siema Maruda,marudo jedna  
> Powodzenia życzę wszystkim ale zostaliście niejako jako sierotki tutaj z tego co widzę


Witam się i ja  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> W deszczowe pochmurne dni można docenić bo sygnał SAT może być słaby. No i kiedyś można zrezygnować z tvsat (przyjdzie kryzys finansowy) a głupio było by wtedy nie mieć gotowej darmowej alternatywy.


U mnie odwrotnie, z SAT jest zawsze lepiej.  :wink:  Ale korzystam z SAT tylko jak muszę, bo nie lubię gmerania drugim pilotem -- poza tym guide w dekoderze oranża jest dramatyczne.

----------


## Myjk

W piątek mi padła neozdrada, przyjechali (po niecałych 30 min. od zgłoszenia) technicy, podobno ptak nasrał i zwarcie się robiło hehe -- zagadałem przy okazji o światłowód. Niestety zanim do obecnego domu dociągną światłowód to miną wieki (za mało klientów), za to mnie oświecili, że budują w mojej wiosce, gdzie oczywiście inwestycję ciągnę, nową centralę i będzie światłowód od nawet 600Mbit! Tożtosioook! W związku z tym pytanie do znawców, co pociągnąć od płota do budynku?

----------


## marcin225

> W związku z tym pytanie do znawców, co pociągnąć od płota do budynku?


Rurę pustą fi 50.

----------


## Myjk

> Rurę pustą fi 50.


Znaczy nie mogę jakiegoś przewodu, w sensie światłowodu kupić i przeciągnąć do miejsca planowanego routera -- nie połączą mi potem tego?

----------


## marcin225

> Znaczy nie mogę jakiegoś przewodu, w sensie światłowodu kupić i przeciągnąć do miejsca planowanego routera -- nie połączą mi potem tego?


Ale po co jak oni to zrobią sami? no i ciężko Ci będzie zgadnąć jaki przeciągnąć bo są różne typy światłowodów.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Poza tym raczej od płotu do domu pociągną zwykłą skrętkę, ale lepszej klasy. Router z wejściem na światło jest droższy  :wink: 
No chyba, że do tego czasu aż tak się to spopularyzuje  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Ale po co jak oni to zrobią sami? no i ciężko Ci będzie zgadnąć jaki przeciągnąć bo są różne typy światłowodów.


Może zrobią, ale na terenie domu wolałbym potem już nic nie pruć tylko położyć i zapomnieć. Rura przepustowa to zawsze problem ze względu na gabaryty.




> Poza tym raczej od płotu do domu pociągną zwykłą skrętkę, ale lepszej klasy. Router z wejściem na światło jest droższy 
> No chyba, że do tego czasu aż tak się to spopularyzuje


No własnie w którymś DB czytałem że właściciel kładł światłowód nawet w domu -- ale nie mogę znaleźć gdzie. Może coś mi się przyśniło?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Też się z tym spotkałem, ale osobiście nie widzę sensu, również z zawodowego punktu widzenia.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Panowie mąż mówił mi wczoraj, że światłowód idzie napowietrzny po słupach no więc po co ta rura?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Wow, światłowód w powietrzu? Pierwsze słyszę  :big lol: 

//edit: a jednak się da, zwracam honor  :wink: 
http://www.bez-kabli.pl/viewtopic.php?t=23920

Natomiast wymaga to innego rodzaju przewodu. W ziemi jakoś tak bezpieczniej jednak.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wow, światłowód w powietrzu? Pierwsze słyszę 
> 
> //edit: a jednak się da, zwracam honor 
> http://www.bez-kabli.pl/viewtopic.php?t=23920
> 
> Natomiast wymaga to innego rodzaju przewodu. W ziemi jakoś tak bezpieczniej jednak.


Neta mam również przez światłowód który prowadzony jest po słupach   :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Wow, światłowód w powietrzu? Pierwsze słyszę 
> 
> //edit: a jednak się da, zwracam honor 
> http://www.bez-kabli.pl/viewtopic.php?t=23920
> 
> Natomiast wymaga to innego rodzaju przewodu. W ziemi jakoś tak bezpieczniej jednak.


Ale nie wszędzie się da w ziemi. U mnie też prawdopodobnie będzie napowietrzna instalacja, bo większość dróg jest prywatnych. Ale do samego domu wolę ziemią pociągnąć.

----------


## marcin225

Jak jest infrastruktura (słupy) to często idą po słupach (energetycznych zazwyczaj) ale to głównie linie magistralne. Natomiast jak nie ma słupów to idzie tradycyjnie w ziemi.

----------


## Myjk

Bociany, robicie może w swoich łazienkach prysznice bez brodzika tj. ze spływem na opadającej podłodze? Jak się zabrać do wykonania tego? Walczę dalej z aranżacjami i dotarliśmy do tego właśnie punktu, gdzie projektantka wspomniała o takim rozwiązaniu: https://www.radaway.pl/kategoria/kwadratowy/ Jaka jest alternatywa? Płytkarz mi wykona taki płynny spadek?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie widzę w tym niczego niezwykłego, normalny spadek w bezbrodzikowym prysznicu.

----------


## ag2a

Ostatnio chyba u @annatulipanna było o tym

----------


## chilli banana

> Jaka jest alternatywa? Płytkarz mi wykona taki płynny spadek?


małż nam to robił, a płytkarzem nie jest, żadnej filozofii w tym nie ma, więc jak ci płytkarz tego nie wykona, to lepiej zmień płytkarza  :wink: 
dla mnie osobiście alternatywą dla prysznica z odpływem liniowym jest prysznic z odpływem ściennym, nic innego - żadne brodziki i inne plastikowe szmery bajery

----------


## Kriss7

Myjk jesli zdecydujesz sie na odpływ liniowy bez bordzika to polecam tego goscia z Jeleniej na allegro. Sam kupiłem u niego i cenowo jest na prawde ok:

http://allegro.pl/odplyw-liniowy-pod...135853896.html

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk jesli zdecydujesz sie na odpływ liniowy bez bordzika to polecam tego goscia z Jeleniej na allegro. Sam kupiłem u niego i cenowo jest na prawde ok:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/odplyw-liniowy-pod...135853896.html


Dzięki. ale ja chyba dołożę kasy i zamontuję jednak to co zapodawałem wcześniej https://plytki-lazienki.pl/p/283/363...y-odplywy.html Nie ma aż takiego dramatu cenowego jak myślałem -- za to aby to spieprzyć (w sensie spadki) to trzeba będzie kogoś wyjątkowo wybitnego. Widzę tu tylko jeden problem, nie będzie można zastosować OP przy tym brodziku podpłytkowym, a chciałem tam OP żeby mieć ciepło w stopy...

----------


## Kaizen

> Widzę tu tylko jeden problem, nie będzie można zastosować OP przy tym brodziku podpłytkowym, a chciałem tam OP żeby mieć ciepło w stopy...


Daj matę elektryczną w warstwie kleju. Dosyc szybko nagrzejesz podłogę do przyjemnej temperatury. Ale to przydatne obok prysznica, bo pod prysznicem i tak szybszy i lepszy efekt da polewanie przez 15s goracą wodą.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Dla czego nie możesz zastosować OP? My normalnie mamy spadek i ogrzewanie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla czego nie możesz zastosować OP? My normalnie mamy spadek i ogrzewanie.


A macie taki brodzik jaki chce zamontować Myjk?

----------


## Kamila.

> Bociany, robicie może w swoich łazienkach prysznice bez brodzika tj. ze spływem na opadającej podłodze? Jak się zabrać do wykonania tego? Walczę dalej z aranżacjami i dotarliśmy do tego właśnie punktu, gdzie projektantka wspomniała o takim rozwiązaniu: https://www.radaway.pl/kategoria/kwadratowy/ Jaka jest alternatywa? Płytkarz mi wykona taki płynny spadek?


Nasz płytkarz spokojnie sobie z tym poradzi, a przynajmniej tak twierdzi  :big grin: 
My zdecydowaliśmy się na takie rozwiązanie https://www.viega.pl/pl/produkty/now...-advantix.html

Ponieważ na budowie od listopada nic się nie dzieje pracujemy nad wyglądem elewacji i powoli przymierzamy się do tworzenia ostatecznej wizualizacji wnętrz.
Aaaa, i szukamy dobrego wykonawcy od dachów - w części nad garażem pozbyliśmy się słupów, a co za tym idzie dach musi być częściowo wykonany na profilach stalowych.
Szał...  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Dla czego nie możesz zastosować OP? My normalnie mamy spadek i ogrzewanie.


Ale ja nie mam męża który to dobrze zrobi, więc muszę się zabezpieczyć.  :big tongue:  No i nie macie takiego rozwiązania jak brodzik podpłytkowy.




> Nasz płytkarz spokojnie sobie z tym poradzi, a przynajmniej tak twierdzi 
> My zdecydowaliśmy się na takie rozwiązanie https://www.viega.pl/pl/produkty/now...-advantix.html


Ponad 900 zł za sam odpływ to trochę dużo.  :sad:  W tym "moim" rozwiązaniu za 200-300 zł dodają jeszcze brodzik z profilem. Właściwie to sam brodzik kosztuje 800 a odpływ 400.  :wink:  Chcę takie rozwiązanie, bo nawet jak trafię na zły dzień dobrego płytkarza, to nie powinien spadków zepsuć mając odpowiednie spady gotowe na szablonie.  Jeszcze tylko mnie zastanawia z jaką jakością dotnie się płytki, czy nie będzie odszczypów itd.

----------


## Doli.

Tak sobie myślę, że jak płytkarz nie potrafi zrobić spadku to po co go brać? A płacić ponad 1200zł żeby "zabezpieczyć" płytkarza to moim zdaniem nieopłacalny wydatek. Jakbym miała sama kłaść płytki w brodziku to może mogłabym to kupić żeby nie schrzanić. Z drugiej strony spadek przygotowuje wylewkarz, a płytkarz tylko klei płytki na równo - czy nie tak?

----------


## Myjk

> Tak sobie myślę, że jak płytkarz nie potrafi zrobić spadku to po co go brać? A płacić ponad 1200zł żeby "zabezpieczyć" płytkarza to moim zdaniem nieopłacalny wydatek. Jakbym miała sama kłaść płytki w brodziku to może mogłabym to kupić żeby nie schrzanić. Z drugiej strony spadek przygotowuje wylewkarz, a płytkarz tylko klei płytki na równo - czy nie tak?


Jak to mówią strzeżonego... i chytry dwa razy traci.  :big tongue:  Jak mam zaoszczędzić 300 zł a potem się wk... albo kuć i zlecać wykonanie od nowa, to wolę raz zapłacić i się potem mniej przejmować. Płytkarz może być dobry, ale co jak w momencie robienia spadku żona mu zacznie rodzić i się pośpieszy, albo zepsuje bo nie będzie miał głowy? Piszesz jakbyś ludzi nie znała.  :big tongue:  Zresztą nie wykluczam wcale kładzenia płytek samemu, dlatego mam zamiar pilnować wylewkarzy żeby mi równo podłogi zrobili.  :> Ale czy dobrze zrobią spadki przypilnuję? Nie sądzę. I tak w garażu będę ich gwałcił o spadki, ale tam mniej apteki potrzeba niż w brodziku.

----------


## Doli.

Jak już to nie 300zł różnicy, tylko jakieś 900zł, bo odpływ za 300zł to jest naprawdę porządny odpływ. 

A przewidujesz też schron atomowy? Bo wiesz, ludzie są różni i może się coś komuś wcisnąć w chwili zdenerwowania. Rozumiem argument: stać mnie i mam ochotę wydać 1200zł na podpłytkowy brodzik. Ale szukać argumentów w "rodzącej żonie płytkarza" (czy innych nieprzewidywanych okolicznościach), to trochę poleciałeś w kosmos  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Jak już to nie 300zł różnicy, tylko jakieś 900zł, bo odpływ za 300zł to jest naprawdę porządny odpływ.


Wykazywałem różnicę do propozycji odpływu Kamili.




> A przewidujesz też schron atomowy? Bo wiesz, ludzie są różni i może się coś komuś wcisnąć w chwili zdenerwowania. Rozumiem argument: stać mnie i mam ochotę wydać 1200zł na podpłytkowy brodzik. Ale szukać argumentów w "rodzącej żonie płytkarza" (czy innych nieprzewidywanych okolicznościach), to trochę poleciałeś w kosmos


Toć przecież o tym cały czas piszę. Stać mnie na to aby zapłacić więcej za gotowe spady w brodziku podpłytkowym, które ciężko będzie spieprzyć nawet amatorowi. I masz rację, przykład z rodzącą był skrajnie abstrakcyjny, bo większe pierdoły potrafią doprowadzić do popełnienia błędów najlepszych nawet specjalistów. EOT.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak ktoś nie czytał w moim dzienniku krótkiej wymiany opinii na ten temat, to wrzucę do przemyślenia sens robienia brodzika przy odpływie liniowym.
Trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć na podstawowe pytanie - po co? Jak ktoś myśli, że woda spłynie i nie zostawi kałuż - to jest w błędzie. Nawet jak zaimpregnuje super impregnatem z efektem liścia lotosu to przez napięcie powierzchniowe nie spłynie cała woda i trzeba będzie jej pomóc ściągaczką.
Jak po to, żeby się nie rozpływało dalej - to trzeba zrobić spadek na większej powierzchni. Teraz w bloku mam na całej powierzchni od drzwi do przeciwległej ściany 2cm spadku. Daje to jakieś 50l pojemności łazienki, zanim się wyleje na zewnątrz. A spadku nie widać i nie czuć.
Do tego zero ścianek i drzwi. Miało być tymczasowo, a spodobało nam się i tak zostało (w domu też tak będzie). Nie chlapie się tak bardzo i daleko, jak się spodziewaliśmy.

----------


## Doli.

Jakie rurki do wody dawaliście: PE czy PEX? I dlaczego?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakie rurki do wody dawaliście: PE czy PEX? I dlaczego?


PE. Bo hydraulik twierdził (i lektura netu w sumie to potwierdza) że to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Zgrzewanie to jak spawanie stali - łączy się w jednorodną strukturę dwa kawałki tworzywa. Trwałość, wytrzymałość mechaniczna i do tego koszt niski.

----------


## Doli.

> PE. Bo hydraulik twierdził (i lektura netu w sumie to potwierdza) że to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Zgrzewanie to jak spawanie stali - łączy się w jednorodną strukturę dwa kawałki tworzywa. Trwałość, wytrzymałość mechaniczna i do tego koszt niski.


No właśnie miałam rozmowę z hydraulikiem, który miał takie samo stanowisko, a że się nie znam, to wolę spytać co o tym szacowne gremium forumowe sądzi.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> Ale ja nie mam męża który to dobrze zrobi, więc muszę się zabezpieczyć.  No i nie macie takiego rozwiązania jak brodzik podpłytkowy.
> 
> 
> Ponad 900 zł za sam odpływ to trochę dużo.  W tym "moim" rozwiązaniu za 200-300 zł dodają jeszcze brodzik z profilem. Właściwie to sam brodzik kosztuje 800 a odpływ 400.  Chcę takie rozwiązanie, bo nawet jak trafię na zły dzień dobrego płytkarza, to nie powinien spadków zepsuć mając odpowiednie spady gotowe na szablonie.  Jeszcze tylko mnie zastanawia z jaką jakością dotnie się płytki, czy nie będzie odszczypów itd.


Myjk nam zrobili spadek Panowie od wylewek. Tam gdzie miał być odpływ chydraylik doradzil nam żeby włożyć styropian i nie będziemy później kuc. Mamy odpływ liniowy z jednym spadkiem na całą szerokość prysznica.

----------


## Busters

> Myjk nam zrobili spadek Panowie od wylewek. Tam gdzie miał być odpływ chydraylik doradzil nam żeby włożyć styropian i nie będziemy później kuc. Mamy odpływ liniowy z jednym spadkiem na całą szerokość prysznica.


U mnie dokladnie tak samo. Odplyw liniowy za 150zl z allegro calkiem dobry jakosciowo.

----------


## Ruda maruda

> U mnie dokladnie tak samo. Odplyw liniowy za 150zl z allegro calkiem dobry jakosciowo.


No masz akurat był za 700zł kupiony w Maxflizie.

----------


## Hellenaj

hallo dzień dobry!

Myjk, za pamięci, u mnie jest do ewentualnego światłowodu wypuszczona z budynku rura arot 50.

U mnie bedą odpływy liniowe, ale na etapie wylewek ominęliśmy prysznice, płytkarz sam wyleje w tym miejscu posadzkę i zrobi spadek. Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest w tym miejscu rozłożone, nie dochodzi jednak bezpośrednio do odpływu.

aaaaaaa czy jak kupowaliście odpływy liniowe zwracaliście uwagę na ich przepustowość? Płytkarz mówił mi, zeby zwrócić na to uwagę, że odpływ może być i najtańszy byleby miał przepustowoćć odpowiednią dla rodzaju zamontowanej deszczownicy. Pewnie w niedługim czasie będę zamawiała, muszę ogarnać temat.

U nas końcówka tynków, część już ładnie przeschła, powoli więc przymierzamy się do ocieplenia stropu.  W tracie mrozów budynek ogrzewaliśmy dwoma małymi nagrzewnicami i kozą, temperaturę w budynku utrzymywaliśmy na poziomie 5-10st.  Mamy już kupione pierwsze płytki - do kotłowni i garażu. Za kilka dni wejdzie płytkarz i wyłoży podłogę w kotłowni płytkami - będzie można podłączyć piec ( wylewki mają 1,5 mies). 
W tym miesiącu chcę zamówić większość płytek do domu, może nawet uda się wszystkie.. Ciąża daje sobie coraz mocniej znać  i coraz ciężej przychodzi mi organizacja całego tego budowalnego zamieszania....

aaaaaa złożyłam już wniosek o numer porządkowy chałupki  :big grin:  na dniach zostanie wydany - będziemy mieli adres  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

Hej co myślicie o poniższej ofercie? Cena netto, wykonawca bez polecenia . Nie wiem co to za firma Arsanit , zna ktoś , jakieś opinie o produkcie?

Wykonanie 1 m2 docieplenia w pełnym systemie Ceresit, styropian 20cm firmy arsanit  lambda 033 , zastosowanie listew przy okiennych beta plast, okapników, mocniejsze narożniki z siatka, kołki wraz z zaślepkami , klejenie obwodowe,montaż listwy startowej aluminiowej  siatka ceresit, piana na łączenia płyt styropianowych ceresit, tynk sylikonowy jasna gama kolorystyki - 135zł

U nas w poniedziałek zaczynają się tynki zaraz potem będę kłaść styropian na podłogę , co polecacie czy EPS 80 styknie czy raczej 100?

Równocześnie ma się robić rekuperacja ( jednak nie robię samodzielnie ) a ostatni tydzień marca podłogówka , jak się wszystko zepnie ok 15 kwietnia będą wylewki : )

----------


## Doli.

> Hej co myślicie o poniższej ofercie? Cena netto, wykonawca bez polecenia . Nie wiem co to za firma Arsanit , zna ktoś , jakieś opinie o produkcie?
> 
> Wykonanie 1 m2 docieplenia w pełnym systemie Ceresit, styropian 20cm firmy arsanit  lambda 033 , zastosowanie listew przy okiennych beta plast, okapników, mocniejsze narożniki z siatka, kołki wraz z zaślepkami , klejenie obwodowe,montaż listwy startowej aluminiowej  siatka ceresit, piana na łączenia płyt styropianowych ceresit, tynk sylikonowy jasna gama kolorystyki - 135zł


Na m2 wychodzi, że ten styropian kosztuje 38zł (przy cenie hurtowej 187zł/m3), tynk silikonowy ok 30zł/m2, klej do siatki ok 2zł/m2, siatka do styropianu ok 2,5zł/m2. Nie wiem ile masz do zużycia listew przyokiennych, mb narożników, listwy startowej - ale znając to, łatwo znaleźć ceny w internecie i policzyć. Reszta zostaje dla wykonawcy za robotę. Z tego co widzę internet podaje, że cena robocizny wynosi ok 35zł/m2.

Tutaj możesz poczytać: https://kb.pl/porady/cennik-elewacji...-elewacyjnych/

----------


## chilli banana

> Ciąża daje sobie coraz mocniej znać  i coraz ciężej przychodzi mi organizacja całego tego budowalnego zamieszania....


Hellenaj i tak ładnie lecicie z tematem  :smile:  termin porodu za niedługo?
jeśli chodzi o przepustowość odpływu, to ja patrzyłam na to, jak zamawiałam ponad 8 lat temu
ja niestety z mojego obecnego nie jestem zadowolona, bo często nam się zapycha syfon (zbierają tam się włosy, a jakoś bardzo mi nie lecą, więc nie wiem skąd ich tyle :big lol: ), co jest upierdliwe - bo rozkręcać trzeba
więc jak będziesz szukać, to poczytaj opinie użytkowników  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

[QUOTE=chilli banana;7630579]eszta zostaje dla wykonawcy za robotę. Z tego co widzę internet podaje, że cena robocizny wynosi ok 35zł/m2.
[/QUOT

Najniższa cena robocizny jaką otrzymałem to 45 zł/m2  ( Górny Śląsk ) no nic szukm dalej .

----------


## Kriss7

[QUOTE=Papucy;7630733]


> eszta zostaje dla wykonawcy za robotę. Z tego co widzę internet podaje, że cena robocizny wynosi ok 35zł/m2.
> [/QUOT
> 
> Najniższa cena robocizny jaką otrzymałem to 45 zł/m2  ( Górny Śląsk ) no nic szukm dalej .


Na dolnym slasku wszyscy chca okolo 60zł/m2, taniej nie znalazłem...

----------


## Doli.

> Na dolnym slasku wszyscy chca okolo 60zł/m2, taniej nie znalazłem...


To mnie nie napawa optymizmem...

----------


## annatulipanna

U mnie też 60zł/m2 to standard  :wink:

----------


## Kriss7

> To mnie nie napawa optymizmem...


były tez wyceny po 190zł z materiałem xD
Koszt 200m2 ocieplenia trzeba liczyc okolo 25tys (bez szalenstw)

----------


## Wojak65

no ceny ocieplenia nie napawają optymizmem...ja robiąc wstępne rozeznanie (bo ocieplał będę w okolicach wakacji) miałem ceny ok 220 zł z materiałem kupionym na 7% VAT'u. Pierwsza myśl to był tynk silikonowy bo się dużo naczytałem że jest super i wogóle, ale przy podliczeniu tego wszystkiego wyszła całość w okolicach 40 000 PLN ! :bash: 
Teraz to już nie wiem co jak i kiedy będzie na ścianach

----------


## Hellenaj

Chili banana dzięki za uwagę z tym odpływem, mam długie włosy, do tego w domu dwie córki, ojj to istotne, żeby sie nie zapychało zbyt szybko  :wink: 
A termin porodu za 1,5 mies, o  ile tyle wytrwam  :wink: 

U mnie robią elewację za 70zł/m2 w tym mam osadzenie parapetów plus opaski wokół okien (klejenie obwodowo+placki, listwa startowa, kołkowanie) Styropian mam Austrotherm 0,31. Materiał bez tynku wyszedł mi póki co 66zł/m2 ( w tym materiał na podbitkę: płyty osb 15 szt, styropian 5cm, profile, klej). Robocizna podbitki osobno. Ogólnie elewacja wyniesie mnie bardzo dużo :/  W tym roku tynku już nie będę robiła, zostanie na kolejny.

----------


## Papucy

> Chili banana dzięki za uwagę z tym odpływem, mam długie włosy, do tego w domu dwie córki, ojj to istotne, żeby sie nie zapychało zbyt szybko 
> A termin porodu za 1,5 mies, o  ile tyle wytrwam 
> 
> U mnie robią elewację za 70zł/m2 w tym mam osadzenie parapetów plus opaski wokół okien (klejenie obwodowo+placki, listwa startowa, kołkowanie) Styropian mam Austrotherm 0,31. Materiał bez tynku wyszedł mi póki co 66zł/m2 ( w tym materiał na podbitkę: płyty osb 15 szt, styropian 5cm, profile, klej). Robocizna podbitki osobno. Ogólnie elewacja wyniesie mnie bardzo dużo :/  W tym roku tynku już nie będę robiła, zostanie na kolejny.


Wychodzi na to ze ta oferta nie tak zła poczytam o tym arsanicie  :smile:  . A jaki styro macie pod wylewkami ? U mnie będzie 15 cm i tak sie zastanawiam czy 0.035 będzie wystarczająco ciepły ;/ . U mnie całe miasto sprzedaje dom styr ( lokalny producent ) ciężko coś kupić poza ww cena 227 zł m3 w ofercie lamda 0.035 .

----------


## Robaczywy

Hej,
Powiedzcie proszę jak robiliście izolację poziomą ław i ścian fundamentowych? Znalazłem papę ICOPAL Fundament Szybki Profil SBS, ale to wychodzi mi około 1700zł za same ławy (270zł / 7,5m2). Jak nie ma nic tańszego i równie dobrego to wezmę bo cóż zrobić, to raczej nie warto oszczędzać.

----------


## agb

Czy ktoś z Was podłączał się do internetu Orange? Na infolinii twierdzą, że złożyć zamówienie i w ciągu tygodnia przychodzą i podłączają do linii. Zbyt pięknie to wygląda  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Czy ktoś z Was podłączał się do internetu Orange? Na infolinii twierdzą, że złożyć zamówienie i w ciągu tygodnia przychodzą i podłączają do linii. Zbyt pięknie to wygląda


U nas w firmie zmienialiśmy neta na światłowód, to tez nam na infolinii powiedzieli, że do tygodnia i noł problem. A jak przyszło co do czego to big problem, termin przesunięty o ok. 3 tygodnie. A to usługa firmowa - teoretycznie powinno być szybciej, priorytetowo i takie tam  :wink:

----------


## agb

3 tyg. to też nie tragedia. Ja mam obawy, że monopolista sobie za 3 msc. może przyjść  :big grin:

----------


## ag2a

> Hej,
> Powiedzcie proszę jak robiliście izolację poziomą ław i ścian fundamentowych? Znalazłem papę ICOPAL Fundament Szybki Profil SBS, ale to wychodzi mi około 1700zł za same ławy (270zł / 7,5m2). Jak nie ma nic tańszego i równie dobrego to wezmę bo cóż zrobić, to raczej nie warto oszczędzać.


też będę grzał pape ale coś tańszego jakies 4-5mm sbs

----------


## Doli.

> 3 tyg. to też nie tragedia. Ja mam obawy, że monopolista sobie za 3 msc. może przyjść


Jak dla kogo  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

no właśnie też chciałbym coś tańszego, tylko nie wiem co się nada, żeby to wytrzymało w ziemi i nie straciło swoich właściwości

----------


## marcin225

> Hej,
> Powiedzcie proszę jak robiliście izolację poziomą ław i ścian fundamentowych? Znalazłem papę ICOPAL Fundament Szybki Profil SBS, ale to wychodzi mi około 1700zł za same ławy (270zł / 7,5m2). Jak nie ma nic tańszego i równie dobrego to wezmę bo cóż zrobić, to raczej nie warto oszczędzać.


http://allegro.pl/papa-podkladowacza...887078880.html    Ta o wiele tańsza. Sporo ludzi stosowało i zadowoleni.

----------


## Kaizen

> Hej,
> Powiedzcie proszę jak robiliście izolację poziomą ław i ścian fundamentowych? Znalazłem papę ICOPAL Fundament Szybki Profil SBS, ale to wychodzi mi około 1700zł za same ławy (270zł / 7,5m2). Jak nie ma nic tańszego i równie dobrego to wezmę bo cóż zrobić, to raczej nie warto oszczędzać.


Ja kupowałem Icopala 4mm po 12zł/m2 w lokalnym składzie. W Leroy w promocji był sporo taniej - ale mnie kierbud ze sprzedawcą przekonali, że to inny (gorszy) towar najprawdopodobniej. Tutaj jest po 12zł/m2.
Tu dyskusja między innymi o tym, że Icopal trochę słabo nazywa swoje papy i nie ma pewności, która jest która.

----------


## Robaczywy

Nooo, to Panowie wyglada dużo przyjaźniej cenowo  :smile: , właśnie widzę, tego Icopala w Leroy'u po 10,98 / m2

https://www.leroymerlin.pl/dachy-i-a...0029,l432.html

----------


## marcin225

Tak z ciekawości, papa ma 1 m szerokości no to stanowczo za dużo, jak to się przecina na pół? (w sensie czym).

----------


## ag2a

Papę dajesz w pionie a nie poziomie. Odwracasz na stronę bez grysiku i nożem do tapet pójdzie.

----------


## Hellenaj

hejho!

U mnie na fundamencie membrana alphapro.

Jak tam bocinaki budowa idzie? Pogoda się poprawiła, ale za moment znowu mrozy uhhhh

Szczęśliwie udało nam się skończyć tynki, które już w dużej mierze ładnie przeschły ( minął miesiąc od zrobienia pierwszych pomieszczeń). W związku z tym prace rozpoczęli panowie od ocieplenia stropu, a po weekendzie wejdzie pan glazurnik i wyłoży płytkami podłogę w kotłowni i pomaluje ściany. Piec już zamówiony, dojedzie w przyszłym tygodniu, możliwe ze na początku kwietnia uruchomimy ogrzewanie podłogowe i zaczniemy wygrzewać posadzki, no a potem lecimy z resztą wykończeń. 
Nieśmiało pojawił się plan przeprowadzki z końcem wakacji, a jak wyjdzie - czas pokaże. 

W przyszłym tygodniu przyjadą płytki do kuchni, spiżarni i pralni, panuję też na dniach zamówić pozostałe płytki - do łazienek. Do końca marca chcę tez wybrać panele i zamówić drzwi wewnętrzne.

Nie wiem jeszcze jakie farby wybrać do wnętrz  -czy ktoś z Was zastanawiał się nad tym? Panowie od sufitów polecają farby Kabe - krzemianowe. Podobno sa odporne na szorowanie, ale nie są farbami lateksowymi, nie zamykają więc ściany... Co przy tynkach cw wydaje się mieć sens.

----------


## Papucy

> hejho!
> 
> Szczęśliwie udało nam się skończyć tynki, które już w dużej mierze ładnie przeschły ( minął miesiąc od zrobienia pierwszych pomieszczeń).


U mnie kończą tynkować jutro, a tu taka pogodowa niespodzianka masakra , panowie mają zostawić nagrzewnice więc będzie doogrzewane przez weekend , mam szczyty jeszcze nie do końca pozamykane więc chyba rzucę folię budowlaną na jętki aby ciepło nie uciekało mam nadzieje że nie przemrozi ;/.

Na 9 Kwietnia mam ustawione układanie podłogówki w między czasie układam styropian na podłogę i ma wpaść forumowy Grześ ułożyć  przewody do reku . 
13 Kwietnia wylewki i początkiem maja PC , ocieplenie poddasza ( wełna plus stelaże ) robię we własnym zakresie a w czerwcu ma wejść ekipa od płytek : ) .
Kuchnia prawie zamówiona zostało jeszcze szambo elewacja i całe otoczenie domu do zaplanowania.

----------


## Kamila.

No to my jakoś od d**y strony budujemy  :big tongue: 
Kuchnię mamy skompletowaną, brakuje nam tylko frontów szafek, lodówki i zamrażarki, ogród stopniowo robimy od 2 lat więc już widać różnicę pomiędzy tym co było a tym co jest. 
Tworzą się wizualizacje wnętrz i chyba zmieni się koncepcja elewacji  :big grin:  Miały być pasy, ale tak się stało że zakochałam się we włoskich dachówkach i myślimy co zrobić z tym fantem.

No i zmieniliśmy założenia związane z basenem - miał być murowany, a jednak będzie kopany staw, w którym będziemy mogli połączyć posiadanie żab i ryb z pływaniem.
Pod koniec tego roku mają nam podłączyć gaz, latem chcemy przekopać się od domu do ogrodzenia i puścić wszelkie niezbędne i zbędne okablowania. 

A tak w ogóle to piętro się zacznie robić za jakieś 3 tygodnie. Potem musimy ocieplić jedną ścianę przed rozpoczęciem kładzenia pierwszego dachu. Potem drugi dach, okna i dopiero się zacznie... :stir the pot: 

Wy jakoś macie poukładane harmonogramy, a u nas jakieś to wszystko na opak  :jaw drop:

----------


## suzanita

*Kamila.* , na miłość do śródziemnomorskich dachów nie ma rady  :cool:  Substytutów nie ma, więc nawet nie szukaj.. Przerobiliśmy to...

----------


## Myjk

Poradźcie proszę -- bo mam zgrzyt technologiczny.

Mam w planach na ten rok:

1. Okna (w maju)
2. Ocieplenie elewacji z zewnątrz
3. Instalacje (OC, hydraulika, elektryka)
4. Tynki
5. Kanały WM
6. Podłogówka
7. Wylewki 
8. Suszenie
9. Koniec sezonu (zimowanie)
I przyszły rok, docelowe pokrycie dachu, wykończenie.

Dlaczego 2 przed innymi? Ponieważ instalator okien (i chyba producent) nakazuje zakryć w ciągu 2 miesięcy aby utrzymać gwarancję na szczelność instalacji okien. Oczywiście to utrudni odparowanie wilgoci technologicznej z muru po tynkach i posadzkach, choć liczę, że osuszacze zrobią lepszą robotę niż samo wietrzenie i ew. grzanie. Zakładając że dobrze się wysuszy, to czy coś grozi nieogrzewanym oknom, tynkom, posadzkom? Czy podłogówkę trzeba zalewać przed miksokretem (naturalnie poza sprawdzeniem szczelności) jeśli mi nie będzie potrzebna?

----------


## Doli.

Myjk, ale nakazuje zakryć co? Taśmy?
Nam powiedzieli, że jak nie będziemy ocieplać od razu, to żeby zaciągnąć taśmy siatką i klejem, żeby się nie zdegradowały.

----------


## Papucy

> Dlaczego 2 przed innymi? Ponieważ instalator okien (i chyba producent) nakazuje zakryć w ciągu 2 miesięcy aby utrzymać gwarancję na szczelność instalacji okien


Rozumiem że chodzi tu o taśmy ( montaż trójwarstwowy ) ? Ja kupiłem najtańszy 2 cm styro i będę robił opaski aby zakryć taśmy, dodatkowo uszczelniłem połączenia taśm folią w płynie illbruck 925 . Mam te taśmy Fentrim 2 polecam trzymają się bardzo mocno  ( ceramika ) ciężko to oderwać ze ściany  ekspozycja na UV chyba 3 miesiące.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk, ale nakazuje zakryć co? Taśmy?
> Nam powiedzieli, że jak nie będziemy ocieplać od razu, to żeby zaciągnąć taśmy siatką i klejem, żeby się nie zdegradowały.


Tak, chodzi o taśmy i ciepłe parapety. Okiennik zaproponował zabezpieczenie tego cerplastem (Atlas), ale szczerze mówiąc chciałbym ten element zamknąć w tym roku, żeby w przyszłym roku wiosną ruszyć z pokryciem dachowym -- a tego nie zrobię bez ocieplenia (a właściwie malowania) elewacji (bo inaczej mi ufajdolą dolne daszki). No niby można zabezpieczyć i na jesieni pocisnąć ocieplenie. Ew. równolegle na wiosnę -- ale nie chcę kumulować prac, nie po to rozkładałem budowę na trzy lata.  :wink: 

Tnx. Papucy, zerknę na te preparaty. Szkoda że DB nie prowadzisz. Może kojarzycie kto takie zabezpieczenia prowadził w swoim DB?

----------


## agb

jareko wielokrotnie pisał o zabezpieczaniu taśm, ale... wyleciało mi z głowy co. Trzeba sobie poszukać  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamila.

> *Kamila.* , na miłość do śródziemnomorskich dachów nie ma rady  Substytutów nie ma, więc nawet nie szukaj.. Przerobiliśmy to...


 :big grin: 
Poczytałam i zobaczyłam że nawet wykonawcę SSO mieliście tego samego  :wink:  
Dach piękny, gdzie kupowaliście dachówkę? Macie obmyślony plan nasadzeń przed domem? 





> Okiennik zaproponował zabezpieczenie tego cerplastem (Atlas), ale szczerze mówiąc chciałbym ten element zamknąć w tym roku, żeby w przyszłym roku wiosną ruszyć z pokryciem dachowym -- a tego nie zrobię bez ocieplenia (a właściwie malowania) elewacji (bo inaczej mi ufajdolą dolne daszki). No niby można zabezpieczyć i na jesieni pocisnąć ocieplenie.


My okna będziemy zabezpieczać siatką i klejem, chyba że Aprel podpowie coś innego  :smile: 
Co do ocieplenia to my robimy tak, że jedną ścianę ocieplimy, osiatkujemy i zaciągniemy klejem po wybudowaniu piętra a przed wykonaniem niższego dachu.
Niższy dach przykryjemy jedynie na 2-3 godziny grubą folią budowlaną gdy na budowę wejdą tynkarze. Tak robili nasi sąsiedzi i dach jest czyściutki  :smile:

----------


## Papucy

> Tnx. Papucy, zerknę na te preparaty. Szkoda że DB nie prowadzisz. Może kojarzycie kto takie zabezpieczenia prowadził w swoim DB?


Na okno test chyba podejrzałem tego Illbrucka  co do zabezpieczenia taśm to w jakimś wątku o oknach podpatrzyłem,

----------


## suzanita

Dach kupowaliśmy w Top-Dachu w Jabłonnej. 
Nie mamy jeszcze koncepcji odnośnie zagospodarowania ogrodu, tzn. mamy co chwilę inną  :oops:

----------


## Papucy

Tynki położone i mrozi ;/ , dogrzewam 2 nagrzewnicami ( 5 i 7 kw) oraz grzejnik 2kw , w sumie 530 m2 wyszło plus dodatkowo 30 worków na pogrubienie ;/ . Tynk Knauf Diamant  jak dla mnie szału nie ma, ale w sumie nie wiem czego miałem się spodziewać , ściany proste i gładkie.

----------


## Myjk

> My okna będziemy zabezpieczać siatką i klejem, chyba że Aprel podpowie coś innego


Tutaj z kolei my mamy tego samego sprzedawcę i instalatora.  :wink:

----------


## Hellenaj

Suzanita piękny dach <3 <3 <3

Papucy, hmm trochę małe te nagrzewnice, u mnie chodziły dwie po 9kw plus koza i w czasie tych ostatnich mrozów ( po 15 w nocy), w domu szału nie było  5-10 st. Aha, no i mieliśmy folię paroizolacyjną na sufiie założoną, własnie żeby trochę tego ciepła zatrzymać, ale u mnie normlanego stropu nie było wtedy, tylko wiązary, więc hulał wiatr do samej dachówki  :wink: 
 teraz mam nadal kozę, małą nagrzewnicę na garaż, ale mam już ocieplony strop i elewację więc w środku jest ok 10-15. no i tynki już nie są świeże. Jak tylko mrozy odpuszczą montujemy piec i puszczamy podłogówkę a wtedy wietrzenie na maksa, żeby jeszcze resztki wilgoci z tynków wywalić.

----------


## Papucy

Szału nie ma , więcej niestety nie będzie. Na dole jakieś 10 st jest gorzej z góra. Rozłożyłem na połowie sufitu styro 2  więc trochę ciepła zatrzymam druga połowa otwarta aby wilgoć trochę uciekała , jutro rzucę folie na całość grzały chodzą 24h ;/ , dobrze że taryfa zmieniona .

----------


## suzanita

No nieciekawie to wygląda... Napiszesz coś więcej? Wygląda na wadę materiału, tylko na gąsiorach taki numer?
Co to za dachówka?

----------


## SGS2013

Cotto Possagno model (chyba) Serenissima. Na razie tylko gąsiory, które mają wymienić w ramach gwarancji. Mimo wszystko boję się co będzie z resztą np. za 10 lat.

----------


## suzanita

przykra sprawa, mamy tą samą dachówkę...
coś musiało być spieprzone na etapie produkcji  :sad:  
a za 10 lat najwyżej będziecie mieć nowy dach w ramach gwarancji  :yes: 

Gdzie kupowaliście dachówkę? Wymianę gwarancyjną załatwialiście ze składem czy bezpośrednio u importera?

----------


## Doli.

Tak mi się skojarzyło z ta dachówką śródziemnomorską. Ona musi pasować do całej bryły i stylu domu. Mamy w okolicy dom, na którym jest ta dachówka i wygląda okropnie jak na mój gust. Taki dach standardowego polskiego dworku w maziaje...

----------


## SGS2013

Kupiona była w Top dach Jabłonna, ale sprawę reklamacji załatwiałem bezpośrednio z przedstawicielem producenta. Teoretycznie jest 30 lat gwarancji, ale czy ktoś będzie za kilkanaście lat honorował te papiery? Jeżeli nie będzie jakiejś światowej rozpierduchy, jest jakaś szansa. Niestety poziom zdebilenia niektórych społeczeństw świata (w tym naszego) osiąga taki poziom, że nastraja to pesymistycznie do przyszłości.

----------


## freethinker

Dawno nie pisałem tutaj. ale ręce miałem pełne roboty. U nas w okolicach Trzebnicy zima w tym roku była dość łaskawa i od stycznia robiłem dach. I w sumie już jest zrobiony - brakuje tylko kilku rynien i obróbki komina, ale to szybka piłka. Zaraz jak skończy się obecna fala mrozów, blacharz dokończy swoje dzieło.
No i zebrało mi się na wspominki, bo zgodnie z moimi notatkami mam mniej więcej rocznicę budowę domu, bo tak jakoś w połowie marca postawiłem z dumą na mojej działce blaszak. Piękny moment.
Z perspektywy czasu oceniam moją budowlaną inwestycję jako głupotę. Jest mnóstwo gotowych domów do sprzedania. Można znaleźć prawdziwe okazje. Drobne niedociągnięcia projektów gotowych da się w sporym zakresie skorygować. Przy budowie nauczyłem się dużo o zbrojeniach, betonach i jakichś wiatrownicach, tylko że po co mi ta wiedza? Straciłem mnóstwo czasu, nerwów i pieniędzy, bo budowlańcy to na ogół partacze, a - co gorsza - jest wśród nich nieproporcjonalnie dużo złodziei i krętaczy. Mam jedną sprawę karną i wkurza mnie to, że sam muszę koło niej latać, organizować dowody, "straszyć" organy ścigania sądem, bo gdyby nie to, dawno by już ją umorzyły. Wiem, że kasy od starego oszusta już nie uzyskam, znając jego stan majątkowy, ale przynajmniej chciałbym go zamknąć, bo - o ile mi wiadomo - naciąga co najmniej 3 osoby w ciągu jednego sezonu. W sumie on już chyba w ogóle nie buduje, tylko kręci.
Mam piękny i oryginalny dom, ale gdybym się znał na budowlance wtedy, gdy mi go projektant dziergał, to bym zupełnie inaczej podszedł do zagadnienia. Trzeba mieć albo kogoś zaufanego, albo dobrze się znać na budowlance, gdy człowiek wchodzi w projekt indywidualny.
Przede wszystkim zaś durne jest budowanie domu podczas boomu budowlanego, który właśnie trwa. Wszystko jest drogie, sensowne ekipy mają zaklepane terminy do pół roku w przód lub lepiej, a wolne terminy teraz mają co najwyżej partacze, oszuści i psychiczni (właśnie wywaliłem z budowy kolejnego murarza, o którym mam mniemanie, że po prostu jest niespełna rozumu). 
I tyle narzekania. Szkoda, że nie mam zdjęcia mojego domku. Naprawdę jest ładny i serce rośnie, gdy na niego patrzę.

----------


## annatulipanna

No to pojechałeś *freethinker*!!!
Tak czy inaczej, wszystkiego dobrego z okazji rocznicy  :wink:  (heh... a ja mam dzisiaj urodziny  :roll eyes:  i to nie sama, tylko z bratem  :wink: )
W sumie, u mnie też mija roczek od postawienia blaszaka i budowy płyty  :big grin:   Cała reszta ruszyła dopiero w maju  :sad:  
Jednak moja przygoda z budową była nieco bardziej udana. Chociaż zgadzam się, że ekipy budowlane pracują na odwal. Jak nie przypilnujesz, to zrobią po najniższej linii oporu. I to jest smutne. Bo rozmawiasz z ludźmi, dogadujesz szczegóły, wszystko ma być idealnie, a później zawsze jest coś do poprawy. Szybko budowlańcy sprowadzili mnie na ziemię, także na późniejszych etapach, już mnie to nawet nie smuciło. Przyjęłam ten fakt, jako oczywistość i sama, co mogłam poprawiałam, a jeśli coś mnie przerastało, wzywałam ekipy do poprawy. Ogólnie trzeba sobie odpuścić dążenie do ideału, bo to po prostu niemożliwe  :wink: 
Też liznęłam odrobinę wiedzy w dziedzinie budownictwa i po moich doświadczeniach (z dobrymi ekipami), wiem, że nie kupiłabym domu już stojącego. Że nie wspomnę o mieszkaniu od dewelopera, za które, często trzeba zapłacić podobną kwotę, co za postawienie domu. Także ten.... :roll eyes: 
Wstawiaj zdjęcie swojego pięknego domu, *freethinker*, ku pokrzepieniu i lecimy dalej.  
Domy stoją, gdyby ekipy były terminowe, mieszkałoby się na swoim, ale jeszcze trzeba chwilkę poczekać. I tak jest dobrze  :wink: 
Nie narzekamy, tylko szukamy pozytywów  :wink:  Mimo chwil zwątpienia (które też mnie dopadały), musimy dokończyć dzieła, skoro się tego podjęliśmy. 
Będzie dobrze  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> I tyle narzekania. Szkoda, że nie mam zdjęcia mojego domku. Naprawdę jest ładny i serce rośnie, gdy na niego patrzę.


"Chociaż" tyle  :smile:  
Ale wiesz, że jak twierdzisz, że nie ma co budować w czasie boomu budowlanego, to też nie ma co kupować w czasie boomu budowlanego, bo ktoś ten dom na sprzedaż też budował i teraz chce co najmniej odzyskać kasę, a jak widzi boom, to jeszcze zarobić  :wink:  A wiedzy nigdy dość  :wink:  Nie wiesz do czego i kiedy Ci się przyda. Trochę tylko nerwów szkoda. Z drugiej strony koleżanka kupuje segment od dewelopera - za żaden święty spokój świata nie chciałabym tego domu. a spokoju i tak nie ma  :wink:  Powodzenia  :hug:

----------


## Kriss7

Mi sie wydaje, że nigdy nie bedzie dobrego momentu na budowe. Jak beda niskie ceny i dostep do fachowców to sie pojawią inne problemy.
Ja ze swojej strony moge powiedzieć, że nie spodziewałem się, że to bedzie aż tak absorbujące. Co prawda nie miałem wielkich jazd z ekipami i większość zrobiła wszystko jak należy. Miałem taki moment, że straciłem zapał, ale po pewnym czasie ustąpił i znowu jest ekscytacja.
Wiem na pewno jedno, mimo, że mówią ze pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga, to tak czy siak uważam, ze mój jest 1000x lepszy niż ten ktory kupiłbym od dewelopera. Jeśli bede miał kiedyś jeszcze możliwość to znowu wybiore tą ścieżke, choć wiem że kosztuje to wiele sił - fizycznych i psychicznych - ale przynajmniej mam pewność, że mieszkam w domu takim jaki chciałem żeby był (i nie wieje mi spod parapety czy z gniazdka  :big tongue: )

PS. Mieszkam w mieszkaniu - budynek z 2013, jak widze jak to jest zrobione to pozostaje tylko usiąść i się napić.

----------


## Myjk

Ja miałem jazdy i spodziewam się problemów nadal. Ale takie życie, problemy raportować można, ale głównie są od tego żeby je rozwiązywać. Przy posiadanej wiedzy nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na zakup domu z drugiej ręki, albo nawet w trakcie budowy przez dewelopera czy przez firmę do stanu deweloperskiego.

----------


## Wojak65

Wszystkiego najlepszego *annatulipanna*  :big grin: 

A w obecnym tygodniu pełnym kolejnych problemów budowlanych trochę podzielam żale * freethinkeer'a* ... czym bliżej końca i dokładnie rozplanowanego kalendarza i terminów - wszystko zaczyna wymykać mi się spod kontroli i nie nadążam za tym co się dzieje na budowie.
Warunki były bardzo trudne w ostatnich tygodniach i nad głową mam widmo że fachowcy z powodu stanu w jakim jest budowa w środku domu zaraz zakończą u mnie pracę (oczywiście z całym domem rozkopanym w środku) i pójdą na kolejne zaplanowane z rocznym wyprzedzeniem  zlecenia :bash:

----------


## Kamila.

No to i ja dołożę swoje parę groszy.
Mając dzisiejszą wiedzę, na pewno nie kupiłabym wybudowanego przez kogokolwiek domu. Mieliśmy też już chwile załamania i zwątpienia, ale myślę że te wszystkie chwile pozwolą na docenienie tego, co ciężką pracą uda nam się osiągnąć  :yes: 

Budowa domu nie jest łatwa. Ale czy ktoś mówił że będzie łatwo? Dla mnie, mimo przeszkód i towarzyszących jej nerwów jest przygodą, którą zapamiętam do końca życia.

Zatem drodzy Towarzysze Niedoli Budowlanej, zakasujemy rękawy i rozpoczynamy kolejny rok na forum i w realnym świecie budujących  :big grin:

----------


## freethinker

Wszystkiego najlepszego, annatulipanna. Niedawno moja córeczka miała trzecie urodziny. To z jej powodu zacząłem myśleć o zmienia mieszkania, ze zmiany mieszkania zrobił się zakup domu, z zakupu domu - jego budowa i w ten sposób znalazłem się z ręką w nocniku. 
Doceniając motywacje ludzi, którzy budują domy, z mojego punktu widzenia przy mojej dzisiejszej wiedzy działalność ta nie ma sensu. Zarabiam wystarczająco dużo, że stać mnie byłoby na gotowy dom. Aspekt finansowy odpada, zwłaszcza że widzę, że w okazyjnej cenie pojawiają się całkiem fajne domy. Oczywiście jest prawdopodobne, że zamiast przewidzianego w projekcie ocieplenia położonego zgodnie ze sztuką, na ścianie jest styropian z odrzutów i z dziurami. Możliwe. że więźba jest źle skręcona, a elektryka zrąbana. Ale przy pesymistycznych rachubach jakie mogą być dodatkowe koszty związane z takim brakoróbstwem, gdy się to rozłoży na 20 czy 30 lat? Dwieście złotych miesięcznie? Trzysta? Warto dla takich pieniędzy tracić zdrowie? Czuję się tak, jakbym od 8 czy 10 miesięcy znajdował się w stanie permanentnego stresu. Rodzina mi mówi, że strasznie ostatnio siwieję. Oczywiście skoro ciągnę tę budowę, to ją dociągnę do końca, bo nie mam za bardzo wyboru, ale gdybym miał dzisiaj podejmować decyzję, to kupiłbym gotowy dom od dewelopera bez najmniejszego wahania.
Przygód w życiu to ja mam od groma, żyję intensywnie. Do niedawna miałem np. zwyczaj kupowania raz-dwa razy w roku dla całej rodziny biletów lotniczych do Kambodży czy innej Nikaragui, a następnie pałętania się po zadupiach z plecakami. Ale w tym roku byłem tak wykończony budową, że zrobiłem rezerwację w kurorcie dla holenderskich emerytów. Leżałem na plaży i budowałem z dziećmi zamki z piasku. Zapomniałem o stresach. Nie odbierałem telefonu. Wróciłem do Polski i nim jeszcze dojechałem z lotniska do domu dopadła mnie budowa. 
Tak więc rozumiem ludzi, którzy budują. Ale gdy ktoś ma to dopiero przed sobą, to lepiej niech się dobrze zastanowi, bo to żadna przyjemność.

----------


## ag2a

Aniu wszystkiego dobrego. U mnie wciąż woda na działce ale mimo to jestem pozytywnie nastawiony

----------


## annatulipanna

Dziękuję chłopaki za życzenia  :roll eyes:

----------


## kemot_p

> Z perspektywy czasu oceniam moją budowlaną inwestycję jako głupotę. Jest mnóstwo gotowych domów do sprzedania. Można znaleźć prawdziwe okazje. Drobne niedociągnięcia projektów gotowych da się w sporym zakresie skorygować. Przy budowie nauczyłem się dużo o zbrojeniach, betonach i jakichś wiatrownicach, tylko że po co mi ta wiedza? Straciłem mnóstwo czasu, nerwów i pieniędzy, bo budowlańcy to na ogół partacze, a - co gorsza - jest wśród nich nieproporcjonalnie dużo złodziei i krętaczy.


Po części masz rację. Na początku przygotowań do budowy, w zasadzie jeszcze podczas poszukiwań działki, miałem ambitne plany nauczyć się całej budowlanki, żeby kontrolować ekipy, itd. Na szczęście znalazłem ogarniętego majstra, z polecenia, i z czystym sumieniem zlecę mu wybudowanie domu do SSO, on skoordynuje cieśli i dekarzy z którymi współpracuje od lat, koparkowego (ja muszę tylko hydraulika znaleźć i geodetę) itp. Materiały też będzie organizował. Nie ma co popadać w skrajności - znać się trzeba, ale zgoda, że doktoryzowanie się z budowlanki to trochę przegięcie  :smile: 




> Przede wszystkim zaś durne jest budowanie domu podczas boomu budowlanego, który właśnie trwa. Wszystko jest drogie, sensowne ekipy mają zaklepane terminy do pół roku w przód lub lepiej, a wolne terminy teraz mają co najwyżej partacze, oszuści i psychiczni (...)


Durne to jest wg mnie wynajmowanie i płacenie komuś czynszu, zamiast iść na swoje (nawet podczas górki). Kupowałem mieszkanie podczas boomu, teraz wychodzi na to, że będę budował dom podczas kolejnego.

----------


## Papucy

> Z perspektywy czasu oceniam moją budowlaną inwestycję jako głupotę. Jest mnóstwo gotowych domów do sprzedania..


A ja nie żałuję choćby dla tych 100k różnicy ( bo tyle by wyszło jakbym kupił SSO od Dewelopera w moim mieście).

----------


## marcin225

To już nie chodzi o oszczędności tylko o świadomość tego , że ktoś weźmie kasę i nie pilnowany zrobi to po najmniejszej linii opory (popularnie mówiąc spier...  :big grin:  ).
Niektórym to nie przeszkadza ale ja osobiście nie mógłbym spać spokojnie. Dlatego też będę pilnował wykonawców, sam zamawiał materiały takie jakie chce itp. Wiadomo, że wszystkiego się nie przypilnuje ale ważne żeby potem chociaż nie mieć do siebie pretensji , że się miało całkowicie wyjeb... na budowę .

----------


## Papucy

> To już nie chodzi o oszczędności tylko o świadomość tego , że ktoś weźmie kasę i nie pilnowany zrobi to po najmniejszej linii opory (popularnie mówiąc spier...  )..


A ja właśnie oszczędności cenię sobie bardzo  :smile:  , jakbym kupował od dewelopera to pewnie bym nie spędził tylu godzin na dokształceniu się z 'budowy domów jednorodzinnych' więc mieszkałbym sobie w niewiedzy swojej, ciesząc się z nieszczelnych okien i dokładając EKO grochu do pieca .

----------


## Myjk

> A ja właśnie oszczędności cenię sobie bardzo  , jakbym kupował od dewelopera to pewnie bym nie spędził tylu godzin na dokształceniu się z 'budowy domów jednorodzinnych' więc mieszkałbym sobie w niewiedzy swojej, ciesząc się z nieszczelnych okien i dokładając EKO grochu do pieca .


Mam tak samo jak Tyyyy....  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

Z innej beczki: zakładacie płotki śnieżne na dach?

----------


## Myjk

> Z innej beczki: zakładacie płotki śnieżne na dach?


Zależy od kąta. W obecnym domu mam, bo spadek duży (dach pseudo mansardowy) -- bardzo pomocne, rynny nie obrywają (poprzednie zostały zdewastowane). W nowym domu nie będzie, bo kąt poniżej 30s.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Tak, mamy założone. Nad drzwiami wejściowymi i tymi do kotłowni.
Zdjęcie mam tylko od frontu:

----------


## Papucy

> Z innej beczki: zakładacie płotki śnieżne na dach?


Ja mam tylko nad wejściem jakieś 1,5 m .

----------


## agb

> A ja nie żałuję choćby dla tych 100k różnicy ( bo tyle by wyszło jakbym kupił SSO od Dewelopera w moim mieście).


Coś poszło nie tak, bo cytujesz rzekomo post kemota, którego on nie napisał... 


P.S Linii *najmniejszego oporu!*, bo już mnie szlag trafia jak, któryś raz czytam o najmniejszej linii  :big tongue:  Proszę

----------


## Tulisko

A u mnie zima zasypała dobytek w postaci SSZ :wink:  Okna udało się założyć przed mrozami :roll eyes:

----------


## Papucy

Mam do sprzedania wyrzutnię dachową jak w linku. Zmieniłem koncepcję wieć nie się nie przyda  kupiona za 500 zł sprzedam z 450 plus koszty przesyłki j. Proszę na priv.

https://semifinland.pl/scoop-wyrzutn...200-vilpe.html

----------


## freethinker

Całkiem niedawno wpadłem, że zapomniałem o płotkach, a w projekcie mam je. Tyle że u nas czasem nawet sanek dla dzieci przez 2-3 kolejne lata nie wyciągam, bo śniegu na lekarstwo. Muszę to jeszcze przemyśleć.

----------


## Hellenaj

*Anna* spóźnione życzenia przesyłam  :wink:   Dla brata również  :wink:  to się wstrzeliliście z narodzinami  :wink:  
U mnie mąż na 30tke syna ma urodzonego  :wink: 

*freethinker* kurcze aż mnie fala smutku zalała jak czytałam Twój post.... przykro mi, że tak to u Ciebie wyszło.... choć po cichu mam nadzieję, że to chwilowy kryzys a potem zaświeci słońce i jednak znajdziesz pozytywy w budowie własnego domu! aaaaa okna kolankowe wyglądają rewelacyjnie!!

U mnie czas budowy to fajny czas, dobrze się czuję w roli, w której obecnie jestem. Mam jednak inna sytuację - moją jedyną "pracą" jest obecnie wychowywanie dzieci i budowa właśnie - nie muszę zamykać się na 8h w biurze a po robocie lecieć z jęzorem na brodzie po dzieciaki do przedszkola w międzyczasie wykonując jeszcze pięć telefonów w sprawie budowy... Dodatkowo kolejna ciąża nastraja mnie jakoś pozytywnie, może stąd inaczej niż Ty odbieram ten czas. 

Co do kupowania gotowego - mając obecną wiedzę nie kupiłabym gotowego  :smile:  Na pewno kilka rzeczy bym zmieniła budując drugi,  szczególnie jeśli chodzi o dach, całość jednak oceniam całkiem nieźle - właściwe podusmowanie zrobię po 10 latach mieszkania  :smile: 

*Papucy* jak udało się przetrwać mrozy? U nas wygląda na to, że jest ok. tynki pieknie przeschły, chłopaki działają z ociepleniem stropu i sufitami podwieszanymi.  Po założeniu pierwszej warstwy wełny na strop momentalnie zrobiło się w środku cieplej, a koza, która wcześniej grzała dom do 10st teraz na luzaku ogrzewa salon z kuchnią do 20.


Aha płotki śniegowe: Mam, nad garażem i nad wejściem. Powiem szczerze, patrząc na dom, w którym obecnie mieszkam ( wynajmuję mieszkanie w domu na piętrze) to myślę że to dobra decyzja. Wczoraj z daszku nad balkonem zaczął spływać śnieg z ogromnymi soplami - wszystko runęło na balkon niżej - szczęśliwie nikogo tam nie było. Utwierdziło mnie to jednak w decyzji o montowaniu płotków.

U mnie ciąg dalszy prac, na dniach wpada płytkarz, zacznie od garażu i kotłowni, potem piec i wygrzewanie posadzek, a w międzyczasie płytkarz będzie  robił zabudowę stelaży WC  i jakieś tam półeczki itp, potem leci z resztą  - o ile dotrą wszystkie płytki na czas..... Po świetach wpada stolarz na pomiar kuchni... no i tak do przodu każdego tygodnia. Do porodu został mi miesiąc, chciałabym w tym czasie mieć już wszystkie płytki na budowie, żeby ze szpitala nie wydzwaniać po sklepach.

Czy ktoś z Was rozważa może użycie u siebie w domu farb krzemianowych?Macie może jakieś doświadczenie z firmą KABE? Wykonawca poleca te farby krzemianowe na tynki cementowe właśnie, że niby mają dużą odporność na tarcie, a nie są na bazie lateksu, więc " nie zamykają" ścian.. MAło tego, producent zapewnia, że farby te można nakładać bez gruntu, co już totalnie mnie zaskoczyło. NA próbę użyję tej farby w kotłowni, z aniedługo będę więc miała swoje zdanie na jej temat, chętnie jednak poczytam opinie innych

----------


## Kaizen

Płotków śniegowych jeszcze nie mam - ale po tym, co się działo założę nad tarasem i nad wejściem. Chyba, że tanio wyjdzie założenie wszędzie - to wolałbym wodę roztopową wpuścić do odwodnienia, niż na działkę, która przy odwilży zamienia się bagno.

Co do gotowca - buduję dom pochylając się nad detalami. Dużo czytam. Patrzę na ręce ile tylko mogę. A mimo tego prześlizgują się niedoróbki. Nie kupisz domu takiej jakości za żadne pieniądze, jak wybuduje mocno zaangażowany inwestor. No, chyba że na rynku wtórnym od takiego inwestora.
A jeżeli ktoś chce zlecić i raz na miesiąc wpaść "Wszystko OK? OK! To do widzenia" - ale się pochyli chociaż nad rozwiązaniami i materiałami - to dalej będzie lepszy niż od dewelopera.
A od dewelopera - masz 99,9% pewności, że prawie wszystko po najtańszej linii oporu na każdym etapie i słaby nadzór nad tanimi ekipami. Ale że deweloper chce się wyróżnić, to często dorzuca coś "WOW" - a to drewniane okna, a to solar na dachu czy inny gadżet niby dowodzący, że to super jakość.

Po dłuższym zastoju staję się właśnie lżejszy o sporą kasę.

1. Zamówiłem wełnę na strop. Jak *3 tygodnie* temu zaczynałem to miałem najtańszą ofertę na Megarock Plus 20cm po *19,96zł/m2* brutto i termin dostawy* 3-4 tygodnie*. Dzisiaj dostałem potwierdzenie - cena *23,10zł/m2 termin dostawy - druga połowa maja.*

2. Zamówiłem też styropian. Nie mam w ogóle ściany kolankowej, więc jest mało miejsca na izolację i jeszcze przeszkadza murłata i krokwie. Dlatego pas z pół metra od końca stropu będę obrabiał styropianem grafitowym Styropmin Grafit Fasada - 219zł/m3. Będzie sporo zabawy i cięcia.

3. Wybrane płytki. W kuchni i pomieszczeniu technicznym na podłodze Arkesia Mocca Satyna, na ścianach w łazienkach Arkesia Mocca i Beige poler, a na podłogach (poza sypialniami, gdzie będzie drewno albo panele) Alder Beige 15x90. Same płytki w Dekordii z dostawą kosztowałyby mnie 6,5% taniej i to po dużym targowaniu w lokalnym sklepie (np. Alder od ceny katalogowej 119 zł/m2 w kilku etapach sklep zszedł do 83,95 w Dekordi 81,55zł/m2). Ale w lokalnym sklepie dorzucą jeszcze wannę i trochę innych zabawek w dobrej cenie, za które gdzie indziej musiałbym ekstra zapłacić za transport. Do tego sprzedawca się napracował i z dobrego serca jeszcze dopłacę za to, że mogłem pooglądać na miejscu. Jak wszyscy będą oglądali w sklepach lokalnych, a kupowali w necie to system sprzedaży się tak zmieni, że będą galerie z płatnymi biletami wstępu, gdzie będzie można pooglądać towar żeby go potem zamówić w necie.

Miała być wszędzie Arkesia. Mieliśmy ja w poprzednim mieszkaniu (niestety, nie wszędzie), w obecnym mamy wszędzie i w domu też miała być. Ale urzekł nas Adler, który genialnie udaje zaniedbaną deskę proszącą się o odświeżenie. Przy moim lenistwie pozostałe drewno w domu i na tarasie dopasuje się do tego klimatu za kilka lat. Tak to wygląda na wystawce w sklepie w Piasecznie:




4. W piątek w końcu PGE wymieniło mi licznik i mogę korzystać z promocji Fortum darmowe godziny (chociaż umowa obowiązuje od 1 marca, to do czasu wymiany licznika mają rozliczyć zużycie nie wg faktycznego podziału na strefy, a wg jakichś standardowych profili). Odpaliłem więc podłogówkę - wygrzewa się. Na razie 3x2h dziennie x 11kW daje 66kWh. Do tego w dziennym okienku chodzi klima, która zużywa kolejne 3,2kWh. Czyli mam dzienne zużycie na ogrzewanie jakieś 70kWh za które zapłacę jakieś 7 zł. Z czasem wydłużę czas w nocy (chyba, że temperatura posadzki ciągle będzie rosła). Maksymalnie 10h dziennie + klima 2h będą mnie kosztowały nieco ponad 11zł. Szkoda, że taka cena tylko przez pół roku.

W najbliższym czasie w końcu uzbrojenie rozdzielni, temat farb (na iboodzie niedawno dałem się skusić na Wagnera W625) i mam nadzieję płytki. Rozmawiam z kilkoma glazurnikami, ale mają albo zaporowe ceny, albo terminy.

----------


## annatulipanna

> *Anna* spóźnione życzenia przesyłam   Dla brata również  to się wstrzeliliście z narodzinami  
> U mnie mąż na 30tke syna ma urodzonego


Dziękuję pięknie  :wink:  
No to my przebiliśmy Twojego męża, bo ja mam brata bliźniaka, a do tego 11 lat później urodził się nasz kolejny brat. Niestety nie spieszył się na ten cudny świat i urodził się dzień po nas  :big lol:  No ale i tak urodziny obchodzimy w trójkę  :wink:  

Z firmą Kabe doświadczenia nie mam, ale też w hurtowni polecali mi farby tej firmy. *Hellenaj*, maluj kotłownię i daj znać, co myślisz  :wink: 

Ja płotków śniegowych nie mam i w ogóle o nich nie myślałam  :sad: 
Ale w sumie, jak patrzę na wasze komentarze, to głównie robicie je nad wejściem, czy bramą garażową. Ja mam połacie dachu po bokach budynku, gdzie nie ma żadnych drzwi, może dlatego nie przejęłam się tym tematem  :wink: 

*Hellenaj*, trzymaj się ciepło. Podziwiam Twój entuzjazm przy końcu ciąży  :yes:  Jak sobie przypomnę ten stan, to w sumie miałam podobnie. Latałam, jak wariat do samego końca, a po porodzie też nie wiele się zmieniło. Miałam tyle energii... Ehhh... a teraz jakiś stan uśpienia. Do wszystkiego trzeba się zmuszać  :sad: 

*freethinker*, no piękny masz dom  :wink:  I te okna kolankowe... robią wrażenie.

----------


## suzanita

*Hellenaj* , my własnie jesteśmy na etapie malowania, właściwie to już piętro skończone, teraz "robi się" parter. 

Do Kabe przekonał nas własnie wykonawca - dobra farba za rozsądną kasę i niemarketowa.  Finalnie wszędzie idzie u nas KABE Aquatex - co nas przekonało:
- I klasa odporności na szorowanie
- to co napisałaś, czyli "nie zamykają ścian"/Ściana w naturalny sposób przyjmuje i oddaje wilgoć
- jest głęboko matowa
- ma ciepły odcień bieli
- świetnie kryje

Malujemy dwa razy - pierwsze malowanie to właściwie gruntowanie, drugie na gotowo, choć nawet po pierwszym juz można zostawić tak dobrze kryje

To co narazie mogę napisać -  ściany wyglądają SUPER. Ten biały jest taki przyjemny w odbiorze, że można ciągle patrzeć na ściany  :big grin: 
Jak się będzie zachowywać przy użytkowaniu i małych dzieciach zobaczymy. 

Na minus - ograniczona liczba kolorów, my nie znaleźliśmy w palecie KABE dwóch odcieni, które by nam odpowiadały na dwie ściany.

----------


## Kaizen

Szybkie googlanie i u mnie farby krzemianowe dostały czerwoną kartkę. I to przez to, co sprzedawcy nazywają ich największą zaletą - paroprzepuszczalność.

Że mam wpuszczać parę w ściany, żeby mi potem się w nich zimą skropliła i zamarzła? Przez analogię do "ciepłego" montażu okien - od wnętrza daje się folię PAROIZOLUJĄCĄ - z zewnątrz paroprzepuszczalną. Nie po to oklejałem okna folią odcinającą dopływ pary, żeby otwierać obwodnicę przez mur. 

To jakiś odwieczny mit z tym "oddychaniem ścian" wykorzystywany przez różnych marketingowców.

Miejsce farby krzemianowej jest tam, gdzie zaczęła swoją karierę - na zewnątrz budynków. Tam paroprzepuszczalność to faktycznie zaleta.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> To jakiś odwieczny mit z tym "oddychaniem ścian" wykorzystywany przez różnych marketingowców.


Tym śmieszniejszy, że te same osoby robią ocieplenie na elewacji z nie oddychającego styropianu.

----------


## suzanita

Ło matko... skroplenie pary w ścianie, a potem jej zamarzniecie... i to wszystko przez farbę? :big grin:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ja tam tezy Kaizena bronić nie będę, bo sam w jej sens nie wierzę.  :big tongue: 
Natomiast tak jak napisałem, po co ściany mają oddychać, skoro nie mają czym, jeśli z zewnątrz się je szczelnie "owija" styropianem?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ło matko... skroplenie pary w ścianie, a potem jej zamarzniecie... i to wszystko przez farbę?


A czemu miałaby się nie skraplać, jak wniknie w ścianę? Ja chętniej wybiorę farbę paroszczelną. Ściana nie żyje (a przynajmniej wolałbym, żeby w niej życia nie było) więc nie oddycha. A mieszkańcom powietrze do oddychania zapewnia wentylacja. Przegrody chcę mieć szczelne tak, jak tylko się da.

Wychwalanie wady jako zaletę to mistrzostwo marketingu.

A co się dzieje - tu łopatologicznie wyjaśnione na przykładzie piany. 





Ale z murem dzieje się to samo. Jakoś mało ludzi powątpiewa w ogóle w sens i działanie "ciepłego" montażu, co najwyżej powątpiewa czy wydatek jest ekonomicznie opłacalny.

Różnica względem "ciepłego" montażu okien jest taka, że przy oknach mamy 1 czy 2 metry kwadratowe piany. A muru mamy ze 150x więcej.

Wiem, że są tacy co dają nasiąkający wodą EPS do gruntu, piany nie zabezpieczają folią i twierdzą, że są zadowoleni. Ja nie wątpię, że takie rozwiązania są energochłonne - na podstawie wielu wpisów i filmów. A nie po to wydaję pieniądze, żeby dostawać za nie mniej (w tym przypadku izolacyjności), niż zapłaciłem.

----------


## Papucy

Walka nierówna i męcząca, ale chyba się udało . Góra schnie na dole mokro na maksa, woda leje się po ścianach , myślę że od piątku zacznę intensywnie wietrzyć jutro rano panowie zaczynają rozkładać przewody do wentylacji mechanicznej.

----------


## Wojak65

Noo widzę że wszyscy przyspieszyli z nadejściem wiosny  :wink: 

Co do płotków śniegowych to mam ich całkiem sporo na dachu (nad garażem, nad wejściem do domu, do kotłowni, oraz nad oknami balkonowymi). Natomiast ta zima pokazała że potrzebuję taki płotek jeszcze w jednym miejscu - gdzie do teraz mam półmetrową kupę śniegu która przeszkadza w wejściu do domu.
Kupując dach nie zwróciłem uwagi jaki jest koszt takich płotków - mój system jest sprzedawany jedynie w belkach 3m które trzeba sobie samemu dociąć w razie potrzeby. Jak zadzwoniłem do hurtowni w której mój dach był najtańszy gość oświecił mnie że taki płotek ze wszystkim do montażu i zakończenia po obu stronach to koszt 1800 PLN  :eek:  :eek:  :eek:   masakra ! Więc narazie płotka nie dokupuję...
Zawsze byłem sceptycznie nastawiony do śniegołapów ale po tej zimie cieszę się że je mam i ten brakujący też na pewno dokupię.

*Papucy*  u mnie 2 miesiące po tynkach i dalej woda !!! nie można kafelkować. Te mrozy zabiły moją budowę. 
Żeby to wszystko teraz szybko powysychało od tygodnia mam dużą nagrzewnicę 10 000 kWh i osuszacz powietrza...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

10000 kWh, czy 10 kWh? Bo to pierwsze to mała elektrownia  :big lol:

----------


## kemot_p

Precyzując moc urządzenia się określa w kW a nie w kWh  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

oj tam licznik kręci się jak w małej elektrowni  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

> Noo widzę że wszyscy przyspieszyli z nadejściem wiosny 
> 
> *Papucy*  u mnie 2 miesiące po tynkach i dalej woda !!! nie można kafelkować. Te mrozy zabiły moją budowę. 
> Żeby to wszystko teraz szybko powysychało od tygodnia mam dużą nagrzewnicę 10 000 kWh i osuszacz powietrza...


Mam zamiar kafelkować w czerwcu więc mam nadzieje że do tego czasu będzie ok ;/ a wylewki dopiero po 15/04.

----------


## tkaczor123

Też będę musiał zainwestować w Płotki śniegowe bo to bardzo niebezpieczne, na dachu z blachy mam sniegołapy na dachówce nic nie robiłem ale zauważyłem ostatnio spadający śnieg i tak sobie pomyślałem co by było jakby na dziecko spadło - pewnie tragedia. Na wiosnę w pierwszej kolejności montuje.

----------


## Papucy

No wreszcie wyszło słońce. U mnie dzisiaj dzień upłyną na zabezpieczaniu taśm, w czwartek zrobiła się instalacja do reku od wtorku rozkładamy styropian , tata robi maszynkę do cięcia mam nadzieje że t trochę przyspieszy prace . Wykonawca od wylewek zaznaczył mi dzisiaj niwelatorem poziomy i okazało się że różnica poziomów od HS do końca domu to 4 cm więc trzeba dołożyć styro o w małej łazience, trochę się obawiam bo geberit już zamontowany . Ma ktoś z was doświadczenia z perlitem? Czy można tym trochę podrównać ubytki w chudziaku oraz wypełnić pustki między rurami od reku?

----------


## Tulisko

> No wreszcie wyszło słońce. U mnie dzisiaj dzień upłyną na zabezpieczaniu taśm, w czwartek zrobiła się instalacja do reku od wtorku rozkładamy styropian , tata robi maszynkę do cięcia mam nadzieje że t trochę przyspieszy prace . Wykonawca od wylewek zaznaczył mi dzisiaj niwelatorem poziomy i okazało się że różnica poziomów od HS do końca domu to 4 cm więc trzeba dołożyć styro o w małej łazience, trochę się obawiam bo geberit już zamontowany . Ma ktoś z was doświadczenia z perlitem? Czy można tym trochę podrównać ubytki w chudziaku oraz wypełnić pustki między rurami od reku?


Zabezpieczyłeś taśmy białym 3cm styro i na to będziesz kładł właściwy styropian? Jak ostatecznie rozwiązałeś u siebie problem wyrzutni do reku?

----------


## Papucy

Biały styro będzie zrywany ( kupiłem za 30 zł 2 paczki 2 gatunek) przed właściwym (lipiec) . Reku przeniosłem na dół do pomieszczenia gospodarczego i czerpnie daję od północy w ścianie a wyrzutnie od wschodu.

----------


## Bepo

U nas już sufity się nakręcają  :smile:

----------


## Kriss7

Hej,

Potrzebuje rady/pomocy w kwesti podsufitki. Posiadam rynny galeco stal 2 wraz z maskownicami. Maskownice te mają otwór na wsunięcie deski podsufitki.
Wykonawca twierdzi jednak że te maskownice powinny mieć dodatkowy okapnik, zeby woda, kóra bedzie zaciagać od przodu nie spływała w te deski. Powiedział, że może to zrobić tak jak było pierwotnie założone, ale według niego deski szlag trafi po jakimś czasie. Co wy o tym myślicie? Wyszło by to fajnie estetycznie, ale czy jest sens ryzykować i za dwa trzy lata wymieniać deski? 
Ewentualnie wsunać deski a dorobić z blachy w kolorze taki mini okapnik jak ponizej?

----------


## freethinker

Hmmm, po konsultacjach z góralami oraz przedstawicielem technicznym Galeco nie dałem żadnych dodatkowych okapników. Fakt, że te uchwyty z dołu są raczej do chwycenia drewnopodobnego side'ingu, ale mam nadzieję, że górale się nie mylą i tak, jak jest, jest ok.

----------


## Kriss7

Tu głównie chodzi o to, żeby woda która pada na rynne z przodu nie szła w dół i potem poziomo na deski. Czasem można takie zjawisko zobaczyć np na sufitach jak woda normalnie sobie przepływa z jednego miejsca na drugi. Tego sie boje. Chyba po prostu wstawie tam blaszke zagietą w kształcie L, żeby wystawała pionowo i temat powinien być bezpieczny.

----------


## Mateusz002C

Icopal również jest świetny, również gorąco polecam takie rozwiązanie  :smile:

----------


## laurap

Hej, hej!!! my tam daleko w lesie. Dopiero dach nam kładą, za miesiąc będą okna. Ale za to kolejne ekipy połapane są. Może limit obsuw mamy już wyczerpany. Ta budowa mnie również zdołowała. Też mieliśmy nieuczciwego podwykonawcę. Firma budowlana nagle miała problem z ludźmi i wzięli podwykonawcę. A ten raz się pojawiła, raz nie...i tak w kółko. W końcu nie wytrzymaliśmy i postawiliśmy wykonawcę pod ścianą. Teraz gonią. Co z tego jak już są 3 miesiące obsuwy. Dom budują już 6 miesiąc...dramat. Jedyny plus jest taki, ze robią to dobrze. Mamy bardzo dobrego kierownika budowy i pilnuje nam wszystkiego na każdym kroku. Ja sama tę wyłapałam kilka rzeczy zanim zostały spieprzone. Ogólnie wychodzimy na prostą ale na początku roku zaczynałam mieć podobne przemyślenia jak freethinker  :wink: 

Jak już położą dach, to wstawię fotki. Sama jestem ciekawa tej dachówki, bo trochę poszaleliśmy  :wink: 

Okna ostatecznie będą winchester z teamplastu.

Jak myślicie, jeżeli mam ustalone kolejne ekipy, to jest szansa wyrobić się do grudnia???

----------


## pablo8704

> Jak myślicie, jeżeli mam ustalone kolejne ekipy, to jest szansa wyrobić się do grudnia???


Głowa do góry, nam też dużo czasu "przeleciało" - większość robiliśmy sami. W czwartek ekipa zaczęła nam murowanie ścian nośnych, po świętach planują układać strop. Też chcieliśmy się wprowadzać na koniec grudnia ale patrząc po tym co się dzieje (pogoda) różnie to może być  :Confused: 
Przestaliśmy myśleć na kiedy się wyrobimy, to tylko nie potrzebne nerwy... Kiedy wykończymy wtedy się wprowadzimy, najwyżej będziemy spać na styropianie  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Ewentualnie wsunać deski a dorobić z blachy w kolorze taki mini okapnik jak ponizej?


No ale przecież tu jest okapnik -- to właśnie ten drugi dzyndzel, do którego dorysowałeś swój kapinos.  :wink:  Edit, jednak masz rację, przypatrzałem się dokładnie i podbitka w to właśnie się będzie wsuwać i może tam być skucha bez kapinosa.

----------


## Kriss7

> Edit, jednak masz rację, przypatrzałem się dokładnie i podbitka w to właśnie się będzie wsuwać i może tam być skucha bez kapinosa.


No wlasnie... Postanowilem dorobić tam taki okapnik w kolorze z blachy i myśle, że problem bedzie rozwiazany.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Tylko może ją wklej na silikon, czy coś podobnego, żeby pomiędzy blaszkami nie podciągała się kapilarnie.

----------


## Doli.

U nas walka na papiery. Mamy w projekcie instalacje gazowa w wersji A. Chcemy zmienić ja zmienić tak, żeby zrobić oddzielne podejście do kuchni i kotłowni. Spytaliśmy naszego projektanta o projekt zamienny. "O rety, będzie znowu urzędnicza papierologia, no ale jak chcecie to 500-800zł". Jak już się zdecydowaliśmy to nagle cena wyskoczyła na 1.200zł, bo "tamto to tylko szacunki były, a teraz dostałem wycenę od instalatora". Postanowiliśmy poszukać innego projektanta i dość szybko znaleźliśmy bardzo sensowną osobę, która przygotuje projekt za połowę w/w ceny. Jednak w trakcie rozmowy z architektem wynikła kwestia, kto może złożyć projekt zamienny. Architekt twierdzi, że tylko on, ponieważ jest autorem projektu - koniec argumentów. Nowa pani projektant twierdzi, że nie ma problemu aby to ona zrobiła projekt zamienny chociaż proponuje aby zrobić po prostu oddzielny projekt instalacji gazowej. Czy to na pewno jest poprawna droga i można taką ścieżka ominąć projektanta nr 1? Kierownik budowy nie jest przekonany do tego rozwiązania i uważa, że gdyby instalacja gazowa była oddzielnym projektem to tak, ale jeśli wchodzi w skład projektu budowlanego to nie. I kto ma rację?

----------


## jonfeller

Zrezygnowaliśmy z drzwi przesuwnych na taras. Zastanawiamy się za to nad tarasowymi otwieranymi na zewnątrz. Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?

----------


## agb

> Zrezygnowaliśmy z drzwi przesuwnych na taras. Zastanawiamy się za to nad tarasowymi otwieranymi na zewnątrz. Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?


Mikolaj5 u siebie

----------


## Kamila.

*@Doli* czy w pozwoleniu na budowę macie także pozwolenie na budowę przyłącza gazowego?

----------


## Doli.

> *@Doli* czy w pozwoleniu na budowę macie także pozwolenie na budowę przyłącza gazowego?


Tak, projekt i pozwolenie na budowę obejmuje również projekt instalacji gazowej. 

Po konsultacji z jeszcze innym instalatorem wychodzi na to, że trzeba to jednak zrobić na projekt zamienny. Teraz pytanie, czy możemy zlecić jego wykonanie innemu projektantowi. Nasz pierwszy architekt twierdzi, że nie i tylko on może zrobić projekt zamienny. Jutro dzwonimy do Starostwa zapytać jak oni to widzą.

----------


## Myjk

> Zrezygnowaliśmy z drzwi przesuwnych na taras. Zastanawiamy się za to nad tarasowymi otwieranymi na zewnątrz. Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?


Rozważałem otwierane do środka, rozważałem otwierane do wewnątrz (droższe są). Z obydwoma mi wyszło, że albo będą walić w stół w jadalni, albo w meble na tarasie, po drodze były jeszcze otwierane klasycznie do środka z niskim progiem ale okazały się być zimne -- więc ostatecznie montuję dwa HSy.  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> Tak, projekt i pozwolenie na budowę obejmuje również projekt instalacji gazowej.


No to pozamiatane i pozostaje Wam tylko projekt zastępczy. 
Akurat temat jest u nas na topie, bo okazało się że architekt który przygotowywał nasz projekt, "zapomniał" o instalacji gazowej, co skutkuje tym, że ponownie będziemy musieli zapłacić za mapę do celów projektowych. No i czeka nas wystąpienie o pozwolenie na budowę przyłącza gazowego  :mad: 
Nikomu nie polecę tego pana, szumnie zwanego architektem.  :mad: 

Myślę że starostwo niewiele Wam powie, przydałaby się konsultacja z prawnikiem i wnikliwe przejrzenie umowy którą podpisaliście z architektem.

----------


## Doli.

> No to pozamiatane i pozostaje Wam tylko projekt zastępczy. 
> Akurat temat jest u nas na topie, bo okazało się że architekt który przygotowywał nasz projekt, "zapomniał" o instalacji gazowej, co skutkuje tym, że ponownie będziemy musieli zapłacić za mapę do celów projektowych. No i czeka nas wystąpienie o pozwolenie na budowę przyłącza gazowego 
> Nikomu nie polecę tego pana, szumnie zwanego architektem. 
> 
> Myślę że starostwo niewiele Wam powie, przydałaby się konsultacja z prawnikiem i wnikliwe przejrzenie umowy którą podpisaliście z architektem.


Nie pocieszasz... A jakby architekt zrezygnował z zawodu, został pozbawiony uprawnień albo umarł? To klops? Umowa z architektem jest tak prosta i niewiele mówiąca, że nie ma czego konsultować. "Nowa" pani projektant obiecała spytać jeszcze w swojej Izbie co o tym sądzą.

----------


## marcin225

> No to pozamiatane i pozostaje Wam tylko projekt zastępczy. 
> Akurat temat jest u nas na topie, bo okazało się że architekt który przygotowywał nasz projekt, "zapomniał" o instalacji gazowej, co skutkuje tym, że ponownie będziemy musieli zapłacić za mapę do celów projektowych. No i czeka nas wystąpienie o pozwolenie na budowę przyłącza gazowego 
> Nikomu nie polecę tego pana, szumnie zwanego architektem. 
> 
> Myślę że starostwo niewiele Wam powie, przydałaby się konsultacja z prawnikiem i wnikliwe przejrzenie umowy którą podpisaliście z architektem.


Jak mógł zapomnieć? W ogóle umawialiście się na to żeby projekt przyłącza gazowego był?

----------


## Kamila.

> Jak mógł zapomnieć?


Jego zdaniem normalnie  :big grin:  Skoro mógł umieścić ostrogi w płycie posadowionej na piaskach lub projektować kaloryfer w szafce pod oknem (gdzie pisaliśmy że nie chcemy żadnych kaloryferów tylko podłogówka) to chyba wszystko mógł  :big tongue:  Przynajmniej tak mu się wydawało.




> W ogóle umawialiście się na to żeby projekt przyłącza gazowego był?


Oczywiście że tak. Za cenę 11 tys zł mieliśmy dostać kompleksowy pakiet. Dostał od nas rzut parteru i piętra, miał to jedynie ubrać w instalacje i mury zgodnie z przepisami. Obowiązującymi przepisami... 

Trudno, było minęło. Na szczęście nie zapłaciliśmy mu pozostałej kwoty i teraz mamy z czego uzupełniać to co zostało spieprzone.

----------


## freethinker

Cóż, współczuję. Ja mojemu architektowi niewiele mogę zarzucić. Chyba to tylko, że był dość drogi.
Projektant dowalił słupów, wieńców i podciągów, ale rozjechały mu się z lekka fundamenty z tym, co nad nimi.  :smile:  W sumie to drobiazgi.
Największy ból zębów u mnie to wykonawcy. Mam satysfakcję, bo jednego - zdaje się - dowlokłem właśnie do sądu. Niedługo ma tam ponoć trafić akt oskarżenia.

----------


## Kamila.

Z dwojga złego to ja już chyba wolę mieć problem z architektem niż z wykonawcami  :roll eyes:  
W sumie to smutne że człowiek ufa, wierzy w to że wykonawcy zrobią dobrze, a potem musi się z nimi szarpać po sądach  :sad:  Trzymam kciuki za to żeby ułożyło się po Waszej myśli  :smile: 

My w sumie zrobiliśmy projekty zastępcze na wszystko - na płytę (była zaprojektowanym bunkrem bez ocieplenia), na stropy (przezbrojone po 4/5 t stali na każdy strop), na dach (słupy wstawione w pomieszczeniu nad garażem, które kompletnie rozwalały nam koncepcję pomieszczenia do tv, gier i zabaw wszelakich  :big grin:  ).
Od dekarzy wiem że będziemy mieli też projekt zastępczy dużego dachu kopertowego, gdyż przekroje belek jakie umieścił tam hmmmm "architekt" nie są właściwymi dla tego typu więźby. 

O jakość prac na chwilę obecną jestem spokojna, mamy poumawiane dobre ekipy. 
Dobra, koniec smęcenia, dziś przyjeżdżają nasze nadproża na piętro   :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## Papucy

Hej ludziska . 

Czym wypełnić puste miejsca pomiędzy styro a rurami z reku na podłodze poddasza. CZy piasek będzie ok.

----------


## annatulipanna

Hej *Papucy*.
Będzie ok. Podobno  :wink: 
Ja też mam piasek.

----------


## Bepo

Nie możesz dociąć styro?

----------


## Papucy

Ana a pamiętasz czy mokry czy suchy ? Głupie pytanie ale gdzieś widziałem aby dawać mokry a tata chce suchy sypać . Od 2 óch dni kroje styro na poddaszu ;/ straszna robota, mam nadzieje że dół pójdzie szybciej.

----------


## Papucy

Są miejsca gdzie nie da się idealnie dopasować.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ana a pamiętasz czy mokry czy suchy ? Głupie pytanie ale gdzieś widziałem aby dawać mokry a tata chce suchy sypać . Od 2 óch dni kroje styro na poddaszu ;/ straszna robota, mam nadzieje że dół pójdzie szybciej.


Piach nie był suchy. Chyba musi być chociaż trochę wilgotny. Lepiej się z takim pracuje.  
Mnie ta wilgoć zamknięta pod styro nie zachwycała. No ale suchego sobie nie wyobrażam tam ładować.

----------


## Myjk

> Ana a pamiętasz czy mokry czy suchy ? Głupie pytanie ale gdzieś widziałem aby dawać mokry a tata chce suchy sypać . Od 2 óch dni kroje styro na poddaszu ;/ straszna robota, mam nadzieje że dół pójdzie szybciej.


Nożem, piłą czy drutem? Ja sobie powoli zaczynam kompletować graty do gilotynki.

Czemu piach tam pakujecie? Nie powinno się tego piankować?

----------


## Papucy

> Nożem, piłą czy drutem? Ja sobie powoli zaczynam kompletować graty do gilotynki.
> 
> Czemu piach tam pakujecie? Nie powinno się tego piankować?


I nożem i piłą i drutem wszystko leci . Gilotynka fajna ale do prostych cięć, przy rurach od reku niestety trzeba rzeźbić

----------


## Papucy

Chodzi mi o zagęszczenie rur od reku jak na zdjęciu , styro 10 cm rury 8.5, chyba dokupię paczkę styropianu 1cm resztę wypełnię pianą.
.

Układanie  styropianu to zło : ) po 4 dniach roboty zostały mi wszystkie małe pomieszczenia na dole . 
Jak myślicie czy jak dam więcej styropianu w małej łazience i wiatrołapie nie będzie problemu z ułożeniem podłogówki, ( ponoć jest niżej, gość od wylewki mówił aby dać 5 cm styro więcej ) bo wtedy powstanie uskok w stosunku do innych pomieszczeń ( nie wiem jak mam to ułożyć inaczej ).

Salon wygląda tak , jeszcze pianowanie i dylatacja do zrobienia .

----------


## km2301

Dla bocianków polecam lekturę bloga http://meskimikser.pl Sporo przydatnej wiedzy dla niedoświadczonych inwestorów.

----------


## Papucy

U mnie kolejny etap zakończony - podłogówka : ) done . Szukam wymiarów fundamentu pod pompę ciepła widział ktoś coś gdzieś w netach??

----------


## Kriss7

Podłogówka co 15cm? Nie chciałeś gęsciej?

----------


## Papucy

Podłogówkę robiła firma która wykonywała również OZC (Asolt) w pokojach co 15 w łazienkach co 10 a w  pomieszczeniach gospodarczych co 20 cm  więc wierze że będzie ok.

----------


## Tulisko

> Podłogówkę robiła firma która wykonywała również OZC (Asolt) w pokojach co 15 w łazienkach co 10 a w  pomieszczeniach gospodarczych co 20 cm  więc wierze że będzie ok.


A dawałeś pod zabudowę kuchenną i brodzik?

----------


## Papucy

Tak, po całości .

----------


## Myjk

> A dawałeś pod zabudowę kuchenną i brodzik?


Ja pod szafki kuchenne (pomijając lodówkę, dwie szafki obok lodówki gdzie mają być trzymane warzywa, i może pod zmywarkami) daję normalnie ogrzewanie. Pod brodzik chciałem ogrzewanie, ale chyba będę robić gotowy brodzik podpłytkowy a tam się nie da ogrzewania zrobić (chyba że jakieś cienkie maty). Przy podgrzewaniu klasycznego brodzika czytałem i słyszałem także o problemach w postaci odparowywania wody z syfonu, co skutkowało potem smrodem w łazience.

----------


## annatulipanna

A ja, w miejscu zabudowy kuchennej i spiżarki nie mam ogrzewania. Za to w brodziku mam. Ale gdzieś do połowy brodzika. W garderobie przy wiatrołapie też nie mam ogrzewania w miejscu planowanej zabudowy szafami. Podobnie w pralni  :wink:  W łazience pod zabudową wanny też nie mam ogrzewania.

----------


## Myjk

> A ja, w miejscu zabudowy kuchennej i spiżarki nie mam ogrzewania. Za to w brodziku mam. Ale gdzieś do połowy brodzika. W garderobie przy wiatrołapie też nie mam ogrzewania w miejscu planowanej zabudowy szafami. Podobnie w pralni  W łazience pod zabudową wanny też nie mam ogrzewania.


Te braki w rurach są jakoś zrównoważone rozstawem? Ja daję pod szafkami w kuchni, bo to ciepło i tak zostanie oddane. Jak nie dam, to straty ciepła trzeba by równoważyć albo gęstszymi rurkami albo wyższą temperaturą zasilania.

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja mam kable  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Podłogówka co 15cm? Nie chciałeś gęsciej?


Po co gęsciej skoro obliczenia grzejnika podłogowego wskazują ze taki rozstaw jest wystarczajacy?, Jezeli zmiejszenie rozstawu w danym pomieszczeniu/petli nie spwoduje zmniejszenia minimalnej Tz podłgówki to zmniejszenie rozstawu jest działaniem nie uzasadniomym ekonomicznie i technicznie. Jezeli nie zleca sie wykonania projektu ogrzewania podłogowego to owszem mozna dac wszedzie rozstaw 10 cm, zle nie bedzie, ale tanio inwestycyjnie tez nie bedzie. Nie mozna miec ciastko i zjesc ciastko.

----------


## Ruda maruda

Witam się witam  :smile:  Tak skromnie powiem że my już sobie od końca lutego mieszkamy  :big grin:  mało już tu zaglądam bo teraz tylko albo aż meblowanie. Co do podlogowki to ja nie chciałam pod meblami w kuchni ale instalator i tak zrobił. Bałam sie spać na "rurach z wodą" i też zrobił. Mam tylko taki bonus że moge sobie odciąć obieg pod łóżkiem jak by mi coś nie pasowało On wie lepiej bo robi w tym od lat  :wink:   :big tongue:   trzymam za Was kciuki i powodzenia w dalszych pracach! Samych słonecznych dni Wam życzę  :wink: .

----------


## dras

witam wszystkich forumowiczów, to mój drugi post tutaj. 

W maju rusza budowa więc najwyższy czas nie tylko czytać muratora, ale też założyć dziennik budowy.

Dzienniki budowy są z reguły bez komentarzy, prawda to ?

----------


## Doli.

> witam wszystkich forumowiczów, to mój drugi post tutaj. 
> 
> W maju rusza budowa więc najwyższy czas nie tylko czytać muratora, ale też założyć dziennik budowy.
> 
> Dzienniki budowy są z reguły bez komentarzy, prawda to ?


Cześć i powodzenia  :smile:  
Nieprawda  :wink:  Teraz to jak kto chce, a chyba większość ma komentarze w dzienniku.

----------


## Myjk

> witam wszystkich forumowiczów, to mój drugi post tutaj. 
> W maju rusza budowa więc najwyższy czas nie tylko czytać muratora, ale też założyć dziennik budowy.


To już musisz chyba w bocianach 2018 pisać.  :wink: 




> Dzienniki budowy są z reguły bez komentarzy, prawda to ?


Nie, ja tam wolę mieć wszystko w jednej kupie (z ew. odnośnikami w postaci spisu treści w pierwszym poście) . Zamontuj też zwykły wątek na forum, bo ten "dedykowany" DB jest ułomny -- ja w każdym razie takich DB nie czytam.

----------


## maaszak

> Nie, ja tam wolę mieć wszystko w jednej kupie (z ew. odnośnikami w postaci spisu treści w pierwszym poście) .


A ja, wolę jak wszystko jest w kupie  :smile:  Choć minus taki, że czasem dyskusja na kilka podstron rozejdzie się nie na temat. Ale i tak mi się łatwiej czyta.




> Zamontuj też zwykły wątek na forum, bo ten "dedykowany" DB jest ułomny -- ja w każdym razie takich DB nie czytam.


Dokładnie. Też tak mam.

----------


## Doli.

> Witam się witam  Tak skromnie powiem że my już sobie od końca lutego mieszkamy  mało już tu zaglądam bo teraz tylko albo aż meblowanie. Co do podlogowki to ja nie chciałam pod meblami w kuchni ale instalator i tak zrobił. Bałam sie spać na "rurach z wodą" i też zrobił. Mam tylko taki bonus że moge sobie odciąć obieg pod łóżkiem jak by mi coś nie pasowało On wie lepiej bo robi w tym od lat    trzymam za Was kciuki i powodzenia w dalszych pracach! Samych słonecznych dni Wam życzę .


Gratuluję!  :smile:  I jak się mieszka?

----------


## Papucy

Gratuluję : ) 

U mnie wylewki gotowe . Czy wylewki trzeba jakoś pielęgnować : ) ? Wylewkarz zalecił jedynie zamykanie okien do końca tygodnia .

----------


## Kriss7

Hej,

ja z moimi nic nie robiłem, zamknij okna tak jak mówił a potem je otwórz i niech sobie spokojnie schną.

----------


## Kaizen

Trzeba podlewać i/lub przykryć folią.

----------


## annatulipanna

U mnie też nie było podlewania, ani przykrywania folią. Stosuj się do zaleceń wykonawcy. Albo dopytaj go o szczegóły, jeśli masz jakieś obawy.
 U mnie wszystko ok z wylewką.

----------


## Papucy

> U mnie też nie było podlewania, ani przykrywania folią. Stosuj się do zaleceń wykonawcy. Albo dopytaj go o szczegóły, jeśli masz jakieś obawy.
>  U mnie wszystko ok z wylewką.


OK dzięki , upewnię się jeszcze u wykonawcy.

----------


## Papucy

> Trzeba podlewać i/lub przykryć folią.


Polane i przykryte . Pan zmienił zdanie "bo jak my robili to padało i nie trzeba było........." 

Dzięki

----------


## Ruda maruda

Mieszka się super, jak to na swoim  :wink:  <3

----------


## freethinker

Żona wymyśliła nad drzwiami wejściowymi i oknem kuchennym taki daszek. PIerwotnie wg projektu miał to być kawałek płyty stropowej filigran wystający poza obrys budynku. Ze względu na zmianę technologii stropu na gęstożebrówkę, element ten został przeprojektowany. Z dużym wysiłkiem i przy dodatkowej sporej dopłacie dla wykonawców, którzy musieli kręcić zbrojenia, daszek został konstrukcją żelbetową splecioną z wieńcem. Ostatnio zgadałem się z żoną i stwierdziła, że na tym daszku to jej tak bardzo nie zależało... No, jasny gwint.  :smile:  A ja tak się namęczyłem, żeby spełnić tę zachciankę.
No ale mniejsza - daszek jest. Nie ma on żadnej wartości użytkowej - to nie jest balkonik. Po prostu głównie ozdoba.
Problem w tym, co teraz z tym daszkiem zrobić. Niewiele jest na ten temat do przeczytania. Sporo jest o balkonikach i tarasach. Na tej podstawie i ogólnych przemyśleń wymyśliłem coś takiego:

Ten tynk to oczywiście jakaś struktura.
Alternatywnie na tym szlamie można by przybić płytę OSB i całość obić zachodzącą na ścianę blachą.
Jakieś uwagi? Sugestie?

----------


## Kaizen

Pogadać z kierbudem, wyciąć, wyrzucić. Jak chcesz daszek - rób lekki doczepiony do elewacji. Balkoniki wszelakie to nie tylko mostek, ale też proszenie się o problemy z zaciekaniem wody. I to pomimo czapki pieniędzy wydanej na ocieplenie i zaizolowanie tego. No i wręcz pewne brzydkie zacieki na elewacji.

----------


## freethinker

Daszek jest kolejnym durnym pomysłem żony i architekta. Szkoda, że dopiero po czasie żona mi oznajmiła, że jej nie zależy. Tak to bywa, gdy żona z architektem wymyślają fiu-bżdziu, potem mąż to buduje, a żona ma gdzieś problemy wynikające z tych wymysłów.
Ale wycięcia sobie nie wyobrażam. Tam jest mnóstwo zbrojenia. Na tym stoi mur osłonowy. Przerobienie tego to grubsza historia. Lepiej już to dokończyć. Rozmawiałem z blacharzem i radzi dookoła zrobić rynienkę. Ale co na górze?

----------


## Hellenaj

hejho!

RudaMaruda o jaaaaaa gratuluję!!!!!!!!!
Mam nadzieję, że niedługo dołączę do grona szczęśliwie przeprowadzonych  :wink:  U nas wykończeniówka w trakcie, obecnie chwilowa przerwa, czekamy na uruchomienie pieca i wygrzanie posadzki - potem lecimy z resztą prac. Póki co jedna łazienka przygotowana pod płytkowanie,  pomiar mebli do kuchni zrobiony, jutro montaż parapetów wewnętrznych i zamawiam drzwi wewnętrzne. W międzyczasie podłaczono nam wreszcie ( po 1,5roku od mojej pierwszej wizyty w ZGK) wodę. 

No iiiiii najwazniejsze, córa opuściła już mój brzuch i śpi obok  :wink:  Tak więc budowę kończymy już większą ekipą  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

*@Hellenaj* - gratuluje po całości sukcesów budowlanych i rodzinnych  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

> No iiiiii najwazniejsze, córa opuściła już mój brzuch i śpi obok  Tak więc budowę kończymy już większą ekipą


Gratuluję  :smile:  
No to teraz budowa pójdzie Wam jak z płatka  :cool:

----------


## Wojak65

> hejho!
> 
> RudaMaruda o jaaaaaa gratuluję!!!!!!!!!
> Mam nadzieję, że niedługo dołączę do grona szczęśliwie przeprowadzonych  U nas wykończeniówka w trakcie, obecnie chwilowa przerwa, czekamy na uruchomienie pieca i wygrzanie posadzki - potem lecimy z resztą prac. Póki co jedna łazienka przygotowana pod płytkowanie,  pomiar mebli do kuchni zrobiony, jutro montaż parapetów wewnętrznych i zamawiam drzwi wewnętrzne. W międzyczasie podłaczono nam wreszcie ( po 1,5roku od mojej pierwszej wizyty w ZGK) wodę. 
> 
> No iiiiii najwazniejsze, córa opuściła już mój brzuch i śpi obok  Tak więc budowę kończymy już większą ekipą


Gratulacje   :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Teraz to dopiero będzie zabawa !

----------


## annatulipanna

*Hellenaj*!!! Dołączam się do gratulacji. I zazdroszczę córki  :wink:   Też ciągle chodzi mi po głowie trzecie dziecko, ale chyba za leniwa się zrobiłam  :roll eyes: 
Trzymajcie się ciepło i ucałuj maleństwo od forumowej ciotki  :wink:

----------


## agb

Gaz ktoś już montował? Chodzi mi o koszty od skrzynki do domu.

----------


## Doli.

> Gaz ktoś już montował? Chodzi mi o koszty od skrzynki do domu.


Nam pierwszą cenę rzucił 3,6tys za ok 24mb rury (PE) + dwie szafki podtynkowe i dwa zawory. Szukamy taniej  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

A ile płaciliście za wykonanie branżowego projektu instalacji?
Nas architekt trochę wykiwał i teraz musimy sami tworzyć wniosek o pnb na budowę instalacji prowadzącej od ogrodzenia do domu  :mad: 
Dobrze że gaz mamy mieć jedynie w kotłowni...

----------


## Doli.

> A ile płaciliście za wykonanie branżowego projektu instalacji?
> Nas architekt trochę wykiwał i teraz musimy sami tworzyć wniosek o pnb na budowę instalacji prowadzącej od ogrodzenia do domu 
> Dobrze że gaz mamy mieć jedynie w kotłowni...


Projekt gazu to ok 600zł jak dobrze poszukasz. Nasz architekt chciał za to 1200zł,ale ostatecznie po burzliwych negocjacjach wyszło 700zł. My projekt gazu mieliśmy, ale w międzyczasie zdecydowaliśmy się na inną trasę instalacji.

----------


## Kamila.

Dzięki Doli.
Mamy pierwszą propozycję 800 zł ale wolę dopytać  :wink:

----------


## agb

Ja mam ofertę za 900zł. Za instalację od skrzynki do budynku i w budynku wraz z papierologią do zmiany PNB. Tylko do 1 punktu - kotła. Oczywiście mówię o samym projekcie.

----------


## Kamila.

Dzięki agb.

Wychodzi na to, że oferta którą mamy nie jest ani tania ani droga.
Chyba się na nią zdecydujemy bo czas nas nagli i chcielibyśmy złożyć wniosek o pnb przed wakacjami.
Żeby było weselej mamy w projekcie rzut przyłącza od ogrodzenia do domu, ale nie mamy na to pnb.

 :roll eyes:

----------


## agb

Ja mam w projekcie instalację, ale wykreśloną i trzeba w razie czego od nowa  :big grin: 

Kamila, Ty w mazowieckim też - masz jakieś oferty na wykonanie?

----------


## Doli.

Kto z was izolując podłogi przed wylewkami stosował perlit do wypełniania przestrzeni między rurami? Jakie ilości zamawialiście? Jaką frakcję? EP150 będzie ok?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ewentualnie co innego można/ warto stosować?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Kto z was izolując podłogi przed wylewkami stosował perlit do wypełniania przestrzeni między rurami? Jakie ilości zamawialiście? Jaką frakcję? EP150 będzie ok?


Ja miałam taki zamiar. Ale kierowniczka budowy, nakazała przysypywanie rur piaskiem. Tak też zrobiliśmy. Szybko, tanio, materiału nie trzeba było zamawiać  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Ja miałam taki zamiar. Ale kierowniczka budowy, nakazała przysypywanie rur piaskiem. Tak też zrobiliśmy. Szybko, tanio, materiału nie trzeba było zamawiać


A dużo wam tego poszło? Tak na oko. 1m3? 2m3?

----------


## annatulipanna

*Doli*, nie mam pojęcia. Ale na pewno mniej niż 1m3. Małymi wiaderkami był przynoszony piasek. Z tym, że u nas posadzka była tylko wylewana na poddaszu.

----------


## swieja

> hejho!
> 
> RudaMaruda o jaaaaaa gratuluję!!!!!!!!!
> Mam nadzieję, że niedługo dołączę do grona szczęśliwie przeprowadzonych  U nas wykończeniówka w trakcie, obecnie chwilowa przerwa, czekamy na uruchomienie pieca i wygrzanie posadzki - potem lecimy z resztą prac. Póki co jedna łazienka przygotowana pod płytkowanie,  pomiar mebli do kuchni zrobiony, jutro montaż parapetów wewnętrznych i zamawiam drzwi wewnętrzne. W międzyczasie podłaczono nam wreszcie ( po 1,5roku od mojej pierwszej wizyty w ZGK) wodę. 
> 
> No iiiiii najwazniejsze, córa opuściła już mój brzuch i śpi obok  Tak więc budowę kończymy już większą ekipą



Super! Gratuluję i okropnie zazdroszczę... mam dwie córy i marzę o kolejnym maluchu. Ale historia moich ciąż jest na tyle zniechęcająca, że trudno mi się zdecydować na kolejne, a szkoda.

Mąż wyjechał zarabiać na budowę a tymczasem budowa stoi. Na koniec maja mamy umówione wylewki, ale chyba będzie trzeba przesunąć na czerwiec. A nasza wizja szybkiej przeprowadzki znowu się odsuwa. Generalnie nastroje u nas kiepskie.

----------


## Papucy

> Kto z was izolując podłogi przed wylewkami stosował perlit do wypełniania przestrzeni między rurami? Jakie ilości zamawialiście? Jaką frakcję? EP150 będzie ok?


Jeżeli chodziło ci o rury do reku to pianowalem plus keramzytu monterzy trochę dosypali. Między rury co, tam gzie była plątanina sypnąłem keramzyt .Stosowalem granulacje 10 - 20 mm (zdecydowanie za duża ) ale tylko to było lokalnie dostępne dzień przed laniem

----------


## kjuta

*swieja* inni też stoją  :hug: 
ciągle czekam na poprawę wylewek, które były zwalone 1,5 roku temu - co prawda nie miałam jak im udostępnić domu, bo wewnątrz leżały pomalowane elementy sztukaterii, więc wszelkie brudne roboty musiały zostać odwołane, prawda też jest taka że nie mam kasy na wnętrza, teraz szykuje się ogromny wydatek na płot i w tym roku oprócz właśnie płotu być może jeszcze zakupię piec, aby wygrzewać już poprawione wylewki

zapodaj zdjęcia tego, co masz  :smile: )

----------


## Doli.

> Jeżeli chodziło ci o rury do reku to pianowalem plus keramzytu monterzy trochę dosypali. Między rury co, tam gzie była plątanina sypnąłem keramzyt .Stosowalem granulacje 10 - 20 mm (zdecydowanie za duża ) ale tylko to było lokalnie dostępne dzień przed laniem


A keramzyt można kupić w mniejszej frakcji? Cena perlito nie jest taka zła. Frakcja EP150 za 159zł / m3. U mnie więcej jak 2m3 nie pójdzie.

----------


## Papucy

> A keramzyt można kupić w mniejszej frakcji? Cena perlito nie jest taka zła. Frakcja EP150 za 159zł / m3. U mnie więcej jak 2m3 nie pójdzie.


Można ja kupowałem w Bricoman i tylko L był na składzie

https://leca.pl/produkty/izolacje/le...-izolacyjny-s/

Dajcie znać kto z was robił samodzielnie ruszt podwójny krzyżowy na poddaszu i może się podzielić doświadczeniami/ zdjęciami z wykonania ( szczególnie interesują mnie połączenia sufit/skos, połączenia ślizgowe oraz wykończenie murłaty i ścianki kolankowej .

----------


## Bepo

U nas powstała elewacja i robią się łazienki.  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

*Bepo* ślicznie! robi wrażenie  :yes: 

masz podbitkę ? mam wrażenie że widzę płyty termoizolacyjne ?
podpowiedz mi proszę będziesz miał płotki śniegowe ? jak tak, to w których miejscach ?

----------


## Doli.

*@Bepo*, ale ładnie. Jak nie lubię okien z łukami, tak to wyszło bardzo elegancko  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

> Ja mam w projekcie instalację, ale wykreśloną i trzeba w razie czego od nowa 
> 
> Kamila, Ty w mazowieckim też - masz jakieś oferty na wykonanie?


Agb czekam na projekt i jednocześnie ceny/oferty od wykonawców (projektant ma dostęp do ekip) gdy tylko ją otrzymam dam Ci znać.
U nas nie jest tego dużo - od ogrodzenia do domu mamy jakieś 16 metrów a gaz będziemy wykorzystywać jedynie do ogrzewania.
Intensywnie myślimy nad fotowoltaiką ale to temat na za dwa, trzy lata  :wink:

----------


## agb

To podobnie jak u mnie  :smile:

----------


## swieja

> *swieja* inni też stoją 
> ciągle czekam na poprawę wylewek, które były zwalone 1,5 roku temu - co prawda nie miałam jak im udostępnić domu, bo wewnątrz leżały pomalowane elementy sztukaterii, więc wszelkie brudne roboty musiały zostać odwołane, prawda też jest taka że nie mam kasy na wnętrza, teraz szykuje się ogromny wydatek na płot i w tym roku oprócz właśnie płotu być może jeszcze zakupię piec, aby wygrzewać już poprawione wylewki
> 
> zapodaj zdjęcia tego, co masz )


Te przestoje bardzo zniechęcające. Brak kasy tym bardziej  :hug: 
U nas są tynki i na razie tyle. Na zewnątrz okropny bałagan, aż wstyd pokazywać. 
Wykończenie dachu mamy spieprzone. Nie mogę patrzeć na te wszystkie niedoróbki. Mąż już nie chce wykonawcy widzieć na oczy. Sam poprawi to co nas denerwuje. Na szczęście sama konstrukcja wyszła ok, ale skrajny brak dokładności i totalne olanie kwestii estetycznej. 
Facet był brany pod uwagę jako wykonawca całej budowy. Całe szczęście, że się na niego nie zdecydowaliśmy. Coś okropnego. 

Z powodu braku kasy muszę podzielić kuchnię na etapy. Zamówię główny ciąg kuchenny, a na resztę będę musiała poczekać do przyszłego roku. 
O elewacji mogę tylko pomarzyć  :wink:  *Bepo*pięknie ci to wyszło. Ale jak już skończę też będzie pięknie. Na razie robię sobie wizualizacje w programie graficznym i zastanawiam się nad kolorem drzwi, które muszę niedługo zamówić.

----------


## kjuta

*swieja* to pokaz wizualizację, zawsze podpowiemy  :smile: )

----------


## Papucy

U mnie fundament pod PC skończony : )  . Czy ktoś z was robi PC PW i czy bierzecie 3 czy 1 fazowe? Jakie są za 3 faz ?

----------


## Bepo

> *@Bepo*, ale ładnie. Jak nie lubię okien z łukami, tak to wyszło bardzo elegancko


Dzięki! My też początkowo nie byliśmy przekonani, ale nie kombinowaliśmy z projektem i wyszło dobrze.  :smile:

----------


## Bepo

> *Bepo* ślicznie! robi wrażenie 
> 
> masz podbitkę ? mam wrażenie że widzę płyty termoizolacyjne ?
> podpowiedz mi proszę będziesz miał płotki śniegowe ? jak tak, to w których miejscach ?


Na podbitkę na razie zbieramy.  :smile:  Zastanawiamy się  między plastikiem a blachą - obie opcje w kolorze złoty dąb, tak jak okna. Różnica w cenie ok. 150 zł na korzyść plastiku, w dodatku plastik ma 50 lat gwarancji, a blacha tylko 10... No, ale blacha nie będzie płowieć i w razie czego można ją odmalować. Myślimy.

Mamy 42-stopniowe nachylenie dachu, więc śnieg nie zalega na dachu zbyt długo, a wejście i miejsca, gdzie będziemy ewentualnie zimą przechodzić są osłonięte, więc raczej nic nam na głowę nie spadnie. No i dom postawiliśmy na Mazowszu, a tutaj śnieżnych dni mamy jak na lekarstwo w ciągu ostatnich kilku lat.

----------


## Bepo

PS: I oczywiście zapomniałam odpisać na wszystko  :big grin:  Tak, mamy płyty 12 cm Thermano na dachu jako główne docieplenie + 15 cm wełny jako wytłumienie, bo same płyty podczas deszczu były jak membrana bębna.  :wink:

----------


## Bepo

> Te przestoje bardzo zniechęcające. Brak kasy tym bardziej 
> U nas są tynki i na razie tyle. Na zewnątrz okropny bałagan, aż wstyd pokazywać. 
> Wykończenie dachu mamy spieprzone. Nie mogę patrzeć na te wszystkie niedoróbki. Mąż już nie chce wykonawcy widzieć na oczy. Sam poprawi to co nas denerwuje. Na szczęście sama konstrukcja wyszła ok, ale skrajny brak dokładności i totalne olanie kwestii estetycznej. 
> Facet był brany pod uwagę jako wykonawca całej budowy. Całe szczęście, że się na niego nie zdecydowaliśmy. Coś okropnego. 
> 
> Z powodu braku kasy muszę podzielić kuchnię na etapy. Zamówię główny ciąg kuchenny, a na resztę będę musiała poczekać do przyszłego roku. 
> O elewacji mogę tylko pomarzyć  *Bepo*pięknie ci to wyszło. Ale jak już skończę też będzie pięknie. Na razie robię sobie wizualizacje w programie graficznym i zastanawiam się nad kolorem drzwi, które muszę niedługo zamówić.


My mamy niebieskie drzwi. Totalny odlot, ale finalnie ładnie się z elewacją skomponowały.  :big grin:  


Co do partaczy na budowach- u nas partaczem kompletnym okazał się facet od G-K. Myślałam, że mąż go rozniesie, bo mnóstwo materiału zmarnował i jeszcze się nie pojawiał na budowie... trzy miesiące sufity nam robił, a jeszcze będziemy własnymi siłami po nim poprawiać.

My też na razie kuchni nie będziemy robić, zadowolimy się kuchnią tymczasową w kotłowni- będzie zlew, mały piekarnik elektryczny mamy, kupimy jakąś małą lodówkę i będzie nam musiało to wystarczyć na razie.  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

U mnie jak bym nie liczył - kasy za mało. Kompletnie mi się rozjeżdżają plany. Nie wiem nawet, czy w tym roku będę w stanie skończyć, bo chociaż technicznie jest to możliwe, może mi fizycznie nie starczyć pieniędzy. Na różnych rzeczach można oszczędzić, ale w końcu w jakimś momencie nie ma siły - trzeba pieniądze wydać. Przykładowo: nie można spać na wylewkach.
Ostatnio mnie banki podratowały. Poszedłem w długi weekend do galerii handlowej. Tam mnie "napadł" doradca jednego z banków, oferując walizkę w zamian za wzięcie ich karty kredytowej. Walizka była ładna, więc stwierdziłem, że czemu nie.  :smile:  Wyskoczyło im, że mogą mi zaproponować limit, hmmm, duży, duuuży, przy czym w ramach promocji, mogą mi ten limit od razu przelać w gotówce na dowolne konto i rozłożyć na 5-letnie raty. Bez prowizji. Oprocentowanie 10%. Oczywiście od razu w to wszedłem. I pomyśleć, że zaczęło się od tego, że się skusiłem na walizkę. Ucieszył mnie ten deal.
PC PW wezmę Panasonica Aquarea 12kW (nie T-CAP). Panasonic jest bardzo popularny, więc - co się z tym wiąże - jest wiele informacji na temat tych pomp i mam nadzieję, że nie wycofają się np. rakiem z rynku, skoro tyle osób ma ich produkty. A nie T-CAP, bo T-CAPy są bardzo wysilone. Myślę, że  to jak z samochodami: wysilony silnik, potencjalnie więcej problemów eksploatacyjnych i mniejsze przebiegi. Nie jestem specjalistą, ale tak mi się jakoś zdaje.

----------


## Tulisko

> U mnie fundament pod PC skończony : )  . Czy ktoś z was robi PC PW i czy bierzecie 3 czy 1 fazowe? Jakie są za 3 faz ?


Cześć.Te dwie "stopy" pod pompę to beton komórkowy? Jak głęboko wpuszczałeś rurę kanalizacyjną?

Pozdrawiam
Tulisko

----------


## Papucy

> Cześć.Te dwie "stopy" pod pompę to beton komórkowy? Jak głęboko wpuszczałeś rurę kanalizacyjną?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Tulisko


Stopy były lane do szalunku, rura na ok 1m . Nie mam foty górnego szalunku dolny jak na zdjęciu

----------


## Tulisko

> Stopy były lane do szalunku, rura na ok 1m . Nie mam foty górnego szalunku dolny jak na zdjęciu


A to spoko :yes:  Tak dziwnie blado na tym zdjęciu wyglądały te stopki że się zmartwiłem :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> A to spoko Tak dziwnie blado na tym zdjęciu wyglądały te stopki że się zmartwiłem


Czarny dół więc blado góra wygląda : ) . Masz już PC dobraną , w stopce widzę że PW będzie 

pzdr

----------


## Myjk

*@Papucy*, na rurze nawinięty, albo jakoś w środku przewidziany drut do rozmrażania?

----------


## Papucy

Nie ma druta nieprzewidziany ;/

----------


## Tulisko

> Czarny dół więc blado góra wygląda : ) . Masz już PC dobraną , w stopce widzę że PW będzie 
> 
> pzdr


Będzie pewnie jednowentylatorowa pompa o mocy w przedziale 7-9Kw :wink:  Marki celowo nie podam bo do zakupu różne rzeczy się jeszcze mogą wydarzyć a to dopiero pod koniec roku albo w przyszłym nawet.:-/ Jak zakupię to się pochwalę.
Pozdrowionka i powodzonka w podejmowaniu budowlanych decyzji :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Nie ma druta nieprzewidziany ;/


Ale jeszcze nie jest za późno, dlatego pytam. Drut drogi nie jest, nie musi być używany, ale warto go jednak mieć w razie jakby się góra lodowa zrobiła.

----------


## Papucy

Przynam się ze tego nie przewidziałem, będzie problem z zasilaniem. Muszę to przemyśleć, dzięki

----------


## Myjk

> Przynam się ze tego nie przewidziałem, będzie problem z zasilaniem. Muszę to przemyśleć, dzięki


Od j. wew. będzie szło zasilanie do j. zew., także trzeba po prostu równolegle pociągnąć druta.  :wink:  Tam dać włącznik, może jakiś czasowy i tyle.

----------


## Bepo

> U mnie jak bym nie liczył - kasy za mało. Kompletnie mi się rozjeżdżają plany. Nie wiem nawet, czy w tym roku będę w stanie skończyć, bo chociaż technicznie jest to możliwe, może mi fizycznie nie starczyć pieniędzy. Na różnych rzeczach można oszczędzić, ale w końcu w jakimś (...)


A kto powiedział, że nie można?  :wink:  My po drodze wybraliśmy kilka bardziej kosztownych rozwiązań niż było w pierwotnym projekcie i w rezultacie wprowadzimy się do domu bez kuchni. Trudno, wolę mieszkać pół roku w remoncie, niż na wynajmowanym.  :wink: 

Trzymam kciuki!!!

----------


## Papucy

> Będzie pewnie jednowentylatorowa pompa o mocy w przedziale 7-9Kw Marki celowo nie podam bo do zakupu różne rzeczy się jeszcze mogą wydarzyć a to dopiero pod koniec roku albo w przyszłym nawet.:-/ Jak zakupię to się pochwalę.
> Pozdrowionka i powodzonka w podejmowaniu budowlanych decyzji


Dzięki. To podobnie jak u mnie tylko na pewno 9kw

----------


## Robaczywy

Powiedzcie proszę po jakim czasie po tynkach robiliście wylewki, czy tynki muszą być już suche? Umawiam tynkarza na połowę września i nie wiem czy w październiku będę mógł jechać z wylewkami? Bo wylewkarza tez czas umawiać..

----------


## ag2a

Możesz zrobić w dowolnej chwili

----------


## freethinker

> Powiedzcie proszę po jakim czasie po tynkach robiliście wylewki, czy tynki muszą być już suche? Umawiam tynkarza na połowę września i nie wiem czy w październiku będę mógł jechać z wylewkami? Bo wylewkarza tez czas umawiać..


To raczej problem tego typu, że po tynkach trzeba przygotować posadzkę, tj położyć styropian, podłogówkę etc. Schnięcie tynku samo w sobie na wylewki nie wpływa.

----------


## Doli.

Mam pytanie: ile cm trzeba przewidzieć między szafką z rozdzielaczem (jej dolną krawędzią) a styropianem podłogowym, aby wygodnie się rozkładało rurki ogrzewania podłogowego?

----------


## Robaczywy

Dzięki, myślę, że sensowne będzie zaplanowanie wylewek na miesiąc po tynkach, zwłaszcza, że zamierzam sam kłaść podłogówkę (według projektu się rozumie).

----------


## Papucy

Hej orientujecie się czy jak mam folię wysoko paroprzepuszczalna pod dachówką to podbitka musi mieć wentylację? Jaki rodzaj podbitki macie u siebie co polecacie koszty/konserwacja/wygląd.

----------


## annatulipanna

Hej *Papucy*! Podbitka powinna mieć wentylację  :wink:  Ale moja nie ma  :big grin: 
Mam podbitkę PVC (Galeco Decor). Najbardziej podoba mi się wizualnie nadbitka drewniana i odsłonięte krokwie, ale... biorąc pod uwagę, chociażby te 3 składniki, które wymieniłeś (koszty/konserwacja/wygląd), już na etapie projektu zdecydowałam się na podbitkę PVC. Wygląda naprawdę ładnie (jak na plastik  :wink: ), jest łatwa w czyszczeniu, no i najważniejsze - nie wymaga konserwacji. Ze względu na wygląd zdecydowałam się nie montować paneli wentylacyjnych. Zobaczymy, co z tego będzie.

----------


## Papucy

> Hej *Papucy*! Podbitka powinna mieć wentylację  Ale moja nie ma 
> Mam podbitkę PVC (Galeco Decor). Najbardziej podoba mi się wizualnie nadbitka drewniana i odsłonięte krokwie, ale... biorąc pod uwagę, chociażby te 3 składniki, które wymieniłeś (koszty/konserwacja/wygląd), już na etapie projektu zdecydowałam się na podbitkę PVC. Wygląda naprawdę ładnie (jak na plastik ), jest łatwa w czyszczeniu, no i najważniejsze - nie wymaga konserwacji. Ze względu na wygląd zdecydowałam się nie montować paneli wentylacyjnych. Zobaczymy, co z tego będzie.


No właśnie gdzieś przeczytałem że przy wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej folii nie wymagana dodatkowa wentylacja podbitki ;/  w dodatku wykonawca twierdzi że jak będzie drewniana to i tak przez lamele będzie wiało przy PVC to już raczej szczelnie.

Mam jeszcze zagwozdkę z daszkiem nad wejściem, w planie jest jakaś lekka konstrukcja i tu się zastanawiam czy montować przed ociepleniem czy po na elewację . Balkony już się spawają więc może by to pospawać bo jakoś nie mogę znaleźć w internetach czegoś fajnego .

----------


## Papucy

Cicho coś tutaj : ) . Ja walczę ze stelażami i ociepleniem poddasza , jutro montaż pompy ciepła na 18/06 mam umówioną ekipę do elewacji  i co najważniejsze dzisiaj udało mi się sprzedać mieszkanie do 30 Września musimy się wyprowadzić .

----------


## Kamila.

> Cicho coś tutaj : ) .


Takie życie, towarzystwo się buduje i nie ma czasu na pierdoły  :big tongue: 
My akurat mamy przerwę technologiczną więc korzystamy z chwili luzu  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Za tydzień przeprowadzka, nie ma czasu na pisanie  :cool:

----------


## freethinker

Gratulacje. Ja też zbliżam się chyba do końca, ale nieuwieńczonego sukcesem. Mój projekt wymaga położenia na zewnątrz tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Bez tego nie jestem w stanie ukończyć ocieplenia. Niestety, taka usługa nie jest obecnie dostępna na rynku. Poważnie myślę, by zamknąć budowę i zaczekać na nadejście kryzysu lub by sprzedać dom w budowie.

----------


## to_nie_mozliwe

Od kilku dni nie mogę zalogować się na swoje konto jak_to_mozliwe i założyłem dla testu drugie. Czy musieliście cokolwiek zrobić związanego z RODO w tamtym tygodniu? Napisałem do pomocy technicznej, ale nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi. Nie widzi mi się tracić wszystkich postów z powodu takiego głupstwa.  :sad: 
Dodam, że po zalogowaniu niczego nie mogę otworzyć, czy to linku do śledzonego wątku, czy ustawień konta... Za każdym razem wyświetla mi się poniższa informacja:
"You have empty profile fields that are required to be filled in. Please click here to edit your profile and update these fields."

----------


## Kamila.

Jak_to_możliwe czy nie działa Ci link ukryty pod słowami "click here"?  :jaw drop:

----------


## ag2a

Też to miałem i trzeba tam kliknąć i wypełnić

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Jak_to_możliwe czy nie działa Ci link ukryty pod słowami "click here"?


Dzięki! Co za debil robi link w tym samym kolorze i bez podkreślenia co reszta tekstu...
 :bash:

----------


## Doli.

<facepalm on> Jak można zrobić link i go nie wyróżnić? Ja wiem, że może jestem nierozgarnięta w tym temacie, ale internet jest również dla nierozgarniętych, więc czuję się zawiedziona  :wink:  4 dni bez forum!  :big tongue:  <facepalm off>

----------


## Myjk

Tutaj zróbcie zjazd -> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7667595 chociaż ten komentarz mówi już wszystko  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila.

> Co za debil robi link w tym samym kolorze i bez podkreślenia co reszta tekstu...


 :big grin: 

A korzystając z okazji, pisałam w dzienniku ale powtórzę i tu.
Rozglądamy się za dachówką i nasz wykonawca zaproponował nam Braas Smaragd.
Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie, ktokolwiek ma?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Bejaro

> A korzystając z okazji, pisałam w dzienniku ale powtórzę i tu.
> Rozglądamy się za dachówką i nasz wykonawca zaproponował nam Braas Smaragd.
> Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie, ktokolwiek ma?


Nie widziałam ale Kjuta ma szmaragda na dachu.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=lady

----------


## Papucy

Nie widział nie wie, niestety.
Ja walczę dalej z ociepleniem poddasza jest gorąco i gryzie .
Tymczasem pompa zawitała

----------


## Wojak65

> Gratulacje. Ja też zbliżam się chyba do końca, ale nieuwieńczonego sukcesem. Mój projekt wymaga położenia na zewnątrz tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Bez tego nie jestem w stanie ukończyć ocieplenia. Niestety, taka usługa nie jest obecnie dostępna na rynku. Poważnie myślę, by zamknąć budowę i zaczekać na nadejście kryzysu lub by sprzedać dom w budowie.


A dlaczego musisz mieć od zewnątrz tynk cementowo-wapieny ?
nie możesz zrobić "normalnego" ocieplenia i tynku ?

----------


## Kamila.

> Nie widziałam ale Kjuta ma szmaragda na dachu.


Dzięki!!!

 :smile:

----------


## freethinker

> A dlaczego musisz mieć od zewnątrz tynk cementowo-wapieny ?
> nie możesz zrobić "normalnego" ocieplenia i tynku ?


Ściana trójwarstwowa. Warstwa zewnętrzna to zwykła silka. Musi być otynkowana. W świetle sytuacji rynkowej nawet bym może olał to tynkowanie, ale druga część elewacji to drewno. Nie da się zamontować drewna bez zatynkowania tej silki. Czyli jest dupa zbita.

----------


## Kamila.

E tam, *@freethinker* porozmawiaj z fighterem, myślę że znajdzie on rozwiązanie Twoich wątpliwości.

----------


## freethinker

@Kamila zapuściłem temat, ale słabo to widzę. Czuję się, jak idiota, gdy dzwonię do ludzi i rozmowę zaczynam od: "zapłacę niezwykle hojnie". A i tak mnie na koniec na drzewo spuszczają. Samemu zostać tynkarzem - to dzisiaj złoty fach.

----------


## Kamila.

> Czuję się, jak idiota, gdy dzwonię do ludzi i rozmowę zaczynam od: "zapłacę niezwykle hojnie".


To zacznij od zwykłego "dzień dobry"  :smile:  
Serio, to działa  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

*freethinker*, nie tylko u Ciebie takie cyrki z fachowcami. Ja miałam już mieszkać. Tymczasem czekam i czekam na zabudowę g-k i doczekać się nie mogę  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
Że nie wspomnę, o gładziach... umawiałam w zeszłym roku, a tu dowiaduje się, że do wakacji nie ma szans  :WTF: 
Już nawet się nie przejmuję za bardzo. Aktualnie mam na budowę wywalone  :big tongue: 
Ileż można się spinać???

----------


## Kamila.

Tak sobie myślę Aniu że w pewnym momencie trzeba mieć wywalone na całokształt bo inaczej można zwariować. 
Ja chyba zdobyłam tą umiejętność na początku tworzenia parteru i nie powiem, dobrze mi z tym. 
Będzie co ma być a że musi być dobrze, to będzie dobrze  :big tongue:

----------


## freethinker

Różnych zagajeń próbowałem, ale to wszystko bez sensu. Mają wyrąbane, nie chce im się, nie znają się.
Mi to niby wszystko i tak powiewa i to już od dawna, ale z psyche nie chce zejść. Wciąż zadaję sobie pytanie: co  mnie podkusiło?
Właśnie wyczaiłem jakiegoś tynkarza, który chce ze mną rozmawiać i umówić się na budowie. To duża rzadkość, więc wpisałem go sobie do komórki pod hasłem "Tynkarz Nowa Nadzieja". Nie wiem, dziewczyny, jak tam u Was ze znajomością "Gwiezdnych Wojen", ale strasznie mnie to hasło w komórce bawi.

----------


## annatulipanna

> ... "Tynkarz Nowa Nadzieja". Nie wiem, dziewczyny, jak tam u Was ze znajomością "Gwiezdnych Wojen", ale strasznie mnie to hasło w komórce bawi.



Ekhm... Jako, że mam w domu fanów Gwiezdnych Wojen (mąż i synowie), przeszłam przez wszystkie filmy z pokorą (zaraz czeka nas kolejny  :wink: ). No i muszę przyznać, że były ok  :wink: 
Jednak do dziś zdarza mi się pomylić Hana Solo ze Skywalkerem  :oops:   Szturmowcy otaczają mnie w codziennej krzątaninie (skarpetki, piżamy, klocki Lego itp., itd.)  :wink: 
A "Tynkarz Nowa Nadzieja" rzeczywiście brzmi fajnie  :big grin:   No i jakaś nutka optymizmu pojawiła się u Ciebie  :wink:   W końcu  :yes:

----------


## Doli.

*@freethinker* - trzymam kciuki żeby się udały negocjacje  :smile: 

U nas zakończylismy etap tynków. W piątek przychodzi wylewkarz pozaznaczać poziomy posadzki, więc podpytamy go o nurtujące nas kwestie. Szukamy ekipy do elewacji i płytkarza. Szukam tez płytek. Na parter chcemy drewnopodobne, o ciepłej tonacji. Najlepiej długie (90cm). Coś w ten deseń:





A do kuchni i łazienki na podłogę marzą mi się marokańskie, orientalne wzory:

----------


## martingg

Czyli na czasie  :wink:  mój ojciec jest glazurnikiem i nie spotkał względnie dobrej płytki dłuższej niż 60 cm powyżej to już jest dramat z trzymaniem wymiarów ale cóż ... Powodzenia  :big tongue:

----------


## Doli.

> Czyli na czasie  mój ojciec jest glazurnikiem i nie spotkał względnie dobrej płytki dłuższej niż 60 cm powyżej to już jest dramat z trzymaniem wymiarów ale cóż ... Powodzenia


A widzisz... o tym nie pomyślałam.
Tylko że klops jest taki, że nie podobają mi się takie płytki niby parkietowe, ale jednak nie. Albo wąska jodełka, albo długie jak panele (które nota bene mają 120cm).

----------


## martingg

Ja mam u siebie 33 lub 40? Mogę ci pstryknąć foto jak to wygląda , szukajcie może znajdziecie takie które będą względnie proste  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> *@freethinker* - trzymam kciuki żeby się udały negocjacje 
> 
> U nas zakończylismy etap tynków. W piątek przychodzi wylewkarz pozaznaczać poziomy posadzki, więc podpytamy go o nurtujące nas kwestie. Szukamy ekipy do elewacji i płytkarza. Szukam tez płytek. Na parter chcemy drewnopodobne, o ciepłej tonacji. Najlepiej długie (90cm). Coś w ten deseń:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A do kuchni i łazienki na podłogę marzą mi się marokańskie, orientalne wzory:


A czy pomyślałaś,że na kaflach będziesz czuła zimno od podłogi poza okresem grzewczym ?
Dla mnie kafle w salonach czy sypialniach to durnota ale jak kto woli.

----------


## Doli.

> A czy pomyślałaś,że na kaflach będziesz czuła zimno od podłogi poza okresem grzewczym ?
> Dla mnie kafle w salonach czy sypialniach to durnota ale jak kto woli.


Całe szczęście dla Ciebie  :wink:  Najwyraźniej masz takie odczuwanie ciepła / zimna. Teraz w mieszkaniu chodzę boso po kaflach i jest przyjemnie, a jak nie jest mi tak gorąco to chodzę w papciach, więc nie widzę problemu. To jest niekończąca się dyskusja. Są osoby, którym to przeszkadza ("zimne" kafle), a innym nie - rzecz uwarunkowań i gustu  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Całe szczęście dla Ciebie  Najwyraźniej masz takie odczuwanie ciepła / zimna. Teraz w mieszkaniu chodzę boso po kaflach i jest przyjemnie, a jak nie jest mi tak gorąco to chodzę w papciach, więc nie widzę problemu. To jest niekończąca się dyskusja. Są osoby, którym to przeszkadza ("zimne" kafle), a innym nie - rzecz uwarunkowań i gustu


Spoko. Ja też kafle na całym parterze montuję. Niby żona się buntowała że płytki to zimne itp. pierdoły, ale w lato to pierwsza do latania na bosaka po kuchni, bo tam płytki chłodzą. Co oczywiście wypunktowałem. Więc już odpuściła jałowe montowanie drewna wszędzie -- a w zimie i tak podłogówka.

----------


## marcin225

Dla Ciebie Arturo wszystko co jest inaczej niż u ciebie to "durnota". Czytac się już tego nie da. Też będę miał płytki w całym domu. Ktoś chce to może mieć nawet linoleum jego sprawa ale na pewno nie nazwę tego głupotą.

----------


## Myjk

> Dla Ciebie Arturo wszystko co jest inaczej niż u ciebie to "durnota". Czytac się już tego nie da. Też będę miał płytki w całym domu. Ktoś chce to może mieć nawet linoleum jego sprawa ale na pewno nie nazwę tego głupotą.


Zerknij na salon Arturo -- będziesz mieć dodatkowy oręż.  :wink:

----------


## Kamila.

> Spoko. Ja też kafle na całym parterze montuję. Niby żona się buntowała że płytki to zimne itp. pierdoły, ale w lato to pierwsza do latania na bosaka po kuchni, bo tam płytki chłodzą. Co oczywiście wypunktowałem. Więc już odpuściła jałowe montowanie drewna wszędzie -- a w zimie i tak podłogówka.





> Całe szczęście dla Ciebie  Najwyraźniej masz takie odczuwanie ciepła / zimna. Teraz w mieszkaniu chodzę boso po kaflach i jest przyjemnie, a jak nie jest mi tak gorąco to chodzę w papciach, więc nie widzę problemu.


U nas na parterze też będą tylko i wyłącznie kafle, ewentualnie kamień ale to na razie zbyt odległy temat do dywagacji  :roll eyes: 
Akurat lubimy chłód kafli latem, chodzenie po nich na bosaka to sama przyjemność  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja też chcę cały parter w płytkach (włącznie z naszą sypialnią  :wink: ). Niestety ze względów finansowych, póki  co, poza pomieszczeniami mokrymi, będą panele  :cry: 
Dzisiaj są tak różnorodne płytki, że nawet można wybrać, czy chcemy bardziej ciepłe, czy zimne. Ja i tak nie chodzę na boso, więc dla mnie to nie ma znaczenia. Ale w upały faktycznie czasem stąpam bosą stopą po kaflach, żeby się ochłodzić  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

Ja z kolei jestem wielkim fanem drewna i tam gdzie się tylko da będzie deska lub parkiet przemysłowy. Najbardziej podoba mu się klasyczny parkiet, ale nie nadaje się do podłogowki.

----------


## Bepo

> Ja też chcę cały parter w płytkach (włącznie z naszą sypialnią ). Niestety ze względów finansowych, póki  co, poza pomieszczeniami mokrymi, będą panele 
> Dzisiaj są tak różnorodne płytki, że nawet można wybrać, czy chcemy bardziej ciepłe, czy zimne. Ja i tak nie chodzę na boso, więc dla mnie to nie ma znaczenia. Ale w upały faktycznie czasem stąpam bosą stopą po kaflach, żeby się ochłodzić


Mi się płytki na całości nie podobają, ale jak wcześniej już zostało napisane- to kwestia gustu. Każdy powinien u siebie robić takie wykończenie, jakie mu najbardziej odpowiada.  :smile:  Za to marzy mi się kamień w salonie i komunikacji... a, że na marmury nas nie stać, to będą panele.  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Drewno robiło się w starych budynkach z kalafiorami, właśnie dlatego że było "ciepłe", albo bo płytki były obleśne. Teraz, z obecną technologią tworzenia płytek, w nowych energooszczędnych domach z podłogówką stosowanie prawdziwego drewna, poza świadomością że się je ma,  jest pozbawione sensu. Szczególnie że z drewnem i tak się nie ma bezpośredniego kontaktu, bo i tak jest na nim warstwa lakieru -- lakieru, który się przeraźliwie niszczy i trzeba kupę roboty aby drewno utrzymać w stanie wyjściowym. Mam deski obecnie w pokoju dziecka i to jest jakaś masakra -- już dawno powinny być ze 2-3 odnowione, ale nikomu się nie chce z tym cyklicznie walczyć. Ja z kolei nie mam zamiaru ograniczać siebie czy gości na ew. imprezach i kazać wystrojonym kobietkom zakładać babcine papucie żeby mi przypadkiem lakieru na moich wymarzonych deskach nie porysowały...

----------


## kemot_p

Kwestia gustu. Ja mam w mieszkaniu na dole panele, na górze klepkę jesionową i wiem czego chcę w domu. Co więcej wizyta w sklepie z wykończeniami podłogi tylko utwierdziła nas w tym przekonaniu. 
Z jakiego drewna masz te deski w pokoju córki? Bo u mnie w domu rodzice mają parkiet z dębu i po 20 latach nie ma praktycznie zniszczeń.

----------


## Kaizen

> Najbardziej podoba mu się klasyczny parkiet, ale nie nadaje się do podłogowki.


Większość sprzedawców tak twierdzi. Ale chyba żyją w epoce gdzie budynki były ocieplane pustką powietrzną między warstwami suporka i podłoga miała temperaturę ze 35*.


Ja podbudowany starym filmem FM:


na 99% wybiorę lite drewno w sypialniach. Ponieważ pomieszczenia małe, to raczej mały format (ale też lepiej powinien taki pracować na podłogówce) - 70, max 90mm szerokości. Merbau wychodzi mi jakieś 10% drożej, niż dąb... Więc pewnie zagości merbau.




> Szczególnie że z drewnem i tak się nie ma bezpośredniego kontaktu, bo i tak jest na nim warstwa lakieru -- lakieru, który się przeraźliwie niszczy i trzeba kupę roboty aby drewno utrzymać w stanie wyjściowym.


Naprawa olejowanego parkietu czy desek jest banalnie prosta. A i porysowane nabierają bardziej uroku.
Fakt, łatwiej uszkodzić niż płytkę. Ale w sypialni trudno uszkodzić. Za to drewno olejowane łatwo naprawić.

Lubię drewno. Jednak tam, gdzie grozi mu woda, rysy, iskry - czyli łazienki i cała strefa dzienna będzie imitacja drewna. W sypialniach lite drewno.

Dodatkowo zaleta drewna jest taka, że zwiększa akumulacyjność wylewki i stabilizuje temperaturę. W sypialni to istotniejsze, bo brak zysków bytowych, grzanie prądem w taniej strefie to głównie noc (więc lepiej, żeby podłoga wolniej oddawała ciepło). W salonie czy łazienkach i tak "dogrzeję" CWU, gotując, oglądając TV czy robiąc kawę - a to wszystko w czasie operowania słońca. Więc szybciej salon przegrzeję dawno po wyłączeniu ogrzewania z innych źródeł ciepła, niż podłogówką.

Panele miałem przez trzy lata. Niby fajnie. Niby na ścieranie odporne. Ale nieodporne na moją niezdarność. Jak mi coś upadło czy przejechałem gwoździem, który wylazł z jakiegoś mebla to wygląda to paskudnie i naprawa to wymiana panela. Nigdy więcej paneli.

----------


## agb

Jak ktoś bierze majstra co leje lakier z wiadra i rozprowadza go potem wałkiem, to później nie czuje kontaktu z drewnem  :roll eyes:  Nigdy nie miałem w salonie płytek i nie planuję. Może być beton, lub cokolwiek innego "zimnego", ale nie płytki.

----------


## annatulipanna

Gdyby nie ta różnorodność potrzeb i wyborów, świat byłby nudny  :sick: 
Ważne, żeby nie narzucać innym swojego "widzi mi się" i szanować odmienność, nawet, jeśli wydaje nam się to "durnotą". A z tym coś ciężko... i w realu... i na forum.
Ja, na ten przykład, próbowałam rozjaśnić moim budującym się przyjaciołom, że dzisiaj kotłownia i palenie w piecu się nie opłaca oraz, że przy założeniach szczelnego i ciepłego domu, WG nie ma racji bytu. Wspomniałam o tym dwa razy i nie ciągnęłam tematu, bo to ich dom i ich sprawa, a nie byli zainteresowani. Chociaż kusiło mnie, żeby jeszcze ich podręczyć  :wink:  bo bardzo ich lubię.
Na kotłownię (oddzielny budynek) nie starczyło im kasy i mają PC. Dziś nie rozumieją, jak mogli chcieć bawić się w palaczy. No i po pierwszej zimie w nowym domu, czeka ich montaż WM. Lało się z anemostatów, WG nie działała i będzie remont. Ale nic na siłę  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

> Większość sprzedawców tak twierdzi. Ale chyba żyją w epoce gdzie budynki były ocieplane pustką powietrzną między warstwami suporka i podłoga miała temperaturę ze 35*.


Klasyczny parkiet ma 22mm. Projektant naszego domu przewidział na podłogówce okładzinę drewnianą 12mm, twierdząc, że to jest optimum, a przy grubszej warstwie będą niepotrzebne komplikacje (wyższa temperatura zasilania, gęściej rurki) i że nie ma sensu. 
Co do gatunków to oczywiście dąb, ale też podoba nam się orzech amerykański, cenowo podobnie do merbau. 
Okładzinę kupisz w markecie, czy w sklepie specjalizującym się tylko w drewnie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Okładzinę kupisz w markecie, czy w sklepie specjalizującym się tylko w drewnie?


Nie kupuję w marketach. Dałem się przekonać wielu już wykonawcom, że ze świecą szukać firmy, która do marketów nie chrzci produktów, żeby zejść z ceny. Podobno Sika jest taką firmą.
Do tego chcę surowe dechy które po ułożeniu zostaną wycyklinowane i zaolejowane. I tu znowu robi się problem, bo mało takich na rynku. Najczęściej polakierowane na gotowo. Niby na gotowo - a różnice w wysokości klepek po ułożeniu maskują fazowaniem. Wolałbym na gładko.

I tak przy okazji - jak przy płytkach nie znalazłem żadnej (nawet bardzo drogiej) oferty na płytki z ułożeniem z 8% VAT, tak to przy drewnie standard. Czemu żaden glazurnik nie dostrzega, że może jeszcze zarobić 15% wartości materiału? Albo i więcej, bo pewnie będzie miał maksymalne zniżki?

----------


## martingg

ja mam teraz w mieszkaniu panel tylko troche drozszy niz 30 czy 40 pln i sobie je bardzo chwale nie raz cos na niego upadło, wygląda jak deska od zawsze mi się podobały  :wink:  jakbym miał robić w domu to moze bym sie na nie jeszcze raz skusił 

kronopol dąb wiedeński
https://static02.domzpomyslem.pl/fil...ooring,big.jpg
https://static02.domzpomyslem.pl/fil...ring,large.jpg

----------


## Doli.

> I tak przy okazji - jak przy płytkach nie znalazłem żadnej (nawet bardzo drogiej) oferty na płytki z ułożeniem z 8% VAT, tak to przy drewnie standard. Czemu żaden glazurnik nie dostrzega, że może jeszcze zarobić 15% wartości materiału? Albo i więcej, bo pewnie będzie miał maksymalne zniżki?


Jeśli te 15% wychodzi Ci z różnicy na VAT między stawkami 23% i 8% to jesteś w błędzie. Żaden (uczciwy) przedsiębiorca, nie zarabia, ani nie traci na VAT bo:
1. Najpierw kupuje płytki w hurtowni z VAT 23% i płaci te 23% VAT, dajmy na to płytki za 100zł netto + 23,00 VAT.
2. Potem sprzedaje Ci te płytki na 8% VAT i dostaje od Ciebie 8% VAT, czyli płacisz mu 100zł netto i 8zł VAT.
On wydał na ten materiał 123zł, a Ty mu zapłaciłeś 108zł - czyli na pierwszy rzut oka jest stratny 15zł.
3. A w deklaracji VAT miesięcznej sobie rozlicza to tak (o ile zakup i sprzedaż dokonane były tego samego miesiąca): VAT należny do zapłaty 8zł, minus VAT z zakupów 23zł, wychodzi do zwrotu 15zł. I na te 15zł (15%) od US musi czekać 60 dni. I jeszcze spodziewać się kontroli. Interes życia. Dlatego wiele firm nie chce się bawić w sprzedaż usługi z materiałem.

Jakkolwiek nie liczyć sprzedaż usługi z materiałem zawsze generuje dla przedsiębiorcy podatek VAT do zwrotu. Nawet jakby nasz przedsiębiorca z przykładu dostał rabat 30% i w hurtowni zapłacił 70zł + 16,10zł VAT to i tak w ogólnym rozrachunku miesięcznym jest w plecy o 8zł. Na które musi czekać. No i jeszcze dodatkowy koszt w postaci podwyższonej stawki dla księgowej za udział w ewentualnej kontroli  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

> I tak przy okazji - jak przy płytkach nie znalazłem żadnej (nawet bardzo drogiej) oferty na płytki z ułożeniem z 8% VAT, tak to przy drewnie standard. Czemu żaden glazurnik nie dostrzega, że może jeszcze zarobić 15% wartości materiału? Albo i więcej, bo pewnie będzie miał maksymalne zniżki?


Jedni budują na 8, inni na 23% VAT, a jeszcze inni tak:
http://mobile.natemat.pl/202951,zwyk...iona-fachowcow

----------


## Wekto

> Drewno robiło się w starych budynkach z kalafiorami, właśnie dlatego że było "ciepłe", albo bo płytki były obleśne. Teraz, z obecną technologią tworzenia płytek, w nowych energooszczędnych domach z podłogówką stosowanie prawdziwego drewna, poza świadomością że się je ma,  jest pozbawione sensu...


Jeśli pomieszkasz i nie będziesz kurczliwie trzymał się wersji, że "skoro zrobiłem to muszę zaciskać zęby i mówić wszystkim, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie" to zmienisz zdanie. W kwestii czy to płytek wszędzie (zwłaszcza wczesną jesienią/późną wiosną) czy fixów wszędzie gdzie się da. To tylko takie dwa rozwiązania, które mi na szybko przychodzą do głowy a które mają się nijak do komfortu mieszkania w domu energooszczędny czy pasywnym, w którym już mieszkamy.

----------


## agb

> Jeśli te 15% wychodzi Ci z różnicy na VAT między stawkami 23% i 8% to jesteś w błędzie. Żaden (uczciwy) przedsiębiorca, nie zarabia, ani nie traci na VAT bo:
> 1. Najpierw kupuje płytki w hurtowni z VAT 23% i płaci te 23% VAT, dajmy na to płytki za 100zł netto + 23,00 VAT.
> 2. Potem sprzedaje Ci te płytki na 8% VAT i dostaje od Ciebie 8% VAT, czyli płacisz mu 100zł netto i 8zł VAT.
> On wydał na ten materiał 123zł, a Ty mu zapłaciłeś 108zł - czyli na pierwszy rzut oka jest stratny 15zł.
> 3. A w deklaracji VAT miesięcznej sobie rozlicza to tak (o ile zakup i sprzedaż dokonane były tego samego miesiąca): VAT należny do zapłaty 8zł, minus VAT z zakupów 23zł, wychodzi do zwrotu 15zł. I na te 15zł (15%) od US musi czekać 60 dni. I jeszcze spodziewać się kontroli. Interes życia. Dlatego wiele firm nie chce się bawić w sprzedaż usługi z materiałem.
> 
> Jakkolwiek nie liczyć sprzedaż usługi z materiałem zawsze generuje dla przedsiębiorcy podatek VAT do zwrotu. Nawet jakby nasz przedsiębiorca z przykładu dostał rabat 30% i w hurtowni zapłacił 70zł + 16,10zł VAT to i tak w ogólnym rozrachunku miesięcznym jest w plecy o 8zł. Na które musi czekać. No i jeszcze dodatkowy koszt w postaci podwyższonej stawki dla księgowej za udział w ewentualnej kontroli


Ale dojdzie mu należny od roboty  :smile:  W dalszym ciągu jednak wyjdzie nadpłata  :wink: 




> Jeśli pomieszkasz i nie będziesz kurczliwie trzymał się wersji, że "skoro zrobiłem to muszę zaciskać zęby i mówić wszystkim, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie" to zmienisz zdanie. W kwestii czy to płytek wszędzie (zwłaszcza wczesną jesienią/późną wiosną) czy fixów wszędzie gdzie się da. To tylko takie dwa rozwiązania, które mi na szybko przychodzą do głowy a które mają się nijak do komfortu mieszkania w domu energooszczędny czy pasywnym, w którym już mieszkamy.


o to to to, dlatego ja z fixów na 99% porezygnowałem. W każdej sypialni coś się będzie chociaż uchylać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakkolwiek nie liczyć sprzedaż usługi z materiałem zawsze generuje dla przedsiębiorcy podatek VAT do zwrotu. Nawet jakby nasz przedsiębiorca z przykładu dostał rabat 30% i w hurtowni zapłacił 70zł + 16,10zł VAT to i tak w ogólnym rozrachunku miesięcznym jest w plecy o 8zł. Na które musi czekać. No i jeszcze dodatkowy koszt w postaci podwyższonej stawki dla księgowej za udział w ewentualnej kontroli


Po pierwsze - rzadko wychodzi do zwrotu jak robocizna droższa od materiałów. A tak jest przy kaflach.
Po drugie - jakoś nie przeszkadza to sprzedawcom podłóg drewnianych z montażem. A tam proporcje kosztów takie, że zwroty większe.
Po trzecie - jak księgowa chce dopłaty za kontrolę, to trzeba zmienić księgową
Po czwarte - przy małych zwrotach (jak już się przydażą), a takie mają mikrofirmy glazurników, prawdopodobieństo kontroli jet takie samo, jak bez zwrotu.
Po piąte - jak już są regularne, duże zwroty, to są ze dwie-trzy kontrole i potem spokój. Bo fiskus się uczy, że taka specyfika firmy.

Co do liczenia jak materialy kosztują 100zł netto i robocizna 100zł, to mogę zapłacić 123zł+108zł, czyli razem 231zł z czego 31zl dostanie fiskus, albo zapłacić tylko 16zł fiskusowi (216 zł brutto), a zaszczedzonymi 15zl podzielić sie z wykonawcą.

Gdyby naliczony VAT był 23zł, a należny 16zł, to mialby 7zł do zwrotu. Ale przecież kupuje paliwo, naprawy auta, materialy eksploatacyjne itp. I od tego co najmniej połowę VAT też odlicza. Kupuje narzędzia, usługi, szkolenia i inne rzeczy - tu odlicza cały VAT. Wiec w praktyce nie będzie zwrotów VATu.

Co innego, jakby chciał zanizać koszty robocizny.

Że 100zł/m2 kafli za robociznę to dużo? Jak policzysz wszystko (szlifowanie na 45*, wycinanie otworów, montaż drobiazgów itp.), to nawet tanio w dzisiejszych czasach.

Przez kilka lat współprowadziłem biuro rachunkowe. Nie ucz ojca dzieci robić  :wink:

----------


## maaszak

> Ja z kolei nie mam zamiaru ograniczać siebie czy gości na ew. imprezach i kazać wystrojonym kobietkom zakładać babcine papucie żeby mi przypadkiem lakieru na moich wymarzonych deskach nie porysowały...


Mam w mieszkaniu w salonie deskę barlinecką i zupełnie nie ograniczam siebie ani gości ani tym bardziej dwójki dzieci. Fakt, że taka deska jest delikatniejsza niż sztuczny panel (o płytkach nie wspominając) - łatwo robią się wgniotki. Ale na co dzień nie żyję z nosem przy podłodze, więc to nie przeszkadza. Po ośmiu latach użytkowania fakt, przy drzwiach od przedpokoju, gdzie chodzi się chyba najwięcej w dodatku często jeszcze w butach - tu pojawiły się już ciemniejsze ryski (ale też trzeba na kolana żeby były widoczne). Gdybym miał dwa razy większe mieszkanie to pewnie w tym jednym miejscu deska byłaby mniej zniszczona.
Mam porównanie deski i zwykłych paneli - powiem, że komfort deski (i nie chodzi tylko o "ciepłość", bo chodzę zawsze w papciach, więc zimna czy ciepła podłoga mi lata  :smile: ) jest bez porównania... na zwykły panel zdecydowałbym się chyba tylko na poddaszu nieużytkowym  :smile: 

Ogólnie lubię drewno i w przyszłym domu chcę taką samą podłogę (salon, sypialnie). Ale lubię połączenia różnych materiałów, więc np. przy drzwiach tarasowych w salonie ułożę pas gresu dla kontrastu. Niedawno miałem też fazę na kafle imitujące drewno, ale powoli mi się "odwiduje" takie udawanie, bo ładne płytki dobrej jakości kosztują sporo więcej a wartość dodana (typu duża odporność) prawie żadna dla mnie osobiście. Jedynie dla dużej łazienki pójdę na kompromis i tam na podłodze przewiduję drewnopodobne płytki, bo mi się takie połączenie podobało zanim to stało się modne  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Czyli na czasie  mój ojciec jest glazurnikiem i nie spotkał względnie dobrej płytki dłuższej niż 60 cm powyżej to już jest dramat z trzymaniem wymiarów ale cóż ... Powodzenia


Nie jest źle , tyle trzeba szukać rektyfikowanych ...

Nasze wszystkie gresy były właśnie takie , bo wszystko układane na cienką fugę ...

W małej łazience mamy gresy o długości 90cm i wszystko na cienką fugę z przesunięciem  :smile:

----------


## martingg

pierwsze słyszę  :wink:  nie byłem świadom istnienia tego procesu  :smile:  i wszystkie płytki były równe?

----------


## Doli.

> Po pierwsze - rzadko wychodzi do zwrotu jak robocizna droższa od materiałów. A tak jest przy kaflach.
> Po drugie - jakoś nie przeszkadza to sprzedawcom podłóg drewnianych z montażem. A tam proporcje kosztów takie, że zwroty większe.
> Po trzecie - jak księgowa chce dopłaty za kontrolę, to trzeba zmienić księgową
> Po czwarte - przy małych zwrotach (jak już się przydażą), a takie mają mikrofirmy glazurników, prawdopodobieństo kontroli jet takie samo, jak bez zwrotu.
> Po piąte - jak już są regularne, duże zwroty, to są ze dwie-trzy kontrole i potem spokój. Bo fiskus się uczy, że taka specyfika firmy.
> 
> Co do liczenia jak materialy kosztują 100zł netto i robocizna 100zł, to mogę zapłacić 123zł+108zł, czyli razem 231zł z czego 31zl dostanie fiskus, albo zapłacić tylko 16zł fiskusowi (216 zł brutto), a zaszczedzonymi 15zl podzielić sie z wykonawcą.
> 
> Gdyby naliczony VAT był 23zł, a należny 16zł, to mialby 7zł do zwrotu. Ale przecież kupuje paliwo, naprawy auta, materialy eksploatacyjne itp. I od tego co najmniej połowę VAT też odlicza. Kupuje narzędzia, usługi, szkolenia i inne rzeczy - tu odlicza cały VAT. Wiec w praktyce nie będzie zwrotów VATu.
> ...


1. Żeby należny i naliczony się bilansowały to robocizna powinna być ok 2 razy droższa od materiałów. Ze wzoru wynika to następującego: 0,23M(ateriał) = [R(obota) + M(ateriał)] x 0,08
Przy cenie robocizny 75zł/m2 można oczywiście nakupować sobie kafli za 30zł/m2, ale nie wszyscy tak robią. W praktyce naliczony wychodzi większy od należnego prawie zawsze. A jeszcze dochodzą inne koszty generujące naliczony, jak sam słusznie zauważyłeś.

2. Jak komuś nie przeszkadza to co tu dyskutować. Rozmawiamy o przypadkach kiedy jednak przeszkadza.

3. Standardowa opłata, chyba, że ktoś to ma wliczone w miesięczną opłatę - tak czy tak, jest to wliczone w cenę usługi księgowej. A jak ktoś tego nie wlicza i asystuje w kontrolach charytatywnie to ja nie mam więcej pytań. W końcu to nie mój czas.

4. Wszystko zależy od US - są urzędy które łagodniej podchodzą do zwrotów, a są takie, że kontrola jest może nie miesiąc w miesiąc, ale cyklicznie i regularnie.




> Gdyby naliczony VAT był 23zł, a należny 16zł, to mialby 7zł do zwrotu. Ale przecież kupuje paliwo, naprawy auta, materialy eksploatacyjne itp. I od tego co najmniej połowę VAT też odlicza. Kupuje narzędzia, usługi, szkolenia i inne rzeczy - tu odlicza cały VAT. Wiec w praktyce nie będzie zwrotów VATu.


Coś tu nie gra w powyższym przykładzie. Jak już na etapie _zakup materiału, sprzedaż usługi z materiałem_ jest zwrot, to "dorzucenie" kolejnych wydatków do naliczonego tylko ten zwrot powiększy.

*Epilog:* większość podatników boi się US i podatków, i nie chce mieć z nimi wspólnego nic więcej ponad to, co musi. Do tego wielu z nich sprzedaje na czarno i wolą żeby US się nimi nie interesował. Jak wiesz VAT jest podatkiem konsumenta, a nie przedsiębiorcy, bo teoretycznie dla przedsiębiorcy jest on neutralny. Kto zyskuje na niższym VAT przy zakupie materiału z usługą? Konsument. Zatem większość przedsiębiorców nie będzie brało na siebie dodatkowej roboty, żeby dać niższą cenę. Ze zwrotami nie mają problemu firmy płynne finansowo, pracujące całkowicie legalnie, nie mające (prawie) nic do ukrycia. Tyle ode mnie w kwestii czemu glazurnicy nie sprzedają materiału z usługą.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Dla Ciebie Arturo wszystko co jest inaczej niż u ciebie to "durnota". Czytac się już tego nie da. Też będę miał płytki w całym domu. Ktoś chce to może mieć nawet linoleum jego sprawa ale na pewno nie nazwę tego głupotą.


A może chodzi po prostu o KASĘ ?

Dobry gres wysokiej jakości + profesjonalny montaż to ciągle spory wydatek  , dla wielu zbyt wysoki i wybierają sporo tańszy materiał - panel "drewniany" który można mieć z montażem za cenę kilka (naście) razy niższą ...

W cieplejszych krajach kafle (kamień) na podłodze to standard , bo w czasie upałów lekko chłodnawa podłoga jest bardzo przyjemna w użytkowaniu ...

----------


## Doli.

Jeszcze jedna kwestia do tematu glazurników i już naprawdę kończę  :wink:  Większość z przedsiębiorców budowlanych jest na ryczałcie, więc sprzedaż materiału z usługą to dla nich również większy podatek dochodowy.

----------


## Kamila.

> A może chodzi po prostu o KASĘ ?


Jeśli chodzi po prostu o kasę to moim skromnym zdaniem nie wypada pisać że ktoś kto ma coś innego niż ja, cechuje się "durnotą".
Jeśli kogoś stać na marmur i jest świadomy jego zalet i wad to czemu ma go nie "rzucić" na podłogi?
A jeśli ktoś może sobie pozwolić na zwykłą wykładzinę pcv to oznacza że jest bardziej czy mniej durnowaty? 
Takich "a jeśli" przy całej budowie domu są tysiące...
Przecież nie ma obowiązku komentowania cudzych pomysłów, jest to jedynie dobra wola i chęć dzielenia się doświadczeniem  :big tongue: 
No i sposób w jaki został skomentowany post Doli... brak słów. :sick:  :sick:  :sick:

----------


## kaszpir007

> pierwsze słyszę  nie byłem świadom istnienia tego procesu  i wszystkie płytki były równe?


Oczywiście.

Rektyfikowane musza mieć dokładność wymiarów do 0,2mm i kąty między bokami równe 90 stopni.

Zwykłe płytki kalibrowane mogą się różnić od siebie do 0,6% długości płytki czyli w przypadku płytek 60x60 różnica w wymiarach pomiędzy płytkami może wynosić nawet do 7,2mm !
Odchylenie w poziomie do 5% i kąty płytki (ochylenie od kąta prostego) też około 0,6% ...

Więc szansa na kupna równych kafli kalibrowanych jest bardzo mała i po to się stosuje szerokie fugi aby nierówności i niedoskonalości "zgubić" ..

----------


## marcin225

> A może chodzi po prostu o KASĘ ?
> 
> ..


Aha. Dlatego , że chodzi o kasę to w uzasadnieniu autor pisał o zimnych kaflach? Zresztą nieważne o co chodzi ale jak się wygłasza swoje poglądy. Jak ktoś pisze, że coś jest "durnotą" to de facto uważa  osobę która tak robi  za "durną" . Nie uważasz , że wybór materiału na podłogę to mocno indywidualna sprawa i każdy może sobie położyć co mu się podoba?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Aha. Dlatego , że chodzi o kasę to w uzasadnieniu autor pisał o zimnych kaflach? Zresztą nieważne o co chodzi ale jak się wygłasza swoje poglądy. Jak ktoś pisze, że coś jest "durnotą" to de facto uważa  osobę która tak robi  za "durną" . Nie uważasz , że wybór materiału na podłogę to mocno indywidualna sprawa i każdy może sobie położyć co mu się podoba?


Wiesz czasami szuka się "uzasadnień" dla swoich decyzji  i na siłę szuka wad,

Dla mnie to kwestia indywidualna co kto ma na podłodze ...

Nie oceniam bo to kwestia indywidualna i każdy ma swoje preferencje i wymagania i ... gust.

Obecnie jest taki wybór materiałów że każdy coś dla siebie znajdzie i dla swojego portfela ...

Budowa i urządzanie domu to sztuka negocjacji i sztuka wyborów, bo nie zawsze można sobie pozwolić na to co by się chciało , ale też trzeba uważać bo przy szukaniu oszczędności można przesadzić  :smile:

----------


## agb

> Gdyby naliczony VAT był 23zł, a należny 16zł, to mialby 7zł do zwrotu. Ale przecież kupuje paliwo, naprawy auta, materialy eksploatacyjne itp. I od tego co najmniej połowę VAT też odlicza. Kupuje narzędzia, usługi, szkolenia i inne rzeczy - tu odlicza cały VAT. Wiec w praktyce nie będzie zwrotów VATu.






> Przez kilka lat współprowadziłem biuro rachunkowe. Nie ucz ojca dzieci robić


Dla potencjalnych klientów dobrze, że już nie prowadzisz...  :ohmy:  Szkoda tylko tych, którym prowadziłeś.

----------


## martingg

> Oczywiście.
> 
> Rektyfikowane musza mieć dokładność wymiarów do 0,2mm i kąty między bokami równe 90 stopni.
> 
> Zwykłe płytki kalibrowane mogą się różnić od siebie do 0,6% długości płytki czyli w przypadku płytek 60x60 różnica w wymiarach pomiędzy płytkami może wynosić nawet do 7,2mm !
> Odchylenie w poziomie do 5% i kąty płytki (ochylenie od kąta prostego) też około 0,6% ...
> 
> Więc szansa na kupna równych kafli kalibrowanych jest bardzo mała i po to się stosuje szerokie fugi aby nierówności i niedoskonalości "zgubić" ..


ciekawe ciekawe  :smile:  ciekawe tylko jak w przypadku tych płytek o efekt "wygiecia" tzn kiedy srodek jest troche "głębiej" od początku i końca płytki po bokach ale tego juz sie nie przeskoczyc  :smile:  tak czy siak dzieki za uswiadomienie ze cos takiego istnieje bede w przyszlosci szukałtylko takich  :wink:  a widziałem na allegro ze nie są w cale tak strasznie drogie ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> ciekawe ciekawe  ciekawe tylko jak w przypadku tych płytek o efekt "wygiecia" tzn kiedy srodek jest troche "głębiej" od początku i końca płytki po bokach ale tego juz sie nie przeskoczyc  tak czy siak dzieki za uswiadomienie ze cos takiego istnieje bede w przyszlosci szukałtylko takich  a widziałem na allegro ze nie są w cale tak strasznie drogie ...


Myślę że "wygięcia" to problem głównie ceramiki i gres raczej tego problemu nie ma , ale może się mylę ...

My kupowaliśmy różny gres i każdy jaki braliśmy był rektyfikowany i nie był on z najwyższe półki cenowej a raczej "ekonomiczny".

Jest trochę droższy , ale czasami przy dużo formatowych gresach to jest już standard ...

----------


## martingg

przeglądam z ciekawości i ceny nie sa straszne 50pln+, koło 100pln m2 jest już całkiem spory wybór

----------


## Pytajnick

W temacie krzywizn płytek - jak ktoś chce, bym mu je kładł, to najpierw pytam w jaki sposób, bo jeśli chce mieć np przesunięte karo, to nagle może się okazać, że można się potknąć na styku "garba" i krawędzi płytki w tym układzie, kiedy jest wygięta tak -  :sad:  
Zawsze jeżdżę z klientem i oglądam co ma zamiar kupić. Proste przyłożenie płytek do siebie mówi wszystko.
Najrówniejsze jakie widziałem to...chiński gres polerowany  :smile:

----------


## Papucy

Mała ciekawostka temp .zew. 27 stopni

----------


## swieja

Hejka ludzie. Czy zastanawialiście się już nad armaturą do łazienki? Część na pewno tak. Czy kupujecie wszystko z jednej serii? Próbuję znaleźć jakąś serię, która by mi się podobała a jednocześnie, oprócz prysznica i kranu przy zlewie, miała bidetkę, czyli ten mały prysznic koło WC. Coś komuś wpadło w oko?

----------


## Doli.

> Hejka ludzie. Czy zastanawialiście się już nad armaturą do łazienki? Część na pewno tak. Czy kupujecie wszystko z jednej serii? Próbuję znaleźć jakąś serię, która by mi się podobała a jednocześnie, oprócz prysznica i kranu przy zlewie, miała bidetkę, czyli ten mały prysznic koło WC. Coś komuś wpadło w oko?


Powinniśmy powoli się za to zabierać, ale jakoś nam nie wychodzi  :wink:  Z misek WC podoba mi się Roca Gap Rimless.

----------


## martingg

> Powinniśmy powoli się za to zabierać, ale jakoś nam nie wychodzi  Z misek WC podoba mi się Roca Gap Rimless.


mam w mieszkaniu w sumie spoko, trzyma się co na ceneo wytykano jako problem z tą miską (może źle montowali?) problem mam z jej deską, wymienili nam zawiasy po 6msc? skrzypiały niemiłosiernie minął od tego rok i problem "czasem" znowu powraca ale rzadko ... deska to 50% ceny miski ... tja ...

----------


## martingg

> Hejka ludzie. Czy zastanawialiście się już nad armaturą do łazienki? Część na pewno tak. Czy kupujecie wszystko z jednej serii? Próbuję znaleźć jakąś serię, która by mi się podobała a jednocześnie, oprócz prysznica i kranu przy zlewie, miała bidetkę, czyli ten mały prysznic koło WC. Coś komuś wpadło w oko?


sugerowałem sie producentem, beterie mam hansgrohe, umywalki roca, stelaż grohe

----------


## swieja

*Doli.* WC to samo mam wybrane  :smile:  Cieszę się, że ktoś wpadł na genialny pomysł zrobienia toalety bez kołnierza. 

Na razie muszę kupić kafle na ściany. Po wylewkach, za dwa tygodnie mąż chce już zacząć je układać. Kafle na podłogę już mam od dawna w garażu. Umywalkę i szafkę też już wybrałam. Tylko ta nieszczęsna armatura mi została... Nie umiem się połapać w tych firmach i ich seriach  :roll eyes: 

*martingg* ale czy zwracałeś uwagę na to, żeby armatura była też z jednej serii? 

Czy to w ogóle musi być tak super do siebie dopasowane? 
Perfekcjonizm nie daje mi żyć  :wink:

----------


## martingg

nie, po prostu wziąłem o ten  :big grin:  zresztą mam oddzielnie wc i łazienke w mieszkaniu wiec conajwyzej mogłem się sugerować serią w łazience gdzie jest bateria wannowa i umywalkowa ...

teraz spojrzałem że przez przypadek są tej samej serii ... Hansgrohe Logis  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Hejka ludzie. Czy zastanawialiście się już nad armaturą do łazienki? Część na pewno tak. Czy kupujecie wszystko z jednej serii? Próbuję znaleźć jakąś serię, która by mi się podobała a jednocześnie, oprócz prysznica i kranu przy zlewie, miała bidetkę, czyli ten mały prysznic koło WC. Coś komuś wpadło w oko?


Ja mam baterię prysznicową i umywalkową z tej samej serii. Bateria wannowa mi się nie podobała, więc kupiłam innej firmy, ale model pasujący do pozostałych. Bateria bidetkowa, jeszcze innej firmy (tutaj wybór jest ograniczony i niewiele serii ma w swoim składzie takie baterie). Ale bez problemu dobierzesz wizualnie do pozostałych elementów  :wink: 

Ps. Ja też mam miskę Roca Gap  :wink:  Pisali o niej, że jest nie najlepiej wyprofilowana i brak kołnierza powoduje wychlapywanie wody, podczas spłukiwania. U mnie nie wychlapuje  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

Nie uważam, żeby armatura z tej samej serii była konieczna. Jak wybiorę to co mi się spodoba i będzie funkcjonalne. Np. koniecznie umywalkę ze spadkiem a nie płaską, bo wiecznie stoi w niej woda.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie uważam, żeby armatura z tej samej serii była konieczna. Jak wybiorę to co mi się spodoba i będzie funkcjonalne. Np. koniecznie umywalkę ze spadkiem a nie płaską, bo wiecznie stoi w niej woda.


Głupio będzie wyglądała bateria wannowa w kolorze inox a umywalkowa w chromie...Podobnie ma się rzecz z wanną i umywalką,wanna ostro ścięta a umywalka jajko i miska też jajko albo kwadrat.To się gryzie poprostu.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Doli ma pewnie na myśli elementy różnych serii, ale jednak wizualnie spójne.

----------


## freethinker

Dwa pytanka:
1. Od groma hurtowni od armatury i płytek proponuje układ - bierzecie u nas wszystko, a my wam za to damy za darmo projekt. W sumie nie brzmi to jakoś kompletnie bez sensu, zważywszy, że w przypadku łazienki jest wiele możliwości aranżacji i architekt wnętrz by się przydał. Wchodziliście w takie propozycje?
2. Metodą pi razy drzwi doszedłem do wniosku,. że Panasonic 12 KW (nie TCap) będzie ok. Facet od pomp przekonuje mnie, że lepiej dać dwa tysiące więcej i wziąć 16 kW. Wiem, że zaraz mnie tu paru chciałoby zjeść za to pi razy drzwi, ale czy są jakieś rozsądne powody do nieprzewymiarowywania pompy inwertorowej?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dwa pytanka:
> 1. Od groma hurtowni od armatury i płytek proponuje układ - bierzecie u nas wszystko, a my wam za to damy za darmo projekt. W sumie nie brzmi to jakoś kompletnie bez sensu, zważywszy, że w przypadku łazienki jest wiele możliwości aranżacji i architekt wnętrz by się przydał. Wchodziliście w takie propozycje?


Ja skorzystałam z takiej oferty. Wielu forumowiczów, przede mną również. Wstrzeliłam się w płytki, które były w promocji, więc jakoś strasznie nie przepłaciłam w stosunku do cen internetowych. A jaki komfort z aranżacją  :wink:  Do tego wyliczają Ci dokładnie, ile jakich płytek potrzebujesz. Rozrysowują dokładny układ płytek na ścianach i podłogach, żeby ustalić, gdzie lepiej będą wyglądały płytki cięte i jakie zrobić przesunięcie, jeśli takowe występuje. Nie widzę minusów takiego rozwiązania, o ile ceny materiałów nie są sztucznie wywindowane.

----------


## freethinker

Świetnie, no to dziękuję za opinię, annatulipanna. Też mi się wydaje, że to niegłupi pomysł, ale czekałem na zdanie kogoś, kto skorzystał.

----------


## Arturo72

> 2. Metodą pi razy drzwi doszedłem do wniosku,. że Panasonic 12 KW (nie TCap) będzie ok. Facet od pomp przekonuje mnie, że lepiej dać dwa tysiące więcej i wziąć 16 kW. Wiem, że zaraz mnie tu paru chciałoby zjeść za to pi razy drzwi, ale czy są jakieś rozsądne powody do nieprzewymiarowywania pompy inwertorowej?


Żadnych

----------


## Papucy

Hej ile cm mam wjechać styro na ramę okna, czy 3 cm będzie ok? Okna mam lekko wysunięte poza lico ściany, rozumiem że mam dojechać styro do ramy okna a (20 cm ) a potem dokleić paski wokół okna ? Wykonawca twierdzi że 2 cm będzie wystarczająco bo ramy nie będzie widać.

----------


## annatulipanna

Papucy, im więcej najedziesz styro na okna tym cieplej. Ale też nie ma co przesadzać, bo jednak estetyka, też ma znaczenie. IMO 2 cm to minimum (sama mam tyle).
Jednak nie kuś się na jakieś doklejanie styropianu do ramy. Lepiej wytnij w krawędziach płyt styropianowych wyżłobienie na wysunięte okno i klej całe płyty. Inaczej raczej nie unikniesz mostków. Trochę z tym zabawy, ale do zrobienia. the_anonim wyczyniał arcyrzeźbienie w styro  :smile:

----------


## laurap

Ja miała korzystać z rozwiązania projektu przy okazji zakupu płytek. Jednak, jak zobaczyłam te projekty to szybko szukałam projektantki. I się nie zawiodłam. Poza tym mi zależało na precyzyjnym rozplanowaniu przyłączy itd.

Co do armatury, to my wybieramy różne firmy. Póki co mamy wybraną wannę bo przed wylewkami chcieliśmy już dokładnie usadowić ją z odpływami i baterię wannową z tego samego powodu. Zestawy podtynkowe również wybrane. Reszta będzie wybierana potem. Wiem jedynie jakiego producenta nie wybiorę. Moje umywalki z Koło po 7 latach wyglądają tragicznie. Całe są popękane...

My jesteśmy na etapie tynków. Gipsowe wyglądają całkiem nieźle. Zastanawiamy się czy będzie w ogóle sens je gładzić. Jeszcze miesiąc i myślę że zaczniemy wykończeniówkę

----------


## freethinker

U mnie też tynki wewnętrzne są ok, pewnie zrezygnuję z gładzi i powinienem poważnie myśleć o wykończeniówce, ale mam okropny problem z tynkami zewnętrznymi. Całkowity brak możliwości realizacji ze względu na brak ludzi. Właściwie już pogodziłem się z zamknięciem budowy do czasu kryzysu w budowlance, może na kilka lat (nie wiem, co bank na to  :smile:  ). No i zastanawiam się, do którego momentu to ciągnąć. Dom będzie stał nieogrzewany i do końca nieocieplony. Mam przyłącza i hydraulikę. Co z tym kwasem robić, nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## swieja

*freethinker* ja nie bardzo rozumiem co u ciebie z tą elewacją. Normalnie musisz przecież ocieplić i zaciągnąć klejem. Potem na to tynk, który póki co możesz odpuścić. A nie ma to żadnego znaczenia jeśli chodzi o wykańczanie środka i mieszkanie w domu. Poza tym, nie rozumiem też o co chodzi z tym tynkiem. Przecież okładzina drewniana jest w tej chwili dosyć popularna, nie sądzę by ktoś robił jakieś inne tynki pod spodem. No nie rozumiem za Chiny twoich rozterek  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

> *freethinker* ja nie bardzo rozumiem co u ciebie z tą elewacją. Normalnie musisz przecież ocieplić i zaciągnąć klejem. Potem na to tynk, który póki co możesz odpuścić. A nie ma to żadnego znaczenia jeśli chodzi o wykańczanie środka i mieszkanie w domu. Poza tym, nie rozumiem też o co chodzi z tym tynkiem. Przecież okładzina drewniana jest w tej chwili dosyć popularna, nie sądzę by ktoś robił jakieś inne tynki pod spodem. No nie rozumiem za Chiny twoich rozterek


Ciężko to zrozumieć, bo sobie wymyśliłem technologię popularną 40 lat temu, której dzisiaj nikt nie stosuje. 
Kiedyś ludzie budowali tak: ściana. 
Potem wymyślili, że lepiej tak: ściana, pustka powietrzna, ściana (powietrze jest nie takim złym izolatorem cieplnym, więc to dawało wyniki).
Potem zaczęli robić tak: ściana, ocieplenie (wełna czy styropian), pustka powietrzna, ściana. 
Potem ktoś wymyślił, że zamiast na końcu dawać pustkę powietrzną i ścianę, lepiej walnąć siatkę z klejem na styropian i na to wyrąbać tynk cienkowarstwowy, bo taniej.
No i tak stanęliśmy na tym, co Wy macie w swoich domach.
No więc jako oryginał stwierdziłem, że po co mam robić, jak wszyscy - i fundować sobie regularny remont elewacji co 20 lat, a co 40 to chyba generalne zdzieranie styropianu i kładzenie go od nowa, jak można zrobić po staremu, czyli: ściana, ocieplenie (wełna czy styropian), pustka powietrzna, ściana.
Trochę drożej, a za to właściwie bezobsługowo. Tylko jednego nie przewidziałem, że w boomie inwestycyjnym nie znajdę nikogo, kto mi zrobi otynkuje tę ścianę zewnętrzną. Nie może być to byle jaki tynk, tylko cementowo-wapienny.
Normalnie bym to tynkowanie olał chwilowo, chociaż trzeba to zrobić, bo to nie klinkier, muszę kiedyś to otynkować. Ale, żeby było "ciekawiej" wymyśliłem sobie, że na części elewacji zamiast  tej zewnętrznej warstwy ściany z tynkiem będzie drewno. A nie mogę położyć drewna, jeżeli ściana zewnętrzna nie jest otynkowana, bo się musi idealnie wszystko zlicować. Tam, gdzie nie ma drewna, nie mogę zrobić izolacji cieplnej z wełny.
Ponieważ więc stan mam taki, że część ścian jest ocieplona, a część (tam, gdzie docelowo ma być drewno), nie - nie mam możliwości ogrzewania domu, tzn. ogrzewanie nie ma sensu.
No więc w efekcie muszę poważnie zastanawiać się, co mam wykończyć, a co nie. Co się stanie np.,  jeżeli temperatura w domu spadnie poniżej zera? 
Rozważam jakies sidingi i inne takie, ale ma się to jak pięść do nosa do koncepcji estetycznej elewacji tego domu.

----------


## Kaizen

Jakbyś dawał klinkier jako elewację - to by mialo sens. Nie ekonomiczny, ale estetyczny i funkcjonalny z pewnością. 
Ale jak chcesz to jeszcze tynkować, to robi się nie tylko drogo w budowie, ale też w utrzymaniu. A i estetyka wątpliwa (nie lepsza od polularnych tynków cienkowarstwowych) - ale de gustibus.

Znajdź mi dwudziestoletni tynk traadycyjny który Ci się podoba a nie był w tym czasie remontowany (i jak wyglądał przed malowaniem).

----------


## freethinker

Klinkier odpada ze względów ekonomicznych. Technologia trójwarstwowa jest droższa od dwuwarstwowej, ale idea oklejania ścian styropianem wydaje mi się naprawdę słaba. Nie dość, że dość podatne jest to na uszkodzenia, to styropian się utlenia, jak wiemy. Już styrodur byłby sensowniejszy, ale... cena. Tyle że to wszystko teoretyczne dywagacje, a w praktyce na własnej skórze przekonałem się, że trzeba robić to, co wszyscy - przynajmniej w czasach boomu budowlanego. W eksperymenty nikt się nie chce bawić, jak może zarobić łatwo i szybko. Inną kwestią jest to, że w ogóle czas jest kiepski na budowanie. Chociaż tegoroczne bocianki mają chyba jeszcze gorzej, bo inwestycje pędzą jak szalone i to coraz szybciej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie dość, że dość podatne jest to na uszkodzenia, to styropian się utlenia, jak wiemy.


Mi nic o tym nie wiadomo, jakoby styropian pokryty siatką, klejem i tynkiem utleniał się. Z tą delikatnością też nie jest tak źle.




> Już styrodur byłby sensowniejszy, ale... cena.


Nie doceniasz mocy siatki, kleju i tynku. Moi rodzice mają na strychu styropian (najtańszy - nawet nie podłogowy) pokryty najtańszym klejem z najtańszą siatką. Bez tynku. I chodzą po tym i graty na strychu trzymają.

----------


## freethinker

Tak jak z większością rzeczy w budowlance są różne teorie na temat trwałości styropianowej elewacji. Ponieważ jednak staram się w życiu ograniczać ryzyko, nie wybierając rozwiązań kontrowersyjnych, no to idea ściany zewnętrznej z solidnych cegiełek (silikatowych w moim przypadku) jakoś do mnie bardziej przemówiła. Pamiętam też płyty PCV, które kiedyś miałem w bloku. Po latach kompletnie się utleniły i popękały.
Czytałem w swoim czasie artykuły zachwalające technologię styropianowej elewacji, ale ponieważ publikowano je głównie na stronach producentów styropianu, potraktowałem je podejrzliwie. Zwłaszcza że akurat dotarłem do wyników testów styropianu przeprowadzonych przez jakąś polską instytucję kontrolną, które wykazały, że znacząca część badanych partii styropianu (ok. 70%, jeżeli dobrze pamiętam) nie trzyma norm, niekiedy znacznie.
Nie chcę się wymądrzać, zwłaszcza że z perspektywy czasu widzę, że to był błąd, ale styropian na elewacji uważam jednak za z lekka ryzykowny pomysł.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak jak z większością rzeczy w budowlance są różne teorie na temat trwałości styropianowej elewacji. Ponieważ jednak staram się w życiu ograniczać ryzyko, nie wybierając rozwiązań kontrowersyjnych, no to idea ściany zewnętrznej z solidnych cegiełek (silikatowych w moim przypadku) jakoś do mnie bardziej przemówiła.


To zamierzasz tynkować, czy nie w końcu? Masz jakieś doświadczenia z tynkiem zewnętrznym cementowo-wapiennym?
Bo moi rodzice mają tynk cementowo-wapienny. Ani to ładne, ani trwałe jest. Nie ładne może dlatego, że nie malowali tego co kilka lat (albo i częściej). Może i odpada, bo to fuszerka. Ale jak tak patrzę na inne domy z takim tynkiem, to wyglądają jeszcze gorzej.





> Czytałem w swoim czasie artykuły zachwalające technologię styropianowej elewacji,


Bez tynkowania?




> Zwłaszcza że akurat dotarłem do wyników testów styropianu przeprowadzonych przez jakąś polską instytucję kontrolną, które wykazały, że znacząca część badanych partii styropianu (ok. 70%, jeżeli dobrze pamiętam) nie trzyma norm, niekiedy znacznie.


Masz na myśli GUNB?
To nie używasz wcale styropianu? Czy tylko rezygnujesz z producentów, których deklaracja parametrów mija się z rzeczywistością? To samo dotyczy innych materiałów oczywiście.

----------


## agb

> Tam, gdzie nie ma drewna, nie mogę zrobić izolacji cieplnej z wełny.


Dlaczego? Niedaleko mnie stoi dom z wełną czekającą na drewno(lub coś podobnego) - wstawki od roku.

----------


## Busters

Kaizen, podziwiam Cie najpierw przez rok wyklucales sie ze wszystkimi nad wyzszoscia welny nad styropianem. Teraz piszesz jaki to styropian jest wspanialy :d :d

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, podziwiam Cie najpierw przez rok wyklucales sie ze wszystkimi nad wyzszoscia welny nad styropianem. Teraz piszesz jaki to styropian jest wspanialy :d :d


Faktycznie nie widzisz innej możliwości, niż fanatyczne uwielbianie czegoś?

W projekcie miałem wełnę na ścianie fundamentowej - dalem XPSa. Podobnie w PnG - byla wełna a dałem EPS. Skąd wniosek, że wykłócałem się? Na strop daję wełnę. Każdy material ma swoje zalety i wady i chodzi o ich wyważenie i świadomy wybór. Świadomy wybór wymaga rzetelnych informacji.
Czesto oponuję przeciwko podawaniu nieprawdziwych informacji.

----------


## freethinker

@Kaizen
Mi się tynk cementowo-wapienny pomalowany na biało podoba, a na wybór to już o wiele za późno. Przecież ściany osłonowe mam wybudowane, czekają tylko na tynkowanie.
Nieotynkowana silka wygląda naprawdę kijowo, zresztą nie mogę tego tak zostawić ze względu na drawno na podkonstrukcji, które musi się z tynkiem zlicować, a jak ma się zlicować, jak tynku nie ma?
A przy okazji: ktoś serio wymyślił elewację z nietynkowanego styropianu? Brzmi jak głupota, ale skoro ludzie budują domy ze styropianowych cegieł...
Tak, mam na myśli GUNB. Zauważ, że czasem nawet dobrzy producenci mają wpadki.

@agb
Nie wiem, jaki tam miał ktoś pomysł. U mnie są takie płyty z niezbyt zresztą sztywnej wełny, tyle że z welonem szklanym I co? Mam to nabić na jakieś kołki i na ścianie zawiesić? No i co z deszczami etc. Mokra wełna mineralna nie ma żadnych właściwości izolacyjnych, a jak ją się później zabuduje, to będzie schła chyba parę lat.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mi się tynk cementowo-wapienny pomalowany na biało podoba, a na wybór to już o wiele za późno. Przecież ściany osłonowe mam wybudowane, czekają tylko na tynkowanie.


Jak często malowany podoba Ci się?

A co do przesądzenia - 2cm styropianu rozwiązuje problem "za późno".




> Tak, mam na myśli GUNB. Zauważ, że czasem nawet dobrzy producenci mają wpadki.


Mają. Nie tylko styropianu. Producenci tynków są lepsi, niż producenci styropianu pod tym względem? Nie widzę logiki w tej argumentacji, że producenci jakiegoś produktu mają wpadki - wybieraj takiego producenta wybranego produktu, który nie ma wpadek.

A przy tynkach nie tylko materiał ma znaczenie, ale przede wszystkim robocizna. A wybierając egzotyczne rozwiązanie, gdzie nie ma konkurencji na rynku, masz spore szanse na fuszerkę. Co innego, gdybyś wybrał wykonawcę widząc jego robotę - i tak trafił na egzotyczne rozwiązanie. Tak ja trafiłem na ręczne tynki wewnętrzne. Nie wiedziałem, że są ręczne jak zaklepywałem fachowców.

----------


## freethinker

Nie rozumiem, po co ta dyskusja. Przecież napisałem już, że uważam, że trzeba robić to, co wszyscy, a nie bawić się w nieszablonowe rozwiązania, bo sobie zęby można wybić, co widać na moim przykładzie. Mam argumenty za swoim wyborem, z którymi można się zgadzać lub nie, ale najważniejsze jest to, że można sobie wymyślić cuda na kiju, a potem i tak nie ma tego kto robić.

A co do wtop z wykonawcami/producentami, to wcale nie trzeba wysublimowanych technologii, żeby się nadziać. Ja mam jedną sprawę karną w toku (akt oskarżenia w sądzie), a jednego pajaca pogoniłem, na szczęście bez wielkich strat, ale i tak mnie pewnie w całokształcie kosztowało to z tysiaka czy półtorej (zniszczone materiały, zmarnowany czas). Popłynąłem trochę na błędach w projekcie indywidualnym. Takie życie.

----------


## marcin225

Pytanie do Was bo już dachy pewno macie  :big grin:   Ile mniej więcej idzie taśmy dwustronnej do klejenia membrany? Oczywiście z hurtowni przy wycenie dachu nie pomyśleli to zamówię sam ale nie wiem ile to może być (100 mb? więcej?) a na internecie jakoś nie znalazłem nic w tym temacie.

----------


## Kaizen

Ja znalazłem tylko jeden argument i to przeciwko taśmom - jakbym miał membranę posklejaną, to bym nie jej nie mógł rozchylić i zobaczyć śmieci, które ekipa zostawiła na membranie.
Co chcesz uzyskać klejeniem?

----------


## marcin225

> Co chcesz uzyskać klejeniem?


No klei się z tego co czytałem. Nawet te paski są narysowane na miejsca taśm.

----------


## annatulipanna

A ja spodziewałam się, że klejenie membrany dachowej to już norma. A tu niespodzianka. Wlazłam na strych u znajomych (parterówka) i ujrzałam prześwity w membranie falującej na wietrze. Doznałam lekkiego szoku, bo kolega raczej skrupulatny w budowlanych tematach, a tu dekarze przekonali go, że jak poddasze nieużytkowe, to membrany się nie klei. 
No to ja nie rozumiem. Albo budujemy szczelnie cały dom, włącznie z dachem, albo nie.
Ja usyfioną membranę kontrolowałam włażąc na dach i wytrząsałam śmieci waląc w membranę od środka. Próbowałam wymiatać miotłą, ale skutek był mizerny. 
Może klejenie membrany nie jest wymogiem, ale ja nie zdecydowałabym się na pozostawienie jej bez sklejenia. Już pomijam marketingowe teksty o tym, że "szczelność pokrycia dachowego wpływa bezpośrednio na bilans energetyczny całego budynku". Ale jak zabezpieczyć izolację (szczególnie wełnę) przed niekorzystnymi warunkami zewnętrznymi?? Widziałam na własne oczy, jak takie niesklejone pasy membrany trzepoczą pod dachówką.
Ważnym dla mnie argumentem za klejeniem membrany, jest ograniczenie przedostawania się pod nią wszelkiego robactwa i innych szkodników. Muszę przeszukać zdjęcia, bo uwieczniłam, co się działo w sklejonych zakładach membrany. Mnóstwo biedronek, much i innego robactwa, które nie przedostało się dalej. Bez klejenia, to wszystko wlezie w izolację. 

Marcinie, szkoda, że nie wziąłeś membrany z paskami klejącymi. Duże ułatwienie i dokładniejsze sklejenie zakładów. Z ilością taśmy nie pomogę  :sad:

----------


## Kaizen

> No to ja nie rozumiem. Albo budujemy szczelnie cały dom, włącznie z dachem, albo nie.


Ja tam poddasze mam nieszczelne. I to nie tylko przez nie sklejoną membranę. Mam dwa kominki wentylacyjne.

Po co komu szczelne nieużytkowe poddasze? Może jeszcze wentylację mechaniczną tam miałem robić?





> Ja usyfioną membranę kontrolowałam włażąc na dach i wytrząsałam śmieci waląc w membranę od środka.


Ja mam nieprzeźroczyste dachówki. Jakbym miał sklejoną membranę to śmieci bym nie zobaczył. Nawet, jakbym wlazł na dach. Chyba, że podnosiłbym każdą dachówkę.
Wytrząsanie słabo się sprawdziło, bo syf zatrzymał się na wróblówce.
Że przed położeniem dachówek miałem sprawdzić? Tyle, że to syf z cięcia dachówek i obróbek blacharskich - więc musiałbym cały czas patrzeć na ręce.




> Już pomijam marketingowe teksty o tym, że "szczelność pokrycia dachowego wpływa bezpośrednio na bilans energetyczny całego budynku". Ale jak zabezpieczyć izolację (szczególnie wełnę) przed niekorzystnymi warunkami zewnętrznymi?? Widziałam na własne oczy, jak takie niesklejone pasy membrany trzepoczą pod dachówką.


Ja widziałem tylko falowanie. Tylko co to zmienia? Wody ani śladu. Więc wełna może spać spokojnie pod dachówką i membraną.





> Ważnym dla mnie argumentem za klejeniem membrany, jest ograniczenie przedostawania się pod nią wszelkiego robactwa i innych szkodników. Muszę przeszukać zdjęcia, bo uwieczniłam, co się działo w sklejonych zakładach membrany. Mnóstwo biedronek, much i innego robactwa, które nie przedostało się dalej. Bez klejenia, to wszystko wlezie w izolację.


Zechce, to wejdzie wentylacją. Czy innymi szparami. Zakłady mam dosyć szczelne i bez klejenia. Co ciekawe membrana latem jest bardziej napięta, niż zimą.

Tyle, że u siebie nie widziałem żadnego robactwa na zakładach membrany.

----------


## annatulipanna

*Kaizen*, mamy zupełnie inne dachy, więc nie ma co porównywać. Napisałam swoje spostrzeżenia, dla budujących się, którzy mają jakiekolwiek wątpliwości. Ty już masz dach, także nie ma o czym mówić  :wink: 




> Ja tam poddasze mam nieszczelne. I to nie tylko przez nie sklejoną membranę. Mam dwa kominki wentylacyjne.
> 
> Po co komu szczelne nieużytkowe poddasze? Może jeszcze wentylację mechaniczną tam miałem robić?


I co te kominki wentylują?? Chcesz powiedzieć, że przechodzą przez membranę i nie uszczelniłeś tego przejścia?? Czy jednak są to tylko dachówki wentylujące, które nie wpływają na nieszczelność membrany, tylko wentylują połać między dachówką a membraną??
Ja mam poddasze użytkowe. Nie chciałabym takich nieszczelności.




> Ja mam nieprzeźroczyste dachówki. Jakbym miał sklejoną membranę to śmieci bym nie zobaczył. Nawet, jakbym wlazł na dach. Chyba, że podnosiłbym każdą dachówkę.
> Wytrząsanie słabo się sprawdziło, bo syf zatrzymał się na wróblówce.
> Że przed położeniem dachówek miałem sprawdzić? Tyle, że to syf z cięcia dachówek i obróbek blacharskich - więc musiałbym cały czas patrzeć na ręce.


Ja właziłam na dach na etapie układania dachówek. No niestety, taki los inwestora. Ale tu znowu różnice w naszych dachach są spore i nie można sytuacji porównać. U mnie cięcia dachówek nie było, bo mam dach dwuspadowy. Cięcie dachówek odbywało się dopiero na etapie montażu okien dachowych. Ale te dachówki były cięte w budynku, nie na dachu. A obróbki blacharskie wykonane przed pokryciem dachu i montażem wróblówki (tylko przy okapie).




> Ja widziałem tylko falowanie. Tylko co to zmienia? Wody ani śladu. Więc wełna może spać spokojnie pod dachówką i membraną.


Ja widziałam i słyszałam trzepotanie pasów membrany nie sklejonych ze sobą. Latem.




> Zechce, to wejdzie wentylacją. Czy innymi szparami. Zakłady mam dosyć szczelne i bez klejenia. Co ciekawe membrana latem jest bardziej napięta, niż zimą.


A gdzie dokładnie wejdzie tą wentylacją?? No bo chyba nie w izolację dachu?? Między zakładami membrany, wszelkie robactwo dostanie się wprost do izolacji. Ale tu znowu różnica w naszych dachach  :wink:  Ja mam izolację na całej połaci dachu (na nieużytkowym poddaszu również), Ty nie masz jej w dachu w ogóle. A z tą napiętą membraną latem, to rzeczywiście dziwne zjawisko u Ciebie. Ja zauważyłam odmienną sytuację. Zimno - membrana napięta, gorąco - luźna.




> Tyle, że u siebie nie widziałem żadnego robactwa na zakładach membrany.


Bo nie są sklejone. Wszystko może wejść i wyjść, to po co miałoby siedzieć między zakładami membrany?? Mało komfortowe miejsce  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> I co te kominki wentylują?? Chcesz powiedzieć, że przechodzą przez membranę i nie uszczelniłeś tego przejścia?? Czy jednak są to tylko dachówki wentylujące, które nie wpływają na nieszczelność membrany, tylko wentylują połać między dachówką a membraną??


Co z tego, że rura jest z membraną jest połączona taśmą, jak przez tę rurę może śmigać powietrze i robactwo?
Szczelność jest ważna dla oddzielenia strefy ogrzewanej z wentylacją mechaniczną.




> Ja mam poddasze użytkowe. Nie chciałabym takich nieszczelności.


I tę szczelność ma zapewniać membrana, czy to co poniżej izolacji termicznej?




> Ja właziłam na dach na etapie układania dachówek. No niestety, taki los inwestora.


Na etapie układania dachówek to ekipa miała rozłożoną płachtę, i jak coś cięli na dachu to zbierało się tam i wywalali. A po zdjęciu tej płachty jeszcze dmuchawą wydmuchali cały pył i co tam jeszcze zostało. Taka wersja demo, jak byłem na miejscu. I jakbym miał sklejoną membranę to do głowy by mi nie przyszło, że mogę mieć syf na membranie.

[QUOTE=annatulipanna;7678451] Ale tu znowu różnice w naszych dachach są spore i nie można sytuacji porównać. U mnie cięcia dachówek nie było, bo mam dach dwuspadowy. Cięcie dachówek odbywało się dopiero na etapie montażu okien dachowych. Ale te dachówki były cięte w budynku, nie na dachu. A obróbki blacharskie wykonane przed pokryciem dachu i montażem wróblówki (tylko przy okapie).





> A gdzie dokładnie wejdzie tą wentylacją?? No bo chyba nie w izolację dachu??


Na drugą stronę membrany - dokładnie w to samo miejsce, co przez zakład.




> Między zakładami membrany, wszelkie robactwo dostanie się wprost do izolacji.


Masz rację. Mamy różne dachy. U mnie, teoretycznie, mogłyby się robale przecisnąć przez zakład. Ale musiałyby mieć sporo siły, żeby unieść rozchylić zakład. Ale jak u Ciebie, jak masz membranę sklejoną i tak pianą, to jak miałyby się tam dostać?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Co z tego, że rura jest z membraną jest połączona taśmą, jak przez tę rurę może śmigać powietrze i robactwo?
> Szczelność jest ważna dla oddzielenia strefy ogrzewanej z wentylacją mechaniczną.


Powietrze, nie tylko może, ale powinno śmigać przez tę rurę. Takie jej zadanie. Robactwo rurą nie dostanie się do izolacji dachu, ale tego nie będę Ci udowadniała. A jeśli dla Ciebie uszczelnienie przejścia rury przez membranę nie ma znaczenia, to ja nie mam więcej pytań.





> I tę szczelność ma zapewniać membrana, czy to co poniżej izolacji termicznej?


To, co poniżej, chroni izolację przed negatywnymi warunkami panującymi wewnątrz domu, membrana chroni izolację, przed szkodliwymi warunkami zewnętrznymi i pomaga odprowadzić ewentualną wilgoć. Ale Ty to wszystko wiesz.





> Na drugą stronę membrany - dokładnie w to samo miejsce, co przez zakład.


U mnie kominkiem wentylacyjnym robaki wejdą, co najwyżej do rur kanalizacyjnych. Ale skoro to, to samo miejsce, co izolacja dachu, to ok. Nie będę nikogo przekonywać.
Każdy wybierze, co uważa za słuszne. Ja podałam swoje uwagi. Może się komuś przydadzą.
Kończę temat membrany. Miłej niedzieli  :bye:

----------


## marcin225

Jakoś bardziej mnie Ania przekonuje i każe pokleić te zakłady jednak.

----------


## surgi22

I dobrze zrobisz.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Jakoś bardziej mnie Ania przekonuje i każe pokleić te zakłady jednak.


Ja tego nie dopilnowałem i żałuję.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jeśli dla Ciebie uszczelnienie przejścia rury przez membranę nie ma znaczenia, to ja nie mam więcej pytań.


Nie wpływa na szczelność poddasza i całego domu, bo jest nieszczelny przez te kominki. Przypomnę, że ciągniemy tu temat który zaczęłaś pisząc 



> No to ja nie rozumiem. Albo budujemy szczelnie cały dom, włącznie z dachem, albo nie.


Więc oklejenie przejścia kominka przez membranę nie powoduje szczelności domu.




> Ja tego nie dopilnowałem i żałuję.


Ja nie żałuję. Łatwiej mnie było do tego przekonać, bo w każdej chwili mogę skleić  :wink: 
Ale od roku nie widzę żadnego argumentu, żeby to sklejać.

Edyta.
Jeszcze co do naprężania - tutaj potwierdzają, że ciepło napręża membranę.

Tak membrana wyglądała w kwietniu (niestety, w największe mrozy nic się na strychu nie działo, i nie mam fotek):



Przy okazji widać światełko nad styropianem elewacyjnym. Podbitka zamontowana i to bez wentylacji. Więc robactwo też może się tędy dostać pod membranę i sklejanie nie uratuje.

A tak w czerwcu, w upały (nie te największe - ale nawet te kilkanaście stopni różnicy robi różnicę w napięciu).

----------


## freethinker

Mało co nie straciłem życia przez moją budowę ostatnio. Jechałem sobie zapłacić pracownikom za położenie styropianu pod podłogówkę i zaliczyłem bliskie spotkanie z lemieszem buldożera Caterpilar. Jakbym nie miał większych problemów, teraz się będę kopał z jakąś ubezpieczalnią.
Ile Waszym zdaniem czekać po zalaniu posadzki do ocieplenia dachu i stawiania ścian działowych?

----------


## marcin225

> Jechałem sobie zapłacić pracownikom za położenie styropianu pod podłogówkę i ?


Ile za m2 biorą?

----------


## freethinker

2,5 zł/m2. Miałem takich, co chcieli za 2 zł robić, ale tych za 2,5 zł znałem już, więc wolałem nie ryzykować.

----------


## annatulipanna

2 zł ??? A ja myślałam, że mój elektryk, biorąc za tę pracę, symboliczne 4 zł, pracuje za pół darmo  :wink:  Nawet nie wpadłabym na to, żeby zaproponować komuś 2 zł za m2 takiego rzeźbienia. No i szczerze wątpię, żeby ktokolwiek podjął się takiej pracy za 2 zł. No chyba, że 2 zł/m2, ale za jedną warstwę styro. Obyś miał solidnie ten styropian rozłożony  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

Ja nic nikomu nie proponowałem. Zapytałem, ile by wzięli za taką robótkę. Dostałem trzy oferty: 2zł, 2,5 zł, 3 zł. Takie są widocznie stawki na rynku w mojej okolicy.

----------


## Kaizen

> 2,5 zł/m2. Miałem takich, co chcieli za 2 zł robić, ale tych za 2,5 zł znałem już, więc wolałem nie ryzykować.


Przy okazji dyskusji o pianie PUR wychodziło, że 10zł/m2 to niemożebnie tanio.

Jak po podłodze idą instalacje, to żeby to sensownie powycinać, to jest sporo pracy. Za 2,5zł za warstwę to byłaby IMO realna cena, jak nic nie leży na dole i tylko przy ścianie na prosto trzeba dociąć.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja nic nikomu nie proponowałem. Zapytałem, ile by wzięli za taką robótkę. Dostałem trzy oferty: 2zł, 2,5 zł, 3 zł. Takie są widocznie stawki na rynku w mojej okolicy.


W takim razie, pozostaje Ci się cieszyć z tak niskiej ceny  :wink: 
A nam, zazdrościć  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

A ja z innej beczki  :wink:  Naszło mnie dzisiaj na płytki i już oczy mi puchną, mózg paruje  :wink:  
Drewnopodobne w miarę ogarnięte, ale najciężej jest z fikuśnymi. Mamy plan na nieregularne heksagony w kuchni (ja na razie myślę o nich jako o raczej stonowanych i jednym mocnym kolorem jako dekor: krwista czerwień lub granat). Jestem tez otwarta na ciekawą fakturę. Te mnie zainteresowaly, niestety nie znalazłam nigdzie to co i gdzie to można kupić.


Podzielcie się proszę witrynami (e-sklepami) gdzie są płytki warte obejrzenia - może być na priv  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Doli, ja też mam chrapkę na heksagony w kuchni  :wink:  Te wyglądają bosko! Jednak na ścianie za płytą indukcyjną wolę płytki gładkie. Wiesz, tłuszczyk, gotowanie i fakturka na płytkach, to dużo pracy  :wink: 
Te, z wizualizacji kuchni, w moim dzienniku, wyglądają, na łatwe w utrzymaniu  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Doli, ja też mam chrapkę na heksagony w kuchni  Te wyglądają bosko! Jednak na ścianie za płytą indukcyjną wolę płytki gładkie. Wiesz, tłuszczyk, gotowanie i fakturka na płytkach, to dużo pracy 
> Te, z wizualizacji kuchni, w moim dzienniku, wyglądają, na łatwe w utrzymaniu


Ja nie mam obaw o brud z gotowania czy smażenia. Jak są płytki i na bieżąco przecieram ich powierzchnię to nawet z fakturką da radę  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

Drodzy towarzysze w budowlanej rzeczywistości  :wink:  Jak rozliczaliście etap wylewek? Bo od razu się na nie nie da wejść żeby sprawdzić czy są zachowane poziomy i czy wszystko jest ok. A wykonawca jak znam życie będzie chciał kasę od razu. Jak to u was było?

No i na co zwracać uwagę przy odbiorze wylewek? Żeby był poziom, żeby były dylatacje, żeby to było ładnie i równo zatarte. Coś jeszcze?

----------


## Kaizen

Namaczanie zbrojenia, dylatacje w narożnikach.

----------


## Doli.

> Namaczanie zbrojenia, dylatacje w narożnikach.


A coś szerzej? Namaczanie jest ok, nie jest ok. Dylatacje w narożnikach - jak jest ok, jak jest nie ok?

----------


## Hellenaj

hallo heeejjjjjj

U mnie wykończeniówka pełną gębą.Jedna łazienka gotowa, teraz w trakcie prac druga i równoczesnie podlłogi w pralni i holu. Stolarz czeka już z kuchnią gotową do montażu a inwestorka we własnej osobie maluje pokoje hahahahahaha  Starszaki w przedszkolu, najmłodsze dziecię bujane przez babcię na tarasie a mamusia z wałkiem lata po domu  :wiggle: 
Sprawia mi to taką frajdę, że pomaluję chyba całość sama, mimo ze na początku zarzekałam się, ze malować nie będę  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ahhh kobieta zmienną jest  :wink: 

Widzę, że znowu dyskusja ostra - jak dla mnie wolna wola kazdego - " róbta se co chceta" na swoich podłogach, nikomu nic do tego  :wink:  U mnie płytka w kuchni, łazeinkach, pralni i holu, reszta panele chyba quickstep - jeszcze nie zamówione, więc "chyba". A dlaczego tak? a bo tak mi sie podoba i nic nikomu do tego. Ja będę po tych podłogach codziennie chodziła a nie Wy, moi drodzy forumowi koledzy i koleżanki  :wink: Apeluję więc o zaprzestanie obrażania się na forum za odmienne poglądy i gusta....

Poza tym, mam ambitny plan przeprowadzić się z końcem sierpnia, zobaczymy, czy się uda .

Co do membrany - mam ułożoną na zakład ok 30 cm, bez taśmy. 

*Freethinker* kolego forumowy, szczerze mówiąc, gdybym była w Twojej sytuacji rozważałabym sprzedaż na tym etapie, ale pewnie w głowie budowałabym kolejny dom  :wink:  Czytając Twoje wpisy poważnie zastanawiam się, czy pozbycie się budowlanego balastu nie oczyściłoby Twojej głowy z paskudnych myśli. 
Może po prostu weż kartkę papieru wypunktuj wszystko co Cię trapi i co daje Ci radość w związku z budową tego konkretnego domu... Może to w jakiś sposób pomoże w podjęciu dalszych kroków?

----------


## Doli.

@Hellenaj - gratulacje, plan ambitny, ale nie nie do wykonania  :wink:  Latanie na wałku jest fajne, gorsze jest dla mnie zabezpieczanie okien, mebli i podłóg, ale w nowo budowanym domu przynajmniej co nieco z tych prac około malowniczych odchodzi  :wink:  Powodzenia!  :smile: 

A właśnie, *@freethinker*, a nie da się tej Twojej ściany gołej zaciągnąć klejem i siatka i normalnie zatynkować? Musi to być cementowo-wapienny tynk?

----------


## Hellenaj

Doli od jakiegoś miesiąca pracuję w domu po ok 2-4 godziny dziennie - akurat wtedy, kiedy najmłodsza ma długą drzemkę.  Jednego dnia oklejam wszystko, następnego maluję raz, trzeciego drugi raz maluję i gotowe  :wink:  w ten sposób, małymi kroczkami ( czasem jeden dzień przelatuje na drobiazgach - akrylowanie, uzupełniane drobnych ubytków, szlifowanie, poprawki itd) udało mi się na gotowo pomalować 4 pokoje i garderobę. Myślę, że takim tempem do końca lipca bedę miała pomalowaną resztę pomieszczeń, czyli salon z kuchnią, wiatrołap, pralnię i korytarz.
Jestem bardzo pozytywnie nastawiona, daje mi to mega dużo energii i no nie wiem, po prostu jakoś tak przyjemnie jest móc być w DOMU.

----------


## Doli.

*@Hellenaj* - my z mężem w tygodniu, jak jest coś do zrobienia, to też max 3-3,5h możemy popracować, ale ziarnko do ziarnka i zbierze się miarka  :wink:  U nas już wylewki, więc właściwie można się poczuć jak w domu  :smile:

----------


## ag2a

Gdzie ewentualnie braliście projekt podłogowką ( oprocz Asolt)? I jaki koszt?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Bodajże Eko-Heat za 900 albo 1300 nie pamiętam, ale generalnie nie warto, jedynie OZC przeliczył i na tym bazujemy, ale sam układ rurek zmieniliśmy.

----------


## swieja

Ja też z końcem sierpnia się przeprowadzam. Tyle, że z połową kuchni, jedną skończoną łazienką i częściowo z betonem na podłodze (tam gdzie mają być panele  :wink:  )
Ani dach ani ściany nie ocieplone. Drzwi wejściowe będą do połowy września, stolarz mi obiecał... zobaczymy jak mu się to uda. 
Nie zmienia to faktu, że nie mogę się doczekać  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Ja też z końcem sierpnia się przeprowadzam. Tyle, że z połową kuchni, jedną skończoną łazienką i częściowo z betonem na podłodze (tam gdzie mają być panele  )
> Ani dach ani ściany nie ocieplone. Drzwi wejściowe będą do połowy września, stolarz mi obiecał... zobaczymy jak mu się to uda. 
> Nie zmienia to faktu, że nie mogę się doczekać


Łał, odważnie  :smile:  Do nieocieplonego domu na jesień. Planujecie w tym roku ocieplić?
A przede wszystkim życzę powodzenia i łączę się w entuzjazmie  :smile:

----------


## swieja

Dach na pewno, ale ściany nie wiem. Liczę na łagodną zimę  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

@Hellenaj
No tak, tylko że ten mój dom jest naprawdę ładny, funkcjonalny i niebanalny. Oczywiście jest kilka niedoróbek i błędów projektowych (projekt indywidualny), ale to się zdarza i wymyśla się na to rozwiązania. Na przykład wielkie okna na ścianach szczytowych kończą się nieco powyżej poziomu kleszczy. Więc podniosę trochę ostatniego kleszcza i zrobię sufit pod kątem. Będzie niebanalnie.  :smile: 
Ostatnio nastrój mi się nawet poprawił. Jak napisałem, w drodze na budowę miałem wypadek samochodowy. Ubezpieczyciel wypłacił więcej niż myślałem i dostałem ponad 3 tygodnie zwolnienia lekarskiego. Zamiast stresować się w pracy, leżę sobie na ogół w domu i oglądam  na HBO GO seriale. Na budowę nie muszę jeździć specjalnie często, bo mam przerwy technologiczne - teraz schną sobie posadzki.
Te tynki zewnętrzne to masakra i z ich powodu nie polecam nikomu budowy ściany trójwarstwowej, chyba że ktoś ma fantazję i kasę, żeby budować ścianę zewnętrzną z klinkieru. Ostatnio jednak znalazłem firmę, która gotowa jest mi ten tynk położyć. Drogo to wyjdzie, dużo drożej niż myślałem, ale czuję, że nie jestem już w czarnej rzyci, mówiąc obrazowo.
 :smile: 
@Doli
To nie takie proste, bo koszt byłby dużo wyższy, a tyle jest jeszcze rzeczy do zrobienia. W moim kosztorysie na tynkowanie przyjąłem sobie 40 zł za m2. W rzeczywistości ceny są teraz dwa razy wyższe. Siatka z tynkiem strukturalnym jeszcze by podbiły cenę.

----------


## Doli.

> @Doli
> To nie takie proste, bo koszt byłby dużo wyższy, a tyle jest jeszcze rzeczy do zrobienia. W moim kosztorysie na tynkowanie przyjąłem sobie 40 zł za m2. W rzeczywistości ceny są teraz dwa razy wyższe. Siatka z tynkiem strukturalnym jeszcze by podbiły cenę.


Też co chwilę nam podskakują pozycje z kosztorysu. Ale najważniejsze, że udało się znaleźć wykonawcę  :smile:  To ile Cie będzie kosztować ten luksus (z materiałem)?  :wink:

----------


## freethinker

> Też co chwilę nam podskakują pozycje z kosztorysu. Ale najważniejsze, że udało się znaleźć wykonawcę  To ile Cie będzie kosztować ten luksus (z materiałem)?


70 zł za m2.

----------


## Doli.

> 70 zł za m2.


No taniej niż siatka z klejem i tynk, ale nie aż tak dużo. Ja płacę 41zł/m2 za styropian, siatkę z klejem i gruntowanie. Jakby z tej ceny wyrzucić przyklejanie styropianu i dodać tynkowanie, to nawet można by zjechać kilka zł. Plus cena materiałów. U mnie to będzie (na ten moment) ok 11zł/m2 za siatkę i klej plus 25zł/m2 za tynk. Czyli całość ok 80zł/m2. Jakby nie było wyjścia, to by było jakieś wyjście; ) A jaka ekipa się tego podejmie? Jacyś od elewacji czy tynkarze wewnętrzni?

----------


## freethinker

Firma specjalizująca się w renowacji starych wrocławskich kamienic. Tynkarze wewnętrzni w ogóle nie chcą na takie tematy rozmawiać. 
O kleju z siatką myślałem jako o ostateczności. Myślałem też o wynajęciu ludzi do ręcznego zacierania tynku. Dobrze, że w końcu udało mi się trafić na odpowiednią firmę, która zrobi to, co planowałem od początku.

----------


## laurap

Ja mam rozkminę z łazienką. Na projekcie mam mikrocement na ścianach. Wygląda super ale nie mogę odszukać zbyt wielu takich realizacji. Czy ktoś tutaj też zamiast kafli ma taki pomysł?

----------


## freethinker

Myślałem o tym, ale to nietypowa sprawa. Ciężko znaleźć informacje. Pod koniec miesiąca jestem umówiony na spotkanie z firmą, która takie rzeczy robi.

----------


## Hellenaj

ffreethinker miło " Cię czytać" w lepszym nastroju  :wink:  Wydaje się, że kryzys był chwilowy i został zażegnany  :wink: 


Swieja to widze razm będziemy parapetówki robić  :wink:  Ja jednak liczę na przeprowadzki już z podłogami, bez tego ani rusz z moją trójką szkrabów.  Tak czy siak lecimy z wykończeniem na maksa. Jutro będą kładzione płytki w wiatrołapie, zostanie tylko duża łazienka i płytki w kuchni między szafkami do położenia - to z prac glazurniczych. Poza tym malowanie i podłogi i masa drobnych rzeczy - np. ocieplenie rur odpowietrzających kanalizację na poddaszu nieużytkowym, poprawa świetlika, montaż drzwi do wyczystki w kominie ( trzeba podkuć trochę tynku i potem obrobić drzwiczki po zamontowaniu), no takie drobiazgi.
Jutro też wpada pan kominkarz dokończyć zabudowę kominka. Ogólnie cały czas coś się dzieje. 
Ja każdą wolną chwilę też na budowie spędzam, a to  akryl położę, a to silikon, a to gdzieś dziurę zakleję - zawsze coś sobie do roboty znajdę, żeby jak najdłużej być w Nowym Domu  :big grin:  P

----------


## Kamila.

Drodzy Towarzysze niedoli budowanej  :wink:  czy ktoś z Was kupował wyłaz dachowy do nieocieplanego dachu?
Musimy go nabyć w tym tygodniu i nie wiemy na co się zdecydować. 
Ktoś, coś? 
Z góry dziękujemy za wszelkie podpowiedzi  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Drodzy Towarzysze niedoli budowanej  czy ktoś z Was kupował wyłaz dachowy do nieocieplanego dachu?
> Musimy go nabyć w tym tygodniu i nie wiemy na co się zdecydować. 
> Ktoś, coś? 
> Z góry dziękujemy za wszelkie podpowiedzi


My też za niedługo będziemy szukać, ale do ocieplonego, także dobry temat zaczynasz  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

Mnie namówili na zwykły najtańszy wyłaz, na strych nieogrzewany. Żałuję. Dzisiaj kupiłabym jakiś lepszy, energooszczędny. Chociaż w sumie dopiero kolejna zima pokaże co i jak. Tej zimy, mieliśmy otwartą przestrzeń strychu nieużytkowego i włączone ogrzewanie, przy nieocieplonym dachu. Ciepło zwiewało dachem, wyłaz dachowy od środka pokrył się lodem, zazielenił się od wilgoci, masakra. Po izolacji dachu trochę się zmieniło na lepsze, ale nadal strych nie był zamknięty, ciepło zwiewało do góry i wyłaz w największe mrozy był oblodzony. Teraz strych jest odizolowany od pomieszczeń ogrzewanych, także sytuacja powinna ulec poprawie. 
Po kolejnej zimie będę mogła coś więcej powiedzieć  :wink:

----------


## Busters

Mam schody 4iq 46mm z allegro poddasze nieuzytkowe i jestem z nich zadowolony, zadnych problemow zima.

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja też mam od nich schody strychowe, ale te najcieplejsze i też, póki co, jestem zadowolona  :smile:  
Tylko my mówimy o wyłazie dachowym, a nie o schodach strychowych  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mnie namówili na zwykły najtańszy wyłaz, na strych nieogrzewany. Żałuję. Dzisiaj kupiłabym jakiś lepszy, energooszczędny. Chociaż w sumie dopiero kolejna zima pokaże co i jak. Tej zimy, mieliśmy otwartą przestrzeń strychu nieużytkowego i włączone ogrzewanie, przy nieocieplonym dachu. Ciepło zwiewało dachem, wyłaz dachowy od środka pokrył się lodem, zazielenił się od wilgoci, masakra. Po izolacji dachu trochę się zmieniło na lepsze, ale nadal strych nie był zamknięty, ciepło zwiewało do góry i wyłaz w największe mrozy był oblodzony. Teraz strych jest odizolowany od pomieszczeń ogrzewanych, także sytuacja powinna ulec poprawie. 
> Po kolejnej zimie będę mogła coś więcej powiedzieć


Przerost formy nad treścią  :smile: 

Wyłazy dachowe są do poddaszy nieużytkowych , nie ogrzewanych. 

Ja kupowałem do starszego domu najtańszy i najmniejszy aby docierało na poddasze jakieś światło i aby kominiarz mógł sie przedostać jak szedł czyścić komin. Choć miał lekkie problemy , bo to chudych nie należał  :wink: 
ja miałem jakieś firmy Oman ..


Kupowanie jakiegoś super energoszczednego i ciepłego wyłazu to zwykłe marnotrawstwo kasy , bo żadnego sensu to nie ma ..

Poddasze nieużytkowe powinno mieć bardzo dobrą wentylację (dziury w ścianach albo kominki wentylacyjne) aby powietrze sobie "hulało" po poddaszu i w ten sposób usuwało wilgoć ...

----------


## Busters

> Ja też mam od nich schody strychowe, ale te najcieplejsze i też, póki co, jestem zadowolona  
> Tylko my mówimy o wyłazie dachowym, a nie o schodach strychowych


Haha faktycznie sry nie wiem jak ja to przeczytalem

----------


## annatulipanna

> Przerost formy nad treścią 
> 
> Wyłazy dachowe są do poddaszy nieużytkowych , nie ogrzewanych. 
> 
> Ja kupowałem do starszego domu najtańszy i najmniejszy aby docierało na poddasze jakieś światło i aby kominiarz mógł sie przedostać jak szedł czyścić komin. Choć miał lekkie problemy , bo to chudych nie należał 
> ja miałem jakieś firmy Oman ..
> 
> 
> Kupowanie jakiegoś super energoszczednego i ciepłego wyłazu to zwykłe marnotrawstwo kasy , bo żadnego sensu to nie ma ..
> ...


Ja mam nadzieję, że po odizolowaniu pomieszczeń ogrzewanych od nieogrzewanego strychu, sytuacja z wyłazem się poprawi. Mój (również najzwyklejszy), w mrozy był oblodzony od wewnątrz. Jak mrozy odpuszczały, to ściekała po nim woda. Nie jestem z tego zadowolona. Choć, jak mówił mój majster: "To tylko strych, to co ja się przejmuje". Może po zamknięciu strychu będzie lepiej.

Co do tej wentylacji i hulającego powietrza po stryszku, to ja mam pewne obawy  :roll eyes: 
Ja mam ten strych izolowany i raczej zależy mi, żeby zimą nie był specjalnie wychładzany, a latem przegrzewany. Nad wentylacją jeszcze dumam, ale nie spędza mi ona snu z powiek. Zobaczymy jaka będzie atmosfera na strychu, po jego zamknięciu. Zawsze mogę przewietrzać, zostawiając rozszczelniony wyłaz dachowy  :wink:  A wilgoć raczej nie ma skąd mi się tam pokazywać. Zobaczymy, jak to będzie, jak już zamieszkamy  :wink: 

Pocieszasz słowami; "Przerost formy nad treścią"  :wink: . Jakoś ciągle mam poczucie, że niepotrzebnie przyoszczędziłam na wyłazie. Ale to w końcu tylko wyłaz  :roll eyes: .

----------


## Doli.

> Ja też mam od nich schody strychowe, ale te najcieplejsze i też, póki co, jestem zadowolona  
> Tylko my mówimy o wyłazie dachowym, a nie o schodach strychowych


 :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 
Ja też pomyślałam o schodach strychowych  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja też pomyślałam o schodach strychowych


No cóż... zdarza się  :wink: 

Ale w sumie... może *Kamila* też miała na myśli schody strychowe  :Confused:   :big lol:

----------


## Kamila.

> Ale w sumie... może *Kamila* też miała na myśli schody strychowe


Aniu, miałam na myśli wyłaz dachowy  :big lol:  nie wiemy czy ma on być z kołnierzem zintegrowanym czy może lepiej nie... 
Będziemy ocieplać strop a nie dach i dlatego mamy wątpliwości jaki wyłaz wybrać żeby nie wywalić kasy w błoto. 
A schody strychowe mamy obcykane, chcemy Fakro passiv coś tam coś tam.

----------


## Kamila.

Naprawdę nikt, nic?  :Confused: 

Tylko @annatulipanna ma wyłaz dachowy? Nie wierzę  :no: 
Bardzo proszę, wspomóżcie doświadczeniem  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

*Kamilo*, weź zwykły wyłaz dachowy, jak najmniejszy, bez zbędnych ceregieli. Oczywiście kołnierz uszczelniający, to fajna rzecz i ułatwia poprawny montaż wyłazu w dachu. Ale gdybyś miała za to zapłacić, połowę ceny wyłazu, to też się zastanów. Ja mam wyłaz z kołnierzem, dokładnie taki.
Do tego schody strychowe kupione u tego samego sprzedawcy takie i z głowy. Schody strychowe, póki co polecam. Połowę tańsze od fakro, a wykonanie podobne (oglądałam schody fakro na żywo). Jedyna rzucająca się w oczy różnica, przemawiająca za fakro, to drabinka odsunięta od klapy, co ułatwia wchodzenie. Ale dzisiaj tę różnicę zweryfikowałam  :big grin: . Przyjrzałam się naszym schodom i okazało się, że również mają taką możliwość  :wink:  Już zmieniliśmy, dzięki czemu znacznie wygodniej wchodzi się po schodach.
Też czekałam na podpowiedzi w dzienniku i nikt nie chciał doradzić, więc Cię rozumiem  :wink: 
Ale to tylko wyłaz  :smile:

----------


## Kamila.

Dzięki Aniu  :smile:  
Chyba go zamówimy i kolejny temat będzie odhaczony  :wiggle: 
Schodów fakro nie mieliśmy okazji oglądać na żywo. Jakiś czas temu, gdy wylewaliśmy górny strop wybraliśmy LWT Passive House i dostosowaliśmy do nich otwór w stropie. Ostatnio jednak pojawiają się nieciekawe opinie użytkowników tych schodów, wiele osób jest rozczarowanych stosunkiem cena/ jakosć...  Będziemy myśleć nad Twoją propozycją dotyczącą schodów, bo jeśli nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

Ja mam w projekcie nieocieplony, nieużytkowy strych nad poddaszem. W takiej sytuacji najzwyklejszy wyłaz dachowy (u mnie zaplanowany jest fakro wgi 46x75) jest wystarczający.

----------


## agaz_75

Witam się po baaardzo długiej przerwie . Gratuluje wszystkim postępów w budowie . Juz nawet nie pamiętam kiedy tutaj zaglądałam ale z tego co mi się przypomina to gdzieś koło listopada może wcześniej . Po ciężkich  i przykrych chwilach w naszym życiu na przełomie ,  listopada i początku grudnia ( śmierć teściowej i za chwile śmierć teścia ) pierwsza łopata została wbita w połowie grudnia na dzień dzisiejszy zalana została posadzka , czekamy teraz na magików od wykończenia, ocieplenia poddasza tak że jakoś to idzie . Pierwsze materiały wykończeniowe zostały zakupione i czekam na Panów z którymi mam nadzieję się dogadam i zaczną wykańczać . Niestety ogarniam budowę sama i większosc decyzji podejmuje sama bo mój maż mówi że on się nie zna, nie wie i zostawia mi wolną rekę w temacie czasami wyrazi swoje zdanie więc nie mam łatwo bo facet to facet  :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Papucy

Witam wszystkich . Dawno mnie tu nie było ale roboty sporo, u nas poddasze już po pierwszym gruntowaniu, łazienki się kończą i montaż kuchni w sobotę : ) . Powoli zbieram papiery do odbioru budynku oraz myśle nad wyborem Reku . Poradźcie proszę czy jest sens dopłacać prawie 1,5k do Airpack Home czy wybrać coś tańszego ? Poniżej propozycję od instalatora według cen 

Airpack Home 300 + CF 

Rekuperator Wanas 350 -  

VENTS VUT 350 VB EC A14 =

----------


## Doli.

Pomóżcie trochę ogarnąć temat *ocieplenia ścian*. Mieliśmy kupować styropian Swisspora, ale po pierwsze się naczytaliśmy, że krzywy, a po drugie faktycznie krzywy, czego doświadczyliśmy układając styropianową podłogę. Teraz szukam Austrotherm i zastanawiam się nad mityczną λ materiału, bo cenowo Austrotherm znacznie mi odbiega od budżetu (ach te galopujące ceny).

Cenowo wychodzi to tak:
Swisspor EPS 031 LAMBDA MAX - 197zł/m3 (kilka miesięcy temu był po 177zł/m3  :cry: )
Austrotherm EPS 033 FASSADA THERMA - 188zł/m3
Austrotherm EPS 031 FASSADA PREMIUM - 206zł/m3

Jeszcze ewentualnie jest opcja KNAUF Therm EXPERT XTherm EPS 032 za 198zł/m3.

Czy różnica w 0,33 a 0,31 jest na tyle istotna, żeby dopłacać prawie 20zł na m3? Ile kupowaliście "na zapas" względem powierzchni ścian do ocieplenia?

I jeśli kleiliście na klej z wora to jaki wybieraliście? Po klejeniu i zbrojeniu jest opcja gruntowania na biało. Putzgrunt 610 da radę? Czy gruntowaliście gołą ścianę przed przyklejeniem styro? Jeśli tak to czym?

No i na koniec *parapety zewnętrzne*. Jakie kupić wymiary dla okien 120cm i 180cm przy grubości ocieplenia 20cm. 130x25cm i 190x25cm wystarczy?

----------


## Kamila.

My wybraliśmy Knauf Etixx Fasada. 
Płyty idealnie równe, oznaczone miejsca kołkowania. 
Ten eps ma fajną, delikatnie chropowatą już powierzchnię pod siatkę i klej. 
Plus jest taki, że w okolicy nikt nie widział nawet jednego ziarenka startego styro  :yes: 
Czy warto dopłacać? To powiem Ci dopiero za rok. Uważam jednak że różnica w cenie jest na tyle mała w stosunku do całkowitych kosztów budowy, że nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać.  :smile: 

Nasza ściana była gruntowana, nazwę gruntu odkopię po południu.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Pomóżcie trochę ogarnąć temat *ocieplenia ścian*. Mieliśmy kupować styropian Swisspora, ale po pierwsze się naczytaliśmy, że krzywy, a po drugie faktycznie krzywy, czego doświadczyliśmy układając styropianową podłogę. Teraz szukam Austrotherm i zastanawiam się nad mityczną λ materiału, bo cenowo Austrotherm znacznie mi odbiega od budżetu (ach te galopujące ceny).
> 
> Cenowo wychodzi to tak:
> Swisspor EPS 031 LAMBDA MAX - 197zł/m3 (kilka miesięcy temu był po 177zł/m3 )
> Austrotherm EPS 033 FASSADA THERMA - 188zł/m3
> Austrotherm EPS 031 FASSADA PREMIUM - 206zł/m3
> 
> Jeszcze ewentualnie jest opcja KNAUF Therm EXPERT XTherm EPS 032 za 198zł/m3.
> 
> ...


*Doli*, ja brałam TermoOrganikę i był ok. Też słyszałam złe opinie o Swisspor. 
Z wymienionych przez Ciebie styro, wzięłabym chyba Knauf. Różnica w lambdzie 033 a 031 nie jest bardzo znacząca. Ważniejsze jest dopilnowanie dokładnego i szczelnego położenia tego styropianu, niż zabijanie się o lambdę  :wink: 
Ja kleiłam na klej w puszce, to nie pomogę z klejem z wora. Za to grunt chyba miałam właśnie Putzgrunt 610. Co do gruntowania gołych ścian przed klejeniem styro, to koniecznie gruntujcie. BK chłonie bardzo i wymaga gruntowania.

Parapety zewnętrzne, jak najbardziej mogą być takich wymiarów  :wink:  A z czego planujecie te parapety??

----------


## Doli.

> *Doli*, ja brałam TermoOrganikę i był ok. Też słyszałam złe opinie o Swisspor. 
> Z wymienionych przez Ciebie styro, wzięłabym chyba Knauf. Różnica w lambdzie 033 a 031 nie jest bardzo znacząca. Ważniejsze jest dopilnowanie dokładnego i szczelnego położenia tego styropianu, niż zabijanie się o lambdę 
> Ja kleiłam na klej w puszce, to nie pomogę z klejem z wora. Za to grunt chyba miałam właśnie Putzgrunt 610. Co do gruntowania gołych ścian przed klejeniem styro, to koniecznie gruntujcie. BK chłonie bardzo i wymaga gruntowania.
> 
> Parapety zewnętrzne, jak najbardziej mogą być takich wymiarów  A z czego planujecie te parapety??


Dzięki *@annatulipanna* za odzew  :smile:  Chciałoby się mieć 031, ale to prawie tysiak więcej. 

Parapety będą z granitu. Coś takiego:

----------


## Myjk

> Dzięki *@annatulipanna* za odzew  Chciałoby się mieć 031, ale to prawie tysiak więcej. 
> Parapety będą z granitu. Coś takiego:


A jaka różnica na parapetach z granitu a jakiegoś drewnopodobnego?  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Mówimy o parapetach zewnętrznych. Ich koszt nie będzie duży - ok 700zł (nie mamy ich dużo).

----------


## Papucy

> Witam wszystkich . Dawno mnie tu nie było ale roboty sporo, u nas poddasze już po pierwszym gruntowaniu, łazienki się kończą i montaż kuchni w sobotę : ) . Powoli zbieram papiery do odbioru budynku oraz myśle nad wyborem Reku . Poradźcie proszę czy jest sens dopłacać prawie 1,5k do Airpack Home czy wybrać coś tańszego ? Poniżej propozycję od instalatora według cen 
> 
> Airpack Home 300 + CF 
> 
> Rekuperator Wanas 350 -  
> 
> VENTS VUT 350 VB EC A14 =


Wybrałem wreszcie Alnor HRU minist Air 450. 5.8 K z montażem 

Tymczasem pierwsze meble : )

----------


## Doli.

> Wybrałem wreszcie Alnor HRU minist Air 450. 5.8 K z montażem 
> 
> Tymczasem pierwsze meble : )


O, jeszcze inny reku  :wink:  A czemu ten?

Meble wyglądają bardzo ładnie. Masz blaty drewniane?

----------


## Myjk

> Wybrałem wreszcie Alnor HRU minist Air 450. 5.8 K z montażem


5800 brutto z VAT 8%? Sterowanie przewodowe czy z modułem WiFi? Daj proszę znać jak się sprawuje, bo też się zasadzam na niego.

----------


## Papucy

> O, jeszcze inny reku  A czemu ten?
> 
> Meble wyglądają bardzo ładnie. Masz blaty drewniane?


Hej blaty z płyty wiórowej . Głownie cena, na tm etapie budowy niestety Excel już wszystkiego nie przyjmuje.

----------


## Papucy

> 5800 brutto z VAT 8%? Sterowanie przewodowe czy z modułem WiFi? Daj proszę znać jak się sprawuje, bo też się zasadzam na niego.


Tak na 8% chyba brutto sic!! muszę dopytać , sterowanie na kablu, dam jak zamontują ale to pewnie za jakieś 2 tygodnie. Tymczasem jutro szambo, studnie chłonne, zbiornik na deszczówkę i kończę wreszcie zabudowę KG poddasza jeszcze kilka narożników, trochę szlifowania i finito . ufff

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wybrałem wreszcie Alnor HRU minist Air 450. 5.8 K z montażem 
> 
> Tymczasem pierwsze meble : ) 
> Załącznik 418027
> Załącznik 418028


Hej *Papucy*! Nie ukrywam, że zazdroszczę meblowania kuchni  :wink:  Ale cieszę się razem z Wami  :yes: 
Pochwal się, co za zlewozmywak wybraliście i jaką płytę. Też już się rozglądam  :wink:  Zlewozmywak chcę 1,5-komorowy, a płytę indukcyjną 80 cm...

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak na 8% chyba brutto sic!! muszę dopytać , sterowanie na kablu, dam jak zamontują ale to pewnie za jakieś 2 tygodnie.


Mi jeden oferent wyskoczyl (pewnie młody sprzedawca) z tekstem, że jak zamotuję reku przed wykonczeniem domu, to nie mam gwarancji. Zacząłem dopytywać innych - okazało się, że też nie mam. 
Sprawdziłem teraz Alnora. I ma w gwarancji zapis:
_d. Uszkodzeń wynikłych z*niewłaściwego zabezpieczenia instalacji podczas prowadzenia innych prac budowlanych,  remontowych lub montażowych, w*tym uszkodzenia polegające na zanieczyszczeniu wnętrza rekuperatora_

Dopytqj, jak zabezpieczyc własciwie (ich zdaniem).

Ale maja też inne ciekawe zapisy, np. o odpłatnych przeglądach co pół roku.

A ten zapis mnie pozbawia gwarancji na dzien dobry.
_
6. Gwarancji nie podlegają rekuperatory zamontowane w*systemach wentylacyjnych wykonanych wyłącznie z*kanałów elastycznych lub w*systemach, w*których kanały  główne wykonane są z*przewodów elastycznych._

----------


## Myjk

> Dopytqj, jak zabezpieczyc własciwie (ich zdaniem).


Przecież napisane powyżej, tak aby nie zanieczyścić WNĘTRZA rekuperatora które to zanieczyszczenie w rezultacie doprowadzi do jego uszkodzenia.




> 6. Gwarancji nie podlegają rekuperatory zamontowane w*systemach wentylacyjnych wykonanych wyłącznie z*kanałów elastycznych lub w*systemach, w*których kanały  główne wykonane są z*przewodów elastycznych.


Czemu by Cię pozbawiło, masz czerpnię i wyrzut z elastycznych?

----------


## Kaizen

> Przecież napisane powyżej, tak aby nie zanieczyścić WNĘTRZA rekuperatora które to zanieczyszczenie w rezultacie doprowadzi do jego uszkodzenia.


Jest napisane "w tym" a nie wyłącznie.





> Czemu by Cię pozbawiło, masz czerpnię i wyrzut z elastycznych?


Przewody owszem. Tylko przejscia przez strop skrzynka rozprężna - anemostat mam białą rurą. Do czerpni i wyrzutni elastyczne. Ale przejścia przez strop i ścianę przerobię na sztywne.

----------


## Myjk

> Jest napisane "w tym" a nie wyłącznie.


Ma się rozumieć, bo jak inaczej uszkodzić skoro się nie zanieczyściło? OK, można nie zabezpieczyć kanałów i je zanieczyścić, czyli trzeba je po prostu szczelnie zatkać aby i kanałów nie zanieczyścić, bo to w konsekwencji może doprowadzić do zabrudzenia reku.




> Przewody owszem. Tylko przejscia przez strop skrzynka rozprężna - anemostat mam białą rurą. Do czerpni i wyrzutni elastyczne. Ale przejścia przez strop i ścianę przerobię na sztywne.


Elastyczne były dużo tańsze od dedykowanych wentylacyjnych, czy o co chodzi?

----------


## Kaizen

> Elastyczne były dużo tańsze od dedykowanych wentylacyjnych, czy o co chodzi?


Dedykowane elastyczne są lepsze. Czy tańsze, to nawet nie przeliczałem.

----------


## Doli.

> Hej blaty z płyty wiórowej . Głownie cena, na tm etapie budowy niestety Excel już wszystkiego nie przyjmuje.


Wyglądają jak drewniane  :smile:  Jaki to rodzaj "drewna" na okleinie? Coś wiem z tym nierozciągliwym excelem  :wink:

----------


## swieja

My już mieszkamy. Inne słowo niż Armagedon nie przychodzi mi do głowy. Jak dotrwam do końca roku to zażądam min. tygodniowego wyjazdu do SPA w styczniu.

----------


## Myjk

> Dedykowane elastyczne są lepsze. Czy tańsze, to nawet nie przeliczałem.


Ale w czym lepsze, skoro dedykowane wentylacyjne są robione na bazie elastycznych? Wystarczy nie iść na siłę pod prąd i nie będzie problemu z gwarancją na starcie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale w czym lepsze, skoro dedykowane wentylacyjne są robione na bazie elastycznych?


Co znaczy "na bazie elastycznych"?
Pe-flexa łatwiej ułożyć, ma mniejszą średnicę, nie przenosi wibracji i lepiej tłumi dźwięki niż stal czy sztywny plastik. Z reku dałem do skrzynek rozdzielczych, czerpni i wyrzutni dałem termoflexy, bo robią za tłumik i też nie przenoszą wibracji. No i kupiłem jedną rurę termoflex co ma 10m, więc i tak sporo mi zbywa.
W czym sztywna miałaby być lepsza?

----------


## Myjk

> Co znaczy "na bazie elastycznych"?
> Pe-flexa łatwiej ułożyć, ma mniejszą średnicę, nie przenosi wibracji i lepiej tłumi dźwięki niż stal czy sztywny plastik. Z reku dałem do skrzynek rozdzielczych, czerpni i wyrzutni dałem termoflexy, bo robią za tłumik i też nie przenoszą wibracji. No i kupiłem jedną rurę termoflex co ma 10m, więc i tak sporo mi zbywa.
> W czym sztywna miałaby być lepsza?


Widzę problem wynika z używanych określeń. Alnor, producent rzeczonego rekuperatora, tak definiuje elastyczne:
https://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produ...dy-elastyczne/
a to są wentylacyjne
https://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produ...lsdl-l-pe.html
Czyli wg tej nomenklatury masz zrobione tak, że nie stracisz gwarancji. Oni sprzedają do rekuperacji także peflexy, więc wątpię aby sobie sami w stopę strzelali i uniemożliwiali stosowanie w instalacji peflexów do swoich "flagowych" reku, bo by nie byli w stanie ich sprzedać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli wg tej nomenklatury masz zrobione tak, że nie stracisz gwarancji. Oni sprzedają do rekuperacji także peflexy,


Mają. I definiują je _Domowa instalacja może być wykonana z rur elastycznych FLX-HDPE które dzięki odcinkom 50 metrowym wymagaj[...]_


_6. Gwarancji nie podlegają rekuperatory zamontowane w*systemach wentylacyjnych wykonanych wyłącznie z*kanałów elastycznych_

Czyli że rura czy przewód to nie kanał?

A czy to strzelanie w stopę, czy furtka do wypięcia się na inwestora (bo teraz pe-flexy są bardzo popularne) - nie wiem. Bo nie chce mi się wierzyć, żeby przewody elastyczne (jakiekolwiek dedykowane do wentylacji) szkodziły rekuperatorowi.

----------


## Myjk

> A czy to strzelanie w stopę, czy furtka do wypięcia się na inwestora (bo teraz pe-flexy są bardzo popularne) - nie wiem. Bo nie chce mi się wierzyć, żeby przewody elastyczne (jakiekolwiek dedykowane do wentylacji) szkodziły rekuperatorowi.


Jakoś w sieci nie huczy że robią z tego powodu klientów w bambuko. Jak zwykle dramatyzujesz.  :big tongue: 

Mnie teraz bardziej interesuje, czy można mu dorobić coś co pozwoli bardziej płynnie regulować dostępne biegi. W sensie żeby ustawić II/III bieg a potem go doklejonym "pokrętałkiem" zdusić trochę wg potrzeb.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jakoś w sieci nie huczy że robią z tego powodu klientów w bambuko. Jak zwykle dramatyzujesz. 
> 
> Mnie teraz bardziej interesuje, czy można mu dorobić coś co pozwoli bardziej płynnie regulować dostępne biegi. W sensie żeby ustawić II/III bieg a potem go doklejonym "pokrętałkiem" zdusić trochę wg potrzeb.


Nie ma płynnej regulacji. 

Coś za coś , jest tańszy od konkurencji bo niestety możliwości "konfiguracyjne" ma delikatnie mówiąc kiepskie ..

----------


## Myjk

> Nie ma płynnej regulacji. 
> Coś za coś , jest tańszy od konkurencji bo niestety możliwości "konfiguracyjne" ma delikatnie mówiąc kiepskie ..


Dlatego pytam czy można mu tam coś po taniości wszczepić. Do auta sobie taki potencjometr kupiłem na pedał gazu żeby mi spalinowego silnika nie uruchamiał jak mocniej przydusze gaz.  :big grin:  To pewnie i tutaj się da. Chodzi o to żeby na stałe zmienić charakterystykę, nie to żeby gmerać przy tym w kółko ze smartfona.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakoś w sieci nie huczy że robią z tego powodu klientów w bambuko. Jak zwykle dramatyzujesz.


To wyjaśnij mi, w jaki sposób wyłącznie elastyczne kanały szkodzą rekuperatorowi? Po co taki zapis w gwarancji?

----------


## Myjk

> To wyjaśnij mi, w jaki sposób wyłącznie elastyczne kanały szkodzą rekuperatorowi? Po co taki zapis w gwarancji?


Skąd mnie wiedzieć, widocznie jak umieścili taki zapis to widać mogą one powodować problemy. Dlatego trzeba użyć dedykowanych wentylacyjnych i "problem" z zachowaniem gwarancji z głowy. Poważnie, ewidentnie szukasz na siłę problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma -- podobnie jak z tym pytaniem jak zabezpieczyć kanały aby się nie ufajdoliły. No zatkać, szczelnie. Borze.  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja mam tak  :big tongue: 



Szmatki w dłoń i zatykasz  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Widzę tam niewłaściwie zabezpieczone kanały. Masz szmatkę z pidżamy męża w niebiesko-czerwono-białą teksturę, a powinna być w wiosenne kwiatki. Tracisz gwarancję!  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ejj noooo.... Każde pomieszczenie ma kolor szmatki, dopasowany do przyszłego wystroju wnętrz  :big tongue:  Wiosenny akcent też się znajdzie. Może chociaż częściowo uznają mi gwarancję  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlatego trzeba użyć dedykowanych wentylacyjnych i "problem" z zachowaniem gwarancji z głowy.


Mam dedykowane. Tyle, ze elastyczne. Większość chyba tak teraz robi.




> Ja mam tak 
> 
> 
> 
> Szmatki w dłoń i zatykasz


Ja mam filtry. 


To bym stracił gwarancję (gdybym ja miał)?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja mam filtry. 
> 
> 
> To bym stracił gwarancję (gdybym ja miał)?


Filtry zostawiłabym na czas ponownego uruchomienia reku, po pylących pracach. W czasie samych prac, zdecydowanie jestem za zapchaniem otworów szmatką. Takie filtry nie nadałyby się do użycia, gdyby siedziały zamontowane, w czasie pylących prac.

----------


## Papucy

> Wyglądają jak drewniane  Jaki to rodzaj "drewna" na okleinie? Coś wiem z tym nierozciągliwym excelem


Blat Kronospan "drewno retro" fornir to, to nie jest.

----------


## Papucy

> Hej *Papucy*! Nie ukrywam, że zazdroszczę meblowania kuchni  Ale cieszę się razem z Wami 
> Pochwal się, co za zlewozmywak wybraliście i jaką płytę. Też już się rozglądam  Zlewozmywak chcę 1,5-komorowy, a płytę indukcyjną 80 cm...


Zlewozmywak Franke sid 651 onyx , płyta BOSCH 60 cm model jak znajdę jaki to napiszę . pzdr

----------


## Papucy

Faktycznie mają takie bzdurne zapisy jeszcze nie zamówiłem i wyjaśniam z instalatorem . Mam obiekcję czy nie za duży ten Reku do mojego domu wieć dopytałem i cytuje 'Można regulować do 20% , czyli licząc opory do 70- 80 m3/h aż' koniec cytatu.

----------


## Myjk

> Faktycznie mają takie bzdurne zapisy jeszcze nie zamówiłem i wyjaśniam z instalatorem


To daj proszę znać jakie jest oficjalne stanowisko, bo wg mnie po nomenklaturze ze strony internetowej Alnora to absolutnie nie wyklucza instalacji WM na flexach.

----------


## Papucy

> To daj proszę znać jakie jest oficjalne stanowisko, bo wg mnie po nomenklaturze ze strony internetowej Alnora to absolutnie nie wyklucza instalacji WM na flexach.


Dam znać .

Tymczasem górna łazienka prawie skończona brakuje jeszcze szafki pod umywalki,lustra i kabiny .

----------


## Papucy

Fyi

----------


## Myjk

> Fyi


Jak jesteś z nimi na linii, to napisz żeby to wprost uściślili, bo jak widać mogą przez to tracić Kaizenów -- znaczy podejrzliwych klientów.  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> Jak jesteś z nimi na linii, to napisz żeby to wprost uściślili, bo jak widać mogą przez to tracić Kaizenów -- znaczy podejrzliwych klientów.


No i zmiana planów , kupiłem Airpack 300 z Air++. Alnor nie odpowiada na moje dalsze maile, prosiłem o listę autoryzowanych instalatorów.

----------


## Myjk

> No i zmiana planów , kupiłem Airpack 300 z Air++. Alnor nie odpowiada na moje dalsze maile, prosiłem o listę autoryzowanych instalatorów.


Tak nagle? Ile ten Airpack?

----------


## Papucy

> Tak nagle? Ile ten Airpack?


No tak nagle bo zamykam budowę powoli i potrzebuje papier do odbioru,  7.9 K z montażem

----------


## Kaizen

> No tak nagle bo zamykam budowę powoli i potrzebuje papier do odbioru,  7.9 K z montażem


Co to za papier? Nie mam, nie mam w wykazie z PINBu. Też zbieram papiery - pewnie w przyszłym tygodniu złożę.

----------


## Papucy

Nie mam kominów ani kominka więc w inspektoracie mi powiedziano że mam dostarczyć protokół odbioru WM i takowy mi wystawi instalator.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Nie mam kominów ani kominka więc w inspektoracie mi powiedziano że mam dostarczyć protokół odbioru WM i takowy mi wystawi instalator.


A miałeś w projekcie domu, dostarczonym do PnB, zawarty projekt WM? Ja w projekcie nie mam kominów wentylacyjnych (mam 1 komin do kominka) i nie mam zawartej WM. Z tego, co mówi architekt, nie powinnam wykazywać, że mam WM, bo nie ma o niej mowy w PnB.

----------


## Papucy

> A miałeś w projekcie domu, dostarczonym do PnB, zawarty projekt WM? Ja w projekcie nie mam kominów wentylacyjnych (mam 1 komin do kominka) i nie mam zawartej WM. Z tego, co mówi architekt, nie powinnam wykazywać, że mam WM, bo nie ma o niej mowy w PnB.


Nie miałem. Dołączam do dziennika budowy schemat instalacji WM ( zakupiony u thermocontrol )plus do odbioru protokół z pieczęcią od instalatora. 

Nie jest to zmiana istotna.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Nie miałem. Dołączam do dziennika budowy schemat instalacji WM ( zakupiony u thermocontrol )plus do odbioru protokół z pieczęcią od instalatora. 
> 
> Nie jest to zmiana istotna.


Dzięki *Papucy*. Coś mnie architekt straszyła, że jeśli wykażę WM, a w PnB nie było o niej mowy, to mogą się czepić samowolki budowlanej. 
Im bliżej końca, tym więcej dziwnych kwestii wyłazi...

----------


## Papucy

> Dzięki *Papucy*. Coś mnie architekt straszyła, że jeśli wykażę WM, a w PnB nie było o niej mowy, to mogą się czepić samowolki budowlanej. 
> Im bliżej końca, tym więcej dziwnych kwestii wyłazi...


Ja nie mam projektów instalacji w PnB tylko schematy więc wywalam tylko kominy wentylacyjne z projektu i po ustaleniach z KB dołączam schemat WM i mam nadzieje że starczy

----------


## Darkat

Ja tydzień temu chciałem składać papiery do PINB. A tu klops . Nie mam jakiegoś dokumentu z wentylacji mechanicznej. Tam gdzie mam piec gazowy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym to mam od kominiarza. Ale trzeba mieć z pozostałych pomieszczeń.
WM mam w projekcie. Wykonanie własne. Nawet rekuperator sami podpięliśmy, później tylko przedstawiciel marki rekuperatora pojechał zobaczyć wraz z jakimś projektantem czy wszystko w porządku i to wszystko. Dzwonię do niego, a on twierdzi  że to KB powinien klepnąć. Projektantka WM nie pomoże mi w temacie. Z tego co czytam na forum to powinna być to osoba z uprawnieniami na instalacje sanitarne. Zna ktoś takiego rejon Katowic.

----------


## Papucy

> Ja tydzień temu chciałem składać papiery do PINB. A tu klops . Nie mam jakiegoś dokumentu z wentylacji mechanicznej. Tam gdzie mam piec gazowy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym to mam od kominiarza. Ale trzeba mieć z pozostałych pomieszczeń.
> WM mam w projekcie. Wykonanie własne. Nawet rekuperator sami podpięliśmy, później tylko przedstawiciel marki rekuperatora pojechał zobaczyć wraz z jakimś projektantem czy wszystko w porządku i to wszystko. Dzwonię do niego, a on twierdzi  że to KB powinien klepnąć. Projektantka WM nie pomoże mi w temacie. Z tego co czytam na forum to powinna być to osoba z uprawnieniami na instalacje sanitarne. Zna ktoś takiego rejon Katowic.


Pogadaj z KB może ma papiery do odbioru instalacji, niektórzy maja i może wystarczy wpis KB w dzienniku.

----------


## Darkat

> Pogadaj z KB może ma papiery do odbioru instalacji, niektórzy maja i może wystarczy wpis KB w dzienniku.


Niestety nie ma.

----------


## Papucy

Pogadaj z Fotohobby z forum tak mi się wydaje że on jest z Górnego Śląska i jemu odbierał kominiarz który ma papiery do odbioru WM. poczytaj w jego dzienniku

----------


## Papucy

Macie może doświadczenia z impregnowaniem cegiełki dekoracyjnej gipsowej, widziałem gdzieś w netach że można to po prostu spryskać spryskiwaczem do kwiatków czy może lepiej malować pędzlem?


Takie coś nam wyszło

----------


## ag2a

W sumie chciałem robi płytki w łazience sam ale zawołałem gościa i spytałem o cenę i za 40m2 plus 10 podłoga wyszło 6 tys. Czy tylko mi się wydaje czy to drogo? Żadnych wymysłów, kilka krawędzi fazowanych.

----------


## Doli.

> W sumie chciałem robi płytki w łazience sam ale zawołałem gościa i spytałem o cenę i za 40m2 plus 10 podłoga wyszło 6 tys. Czy tylko mi się wydaje czy to drogo? Żadnych wymysłów, kilka krawędzi fazowanych.


Drogo, ale ja też miałam takie wyceny. Od 2 do 4 tys za niecałe 13m2. Ostatecznie mamy płytkarza co za ściany bierze tyle co za podłogi.

----------


## Kaizen

Czyli 120zł/m2 razem z fazowaniem, fugowaniem zwykłą fugą w jednym kolorze? Otwory dodatkowo płatne? Jaki rozmiar i rodzaj płytek? Montaż gniazd i armatury dodatkowo płatny?

----------


## ag2a

Płytki duże. Fuga jeden kolor podłoga drugi ściany. Żadnych montażowa gniazd ani armatury. W sensie robi otwory i nic więcej

----------


## Kaizen

> Płytki duże. Fuga jeden kolor podłoga drugi ściany. Żadnych montażowa gniazd ani armatury. W sensie robi otwory i nic więcej


To u mnie za duzy format krzyczeli 120zl/m2 z fugą. Szlifowanie, otwory i inne rzeczy dodatkowo płatne.

----------


## kjuta

hej, dopiszę się i tu
ogrzewający dom gazem możecie mi napisać jaki macie kocioł, jego moc i metraż domu ?
mój mąż chce mi trzasnąć 24 kW ... potrzebuję mu to wybić z głowy
u mnie metraż 178m2, wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, brak kaloryferów, 20 styro grafitowego w ociepleniu, muszę sobie przypomnieć, ale z tego co pamiętam więcej niż 14 kW nie brałam pod uwagę

----------


## Doli.

> hej, dopiszę się i tu
> ogrzewający dom gazem możecie mi napisać jaki macie kocioł, jego moc i metraż domu ?
> mój mąż chce mi trzasnąć 24 kW ... potrzebuję mu to wybić z głowy
> u mnie metraż 178m2, wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, brak kaloryferów, 20 styro grafitowego w ociepleniu, muszę sobie przypomnieć, ale z tego co pamiętam więcej niż 14 kW nie brałam pod uwagę


Vaillant ecoTEC pro 146, moc 14,9kW
powierzchnia 208m2 całości minus garaż 30m2
podłogówka 100%

----------


## kjuta

Doli dziękuję, a robiłaś wcześniej zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, u mnie wyszło ogrzewanie  10611 kWh na rok 

masz zasobnik na wodę ilu litrowy ?

----------


## Doli.

U mnie wyszło z zapotrzebowania, że moc źródła ciepła ma być minimum 11kW.

Zasobnik 230l - trochę duży, ale tak wyszło.

----------


## masswet

Witam ja już wykanczam

----------


## ag2a

Czy do oddania budynku jest potrzebny protokół pomiarów instalacji elektrycznej? Czy jest konieczny?

----------


## Doli.

> Czy do oddania budynku jest potrzebny protokół pomiarów instalacji elektrycznej? Czy jest konieczny?


Jest.

----------


## Papucy

Z protokołów to u mnie był wymagany jeszcze z odbioru WM, kominów nie mam więc odpadł mi kominiarz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z protokołów to u mnie był wymagany jeszcze z odbioru WM, kominów nie mam więc odpadł mi kominiarz.


Pewnie przez brak kominiarza. U mnie przeszło bez protokołu WM za to z protokołem kominiarskim (bez słowa o WM w nim).

----------


## Papucy

> Pewnie przez brak kominiarza. U mnie przeszło bez protokołu WM za to z protokołem kominiarskim (bez słowa o WM w nim).


Możliwe

----------

